# May 2012 babies - so far 8 yellow, 22 blue, 21 pink!



## anti

So... Any ladies due around May time - please feel free to join us. :)


Update - 27 April 2012

Here's a list of the ladies so far that are due in May:

????
Jackyx
michelle81200
mom2ndtime
babyfever24
cazi77 - :angel: :hugs: rainbow baby due September 2012
RAF27
stellargaze

*01 May*
bumpin2012 - team :yellow:
sammii2012 - team :blue:

*02 May*
Iwant2beamum - :angel: :hugs:
kwood - team :yellow:
R&JBabybean - team :yellow:
hollyk123
singers_love

*03 May*
sly8190

*04 May*
starstarstar
PrettyUnable team :yellow: scan 19 December

*05 May*
Angharad87
bsb327
megrenade

*06 May*

*07 May*
Hope1979 
Islander 

*08 May*
Mayalake
BeanHope - team :pink:
future_numan - team :blue:

*09 May*
tryin4baby - team :pink: 
babykate 
Tracyface - team :blue:
katepants 
lazandkiko21 
sunshineray07
MrsHunipossum - team :blue:

*10 May*
wavescrashove - team :pink: 
NewMama2012 
tootsiegb 
yazzy - team :yellow:
Mrs.C - team :blue:
Shellbells31 - team :blue:

*11 May*
Unbridled - team :blue:
zephyr - TWINS :blue: :pink:
RoseyCheeks
kka - team :pink:
Ezza BUB1- :angel: :hugs:
ClaireRSA :angel: :hugs: :cry:

*12 May*
Vaurissa - team :pink:
everhopeful - :angel: :hugs:
Geegees - team :pink:
jennijunni 
Anti - team :yellow: low placenta - scan 30 March 

*13 May*
dort
SummerLily - TRIPLETS born 15 March 2012. Oscar 9:59am 4lb 4oz Oliver 10:01am 2lb 15oz Harry 10:02am 3lb 5oz
jay004 - team :blue:
RBurnett - team :blue: - Jenson Neil Burnett - born 19 April 2012 at 21:31 at 36 + 4 weighing 4lb 7 oz

*14 May*
Clara11 
Tacey 
jen1604 
dumbo1976 
Jai_Jai - team :yellow:

*15 May*
geckorachel - team :pink:
Giftmum 
PegLeg2na - team :pink:
littletone 
ByHisGrace 
NuKe - team :pink:
Lollypopbop 
larabbxx - team :pink:

*16 May*
steffyr
bellahoney 
GirlRacer - team :blue:

*17 May*
rachelkt - :angel: :hugs: rainbow baby due August 2012
ancl
helsurf - team :pink:
Chloe11 - team :blue: :blue:

*18 May*
minidancer
mom22boys 
WiccanRachel 
and1makes3 
sammienbrent 
Tigerlilyb scan on 13 January
Charlie_x - team :pink:

*19 May*
loveacupcake - TWINS team :blue: :blue:
Marini_More 
rjsmam team :pink:

*20 May*
melsy_11 
baybeelove 
JessicaMarie 
YoungNImum - team :yellow: 

*21 May*
janine0187 

*22 May*
HellBunny
sharon0302 - team :blue:
moggie - team :pink:

*23 May*
mrsh2011 
fad31620  
aimee-lou 

*24 May*
frangi33 - team :pink:
Sweetpeaxo - team :blue:

*25 May*
Mrs_T 
KittyVentura 
boys04 - team :pink:
Miss Mitch 
Teeny Weeny - team :pink:

*26 May*
Miayahsmommy - team :pink:
Juzdeevyn - team :blue:

*27 May*
Stash777 
HellBunny - team :blue:

*28 May*
Tink84
Aiden's Mummy - team :blue:

*29 May*
Rhiaberry
Platinumvague - team :pink:

*30 May*
MrsMystery

*31 May*
cliqmo - team :pink:
luci and bump - team :yellow:


----------



## tryin4baby

hi, this was my first month ttc number 1 and it worked straight away!
i was so shocked, im due may 9th :)


----------



## anti

huge big congrats!! Im due 17 May. Have you been to the doctor yet or anything? I only found out today so need to make doc appointments and all that still!


----------



## Jackyx

Hi i'm due May too, 1stmonth trying for me too and not made docs appointment yet, waiting to do that next week as i don't have enough time spare from work this week.

It's very exciting though- my mom is going to end up with 3 grandkids birthdays in May though lol :-D


----------



## Clara11

Hi ladies. I am due May 14th, found out on Saturday. Its our first and we are so pleased and delighted!


----------



## kwood

Congrats ladies, I also got my BFP first month TTC with baby #1. My mom said it took one year to get preggers with my brother and again with me so was in shock with the second line showed up...Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## tryin4baby

anti - congrats!
dont worry about making an appointment straight away, i made mine about 3-4 days after finding out. 
i had my appointment monday, they didnt do much. they wrote my name down for the midwife and asked if i smoked ect. 
so now im waiting for a call from the midwife :)


----------



## freddie

Hey ladies I am also looking at a May baby - 17th the same a you anti! Good luck to everyone over the next 9 months! xxx


----------



## anti

Its so nice to hear so many people got their bfps first time round, and so glad there's others due around the same time as me. Gonna have to keep in touch and go through all this together. My mum was trying for 5 years to have me. Im an only child - so Im so glad it only took me 3 months! its so exciting! :) Happy and healthy 9 months to all of us!


----------



## Jackyx

We could be bump buddies lol  It's going to be nice knowing people who are in it right from the beginning- do any of you have much in the way of symptoms yet?

I have very slight nausea, twinges and pains down below that come and go but apart from that i'm feeling pretty good at the moment


----------



## anti

Nausea for a few days, but not enough to throw up yet. Ive totally gone off food though - I cant seem to eat anything. I try, but cant swallow it. Been getting lots of twinges, tingles and throbbing near my belly button, but thats all really. Oh, and bigger boobs!


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Ladies

I got my BFP on Friday 2 September so due around May 11th. I have lost 2 babies already, so i'm really hoping for an uncomplicated, healthy 8 months to come 

Good luck to you all!
God Bless!
xxx


----------



## anti

Hi Claire - We're all here for you. Hope this one sticks for you! See you're in SA. Im originally from Zimbabwe! Hope you enjoying the warm weather! I miss it so much!


----------



## Shellbells31

Hi everyone
Congratulations on our pregnancies! I am 5 +1 weeks and found out last friday (2nd Sept) est due date 9th May. I have filled in the form at the doctor's surgery about being pregnant and they told me doctors don't deal with pregnancies anymore and they will notify the midwife who will be in contact for an initial consultaion around week 10 - 12! Such a long time away and as the first trimester is the worst time for miscarriages and complications you would think they would atleast speak to you about what to do and what not to do, etc. Lovely to see some fellow people for SA & Zim. I am from Bulawayo but been here in the UK 5 years now. Great to be in this all together and happy and healthy 9 months to all of us! xxx


----------



## anti

Welcome shellsbells - Im from Bulawayo to - small world this is!! Been in England 5 1/2 years now! Congrats on your bfp. Im sure everything will be fine with all of us. so glad that theres so many supportive and friendly women on here! xx


----------



## michelle81200

Hi all...took me over 2 years to get pregnant (pcos). But I finally got here! Due in May!


----------



## mom2ndtime

Hi, this is my second and have been trying over a year now finally, got my lab results yesterday from my doctor I am PREGNANT. yaayaa 4 weeks 6days due in May too. COngrats to all the Mommies to be.


----------



## Unbridled

Our first baby is due May 11th, just three days before my hubby's birthday. :happydance:


----------



## Giftmum

i got my bfp last week after ttc for 23months i will be due on 15th may on my huzzy bday he is so excited. praying that this one will stick as i lost 19mths preg oct. 2009.


----------



## Babyfever24

I jist got my bfp two days ago :) only 4 weeks today but we couldnt be more excited. We got our bfp after 2 months ttc. Im going to the dr today to get a blood test and everything. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw congrats!! H&H 9 to you :)


This is my 2nd and I'm due May 10... just five days before my birthday!


----------



## Angharad87

I'm due May 5th and its my first time too. Unfortunately my OH found out over the phone cos I was in hospital when I found out. :( but we're both thrilled now. Congrats on your BFP.


----------



## anti

Congrats to all of you!! So glad you joined us over here! Any questions you have or anything you wanna share with us... Feel free to post it. Yay! Xxx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Can I join! EDD is May 16th. So excited!! xo


----------



## freddie

Lollipopbop said:


> Can I join! EDD is May 16th. So excited!! xo

Oooh that's just the day before me!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

rachelkt said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Can I join! EDD is May 16th. So excited!! xo
> 
> Oooh that's just the day before me!! Congratulations!!Click to expand...

So many May babies! How exciting. Congratulations to you too! xo


----------



## steffyr

Hey girls, i got my BFP on sunday! I am also due May 16th xx


----------



## freddie

Yay!! Wow there really are a lot of May babies!


----------



## cazi77

Hi all, a few of you have the same EDD as me!!! I am very excited but nervous as I have had 2 losses. Fingers crossed 3rd time lucky xxxx


----------



## geckorachel

Hello ladies!!!! I am also due in may with my first! Due 14th or 15th May! This was our first full month or TTC!!! I cant believe it still!!! Although the constant pulling pains behind my belly button, lack of sleeping and repulsion to milk keeps reminding me! Has anyone else got very absent minded lately too?! I keep doing really stupid things!!! CONGRATULATIONS ALL!!!!! xxxx


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Can I join too please, first month ttc after implant removal EDD between 5th - 12th May need dating scan to confirm sooooo excited!! First baby for me, 3rd for OH, and to top it of we are moving into a fab new house tomorrow :)

H&H 9 months to you all

MrsHP x


----------



## ancl

I am also due may 17th have dr appt 9/8 at 10am to confim YAY


----------



## wavescrash

So many upcoming May babies! My birthday is May 15 so I'm pretty biased but May is such a great month to be born.


----------



## PegLeg2na

Wow! So many May babies! I'm due May 15 :happydance: This is the first cycle we TTC and boy were we surprised!


----------



## wavescrash

PegLeg2na said:


> Wow! So many May babies! I'm due May 15 :happydance: This is the first cycle we TTC and boy were we surprised!

My birthday! Such a great due date!! Good luck to you!


----------



## Ems77

Hi All :hi: 

According to my last AF (aka miscarriage, didn't have an AF) my due date is the 12th. Ovulation date says the 11th. Guess I'll have to wait for my 8 week scan to find out for sure. At any rate, the funny thing about it is that DD#1 is the 9th.


----------



## Iwant2beamum

Hey I'm due in may! May 2nd! And it was my first month TTC baby number 1!! I thought it was gonna take months then bam! It was there! Pleased! I'm feel sick now tho! And really tired and amazingly moody and teary!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats to all of you!!

I'm due May 11th, got faint BFP's last week and had confirmed by blood test this week. Fertilityfriend gave me this date based on my chart, have it confirmed when I get an us

I've had very bad symptoms since last week. Headaches, morning sickness (which has worsened this week) frequent urination that has me waking up at 4am every morning for the past week and a half. My boobs are excruitiating sore and huge and today I have had lower back pain. Also very very hungry.
My last 3 pregnancies I did get some symptoms early but they weren't this bad till about 6 weeks. This ones really giving it a good go!
How is everyone else's symptoms?

This was our first try after a mc in June so we are very nervous and excited.


----------



## Tracyface

I'm also due in May. Called the doctors and they said they don't do appointments to see the doc, I have to come to the antenatal clinic and the earliest they have is October!!

Is this normal???


----------



## wavescrash

Tracyface said:


> I'm also due in May. Called the doctors and they said they don't do appointments to see the doc, I have to come to the antenatal clinic and the earliest they have is October!!
> 
> Is this normal???

Most cases, you don't get into the doc until 8-10 weeks pregnant. That's very normal :)


----------



## Ems77

Hey there, I love making cute signatures (I'm weird like that lol) what do you guys think? Failed a little on the centering LOL


https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/Vaurissa/sig4.png


----------



## wavescrash

I'm pretty sure I'm just crazy but anyone else feeling round ligament pains already? Particularly those in their 2nd or 3rd pregnancies?


----------



## zephyr

what do they feel like? occasionally in the past week I've had really sharp stabbing pains when I cough or move position funny, if that makes sense. It feels like the muscles down there have been disturbed.


----------



## Ems77

I'm not yet, but it doesn't surprise me you are. Typically women show faster with each pregnancy, so your uterus and muscles in that area could very well be stretching already.


----------



## d1kt8r

hey we got lucky on the 2nd cycle im due round may 5th but i no that we BD on the day of O so i think ill pop more like may 13th hehe :)
my tickers are a bit off as i have a 34 day cycle not a normal 28 : and i think thats what they base it on :)


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> what do they feel like? occasionally in the past week I've had really sharp stabbing pains when I cough or move position funny, if that makes sense. It feels like the muscles down there have been disturbed.

This is a direct copy/paste so I didn't word it wrong.

_ * Your uterus is normally the size of a pear. Thick ligaments, one of which is called the round ligament, hold your uterus in suspension within your abdomen. As the uterus grows in size and weight, these ligaments become very long and thin, stressing and tensing like rubber bands.

* The ligaments pull and tug on nearby nerve fibers and sensitive structures, causing pain. The severity of pain can worry you. Although round ligament pain is uncomfortable, it is also very normal.

* A ligament spasm, an involuntary contraction or cramp, usually triggers a sharp pain. These spasms are found more frequently on the right side than the left because of the normal tendency of the uterus to turn to the right.

* You might awaken at night with pain after having suddenly rolled over in your sleep._


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> I'm not yet, but it doesn't surprise me you are. Typically women show faster with each pregnancy, so your uterus and muscles in that area could very well be stretching already.

It's so weird to me to be feeling anything already. It's like I found out I was pregnant and all of a sudden my body is acting further along than I am. I feel so freaking pregnant right now. Bloated and stretched and sore and tired and nauseous. There's no way I'll be able to hide this as long as I was hoping to, as stretched and bloated as I look/feel.

This is technically my 4th pregnancy although the chemical last month didn't get very far to have much impact on stretching out my uterus. So this would be my 3rd pregnancy (2nd child) and I feel super stretched. I'm not too surprised either because of that fact but still... taking me by surprise.


----------



## zephyr

Wow that's very strange! Sounds like what I've had though how is that possible this early? 

I've doubled over twice from the severity but it goes away a few seconds later, other times not so bad. 
I had this with previous pregnancies too but it never really concerned me at all enough to ask someone about it cos it felt muscular and directly related to moving or coughing/sneezing.

Thanks for that! Also I'm with ya on the earlier preg symptoms! I've had them for a week to a week and a half already! This will me my 5th pregnancy, 4th child, 1 mc and its the only one where symptoms started this bad and this early.


----------



## wavescrash

It's possible because you've been pregnant before. Your uterus never shrank back to normal size. It's along the same lines of why you show sooner with secondary+ pregnancies.


----------



## anti

So glad that so many ladies have joined us! Yay to all the may babies! There's loads of us now. I'll try make a list on the front page with everyone's due date. Thanks for all the advice you ladies have already given. This is going to be a lovely way to go through our pregnancies coz there's experienced mums and first time mums... You experienced mums might get asked loads of questions!!


----------



## RAF27

Hey guys, I am also expecting my third baby sometime in May, haven't gotten the official due date yet as I have to wait until the 26th to see my doctor. Hoping it's a boy this time as I have two girls already aged 4 and almost 2. Unexpected pregnancy so I'm having alot of mood swings, but in general I am quite happy and excited for what's to come, and very glad that I don't get morning sickness. Congrats to all you mothers on this forum & reading this, we can do this, we're strong women! :)


----------



## ClaireRSA

anti said:


> Hi Claire - We're all here for you. Hope this one sticks for you! See you're in SA. Im originally from Zimbabwe! Hope you enjoying the warm weather! I miss it so much!

Hi there

thanks for the message  yes, so nice and warm here now and nice to see some other southern African ladies on here  

Have a lovely day, lets keep in touch


----------



## anti

Hope you all have a fantastic day - 1 day closer to meeting out babies! eeek!


----------



## katepants

Hey everyone! I just joined! We'd been trying for a couple of months and BOOM! I don't know if anyone else feels this way, but sometimes I still don't feel/forget I'm pregnant! I really just want this time to fly by so I can get into my first appointment. I figure I'll wait till the 8 week mark.

First :wohoo: Lil bean due May 9, 2012!


----------



## babykate

tryin4baby said:


> hi, this was my first month ttc number 1 and it worked straight away!
> i was so shocked, im due may 9th :)

This was my first month trying, and I'm also due May 9th! We should share symptoms!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all - I am due around the 12th May with my second child - took us a long time to get here, struggled to get pregnant after an ectopic last year so have my fingers crossed for a sticky bean in the RIGHT place!!
Good luck to everyone here!!


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone...can I join???

We found out we're expecting this week and by my calculations I think I am due May 12th! This will be my first baby but 2nd pregnancy, unfortunately I had a mmc in January this year. We were actually going to wait until the end of the year to ttc as we are getting married on April 28th 2012 lol!

Started worrying this morning as my sore bb's have just stopped being sore but I have heard this can come and go....I am positive this time all will be ok :)


----------



## freddie

Is it crazy that I swear my belly already looks rounder?! Lol, hubby reckons it is too, is it just in our heads?! Anyone else noticing this?


----------



## littletone

Hello everyone,

Can I join? Also due in May, May the 15th approximately. 

Feeling a little bit of a fraud at the moment, having some symptoms, but hasn't really hit me yet. 

This is our first and feeling a bit jumpy about every ache and pain and trying to second guess everything. Worrying when I get some kind of pain and then panicing when it disappears! Not quite sure I will relax or even really believe it until a first scan!

It's great to have these forums to speak to people in the same boat. Especially as won't tell anyone about it for a while!

Been to the docs and they said to contact the midwives at the birthing centre near where we live to make a booking appointment for 8 - 10 weeks, but I've been too scared to ring yet. Really need to pluck up the courage, but it somehow doesn't quite feel real! 

Has everyone else made contact with the docs / midwives yet?


----------



## freddie

I went to the doctor yesterday - mainly cos I had absolutely no idea what I was supposed to do! He weighed and measured me, did blood pressure etc and then referred me to my local maternity ward so now I just have to wait for them to contact me and he reckons within 2 weeks... What do I do with myself til then lol?!


----------



## anti

Hi ladies - cannot describe how happy I am that you are all here!! I know what most of you mean about all sorts of stuff... I look about 4 months preg - got such a huge bloated belly! Im presuming its coz the uterus is moving around and stuff... also peeing lots!! I haven't made an appointment with the doc yet coz af is only due tomorrow, even though I already have my bfp. Will ring them up next week and make an appointment. I love feeling the little twinges inside knowing there's a little one in the making, but then I worry if there's something wrong, but when I dont feel it I also worry that there's something wrong... guess for all us first timers, its all new and have no idea what to expect!!! Any experienced mom's want to shed some light on how you managed to get through the first 8-12 weeks without telling people?! Im still struggling to believe this is actually happening - like others on here, It'll all seem much more real after a scan... busy at work today, so will try do that lovely front page later with everyone's edd's. xxx keep smiling ladies! We're having May babies!


----------



## wavescrash

littletone said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can I join? Also due in May, May the 15th approximately.
> 
> Feeling a little bit of a fraud at the moment, having some symptoms, but hasn't really hit me yet.
> 
> This is our first and feeling a bit jumpy about every ache and pain and trying to second guess everything. Worrying when I get some kind of pain and then panicing when it disappears! Not quite sure I will relax or even really believe it until a first scan!
> 
> It's great to have these forums to speak to people in the same boat. Especially as won't tell anyone about it for a while!
> 
> Been to the docs and they said to contact the midwives at the birthing centre near where we live to make a booking appointment for 8 - 10 weeks, but I've been too scared to ring yet. Really need to pluck up the courage, but it somehow doesn't quite feel real!
> 
> Has everyone else made contact with the docs / midwives yet?

I love seeing people due on my birthday :) Congrats to you! I remember how nervous I was the first time around but there's not much you can do to calm down to get through it any easier :/ I just wish you luck!

Anyway, I just found out yesterday but I already called and made an appointment because I had a chemical preg last month and a miscarriage my pregnancy before. They want me to come in next week instead of waiting until 8-10 weeks along.


----------



## Geegees

Hi! Can I join in too please! I'm due 12 may. :)


----------



## freddie

Yay the more the merrier! xxx


----------



## Geegees

Look at at all us poppy seeds!! ;)


----------



## wavescrash

I can't wait to get past the poppyseed stage!

How's everyone feeling today?
Feeling a bit nauseous. About to eat some toast and take my prenatal & folic acid. Feeling some round ligament pains. If I'm feeling it already at 5 weeks, I can only imagine how it's going to get! My first appointment is a week from today and I've never wanted a week to fly by more than right now haha.


----------



## Tracyface

Hey anti! Mine's little bean is due on 9th May! :)

I'm starting to feel mild period like pains, anyone else experience this at 5 weeks?? Also some pulling/pinching around that area?


----------



## freddie

Tracyface said:


> Hey anti! Mine's little bean is due on 9th May! :)
> 
> I'm starting to feel mild period like pains, anyone else experience this at 5 weeks?? Also some pulling/pinching around that area?

I feel the same, I really feel period like cramps like I'm about to come on... It's worrying me I really hope it's normal :wacko:


----------



## kwood

wavescrashove said:


> I can't wait to get past the poppyseed stage!
> 
> How's everyone feeling today?
> Feeling a bit nauseous. About to eat some toast and take my prenatal & folic acid. Feeling some round ligament pains. If I'm feeling it already at 5 weeks, I can only imagine how it's going to get! My first appointment is a week from today and I've never wanted a week to fly by more than right now haha.

Hi, if your ticker is correct and you are 5 weeks then you are past the poppyseed and onto the appleseed. :thumbup: I love the fruit comparison ticker, every week (only 3 so far for me) I update my DH so exicted to see it get bigger.


----------



## anti

Updated front page! 

Im not having as many twinges today as I have had the last few days. Is it normal? Im so nervous coz never been through any of this and I want it so bad... I need a sticky bean! Think im gonna be on edge until 12 weeks is up! argh!


----------



## wavescrash

kwood said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get past the poppyseed stage!
> 
> How's everyone feeling today?
> Feeling a bit nauseous. About to eat some toast and take my prenatal & folic acid. Feeling some round ligament pains. If I'm feeling it already at 5 weeks, I can only imagine how it's going to get! My first appointment is a week from today and I've never wanted a week to fly by more than right now haha.
> 
> Hi, if your ticker is correct and you are 5 weeks then you are past the poppyseed and onto the appleseed. :thumbup: I love the fruit comparison ticker, every week (only 3 so far for me) I update my DH so exicted to see it get bigger.Click to expand...

Good point!!! Thanks for the reminder! I have that ticker posted elsewhere just so I can reference it and I hadn't yet since I hit 5 weeks overnight.


----------



## kwood

Hi Anti,

If you want to update my name on the first page I am due 2nd of May. Thanks :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.C

Hi ladies, can I join too? Due around 17th may :) 
Anyone else suffering from bad back ache? I'm
Sitting in the staff room at work on my lunch break and I want to cry, in so much pain! Also, belly is super bloated lol! 
Congratulations to you all :D x


----------



## kwood

Mrs.C said:


> Hi ladies, can I join too? Due around 17th may :)
> Anyone else suffering from bad back ache? I'm
> Sitting in the staff room at work on my lunch break and I want to cry, in so much pain! Also, belly is super bloated lol!
> Congratulations to you all :D x

I had that when I was about the same date as you for about a week but for now it seems to have eased. However, I understand it comes back.


----------



## Jackyx

rachelkt said:


> Tracyface said:
> 
> 
> Hey anti! Mine's little bean is due on 9th May! :)
> 
> I'm starting to feel mild period like pains, anyone else experience this at 5 weeks?? Also some pulling/pinching around that area?
> 
> I feel the same, I really feel period like cramps like I'm about to come on... It's worrying me I really hope it's normal :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm getting these too :-/ looks like alot of people od so seems to be normal- just not the nicest sympton in the world is it lol.

Been feeling more nauseous, and i'm bloated too but i don't mind these so much lol :-D


----------



## anti

I am super bloated! look about 3/4 months gone already! My back is also really sore... Just rang the docs up and the earliest appointment I can get is 22 Sept!! And my doctor is away on holiday so I have to see a different doctor. Please hurry 22 Sept! I wanna know what happens next, and if everything looks ok so far!


----------



## anti

front page updated. :thumbup:


----------



## Jackyx

Gosh i would be to impatient to wait until then lol! I've managed to get an appointment for next Tuesday so fingers crossed all is still OK by then lol!


----------



## anti

let me know how it goes jackyx and what I should expect! I wish I could get an earlier one but as I said, my doc is away, and next week is fully booked, so the earliest they could give me was the 22nd! at 6:40pm!! Least my oh should be able to come with me if he doesnt have to work late that day.


----------



## Jackyx

anti said:


> let me know how it goes jackyx and what I should expect! I wish I could get an earlier one but as I said, my doc is away, and next week is fully booked, so the earliest they could give me was the 22nd! at 6:40pm!! Least my oh should be able to come with me if he doesnt have to work late that day.

Ah i see so cant get in with another doc! Yes i will report on how it goes- though i feel a bit daft going when there isn't actually anything wrong with me lol- it's just to get the ball rolling isn't it


----------



## babykate

anti said:


> Updated front page!
> 
> Im not having as many twinges today as I have had the last few days. Is it normal? Im so nervous coz never been through any of this and I want it so bad... I need a sticky bean! Think im gonna be on edge until 12 weeks is up! argh!

Hi Anti,

I'm pregnant for the first time, exactly 5+2 today, and having the same feelings-- I was feeling more pains, nausea, and exhaustion in weeks 3-4, and I expected to get worse instead of subside....I don't have an appointment for another 2 weeks (at least) so my brain is cycling through all these issues I never knew about until last week (hcg levels, progesterone). I was consoling myself that as long as I didn't have any blood, I was OK, but then I learned about blighted ovum, and I'm even more freaked out. I keep trying to tell myself that what will be, will be, but its SO Hard not to be singularly obsessed with this pregnancy! Good luck!


----------



## anti

thanks babykate. I've got my doc appointment in 2 weeks time. 22nd sept. I might get another digi test next week and do it again and see it it goes up to 2-3 weeks instead of 1-2 like it was yesterday. af would only be here tomorrow so Im still very nervous! But obviously shes not gonna turn up. Im trying not to worry about things and I know everybody handles pregnancy differently and our bodies are constantly changing throughout the whole pregnancy so today wont be the same as tomorrow, but I still wonder whats happening and wish i could know for sure that everything was going to be ok!! i know it will though!!!


----------



## anti

Jackyx said:


> Ah i see so cant get in with another doc! Yes i will report on how it goes- though i feel a bit daft going when there isn't actually anything wrong with me lol- it's just to get the ball rolling isn't it

Well thats what i thought. I feel silly, but i need to know everything is ok. i said to the receptionist that I took a test and it was positive so what are the next steps, and she said she'd have to book me in to see the doctor and they will then let me know what was next... so guess all I can do it sit back and enjoy it. well i can try my best to!


----------



## wavescrash

I need to find something new to start drinking. I'm a soda addict, through and through. I know caffeine is bad for the baby but reading that it's linked to miscarriage... that's another story. Since Ginger Ale is caffeine free, that should be fine, right? I like the carbonation which things like water and milk don't have.


----------



## anti

ginger ale should be fine. You shouldnt have any problems with that. I tried to have a cup of coffee earlier and that didnt go down too well... I think its going to be easy for me to stay away from caffeine!


----------



## Lollipopbop

I had my first Doctors appointment today and she referred me to the midwife and not much esle. Just told me what food to avoid (including fizzy drinks btw) and to eat healthily obviously haha. My DD is sooner than I estimated so I'm due on May 12th :D! Seeing Midwife in Oct xoxo


----------



## wavescrash

Coffee and me don't mix well. Right now I'm drinking a soda with my lunch but I've also got a Naked Juice (strawberry/banana juice smoothie.) I suppose I should drink some water too.


----------



## dort

May 13th :)


----------



## anti

welcome dort! and lollypopbop - glad you got to the doc. You'll be seeing midwife next month!! It's just nice putting things onto a timeline so you know where youre heading! :)


----------



## loveacupcake

After trying for four months got my BFP! I'm due May 19th. So excited. H has a huge family and none of them were born in May, so it'll be nice to have a birthday in there!


----------



## wavescrash

Anyone else SUPER hormonal? My boyfriend is driving me crazy by doing nothing out of the ordinary. Just talking or sitting there, making noise, commenting on this movie I'm watching, etc. I know it's the hormones but it's to the point that he's going out of town tonight until Sunday/Monday & I can't wait to just have peace and quiet haha. Anyone else the same way?


----------



## Tacey

Hello!

I think I'm due around the 14th May. It's been a slow process getting here as I'm still breastfeeding my first. I still can't believe it!

Congratulations to all you ladies!


----------



## kwood

wavescrashove said:


> Anyone else SUPER hormonal? My boyfriend is driving me crazy by doing nothing out of the ordinary. Just talking or sitting there, making noise, commenting on this movie I'm watching, etc. I know it's the hormones but it's to the point that he's going out of town tonight until Sunday/Monday & I can't wait to just have peace and quiet haha. Anyone else the same way?

Me...yesterday was my 4 year anniversary and my dear hubby is away. For some reason I got it in my head that he had forgot as he hadn't phoned yet (even though I knew his company was taking him out for dinner) so I started balling at like 9:30pm and not sure why. Of course he didn't forget and called 10min later and I felt really silly. totally hormones as I hardly ever :cry:


----------



## SummerLily

hey ladies ! im due the 13th may !!! theres a lot may babys !! xx


----------



## R&JBabybean

Can I join you ladies, I'm due 2nd May :D


----------



## hollyk123

Hi ladies I'm due May 2nd!!! Congrats to all!!


----------



## anti

You're all welcome to join us. I was worried earlier about having to wait 2 weeks before I see the doc, but that's ok coz by the time I see the doc I'll be 6 weeks pregnant and half way through the first trimester!! Yay!!

Will update the front page tomorrow with all the newbies. Xxx


----------



## Jackyx

loveacupcake said:


> After trying for four months got my BFP! I'm due May 19th. So excited. H has a huge family and none of them were born in May, so it'll be nice to have a birthday in there!

Many many congrats  i have a nephew and a neice born in May- it's gonna be an expensive month for my mom :haha:

Hello to all you other ladies- there are quite a few May babies by the looks of it :-D Happy and healty 9 months to you all!!


----------



## singers_love

I am due the 2nd of May! So exciting!


----------



## helsurf

Hey all I'm due May 17th and hoping to get as close to there as possible after my last preemie baby!

good luck to everyone!


----------



## zephyr

wavescrashove said:


> Anyone else SUPER hormonal? My boyfriend is driving me crazy by doing nothing out of the ordinary. Just talking or sitting there, making noise, commenting on this movie I'm watching, etc. I know it's the hormones but it's to the point that he's going out of town tonight until Sunday/Monday & I can't wait to just have peace and quiet haha. Anyone else the same way?

Yes! lol I have been going to bed earlier and fall asleep while hes been gaming and theres a few clicks of the keyboard but nothing too bad but then he decides to check his facebook before coming to bed and he starts typing and its like ratatatatatatatatatatat and it drives me nuts!!! 
I also have found myself fiercely protective of my food (when normally I share with him) but he comes anywhere near it I growl haha but it feels almost instinctual, kinda realise afterwards how rediculous I'm being.


----------



## RoseyCheeks

I'm due 11th May 2012 :) xxx


----------



## Hope1979

I'm due 7 May!! So excited but nervous too. Haven't got many symptoms, just feel tired in the evenings and get back ache in the evenings too. Also feel v bloated after meals. Have a Docs appointment next Thurs. Xx


----------



## zephyr

Uggh yesterday I had a really good day with morning sickness but today :( This morning has been awful! I have to go to lunch with my mum today too and I don't want to tell her yet but I'm afraid at this rate I may not be able to keep it a secret. I can only get away with "ohh I have a tummy bug" once or twice lol

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hello ladies. I'm due May 9th had my first appointment yesterday to check my levels. I find out my results tomorrow. H&H 9 months to all!


----------



## katepants

wavescrashove said:


> Anyone else SUPER hormonal? My boyfriend is driving me crazy by doing nothing out of the ordinary. Just talking or sitting there, making noise, commenting on this movie I'm watching, etc. I know it's the hormones but it's to the point that he's going out of town tonight until Sunday/Monday & I can't wait to just have peace and quiet haha. Anyone else the same way?

YESSSSS!!! I was gonna post about the same thing. OMG. It's like, when my fiance isn't around, I miss him, and he's around and I'm thinking, ..'what was I missing?!' He has been driving me crazy doing nothing..haha. Hoping it will pass. I want to like him again! :growlmad:


----------



## katepants

:happydance: Due May 9!! Soo many May babies, I LOVE it!

Has anyone had a really hard time sleeping? And feeling really icky when you wake up?! Not necessarily morning sickness, but achey and still really tired? :coffee:


----------



## Ems77

Yeah, May babies! My DD#1 was born May9th and I am due on the 12th. Woah! LOL 

I have been tired. But the weirdest thing I have noticed is my thirst, WOW!

And I just added the 'May Babies' thingy to my signature, it's free for any of you to steal, if you need to know how, let me know.


----------



## Mrs.C

katepants said:


> :happydance: Due May 9!! Soo many May babies, I LOVE it!
> 
> Has anyone had a really hard time sleeping? And feeling really icky when you wake up?! Not necessarily morning sickness, but achey and still really tired? :coffee:

Yep, like right now it's 3am and I woke up needing to pee and super thirsty! I've felt icky every morning for the past week now and I'm only 4+1! :dohh:


----------



## katepants

Vaurissa said:


> Yeah, May babies! My DD#1 was born May9th and I am due on the 12th. Woah! LOL
> 
> I have been tired. But the weirdest thing I have noticed is my thirst, WOW!
> 
> And I just added the 'May Babies' thingy to my signature, it's free for any of you to steal, if you need to know how, let me know.

I would LOVE the May babies signature!:thumbup:


----------



## Marini_Mare

I just got a :bfp: today!!! but I have a question..... my last AF started Aug 4. I O'd Aug 27 according to my OPKs.. I can only find due date calculators that go by last AF & they all say May 10 & that I'm 5 weeks... whens my real due date??? 

figured it out! May 19!! I'm 3weeks 5days :happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

katepants said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else SUPER hormonal? My boyfriend is driving me crazy by doing nothing out of the ordinary. Just talking or sitting there, making noise, commenting on this movie I'm watching, etc. I know it's the hormones but it's to the point that he's going out of town tonight until Sunday/Monday & I can't wait to just have peace and quiet haha. Anyone else the same way?
> 
> YESSSSS!!! I was gonna post about the same thing. OMG. It's like, when my fiance isn't around, I miss him, and he's around and I'm thinking, ..'what was I missing?!' He has been driving me crazy doing nothing..haha. Hoping it will pass. I want to like him again! :growlmad:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA thisx100! I've been feeling this way for days and was excited he was leaving for the weekend. I drove into work knowing he'd be gone when I got home and was a little weepy-feeling, missing him. Worked and was glad to have time to myself all weekend and on the drive home, I realized he wouldn't be here when I got inside, wouldn't be cuddling me while I slept until Monday or Tuesday night and I got a little weepy. But I know I need the break from him. Too much is driving me crazy lately. It's best for us I think haha. Glad I'm not alone though!


----------



## wavescrash

katepants said:


> :happydance: Due May 9!! Soo many May babies, I LOVE it!
> 
> Has anyone had a really hard time sleeping? And feeling really icky when you wake up?! Not necessarily morning sickness, but achey and still really tired? :coffee:

YES! I'm so tired and don't seem to have too much trouble falling asleep at night (depending if I napped that evening or not) but I toss and turn way too much. I keep waking up and falling back asleep, waking up and falling back asleep. My bf has commented on how much I toss and turn lately. And yes, I feel the same upon waking - really tired/fatigued and a bit achy.


----------



## anti

updated the front page! There's a huge long list now. Yay!! So many of us are due in May and we all starting this wonderful journey together! 

Woke up this morning with what felt like period cramps - but its obviously normal for a pregnancy. My temp was very high today, so im sure all is well! :)

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## anti

vaurissa - how do we get the May babies pic??


----------



## ClaireRSA

Morning everyone

Excuse my ignorance, but hoe do you get a ticker in your signature? :blush:

Thanks, have a lovely day!
Claire
xxx


----------



## anti

ClaireRSA said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but hoe do you get a ticker in your signature? :blush:
> 
> Thanks, have a lovely day!
> Claire
> xxx

If you click on any of my tickers a website will come up and you can choose which one you want and then it will generate a link. Copy that link and put it into your signature and it should come up. My May 2012 baby brings up a german website - so i had to do a bit of guess work to get it right!


----------



## ClaireRSA

Thanks Anti ! :flower:


----------



## ClaireRSA

Just testing if my ticker comes up :winkwink:


----------



## ClaireRSA

Does anyone else have dull 'period-like' cramps? It really feels like my period is going to start any minute, i'm just really achy.


----------



## SummerLily

i had some cramping and pulling sort of feelings around the time af was due and that was a week ago now ... but woke up today with the dull achey low down pain !!! sure everytihng is perfectly normal :) xxx


----------



## anti

Claire Im exactly the same today! Im sure its all normal, but obviously it gets me a bit worried. Today would have been my af date, but as I got my bfp early i know it wont come, but just got a bit worried when I woke up with af cramps! they still coming and going, but as far as i know its all normal.


----------



## minidancer

Hi Ladies

Can I join you? Just got my :bfp: this morning, I should be due on 18th May. We have been TTC # 2 for 5 months, didn't think I was preg this month until yesterday when I started getting a sore throat and this morning I was gagging when brushing my teeth which only happened when I was pregnant last time :haha: AF was due anywhere from today to next Thursday but got pregnant 1-2 weeks on CB digital.

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all, if any first time mummys want any questions answered i'm happy to help since I have been through it all before :flower:

xxxx


----------



## anti

thanks so much minidancer and huge big congrats to you!!!

1 question at the moment - is it normal to get period type cramps in early pregnancy? This is all new to alot of us and Im sure it is normal, but its nice to hear it from a more experienced mum.


----------



## minidancer

anti said:


> thanks so much minidancer and huge big congrats to you!!!
> 
> 1 question at the moment - is it normal to get period type cramps in early pregnancy? This is all new to alot of us and Im sure it is normal, but its nice to hear it from a more experienced mum.

Congrats to you too anti :happydance:

Yes it is completely normal, last pregnancy I was sure AF was on her way as I had normal cramps and fully expected to go to the toilet and see she had arrived. I tested about 5 days late and got :bfp: 
They say only to worry if the cramping is severe and accompanied by a lot of red bleeding. Hope this as set your mind at ease, I know how worrying things can be!! :flower:


----------



## Lollipopbop

I've been worried about cramps too! I've been having them, much lighter than AF but they've been worrying me :( Been told it's completely normal unless they are very painful or you bleed or it's just on one side cos that's a sign of ectopic but I think we're fine :D SIL is 5mo PG and she's been having cramps since day 1 xoxo


----------



## anti

thanks so much guys. My cramps have gone now, but occationally ill get a cramp or a dull ache but not as bad as af is so it must all be ok in there. I also get worried when I cant feel anything... start worrying that its not growing! Cant win! Always worrying! haha. Anyway... still 2 weeks till I get to the doc... feels like forever! :haha:


----------



## minidancer

Congrats on your pregnancy Lollipopbop

I know the worry never goes, even 2nd time round!! I have really bad nausea today and I definately didn't have it this early last time, anyone else feeling sick?

Anti it feels like time drags but I promise you will be sitting with a teeny tiny newborn in your arms before you know it :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## ClaireRSA

Ok, that really puts my mind at ease, thanks ladies. I had a little cry at my desk now while making my tickers - I'm so nervous/paranoid this time around. I have an appointment with my ob/gyn next Wednesday, it may be too early to see anything but I think she wants to keep an eye on me now, so i'll probably see her more frequently. Fingers crossed!


----------



## minidancer

:hugs: ClaireRSA

I hope the next week goes past quickly for you xx


----------



## anti

minidancer you just gave me goosebumps! a little tiny newborn in my arms... aw... I am unbelievably tired today. Feel really drained. Doesn't help that since conception Ive been having very vivid dreams and waking up a few times a night. Im never awake for more than 5 mins, but I seem to be waking up alot and I never used to! so glad its the weekend. My mum is coming around tomorrow for a visit and Im gonna have to try act normal like theres nothing wrong with me! Could be interesting! Cant believe how tired i feel today. Finally getting my appatite back as well i think. Getting hungry now! :)

5 more hours left of work till I can go home... only been here for 4 1/2 hours - nearly half way through the day!


----------



## minidancer

The tiredness is a nightmare especially when you aren't sleeping well at night! Good luck with trying to keep it under wraps, its really hard, you just want to tell everyone! Go and get yourself a massive ckae to celebrate getting your appetite back :happydance:


----------



## anti

I know. I just want to tell everyone and so does oh, but we've decided not to tell anyone till we've seen the doc and all that. Gonna try keep it quiet for the first 12 weeks but will see how it goes! It helps so much having all you ladies here so I can talk to you about it and get it off my chest. Dont know what id do without this place!! :haha:


----------



## minidancer

It's a brilliant place to talk all about babies and know you aren't boring anyone :haha: I think we will wait until at least 9 weeks, I had a scan at 9 weeks last time so will prob have one then again this time. I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## anti

aw... cant wait to have my first ever scan. such a precious moment!! I think we'll start telling people after our first scan coz I have a feeling im gonna start showing early. I've already been bloated/retaining water for a week and it wont go down! feel like im 12 weeks already! haha. yay! so excited. gonna enjoy the next 9 months as much as i can coz I know after that its gonna be nappies and feeds and crying and all that. Im looking forward to all of that as well, but I just love the idea of being pregnant so will make the most of it!


----------



## minidancer

Your first scan is amazing!! Nothing can prepare you for the feeling it gives you seeing your wee baby on the screen. I was told make the most of and enjoy your first pregnancy because it will be the most relaxing and quietest one you will have :haha: I am trying to imagine how I am going to cope with a very active toddler and a massive bump, but I am actually looking forward to having a toddler and a baby :cloud9:


----------



## wavescrash

My favorite part of waking up (early!!!) each day is seeing my ticker go up a day. Makes the nausea and aches and everything worth it. Hope you ladies are feeling okay today! One day closer!


----------



## anti

One day closer!! yay. just tried eating a chocolate mousse type thing... just learnt that I wont be able to eat that during pregnancy... :sick: anyway... we learn as we go along I guess! this is such a special and exciting time


----------



## wavescrash

Sounds like fun, haha.

I just got back from the dentist with a filling. NOT fun. But on that note, I'm going to take a short nap before working 2-10:30 today!


----------



## anti

urgh! What horrible hours to work on a Friday. I had a filling a few weeks ago so I know how you're feeling! It'll be fine by tomorrow - mine was!


----------



## starstarstar

Im due May 4th! Congratulations everyone!!! x


----------



## anti

congrats and thanks for joinh us star!!


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah, that's just the start to my weekend haha. 2-10:30 today, 7:30-4 tomorrow, 6-2:30 on Sunday, 7-3:30 Monday and 8-1 on Tuesday before I'm off next Wednesday :) Oh well, it's passing time for me until my dr appointment next Thursday (oh and more fillings after that appt before working 2-10:30!)

Thanks! The numbing is finally mostly wore off and a headache is setting in from the grinding or whatever he was doing in there!


----------



## Jackyx

Hello ladies hope you are all well today?

I'm starting feel more nauseous as the days go by but it's worth it :-D apart fromt hat i feel pretty good considering- just a little bit of bloat.

Anywhoo i don't know how i'm going to get through tonight, got a works doo that i helped organize and i'm not going to be drinking alcohol- which is going to be noticed lol! 

My excuse is i'm on antibiotics as my wisdom teeth issues have flared up again- if only they knew the real reason LOL :haha:


----------



## ceejie

I'm due May 18th. Can you add me to the list?


----------



## anti

Jackie enjoy!! I'm super bloated but the initial nausea is gone. Probably come back with a vengeance the next few weeks. :haha:

Ceejie-will add as when I get to my pc. On my phone now! Congrats!


----------



## Ems77

When you add it to your signature put all of the information on one line. I split up the portions so that the actual thing could be seen, otherwise it just shows up as the picture again. LOL 

[IMG]
[url]https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/Vaurissa/sig4.png[/url]


----------



## Marini_Mare

anyone having hardly no symptoms? so far i just have pulling/crampy feeling near my hips and my back hurt when I woke up.. still doesn't feel real! and my DH kept touching my stomach :haha: I was like its only the size of a poppy seed, simmer down! :rofl: am I still too early for symptoms? hopefully the :sick: stays away! hehe :winkwink:


----------



## katepants

Marini_Mare said:


> anyone having hardly no symptoms? so far i just have pulling/crampy feeling near my hips and my back hurt when I woke up.. still doesn't feel real! and my DH kept touching my stomach :haha: I was like its only the size of a poppy seed, simmer down! :rofl: am I still too early for symptoms? hopefully the :sick: stays away! hehe :winkwink:


Haha...I'm right there with ya. Although don't worry, it will seem like overnight you start getting symptoms! For me something changes just a little everyday. If you are really in tune with your body, you will notice it! I have the pulling and cramping, and it's starting to go from annoying to exciting, means the baby is coming along just fine. It doesn't feel real for me yet either...I think it will when I have my first appointment! I can't wait for that. And my fiance also does that.. touching my tummy.I'm like "what are you doing?! You do realize how microscopic it is, right?" haha..it's cute.
:haha:


----------



## freddie

Good evening all! I'm just thinking how funny it is that I'm sitting in on a Friday night drinking peppermint tea! That does make me feel pregnant he he. I took my first belly picture yesterday!! I thought it'd be cool to take one each week and see the changes! I wonder when it'll look different... It's weird cos I feel so bloated but in the pic my belly looks totally normal, which obviously it would so early on lol!


----------



## katepants

I think that is the one thing we are all most excited for... the BUMP! I know I am!! :happydance:


----------



## Ems77

You are sooo right!! I have been stalking the 3rd trimester bumps thread :blush:

I haven't had a bump in over 10 years!!

Also excited to move on to my appleseed! LOL

A friend of mine just found out she was having a girl today, sooooo happy for her!


----------



## Ems77

Marini_Mare said:


> ... and my DH kept touching my stomach :haha: I was like its only the size of a poppy seed, simmer down! :rofl:

So true :-D


----------



## mom22boys

I am due may 18th!!! Add me please!!!


----------



## mom22boys

Vaurissa said:


> You are sooo right!! I have been stalking the 3rd trimester bumps thread :blush:
> 
> I haven't had a bump in over 10 years!!
> 
> Also excited to move on to my appleseed! LOL
> 
> A friend of mine just found out she was having a girl today, sooooo happy for her!

Its been 10 years since I have been pregnant too!!!


----------



## Ems77

mom22boys said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> You are sooo right!! I have been stalking the 3rd trimester bumps thread :blush:
> 
> I haven't had a bump in over 10 years!!
> 
> Also excited to move on to my appleseed! LOL
> 
> A friend of mine just found out she was having a girl today, sooooo happy for her!
> 
> Its been 10 years since I have been pregnant too!!!Click to expand...

Omg that's awesome! Aren't many like us. LOL


----------



## melsy_11

Hi Ladies and major congrats to everyone! May I join your thread? I'm due May 20th


----------



## wavescrash

Hey ladies, hope you're all doing well tonight. I just got home from an 8.5 hour work shift and I'm ready to pass only. Get to go back in for 7:30am. Fighting a migraine and nausea since dinner. It's been a pretty miserable night physically but oh well. The first of many. My daughter just got over a 24-hour bug involving fever, headache, sore throat and I'm feeling that so I wonder if she just passed it to me and pregnancy nonsense makes it feel worse.

Well... off to bed to wake up another day closer :)


----------



## Lollipopbop

Morning everyone! I can't believe how many May babies there are!!

For all of us who are 5 weeks, this is what baby looks like at the moment - 

https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/img/week4-embryo-and-info.jpg

Amazing! xoxo


----------



## minidancer

Morning everyone, hope you are all well. 

I am still feeling nauseous this morning, not brushed my teeth yet, putting off the inevitable gagfest :haha: Do you think getting free dental care is a good reason to avoid brushing my teeth every morning for the next few weeks? :haha:

Lollipopbop that is an amazing picture :thumbup:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Haha, Hope you feel better! I haven't had any MS yet but I want it!! How ridiculous :rofl:


----------



## minidancer

They say morning sickness usually kicks in after 6 weeks so you might not be saying that this time next week, you will be too busy with your head down the toilet :sick: I know what you mean, you just want to feel different in any way so that you know that everything is ok if that makes any sense :shrug:


----------



## Lollipopbop

minidancer said:


> They say morning sickness usually kicks in after 6 weeks so you might not be saying that this time next week, you will be too busy with your head down the toilet :sick: I know what you mean, you just want to feel different in any way so that you know that everything is ok if that makes any sense :shrug:

You're right! Any symptoms make my happier just to know that every thing is progressing. I want to enjoy this pregnancy, it's my first but I am sick with worry! :(


----------



## minidancer

I know it's so hard not to worry, it never goes i'm afraid :dohh: You just need to remember that unless you are bleeding and badly cramping, that the likelihood is that everything is fine :thumbup: The worry definately lessens a bit after your first scan and that will be here before you know it :cloud9:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Thank you :hugs:
I really can't wait for my scan and to see my baby and to hopefully see that every thing is fine. There's a bigger chance of us having a happy, healthy pregnancy than anything else so I need to relax! xoxo


----------



## WiccanRachel

I'm Due On 18th May :D
Wahooooo Roll On Next 8 Months :) Xxx


----------



## minidancer

Yes Lollipopbop that is very true, before we know it we will all be moaning about being huge and finding it hard to move/put socks on and generally do anything :haha: Have you been to your Dr yet? I haven't, I think I will wait until i'm about 6 weeks and then go, thats how far along I was the last time I went.

Congrats WiccanRachel, we have the same due date :happydance:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Minidancer - I've seen my Doc but she just referred me to the midwife and told me what not to do haha.

I'm feeling a lot better, I took a HPT earlier with 2mu and it was so dark so HCG must be increasing!!

P.s
OH will have to put socks on for me :rofl:


----------



## minidancer

I am glad you are feeling better :thumbup:

Being pregnant takes your relationship to a whole new level when you are too big to reach your toes :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

I am never going to be able to hide this. I know most of it's bloat but it's only going to be replaced by bump soon enough. This is my 2nd (3rd pregnancy, not including a chemical.) I showed my sister today at work (while trying on some xs maternity shirts) and she was shocked at how big I looked.

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/5w2d.png

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/5w5w2d.png

Feeling so sick and so drained. Napped right after work and just woke up a half hour ago only to have to go back to bed within the next hour or so to wake up early for work. Too late to do laundry or shower like I wanted. I still have a terrible headache which I've had since yesterday. I should eat dinner but there's nothing really here and I don't know what I'd get if I went out for food. My boyfriend is out of town until Monday or Tuesday and as much as I was looking forward to it, it's too quiet and I could use him to go get my food or do my laundry :( Clearly, I'm in the mood to complain. This headache isn't helping.


----------



## Ems77

And so it begins! I guess I am a little earlier than most, well, I enjoyed that week and a half while I could LOL. I am sick... and I will continue to be nasty sick until 12 weeks... ug! :sick:

I have two happy thoughts about this... I have had two miscarriages... was never sick. 
Also, I lost 15lbs with DD#1 and 10 with DD#2. That thought does make me a bit happy LOL I'm crazy:wacko:


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> And so it begins! I guess I am a little earlier than most, well, I enjoyed that week and a half while I could LOL. I am sick... and I will continue to be nasty sick until 12 weeks... ug! :sick:
> 
> I have two happy thoughts about this... I have had two miscarriages... was never sick.
> Also, I lost 15lbs with DD#1 and 10 with DD#2. That thought does make me a bit happy LOL I'm crazy:wacko:

Hahah, I agree! I didn't have the nausea this bad with my chemical last month and I don't remember it with the m/c I had in 2006. I think I only had sore boobs and a missed period with that one and I lost it around 7 weeks. But this time, I'm so nauseous... I just don't throw up often. My first successful pregnancy, I had really bad nausea all 1st tri and only threw up once in my 2nd tri after eating some powdered donuts haha.

YAY for us and nausea and sickness!


----------



## freddie

Oh no I feel better today, not sick at all!! I hope that's not a bad thing?!?!


----------



## freddie

I am a natural born worrier and am thinking of paying to have an early scan, maybe at about 8 weeks - I'm just desperate to see that there's something in there and it's all growing as it should etc... Is anyone else considering this or am I worrying too much?!


----------



## Lollipopbop

rachelkt said:


> I am a natural born worrier and am thinking of paying to have an early scan, maybe at about 8 weeks - I'm just desperate to see that there's something in there and it's all growing as it should etc... Is anyone else considering this or am I worrying too much?!

I've been thinking about it too but chances are everything is fine and that money can go to better use xoxo


----------



## freddie

I've been thinking about it too but chances are everything is fine and that money can go to better use xoxo[/QUOTE]

Very true. Perhaps I should look at other things I can buy with the money lol! I am hoping that once a midwife makes contact and I get some sort of appointment with them maybe I will feel better about it all, just feel useless like I should be doing something other than waiting!! Argh! :wacko:


----------



## mrsh2011

Wow I think I belong in here. Due May 23. Can't wait to get to know you all. This is our second and we TTC 12 months to get DD1, now TTC12 months to get D?2.

I am getting bloods done tomorrow and because we went through a fertility specialist I will get an early scan at 6w. So excited!


----------



## anti

Welcome to all the new ladies. I'll add you all to the list tomorrow. Hope you are all well. I had a very bad day yesterday. Told my mum we were expecting and it didn't go down well at all and now she's not talking to us so I've been in tears and all sorts. Not in a good place at the moment but I'll get over it soon, I need to for my little bean. I still have to tell me dad though. I know that's not going to be any better! Can't wait to see the doctor and get the ball rolling so I know everything is ok with my baby. I've been worried coz I got no symptoms now after I had such a bad day yesterday. But I know everything is ok, I just worry....


----------



## mom22boys

Vaurissa said:


> mom22boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> You are sooo right!! I have been stalking the 3rd trimester bumps thread :blush:
> 
> I haven't had a bump in over 10 years!!
> 
> Also excited to move on to my appleseed! LOL
> 
> A friend of mine just found out she was having a girl today, sooooo happy for her!
> 
> Its been 10 years since I have been pregnant too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg that's awesome! Aren't many like us. LOLClick to expand...

I know! I cannot wait to have a new baby in the house! When are you due?


----------



## Ems77

rachelkt said:


> Oh no I feel better today, not sick at all!! I hope that's not a bad thing?!?!

Oooo, I know how you feel!! To put you at ease right NOW, I was sick on and off until now. Before now, I was only mildly nauseous 2 or 3 random days. Enjoy today!


----------



## Ems77

rachelkt said:


> I am a natural born worrier and am thinking of paying to have an early scan, maybe at about 8 weeks - I'm just desperate to see that there's something in there and it's all growing as it should etc... Is anyone else considering this or am I worrying too much?!

I'm hoping they don't make me pay (at 8 weeks), but if they do I will do it. Knowing that hearing the heartbeat and seeing the baby at 8 weeks takes miscarriage down to 3% I will pay for that. Paying (if I have to) for the 20 week sex one also. LOL


----------



## Ems77

mom22boys said:


> I know! I cannot wait to have a new baby in the house! When are you due?

May 12th :-D Three days after DD#1's b-day LMAO!!


----------



## mrsh2011

anti - what's wrong with your mum? She should be over the moon. Sorry she spoiled your happy news.

AFM just did a CB digi and it is finally pregnant 1-2. FRER is nearly as dark as the control. I'm a natural worrier too so I hope I don't fret too much this trimester. I also have depression and have to be really careful this doesn't push me into an episode.


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies. I'll add you all to the list tomorrow. Hope you are all well. I had a very bad day yesterday. Told my mum we were expecting and it didn't go down well at all and now she's not talking to us so I've been in tears and all sorts. Not in a good place at the moment but I'll get over it soon, I need to for my little bean. I still have to tell me dad though. I know that's not going to be any better! Can't wait to see the doctor and get the ball rolling so I know everything is ok with my baby. I've been worried coz I got no symptoms now after I had such a bad day yesterday. But I know everything is ok, I just worry....

Aw no, I'm sorry to hear that! I know how you feel though because my family reacted poorly when I told them I was pregnant with my daughter years back. I have a feeling they'll react the same way this time due to situational things. Why did she react so poorly? Did she give good reasoning or just being unreasonable? Either way, I hope she comes around and I hope telling your Dad goes better!


----------



## anti

She's just a very difficult person and I suppose I was expecting it from her, but anyway... My OH's family are over the moon about it and this is what we want so Im not going to get stressed over it. We're having a baby and we are going to enjoy it to the fullest... if my mum doesnt want to join in then thats her own loss!


----------



## freddie

anti said:


> She's just a very difficult person and I suppose I was expecting it from her, but anyway... My OH's family are over the moon about it and this is what we want so Im not going to get stressed over it. We're having a baby and we are going to enjoy it to the fullest... if my mum doesnt want to join in then thats her own loss!

That is very sad, but at least you have OH's family there behind you!


----------



## anti

Front page updated! Cant wait to get to appleseed size... 2 more days! :haha: OH said he's gonna get an appleseed and put it on my belly and talk to it... bless him. He's so excited. Doctors next week! yay! OH is very supersticious and he wont let me buy any baby stuff until the baby is actually here! He said once its born he will go get a moses basket for the first few weeks and then we can get a crib - but seriously... I think he's a bit loopy! I want to get the nursery all done up before baby gets here. We'll see if I can change his mind!


----------



## mrsh2011

LOL! I gotta get me one of those tickers too!

My scan is Oct 3 at 6w6d, I can't wait!

Edit: Is anyone else getting their beta's and progesterone monitored to make sure it is doubling? I had my first blood test today (Monday), I get another one Wednesday and then the results on Friday. But I still have two FRER at home so I will pee on them and hopefully the line will keep getting darker :D.


----------



## Jackyx

Hi all how are we today? I'm suffering from full blown cold not feeling good and feeling very nauseous :-( but in pregnant so I'm still in a good mood!

What a massive shame your mom reacted that way I would be furious with mine if I fit that reaction, so uncalled for when you need support to.

As for waiting til baby is born, no way could I resist buying stuff, plus you're nit gonna have chance to go shopping once baby arrives lol x


----------



## anti

jacky Im so glad you understand me!! I also owe my mum a large amount of money coz my OH had to have an emergency op earlier this year and we couldnt afford it. We both lost our jobs earlier this year but are back on our feet now. Im earning less than half of what I was on, so struggling a bit but all I want to do is get my mum paid off so that she cant throw that in my face - coz I know she will! argh!! family! I know everything will be fine and that we will cope and adapt our lifestyles to suit, but it just gets me worked up sometimes - Im a born worrier!!


----------



## Jackyx

Aww you would hope she would b more understanding since you have just got back on your feet, at least you can vent all your frustrations with us, let it all out cause you don't need to put up with that negativity! X


----------



## anti

thanks!! I've been so unbelievably emotional since Saturday. I cant stop crying and everything seems to be falling apart. I just want to know everything is gonna be ok, but the way things are looking at the moment with finances and family, im beginning to think this was all wrong!


----------



## Jackyx

Just remember what you've got to look forward to, a lil baby that doesn't need much in.the way of money just care and attention, everything else can be sorted out in time. You pay money back as and when you can and don't worry about it, theres only so much you do so what you cant do ain't worth the worry! X


----------



## anti

I know! I wish I could listen to my own advice sometimes. If any of my friends were in this predicament I'd be able to give some awesome advice, but when its actually happening to me I really struggle!! keep bursting into tears at work! this could end really badly!! Gotta get my head together but just dont know where to start!


----------



## Jackyx

That's totally normal, those feelings will be overwhelming you where as if you were in a normal state of mind it wouldn't seem anywhere near as bad. Just remember that you arent going to be seeing things for what they are and that really it isn't as bad as it seems. Speak to your OH about hiw bad your feeling cause you need his support on thisx


----------



## anti

I have spoken to him and he just keeps saying that everything will be ok. I know it will eventually... just wish all these confusing emotions didn't come with pregnancy! I'll look back in a years time and laugh at myself for being so silly!!


----------



## mrsh2011

anti :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

So today I told one of my managers. She was very supportive about it and excited for me. I have to tell my other manager (she's above myself and the manager I told today.) She's my executive manager basically and then my HR to find out about how long I can get off work when the time comes. Went better than expected. I didn't want to tell this early but I had to get it off my chest and I feel like it's getting more obvious as the days pass.


----------



## zephyr

Congrats to everyone else who has joined. 

Sorry bout your mum anti, I'm going to be in a similar situation myself, tried to test the waters yesterday to see how her reaction would be if I told her, it wasn't positive so not telling her just yet. 
About the debt thing too, unless you have rediculous amounts of debt, I wouldn't worry too much! You can adjust to suit and if everyone waited till we were debt free to have kids, no one would be having them! Since I left home 12 years ago I have never had a complete debt free period and I doubt I ever will. In that time I have raised 3 children though and we have managed just fine! Things can sometimes seem so much worse when you are pregnant, but you'll be fine :D


----------



## zephyr

I had a horrible experience on Sunday, vomiting, dizziness, and almost passing out type feeling uggghhh.

Felt really good up until last night, feeling spewy again.


----------



## mrsh2011

I personally can't wait to get the morning sickness, it puts me at ease that the pregnancy is progressing fine. I a such a worry wart and I stress about m/c all the time. Please let all of our little babies stick.


----------



## wavescrash

Anyone else have heartburn kick in yet? UGH. I do not miss this from my last pregnancy haha.


----------



## Ems77

wavescrashove said:


> Anyone else have heartburn kick in yet? UGH. I do not miss this from my last pregnancy haha.

Omg, just tonight!! LOL


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have heartburn kick in yet? UGH. I do not miss this from my last pregnancy haha.
> 
> Omg, just tonight!! LOLClick to expand...

Yep, same here... just today but got worse tonight. Yuck haha.


----------



## Ems77

My nausea died off enough to eat a normal meal today... oh, hahaha joke's on me. Pardon the TMI, but I was throwing up out the other end instead and the heartburn to boot!!


----------



## Marini_Mare

i still haven't had any 'real' symptoms :shrug: i've just had the mild cramps on & off and super thirsty, can also smell everything, I have to keep reminding myself that I'm pregnant! :happydance: can't wait for my first baby dr appointment!


----------



## mrsh2011

My boobs are on FIRE. I feel like I need to wear a bra in the shower to stop the pain of the water hitting them. Ouchie o.o.


----------



## Ems77

Ah yes. Amongst my most prevalent symptoms (nausea and dia-blah-blah). I have sore boobies and wear a sports bra to bed. I smell everything myself and am on a quest to find out why the damn stove smells so bad when you turn a burner on, lol, DH cleaned it today just for me and it didn't help... poor man. Really thirsty, which really weirds me out because I normally don't drink much at all. 
mrsh2011, I know what you mean, I used to say "When I get sick, I'll feel better" LOL


----------



## jen1604

I'm due May 14th :flower:


----------



## ClaireRSA

Morning Ladies

So yesterday was super stressful! I had a bit of pinkish spotting, so my doc managed to squeeze me in to see if everything was ok. Thankfully she was happy and said everyting is ok, we could even see a tiny sac. I will be going back on Friday for a check up, so hopefully then I can see a little inhabitant in the sac!! Fingers crossed!! Perhaps then I will ge a more accurate due date! Soooo nervous!!

Have a lovely day ladies, and Anti I hope you are feeling a little happier today?


----------



## Charlie_x

put me down for the 14th of may please~!

only just seen this thread cant believe nobody told me about it *cries*


----------



## anti

ClaireRSA - thinking of you - let us know how it goes :hugs:

Jen1604 & Charlie_x - you've been added to the list - welcome and congrats! 

As for me - Im feeling better today - my hormones just got the better of me yesterday! We're not in a lot of debt at all and I know we will cope on only 1 salary, but I just got worked up yesterday over nothing - as you do when you're pregnant! :blush:

Want it to be the 22nd already! Got my first doctors appointment on the 22nd... so excited! I think we will all be relieved when we get to the second trimester! :)

Still not alot of symptoms - nipples are a bit sore and feel a little queezy, but nothing serious... but its still early! 

Hope you all have a fantastic day!


----------



## anti

I should get my apple seed tomorrow! yay!!!


----------



## RBurnett

Hey im having a may baby too! im going for a scan today to check why im getting pains.. wish me luck! x


----------



## anti

RBurnett said:


> Hey im having a may baby too! im going for a scan today to check why im getting pains.. wish me luck! x

Good Luck!! Fingers crossed - let us know how you get on.


----------



## Mrs.C

Hi ladies, hope you're all having a healthy pregnancy, it's so nice seeing other ladies that are due around the same time as me! 
Anti - I'm due on the same day as you but my tracker is a day behind yours lol can't wait to get my Appleseed! 
Still haven't had a call from a midwife but I guess it's still early days? X


----------



## RBurnett

Thank you im not sure what Im expecting to see!? x


----------



## mrsh2011

Welcome to all the new people to the thread.

RB - can't wait to hear how the scan goes, best of luck.


----------



## anti

Mrs.C - not sure if my ticker is right... but it makes me feel good! lol. I've heard that some places here in the uk only do a scan at 20 weeks! I dont wanna wait that long! Im seeing the docs on the 22nd, so I'll be 6 weeks - then hopefully I'll get a call from the midwife about 4 weeks after that. I really want a scan at 12 weeks! I wanna see my bubba! Once the first 12 weeks are over I'll be able to relax and really enjoy the pregnancy! Looking forward to seeing the doc next week and get things moving... So excited! 

Its so special being able to share this time with all you ladies knowing we're all going through this together. :)


----------



## SummerLily

hi ladies , 

im 5 weeks 2 days today and for the last 3 days ive felt nauseas when hungry and tired and my boobs nipples in particular have been sore ! i was over the moon that finally my symptoms were starting but ive work up today and have nothing!! thats all gone ! 

the only thing now is that im slightly constipated... 

why have my symptoms gone !! x


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hello to all the new people! May is going to be a busy month!!

Claire - Good luck! It sounds like everything is fine :hugs:

xo


----------



## anti

SummerLily - my symptoms are gone as well! Don't worry about it - there's still time for them to kick off - or you might be lucky and not get any! :)


----------



## ClaireRSA

yeah, i have no symptoms either...I really hope I get some though!


----------



## SummerLily

id like some just so i know everything is ok!! x


----------



## ClaireRSA

SummerLily said:


> id like some just so i know everything is ok!! x

I know, me too!!:flower:


----------



## anti

me to girls! not too much though... just enough to know everything is ok!!


----------



## Jackyx

Hey ladies, and hi Anti so glad to hear you're feeling better about everything today 

I went to the docs today to get the ball rolling, i got a massive information pack and got my schedule for midwifes appointments and theres loads- well certainly more then i expected 

So a midwife will contact me and make a home visit in the enxt 4 weeks, then i'll have bloods taken at 10 and then scan at 12- i'm really glad i'll get some time with the midwife before the scan so i'll have chance to speak to them about any concerns i have.

As for today, i still have aches and pains down below and the nausea has been getting worse, i can only imagine these are good signs- at least i hope so lol. I'm not so keen on the aches down below but i've had them on and off since last week and i can't help ebing paranoid lol!


----------



## loveacupcake

So I had spotting the day I was supposed to get Af and the day after. Very light only when I wiped. Hope it is nothing! Spotting stopped. I started out constipated but the last two days I've had quite the opposite. And I have been so tired. Some days I could pass out at 8pm. Very unlike me. I have my 1st appt next week. Not sure what is going to happen. I think I'll be about 5w3d...


----------



## anti

Jackyx - thats great! Makes me all excited to go to the docs now! I want an info pack and just to know that things are moving forward and getting midwife appointments and all that. I still got 9 days till me doc appointment! :( Im sure it'll go fast though. Hope they're as nice to me as they were to you!


----------



## Marini_Mare

my dr appointment is the 22nd too! I made it before I got my BFP (actually the morning before lol) just made a regular gyno apt. wasn't too sure about calling to tell them I was pregnant bc I don't want them to push it back! :haha: I want to call, but then again I don't :shrug: i'm super excited :)


----------



## anti

Marini_Mare said:


> my dr appointment is the 22nd too! I made it before I got my BFP (actually the morning before lol) just made a regular gyno apt. wasn't too sure about calling to tell them I was pregnant bc I don't want them to push it back! :haha: I want to call, but then again I don't :shrug: i'm super excited :)

Im super excited to!! We can count down the days to our appointment together! Least I know im not the only one having to wait so long for a doc appointment!


----------



## loveacupcake

Vaurissa said:


> Ah yes. Amongst my most prevalent symptoms (nausea and dia-blah-blah). I have sore boobies and wear a sports bra to bed. I smell everything myself and am on a quest to find out why the damn stove smells so bad when you turn a burner on, lol, DH cleaned it today just for me and it didn't help... poor man. Really thirsty, which really weirds me out because I normally don't drink much at all.
> mrsh2011, I know what you mean, I used to say "When I get sick, I'll feel better" LOL

I have dia-blah-blah too! I was complaining about the constipation and then BAM! Be careful what you wish for. I have been so thirsty as well. My boobs don't really hurt as bad as earlier. I'm sure that will come back though.


----------



## kwood

Hi Anti congrats on becoming an appleseed tomorrow. 

I become a blueberry tomorrow and have my first midwife appointment tomorrow at noon. So excited..just can't wait to become a plum and have the first scan. Don't think it will feel real till then plus we are waiting to tell anyone and I am dying to let the cat out of the bag. I will let you guys know what happens at this appointment if anyone has any questions.


----------



## LilPixieUk

Hello

Thought I'd pop in and post here as I noticed another May 2012 thread

I'm expecting around 22nd May :)


----------



## freddie

I booked in for my first scan today and I am so so excited!! I decided to pay so that I can have one at 8 weeks, just feel like I need some reassurance! So 6th October I get to see the little blob for the first time woop!! :happydance: It can't come soon enough!


----------



## Lollipopbop

rachelkt said:


> I booked in for my first scan today and I am so so excited!! I decided to pay so that I can have one at 8 weeks, just feel like I need some reassurance! So 6th October I get to see the little blob for the first time woop!! :happydance: It can't come soon enough!

Good luck! I'm sure it'll go well! Where do you live? How much was the scan? xoxo


----------



## Lollipopbop

Oops, it says Kent :dohh: near me!! I will be interested to know where the clinic is xo


----------



## freddie

Lollipopbop said:


> Oops, it says Kent :dohh: near me!! I will be interested to know where the clinic is xo

It's in Maidstone, which is about half hour drive for me... It's £90 - my SIL had one for both her pregnancies and says she highly recommends it for peace of mind! Apparently once you get to 8 weeks you are in a much safer zone too :laugh2: so I reckon I will be able to relax a little bit after as I will be 8 weeks when we have the scan!


----------



## anti

Thanks kwood!! Let us know how the appointment goes! 

Rachelkt-yay! Counting down the days for you! I couldn't afford a private scan at the moment so gonna wait and see what the doc and midwife say! :) so excited! Wish my family could be as excited! But anyway... :)


----------



## freddie

anti said:


> Thanks kwood!! Let us know how the appointment goes!
> 
> Rachelkt-yay! Counting down the days for you! I couldn't afford a private scan at the moment so gonna wait and see what the doc and midwife say! :) so excited! Wish my family could be as excited! But anyway... :)

Yay I am gonna be counting down the days without a doubt, I know it's gonna go sloooooowly!! It's so sad that your family aren't more excited for you :hugs: but I bet you can be excited enough for everyone! I bet once there is a real little bubba around they will not be able to resist being excited...


----------



## RBurnett

Hey here is my scan im 5 half weeks and i go back on the 28th for baby heart beat :) im soo happy. I had a private scan booked but there no point now. So glad everything is ok x
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-13 16.13.50.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## freddie

Awww so exciting!!!! Can they tell you much about baby this early?


----------



## RBurnett

Just that it all looks normal and they can see everything they should see :)


----------



## freddie

Woo that must be so good to hear :D


----------



## RBurnett

It is, it really is i feel so happier and i now belive i am pregnant, cant wait till the 28th! x


----------



## wavescrash

Well I told my Mom today. I wasn't planning to until 12 weeks along but it's so hard to keep quiet haha. She took it far better than I expected and we had an actual conversation about it, unlike when I told her I was pregnant the first time. Then again, I was 18 at that time so I can understand why. She's telling my stepdad on Thursday so she can do it in person (work schedules conflict) so I'm glad I don't have to do that one. He's the one I'm worried about most to be honest.

So relieved to have that done.


----------



## mrsh2011

So is anyone still doing pregnancy test? I did another FRER this morning and it wasn't as dark as I wished it was :(.


----------



## janine0187

You can put me down for 21st May. :) Found out 2 days ago. :D

I have one pregnancy test left but I dont think there is much point using it as my AF was due yesterday and it always comes on time. Also I get bloating and cramps.


----------



## Lollipopbop

rachelkt said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Oops, it says Kent :dohh: near me!! I will be interested to know where the clinic is xo
> 
> It's in Maidstone, which is about half hour drive for me... It's £90 - my SIL had one for both her pregnancies and says she highly recommends it for peace of mind! Apparently once you get to 8 weeks you are in a much safer zone too :laugh2: so I reckon I will be able to relax a little bit after as I will be 8 weeks when we have the scan!Click to expand...

£90! That's an amazing price. I'm going to look in to a place closer to me because piece of mind is priceless! xoxo


----------



## Lollipopbop

RBurnett said:


> Hey here is my scan im 5 half weeks and i go back on the 28th for baby heart beat :) im soo happy. I had a private scan booked but there no point now. So glad everything is ok x

What a lovely picture!! Did you get this from the NHS or private? xoxo


----------



## wavescrash

mrsh2011 said:


> So is anyone still doing pregnancy test? I did another FRER this morning and it wasn't as dark as I wished it was :(.

I did my last FRER today. The second line was as dark as last week and the control line was real faint. Weird.


----------



## mrsh2011

:( It's not good news. My hcg from 12/13dpo was only 20 :(. Progesterone was 43. Should I have any hope at all? :(:(:(


----------



## wavescrash

I know nothing about progesterone levels :( I hope that you do, however. I'll be thinking of you. I hope someone else more knowledgeable comes around.


----------



## wavescrash

Anyone not that hungry? I know I need to eat and I feel a bit hungry but don't want to eat anything. Not necessarily due to nausea or ms but just not in the mood to eat. Nothing sounds appetizing minus some Steak n Shake now that I think about it. Yummmm. Too bad it's not that close.


----------



## baybeelove

Hi I'm mackenzie I'm due may 20


----------



## wavescrash

Welcome :)


----------



## loveacupcake

mrsh2011 said:


> :( It's not good news. My hcg from 12/13dpo was only 20 :(. Progesterone was 43. Should I have any hope at all? :(:(:(

I'm not sure about progesterone level but for the beta that sounds in the range for 12/13 dpo. I can't find the chart right now. What matters is that it is doubling... when are you going back in?


----------



## mrsh2011

I had another BT today at 15dpo and I find out tomorrow. So sad :(.


----------



## ClaireRSA

mrsh2011 said:


> :( It's not good news. My hcg from 12/13dpo was only 20 :(. Progesterone was 43. Should I have any hope at all? :(:(:(


Try not to worry too much, your progesterone levels dont' look too bad and remember you are still only *just* pregnant so any values above 5 mean you ARE pregnant and they just need to double every 48hrs! There is still hope for sure!!!!


----------



## anti

welcome to the new ladies and congrats!!! 

Mrsh... I've been doing a bit of research on the internet and your levels look like they are within the range. Dont worry about it too much. Let us know what the next results bring. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## freddie

wavescrashove said:


> Anyone not that hungry? I know I need to eat and I feel a bit hungry but don't want to eat anything. Not necessarily due to nausea or ms but just not in the mood to eat. Nothing sounds appetizing minus some Steak n Shake now that I think about it. Yummmm. Too bad it's not that close.

I'm pretty much the opposite, I am starving all day!! Mind you that's not really a change for me ha ha!


----------



## anti

argh! I want it to be the weekend already.. So bored of this week. I wanna go to the doctor and make sure everything is ok with my little bubba... although I know the doc wont do anything except refer me to a midwife... these first few weeks are the hardest to get through... Im sure of it!


----------



## zephyr

Time does seem to be dragging! I woke up today sure it was Thursday, but its not, its only Wednesday! 

I am also starving! Still. I have been eating so much more! My sister said to me today that there's no way I can hide this, she said it looks like I've lost weight everywhere but gained heaps in my belly! Nice aye and I'd believe her too. Ive been wearing skirts the past week and stretchy workout pants for comfort and today I put on my dress pants and they didn't fit round the waist and I had to do the hair tie trick. Which I had never tried before but it works a charm!


----------



## zephyr

no matter how much I eat and drink I still can't shake this terrible hollow hungry feeling :(


----------



## ClaireRSA

I'm also not hungry... very odd for me!

Are there any other ladies on Progesterone?


----------



## RBurnett

Lollipopbop said:


> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> Hey here is my scan im 5 half weeks and i go back on the 28th for baby heart beat :) im soo happy. I had a private scan booked but there no point now. So glad everything is ok x
> 
> What a lovely picture!! Did you get this from the NHS or private? xoxoClick to expand...

Its NHS but I did pay for a private one, it was only £50 and that was for next Monday but as they want to see me again on 28th to see heart beat I wont bother going x


----------



## Lollipopbop

RBurnett said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> Hey here is my scan im 5 half weeks and i go back on the 28th for baby heart beat :) im soo happy. I had a private scan booked but there no point now. So glad everything is ok x
> 
> What a lovely picture!! Did you get this from the NHS or private? xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> Its NHS but I did pay for a private one, it was only £50 and that was for next Monday but as they want to see me again on 28th to see heart beat I wont bother going xClick to expand...

How did you get an early scan? I can't wait for mine, got over a month to wait :( xx


----------



## anti

Girls, I need some advice. I'm going to email my dad tonight to tell him Im pregnant because I just want this whole thing out in the open. After the awful reaction from my mum, I just want to get it all over with. My mum is still not talking to me! My folks got divorced 21 years ago and they dont speak to each other. My dad still lives in Botswana so I hardly see him but we are really close. I know he's going to go mad at me but I have to get this out the way! I though my mum was going to be a bit better than this, but obviously not. She's got alot of issues and I guess shes holding it all against me like she has done my whole life. Im hoping my dad is going to be better than my mum, but I highly doubt it!

So anyway... after my rant, what do you think I should put in the email?!


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Anti

Just keep it as simple and to the point as you can. Also, your e-mail should sound happy...then your dad can see that this is good news that you are sharing with him!  and then, i suppose, what will be will be.


----------



## anti

Thanks Claire, I've typed something up and will let oh have a read before I send it. So nervous... My dad is a proper old fashioned Afrikaans guy, so I could be in for it! but anyway... I got bigger things on my plate to worry about!

Work has been absolutely rubbish and today they've brought a new thing in where we have to document everything we do all day on a spreadsheet... down to taking a wee! and how long each process takes us. I wish I could leave now but I really need the money! :( all good things come to those who wait!


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone, hope you are all well :)

I'm sooo tired today, woke up at 5am and couldn't get back to sleep! Although I keep saying give me all the symptoms you want as long as I get a healthy baby out of this I really don't mind hee hee.

I've got my first appointment on 4th October so a few weeks wait yet. If I want an early scan I'm allowed one as I did have a mmc in January, still undecided what to do though...I think I may just wait it out until 12 weeks.


----------



## ClaireRSA

lol, I have also been filling in my timesheets today...paiiinful!!

Sterkte with your dad  maybe it will all turn out better than you think...xxx


----------



## RBurnett

I was having pains so i went to DR and she orded me a scan that same day, was lovley seeing my lil bean :) and when i go next ill see heart beat.. why not pay for a private scan x


----------



## Lollipopbop

RBurnett said:


> I was having pains so i went to DR and she orded me a scan that same day, was lovley seeing my lil bean :) and when i go next ill see heart beat.. why not pay for a private scan x

Aw, exactly! What were your pains like? Did she think it may be ectopic? I'm glad it all went well! xoxo


----------



## wavescrash

Finally have a day off work today after working 6 straight and then tomorrow at 8am I have my first appointment!!!! I'm hoping for a scan, since it's an earlier-than-normal appt due to my losses. So excited and terrified at the same time. Anyone else here have their first appt tomorrow?

Anti - Good luck with the email to your dad! My mom took it better than I thought, she's telling my stepdad tomorrow and his reaction I'm worried about. My dad won't take it so well either which is why I'm holding off on telling him.


----------



## janine0187

Good morning everyone...

how are you all feeling today?

One thing I hate about pregnancy is to have a lot of food in the morning. I was never a person who can eat a lot in the morning. I am lucky enough to have my tea and one whole wheat bread with strawberry jam. lol 

Who is really annoyed by the bloating? I know it is just bloating but it takes its time to go away. In the morning I have my normal tummy back but then during the day when I eat more and more it bloats again. argh! lol


----------



## anti

thanks wavescrashove - after how bad my mum took it im just going to bite the bullet and tell my dad and step mum so I can get this all over and done with! My first appointment is only next thursday and it cant come quick enough!! :( I wanna know my bean is ok. I been getting strange pains in my chest and belly so getting a bit worried. I know everything is ok though. It has to be! :)

janine0187 - I have major bloating as well but mine never goes down!! so frustrating! but it makes me feel pregnant... :haha: im a bit sad like that. Really looking forward to having a proper baby bump! :) :) :)


----------



## janine0187

@anti - I know what you mean. I am looking forward to the REAL bump but all this bloating can go away. I want to look slim until real bump comes. lol


----------



## anti

I know what you mean! :haha:


----------



## freddie

Argh I am so so so so so so so so tired!! I want to sleep soooooooo much!!!! Anyone else?!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Rachel - From week 3-5 I was so so so tired! I napped every day. Getting better now, cramps have kinda gone too.. they come and go occasionally. I really want MS!! xoxo


----------



## freddie

I could nap when I finish working but I'd probably sleep all night then haha! MS would make me feel more pregnant but I'm kinda scared to get it!


----------



## RBurnett

Why would u want MS?...Crazy?! lol


----------



## anti

I was really tired weeks 3-4 but I've been ok the last few day. All the cramps and twinges have stopped as well. No MS for me either yet, but its still early days!


----------



## RBurnett

Im not having MS and glad about it, Why do woman want to throw up?


----------



## janine0187

RBurnett said:


> Im not having MS and glad about it, Why do woman want to throw up?

I wouldn't want to throw up either. I haven't thrown up in years and I want to keep it that way.

In my pregnancy book it says that it is good to have nausea and vomiting as it decreases the chance of having a miscarriage although it doesn't mean you will have a miscarriage if you don't have nausea.


----------



## RBurnett

My mum and sister never had morning sickness and their babies are ok, I think it affects different people. I just feel very dzzy and have nausea x


----------



## Lollipopbop

It's not that I wanna be sick but I just want symptoms so I feel pregnant!! Most people say MS kicks in around 6-8 wks so it's still early. 

My only symptom at the moment is sore bbs and occasional twinges, I did have cramps and fatigue but they've subsided. what about everyone else? xo


----------



## RBurnett

I woke up and felt soo dizzy I had to lay back down on the bed lol. I gone up a trouser size already and im acutally eating less than normal cos im dont feel as hungry x


----------



## janine0187

I had cramps the last 2 days but they seem to have faded away today. Which I am glad about as it was quite sore. It might come back when I have filling food...

Other than I have tender/ sore bbs still.


----------



## RBurnett

Im not sleeping well cos I normally sleep in the stomach so finding it hard not too. I think ill use a pillow to help support me tonight x


----------



## wavescrash

My body pillow was a life saver my first pregnancy. I'm definitely going to invest this time around.


----------



## RBurnett

think im going to buy one, where did u buy urs from?


----------



## wavescrash

I got mine from Target which you guys don't have over there :) Just a regular superstore. Anywhere that sells bedding, they usually have them or you can probably find them on Amazon.


----------



## RBurnett

Thank you, I woke up and was on my belly and was really freaked out!


----------



## Marini_Mare

anti said:


> Marini_Mare said:
> 
> 
> my dr appointment is the 22nd too! I made it before I got my BFP (actually the morning before lol) just made a regular gyno apt. wasn't too sure about calling to tell them I was pregnant bc I don't want them to push it back! :haha: I want to call, but then again I don't :shrug: i'm super excited :)
> 
> Im super excited to!! We can count down the days to our appointment together! Least I know im not the only one having to wait so long for a doc appointment!Click to expand...

I feel like its taking FOREVERR :dohh: i want it to be next thursday already! I'm just glad I made my apt at 9am so I can wake up and GO! :happydance: I sent my parent's a package to tell them & they're supposed to get it today, eeks! :wacko::happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Thank you, I woke up and was on my belly and was really freaked out!

Honestly, I'm still sleeping on my belly. If I remember correctly, you _technically_ can stomach sleep until it gets uncomfortable for you. The baby is so cushioned in there, it's not that harmful. But once you get a bigger belly, the body pillow makes it so much more comfortable.



My sister came to visit for a bit today and said that she's going to throw my baby shower for me and wants to come with me to register whenever I do. Said that she's going to spend more time in the infant section at work (we both work at Target) so she can look at all the stuff she can buy me haha. It was pretty exciting as I didn't think I'd get anyone who'd want to throw me one this time around.


----------



## RBurnett

Arhh thats sweet. Im going to wait till im further along to have one, probably when im nearly full term..Ages away! lol


----------



## wavescrash

I mean, I'm not having it until March-ish (assuming everything goes according to plan this pregnancy) but it just came up in conversation today.


----------



## anti

My appointment next Thursday is only at 6:40pm!! After work! :( so I told my dad and step mum today and they are over the moon. I feel so much better now!!! :) hope you're all well!! Btw I still sleep on my belly to. Don't think there's anything wrong with it till you get uncomfortable.


----------



## freddie

Yay anti that's so good that they're happy :happydance: I have given in to the tiredness and decided to go to bed even though it's only just past 9pm... Just too sleepy to stay awake!! I have been studying my belly tonight - it looks super round, is that normal for this early lol?! Anyone else got "bumps" yet??


----------



## MrsHunipossum

My belly feels huuuge today lol I was studying mine earlier for signs of a bump instead of my bloat!

How is everyone symptom wise? The morning sickness got me today I've felt queasy all day but I'm kind of glad apart from cramps and sore bbs I've been feeling un pregnant but the MS has now sealed the deal :) first midwife apt a week today, any of you ladies know what I should expect to happen?

Mrs HP x


----------



## wavescrash

_*Less than 12 hours until my first appointment!!!!*_

So tired, napped all day and ready for bed. Having aversions to food in general and finding myself forcing myself to eat meals. Stretching pains galore. Hope you're all faring a little better haha.


----------



## zephyr

Ohh Good news anti! Glad your dad and step mum are happy for you!

Yeah I agree with the sleeping on your stomach thing, in all my pregnancies I slept right up until it got uncomfortable. I find myself sleeping on my stomach more while pregnant for some reason.

Today I experienced the really urgent need to vomit while shopping! and I tried so hard not to and succeeded but I have to ask.......Have any of you ever vomited in the supermarket? Its always been a fear of mine! Being out in public and not making it to the rest room. Kinda tempted to carry one of those medical spew bags just in case ahaha how embarrassing that would be! 
Another fear is waters breaking in public! I already peed myself in public while pregnant and that was bad enough! :( *edit* peed myself in a previous pregnancy, not this one lol

Also had to go buy new clothes today :( I'm not even 6 weeks yet and my bloat is rediculous! So I brought a few pairs of those exercise yoga pants and they are so comfortable and stretchy! Next week it will be bras cos well.......kinda not fitting mine anymore.


----------



## wavescrash

This week I'm buying myself a pair of yoga pants as well. I bought myself a new bra last month when I had my chemical because I went up an entire cup size. Still had it here so I've been wearing that lately. Need to get another one though. Also getting a hoodie to wear since the weather's getting cooler. Got a pair of faux-fur lined moccasins from Target as well which I've been wearing non-stop. So comfy.


----------



## zephyr

aww nice! those moccasins sound great! though its coming into spring here now.

And yay for yoga pants! I already feel so much more comfortable!


----------



## wavescrash

They are! I've been wearing them in place of my tennis shoes for work haha.

I have to wait until Friday/payday to get them but I can't wait! The downside is that won't do me any good for work as I have to wear khakis. So I'm going to have to invest in khaki mat pants which we sell at work. I just gotta try them on and see if they even fit or if I'm stuck in between my regular pants and the mat pants haha.


----------



## anti

I'm looking forward to buying mat clothes. My boobs are already struggling to stay in my bra! Haha. I feel so much better knowing that my dad is ok with this. You have no idea! They already looking at flights for next year when baby is here! :) 1 more week till I get to see the doc! Feeling a bit tender today... Ms seems to be kicking in! I like the idea of a barf bag. I've always struggled in trains but it's really bad now and I have to get the train for work.


----------



## anti

MS has started creeping in... urgh! feeling very tender today! My belly also feels huge today as well... I know its bloat but i just love rubbing my belly knowing there's a bubba in there. :) 5 weeks down... 7 weeks to go till we're out of the first trimester! :)


----------



## zephyr

Oh my! it actually doesn't seem that long if you look at it that way! So glad your dad is happy for you! Makes things a lot easier when you have one parent at least backing you up :D

I am exhausted cant stop yawning. Partner and I went on a chilli hot chocolate 'date' today, it was actually kinda fun. 

My morning sickness has gotten worse. I'm actually puking all day. Was starving by tea time then couldn't eat my tea cos my steak tasted like a sausage and it grossed me out. Weird huh.

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow! already! though with the time differences my ticker doesn't change to the next one till later on in the day for me :(


----------



## anti

I've been yawning non stop as well... so tired and i've been working 10 hour shifts at work this week! Been so thirsty as well as needing to wee every half hour! yay for 6 weeks tomorrow zephyr! :) Really looking forward to being out of the first 12 weeks so I can relax and enjoy my pregnancy and my growing bump. Looking forward to feeling it move and all that as well... come on time, hurry up a little! At least its Friday tomorrow! And next week im on early shifts and I see the doc. Slowly but surely moving forward. I cant describe how excited I am, especially now that my dad is also excited. He was going on about tiny baby rugby jerseys coz he thinks they so cute and he's always wanted to buy them, and now he has a reason to buy them!! awww!! :)


----------



## freddie

zephyr said:


> Oh my! it actually doesn't seem that long if you look at it that way! So glad your dad is happy for you! Makes things a lot easier when you have one parent at least backing you up :D
> 
> I am exhausted cant stop yawning. Partner and I went on a chilli hot chocolate 'date' today, it was actually kinda fun.
> 
> My morning sickness has gotten worse. I'm actually puking all day. Was starving by tea time then couldn't eat my tea cos my steak tasted like a sausage and it grossed me out. Weird huh.
> 
> I'm 6 weeks tomorrow! already! though with the time differences my ticker doesn't change to the next one till later on in the day for me :(

What is a chilli hot chocolate date??! Sounds intriguing!! Btw in the settings somewhere you can change what time you are on so that your ticker will change when it's supposed to :D


----------



## freddie

It's on the left hand side - settings and options - edit options


----------



## zephyr

Awh your dad and the rugby jersey thing is really sweet :D I seriously cannot believe you work 10 hour shifts and still standing! 
Oh yes, the yawning......and the sneezing! have you been sneezing more? I been sneezing heaps.


Theres a place here called Theobroma chocolate lounge and its like a coffee shop but they make everything with belgium chocolate. They do a hot chocolate with chilli in it and they put in in a mug that sits on a thingee with a candle under it to keep it warm. Its so yummy and very more ish! but only a treat unfortunately. We made it a date because my partner and I have been so busy kids and study and work etc that we thought it would be a good time to sit down together just us, not at home. It was nice :) 
And thankyou I shall try change my time thingee now.


----------



## zephyr

That's really strange, its already got my time zone set but I am so sure my ticker doesn't change till later in the arvo for me, I'll have to double check tomorrow.


----------



## freddie

Hmmm strange! That chocolate thing sounds amazing!


----------



## yazzy

Heya, sounds like you are all doing well :) I woke up and my bb's aren't as sore, it does seem to fluctuate though. Managed 1 piece of toast this morning....I just don't feel hungry and there is nothing I fancy eating.


----------



## anti

I had 1 week where I couldnt eat anything... now Im like a horse, could eat anything! not so sure on the sneezing - that hasnt happened to me. :)


----------



## wavescrash

I've edited my time zone and my ticker still doesn't change until the middle of the night for me. oh well, 6 weeks today and up early for my first dr appointment!!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Ooh congrats on the six week mark! Half way through your first tri! Hope Dr apt goes well xoxo


----------



## freddie

wavescrashove said:


> I've edited my time zone and my ticker still doesn't change until the middle of the night for me. oh well, 6 weeks today and up early for my first dr appointment!!!!

Oooooh let us know what they say!!


----------



## anti

oooh, let us know! So exciting! Really looking forward to my first appointment and I'll be 6 weeks and 2 days (I think) when I go to the doc, so hopefully it wont be too much longer after that then I'll be able to see a midwife. yay! really wish it would go a bit quicker though! 

Anyway! tomorrow is Friday, which means its the weekend. Gonna start clearing out junk in the house to make space for baby. I wont be able to clear stuff out when Ive got a big baby belly! :)


----------



## fad31620

Hi, i'm due 23May with number 2. Would be great to have a bump buddy.


----------



## RBurnett

Hey so this morning i went to the early bump session, they gave us the bounty packs, blood forms info packs the baby book and also the forms for when i go for my book in appointment on the 3rd! Starting to feel all real now...IM HAVING A BABY!!!


----------



## anti

RBurnett said:


> Hey so this morning i went to the early bump session, they gave us the bounty packs, blood forms info packs the baby book and also the forms for when i go for my book in appointment on the 3rd! Starting to feel all real now...IM HAVING A BABY!!!


So exciting!! How did you manage to get all that sorted out so quick?!


----------



## anti

fad31620 said:


> Hi, i'm due 23May with number 2. Would be great to have a bump buddy.

You've been added!! We're all in this together so we're all bump buddies!! :) Welcome and congrats!


----------



## RBurnett

Its what they do where i live. They do a lil group meeting before your booking in appointment to go through what to expect and to ask questions, its really good. My DH was the only bloke there bless him! lol


----------



## fad31620

Thanks for the welcome anti. Any advice on telling a friend who's ttc and may be upset by my news? Also anyone else get migraines triggered by the hormones?


----------



## anti

No migraines from me - but it is common! Don't really have advice to be honest. We were ttc and my SIL didn't know and she told us they were pregnant and I was over the moon for them - didn't feel down or anything - then 2 weeks later we got our bfp - so not really sure - maybe wait a bit till after the first doc appointment or something.

RBurnett - thats great. Glad DH went with you. good on him! Hope they do stuff like that were I am to, but I highly doubt it!


----------



## RBurnett

Hey when I was TTC my friend that wasnt really trying but wasnt preventing got pregnant and i found out on my honeymoon. I was soo happy for her cos she a good friend and deserves it. DH thought i be funny about it but I was fine..thats what friends are for. I got my BFP about a month of so after her anyway x

Yeah they a good, cos i dont like the thought od waiting to see midwife or anyone like that till 8 weeks but they like to see woman from the start no matter how many weeks u are x


----------



## anti

well I got my first appointment next week - and my regular gp is on holiday so I have to see someone else no not sure what they will say. Hope I dont have to wait too long to see a midwife.

Anyone got ideas on what questions we should be asking at our first midwife and/or doctor appointment?


----------



## RBurnett

With my drs they just did blood pressure and weight and they told me to start folic acid but i had been on that months before anyway. Ask them when u will hear from midwife etc


----------



## fad31620

That's good they see you so soon. With my first i really felt like the doc and midwife didn't want to know until later, like they didn't want to waste their time in case i m/c. Hope its better this time.


----------



## Lollipopbop

You'll most likely see the MW at 8 weeks xoxo


----------



## Mayalake

Hi, I'm due May 8th. I'd love to join you ladies. Congrats to everyone and a H&H9m!


----------



## ByHisGrace

Hi all! I'm due somewhere around May 15th! Such an exciting time, when I'm not freaking out, lol. :blush: 
Question for those of you who have done this before or are a bit farther along... When did morning sickness hit for you? I haven't had any nausea yet, hooray, and I'm hoping to avoid it as I've always had a strong stomach, but I'm guessing it's too soon to hope for real. :haha:

Congrats to all! Be healthy! :wohoo:


----------



## RBurnett

i hate it that cos we under 8-12 weeks mums get ignored!! its still our lil babies and we are still mums to be! x


----------



## zephyr

Welcome to the new ones! and congrats!

I had strange dreams last night! dreamt I had twin girls lol and cos dreams are more vivid when you are pregnant it was actually pretty scary :p

I had an appointment with my doctor last week to get some more folic acid and told him I don't want a midwife! He was okay with it and is finding out if I can go through the hospital for care or if he can share the care with the hospital. Fingers crossed I can! 

Yay! 6 weeks today too!


----------



## anti

Let us know how it goes zephyr. :)


----------



## minidancer

Congrats to all the new :bfp: :happydance:

How are you all feeling ladies? I have had a bit of a rubbish day, been feeling really crampy and sick, hope this isn't a sign that i'm in for bad ms :nope:

So exciting to see people getting their first appointments through :happydance:


----------



## bellahoney

Aww I love this forum already:) I'm due May 16th-which is my sister's bday


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies, been posting on the other May thread, and would like to join you ladies as well.

Im 27, OH is 30. We've been together for 11 years this november, and this is our first baby. We live in Nova Scotia, Canada

EDD is May 1, and im soooo excited for the 1st tri to be over, just so that I can start feeling human again!
Looking forward to chatting with everyone from now through May!


----------



## hoping29

Hi Everyone,

Its 1.30am here and can't sleep, but maybe that was something to do with the 2 hr nap I had this afternoon!

I am having hardly any symptoms at all, occasional low crampy pains in uterus, ever so slight increase in need to pee and a one off episode of dizziness after I had a mug of coffee but apart from that, nothing!

Worried because I have already had 2 miscarriages (1 spontaneous at 5.5 weeks last December and 1 missed just a few months ago). Don't have a Drs appt until 8 weeks (despite me asking for something a bit sooner because of the m/c). Would really like an early scan but even if theyb agree, that won't happen until at least 8.5 to 9 weeks as they are slow on referrals!

Is anyone else having few symptoms? x


----------



## ByHisGrace

Hoping29 - Sorry about your previous losses. :( I'm a touch over 5 weeks and haven't had many symptoms either. Sleepy, sore bbs, crampish for about two weeks after ov, peeing and a fair bit of dizziness from getting up from floor, chairs, bed, etc(mostly gone now). Nothing big deal or debilitating. I've heard the big mean symptoms don't come around till closer to week 7, so we're probably both just in a quiet phase before spending three weeks puking our heads off. :haha: Seriously, I hope not.  I'd be totally happy to avoid the ms, lol.

Sticky beans to all! Be healthy!


----------



## zephyr

Today my morning sickness hasn't shown at all (cept for a slight queasiness just before getting up) but I had a two hour nap too! I really couldn't help it.


----------



## NewMama2012

I am due on May 10th! =)


----------



## anti

Front page updated. Welcome to all the new ladies, congrats and H&H 9 months!

How is everyone today? Yesterday I had a bit of morning sickness and today Im feeling a bit tender and have dia-blah-blah! :( 

Finally got my mom talking to me again. She's off on holiday today so I rang her from my work phone coz she doesn't have the number and she answered! haha! And she was acting all fine like there was nothing wrong... ho-hum! will see how it goes when she's back after her holiday!

What's up with the tickers being strange?!?


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Hi all, have an early pregnancy unit appoinment in an hour due to cramping, oh is at work so have to go with oh's mum. Will update soon, fingers crossed for me.

MrsHP x


----------



## RBurnett

Good luck I had to go to one too due to pain. Everything was ok and i go back on 28th to see heart beat x


----------



## freddie

Good luck Mrs HP!! 

Hoping 29 - if you really don't want to wait to be referred you could always book a private scan?? You can have them from 6 weeks usually xxx


----------



## sharon0302

Hi everyone!
I am due on 25th May.

Currently feel so bloated I am like a beached whale:saywhat:


----------



## anti

sharon0302 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am due on 25th May.
> 
> Currently feel so bloated I am like a beached whale:saywhat:

Added to the list! :) Congrats! Im having major bloat as well - you're not alone!!


----------



## anti

So I text my mum to let her know that I've told my dad about the pregnancy and they he's ok with it. And I got quite a snotty response from her saying stuff like you need to finish studying and sort your life out and get out of your flat and all that rubbish before having kids. :saywhat: hang on sweetheart you were 23 when you starting trying for a baby. not my fault it took you 5 years! and she still studied after I was born and at least I have a solid relationship, not like her and my dad!! And I might live in a flat/masonette but it's three bedrooms and its big. I might not have a garden but we have a large park right outside the door, I might have 2 dogs, but I was brought up with dogs. She's being so annoying and negative. I know im her daughter and she wants the best for me, but seriously!!!

Sorry about that rant girls, just needed to get it out!!! :)


----------



## sharon0302

Your mum probably thinks she is acting in your best interests, but main thing for you at this moment in time is not to stress, she'll come round and wait to you see her face holding her grandchild!


----------



## freddie

anti said:


> So I text my mum to let her know that I've told my dad about the pregnancy and they he's ok with it. And I got quite a snotty response from her saying stuff like you need to finish studying and sort your life out and get out of your flat and all that rubbish before having kids. :saywhat: hang on sweetheart you were 23 when you starting trying for a baby. not my fault it took you 5 years! and she still studied after I was born and at least I have a solid relationship, not like her and my dad!! And I might live in a flat/masonette but it's three bedrooms and its big. I might not have a garden but we have a large park right outside the door, I might have 2 dogs, but I was brought up with dogs. She's being so annoying and negative. I know im her daughter and she wants the best for me, but seriously!!!
> 
> Sorry about that rant girls, just needed to get it out!!! :)

I think sometimes people expect waaay too much to happen before you have kids... I say, you can't wait for everything to be in place and perfect before hand or it could be too late, or even never happen!!! Also, some people seem to believe that your life will end after the baby - hello, you can still achieve things afterwards!!!

Lol just my penny's worth :D


----------



## anti

thanks guys. Thats my take exactly. Like I said to her, its always hard to raise a child and its never the right time to have a baby, so we're going to do our best and thats all we can do.


----------



## hoping29

Would love an early private scan but not sure the pennies will stretch that far, but if I get desperate, will just have to try and find them from somewhere. Just keep trying to tell myself that it should be 3rd time lucky plus I don't really think I deserve anymore bad luck this year. My mum died just under 6 months ago from cancer and then my nan died a few months ago.

On the symptom front, feeling 100% normal today. Nothing whatsover! Maybe my body is used to going through the first 6 weeks now so doesn't pay any attention to it?

Would love a few symptoms tho, plus a bit of m/s to lose a few pounds as an added bonus :winkwink:


----------



## anti

hoping29 - so sorry about your rough year. I hope it gets better for you! I know what you mean about the early scan - I cant afford one either, so just going to go with the flow - what will happen will happen. :) thinking positively and getting through the next 7 weeks healthily is the best thing I can focus on right now.


----------



## freddie

So sorry to hear that hoping29, well yes you definitely deserve this!! Think positively and keep healthy :D


----------



## wavescrash

So I had my first appointment yesterday morning and I must say, I already love my doctor. She's very nice and explained everything as best she could. She said she wants to treat my chemical last month as a possible bleed in my pregnancy and that maybe I'm further along than I actually am. I don't think that's the case but it'd be nice haha. She said that she also wants to think that maybe I am only just 6 weeks and has me scheduled for an ultrasound next Thursday when I'll be 7 weeks.

She said she'd do it now but since it's so early, we may not see anything and if we don't see anything, we'll all start freaking out... possibly over nothing. So to those of you with 4-5-6 week scans seeing nothing, it may be too early! As much as I was looking forward to a scan, I'm glad she decided to wait because she's right... if I see nothing, I'd freak. Plus it's something to look forward to this next week.

We also talked about my losses and the fact that I'm A- (blood type) and that I didn't have D&C's for my losses, there may have been some leftover tissue or the fact that I was A- caused me to loose them so she sent me for blood work (the typical early preg stuff) and the RhoGam shot (that you normally get at 28weeks if you have a negative blood type.)

I go back in 4 weeks on Oct 13 for a 10wk appointment. We'll do the heartbeat listening then and I have my u/s this coming Thursday at 7wks exact. I'll go every 4 weeks in the beginning like usual unless something comes up. She said not to hesitate to call if I need anything. When I went for the RhoGam shot, I had to wait an hour while they prepped it and then head up to Labor & Delivery to get it. It was so exciting being in L&D already. I saw the room I delivered DD in! Heard one little baby crying behind a closed door :)

Most of my family knows now. Everyone's ok with it since I'm older than I was when I had DD (19) but is worried how it's going to affect her. She's been begging for a sibling so my Mom & I think she'll handle it all okay. Still not telling her until 12 weeks along though.

My sister has already offered to throw my baby shower (in March hahaha) and when I told my Mom (she asked how she took the news) she got excited going on and on about how for $100 we can rent a conference room at a hotel chain she works for (Mariott) and have coffee for the guests included. It's a nice/big room - we threw my stepdad's parent's 50th anniv party there. So that's good to know.

I just wrote a novel hahah but that's my update! Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## anti

thats for the update wavescrashove... so glad to hear that your doc is so nice and that you are getting things dealt with properly. its very encouraging! Im really looking forward to my first appointment and to get out of the 1st trimester! nearly half way through. :)


----------



## JessicaMarie

I am due May 20th! I am having an u/s done on Tuesday, so hopefully they can determine if that is correct. My birthday is the 15th, and my husband's is the 18th, it'll be such an exciting time!

On the east coast of the states we had a huge hurricane/flooding the weekend we concieved, I wonder how many hurricane babies over here will be due the same time! ha!


----------



## anti

Congrats and H&H 9 months Jessica. Welcome to our May 2012 thread! Good luck with the u/s let us know how it goes! :)


----------



## wavescrash

JessicaMarie said:


> I am due May 20th! I am having an u/s done on Tuesday, so hopefully they can determine if that is correct. My birthday is the 15th, and my husband's is the 18th, it'll be such an exciting time!
> 
> On the east coast of the states we had a huge hurricane/flooding the weekend we concieved, I wonder how many hurricane babies over here will be due the same time! ha!

My birthday's the 15th too! H&H 9 to you!


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> thats for the update wavescrashove... so glad to hear that your doc is so nice and that you are getting things dealt with properly. its very encouraging! Im really looking forward to my first appointment and to get out of the 1st trimester! nearly half way through. :)

You're welcome :) Thanks!!! I'm looking forward to the 2nd trimester as well! CANNOT WAIT to get outta this first trimester place haha. FX for your first appointment!


----------



## and1makes3

Hello there!! I am due May 18th!!!


----------



## JessicaMarie

thanks for the warm welcome! we are so excited for the ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## dumbo1976

HI 

I'm due 14th May with our 3rd!!

Decided to start trying when our youngest turned 1 as it took 5 years to fall for him!!!!

BFP first month of ttc!!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

hello lovely ladies.. room for another!? edd is currently 23rd may :cloud9:

very achey with lots of cramps & backache... now lovely diahrrea too... nice huh! mega bloat too......

H&H to you all......

x


----------



## aimee-lou

Think I'm joining you ladies. Just got my BFP an hour ago :happydance: 

Due (according to the dates) on 23rd May 2012. Makes me somewhere around 4.5 weeks lol. :shrug: 

Congratulations and hoping for sticky beans and a healthy and happy 9 months for everyone. :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Congrats and welcome everyone!

Hows everyone feeling? Last night I had crazy vivid dreams again. Today I had a nap and woke up feeling shaky and weird but it passed.
Then I had a craving for beetroot and ate a whole can, some on crackers lol ugh usually I can't stand beetroot but its tasty! Anyways I just had dinner and now I feel like puking bad :( and I have a headache and even though I have eaten lots and feel sick I still feel hollow and hungry wth?! damn this pregnancy is doing funny things to me.


----------



## zephyr

I am totally in agreement with the whole can't wait till the 2nd trimester thing too, I am glad I 'feel' pregnant but I can't wait for all the unfavourable symptoms to pass. its hard to be all "yay morning sickness" when my heads in the bowl. 
I'm off for the night shortly, hope everyone else has been good!


----------



## RBurnett

I dont understand why ppl like having morning sicknes! Having it doesnt make anyone more pregnant then someone who doesnt have it! Beetroot~? lol glas it tastes nice, i want a craving for fruit and veg lol


----------



## wavescrash

Well they say having MS is a good sign that all is progressing well with the pregnancy. When I got my RhoGam shot the other day, the nurse asked how I'd been feeling and when I said very nauseous, she said "Well that's a good sign then!"


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Just to update, had scan was dated at 6weeks and baby heart beating I cried it was lovely :) oh was at work, his mother came its her 3rd grand child you could tell she was 'yeah I've seen it before' but just seeing the fluttering made all this morning sickness etc worth it :) so so happy :) baby had a yolk sac and was in correct place and pains were unexplained.

Hope all you ladies are well

MrsHP x


----------



## wavescrash

Good to hear!!!! Glad all is going well :)


I went shopping today to get my DD some birthday presents (she'll be 6 on the 26th) and I wound up getting myself one of those belly bands so I can keep my pants unbuttoned. Mat pants are still too big for me and I don't want to buy pants a size up only to have to replace them soon and not be able to wear them afterward.

Then I hit the grocery store and you could totally tell it was a pregnant woman shopping if you looked in my cart. Applesauce, saltines, ginger ale, pickles, chips, italian ice... I nearly had to borrow the trash can from the ladies passing out free samples to throw up in. Luckily I managed to hold it down. VERY close call though. Now I'm back home and in bed gearing up for a nap after having kicked my OH out of the house so I could get some PEACE and quiet on my day off. I emphasize the "peace" part because he insisted he _is_ quiet when he's home so I said I really just wanted to be by myself haha.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hope everyone is well! Still no MS haha!

6 weeks today! Half way through the first tri woohoo!! xoxo


----------



## zephyr

Congrats on the ultrasound! Great news! Can't wait to get one myself, though dunno when that will be.

ehehe so glad you didn't have to puke in the trashcan, that would be so embarrassing! 
and good on you for kicking oh out for some sleep. I should do that to mine, hes been very annoying lately and keeps me awake.

I been having crazy vivid dreams still! so far this morning I feel pretty good. A teeny bit queasy but not too bad. Did wake up starving though!


----------



## zephyr

congrats on the 6 week mark!


----------



## rjsmam

Lollipopbop said:


> Hope everyone is well! Still no MS haha!
> 
> 6 weeks today! Half way through the first tri woohoo!! xoxo

yay! :wohoo:

this waiting malarkey is too hard eh :haha: 

x


----------



## wavescrash

Ughhhhhhhhhh. I just feel so miserable. Recently woke up from a nap and feel like I could still sleep. SO nauseous it's unreal. And I have a nice little headache. My weekend off is being spent curled up in bed basically. Ugh ugh ugh. I hope everyone's feeling better than I am haha.


----------



## bumpin2012

Waves, I started taking vitamin B6, cause I just wasn't functioning (and TBH I was getting tired of hearing the OH complain about how little I was eating)
and today I feel almost normal...still having some waves of nausea, and needed naps on my breaks at work, but I was able to eat and survive the day.

I know just how you feel, and I hope you feel better soon hun! :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

You know... my doc put me on B6 last pregnancy but this doc didn't mention it. I currently take a prenatal and folic acid. I was thinking of adding B6. Do you just take 1 a day?

Thanks so much :)


----------



## zephyr

Sorry you are feeling so sick waves!

I just woke up from a nap too and I too feel gross. Headache, queasy but starving!
OH said he would watch the kids while I napped. Then they all decided to pick me some flowers and put them next to my face and the youngest picked some onion weed and that's what woke me. The smell of onions really makes me wanna spew so it was a very unpleasant way to wake up.

My hunger is worse than my nausea though so I am munching on beetroot, avocado and cheese crackers yummy!


----------



## wavescrash

I've had an aversion to allllllll food. I had some McDonald's earlier and tonight indulged in some pickles but that's about it. I can't stand the thought of eating much of anything to be honest.

Sorry you're feeling ill too. I know the feeling!


----------



## zephyr

Lol I saw that pickles post......made me want pickles! 

Awh that sucks food making you so ill! Hope that eases up soon.


----------



## RBurnett

Im also not feeling that hungry and def not eating for two although im still puttingon weight :/ lol


----------



## hoping29

Unfortunately I was woken up at 5.30am with the most severe low back pain which radiated up into my vagina. It was so bad it was making me feel dizzy. I still have back pain 4 hours later and so am sat with a hot water bottle on my back. No bleeding or spotting as yet but this is how my first miscarriage started so have a feeling this is where I am headed! I feel so very sad.


----------



## zephyr

Awh I'm so sorry hoping. I hope that this isn't the case! If it make you feels any better last week sometime I had really bad lower back pain too which is how my last miscarriage started so although I tried not to worry about it, it was at the back of my mind and for two days I convinced myself that I was going to start bleeding any second, cos I had stomach cramps along with the backache. But I didn't.
I really really hope that its not a mc and that its just normal preg backache! rest and take it easy and drink lots of water :) That helped my pains a little bit. 
Maybe see a doctor if the pains get bad.


----------



## hoping29

Thanks Zephyr. I am trying to focus on something other than 'being pregnant' as if it happens, there is nothing I can do about it I know. Going to take it easy today and pray its just nothing!


----------



## wavescrash

hoping29 said:


> Unfortunately I was woken up at 5.30am with the most severe low back pain which radiated up into my vagina. It was so bad it was making me feel dizzy. I still have back pain 4 hours later and so am sat with a hot water bottle on my back. No bleeding or spotting as yet but this is how my first miscarriage started so have a feeling this is where I am headed! I feel so very sad.

Aw I hope it's nothing at all and just a coincidence. My miscarriage started with spotting followed by severe cramps. No back pain really. So I hope this is just pregnancy symptoms for you. Take it easy and keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Lol I saw that pickles post......made me want pickles!
> 
> Awh that sucks food making you so ill! Hope that eases up soon.

Thanks dear, I hope so too!


----------



## freddie

Keeping everything crossed for you waves xxx


----------



## zephyr

Hoping - aw I hope your back on later with good news! and had a good rest.

I brushed my teeth this morning and it made me very ill. Brushing my teeth is going to be a mission I think, breathing in is torture because my nose is blocked all the time so have to breathe through my mouth and uggh

Ive taken a very long break off my crosstrainer so I am going to have a go at that today, very slowly.


----------



## Ems77

Update:
Sorry I haven't been around in a hot minute. I have been so freaking sick and so tired I am just not in the mood for anything right now. I have even cut my part time hours at work by even more, I will be working only about 12-16 hours a week for the next 6 weeks. Glad to know my May ladies are doing well and I promise to be more active after this passes around Halloween.


----------



## bumpin2012

wavescrashove said:


> You know... my doc put me on B6 last pregnancy but this doc didn't mention it. I currently take a prenatal and folic acid. I was thinking of adding B6. Do you just take 1 a day?
> 
> Thanks so much :)

I take 100 mg tab in the morning, but it is safe up to 200 mg a day. Im really anti pills, but I seriously wasn't able to get off the couch, so I caved after a bit of research. 
Give it a try, it might just make your days a little more tolerable.

I do find that my nausea is worse in the evening, so taking it in the morning works better, if your nausea is worse in the am, try taking it at bedtime. are you taking your prenatal at bedtime? sometimes that can also help.
Good luck hun!


----------



## bumpin2012

hoping29 said:


> Thanks Zephyr. I am trying to focus on something other than 'being pregnant' as if it happens, there is nothing I can do about it I know. Going to take it easy today and pray its just nothing!

Keeping my fingers crossed for ya hun! I hope all works out, and please keep us updated.:hugs:


----------



## zephyr

Aw sorry to hear you been so unwell vaurissa! hope it passes soon!

Waves, I ended up buying pickles today hehe and pickled onions! 

I was very very close to vomiting in my car so I got the pickled goodness and got OH to open them cos for some reason I struggled to open them too! and instantly my nausea left me, probably from the shock of intense sourness! It was great! but now that I have feasted on pickles, pickled onions and crackers I am starting to feel tired and queasy again :( boo hoo


----------



## bsb327

Hi!
I'm due May 5th! Can't wait!!!


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> You know... my doc put me on B6 last pregnancy but this doc didn't mention it. I currently take a prenatal and folic acid. I was thinking of adding B6. Do you just take 1 a day?
> 
> Thanks so much :)
> 
> I take 100 mg tab in the morning, but it is safe up to 200 mg a day. Im really anti pills, but I seriously wasn't able to get off the couch, so I caved after a bit of research.
> Give it a try, it might just make your days a little more tolerable.
> 
> I do find that my nausea is worse in the evening, so taking it in the morning works better, if your nausea is worse in the am, try taking it at bedtime. are you taking your prenatal at bedtime? sometimes that can also help.
> Good luck hun!Click to expand...

I take my prenatal in the morning actually. We're out of B6 so I took a B complex today and it had little effect. I was nauseous all day long. Managed to eat some chips and french onion dip and then just had a couple pickles now. Mom's making dinner - meatloaf - so we'll see how I do with that. Napped, showered, felt like crap all day. I'm going to get B6 tomorrow while at work and we'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Aw sorry to hear you been so unwell vaurissa! hope it passes soon!
> 
> Waves, I ended up buying pickles today hehe and pickled onions!
> 
> I was very very close to vomiting in my car so I got the pickled goodness and got OH to open them cos for some reason I struggled to open them too! and instantly my nausea left me, probably from the shock of intense sourness! It was great! but now that I have feasted on pickles, pickled onions and crackers I am starting to feel tired and queasy again :( boo hoo

Hahhaha nice! I had a couple more just now myself! Definitely helps with the nausea and tastes so good. What is it with pregnant women and pickles?!


----------



## zephyr

It really does my nausea went away right away and I was fishing round in my car hoping to find a bag under the seat I was that close to losing it! 
I am not going to eat anymore pickled onions, just pickles. onions make me wanna spew so bad and right now it smells/tastes like someone shoved onions up my nose and its making me feel yuck. shame cos they were very tasty hehe

So my doctors nurse rings me today and says unfortunately I can't go through the hospital so I do have to go with a midwife now which is okay no big loss I am just terrified of getting a really bad one like my last. I am trying to get hold of the one I used for my first two kids as she was nice :) Fingers crossed she can take me on!

On a confusing note though, my due date may be changing! I just dont know! I am pretty sure mine is right because I was temping and fertilityfriend gave me my date but my nurse said going by my notes and when I rang etc they think my date is more likely the 4th of may! and thats quite a difference between the two so I will probably be having a scan when I see the midwife, which I'm not complaining about at all but I thought I had the right dates. so confusing.....but they are pretty certain that I couldn't possibly have gotten a positive that soon and that its more likely the 4th of may. Hopefully I get sent for a scan this week.


----------



## zephyr

I got my midwife appointment! she has free spaces for May and isn't on leave!! yaaaaaaaay! what a relief! seeing her tomorrow at 9:30am and going to ask if she can send me for a scan :) yaaaay!


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats on the midwife! Good luck getting the scan :)

It's strange to me that you guys don't automatically go through the hospital. I go to my ob/gyn and can't choose to have a midwife or not. My doctor suggested that I may not have had a chemical last month and was actually pregnant that whole time so my due date would change too. I don't think that's the case at all and that I'm right on track with 6w3d but that'd be nice. It's always exciting going forward in pregnancy haha.


----------



## zephyr

oh wow that would be strange too! going through all that only to be told "Wait a minute!" 

Yeah we have midwives who you usually see, you pick one out and they have their own rooms where you have visits but when it comes to the birth you go to the hospital and the midwife takes care of you there.
Hospital care imo is much better but they only use that for complicated or high risk pregnancies. My doctor said that he would try and get me referred because of my miscarriage but they wrote back saying nope sorry.

Very strange aye but nevermind, our healthcare here is very cheap or in a lot of cases sometimes free so I shouldn't really complain too much :/


----------



## anti

Hi ladies, sorry i havent been on for a few days... had my OH's son with us at the weekend and he was poorly so didn't get much time to be on here. I've updated the front page to include all the new ladies. Welcome and H&H 9 months. 

Sorry to hear about all the morning sickness with some of you ladies - I still have nothing!

Hoping - thinking of you lots - let us know how you're getting on.

I have my first appointment on Thursday. Looking forward to it now. I'll be 6 weeks by the time I see the doc, so half way through the first tri! Really looking forward to getting out of the first tri! Then I can relax and enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## freddie

It sounds like a few of you are really suffering with the sickness, I'm like you anti, I still have nothing. Although I can join in with the pickles obsession lol!! But that is not just when I am pregnant, I am just always eating pickles!!! Strange I know...


----------



## anti

The only thing I can say is different with me is that I am so thirsty these last few days and needing to wee so much more! Things are starting to taste different as well... :shrug: In a way Id like something to reassure me that Im pregnant, but on the other hand, I dont want to be throwing up when I need to get the train to work everyday. 

How do you ladies feel about finding out the sex of your baby? My oh said he doesn't want us to find out - and while I think that is quite a cool idea, I'd really love to know before its born


----------



## zephyr

I usually have the odd craving for pickles too but what I did find now that I am preggers was that my taste buds were more urrm tasty? it was like an explosion went off in my mouth :D 

Lucky you guys have no sickness yet! hopefully when you's get it, its not too bad!


----------



## zephyr

I found out with my first and it was great cos she was a girl which is what I wanted! my second I kept it a surprise and was so sure she was a boy so when my daughter was born it was like another whole surprise getting used to a sex that I really didn't expect!
Found out with my 3rd because at that point I couldn't wait to the end to see if he was a boy!
Now I really want a boy so my son has a brother but I'll be happy with a girl too!
I do want to keep it a surprise again though! The excitement of not knowing was really awesome. really hard to resist asking though! 
OH wants to find out so I don't know, trying to tell him the benefits of not knowing, at this point it may go either way :p


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies!
I realy didn't start feeling ill until just before the 7 week mark. Hopefully, you ladies who aren't feeling ill continue to feel well!

As for finding out the sex, im team :yellow: all the way. OH says he doesn't care if we find out or not (followed up with "it better be a boy" lol) so Im waiting. I love the surprise, and im hoping it will help me through the hard part of Labour and Delivery...


----------



## sharon0302

Well, I am totally exhausted, dozed off on the sofa at 8.30pm last night! And yet this morning feel like I could sleep another 12 hours, can remember feeling the same way with my first so shouldn't be too surprised. Going to ring my doc on Wednesday to get things moving just felt like I should wait a week after BFP to make sure it was really happening!


----------



## rjsmam

Hiya ladies!
Sorry to hear for those who are suffering from the dreaded ms! No ms here either but Im still v early. Had loads of cramps though which are easing  I worry about the cramping  then worry about the lack of cramping ! :wacko: Also had a v sore neck although suspect this is a head cold  boo..:wacko: 

I dont get any apmnts til 8wks  argh the waiting! Am doing ic tests everyday to try put my mind at ease although these arent getting much darker or if they are its v gradual. I have another digi stashed which am trying to save for the wk end in hope that Ill see a 3+ as Ill be over 5wks by then.

x


----------



## RBurnett

Oh im feeling soo sick but not been sick. Got a private scan tonight to hear baby heart beat..hopefully! x


----------



## Lollipopbop

rjsmam - I'm the same! I worry about cramps and when they went, I was like.. where are they!?! I get them every so often now. No ms yet. My first MW apt is at 8 weeks too xoxo

Bumpin - I definitely see the advantaged of not finding out as it is a lovely surprise but I don't have the strength to wait haha and I'm a organisation freak so I can't wait to find out so I can sort out all the clothes and room etc Doesn't help that I'm not a fan of yellow! :haha: 

Rburnett - Good luck today, hope it goes well. Keep us updated! xoxo


----------



## anti

someone at work just opened up a box of stinky cheese!!! that nearly got me! I can still smell it and its really not good. Might have to get out of here coz that smell will make me sick! :sick: after having dia-blah-blah last friday, and not being able to go since then - im now suffering from constipation. From one extreme to the next! haha. Loving this pregnancy thing... just want a scan now so I can se my bubs.


----------



## sharon0302

anti said:


> someone at work just opened up a box of stinky cheese!!! that nearly got me! I can still smell it and its really not good. Might have to get out of here coz that smell will make me sick! :sick: after having dia-blah-blah last friday, and not being able to go since then - im now suffering from constipation. From one extreme to the next! haha. Loving this pregnancy thing... just want a scan now so I can se my bubs.

Right there with ylou on constipation front I haven't been properly for a week! the bloat is so bad i am sitting in work with button and zip undone on my jeans!:haha:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg


----------



## JessicaMarie

wow, let me tell you...being tired all the time and have m/s doesnt mix well with also having a 14 month old. I was so tired last night that I let her sleep in be with us, and she still got up at 630 this morning. I know I cant be letting her sleep in bed with us because I dont want to have to break that habit, but she wakes up so much at night, I'm beside myself with exhaustion! I could probably fall asleep on pavement right now I am so tired.


----------



## bumpin2012

Jessicamarie: Ouch! I dont know how you manage to care for a LO feeling like this! 

Lollipop: Im not really a fan of yellow either, so Im focusing on lots of greens and whites for now. I really dont need to get coloured clothing yet, baby can wear white diaper shirts at the beginning, I'll buy as I need. I painted the room a pale olive green, as it is currently a guest room and will be using white/cream bedding for the crib. there is a part of me that would like to know, but its been convinced by the part that wants the surprise!

Rburnett: So exciting! Let us know how it goes at your scan!


----------



## anti

something is seriously happening at work. I have a horrible feeling something is happening and its not going to be good. Ever get those feelings at work?! To be honest, I want to stop working next year to be a stay at home mum, but right now I need this extra money to pay stuff off asap. As it is all my money goes straight onto bills and debts. I know we will cope if this job goes down the drain, but its starting to wind me up a bit and not sure how to let it all go, coz I know I shouldnt be stressing!


----------



## hoping29

Well no severe pain today which is a plus but did develop awful heartburn after eating lots of fresh red onion last night, which has stayed with me all day. Plus have been having the most awful headaches but that could be stress related. 

Popped in to see the nurses on our EPAU today. They don't scan until 7 weeks but are happy to scan me then if the GP refers me so have an appointment on Thursday (even though I will only be 5+5) with the GP and will ask him to refer so I get a scan bang on the 7 week mark. Hopefully he should be accomodating as he is the same GP who thought I was worrying over nothing when I had actually had a missed miscarriage.

No real pregnancy symptoms though but trying to stay positive. Will keep you all updated post-scan or if I suddenly develop an overwhelming urge to vomit!


----------



## anti

Hoping - so glad you're feeling a bit better. I have my first appointment on Thursday as well! Seems ages away! Keep us updated and try to relax as much as you can. X


----------



## zephyr

Hoping, so glad you are better! Take it easy and good luck with the scan. The wait sucks but itll be scan time before you know it.

I have my midwife appointment in 2 hours. Eek. Nervous and i dont even know why!


----------



## RBurnett

Here is my scan. Grown since last weeks scan and we could see heart beat. Measurments are 4mm. Cant wait till next weeks scan :)
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-19 18.39.28.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rjsmam

RBurnett said:


> Here is my scan. Grown since last weeks scan and we could see heart beat. Measurments are 4mm. Cant wait till next weeks scan :)

fantastic - how lovely to see the heartbeat - you must be on :cloud9:
x x x


----------



## zephyr

Oh wow! that's great news! Good you got to see the heartbeat!

I had my appointment and my midwife thinks I'm due the 20th of may LOL I told her theres no way thats not even possible that puts me back to 4 and a half weeks preggers no way! 
So uhh 4th of may from my doc, 11th of may from fertilityfriend and 20th of may from the midwife.
I think fertilityfriend is right, I think I trust my temping etc more than guessing but they both don't think so. weird huh.

So this all will be cleared up with a scan on Monday morning 9am.
I can't believe I have to wait sooooooooooooo long just to find out! :(


----------



## wavescrash

Hey all. Still miserable today, surprise surprise. I picked up B6 that I'll start taking in the morning with my prenatal and folic acid. Barely ate today, worked all day and laying in bed. How fun. Thursday can't come any sooner... I want my ultrasound already!


----------



## JessicaMarie

I get my ultrasound in 12 hours, I am ready to start counting the minutes! so excited!


----------



## Mayalake

JessicaMarie said:


> I get my ultrasound in 12 hours, I am ready to start counting the minutes! so excited!

I get mine tomorrow, about 16 hours away, soooooooo excited and praying all is well. Sending healthy happy vibes your way!


----------



## anti

Congrats to all the ladies with u/s!! Let us know how the rest of you get on!! I want an u/s as well!!! I hope I get sent for an early one. First doc appointment on Thursday. Two more sleeps! :)


----------



## RBurnett

Im on :cloud9:.. So happy. Good luck ladies with all your U/S xx


----------



## anti

anyone else feel like they're showing already? Mine is probably just bloat but I feel big already. I try pulling my tummy in but it hurts and starts cramping. Also keep swaying between constipation and diarrhea (sorry! TMI) cant decide which one is worse!!


----------



## kwood

Wow, so many ladies with early u/s lucky lucky...I have to wait another 4 weeks and 1 day until mine. It feels like ages away.


----------



## zephyr

awh yeah waiting for an ultrasound is hard! I only have to wait till monday but I bet this will be the longest week ever!

Good luck to those of you having your ultrasounds! 

Anti - yeah I been feeling like that for a couple of weeks! but I think its bloat......I already brought bigger pairs of yoga pants just for comfort and havn't worn my previous pants since I brought them. The bigger stretchier clothing.....as silly as it sounds this early on.....actually is really great, don't feel so constricted now haha and I was having to use a hair tie on my pants before I got new ones! Felt like I swelled overnight.

Today has been a good day, not really much nausea at all (thank goodness) but now I feel very queasy. uggh and was yawning by 6:30pm


----------



## freddie

Just called the hospital that my GP referred me to as I haven't heard anything in two weeks and wanted to check if I should have and they said they have never received any referral for me... GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi ladies
I've had a miscarriage.


----------



## freddie

I'm so sorry Claire that's such horrible news, thinking of you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## anti

Claire Im so so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## RBurnett

So sorry to hear, Hugs xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Rburnett - Congrats, I bet that was lovely.

Claire - I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you're okay xoxoxo


----------



## rjsmam

ClaireRSA said:


> Hi ladies
> I've had a miscarriage.

i'm so sorry for your loss :hug:
x


----------



## bumpin2012

Sorry to hear your sad news Claire :hugs:

So many ladies are getting early an u/s, now im jealous! I have to wait until 18 weeks, unless something goes wrong...only 10 more weeks to go!

but Yay, we're the size of a raspberry today! I have an 8 week appt with my dr on thurs, so I can be excited for that!


----------



## JessicaMarie

I am so sorry claire!


----------



## yazzy

I am so so sorry Claire...sending you hugs and I hope you have a speedy recovery.


I can't remember who posted now about the (tmi i'm sorry) constipation and diarrhoer but yep i'm with you and I just can't wait to get home from work and snuggle in the warm!


----------



## hoping29

Claire I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of love.


----------



## JessicaMarie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v124/slypsandtangles/IMG_1967-1.jpg

get to go back next tuesday to see a heartbeat!! so happy!


----------



## RBurnett

Oh a lovely scan, altough there not much to see u fall in love with it I did and its even better when u see the heart beat, Its amazing!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Claire, so sorry to hear. I've been there and know how you feel. Hope you're doing ok.



Less than 48 hours until my 7w u/s. I'm getting too excited for words. However, still feeling sick as can be. NOT FUN.


----------



## Giftmum

so sorry claire hope ur okay now.


----------



## zephyr

I'm so sorry for your loss Claire :( Take care of yourself!


----------



## zephyr

I feel awful. headache and sick. I think I'm gunna go have a chuck up as soon as i move........uggh


----------



## anti

argh! I have a stinking cold! Sore throat, blocked nose, sore ears, the works and I can't take anything!!! I went to the pharmacist on my way to work, and I really cant take anything, not even lozengers for my throat! joys of pregnancy! so im drinking warm honey and water and this morning I gargled with warm salty water, which seemed to help at the time but its worn off now that Im at work!

First doctors appointment tomorrow! So excited. Wish I could have a scan like some of you ladies so that I know everything is ok... but that will all come with time. :)


----------



## zephyr

Yay, good luck with your appointment!! sorry you are so ill, it really does suck that there is nothing to take while pregnant. Is lemon and ginger safe to use while preggers? If so my fave when sick is a hot cup of water with a lemon squezzed into it with a tiny bit of fresh ginger and a teaspoon of honey mmmmmm

OH went to the dairy to buy milk and came back with some gummy penguins they are so so tasty...........I really feel bad eating them but they taste so great! better than I remmeber and I. just. can't. stop.
Whats even stranger is usually after you brush your teeth things taste gross, well I ate these after brushing and they were so very sour but very yummy, almost wanna brush between gummies haha


----------



## rjsmam

Sorry about your cold anti  i had a nasty head cold at the wk end which had me worried as i had a really sore neck  but its passed already thank goodness. Hope its short lived for you. :flower:


Ive got a digi stashed to take on Sat when ill be 5+3 do you think i should see 3+ by then ?


----------



## stellargaze

I'm new to this thread-- due end of May. I also have a horrible cold-- sore throat, etc. And I'm exhausted. Only just in the 5th week now (4 weeks and 2 days), no naseua yet. Occasional cramps-- they were awful until yesterday but have settled down-- and sore & swollen bb. Also twinges in my cervix.

I'm sitting here with my honey water as I write, gargling with salt water at least 2x a day, and steamed with a few drops of peppermint oil & tea trea oil in the water. 

Hope this passes quickly and pray I stay fever free!

We've been ttc #1 for almost 4 years-- desperately praying and hoping our precious bean is a sticky one!


----------



## zephyr

You should see 3+ but try not to stress if you don't cos your urine may be diluted. I usually stop testing after getting my BFP cos I end up stressing too much if I don't get the result I was expecting :p

Stellar - welcome and congrats! sorry you are sick too :(

Today I went and brought maternity bras! and do you think they would have my size? I had to go to so many different stores and finally I got the right ones! what a relief. By that time I was starved and was craving hot cross buns, but its not easter here (figures) so I went to the bakery and got a fruit and cinnamon loaf, which isn't quite the same but good enough I guess.
Nausea was really bad this morning but it had passed yay! actually feeling pretty good right about now :D

How bout everyone else?


----------



## wavescrash

I wish my nausea would pass. It's so constant, ugh haha. I'm trying to hold out until my next appt at 10 weeks and if it's still bad, ask for something to help.

I have my internal u/s tomorrow morning bright & early. I'll be 7 weeks so I'm hoping for a hb and good things. Then it's off to another 3 week wait until my 10 week prenatal appointment. Nothing but waiting. Waiting to ovulate. 2ww. Waiting for the first appointment. Waiting for blood work. Waiting for a scan. Waiting until the next appointment. SO MUCH WAITING!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## zephyr

haha just wait till you get to the end of pregnancy waiting to meet your bubba! Thats the longest and hardest wait ever lol
Good luck for your ultrasound tomorrow!


----------



## anti

Good morning ladies! Im still sick! urgh! but anyway... first doctors appointment today, getting excited! Even though I know they wont do much, but at least we'll be moving forward. I've been getting some very strange cramps since I've had this cold. Hope its all just coincidence, but I'll speak to the doc tonight anyway. 

welcome stellar! so glad you joined us. Im sure you'll love it!


----------



## freddie

I'm officially a sweet pea today woo!!!!! Two weeks today til my first scan!!!! Like wavescrashove said, too much waiting... How am I gonna wait for 2 whole weeks?!?!


----------



## anti

least you know when you have a scan rachel! Im only just going for my first doc appointment today! Then I'll have to probably wait 6 weeks or more until a scan! boo!! all this waiting is so hard! Just want to get out of the first tri, then I dont mind the waiting. :) Its just these early stages that are nerve wracking!


----------



## hoping29

Morning ladies.

I was still keeping quite positive last night as my breast were really achey and sore but today I have woken up with nothing. They feel completely normal, I dodn't feel bloated, I am not needing to pee frequently. Now I can't help but feel those cramps on Sunday were me miscarrying. I have a Drs appt today where I will ask him for an early scan although I will still need to wait until I am 7 weeks to have it (currently 5 + 5). I hate all the waiting to. If I have miscarried, I just want to know!


----------



## anti

hoping, just keep positive. We're all her for you. Let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## sharon0302

First docs appointment is on 30th September, when I will be 6 weeks- then the awful 6 week wait for the ultrasound. Must be an age thing I don't remember being as anxious with my son!



https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg


----------



## rjsmam

hi all! looks like we are feeling the same thing...... impatient!

the wait is torturous... i'm even telling myself to stop coming on here & stop obsessing.... but i cant lol... maybe we need something to occupy us for the next few wks.....


----------



## anti

rjsmam - you got it right there. I keep saying not to obsess but its so hard - I find when Im at work im constantly checking on B&B!! but then weekends always go so fast and I hardly manage to get on B&B. least its friday tomorrow. I feel like this week has actually gone quite fast... would love the next 6 weeks to go faster though! 

There seems to be talks at my work about cutting jobs! eeek! I was only hired as a temp for 4 weeks, 9 weeks ago now, so my current contract is up at the end of next week. Not sure if they will extend it. It seems like they only brought us in to clear the backlog of everyone else's mistakes, and as soon as its all sorted out, they'll get rid of us! oh well... I'll deal with it if and when it happens! Wont be the first time this year its happened!

Anyway... sorry for the rant! :)


----------



## wavescrash

rachelkt said:


> I'm officially a sweet pea today woo!!!!! Two weeks today til my first scan!!!! Like wavescrashove said, too much waiting... How am I gonna wait for 2 whole weeks?!?!

Congrats on sweet pea status!

I moved up to blueberry today :)
Hoping... I hope you're doing okay and that everything works out for you :hugs:

I have to finish getting ready for my u/s this morning though. I hope I get a copy of the image and have positive results to share!


----------



## rjsmam

Anti  fingers crossed for your job  that would be rough for you to correct other peoples mess then be laid off and feel free to rant!!!

Waves good luck with the u/s! Id love to see a pic if you get one

I was just in a meeting and got a random damp feeling (sorry tmi) and was panicking about bleeding. I decided that if I crossed my fingers for the entire meeting until I got to the loo itd be ok. So held them crossed for over an hr lol.. Im a headcase! Thankfully no blood. But am starting to struggle to keep focussed at work! :wacko:


----------



## anti

keep strong girls! :) Tomorrow is friday! Looking forward to my doc appointment tonight. Im not seeing my usual doc though so not sure who I'll be seeing. I might ask them about these random cramps I keep getting, they're almost unbearable when I cough or sneeze!


----------



## tootsiegb

Hi girls can i join your group. I am due on the 10th May. This will be my first baby but it is my 3rd pregnancy. I am currently at home as i feel so tired & sick. Does anyone else feel really tired? 
My first scan is 1st Nov. It seems ages yet.
Hope you are all ok tootsie xx


----------



## anti

welcome tootsie! Great to have you! I've been unbelievably tired as well! Got my first doc appointment tonight... not sure about scans... Im hoping not too long, but it would surprise me. Im getting really wierd cramps and stuff which Im confused about. Gonna talk to my doc about it tonight to make sure everything is ok. Ive got a stinking cold as well which could have something to do with it!


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi Ladies!
Waves, good luck with your U/s today, hopefully you get some nice pics!
Hoping, keeping my fingers crossed for some good news soon!

As for me, I had my first dr's appt today, still feeling ill all the freakin time, so now im on Diclectin, hopefully it works, and hopefully this nausea doesn't last much longer.


----------



## anti

aw bumpin - I hope you feel better soon :hugs: what did your doctor say?


----------



## loveacupcake

Had my first ultrasounds yesterday. Measured at 5w5d and dr. said she could see the fetal pole. I go back for another scan in 2 weeks. I even got this awesome little "welcome to pregnancy" kit with a planner, samples of diapers, pamphlets, an album and lots of prenatal vit samples. I'm eager to give those prescription vits a shot b/c I am having a horrible time swallowing the ones that I have now. I seriously have almost choked twice. This has only started happend after my BFP. The ones she gave me are SO tiny. Sure they are much more $$ than my OTC ones.


----------



## sharon0302

Well, i am bloated, my trousers don't fit and bbs hurt! And I can't even get a little pleasure from chocolate cause all food tastes like nothing!! :cry: The joys of early pregnancy- good job it is worth it in the end! :winkwink:



https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png


----------



## jay004

Congrats! xxx

I am due May 06 : )


----------



## wavescrash

Had my 7 week ultrasound this morning and it went pretty well. The tech couldn't say anything really but she gave no indication anything was wrong. I don't see my doc until Oct 13th so I'm going to assume no news is good news and hope I don't hear from her about the u/s.

I saw the little heartbeat and it was measuring about 139 bpm which she said was within normal range (120-180 I believe.) It was exciting!

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/3-1.png

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/4-1.png
Close-up.


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks Anti. Hoping the diclectin will take the edge off...night shifts are imposiible right now.

She really didn't say much of anything, other than all my symptoms point to a healthy pregnancy. I've lost 3 pounds in 4 weeks, and my BP is good. Since I am "low Risk" she will see me at 12, 16, and 20 weeks, then refer me to an OBGYN. Scan at 20 weeks, which will be a few weeks before christmas. Next appt she will try and find the heartbeat. Im so excited for that!

Waves, that sounds like a good U/S to me! If there was something off, they would tell you to make an appt with your dr ASAP!


----------



## hoping29

Waves, your U/S pics look lovely! And great news there was a heartbeat. Means all is well!

Had my Drs appt today to tell him I think I may have miscarried so he has given me my referral to take to EPAU on Monday and hope they will scan next Friday when I will be 6+6. He didn't seem very hopeful for me but I guess only time will tell. Bought another clearblue digi though and it said 3+ (which it should) and my last one I took (at 4+4) showed 2-3 weeks so at least it went up and not down which is my only ray of hope right now. 
Will update you all psot-scan.


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Awww Waves pic is lovely :) my OHs mum said I shouldn't get an early pic when I had my scan but I'm gutted I didn't now :( is seeing the hearbeat same as hearing it? Because I read that hearing hb lowers chances of m/c n I saw my babys heartbeat last week so just need reassurance.

First midwife appt today did not go well the receptionist did not book me in for long enough so I just got a load of leaflets n told to come back next week! Changed my day off at work as well for nothing :( 
here's hoping next weeks appt will go better.

MrsHP x


----------



## freddie

This is exciting.... Look what's going on inside us!!

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-1-to-9-pregnancy/


----------



## rjsmam

rachelkt said:


> This is exciting.... Look what's going on inside us!!
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-1-to-9-pregnancy/

oooh thanks for posting - i love all these info site!!!

great news about those who had u/s today - must have been fab to see the heartbeat! thanks for posting the pics waves

hoping, i think it sounds v hopeful that your numbers are obviously rising...

i had a really anxious day today for some reason so am taking it v easy tonight. am gonna do my cb digi in the am & hope to see 3+


----------



## zephyr

Yay! what a great scan photo! You must be so excited! and yeah I would think no news is good news. In my experience if there was something wrong they would say something or call a senior into the room to get a 2nd opinion.

I can't wait till my scan on Monday I am so excited! I have been getting terrible lower backache yesterday and today. Its okay when I rest but if I don't rest I end up being in pain. I was so sore and exhausted that I went to bed at 7pm last night and slept till 7am!! I am also so very hungry. I had oats and apples for breakfast and then an hour later my stomach was grumbling so I then had some fruit loaf and not even an hour after that again I was so starved! What the heck is going on?! lol


----------



## wavescrash

hoping29 said:


> Waves, your U/S pics look lovely! And great news there was a heartbeat. Means all is well!
> 
> Had my Drs appt today to tell him I think I may have miscarried so he has given me my referral to take to EPAU on Monday and hope they will scan next Friday when I will be 6+6. He didn't seem very hopeful for me but I guess only time will tell. Bought another clearblue digi though and it said 3+ (which it should) and my last one I took (at 4+4) showed 2-3 weeks so at least it went up and not down which is my only ray of hope right now.
> Will update you all psot-scan.

Thanks!!

Aww, sorry you're going through this but it looks like your numbers are rising so I think all should be well. FX for you.


----------



## wavescrash

MrsHunipossum said:



> Awww Waves pic is lovely :) my OHs mum said I shouldn't get an early pic when I had my scan but I'm gutted I didn't now :( is seeing the hearbeat same as hearing it? Because I read that hearing hb lowers chances of m/c n I saw my babys heartbeat last week so just need reassurance.
> 
> First midwife appt today did not go well the receptionist did not book me in for long enough so I just got a load of leaflets n told to come back next week! Changed my day off at work as well for nothing :(
> here's hoping next weeks appt will go better.
> 
> MrsHP x

Thanks! I didn't expect to get pictures but I'm glad she gave me them. I was gearing up to beg and beg and beg for just one :) I don't know for certain if hearing the hb is the same as seeing it but I imagine it is. There was a heartbeat there and it was beating within the normal range. To me, that would indicate all is well.

Sorry to hear about your appointment :( At least that gives you something to look forward to for next week!


----------



## zephyr

hoping - good luck for your scan next week! stay positive! I wish you only good news :D

I have been getting excrutiating lower backache yesterday and today. It went away while resting, but its played up again today. I don't know whats causing it! I feel so huge and pregnant and sore and tired. I don't remember ever feeling this way with my others. Maybe my body is worn out lol

Also has anyone been really foggy? I just don't understand where my head has been at, really forgetful, can't even really hold a conversation. I went to leave today and forgot my car keys (which has the house keys on it) luckily someone was home else I would of locked myself out! I am guessing I am really fatigued and this is a result of trying to stay up all day long. Feel like a zombie.


----------



## anti

zephyr - you're not alone, I feel foggy as well and keep forgetting things and stuff - not like me at all!

hoping - keep positive, Im sure everything is ok, let us know when you have the scan! :hugs:

AFM - had my first doc appointment last night and she gave me an info pack, did my blookd pressure, checked my heart and lungs and said all was ok. she referred me to chase farm hospital and said the midwife will be in touch in about 6 weeks time!! so its just a bit of waiting now again I guess... but im teaching myself how to knit! :haha: so hopefully that will pass the time quickly!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Waves - What a great pic! Must of been amazing to see xo

I'm excited for tomorrow, I'm gonna be a blueberry haha! xoxo


----------



## sharon0302

Waves- awesome pics!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## zephyr

My nausea is gone :( I havn't thrown up for a few days and I didn't really feel sick yesterday and definately don't today. I even shoved my nose in a jar of dried sardines (OH made me throw up with them a week prior, the smell was horrible!) and I sniffed and sniffed and nothing :( 
Is anyones else nausea given them a break for a few days? or should I be worried?


----------



## wavescrash

I wouldn't be worried unless you had cramping and bleeding as well as disappearing symptoms. You probably just caught a break :) Lucky you haha.

I just got back from the store and bought some Emetrol to try and get rid of this constant nausea. Had to throw out half my dinner (fast food so I wouldn't dare save and reheat it) because I couldn't get rid of this nausea. Yuck.


----------



## zephyr

Aww poor you! The morning sickness is awful when it wont ease up at all! Hope what you brought works!
I Know as soon as it comes back I'll be wondering why I was even worried haha but still guess I am a little nervy. Roll on Monday with good news! The wait is dragging cos I'm working myself up over it! Gunna try and enjoy the break while it lasts.

I dreamt I had triplets last night lol My dream babies are multiplying!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahaha I was so relieved to only see 1 in there!

Thanks, I hope so too. It actually made me feel pretty queasy when I first took it so we'll see what happens after a few more minutes. I'll be annoyed if I wasted $7 on it to not work.


----------



## anti

Glad you ladies are feeling a bit better. I haven't got morning sickness yet so can't sympathise. Sorry! My border cookie pip has cut her foot open on something so im off to the vets today! Never a dull moment in this house! Haha. I think my mum is coming round to the idea of me having a baby coz she's taking an interest now. Asked the due date, if we going to find out what we having, where she can buy wool from to start knitting... So I feel a bit better now.


----------



## hoping29

I am officially a sweet pea today. Still no return of the few symptoms I did have. I wonder if I am just one of the lucky ones or something has gone wrong. Anyway, I have other things to stress about now until next week as I am struggling to write a learning contract for an essay I have for my Masters Degree and my stupid tutor has made me change the whole thing when I just wanted to do something easy for once! Baby or no baby, I am going to be very busy until March as also have my 20,000 thesis to write, aswell as working fulltime! At least I don't have a child already to look after although our Beagle is enough of a handful at times! 
Zephyr, hopefully we are both worrying uneccessarily about missing symptoms and its just one of those things.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Zephyr - Don't be worried! All everyone tells me is every symptom pretty much comes and goes so I'm sure your MS will be back haha.

AFM - I'm a blueberry yay! Haven't has MS yet but been feeling really nauseous the past couple of days and I can smell EVERYTHING. Can't wait for the 12 week mark and to be able to see my little bean!! xoxo


----------



## Mayalake

I read today that MS is hereditary. I was a little nervous that I haven't had much but asked my mom, and she never really did either. Pregnancy is such a weird experience, and I'm only a few weeks in.


----------



## hoping29

I have developed an odd feeling this afternoon. I don't feel exactly sick, but I feel like my throat and gullet are tightening up like they do when you might be sick. Very weird sensation.


----------



## zephyr

Grrrr I typed out a long reply to everyone and my net cut out just as I pressed 'post reply' and then we had to spend more than half an hour on the phone with the tech people to try and fix it! How annoying!! I'll write again but wont go in depth.

hoping - Yeah I hope we are worrying over nothing! Are you tired at all? seems to be my only symptom right now aside from the occasional gag. Its good you have something to take your mind off things though. What are you studying? I'm doing the last paper I need to pass the cert that will get me into nursing next year so busy week for me next week!

lollipop - congrats on getting a blueberry! 

anti - I'm glad your mum has finally come around a little. Most do eventually, they just need time to get over the initial shock of things.

waves - hope your emetrol worked! Not sure what it is exactly but I bet we have it too just a different name.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks zephyr, unfortunately it didn't work. It's just some over the counter anti-nausea med. I'm putting in a call to the doc on Monday to ask about a prescription of something because this is getting near unbearable. I hate feeling so miserable, ya know?

Oh well... hope everyone else is feeling better than me haha.


----------



## zephyr

Awh that sucks :( understandable, if you feel that bad then its worth a shot. Hopefully it starts to ease up soon! not long now :D Have you tried those sea bands? I'm not sure if they work but I was eyeing them up the other week.

I was able to clean my house today, I napped for about 20 minutes. I made a carrot cake yuuuuuuum and I am going to eat that later with the family I so can't wait! I had a craving for cream cheese icing :/ weird
I also ate an omelette today and felt very very ill afterwards but aside from that I have no sickness still. A week ago I was crippled with nausea. This is bizzarre.

My scan is tomorrow at 9am! and today has gone pretty fast already because daylight savings started overnight yaaay! I can't wait :D


----------



## wavescrash

I'm not sure where to find the sea bands to be honest. Hadn't thought about trying it. All the tricks people have suggested so far haven't worked so I don't know. I'm weary about anything not prescribed now haha.

Aw good for you for being able to clean to house!

Good luck on your scan tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi guys! Can I join you? I got my bfp 3 days ago, it was our first month trying. I am 5weeks 2days and due on 25th May :cloud9:


----------



## bumpin2012

Congratualtions MrsT and welcome!


----------



## RBurnett

Got such a horrid cold and cant take anything. Normally I dose myself up with day and night nurse but im just drinking a lot of fluids...so weeing loads! :( Im not sure if there any point going to the drs?


----------



## zephyr

Yay 2 hours and then my scan. I woke up at 5am and culdnt go back to sleep and now i have oodles of time to burn :(


----------



## hoping29

zephyr said:


> hoping - Yeah I hope we are worrying over nothing! Are you tired at all? seems to be my only symptom right now aside from the occasional gag. Its good you have something to take your mind off things though. What are you studying? I'm doing the last paper I need to pass the cert that will get me into nursing next year so busy week for me next week!

A bit tired at times. To be honest, I don't feel pregnant at all so I will be shocked if I am when my scan finally happens. I am doing a masters in Clinical Research, very boring and dry subject. Struggle to concentrate when all I really want to do is look on the internet at baby stuff!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr - Make sure you let us know how your scan goes! Im excited to hear about it!

Hoping - When do you get a scan hun? Im hoping for good news for you, hopefully you are just one of the lucky ones who have minimal symptoms. I am trying not to go overboard looking at all the baby gear online. I know that when we get closer to our due date, there is going to be new stuff, and some of the stuff that I like now wont be available anymore...sigh...but it certainly is a lot of fun!


----------



## zephyr

OMG OMG OMG!! these multiple dreams I was having were spot on.....almost! Im not havin g triplets but I am having twins!
I seriousl can't beleiev it?! Considering I have not much in the way of symptoms and they dissappeared on me. Saw both heartbeats, nice and strong. I don't even remember the dates they gave me but I know one measured 6w5d. OMG I don't even really know what to say, I kinda had a feeling it was more than one but I put that down to wishful thinking.......

I dont even know what to say. On the way to the scan OH was all I wanna name it and I was like "if theres two we name one each" and hes like yussss I get to name a baby....he has been talking to my tummy and saying "how are my little babies doing" so he kinda knew too. This is just unreal. Feel like I'm dreaming cos this is how much dream was the other night, kinda half expecting to wake up any second.

Also told my mum I was preggers, but after she knew it was two she was kinda too shocked to me mad or dissappointed and is happy......wowwwee 

https://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1214/img0135xm.jpg
By aimeezephyr at 2011-09-25
Hope the photo works


----------



## zephyr

As soon as she put the thing on me I saw two and I go "OMG IS THAT?!!!!" and the lady goes "two? urmm I think so" haha and then I couldn't stop laughing and crying


----------



## rjsmam

zephyr said:


> As soon as she put the thing on me I saw two and I go "OMG IS THAT?!!!!" and the lady goes "two? urmm I think so" haha and then I couldn't stop laughing and crying

oh WOW!!!! women's intuition is amazing isn't it!?!?! i had a vivid dream about a baby bird at ONE dpo - i googled it & it meant a new baby!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhiaberry

29th of May my poppets due... Hopeing this nest couple of weeks start to fly by, nervous for my 12week mark... i also got my :bfp: 1st time round. x


----------



## zephyr

wow that's amazing! and yeah I think its crazy how sometimes we know things, or our subconcious tries to tell us of things like that mybe? I dunno how dreams work but probably eh. 

The shock still hasn't worn off, went and had an icecream at the park with my cousin and I got phonecalls and messages from everyone. This is crazy.
My midwife told me that in most cases twins are fine but to be aware that sometimes one doesn't make it. Nice! way to make my day! BUT in saying that, I now get the hospital care I was after she'll hand me over at 20 to 30 weeks she said so yay!


----------



## wavescrash

WOW zephyr, congrats!!! That's so exciting :) I'd be in such shock, I can only imagine how you're doing but I'm glad the scan went well!!!!


----------



## zephyr

Well I was gearing myself up for bad news just in case. I think whats happened though is the initial rush of hormones from both babies made me ill as a dog and the morning sickness has yet to hit....

I don't think the shock is going to wear off any time soon.


----------



## wavescrash

Off-topic & hormone alert but I think I'm going to lose my mind over at the first trimester thread. I get freaking out hoping you're pregnant but it's a bit annoying to see one person post the same question 50 different times in 50 different posts. I'm sorry... I really didn't want to complain about anything on this site as it's pretty drama free but I'm 'bout to lose my mind here.


----------



## zephyr

lol don't worry I think the same and sometimes it gets me too cos I hate filtering through the same stuff haha what gets me the most is people resurrecting old threads from like a year or two ago! I go to post and then I look at the date and am like omg are you serious, then I scroll down to see who the culprit was haha


----------



## Mrs_T

Wow congratulations! So funny that you knew...guess that's mother's instinct for u!


----------



## hoping29

Congratulations Zephyr! That's amazing. xx


----------



## freddie

Congratulations Zephyr that's wonderful news!!! Do twins run in your family? I hear that that's often the case but never knew if it was true?! x


----------



## zephyr

I heard that too and apparently my aunty was a twin but one died at birth.....complicated delivery and this is going back 40 years, pretty sad but I guess technology wasn't so great then. No twins since though! How bizzarre!
after my miscarriage I told my closest friends (half jokingly) "I got jipped this time so I'm owed two next time round" 
Its only now that its actually happening that reality is sinking in and I just hope like heck I carry them full term and they are both born healthy with no complications! Double blessing but double the worry!! haha I guess what will be, will be. Night everyone. Hope you all have a good day/night wherever you are :D


----------



## sharon0302

Mrs_T said:


> Hi guys! Can I join you? I got my bfp 3 days ago, it was our first month trying. I am 5weeks 2days and due on 25th May :cloud9:

Welcome Mrs T i'm due on 25th as well!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png


----------



## RBurnett

Congratulations hunnie! Twins!!! x


----------



## yazzy

Yay Zephyr...so glad you had a good scan and you're having twins...congrats!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Zephyr - Congratulations!! That's amazing, what wonderful news!! Twice the fun haha
My mum is a twin and they run in my family and I've had a feeling since day one too! You never know! Congrats on the scan, must of been amazing to see your babies thriving!! 

xoxo


----------



## hoping29

How is everyone feeling today? I have been hit by extreme fatigue today, could hardly keep my eyes open at work. I am on my feet all day at work doing quite a physical job so really struggled today. Have done nothing all evening and even had hubby walk the dog this evening so hoping I will find some energy tomorrow. Also, was really bloated today but still really hungry, have eaten like a horse and I really can't afford to put on extra weight as I am already a stone overweight. Feeling a little more positive tonight though and having my scan on Friday so keeping everything crossed.


----------



## zephyr

It was pretty amazing! I was hoping to see one healthy baby but two? omigosh! When do you get a scan lollipop? 

I think my symptoms may be coming back.....scared of how hard they gunna hit also I have really bad hay fever today! my face is red and swollen and I can't stop sneezing ahaha.


----------



## zephyr

Aww hoping thats great news! I was thinking maybe you had what happened to me, not necessarily twins but maybe you got a big hormone rush then everything went away cos that wasn't the true morning sickness? I don't know, not sure how that stuff works but its the only thing I could think of!
I reeeeeally hope you have great news on Friday! The being exhausted thing is a good sign I think!


----------



## bumpin2012

WOW, Zephyr! Thats amazing News! Im so excited for you!


----------



## anti

Front page updated! Sorry I havent been around for a few days girls. Had alot going on at home and stuff. :)

Zephyr - that is so excited!! Huge congrats! I want twins to! 

Hope everyone is feeling good today. Most of us are now more than half way through the first trimester!


----------



## zephyr

Aw Thanks ladies! 

Anti - well ya never know! when do you have your scan? surely there must be one or two more ladies with twins due in May?!

As I suspected my symptoms have come back really bad now. Nausea is just yuck! and I am so hungry and I think I spent half the day in my fridge thinking up new snacks to eat. I am not usually a fan of apples but snacked on those just to try and curb the hunger.....I am not joking I am hungry on the hour every hour! and not just hungry, feel like I havn't eaten all day! 

I am also starting to feel very nervous about the whole twin thing now that reality is kicking in, trying to suss out cloth nappies that we can pay off before the birth, we figured since I have been wanting to switch to these for ages may as well with the twins and will save money we can use elsewhere! Shock has worn off its serious business now :p

So how is everyone else doing?


----------



## anti

zephyr Im so excited for you! twins actually run in my family - so you never know! I had a feeling it was twins a few weeks ago but dismissed the feeling coz I want twins and didn't know if it was just me trying to convince myself! Haven't had any dreams like you have though! I did have a dream before I got my bfp - in that dream a woman told me to test because I was pregnant - no dreams of multiples so I highly doubt it. :( but as long as my baby is healthy, thats all that matters! Not sure when I will get a scan. When I saw my doc she said the midwife will contact me when Im about 12 weeks to arrange a booking in appointment and only after that will I get a scan! so I'll be waiting a while still! :( cant afford a private one so will just have to wait and see. :coffee:


----------



## sharon0302

Zephyr- CONGRATULATIONS!!! :thumbup:

My husband suggested we could be expecting twins and I nearly choked on my dinner!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png


----------



## Lollipopbop

Zephyr - My scan is not for another 5 weeks unless the Midwife says otherwise when I see her next week! I just can't wait.
I know the prospect of two babies must be hard to get your head around but it's a lovely blessing. Cloth nappies are a great idea and the new modern ones look so good! 

I've got nausea every day/all day! I haven't been sick, just constant nausea :wacko: I'm glad I got it though, it makes me feel pregnant :haha: xoxo


----------



## freddie

I got a letter from the hospital today with an appointment for my 12 week scan - so exciting!!! Makes it feel more real :D I have an early scan next week that I booked privately so it will break it up nicely as the 12 week one is exactly 4 weeks later wooooooooo!!! I just want it to be next week so that I can see that there is really a baby in there as I totally don't feel at all pregnant still lol!


----------



## anti

rachel - you're not alone! I dont feel pregnant either - besides the hormone outrages every couple of days! I want a scan and the 2nd trimester to come soon!!! argh! Wish there was a way to make time go a tiny bit faster for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## anti

yay yay yay!! I got a call from the midwife. My booking in appointment is next Friday and my first scan will be on 07 November. So excited now that I have dates to work towards. I'll be 8 weeks next week and 12 weeks on my scan. super excited now! wonder if they will look for a heartbeat next week when I go?


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congrats on getting your scans booked girls! I can't wait to get mine!! Seeing the midwife next friday and I will 1 day short of 9 weeks so my scan should be 3 weeks after, so exciting. I just want the second tri to come quicker!! xoxo


----------



## anti

Lollipopbop said:


> Congrats on getting your scans booked girls! I can't wait to get mine!! Seeing the midwife next friday and I will 1 day short of 9 weeks so my scan should be 3 weeks after, so exciting. I just want the second tri to come quicker!! xoxo

I know what you mean about wanting the second tri to come quickly. I really want it to as well!!

Glad I have my first midwife appointment next week. My doc said it would take them up to 6 weeks to contact me, its been 4 working days! yay!


----------



## RBurnett

I got a scan tomorrow!! I cant wait it will be my 3rd Scan. First NHS second private and the one tomorrow is the follow up for the 1st NHS one! I got my bookin appointment next Monday. I seen the heart beat and everything is looking good but to be honest its still not sunk in and im not allowing my self to get excited, im get to get excited incase I jinx it all!


----------



## wavescrash

My doctor called today to give me the results of the ultrasound I had on Thursday. I was expecting something negative but she said it's a normal pregnancy and that I'm measuring 7 weeks (I was 7 weeks exact the day I got my scan.)

So she said it's a normal pregnancy.
I'm measuring right on track.
I saw a steady heartbeat of 139bpm.

Safe to say I'm securely pregnant now :) Makes me want to start buying stuff to start saving up hahaha.


----------



## RBurnett

Thats great news, TBH since my last scan, last monday i not been worrying as much cos i heard that once the HB has been seen the risk of MC lowers alot...im doing a lot of positive thinking lol x


----------



## wavescrash

That's what I've always been told, too. Then I think about all the posts about m/c at 7 and 8 weeks and it worries me. However, I have no idea if those ladies ever saw/heard the heartbeat since most don't get to their doctor until the 8-10 week mark, you know?

Any input on that would be lovely haha.


----------



## zephyr

I'm not sure either waves, would be interesting to know, I've been thinking the same thing, heard that the mc rate lowers after you see a heartbeat but would like to know by how much.

anti and rachelkt congrats on the scan date! exciting news!!

Come on two babies!! One of you's must be! Its more fun if there's someone else haha

lollipop - I really like the cloth nappy idea, we would save about 5 to 6 grand on nappies going that way possibly more. Though the cost to start up is not pretty :/ One place got back to me and offering 2 packs from birth to potty for $1000 but they allow you to pay off while you are pregnant........gotta wait for the rest to mail me back, I am sure I can get a better deal than that :p


----------



## wavescrash

Well, I Googled it (bad idea!!!) and wasn't reassured. They said the chance of a m/c drops very very low but you're not out of the woods still. There were several stories where girls said they saw strong heartbeats at 6 or 7 weeks and then at 9 or 12 weeks, they went for another scan or appt and there was no more heartbeat. Something chromosomal that means the baby can't grow past that stage :/ But once you get to 12 weeks the chance drops to 1-2%. However, there were a handful of girls saying they saw strong hb's all the way to 16 weeks but at 18-20 weeks, they went for their gender scan and there was no more hb.

So I guess you can't ever be sure but it still has me paranoid now. But the way I look at it, I'm almost to 12 weeks. I can start making purchases here and there now (nothing major but diapers and essentials) but if something goes wrong, the store I'd buy at (my work, coincidentally) has a 90 day return policy so I could always return it, you know?


----------



## RBurnett

OMG when will we ever be out of the wood, NEVER! just all think POSITIVE POSITIVE POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBurnett

to be honest i dont think this site helps me. i wouldnt have ever known about the bad stuff if i had not joined BNB


----------



## wavescrash

Hahaha I know what you mean. The internet (this site especially) shows you all the negatives about pregnancy. My first pregnancy, I never anticipated a miscarriage. Now, it's like I'm waiting for something to go wrong. Oh well. Like you said, positive thinking :)


----------



## LisK

RBurnett said:


> to be honest i dont think this site helps me. i wouldnt have ever known about the bad stuff if i had not joined BNB

Me either, but I just keep coming back. It's addicting! Plus, when I am freaked out it's nice to be able to post and have people tell me to calm down. :)


----------



## Lollipopbop

Anti - Good luck at your appointment! Hope it all goes well!

I know what you're all saying! I love the internet and B&B but sometimes it's hard to avoid the negative stories, even though there's ten positive ones for each negative but we all seem to dwell on what could happen. I'm guilty of googling until I get upset! I'm sure we'll all have very normal boring pregnancys haha. xoxo


----------



## wavescrash

Just got a call from the pharmacy that my doctor called in a script for some anti-nausea meds (no idea what, as the voicemail didn't say and the doc's office never called back) but they have to order it so I can pick it up anytime after 2pm tomorrow.

UGH, so I get to go to work on my day off to get my script haha. Glad to finally be getting them but still! I also would like them NOW so I can feel better already. Oh well. Should just be grateful to get them :)

I know a lot of ladies outside the US get Dicletin or whatever it is for nausea... anyone know what they usually prescribe here in the states?


----------



## zephyr

Hope the meds help! I too am guilty of googling and working myself up, its hard not to but the majority of stories are bad because no one posts about straightforward pregnancies.
I have been worrying more about two it seems everything I read is bad! So just trying to not read anything and think good thoughts and deal with whatever happens......Come on end of the first trimester!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!

Yeah, I know what you mean. You never see people posting the normal or positive. Always the negative. Not cool haha.


Also, 7w 5d here and my bloat is giving way to bump! It's nothing much and you can't tell unless you see my bare belly but it's there. It's firm and I can hardly suck it in anymore :)

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/7w5d.png


----------



## zephyr

haha that's awesome! great photos! I dont have the balls to post my photos yet  Maybe another month or two.


----------



## zephyr

OH is bringing me home some salt and vinegar chips......I am saddened by the amount of excitement I am feeling for those chips.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!!!
Oh man those sound so good right about now!


----------



## freddie

Oooh love the pics waves! I think we should have a pact to not post negative stories in here lol!! I totally wish I had never read that things still go wrong after 12 weeks, my bubble has burst ha ha! 

It seems everyone else has heard/ is going to see a midwife some time before their scan. I got a letter with my 12 week scan date but no word from a midwife or anything?? Is that normal??


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!!! And I agree - no negative things!

Can't really help with the question though as we don't do it that way here.


----------



## anti

Rachel, I'm not sure. The midwife called me to tell me I had an appointment next Friday and a scan in November. I know it's different everywhere so not sure what's normal for your area. 

I'm sure I had a dream about my pregnancy last night but can't remember what it was... :( I never used to think dreams meant anything, but after I had a dream that a woman told me I was pregnant and I was... I'm beginning to think dreams do mean something. Hope I remember last nights dream. 

I know what you all mean about stressing about having a healthy pregnancy and birth. I read a horrific story on the Internet yesterday so I'm not googling stuff like that anymore. We are all going to be fine and have healthy pregnancies and babies. :)


----------



## anti

Argh! I'm a blueberry today!! Yay!!


----------



## anti

is anyone else unbelievably tired??? im so drained its unreal. Doesnt help that Im up at 5am and only get to bed at about 10pm but Ive never felt this drained before. so so tired! looking forward to getting out of the first tri and start feeling a bit more human.


----------



## sharon0302

anti said:


> is anyone else unbelievably tired??? im so drained its unreal. Doesnt help that Im up at 5am and only get to bed at about 10pm but Ive never felt this drained before. so so tired! looking forward to getting out of the first tri and start feeling a bit more human.


Right there with you! Woke up this morning feeling like my head was filled with cotton wool! My son had to remind me to do everything this morning from laying out his school uniform to putting on my shoes!:haha:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png


----------



## anti

thank goodness its not only me sharon! I feel like I could sleep for days. Not sure if its tiredness or something else - as you say - head is filled with cotton wool. It just seems so hard to concentrate and do normal day to day activities. Hope this passes soon!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Yay for blueberries!! I'm constantly knackered! I'm such a clean freak but the prospect of cleaning the house is like climbing a mountain haha, especially since my nausea has kicked in and the sight of anything dirty makes my stomach turn! Can't wait for the second tri! xoxo


----------



## sharon0302

anti said:


> thank goodness its not only me sharon! I feel like I could sleep for days. Not sure if its tiredness or something else - as you say - head is filled with cotton wool. It just seems so hard to concentrate and do normal day to day activities. Hope this passes soon!

unfortunately, my memory from last time is it got worse! Not so much the exhaustion but the cotton wool head and doing very random things- yesterday I tried to put perfume in the freezer!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Ladies
Well, if you don;t beleive in miracles, maybe this will change your mind
So last Tuesday I had very heavy bleeding at work and I rushed to my Gynae to see what was happening. She had a look and said that the sac looked empty and that she could see the bleed on the ultrasound. According to her I was having a miscarriage; she suggested I just go home and wait it out but that I should come for a check up in the Friday incase I needed the drugs to help things along as i opted out of a D&C. But at the Friday app to my (and the doc) huge surprise the bleeding in my uterus was gone and we saw the little heartbeat! The doc reckons I must have ovulated way late in my cycle like cd19/20 that is why we didn't see the fetal pole on the ultrasound and the bleeding...just unexplained. 

I don't feel like im out of the wood just yet, I have a follow up next thurday...so Im cautiously STILL PREGNANT...Praise the LORD!:cloud9: I'm even starting to feel a bit :sick:

my new edd is +- 16 May.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Omg!! Claire! What wonderful news, so happy for you! Congratulations. :hugs: xoxoxo


----------



## anti

Claire that is fantastic!!!!! Im so so so happy for you. Updating front page now!! :) :)


----------



## RBurnett

I has my scan today and im 7 weeks and 2 day. Everything was perfect, and baby had very strong heart beat. Baby is 11mm!! will upload photo when I finish work! 12 week scan booked for 1st Novermber!!


----------



## anti

RBurnett said:


> I has my scan today and im 7 weeks and 2 day. Everything was perfect, and baby had very strong heart beat. Baby is 11mm!! will upload photo when I finish work! 12 week scan booked for 1st Novermber!!

yay! looking forward to the pics! So happy for you! Cant wait for my first scan - its still 5 weeks away though!


----------



## freddie

Yay Claire that is so wonderful - actually brought a happy tear to my eye! x


----------



## wavescrash

Claire, HOW EXCITING! Stick little bean :)


----------



## hoping29

Claire that is such fantastic news, I am so please for you. And you to RBurnett. I have my scan on Friday to check I haven't miscarried. My husband thinks I definately haven't as I am soo tired all the time and woke up at 2am thinking I was going to vomit. I presumed it may have been a stomach bug as never experienced morning sickness before but it settled so may have been.


----------



## hoping29

<a href="https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=HTML&utm_campaign=tickers" title="Ovulation Calculator"><img src="https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tta929a.aspx" alt=" BabyFruit Ticker" border="0" /></a>


----------



## hoping29

How do I get one of those ticker things and out in on my profile?


----------



## RBurnett

you need to go on your profile settings then on to your signature x


----------



## anti

hoping fingers crossed for you. Im sure everything is fine. 

Ive been getting so many cramps today. They really hurt and actually take my breath away. Im sure everything is fine and its all just stretching and moving and stuff... but I still worry. 5 more weeks till my scan! :(


----------



## RBurnett

I am getting sharp pains but they cant see any reason why, so try not to worry to much, though easier said then done!


----------



## zephyr

Claire that is a miracle! What wonderful news! 

Rburnett - congrats on a wonderful scan :D Can't wait to see the pic!

hoping - yay sounds like it may be good news for you too! Not too long now and you will be able to ease your mind a little.

Anti - yeah the tiredness is crazy! The other night I slept solid for 10 hours, got up got the kids ready then after they had all left I had to lay down for most of the day, napped twice for a couple of hours each. Went to bed and slept another 10 hours. Woke up an hour ago and already I am yawning and ready to go back to bed. Feels like I am either eating or sleeping haha


----------



## hoping29

Think I have done it (the ticker that is).


----------



## Giftmum

hi ladies, how is everyone doing claire i'm so happy for you thats goodnews. i went for scan today. baby has heart beat of 182 beats per minute and length 19mm wit gestational age of 8wks and 4days. my new due date is 11th may 2012. so excited


----------



## wavescrash

hoping29 said:


> Think I have done it (the ticker that is).

Yep, way to go :)


----------



## wavescrash

Finally got my anti-nausea meds. She prescribed me Zofran, I've never taken it before so we'll see. I concluded I should not be allowed to grocery shop while out & about. Total pregnant woman's cart. Honey buns, peanut butter (which I intend to eat by the spoonful), orange strawberry banana juice and bite-sized Milky Ways. Oh and a single can of chicken noodle soup. Hahah.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations Giftmum! I'm due may 12th but only 7+4?! xoxo


----------



## zephyr

orange strawberry banana juice oho that sounds tasty! Wish we had that here!
I am doing my grocery shopping soon, I can't wait I am sooooooo hungry and I look in my cupboards and fridge and everything just looks boring and yuck! I forced down some crackers while I wait to get some real food! But they weren't all that great. I think I still have pickles though mmmmm


----------



## wavescrash

The juice is like heaven in my mouth. I have a feeling it's going to replace my soda addiction this pregnancy. I should have bought more pickles but I'll wait until I go actual grocery shopping. The stuff I got today was because I went to one store to pick up my prescription and had some cravings. Then I had to go to another store for the juice and developed cravings while walking around haha.

The Zofran made it possible for me to eat some ravioli and NOT feel miserable afterward. I approve of this :)


----------



## zephyr

Oh lol well my cravings got the better of me. I went onto the pizza wwebsite just to hava look haha yeah right. Ended up ordering a meatlovers pizza with jalapenos and olives and im currently sitting in the supermarket carpark eating. I feel so bad cos usually i try and eat healthy but omg whoever made this is awesome they put double everything on it!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahahah nice! Ah who cares?! We're allowed to indulge every once in awhile! ENJOY IT!


----------



## zephyr

Thanks! I did but hey u shulda seen the looks i got. I actually felt half starved so probably ate that way hahaha and i ate half a jar of pickles before i left too. Well now to do the shopping. Hopefully i leave with some healthier snacks! Unlike the past few days.


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck with your shopping trip! I'm currently drinking that orange/strawberry/banana juice and eating peanut butter by the spoonful. I have no shame.


----------



## zephyr

haha nice! that juice sure does sound tasty.
Shopping was okay, the meat section smelt terrible and I dry reached about 5 times and if it wasn't for me holding my nose and mouth I probably would of lost it right there.
Rest of the shopping after that sucked, but the lemons smelt tasty and I managed to gross out OH by peeling and sucking one all the way home. Now I am eating a grapefruit.....kinda undecided on the taste its yum, but then not.

My mum phoned me last night and she found some twin buggies she wants to buy me and wanted to me suss them out today so she could buy one but I feel like its too soon!
She said "don't worry you can always sell it if something happened but its best to prepare yourself now and I wanna gift it to you before xmas comes along"
Now I don't know what to do, I read about vanishing twin, and all the other things that could go wrong and although they say a lot of twin pregnancies are successful what if mine isn't? So many people are excited along with us, if something happened I would feel like I am letting so many people down! Almost wanna ask for another scan to make sure they both still there!

I'm still really undecided about this grapefruit :/


----------



## wavescrash

Hahahah the bit about the grapefruit made me laugh. The lemon too!

I'm not sure how I'd feel about what your mom said. I'm sure all will be well with the twins though. Too many negative stories online. Remember, we're positive thinkers only here!!!! Maybe let her keep it at her place if she really wants to buy it for you that way if anything happens, you don't have to look at it as a reminder or anything? Good luck with that!!


----------



## zephyr

Yeah I dunno, I just feel like I have more to worry about now LOL and I am doing a lot of that!! but will try and stay positive! I think thats a great idea though, tell her she can and keep it at her place :D

That grapefruit was very very tasty but I decided I don't like grapefruit the aftertaste was horrible and it kept spitting in my eye every time I tried to spoon some out  I can't wait till berries are in season, not long now :D blackberries yum!! I used to eat a punnet a day with my daughter.


----------



## anti

Morning ladies! Hope you are all well today. I am so exhaused and my eyes hurt. I just wanna go home and sleep all day. I know we've got the weekend coming up soon but we have my OH's son this weekend and my OH will probably be working again so I'll have to look after him. Drives me mad, but anyway... Next week I have my booking in appointment with the midwife... just cant come quick enough! I asked for the time off from work and no response yet, so Im just going, and if they say no I'll have to tell them why I need the time of coz its illegal for them to stop you going to ante-natal appointments. :) 

sooooooooo tired!! anyway... guess I should try get some work done


----------



## sharon0302

Anti still right with you on exhaustion front, and have to double check everything I do at work cause I am making very random mistakes.

On another note put my jeans on this morning and boy are they tight have had to leave button open and wear a belt to hide the fact, and these are my comfy big fit ones!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## anti

just read my post from earlier and i dont remember typing half of that!! :shrug: 

Im contsantly hungry and I know im going to pile weight on, but I cant deny my body the food that it wants!! Haven't tried jeans on since I found out I was pregnant. Been in my work trousers that have always been too big for me and track pants, so not sure if I'll fit in to anything. I know ive put weight on though. :( gonna have to work hard to get rid of it when baby is here safe.


----------



## sharon0302

one of the guys in work just brought me in the biggest doughnut- gorgeous


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## wavescrash

Woke up this morning with some cramping but I can't tell if it's uterine cramps or gas-related. I'm fairly confident it's just gas related but still... it's bugging me. It's coming and going though and not all that painful.

8 weeks today! Finally a raspberry!!! And now there's only 2 weeks until my next prenatal appointment!


----------



## hoping29

We have baby!!!! They scanned me today and our baby has a heartbeat!!! Soo excited. Apparently all looked well and it was 5mm which apparantly makes me 6 weeks exactly today! They didn't say anything about rate of heartbeat but I didn't ask so I presume all was well.
Soo relieved and excited. Won't post a picture as its not good quality and just a blob really. Going to tell my Dad tonight that he is going to be a Grandad, hopefully he won't get too upset (what with my Mum only having died 6 months ago).

Bursting with excitement now!!!!!!


----------



## anti

yay hoping! So glad everything is ok for you. Im sure your dad will be fine with it. Keep us updated. So glad everything is ok with you!

feels like ive been waiting ages for my u/s. I only found out 2 days ago when it will be! Next week will go quick though... I have monday afternoon off and then I have all of Friday off for my first midwife appointment. Time after that might drag though. Need to keep my mind occupied with something thats not baby related, but its so hard!


----------



## wavescrash

hoping - that's so exciting!! glad the scan went well :) hope your dad takes the news well :)


----------



## zephyr

Great news hoping! So glad you saw a baby :D

Waves - I been getting those cramps too but I think it may be just gas. I woke up with the fullest bladder and gassy this morning and was cramping so bad but it went away not long after, think everything's just trying to compete for space!

Anti - The constant hunger sucks aye! In the morning I feel too ill to eat much. Currently I'm having a glass of milk with a bit of protein in it, but as soon as the nausea passes I basically live in my fridge om nom nom food


----------



## rjsmam

hey ladies...

hoping - fab news about the scan!!!

am feeling so sick...... am eating plenty to try keep it at bay... but seem to be failing..... arg another 6wks of this is making me glum!

x


----------



## hoping29

Well my Dad cried when I told him and got very upset. Obviously he is very happy for us but also makes him think about my mum aswell and all the things they would have done with their grandchildren. He is being ultra protective already though which is really sweet.

Now to count down to the next 6 weeks when hopefully we get to see something that looks like an actual baby!


----------



## freddie

I have had such a stressful day :-( Have been experiencing brown blood when going to the toilet so rang my doc to try and get an appointment but they didn't have any - so I called NHS direct and they said if I couldn't see the doctor I had to go to A and E. Obviously this made me panic a lot :-( So had to have blood tests etc and got referred to EPU who said they can't scan until tomorrow so I have to wait til then to check everything is okay :'( They called me and told me my HCG levels but reckon they are normal for 6 weeks and I thought I must be at least 7 weeks so that hasn't really reassured me... Sorry for the long post I am just all worried and can't stop thinking about it :(


----------



## zephyr

Aw try not to worry! So hard not to but its quite common. As long as it isn't getting any heavier you should be fine! and even if it did get heavier, things often turn out fine anyways! I know you must feel pretty dreadful, I know I would too but have a lie down and drink lots of water :) and just hope for the best tomorrow! I hope everythings turns out okay, let us know how your scan goes!


----------



## bumpin2012

Hoping - Such wonderful news! Im so glad that everything is perfect with the bean!


----------



## zephyr

Well I was so hungry this morning I went and brought everything I needed to make chicken tikka masala! Curry is so great right now! though I ate too much and feel sick. I hope I feel better soon cos I want some tomato and cheese crackers.......this is such a strange feeling full but still wanting to eat :( lol


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Great news hoping! So glad you saw a baby :D
> 
> Waves - I been getting those cramps too but I think it may be just gas. I woke up with the fullest bladder and gassy this morning and was cramping so bad but it went away not long after, think everything's just trying to compete for space!
> 
> Anti - The constant hunger sucks aye! In the morning I feel too ill to eat much. Currently I'm having a glass of milk with a bit of protein in it, but as soon as the nausea passes I basically live in my fridge om nom nom food

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's just gas which hasn't been too pleasant seeing as I work in retail and I'm around people all day. Oh well hahaha. Someone suggested it's probably because my organs are starting to get all squished, makes sense.


----------



## wavescrash

rachelkt said:


> I have had such a stressful day :-( Have been experiencing brown blood when going to the toilet so rang my doc to try and get an appointment but they didn't have any - so I called NHS direct and they said if I couldn't see the doctor I had to go to A and E. Obviously this made me panic a lot :-( So had to have blood tests etc and got referred to EPU who said they can't scan until tomorrow so I have to wait til then to check everything is okay :'( They called me and told me my HCG levels but reckon they are normal for 6 weeks and I thought I must be at least 7 weeks so that hasn't really reassured me... Sorry for the long post I am just all worried and can't stop thinking about it :(

Aww, sorry you're going through that but I'm sure you'll be okay! Remember, brown blood is old blood so it could be from implantation or something else. Your lady parts (inside) are more sensitive now do to increased blood flow down there and they could easily become irritated and bleed. It's also possible you implanted later than you thought and that would be why the levels are measuring 6 weeks instead of 7. It's also very early and levels can fluctuate so much right now, you may very well be 7 weeks and just have lower levels. Not a huge deal, really. Good luck with your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## zephyr

wavescrashove said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> Great news hoping! So glad you saw a baby :D
> 
> Waves - I been getting those cramps too but I think it may be just gas. I woke up with the fullest bladder and gassy this morning and was cramping so bad but it went away not long after, think everything's just trying to compete for space!
> 
> Anti - The constant hunger sucks aye! In the morning I feel too ill to eat much. Currently I'm having a glass of milk with a bit of protein in it, but as soon as the nausea passes I basically live in my fridge om nom nom food
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's just gas which hasn't been too pleasant seeing as I work in retail and I'm around people all day. Oh well hahaha. Someone suggested it's probably because my organs are starting to get all squished, makes sense.Click to expand...

LOL just stand next to someone you don't like very much then walk away like nothing happened! :haha:


----------



## anti

Did you know that at 7 weeks, your uterus has doubled in size already?! How cool is that?!

rachel - let us know how the scan goes. We're thinking of you. Im sure everything is fine. :hugs:

Least its friday today! yay! next week I have my booking in appointment.

Question - how do you girls want to give birth - natural, epidural, section?! would love to get some different views.


----------



## zephyr

I am terrified of the birth! My first was epidural, my second was natural, my 3rd I wanted pain relief but was forced into a natural birth which was not what I wanted and was quite scary. I was thinking of trying water birth with gas (that was my original plan with my 3rd) but somehow I don't think you can do that with 2 babies.
I am even more scared of the birth now cos theres two but I may opt for a c section if I'm not made to have one. I would be too scared something would go awfully wrong during labour! My labours haven't been very fun unfortunately. But then I am terrified of being cut open and would feel bad uggh


----------



## sharon0302

zephyr said:


> Well I was so hungry this morning I went and brought everything I needed to make chicken tikka masala! Curry is so great right now! though I ate too much and feel sick. I hope I feel better soon cos I want some tomato and cheese crackers.......this is such a strange feeling full but still wanting to eat :( lol

I had curry craving last night too- just had to have it!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## anti

zephyr - I keep thinking labour terrifies me, but if it was that bad, you wouldnt have more than 1 baby... that said, you dont think of labour when you start ttc! This is my first and I am terrified but I want a water birth with gas in air... but obviously if it gets to much to handle i'll want more! I dont think you can have a birthing pool when you're having twins! Let us know anyway, I know its different everywhere. 

I keep getting a niggling feeling that Im having twins - not sure if its instinct or just me wanting it. gotta wait 5 weeks for my scan to have a look in there! just want the next 5 weeks to go quick... then they can slow down. :)


----------



## sharon0302

Well i had first Doctors appointment to get me registered on to maternity services.

I would love to know if anyone can tell me how they work out EDD. Today I am 6 weeks exactly and internet tells me I am due 25th May. She agreed I am exactly 6 weeks but that I am due 29th May! With my first there was difference of 2 days but how does she get 4!:shrug:



https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## anti

sharon - I dont know. That is confusing. Its not very often there's that much of a difference. When you have your first scan they will be able to give you a more accurate date, so try not to worry too much. :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi :wave: can i join? i'm a little behind you guys at 5 wks. i conceived by IVF and my 3rd beta is on monday. My first ultrasound is approx 10/10. my boobs haven't really hurt since yesterday and its worrying me a bit! anyone else ever had this?


----------



## sharon0302

My boobs haven't hurt as much in last few days, but they are still so massive they won't fit in many of my normal clothes!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## anti

Welcome Touch the sky!! Nice to have you. My boobs didnt hurt for long either. Only time they hurt now is when i take my bra off, even then its not bad. hurts when i get in the shower though. let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## zephyr

Welcome!! i wouldn't worry about that, all my symptoms went away for about 5 days or so, even the sore boobs weren't really all that sore anymore. Thought the worst but found 2 heartbeats on the scan! Its really hard not to worry when symptoms do go though! Just wait till the morning sickness kicks in :p


----------



## zephyr

anti said:


> zephyr - I keep thinking labour terrifies me, but if it was that bad, you wouldnt have more than 1 baby... that said, you dont think of labour when you start ttc! This is my first and I am terrified but I want a water birth with gas in air... but obviously if it gets to much to handle i'll want more! I dont think you can have a birthing pool when you're having twins! Let us know anyway, I know its different everywhere.
> 
> I keep getting a niggling feeling that Im having twins - not sure if its instinct or just me wanting it. gotta wait 5 weeks for my scan to have a look in there! just want the next 5 weeks to go quick... then they can slow down. :)

Lol nah you dont think about that at all ttc, once I got preggers I was like "oh damn thats right" haha nevermind, its gotta happen.

yeah water birth is out. I think I probably will go for an epidural, actually I am sure thats what they do anyways in case you need a c section but ill be asking all about that next vsit cos its something I have been thinking a lot about lately. 

Haha oo can't wait for your scan! Someone else has to have twins!


----------



## anti

Got cramps today... Feels like period pain! Anyway... Sure it's all ok in there. :)

My border collie pup cut her foot last Friday so we were down the vet on Saturday, Monday and Thursday. Now today she's managed to cut two of her other feet so off to vets again tomorrow! She's costing a fortune! But Id do anything for her. Just hope she gets better soon. 3 cut paws out of 4 is not good odds! She can barely walk! So worried! :(


----------



## rjsmam

urg am having pains on my left side... if they get worse i'll need to call nhs24... fingers crossed they pass.....

birth terrifies me! i have an 8yr old... he was back to back, long, horrible and sooo painful... i had a spinal / epidural right at the end as was prepped for surgery... but he came with ventouse eventually... but dont wanna do that again!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

thanks! i get paranoid when there is no symptoms :wacko: 

zephyr - congrats on twins :) i had a dream last night that i was having twins, but i think that was a fluke, my 1st beta was 220 and my 2nd was 437 which doesn't seem indicitive of twins

rjsmam - i'm also terrified of giving birth! who the heck came up with the idea of pushing a full sized baby out of your lady parts?! i'm just saying :rofl:


----------



## zephyr

Ya never know, my numbers were 265 at 16 or 17 dpo.

Anti sorry bout your dog! Hope she gets better soon! two weeks ago my dog was vomiting everywhere for a day was going to take her to the vet the next day if it hadn't cleared up but overnight it did. Have no idea what it was but it was so sad and worrying! Guess she ate something funny.

Yeah I feel like period cramps too haha we must all be growing! I can't wait for my bump, its already a tiny bit there. I have a little extra padding though so for other people its hard to tell ahaha
My morning sickness has gotten so bad :( I lost it once yesterday morning, once during the day and 3 times last night and then again this morning! If it keeps up today will have to ring midwife cos It feels like too much puking. 

Also has anyone started feeling that horrid dizzy feeling and heart racy feeling? I had it last night and its so awful! I read its your blood volume increasing, either way - not cool.


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> Did you know that at 7 weeks, your uterus has doubled in size already?! How cool is that?!
> 
> Question - how do you girls want to give birth - natural, epidural, section?! would love to get some different views.

Neat fact, I didn't know that but makes sense based on how I'm feeling haha.


With my daughter, I had an epidural. I was afraid to get one but the contractions were too painful. This time, I'm going to go without it as long as I can but I'm not afraid to ask for it again. I just don't want to wait too long before it's too late to get it. I don't believe I could handle a natural delivery. But more power to those of you who can :)


----------



## zephyr

Yeah natural deliveries are hard! A one time experience haha not something you wanna do twice  well some people find it easy. I personally felt like I was in an alien movie! But then I am a total wuss when it comes to pain haha If I had to go natural again I would but epidurals are great :D I heard water birth is good too but I never got to try that.

Waves did I have a complete pregnancy fog? I didn't realise you had a daughter! 

Uggh my mum dragged me into town today for food, which was tempting but then she wanted to walk round the mall and we have the rugby world cup on at the moment and I think theres some rugby team playing in our town, or just recently have played so theres so many people in town. I hated every second and now I am exhausted! My mum just didn't seem to get it that I am extra tired and extra sick! She kept saying "but why" and I was like "because theres two" and she just didn't get it grrr 
Also the fact that I used to work security in the mall and everyone knows I am having twins thanks to facebook but havn't congratulated me in person so every shop I went into I had to say the same story over and over. I think I was looking pretty angry by the end of it. And now I want ice cream and I have none :(


----------



## wavescrash

There's a voicemail recording of me in labor last time going on & on about how great the epidural is and how I'll get one every time. What a hoot!

Yep, I have a 6 year old. It's a bit of a unique situation though. She's been raised by my parents since she was 8 months old or so. She's been in their custody since then as I had her at 18 and was really struggling to support even myself at the time. I live at home with her and my parents though so I'm still here every day but if I were to move out, she'd want to stay with my parents.

Aww, no fun :( I've had the worst gas pains/cramps today and am constipated beyond belief (weird to say since I was able to go earlier today but there's so much more that needs to get outta me, ewww!) so it's been a miserable day. Back to another day of not able to eat much but here's hoping it gets better tomorrow.


----------



## zephyr

Aw that's no fun! Nothing worse than feeling bunged up!
Oh as long as that situation works for you :) I was really young when I had my oldest daughter too (17) shes 10 now and it was the most challenging thing I ever did so I can see how that situation would work out better, I wish I had of had more support from my parents. Its really good that you are able to stay there with her :) 

LOL at the voice recording! I wish I had one at my sons birth, I screamed at my midwife "you tricked me you tricked me you evil wench" omg! I am mortified that I said those things to her, though she did deserve it, its really unlike me :D Funny story though.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :)

Hahaha, while I was pushing with my daughter, my Mom said something to me and I screamed at her, "YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT THIS FEELS LIKE!" yet she's had 3 children. They never let me live that one down.


----------



## zephyr

Haha thats a good one! its funny the things we come up with during labour! 

OH gave me a sleep in today so I feel really rested but the problem with sleeping in is I end up getting bad morning sickness and feel really faint cos I don't eat at my usual time uggh had some cheese and tomato crackers for breakfast, hope this feeling goes soon.


----------



## zephyr

uggh double post


----------



## Stash777

Hi ladies! :hi: Can I join you lovely gals? I'm due May 27th. :)

zephyr did your betas more than double? Mine doubled in 32 hours (15dpo was 87 and 17dpo was 239) and I've been having this weird feeling that there may just be more than one in there. It is possible since I was on soy to induce O (we were on fertility meds but decided to take a break from that for awhile). Guess we'll find out on Friday as we have an early scan! :) Congrats on twins!!


----------



## wavescrash

Hey ladies, hope everyone's doing okay and feeling well.

The anti-nausea meds I'm on have diarrhea as a side effect but for whatever reason, all I have going on is constipation and intense gas pains still. My Mom picked up some chewable Benefiber tablets and you take 3 at a time up to 3 times a day but they taste... interesting. There's no sugar but they're SO sweet it's almost sour. I should probably take them now since I only did once today if I want to see a difference but I'm afraid haha. The consistency once they're chewed up is different and interesting as well.

Anyway - I treated myself to a movie at the theater tonight with soda & some popcorn. I saw 50/50 if anyone is familiar with it and I absolutely loved it. I also treated myself to a new desk and lamp yesterday that I assembled myself. Probably shouldn't have exerted myself so much but all seems well.

And now I get to wake up at 6am for work and begin an exhausting work week. I get every other weekend off work (which I had this weekend) but the weekends I'm scheduled are the worst work weeks EVER. Not looking forward to it. However, I am looking forward to Thursday which = 9 weeks along and also = one week until my next appointment :)


----------



## zephyr

Stash - I never did a second set of tests, we only did the first lot cos I got a negative urine test at the office and I begged for bloods to be done  Good luck at your scan, let us know how you get on!

Waves - sorry bout your work week it sounds pretty full on! It must be hard with the fatigue and nausea aye!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! It pays off but near-40 hour work weeks with 8 hour shifts each day on my feet the whole time stinks! The fatigue doesn't help at all but ya gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## anti

Welcome Stash... so glad you could join us! :)

Front page updated!

Hope you are all well and feeling good! I'm feeling a bit blurgh today. I wake up and just feel yuk but I dont need to be sick or anything... i just dont feel good. I have to force myself to eat a piece of toast and that settles it a little bit, but not by much. Got a short week at work this week coz have my first midwife appointment on Friday so I've taken the whole day off. I'll lose a day's money, but anyway! Still got 5 weeks till my first scan... If I dont count this week, it's 4 weeks. yay! I have a feeling this week is going to go super quick. Hope the next 4 weeks go quick to, coz then I'll be out of the first trimester... time can slow down then. :)


----------



## sharon0302

Going CRAZY!!

Waiting for GP to ring me back- yesterday about 12.15pm I felt a gush and there was about a tablespoon of bright red blood and I rang the out of hours doc who told me if I bled heavier or got bad pains to go to A & E otherwise to try and rest up and call my GP this morning. Well I didn't have any pain and the bleeding tapered off. Then at 2.50pm I had another lighter gush and it tapered off and nothing since- has anyone experienced anything like this?


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## ClaireRSA

Yes, I have so I know how stressful this can be! I'm 8 weeks on wednesday and I have been bleeding (once really heavily) on and off since I found out I was pregnant! I have another app on Thursday so hopefully we still will see the heartbeat and a growing bean.


----------



## anti

Girls I can imagine how hard that must all be for you. Please take it easy - keep in touch with your doc and let us know how you're all getting on. :hugs:


----------



## sharon0302

Well I have an appointment at early pregnancy clinic on Thursday so fingers crossed for no more bleeding and a look at a healthy bean! 


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey can i join you girls, i was a dec dreamer in 2010 now a may bluebell lol Also id like to announce i am 7wk and 1day pregnant, thats from my last period, I havnt told anyone yet its only me and OH thats no's, Ill be ringing midwife to reg tomoz hopefully and get some folic acid and hopefully a scan date, I have a beautiful Daughter who is 9months old and is just the best baby i could of wished for and now she is going to be a big sister, so scary thinking ill have 2 under the age of 2 but it will be amazing im sure.
Abit about me i had my daughter at the age of 20 and will have 2nd baby at 21 im a twin i noticed someone is having twins congrats, And i live in northern ireland, hope to get chatting to use soon x


----------



## sharon0302

Welcome YoungNImum!

Where in northern ireland are you from? I am from Donaghadee.


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## anti

welcome YoungNImum! Congrats on your pregnancy! Its so hard not telling anyone. We said we were going to hold on till 12 weeks to tell people, but all our close family now know. Couldn't even keep it to ourselves for a week! :blush:


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> Welcome YoungNImum!
> 
> Where in northern ireland are you from? I am from Donaghadee.
> 
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg

I lived in comber till last year and now i live in Saintfield :flower:



anti said:


> welcome YoungNImum! Congrats on your pregnancy! Its so hard not telling anyone. We said we were going to hold on till 12 weeks to tell people, but all our close family now know. Couldn't even keep it to ourselves for a week! :blush:


Thank you, as soon as iv been to see midwife ill start telling people, your right it is hard to keep it to yourself lol i told people when i was 10wk with my daughter went for the 1st scann and i was 12wk which was a bit of a shock lol


----------



## YoungNImum

I should add ill be due 20th unless the scan says a day or 2 different x


----------



## MrsMystery

Congrats to all!! i'm due May 30 with our first! I must admit, it's incredibly exciting but so hard to really let go and get super-stoked as we haven't yet had our first ultrasound. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow.

We've only told two of our closest friends. Waiting for the u/s so we have a pic to show the family. Maybe then it will really sink in!


----------



## hoping29

Hope all you girlies with bleeding are doing ok. There are lots of people out there who this happens to and all is well so will keep everything crossed for you.

I have been so exhausted today. I have no energy whatsoever but seem to be eating loads. No sickness which is good but would like a little more energy so I can just get through each day. Taking all my pre-natals so wouldn't have thought I am iron deficient. 

Even though we saw the heartbeat last week I don't think I will stop worrying until our next scan in 6 weeksish time. Infact, I don't think I will stop worrying throughout the whole pregnancy. I guess that worrying will keep going forever now!


----------



## zephyr

Sharon and Claire - Im sorry you guys have to go through this its awful! I hope your scans bring you good news! 

Welcome to all the new people! 

I didn't finish my post yesterday! someone knocked on my door so I just hit post reply and didn't come back to finish haha
My dad rang me last night to congratulate me and also to tell me that although he doesn't have much he wants to try and help out any way he can! This was really sweet :D My brothers have moved out of the country and my mum is leaving in January to follow them so its good to know my dad will be around to help!
Still having on and off days with my sickness though I'm definitely not in the bathroom 5 or 6 times a day anymore so I think it may have settled slightly. 

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## anti

Front page updated. Welcome to MrsMystery!! :)

I'm gonna be a raspberry tomorrow!! So excited! :) First midwife appointment on Friday - hoping I can get a look around the birthing centre as well. 4 weeks (after this week) until my first scan. OH is so excited about it. He really struggles to get time off work, but he says no matter what, he's taking time off work. My scan is only in the afternoon but we're gonna take the whole day off, and It's on a Monday, so it'll be like a long weekend for us. It's my mum's birthday the weekend after the scan, so although she already knows, I think she'll love to have a pic of bubs for her birthday! :)


----------



## sharon0302

Feel a little better about things- trying to keep my chin up- no more bleeding and at least when it happened I had no pains or clots and never thought this would cheer me up but my boobs are seriously tender today! Counting hours to 2pm on Thursday!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone. Sorry I've been quiet, been so busy! Hope every one is well and all the may babys are coming along nicely haha. I'm good, past the 8 week mark! Meeting the MW on friday. To everyone who has had their first appointment, what can I expect? xoxo


----------



## yazzy

I had my first appointment today, basically they run through all your green notes (I had filled as much in as I could, this saves time). They take your blood and also need a urine sample, although i've taken the bottle home and will take it in tomorrow. Come away with loads of stuff and wait for your dating scan.


----------



## anti

lollipopbob - Im the same as you. Have my first midwife appointment on Friday and dont know what to expect. Also not sure what questions I need to ask?!


----------



## anti

urgh! Blood tests. I know they gonna do that but I keep trying to forget. I hate blood tests!


----------



## Lollipopbop

I'm trying to think of some questions too haha! I always have loads but always forget :haha: I've never had my blood taken, I'm petrified! xo


----------



## YoungNImum

Sorry to hear some of you girls are having a rough time, (hugs) x

zephyr: are you going to find out the sex of your twins?

Ill be team yellow till bubba is born the hospital i go to dosnt tell you the gender of baby.
I did wont a water birth with my daughter i spent about 2-3hours in the bath before i got to the hospital and i was 8cm so while they where filling the pool i needed to push so i had her on the bed, but i honestly cant say i was sad that i didnt, because her birth was the easy part contractions was the worst part for me.
Is anyone going to find out the gender and do use like any names yet?

x


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh i noticed aswell there is 2 may bluebell groups and we both have the same banner. id get to confused going between both i think? dose anyone go between both? x
x


----------



## zephyr

YoungNImum - I was going to be team yellow too if I was able to convince OH that a surprise would be nice but now that there are two I will be finding out. Main reason being because we will have to think up a name for each not a whole bunch of names, we need to buy more stuff and we can be more specific with the buying. Also I agreed with OH that if it were twins we would find out. I also agreed that if it was twins he could name one oh my goodness, some of the names he has come up with I hate so much!! haha arr well
I have looked in the other may bluebell thread but never posted because I was already posting in this one.

I was too sick to eat breakfast this morning, OH made me toast and I had 3 bites and ended up eating pickles from the jar for breakfast and now I have no pickles :(
I been sipping on lemon water with heaps of ice cubes during the day and that seems to help my nausea a little.

Hope everyone else is doing okay :D


----------



## zephyr

As for names OH has picked out Nicholas for a middle name after his best friend who died in a car accident last year :( We asked the family if they would mind and are really happy with it and I actually love this name, its the first names OH is picking thats the problem. 

As for me naming one, I haven't even given any thought yet......dunno why. I think I wanna get to my next scan and make sure everything is okay first.


----------



## rjsmam

hey gals

hope those of you who've had tough times are doing ok.... :flower:

good luck to those with apmnts coming up! i need to call to make mine, hopefully for next wk.

zephyr - Nicholas is a lovely name & lovely to name after your friend i'm the same - told dh i don't want to talk about names til the scan -doesn't stop him going on about them though !

my nausea continues and feel all round a bit glum - i know it's just the hormones though... roll on 2nd tri!

x


----------



## Lollipopbop

My nausea hit it's peak today, god.. I felt rough!! 

I'm definitely going to find out the gender, I'm not a fan of gender neutral colours and way too organized to sort the nursery out after the birth! Good luck team yellow, you're very strong!

As for names - For a boy it will be John/Johnny after OH's late father and for a girl, well.. we haven't decided yet! xoxo


----------



## bumpin2012

I have names that I like picked out, but OH hasn't agreed with them...yet... I told him thats what I want, and when he comes up with a serious name, we will discuss it. until then, the names I have picked are what im going with...lol...I usually get what I want too!


----------



## zephyr

I told OH he needs to pick serious names too!
I just want OH to pick a normal first name, first he suggested Rogul and I was like omg whaaaaat? Then he wanted Lysander, now he wants Conniver......why oh why does he keep picking names I really hate! I don't want weird names! He is a nerd hardout and has been getting the names from games and nerd books he reads lol ohh man may as well name him superman or batman. He probably would too.
I am hoping he finally comes up with a name that sounds normal ish from his books. I don't miind that he wants to name one of them after something he likes but if they keep getting worse I may suggest Nicholas as a first name rather than middle name. Hah got another 30 weeks of name suggestions, I am sure they will get better! I hope they do!

My son and I sat and watched a movie this morning and ate half a tub of ice cream together, ohhhh Im so bad! haha I'll eat lots of brocolli later to make up for it, hell I don't even like icecream! What are these babies doing to me?!

My hormones are making me cry/angry/happy sometimes all at the once wtf?


----------



## anti

My hormones are all over the place as well at the moment. The smallest things can make me cry some days, but other days everything makes me happy. Really dont like it but thats all part of pregnancy. Still no major sickness for me (touch wood!) but my mum said she only has morning sickness towards the end of her first tri. Im 8 weeks now - 4 weeks left and I'll be in the second tri. OMG! Getting so close! yay!!!!! Im still extremely tired though! No matter how much sleep I get at night, Im so tired. But I am working 10 hour shifts, sometimes more, with a 1 hour commute each way so its all catching up on me! So glad Ive got friday off! :)


----------



## zephyr

Ohh I feel so sorry for you poor girls who are working long hours!!! In the second tri it wont be as bad (hopefully) but the first tri is awful, some days I almost dont even wanna get out of bed!

My mum and I went out for a drink today and I got some old fashioned lemonade it was sooooo yummy, just like the stuff I make only yummier, it even has that sour tang and isn't sweet! Tomorrow I am buying a huge bag of ice cubes, I cbf filling the ice tray so much every day 

Hope everyones doing well! So close to the end of the first trimester! I can't wait!
One of my babies is 8 weeks today too! my ticker is out though, will change that when I get my due date.


----------



## freddie

Hey girls... Just thought I'd update... So I had my scan last Friday but they only saw a sac with nothing in it :( The woman said it could either be too early or it's a failed pregnancy. Afterwards I spoke to a nurse and looking at my dates/ the ultrasound and my HCG levels she said I was most likely miscarrying :cry:

They have continued to take regular blood samples and my HCG levels are going up but they are not even nearly doubling which is what they are supposed to do. They went from about 8,600 to about 11,500 in 4 days. I am booked in for a follow up scan this Friday to confirm whatever is going on :cry:

The last thing I was told is that this is most likely a delayed miscarriage... but somehow I have this tiny bit of me that's holding out hope to see something at the next scan - don't know if that is silly and I'm just setting myself up to be let down :(


----------



## yazzy

Hi Rachel, I hope everything turns out ok for you, its a worrying time. Did you book a private scan or did the hospital have a reason to scan you early?


----------



## bumpin2012

Rachel, thats terrible news! So worrying to have to wait it out. Keeping my fingers crossed for a good outcome hun. :hugs:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Rachel - Sending you all my love and hope that every things okay! Not trying to give you false hope but I've seen a few threads on here where women have been in your situation and it's all been okay, it was just too early. Good luck :hugs: xoxo


----------



## freddie

Thanks girls - your support means a lot as you know what the worrying is like... They sent me for a scan as I had had some brownish bleeding/ discharge although it has completely stopped now. Praying that's a god sign x


----------



## YoungNImum

zephyr said:


> YoungNImum - I was going to be team yellow too if I was able to convince OH that a surprise would be nice but now that there are two I will be finding out. Main reason being because we will have to think up a name for each not a whole bunch of names, we need to buy more stuff and we can be more specific with the buying. Also I agreed with OH that if it were twins we would find out. I also agreed that if it was twins he could name one oh my goodness, some of the names he has come up with I hate so much!! haha arr well
> I have looked in the other may bluebell thread but never posted because I was already posting in this one.
> 
> I was too sick to eat breakfast this morning, OH made me toast and I had 3 bites and ended up eating pickles from the jar for breakfast and now I have no pickles :(
> I been sipping on lemon water with heaps of ice cubes during the day and that seems to help my nausea a little.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay :D

Oh yea the excitment of 2 i think id wont to no aswell, just think you could have one of each in your tummy :cloud9: I think that name is lovely you dont hear it much and such a lovely idea to name after your OH's friend :flower:
Im a twin :happydance:

Im really drained and the sicky feeling is horrid i feel like i just cant get enough sleep even tho i get a good 10 hours or so. i cryed for nothing yesterday i think its just because i feel so rotten :cry:



rachelkt said:


> Hey girls... Just thought I'd update... So I had my scan last Friday but they only saw a sac with nothing in it :( The woman said it could either be too early or it's a failed pregnancy. Afterwards I spoke to a nurse and looking at my dates/ the ultrasound and my HCG levels she said I was most likely miscarrying :cry:
> 
> They have continued to take regular blood samples and my HCG levels are going up but they are not even nearly doubling which is what they are supposed to do. They went from about 8,600 to about 11,500 in 4 days. I am booked in for a follow up scan this Friday to confirm whatever is going on :cry:
> 
> The last thing I was told is that this is most likely a delayed miscarriage... but somehow I have this tiny bit of me that's holding out hope to see something at the next scan - don't know if that is silly and I'm just setting myself up to be let down :(

Oh no :hugs::hugs: I hope friday gives you some answers, i wish you good luck for then :hugs:


----------



## ClaireRSA

Rachelkt...I know exacly how you are feeling, I was/am in a similar situation, thankfully at my follow up scan 12 days ago the Doc spotted the little bub. I have another scan tomorrow and I am terrified to say the least! Be strong and know that I have sent up a little prayer for you! xxx


----------



## anti

rachel - we're thinking of you. keep us updated! I still got 4 weeks till my scan - really looking forward to it.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Anti - We'll probably have our scans in the same week! I'm so excited, I can't wait to be in the second tri! xo


----------



## wavescrash

Rachel - Good luck. It's still early so hopefully that's all it is and you see something good at your next scan. Please keep us updated :)

As for whether or not we want to find out the gender - I absolutely do. My OH suggested he may not want to find out and I said, "That's fine... then you leave the room and the tech can tell me alone!" Then he said that wouldn't work because I'd give it away or he'd see the color clothes I'm buying and he'd be able to tell. I said 'tough cookies' because I want to know. I don't like doing things gender neutral. And as far as names go, we're undecided. The one girl's name we've agreed upon is Zoey Grace. Grace will be the middle name no matter what though. And for a boy, the middle name we've agreed upon is Harlow (his middle name, his grandfather's first name) but cannot agree on a first name. Everything he picks, I hate. Everything I suggest, he hates. I keep joking around that in the end, it doesn't matter since when it comes time to give a name in the hospital and sign the birth certificate, I have the final say (we're not married or anything) so I can change the name last second if I really wanted to haha.


This week has been flat out miserable for me. First it was nausea and constipation (in spite of my anti-nausea meds) to the point that I left work early on Monday and came home to sleep. Last night, I got hit with a serious migraine that hasn't really left yet. This pregnancy is draining the life outta me!

9 weeks tomorrow. My next appointment is a week from tomorrow :)
Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## bumpin2012

lol, Waves, we're having the same problem. I know what names I want, he hasn't agreed to either of them, but suggests silly names. I told him these are what I want. come up with something reasonable and we'll talk, until then, these are the names.
Thankfully, we both agree to leave the gender a surprise.

I started to feel better in the middle of week 9. Still having bouts of qeasiness, but they never last long, and im rarely throwing up these days, so hopefully this is the end of my MS, and not just a brief pause...


----------



## Lollipopbop

I love the name Harlow! I also love names that have a little meaning, like keeping it in the family! Me and OH have agreed on a boys name but girls names are harder! We like Darcy or Nico and it'll be Rose for the middle name after my Grandma xo


----------



## rjsmam

Rachel - thinking of you and sending positive vibes :hugs:

i had some pink tinged cm today and am trying not to freak about it - having more noticeable cramps too. will consider call the dr/mwife tomorrow - although i haven't even had my first apmnt yet


x


----------



## zephyr

Rachel I am so sorry :( I hope that your scan brings you good news! Sorry you have to go through all this though its really hard, take care of yourself in the meantime.

Oh you ladies are picking awesome names!! tehehe my 2nd daughter is named Zoe and my oldest is named Rose! :p 

I'm kind glad to hear my problem with OH choosing names I hate isn't just with my partner! lol 
I like names with meaning too that's why I have trouble thinking of names myself. I have an idea kinda silly really and the story of why is too long to post (may bore you all haha) but Monarch Butterfly is very significant to me, for this particular pregnancy but any name that means Monarch butterfly or even in another language just doesn't sound right to me. *sigh*
My daughter Zoe was going to be a Jasmine all through the pregnancy if she was a girl, but when she was born Jasmine didn't really feel right and Zoe just came to me so my names may be just like that, after they are born.

I can't believe those of you who are in 9th and 10th week already!! wasn't long ago we were all moaning at 4 and 5 weeks about how time was dragging and it was taking forever!! haha 

Omigosh! I just spilt my lemon drink and while I was down on the ground cleaning it I found my secrect stash of snickers minis! that I hid from OH!! at the bottom of my bookcase! I am so happy right now.


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam Thats no good! maybe just take it easy today and put your feet up :) Heaps of people get light spotting so everything should be okay. I am still getting wicked cramps too, and everything seems okay on my end so maybe your cramps are just from stretching and growing? I reckon you should ring anyways, they might get you a scan :p


----------



## bumpin2012

I couldn't believe it when 10 weeks snuck up. I felt like my whole week 9 didn't happen. Im so excited for my appt on the 18th (13 days!) My Dr is going to try and find a heartbeat! I haven't had a scan, so Im anxious about this appt.


----------



## rjsmam

mmmmm..... snickers.... :munch:

i felt the nausea kick in tonight so went to boots and bought travel sickness bands which say they help morning sickness also.. they seem to be helping!

cramps are continuing, some quite sharp and painful... but thankfully no spotting... will see how it goes before phoning as wouldn't even know who to call yet


x


----------



## sly8190

I am due May 3rd!!! Found out about a month ago!! Can't wait!


----------



## zephyr

uggh I had some spotting too :( and I'm not gunna lie, I'm a state, I have been crying the whole time! and thinking the worst. I can't even stay calm about this and I'm usually the one to tell other people to relax when stuff like this happens!! I paged my midwife and she phoned and said it should be fine, that it was only a small amount and I'm not getting serious cramps or anything but will send me for a scan, so tomorrow I pick up the form and will book in for Monday. On the up side I get to see my babies again if nothing is wrong. On the downside I get to worry all weekend yay me. Also Monday is my sons birthday! Better not be anything wrong. My last pregnancy problems started on my daughters birthday so that would be really shitty timing (again)
It was only a small amount.....but any amount is still a worry.


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - if they get worse or you get more spotting I would just go to the hospital and see someone there or to your usual doctor. I'm unsure how things work where you are but if I didn't have a midwife yet I would of phoned my gp and he would of sent me for a scan.

Glad the travel sickness bands work! I was going to try them but I forgot all about them! pregnancy brain lol.


----------



## rjsmam

zephyr - arg sorry about the spotting - please try not to stress to much.... easier said than done i know... i'm fairly sure you'll be even more susceptible to spotting with 2 beanies.. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## zephyr

Yeah I read that it can happen more, trying not to read much though because I don't want to read bad stuff haha have to ban myself from google and just wait till next week.
Man I hope we all get good news! 

I have to go do the shopping soon and then pick up my sons bike from the shop! Its his 3rd birthday on Monday and we decided to get him a nice new red bike. His older sister got a new bike for her birthday in june and he was so upset he didn't have one!! So he will be one happy boy come Monday :D I am also making him a cars cake. I hope everything calms down so I am able to spend a few hours in the kitchen to decorate it, may have to sit at the kitchen table and do it instead :/ I really enjoy cake making so I am excited about making this one, shall be a challenge I am sure!


----------



## wavescrash

Zephyr - I hope all is well. Since it's stopped, I'm sure it is but at least you get another scan out of it :) Good luck to you and rjsmam! I hope all is well with the both of you.

I've had a migraine for over a day now but it finally seems to have faded enough for me to get out of bed. Good timing since I work the next 6 days.


----------



## zephyr

Yeah me too, I'm actually secretly stoked shes sending me off for a scan! Cos if they're okay then I get to see them again and can rest easy for a few days after the scan :D 
So far so good, nothing more has happened since this morning, a few stabby pains here and there but heck there has been so many pains and cramps and stretching its actually hard to tell if its normal or not.

Oh so good your migraine has eased, those are awful!


----------



## wavescrash

I've been thinking about a private scan at 12 or 13 weeks. I think I'm going to skip the 12-week testing (too many false positives and it won't change anything for me anyway) in which case I won't have another scan until 18-20 weeks. I was ok waiting that long with my daughter but I want to get a head start on guessing the gender based on the nub hahaha. We'll see though, not sure what it costs around here.

Thanks! It was terrrrrrrrrible to say the least.


----------



## anti

Thinking of all you ladies that are spotting. Please keep positive and let us know how you're all getting on. Were all getting close to the second Tri. Hurry up November! :) Stay strong and healthy ladies!! Xx


----------



## zephyr

I havn't had any since that minimal amount this morning and my pains haven't got worse at all. I rested most of the day and plan on resting all weekend too, in my bed, sleeping hopefully yaaaaaay!

Waves - how does that nub thing work? I remember reading a webpage on it about the angle or something but is it accurate? they charge us $5 per photo here, and I would feel silly asking for a pic that included the nub how do you get around that one? without just ordering a whole bunch of pictures and hoping you get one with it in?


----------



## sharon0302

Quick up date. I had more bleeding yesterday morning and went to A & E as per my GP, they sent me to Early Pregnancy Clinic and after a rather uncomfortable internal ultrasound (apparently my uterus is tilted) i saw beanie and that amazing flicker of a heart beat.:happydance: So everything looks good but i will be much happier with no more bleeding and getting to 2nd trimester!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## rjsmam

great news about the scan Sharon!!!! seeing the heartbeat must be awesome

zephyr - glad to hear no more spotting - and hope you get that scan v soon. the bday cake sounds fab & your son will be so pleased. i don't know why but i assumed you were from the uk!

hope the rest of you lovelies are all well!

no more spotting for me & cramps are just the usual.. i think?? i literally only had a tiny bit of pink cm combined with few cramps... so don't think i'll call unless anything else kicks off.. fingers crossed it wasn't anything ominous



xx


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Mommies
I just had my follow up scan. Baby measured 8w2d so my new due date is 15 May. Saw the little beating heart, PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## ClaireRSA

I made a new "winter" ticker...I live in the S hemisphere so I'm going to have a winter baby! Can't wait!


----------



## rjsmam

urgh spoke too soon.. cramps and pink cm..... to call the drs or not?????


----------



## ClaireRSA

If I were you, i would just call to be on the safe side, I know how you feel.


----------



## anti

Clair - thats great!!! so chuft for you!

rsjmam - call the doc! Just to be safe. xx


----------



## rjsmam

i've called - they gonna call back - am hoping a mwife calls me back rather than dr ........... feeling rather crampy. have been to loo again but so far so good - but cramps are heating up :cry:


----------



## anti

let us know how you get on. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## rjsmam

dr just said what i expected - was lovely though. said if i get actual bleeding or if i feel more unwell they will call me in but until then they won't need to investigate.. said some people get light bleed around time af is due.. 

so i really need to wait it out.... sigh.. patience is a virtue i guess


----------



## anti

im glad they put your mind at rest. hope it gets better. :)

Who's got appointments tomorrow??


----------



## jennijunni

I keep fogetting about the May bluebells!! I tend to hover in the 1rst trimester sub forum, but would much rather be here. I am not sure if I am on your list anti, but my EDD is May 12, which means I will have my baby on May 14, happens with every baby!! LOL!! I am nervous, excited!! This is my 7th pregnancy, we had a recent loss, a baby boy in my 17th week in June, and we are over the moon that we are expecting again! I have been married for 13 years, we have 4 bio children, and 2 "adopted" daughters, they are actually our nieces, but to us, they are just part of our brood. I have had a ton of ms, but it seems to be easing up, and so is my fatigue. I am excited for the 2nd trimester, and excited to get past 17 weeks, that will be my "hump" LOL!!

I hope all the mamas that are bleeding are feeling well. I bled with 2 of my pregnancies, my 5th and 6th. 5th is my youngest DD, the 6th did end in a loss, but it was in my 2nd trimester, and had absolutely nothing to do with my early bleeding, so I think all will be well. I find with each pregnancy I have cramping, around the day my AF would have been due, until I am in my 2nd trimester. So no worries about cramping. 

I will be thinking of you all, and sending lots and lots of baby dust!!! GL and I hope everyone starts to feel well, and secure in their pregnancies.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> I havn't had any since that minimal amount this morning and my pains haven't got worse at all. I rested most of the day and plan on resting all weekend too, in my bed, sleeping hopefully yaaaaaay!
> 
> Waves - how does that nub thing work? I remember reading a webpage on it about the angle or something but is it accurate? they charge us $5 per photo here, and I would feel silly asking for a pic that included the nub how do you get around that one? without just ordering a whole bunch of pictures and hoping you get one with it in?

I don't know how accurate it is but it's a better predictor to me than peeing in baking soda or something like that haha. I'm not sure how to get a picture with the nub without asking honestly. I've never done it before but I'm just going to ask for it anyway. You could always say you like that view best haha.


9 weeks today, so exciting! My next appointment is a week from today :)

rjsmam - I hope you're doing okay and that it's nothing at all to worry about!


----------



## anti

jenni and sly - you're now on the list. yay! :) Will have to sit down and make notes of who's had scans already.

Hope you've all had a good day so far. Really looking forward to tomorrow's appointment with the midwife - even though I HATE blood tests. I know its gotta be done, and it doesn't actually hurt - its just the thought that creeps me out.


----------



## zephyr

Waves LOL if I get another scan later on I may ask for one, 8 and a half weeks be too early hey? I dunno though, I would feel pretty awkward haha 

rjsmam sorry its still happening, I hope it goes away soon! Can you book in for a scan anyways? That's funny you thought I was from the UK, actually my family is originally from England but I was born and bred in New Zealand. 
I am really looking forward to making this cake! I made a Thomas last year and I made a Candyland board game cake as well once, that one was so fun!!

Congrats on the scans! Sharon and Claire! 

Ive got an appointment in 2 hours to pick up my ultrasound form and then I have to go over and book in for next week for the scan.
So far today I have been okay, been getting really bad diarrhoea Sorry TMI!!! I'm so totally over the changes in my bowels, one minute constipated the next far from it!

Hows everyone else today?


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hi girls, sorry to hear about spotting but it's very common in early pregnancy so try not to worry, hope all is okay! 

I have my MW apt tomorrow, so excited/nervous! xoxo


----------



## rjsmam

i just had such a stressful day at work combined with the pink cm & cramps... the cm was literally that - a tiny pink of white/pink.. i have to just hope the cramps are normal growing pains & wait til scan! i ended up leaving work at about 3pm and went to bed... felt bad about it but i'm never sick - and i only really left 2hrs early!

unfortunately here in the uk you can't ask for a scan - the dr said if i feel really unwell or if any bleeding then they'll consider seeing me... so i'll wait I guess... still crampy tonight with back pain but am having usual nausea so am hoping all is well.......

lollipopbop - exciting! let us know how the apmnt goes - i have mine next Wed


xx


----------



## zephyr

Oh that is really sad they don't just do them! Maybe once you have had your appointment your midwife can then just order them for you if you need one. Well because everything hasn't really increased or got worse for you then that is a good sign! 

Well I have good news, I have a scan in 3 hours! so fingers crossed I am putting up another picture of two babies later!
I went to see my midwife and I said to her I have had nothing since yesterday morning and that everything seems to be okay now. She said to still get the scan done. Then when I went into the radiology department they said they had a free appointment today.
I'm kinda nervous, hope they are both still there! I'm sure everything will be fine but still.......nervous!


----------



## bumpin2012

Rjsmam, I would call them and talk to them again. I would be concerned about the back pain. Have you had a scan yet at all?

Hope everyone is feeling ok. I got hit with a nasty cold...Im coughing so hard it makes me gag! but on a brighter note, the MS seems to be fading this week - YAY! We will see how my next 3 night shifts go.


----------



## zephyr

Well I had the scan! and the smaller one has caught up in growth and they both were measuring 'roughly the same' the technician said.
I got to see them both wriggling away and their heart rates were both somewhere in between 170 - 180! They said everything looked good, sensitive cervix maybe? Hope it doesn't happen again.

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/IMG_0200.jpg


----------



## zephyr

They were both measuring 8w5d which is odd cos I was sure one was meant to be 8 weeks today and the other 8w2d. I didn't realise growth varied that much early on but maybe it does


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> So far today I have been okay, been getting really bad diarrhoea Sorry TMI!!! I'm so totally over the changes in my bowels, one minute constipated the next far from it!

UGH I would kill for some diarrhea. I've been constipated since I got pregnant and I'm lucky if I have 1 BM a week :/ The anti-nausea meds I was prescribed said a side-effect is diarrhea yet it's seemed to block me up some more. So I added chewable fiber supplements and it makes my stomach all wrenched and nauseous. It helped when I took 2 doses of the fiber that one day but it made for a terrible night of sleep.

Unfortunately, I need to take the fiber again because I can't stand the way I feel being all blocked up. So, sad to say, I'd love for some diarrhea hahaha.


EXCITING about the scan :) Glad you were able to get in today & didn't have to wait. Also glad to hear they're about the same in size! I don't know if it's different with twins but the heart rates make me think they're both girls!


----------



## zephyr

Its funny you say that because my first twin dream I had early in the pregnancy they were twin girls lol and OH wants 2 boys or at least one boy so I would laugh so hard if they were both girls. I mean I'll be happy with girls, but I actually would rather one of each or two boys. Boys are so much easier!!! Either way though, I'm just stoked they are both still there . Its going to be a loooooong wait until the anatomy scan!

Awh that really sucks about the constipation! I know I would prefer the other over that but even then thats not to much fun either! This morning I took a stab in the dark and guessed constipation day, ate a bowl of grapes and soon found out I was wrong. So not cool lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Well the heart rate thing held true with my daughter (she was 157 nearly the whole pregnancy) and most of my friend's pregnancies so I'll be anxious to see how it plays out for you!

Yeah I can't imagine it's fun to have it constantly or every other day or something like that but once a week would be great right about now. I have a feeling it's playing a huge part in my nausea. I'm sure it'd help if I ate more fruits and veggies but I've never been big on either of those. And having nausea 24/7 doesn't help me want to eat foods I'm not a huge fan of hahah.


----------



## freddie

I have my scan in an hour and a half. I don't think I have ever been this nervous.... :nope: Please send out good vibes...


----------



## zephyr

Oh rachel! I hope your scan went well! Good luck :D

Waves yeah I remember my midwife saying something like that with my second and I was like "naww shes a boy" and my midwife said "ya never know, the heart rate is pretty high and they reckon usually that means a girl" I was so convinced I was having a boy, but nope she was a girl so I'll be interested to test this out too. I feel sorry for my son if they are girls though. 4 sisters! wowee


----------



## Lollipopbop

Zephyr - What great news! Your twins are growing nicely.

Rachel - Good luck, hope all went well!

I'm off to my 1st MW appointment now, wish me luck! xoxo


----------



## sharon0302

Zephyr- those pics are fantastic!

Still feeling pretty good no more bleeding :thumbup: long may it continue!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.

Rachel - I hope all goes well with your scan this morning.

Zephyr - good news your twins are doing well and measuring the same.

After thinking my symptoms had eased off earlier this week they came back with a vengence yesterday! Sore bbs and feeling so sick until I fall asleep. I think a nice stroll with one of my dogs will help this morning....then off to watch Dirty Dancing musical tonight yay!


----------



## anti

Zephyr that's great news!! :)

Rachel, please let us know how it went. Thinking of you. 

Lollipopbob-I have my first midwife appointment this afternoon. :) nervous but excited. 

The postman tried delivering stuff earlier this week and I was obviously at work so I went online to arrange a redelivery for today. The postman has already been and no parcels?! Hoping it's a different postman that's gonna bring it. And hope he hurries up coz I need to go out. Argh!


----------



## YoungNImum

I just told the 1st person my twin sister, i have my mobile on my knee and everytime i go to ring my mum i keep putting the phone down, its not that she will be disapointed its just i no she might have something to say.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone! Well, that midwife appointment was a bit of a let down. I was in there 10 minutes! I thought this was going to be my booking appointment but nope! :( She just took my height, weight and sent my info to the Hospital for my scan. Boo, hope yours goes better Anti! xoxo


----------



## rjsmam

hey all!!! 

zephyr - your scan is awesome!!! beautiful - twins are so precious.. i have one son and a ss so would love a pink one

lollipopbop - sorry about your apmnt - can't beleive it was only 10mins! i was told it will be an hr next wk at least.... we'll see!

Rachel - still sending positive vibes :hugs:

love to everyone else....

afm... at work. still crampy but back pain isn't so bad - mostly cramps... no pink today so far. tmi but i've been inspecting the loo paper and scrutinising it for colour... thought i saw it a tinge brown... but i guess unless it's obviously red or brown i should stop looking for it....



xx


----------



## YoungNImum

All my family no now, just a weight of my sholders, just going to ring Doctors now to make an appointment, Your scan pic is fab Zephyr no question on who is gonna have the biggest bump on this thread haha x


----------



## freddie

I'm afraid it wasn't good news and I am definitely going to miscarry - nothing has happened/ grown in the week since the last scan. I don't know how long it will take for my body to actually miscarry but I hope that it will happen soon naturally :( It's been lovely being a part of this thread for my short time here... I wish you girls healthy and happy pregnancies. I am trying to think positively as the nurse said it is just bad luck and more than likely all will be fine next time around. Plus apparently for 6 months after a miscarriage you are extra fertile, so I am trying to look forward to a healthy pregnancy in the close future...

Thanks for all your support xxx


----------



## YoungNImum

rachelkt said:


> I'm afraid it wasn't good news and I am definitely going to miscarry - nothing has happened/ grown in the week since the last scan. I don't know how long it will take for my body to actually miscarry but I hope that it will happen soon naturally :( It's been lovely being a part of this thread for my short time here... I wish you girls healthy and happy pregnancies. I am trying to think positively as the nurse said it is just bad luck and more than likely all will be fine next time around. Plus apparently for 6 months after a miscarriage you are extra fertile, so I am trying to look forward to a healthy pregnancy in the close future...
> 
> Thanks for all your support xxx


Im so sorry to hear this, i cant imagin how you are feeling, stay strong :hugs:xxx


----------



## bumpin2012

rachelkt said:


> I'm afraid it wasn't good news and I am definitely going to miscarry - nothing has happened/ grown in the week since the last scan. I don't know how long it will take for my body to actually miscarry but I hope that it will happen soon naturally :( It's been lovely being a part of this thread for my short time here... I wish you girls healthy and happy pregnancies. I am trying to think positively as the nurse said it is just bad luck and more than likely all will be fine next time around. Plus apparently for 6 months after a miscarriage you are extra fertile, so I am trying to look forward to a healthy pregnancy in the close future...
> 
> Thanks for all your support xxx

Oh honey, im so sorry. I hope to see you back here soon.:hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr - such a beautiful set of pics. Its amazing that there are 2 in there! Can they tell if you twins are identical yet? I really have no idea even how they tell!

Lollipop - I was disappointed with my 8 week appt too, all I got was my weight taken, a scolding for losing weight (in a nice way, my Dr is awesome) and a perscription for anti nausea meds. I think i waited in the waiting room longer than my actual appt.

Rsjmam - Hope your cramping and bleeding settles. I know cramping and spotting can be normal in early pregnancy, but its still worrying.

YoungNImum - Did you mom take the news well?


----------



## YoungNImum

bumpin2012 said:


> Zephyr - such a beautiful set of pics. Its amazing that there are 2 in there! Can they tell if you twins are identical yet? I really have no idea even how they tell!
> 
> Lollipop - I was disappointed with my 8 week appt too, all I got was my weight taken, a scolding for losing weight (in a nice way, my Dr is awesome) and a perscription for anti nausea meds. I think i waited in the waiting room longer than my actual appt.
> 
> Rsjmam - Hope your cramping and bleeding settles. I know cramping and spotting can be normal in early pregnancy, but its still worrying.
> 
> YoungNImum - Did you mom take the news well?

She did take it well she said she knew from my shape, she just asked how i felt about it, Thanks x

Where is everyone from?


----------



## Islander

Hey everyone - Im due 7th of May....first scan will be on the 25th - very excited!i dunno why but I have a funny feeling there's 2 in there - but we'll see...


----------



## YoungNImum

Welcome Islander, congrats!
One of the girls found out she is having twins maybe the group will have 2 sets :D Hope your scan goes well x


----------



## wavescrash

Rachel - I'm so very sorry to hear that. I hope you can make it back here soon. I fell pregnant right after my early miscarriage so it's definitely possible. Hugs for you!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi there ladies, 

I would love to join as my EDD is May 11, this is just from my own calculations not official just yet but my Mid wife seems to think May 14... lets go with May 11 for now and I will update as soon as I know for sure!


----------



## wavescrash

Welcome :) I'm due May 10 so you're one day after me!
If we go by your midwife's date, that's one day before my birthday so either date is exciting to me haha!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

wavescrashove said:


> Welcome :) I'm due May 10 so you're one day after me!
> If we go by your midwife's date, that's one day before my birthday so either date is exciting to me haha!




I am just SOOOO Excited wither way


----------



## bumpin2012

Im in Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## bumpin2012

Ezza BUB1 said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :) I'm due May 10 so you're one day after me!
> If we go by your midwife's date, that's one day before my birthday so either date is exciting to me haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just SOOOO Excited wither wayClick to expand...

welcome and congrats!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Rachel - I'm so sorry to hear your news :( Sending my love to you, it must be very difficult. I hope you're back over on this side asap, just take it all in your own time. xoxo

Rjsmam - I hope your appointment goes better than mine!

Ezza - I'm due May 12th! Congratulations xoxo


----------



## anti

rachel - Im so sorry! :hugs: we're always here for you! Please keep positive. I know you dont understand why this is happening to you, but everything happens for a reason - you may never know what the reason was but you will still have a 2012 baby. Keep strong, chin up and it'll all be perfect next time. :hugs:

welcome to the new girls - I'll update the front page soon - on my phone at the moment so its not as easy!

Had my midwife appointment today - was ok I guess. We had like a group discussion. there was about 10 of us expectant mums. Some were noticably pregnant, others werent.

Had a private chat with the midwife after that and she gave loads of info and books and stuff - so that was quite nice. They're all really nice. 

Then I had my bloods done - I got so scared coz its been about 4 years since I had bloods done and everyone infront of me was in there for like 20 mins each and they came out with plasters and bandages all over the place - I was in there for 5 mins and came out with 1 little plaster - so I was panicking for nothing! :)

I dont need to anything now until my scan - which is in 4 weeks time. :) then all the other appointments start falling into place. 

Not sure if any of you have thought about birth plans etc... Ive opted for the birthing centre and they dont do epidurals there or any major pain relief like that. So here's hoping I can cope! haha


----------



## zephyr

Rachel I am very sorry too, take care of yourself, I am sure we will see you over here again soon! 

I am in New Zealand. I have always loved the place name Nova Scotia I have no idea what its like there but the name sounds beautiful so that's what I imagine it to be hehe.

Islander - ooo I hope so! good luck!

Anti - wow thats great! You should manage just fine, just prepare yourself well, natural births are hard BUT you'll feel proud after the first time. I think I already discussed my birthplan, I don't really have one, probably c section if thats the safer route. I dont wanna risk anything. I also dont want a c section but if needs must......I guess. Man I hope I get to talk to someone soon about it.

My OH made me oats this morning for breakfast and I almost spewed, it was so gross, he was upset lol also woke up during the night to spew :( ohhhhh I hope this is gone soon its not happening as much as it was but I'm finding its more sudden now, dont feel it building up anymore. I don't think I need to worry bout losing weight though, I'm a lot thicker and have a small bump and have been eating like a horse! I can't even suck in my pants i was wearing from 4 weeks along. sucking in there is a still a 2 or 3 inch gap between the button and the hole! I testd out how big I got yesterday lol scary!!
Im actually quite nervous of how big I am going to get :/ I seen some twin bump photos and they look scary big


----------



## Lollipopbop

Anti - Your appointment sounds like it went great! I really wish they would have taken my bloods and given me the info packs! I don't feel like I have any support from my midwife, she was a bit rubbish and didn't give me any info or anything.. I was in there 10 mins. This is my first pregnancy and it'd be nice to feel like some things happening!:(


----------



## Islander

i havent seen or heard from midwife yet - my gp gave me he info packs, took my bloods and felt my tummy...she also booked my scan :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

so sorry rachel!!! :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

zephyr said:


> I am in New Zealand. I have always loved the place name Nova Scotia I have no idea what its like there but the name sounds beautiful so that's what I imagine it to be hehe.

I love living here, even though its very different from where I grew up. I grew up in central Canada, on the prairies, now im living next to the ocean. It really is a lovely province, full of forests and lakes. Its small, likely about 1/4 the size of New Zealand. 

I have always wanted to visit New Zealand and Australia, but its not likely to happen in my lifetime. Its quite a bit of money just to fly there, let alone tour. sigh... Its so funny to hear someone say they would want to visit your country/province. We are so used to what its like, that its strange to hear people be enamored with it.


----------



## bumpin2012

anti, my plans are to walk into the delivery room at the hospital, and whatever happens, happens. As long as this baby is born, I dont care how they get here...lol...

I thought about using a birthing center, but I just dont want to limit my options. If I need an epidural to get this baby out, then I want one, if I dont need one, then I wont have one, ykwim? However, going full out natural is commendable, and you will be so proud of yourself when all is said and done!


----------



## loveacupcake

Hi everyone I haven't posted here in a bit. The exhaustion, work and the freelance work I'm doing at night leaves me no time to play on here anymore. Just wanted to give you all an update though. I had my first scan 2 weeks ago when I was 5w4d and saw a beautiful gestational sac and fetal pole. I went in yesterday for my 2 week followup to check growth and I hear the tech say, "You know it's twins right?" My hubs thought she was joking but there they were on the screen! My due date is still May 18. And they are measuring at 7w6d and the other at 8w. Both have the same heartbeat of 167. Baby A is kinda of hiding in a sac above Baby B so it was tricky getting the photos. Think Baby A is camera shy already!

We are so overwhelmed at the moment. I know that my great aunt had twins and one of my great grandmother's sisters as well had twins. So it was a possibility. I was in such a haze yesterday. Reading everything I could (at work lol). I also started freaking out about the belly size. I'm not a large girl so I have no idea how I'm going to lug that around. I'm not even showing yet and haven't gained anything... probably the fact that all food disgusts me at the moment unless I'm eating fruit salad.

Anyway I'm glad I'm not the only one going through this, zephyr!


----------



## Islander

congrats!what lovely news :)


----------



## rjsmam

Rachel i am so sorry, thinking of you :hugs:

Islander lovely to see another scot here!! (i'm from inverness)

hi loveacupcake - fab more twinnies!!! that's really funny how the tech told you!

bumpin2012 - agree with you re not limiting options - particularly after my son's birth

thankfully i've had no more pink cm... but i'm a bit glum today as am so sick... the thought of another 4 or 5 wks of this is ruff!!! smells are awful... even clean smells... i don't fancy eating anything & certainly don't enjoy any of food... gah :sick:



x


----------



## Islander

lol i love that ure location is very far north - we call where u live down south :)


----------



## rjsmam

Islander said:


> lol i love that ure location is very far north - we call where u live down south :)

haha yes indeed! that makes me a southerner lol :) but not a sassenach :haha:


----------



## SummerLily

hello ladies !! hope you dont mind me dropping by !! 

popped on at the begining of the thread to let you know that im a may-mummy-to-be ! we found out this week that we have 3 very healthy triplets in there !!! 

hope your all well ! will have a browse through the thread when i can get on the laptop !! xx


----------



## anti

Omg summerlily!! That is great news! Congrats! So many multiples coming through!! :) will update the front page as soon as I get the computer. :)


----------



## Lollipopbop

More twins! Congratulations!!


----------



## zephyr

OMG yaaaaaaay! more may multiples! 

loveacupcake I am worried about the bump size too, some of those photos as beautiful as they are just look.....so.....large! Congrats on your double surprise! The shock has worn off for us now and now the worry has set in haha

SummerLily - wow triplets! Congrats! You must still be pretty shocked! 3 babies?! Took me a while to get my head round two!! 

bumpin - So many people want to visit New Zealand I actually feel very lucky to have been born here, I think about leaving sometimes but then I know if I did I would probably miss the place too much!
Nova Scotia sounds like a place I would like to visit but would be many many years before travel happens, maybe when the kids have all left home! haha

I'm getting a bit tired of the getting up and peeing 3 times a night thing! My spewing seems to be settling a little, not so urgent anymore and I just feel sick a lot instead.
My intense hunger has settled too and now I am finding my meals have decreased in size because my stomach just I dunno, seems full all the time.
I woke up to a nose bleed this morning!!! and I sometimes feel faint, guess thats the blood volume increasing?
I had intense stomach cramps last night, could barely walk to the bathroom, they were diarreah cramps :blush: I actually thought I had caught something, but I have been okay since so guess its pregnancy related.
My sons birthday tomorrow, I have been eating relatively healthy all week so I am looking forward to the cake and party food :happydance:

So how is everyone today?!


----------



## wavescrash

Ladies, I could really use some advice. I feel bad saying this because you're all so lovely but please don't judge.


I've been with my OH nearly a year and we willingly got pregnant. In the last month or so since I've found out I was actually pregnant, so much has changed and unlike a lot of posts like this - it's all on me. I've distanced myself and almost feel myself losing feelings for him. I'm 25 and he'll be 26 this month but he doesn't act as mature as I'd like. I know, I know... who's OH actually does? But I want more for my life/future and having a child in the mix (well, another since I have a 6 year old but that's another story) changes everything. I don't want this to turn into a novel so I'll try to sum up as much as I can.


He never graduated high school and never got his GED. He seems to have no desire to go back and get that and further his education (college or anything.) He's bounced from job to job and somehow gotten fired from most of them or quit the others for stupid reasons. He's been unemployed the last 3 months and finally started a retail job yesterday. Work is work and money is money so I won't be picky right now but he has no aspirations in life. Doesn't think about 5, 10 years from now and making things work as a family unit or anything like that. There's a lot to him that is too immature for what I want in my life/partner. I need an equal and someone with similar goals as mine, you know? He loves me a lot and when I confronted him a few weeks ago about feeling off about our relationship, he told me he's willing to do whatever it takes to make it work. That's very sweet of him to say but he doesn't have it in him to do what I want/need. I know they say to date someone 4 years older than you so that the guy is at your maturity level and that's basically the case here.

If I weren't pregnant, it'd be clear cut for me to end the relationship. Yes, it'd hurt him but I can't sacrifice what I want in life to avoid hurting his feelings. However, I AM pregnant and this is his first child. We planned to get pregnant which makes me feel even more guilt for wanting to call us quits. He's forced into having a child, having a responsibility and the person he thought he'd spend his life with isn't on the same page anymore. He once told me (before we thought about getting pregnant) that if I ever did, I was stuck with him for life because he didn't want his child growing up without a father like he did. That's very noble but why do I have to be stuck? I know we see posts on here all the time about girls saying they had a planned pregnancy and the guy left them and we tell them that they'll survive, that they and their baby are more important. But what about when it's the other way around and the girl decides she wants out and the father/guy wants to stay in? I just feel such guilt but I can't help how I feel. I can't help but want more in life and my partner. It's nice to have someone head over heels in love with you and willing to give you the moon but the moon isn't what I need.

What do you ladies think? What should I do?
We're barely speaking lately and he's left the house, feeling terrible and as he posted on Facebook, questioning if he actually exists. I feel bad because I do care about him and have a love for him but it's also unfair of me to pretend and go along like all is well when my heart isn't truly in it. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## zephyr

Awh, is this something that has happened recently? Since being pregnant? or is this how you felt before. It could just be the hormones, I would waiit it out and see because you may regret any decision made while your body is raging full of preggy hormones, cos usually those decisions aren't very rational. I have made decisions whilst pregnant in the past that I regretted afterwards and I totally blame the hormones. Its almost like I just wasn't myself.

I could be wrong though, but personally I would just wait and see and try and make it work out especially if you cared about him before you got pregnant.

My OH has no aspirations in life either and it pisses me off. He will quite happily stack shelves for a living and he changes his mind every 5 seconds on what he wants to do (my oh is 4 years younger so I should expect that) but I mean he just started a course because he wanted to go into IT but now hes decided he hates it after 3 months and wants to go back to stacking shelves arrrrggh the rage!! lol but I guess I knew what he was like to start with so some things I just have to accept as part of who he is :) I too have days of not caring about him also, but I know in my case its purely hormonal. 

He has said to you he is willing to do whatever it takes, tell him what you need and give him a chance at least. If he can't do it and you still feel the same way then by all means live your life how you want to live it, but you never know. Having a child changes everything and this could be his motivation to do something with his life.


----------



## zephyr

Today I am in food heaven! I brought the wrong icing for my sons cake, instead of the rollable white icing I got the almond one and it smelt so great I was loving rolling it out!!
I managed to make black icing and red icing and I found some white too in the end so I have all the icing ready for the cake.

I made home made ice cream, well I have yet to test it out, but I added cream to some home made yoghurt and have put that in the freezer and been stirring it every half hour or so hopefully it turns out!

I am in the process of making a 3 coloured jelly thing I have one colour in the mold already and just waiting for that to set so I can do the next layer!

I also have my two chocolate fudge cakes baked and now in the freezer getting ready for me to cut into a car shape!

And now I am kinda tired but also really excited about this birthday thing. I love birthdays!! oh yeah II made cream cheese icing too nom nom nom. Guess where a lot of that ended up? lols


----------



## tootsiegb

congrats on all the twins & triplets!!! It so lovely.
My husband keeps thinking that we are having twins, as i have been more sick this time around. But i think i would be even more sick than this!! Hope you are all well. Dont get on here much & the thread moves so quickly. Scan 3 weeks 2moro. Still seems ages away yet. xxx


----------



## anti

Front page is updated now. Im sooo tired! Bring on 5pm! Wanna go home and sleep! Roll on November!


----------



## rjsmam

waves :hugs: you're obviously going through turmoil right now. big hugs hon. i do agree with zephyr though, pregnancy hormones are mind bending and i think you should hang on just a bit. everything is exagerated x a million with these hormones (i've had a real touch of the glums myself) and it's natural to doubt everything - but i don't reckon you should make any decisions just yet. but do try to talk to your oh or a friend - just letting it out in person can help?

zephyr - love your new avatar! hope the party went well - sounds like you worked v hard for your wee one. hope you not too tired.

anti - i'm with ya - roll on Nov!!! i'm on holiday this wk for the school hols, but am wondering if i'd actually be better at work to make the time go past. nov = 12wks so bring it on!

hey to everyone else in the may gang!

afm - have some difficult decision to make re telling work. i abosutely do not want them to know yet but i have to make a number of business trips/flights and just do not want to undertake them if i'm feeling so rubbish as i am now. will have one short trip in couple of wks - will only be 10wks & it should only be short flight/stay but if i've got this nausea i'm dreading it. dh is advising me to tell my boss but i don't know..... anyhow i have a big pot of veg soup which on the hob which i'm craving along with tuna sandwiches! off to stir the veg...... :)



x


----------



## Islander

hi rjsmam - i recently flew from the UK to Australia (via singapore one way and bangkok the other) i was only 4-6 weeks but had very bad nausea and tiredness - i just told the staff and they were soooo helpful. i also booked wheelchair assistance (caus i have arthritis but it was great cause i was just sooooo tired lol) i just told anyone who would listen and let them do the hard work in travelling for me :) good luck tho xxx


----------



## rjsmam

thanks Islander! your trip sounds awesome - were you on holiday? 

i don't mind the travelling so much and have already done two trips away (I actually got my bfp in a hotel room by myself lol) it's more the loooong days involved. the early flight on a monday means a 4.30am start and usually my boss has us in the office til at least 8 then followed by more long days.... just not sure i wanna do that if you know what i mean.... but maybe i'll just suck it up & get on with it lol


----------



## Islander

it was an almost holiday - was only there for 10 days!it was my best friends hen night and wedding! :)took me 7 das travelling (there and back) including 24 hours on a boat (12 hour ferry from shetland to aberdeen, then back again lol) so, yeah, i get what u mean about long days etc :)


----------



## rjsmam

wowees what a trip! am sure it was worth it though!


----------



## hoping29

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Lots of you seem to be going through really tough times at the moment so I am really sorry to hear that and sending lots of good vibes to you all.

Tiredness has settled a little this week and don't seem as hungry or nauseous. Apart from feeling bloated, still no big pregnancy symptoms to comment on. Waiting to hear from my midwife now for our first appointment and trying to decide if I should go for a private scan at 9 weeks as I am still worried that something has gone wrong inside. Found a place where they do them for £59 which is more affordable than £100. Plus I am really impatient, it would bridge the gap quite nicely between now and 12 weeks.

Quite excited about seeing the midwife as I guess that will make it all seem real.

Hope some of you have better weeks this week x


----------



## zephyr

I was exhausted by the end of the day! the party and the cake was a success my boy was happy! by 3pm though I was conked out in bed. My mum showed up at 4pm and in my half asleep state i flew out of bed so fast that my feet got tangled in the blanket and I face planted the floor LOL there was a blanket there to catch my face so I didn't hurt myself and luckily only my 10 year old saw. She walked past my door just as I did it and did a double take "muuuum are you alright?!" then she laughed at me haha

I have been craving ready salted potato chips really badly....Not the chip part, just the salty part I'm worred if I keep eating them Ill put on too much weight but they are so yummy. I just wish I would crave something healthy! With my son it was mandarins and I brought a kilo a day! and my daughters were blackberries and gooseberries and crunchy bananas (yes, half ripe bananas that had a crunch to them ewwwww)

I've barely seen my nausea at all its has slowly gone, occasionally I feel really ill though but not as much as before.

Hows everyone else doing? Hope everyone has had a great weekend!


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey all, god i cant open my fridge without heaving :(:(
The sicky feeling is taking over and i feel rather drained
On the plus side iv got to see doc on wednesday and get a scan booked 
I hope everyone is well

And wow i think this must be the Baby+1 thread so happy for you girls who are having more than 1 little surprise congrats x


----------



## wavescrash

thanks ladies. it was mostly hormones talking but i just needed to get that all out. zephyr, glad the birthday went well!!!

i have to work tomorrow morning and that will make 6 days in a row. i'm so drained and worn out and frustrated with co-workers. add that to feeling sick 24/7 and i'm flat out miserable. i have a feeling a decent part of my nausea is thanks to the constipation but i just can't seem to go. fiber supplements just make me gassy and feel even worse. i just want to clean out my intestines completely already haha.

i go back to my doc on thursday at 10 weeks so i plan to mention it all to her but i just want to curl into a ball and cry until then. this nausea is so unreal anymore :(

hope you're all feeling better than i am!


----------



## ClaireRSA

Morning ladies
having ANOTHER scan this moring had a few more drops of bright red blood yesterday blood. Feeling very nervous!
My poor husband...I nearly dragged him off to his clinc last night (he is a vet) to ultrasound me...haha...but then I thought that would not be a good idea, incase we saw a prob. Anyway, i'll keep you posted. have a lovely day. 
xxx


----------



## anti

Good luck Claire - let us know how you get on. Im sure everything is fine.

Im still so tired! Was in bed at half 8 last night and its not even 8 this morning and Im already falling asleep! Work is going to be difficult for the next few weeks I think! Really struggling with the tiredness! :(


----------



## ClaireRSA

Ok so I really think they need to start writing a text book about me. 
I saw the Doc and the baby is now measuring 9w4d...my very original age with due date 11 May...and she saw that i have a heart shaped uterus...which I knew about from my last pregnancy...BUT...in the other half of the "heart" is another, empty sac...WTF! She said that that is where the bleeding probably is coming from and that she hopes it will just be re-absorbed. If it does want to come out there is a chance it will pull the other baby out. *SOB* Why me! My last preg was a 2nd trimester loss from a VERY rare conditon...what are the chances of something else so odd happenig to me again! 

but on the bright side my baby's heart beat was 180bpm!


----------



## sharon0302

Claire

All My positive thoughts are with you that everything works out ok, and May 2012 is the best May ever!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## anti

Claire - thinking of you. Keep strong! Let us know how you're getting on. :hugs:


----------



## rjsmam

Claire so sorry you're going through these troubles.... that strong heartbeat sounds very positive - sending more positive vibes that you have no more bleeding....

xox


----------



## YoungNImum

Glad to hear your babys heart beat is strong im sure thats a good sign. x


----------



## bumpin2012

Claire: Glad baby is doing well, hoping for a happy outcome for you!

Anti: hang in there, I was soooo tired at 8 weeks. I spent around 15 hours a day asleep, and in the middle of week 9 I started to feel almost normal.

Waves: try eating Kiwis for a couple of days. I read that they have a laxative effect and it worked for me!

11 weeks today!!!! Im so happy baby is now a lime. Only 1 more week until my appt, when I will hopefully get to hear the baby's heartbeat (finally!)


----------



## yazzy

Clare - i'm glad you had a good scan showing baby with a strong heartbeat. Fingers crossed everything works out well for you.

Tiredness is really getting to me at the mo...been yawning since I got to work at 8.30 this morning! Not been feeling so sick today so have managed to actually get some work done...although I am on here now lol!

Hope you are all well ladies :)


----------



## anti

thanks bumpin! Hope I feel better by the weekend! I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow! yay! Looking forward to the 12 week mark!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Claire - Sounds like your bean is a strong one so hopefully everything will be okay :)

AFM - Started a new job yesterday and keeping my pregnancy quiet but omg! I went to the toilet as I wasn't feeling well and it was near the kitchen and the smell of the food cooking sent me over the edge and thankfully I was near the toilet cos my lunch decided to come up! Ugh! Hope this sickness doesn't last xo


----------



## anti

Lollipop well done on the job! Hope the sickness goes away! When do you plan on telling them? I'm on a temporary contract at the moment with an agency. Not sure when I should tell them or what I'm entitled to or anything!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi everyone! had my first ultrasound yesterday and heard the heartbeat :happydance: my new EDD is june 2nd though..


----------



## Lollipopbop

Anti - Thanks! :D I have no idea when to tell them, I'm really nervous. I did apply before I was pregnant and I need the extra cash! I think I'll be entitled to Maternity Pay.. I'm just planning on working hard and showing them that they can't do without me.. 

ladies.. any idea when we should tell them!?

Touch the sky - Lovely scan! Hearing the heartbeat must of been amazing! xoxo


----------



## Islander

google it....directgov has loads of info on when you have to tell them and what rights you have re leave and pay


----------



## Lollipopbop

It says to tell them at least 15 weeks before the due date, is that leaving it too long?! xoxo


----------



## Islander

thats the law - so it cant be too long...but you can tell them sooner if u want :)


----------



## zephyr

Claire I am sorry the news wasn't all great but your baby has a strong heartbeat and looked fine so I am sure everything will be okay :D 

Touch the sky congrats on your scan! glad to hear it went well.

Glad everyone else is doing okay! Speaking of jobs, we have decided that I need to start looking for one over xmas just so that we have that little extra we need for two babies! One we could afford, two more is stretching it....I'm starting to worry about all that stuff now. I know everything will fall into place and we will adjust but its still very scary.
I am also not sure what to say when I apply for jobs cos I will clearly be showing a lot sooner and then there's the possibility I may be told I can't work anymore because of any complications :S
I have also not brought anything for the last few weeks just in case something happened, but now I feel like there's not going to be enough time to get everything if I keep waiting!

I was going to go with cloth nappies to save money but the out cost is huge! a grand for both babies! it would save a good 5k in the end but still.......Anyone else really worried about how they are going to make things work? I'm freaking out and also really hungry so gunna go make me some toast!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Zephyr - I think going for a Xmas job wouldn't be a worry as they are temporary and wouldn't have to worry about paying maternity. 

I can't remember if you're finding out the gender or not? I've written a long list of things i can get before we know so we can get things bit by bit, seems less daunting but I can imagine with twins on the way the worry is bigger but things have a way of falling in to place and twins are such a happy blessing so don't worry :D xoxo


----------



## anti

I worry all the time about how we will afford a baby, especially when I stop work. We've decided I'll be a stay at home mum... I know everything will fall into place - but I am worried!


----------



## zephyr

Lollipopbop - Yeah we will be finding out now. I know that everything will work out! They usually do. I had the same fears with all my kids yet we managed.....I guess this is all new territory to me. Having kids one at a time, well I'm kinda used to that now. I like the idea of two babies but now that I'm nearing the 12 week mark I am really starting to freak out a bit! I know a lot could happen between now and the birth but 12 weeks was my date to start everything rolling and its coming up so fast!! hehe I'm happy but stressing a little.

Anti - aww I like being a stay at home mum. Since I left my job last year to take up study I have enjoyed the time at home with my youngest. I am looking forward to being at home for longer with my son and the babies. 

My gp rang me yesterday asking where my scan results were. I had to pass on all my midwives contact details because she did not send a copy of BOTH scans to my gp which she was meant to do and so now I feel like my midwife has already let me down and I wanna switch to hospital care asap. I was so nervous about having a midwife to begin with! I know its not a biggie but its also not hard to write 'copy to gp' on a form. I also understand sometimes people forget things but this was twice and my gp was unimpressed with her. I see her on Tuesday and I hope she can answer all my questions. I have so many to ask.

As for my symptoms I was feeling really great up until the last hour. I almost feel like I have caught a stomach bug, diarreah, spewy feeling and a headache! But then I have been feeling this way once or twice a week anyways so its hard to tell if I'm getting sick or not. This is awful! I'm guessing maybe I ate something that my body just doesn't like anymore but I can't make any connections to what I ate last week or the week before.

So quite a few of us will be starting to feel better over the next couple of weeks hopefully!! Yaaaay!


----------



## anti

Just noticed Im an olive today! Prune next week, then a lime - then a plum and I get my scan! yay! Looking forward to November so so so much! :)


----------



## rjsmam

zephyr sorry about your midwife - hope she instills more confidence next time you see her (that would bug me too). 2 babies at once is scary but so special - i bet you'll breeze through it

anti - yay for being an olive!

morning to everyone else :howdy: (it's morning here at least!)

afm - i'm a raspberry :yipee: yay. i have my first mw apmnt this afternoon. these last few days i've been feeling huge and dh had a dream last night it was twins. i was actually pondering last night if it was possible i got my dates wrong as i feel about 5mnths (although i didn't tell dh that so we're clearly on the same wavelenght) the nausea has been joined by heartburn :sick: which is just nasty and dh had a moan at me for being so miserable

this is my 2nd but my oldest is 8 so feel like a first timer as so much has changed in care etc. 



x


----------



## sharon0302

rjsmam said:


> this is my 2nd but my oldest is 8 so feel like a first timer as so much has changed in care etc.
> 
> 
> 
> x


rjsmam- know what you mean! My wee fella will be 9 by the time baby arrives I really feel like a novice again!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## anti

rjsmam - let us know how the midwife appointment goes. And congrats on getting to a raspberry! :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey Girls, Iv to go see doc today this appointment will get the ball rolling which means ill hopefully be given a scan date :D

As for the sickness, thankfully i havnt been sick but i thought of mince this morning because i making meatballs for dinner and heaved so much my heart was racing :(


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone...

Hope you are all well :) I've just received my letter from the hospital for my scan date....it is next Wed 19th!! I'll only be 10 + 4 but because of my longer than average cycles they will think I might be nearer 13 weeks. Sooo scared because the only experience of this is my first pregnancy which was a mmc detected at my 12 week scan....trying my best to stay positive and thinking of my healthy little bubs wriggling around!

Has anyone else started to feel slightly better between 9 and 10 weeks? I don't feel quite as sick and bbs are feeling less sore...still really tired though!


----------



## anti

Let us know how you get on Yazzy. Im sure everything will be fine! :) Just keep thinking positive! Im so looking forward to me scan - and thats still ages away!!!


----------



## rjsmam

yay for your apmnt date yazzy - i can imagine it must be difficult so sending :hugs: i'm sure your wriggly bubs will be dying to meet you

well my apmnt was rather uneventful.. got weighed (boo) and measured and basically just got lots of info to read & forms to fill out - return next wk for blood tests. she thought i was 8w2d though which puzzled me slightly... i had to actually ask if it was ok to ask a question lol - she was very matter of fact! dh and i need to consider before next apmnt re downs testing.... i've not even been pg tested so i keep thinking .. but what if there's only pies and cake in there?! anyhoo... I also thought my age (36 - 37 at delivery) would mean i'd be high risk in the tests automatically but she said not, so pleased about that.....



x


----------



## anti

rjsmam - yay! We also have to think about the downs syndrome testing before the scan - not sure if we should go for it or not... :shrug:


----------



## rjsmam

anti said:


> rjsmam - yay! We also have to think about the downs syndrome testing before the scan - not sure if we should go for it or not... :shrug:

it's very difficult isn't it. i know my friend completely by passed it due to the scare stories she heard of ladies being told they were high risk & worrying throughout their pregnancies when in fact the babies were fine. i can understand & respect that... but i think if i dont have it i will worry more that i didn't test.. if you know what i mean? i guess the perfect scenario would be to have the first screen tests and get good results - but of course in reality we need to prepare other outcomes...


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Claire I am sorry the news wasn't all great but your baby has a strong heartbeat and looked fine so I am sure everything will be okay :D
> 
> Touch the sky congrats on your scan! glad to hear it went well.
> 
> Glad everyone else is doing okay! Speaking of jobs, we have decided that I need to start looking for one over xmas just so that we have that little extra we need for two babies! One we could afford, two more is stretching it....I'm starting to worry about all that stuff now. I know everything will fall into place and we will adjust but its still very scary.
> I am also not sure what to say when I apply for jobs cos I will clearly be showing a lot sooner and then there's the possibility I may be told I can't work anymore because of any complications :S
> I have also not brought anything for the last few weeks just in case something happened, but now I feel like there's not going to be enough time to get everything if I keep waiting!
> 
> I was going to go with cloth nappies to save money but the out cost is huge! a grand for both babies! it would save a good 5k in the end but still.......Anyone else really worried about how they are going to make things work? I'm freaking out and also really hungry so gunna go make me some toast!

You'll be okay!!! You have plenty of time to start saving up and getting things you need now. I don't know if you guys do this where you live but have you thought about having a baby shower to get gifts from friends/family to help? Is there anything you guys would be willing to get used/secondhand? There are plenty of online resources from mother's selling things they no longer need.

I was going to do cloth diapering but now I'm not too certain. I know it's going to pay off in the long run but the start-up cost is outrageous. I may still do it but I have to decide.


10 weeks tomorrow!!!!! Finally going to be a prune and I get to see my doc bright & early in the morning. I hope we get to listen to the heartbeat and that she's able to find it with my retroverted uterus! So anxious!!


----------



## Islander

we are doing cloth nappies - my area has a scheme for it so you get money off...lots of local authorities do in the UK...


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone! Glad you're all doing well :D 

Zephyr - 12 wks is my date for when every thing needs to start being done and it's approaching fast haha

Rjsmam - Glad your appointment went well! My first one was very boring and a bit of a anti climax tbh!

But I called the hospital today as I still haven't had my booking appointment or my scan date through but YAY! She told me my scan will be October 31st, Halloween haha.. spooky baby! :D I'll be 12+2 so hopefully we'll get a good look at the baby. So over excited!! xoxo


----------



## anti

Yay lollipop! That's soon! :)


----------



## zephyr

That's awesome news everyone with the scans coming up!! Hope you all have great scans :D

waves - yeah we have an online auction site here and over the years I have picked up some pretty good deals so have been keeping an eye out for good stuff. I think the cot mattresses, cloth nappies (if I can) and probably the car seats will be new but everything else I'm not picky on.
I also thought about a baby shower, I never had one before but would have to find someone I know who can throw me one lol but then I dunno people usually just buy stuff at the birth anyways. 
I had a big emo melt down last night haha damn hormones! Pretty much everything that's been bothering me lately all caught up at once and well I do feel better this morning :haha:

My stomach 'bug' amounted to nothing in the end, no fever, the sick didn't get worse just stayed the same so I am guessing this pregnancy is making me sensitive to something I am eating. Now I just have to find out what that is!

Today my mum is taking me and my son out for a his birthday present and she mentioned mcdonalds and the very thought sent me drooling and now I just feel like a big giant fatty cos I used to hate mcdonalds! ahahaha anyways it should be a good day. I'mma eat lots of greens before I go out, then I wont feel so bad. Mmmmm chocolate milkshake :happydance:.
I feel lilke my whole life right now revolves around food and my next meal. Anyone else feel like this? I don't even wanna step on the scales next week at my appointment :blush:

Also who likes the new layout? It looks good but my messages now seem to be oodles long.....cos they are less stretched out.


----------



## zephyr

Islander - I missed your post the first time, I can't believe they have schemes where you are that is wonderful! Wish they had something like that here! I think they should everywhere. I've always used disposables and hate doing it. I brought a cloth nappy for my son with good intentions of getting more but we never did so now we just use that every now and then and just that one nappy alone has probably saved us a few packets of nappies.


----------



## YoungNImum

yazzy said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> Hope you are all well :) I've just received my letter from the hospital for my scan date....it is next Wed 19th!! I'll only be 10 + 4 but because of my longer than average cycles they will think I might be nearer 13 weeks. Sooo scared because the only experience of this is my first pregnancy which was a mmc detected at my 12 week scan....trying my best to stay positive and thinking of my healthy little bubs wriggling around!
> 
> Has anyone else started to feel slightly better between 9 and 10 weeks? I don't feel quite as sick and bbs are feeling less sore...still really tired though!

I hope you have a fab scan :hugs: I hope the sicky feeling passes around 9-10wks, i hate that i cant open the fridge without heaving :cry:



Lollipopbop said:


> Hey everyone! Glad you're all doing well :D
> 
> Zephyr - 12 wks is my date for when every thing needs to start being done and it's approaching fast haha
> 
> Rjsmam - Glad your appointment went well! My first one was very boring and a bit of a anti climax tbh!
> 
> But I called the hospital today as I still haven't had my booking appointment or my scan date through but YAY! She told me my scan will be October 31st, Halloween haha.. spooky baby! :D I'll be 12+2 so hopefully we'll get a good look at the baby. So over excited!! xoxo

Ah a Halloween scan haha i hope it goes well :hugs:



zephyr said:


> That's awesome news everyone with the scans coming up!! Hope you all have great scans :D
> 
> waves - yeah we have an online auction site here and over the years I have picked up some pretty good deals so have been keeping an eye out for good stuff. I think the cot mattresses, cloth nappies (if I can) and probably the car seats will be new but everything else I'm not picky on.
> I also thought about a baby shower, I never had one before but would have to find someone I know who can throw me one lol but then I dunno people usually just buy stuff at the birth anyways.
> I had a big emo melt down last night haha damn hormones! Pretty much everything that's been bothering me lately all caught up at once and well I do feel better this morning :haha:
> 
> My stomach 'bug' amounted to nothing in the end, no fever, the sick didn't get worse just stayed the same so I am guessing this pregnancy is making me sensitive to something I am eating. Now I just have to find out what that is!
> 
> Today my mum is taking me and my son out for a his birthday present and she mentioned mcdonalds and the very thought sent me drooling and now I just feel like a big giant fatty cos I used to hate mcdonalds! ahahaha anyways it should be a good day. I'mma eat lots of greens before I go out, then I wont feel so bad. Mmmmm chocolate milkshake :happydance:.
> I feel lilke my whole life right now revolves around food and my next meal. Anyone else feel like this? I don't even wanna step on the scales next week at my appointment :blush:
> 
> Also who likes the new layout? It looks good but my messages now seem to be oodles long.....cos they are less stretched out.


Hope use have a nice day, as for the new layout, at first i thought id clicked on the wrong forum, but its not to drastic :shrug:

Docs appointment was pretty useless yesterday :nope: i had to remind her i needed folic acid.
And she asked did i have any other children i said yes
Did i live with the dad, i said yes
Was this the same dad to this baby, i said yes
And where we still together, i said yes

She looked abit shocked :dohh: 
So now if got to wait to hear from the hospital about a booking and scan date, she said prob within the next month :happydance:


----------



## KittyVentura

Oooh hello loves. I didn't realise there were 2 May threads. 

I'm Jem. 27, married, WAHM - cupcakery!

Mummy to Fin - a fierce 1 year old who's just learned to run AND scream at the same time (joy). Expecting nugget May 25th xx


----------



## sharon0302

KittyVentura said:


> Oooh hello loves. I didn't realise there were 2 May threads.
> 
> I'm Jem. 27, married, WAHM - cupcakery!
> 
> Mummy to Fin - a fierce 1 year old who's just learned to run AND scream at the same time (joy). Expecting nugget May 25th xx


Hi Kitty 

I am due 25th May as well!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## wavescrash

Well I had another appointment this morning at 10 weeks.

The nurse tried to listen for the heartbeat but didn't have any luck. Said I was the 3rd person she couldn't get it for this morning. The doctor came in and said my u/s at 7 weeks was right on point so she's not changing any due dates for me and all looked well. She's sending me for more bloodwork which I'll probably do after work tomorrow. She tried listening for the heartbeat but didn't hear it either. She thought she heard some fetal movement though & said that you don't really hear the heartbeat until 11 weeks & me having a tilted uterus could play into it as well. It's still a bit nerve-wracking but she didn't seem worried at all.

I decided to skip the genetic testing and I go back at 14 weeks on November 10th. So boring haha. I think I may pay for an ultrasound at 12 weeks though. Something to pass the time, ease my worries about this lack of a heartbeat and get a new picture. Hopefully one with a nub to start taking gender guesses :)


----------



## anti

Welcome Kitty - we've got quite a lucky bunch of May babies - already 2 sets of twins and 1 set of triplets - and not even half of us have had scans yet!

Waves - its quite common not to be able to find the heart beat yet, so try not to worry too much - easier said than done - I know! I'm sure its all fine though.

Nothing to report from my side - finally have my tickers working properly. :) I bought some plain babygrows from mothercare at the weekend because they were on a half price sale and were also buy one get one free! Such a bargain! Im not really a fan of plain white and cream so I've ordered some transfer paper and Im going to print funny slogans on it and iron it onto the babygrows. I've seen some great ideas online and the babygrows are about £12 each! I've get them for a fraction of the price! :) When I eventually get round to doing it I'll post some pics up. :)


----------



## YoungNImum

welcome Kitty :D

Anti: you defo have to do a may bluebell one lol
x


----------



## KittyVentura

anti said:


> Welcome Kitty - we've got quite a lucky bunch of May babies - already 2 sets of twins and 1 set of triplets - and not even half of us have had scans yet!

Please don't tell me that. I am terrified of having twins. I LOVE twins... don't get me wrong... but 3 under 2? No thanks? 4 under 2? Vomit! Hahahaha xx


----------



## zephyr

YoungNImum - That's strange, who would live with their kids dad and not be with them? haha What a weird set of questions! I think I only got asked if I was with the father and that's it.

Kitty - welcome! haha Twins and triplets is a scary thought. I know I'm freaked out. Also a cupcakery? whats that? You make cupcakes? Oho man yummy that sounds like the best job ever right about now:happydance:

waves - Suck you didn't get to hear it this time, but you'll be able to next time round!! The waiting sucks but it'll go fast and if you do end up getting a scan that'd make the wait less long. Are you feeling any better?
My incompetent midwife couldn't find the heartbeat at 14 or 15 weeks along!! and she spent 20 minutes trying! and finally she sent me to a scan and told me that I should be prepared for bad news. Everything was fine, she was just useless, should of saw all the signs then but didn't I don't even think she was looking in the right place and she was pressing so hard it was hurting me! I was pretty skinny then too so I don't get how she couldn't find it. 

Anti - that sounds awesome! You pay a lot for those printed baby clothes so doing yourself is a great idea!

rjsmam - about the tests, I thought about getting them done too but then I thought if the tests came back bad how would that change my pregnancy at all? It wouldn't change a thing, I would always have "but what if the tests are wrong" in the back of my mind so I probably wont get them done, but will ask at my appointment. I am only 28 so I was under the impression that the risk wouldn't be that high but then does that change for multiples do you know? I have no idea. Man I'm gunna have to start writing all these questions down!!

I have to do my grocery shopping this morning and I am dreading it :growlmad: I absolutely hate shopping and now that I am preggers I hate it more. uggh! And now since I read this thread all I can think about is cupcakes! :blush:


----------



## YoungNImum

My mum said the same thing when i told her Zephyr, the doctor didnt seem very intrested to be honest.


----------



## zephyr

I have finished my shopping and it was the worst experience ever! The meat section stunk so bad I was blocking my nose and dry reaching. The past few weeks my family has gone down to eating chicken and fish and only like twice a week, All other meals have been vegetarian just because I cannot stand in the beef and lamb section for too long! 

Uggh and my long run of not puking is now over *cries* I am just glad it didn't happen in the supermarket :cry: and my hormones are so messed up I am getting teary just talking about it. What a suck morning.


----------



## Islander

awww zephyr - im so sorry ure having a sucky day!i hate the meat section too...i also ended my non sick stretch...also ive just sat and cried my way through house... what are we like eh? big hugs to you lovely!xxx


----------



## rjsmam

aw zephyr i can totally sympathise - it's evening here & I did our shopping earlier too and it was a v similar experience.... no meat bought in our shopping either! hope today isn't too awful for you

i'm having a v spewy evening - have managed a cuppa soup for my dinner and some corn on the cob....



x


----------



## zephyr

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one not buying meat! And thanks guys! makes me feel a bit better. 
I hope I stop feeling hormonal soon, there's nothing worse than watching something on tv and OH comes in and laughs cos your crying at soemthing so silly!
The news at the moment makes me cry, we have an oil spill here and it makes me so sad, all those poor littile birdies and penguins and fish and the beaches. Awh. 

Also I feel very hungry and corn sounds fantastic but my seeds are only just sprouting so its gunna be a while before I get some haha


----------



## anti

Hope you girls with the sickness feel better soon! Im so glad its Friday!! Im so tired! Had a stressful week at work and I just need to relax now! Im on late shifts next week but because I cant handle the rush hour on the trains I still get in to work earlier than the girls on early shifts and I stay late. Im usually at work for 11 hours - not including travel to and from home! Hope I can manage! Two of the girls from the team are leaving as well - one next week and one at the end of the month. We dont have replacements yet so we gonna be so run off our feet and I dont really want to be coz of bubs - but I dont have a choice coz I need this job for the money! Hopefully we'll get replacements through soon - but we still gotta train them up! *sigh* anyway - hope you all have a good day! x


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw Zephyr (big hugs)

Has anyone els thought of any names yet, i no you have Zephyr :) me and OH where having a chat about them on tuesday night, we are using the same name for a boy if Eva-jane was a boy lol


----------



## YoungNImum

Also i made the blinkie in my sig for the NI group, i could make one for this group to, just need an idea on what youd like it to say?
Maybe, due may 2012?


----------



## wavescrash

For a girl, we're thinking maybe Zoe/Zoey Grace. I definitely want Grace as the middle name and compiled a list of first names we're discussing:
Ava, Olivia, Everly, Sophie/Sophia, Kaitlyn

For a boy, the only thing we've agreed on so far was a middle name of Harlow. These are the first names I've picked out. I just need to make him like one of them:
Joshua, Emerson, Alexander, Nolan, Lucas, Evan, Elliot, Sawyer, Nathaniel, Connor, Parker

We'll see though.

Last night at work, I decided to lift something heavier than I should have (and everyone yelled at me haha) and I hurt my back. I felt some pain in my vaginal/cervical area but it went away. However, I'm paranoid I did some actual damage so I think after work today I'm going to go up to the emergency room and see if they'll do a scan to make sure all is well. I'm sure it is but I'd rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## YoungNImum

wavescrashove said:


> For a girl, we're thinking maybe Zoe/Zoey Grace. I definitely want Grace as the middle name and compiled a list of first names we're discussing:
> Ava, Olivia, Everly, Sophie/Sophia, Kaitlyn
> 
> For a boy, the only thing we've agreed on so far was a middle name of Harlow. These are the first names I've picked out. I just need to make him like one of them:
> Joshua, Emerson, Alexander, Nolan, Lucas, Evan, Elliot, Sawyer, Nathaniel, Connor, Parker
> 
> We'll see though.
> 
> Last night at work, I decided to lift something heavier than I should have (and everyone yelled at me haha) and I hurt my back. I felt some pain in my vaginal/cervical area but it went away. However, I'm paranoid I did some actual damage so I think after work today I'm going to go up to the emergency room and see if they'll do a scan to make sure all is well. I'm sure it is but I'd rather be safe than sorry!

Sawyer is very nice, my friends son is called nathaniel but they call him Nat for short which i dont like because i think Nathaniel is another lovely name :thumbup:

Oh yea just be careful, we are all still in the early stages, sounds like you have nice support from work lol They are looking after you :flower:

For a boy we have picked: Maurice David, first name after my dad and 2nd after OH

And for a girl we havnt really made a list yet but we both like Rosalie

xx


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone.....

Sounds like everyone has gone off meat...luckily for me I don't eat it anyway so don't have that issue. Although my dogs are raw fed and their food makes me gag sometimes.

I felt sick yesterday but not too bad today and my bbs don't feel very sore at all....trying my best not to panic but its scary if symptoms disappear. Only 5 days until my scan!


----------



## Islander

exciting yazzy!!!

i havent goe off meat exctly - i like eating it... just cant stand it raw. really didnt want to make the stew for tea tonight - but i managed without being sick!go me!maybe ill manage to eat something soon too x


----------



## wavescrash

Let me just say... never injure yourself at work! Hahah, it's a lengthy process to resolve it.


So as I mentioned earlier, I injured myself at work yesterday by lifting something heavy. I mostly hurt my back but felt some sharp, stabbing pains in my cervix and lower abdomen. I woke up today, still sore and still having pains so work wanted me to file an incident report. That took most of my shift at work doing the paperwork and whatnot. Then I had to call this company related to my work, injuries and file another report. That lady kept trying to convince me to take an ambulance to the hospital no matter how much I convinced her that I was ok to drive. Then again, had I gone via ambulance, I wouldn't have had to wait forever to be seen. I went to the emergency room around 1:30 and waited nearly 2 hours to be seen. They said my back pain was just a back strain (figured) and ordered an ultrasound. The tech couldn't tell me much but gave me a picture. When I was being discharged, they told me that the baby looked fine (as did my placenta, I was worried I had pulled it away from my uterus). They said the baby was measuring right on track (10w1d) and had a heart rate of 172 bpm. At my 7w ultrasound, it was only 139 bpm. Went up A LOT in 3 weeks. Kind of leaning toward a girl with that high HR but oh well. I also found out I have an ovarian cyst that I didn't have 3 weeks ago. They said rest up, heat and Tylenol & I had to do a drug test for Worker's Compensation. I got to the hospital at 2pm and didn't get discharged until 7pm.

But I'm home, sore and have a new ultrasound picture!

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/10w1dus.png


----------



## Touch the Sky

waves - glad to hear you're alright! is that the baby's face in the u/s? looks like it! very cute!!! you must be over the moon :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! The tech didn't explain ANYTHING to me (she couldn't, only the nurse could after the radiologist reviewed everything) but it looks like an overview and the face to me :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw what a fab scan, Glad to hear your little bean is well, not so glad to hear about the cyst :( i couldnt believe how amazing my scans where with my Daughter, and the hospital i go to has getton new u/s machine so i really cant wait!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!!! I wish she'd given me more pictures or let me choose an image so that I could have gotten a profile shot but oh well :) She didn't have to give me anything really so I can't complain!

I still think I want to go get a private scan around 12 weeks to take a guess at the gender by the nub/skull theories!


----------



## YoungNImum

wavescrashove said:


> Thanks!!! I wish she'd given me more pictures or let me choose an image so that I could have gotten a profile shot but oh well :) She didn't have to give me anything really so I can't complain!
> 
> I still think I want to go get a private scan around 12 weeks to take a guess at the gender by the nub/skull theories!

We get a few scan pics at our first scan, and then the 20wk scan we get 2 and have to pay i think it was 50p for any others.

I think im having cravings already, iv hada thing for tuna and mayo from last week had to go to shops today to get more tuna and mayo along with a box of cornflakes not together tho haha :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

YoungNImum said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I wish she'd given me more pictures or let me choose an image so that I could have gotten a profile shot but oh well :) She didn't have to give me anything really so I can't complain!
> 
> I still think I want to go get a private scan around 12 weeks to take a guess at the gender by the nub/skull theories!
> 
> We get a few scan pics at our first scan, and then the 20wk scan we get 2 and have to pay i think it was 50p for any others.Click to expand...

My doctor ordered a scan at 7 weeks due to my previous losses and I got 4 or 5 pictures at that appointment. Last night she only gave me 1. If I pay for the scan at 12 weeks, I'll have to pay for the pictures but if I'm paying, I'd hope they let me choose which one/s I want :) I think it's $10/sheet but I don't know how many come on their "sheet".

With my DD, I had a scan at around 19 weeks and was given 4 or 5 pictures. I then had a scan in my 30-36 week (I forget exactly when) to check on her growth as I was measuring several weeks behind in fundal height and they didn't give me any images then :(


----------



## YoungNImum

wavescrashove said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I wish she'd given me more pictures or let me choose an image so that I could have gotten a profile shot but oh well :) She didn't have to give me anything really so I can't complain!
> 
> I still think I want to go get a private scan around 12 weeks to take a guess at the gender by the nub/skull theories!
> 
> We get a few scan pics at our first scan, and then the 20wk scan we get 2 and have to pay i think it was 50p for any others.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor ordered a scan at 7 weeks due to my previous losses and I got 4 or 5 pictures at that appointment. Last night she only gave me 1. If I pay for the scan at 12 weeks, I'll have to pay for the pictures but if I'm paying, I'd hope they let me choose which one/s I want :) I think it's $10/sheet but I don't know how many come on their "sheet".
> 
> With my DD, I had a scan at around 19 weeks and was given 4 or 5 pictures. I then had a scan in my 30-36 week (I forget exactly when) to check on her growth as I was measuring several weeks behind in fundal height and they didn't give me any images then :(Click to expand...

My daughter i got a 10wk scan and a 20wk scan just 2 :( altho id to have an emerg growth scan at 38wk and turned out she was 2wks behind in groth, like you tho no scan pis with that one, i wasnt allowed to see the scan screen.


----------



## wavescrash

YoungNImum said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I wish she'd given me more pictures or let me choose an image so that I could have gotten a profile shot but oh well :) She didn't have to give me anything really so I can't complain!
> 
> I still think I want to go get a private scan around 12 weeks to take a guess at the gender by the nub/skull theories!
> 
> We get a few scan pics at our first scan, and then the 20wk scan we get 2 and have to pay i think it was 50p for any others.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor ordered a scan at 7 weeks due to my previous losses and I got 4 or 5 pictures at that appointment. Last night she only gave me 1. If I pay for the scan at 12 weeks, I'll have to pay for the pictures but if I'm paying, I'd hope they let me choose which one/s I want :) I think it's $10/sheet but I don't know how many come on their "sheet".
> 
> With my DD, I had a scan at around 19 weeks and was given 4 or 5 pictures. I then had a scan in my 30-36 week (I forget exactly when) to check on her growth as I was measuring several weeks behind in fundal height and they didn't give me any images then :(Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter i got a 10wk scan and a 20wk scan just 2 :( altho id to have an emerg growth scan at 38wk and turned out she was 2wks behind in groth, like you tho no scan pis with that one, i wasnt allowed to see the scan screen.Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't think I got to see the scan screen at my growth scan either :/ I was measuring 3-4 weeks behind consistently for a few weeks so they ordered the scan. They said she was going to be tiny (6lbs 4oz I think) but she was born the following week or so weighing 7lbs 9oz haha. They were way off!

The scan I had yesterday, she wouldn't let me see the screen either. I took a peek when she left the room so I could get dressed again though. They were all thumbnail sized images so I didn't see a lot but oh well :)


----------



## YoungNImum

wavescrashove said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I wish she'd given me more pictures or let me choose an image so that I could have gotten a profile shot but oh well :) She didn't have to give me anything really so I can't complain!
> 
> I still think I want to go get a private scan around 12 weeks to take a guess at the gender by the nub/skull theories!
> 
> We get a few scan pics at our first scan, and then the 20wk scan we get 2 and have to pay i think it was 50p for any others.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor ordered a scan at 7 weeks due to my previous losses and I got 4 or 5 pictures at that appointment. Last night she only gave me 1. If I pay for the scan at 12 weeks, I'll have to pay for the pictures but if I'm paying, I'd hope they let me choose which one/s I want :) I think it's $10/sheet but I don't know how many come on their "sheet".
> 
> With my DD, I had a scan at around 19 weeks and was given 4 or 5 pictures. I then had a scan in my 30-36 week (I forget exactly when) to check on her growth as I was measuring several weeks behind in fundal height and they didn't give me any images then :(Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter i got a 10wk scan and a 20wk scan just 2 :( altho id to have an emerg growth scan at 38wk and turned out she was 2wks behind in groth, like you tho no scan pis with that one, i wasnt allowed to see the scan screen.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't think I got to see the scan screen at my growth scan either :/ I was measuring 3-4 weeks behind consistently for a few weeks so they ordered the scan. They said she was going to be tiny (6lbs 4oz I think) but she was born the following week or so weighing 7lbs 9oz haha. They were way off!
> 
> The scan I had yesterday, she wouldn't let me see the screen either. I took a peek when she left the room so I could get dressed again though. They were all thumbnail sized images so I didn't see a lot but oh well :)Click to expand...


They also told me she would be smaal at 2lb something and they where wrong aswell, :dohh: she was 5lb 12oz when she was born, at the hospital they kept calling her a dolly because she was tiny :cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

It was the most heartbreaking thing i went though, i was so scared but i got a lovely male doctor who took the scan and he told me everything would be ok.


----------



## anti

Gone quiet on here this weekend!! Hope you all ok. Anyone else feeling super hormonal?! I feel awful.


----------



## rjsmam

Hey anti! ladies!

i feel cr*ppy too.. my digestive system doesn't know if it's uncomfortably full... empty... nauseous.... or hungry.... or all of the above.

hope you all having a good wk end. back to work for me tomorrow after a wk off. urg. i suppose in one way it might make the days go past quicker but am not looking forward to it - not even sure my work trousers will fit :wacko:



x


----------



## anti

I've been crying all weekend and feel like I can't stop it. It's for no reason either. I just start crying. It's doing my head in and I wish it would stop! Back to work tomorrow. Oh joy! Long shifts next week. Hope I can manage.


----------



## YoungNImum

I feel super, and my belly seems to feel empty all the time, apart from that im fine, watching for the post man everyday now to see if he brings me a letter from the hospital with a scan date lol
xx


----------



## zephyr

Yeah shitty weekend here too. Me and OH had a few disagreements and my hormones made me a whiney crying cow the whole weekend so most of it I spent in bed sulking and crying. LOL I feel silly thinking about it now cos I feel a lot better.

I am starting to feel better now too! The nausea has gotten less and less and only hits a few times a day now, with very little to no spewing. I am still wanting to nap, but not as badly can stay awake the whole day. my boobs hurt but not as bad as before!
I can feel the second trimester coming!! woohoo! finally!

Though in saying that, I think because there are two babies I am feeling very heavy and stretched and my stomach feels almost bruised. Cramps in the morning are horrific if I need to pee and poop because theres just no room and my hips and lower back are killng me. I feel like my bodys changing bigger and faster than a single baby and I have less time to adjust if you all get what I mean. But other than that, and the crazy hormones! things are really great.
I have been eating lots of icecream too haha I hate ice cream, but its just so yummy! Chocolate fudge all the way!

Waves, glad you got a scan, your baby looks so cute!
Glad to hear everyone else is doing well too!

Oh yeah, I been eyeing up the twin trolleys at the supermarket each week and usually they have 4 or 5 there but some weeks people just take them, baby in one handbag in the other! I can see this is going to irk me when have kids to get into a trolley and theres none there!! I felt a bit of anger and felt like saying something to the people I saw but then thats probably my hormones too haha


----------



## hoping29

Hi Ladies. Loving all the new scan pics. I have been majorly bloated all weekend, look like I'm about 5 months where it is so bad! Ha ha. Booked a private scan in for Thursday when I will be 9 weeks so looking forward to that. Hopefully things will go quickly to my 12 week scan as will have midwife appt at some point aswell. Otherwise feel not too bad and tiredness has begun to ease a little aswell. Will post again after Thurs hopefully with good news x


----------



## zephyr

*cries* I spoke too soon! I forgot to take my iron pill last night and took it this morning instead and I had uncontrollable vomiting that wouldn't stop, even when my stomach was empty it kept clenching and it hurt so bad! So I have a drink of water to recover, take my son to daycare then on the way home I had to do it in a plastic bag :( *cries more* how humiliating! and theeeeen when I got inside there I was again in the toilet.
I was honestly feeling so good up until then and I know it was the iron pill, I had breakfast and water with it but I'm thinking maybe my stomach wasn't as full as it should of been to handle the pill. Definately wont be making that mistake again cos I had been great up until now. 
Its funny though, right after the last time, I then got an intense craving for salted potato chips and now I feel better after eating some. haha


----------



## anti

zephyr - hope you feel better soon! Im so tired! Again! And Im on long shifts this week at work. here's hoping I can handle it all week and still be ok by the end of it! :) Anyway... on a happier note, not including this week, I only have 2 more weeks till my first scan! So excited! :) Hurry up November!


----------



## sharon0302

I had some brown bleeding this morning. It has been week and half since i had the bright red blood and I was actually starting to relax, now this! I know brown blood is old blood but it is still scarey, on the upside no cramping or pain. have to wait til this afternoon for early pregnancy clinic to open!:growlmad:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## anti

sharon - thinking of you! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## yazzy

Sharon - I hope all goes well if they give you a scan. It could just be old blood working its way out from the bleed you had previously.

My sickness had eased a bit, bbs still sore and tiredness never ending but then this morning for the first time I had to throw up after my breakfast...yuk first time that has happened! I really don't mind though as long as little bubs is growing and is healthy :)

Hope you all have a good week :)


----------



## anti

yazzy - glad you are doing well - I hope I don't have to throw up at all. Do not envy you girls at all that are suffering with the nausea. I've been so lucky so far - hope it stays like that!


----------



## wavescrash

Sharon - Good luck, hope all is well!

Zephyr - Sorry your sickness is still hanging around :(

I've been feeling markedly better but I do still have my bouts of nausea. I'm glad the CONSTANT has tapered off. I couldn't take it much longer. I ventured out to Babies-R-Us yesterday hoping to get a doppler but they only had a $40 one that came with extras I didn't need or want. The $27 one was out of stock :( BOO! I was also thinking of buying a baby book but there weren't any that were really gender neutral so I guess I'm waiting until I know the gender to purchase that. I did end up buying some Preggie Drops (hard candy) for nausea. We'll see how they work.

A week and a half until I'm considered 2nd trimester by US standards. I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

sharon - :hugs: i know it must be very scary but like yazzy mentioned fingers crossed this is left over from last time, let us know how you go

zephyr - oh poor you that sounds awful - hoping that is your last bout of sickness!

waves - glad to hear you feeling bit better

anti - hope your long shifts whizz by and the wk goes quickly!

i've been feeling slightly better lately too... am hoping it lasts as i've got a business trip next wk & could really do without it! i have periods where i feel almost 'normal' although usually by evening it hits me again. it's either nausea, an overly & uncomortably full feeling even after small meals or hunger.. or all of the above :wacko:



x


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> I had some brown bleeding this morning. It has been week and half since i had the bright red blood and I was actually starting to relax, now this! I know brown blood is old blood but it is still scarey, on the upside no cramping or pain. have to wait til this afternoon for early pregnancy clinic to open!:growlmad:

I hope everything is ok Sharon, :hugs:

No postman today :cry:


----------



## jay004

Just wanted to Update- at first scan my due date was moved to may13th!


----------



## anti

thanks for the update jay - front page updated - thats a week later than originally thought! Glad all is ok though!


----------



## jay004

anti said:


> thanks for the update jay - front page updated - thats a week later than originally thought! Glad all is ok though!

Yep everythings a go so far. Thanks for changin it :) 

i'm happy to have bought another weeks worth of time.


----------



## Islander

ey - glad to hear ppl r feeling a bit better. im still really sick...my evening routine seems to be - husband comes home, i shout at him (lets face it, hes bound to have done something wrong ;)) then i cry and apologise and say how rubbish i feel, then i go be sick then i make tea and we watch tv (and i cry several times through the evening lol)


----------



## sharon0302

Rang the EPU and was told to monitor the situation and let them know if things get worse or bleeding becomes bright red and then attend booking appointment- which hasn't even been set yet:growlmad:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## Islander

good luck!hugs x


----------



## anti

sharon thats sooo annoying!! Keep us updated on how you're getting on. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't updated in a while, been busy and oh so tired as usual haha.

Hope all is okay with everyone, Just counting the days until my scan!!

Sharon - Good luck, let us know how it goes xoxo


----------



## zephyr

Sharon - good luck! I hope it goes away so you can stop worrying. Any amount of blood old or new sends me reeling too! Its not nice but chances are everything will be just fine :D

I have my midwife appointment today, in two hours. I have so many questions to ask! I hope she gives me good answers else I'll be seeing if I can be referred to the hospital earlier. My OH's dad even told me to get rid of the midwife as soon as I can. If she hasn't done many twin pregnancies before then I will, but I feel kinda bad about it since she delivered my first two babies but I guess I gotta do whats right and I would rather have someone experienced as soon as I can. But we will see what she says first.

Feeling a little better, guess I just had an off day yesterday which is weird cos I had been good for a while.
Have this constant cramp pain like period pain, its not excrutiating but enough to be like 'ow' and it wont go away and I cant tell if its my bladder, my bowels or my uterus lol how frustrating, hopefully its nothing and just growing pains.


----------



## zephyr

Lol its funny how I usually have to double post updates cos all of you are probably sleeping during my daytime :p

Had my appointment and my new due date is the 15th of May!
My first scan gave me a date of the 17th May, my 2nd scan gave me a date of the 13th of May so she chose to go inbetween, the 15th.
But she also said I wont go past 38 weeks so......

Found the heartbeat of one but she said its too early and we were lucky to have heard that one so will be able to hear both next time.

I'm 10w3d today and measuring 12 to 13 weeks.

I also had a raging fight with my mother online and I feel really crappy. Shes moving out of the country in Jan and is the last of my family to leave so I have been pretty gutted about it and shes just being her usual selfish self (making promises to help out before she leaves and then breaking them) grrr she deleted me off facebook and told me to have a nice life sooooo pretty gutted right about now but trying my best to stay calm. So so hard.


----------



## sharon0302

Zephyr
Thats not good with your mum! Hope things work out soon so you don't have that additional stress and worry.

i rang my local maternity unit to be sure my GP had notified them and apparently i should get my booking appointment in next couple of days, no more bleeding but I won't relax til I see healthy baby on a scan!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## rjsmam

zephyr - Congrats on hearing the hb  that must have been magical  sounds like everything is going well! Im completely stunned at your mums messages. Wow. I hope youre not too upset, lots of :hugs:

Sharon  yay for no more bleeding. Hopefully you get your apmnt and scan date v v soon. Hopefully they will push it through for you.


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone,

Zephyr - rubbish news about your mum. I can't imagine falling out with mine...she only lives 5 mins away and I do loads with her. Fingers crossed you work it all out. Good news about your appointment.

Sharon - hope all continues to go well and you get your booking in appointment soon.

Hope everyone else is doing well :)

I feel ok today, sickness has calmed abit I think....getting nervous as I have my first scan tomorrow afternoon...keep me in your thoughts ladies as it is going to be nerve wracking after last time!


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw zephyr sorry to hear about you an your mum :( did you get another scan pic id love to see it :) x

Sharon i hope everything goes ok an you get letter from hospital soon x


----------



## kwood

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a long time. I have been very busy because we are in the process of selling our home and buying another. This is so exciting as well will now have room for the baby but it is so time consuming. But I just wanted to pop on and say that I have my 12 week scan tomorrow at 8.20 (uk time) so am very excited :happydance:. Not sure I will get much sleep tonight as I will be a bag of nerves (first pregnancy and first scan, which I have to go to alone as DH is away on business). I will post a picture of our little peanut if all is well. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Plus I can say there is light at the end of the tunnel for all of you ladies that are suffering, my MS and tiredness has really started easing the last few days and starting to feel like a normal person again. :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

kwood said:


> Plus I can say there is light at the end of the tunnel for all of you ladies that are suffering, my MS and tiredness has really started easing the last few days and starting to feel like a normal person again. :flower:

I can agree to that. The last few days have been much better for me as well. I still have moments where I feel ill or exhausted but overall, there's been an improvement.

kwood - yay for your scan :)

zephyr - i'm so sorry to hear about your mom. i hope she comes around, for your sake.


----------



## bumpin2012

Kwood: Good luck on your scan, so exciting!

Zephyr: WOW, your mom sounds like a real Gem (sorry)...maybe being away is best, less drama and less stress on you and babies. My life got a whole lot less stressful when I let my dad walk out of my life! Hopefully it all works out for the best for you.

and Im 12 weeks today!!!! How cool is that?


----------



## zephyr

Yeah, I think so too and usually we are pretty close and hang out a few times a week but this is just rediculous. She has always had the whole "I can just throw money at people and wont need to make any effort" sort of idea which is just getting old now. Also shes really angry at me because I decided to let my dad back in my life, which is really unfair since shes leaving the country. I would rather try and build relationships where I can otherwise before she goes. 

Sorry I didn't get a scan! I would of loved a pic too but I wont be getting a scan till 18 - 20 weeks then 24 weeks then 28 weeks. Not sure what scans I get after that as she said 28 weeks is when I will go to hospital care unless a problem comes up earlier.
I guess waiting 7 and a half weeks for a scan isn't that hard, hopefully we know what we are having in time for xmas :p

Glad to hear everyone's doing well. Kwood good luck with your scan! How exciting!!

Bumpin omg I can't believe you are 12 weeks already! the beginning dragged but now its going so fast.

I'm feeling pretty good today it is 730am though and I am still in bed haha


----------



## hoping29

My midwife rang today and have my booking appointment next Thursday when I will be 10 weeks so quite excited about that. Only 2 more days until my scan so really can't wait for that! Having such bad heartburn though, have a lump right in the back of my throat all the time. Is anyone else having this?


----------



## YoungNImum

Fab news on all the scans girls, i wont my letter with my scan date :( x


----------



## Mayalake

Hi ladies,
I just heard the heartbeat for the first time! Amazing stuff! I can't believe what our bodies are capable of. I hope everyone is doing well. The bit of morning (mostly evening) uneasiness that I had seems to be pulling back, and I am so ready for trimester two. Just one more week!


----------



## bumpin2012

So we are home from our prenatal appt, and sooooo thrilled! We found a strong HB really easily. Our little peanut is an active one too!


----------



## yazzy

Congrats girls on all the positive appointments where you are finding good strong heartbeats :)

I've got my scan this afternoon...I can't imagine how nervous i'm going to be going in that same room again but I am hoping for good news today and can't wait to see my baby!


----------



## anti

good luck yazzy - and so glad all you ladies are having great appointments. Not counting this week - I still have 2 weeks to go till my first scan. excited and nervous but want it here now! :)

Are any of you having the downs syndrome screening?


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> Fab news on all the scans girls, i wont my letter with my scan date :( x


So do I! My OH is off work this week and has been instructed to ring if a letter from the hospital arrives, with all the drama I just need this appointment to be set! As for MS last couple of days my afternoon sickness has been back in force, but I am enjoying taking it as a good sign!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Fab news on all the scans girls, i wont my letter with my scan date :( x
> 
> 
> So do I! My OH is off work this week and has been instructed to ring if a letter from the hospital arrives, with all the drama I just need this appointment to be set! As for MS last couple of days my afternoon sickness has been back in force, but I am enjoying taking it as a good sign!Click to expand...

With my last pregnancy i got the letter within 2 days, seems like i could be waiting a while for this one postmans just been and no scan date :coffee:


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> sharon0302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Fab news on all the scans girls, i wont my letter with my scan date :( x
> 
> 
> So do I! My OH is off work this week and has been instructed to ring if a letter from the hospital arrives, with all the drama I just need this appointment to be set! As for MS last couple of days my afternoon sickness has been back in force, but I am enjoying taking it as a good sign!Click to expand...
> 
> With my last pregnancy i got the letter within 2 days, seems like i could be waiting a while for this one postmans just been and no scan date :coffee:Click to expand...


Husbands just rang- NO SCAN DATE AAAAAAAAH!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharon0302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Fab news on all the scans girls, i wont my letter with my scan date :( x
> 
> 
> So do I! My OH is off work this week and has been instructed to ring if a letter from the hospital arrives, with all the drama I just need this appointment to be set! As for MS last couple of days my afternoon sickness has been back in force, but I am enjoying taking it as a good sign!Click to expand...
> 
> With my last pregnancy i got the letter within 2 days, seems like i could be waiting a while for this one postmans just been and no scan date :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Husbands just rang- NO SCAN DATE AAAAAAAAH!Click to expand...

Oh we might get ours on the same day :flower:


----------



## sharon0302

Definately seems that N. Ireland likes to go slow mo!:dohh:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

Im sure with the ulster your ment to get a 10wk scan, so fingers crossed we hear soon


----------



## kwood

Hi ladies, I was told by my midwife at the booking appointment to call the scan department and ask them when my scan would be, which they were happy to tell me. Otherwise my letter only came last wed. a week before my scan. I would have pulled my hairout if I hadn't phoned before hand and had to wait that long. 

Speaking of scans I had mine this morning and being my first pregnancy and scan I can say for me the experience was amazing. I was so nervous before hand but the baby came up within a second and she pointed out the heart beat straight away and keep telling me the baby looked great. (The lady doing the scan was lovely.) I have had the downs testing and she said the measurement was 1.2mm she said that is low risk but we have to wait for the blood test to be sure. I was measured at 11 weeks 6 days so not bad since I thought I was 12 weeks, only a day off. Due date is estimated 3rd of May. 

She was suppose to only give me two pictures but the first two weren't great so she gave me an extra one and that is my favorite (even though it says rt ovary on it. hehe...my right ovary looks a lot like a baby. 

Good luck to all of you that still have scans, hope you have as good as experience as I did.
 



Attached Files:







Wood baby 3 pic.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5









Wood baby.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7


----------



## YoungNImum

aw fab scan pics kwood! wait to you hear its little heart beat its amazing :)
x


----------



## kwood

YoungNImum said:


> aw fab scan pics kwood! wait to you hear its little heart beat its amazing :)
> x

When do they normally do that? is it at the next scan or one of the midwife appointments? Can't wait.


----------



## YoungNImum

kwood said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> aw fab scan pics kwood! wait to you hear its little heart beat its amazing :)
> x
> 
> When do they normally do that? is it at the next scan or one of the midwife appointments? Can't wait.Click to expand...

i got to hear the heartbeat at all my midwife appointments and my 20wk scan :thumbup::flower:


----------



## anti

aw... we're all having scans and getting close to having scans! 

I think you ladies that dont have dates yet should start ringing up to find out whats going on! I got my letter 5 weeks before the scan date - which meant I had to wait for ages - but it also meant I knew when it was!

My mom called me this morning and asked if she could come to the first scan with me. Considering she wouldn't talk to me when I first told her I was pregnant! So I said yes because she is showing an interest in it now. I told her it will either be good or bad news and she said, 'don't be silly, everything will be fine' so I turned around and said, 'well it's either one or two babies in there!' she cracked up and made a comment about retiring to help look after the babies! haha. bless her. I wouldnt be able to handle my mom around all the time! Cant wait for my scan - I wanna see the heartbeat and all that stuff. And get my maternity notes back from the midwife! Im still not sure if I want to go for the downs syndrome screening to be honest. I know it wont harm me or baby, but the chances of there being something wrong are so small. Dont see the point in doing the screening coz Im terrified of blood tests! (So selfish!)


----------



## kwood

anti said:


> aw... we're all having scans and getting close to having scans!
> 
> I think you ladies that dont have dates yet should start ringing up to find out whats going on! I got my letter 5 weeks before the scan date - which meant I had to wait for ages - but it also meant I knew when it was!
> 
> My mom called me this morning and asked if she could come to the first scan with me. Considering she wouldn't talk to me when I first told her I was pregnant! So I said yes because she is showing an interest in it now. I told her it will either be good or bad news and she said, 'don't be silly, everything will be fine' so I turned around and said, 'well it's either one or two babies in there!' she cracked up and made a comment about retiring to help look after the babies! haha. bless her. I wouldnt be able to handle my mom around all the time! Cant wait for my scan - I wanna see the heartbeat and all that stuff. And get my maternity notes back from the midwife! Im still not sure if I want to go for the downs syndrome screening to be honest. I know it wont harm me or baby, but the chances of there being something wrong are so small. Dont see the point in doing the screening coz Im terrified of blood tests! (So selfish!)

I decided to have the NT scan so I could either a. put my mind to rest if it was good news or b. give me and my DH plenty of time to prepare if it wasn't good news. On the plus side for the blood test for the NT scan they only need one little vile so it's not as bad as the other ones where they need 5 or 6 viles. The decision is up to you and I can completely understand why some people choose not have have the NT Scan.


----------



## rjsmam

Aw so great to hear about your scans and hearing the hearbeat ! kwood thank you for sharing your scan experience :flower: i was wondering when they did the nt measurement i.e. was it a seperate scan but seems they do it at the same time as the 12wk one

after a lot of deliberation we have decided to test for everything. i have my next apmnt in an hr with the mw and am hoping she'll give me a hint of a scan date! 

haven't been able to get out of my overnight business trip next wk so mon/tues i'll be london and then on Fri my dh & I are going to Paris! Am v excited to go back as i worked there for a brief period many yrs ago but dh has never been & i got him the trip as a bday pressie! hopefully this will all make the wks whizz past until the scan



x


----------



## sharon0302

I love Paris, my OH took me their for my 21st birthday and same time we got engaged! Its our tenth wedding anniversary next month but not going anywhere as exciting as Paris! Quite weird I will have spent our 1st and 10th anniversaries pregnant!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## yazzy

Ladies....i'm back from my scan and it all went well yay!!

The midwife had put a note to say I was nervous after last time and the lady was lovely, literally within seconds she said there is baby and there is the heartbeat.

We could see his/her arms and legs moving and i'm dated 10+1 so only a few days out from what I thought. I got my piccies for free as she said we'll class it as an early scan and I go back in 2 weeks for my 12 week one.

I am so relieved and so happy to see my healthy little bubs :)


----------



## anti

so happy for you yazzy! :) whos next for a scan?


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> Im still not sure if I want to go for the downs syndrome screening to be honest. I know it wont harm me or baby, but the chances of there being something wrong are so small. Dont see the point in doing the screening coz Im terrified of blood tests! (So selfish!)

First off, fantastic news about your Mom :)

Anyway... I've decided to skip the tests. I got tested with my daughter and got a false positive (which is very common) and I got worried over nothing. The less I have to stress about with this pregnancy, the better. The results won't change anything and there's no family history of anything that they test for anyway. If there's something seriously wrong, they'll notice it on my 18-20 week scan most likely and we'll go from there. I don't think knowing a few weeks earlier would make me more prepared to deal with it in the event there is something wrong, you know?

So I opted out.


----------



## anti

I know what you mean waves. I feel like, no matter what the outcome - I'd still go through with the pregnancy - so why bother knowing?! I think Im gonna skip the screening and just have the usual scans and stuff. Ive heard so many stories about false positives and people getting really stressed and it turns out to be nothing. 

So do I just tell my midwife I want the normal scans and the checks they do with the scans but I dont want the extra blood tests to do the downs syndrome screening?


----------



## yazzy

I've opted for the tests but purely because it means i'll get my 12 week scan, I think otherwise they would have classed today as my dating scan and I wouldn't have another until 20 weeks.


----------



## wavescrash

Well here we call it a Triple Screening or something like that. At my last appointment, my doctor asked if I wanted to go through with the Screening and I said no. She made a note in my file and ordered me some blood work for a Prenatal Profile, my thyroid, HIV and something else. I don't know how it's done in other countries but that's how I opted out of it here.


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy said:


> I've opted for the tests but purely because it means i'll get my 12 week scan, I think otherwise they would have classed today as my dating scan and I wouldn't have another until 20 weeks.

See, I thought about doing it just to get another scan but the way it's done here, the scan isn't until 16 weeks or something like that. At this stage, it's just blood tests. I'm going to pay for my own scan probably next paycheck anyway so I'm skipping the screening :)


----------



## kwood

anti said:


> I know what you mean waves. I feel like, no matter what the outcome - I'd still go through with the pregnancy - so why bother knowing?! I think Im gonna skip the screening and just have the usual scans and stuff. Ive heard so many stories about false positives and people getting really stressed and it turns out to be nothing.
> 
> So do I just tell my midwife I want the normal scans and the checks they do with the scans but I dont want the extra blood tests to do the downs syndrome screening?

Just tell your midwife you would like to opt out of the NT testing and you will still get your 12 week dating scan. So she will still check the babies size, and that it has all of it's limbs etc.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on in sometime as this last week and a bit has not been a good one for me, 2 weekends ago I began spotting and unfortunatly had the most horrible news on monday that I was misscarrying. All was confirmed on wed of last week so I am not able to keep in this group anymore. I am not doing well at all and I miss my little angel so much but I wish you all well and hope for healthy happy little ones for all. take care and enjoy every moment as you never know what tomoro may bring.


----------



## kwood

Ezza bub1 so sorry to hear this :hugs: I'm sure this is a very hard time right now. Good luck for the future if you decide to try again.


----------



## anti

kwood said:


> anti said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean waves. I feel like, no matter what the outcome - I'd still go through with the pregnancy - so why bother knowing?! I think Im gonna skip the screening and just have the usual scans and stuff. Ive heard so many stories about false positives and people getting really stressed and it turns out to be nothing.
> 
> So do I just tell my midwife I want the normal scans and the checks they do with the scans but I dont want the extra blood tests to do the downs syndrome screening?
> 
> Just tell your midwife you would like to opt out of the NT testing and you will still get your 12 week dating scan. So she will still check the babies size, and that it has all of it's limbs etc.Click to expand...

Thats what I thought! Thanks!!


----------



## anti

Ezza Im so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

So Sorry to hear your sad news Ezza, keep strong xx


----------



## yazzy

So sorry Ezza...I know it doesn't feel like it but time is a great healer. Get lots of rest but try to keep doing the things that make you happy. Thinking of you x


----------



## wavescrash

Ezza, so sorry to hear that :(


Finally 11 weeks today :)


----------



## anti

yay waves - congrats! Im 10 weeks today! :) Roll on November!


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats to you too! Yes, I'm excited to get to November already!


----------



## anti

When I think Im 10 weeks pregnant it sounds like its gone quick, but it feels like its gone so slow! Sooooo looking forward to my scan! Got my mom up this weekend, my OH's son up next weekend, then 1 quiet weekend before the scan. Hoping its gonna go quick - but work is really getting on my nerves these days and days seem to drag by so slowly!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahaha aw well I hope it passes quickly. There's not much going on here to pass the time until my next appointment really. Work 6 days a week and then plans with a friend this Sunday but that's about it. Oh well :)

I agree... the time feels like it's crawling by yet saying I'm 11 weeks makes it seem like it flew by!


----------



## hoping29

Had my private scan tonight and pleased to announce all is well! We had a lovely baby with a HB of 150bpm and the sonographer redated me at 9 weeks and 6 days which is what I had thought originally. It was soo exciting so now I can relax a bit until the Downs testing.


----------



## rjsmam

Ezza i'm so sorry :hugs:


Hoping.. great news about your scan! i am (im)patiently awaiting my scan date....


----------



## zephyr

Oho man I feel like people just hate me! Except for my closest bestest friends I just seem to be falling out with everyone! A few people have been so snarky about my twin pregnancy its just unreal. I just don't understand.

I havn't really been posting, I've taken a turn for the worst unfortunately and have had my head down the toilet for most of the week. Have to stop my car to spew its that bad. Have no apetite and the things I do eat all of a sudden I dont like anymore and have gone off a wide range of food the last few days. Hopefully this is over soon. I feel better for a few days to a week then it comes back twice as bad as before. Its awful.

On a good note I can feel my uterus way above my pubic bone now :D 

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## bumpin2012

hang in there Zephyr, it will get better. I still have days where im throwing up, and OH is frustrated b/c 1 day I love something, and the next I can't stand the thought of it...lol...

And OMG the number of pregnant friends I have coming out of the woodwork is astounding. This week I have seen anouncements of 6 of my friends! It seems like we're going to take over the world...can you imagine?


----------



## zephyr

Oh thats great you have heaps of pregnant friends!! I hope some of mine start popping up soon! cos so far not a single person, though they may be waiting till 12 weeks.

Yeah my OH is getting frustrated too, especially when he goes out to do something nice and buys me something I have been eating all week and then hes like "look what I got you" and then I'm running for the loo and hes left standing there going "what'd I do, you were loving this yesterday?!"
tehehehe so funny though!


----------



## anti

hoping - so glad you had your scan. Im so impatient, I want mine now!!

Zephyr - sorry you're not feeling well again. Just a few more days. Hang in there!

I need some advice from you girls - I know its too early to be buying stuff, but have a look at this. https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...t-to-bed-and-sprung-mattress-rrp-600/90051426
I think its a good deal and dont want to miss it. Going to have a look at it tonight but not sure if we should get it or not. What do you think?


----------



## sharon0302

Anti- It is a beautiful cotbed!!

On the point of pregnant friends popping up - my sister in law and I are due within 4 weeks of each! She was the first person we told as when she broke her news (its her 6th the youngest only being 7 months) I couldn't keep it to myself!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## anti

my SIL is due 10 weeks before me. :) but thats the only person who is close to me that is actually pregnant at the moment. There's loads of girls I know, but aren't good friends with that are pregnant if that counts?!


----------



## YoungNImum

Sharon i hope youu get your scan date soon i never knew youd been waiting 4 bloody weeks thats mad, at least one of us will have light at the end of the tunnel haha

when i was pregnant with my daughter my OH's sister was a week ahead of me.
OH's mum told us she is pregnant again but this time she 2weeks behind me.


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> Sharon i hope youu get your scan date soon i never knew youd been waiting 4 bloody weeks thats mad, at least one of us will have light at the end of the tunnel haha
> 
> when i was pregnant with my daughter my OH's sister was a week ahead of me.
> OH's mum told us she is pregnant again but this time she 2weeks behind me.

Nope still no appointment! Driving me nuts as need to know in advance to make an excuse at work and to see if I need alternative arrangements for picking son up from school! Think when tiredness and nausea hits in after lunch I might ring them again to throw hissy fit!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## yazzy

Hoping - so glad your scan went well, that's brilliant news :)

Zephyr - sorry your feeling so rough, take it easy.

Anti - yay for 10 weeks!

Well going by my dates i'll be 11 weeks tomorrow...gonna stick with them as I knew my dates pretty well. Although i've had the odd day of feeling sick this week it has definitely eased up and bbs aren't quite as sore. Not panicking this time though as baby was perfectly happy on Wednesday :)


----------



## anti

The only symptom I really had was tender bbs. Thats all gone now!! I have been extremely tired though, which I guess is a symptom. I got so worked up last night I did another preg test. :blush: the test line came up ling before the control line did. :haha: 

Hoping to buy that crib tonight - but obviously still concerned coz I haven't had many symptoms and still havent had a scan. but I am bloated and I can feel stretching so Im sure its all fine. :)


----------



## yazzy

Tiredness is definitely a symptom....i'm exhausted every day and want to be in bed sleeping by 9pm...soooo looking forward to having a nice lie in tomorrow morning :)


----------



## sharon0302

yazzy said:


> Tiredness is definitely a symptom....i'm exhausted every day and want to be in bed sleeping by 9pm...soooo looking forward to having a nice lie in tomorrow morning :)

me too- making me very unpopular with OH but I just reach a certain point and can't keep my eyes open a moment longer!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## bumpin2012

Try not to worry, Anti, Im sure all is fine. The tiredness is my most predominant symptom at this point. My boobs are less sore, and im no where near as nauseated as I was a few weeks ago. The pg test is def. a good sign. Wait till you hear the HB on Doppler! Its so amazing!


----------



## rjsmam

how lovely for those of you with friends who are also expecting! 

unfortunately on the day i got my bfp my poor friend was told she'd had a mmc - so sad. I obviously had to take some time before telling her and felt awful for her as i knew despite her being happy for me she'd feel sad for her own loss.. then a few wks later my very best friend got a pos on a tesco digi - we were so excited.. but the test was followed by a raft of negative tests. turns out it was a random fluke test - as she didn't have a bleed or anything....

afm am still waiting for scan date.. got some really busy days ahead so am hoping they're rewarded with a date arriving in the post!



x


----------



## anti

So my mom is up for a visit and driving me mad as usual. She's sitting there with her sour face on and won't talk to anyone. And there's no reason for it. She's just being awkward. She won't talk to anyone and the only thing she's said is 'it was a mistake to come visit' which is the only thing she ever says when she's here. I dint even know why I f'ing bother!!!! Sorry bout the rant but I just had to get it off my chest.


----------



## zephyr

Oh anti that is awful! How can parents do that?! you would think she would at least be happy to see you! Hopefully she snaps out of it and you guys can enjoy the time together!
My mum showed up to my sons bday party an hour and a half late, refused to sit on my couch (because she wore her best clothes to a 3 year olds party and didn't want dog hair on her clothing) kept my kids at arms length, didn't speak to them at all or anyone else and just stood there for half an hour looking sour and disappointed and almost disgusted at the noise/mess.
It sucks when they just look so unhappy, when you all you want is for them to enjoy some time with you hey. I'd be telling her to snap out of it.
How is everything else going? Just remember the visit is only temporary! be over befor eyou know it!

I had a rough morning this morning, vomiting again. I think this is bordering on something slightly more than just the standard morning sickness, I went and got a milkshake after vomiting all my food and water and have since kept that down so something at least is going in, but its awful. As soon as I eat, or move or stand up I just urgently need to vomit! I hope this goes away over the next week or two. May even need to get my midwife to prescribe something. Someone snarked at me on facebook saying I should be enjoying this and I'm like "whhaaaaat? yeah totally, I enjoy throwing up all my meals so much I now know what combinations go well together and eat food I know will taste good coming back up the other way" For those that care to know, dont eat asparagus when you have morning sickness.
Either way this sucks so badly and I can't wait to feel better so I have something good to say cos right now with my mum still not talking to me and me being crook all day long, I really dont have much of anything good to say really.

I found a twin stroller I put on hold yesterday but I want to go cancel it, I just cant bring myself to buy anything just yet and the thought of getting something makes it all too real. eeek!


----------



## sunshineray7

Hi ladies, mind if i join you? I'm due 9th May with number 2!


----------



## bumpin2012

zephyr said:


> Oh anti that is awful! How can parents do that?! you would think she would at least be happy to see you! Hopefully she snaps out of it and you guys can enjoy the time together!
> My mum showed up to my sons bday party an hour and a half late, refused to sit on my couch (because she wore her best clothes to a 3 year olds party and didn't want dog hair on her clothing) kept my kids at arms length, didn't speak to them at all or anyone else and just stood there for half an hour looking sour and disappointed and almost disgusted at the noise/mess.
> It sucks when they just look so unhappy, when you all you want is for them to enjoy some time with you hey. I'd be telling her to snap out of it.
> How is everything else going? Just remember the visit is only temporary! be over befor eyou know it!
> 
> I had a rough morning this morning, vomiting again. I think this is bordering on something slightly more than just the standard morning sickness, I went and got a milkshake after vomiting all my food and water and have since kept that down so something at least is going in, but its awful. As soon as I eat, or move or stand up I just urgently need to vomit! I hope this goes away over the next week or two. May even need to get my midwife to prescribe something. Someone snarked at me on facebook saying I should be enjoying this and I'm like "whhaaaaat? yeah totally, I enjoy throwing up all my meals so much I now know what combinations go well together and eat food I know will taste good coming back up the other way" For those that care to know, dont eat asparagus when you have morning sickness.
> Either way this sucks so badly and I can't wait to feel better so I have something good to say cos right now with my mum still not talking to me and me being crook all day long, I really dont have much of anything good to say really.
> 
> I found a twin stroller I put on hold yesterday but I want to go cancel it, I just cant bring myself to buy anything just yet and the thought of getting something makes it all too real. eeek!


I really cant understand how people can act like this... 
I hope you feel better soon Zephyr. I think its just the extra hormones making you ill. I felt exactly as you are describing around week 8 and I had to get Diclectin for a few weeks so that I could hold anything down.

I bought 12 cloth diapers online yesterday. I got the email last night that they should be delivered on tuesday, so Im super excited. Its my first baby buy. Is the stroller a great deal? if not you can wait until you feel ready to start buying the big things. I dont want to buy anything big until closer to.


----------



## YoungNImum

welcome sunshine :D x


----------



## anti

welcome sunshine - will update the front page soon!

so my weekend went from bad to worse. my mom didn't say a single word to us when she was here! Then my border collie pup got attacked over the park and i had to rush her to the vet. I came home and my mom is gone and didnt even text to say she was leaving. i've text her and tried calling and had no response... dont know why i even bother anymore!!! 

hope you all having a better weekend than me!!


----------



## zephyr

Aw that is so rude! and hurtful! Does she not realise that this would upset you? I would try and forget about her for the moment and focus on getting your dog better and keeping yourself healthy and well and hopefully your mum changes her ways.
She usually like this? or could this just be still shocked about being a grandmother?

I feel good this morning, havn't got out of bed yet though. Got up to go to the bathroom and almost started puking again so back to bed for me again. Have to go out soon and pick my daughter up from the airport though kinda nervous about venturing out.

Yeah the stroller is a good deal, it is a used one, however most I have seen are about double the price used so I dunno, nervous haha. Maybe I'll cancel it and wait for another. who knows!

My sister had her baby yesterday (my dads other daughter) ended up needing an emercency c section! but baby and her are okay. She lives ages away from me so I see the photos on facebook and he is so cute.


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: well if its a really good deal, you should get it! another one might not come available when you need it.

Anti, Im so sorry to hear how your mom is behaving. If it were me, I would be calling her up, or sending her a text if she isn't picking up the phone, and telling her that you have more important things to deal with, and when she is ready to grow up, she can contact you. Then I would get on with my life getting ready to be a real mother, and not be stressing about her...but thats hot headed me...lol... I have actually done this, but I was 15, not pregnant and I told this to my father, who was acting like he was 15. I actually didn't hear from him until I was 20, when he was regretting that he had no relationship with me. But I will say I have a better relationship with him now, not that he has grown up, but because I proved to myself that I didn't need him to be a parent.


----------



## anti

Zephyr-my mom is always like that but it's been worse since I told her about the baby. And I think you should get the stroller. I bought a cot on Friday coz it was a great deal (second hand). I was weary as well but I did it! 

I've tried ringing my mom and her phone is off. She won't answer the landline so I don't even know if she got home safe. I spoke to my dad after all this (he still lives in Botswana) and he didn't really know what to say. They got divorced about 22 year ago now. I was still a tiny baby. My step mom said I need to get tough with her and just tell her how I feel and not let her come visit coz it upsets me every time. But it's so hard!! I'm gonna have to do something! 

After all the stress today I've been getting bad cramps. Bit worried about bubs but I'm sure it's all ok. 

My pup seems ok as well. She's acting normal and eating and stuff. She's got a staple where she was bitten but it seems to coming out already!! Hope it gonna be ok.


----------



## littlemamana

Hey guys! I'd love to added to this list. My baby is due May 2, 2012. :hugs: Yay May babies!


----------



## wavescrash

Hey ladies... been a bit MIA due to a 4-day migraine and work. Finally feeling normal again and have the day off work tomorrow! Hope you're all doing well. Sorry to hear about Moms being rude and mean though :(

I can't believe I'll be 12 weeks in just 4.5 days!


Oh & I got some blood work test results back - my iron levels are low (I knew they would be) so I just have to take an iron supplement each day. My thyroid levels were also low (which I've always known but never had a doctor take notice... always said it was borderline) so I have to get that blood test repeated in a month and we'll go from there.


----------



## zephyr

bumpin and anti yeah I probably will get the stroller just so nervous! lol I dunno told him I would go back this friday and pay for it.

As for your mum anti, if shes always kinda been like that anyways thats kinda stink cos she probably wont change much but hopefully she settles down to how she was beforehand soon! Hope you guys work it out soon!

Waves sorry about your migraine! and woohoo 12 weeks already for you too! I'll be 12 weeks in 6 days! Can't wait!
uggh ya know you mentioned iron tabs and I immediately wanted to vomit lol ewwwwww

Today was an okay day I guess better than the last few days. I did however eat very small meals over the day and just before I gorged myself on home made burgers and chips for dinner (I know I am so bad but I couldn't help it! They were so yummy!) and I will see what the result of that is soon, hopefully nothing. 

Welcome to the new people who joined too!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!!!! How exciting for you too! You're due just the day after me, aren't you? I thought someone around here was :) Ugh yeah tell me about it! As if I don't have constipation issues enough that I have to add iron to my pills. Oh well. If it's what I need then I'll do it.


----------



## zephyr

I'm due the 15th, I am finding these date things strange. 1st scan gave me the 17th, 2nd scan gave me the 13th so my midwife put me down for the middle the 15th of May. The weird thing is though the day of my appointment she wrote me down at 10w3d which matched my ticker, which is set up for the 11th. Hah so who knows! Maybe there's a few days difference in pregnancy dating wheels?

Good luck with the iron tablets! Mine was okay last night, felt a bit queasy but fell asleep quickly.
I also had a really intense craving for sour lollies last night and went to order some online but then saw that we have a british food shop here so will be checking that out to see if they have the ones I am after. I had to suck on a lemon just to make the craving go away!


----------



## rjsmam

anti - sorry about your mum. i sadly lost my mum to cancer when i was 16 but can't imagine her ever ever imagine a mum behaving like that. i'm super close to my dad and he rocks - last wk he called me in the morning to ask if i was popping home at lunch time from work - got home & he was at my house & he'd planted winter flowers in my garden, made homemade soup and had a lovely lunch ready for me & dh!

waves - sorry about the migraine hope it's all gone now

zephyr - i find the dates odd too, my mwife put me 2days ahead of my ticker.. but edd date back by 2days too!?

hope everyone else is doing well.. i've been away for wkend staying with family - and have felt the nausea creep back in the evenings... mornings are best for me but its downhill from lunch time! a busy wk ahead for me.. business trip to london tomorrow for 2 days then off to paris with dh on Friday! hoping to have a scan date in reward v soon.. yay for all you ladies fastly approaching 12wks!!! :flower:


x


----------



## hoping29

9 weeks 6 days!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## YoungNImum

Aww great scan pic

IM 10wks today :D:D:D

I hope i get my scan date sooonnnn!


----------



## anti

Great scan! Hope you're all well. I got an email from my mom yesterday. Still trying to figure out how to reply. so worried about my puppy as well. Gotta leave her at home with my other dog when I go to work and so worried they going to play too rough and hurt her staples. :( she's so nervous around other dogs as well now. I still feel so bad!!! :cry:


----------



## RBurnett

Thats a great scan for 9 weeks... My 12 week scan on 1st Nov!! Cant wait till I see a acutal baby and not just a blob! lol


----------



## anti

Front page updated! :) Hope you are all well. Hoping the next 2 weeks go by quickly. :sigh:


----------



## RBurnett

i have found the last couple of weeks are flying by :) Try not to think about it too much (easier said then done) lol


----------



## anti

thats true RBurnett - I just want to have my first scan. Im still sooooo tired and work is killing me. I've had a rubbish weekend, the OH is working late all week and my mind is just in overdrive. I totally forgot I was preggers on Saturday with all the goings on!! This truely has been an eventful year... both good and bad, but wow... I just want a normal year now.


----------



## sharon0302

RBurnett said:


> Thats a great scan for 9 weeks... My 12 week scan on 1st Nov!! Cant wait till I see a acutal baby and not just a blob! lol


I am so jealous of everyone getting their scan dates!!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## RBurnett

Ha its been a eventful year too. Got married in July and now Im pregnant! When is your 12 week scan?


----------



## RBurnett

Have u had ur booking in appointment with Midwife?


----------



## anti

had my booking in appointment 7 October and got my scan 7 November. Not too far now, but still! It feels like its forever away! 

My OH had a major emergency back op early this year, the company we both worked for went into administration and I was out of work for 6 months. My OH was struggling at work coz of his back - I finally got a job, and then I fell pregnant! but hey ho - life goes on - just a bit down today I guess.


----------



## YoungNImum

Me to Sharon, i think we both need to head to the hospital demand our scan date lol


----------



## anti

Aw, you poor NI girls! March down there and tell them you want a scan date!!! At least if you have a date you know when its gonna happen!


----------



## YoungNImum

thats what i keep thinking anti, its will give us a little hope aswell im sure x


----------



## anti

It's tough enough waiting for my scan and I know when it is... dont know how you are coping with not even having a date?!!


----------



## RBurnett

I would def call and chase the appointment if i was you. x


----------



## rjsmam

hey ladies... no scan date here either! gah... everything about ttc/pregnancy = waiting!



x


----------



## wavescrash

!!!!! Less than 200 days to go over here! 199 to be exact! Another minor milestone met :)

And thanks ladies, my migraine eventually went away after 4 longgggg days haha.


----------



## YoungNImum

I rang the hospital about my scan date. The only got my notes from the doctor on friday, the lady said i should hear from them shortly YES!


----------



## bumpin2012

lol...you ladies are so lucky to be getting your scans soon. Mine will be the week of dec 12th...I'll be 20 weeks...Oh how I want these next 7 weeks to go fast!


----------



## zephyr

haha bumpin each week I see how far along you are and go "wowwee times gone so quick!!" I can't believe some of us have reached or are very near the 12, 13 week mark! Also can't believe there's talk of the 20 week scan already! Excitement!! I'll be getting mine around the same time you'll be getting yours. Midwife said she will give me the form to take at my 18 week appointment and I can book in anytime between 18 and 20 weeks. What wonderful timing, right before xmas.

Dont wanna jinx myself because everytime I say I have stopped spewing the next day I live in my bathroom haha but I thiink things might be settling down again :D I have had two days of feeling 'better' and did not spew a single time today! So fingers crossed that is it for me. Oh man I hope so!

I was watching twin c section and vaginal births today on youtube and omg how amazing!! of course the c section births look a heck of a lot calmer! I wasn't too impressed watching some doctor put his arm up the womans thingeemajig to try turn round the second twin that kinda made me get the heebie jeebies!


----------



## anti

zephyr - once you're in labour all you'll want is two healthy babies out so doctors putting their hands places probably wont bother you at the time. I know the whole thought of it bothers me now, but I keep telling myself that when the time comes, I wont care! :) 

I have 13 more sleeps till my scan!!! yay! really looking forward to it and getting a proper edd. then my next appointment will be at 16 weeks and then a scan at 20 weeks and I can book into the birthing unit. its actually going quite quick but want the next 2 weeks to go quicker. 

We're all going to be in the 2nd trimester soon... so exciting! All the fun begins after the 1st trimester! :)


----------



## bumpin2012

you know, looking back it does feel like time has flown by. Each week feels better than the last and then I think "holy crap. Im actually having a baby!" I still find it hard to believe!
Im probably going to have my scan around the 20th. OH is on a course and wont be able to go until after the 15th, so I'll actually be 21 weeks when i finally get my 1st scan.
I agree with Anti though. I dont think you will be to concerned with where the dr's hands are while delivering your babies...especially if you already have delivered the first of the pair!

Anti: Im so excited to hear about your scan! 2 weeks is nothing considering how long you have waited already! (I keep telling myself that) Did you finally get things sorted out with your mom? and how is your puppy doing?


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> I rang the hospital about my scan date. The only got my notes from the doctor on friday, the lady said i should hear from them shortly YES!

I would take that with a pinch of salt as their couple of days has become over a week!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## anti

bumpin thanks for asking! Um - things are still up in the air with my mom. She sent me an email on sunday and I replied last night so will see what she says back, if anything. To be honest, Im at peace with myself and Ive done what I believe to be right - so the rest is up to her to be honest, but lets just say she wont be coming round my house for a very long time.

As for my pups - she's ok. Running around like nothing happened to her. She's very very nervous of other dogs though and when another dog approaches she tried jumping into our arms, but other than that she's ok. Back to the vets on Saturday with her to get the staples out. She loves the vet! Good thing really coz she's down there every month, if not 2 or 3 times a month. Poor pups is always in the wars! Im still very cut up about what happened and am very nervous to take her out on my own, so I always make sure I have someone with me. We've got two dogs, so if anything happened and I was on my own I wouldnt be able to pick them both up, so it really is a two person job now. I'll have to put some pics up of my fluffy babies. I got a jack russell and a border collie. The collie is the one that got attacked. She's not even a year old yet!


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh poor thing! We have 2 dogs as well. Both are pomeranian-Chihuahua mixes, so they are little, but fiesty! Jackson is almost 2 and Zoie is 8 months. I hope your pup is able to get over the scrap. Dont be nervous though, they pick that stuff up better than we do! and if moms nervous, then dog gets nervous and can make her more prone to biting. Did you do any puppy school with her? We did the school with Jackson and now I wish we had done it with Zoie too... 
Im glad you have come to a end point (for lack of a better desciption) about your mom. You really dont need that stress right now. Good on you!


----------



## anti

We didn't do puppy classes with them. We had planned to, but no sooner did we get Bella we both lost our jobs (the company we worked for went into liquidation) so we couldnt afford it. Bella is as good as gold though. she recalls very very well. she'll sit next to you when another dog approaches (which is what she did when she got attacked) she never ever nips at anything or anyone - doesn't even growl! The jack russell on the other hand is a handful.. She's very fiesty and doesn't listen! Shes very placid though. She wouldn't hurt anything or anyone unless they threatened us or Bella - then she goes mad! She's fantastic with kids/babies as well - which makes me feel alot better!

I know i shouldnt be nervous but i get on edge when a strange dog comes towards us now. Im just scared she'll get attacked again and that it will be worse. to be fair - we've had shiloh 18 months now and this is the first time anything has happened, so it probably wont happen again but I dont know what id do if my babies got hurt. I still feel so bad that Bells got hurt but we did everything we could! 

Look at me ranting about my dogs on bnb! they are like my babies though!


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone, 

How are you all doing? Getting excited about seeing everyone's scan pics....i've got my second one in just over a week! I will try and take a pic and upload my 10 week one on here...still amazed how clear it is, you can see everything!

Ahhh talking about dogs...thats my soft spot, I have 4, an Akita, 2 Rottweilers and a Staffie, my mum also has 2 GSD's and a Rottie and my sis that lives there has a Leonberger....oh we also have loads of cats at my mums as she shows and breeds Devon Rex. Ummm slightly animal mad! 

We run a dog training school and also show our dogs...hoping to get a new addition to get back round the show ring next year :)

Zephyr - glad to hear you have been feeling a little better. 

Anti - countdown begins til your scan yay!

And for the girls in NI I hope your appointments come through this week.

I'm feeling a little better today, not feeling too sick which is a novelty. Bbs a little sore but I don't mind that at all. Can't believe we are nearly in 2nd Tri yay!


----------



## anti

yazzy - when you say you run a dog training school - do you actually help people train their dogs?! as ive said - my border collie was so easy to train and is as good as gold (we have a few hicups - but shes a puppy) but our jack russell is so defiant - shes a placid dog, but wont listen! wont recall at all when there's other dogs involved, which obviously im very worried about now!


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Ladies!
Here's a question, have any of you thought about storing or donating your baby's cord blood? It's really expensive here, i don't know about other places, but it could be worth while?


----------



## anti

Hi Claire! Been a while since we've seen you! I haven't really thought about it to be honest. I think id donate it but not sure Id invest the money to store it.


----------



## sharon0302

Have you ever heard the like of this- rang the hospital AGAIN to see about my appointment and nothing has been done. Apparently if you have been at EPU it can delay things!!! So women who have a scare are punished!! Grrrrrrrr! SO MAD.

My sister in law is 4 weeks ahead of me and has had scan and 2 midwife appointments from her hospital and I can't even get a bloody booking appointment!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi
Ja, been busy at work, trying to finish my thesis before May (possibly wishful thinking) and I spoke at a conference a few days ago so that was a huge pain to prepare for. 

Here it is about R6000 (how much is that in pounds..about 500?) once off then an annual storage fee, which is quite a lot so I will have to think about it. I haven't even asked DH about this yet  only though about it today


----------



## anti

Ya thats about £500. I havent even looked into it here to be honest. Its a nice to have, but not a need to have, and we cant really afford extra bits at the moment! Speak to your DH and see what he thinks.

For the girls that have been following my dog fight incident - Ive rung the police and reported it. They've given me a reference number and they said someone will call me back and they will probably come round to take a statement and have a look at my dog because it has puncture wounds. I feel like beating myself up coz i didn't get the guy's name or address or anything. He said it wasnt his dog anyway so I cant prove a thing! :(


----------



## hoping29

My dog is my baby too. She is being spayed today and we were meant to pick her up 5 hours ago but apparently she pulled her drain out and bled everywhere so they needed to keep her in for longer. Should be picking her up in half an hour though, yay! She is a very good girl (Beagle) and although she had developed a chewing and digging habit, she is very placid. In the first few weeks I was pregnant, she had a phantom pregnancy - I wonder if she could smell the change in my hormones and that is what started it?

Claire - When is your due date for your thesis? I am just doing a masters degree but back at work full time and have to hand it in middle of March. I really hope it won't be too stressful to complete as I don't think that would be good for baby but would love to make sure I complete it on time as that then gives me 2 months of freedom before baby arrives! It does limit the free time I have to get things ready before then however!

Starting to get a real belly now so can't wait for my 12 week scan and everything to be fine so I can tell everyone I'm not just fat (although I think thats what some of it might be, my appetite has gone crazy). Seeing the midwife Thursday and then I presume she will send in all the paperwork and then wait for scan date.


----------



## ClaireRSA

@hoping29...well i'm 4 years into my doctorate so it was due about a year ago, haha..but i suppose that is just how research goes. Hopefully lab work will be done by jan and then i will finish up writing thereafter, I want to submit in about april. I really want to finish by then, i really don't want to have to think about it while i am on maternity leave! I hope your doggie is doing well!


----------



## bumpin2012

I got my cloth diapers in the mail today! YAY...I dont think I have ever been so excited to play with a diaper before!


----------



## miayahsmommy

You can add me on... lol..

May 26th 2012..... :)


----------



## YoungNImum

hey welcome Miayahsmommy :) x


----------



## miayahsmommy

YoungNImum said:


> hey welcome Miayahsmommy :) x

TY. Very excited. already ready for this one to be here.... lol


----------



## YoungNImum

i got my scan date today, its on monday :)


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> i got my scan date today, its on monday :)

So happy for you! But what kind of ridiculous chaos filled hole are we going to!!

They got ur papers less than a week ago and you get your appointment and I have been waiting a month!

Grr! Ringing them again! Out of interest what was post mark on letter?


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> i got my scan date today, its on monday :)
> 
> So happy for you! But what kind of ridiculous chaos filled hole are we going to!!
> 
> They got ur papers less than a week ago and you get your appointment and I have been waiting a month!
> 
> Grr! Ringing them again! Out of interest what was post mark on letter?Click to expand...

The post mark was yesterday, I must say tho i had no problems with the hospital with my last pregnancy, i got my scan date 2 days after id been to the doctor, but this time im putting the blame on the doctor(first time iv seen her as i moved doctors 2months ago) i seen her 12th oct and she only sent my notes on 21st. :dohh:


----------



## anti

Welcome Miayahsmommy! Front page now updated!

How Many of you are going to find out the sex of the baby when you get the chance?!

YoungNImum - sooooo glad you got your scan date - AND you dont have to wait long for that either! Mine is a week after yours - So excited!

I can feel my shape changing and my bbs are so big they dont fit in my bras anymore!! How's everyone else feeling?!


----------



## sharon0302

My normal bras were out the window weeks ago along with my jeans, currently living in elasticated trousers that I can pass off for work!

Going to stop off at home on way back from school run and if there is no letter the hospital is going to hear me :growlmad: hee hee


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

anti said:


> Welcome Miayahsmommy! Front page now updated!
> 
> How Many of you are going to find out the sex of the baby when you get the chance?!
> 
> YoungNImum - sooooo glad you got your scan date - AND you dont have to wait long for that either! Mine is a week after yours - So excited!
> 
> I can feel my shape changing and my bbs are so big they dont fit in my bras anymore!! How's everyone else feeling?!

The hospital i go to dont tell you the gender, but id like another yellow bump this time aswell.
i was surprised i only had to wait till monday to be honest but im also super excited :happydance:


----------



## sharon0302

anti said:


> Welcome Miayahsmommy! Front page now updated!
> 
> How Many of you are going to find out the sex of the baby when you get the chance?!

We are talking about getting a 4D scan that we can bring our son to, so we will ask about gender then!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## yazzy

Anti - yes we run classes where people come along and train weekly - we work towards the Kennel Club Good Citizen Awards and I also do one to one lessons to see people at the home etc to solve more difficult problems. I really enjoy it :) My mum used to work her GSD's in competitive obedience so I have been around training since I was 2...I have some funny photo's of me thinking I was training when you can barely see my head above the dogs back lol!

Well with the changes going on I am definitely having to hide my tummy bloat...its massive considering I had quite a flat stomach before! And yep the bra's aren't quite keeping everything in now either....guess i'm going to have to buy some new one's!

Hope everyone is doing well and feeling ok :)


----------



## anti

Where abouts in the UK are you yazzy? I know there's lots of places around me so I might have to just check them out and see prices and stuff like that. Cant really afford any extras at the moment with bubs on the way, coz Ill be stopping work altogether! But I need to do something to help my pups build her confidence again. Im sure she'll be fine. Shes just shaken up. She's ok with other dogs that shes known for ages, but new dogs seem to be the issue - although the only new dogs shes met have been staffs, and thats what attacked her so she might just have something against them. Will have to see how it goes!

So glad we nearly in the 2nd tri now! Its just days away and not weeks anymore! yay!


----------



## YoungNImum

Talking about poochs we are getting our puppy this week. :D


----------



## sharon0302

Rang the hospital and basically refused to get off the phone so booking appointment now set for 9th November :happydance::happydance:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## anti

yay... we all know kinda whats happening with appointments now!


----------



## zephyr

I brought 3 maternity bras at about 6 or 7 weeks along a size bigger! Hoping they would last a good portion of the pregnancy and already I am busting out of those!! Its crazy and I'm not too happy about buying more so soon! haha

I am going on a mission today to find some preggie pops or something, I had a few really good days and then this morning omg only got up to pee at about 6am and I was stuck in there for about half an hour! The kids had to be at school at 7am today because they are skyping a class in the U.S and to match the time differences we had to drop them off early. Lucky for me OH was so kind and did everything got them ready while I was busy in the bathroom! THEN he jogged them to school while they scootered and now hes jogging to the supermarket to get me something yummy for breakfast! 

Everything else has been great guys! Good to hear about the appointments, the arrival of cloth nappies and how everyone is feeling well! oh and hi to the new people who arrived!


----------



## zephyr

I actually have been craving sour things really badly. All I want is sour lollies so sour they make your tongue tingle and nothing that turns sweet either but all our lollies here are weak! I am considering ordering some in but I feel like its a waste of money haha minimum order 20 bux plus postage......just for lollies


----------



## anti

I thought I'd be brave and upload my first bump pic. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







untitled2.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ClaireRSA

anti said:


> Welcome Miayahsmommy! Front page now updated!
> 
> How Many of you are going to find out the sex of the baby when you get the chance?!
> 
> YoungNImum - sooooo glad you got your scan date - AND you dont have to wait long for that either! Mine is a week after yours - So excited!
> 
> I can feel my shape changing and my bbs are so big they dont fit in my bras anymore!! How's everyone else feeling?!

I am! Here i only use private health care, you can go to the state hospitals if you want, but many people have medical schemes that will pay for the private scans...so we can pretty much ask our doctors to do anything, so long as we are willing to pay . last time I was pregnant the doc my DH and I sat analyzing the nub for gender predictions  quite fun. If you DONT want to know the gender you have to remind them every few minutes as the will just blurt it out haha or start talking about him/her. 

I'm so nervous for my scan on monday, after being told at my last 20 week scan that it was over I am a bit traumatised, so I am always expecting the worst...sigh...4 more sleeps. But on a happier note after tomorrow I am 12 weeks...yippee:cloud9:

have a lovely day ladies, it is so boiling hot here, I am a little evnious of you ladies having spring babies, I have to suffer through an African summer with a big belly :haha:


----------



## anti

Claire - One of my best friends had her first baby in December - and she had to suffer through a zimbabwean summer while heavily pregnant! Just take it easy! Im glad Im having a spring baby in the UK. I love spring over here! I love the all year weather back home though! *sigh* There's no place like home!


----------



## ClaireRSA

anti said:


> I thought I'd be brave and upload my first bump pic. :blush:


Oh wow! :cool:


----------



## anti

ClaireRSA said:


> anti said:
> 
> 
> I thought I'd be brave and upload my first bump pic. :blush:
> 
> 
> Oh wow! :cool:Click to expand...


It's probably mainly bloat - but its been getting bigger and bigger every week. I've got a couple of pics, and when I compare them - Im definately getting bigger, so Im hoping its not all bloat after all!


----------



## ClaireRSA

My tummy looks the same as yours, but I can def tell that its starting to be baby, my tummy just abouve my panty line is now a bit fatter, and when i bloat it is usually around my middle *grin*


----------



## zephyr

Wow! Your bellys huge! haha and in a good way! wont be long till it gets big very fast!!

I am so not game enough to post mine yet still, waiting for these babies to get a bit bigger first. I can feel the top of the fundus about 4 finger widths above my pubic bone already! That's really scary!

Also while everyone was talking about dogs I forgot to mention I have a golden labrador who is so wonderful! A real family dog, loves the kids, loves being part of the family however she excessively licks everything and its so annoying. You'll be sitting there and shell just walk past you and sneak a lick in onto your hand. She licks the air even, licks the furniture, licks the carpet, she once licked the wall paper off a spot on our wall.
She also eats lemons and pulled all the lemons off our lemon tree, she cant reach any anymore and has to wait for them to grow, she does try to get the high ones though. Such a strange dog, I love her!


----------



## anti

aw zephyr! She sounds loopy but lovely. I would be lost without my fluffy babies! They're the best and I love them to bits and pieces!


----------



## YoungNImum

anti said:


> I thought I'd be brave and upload my first bump pic. :blush:

Aw thanks for sharing, :hugs: my OH keeps saying im getting a shape, which in mens talk means a bump :dohh: Altho i think its mainly bloating.



ClaireRSA said:


> anti said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Miayahsmommy! Front page now updated!
> 
> How Many of you are going to find out the sex of the baby when you get the chance?!
> 
> YoungNImum - sooooo glad you got your scan date - AND you dont have to wait long for that either! Mine is a week after yours - So excited!
> 
> I can feel my shape changing and my bbs are so big they dont fit in my bras anymore!! How's everyone else feeling?!
> 
> I am! Here i only use private health care, you can go to the state hospitals if you want, but many people have medical schemes that will pay for the private scans...so we can pretty much ask our doctors to do anything, so long as we are willing to pay . last time I was pregnant the doc my DH and I sat analyzing the nub for gender predictions  quite fun. If you DONT want to know the gender you have to remind them every few minutes as the will just blurt it out haha or start talking about him/her.
> 
> I'm so nervous for my scan on monday, after being told at my last 20 week scan that it was over I am a bit traumatised, so I am always expecting the worst...sigh...4 more sleeps. But on a happier note after tomorrow I am 12 weeks...yippee:cloud9:
> 
> have a lovely day ladies, it is so boiling hot here, I am a little evnious of you ladies having spring babies, I have to suffer through an African summer with a big belly :haha:Click to expand...

We have are scan on the same day :thumbup: i hope yours goes well :flower:


----------



## yazzy

Anti - i'm in the South West - Somerset but if you want to pm me i'll give you as much advice as possible. I can also give you my website so you can see what we are about and how we train etc. I'm big on the see what people are like before you entrust your dog upon them...too many so called trainers out there are all for the full on in your face heavy handed training which is not good. We train using reward based methods and so far after 18 dogs we've never had a problem :)

Oooh bump pics...i've got a fair bit of bloat going on, not major from the side but I notice when I look down on it lol.

I'm finding i'm feeling better in the daytime but last night I felt sick and exhausted and was in bed by 8.30pm!

How's everyone else's symptoms going?


----------



## sharon0302

Well MS wise-touch wood- seems to have eased quite a bit in last week but exhaustion hits in about 3.30 and by time I get in from work all I want is to crawl under duvet.


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## RBurnett

<------ My baby :)

Gender guess? I got my 12 week scan Tuesday. This was a 11 week private scan x


----------



## anti

here's pics of my fluffy babies - incase anyone want to see

In one of the pics Bella is covered in mud - she'd just been playing in the fields in the summer and there was water everywhere!
 



Attached Files:







bel.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2









bel2.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2









shiloh.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wavescrash

I'm 12 weeks today!!! Some consider it the second trimester but I'm not heading to that part of the forums until 14 weeks :)


https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/11wand12w.png


----------



## anti

yay waves! Congrats - and nice bump!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! You too :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Has anyone got the heart to heart prenatal listener? if so what do you think of it?
x


----------



## bumpin2012

might sound like a silly question, but how do you load pics?


----------



## bumpin2012

hahaha, Never mind, I got it figured out! These are my dynamic duo.

Jackson is the first pic, he'll be 2 in December And Zoie is our baby, she almost 8 months.
I dont have a bump pic yet, I'll take one when I find my camera and post! Love all the bumps so far!


----------



## YoungNImum

or has anyone got the angel sounds fetal heart detector?


----------



## anti

Bumpin they are too precious!! Just wanna snuggle up to them!! My jack Russell is 18 months old and my collie Will be a year next month! :)

Youngnimum-I don't have either and haven't heard any reviews so I would be interested to know as well!


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks Anti! We love our fur babies...and they really are great little snugglers.

I love your pups pics, they look like they are a lot of fun, esp your collie, she has a goofy playful look to her!

I dont have a doppler ladies, I would worry myself sick if I wasn't able to find the HB and would probably drive my OH and Dr insane...lol...


----------



## zephyr

Awh all the doggies are so cute! 

Heres Freya with my oldest daughter 
https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/45400_425111303732_651028732_5022477_1724905_n.jpg
The photo isn't the best but I love it!

And yeah shes a very needy dog, had been before we even got her. She was the runt of the litter and really likes to feel a part of the family, if the kids exclude her she gets most upset and I think that's probably where the nervous licking habit comes from! As there's no other reason for it, shes in good health.
She doesn't get locked outside shes always inside with us or outside with us, she even sleeps in our bed (haha naughty aye!) 
I was thinking about getting another smaller breed dog so she had a friend to keep her company when we go out etc.


----------



## zephyr

Oh yeah, waves yay 12 weeks! You can really tell a difference in your pictures! 

Youngnimum I was going to get a doppler and am still considering it but like bumpin said, I would probably freak out too much if I couldn't find the heartbeats. I think it would be nice though....on those days where I am feeling paranoid just to have some reassurance.


----------



## YoungNImum

im thinking of buying one but its what one to buy there is many, tbh i wont it more for these early stages, plus we only get 2 scans here, so ill be able to have a listen any time i like.

loving all these dogs! ill share pics of mine next time im on.


----------



## bumpin2012

zephyr said:


> Awh all the doggies are so cute!
> 
> And yeah shes a very needy dog, had been before we even got her. She was the runt of the litter and really likes to feel a part of the family, if the kids exclude her she gets most upset and I think that's probably where the nervous licking habit comes from! As there's no other reason for it, shes in good health.
> She doesn't get locked outside shes always inside with us or outside with us, she even sleeps in our bed (haha naughty aye!)
> *I was thinking about getting another smaller breed dog so she had a friend to keep her company when we go out etc*.


Lol. I recommed Pomeranian Chihuahuas! (not biased at all!) We got Zoie b/c we both work 12 hour days, and sometimes we work the same 4 in a row, meaning a lot of alone time in a kennel for Jackson. He really needs a snuggle/play buddy, and Zoie fit in perfectly...after a few days. lol. Jackson was not happy that she came home with us, but after a few days he realized that he wasn't replaced and now Jackson loves her to bits.


----------



## zephyr

Those dogs are very cute!! I was looking at long haired chihuahua's or a Maltese at first but really not sure!! As long as they get on with Freya. Definitely dont want another large dog though! I'll have no bed left!
That's great he took to her well!! Its good they have each other for company :D


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Ladies!
I'm 12 weeks today...yaaay! 
All your doggis are sooo cute! I have a cat and 3 dogs...my DH is a vet so every so often I come home and we have a new pet. Our oldest dog who is 2.5 yrs was 1 day old when Dh brought her home so I had to bottle feed her every 2 hrs for 4 weeks! good trining for a baby i suppose *grin* 
Have a lovely day!


----------



## anti

Have a good day ladies! Its Friday at last! I still ahven't heard from my mom - not at all surprised! But I still owe her money so Im still transferring that to her every friday when I get paid. This last week has been really really tough for us so Ive had to go into my overdraught to pay her! *sigh* least she cant moan at me. I should catch up again next week when I get paid so it shouldnt be too bad. The electric bill came in as well last night. wish we could get it monthly instead of every 3 months - coz it looks so high but its not really. Had to get the car tax and mot last weekend and the insurance this weekend and it still needs a service. So freaking expensive! But anyway.... we going to sit down this weekend with the budget and really have a good look at it and start sticking to it properly so that we can see where out money is going. OH is self employed and he only gets paid every 2 weeks and it all depends on how much work they can get done - so its never a fixed amount! Hard to budget when that happens!

Claire - Id be a nightmare if my other half was a vet - Id have every poorly animal come stay with me! I love animals!


----------



## zephyr

Sorry your mum and you still havn't spoken anti :( The same here with mine, have not spoken to her since that falling out. She even got her husband to pick up the car that she 'gifted' us because she is moving overseas, which has left us right in the poop with no car!

Lol I too am glad my OH isn't a vet, our house would be a zoo! We bottle fed some kittens about 10 years ago, it was such hard work!! but worth it in the end, someone had dumped them and when I was walking home I saw a plastic bag in the gutter and it was moving and opened it up and 3 teeny kittens, eyes still shut!! Don't understand how people can do that.

Well today I got my appetite back and I ate like there was no tomorrow!! I am so shocked at how much food I ate! I also managed to drink 3 litres of water today. I think I wasn't drinking enough cos at 2 litres a day I was feeling very thirsty and headachy so decided to add another litre or two and see if I feel better and I do, no nausea or nothing.

OH went and brought me a curry today and he got me a curry with bones in it and I wanted to strangle him!!! I hate bones in my food and he knows this and I feel yuck just thinking about it! He was so happy he got me a nice curry and I was so mad. I had to apologise afterwards for throwing a worse tantrum than my 3 year old. haha I ate half a jar of nutella too and felt bad cos apples dipped in nutella are so tasty, but it made the apples taste so naughty! It was the small jay though so not too bad I guess. 

I'm guessing you guys are just about to start your days! I'm in bed ready to end mine, so so tired and full, omg so full.

Oh yeah anti, its good you doing a budget. Means that when the baby is here if you make changes now it wont feel like such a huge change :)


----------



## anti

zephyr - so glad you feeling better. Ive been feeling a bit sicky since Wednesday. yesterday the indigestion and heartburn set in! Had a few very nauseas moments but still haven't thrown up so still doing good! :) As for your mum. So sorry you're going through a tough time, but just know that you're not alone! It helps me knowing that im not alone either. :hugs: 

10 more sleeps till my first scan! Im so so excited! :) so is OH. yay. Hurry up 7 November! :)


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> or has anyone got the angel sounds fetal heart detector?

Currently waiting for my angelsounds to arrive from amazon!


----------



## YoungNImum

I never thought of looking on amazon i just looked on ebay, i think ill prob go for the angel sounds one as your the 2nd person to say about them thanks x


----------



## sharon0302

Got mine for £20 something and free P & P, can't wait to give it a go and hopefully hear the happy little HB


----------



## YoungNImum

TBH i never really heard about them with my first pregnancy or i would have gotten on then. x


----------



## sharon0302

Hee Hee! You hadn't heard of them last time I was pregnant was nearly 10 years ago!


----------



## YoungNImum

Lol its great they are on the market now, and even better we no about them now lol x


----------



## anti

Id be too scared to get one incase I couldnt find the heartbeat. do we get to hear the heartbeat at the first scan. Jeez - 7 November cant come quick enough!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

never got to hear my daughters heartbeat at the first scan, think maybe incase something is wrong?? but the 2nd one i did and everytime i seen mw i got to hear heartbeat x


----------



## YoungNImum

my bump, pic took this morning :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0492.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sharon0302

Well have to say I am enjoying start of week 10, nausea has disappeared last couple of days, now if energy levels would only increase it might make getting up to pee 4 times a night a little easier!


----------



## zephyr

anti - thanks yeah I agree, it is good to know you aren't alone :) and YAY! you really dont have that long until your scan, how exciting! Those last few nights will be like a kid waiting for xmas hehe

Well, I got a busy day ahead of me today! The weekend is here and that means playing 'catch up' on my housework for all those times I had an extra lie down :p

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Hey ladies. Hope all are well? Not been posting here for a while had a few problems had bleeding and cramping and had to go A&e (ER) this morning I've started separate threads tho, didn't want to give you ladies any bad stories to dwell on. Another scan on Monday, already had my 12 week scan early last week. Hope I get to stay with all you lovely ladies. Will hopefully be posting you scan/bump pics by Monday. Happy weekend to all x


----------



## rjsmam

Bonjour from Paris!

Loving all the doggie pics & especially the bump pics. My belly is embarrassingly huge :wacko: we are day 1 of our trip & despite having loads of energy earlier I am now totally whacked.

Anti - I got my scan date just before I left its on the 7th too!! Mucho excitement !




X


----------



## anti

Mrsh sorry to hear about your bleeding. Hoping for good news from you!! 

Rjsmam enjoy Paris! And yay for our scans!! So excited! 

Hope you all have a great weekend. I'm off to the vet tomorrow to get bella's staples out. Oh is working so gotta do it alone! :(


----------



## anti

Mrsh sorry to hear about your bleeding. Hoping for good news from you!! 

Rjsmam enjoy Paris! And yay for our scans!! So excited! 

Hope you all have a great weekend. I'm off to the vet tomorrow to get bella's staples out. Oh is working so gotta do it alone! :(


----------



## anti

Stupid phone posted twice! Sorry!


----------



## zephyr

Nice bump! Youngnimum! 

MrsH sorry about your bleeding! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! and I hope Monday brings nothing but GREAT news!

I had OH's mum ring me saying she has brought everything we need! and I'm feeling awkward because they fell out before I got pregnant and I have been telling him for weeks to get in touch with her and apologise and they are both so stubborn!! Should of heard them on the phone just before "you apologise first!" "no I'm not, you can!" "No you can" I just said to them "You guys are unbelieveable!" and then they made up which is one less worry but Im not kidding we have a cot being delivered today, two new bouncers next week, a twin stroller, a baby bath, a fricken clothes dryer, she brought 4 dozen cloth nappies, a whole bunch of clothing. Basically I have been told "dont buy anything unless you check with us first because we probably already brought it"

I apreciate this so much, but now I feel like theres so much pressure to come out with two babies in the end! I feel like its too early to buy everything!! I'm only just 12 weeks!!
Am I being silly? 
It also would of been nice to do some of it ourselves, feel like we accomplished something by doing it on our own but its all been done for us. I mean its saved us a whole lot of money and its less stress but it feels like its just a little too much. I said yeah you can buy what you like, but I wasn't expecting this :/ 

OH got a new job today too!


----------



## wavescrash

I feel like I have little time lately to get on here and reply regularly... so I hope you're all doing well :) I splurged and bought myself an iPhone 4 today and I'm in love with it haha. We're telling my daughter she's going to be a big sister tomorrow!!

Ironically, while I was out and about this evening, she drew my Mom a picture of her, grandma and grandpa (my mom and stepdad) and then pointed to this little blob in a window of the house she drew saying it's her pretend baby brother since she can't have one. At least we know she'll be excited hahaha.


----------



## Sammienbrent

May 18th baby!!! I can't wait for my LO to come into my world<3


----------



## zephyr

congrats Sammienbrent!!

Waves oh wow! that is amazing, maybe she already knows but thinks she cant have a baby brother or sister? Wouldn't it be freaky if you had a boy?! Kids are so tuned on, its freaky the things they know.
Your daughter will be so happy! how exciting :D


----------



## Sammienbrent

@waves: wow that is really cool! Yea little kids seem to have an eerie sense of what's going on at times..... I would love to have kids who are closer in age to eachother although idk if I will even be able to support this one. Congrats to you mama! Hope all goes well with telling her


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!!! We were initially going to take her out to eat at a restaurant but decided we'll all just sit down as a family at home and tell her. Give her the big sister book I bought and show her an ultrasound picture. Once we know if it's a boy or girl, we'll let her go pick out a toy or something as a gift from her to the baby. As soon as I got that text from my Mom, I nearly died! How coincidental.


----------



## Giftmum

hi ladies how is everyone doin g. Mrsh sorry to hear what you are passing through but just believe that everything is okay. anyone still feeling nausea and tiredness at 12wks because mine is getting out of hand.


----------



## wavescrash

I thought I'd join in on the dog pictures since we just took a new one this morning. This is my daughter and our 6 month old puppy ;)


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone! I can't believe how long it's been since I've posted, sorry.. been so busy.

How are all the May babies doing?

I'm doing well, 12 weeks today and so excited to hit that mark.. feeling so positive. I have my first scan on Monday so we'll see how big and how many haha.. :haha:

Oh and I will jump on the band wagon with my fur babies.

Dolly!
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/67179_483571890687_748765687_5828334_5246514_n.jpg
& Betsey
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/33710_10150314007370503_613555502_15663107_4342342_n.jpg


----------



## zephyr

Good luck for your scan lollipop! and cute kitties! I love cats so much! but I am allergic to them. I have a cat called Skye who is 11. She is the last cat I will own I'm afraid unless I get one of those hairless ones! 

Waves what a gorgeous picture!! I think that's a great idea, let us know how it goes :D

Gift mum, so sorry you still have some nausea, I was feeling like you just a week ago. Just so green and dizzy and spewing everything but I have had some really good days and I havn't spewed for a while but still feel nausea at times. I hope it eases for you soon too! I found lots of water helped when I could keep it down :)

Today I woke up feeling like I had been hit by a truck. I think it was the long walk yesterday and the gardening I tried to do. Unfortunately I got so puffed and I dont know if this is just because its multiples or whether I have laid around too much and got unfit or what....lol, hope I didn't get unfit. Did the same with all my pregnancies but never felt this huffy.

We got the cot yesterday and it is beautiful! A white Jolly Jumper one, so perfect! I feel much better about the gifts now. At least OH's mum has similar tastes to mine :p I was very nervous about bringing any baby related stuff into the house but its done now so I actually feel better about all this.


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv got my scan tomoz super excited!!


----------



## wavescrash

So we told my 6 year old that she's going to be a big sister yesterday. Family/friends requested we videotape it so I did. I'm behind the camera and my Mom is the one holding the ultrasound picture and talking to her. She didn't seem too excited in the video due to shock and nervousness but afterward it's all she can talk about. She wants to name it Julia, share her bedroom, help in the delivery room, watch A Baby Story non-stop and buy it presents. If it's a girl she's buying it a doll and if it's a boy she's buying it a stuffed Transformer haha.

Here's a link to the video if you want to watch: https://youtu.be/CHKJjHnkMUA


My sister and I also went out and started my registry today. It was a lot of fun. I added so much more than I thought I would but I also have so many people I'm inviting who want to have lots of options of stuff to purchase. If you want to check out my registry: https://www.target.com/baby/registry/An-A5LxDZUw4jLxvTtafeg


----------



## Ems77

Hellooooooo  It's good to be back. I am hoping that my terrible nausea days are now behind me! I have not been on hardly at all since about 5 weeks because I have been so incredibly sick. I haven't been communicating with anyone or going anywhere but my bed! LOL. With a loss of about 14 lbs later, lets see if I can get to the place where I am no longer a miserable cuss! LOL Been reading posts and updating myself, so good to see how everyone is doing, and zephyr, TWINS???!!! Holy cow, congrats!! I have not had a first scan yet, if that happens to me, I am going to flip my lid!! LOL


----------



## zephyr

Youngnimum - good luck for your scan!! Hope it all goes well :D

Waves - that video was so cute! haha and I cant get over the accents :p Thats really good it went well and it was a neat idea to videotape it also, makes for a great keepsake later on!

Vaurissa - good to see you again, so sorry you have been really ill, its not fun at all. Hopefully the rest of the pregnancy is smooth sailing for you to make up for all the sickness haha and yeah twins, still hasn't really sunk in.....I don't think it will till I have had them. Good luck for when you get your scan, ya never know aye hehe 

Not much happening today, I have the whole house to myself! Its great. Though I am cleaning a lot and I have to switch my daughters to the spare room, my son to my daughters old room, then use my sons room as the nursery so I have a whole heap of sorting out to do. Yep.....feeling pretty good otherwise.
Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## ClaireRSA

wavescrash said:


> So we told my 6 year old that she's going to be a big sister yesterday. Family/friends requested we videotape it so I did. I'm behind the camera and my Mom is the one holding the ultrasound picture and talking to her. She didn't seem too excited in the video due to shock and nervousness but afterward it's all she can talk about. She wants to name it Julia, share her bedroom, help in the delivery room, watch A Baby Story non-stop and buy it presents. If it's a girl she's buying it a doll and if it's a boy she's buying it a stuffed Transformer haha.
> 
> Here's a link to the video if you want to watch: https://youtu.be/CHKJjHnkMUA
> 
> 
> My sister and I also went out and started my registry today. It was a lot of fun. I added so much more than I thought I would but I also have so many people I'm inviting who want to have lots of options of stuff to purchase. If you want to check out my registry: https://www.target.com/baby/registry/An-A5LxDZUw4jLxvTtafeg

That is such a special memory, I'm sure she will ove to watch that again when she is older 

I have my 12 week scan today...so nervous. Don't know how I am going to do anything constructive today until 15h30! 

Have a lovely day ladies!


----------



## anti

Claire - good luck and let us know how it goes!! I have my scan next week at 1500h and I dont know what im gonna do either. Might start clearing the room for bubs - 3 months gone already! 6 months left to go, and I probably wont want to do anything in the last 2 months! Come on next week - Hurry up!!


----------



## rjsmam

Claire best of luck sending lots of positive vibes!

Anti I'm with you - hurry up nxt wk! My scan is 2.30 so we v close.

Waves - love the big sister story, you can cherish that video forever

Lollipopbop - love the pic. Can't wait to hear all about your scan!

Zephyr - ooh make the most of an empty house !

Hey to everyone else, good to hear most ladies starting to feel better. 

Long journey home for me today. Won't be home til 9pm then back to work tom. At least only one more wk of hiding big bloaty tummy!





X


----------



## anti

still dont know how/when to tell my boss. Im a temp for an agency so it makes it different for me. My contract is only for a month at a time and I dont want them to stop my contract when I tell them. I still need the extra money at the moment. Dont know how long I can hide it but I'll try till next year - doubt it will be that long though. They still have to pay me maternity pay so I do need to find out where I stand and what I can get and all that stuff - its so confusing being a temp!


----------



## anti

I've found the bedding set that I want and Ive figured out how I want to do the nursery (kind of anyway!) So excited to start doing it all. Think I might start doing it up in December time. Want it all repainted and all that before I get too big and stop work. Hope OH will be ok with all this! haha. this time next week I will be over the moon excited and nervous. Ive already got butterflies in my tummy thinking about it! Come on 7 November! I want to see my bubs


----------



## bumpin2012

Aw, Waves, the video is sooo sweet!

Claire, good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## bumpin2012

Anti, I dont know what your labour laws are, but here in Canada, you only have to tell your employer 12 weeks before your due date. Which I find rather funny, as at 28 weeks, it should be fairly obvious...lol....but look into how much notice you need to give, especially where you are a temp, you may not need to give any.


----------



## anti

Does anyone else have good and bad days. I started off really good and excited - now Im thinking this baby was a mistake and we shouldnt have had it till we were married and out of debt etc etc. Its eating me up and I dont want OH to get upset so I know I wont talk to him about it. Just feel really down all of a sudden.


----------



## bumpin2012

Its the hormones Anti. We all have our freak out moments... I've had a few. My OH and I have been together for 11 years, have stable well paying jobs and own our condo, and we still are worrying about the finances that will come with this baby, and my latest (im rather sad to say) was about whether we will be able to golf together next season...yes GOLF! So dont fret. It will all come together as its needed to. Babies dont need a lot stuff, just the basics, most of which you can get second hand, and lots of love. You will be fine!


----------



## zephyr

Naw anti I think that's normal! I have definitely had those moments. We only counted on one baby, so two just throws everything out of whack and I am really happy but then I have days where I actually say "I can't do this" but Ya know, everything will work out :D Kids aren't that expensive if you know how to shop smart. Kids don't need lots of fancy stuff! My kids would have more fun with a packet of seeds planting them in the garden for an afternoon than playing with some expensive toy. As for the marriage thing, me and OH aren't married either and though it would of been nice to have been married, its an extra expense that isn't really necessary, one day maybe we will elope to some tropical island haha we are still pretty young (I'm 28 hes coming up 25) so we have plenty of time to get married.

Rjsmam - you bet I made the most of my day!! To make things even better my sister showed up with a block of milky bar chocolate ohhh man I was so happy it was scary lol. Today it will be just me and my son too so we will work on changing those rooms over some more :D

I bid on an angelsounds moniter!! I couldn't help myself! Paying for it in a couple of days and hopefully I get it beginning of next week. I hope its all its cracked up to be.


----------



## Ems77

Anti, Oh yes that's normal! I have been so sick and having to miss a lot of work (which is hard to afford) and yell at OH from time to time about how we made the stupidest decision ever doing this because we weren't ready. It's hormones and fear, but everyone goes through that and no matter where you are in life (I'd say minus being a millionaire lol) I think everyone goes through the 'we aren't ready, financially, job-wise or space-wise' thing. LOL

And married, don't even worry about it, it's 2011 and as long as you and OH are stable, that is awesome for any baby, as there are a lot of single parents out there too.


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Quick update, had scan all was well very active baby rolling around etc wouldn't hold still for picture :) so so happy right now no sign of cause of bleed. :D x


----------



## zephyr

Glad to hear your scan went well!! 

I found the most amazing curry today, across the road at my dairy though its instant curry in a box that you heat up. I can't imagine it would be very good for you. How the heck am I supposed to limit myself? I ate one and already want another!! lol and they are reeeeeal cheap too. gahh stupid pregnancy curry cravings! I always get these! With my boy the last two weeks were curry for breakfast lunch and tea!

My bouncers arrived today, they are very nice!! and having two sitting there kinda makes it all more real. Scary!!


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Ladies
scan went well, baby was so active! I'm very happy!
Hope you are all doing well
xxx


----------



## anti

So glad the scans are going well! its keeping me positive about my scan next week! Come on weekend! Hurry up!


----------



## bumpin2012

Great news on the scans ladies! Anti, Im sure yours will be just perfect too!

14 weeks today...how did THAT happen?


----------



## zephyr

Great news Claire! Good to hear yours went good too.

Anti yay not too long for the wait! 

Bumpin I was thinking that haha 14 weeks already!! Its so crazy how fast time is going now


----------



## yazzy

Good news on the scans girls! I have my official 12 week one this Thursday and starting to get nervous. Although I have a really poorly cat in the vets at the mo so all I can do is think about him which has taken my mind off it. I'm guessing having a really good scan at 10 weeks will hopefully mean all will be ok on this one.

Hope everyone is feeling ok now? I'm definitely feeling better than I have been, symptoms are just gradually easing off which I think is normal around now.


----------



## anti

Im beginning to feel a bit sicky, but nothing too serious and my hormones are raging like you wouldn't believe. I feel so insecure and keep bursting into tears! OH hasn't replied my text so Im hoping he's busy - but I keep getting feelings that he's going to leave me and all sorts of shit. Not enjoying these mood swings at all!!!!


----------



## ClaireRSA

Oh anti, don't worry you are not alone. I had poor hubby tidying the house till 10 pm last night cuz I just freaked out that it wasn't perfect...at least I can say it's hormones and I'm not just a raging cow! Mood swings galore!

Shame yazzy what is wrong with your cat?


----------



## YoungNImum

My scan pics from yesterday new due date 18th may x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0493.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5









Photo-0495.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## anti

yay! So glad to see so many great scans happening!


----------



## RBurnett

Scan today and Baby was perfect. sucking thumb and moving so much i had to go and have a walk and come back, Due date now 13th May instead of 15th.. so Happy :)


----------



## yazzy

Brilliant news everyone!

Anti - yes I still have a sicky feeling, mainly at night...not the all day nausea I was getting. Ummm and yes mood swings galore...have to admit i've been quite snappy and tearful oopsie!

Claire - well my cat was struggling with his breathing and last night the vet thought it was a certain heart condition that basically doesn't have a good prognosis. Anyway have spoken to the vet and after scans and xrays his heart is fine...although beating a bit too fast but they think he is suffering with an asthma attack so we are really hoping more injections to drain the fluid from his lungs and steroids will make him better...bringing him home this evening. Such a special boy as I've had him since the minute he was born :)


----------



## frangi33

Hi Ladies!

Can I join you? Due date may 21st, although my scan appointment isnt till the 14th november - boo

On an upside I heard the babys hb on the doppler for the 1st time last night - so at least I know we've got one in there lol x


----------



## anti

yazzy - Im so glad your cat is ok! I know how stressful it is when fluffy babies go to the vet. Im usually beside myself with worry! 

I can't get over all the tears today! Im crying at anything and everything and I went mad at work and started swearing at them and all sorts - as well as bursting into tears! I really feel down today - worst its ever been and no-one seems to understand. I think OH doesn't know how to handle it so he's just ignoring it and to be honest its making it worse! :( Im hoping that I will feel alot better tomorrow. Don't trust myself when Im in this state of mind! 

welcome frangi - will add you to the list now.


----------



## jay004

RBurnett said:


> Scan today and Baby was perfect. sucking thumb and moving so much i had to go and have a walk and come back, Due date now 13th May instead of 15th.. so Happy :)

Same due date as me! Mothers day! 
Congrats!


----------



## frangi33

woo hoo I'm on the list, thanks Anti!

So sorry you're feeling emotional - I can be a real bitch at work these days. Just remember its not your fault and Im sure everyone will be very understanding - big hugs x


----------



## hoping29

Have my scan date - next Friday 11th! I should be 13 weeks then exactly. Seems like forever to wait, very excited!!!!! Love the scan pics by the way!


----------



## MrsHunipossum

PS forgot to mention my due date confirmed for 9th may, if someone could change that for me on the first page I would be very greatful.

Another symptom arrived today - awful horrendous huge spots on face and chest :( had acne issues when younger, brought back all my old insecurities. Still on a high from scan tho so not too bothered by them they are quite painful at the moment :-/

MrsHP


----------



## RBurnett

jay004 said:


> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> Scan today and Baby was perfect. sucking thumb and moving so much i had to go and have a walk and come back, Due date now 13th May instead of 15th.. so Happy :)
> 
> Same due date as me! Mothers day!
> Congrats!Click to expand...

Aww i didnt know that, its so sweet! I hope baby does come on that day :)


----------



## zephyr

Congrats on all the good scans everyone!

I'm sorry you are feeling so poo anti! It will pass :D

I'm having a rough day myself. Started with a 6am wake up to vomit :( My first bad day in maybe a week, so queasy and yuck. I guess this is just normal with twins then? In any case it sucks. Then my daughter decided to be a stubborn minx and got herself grounded. Yay for pre teens!!
And now I feel a bit teary cos I had some weird thought that OH's mum was buying all this stuff so we would feel bad not letting her stay when they babeis are born. I know crazy thoughts aye! But she has just invited herself and she just wont stop buying stuff! This is getting out of control!! And its only just sunk in that she is going to be here, stealing my babies :( 

I been really thinking about how many people will want to visit because there are two and I already feel like its gunna be a fricken circus!

On the upside after weeks of the occasional flutter I think it actually is the babies! Will wait a few more weeks to make sure but every now and then, maybe once every couple of days I feel something, so fingers crossed its the babies!! I felt my first at about 11 12 weeks but no one believed me.


----------



## bumpin2012

I hear ya Zephyr. OH and I live in a different province from our families. He is military and his family all live in ontario, and mine is scattered from Alberta to Manitoba (basically, we are coast to coast here) I have decided im setting up blocks of time that family can sign up for, one week at a time, with a few days break in between. Our parents are the only ones allowed to be here at the same time, and both are only staying a week. After that, we get a few days alone before the next set arrives.


----------



## zephyr

wow that's a great idea! Would they be staying with you? 

That's half my problem is I hate people crowding my house, If they were to stay a few days I would go nuts.
I think I like the idea of having days to myself though and I might get OH to make that very clear before everyone flies in! I just know shes gunna try and boss me round, shes done that before.


----------



## anti

MrsH - front page updated for you!

While you're on the subject of people visiting - I need some advice. My dad and step-mom still live in Botswana and they will obviously fly over to see bubs - but they've asked me when they should come over and I have no idea! I was talking to OH last night and said at the end of May - about 2 weeks after my due date so that hopefully everything will be starting to settle down - but he said coz its the first grandchild in the family they would probably want to see bubs as soon as it's born - so I really have no idea! What if they plan to come over for 2 weeks and I end up going 2 weeks overdue?! then they wont see baby! Really dont know what to do!

On the up side - i think im feeling a bit better today! Fx'd i keep a happy face on.

One of the girls at work has a stinking cold and keeps trying to talk to me and it really is about nothing! Wish she would piss off! I dont want a cold! I had one when I was first pregnant and it was hell - I cant handle another one! Needless to say I have the hand sanitiser and everything at the ready and am using it constantly!

I know this might sound weird - but this morning I could feel my uterus pop up above my pubic bone and then slip back down again. I know it sounds odd - not even sure I understand it - but i think its gonna be out soon! :)

Im gonna have to tell work soon as well - Im really beginning to show now and becoming quite aware of it. Gonna have to do something after the scan and tell them - im just nervous coz im a temp so will have to tell my agency and worried they wont extend my contract! 

Those of you that work - have you thought about when you will start maternity leave?! Im still thinking about it and really not sure. My SIL is going to work right up until she goes into labour! Scary stuff! 

Sorry for the super long post! Hope you managed to read all of it without getting bored!


----------



## kwood

anti said:


> MrsH - front page updated for you!
> 
> While you're on the subject of people visiting - I need some advice. My dad and step-mom still live in Botswana and they will obviously fly over to see bubs - but they've asked me when they should come over and I have no idea! I was talking to OH last night and said at the end of May - about 2 weeks after my due date so that hopefully everything will be starting to settle down - but he said coz its the first grandchild in the family they would probably want to see bubs as soon as it's born - so I really have no idea! What if they plan to come over for 2 weeks and I end up going 2 weeks overdue?! then they wont see baby! Really dont know what to do!
> 
> On the up side - i think im feeling a bit better today! Fx'd i keep a happy face on.
> 
> One of the girls at work has a stinking cold and keeps trying to talk to me and it really is about nothing! Wish she would piss off! I dont want a cold! I had one when I was first pregnant and it was hell - I cant handle another one! Needless to say I have the hand sanitiser and everything at the ready and am using it constantly!
> 
> I know this might sound weird - but this morning I could feel my uterus pop up above my pubic bone and then slip back down again. I know it sounds odd - not even sure I understand it - but i think its gonna be out soon! :)
> 
> Im gonna have to tell work soon as well - Im really beginning to show now and becoming quite aware of it. Gonna have to do something after the scan and tell them - im just nervous coz im a temp so will have to tell my agency and worried they wont extend my contract!
> 
> Those of you that work - have you thought about when you will start maternity leave?! Im still thinking about it and really not sure. My SIL is going to work right up until she goes into labour! Scary stuff!
> 
> Sorry for the super long post! Hope you managed to read all of it without getting bored!

I'm having the same problem with my Mum, she is in the States and wants to be here for the birth and is already asking when she should come, I don't have a clue as you can never tell when the baby will arrive. It's a tough one. 

I was planning on working until 2 weeks before my due date but I forgot that I would have to take all of my 2012 holiday so I'm thinking of going on holiday for 4 weeks before the baby is due and then starting mat leave one week after due date. So I've started counting down to when I can stop work which is only 5 months. yippie.


----------



## anti

I wont be going back to work after baby is born. Im a temp through an agency at the moment. If they keep me on until the end of January they will have to pay me maternity pay - so Im reluctant to tell them because my contract is only ever for 4 weeks at a time and then when it comes to an end - its gets extended again. So Im hoping they are gonna be nice and keep me until end of feb/march sometime so that I will still get maternity pay. Its a really big agency so Im sure they've had these situations before - but im still nervous. :(


----------



## sharon0302

If possible i want to work right up to have as much time as possible with baby. Though as my work is very flexible I might use some holidays in last couple of weeks to finish at end of school day so I can have some alone time with my son before he becomes a big brother. If all goes well we will be telling him today week- getting quite nervous about it!


----------



## anti

Im already getting a bump and wondering how long I will be able to hide it! My situation is a very strange one though - coz I would have to tell the agency I work with - it's their job to tell their client - but the woman I report to is hardly here - so although I could hide it from her - if someone else thinks something is going on they would probably ring her up and tell her. Im hoping I can hide it till after Christmas! Not sure though


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone!

Anti - that's weird you can feel your uterus popping up. I think things are starting to stretch and move now for me as i'm getting a few little niggles, not painful just feels like things are pulling and stretching. I hope all is ok!

Good to hear everyone seems to be getting on well. I haven't really got to worry about family staying as everyone lives really close to me...my mum is a 5 min walk away and she has said when my OH goes back to work she'll take a week off to help out so that'll be great.

I will have 5 weeks holiday to take before baby arrives so will definitely start my maternity leave at the beginning of April I think....i'm getting married on 28th April so will have last minute preparations for that aswell....it's going to be a busy couple of months lol!


----------



## anti

oh wow yazzy! You getting married so close to baby being born! I admire you!

Im in such a strange mood today. I want to tell people that Im pregnant but I havent even had a scan yet! And i so badly want it to be next year already so that I can tell work and feel more relaxed about it. I want to tell them now but worried that they wont extend my contract. Ill probably wait till after my scan and try find out more info.
I want a bump and to feel bubs moving! Im so impatient!


----------



## frangi33

I am self employed so will be working right up to due date if I can then takin a few weeks off, its seems to far away to be planning that kind of stuff I havent bought a single thing for the baby yet - is this normal?


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey girs!

My scan went amazing! It was lovely. The baby was so active and was wriggling, kicking and waving.. couldn't believe how 'real' it was haha bur because they were so active, we get another scan this friday.. yay! My due date has been moved back by a few days so I'm due between 16-18th of May but will get exact date on Friday :D

Here's the pic, though.. baby is covering their eyes!
 



Attached Files:







12 wk Scan.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## anti

yay lollipop! So happy for you. I so want mine to hurry up! I just want the rest of this year to hurry up! 

Frangi - I dont think there's anything wrong with you - in a way I wish I was more like you. things probably seem to go by quicker that way. Im a nightmare for buying things already! 

I seriously need to plan things out for the next few weekends so that it seems as though time is going quicker...


----------



## yazzy

Yay Lollipop - great news!

Anti - yep after we had a mmc in January we decided to get on and plan our wedding, I really wanted something to look forward to. We agreed to stop ttc until late this year/early next year and then we had a little but very happy surprise when I got my bfp! So now I have a baby due around 12th May and my wedding on 28th April...i'm sure it will all work out and I am a firm believer of what is meant to be will be so we decided no change of wedding date!

Trying not to get nervous about my scan tomorrow morning - its at 8.45am! Just getting lots of little aches and pains when i'm sat at my desk these last couple of days. Hopefully its because of baby growing and wriggling!


----------



## anti

yazzy it'll all be fine. Im so excited about my scan next week. It just cant come quick enough! 

3 more hours of work before I can go home. Boo!! Wish there was a fastforward button for work time. So excited to be a stay at home mommy next year!


----------



## sharon0302

Has been brill last 10 days no ms, but this afternoon just feel horrid again!:sick:


----------



## wavescrash

Yay for scans and all things exciting!

Frangi - it's normal to not have purchased anything just yet. I haven't... the most I've done is made my baby registry (which I'll have to update as time goes by) and dreamed of people buying me things hahaha. I want to make purchases but I honestly don't know where to start. I'm sure I'll start making purchases soon though because I honestly want to have a huge stock pile of things in the event I decide I don't want to go back to work after maternity leave (I'm HIGHLY considering it with the stress I've been under due to work.)


In other news, I took another trip to the Emergency Room yesterday. I had a feeling all would be well but I'd rather be safe than sorry. I was at work when I got hit with these sharp pains in the center of my uterus. They lasted for about 2 hours and took my breath away, had me doubled over, etc. Even sitting down. I thought it might just be round ligament pain but that doesn't usually last more than a few minutes at a time. Sure enough, that's all it was hahah. I had another ultrasound to check on my ovarian cyst but apparently it's no longer there and all was well with the baby. I didn't get any pictures this time :( So bummed because I was hoping to use the nub/skull theories to make a guess but oh well. They did tell me the heart rate was 163bpm though.


----------



## zephyr

OMG this is gunna be long haha I have to play catch up and so many people to reply to today!

Waves - So glad everything is okay! That would of been scary. Lol at the just being round ligament pains though, they hurt! and for two hours omg I would think something was wrong too. I got them really early and a few weeks ago when I was measuring 12 - 13 weeks I was very worried cos I had really bad period cramps that would not go away I even had to take pain relief for them. My midwife told me all was fine and it was my uterus stretching, well it must of been stretching fast cos that was awful! So Pains round this time I think are common :) 

Frangi, yeah its normal! I had a few things because after my mc buying something small each week until we got pregnant again helped me look forward. But once I found out there was two I couldn't even look at baby stuff anymore. If it wasn't for OH's mum I have no idea when I would of made my first large purchase. Probably not till after 24 weeks.

Sharon I hear ya today and yesterday have been bad days for me too and I had such a long run without being sick. I noticed my breasts were excrutiatingly painful last night also so maybe there's another hormone rush happening? Hope you feel better soon.

Good news on the scan Lollipop! Cute picture :D 

Yazzy you're getting married?! Oh wowwe so close to your date! If your baby doesn't come early that will be a beautiful picture for sure :D Your scan will be fine too, as I said before I think pains round the 12 - 13 week mark are pretty normal. Good luck!

Anti lol that is weird about the uterus popping up thing! about your work I wouldn't tell them just yet. Wait a little longer and tell them when you are legally required to do so. Worst case if you told them early is they may not sign you on for next month and that would leave you in the poop so I would personally wait until you have to or until you start to show and when you do tell them, tell them the day after you renew your contract, that way you still have a month left at least.

As for the parents coming to stay its a tough one guys! In my case I will probably opt for a c section, been thinking about it more and more and I am feeling this will probably be the best option for me and I would feel safer knowing they would be out safe.
So I will probably have a set date.
For you guys though, in my experience one baby came day after due date and the other two were almost two weeks late and had to be induced. But then I know friends whose babies came a week or two early also and that is considered normal too.....Personally I would say maybe a week after the due date that way if you go over and they are staying for two weeks then there will be at least one week where they will be there. And if baby comes early then that sucks hardout but not much you can do. Would be a real shame if they came before the date though and you went overdue and they missed the birth and seeing baby too. Such a tough one aye!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! They were pretty painful. I only remember them being uncomfortable. Oh well :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: Yes everyone will be staying with us in our Condo. I think you just need to make it clear that while you appreciate the help, and their desire to cuddle your little ones, you and your OH still need bonding time. You could make feeding time "mommy and daddy" time, and have the parents entertain other children for that time period. Its not unfair to expect some time with your babies in that precious newborn phase. You can also put a time limit on their total visit, depending on where they are visiting from. My parents are 5000 kms away, so anything less than a week is hardly worth the travel. Im also a first time mommy, and close to both my mom and MIL so i will be welcoming the help and advice. Its a tough situation, but I think that if you and OH decide on a game plan early, and make it known clearly to family early on it will be less stress and frustration for you when the babies actually arrive.

Waves: Glad everything was ok. I think I have been feeling the ligament pains, but they feel more like dull cramps to me...

Yazzy: Your BFP sounds like it was meant to be! You could get some funny pictures, like dad, (or grandma) standing behind the groom with a shotgun while he is standing next to a visibly pregnant bride! 

Lollipop: Yay! glad everything went well!

Anti: If it were me. I wouldn't mention it to work until you have to. If you dont want to say anything until after xmas, then dont. Check your labour laws (you might have to call the labour board) and find out how much notice you have to give. If anyone asks, all you have to do is glare at them...and then ask "Do you think im getting fat?" No one would dare question you further!

As for the timing of people arriving, No one is planning on comming out until after the baby is born. I was 2 weeks late, so As I get closer to my due date I will let the moms know if the dr thinks im showing any signs of being close, and will likely call when I go into labour. Then people can plan to fly out. I dont want anyone in the delivery room with me (well OH will be there, but I dont know how much use he is going to be....lol....) and I will hopefully have a day or 2 with just OH and baby before the masses form on my front door.

WOW, thats a long post! Thanks for staying with me!


----------



## anti

loving the long posts girls! :) I think you're all right - I am going to keep this quiet for as long as i possibly can. I was talking to OH last night and he said that if they find out and dont extend my contract - we'll just deal with it. He really doesn't want me stressing about anything - he's been so good with all this. :) I really do love him. :blush:

So its Friday tomorrow!!! yay! I love weekends! :)

As for people coming to visit - I have to give my dad and step mom a date before the end of the year coz flights are really hard for them to get so they have to book them before january. It's a hell of a journey for them to get here and to be honest I didn't think they would come - but they really want to be here and Im glad about that. I know money is tough for them so it means alot that they would do that. I just dont want to mess the dates up and they miss bubs or they come at a bad time and Im still trying to adjust. I'll wait till after my scan to get a proper date and all that and then i'll discuss it with them I guess.


----------



## yazzy

Good Morning....

I have just been for my official 12 week scan and all was perfect!!!!!! Baby was kicking, waving his/her arms and wriggling like mad. Just so happy everything was ok and wow has baby grown in 2 weeks. We even saw him/her opening and closing their mouth...I am over the moon!! My due date has been moved forward to 10th May 2012 so I think I am 13 weeks tomorrow now :) yay! Oh and the lady gave me loads of pics...I must have about 10!!

I hope you are all well and can't wait to hear how everyone elses scans go :)

Doh i've just tried to update my ticker and now it won't show it...what have I done wrong??!!


----------



## anti

yay! So happy everything is going so well with everyone! Who's scan is next?!


----------



## sharon0302

My scan is next Wednesday!:happydance:
I have been feeling rough past few days.
I have swollen gland in my neck which is really painful and have now developed a cold which is worsening my asthma- can't wait for the scan to cheer me up!:cry:


----------



## anti

sharon :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!!

I have my scan on Monday and I know I've told everyone 100 times but im just sooooo excited! I just want tomorrow to hurry up and come and go so that it'll be the weekend. Ive got loads to do this weekend so that will keep me occupied for a while. Gotta start clearing the 'nursery' and before you say its too early - Ive been using it as an office and a storage room for the last 18 months so I can barely move in the place! Its only a single bedroom/box room type thing and it needs loads of work. We rent the place though so its not like we can replace the carpets and the windows (Single glazing!) and there's no heating either (The price is right and the house is in a safe place so I feel quite secure). We'll probably give the room a fresh lick of paint though coz the landlord wont mind. (We tiled the kitchen floor and repainted the bathroom and he paid us back for it) might get a rug for the carpet coz it has a burn mark in it - although its a small room so I might even look at getting a new carpet fitted (eek) hoping the landlord will pay us back (which I doubt). Dont want to waste money doing up a room in a house that we dont own (Not trying to be selfish)... Will have to see what it all looks like first I guess.


----------



## sharon0302

We are currently in 2 bedroom house and with housing market how it is no chance of moving, so bebe will have to be in our room a while!


----------



## bumpin2012

hahaha, its not too early Anti. We have had our LO's room painted and cleaned out since we found out we were pregnant! It was used as a storage room for years, and then we had a small flood and it needed renos. All it needs now is a crib and a change table...oh and a baby to put in there...

As for your dad flying out, maybe you should have him come 2 weeks after your due date. I would think they would rather see baby for sure and miss the delivery than risking missing baby altogether, and that way you get might get some alone time with baby, if baby shows up on time. If you go late, then they might get to be there when baby comes, but at least they wont be there for 2 weeks going "will you have that baby already!!!" Maybe planning for baby to be late will make baby come early!


----------



## anti

bumpin thats exactly what I was thinking - re my dad coming over. So glad someone else sees it my way! :)

We rent a 3 bedroom place and wouldn't be able to cope with anything less than that coz we have OH's boy come stay every second weekend. Although the guest room is now going to become a guest room/office coz bubs is going in the little room. I want to get things sorted coz I dont want to be huge and struggling to sort stuff out. we've got the crib already as well :blush: was a great deal second hand (looks brand new) just need to give it a good polish a few times before bubs is here coz it smells funny. But i need the space to set it up so I can polish properly. we're going to tell OH's son next weekend after the scan - he's gonna be so excited. His mom lost a baby last year at 24 weeks (baby had major heart problems) so we didn't want to tell him too soon. Just hope he doesn't get all worried knowing what happened to his mom. Im sure it'll all be fine though.


----------



## wavescrash

Yazzy - We're due date buddies now :) Happy 13 weeks to you!!!!!!!

Anti - HAHAHA definitely not too early. We're all going into 2nd trimester now, time to start working on stuff whether it be buying big ticket items, small things, organizing a nursery or whatever else! I know that this weekend I'm going to start buying small things. A small pack of wipes, diapers, diaper ointment or whatever. We'll see how I feel!

Good luck to those of you with scans coming up.

13 weeks already! I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

I've already bought 12 cloth diapers.


----------



## yazzy

Waves - yay...due date buddies :) So exciting being 13 weeks now!

Anti - just do things when you feel ready, there's no right time for anything.

We also rent our home (I own a house with my mum), its pretty big 3 bed place and baby will have the smallest room which is still big and i'm definitely going to decorate it. I want it looking all cute. We are using the cot my nephew is in - he's going into a big bed in the next couple months so we just need to buy a new mattress and we are able to use loads of my nephews newborn things so that is really handy...can't wait til January because that's when i'm gonna start buying!!

Oh Anti - I think you are next for a scan :)


----------



## wavescrash

It really is exciting :)


----------



## anti

Thank goodness you dont all think Im mad! I've got 3 packs of wipes (because they were buy 1 get 2 free at tesco last week) and a newborn starter pack from asda (coz I had to use the voucher for them before it expired last month) the starter pack has a pack of newborn diapers and a pack of wipes and a hat. I have a few babygrows and vest (coz they were on sale at mothercare) and my mom has bought me some breast pads and 3 tommee tippee bottles. oh and I have another pack of newborn diapers and I got a free changing bag with it (fromm boots parenting club) I really do have more than I thought already. will have to sort through it to see what I have already. 

Gonna need a chest of drawers for all this! so exciting!

Roll on the weekend! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Hahahah nice! I want to get a stock pile going so that I don't have to spend too much money toward the end when I'm going to be out of work. Normally after the baby shower, you go out and get everything else you still need. I know I'll have gift cards and store credit from possible returns but I still don't want to spend too much of my own money in one trip you know? So I'd rather start building my collection up now so that I can possibly take things off my registry to save other people money or so that I don't have too much left to buy after my shower.


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone! sorry not been around much been so busy  got back from Paris on Monday night 10pm & was back at work next day. The nausea on the journey home was awful but seems to be tailing off (fingers crossed!).

Great news on the scans ladies  everything is going so well! I have mine on Monday too! Cant wait for this wk to be over. 

This might sound really odd but I think I really need to see bubs to connect and bond i know this sounds awful but I dont think Ive done that yet. I think Ive tried to protect myself too much - not allowing myself to look at names/baby stuff etc etc in fear of something being wrong. But I told my boss today and he was super supportive.




x


----------



## hoping29

So glad everyones scans are going well, I have to wait until next friday for mine when I will be 13 weeks. Not buying anything until after that as I don't want to jinx anything, although I know thats a silly thing to think. Desperately need some maternity jeans as I can no longer fit into mine!

The room we will use for our nursery needs quite a lot of work including new double glazed window, old plaster hacked off and all the walls re-plastered, new carpet etc and we don't have any money really. My Dad is very lovingly going to do all the work for free (he is a builder) so we will just need to pay him for materials. Already have a second hand wardrobe and chest of drawers that will fit in there so just need a cot and changing station as the esssentials. We don't have baby showers in the UK (I think they are starting to creep in but its not a common thing) so we generally have to buy everything ourselves unless you are lucky enough to be given any presents by people e.g. when you leave work. I don't really have any family with youngsters who can hand anything down and my husbands side of the family probably won't show that much interest. Going to try and only buy essentials and not get swept up with cuteness, but I am going to try and start buying something each week with the shopping e.g. pack of nappies, baby lotion, cotton wool etc to try and spread the cost. I know if my Mum was alive she would have already starting buying things left, right and centre because she wouldn't be able to help herself.

Have a friends 30th birthday party next Saturday so really hoping the scan goes well so we can tell everyone the good news then.

Keep uploading the scan pictures girls, I love looking at them.


----------



## anti

rjsmam - nice to have you back and i hope you had a lovely time away! I know what you mean about the bonding - Im only buying stuff to keep myself excited. I think actually seeing bubs and eventually feeling him move around will be when I really start bonding - dont feel pregnant at the moment - except for my belly starting to show and some agonising sciatica I got last night that hasn't gone away yet! Dont feel bad - Im struggling to bond as well


----------



## hoping29

Oooh, just bought a foetal doppler off the internet (the angel sounds one) for £20ish. I know there is a lot of bad press surrounding these but I just couldn't help myself (I think it was in desperation). The midwife tried last week when I was 10 + 6 and couldn't find one but said not to panic as it was quite common but obviously it has started me panicking which is why I am so impatient for my scan. I know everything was fine at 9 + 6 so that is a little more reassuring. I am a natural worrier as it is. Has anyone else got one of these and what is the general consensus, good and bad comments welcome.


----------



## bumpin2012

So I found my camera and finally got around to taking a bump picture. This is 14 weeks, Its not much of a bump, but its starting!


----------



## wavescrash

I had an ultrasound at 7 weeks and they saw a heartbeat. My OB tried listening for it with a doppler at 10 weeks but didn't hear it. I had an ultrasound at 10+1 and they saw it there. I went to the ER on Tuesday and they tried listening with a doppler but couldn't hear it yet saw it on the ultrasound at 12+5. They said that the baby is just swimming around in there so it's hard to hear it with the doppler. I HOPE we can finally hear it when I go back to my OB next week at 14 weeks. I want to hear it already!!!


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> So I found my camera and finally got around to taking a bump picture. This is 14 weeks, Its not much of a bump, but its starting!

AWW how exciting :)


This is mine at 13weeks today.

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/13weeks.png


----------



## rjsmam

thanks Anti! very exciting that we have our scans on the same day - telling my boss today makes it all a bit more real...

we have a 3bed house but we already have my son and step son so our spare room will need to become the N room (can't bring myself to say it yet haha).. am hoping we could still squeeze in a small futon for any guests. and we will need to do a bit of work in our room too but will have to do it ourselves also. 

hoping - sorry about your mum not being here - i can relate as lost my mum when i was 16

don't know about the rest of you but i feel mahoosive... now that 2nd tri is not far off i'm thinking about considering a bit more exercise as the size of my thighs is depressing me lol...


x


----------



## Touch the Sky

rjs - i'm almost 10 weeks and i feel huge. i used to wake up with a flat tummy and get bloated throughout the day, but now i have this little gut even when i wake up! things aren't fitting anymore, and i don't feel comfortable wearing my regular shirts that are fitted (nobody at work knows). i've been eating a lot of junk (damn halloween candy!) so i feel extra BLAH. i'm going to start goin to the gym for some light exercise in hopes that will help...


----------



## anti

I admire you girls! Ive never been a very small girl - but I certainly wouldn't start going to the gym now! I wawlk the dogs several times a day - thats enough for me at the moment. I find im getting out of breath quickly and need to speak to my midwife about it coz I have previous issues with anaemia. 

You girls that posted bump pics - you're so small! Makes me feel huge! My bump is already sticking out quite a bit and its getting hard to hide it at work but I have to! At least till the end of the month - and if possible, till next year (pfft! i highly doubt it with the rate Im growing!)

Im so so so excited for my scan - although sad it doesn't last long and I'll only have 1 more at 20 weeks and thats all. But then after that we should be able to feel baby moving which will keep me going. :) 

We're all approaching the second tri very fast! Some of you are already in it! Looking forward to getting this year out the way - its been quite a year for me and OH - both good and bad - but mostly bad - but the two good things that have happened to us have been great!! 

Still got 1hr15mins left at work! *sigh* its been so busy today but I still get bored and cant concentrate. Im not cut out to work in an office! So glad this is short term! :)

I know its still really early - but OH and I have decided that I'll probably stop work on 16 March (OH's birthday) if my agency keeps me on that long. fx'd! I'll get maternity pay after that anyway for a while - not alot but every bit helps! :) so that means i only have just over 4 months left of work - and the run up to christmas always seems to go quickly - so when we're back in the new year it'll only be just over 2 months! Scary stuff! 

Im rambling again and you're all gonna get bored of reading my posts (you'd think I dont have friends to ramble to!) :blush:


----------



## wavescrash

Aww well thanks but I don't think I'm that small right now. I mean, compared to someone else I may be but compared to how I was pre-pregnancy I don't think I am. And trust me, I'm going to ballooooooon up. I did with my daughter, gaining 30 lbs and it was alllll belly.

I know I don't mind the rambling. I have friends I can talk to but none of them are pregnant so I come here. I'm sure everyone else feels the same way.


A Baby Story just came on TLC and my daughter is so excited & glued to the TV (since we just told her we're expecting the other day.) She's been asking me all morning when it's coming on haha.


----------



## anti

bless her! I love watching all those programmes! :) got OH hooked on them to now. We watch them every night and talk about things and how we're gonna do things and how we'll try handle things when tough times come. :)


----------



## frangi33

Dont worry Anti I feel huge too! Our courier was the first stranger to notice I am pregnant and he thought I was 4 months!!!

I had a likkle belly before but didnt imagine being this big this early lol.

My scan is a week monday so a while yet but we've already heard truffles hb on the doppler so I know he/she is in there.

Speaking of which forgive me if this has already been discussed but what are you ladies calling your bumps? As I said mine is called truffle - like the 'truffle shuffle' as seen on goonies :)


----------



## rjsmam

ooh i used to love the Goonies! i've been calling mine William as i had a dream that dh insisted on calling the baby William after William Wallace (dh is a very patriotic scot!)

my belly feels massive too - my fat jeans will no longer tie :nope:

x


----------



## bumpin2012

No one can tell im pregnant, other than the little widening of my waist all my clothes still fit me. The Jeans I am wearing in the picture only needed a belt before, but not anymore. Waves, you look more preggers at 13 weeks than I do at 14! I feel like I just look like I ate a very large meal...

We're calling the bump peanut, or just baby...boring I know, but we couldn't think of anything more original!


----------



## anti

We're calling our prawn at the moment. Haha. :) thank god it's friday tomorrow. Been a hell of a week


----------



## Ems77

Wow, a lot to catch up on...
Anti- I am lucky both mine and his family live close, so no one has to stay. I am ugly on no sleep and people are best staying away! LOL. I had the same issue with a girl at work that recently left. She shared my office and faced my desk. She would sit at hers and cough, no hand covering no nothing, it's like, 'are you f*ck*ng serious right now? You want to make the pregnant woman sick, really? Are you that stupid?!?!' People don't really surprise me anymore, but they still appall me with their rudeness and stupidity!! The only thing I can think about the popping is that your uterus has risen up there, and the baby is taking advantage of the space every once in a while, and then moving back down. They move around a lot, so it's a thought.  Any time you have coupons or deals, it's a good idea to buy the stuff, believe me, you will use it. Stockpiling now is an excellent idea. With my daughter and with this one we buy a pack of diapers every time we go grocery shopping. There is an average use of 8 to 10 diapers a day, more is possible. Because the general pattern is wake, change, feed, wake, change, feed... for about 2 months. LOL

Sharon- I am working up until the end also. I answer emails and sit at a desk, so there's no reason for me not to. We're kindred spirits as far as the house, two rooms, one child, expecting a baby... and can't sell due to the damned economy. Luckily we are able to attach the garage to the house and finish it. Also, my scan is next Wednesday as well :-D 

Waves- I love watching a baby story and baby's first day. I also watch make room for multiples to freak myself out (sorry zephyr lol). I will add though that my first scan is on Wednesday... so I honestly do not know if there is more than one in there ;-)

Oh, and I love the use of 'peanut', it is just too cute. Ours is just baby.


----------



## zephyr

Wow feel like I havn't posted in a while but I think its only been a day! haha I've had another run of morning sickness super bad the past two days and all of a sudden my apetite came back so OH is fetching me food. II felt like a moron, burst into tears for no reason at all and had a wail and OH asked what was wrong and all I could say was "i dont know, I think I'm hungry" And he laughed at me and then I realised how rediculous that sounded once I stopped crying.
Pregnancy hormone joys!

Hoping - I just paid for the angel sounds I brought online today so hopefully it will be here next week, if yours isn't there by then I'll let you know how it goes! Otherwise you'll have to let me know! :D I never heard anything bad about them though, what had you heard?

Anti - I'm feeling huge too haha half the reason I havn't posted bump picture yet! 

Everyones bump pictures look great!

Vaurissa - I have never heard of that?! I am interested now though :p Sounds like it could be a good watch, or a shock......hrm


----------



## zephyr

omg i just looked on youtube for a sneak peak and on the intro the lady was crying going "I dont know what to do" and both babies were crying! omg maybe I shouldn't watch it haha that is so scary!!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah zephyr, I wouldn't suggest watching it. It may freak you out. Then again it could be reassuring, showing you that it IS possible :)

We're not calling it anything special really. Just 'the baby.' I tend to refer to it as I'm growing a human though.


----------



## zephyr

Yeah I watched one and was like :O 

Well I just had the worst trip ever to the supermarket. Spewed before I left, got there took one look at the chicken and dryreached and put my hands to my mouth just as a worker looked up at me and he laughed at me! was so embarrassing! I then had to grab a thick bag from the fish section to spew into :( it was horrible but thankfully I didn't spew! and then I had to catch a taxi home! and had to hold the bag up to my face the whole way home!! Managed to get home and feed my cat, my finger slipped and mooshed into the cat food and I think the look of horror on my face when I pulled my finger out was a picture moment because OH and my daughters were in hysterical laughter while I vomited my ring out.

Uggh I guess I can be rested knowing I still have hormones racing what with my crying meltdown and my vomiting heh.
Really hope everyone elses day was better!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahahah oh goodness, what a day! Sorry you have to go through that but it sounds rather comical.

I'm getting pretty annoyed with friends/co-workers putting in their opinion. I have one INSISTING I need to let my daughter in the delivery room because her daughter was there for her 2nd child and she loved it. I'm sorry but I know my daughter and she's not comfortable with private parts like that to be ok watching a baby come out of mine. I have another telling me not to buy ANYTHING and just hope everyone buys it for me at my shower a mere 2 months before baby comes. I wish people would keep their opinions to themselves.


----------



## zephyr

Wow waves, people say that to you? I would be annoyed also. Who you have at your birth is up to you, you know your daughter best :D As for the baby shower thing, that's a bit rude too. Lucky I havn't really had to deal with too many people commenting, I had one by a friend that was really hurtful but I bit right back and havn't heard from her since, apparently I was not allowed to be upset about being sick all the time and that I should be happy! wtf?!

Yeah now that i am feeling a bit better, looking back on it it was pretty funny :D Anyways my stomach has settled for now. 

Tomorrow we are going to the movies to watch the Smurfs with my mum, she emailed me and says she regrets everything she said and wants to try and make up before she moves overseas so me her and all the kids will be going out for lunch and a movie. This is good news and the kids are all excited because usually 'Nana' only takes out one at a time. MMMMMMmmmm popcorn! Why is popcorn from the movies always the best kind of popcorn?!


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Ladies

Yazzy, great news about your scan! Hope your cat is doing better!
Anti - even I'm excited for your scan now! hahaha! I hope the weekend flies by (which it usually does) 

I haven't started clearing out the baby room yet, I'm going ot wait for my 16 week scan...that's where the problems started in my last pregnancy - so after that, *whan* (not if ) i get the all clear I will start the preparations  sooo exciting. 

Have a lovely day ladies (and evening to the ladies all the way in the land of the rugby world champions *grin*)

xxx


----------



## anti

zephyr thats great news about your mom! So happy she's gonna try make up with you before she moves. :)

So glad its friday - although its going to be insanely busy at work coz we're 3 people down in our team! 

Had a rough night last night - woke up at 3am and needed a wee so i went to the toilet - then I couldnt get back to sleep - then as I fell asleep at 5am the alarm started going off!! Seriously?! So feeling really tired today.

I've taken the day off on Monday for my scan coz I dont want people asking questions. I just said I wanted a day off - now they're all asking me what im doing! Argh! Mind your own business - Im just taking the day off! They gonna figure things out soon! What the hell am I gonna start telling them - I've had so many 'doctors appointments' and 'dentist appointments' in the 3 months Ive been here and I think they getting suspicous now - need to come up with new excuses I think! In a way I want to tell them so I dont have to keep making shit up, but in a different way I dont want to tell them incase they dont extend my contract. They cant get rid of me now anyway coz 2 people have just left and we're struggling to keep up with the work as it is - so in a way now would be a good time to tell them - but on the other hand - They have to extend my contract at the end of the month so Im thinking of waiting until its extended this time and then telling them and just hope they extend it 1 or 2 more times after that! eeek! either way - OH says it doesn't matter what happens we'll sort it all out. The only reason I want to stay is so that I am elegible for maternity pay! (selfish I know but we need the money)


----------



## hoping29

Hoping - I just paid for the angel sounds I brought online today so hopefully it will be here next week, if yours isn't there by then I'll let you know how it goes! Otherwise you'll have to let me know! :D I never heard anything bad about them though, what had you heard?


Just things about people not being able to pick up the heartbeat and getting panciked etc and generally just saying it was poor quality but lots of good reports too so will just wait and see. Think mine is going to arrive next Tuesday which will give me something to occupy myself with before my scan on Friday.


----------



## sharon0302

Vaurissa- loads in common !! 

11 weeks today and celebrating by indulging in my craving- Hot Chocolate and pancakes for breakfast!! Yum! Later the curry craving will hit- if I make another curry for dinner my OH will probably move out!! Hee hee:shrug:


----------



## yazzy

Wow you ladies have been busy writing on here!

Oooh bump pics...I haven't taken any yet but i've definitely got something going on...trying to keep it hidden at work until i've told HR and my boss. Think i'll do that in a few weeks as they'll need to get someone in to cover me when I finish in March/April.

Claire - thank you, my cat is doing loads better :) so happy as even my vet thought we were going to lose him. He's had steroids to help his breathing and this morning he's even better and eating and has been allowed outside for a few mins for a wander round. So, so happy for him :)

I've taken a pic of one of my scan pics on my phone so will see if I can upload it on here.


----------



## YoungNImum

anti said:


> loving the long posts girls! :) I think you're all right - I am going to keep this quiet for as long as i possibly can. I was talking to OH last night and he said that if they find out and dont extend my contract - we'll just deal with it. He really doesn't want me stressing about anything - he's been so good with all this. :) I really do love him. :blush:
> 
> So its Friday tomorrow!!! yay! I love weekends! :)
> 
> As for people coming to visit - I have to give my dad and step mom a date before the end of the year coz flights are really hard for them to get so they have to book them before january. It's a hell of a journey for them to get here and to be honest I didn't think they would come - but they really want to be here and Im glad about that. I know money is tough for them so it means alot that they would do that. I just dont want to mess the dates up and they miss bubs or they come at a bad time and Im still trying to adjust. I'll wait till after my scan to get a proper date and all that and then i'll discuss it with them I guess.


Might sound really bad, but when MIL & FIL plan to come over i hate it, (they come from england to here Northern Ireland) MIL likes to think she is the boss an walks around my house as if its hers.



yazzy said:


> Good Morning....
> 
> I have just been for my official 12 week scan and all was perfect!!!!!! Baby was kicking, waving his/her arms and wriggling like mad. Just so happy everything was ok and wow has baby grown in 2 weeks. We even saw him/her opening and closing their mouth...I am over the moon!! My due date has been moved forward to 10th May 2012 so I think I am 13 weeks tomorrow now :) yay! Oh and the lady gave me loads of pics...I must have about 10!!
> 
> I hope you are all well and can't wait to hear how everyone elses scans go :)
> 
> Doh i've just tried to update my ticker and now it won't show it...what have I done wrong??!!

so glad to hear u had a gd scan and that you got loads of pics :hugs:



hoping29 said:


> Oooh, just bought a foetal doppler off the internet (the angel sounds one) for £20ish. I know there is a lot of bad press surrounding these but I just couldn't help myself (I think it was in desperation). The midwife tried last week when I was 10 + 6 and couldn't find one but said not to panic as it was quite common but obviously it has started me panicking which is why I am so impatient for my scan. I know everything was fine at 9 + 6 so that is a little more reassuring. I am a natural worrier as it is. Has anyone else got one of these and what is the general consensus, good and bad comments welcome.

Oh i bought the summer one but after id bought it i went and to read the reveiws an they where really bad, but couple of people i no sais the angel one is fantastic, luckily the company id bought it of was out of stock to i got a refund and im going to get the angel one also x



anti said:


> I admire you girls! Ive never been a very small girl - but I certainly wouldn't start going to the gym now! I wawlk the dogs several times a day - thats enough for me at the moment. I find im getting out of breath quickly and need to speak to my midwife about it coz I have previous issues with anaemia.
> 
> You girls that posted bump pics - you're so small! Makes me feel huge! My bump is already sticking out quite a bit and its getting hard to hide it at work but I have to! At least till the end of the month - and if possible, till next year (pfft! i highly doubt it with the rate Im growing!)
> 
> Im so so so excited for my scan - although sad it doesn't last long and I'll only have 1 more at 20 weeks and thats all. But then after that we should be able to feel baby moving which will keep me going. :)
> 
> We're all approaching the second tri very fast! Some of you are already in it! Looking forward to getting this year out the way - its been quite a year for me and OH - both good and bad - but mostly bad - but the two good things that have happened to us have been great!!
> 
> Still got 1hr15mins left at work! *sigh* its been so busy today but I still get bored and cant concentrate. Im not cut out to work in an office! So glad this is short term! :)
> 
> I know its still really early - but OH and I have decided that I'll probably stop work on 16 March (OH's birthday) if my agency keeps me on that long. fx'd! I'll get maternity pay after that anyway for a while - not alot but every bit helps! :) so that means i only have just over 4 months left of work - and the run up to christmas always seems to go quickly - so when we're back in the new year it'll only be just over 2 months! Scary stuff!
> 
> Im rambling again and you're all gonna get bored of reading my posts (you'd think I dont have friends to ramble to!) :blush:

Im a large lady, well the largest iv ever been, but i think people think my bumpage is baby fat from my daughter :blush:



hoping29 said:


> Hoping - I just paid for the angel sounds I brought online today so hopefully it will be here next week, if yours isn't there by then I'll let you know how it goes! Otherwise you'll have to let me know! :D I never heard anything bad about them though, what had you heard?
> 
> 
> Just things about people not being able to pick up the heartbeat and getting panciked etc and generally just saying it was poor quality but lots of good reports too so will just wait and see. Think mine is going to arrive next Tuesday which will give me something to occupy myself with before my scan on Friday.

The angel one has great reveiws but the summer one from what i was reading its all bad, as its a amplifier and not a doppler like the angel one :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

Ohhhh ladies.

Last night I had a dream that I was pregnant (surprise surprise!) and that I went into labor. I wasn't going to the hospital, not quite sure where I was. A house, a building, outside? Anyway... I remember feeling the baby start kicking like crazy. I thought they were going to break through my stomach they were kicking so hard. I started bleeding EVERYWHERE (vaginally) and freaking out because I was about to give birth and the doctors wouldn't believe me. I said the baby is breech and coming out feet first because I could feel it and they still didn't believe me and told me I was imagining things.

When I told OH about my dream this morning, he said that explains why I was kicking in my sleep so much haha. It felt very real though. Just makes me excited to feel the baby move. I'm getting impatient!


----------



## RBurnett

Hey girls,

How is everyone? Im kinda in the 2 trimester now but still pop into the 1st. Got a pelvic scan monday to check my insides cos of the pain but i think its just ligament pain - hope i see baby again :).

xxx


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah, I went to the ER at 12+5 with sharp, shooting pains and it turned out to just be round ligament pains :) Ultrasound and pelvic exam showed all was well. Hopefully that's what the case is for you!

I've gone over to 2nd tri already as well. I can't relate to anything posted in 1st tri anymore but there's also a lot of late-2nd tri related posts that I don't relate to either but oh well!


----------



## yazzy

Yep we are in 2nd tri now so i flit between the 2 boards. I started getting pains around 12 + 5 but my scan was perfect and I think its everything stretching and moving around so try not to worry.


----------



## zephyr

My step father (who I like to refer to as my dad) just txt me and told me he dropped some double chocolate muffins off! He works in a huge bakery factory so every few mornings he drops fresh bread off and leaves it for us to collect, well this morning he txt saying he left chocolate muffins!! what a nice surprise :D 18 of them! and freshly baked hehe

waves - what a scary dream! Though that's one of the joys (and curses) of being pregnant the wonderfully vivid good dreams and horrible nightmares! 
I have been reading stuff in the first trimester for a week or so but have hardly posted in either there or the second, kinda felt stuck between both.

anti - sorry you didn't get much sleep, hope the days not too rough for you.

Claire - you have a great day too! and haha yeah we won finally! even though I don't really get into rugby all that much, its kinda nice when N.Z does something like that

Sharon - OMG! someone else who has curry cravings! Thats all I want to eat while pregnant its sooooo good! We are actually going out for lunch today at a curry place and I am really excited but also nervous about keeping it down. In the last week of my sons pregnancy I had my favourite curry place cook me curries that he thought would help me induce labour! (cos I was a week over) it never worked though but eating curry for breakfast lunch and tea was great! When I asked if he could make me a curry to induce labour he said "ohhhh I had that happen 3 times in my resturant" my eyes just went O.O haha I love curry even when I'm not pregnant, my family gets sick of it too if we have it too much.

Rburnett - good luck for your scan on Monday :D I am sure it will be fine.

Yazzy - yeah round that time I had pains too, Mine stopped after about hrmm 4 -5 days maybe? give or take a day.

Hoping - thats interesting, I never read any reviews :p The lady who I am getting it off recommends it and says it was really good so I hope so.

Hope I didn't miss anyone, Have a good day/night :D


----------



## rjsmam

ooh another curry fan here too! couldnt have even contemplated it a few wks ago but made one last night & mmmm.... was delish!



x


----------



## YoungNImum

Chicken Curry was my craving when pregnant with my daughter, now i cant stand it :(


----------



## wavescrash

Oh my goodness, the bloating!!!

The picture on the left was taken in the morning yesterday.
The picture on the right was taken before bed tonight.
You'd think I was further along by a month or two, haha! SO uncomfortable.

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/abc.png


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - Ooo yeah curry is so great! I had chicken tikka masala, indian hot! Its was great. I only like curry if its really spicy but then wicked heartburn end up having to carry antacids with me lol. Anyways the curry today was so good! seems like the only thing that I can keep down lately :p

Youngnimum - awh so sad! Though who knows, maybe you'll crave curry again this time?! I can't wait to hear what everyones cravings are later on, those cravings where you just NEED to have it every day.
With my daughter at about 6 months along if I went a day without a butter chicken, a punnet of blackberries and a punnet of gooseberries I would break down and cry. It was so sad. I really felt like the world would end.

Waves! OMG!! are you sure they are a day apart? haha thats amazing. 

Well lunch and the movie went really well, things went okay with mum and she took the girls up to stay at her place for the night so she is spending some time with them which is great!
I also tried to find a protein powder to take that didn't have L carnitine or too many vitamins or any appetite suppressants but the health food store had none! I couldn't believe it cos I have no idea where I will get one from now. I read that having protein shakes with twins helps a lot with weight gain etc but theres just nothing.
Anyways the health lady suggested taking colostrum tablets, they are apparently very good while pregnant and are full of protein so fingers crossed this will be okay instead of the shakes. I read up on them online and everything I read was positive.
They help your immune system too and also allergies so it sounds like it could be a winner :D


----------



## rjsmam

zephyr - so pleased your mum had a change of heart - sounds like you had a good day & i'm sure the kids are enjoying spending time with her




x


----------



## anti

Glad all you ladies are doing well. My first craving was a few weeks ago and for two weeks all I wanted was cheese and full fat milk.  I'm watching bringing home baby and I'm really looking forward to bringing mine home. Oh and I were talking last night and looks like we'll end up painting the whole house before bubs gets here. His idea! He's been so good with me. Not letting me move anything heavy or anything like that. Hes been fantastic!!


----------



## YoungNImum

> Youngnimum - awh so sad! Though who knows, maybe you'll crave curry again this time?! I can't wait to hear what everyones cravings are later on, those cravings where you just NEED to have it every day.
> With my daughter at about 6 months along if I went a day without a butter chicken, a punnet of blackberries and a punnet of gooseberries I would break down and cry. It was so sad. I really felt like the world would end.
> 
> Waves! OMG!! are you sure they are a day apart? haha thats amazing.

I got chinese last night and i really wonted to get a chicken curry but i just couldnt i think i would of puked everywhere, so just got chicken balls and chips. But chicken curry and slicded ham was my cravings with my daughter not together tho :haha:


----------



## rjsmam

2 more sleeps Anti !



x


----------



## frangi33

wow glad to hear everyone is doing so well, my cravings are for birdseye simply fish with roast potatoes - we've had them every night this week - my poor OH!

I dont know how you gals can love curry so much, ever since I was pregnant it just does not agree with me, I get the worst belly ache from curry and garlic :( basically I have to avoid anything spicy

The bumps names are all very cute I like the idea of something that fits any gender so that come scan time you arent subconsciously calling the baby he or she

Glad everyone's scans are going well, not long now Anti? Mine is a week monday and I cant wait :)


----------



## anti

Rjsmam-you sound more excited than me! Haha. 2 more sleeps, although it's the weekend so I don't mind if it goes slow. :) I'm definitely feeling stretching down there so I'm sure all is fine. :) having a major clean and move around in the front room today! I'm knackered!


----------



## hoping29

My Angelsounds turned up a few hours ago. After a good 15 minutes of trying and almost giving up, I found the babys heartbeat!!! It was 172 bpm. It was a lot lower down than I thought it would be, right in the centre just above the top of my pubic bone. It was faint as I don't think the quality of the doppler is that great and it is tricky to use as the 'probe' section doesn't really stick out very far but I think it will be nice and easy to use once I am further along. Soo happy to hear the heartbeat as I was worried something may have happened.

As for bump photos, I am exactly the same, start off the day not too bad but have ballooned by the evening.

I haven't really had any cravings, although was rather partial to cheese a few weeks ago. Find I need salt with everything though.


----------



## rjsmam

yep i'm excited but nervous too....... can't make up my mind whether to go back to work after the scan or to 'work from home' after just incase anything's wrong...

i was having a lazy day reading my book on sofa this afternoon, dozed off then woke up feeling spewy so forced myself out into garden for some late weeding & planting to see if makes me feel better... off to a bonfire/firework display later so that should be good..

hope you lovely ladies all having a good wk end..


x


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh you ladies with cravings are lucky. I can't find ANYTHING appealing right now. It was OH and my anniversary on thursday and he wants to go out for supper, but the thought of anything is so off putting. I still weigh what I did pre pregnancy...grrrr.

Zephyr, try using Tofu blended into your shakes. Here there is a "dessert Tofu" I dont like the texture on its own, but blended in a shake its great! And thats so wonderful that you mom has come around!

Hoping, gald to hear that all is well, you've had a rough first tri - the next 2 HAVE to be better!

I would work from home RJS. Not because of anything going wrong, but so I could stare at the picture all day!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves! OMG!! are you sure they are a day apart? haha thats amazing.

Hahaha I know!!! This is today - basically been this way since I woke up.



Where on earth did it come from?


----------



## bumpin2012

OMG Waves! You popped!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Tell me about it!!!!! It's so strange!

Also, I made my first baby purchases today! Nothing serious/big but a 3+ month rattle, 2 pacifiers (orthodontic ones) and 2 pairs of socks hahah. I couldn't afford to spend too much more this paycheck but wanted something physical in the house!


----------



## megrenade

*May 5th - won't know gender until Christmas.*


----------



## hoping29

Wavescrash - You have definately popped. It is lovely. I read today that from week 13 to week 14, the baby increases in size by 60% in just 1 week - no wonder so many ladies begin to 'pop' at week 14!


----------



## wavescrash

hoping29 said:


> Wavescrash - You have definately popped. It is lovely. I read today that from week 13 to week 14, the baby increases in size by 60% in just 1 week - no wonder so many ladies begin to 'pop' at week 14!

Aw thanks! WHAT??!!!? I'd like to see this fact hahahha. I honestly didn't know that but it makes sense. Especially being my 4th pregnancy and all. Goodness!


----------



## hoping29

That fact is on an app I have on my iphone I'm afraid so can't post a link to it. Also, I do wonder how accurate it is!!!! Ha ha.


----------



## zephyr

bumpin - dessert tofu what is that? I know I can get firm and urm not so firm tofu haha but its more savory and I have always used that for cooking meals not dessert. I am interested to find out if we have some of that stuff.

Waves - I am amazed at how much you are showing already! 

hoping - if thats true I would hate to think how cramped my belly will be in a weeks time....though that would probably explain the bruised feeling I started feeling yesterday. My who abdomen feels so tender and bruised with a slight stretching ache to it. Glad you got your doppler to work :D I am so hoping mine turns up today. I really hate waiting for the postman cos he comes at random times.

So my weekend was okay, Monday morning here now so busy again uggh.
I have been taking that colostrum and my allergies have improved greatly just off two days, I'm still stuffy but I can at least breathe a bit better. I have avoided all my allergy meds and nasal sprays while pregnant so having a few days rest is great!
I don't know if its a coincidence or not either but the past two days since taking it I havn't spewed at all. I have felt a great deal of nausea but have managed to fight it :D

I am still swapping rooms over, its such a long process. Its times like this when I realise just how much junk my girls have!! time for a clean out I think.

Hope everyone elses weekend was good :D


----------



## bumpin2012

zephyr said:


> bumpin - dessert tofu what is that? I know I can get firm and urm not so firm tofu haha but its more savory and I have always used that for cooking meals not dessert. I am interested to find out if we have some of that stuff.

Its a flavoured soft tofu, thicker than yogurt, but has a bit of a chuck to it. The one OH and I tried was mango flavoured. You could probably just use a really soft tofu thats plain and that would work too.


----------



## zephyr

That sounds like it might taste alright actually! but I don't think I have ever seen any of that here, at least not in my town, maybe in one of the bigger cities? Who knows.

My Angelsounds arrived today and yeah I agree it is a bit quiet! I really wish it had an external speaker or something.

Couldn't find anything on my right side for about 5 minutes, so tried the left side and straight away found one at around 168bpm then went back over to the right side to try find then other one and found it right away but not long enough to count and then it sounded like a uterus party was going on, so many kicks, sounded like I disturbed them.
Then the strangest thing happened! My uterus went away?! I dunno how, but the hard lump that was always at the front of my belly just went soft weird huh
Took me about 20 mins to find them both again and they are both at around 168
Because it took so long to find just one, I don't think I am picking up the same heartbeat cos i had to move it across a bit but then ones faitn and ones strong. Maybe ones turned different or something who knows. Either way I'm super happy I'm able to check up on them :D


----------



## ClaireRSA

Anti - thinking of you today! 

xxx


----------



## anti

Thanks Claire!! Eek! So excited to see bubs for the first time but terrified something is wrong! I'm sure it's all fine though!!


----------



## zephyr

I saw you posted and was gunna write yaaaaay! but I must be off on the times cos it seems you havn't had your scan yet lol :p Good luck for whenever it is.


----------



## anti

Zephyr it's at 3pm our time. It's now 8:45am here. You'll probably be sleeping when I go for my scan!


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies, got my pelvic scan today to see if they can see any reason for the pain. Hopefully they let my see baby again :)


----------



## rjsmam

scan day for me today too 2.30pm - v nervous.... the return of ms isn't helping


loads of luck to Anti and RBurnett and anyone else with scans!


----------



## megrenade

anti said:


> Zephyr it's at 3pm our time. It's now 8:45am here. You'll probably be sleeping when I go for my scan!

are you the one who made this thread? would you add me? May 5th.


----------



## YoungNImum

Zephyr: must be great hearing 2 little heart beats, i cant wait for my angelsounds to come, OH keeps sayin ill just panic if i cant find heartbeat, but its not like ill be using it every hour i dont think :happydance:



anti said:


> Thanks Claire!! Eek! So excited to see bubs for the first time but terrified something is wrong! I'm sure it's all fine though!!

I hope you have a fantasic scan, such a great feeling when you see baby for first time enjoy it :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck to those of you with scans today :)
Anti, if I figured the time difference and such correctly, it should be about 45 min until your scan!!!

Nothing exciting here. I see my doctor this week. I now own 2 maternity shirts. One for work, one for everything else. Work is killing me, I hate retail in the holiday season but oh well. I'm napping right after work (for the 3rd day in a row.) SO TIRED. Maybe I'll ask to leave early haha.


----------



## YoungNImum

Its only 11:22 in uk x


----------



## YoungNImum

I think its great that we have such a mixture in here, South africa, US, UK an i fi can remember right zephyr is in new zeland?
x


----------



## sharon0302

Work is going slllllloooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww today- bet time will just crawl until Wednesday- just want to see my bebe already!


----------



## frangi33

argh, I've still got a week to go till my scan and it seems as though time is slowing!

Good luck to all the ladies that have their scans today, cant wait to see piccies

I'm officially 12 weeks today :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Happy Scan day Ladies!


----------



## RBurnett

my 12 week scan was last week, this scan is to look for a source of my pain :( I hope they let me see baby and do me a photo cos the photo from my 12 is crap, this its cos baby was moving soo much the lasy was getting a lil annoyed hehe! x


----------



## yazzy

Good luck for the scans today. 

RBurnett - what sort of pains are you getting? I only wondered because I am getting the sharp one's which I think is normal when I move quickly but I also have a weird sore feeling really low down, everything was ok at my scan but I keep wondering what this feeling is!

I hope everyone else is well today :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Yazzy, I had those pains around 12-13 weeks too. Im sure they are normal, uterus growing pains. They have been a lot milder this week.


----------



## anti

Hi girls. I'll put my scan pic up later. My bubs is moving around and kicking like a maniac in there. Measuring 13+2 so puts me forward a bit. Bubs wouldn't sit still for proper measuring though so it's only a rough guide!


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy said:


> Good luck for the scans today.
> 
> RBurnett - what sort of pains are you getting? I only wondered because I am getting the sharp one's which I think is normal when I move quickly but I also have a weird sore feeling really low down, everything was ok at my scan but I keep wondering what this feeling is!
> 
> I hope everyone else is well today :)

Those are normal. Round ligament pains. I went to the ER for them and thats what they said.


----------



## hoping29

zephyr said:


> That sounds like it might taste alright actually! but I don't think I have ever seen any of that here, at least not in my town, maybe in one of the bigger cities? Who knows.
> 
> My Angelsounds arrived today and yeah I agree it is a bit quiet! I really wish it had an external speaker or something.
> 
> Couldn't find anything on my right side for about 5 minutes, so tried the left side and straight away found one at around 168bpm then went back over to the right side to try find then other one and found it right away but not long enough to count and then it sounded like a uterus party was going on, so many kicks, sounded like I disturbed them.
> Then the strangest thing happened! My uterus went away?! I dunno how, but the hard lump that was always at the front of my belly just went soft weird huh
> Took me about 20 mins to find them both again and they are both at around 168
> Because it took so long to find just one, I don't think I am picking up the same heartbeat cos i had to move it across a bit but then ones faitn and ones strong. Maybe ones turned different or something who knows. Either way I'm super happy I'm able to check up on them :D

I am soo happy it worked for you. That must be hard work trying to find 2 heartbeats, I struggled with just 1! I think they will become much easier to use in another few weeks. If you are finding it a bit quiet, I found not sticking the headphone jack all the way in made the sound much louder.


----------



## hoping29

anti said:


> Hi girls. I'll put my scan pic up later. My bubs is moving around and kicking like a maniac in there. Measuring 13+2 so puts me forward a bit. Bubs wouldn't sit still for proper measuring though so it's only a rough guide!

Glad it all went well. Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## ClaireRSA

yay anti! that is great! so when is the tentative due date? mine moved to the 11th so we are quite close now! congrats!


----------



## yazzy

Great news anti, really pleased your scan went well.

Thanks for the comments about the aches and pains. Its reassuring to hear that it is normal. I went looking around baby shops today with my mum! Going to start buying a few bits and pieces each month to help for when baby arrives and my wages disappear.


----------



## anti

here's a pic. its not great coz took it on my phone - will have to scan it in and try again at some point. so tired! Not looking forward to work at all tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## anti

forgot to say - baby is now due 12 May. Will update my tickers and due dates tomorrow!


----------



## RBurnett

lovely scan photo hun x


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh thats wonderful Anti!


----------



## RBurnett

Hi ladies yeah they are normal pains, i thought they where but its good to double check. I quickly saw the baby and the scan lady said the baby was really moving! I cant wait to feel the baby. My friend felt her baby at 14 weeks!!!!


----------



## zephyr

Anti - Yeah it was 930pm for me when I posted, wowee that's almost a whole 12 hour difference! Congrats you got to see your baby finally :D really glad it went well.

rj'sman and rburnett - Hope you guys had great scans! 

Youngnimum - yeah I'm in New Zealand :D Even though the angel sounds has a couple of minor annoyances it really is worth hearing baby and dont worry if you dont hear the heart beat, some of those babies are so tricky and move so much, sometimes even an experienced person has trouble finding them! 

Frangi - Such a long wait but don't worry it'll go fast. You must be excited, congrats on reaching 12 weeks.

Hoping - ohh yeah it was hard to find them. OH wanted to listen later on and one was easy to find, the other is I think behind a placenta? I dunno but in one place where I could hear the whoosh whoosh whoosh sound I had to move it ever so slightly and I could hear it faintly but then the baby would turn or move or kick away.
It is awkward to use but I agree later on when our tummys are a bit bigger it will be a whole heap easier. Now fingers crossed it was two seperate babies haha will find out next week at my appointment. 

Yazzy - yeah when my uterus was measuring 12 to 13 weeks I had a whole lot of cramping that I was worried about too. Just a really dull ache that was sore enough to take pain relief for, but the pain relief helped. If it didn't help then I would be worried.
Now I have those sharp pains along with my whole abdomen feeling bruised kinda. 

Well I had a really good sleep, today I shall be moving more of my daughters stuff over to the new room. such a long process cos I can't over work myself or lift anything too heavy! Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## yazzy

hopefully I have attached my scan pic from last week...attempting to do this on my phone! So cute! Oops need to rotate that!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111103-00252.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rjsmam

scan went great despite a mini drama!!!

pregnancy brain has obviously descended - i thought the apmnt was at 2.30 and was getting ready to leave the office at 1.50 when i checked the letter - apmnt was at 2pm! aaaaargh... called the hosp to explain & got a snotty receptionist who said if you're more than 10mins late you will be turned away - no ifs or buts.... i argued with her a bit as the letter said 15mins haha.. anyway dh drove like a maniac and i was in reception at 2.08 & didn't get turned away..... what an eejit i am

didn't get the nt measurement as babe wasn't coperating - did loads of shoogles but didn't get in position.. am 4 days ahead measuring 12+2 from what she could see. babe was really still for ages & dh and i had a moment where we wondered if all was ok.. but saw heartbeating and then lots of movement!

amazing!





x
 



Attached Files:







Junior.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RBurnett

Anyone got the date for their 20 week scan.. Ill be 23 weeks then :(


----------



## anti

I've got my 20 week scan on 29 December. I'll be 20 weeks so it's all good. 23 weeks isn't bad though coz it's the last scan till bubs is here... Unless you go private


----------



## RBurnett

it just feels like i be last to know the babys sex. We are going to have a 3D scan but that be after the this scan.


----------



## rjsmam

Beautiful scan anti - great feeling isn't it! 

Yazzy fab pic too :)

Glad scan went well too rburnett ! 


X


----------



## anti

Such lovely pics! Yay! We aren't going to find out the sex... So don't worry about being the last! We'll only know when baby is born. :)


----------



## RBurnett

im not bothered about the sex of baby cos i dnt mind either way but i not seen any nutreal clothes i like so we was going to wait till after the scan to buy clothes but i want to buy now! lol x


----------



## YoungNImum

Love all the scan pic's girls, my 20wk scan is 6th jan, then getting a extra scan at 28wk scan at 27th feb, as they wont to monitor this babys growth as my daughter was behind in growth an born early 
x


----------



## rjsmam

we will find out as we have 2 boys already between us so would like to know - obviously i'd LOVE a pink one - but a blue one will be just amazing too.. no idea when the scan is yet though!



x


----------



## Ems77

sharon0302 said:


> Work is going slllllloooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww today- bet time will just crawl until Wednesday- just want to see my bebe already!

Yeeeah!! I am on THAT boat! :-D My appt is at 9:30 am PST


----------



## bumpin2012

Still dont have my 20 week scan date, but due to my schedule it will have to be the week of Dec 18th. I'll be 21 weeks, and we wont be finding out the Gender, so you definately wont be last! The wait is endless so far (Its going to be my first scan) and even though I have 6 weeks left, it still feels like forever!


----------



## wavescrash

LOVELY scans ladies :) How exciting for you!

I can't believe I'll be 14 weeks along in just 3 days!! I also have my next appointment that (Thursday) morning! I'm so excited. I REALLLLLLLLLLY really hope she'll give me the paperwork I need to schedule the appointment for my gender/anatomy scan. I see her again at 18 weeks and the scan will be between 18-20 weeks so I hope she doesn't wait until my appointment in 4 weeks to start talking about it! I want my date NOW so I have a countdown, something new to look forward to hahaha :)


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The top ticker in my signature, I just noticed I moved up a box!!! Only 5 more to go :)


----------



## Ems77

I don't have a def appt for my gender scan yet, but I am trying to get it as close to my birthday as possible :-D I will be 18 weeks to the day on my b-day! Do you all know, if the baby measures different than your original EDD, do you adjust the due date accordingly? Just because a baby is bigger or smaller does it necessarily mean that it will be earlier or later?


----------



## HellBunny

Hi everyone, i'm here as i'm due around 22nd May, i have a 14 month old boy also :) i have my 12 week scan next thursday! xx


----------



## yazzy

Vaurissa - at my 12 week scan the nurse said whatever measurements you get in the future they will always stick with the 12 week one...or this is what happens in my hospital.

Well I had a nice long weekend and now i'm back to work this morning. I have no idea when my 20 week scan will be yet. They have said they send a letter in the post. Don't worry RBurnett....you won't be the last to find out sex as we aren't finding out at our scan either...we want a surprise on the day he/she arrives :)

Only a couple weeks and i'll be booking my 16 week appointment!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## sharon0302

Will find out 20 week appointment tomorrow. It will be somewhere in January, but we are hoping to book a 4d one in February and find out gender then.


----------



## ClaireRSA

oh my, all you ladies not finding out the gender of your babies have so much self control! haha, I HAVE to know! sigh...o well...I have 2 scans booked in 2 weeks time one on the 22nd with my gynae and the next on the 25th with the fetal medicine specialist...we are all a little paranoid after my previous loss.

But for those of you who don't find out you will get a lot of gender neutral goodies from friend and family (and yourself) so when you have your next baby if it is not the same sex as the one before you are already quite well kitted out! 

I hope you are all doing well otherwise? Every now and then I get a short sharp pain in my side and where my c-section scar is but it goes away quickly. Do you all think that is possibly just some stretching? I can seem my belly button is starting to pop ever so slightly now. I think I am going to have a HUGE belly if this is how I look now. I want to post a pic but my blackberry fell into the loo! sob sob sob!

Have a great day further friends!
xxx


----------



## RBurnett

Uk only- does anyone know how to find out what they can claim once baby arrives? Me and OH both work full time. If i put my baby into child care it be most of my wages gone and I dont have anyone else who can have baby 5 days a week. Im going to ask my work if I can come back part time and if they refuse i have to look for another job which will be difficult as the 3 days i can do will be different every week! We just want to prepare x


----------



## anti

RBurnett - no idea what we're entitled to but I would like to know - childcare is so expensive Im just going to pack in working and we're gonna have to try survive on OH's salary only. If I didn't need the extra money Id pack in work now. I hate it so so so much! Only been here 3 months and already Im sick of it. They horrible people to work with. They're demanding and nasty and I just hate it so much! Ive never hated a job so much in my life and I wanna cry when I think about coming to work everyday. Not sure I will be able to hold out until next year - and on top of all that Im not sure when to tell them or anything. With me being on a 1 month contract they could just end it at any time I guess. I want to tell them though but if they end my contract I wont be able to get maternity pay - which would really help us out for a little while. *sigh* just wanna cry now! Sorry about the rant girls but I needed to get it off my chest


----------



## RBurnett

Anti - sorry you feel this way. Just think in 6 months time u can tell them all where to stick it! lol. I just looked on directgov and its told me a bit. Ill get oh to call and speak to them as he is best at that lol. I know what its like to be in a job that you dont enjoy and its hard. When u feel sad just rub your belly :)


----------



## anti

thanks! That just put a smile on my face - rub my belly! I just need to learn how to relax a bit and not get so worked up. If they start stressing me out I'll have to end up saying something -but I dont want them knowing just yet. It's hard coz all I think about it packing in work and having bubs and all that. So coming to work everyday just stresses me out! I want time to go quick - just so that I can stop work, not because I want to rush the pregnancy and its quite sad really coz I should be enjoying this time in my life, instead I love being pregnant but hate hiding it from work and being stressed at work! :(


----------



## yazzy

Claire - I expect that sharp pain you feel is to do with your C section scar, i've heard others mention something similar.

I might phone the midwife later just to double check this soreness i'm feeling. The sharp pains and stretching has eased but I still get a sore feeling when I press just above my pubic bone - I can only feel it if I press around there when i'm sitting down not standing...so bizarre! 

Not 100% sure about money but it does all depend what your OH will be earning. Citizens Advice will be able to tell you everything you can claim for etc. My OH just on basic doesn't earn a huge amount so i'm thinking I will work about 3 days per week and on these days a good friend who is a childminder will look after bubs until my mum finishes in the afternoon then she will pick him/her up. We should get housing benefit (because we rent), working tax credit depending on the hours you work and what you earn, child benefit - everyone gets this (roughly £80 per month) and you can get child tax credit I think. Obviously the more you earn the less you get.


----------



## RBurnett

I hated hinding my pregnancy and it made me worried and stressed. now everyone knows and it feels so much better and it makes me feel like i can enjoy the pregnancy.


----------



## RBurnett

why should it be like that (the more u eran the less u get) I pay soo mch tax why cant I see a lil bit of it more then ppl that dont pay much or any at all... Oh well thats life! :) x


----------



## YoungNImum

RBurnett said:


> Uk only- does anyone know how to find out what they can claim once baby arrives? Me and OH both work full time. If i put my baby into child care it be most of my wages gone and I dont have anyone else who can have baby 5 days a week. Im going to ask my work if I can come back part time and if they refuse i have to look for another job which will be difficult as the 3 days i can do will be different every week! We just want to prepare x

Hey your work cant refuse you going back part time, as its classed as sexual discrimanation :thumbup: you should ask your hospital for the pregnancy book its a big purple book with info while pregnant once youv had baby and then what you can claim once baby is here.
In the bounty pack the hospital give you once baby has been born, has your tax credits form and you put down that you will be paying child care and how much you and OH earn if only one or both use are still going to work you will getting working tax credits aswell but not if you both leave work, child tax and working tax get payed every 4 weeks :thumbup: oh also everyone gets child benifit this again gets payed every 4 weeks :thumbup:
i hope i havnt confused you :wacko::flower:


----------



## yazzy

Rburnett - I know what you mean, if you own your own home and earn a half decent wage you don't get any help. It sounds cheeky but i'm hoping because we rent we can get some help along the way as I really want to be at home bringing up my baby. 

I'm umming and ahhing about telling work, might tell them next week or wait a little longer as they don't need to know until xmas really...depends how much of a bump I get.

Has anyone noticed that their bloat has changed? I think mine is going and turning more into a bump now...not 100% sure though!


----------



## YoungNImum

Yea yazzy i woke up yesterday an my bump has popped, i took a pic ill upload it ina bit x


----------



## anti

My bump has changed shape and it really feels like Im showing - but its probably not obvious to people that dont know. dont want to pop overnight though and have to explain it - so im also still umming and aahhing about telling them. I'd like to wait till about Christmas time but Im not sure if it'll be too late. Its constantly on my mind and I think thats what makes its worse!


----------



## RBurnett

YoungNImum said:


> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> Uk only- does anyone know how to find out what they can claim once baby arrives? Me and OH both work full time. If i put my baby into child care it be most of my wages gone and I dont have anyone else who can have baby 5 days a week. Im going to ask my work if I can come back part time and if they refuse i have to look for another job which will be difficult as the 3 days i can do will be different every week! We just want to prepare x
> 
> Hey your work cant refuse you going back part time, as its classed as sexual discrimanation :thumbup: you should ask your hospital for the pregnancy book its a big purple book with info while pregnant once youv had baby and then what you can claim once baby is here.
> In the bounty pack the hospital give you once baby has been born, has your tax credits form and you put down that you will be paying child care and how much you and OH earn if only one or both use are still going to work you will getting working tax credits aswell but not if you both leave work, child tax and working tax get payed every 4 weeks :thumbup: oh also everyone gets child benifit this again gets payed every 4 weeks :thumbup:
> i hope i havnt confused you :wacko::flower:Click to expand...


Thank you, its soo confusing. I thought the work has to consider it but done have to houner it to me if it doesnt fit into the role or if they just dont want it!


----------



## RBurnett

i got what looks like a bump but should it be hard or still a bit soft?


----------



## sharon0302

This time tomorrow I'll be at my hospital appointment and about to see my bebe!!


----------



## anti

sharon - let us know you get on tomorrow! So excited for you! 

I just booked my 16 week check up as well - 8 December. :) Seems ages away though. BUT then it will only be 3 weeks after that we will have the second scan. So that will seem super short, especially with Christmas and all that going on.


----------



## YoungNImum

RBurnett said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> Uk only- does anyone know how to find out what they can claim once baby arrives? Me and OH both work full time. If i put my baby into child care it be most of my wages gone and I dont have anyone else who can have baby 5 days a week. Im going to ask my work if I can come back part time and if they refuse i have to look for another job which will be difficult as the 3 days i can do will be different every week! We just want to prepare x
> 
> Hey your work cant refuse you going back part time, as its classed as sexual discrimanation :thumbup: you should ask your hospital for the pregnancy book its a big purple book with info while pregnant once youv had baby and then what you can claim once baby is here.
> In the bounty pack the hospital give you once baby has been born, has your tax credits form and you put down that you will be paying child care and how much you and OH earn if only one or both use are still going to work you will getting working tax credits aswell but not if you both leave work, child tax and working tax get payed every 4 weeks :thumbup: oh also everyone gets child benifit this again gets payed every 4 weeks :thumbup:
> i hope i havnt confused you :wacko::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, its soo confusing. I thought the work has to consider it but done have to houner it to me if it doesnt fit into the role or if they just dont want it!Click to expand...

Gonna have lok online and send you a link with some good info :thumbup:



RBurnett said:


> i got what looks like a bump but should it be hard or still a bit soft?

Mine is still soft, with my daughter my bump never really went hard till about 30wks maybe later, but everyone is different just supose depends on size of bubba aswell :flower:


----------



## sharon0302

anti said:


> sharon - let us know you get on tomorrow! So excited for you!
> 
> I just booked my 16 week check up as well - 8 December. :) Seems ages away though. BUT then it will only be 3 weeks after that we will have the second scan. So that will seem super short, especially with Christmas and all that going on.


My 20 week scan should be mid January but November and December are busy months to make time fly. It is our 10th wedding anniversary on 30th November so OH is taking me away for two nights, and then my sons birthday is 23rd December so lots of thinking about what to do that day that won't wreck me, then Christmas and hubbies birthday is 1st January. So in no time I'll suddenly realise I am at half way point- scarey!


----------



## YoungNImum

https://www.yourlegalrights.co.uk/employment/maternity-rights

this one is from citizens advice webite, returning back part time, just need to scroll down the page abit altho its all a good read.
https://www.adviceguide.org.uk/inde...maternity_leave.htm#right_to_return_part_time


----------



## sharon0302

Just stupidly read some stuff in 1st trimester forum that has made me very anxious, wish it was this time tomorrow and I knew all was well.


----------



## anti

half hour left of this rubbish! yay! Steak, egg and chips for dinner with my OH tonight. Least I've got a short week at work this week coz I took all of yesterday off. I've asked for the 8th and 29th of December off for my check ups and 20 week scan - no reply so far - thats either because they cant be bothered to reply - or because they have no intention of extending my contract at the end of this month. Either way I dont care - as long as I get those two days off!


----------



## anti

sharon - try not to worry - i know how hard it is. I was worrying loads to coz I had no symptoms at all in my first tri or anything!!! Bubs was fine yesterday at the scan - moving around, heart beating strong. You'll be ok!


----------



## sharon0302

The egg and chips sounds good- having few issues with meat at the moment.

We do chinese on a Tuesday- can almost taste the chicken fried rice and curry sauce!


----------



## anti

Argh! OH is driving me mad with the smoking and just as I thought things were getting better with my mom it's starting to flare up again!!!! Just had enough now. Wanna scream and cry and just jump off the world for a little while. I don't need this shit!!


----------



## frangi33

poor anti, just when your currently feeling says cheerful aswel :) x


----------



## zephyr

Morning everyone, I had the worst sleep ever and now I am so tired cos of all the work I did yesterday.
I have almost switched the rooms round though hopefully finished today then I can set up the cot and everything else.

I have noticed a great improvement in my sickness since taking those colostrum tablets. If I miss a dose I start feeling queasy again.....maybe its the protein in them? Who knows but they are actually helping me a lot. Who would of thought?!

OH is driving me nuts too, hes just being a real jerk and lazy and my pre teen is playing up something shocking, dunno whats come over her its like someone came and stole my good girl overnight and left me a moody bratty lazy one who screams a lot and makes a lot of fuss over nothing. I guess this is the onset of puberty yay me. 

Sorry your OH is driving you mad anti and your mum, hope things smooth over. Your OH should look at quitting before babies are here :D


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi Ladies! 15 weeks today! WOOHOO! I feel like time is speeding up...

Had the wildest dream last night...lol...dreamt I was having twins...told OH about it, and he figured having twins would be awesome...ok WHAT? It took me 4 years to convince him to try for THIS one and now he's ok with 2? lol....MEN!!

Had a super busy day, been up since 5, just sitting down now for a snuggle with my puppies.

Anti, try not to let your mom bug you, I know its hard, but you dont need the stress of her antics right now. Hopefully it will smooth over quickly! And I agree with Zephyr, you OH should quit before the baby arrives, all the toxins on clothing and stuff... I got my OH to quit in Feb (well he did it really...lol, I just like to take all the credit)

Zephyr: Preteen girls scare the crap out of me!


----------



## bumpin2012

Thought you ladies would find these funny:


----------



## rjsmam

arg! my dh pranged our car today...... so not what we needed... we have a £350 excess to pay now... and our premiums will rocket and i'll loose 2yrs no claims...

whilst i'm ranting here i've tried my best to look on the bright side of things... it's just a car right!? lol




x


----------



## wavescrash

I'll add to annoyances!!! We found all the pieces and parts to our crib (we're reusing the one I used with my daughter) and we just can't seem to find the hardware (screws and such.) We've searched high and low and the bag with it all is nowhere to be found :(

My stepdad made the comment, "We've got time... the baby won't be here for quite awhile!" My Mom and I both kind of looked at him like "UM EXCUSE ME, WE NEED IT NOW. DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND?!?!?" He clearly doesn't understand. I have this crib sitting against my wall in pieces and parts. I want it assembled. I want to look at it and be able to start decorating the wall behind it and putting my purchases and gifts inside it. I want it up because it'll be the first real physical evidence of being pregnant (minus the bump I'm starting to get, but you know what I mean!)


----------



## zephyr

Waves - Totally get what you mean. OH keeps saying we have plenty of time to get the room sorted and cot up but I need it done now! I need a place to put all this stuff and rather than having everything scattered wherever it will fit, I'd like it in the room and have everything made up ready to go. Some guys never really understand that.....

Bumpin - 15 weeks!! woohoo! thats so scary haha. And I laughed about your OH and that dream thats so typical, though two at a time I think will be nice. 
Preteen girls scare me too :( I think I must of got every book out there to try and prepare but nothing could of prepared me! Some days shes great, so helpful and kind then its like a monster errupted and shes snarling and foaming at the mouth for no reason at all hahaha, quite funny really, but not at the time of course!
The best book and tv series I watched was Nigel Lattas politically incorrect guide to teenagers. It was awesome, he does a politically incorrect parenting show too. Hes really quite funny.

Rjsmam - so sorry about your car! last thing you need to be worrying about right now!


----------



## Ems77

Waves- been there, that is so frackin annoying!!! 

Yazzy- It's not cheeky, it's the cold hard truth. Apparently no government, American or UK, wants to help the person who is helping themselves. It is HIGHLY frustrating. I have learned to play the game to get by. 
I am not legally married (we had a ceremony and fam and friends think we are)
I have a bachelor's degree , but I work part time making $11.50 and hr so that we are able to have assistance. 
Our house payment alone is one of my hubby's entire checks. And let's not get into utilities, gas, etc.... 

Anti... I can't believe he is doing that to you and Bubbs, he should KNOW better... 

Sharon: WOW! I will still be in bed during your scan, lol, I thought we were on the same day, but you're technically Tuesday for me! LOL It will be 4:30 or 5:30 pm where you are when I am having mine, it's at 9:30 am PST. 

Zephyr, twins AND a preteen? You really are a glutton for punishment!  Just kidding, she'll help a lot. I have one too, but she has passed the preteen stage a little at 13 and will be almost 14 when the baby is born. I am due 3 days after her b-day but I won't go full term. What really freaks me out is the fact that she will be a freshman in high school 4 months after the baby is born... am I really that old??? LOL


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - Totally get what you mean. OH keeps saying we have plenty of time to get the room sorted and cot up but I need it done now! I need a place to put all this stuff and rather than having everything scattered wherever it will fit, I'd like it in the room and have everything made up ready to go. Some guys never really understand that.....

Hahahah seriously! We don't have a nursery, just my bedroom that we're using as both. It's not like I have an entire room to throw stuff in and shut the door until we're ready to set it up. Besides, it's about all we can do right now while we wait and wait and wait.


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> Waves - Totally get what you mean. OH keeps saying we have plenty of time to get the room sorted and cot up but I need it done now! I need a place to put all this stuff and rather than having everything scattered wherever it will fit, I'd like it in the room and have everything made up ready to go. Some guys never really understand that.....
> 
> Hahahah seriously! We don't have a nursery, just my bedroom that we're using as both. It's not like I have an entire room to throw stuff in and shut the door until we're ready to set it up. Besides, it's about all we can do right now while we wait and wait and wait.Click to expand...

That's awesome you guys! I can totally relate, check out my living and dining room while we wait for the third room to be finished...... well then, I was going to post pictures, but my phone is acting a fool. At any rate, we have the crib, pack and play and my old cradle in the dining room and we have the high chair and swing in the living room. My daughter has to deal with two car seats and a few other things in one side of her closet.


----------



## miayahsmommy

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/318618_10150369519283043_592963042_8477540_857197814_n.jpg
Me at 11weeks4days


----------



## wavescrash

Just found out my Aunt (a few years older than me) is pregnant with baby #3. We're not that close (she married my Uncle and we don't see them that much though they live VERY close by - she puts her family before his) but it's still exciting to be pregnant at the same time. She just announced it yesterday.

She scheduled her delivery (I assume elective c-section) and is having her baby on May 10th, my due date. I also just found out she was originally due the 15th, my birthday. How coincidental.


----------



## bumpin2012

So ladies, I need to vent!

My OH does not get along with his sister, and I dont care much for her either. She is a shit disturber, manipulative and attention seeking at the best of times. When OH and I started dating, she continually called me by his ex's name, and the woman STOLE MY WEDDING DATE! Everything that OH and I do, she has to do it too, and has to make sure that all the attention shifts from him to her.

So when we got pregnant, I thought that this was the one thing that we would be able to do that she couldn't (immature I know, but im still spitting mad about the wedding date) She was told that she would likely never be able to conceive. 
Tonight she has announced that she is pregnant too! and who wants to guess when she is due???? MAY!

I know the timing means that this wasn't on purpose but im just so mad and hormonal that here is yet another thing that she has taken away from us. We live 2000 kms away from his family, and so now OH's parents likely wont be coming out to see us and our baby when he/she arrives, because SHE will be close to her due date and just wont be able to survive with her mommy and daddy.

Im so mad that I cant even be happy for her. I dont wish infertility on anyone, and if she got pregnant after my baby was born I would be able to be happy for her, but not right now.

Sorry for the long rant, but I just needed to get this off my chest before I scream!


----------



## wavescrash

Awww man, I'm sorry :( That's pretty crummy. Hopefully they'll come out to see you despite what you think :(

How coincidental we both found out on the same day that family members are pregnant and due in May as well haha.


----------



## bumpin2012

they wont be. They already have told us that She will need them close by.


----------



## Ems77

Omg!!! bumpin', how is that even possible, first the wedding now the due month??? Did she know you guys were baby dancing?? Seriously though... wow. That is unreal! Are you certain her due date is in May or do you think she is maybe April or June and doing that to be her normal lousy self? She could hold that up until the end and "go a month early or two weeks late". And on top of it to basically 'steal' your in-laws from your moment... she must be just tickled pink about that!! I am so sorry, I feel for you. Makes me appreciate being an only child and appreciate the fact that hubby's brother and wife are not only not interested in having children for many years, if at all and are on the other side of the state. Not that they are like that... but my sister-in-law... yeah well, that's another story LOL :haha:


----------



## bumpin2012

If she is telling the truth about her due date. She conceived around the same time that we told his family. So likely was not intentional. IF she is telling the truth. Considering her fertility issues, I do believe that it is purely coincidental. But it still doesn't make me feel any better. She always manages to steal my OH's thunder, (and mine) I feel bad because I just can't be happy for her b/c of past issues. OH thinks that she is actually due in June and that this was intentional, but I am *trying* to give her the benefit of the doubt. I just hate that my LO (and my OH) are not going to get the attention that they should from OH's parents.


----------



## Ems77

I understand. She has made it dang near impossible for you to be happy for her because of how she has acted the entire time you have known her. Her fertility problems do help with the 'perhaps it was coincidental'. But are you certain that as well was not another ploy at attention back when it was needed and now that it's not needed, BAM she's healed? Sorry if I seem pessimistic, I have unfortunately met too many people in my life that have made me more of a 'guilty until proven innocent' person. LOL


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin - oh my goodness that really sucks! I would be mad too, especially since your in laws wont be coming to stay now. That would send me reeling. Does she have it in for you? or is this a sibling rivalry thing that she competes with her brother a lot? That's not fair on not just you but your OH for her to steal the wedding day. did she not care how that may make her brother feel? Some people are so sad, I just don't understand aye and yeah the pregnancy sounds like a huge coincedence but honestly after what you said before, I would be annoyed about that. I mean she must be thrilled shes pregnant and by all means be happy for her but to totally steal the thunder is just really bad luck! You OH's parents shoudl still come out though regardless. Does she have a partner of her own to look after her? Cos if she does then there is nothing stopping them from coming out after your baby is born for even just a week! To not visit would be a huge let down and I couldn't imagine how that would make your OH feel, and you too. 

I hope it all blows over and she gets dates for further along, end of June! That would be perfect for you guys! :D


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - I think that too myself sometimes (am I that old?) when I see how old my children are! 
And lol at the baby gear being everywhere!! This morning I had my dining table covered in boxes of baby stuff car seat in the hall cot leaning against a wall when you first walk in the door, it looked like a disaster but my problem is we live in an old character house so there are no wardrobes here to hide stuff in! and i needed to move my girls to a bigger room and make their old one the spare room. I am just so glad our hall way is so wide :p

Waves - awh yeah we will probably have the babeis share with us for a while and bring the cot in when they are born! its nicer that way anyways I reckon. Feels odd having teeny babies in another room so far away haha. About your aunt, is this a good thing, or a bad thing? haha I couldn't work that out! How strange you and bumpin both get announcements today.

I got my new twin stroller today!! And I managed to finish off the room. My feet ache and I am so tired but I am stoked with my new pushchair! It was on sale $300 off the retail price so was a great deal. And its so awesome I'm in love with it! It even has a coffee cup holder hehe It ALMOST didn't fit through my front door and gate though, like very close a cm each side have to manouver it to get it through. That would of been very awkward if it didn't fit! Getting that pushchair gave me the motivation I needed to just get that room finished today which I did at last!!


----------



## anti

zephyr thats awsome! We were looking at pushchairs this last weekend and there's a travel system I really really like! And its half price at the moment. OH wont let me buy anything else till next year. We already bought the cot - which took a lot of talking into! :) Im sure there will be great offers after Christmas anyway - I hope! Not sure what we gonna be doing for bubs when he/she is first back from the hospital re sleeping arrangements and stuff. OH doesnt want bubs in our room at all and Im not sure I want to put him/her in a huge cot when they that small!

OH keeps saying he's gonna quit smoking - but three months later he hasn't even tried! Really beginning to get on my nerves now. I nag him a lot because I want him to quit - but i dont want to over do it coz he might think im pushing him too much and not quit!

Family being a pain in the rear as well! Gonna try not get worked up over it but it's hard. *sigh!*


----------



## RBurnett

So last night we have decided that Im not going back to work after the baby is born. Ill probably work a few evenings a week. I dont think i get the companys maternity pay cos it would mean I got to pay it back. Im happy that Ill be spending everyday with baby but will miss work xx


----------



## anti

ah - thats lovely! We decided a very long time ago that I would be a stay at home mom. I was brought up by a nanny/caretaker and I dont want my kids going through the same thing. We'll struggle but we'll make it work. It's never going to be perfect, but we're going to make it as good as we can! :)


----------



## RBurnett

exactly i will not put my childin in the care of people i dont know...whats the point of having a child! I wish it was May now :)

The only people who would look after baby ever is my parents his parents and my sister..thats all x


----------



## ClaireRSA

yay! I'm also gonna stay at home! That rocks! 

Just a quick question...are any of you having a hard time sleeping? I have severe insomnia which is not helped by my husband getting 4am call outs! I feel like a zombie at work these days! oh and my afternoon nausea is fianlly easing up, but still not 100%.

All you ladies buying your stuff - that is so cool, I already have most of my stuff from my last pregnancy - but I'm tying where I can to donate it to friends so i can start fresh - I am keeping the crib and pram though.


----------



## anti

I have major issues as well. I fall asleep really quick - but come midnight or early hours I wake up, need a wee and cant get back to sleep again - then fall asleep just before the alarm goes off and then I dont wanna get up! Oh the joys! 

So looking forward to being a stay at home mom. I just love the idea so much! If I dont count this month and the last month I'll be working - its only 3 more months! Thats if they keep extending my contract of course... There's so much happening at work - not sure any of us in my department are going to be here much longer - OH said if work gets rid of all of us I dont need to find a new job - I can start preparing the house. yay!


----------



## RBurnett

My sleeping has got better, i do still crave sleeping on my back and belly but im tying hard to sleep on just my left. I have only brought some baby grows so far. We going to wait till january sales and also the baby show in London in Feb to buy big bits. i dont see much nutreal clothes i like atm x


----------



## anti

we gonna go to the baby show in london in feb as well! Not sure if OH will come with me - but I'll get someone to come with me. Never been to one so not really sure what they do and all that but Im really looking forward to that! Keep forgetting!


----------



## yazzy

Hi Everyone,

Loads to catch up on! Anti...totally relate to the sleep thing, I fall asleep in seconds of closing my eyes but after waking up for a wee I just can't get back to sleep til probably an hour before my alarm goes off lol!

I'm at home today, had a slight headache yesterday and today its horrible so going to drink lots of water and hope it goes away, really don't want to take any tablets. I told one of my oldest and best friends (we've known each other since we were 2!) about the baby last night and she's so excited. I'm popping up to hers next weekend to hopefully buy some of her baby stuff from her as she isn't having anymore babies now. 

So exciting to hear you all getting your baby bits together, I can't wait to start getting things :) I've just booked my 16 week appointment and its on Nov 29th, i'll be closer to 17 weeks but i'm sure that's ok.


----------



## YoungNImum

I did work before id Eva, but i also decided id rather be a stay at home mummy its so rewarding. So ill be a stay at home mummy for both my babies now :)

I bought my first pack of nappies yesterday, i forgot how tiny they where 

x


----------



## anti

My 16 week appointment is 8 December - I'll be 17 weeks but anyway - It'll only by 3 weeks after that till I have the next scan! Im getting so excited now! :) :) :)


----------



## RBurnett

anti said:


> we gonna go to the baby show in london in feb as well! Not sure if OH will come with me - but I'll get someone to come with me. Never been to one so not really sure what they do and all that but Im really looking forward to that! Keep forgetting!

Go on the last day as u get more deals! I cant wait to go as there be babies and bumps everywhere!


----------



## bumpin2012

so after a night of mulling, I have decided im going to give her the benefit of the doubt, and try to be happy for her. I am happy that she is able to have a child, I just wish her timing could have been a little (ok a lot) better. My mother will be here after baby is born, and really that clears up the logistal end of where to put people up...lol...now that I only have one person to host. And maybe my LO wont get the attention I thought he/she was going to get from his side, but LO will get lots of love and attention from OH and I, as well as our friends, and my side of the family. 

Thanks for listening ladies. Im glad I got to vent without having to upset OH too much...lol. 

Good luck for all the ladies having scans today!

Im going back to work after my year of mat leave, but only at 60% and I will be working mostly night shifts to offset the costs of daycare. I have a coworker that is a single parent and we are trying to work out how to work opposite shifts from each other and be each others primary child care. Hopefully it can be worked out easily.


----------



## bumpin2012

YoungNImum said:


> I bought my first pack of nappies yesterday, i forgot how tiny they where
> 
> x

I love the baby diapers! I bought a bunch of cloth ones a few weeks ago and am still in awe of how tiny they are!


----------



## sharon0302

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:So happy appointment went brilliant. Bebe was sleeping upside down and was less than impressed at being disturbed by ultrasound and then kept wriggling so she found it difficult to measure, but came up with 11 + 4- one day different so no change so no change of date.

So cute at one stage it looked like it was rubbing its little eyes- telling son tonight so then we will be announcing big style!

Will try and upload a pic later.


----------



## anti

Sharon Im so happy for you!! Been thinking of you all day! Its so amazing! We're telling OH's son this weekend as well.


----------



## sharon0302

I had forgotten how emotional the scans could be!


----------



## YoungNImum

bumpin2012 said:


> so after a night of mulling, I have decided im going to give her the benefit of the doubt, and try to be happy for her. I am happy that she is able to have a child, I just wish her timing could have been a little (ok a lot) better. My mother will be here after baby is born, and really that clears up the logistal end of where to put people up...lol...now that I only have one person to host. And maybe my LO wont get the attention I thought he/she was going to get from his side, but LO will get lots of love and attention from OH and I, as well as our friends, and my side of the family.
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies. Im glad I got to vent without having to upset OH too much...lol.
> 
> Good luck for all the ladies having scans today!
> 
> Im going back to work after my year of mat leave, but only at 60% and I will be working mostly night shifts to offset the costs of daycare. I have a coworker that is a single parent and we are trying to work out how to work opposite shifts from each other and be each others primary child care. Hopefully it can be worked out easily.

I no how your feeling, me And OH's sister was pregnant the same time with my daughter, there was 5 days between us, and i swear it was awful his mum would ring up worrying about her because she was pregnant and had a cold or a cough and OH had to drop into a phone call that me and the baby was doing ok, but then she would over talk him to say something silly like his sister had a appointment to see midwife or something. 

BUT

to make it worse she has come out with she is pregnant again, yip same time as me and we are both due in May agaiin im upset, but im over it luckily his family live in england and us here in NI and iv got a big family who care for us and my daughter and i no they will for the wee one in my belly. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



bumpin2012 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> I bought my first pack of nappies yesterday, i forgot how tiny they where
> 
> x
> 
> I love the baby diapers! I bought a bunch of cloth ones a few weeks ago and am still in awe of how tiny they are!Click to expand...

I put one next to my daughters size 4's such a difference!


----------



## wavescrash

Oh man with the sleeping problems!!!

The last few days I've been so tired I fall asleep right away/early but then I wake up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom and I can't fall asleep for another hour or two. Even then, once I fall back asleep, I'm tossing and turning constantly. I think I remember reading that it comes with being in the second trimester. Oh well. It's better than sleeping ALL the time hahaha.

Zephyr, well it's a good and bad thing about my Aunt. I'm excited but it's just weird that she and my Uncle were supposedly divorcing and now she's pregnant. We talked back & forth on Facebook awhile last night. It was definitely a surprise to them. She said her friend was going back & forth about testing because she thought she might be. So to shut her up, my Aunt said "I'll take one too, just for shits and giggles." She said that her friend's test malfunctioned and hers came up positive. She said, "it was all shits and no giggles." Said she cried for a few days and once she gets over being upset, she'll be excited again haha.


----------



## Ems77

sharon0302 said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:So happy appointment went brilliant. Bebe was sleeping upside down and was less than impressed at being disturbed by ultrasound and then kept wriggling so she found it difficult to measure, but came up with 11 + 4- one day different so no change so no change of date.
> 
> So cute at one stage it looked like it was rubbing its little eyes- telling son tonight so then we will be announcing big style!
> 
> Will try and upload a pic later.

Yayness! How exciting, mine will be in an hour and a half!


----------



## Ems77

bumpin2012 said:


> so after a night of mulling, I have decided im going to give her the benefit of the doubt, and try to be happy for her. I am happy that she is able to have a child, I just wish her timing could have been a little (ok a lot) better. My mother will be here after baby is born, and really that clears up the logistal end of where to put people up...lol...now that I only have one person to host. And maybe my LO wont get the attention I thought he/she was going to get from his side, but LO will get lots of love and attention from OH and I, as well as our friends, and my side of the family.
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies. Im glad I got to vent without having to upset OH too much...lol.
> 
> Good luck for all the ladies having scans today!
> 
> Im going back to work after my year of mat leave, but only at 60% and I will be working mostly night shifts to offset the costs of daycare. I have a coworker that is a single parent and we are trying to work out how to work opposite shifts from each other and be each others primary child care. Hopefully it can be worked out easily.

Good for you! The less stress the better anyway


----------



## sharon0302

Vaurissa said:


> sharon0302 said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:So happy appointment went brilliant. Bebe was sleeping upside down and was less than impressed at being disturbed by ultrasound and then kept wriggling so she found it difficult to measure, but came up with 11 + 4- one day different so no change so no change of date.
> 
> So cute at one stage it looked like it was rubbing its little eyes- telling son tonight so then we will be announcing big style!
> 
> Will try and upload a pic later.
> 
> Yayness! How exciting, mine will be in an hour and a half!Click to expand...

Good Luck! I am still floating on cloud 9- you will be too!


----------



## bumpin2012

Wow, thats a crazy situation waves! 

I dont mind that she is pregnant at the same time, It would be cool if not for all the other things. I dont really feel like she stole MY thunder, I feel like she stole his....AGAIN! I just hate that her and her baby are going to be put before OH and our baby. Because of how close our dates are (she says she is due May 22) OH's parents wont be coming here to see us and our baby. Because she HAS to have her parents close by. I feel so mad b/c OH gets pushed to sidelines by her all the time b/c we live in a different part of the country.

But Im trying to be the bigger person, and hope that things will work out well for everyone. She had a bad year last year, and had a miscarriage due to health problems. And then since then I haven't heard a thing, so I dont know if they were trying, or if she started trying again when we were trying. So the human being part of me wishes her a very healthy pregnancy. The hormonal part of me is not a happy camper.


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone! wow a chatty bunch huh!

sharon congrats on the scan!!!! love to see the pic when you can. we announced to all our friends and family too and got some lovely comments.

bumpin - wow your sis in law sounds like a real character - good for you rising above it (hard though!)

waves - your aunty's story about getting her bfp is sad - are they happy now it's sunk in?

hey to everyone else! :flower:

i'm exactly the same with the sleep thing - the night after our scan i was awake from 3am-5.30am - then couldn't get up when the alarm went off!

sadly for me i'll have to go back to work after junior arrives - although am still holding out for a lottery win :haha: 

my nausea is slowly going - but now i'm constantly hungry - arg. am trying my best to snack on fruit etc but i feel like a bottomless pit!



x


----------



## zephyr

Waves - Omg she wasn't even intending on taking a test or suspected? That is wow! You see that kind of thing in the movies or hear about it. I cannot imagiine the shock of taking a test for funsies, when you are sure you aren't pregnant only to have it come up positive. 

Sharon congrats on the great scan!

Vaurissa, good luck for yours!

Bumpin - totally understandable, you're happy but pissed at the timing. I think anyone would be especially when it affects previous plans you may of had.
In any case as you said, your little one will have plenty of love from your family its just really sad for your OH getting pushed out again. Nothing worse than being made to feel less important by your own parents and although she probably does need the extra help, there are other ways around it and there's nothing stopping them coming for a shorter visit even when baby is a couple of weeks old.

rjsmam - I'm holding out for that lotto win too haha.

Does anyone feel really indecisive about food? Something that has been bugging me so much is I will be hungry, sometimes feel kinda starving and I will look in the fridge and cupboards which are full but then I feel really sad because there is nothing I want to eat! I've gone off so many differen't foods but then the next day those foods are okay. Its like I'm torn between foods and can't decide and I end up getting worked up over what to eat lol It really sucks the only thing I don't feel torn over is curry but its expensive to eat all the time! I eat a lot over the day but I don't enjoy it much cos everything just tastes so blah!

Also anyone else had to change shampoos? My hair has been really gross, flat and greasy from my normal shampoo and I had to switch, it took me a few different brands but I finally found one that works and now it feels so nice! 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr, I haven't found anything I want to eat for weeks. My pregnant girlfriends tell me that week 16 is when their appetites started to return!


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> waves - your aunty's story about getting her bfp is sad - are they happy now it's sunk in?

Not entirely but they're getting there. Her youngest is only a year old so I'm sure she wanted to wait for another. Oh well :)


UGH so I find out today that the crib I have (used it 6 years ago) is recalled. I wonder if I can get Babies R Us to refund it? My ex's mom bought it so I have no receipt or proof of purchase nor can I find any of the hardware but it'd be nice to get a refund. We still can't locate the screws and the hardware stores around here have nothing that will work :(

My cousin said she has a friend selling a set and she's going to see her tonight. She said that they're close friends so she may be able to get her to sell the crib for cheap. Fingers crossed it's under $100 hahaha. If not, she said her boyfriend may be able to help replace the screws and use something else instead that will fit. There's a way to do it but nothing I know how to do.

Everyone just keeps saying it can wait, we don't need it now and that's true. I just was hoping to find the pieces, set it up and admire it all day long haha. Oh well. Doctor's appointment tomorrow!


----------



## Ems77

There's only one in there! LOL He/She is measuring 2 days ahead though, so I am now apparently due ONE day after my daughter's birthday... :haha: Everything looked good!! Didn't get a good look at the nub... and after all that studying... damn! :dohh:

Unfortunately poor hubbs couldn't make it, so my MIL accompanied me. She hasn't seen once since hubbs (he's 28) and she was amazed at how detailed it was, too cute. 

Definitely seems more real now! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby mace 2.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## anti

Yay! So glad all the scans are going so well!!!


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa congrats on the scan! I'm really glad there has been so many great scans :D

Waves that really sucks about the cot, hope you can get a refund or find some way to make it work!

bumpin - I am so glad to hear that! I do have an appetite and I eat a lot but I just dont enjoy it because I feel like there should be something else I could be eating but can't decide what that something else is! 

OH asked me to get him something tasty to eat last night, so I cut off a thick slice of cheese for me and him and covered it with hot chilli pepper LOL!
I gave him his one and he sat there and just goes "are you serious? what the hell is this?" and then he laughed and ate it anyways but I guess thats what you get for asking a pregnant lady to get you snacks 

Also OH has been studying but just recently found a new full time job! His first day is today but they have him on from 4:30 till midnight :cry: and a huge part of me is so happy I have the house to myself once the kids go to bed, but I know when it comes to bedtime I'm not gunna be able to sleep :( this sucks!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Zephyr. I just called Babies R Us and they said I can still return my crib being that it's recalled. I'm not sure if I'll get cash or store credit or how much I'll get at all. My cousin text me saying her friend has a really nice dark cherry Stork Craft crib she'll sell me for $75 and that I don't have to feel rushed to pay right away. She's not selling it to anyone else so that's good to know. Not so sure I can afford it this paycheck. My OH is attempting to disassemble the crib now and we're going to go up to Babies R Us and return this thing :)


----------



## bumpin2012

wavescrash said:


> Thanks Zephyr. I just called Babies R Us and they said I can still return my crib being that it's recalled. I'm not sure if I'll get cash or store credit or how much I'll get at all. My cousin text me saying her friend has a really nice dark cherry Stork Craft crib she'll sell me for $75 and that I don't have to feel rushed to pay right away. She's not selling it to anyone else so that's good to know. Not so sure I can afford it this paycheck. My OH is attempting to disassemble the crib now and we're going to go up to Babies R Us and return this thing :)

Even if you get an instore credit, I think they have some pretty basic cribs that are affordable, so at least you wont be without...and if you can't find one that you like, then you have some funds for other baby gear, bottles, clothing and such. Its great that they are taking it back!


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> Thanks Zephyr. I just called Babies R Us and they said I can still return my crib being that it's recalled. I'm not sure if I'll get cash or store credit or how much I'll get at all. My cousin text me saying her friend has a really nice dark cherry Stork Craft crib she'll sell me for $75 and that I don't have to feel rushed to pay right away. She's not selling it to anyone else so that's good to know. Not so sure I can afford it this paycheck. My OH is attempting to disassemble the crib now and we're going to go up to Babies R Us and return this thing :)

I am so glad they will. $75 is a great price! I would buy that one and use the store credit on any other large items you don't have.


----------



## zephyr

Wow thats great news waves! I agree, if that $75 cot is a decent one then I would probably get that anyway and use the store credit for other stuff :D

So ladies I am sitting here with a ginourmous bowl of strawberries!!! I am in heaven!! I love this time of year when all the berries start coming out, best time to be preggers I reckon!
First we went into town and had a curry for lunch, it was fantasic then I had to do the grocery shopping and as soon as I walked in all I could smell was pineapple and strawberries. I justified buying two punnets to OH saying I would share with my son haha and hes gone to pick him up and they are almost all gone hahahaha! whoops. That just means I may have to get some more later :p


----------



## wavescrash

SO!!! We drove allll the way to Babies R Us for them to call some place up on the phone, look online and then tell me they can't return it and I have to call Delta instead. Something about sending out a repair kit. I'm sorry but it was recalled due to the drop-side coming off. A repair kit isn't going to make me feel any better about it. Not only that but I'd have to pay $35 for the missing hardware (I only need about half the hardware and I'd have to pay to get all of it.) And of course you can only call from 9-5pm and it's 9pm right now :/

I'm still going to get the new one from my cousin's friend for $75 (it's newer anyway) and see if I can get Delta to take this one back. Or I don't know what I'll do with it. It was quite an annoying and disappointing evening haha. And a waste of gas. Oh well. At least I have my doctor appointment to look forward to tomorrow morning and I'll be 14 weeks :)


----------



## Ems77

Annoying!! I sure hope Delta takes it back!! You can use the fact that drop-side cribs are now 'illegal' to sell in the states. If it was recalled for falling off AND companies can't sell them anymore, hopefully that will help give you a leg up!!


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> Annoying!! I sure hope Delta takes it back!! You can use the fact that drop-side cribs are now 'illegal' to sell in the states. If it was recalled for falling off AND companies can't sell them anymore, hopefully that will help give you a leg up!!

They're illegal to sell now? Hahaha man, I'm so behind on the times. I found out my crib was recalled years ago only today and now this? I will most definitely use that fact!

Thanks :)


I also just found out the one my cousin's friend has is a Stork Craft drop side so I was all paranoid that it would pose the same risk. She just sent me to a paragraph in that particular press release saying the recall does not include the drop side cribs with the metal rods just the plastic one-hand drop system. Anyone know if those are still ok? One link I read said all drop-sides are illegal to sell so I'm at a loss of what to do.


----------



## Ems77

All drop sides are illegal for businesses to sell, so we bought ours (thankfully) from an individual. I have had two children in drop-side cribs, and I am only 5 freaking feet tall, so I NEED a drop side. I personally was pissed when I read about that.


----------



## zephyr

What is a drop side cot? Is that one when you either push your leg in or push a couple of levers for the side to come down? If so, I don't think they are banned here, that is so werid that they are illegal over there!


----------



## RBurnett

ITCHY NIPPLES....AARRHHH!

anyone still sleeping on their back or right side?


----------



## anti

I sleep however im comfortable. Used to be my belly but that hurts now so my back or my left side. :) Im so tired again! Friday tomorrow!!!! YAY! 6 more weeks till Christmas! Im not excited about Christmas - I never am - but Im excited that this year will be over soon and we'll be half way through pregnancy and should be able to feel bubs moving and will be closer to stopping work and becoming a housewife and stay at home mom. Im really looking forward to it. Trying to convince myself that 1 week is actually quite short and its only 3 more full weeks until my next check up with the midwife. :)

Anyone in the UK know when we get the MATB1 form?! Im presuming at the 20 week scan coz my next check up after that will be at 25 weeks and I need it before then.


----------



## RBurnett

I think it is at the 20week scan. I got midwife on the 1st December. I sometimes sleep on my back and right side and then i feel really guilty!

My belly sore today too :(


----------



## ClaireRSA

RBurnett said:


> ITCHY NIPPLES....AARRHHH!
> 
> anyone still sleeping on their back or right side?

yes, I am :sleep:

The only reason that I am aware of for lying on your left hand side is when your belly is really big its weight can slow blood flow through one of the main blood vessels found on your right hand side groin area. So until my belly is bigger, I just lie however I am comfortable...while it lasts


----------



## yazzy

I sleep wherever I end up...I move sooo much in my sleep I have no way of keeping myself in one place lol. As Claire says you are meant to sleep on your left when your bump is big to help the blood flow/oxygen to baby.

My belly is sore low down today...again only if I press it or if I use my stomach muscles to move quickly. It feels like my muscles are bruised so I guess its all the stretching. Are anymore of you suffering with soreness?

Oh and i'm 14 weeks today yay!!


----------



## sharon0302

I was told yesterday that I would get the form at my 25 week appointment- going to attempt to put up scan pic!


----------



## sharon0302

Scan! As it is scanned in don't know how to make it appear in message!
 



Attached Files:







Doc1.pdf
File size: 89.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## anti

I've got soreness to!! Im sure its just stretching. :)

So... I just told my boss about bubs. I burst into tears. Its such a relief to get it off my chest though. Coz im only a temp and all that - she was asking if I would be interested in going permanent and to just tell her the truth - and I burst into tears and said I'm pregnant. She's been really good about it though and said she will still get her client (the bank) to offer me a permanent position - but I dont know if I want a permanent position. I really want to be a stay at home mom. And I hate this job anyway! I need to keep working until at least february to qualify for either maternity pay or maternity allowance. as long as Im wokring until then I dont really care to be honest - I just need that bit of mat pay/allowance to help us along for the first few months. Once that runs out we would have paid off the loan for the car anyway - so thats the main reason Im still working. 

So ive had my little cry and I feel alot better for just telling her. She's a mom as well to a 5 year old girl (not planned) and shes going through a divorce - so she understands - must be hard for her as well though.


----------



## yazzy

Ok you've all reassured me that it seems perfectly normal to feel some soreness and aches etc...thanks girls :)

Anti - i'm glad you've told your boss so you can stop worrying about that now, hopefully its taken a weight off your shoulders. Can you not take the permanent position because if you work for 25 weeks before baby is born you will be entitled to their maternity policy so it may help you out money wise.

I've just received my letter from the hospital for my 20 week scan, its on December 16th (my nephews 2nd birthday), quite excited about it now :)


----------



## RBurnett

Mine is December the 16th too!!!


----------



## RBurnett

Oh hang on its January 16th :(


----------



## YoungNImum

Just found babys heartbeat on the anglesounds, how amazing i was bit shocked that it worked really as iv been trying 2days to find it lol ill try and upload the short recording x


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> All drop sides are illegal for businesses to sell, so we bought ours (thankfully) from an individual. I have had two children in drop-side cribs, and I am only 5 freaking feet tall, so I NEED a drop side. I personally was pissed when I read about that.

They're actually illegal to sell secondhand - craigslist, friend to friend, tag sale, etc. I mean, if nobody says anything then it's not a huge deal but Craigslist actually prohibits you from posting the sale of drop-side cribs.

I need one too, I'm only 5'3 but if I get the one off my cousin's friend... I may not use the drop side just to be safe.


----------



## anti

Glad you girls are all ok. 

YoungNI - yay on finding the heartbeat! I cant wait to hear my LO's heart beat! 

Got my 16 week check up on 8 December. Seems like ages away! *sigh* I really just want it to be next year already. Im sick of this year - Im sick of my job - I wanna stop working but I need the money. just so stressed out today! Wanna go home and cuddle OH and tell him bout my shit day - if he can keep quiet long enough to listen to me! He can talk the hind legs off a donkey! bless him.


----------



## wavescrash

I had my appointment this morning :)


I finally was able to hear the heart beat and it was 153 bpm!
She also told me to go ahead and schedule my anatomy/gender ultrasound so that I have time to get off work due to the holidays so I called this morning and set the date!

December 15 at 9:30am, I'll get to find out boy or girl :) I'm so exciiiiited!


----------



## rjsmam

well done on telling your boss anti - must be a huge relief! i think you should tell them you would take the position - just to keep your options - you can always turn it down later - or leave!?

i've had a few aches and pains too so thanks for reassurance.. especially sore if i sneeze suddenly!

sharon, i haven't managed to see your scan yet but am off for a look if i can

uk ladies - have any of you picked up your freebie Bounty pack yet? mine has an expiry date of 18th Nov so i have to get it soon from boots or somewhere...


----------



## RBurnett

Oh i didnt know there was a expirey date! i got one from the midwife and one at the 12 week scan


----------



## rjsmam

RBurnett said:


> Oh i didnt know there was a expirey date! i got one from the midwife and one at the 12 week scan

maybe they don't all have expiry dates but the woman at the hosp took pains to point it out to me as the date was soon!


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy said:


> I've just received my letter from the hospital for my 20 week scan, its on December 16th (my nephews 2nd birthday), quite excited about it now :)

That's the day after mine :) HOW EXCITING!


----------



## RBurnett

I want my scan in December :( Booo Hooo!


----------



## anti

I didn't get my bounty pack! :( Boo!! Ive had my booking appointment, a 12 week scan and saw a very busy, over worked, rushing around midwife after my scan for 2 minutes to pick my notes up - no mention of a bounty pack or anything! Do I just ask my midwife at my 16 week check up for one?


----------



## RBurnett

or join bounty online hun and they will send you info to get one x


----------



## anti

joined! Patiently waiting for info from them. :coffee:


----------



## wavescrash

I just remembered seeing many second-time moms post about feeling movement as early as 14 weeks. I want to feel movement nowwwww baby. Do you hear me? I'm your mother and I demand you to kick about hard enough for me to feel the flutters!


----------



## zephyr

RBurnett - yeah I'm still sleeping on my right side, also kinda half on my stomach half on my side. Not on my back though I feel dizzy if I do that for too long :p

Yazzy - Yeah I'm feeling extremely bruised in my stomach also.

Anti - I personally would take the job for now otherwise have you thought about a permanent part time position? Its not ideal but extra money with kids is always handy and it guarantees you work. Glad that is one worry off your back though!

I am so tired today :( OH didn't get home from work till 12:30am and I could not sleep at all so I didn't get to sleep until 1am then I had to get up twice to pee and then the kids woke me up at 6am :( ugggh today is gunna be interesting.


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> What is a drop side cot? Is that one when you either push your leg in or push a couple of levers for the side to come down? If so, I don't think they are banned here, that is so werid that they are illegal over there!

That would be the one! And it doesn't surprise me that they aren't banned there, Across the pond is so much more laid back and relaxed about things. Americans always have some sort of wild hair or another up there (insert whistle here) on things. LOL


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> All drop sides are illegal for businesses to sell, so we bought ours (thankfully) from an individual. I have had two children in drop-side cribs, and I am only 5 freaking feet tall, so I NEED a drop side. I personally was pissed when I read about that.
> 
> They're actually illegal to sell secondhand - craigslist, friend to friend, tag sale, etc. I mean, if nobody says anything then it's not a huge deal but Craigslist actually prohibits you from posting the sale of drop-side cribs.
> 
> I need one too, I'm only 5'3 but if I get the one off my cousin's friend... I may not use the drop side just to be safe.Click to expand...

Omg, thank you for letting me know!! I didn't know they had gone that far, seriously, how many damn kids have been in a drop side crib and are still here? Enough of us to over populate that's for damn sure! LOL, in all seriousness though, I think the government (or whomever) has taken this further than necessary. :dohh:


----------



## hoping29

1 more sleep until scan day. Soooo excited!


----------



## zephyr

They do that don't they! I had all my children in those cots and I never ever had problems! I'm not too short but even I find it difficult to reach down into a cot when the side isn't down and that's when its been set at bassinette height! 

Yay hoping! Good luck for your scan!!


----------



## kwood

Another one here for the 16th of December scan. Only 5 weeks from tomorrow.:happydance: Might have to change mine though because we might be moving into our new house on the 16th so waiting to see if I need to change the appointment (Hope not, as I fear it would get delayed until after Christmas then).


----------



## yazzy

Kwood - wow didn't really think of it only being 5 weeks away and i've got my 16 week appointment in between...exciting times.

Zephyr - glad i'm not the only one, I got a bit paranoid earlier about having soreness so I checked with the midwife team and she said its perfectly normal because the uterus is popping up higher now...she also said stop poking it lol!

So how's everyone feeling in general now?


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> They do that don't they! I had all my children in those cots and I never ever had problems! I'm not too short but even I find it difficult to reach down into a cot when the side isn't down and that's when its been set at bassinette height!
> 
> Yay hoping! Good luck for your scan!!

Had my scan yesterday, was good. Changed my avatar pic accordingly. :happydance: Baby measured +2, so I changed my due date to May 10th!


----------



## rjsmam

hey all....... lovely scan pics ladies! can't wait to see yours too Hoping!

during the day i'm constantly starving but am still feeling sick in the evenings & am so tired of it!!! i've just been sucking a lemon which helped a bit :wacko:

i really want to feel movement too - after the elation of the scan i'm now wondering how to keep from worrying til the next scan/apmnt




x


----------



## hoping29

I am using my angelsounds every other day at the moment and finding it easier to find the heartbeat each time. Think I even heard noises of the baby moving around today aswell. That helps to reassure me.


----------



## bumpin2012

Its rather sad that a few idiots have managed to sue companies and win and that makes things ultra strict when it comes to responsible parents.

I have my 16 week appt on wednesday next week! The hopefully my first scan the week of dec 19th.

No more nausea for this mama, just an overwhelming aversion to anything food related. Im hungry, but everything seems inedible to me right now...and Im extra cranky because of it.


----------



## bumpin2012

So I am becoming a crazy hormonal pregnant woman. I am 10 seconds away from telling my inlaws off. Thankfully, OH deals with his mom.

So you all know about SIL, but OH's parents refuse to make any effort to come and see my OH. He moved out of the province 10 years ago, and his mom has only been here 3 times, his father 1. So now that SIL is pregnant, they are no longer coming out here to meet our LO. Today his mom told us that If we want our LO to see them at christmas we have to go there. They will not come out here for us. I dont get time off at christmas. Im a nurse, I work shift work and at no point to I get enough time off at christmas to travel with a small child. 

I told OH that I will not be travelling with my child to visit them. Period. If they want a relationship with this child then they can make the effort. I will not allow them to make my child feel like they are less important than SIL's child, like they do to my OH. He moved here to have a better life, and they treat him like he is an outsider from his own family. From now on, im focusing on my kid, and the people who actually care about my kid.


----------



## zephyr

Yazzy that is great! Thats some good advice though 'to stop poking it' I should probably stop doing that too :p
As for how I'm feeling, Well I was very sick up until I brought some colostrum tablets last weekend, I have spewed once since taking them and am feeling pretty good. My feet have started to swell and hurt when I am on them for too long though :( 

Hoping - I had used it every day for around 20 seconds each baby and was going to try not to today but keep thinking somethings wrong! I know I am not gunna rest till I can start feeling them both kicking lots. Do you think every day is too much? Should I limit to every second day?
I have learnt where to find the heart beats too and they are so active! So amazing huh?!

bumpin - the food aversion thing is so annoying! Those strawberries yesterday and curry are okay for me though, feels like thats all I'm living off hope my guts dont get sore from all the spices lol
About your inlaws, omg that is so very sad and unfortunate for them and your baby! but you are right, my mum and nana both are nurses and xmas day together is a rare thing, you would be very lucky to have time to travel. I hope it all sorts itself out, its a wee while off yet. Hopefully they come to their senses and realise how stupid and unfair they are being!!


----------



## Ems77

Just got my doppler!!! I'll let y'all know how it goes. :happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> They do that don't they! I had all my children in those cots and I never ever had problems! I'm not too short but even I find it difficult to reach down into a cot when the side isn't down and that's when its been set at bassinette height!
> 
> Yay hoping! Good luck for your scan!!
> 
> Had my scan yesterday, was good. Changed my avatar pic accordingly. :happydance: Baby measured +2, so I changed my due date to May 10th!Click to expand...

Another May 10th!! You've joined Yazzy and I :)


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> They do that don't they! I had all my children in those cots and I never ever had problems! I'm not too short but even I find it difficult to reach down into a cot when the side isn't down and that's when its been set at bassinette height!
> 
> Yay hoping! Good luck for your scan!!
> 
> Had my scan yesterday, was good. Changed my avatar pic accordingly. :happydance: Baby measured +2, so I changed my due date to May 10th!Click to expand...
> 
> Another May 10th!! You've joined Yazzy and I :)Click to expand...

Yay! Due date buddies, now just waiting to get a cool bump like yours!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> They do that don't they! I had all my children in those cots and I never ever had problems! I'm not too short but even I find it difficult to reach down into a cot when the side isn't down and that's when its been set at bassinette height!
> 
> Yay hoping! Good luck for your scan!!
> 
> Had my scan yesterday, was good. Changed my avatar pic accordingly. :happydance: Baby measured +2, so I changed my due date to May 10th!Click to expand...
> 
> Another May 10th!! You've joined Yazzy and I :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Due date buddies, now just waiting to get a cool bump like yours!!!Click to expand...

Aww thanks :) Its really uncomfortable though and I actually had a co-worker touch it tonight. SO WEIRD.


----------



## Ems77

Yeah, that would be a little weird so soon in. 

Found the heartbeat within seconds with my new doppler, LOVE IT!! Hubbs and DD listened.


----------



## zephyr

LOL I hate people touching my belly. I had someone do that to me today too and when they did I giggled on the inside and thought "hehehehe that's not even close to where the baby is, your just feeling my guts" 

Excuse my long rant but I just went for a long walk to take my daughter to her first cheerleading class! I have been trying to get hold of the woman who runs it for over two months now, she finally got in touch last week and told me about the new classes starting up for the younger girls and so we go and there was no one there!!!! Grrrr I am so mad! My daughter cried some of the way home cos she was so excited she was finally gunna start only to be let down AGAIN! this woman doesn't return calls, shes always really busy. If my daughter wasn't so keen on the idea I would of told her to shove it and learn how to run a business properly. We already went to the free class to see if Zoe liked it and she loved it, it was getting her enrolled etc that was the problem and that they had moved and changed days and times.

Anyways the long walk home I was fuming! I was going to come home and tear her a new one on her answerphone but then I got overwhelmed by an intense hunger and sat down and scoffed my steak salad and mashed potato OH made for tea and now I feel a bit calmer.....Decided we will try again next week and that's the last time.
I'm still starving! And my dinner was huge!!! My feet ache, I want strawberries and chocolate really badly and I'm really tired and I feel bad for my daughter, poor girl :(


----------



## zephyr

wow for a split second there I spoke as though I only had one baby lol oh man I dont think this twin thing is ever gunna sink in!:dohh:


----------



## anti

Blurgh - Got training today at work for most of the afternoon. At least it'll make it go quick I guess! :) We gonna be telling OH's son about bubs tonight. :) I can definately see and feel that Im changing shape. I know ive got a bit of extra padding around me :blush: but when Im lyong in bed and I rub my tummy - its a different shape and its hard - so bubs is definately growing in there! yay! I cant believe that Christmas is only just around the corner now! Yay! That means soon it will be 2012! I'll be exactly 20 weeks on Christmas eve - half way there! Hoping we will all feel our babies moving by Christmas time! :) :) :)


----------



## ClaireRSA

The 11th of March this year was the worst day of my life, I said goodbye to my baby boy. Who would have though 8 months later I would have just entered my 2nd trimester with my rainbow baby. I feel so blessed! Thanks you ladies for walking this road with me!

xxx


----------



## yazzy

Aww Claire that is so nice, i'm so sorry about your little boy it must be heartbreaking. He'll be watching over you and this little one i'm sure.

I must admit after my mmc in January I didn't expect to be in 2nd tri now...this little one is definitely very special :)

Well girls I am back in work today after finally shifting my headache/migraine. Oh and I forgot to say a while back I entered a competition and won a wedding cake for my wedding in April and 2 days ago I got a phonecall to say I had won £100 to spend at the local wedding warehouse on anything I want....so excited - someone up there is looking out for me and making sure I can get my wedding sorted :)

Hope you all have a good day :)


----------



## anti

claire - :hugs: Im so glad things are going so well with you. I know you had that scare earlier on and I was terrified for you and was so so happy when you came back and told us everything was fine!!! :) Not long now and we'll be half way through this amazing journey. Im really looking forward to it! Hurry up 2012!


----------



## RBurnett

Belly sore again today, thinks its cos I cant stop sneezing and that hurts my belly :(

I really want another scan !!


----------



## anti

I'm gutted that after my 20 week scan there's no more scans at all, unless something major comes up. But by then bubs should be moving so Im not too worried... really not in the mood to do any work today! got loads to do though - and as Ill be in training most of the afternoon I guess I should go do something. Just keeping thinking of bubs and what I need to do this weekend and all sorts of stuff - cant even begin to think of work!


----------



## sharon0302

anti said:


> I'm gutted that after my 20 week scan there's no more scans at all, unless something major comes up. But by then bubs should be moving so Im not too worried... really not in the mood to do any work today! got loads to do though - and as Ill be in training most of the afternoon I guess I should go do something. Just keeping thinking of bubs and what I need to do this weekend and all sorts of stuff - cant even begin to think of work!

Right there with you Anti- don't want to do any work today! Woke at 11.20pm last night feeling like I had had a full night sleep and now I am exhausted. My son listened to baby last night on Angelsounds. I am just so happy by how excited he is!


----------



## anti

Sharon - thats so special! So happy for you. Cant beleive its only 10am! 7 more hours left of work! Been here since 7:30am! sick of everyone grumbling as well here at work! Not interested! Bless them. Im doing my work slowly but surely to try make the day go quicker - not really working to be honest! haha. Got some rubbish stuff to do that no-one else wants to do so I get lumbered with all the cr*p! Just what I want and need on a Friday. Anyway - should keep me entertained for a while - even though I really really dont like doing this! I really should stop moaning! Right - It's Friday - its the weekend soon - I can have a lie in tomorrow and start sorting little bits out for the baby. :)

I need to book tickets for the baby show in feb - I know its ages away but I dont want to miss the reduced price - not sure if I should book them now or wait a little bit longer.


----------



## RBurnett

Im going to a 3D scan after my next nhs scan. I really hope I feel baby move soon too it be soo amazing :)


----------



## RBurnett

Anti - what day are you going to the baby show?. We can get cheap tickets on Bounty :)


----------



## rjsmam

Hey all sorry to hear about your losses ladies  you are all so strong and your little ones will be watching over you and your rainbow babes :hugs:

I had an argument with dh last night & am still pi$$ed. Long and boring story to do with his ex and my step son. Anyhoo am so glad its nearly the wkend  and Im another who doesnt want to work today!

I bid on an Angelsounds on ebay as it sounds vg! 

x


----------



## anti

Was thinking of going on Sunday - better deals, etc, etc. I know public transport is a bit annoying for us on a Sunday - trains are usually cancelled and only run once an hour. Might drive in though incase we buy loads.


----------



## RBurnett

yeah we are going to drive too so we can but lots! my friend went to the one this year and said thats got so many deals and its was just full of babies and bumps! :)


----------



## anti

yay! I'll book them for sunday then and drive in. OH doesn't usually work Sunday's so fingers crossed he wont be working that Sunday! If he is I'll take a friend with me anyway - so excited. We should have lovely bumps by then!


----------



## YoungNImum

rjsmam said:


> well done on telling your boss anti - must be a huge relief! i think you should tell them you would take the position - just to keep your options - you can always turn it down later - or leave!?
> 
> i've had a few aches and pains too so thanks for reassurance.. especially sore if i sneeze suddenly!
> 
> sharon, i haven't managed to see your scan yet but am off for a look if i can
> 
> uk ladies - have any of you picked up your freebie Bounty pack yet? mine has an expiry date of 18th Nov so i have to get it soon from boots or somewhere...

I got my bounty pack after the scan was took, i had trouble getting my 2nd pack with my last pregnancy tho all the boots i went to said they didnt stock the packs :dohh:



hoping29 said:


> 1 more sleep until scan day. Soooo excited!

Hope it all goes well :hugs:



hoping29 said:


> I am using my angelsounds every other day at the moment and finding it easier to find the heartbeat each time. Think I even heard noises of the baby moving around today aswell. That helps to reassure me.

I recored mine to laptop but it wont upload to here, you can here baby swishing about, altho listening to it back it really dose sound like something out of a space movie lol
:haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Pic took on monday :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0518.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## YoungNImum

Anti when you have time would you change my due date to 15th may, was just having look at front page and noticed i was on date 18th 

:D
x


----------



## anti

YoungNImum said:


> Anti when you have time would you change my due date to 15th may, was just having look at front page and noticed i was on date 18th
> 
> :D
> x

Done! I think there was someone else I was meant to move but cant remember - will have to go through the posts.


----------



## anti

yay! Home time! OH has gone to pick his son up. Takes him about 3 hours - round trip! Usually longer on a Friday so Ill prob only see him around 9pm! :( Anyway - we gonna tell his son about bubs tonight. :) hopefully he'll be ok with it! 

Im really starting to feel pregnant now. It's lovely and looking forward to having a bump to show off - and to feel bubs moving and kicking and stuff. Oh - and to leave this sh*t hole I call work! Will see how that all pans out over the next few weeks I guess. My contract is up at the end of this month - so watch this space to see if they extend it or not!


----------



## hoping29

All went well today!!! Baby was misbehaving a little and upside down then curled up, then turned its back on us and she took ages to do my NT reading (which came out at 1.4mm - I am 29 years old). The sonographer kept banging on the handle of the ultrasound proble to make baby shudder and squirm to get into a better position. Anyway, apparently all looked fine as far as they could see and it had a nasal bone. I do have to wait for my bloods still to get my Downs ratio but based on what we saw today, I was happy and too excited that I must have told at least 20 people in 1 hour!!!

Rubbish scan photos though I must say, will post one up later when I have them on my computer.

20 week scan booked in for Dec 30th!

Oh, got moved back by 2 days so official due date now May 20th!!


----------



## rjsmam

congrats Hoping! you must be on :cloud9: the nt measurement sounds great - our tech couldn't do ours due to babe's position... we did the same and told people straight away

i just had a wee drama. still peeved with dh and was rushing out to the shops - managed to open the car door right into my face and my nose started pouring blood - was so sore i went back into the house cyring like a bafoon with blood streaming everywhere. it's stopped now but i have a horrible headache :cry:


----------



## anti

OH is only leaving clacton now. He should have been home by now but he's sitting talking to his ex and the inlaws. Could just scream right now. I've been feeling like shit and my back is so sore I can barely even walk and he's having a Poxy chinwag when he still has to drive an hour and a half home. Can't be bothered with any of this right now! Sorry for the rant... Again!


----------



## zephyr

Claire, I'm sorry for what happened to your little boy, such an awful thing that no one should have to go through! It is nice to think that your angel baby will be watching over your rainbow baby :)

I never thought I would get pg right after my mc but I did! I can't believe I'm posting in a pregnancy forum again so soon. We have a few rainbow babies here by the sounds of it :D

Anti - that someone else may of been me! I am due the 15th now too but am still down for the 11th haha going through all those posts to find the date would take so long :p

hoping - glad you had a great scan!! Sounds great! can't wait to see pics

rjsmam - oho that would of hurt! are you okay? Hope it feels better.

Well I was going to post a bump photo cos I looked in the mirror yesterday and was like woaaaah! but my wonderful daughter has misplaced it grrrrr so hopefully I find that soon.
Taking my daughter to ballet this morning and I'm not looking forward to the walk but I guess its keeping me fit hah, also I have plans on getting a tropicana slushie while shes at class yum.


----------



## zephyr

urm that's something I havn't heard before! What is a poxy chinwag? lol


----------



## anti

To put it politely... Talking for too long. :)


----------



## zephyr

ahhh that is pretty funny. I thought it might be something like that but had never heard of it. Its pretty catchy innit?!


----------



## anti

Been lying in bed for two hours now and can't get to sleep!! :(


----------



## rjsmam

oh anti i hate that! warm drink? good book?

zephyr - your comment about the brit talk made me giggle!

am heading to bed in hope i don't have 2 black eyes in the morning after the bash to my nose. still very sore and agony if it touch it by mistake. kids were upset at me pouring with blood and howling like a fool! they soon got over it & asked what was for tea tho lol



x


----------



## zephyr

Oh haha yeah every time I see it going over the posts I have a giggle, it sounds so funny to me:haha:

Anti - I am so sorry you cant sleep, is that cos your partner taking too long? I hope hes back soon and you can rest better.
My OH is working from 1pm till midnight tonight, he just left and I just know I'm not gunna be able to sleep! It sucks :( I don't think I am going to get used to these shifts anytime soon.

I got back back from my daughters ballet and we had some premmie clothes in the mail (ya know, cos its twins just in case we need them) and OMG they are soooooooo tiny!!! I can't get over how teeny tiny the pants are, they look like dolls clothes. OH was like "are you serious? they could come out that small?" and he was really freaking out about it! It was so funny.


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone, 

Anti ~ hope you managed to get some sleep in the end. Atleast its the weekend now so you can chill.

Oh my due date might need changing as it was moved to May 10th.

Had a rubbish nights sleep with the weirdest dreams and now I'm awake feeling a bit yuk. OH has got up for the dogs tho so I can rest. Also woke up in the night to a horrible tummy cramp it was probably cos I needed a wee or trapped wind lol. It soon went tho!

Sorry to hear about the incident with the nose ~ ouchy! 

Good news about the scan!

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## wavescrash

I took a picture of the start of my baby stuff "collection." Hahah, it's so small but oh well. It's a start!

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/tumblr_luk48laB3N1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
I plan to get a few more containers similar to the one the items are on to put underneath the crib.

After a lot of back & forth and discussion, we finally have our crib situation figured out. My cousin's friend was going to sell me hers for $75 but after finding out about it being illegal to sell, she doesn't want to sell it but instead is going to put it outside with her garbage the night before garbage day and if I just so happen to garbage pick it, oh well. So I get the crib for free. Hopefully this coming Wednesday night I'll finally have my crib!


----------



## zephyr

Lol thats funny, thought couldn't she just gift it to you and you buy a spoon off her for $75? 
Aww even if its just one thing, its really nice to look at! Baby socks are the cutest thing I reckon, so teeny :D

I was so naughty, I brought sprite, doritos and white chocolate :( I feel like such a fatty lol I have been sooooooo good lately and all i been having outside of eating healthy is curries and maybe the odd treat here and there but today the hunger was intense!! I felt like I was being eaten from the inside out. I had a salad for lunch and it was massive! bout the size I would normally make for the whole family and then munched on other things too but the hunger just would not budge no matter what I ate so, I caved......and brought junk and I am enjoying every second of it haha


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> wow for a split second there I spoke as though I only had one baby lol oh man I dont think this twin thing is ever gunna sink in!:dohh:

You totally did! LOL, prob won't sink in until you look them in their little eyeballs. :-D Poor Zoe, I'm glad you found the other activity. That is one thing that'll make a Momma angry, disappointing their kids! 

Yazzy- That is so awesome about the cake and the 100 pounds. (I have to spell it, my American keyboard doesn't have the symbol :-D)


----------



## zephyr

Haha yeah, the only way I start panicking is when I open the bedroom and see the twin stroller otherwise it doesn't really seem all that real that there's two in there. That twin stroller really gets my heart racing though dunno why......it is very scary to look at and touch.

About Zoe yeah, that's one thing I really hate is having to let your kids down through no fault of your own! It really sucks, but I know I tried everything on my end to try and make it happen.

So how was everyones weekend? Mine was okay, I'm exhausted! I have my midwife appointment on Tuesday I can't wait to find out if its two heartbeats I'm listening to. They are both definitely on the left and right sides very far apart, so I think they are seperate. I hope so. Had another listen in today and they were kicking up heaps, sounded like bubbles swooshing round.


----------



## yazzy

How many of you use dopplers and what one's are good if you are going to buy one? I'm really tempted to get one just for reassurance because its still another couple weeks until my midwife appointment when she will listen for the heartbeat and i'm starting to get paranoid again!

Apart from that all is good here, still having aches and pains but generally feeling alright.

All the family and close friends know about baby now which is really nice.

How are you all?


----------



## hoping29

I have an angel sounds one and its not too bad. The only difficult thing with it is that the actual doppler is sometimes hard to hold as opposed to the microphone style ones the midwife has but as you get bigger that won't matter as the heartbeat will be stronger and less manoeuvring (?? spelling) will be required.

I try not to use it more than a few times a week and only for a few minutes at a time but it is nice to hear babys heartbeat and movement. I let my Dad have a listen the other day and he thought it was amazing.

I am just getting quite a lot of backaches now, not terrible but niggly. Off on holiday to Norway in just over a week to see the northern lights (hopefully). We did have huskie mushing booked in but I can't do that now!! (Boo) Will be lovely just to have a week away from work and study and chores etc etc!!

Bloating is really bad at the moment and constipation terrible. What do other people take for that? What is safe?


----------



## rjsmam

hey ladies - love the the pic of your things waves! i have a wee teeny collection started too - glad you got your crib sorted & a freebie too yay

zephyr - can totally sympathise with the junk food - yesterday i was feeling sorry for myself after the car door in the face! so i had some doritos and then a snickers bar..... mmmmm. i havent even really been fancying chocolate so it was total comfort eating!

yazzy - i dont have a doppler but have bid for one on ebay! waiting til the next apmnt seems like so long to have some reassurance, mine next apmnt is 3wks away

hoping - your holiday sounds AMAZING! i'm sure you'll enjoy it despite missing out on the huskies. i haven't suffered from the dreaded constipation (yet) so can't help much but hope you get some relief!



x


----------



## yazzy

I've just ordered a doppler from Amazon...really hope I can pick up the heartbeat when it arrives!


----------



## anti

Argh!!! Need a rant. OH and his frikken smoking is driving me mad!! Why can't he just quit? I did!! Will give you all an update soon. Busy at the moment! :)


----------



## zephyr

yazzy - I wasn't sure what doppler was best so just got the angelsounds one as that was popular where I got it from. It does the trick. I've been a lot more relaxed since getting mine. Though I agree with hoping about it being awkward, but you get used to it and figure out the best way to use it.

hoping - I'm unsure what is safe to take, maybe ask a pharmacist? Kiwifruit is really good to use and sometime helps, I am unsure if you guys have it in season over there, but we have frozen kiwifruit here in the freezer section, maybe you guys have that too. I know in the past if I ate too many prunes I would get the runs (lol tmi) but if they are okay to eat you could try them too. 

rjsmam - hehehe those doritos sure tasted good! 

anti - I'm sorry about your OH and his smoking, that would drive me nuts too it smells so yucky and since you are an ex smoker it probably smells worse! He needs to quit, that's it. Does he do it outside at least? 

Yay I have the house to myself again today! Dunno what I'm gunna do though, probably clean, ahhh story of my life. Kids are so messy! I think I may go through my sons toybox and downsize it a fair bit, he has 3 toy boxes all of which are overflowing and end up spread all throughout the house.
Cant wait till my appointment tomorrow!!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Haha yeah, the only way I start panicking is when I open the bedroom and see the twin stroller otherwise it doesn't really seem all that real that there's two in there. That twin stroller really gets my heart racing though dunno why......it is very scary to look at and touch.
> 
> That would soooooo be me!!! During my scan I kept repeating, one in there, one in there. LOL. I did call hubby afterward and tell him we had to buy another crib. He about pissed himself and the guy he was working with almost fell on the floor laughing!
> That's too cute with the swishing around, they are having fun swimming around in there! If the two heart beats your hearing are both about the same speed, it's them . I can pick up both the baby's heartbeat and my own, but the speeds are significantly different and I can't hear the baby on the opposite side from where it is


----------



## Ems77

hoping29 said:


> Bloating is really bad at the moment and constipation terrible. What do other people take for that? What is safe?

I take gas-ex and try to eat activia (yogurt) or take my sustinex gummies everyday, depending upon what I can keep down. 
I too have an Angelsounds without the microphone piece (it was cheaper that way) and it works well. Only took me a few seconds to find the heartbeat the first time. Baby likes to hide under my pubic bone though which can make it hard to find. I find my own from time to time (it's much slower) and I check my pulse to make sure it's me LOL


----------



## hoping29

Finally uploaded them. This is 12 weeks 5 days.
 



Attached Files:







babyscan_12weeks5days.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## zephyr

Hoping - great pics! aww scan pics are so awesome!!

Vaurissa - oh that is too funny! I bet he pooped himself. My OH when we went for the scan just yelled at the screen "YESSS!! I knew it!" haha bet he wont be so enthusiastic when he is sleep deprived living off caffeine for the first few months.
My biggest fear is to go to the 20 week scan and for them to find 3 babies and one had hidden away. Unlikely, but stranger things have happened I guess.
As for the heart beats, yeah they are exactly the same. Very fast the first time I counted they were about 168? I think but havn't counted since. 

I have spewed twice already today and I feel like poop again! this sucks!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Hoping - great pics! aww scan pics are so awesome!!
> 
> Vaurissa - oh that is too funny! I bet he pooped himself. My OH when we went for the scan just yelled at the screen "YESSS!! I knew it!" haha bet he wont be so enthusiastic when he is sleep deprived living off caffeine for the first few months.
> My biggest fear is to go to the 20 week scan and for them to find 3 babies and one had hidden away. Unlikely, but stranger things have happened I guess.
> As for the heart beats, yeah they are exactly the same. Very fast the first time I counted they were about 168? I think but havn't counted since.
> 
> I have spewed twice already today and I feel like poop again! this sucks!

'Air five' (high five without touching hands) for the sickies... I as well have spewed twice today. I was not sick this long with either DD's, therefore I think it's a boy and poor OH is putting up with a lot of abuse! LOL
When I found my heartbeat with the doppler I messed with his mind again and told him it was another one that was hiding... I'm so evil :twisted:


----------



## zephyr

Oh that is so funny! If his reaction is classic its hard not to play tricks like that haha.
BOOO for the spewing!! You might be right about the boy thing though :D 

I had something embarrassing and weird happen today.....
Well I think I had a braxton hicks cos my uterus went hard while I was trying to listen to the babies, to my horror my uterus is massive! its a couple of inches below my belly button! the past week or so I thought maybe I wasn't growing fast enough, but I think I may of been feeling my bladder ahahahaaha I feel like an idiot, you'd think after 3 kids you would know right?!
So I placed the doppler up higher halfway up to my belly button and clear as day, babies heart beat, but I couldn't find the second one on the other side, had to go down low for that one. No wonder they were so faint before?! I'm in shock.


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Oh that is so funny! If his reaction is classic its hard not to play tricks like that haha.
> BOOO for the spewing!! You might be right about the boy thing though :D
> 
> I had something embarrassing and weird happen today.....
> Well I think I had a braxton hicks cos my uterus went hard while I was trying to listen to the babies, to my horror my uterus is massive! its a couple of inches below my belly button! the past week or so I thought maybe I wasn't growing fast enough, but I think I may of been feeling my bladder ahahahaaha I feel like an idiot, you'd think after 3 kids you would know right?!
> So I placed the doppler up higher halfway up to my belly button and clear as day, babies heart beat, but I couldn't find the second one on the other side, had to go down low for that one. No wonder they were so faint before?! I'm in shock.

It's all that swimming from the other day, they have repositioned.  No worries about your uterus, lol, you are carrying 2. I am on my third and it's only one and mine is in the same spot already! I have read in baby books though that it stretches faster each time because it knows what's coming. LOL. To be honest though, I am kinda surprised mine did since it's been 10 years!


----------



## zephyr

oh wow! See I didn't know that, but the thing is I honestly thought it was further down like a couple of inches above my pubic bone. Talk about shock! I have no idea what it was that I was feeling I can only assume it was my bladder, and it wasn't changing at all the past few weeks lol:dohh:
Can't wait till my appointment tomorrow :D Excitement! 

I just made a pavlova! I can't wait for it to cool down just so I can eat it I have been looking forward to it all day long! I got whipped cream and strawberries to go with it. Almost tempted to put it in the fridge to cool down faster but I know if I do that then it might go flat. YUM! so cant wait!


----------



## zephyr

And heres my finished pavlova! 

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/IMG_0375.jpg


----------



## yazzy

Zephyr and Rjs - I have ordered the Angelsounds doppler and it comes with the gel and recorder thing so fingers crossed I can figure out how to find baby.

Only a 4 day week at work this week yay!

No more news from me really, think I am feeling my uterus easily now because when I lay down flat I feel a hard ball shaped thing.


----------



## Mrs.C

Hi ladies - how are we all? 
I haven't been on this site in a month or so,
Had my 12 week scan and found out I'm further along than expected! I'm now 14+4 :) need to update my ticker! 
Due date is now 10 may so really looking forward to having a spring baby. Have you experienced any big changes now you're in 2nd tri? My bump is still tiny and I look like I've just eaten all the cakes!! My sickness has slowed down but I feel stuffed all the time, I'm guessing that's all my insides shifting about :) 
Off topic... Anyone started putting Christmas decorations up? I have... :D


----------



## anti

Im so scared girls! I've got a doctors appointment for 4:20pm today so I have to leave work early - I've texted my boss to tell her coz she's never here anyway. I've got such bad back and hip pain - its truely horrible and all I wanna do is cry. Im scared there's something wrong with the baby. I know there's no pain in my belly/ab area - its just my back and hips so it's more a problem with me but Im still so scared. Its really hard to get a same day appointment at my doctors - I've really struggled before for me and OH when OH was just out of surgery - I explained my symptoms this morning and they said the only appointment was 4:20 - which is fine and Im glad I got one today - but it scares me a little. Today is gonna go so slowly while I wait to see what the doc has to say.


----------



## yazzy

Anti - try not to worry about the pain, our bodies are going through so many changes and the hormones make everything loosen up so it will most likely be something like this. You can get that pelvic girdle pain though and that is meant to be horrendous - my friend had it but it won't hurt baby.

I still get a sore tummy where my uterus is which is scary and have all sorts of aches and pains but the midwife said this is perfectly normal so i'm trying not to worry.

Mrs C - yay for another May 10th due date. Glad you said about feeling stuffed because i'm like that at the moment, losing my appetite a bit or when I eat I just feel sooo full up its uncomfortable.


----------



## YoungNImum

Sorry i hanvt been around, My little lady has been poorly and not sleping at night, thankfully she seems to be getting better and i hope she sleeps through tonight as i cant do with another night on the sofa :( 
x


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Anti
Will be holding thumbs for you. Hopefully it is just the Relaxin hormone that is really kicking in!
let us know how it goes!


----------



## ClaireRSA

ladies, what i would do to be in winter right now...! It's soooo hot here, sometimes up to 37C! not fun trying to sleep in the heat! feeling frazzled!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies! i don't post on here much but i do read through the posts everyday. as for all the pains, i started having a LOT of pain last week on wednesday, to the point where i couldn't even stand up straight it hurt so bad. i went to the dr on thursday and it turns out everything was fine, baby was healthy and moving a lot. then i read on one of my pregnancy apps that around 11 weeks, the uterus is getting too big to fit in the pelvic area and it starts to rise up into the abdomen (i am measuring a week ahead so last week baby was already measuring over 11wks). i've been having pains off and on since last week and now i always joke that my uterus is "on the move" ;) hopefully that helps you ladies!


----------



## RBurnett

Hey anyone felt anything yet?

I have a friend who felt hers at 13 weeks and one who felt 14 weeks...!


----------



## RBurnett

BUT......my friend who is 20 weeks has not felt baby yet!


----------



## yazzy

I dont think i've felt anything yet but when i've sat in a certain position a few times i've felt like bubbles but it could just be my insides moving lol.


----------



## ByHisGrace

It sounds super crazy, but I think I felt baby a couple days before 12 weeks(a brief swirly, ripple kind of motion) and then again on Saturday(just a half second thing that felt like a muscle twitch but wasn't me). I wasn't thinking about baby motion or trying to feel anything, it was just this different little feeling that popped out of nowhere and made me go, "oh, I bet that was baby!". I'm probably imagining things and it was just my guts doing stuff, but it makes me happy to think it was baby. :)


----------



## kwood

I've felt the butterflies around 12 weeks and the pops for the first time friday night and again on saturday afternoon. Both times when I was laying down reading, wouldn't have noticed if I was up doing things. 

On another subject I have to say Yippie for Tesco. I normally don't like the store but it is the biggest near me so don't have much choice without going out of my way. I saw on the 2nd tri board a suggestion to exchange your club card vouchers and you can use them for clothes, furniture, toys etc. So I've just got home with my first baby shopping :happydance: I traded 15 pounds (sorry american keyboard so no symbol) and got 30 pounds of clothes for FREE!!! and I'm not going against my husband who told me not to BUY anything for the baby yet as I didn't pay for them. (Think he's still at little paranoid about things going wrong, and will be better after the 20 week scan as he missed the 12 week)

So here is what I was able to get: white cardi, 3 pack sleepsuits, 3 pack muslins, Swaddle blanket, 5 pack bibs, 2 pack socks, and 2 pack hats. 

It's all very white and neutral, but we are staying team yellow so will have to buy gender neutral anyway. 

I have also changed 50 pounds in toys so will get a bouncer/playmat and some newborn toys. This is all starting to feel a little more real now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2610.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## frangi33

Had my scan today ladies! Whoop!

After convincing myself all morning that I had made the whole thing up and that I wasnt really pregnant I was shocked to see a happy little baby dancing around on the monitor!

We measured at 12weeks 4 days which has now pushed my due date back to may 24th :( even closer to the wedding day argh!

Sonographer tried to have a look to see the sex but after all the prodding and poking the baby had had enough and curled away from us and we couldnt get him/her to turn. 

Next scan is booked for jan 9th


----------



## wavescrash

Mrs.C said:


> Hi ladies - how are we all?
> I haven't been on this site in a month or so,
> Had my 12 week scan and found out I'm further along than expected! I'm now 14+4 :) need to update my ticker!
> Due date is now 10 may so really looking forward to having a spring baby. Have you experienced any big changes now you're in 2nd tri? My bump is still tiny and I look like I've just eaten all the cakes!! My sickness has slowed down but I feel stuffed all the time, I'm guessing that's all my insides shifting about :)
> Off topic... Anyone started putting Christmas decorations up? I have... :D

Yay another May 10th due date!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

I haven't felt anything yet... I mean, I thought I felt a ripple-like feeling a few weeks back but it was so early, it had to be something else. I've heard so many stories on here about women feeling their 2nd as early as 13 and 14 weeks so I'm hoping for something soon! I've had 2 very realistic dreams where I felt the baby moving and I woke up swearing I felt it but it wasn't the case. Other than the baby shower and ultrasound next month, the biggest thing I'm looking forward to is feeling the movement.

With my first, I felt nothing until around 18 weeks :/


----------



## zephyr

I've been feeling slight movements for a while. My midwife asked me today if I have been feeling them and I said I'm pretty sure I have yeah and she said "some women feel them early on but at this stage in a twin pregnancy especially, dont be shocked if you start feeling lots of movement all of a sudden"
Which is funny cos yesterday I got a burst of movement and it felt like it was everywhere all at once lol kinda strange, different from a single babies first movements that's for sure.

So my appointment went well, I am measuring as I thought, about 18 weeks.
The thing I am concerned about though is why is my midwife so......not eager to confirm nor deny the presence of twins?! Why now is she still saying "only time will tell, all things are pointing towards you still being pregnant with two but I can't say for sure, it could be one it could be two. You'll find out at your scan for sure" Is this just to cover their asses? or are successful twin pregnancies really that uncommon?

This not only worries me to no end, but I feel like its unecessary! I have my scan date booked for the 30th Dec and until then I'm probably gunna be a wreck not knowing if I still have twins or not! I reckon I do, but midwives are meant to reassure you and all she has done at every appointment is fill me with doubt that one of my babies could die early on and vanish. I thought that risk was over now.

She tried to find both heart beats, one was very clear on one side on the other side it was really muffled but lots of movements on both sides so all she could say is "I don't know, I'm not going to say that's definitely still two and I'm not going to say its isn't either because there is a lot of movement and a muffled heart beat, but it could be the same one" I feel sad about this. And why is it that I can find two heartbeats clear as day but she can't?! Shes the professional for fricks sake! I didn't tell her about the doppler and how I found two easy as because I didn't want to make her feel like shes not doing her job properly because she would probably just say I am wrong anyways.

GRRR! I'm so mad. and to make things worse, my son has come down with a flu bug he is asleep on me at the moment so its hard to type! But he vomited at the midwife appointment 3 times! He said he had a headache before and a sore throat so I figured it was just a headcold and that he would be alright, next thing hes puking and omg! Today is going to be a very busy day. I hope he gets better soon, my poor wee man.


----------



## zephyr

Grr double post


----------



## wavescrash

That sounds so frustrating :( I think it's just to cover their butts though. Hopefully all is well and your scan/reassurance comes quickly!


----------



## rjsmam

zephyr - i am so shocked at your midwife! really! her attitiude - wow. i can't believe at this stage that they could consider that you no longer carrying twins. you poor thing. personally i wouldn't have cared if she felt inferior re the doppler ! hope your son is on the mend now.... you've got your work cut out hon... can you have some of that yummy pavlova later as a treat?!

anti - hope you got some reassurance at the drs - it can't be so scary these pains

frangi - congrats on the scan

kwood - loving your baby booty! that's one thing i do rate tesco for the token exchange - i always curse the place but often use tokens for ds school clothes

yazzy - yay for ordering your doppler - be interested to hear how you get on with the Angelsounds ! 

young NI - hope your wee one is on the mend too

ClaireRSA - it's about 3 degrees here! winter has arrived for us - fog so thick today can hardly see your hand in front of you! swap ya for some warmth lol

hey to everyone else! hope you all doing ok :flower:

afm... still having headaches here after the car door incident grrr. i'm having odd sharp pains here and there too. had a meeting with my boss today about the future and he was talking lots about baby.... I still find myself feeling uncomfortable when people talk about it - thinking to myself but there might not be a baby.. i guess now i'm almost in tri2 i should try shake that feeling. 



x


----------



## bumpin2012

OMG, Zephyr! How rotten, Your MW should have a little more compassion! I would be furious!

Im sure all will be fine. Lots of people have healthy twins!


----------



## zephyr

I am pretty pissed about it. More so looking back on the appointment. She was just so shruggy shoulders and casual about it all. My sister had my son in the car cos he had spewed everywhere so I was too worried about him to bother pressing more or askiing more.
Even when she heard the 2nd muffled heartbeat I said "oh yay so there's definately still two" and then she just kinda shrugged and said "well you can't really tell, could be the same heartbeat, or another baby you just dont know"

I'm not even sure if shes equipped to look after me till 28 weeks. I never wanted a midwife from the start so once I've had my 20 week scan I think I will ask to be referred to specialist care earlier.

Now I used my doppler after I last posted to double check and 1 heart beat loud and clear about an inch above my pubic bone, the other I found about an inch below my belly button also loud and clear.Not muffled or faint at all, actually the first time I have had both that clearly and that far apart.
The thing I'm now asking is.......how the heck can I, who knows piss all about dopplers and babies positions etc can find them both, where as a midwife with over 11 years experience cant? I don't get that. It was like she just assumed cos she found one on the right then one would be on the left, didn't even try low down or anything. it was strange.

Anyways sorry about the long rant, this really peeved me as I had my heart set on some reassurance today and I never got it.
My son is a bit better too, he woke up and had a nibble on some crackers and now hes dozing again. Gave him some paracetemol cos he woke up with a headache.


----------



## wavescrash

I hope your son starts feeling even better, zephyr! And rant away!!!!!

I checked my baby registry online tonight and was pleasantly surprised to see that someone purchased something off of it already! The online price is $40 but I can't remember what the in-store price was, somewhere around the same thing. So they bought a pricey item! It's a fleece lined cover that goes over the car seat in the fall/winter. I'm so excited haha!!


----------



## zephyr

Thats awesome waves, I heard everyone talking about baby registeries and I didn't know what they were, I just figured that you guys had to register your babies somewhere cos your preggers lol But its a list you make to give family and friends of stuff to buy? right? Good idea!!

Well I finally get a break while I eat my very late dinner. My son is asleep next to me in my bed he is so sick the poor wee thing :( I hate when kids get sick. I basically lay down with him all afternoon holding his hand and cuddles cos he wouldn't stop crying and he had a fever, finally he went to sleep after more pamol. He perked up really well this arvo, I thought it was just a minor bug, but unfortunately he went downhill really quick and its a full on flu. Really hoping no one else gets it, having the whole family sick is so exhausting. 

Oh yes and before I forget, I did ask my midwife about the nausea and she said that my hormones are probably really high and that there's nothing I can do about it unless I'm spewing 10 times a day and that it may not even go away at all. She is going to drop a liquid iron supplement off to me sometime to see if that changes my sick.

Hope everyone else has a great day/night. I'm off to get some rest soon, hopefully its not too much of a rough night. Gutted I ate all my pavlova :( lol


----------



## anti

Hi ladies - so doc last night was rather uninformative and dismissive - I have a trapped nerve and all I can take is paracetemol. She said if it doesn't clear up I can go back and they will refer me to a physio - but being referred on the nhs takes about 4 months to get an appointment - baby will be here before I get any physio! So annoying! Anyway - brand new day - work is sh*t as always - I know i've said it a hundred times but if i didnt need the money I'd leave now! *sigh* My contract is up on December 5 - so we'll see if they extend it or not.


----------



## RBurnett

Morning ladies....i think i felt something last night. I was laying on my left side in bed and I felt a ripple feeling on my right just on my side....is this is the wrong place?


----------



## rjsmam

When I was expecting my son I was sure I felt him move at around 14ish wks  was at the cinema so sitting still and felt a ripple during some music! 

Anti  cant remember if I already said but my edd is now 19th May!


----------



## anti

rjsmam said:


> When I was expecting my son I was sure I felt him move at around 14ish wks  was at the cinema so sitting still and felt a ripple during some music!
> 
> Anti  cant remember if I already said but my edd is now 19th May!

You probably did tell me! Sorry - I think all the dates are updated now! 

10:30 now - been at work 3 hours and all our systems are still down and cant do anything - such a joke. Just had enough now and wanna go home!


----------



## RBurnett

I hope it was movement and not anything else but i think it was in the wrong area :(


----------



## anti

forgot to tell you ladies - we told OH's son that we are having a baby in May - we told his mum as well so that she knew and she's due 3 days after me! I hope all goes well for her. She's lost two babies in the last 10 months so really hoping she's gonna be ok. :) Im happy for them - I think it would have been harder to tell them and get an awkward reaction - least we got a positive reaction!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Thats awesome waves, I heard everyone talking about baby registeries and I didn't know what they were, I just figured that you guys had to register your babies somewhere cos your preggers lol But its a list you make to give family and friends of stuff to buy? right? Good idea!

Yeah, we go to the store and pick out the items we need/want and it goes on a list (our registry) and then folks can purchase things off of it for our baby shower or just to gift to us if we're not having a shower. It's exciting and definitely helps a lot :)

Hope your son starts feeling better soon!


I posted about wanting to feel movement sometime last night and while laying in bed I _thought_ I felt something but it was so light it's hard to tell. I want full-on kicks though. I'm impatient haha.


----------



## anti

I want full on kicks to! haha - hopefully in time for Christmas - would be amazing!

Im seriously thinking of packing this job in asap - like before the end of the year. I just had a blazing arguement with one of the girls here and Im sick of being treated like a mug and spoken to like an idiot. Its stressing me out and I dont need it. OH says if I want to leave I must just leave - but its handy having my money coming in every week. I know its not alot - but it certainly helps - especially coz we are still paying my mom back and OH's wages are never the same. Everything else we would be able to deal with somehow - *sigh* i keep thinking of leaving - maybe I should just take the punge and do it. This was only a stop gap until I had bubs anyway - if I stop now though I wont be entitled to maternity pay or allowance - which obviously concerns me because that little bit of money every week would at least pay for the loan we have for the car. But when I spoke to OH about it last night he told me not to worry about it and that we would cope. I know we will - but it makes me feel bad!


----------



## sharon0302

Nothing beats the proper big kicks or the little tickles of tiny fingers!

I have felt little movements and my son is dying for them to be big enough for him to feel!


----------



## YoungNImum

RBurnett said:


> Hey anyone felt anything yet?
> 
> I have a friend who felt hers at 13 weeks and one who felt 14 weeks...!

I gets fluttering and now and again like a popping feeling :cloud9:

Thankfully little lady slept through last night i really did need a good nights sleep, she seems back to herself just a runnie nose :happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

14wks today :D iv gotta bump pic ill share aswell x


----------



## yazzy

I've had a couple flutters but have no idea if its baby....I really hope so:)

Still haven't got rid of my aches and pains....sometimes it seems like i'm the only one. Today is a particularly achey day but TMI it may be gas and sore bowel/intestines! Last night I had loads of tiny sharp stabby pains all over my tummy but the second I laid down they went away. Maybe i'm just destined to feel every ache going on lol. Can't wait to get my doppler - should be here tomorrow then I can check on my little bubs!

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## RBurnett

i still gets aches and pains in my belly and pelvic area and now also back pains. I also feel like ill have this forever! I am constantly sneezing which gives me sharps stabbing pains....all worth it though for baby :)


----------



## anti

I've got constant aches and pains as well - and they get worse and worse throughout the day. Had some bad stabbing ones today! Sp looking forward to getting home. Had such a rubbish day! Still got just over an hour left here! boo! Gonna sit down tonight and work out how long I have to be here before I am entitled to maternity allowance - and then Im gonna decide when Im going to stop work - If i knew I could get mat allowance Id stop now - just coz i hate the job - but im gonna try stick it out another 2 or 3 months for the extra money coz it certainly helps! :) hope all you ladies are ok!


----------



## RBurnett

Anti - its horrible being in a job u dont like trust me i kno i have been in the same position. I like the job I am in now but still cant wait to be a stay at home mum :) Hopefully you dont need to be there too much longer x


----------



## bumpin2012

Hang in there Anti! All you have to do is go in and do your job. It will be so worth it not having stress over finances with a new baby...only a few more months!


----------



## zephyr

YOungnimum - aww your little girl was sick too? Glad shes better!

My boy was feverish and slept right through to about 2am in our bed and then he woke up a box of birds chatting away about the cat hiding by the window. I think he must of been dreaming about a cat. Anyways I got stuff all sleep, I am exhausted but that is usually what happens when he gets sick, he will sleep it off all day and then get better during the night :/ 
Now he has a runny nose and a bit of a cough but hes much better.
BUT both my girls are off school sick today now. Probably wont be online much its gunna be a busy day once they wake up. 
Fingers crossed they are okay for tomorrow, they have ballet exams which they have worked so hard for all year! would be such a shame if they had to skip them :(

Waves - the registry thing is a really good idea, I have never even heard of that before! I wonder if people here do it. I know my cousin did something similar for her wedding, made a list and left it at a homeware store, then people went in and picked something off the list.

Today I am okay, woke up with bad stomach cramps, its been happening most mornings I think its all stretching more down there and my lower back is sore too :( 

Anyways have a good one everyone! I'm off to deal with my day shortly, OH is leaving for course soon :( boooo!


----------



## YoungNImum

zephyr said:


> YOungnimum - aww your little girl was sick too? Glad shes better!
> 
> My boy was feverish and slept right through to about 2am in our bed and then he woke up a box of birds chatting away about the cat hiding by the window. I think he must of been dreaming about a cat. Anyways I got stuff all sleep, I am exhausted but that is usually what happens when he gets sick, he will sleep it off all day and then get better during the night :/
> Now he has a runny nose and a bit of a cough but hes much better.
> BUT both my girls are off school sick today now. Probably wont be online much its gunna be a busy day once they wake up.
> Fingers crossed they are okay for tomorrow, they have ballet exams which they have worked so hard for all year! would be such a shame if they had to skip them :(
> 
> Waves - the registry thing is a really good idea, I have never even heard of that before! I wonder if people here do it. I know my cousin did something similar for her wedding, made a list and left it at a homeware store, then people went in and picked something off the list.
> 
> Today I am okay, woke up with bad stomach cramps, its been happening most mornings I think its all stretching more down there and my lower back is sore too :(
> 
> Anyways have a good one everyone! I'm off to deal with my day shortly, OH is leaving for course soon :( boooo!

Yea bless her little heart, not nice when are kids are sick :nope:
Thankfully she is on the mend shes back to sleeping through the night :happydance:


----------



## anti

My first pair of maternity Jeans arrived from next today. Complete bliss!! They so comfy! :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Im gonna buy loads of jeggins again, my mat jeans i got with my daughter where 2 tight i only wore them once, but i found the jeggins very comfy, And i bought a top online from mothercare today saying "dose my bump look big in this" 
x


----------



## megrenade

thought I'd come over and post my bump progress:

5'8" - 140lbs (pre-pregnancy) -- now weighing a whopping 142 :blush:

14 1/2 weeks:

(somebody, please show me your non-existent bump too so I know I'm not alone :thumbup: )
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111102_1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wavescrash

Since this is your 1st pregnancy, you shouldn't have much of a bump right now so don't worry! You'll get there before you know it and be questioning where it came from!!! I ask myself all the time where mine came from because I'm so early but this thing is just here haha.


I think I can confidently say I felt the baby move tonight! It was a one-time thing and had I not been paying attention, I probably wouldn't have noticed. It was down low and to the right around where we heard the heart beat on Thursday. It just felt like a little blip, a slight flipping feeling against my uterus. It was so exciting but I've felt nothing since haha. I had a guest (customer) at work today who was 30 weeks pregnant with her second so I asked how soon she felt movement & she said around 13 weeks. So I better start feeling more soon haha.


----------



## ByHisGrace

megrenade, I'm 5'8" and 145-148(rubbish scale, lol) pre-preg. 147-150 now and pretty sure any weight gain has gone straight to my chest. :shy: If I keep normal good posture I've got no bump. If I relax my stomach entirely I can look a good couple months farther along, but I'm gonna keep the posture while I can, lol. :D
I really should find my camera cord and post the difference. Then again, maybe best that it's misplaced. :blush:

At any rate, I figure that I'll soon enough be unmistakably pregnant and I'm going to make the most of still fitting my normal clothes while I can. :)

:flower:


----------



## zephyr

Phew what a day! I got those iron samples my midwife dropped off for me and heck they taste gross! I was queasy for the first 5 minutes but seem to be okay now, fingers crossed this works and I can get some iron into me cos I cannot take pills at all else I end up puking.

That's great some of you's have felt some first movements! So exciting!! 

Youngnimum - what are jeggings?


----------



## yazzy

Thanks again girls, glad i'm not the only one with the aches and pains...feel more normal now! 

Anti - mine tend to get worse throughout the day and also I walk my dogs after work and definitely need a rest after that as I get niggles.

Rburnett - yep I get an achey back too...all my joints are really clicky at the moment!

YoungNI - glad to hear your little girl is getting better.

I'm hoping I get my doppler today, I really can't wait to hear baby's heartbeat :) Still getting the odd flutter but not 100% sure it's the baby but it doesfeel different from gas if you know what I mean! Oh and ouchey I think my bb's are growing again...they were really sore last night and hurting today lol!

So who has bumps now? Mine seems to have expanded a lot...really surprised because i'm a size 10, 5ft 7 and fairly fit due to exercising the dogs every day so thought it would be ages before I got a bump but I definitely have one!

Hope you are all ok :)


----------



## YoungNImum

zephyr said:


> Phew what a day! I got those iron samples my midwife dropped off for me and heck they taste gross! I was queasy for the first 5 minutes but seem to be okay now, fingers crossed this works and I can get some iron into me cos I cannot take pills at all else I end up puking.
> 
> That's great some of you's have felt some first movements! So exciting!!
> 
> Youngnimum - what are jeggings?

Aw my twin sister had to take Iron tablets with her 2nd son, she said they had an awful taste and also made her feel abit sicky, but they did help her :thumbup: she also tryed eating alot of high iron foods ontop.

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Denim-Pull-On-Stretch-Jeggings/dp/B0051CBVNW?rrClickthru=Search

This a link on jeggings, they are the mosy comfy trousers iv ever wore even when i wasnt pregnant, plus they dont have buttons to dig into your belly :thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

yazzy said:


> Thanks again girls, glad i'm not the only one with the aches and pains...feel more normal now!
> 
> Anti - mine tend to get worse throughout the day and also I walk my dogs after work and definitely need a rest after that as I get niggles.
> 
> Rburnett - yep I get an achey back too...all my joints are really clicky at the moment!
> 
> YoungNI - glad to hear your little girl is getting better.
> 
> I'm hoping I get my doppler today, I really can't wait to hear baby's heartbeat :) Still getting the odd flutter but not 100% sure it's the baby but it doesfeel different from gas if you know what I mean! Oh and ouchey I think my bb's are growing again...they were really sore last night and hurting today lol!
> 
> So who has bumps now? Mine seems to have expanded a lot...really surprised because i'm a size 10, 5ft 7 and fairly fit due to exercising the dogs every day so thought it would be ages before I got a bump but I definitely have one!
> 
> Hope you are all ok :)

Thanks, she woke last night with a nose bleed :shrug: Im just putting it down to her having a stuffy nose.
Ohhh i hope you have as much fun with your doppler that iv been having, everyone that comes into my house just wont to have a listen to there own heartbeat :dohh:

I have a bump and i noticed the top is starting to get hard, ill upload a pic whe iv time.
i used to love taking pics of my actual belly but i wouldnt dare now my belly looks like a road map with stretch marks from my daughter .


----------



## RBurnett

Laying in bath last night and i felt a werid senstation, like bubbles/popping in my belly...could this be baby?


----------



## anti

Rachel - that could certainly be baby!!!

I walk my dogs loads as well - so I'd like to think im quite fit - although pudgy! Im most definately getting a bump and my boobs have got enormous. Im going maternity bra shopping this weekend! yay! 

Ordered more maternity clothes from next as well which should be delivered this weekend. Hopefully they'll fit and be comfy. 

Ive taken a whole new approach at work - I can only do what I can do and Im not going to get stressed. If they start getting nasty I'll leave - but for now Im just gonna get on with my work and not stress about it and try stick it out as long as possible. :)


----------



## RBurnett

Thats the right approach to have hun, only do what you can do and if they dont like it lump it. I been on direct gov and it works out how much materbity ur get depending on how much ur on before deductions. Im trying to find out if I can work part time and claim Maternity pay at the same time?!?


----------



## bumpin2012

Dont worry Megrenade! I still have next to nothing for a bump and im 16 weeks! Im 5'6" pre-pregnant weight 145, 16 weeks pregnant weight - 145...sigh.

Good for you Anti! You can make it through. Just ignore the nasty people until you can get your mat pay! Remember, once you get that, you never have to work with them ever again!

Im still wearing all of my prepregnacy clothing. I have bought a pair of mat Jeans, and a few tops, but Im not wearing them yet...waiting for a bump...lol.

Just got home post night shift, so Im heading off to bed ladies! Have a nice day.

RBurnett - Sounds like you felt Baby! Im jealous!


----------



## rjsmam

i defo have a bump! but am quite short with short body - and although it's been 8yrs it's my 2nd. i like to think i'm quite fit - usually very active running etc but must admit to having let it slide during first tri but have started to ensure i'm getting lots of walking in. will perhaps be brave enough to post a bump pic later! i have one pair of jeans that still fit me but thats all so need to invest in those mat jeans - i was planning Next too, although someone told me Matalan have stared maternity clothes so might look there!

anti i know it's easier said than done but id try make it to the goal of getting your mat leave too - big hugs there's nothing worse than a crappy work environment!

rachel - i agree - it sounds like baby!



x


----------



## anti

thanks for the encouragement girls! Im taking it all in small batches - Next week I have to ask for my contract to be extended - the week after I should hopefully get my new contract - then the week after that I have my 16 week check up - then its 2 weeks till christmas - after christmas I'll need to get my contract extended again - and then if I worked it out properly I can stop work end of january and still get paid maternity allowance. Sorry i put that all down - but it makes it all seem alot shorter to me when I write it down. :) 

Im getting sharp pains in my right boob today! Not sure whats going on in there!


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Laying in bath last night and i felt a werid senstation, like bubbles/popping in my belly...could this be baby?

That's what a lot of women say the baby feels like early on so most likely :) I've heard it described as feeling like popcorn popping.

As far as getting a bump, look at my avatar. I'd say I have one but I still get strangers saying "You don't look pregnant at all." Thanks... glad I look like I could have a gut like this regularly haha. Everyone at work always talks about how tiny I am but I look like I could have this gut. Oh well, those who know me can definitely tell. Co-workers are starting to comment on how "cute" it looks and things like that.


----------



## anti

waves your bump has definately got bigger from what it was. It is cute though! :) One of my good friends went into labour yesterday - she's being scheduled for a c-section tomorrow if bubs doesnt hurry up!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!! Oh how exciting! Speedy labor thoughts for your friend. Hopefully she doesn't need to have a c-section!


----------



## hoping29

Ooo i had baby stuff turn up today. We bought a baby sound and motion sensor, a nappy bag machine thing (it was only £12.50) and a big box of baby wipes. Very excited. I think the weeks until my 20 week scan will go fast now with my holiday and preparing fir xmas! Then it will be the half way point!


----------



## zephyr

RBurnett - YAY!! that sure sounds like baby! 

anti - good luck with your friend hope it all goes well.

Youngnimum - I think I have seen those round people wearing them, they do look comfy!
About the iron tabs its a real tough one eh I'm damned both ways, I can't actually take the pills, not even a lower dose one I just get too sick so she gave me a liquid iron supplement, I think because its a different type of iron its meant to be easier on the stomach. So far so good! hope this one works.

Well today everyone is much better and we are off to ballet exams. My girls are really excited! I have to go to the store and have 10 minutes to find ballet stockings a black wrap around skirt, hair pins and hair nets though!! Fingers crossed no one is out of stock! That would make my morning very awkward.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies.
Had my 16 week appointment this evening, Baby has a nice strong heartbeat, rate is 147. My Dr is going to get my scan booked so hopefully I will know soon exactly when my scan will be!

I kinda wish now that I had a doppler at home. I love hearing baby's HB. Hopefully I will be able to hear it with my stethoscope soon. I think its about 18 weeks when you can hear it this way.


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi everyone! so this morning i thought i felt something, it was like a quick pop in my abdomen and only happened once. this afternoon i had a lot of 'bubbles' that i thought was gas. at my last ultrasound on monday, the baby was still pretty low. is it possible that i'm feeling the baby kick or is it truly gas? hrm..


----------



## wavescrash

I've felt more popping movements tonight :) So exciting. My bump is also pretty firm all over now so it's all baby and less bloat! ALSO, I stumbled across this site/game thing I used when I was pregnant with my daughter & thought I'd do it again. We could all do it for fun.

https://www.expectnet.com/logingame.php?game_name=wavescrash

It's a guessing game for friends/family (you can enter a guess as well.) You guess what your baby's gender, weight, length & birth date will be. If any of you decide to sign up, post your link and I'll make a guess!


----------



## yazzy

Hey ladies, having an excited day today about baby...I just can't wait! Really want to feel some movement but nothing is happening just yet. Fingers crossed for my doppler turning up today, it was dispatched Monday so it should be here very soon!

Zephyr - my little niece lives in New Zealand with her mum and she just took her first ballet exam, she's such a girly, girl at the mo and loving everything pink - she just turned 4 in Sept :) Hope the ballet went well for yours :)

Hope everyone else is well today, nothing much to report here. Going to be making my sister a birthday cake this evening for her birthday tomorrow.


----------



## anti

bumpin - yay for your appointment! Ive still got 3 more weeks till mine - but I'll be 17 weeks by then. :)

Yay for people starting to feel bubbles etc - Im so excited for us all to start feeling the proper kicks!!!

Is anyone thinking of breastfeeding and/or expressing yet?! Mothercare have some great deals on their breast pumps at the moment (for UK ladies) and the tommee tippee electric pump is half price! Im thinking of getting one coz I want to breastfeed and express later on - but Im still in two minds whether I should get it now or not. Any opinions?!


----------



## RBurnett

Oh i want to breast feed and express so ill have a look at Mothercare!

I want to feel real movements now too!! x


----------



## bumpin2012

im all for breastfeeding!

a friend who couldn't breasfeed told me the formula for her little guy was $60 a WEEK!


----------



## anti

I've got 6 baby bottle - the tiny ones - 3 tommee tippee and 3 avent - that should be enough for now shouldnt it? Im planning on breastfeeding but they are just in case and all that... :) I need to sit down and make a list of what I have and what I still need... any of you started making a list of things to get? I know its still early but I want to start getting things one at a time so that it doesnt seem like a huge cost later on - think we'll get the buggy/pram next year sometime. I've seen the perfect one! And it's half price at the moment so i really want to get it coz I wouldnt pay full price for it - but I dont think OH will agree at all!!!


----------



## anti

bumpin2012 said:


> im all for breastfeeding!
> 
> a friend who couldn't breasfeed told me the formula for her little guy was $60 a WEEK!

Formula is sooooo expensive - I dont think we could afford it - but breastfeeding is apparently sooo painful in the beginning - Im gonna try my best at breastfeeding though.


----------



## RBurnett

babys dont noramlly settle as well when they are brest fed but its so much better. My friend feeds baby with formula before bed to make sure he has enough to sleep cos she said with breastfeeding u cant tell how much they have had..

Another friend has stopped cos her baby wasnt getting enough and she said it took altogether 11 hours to express enough!

Well anyway im going to try and see how baby gets on i think Ill also use formula before bed to get baby full and asleep.


----------



## wavescrash

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/14and15weeks.png

last week on the left, this week on the right :)

i'll share my formula/bf attempt with my daughter after my dermatologist appointment :)


----------



## anti

waves cute bump! :)

I was told that combining formula and breast is ok - as long as baby has latched and knows what its doing - if you try to combine too early baby wont latch and you wont be able to breast feed. But I was also thinking of formula at night so that they sleep a bit longer.


----------



## rjsmam

hey all... nice bump waves!

i breast fed my son for a year so am hoping to do the same! I know i was probably very lucky but it wasn't sore or problematic at all - the only sore part was my milk coming in - am hoping the same applies to this babe... 



x


----------



## yazzy

If I can I will breastfeed, cheaper and healthier - in my opinion. So much easier for getting out and about aswell as you don't have to think about packing bottles up in a bag etc but will have to see how that works out.

I haven't bought anything yet. I am having a pram from my cousin - barely used because she got given 2 and now uses a different one but its a really nice Silver Cross pram so glad i've got that :) Popping up to a friends this weekend as she's selling lots of baby things so hoping to buy a few bits from her and then once i've had my 20 week scan I will start getting more bits and pieces. So exciting!!


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> waves cute bump! :)
> 
> I was told that combining formula and breast is ok - as long as baby has latched and knows what its doing - if you try to combine too early baby wont latch and you wont be able to breast feed. But I was also thinking of formula at night so that they sleep a bit longer.

thanks!

I know they have it here and I'm sure they do overseas but stores sell special bottles/nipples for those who are breastfeeding to kind of help prevent nipple confusion. I plan to breastfeed but we're also going to bottle feed (I'll be pumping for those bottles) so that I can take a shower every few days or get a night's sleep once every other week hahaha. And in case I ever have to leave the baby with a sitter, I can't leave my boobs there too!

With my daughter, my intention was to breastfeed. They asked me when I was admitted to L&D but when she was born and it came time for the first feeding, I was still so out of it from the labor, epidural and another pain medication I had that they suggested a bottle for the first feeding. After that, I wasn't offered a lactation consultant nor was I comfortable asking for help (I know, poor excuse) so I just bottle fed in the hospital. When I got home, after a week I tried breastfeeding but she wouldn't latch on and I didn't know what I was doing so I just stuck with formula.

This time I really hope to successfully breastfeed (even pumping so others can feed her for me at times) to save money. Formula is SO expensive and it's not uncommon for the baby to have a reaction to the cheaper formulas so you have to use the more expensive brands :/ It's so costly.


----------



## wavescrash

let me just say... HOLY COW. i remember being poppy seed size and today i've reached navel orange! just 5 more weeks until i'm at the halfway point. this is crazy! 4 weeks from today i find out if we're team blue or team pink! i hope that working retail during the holiday season makes the time fly by for me!


----------



## Touch the Sky

i plan on formula feeding (organic formula) and after some research i've found it's cheapest on amazon. if you subscribe, then it's even cheaper. plus i'm a prime member so no tax AND free 2 day shipping. i'll most likely get all my diapers and formula from there! or i might go to costco to stock up, my sister told me 900 wipes are only 20 bucks! sounds like a good deal to me :)


----------



## zephyr

Yazzy - naww that is so cute, when they are that age doing dance it really is so adorable to watch! Our production we had back in August the little 4 years olds were dressed as lambs for a Mary had a little lamb dance. It was the cutest thing I have ever seen! My youngest started when she was 4 also and she loves it! 
The exams went great by the way, aside from being exhausted it was great! The girls did very well and they will find out what they got in a few weeks :D

Anti - I am going to try my best to breastfeed the twins, the price of formula for two babies really has me determined to give it a good go lol I have a twin breastfeeding pillow and am really seriously considering forking out for an electric breastpump. I'm not expecting it to be successful, cos I can imagine it will be pretty rough but fingers crossed I can pull it off and if I don't manage to I wont feel bad about it either cos trying with my others was hard enough.
I don't think it matters when you get the pump, you would want it here before the baby is though for sure!
6 bottles should be enough for now yeah, I had about that all the way through with 2 of mine its just a matter of timing it right to steralise them while having one or two spare for feeds.
With the breastfeeding being painful, it depends, 2 babies were and 1 wasn't. I always left the hospital early and never had people check my latch and I had problems getting the babies to latch on properly. I would suggest you stay at hospital or have your midwife or someone show you how to do it properly until you are confident with it! 2 of my babies I was in excrutiating pain as soon as they latched on my whole body would tense up and I would dread feeding time and I ended up with a really bad breast infection and cracked nipples with one, it was awful! So I would prepare as best you can, get nipple creams etc I used one with my first and I swear it healed them between feeds I can't remember the name of it but will have to ask my midwife if she remembers as I want to have lots of it around as that cream really helped me.

Rburnett - yeah I agree with the not settling well thing, my babies were up all the time for feeds, the first I didn't mind and happily did it for over a year but the other two I was always exhausted and by 3 months I switched to half formula and slowly changed to fully formula fed just because they settled better.

waves - nice bump and holy cow is right!! lol I remember us all whinging about it taking too long and our babies being so teeny.

Well I just feel like I wrote a novel! haha
I'm off to town again today have to buy my daughters birthday present also want to get me some flat shoes and a nice summery dress I'm sick of being restricted by pants etc when I go for walks and I have literally walked right through my jandals......discovered a hole in the bottom so have to go get new ones!


----------



## RBurnett

Been getting very bad sharp pains in back and stomach, so bad it stops me in my tracks and I'm doubled over! :( hope everything is ok!!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Helloo! Thought I'd show my face here, better late than never. I'm due May 18th with our first, we had our 12 week scan and a little preview of it is in my avatar. I'm so in love already. :cloud9:

I thought I was alone, not having a bump buddy, but I see 5 other ladies with the same due date! It's also mine & OH's 4th anniversary since getting together :D Best anniversary present in the world!


----------



## YoungNImum

zephyr said:


> RBurnett - YAY!! that sure sounds like baby!
> 
> anti - good luck with your friend hope it all goes well.
> 
> Youngnimum - I think I have seen those round people wearing them, they do look comfy!
> About the iron tabs its a real tough one eh I'm damned both ways, I can't actually take the pills, not even a lower dose one I just get too sick so she gave me a liquid iron supplement, I think because its a different type of iron its meant to be easier on the stomach. So far so good! hope this one works.
> 
> Well today everyone is much better and we are off to ballet exams. My girls are really excited! I have to go to the store and have 10 minutes to find ballet stockings a black wrap around skirt, hair pins and hair nets though!! Fingers crossed no one is out of stock! That would make my morning very awkward.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.

How did the shopping go?



bumpin2012 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Had my 16 week appointment this evening, Baby has a nice strong heartbeat, rate is 147. My Dr is going to get my scan booked so hopefully I will know soon exactly when my scan will be!
> 
> I kinda wish now that I had a doppler at home. I love hearing baby's HB. Hopefully I will be able to hear it with my stethoscope soon. I think its about 18 weeks when you can hear it this way.

 glad to hear your appointment went well



yazzy said:


> Hey ladies, having an excited day today about baby...I just can't wait! Really want to feel some movement but nothing is happening just yet. Fingers crossed for my doppler turning up today, it was dispatched Monday so it should be here very soon!
> 
> Zephyr - my little niece lives in New Zealand with her mum and she just took her first ballet exam, she's such a girly, girl at the mo and loving everything pink - she just turned 4 in Sept :) Hope the ballet went well for yours :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is well today, nothing much to report here. Going to be making my sister a birthday cake this evening for her birthday tomorrow.

Did the doppler appear?


----------



## zephyr

Rburnett - I'm sorry you feel sore, it could just be nothing but if they are quite bad get in touch with your midwife asap. I hope you're okay now! Hopefully its just random stretching pains.

Youngnimum - yesterdays shopping went great though I was rushing round cos I had to go to 3 different stores in the mall to get what I needed Luckily dance classes are just across the road from there so it all turned out okay and made it there with a few minutes to spare! and as a bonus one place I went to had a one day half price sale on so both pairs of ballet tights cost me $12!! 

Todays shopping omg I brought a pair of sandals and a summer skirt and had to go shopping for my daughters birthday present and then had to do the grocery shopping. It took me 3 hours! gahhh my poor feet are so swollen and my tummy aches, I feel like I've been lugging round cement in my belly haha but I just sat down with my feet up with a bowl of strawberrries and some pringles, make the most of having the house to myself today!


----------



## boys04

This my 6th and due the 25th


----------



## Platinumvague

Im due May 29th!


----------



## Ems77

Aaaaand I'm back. My nausea went from bad to worse and I had to finally be admitted to the ER after not being able to keep foods or liquids down for 3 days. Lost 5 lbs. It was pretty freaky. That was Tuesday. Been feeling better today and Thursday though, thank goodness. They told me if I ever feel that way again to not hesitate to go in. Hubby said if it happened again, he would be dragging me in there after only 24 hours. LOL

Zephyr- Would a private scan be too expensive? If not, I would consider it. I can't believe she would do that to you. I understand the CYA thing to a point, but damn, she was just rude!


----------



## anti

welcome to the new girls - front page updated!! 

Vaurissa im sorry to hear you've had a rough time - glad you're feeling better now!

So glad it's friday! Im so tired and really need a break - gonna be a busy weekend though - wanna get the Christmas shopping done before its too busy out there! Need to get some new bras as well - mine are far to small now! :haha:

Who's going to find out the gender of their bubs? And do we have any scan dates yet? :)


----------



## zephyr

Oh wow vaurissa sorry you had to go through that! You must feel heaps better after some rehydration though. The nausea sucks big time! Are you taking iron or anything with iron in it? I am finding its the iron that's making me ill and we are currently trying out different types of iron supplements to see what makes me less sick.

Yeah I thought about another scan but I mean I am pretty confident theres two babies. they are just too far apart to be the same heartbeat. For my midwife one was muffled but she was cheking left and right as opposed to top and bottom. Since I was checking the other week they have slowly shifted right round and one is currently resting right on top of my bladder and the other is way up by my belly button and when the doppler is on them its not muffled, its loud and clear. I just think maybe LMC's don't usually have much experience in twins tbh. There's also movement down bottom and up top too both felt and heard.


----------



## zephyr

My scan dates on the 30th Dec Anti, I am going to find out but lately I have been thinking about not haha


----------



## anti

zephyr said:


> My scan dates on the 30th Dec Anti, I am going to find out but lately I have been thinking about not haha

1 day after mine! :) I think with twins I would want to find out - but then again you dont need a lot to start off with.


----------



## Miss Mitch

Hi! I'm due 25th may with baby no.1 and so very excited!! xx


----------



## sharon0302

Hi Miss Mitch

I am due 25th May as well, with my second!


----------



## Miss Mitch

Ooh, I know who too come to for advice then sharon! :) x


----------



## anti

Welcome Miss Mitch! You've been added to the front page! :)


----------



## Miss Mitch

Thank you anti! x


----------



## anti

Miss Mitch said:


> Thank you anti! x

Why you feeling lonely?!


----------



## Miss Mitch

Ah, yesterday I posted a thread to try to 'make friends' on here and it went unanswered for what seemed like forever, and in my hormonal state thought 'no one likes me' lol i shall change it immediately! x


----------



## Miss Mitch

changed! xx


----------



## anti

Miss Mitch said:


> changed! xx

Yay! :thumbup: Thats better! Don't ever feel lonely - we're all here to help you and listen when you want to talk! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Mitch

Thank you anti, that really means alot! My partner and family are great but it's nice to talk to strangers who don't judge sometimes :) x


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies just to let you know the pain has now gone, it was probably stretching pain. bump seems to get bigger every day!


----------



## bumpin2012

Wow, welcome to all the new ladies!

Vaurissa: glad you are feeling better. I think hubby may be right, next time go in after 24 hours...:flower:

Anti: Im still waiting to hear when my scan will be, but Im staying team :yellow: so hopefully I wont see any obvious bits during my scan! (and hoping OH doesn't either! He would shout "its a ______" before remembering that I dont want to know!)


----------



## sharon0302

Miss Mitch said:


> Ooh, I know who too come to for advice then sharon! :) x

Dunno about that! This pregnancy is soooo different from my first but if you just want a chat or ask any questions all the ladies on here are fab!


----------



## ClaireRSA

anti said:


> welcome to the new girls - front page updated!!
> 
> Vaurissa im sorry to hear you've had a rough time - glad you're feeling better now!
> 
> So glad it's friday! Im so tired and really need a break - gonna be a busy weekend though - wanna get the Christmas shopping done before its too busy out there! Need to get some new bras as well - mine are far to small now! :haha:
> 
> Who's going to find out the gender of their bubs? And do we have any scan dates yet? :)


Hi Ladies

I have a scan on Tuesday, at 8:15am and I will hopefully see pink or blue 
I will def let you all know! yay. Still, I'm a little nervous for the scan, hopefully all is a-ok!

I think we are team blue, but everyone else thinks pink...so we will see 

I see we have quite a few new ladies, that's great, hi all! You have joined a very friendly, postitive bunch of ladies! welcome!


----------



## anti

yay for team :yellow:

RBurnett - glad you're feeling better - my bump seems to be getting bigger - last friday I felt really blurgh but then woke up on saturday with a bump from nowhere - so bubs must have had a growth spurt - same with yours!

Miss Mitch - you're more than welcome to say what you need to say on here - my OH doesn't understand me sometimes and sometimes he just doesnt listen - so I come on here and have a rant just to get it off my chest! Dont hold back - seriously - we all know how crazy these hormones make us. :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Where are all you new ladies from?


----------



## Miss Mitch

bumpin2012 said:


> Where are all you new ladies from?

I'm from kent, england x


----------



## RBurnett

Im from kent engalnd too!


----------



## Miss Mitch

RBurnett said:


> Im from kent engalnd too!

Ooh, do you mind me asking where abouts? x


----------



## RBurnett

Rochester u?


----------



## YoungNImum

anti said:


> welcome to the new girls - front page updated!!
> 
> Vaurissa im sorry to hear you've had a rough time - glad you're feeling better now!
> 
> So glad it's friday! Im so tired and really need a break - gonna be a busy weekend though - wanna get the Christmas shopping done before its too busy out there! Need to get some new bras as well - mine are far to small now! :haha:
> 
> Who's going to find out the gender of their bubs? And do we have any scan dates yet? :)

Yellow bump for me :flower: and my 20wk scan is on the 6th Jan :happydance:



bumpin2012 said:


> Where are all you new ladies from?

Im from Northern Ireland :)


----------



## Miss Mitch

RBurnett said:


> Rochester u?

Isle of Sheppey! How close lol x


----------



## anti

front page updated YoungNI! 

Anyone got or making a list of what need to be bought before baby arrives? There's alot of us 1st time mums that would appreciate some guidance on what is needed and what isnt. :)


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I'm originally from Dorset in England, but now I live in Lyon, France with my OH. He's a Frenchie so our little one will be speaking Franglais, we hope! My next scan isn't until Jan 13th, I'll be 22 weeks :( it seems so long to wait, but I'm sure time will go nowhere with the busy weeks up til Christmas.

For checklists I've been eyeballing this site, obviously you don't need it all but it gives a lovely guideline, I know I'd be a bit lost without the internet too!

https://www.uk-baby-directory.co.uk/baby-checklist.php


----------



## RBurnett

Yeah it is close, How many weeks are u im 14 and will be 15 on Sunday :)


----------



## yazzy

My next scan is Dec 16th...staying yellow though!

RBurnett - glad the pains are better now. I get good and bad days aswell...al that stretching going on!

I'm being grrr today...my doppler should be here today and its not! I sooo want to hear my bubs for some reassurance and I have to wait. On a good note its my sisters birthday and i've just been to Glastonbury - I love it there and now i'm baking a cake.

Oh i'm from Somerset, England.


----------



## Miss Mitch

RBurnett said:


> Yeah it is close, How many weeks are u im 14 and will be 15 on Sunday :)

I'm 13 weeks today! but by my dates I should be 13+4 today! always the way huh xx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hi - Can I join please?

Baby is due May 4th and we're staying team yellow!

I live in Bridgend, South Wales with my OH who is South African, and my daughter from previous relationship, Mia, who is 9 and very excited to meet her baby brother or sister (She's keeping everything crossed for a little brother though lol).

Hope you are all doing well :)

I've been signed off work for nearly 2 months now with a form of vertigo, which is really crappy especially as my referral to ENT department could take 6months, which would be after the baby is born lol...but everything is good pregnancy wise and I'm starting to feel Little Squishy move and kick :happydance:

Have 20 week scan on 19th December and we can't wait!! :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Welcome newbies :)


----------



## YoungNImum

bump pic took yesterday 14wk 2d :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0067.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## anti

lovely bump!!

Welcome Ella! 

Front page updated - I've also taken away all the yellow storks - except for those in team yellow. As people start having gender scans I'll put coloured storks back on! :)


----------



## rjsmam

YoungNImum said:


> bump pic took yesterday 14wk 2d :flower:

woohoo fabby bump!! x


----------



## YoungNImum

thanks girls tbh im still alittle shocked that i have a bump so soon, i never got one with my daughter till 25wks.
x


----------



## bumpin2012

apparently you start showing a lot earlier with your second baby.

My friend who just had her secon, looked 7 months pregnant long before 20 weeks!


----------



## YoungNImum

i only had a tiny bump near the end because she was behind in growth, but yes bumpin alot of people have said you show sooner with 2nd baby 
x


----------



## RBurnett

I got a lovely bump and its my first baby so i think its just how your body is. Love my bump. I cant wear anything trousers that i used to anymore. Ill up load a bump photo later.
YoungNImum u got a nice bump to :)


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> Who's going to find out the gender of their bubs? And do we have any scan dates yet? :)

ABSOLUTELY going to find out the gender :) My scan is *December 15th.*


So I worked an 8 hour shift yesterday and by the end of it, I could barely walk and was in so much pain. It sounds like SPD (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphysis_pubis_dysfunction) which a fellow pregnant friend of mine was diagnosed with around 20 weeks. I went to the ER last night to be told "We can't say really what it is so follow up with your OB but we think you're on your feet too much." Unfortunately that's part of my job and they suggested I get a different job at work with part-time hours and lighter duties (with the opportunity to sit down.) UNFORTUNATELY, I need an actual diagnosis with a doctor's note to say so but luckily my OB is able to get me in today at 1pm. I just hope she takes me seriously, doesn't act like I'm over-exaggerating pregnancy pains and send me on my way.

I ache constantly but we all do. I know it's normal in pregnancy to ache. At the start of my shift, I just felt a slight back ache but no big deal. As the shift went on, it started to feel like my hips were spreading. I remember that feeling from the end of my last pregnancy when it was getting closer to the end but didn't think I should be feeling it so early on this time. However, I figured, if you show sooner with second pregnancies because your body remembers what to do and starts doing it sooner, maybe it's the same with spreading hips. But it got to the point where I could barely walk or move my legs/torso at all. It felt like my legs were going to fall off and like my pelvic bone was being pulled apart in all directions. SO painful. I have my appointment with my OB in roughly an hour so hopefully she has something useful to tell me besides "Stay off your feet."


----------



## sharon0302

Hope your Ob is more helpful!

I am struggling through my own symptom TMI the worst constipation in the world! Finally got given lactulose this morning but it can 2-3 days to work I want to cry!:cry:


----------



## anti

waves - let me know what your OB says - I went to my doc on Monday with the same thing - I could barely walk! turns out mine was a trapped nerve and seems to be getting better now - but I was in complete agony for 3 days before I did anything about it. Thinking of you!


----------



## wavescrash

sharon0302 said:


> Hope your Ob is more helpful!
> 
> I am struggling through my own symptom TMI the worst constipation in the world! Finally got given lactulose this morning but it can 2-3 days to work I want to cry!:cry:

Aww :( I had pretty bad constipation for most of my pregnancy so far but fortunately, that's pretty much resolved by now. It was terrible though :/ I'd go an entire week with nothing.

Hope it works fast! Try dried fruits (I did cranberries)... it helped me!


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> waves - let me know what your OB says - I went to my doc on Monday with the same thing - I could barely walk! turns out mine was a trapped nerve and seems to be getting better now - but I was in complete agony for 3 days before I did anything about it. Thinking of you!

Oh, ouch!!!

Will do and thanks :) At first I thought it was just related to my back injury (strained it a month or so ago) but this just felt agonizing. It was not so much my back as it was my lower pelvis. Definitely no pain I recall feeling with my first but the nurse at the ER was super quick to remind me that every pregnancy is different. Yes, I'm aware lady, I just didn't think different could mean this is an excruciating pregnancy hahah. This is almost 100% different than my first pregnancy.


----------



## RBurnett

***RANT WARNING***

I really dont want to wait till the 16th Jan for my 20 week scan cos Ill be 23 weeks then.
Its not my problem there is a babyboom where i live its theirs so they need to extend the opening time. SOOO angry and upset! :(

Rant over!


----------



## rjsmam

What. A. Week.

argh. Friday is coming to a close at work and wowsers its been stinky wk. i could do with a gin & tonic! i guess i'll need to make do with tea and chocolate lol......

waves hope you get a decent answer from yoru ob



x


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> waves hope you get a decent answer from yoru ob

Thanks, me too! I swear if she tells me it's normal pregnancy pains I'm going to flip out. I'm tired of everyone telling me, "Well we can't do anything to help you because your pregnant!"

My dermatologist said that yesterday when I went to see about treatment for psoriasis. "Sorry, can't help you until you have the baby." The nurse & doctor at the ER last night, "Sorry but being pregnant we can't do an x-ray or MRI, we can't give you anything to help it feel better, etc." UGH.


----------



## anti

AARRRRGH!!! You can have an MRI while pregnant - research it!! When I thought I had pelvic girdle pain I researched it and you can have an MRI while pregnant! as for psoriasis - I can only recommened a good cream like E45 until after you have the baby - and then cream with steroids in it I guess.

RBurnett - sorry to hear that! Im so glad Im actually having mine at 20 weeks. Gutted that that's the last one though. Lookinf forward to going to have a look at the birthing unit after my 20 week scan so that I can book in there. yay! Terrified of labour though - trying to watch loads to prepare myself - and getting OH to watch as well so that if I go pshyco and start screaming and shouting - he knows its normal and I still love him! :)


----------



## RBurnett

Ha the oh got to get used to it! Lol. I'm thinking positive that it be hopefully more active and bigger and very easier and more accrute for gender :)


----------



## wavescrash

I love when the internet eats my posts... making me re-type them :/

Thanks anti. Unfortunately my OB wasn't much more help. She said she was worried about an incompetent cervix but she checked and it's closed and not soft at all. The heart rate was 153 bpm (same as last week) and in just about the same location (lower right side) but slightly higher. She said it sounds like I just overdid it and need to take it easy (same as the ER, except they said sit more and work less) yet neither her or the ER felt the need to write a note for work. She suggested a pregnancy band but I don't need to support my bump. It's not abdominal pain :/ She was nice enough to say that if I need to come back again before my next regular appointment then that's okay, rather be safe than sorry.

So now I just hope work is as understanding as I think they are and not having a note from the doc will be ok.


----------



## bumpin2012

Waves, maybe try the support belt, its not just for abdo pains, it can help take some of the stress off of your lower back.


----------



## zephyr

Wow I come back and theres like 5 new pages! I'm always sleeping when the action happens haha
ugggh Its only just gone 8am and I have thrown up twice already today and I feel so queasy :( 
I have been meaning to take bump photos but I keep forgetting!

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Anti - Well that's what I think, I mean I wanna know but at the same time I wanted to keep this pregnancy a surprise anyways and since we already have pretty much everything I can't see why we can't keep it a surprise. I know people want to knit stuff and all but they can knit in neutral colours. I dunno I'm gunna have to convince OH though he has already claimed one baby as his own (the ninja one that hides and is currently residing on my bladder) so he will probably find out the sex of 'his' Would it be really bad if we only found out the sex of one? lol
And yay! only a day after!! I was sad I had to wait so long :(

RBurnett - So glad the pains have gone!!

Pretty Unable - Welcome! OMG you poor thing!! I had vertigo all through my first pregnancy it was awful!! I hope it isn't too bad for you. 

waves - sorry about your pains, I too felt very awful yesterday my hips were even clicking when I adjusted position sitting down and my legs and stomach and lower back ached. I feel like I just over did it and probably should of rested more. Maybe putting your feet up isn't what you want to hear but it is possible that the pains are from not resting enough?
I just read your second post and thought maybe your work could provide a stool for you to sit on when its quiet? I mean you are pregnant they can't really say no to that.


----------



## zephyr

oh yeah and I just sat down to a small bowl of grated tasty cheese and diced onion :/ kinda disturbed by this but it was so tasty!!!!

Anti - just remembered you had said something about a list of useful stuff to get......These were my things I could not have lived without, and a few could of lived withouts, may or may not be the same for others though.

A front pack, a comfortable one. I used these a lot. Meant I could keep baby happy and close by and still get chores done.
Bouncer - All of my babies had one of these. I heard baby swings are good too but I never used one.
BREAST PADS!!! If you are breast feeding!! Always keep a good stock! I'm stocking up big time before the birth because I often got to the end of the box (I brought mine in the weekly shop) and was like oh damn! and then every time without fail when I went to go pick up more there would be a crying baby at the checkout and then I would start leaking everywhere! It was embarrasing.

I can't really think of anything else but if more comes to me Ill post it. A lot of stuff we brought and never used!! People tend to think babies need lots of stuff but in my experience a lot of stuff really does get unused that is why I am so pissed MIL brought us TWO changing tables!!! I brought one for my first baby and never used it!! It was too much hassle to go down to the room and change the baby when I was so busy it was always easier to just whip out a changing mat on the floor. Some people use them, I just personally found it more of an inconvenience and waste of space.
Same with baby baths, it was more effort to fill and empty them than it was to just bathe baby in the adult tub. I think I got a baby bath for my first baby and used it twice.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Wow I come back and theres like 5 new pages! I'm always sleeping when the action happens haha
> ugggh Its only just gone 8am and I have thrown up twice already today and I feel so queasy :(
> I have been meaning to take bump photos but I keep forgetting!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> Anti - Well that's what I think, I mean I wanna know but at the same time I wanted to keep this pregnancy a surprise anyways and since we already have pretty much everything I can't see why we can't keep it a surprise. I know people want to knit stuff and all but they can knit in neutral colours. I dunno I'm gunna have to convince OH though he has already claimed one baby as his own (the ninja one that hides and is currently residing on my bladder) so he will probably find out the sex of 'his' Would it be really bad if we only found out the sex of one? lol
> And yay! only a day after!! I was sad I had to wait so long :(
> 
> RBurnett - So glad the pains have gone!!
> 
> Pretty Unable - Welcome! OMG you poor thing!! I had vertigo all through my first pregnancy it was awful!! I hope it isn't too bad for you.
> 
> waves - sorry about your pains, I too felt very awful yesterday my hips were even clicking when I adjusted position sitting down and my legs and stomach and lower back ached. I feel like I just over did it and probably should of rested more. Maybe putting your feet up isn't what you want to hear but it is possible that the pains are from not resting enough?
> I just read your second post and thought maybe your work could provide a stool for you to sit on when its quiet? I mean you are pregnant they can't really say no to that.

It may just be from not resting enough but it's hard to do in my job especially with my duties but I'm gonna ask.

So we're having my baby shower at the hotel my mom works at because it's cheap for us. Found out today they're under renovation a few months next year so I have to have my baby shower at the end of January. I'll be about 26 weeks but I feel so awkward having it early haha. Only 10 weeks away though.


----------



## zephyr

I think 26 weeks is a good time :D You wont be too tired! How exciting :D


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> I think 26 weeks is a good time :D You wont be too tired! How exciting :D

Thanks!!! I posted about it in the 2nd tri section and several girls commented saying they're having theirs around that same time (25 weeks) so I don't feel too weird about it now. It's exciting for sure.


----------



## RBurnett

Freaking out, I just found a lump in my stomach only the size of a Penny but easy to find and painful. What shall I do?


----------



## anti

Rburnett call your midwife or doc. It's probably nothing but get it checked out to be sure. Xx


----------



## yazzy

RBurnett - check with your doctor or midwife, could be a hernia. 

Well just emailed the company that I bought my doppler from as it still hasn't arrived and I really want to use it. Hopefully it will arrive Monday at the latest as it didn't come today! 

Every do often i'm feeling teeny little bubbly/flutters but its not strong enough to tell what it really is. These gaps between appointments can be a little scary but i'm sure everything is fine :)

Off to my friends in a min to see if I can buy her moses basket! Had a sneaky peek at baby clothes yesterday and they are sooo cute, can't wait to get buying!

zephyr - I hope you are feeling better soon from the sickness, I noticed the last couple days mine is coming back...weird!

Waves - hope you are able to take it a bit easier at work, I know if I was on my feet all day it would hurt!


----------



## RBurnett

yeah i think it is a hernia. I called out of hours DR and she didnt think there was anything to worry about, she asked if i wanted to get it examined and i said only if she thought i should and she didnt think i needed to be seen. Im going to see how it goes and i got midwife in a week and also my consultant so ill show em. If it gets bigger ill get seen sooner. def thinks its all the snezzing and coughing i been doing!


----------



## wavescrash

We're sitting here and I brought up baby names again because we haven't agreed on anything for the most part. I think we're ok with a name for a boy but it's the girl name we can't agree upon.

My heart/mind is set on Everly but he says it doesn't flow, sounds like you're trying to say "ever" and adding "lee" to the end. I want a girly, pretty and uncommon name just like I did with my daughter. He keeps suggesting names that I'd never consider - Jessie, Amber, Casey, Isabelle. Those are (in my opinion) old-school (from the 80's and 90's) and very common. The exact opposite of the kind of name I want. How about the rest of you ladies? Do you guys agree? If you have other children, did you 100% agree on that? Can I just override his opinion and pick Everly? We're never going to agree... ever haha.


----------



## anti

Waves don't even get me started on names! OH and I have stopped having that conversation coz it always ended in an argument coz he won't agree on any names I suggest and he won't suggest any and days you can only choose a name when baby is here. Which is fair enough, but Id like to have some names in mind. He won't even listen to me so I've given up!!! 

We were meant to go to lakeside today to start our Christmas shopping and OH was all for it then he changed his mind so Im in a bad mood now. He's gone out with the dogs and a box of fags. I feel so emotional today. Just wanna cry. Anyway... Life goes on! :)


----------



## wavescrash

:( I'm sorry.

I finally suggested another name I like, he said he likes it, he can "dig it" and then he goes on to keep suggesting other names I don't like. Um, we just agreed on one so let's leave it at that? Boys!


----------



## zephyr

Yazzy - Thanks but I am pretty certain it is here to stay. Vomited again when I woke up first thing this morning as I have been every morning so I think its safe to say its staying for now :(
I really hope your doppler arrives soon! Its much easier to rest even if you cant find a heartbeat you can still hear the movements and when you hear and feel them at the same time you'll know if those feelings you have been getting are baby moving!

Waves - I love the name Everly! Its so sweet, reminds me of Emily which I consider to be a very sweet girly name. Amber is my daughters middle name LOL! I wouldn't pick Amber as a first name though. Maybe if he keeps picking names you dont like let him pick the middle name. I read yesterday another good idea is to write a list of 10 names each and swap and cross off the names you absolutely hate and so you end up with a new list that you both can live with and decide from there.

OH will drive me nuts with names he keeps picking them out of those nerd 40k books. The middle name for a boy will be Nicholas after his best friend who died in a car accident last year but I am almost okay using that as a first name and using his silly names for a second. The only problem is even though we have asked Nick's mum if we can use his name, its all our friends who may judge us for it and I don't wanna annoy or upset anyone......I'm weird like that though :/

I agree with your OH's name picking though, I dislike Jessie and Casey though Isabelle has potential or Isabella, Bella for short or Izzy. I know a couple of Isabelles you see so that name I don't mind. Just get him to keep suggesting hopefully he will suggest something that you fall in love with!

Today I am making another pavlova!! I am so excited! Yesterday I was cleaning out my frog tank and my son dissappeared and went quiet for a couple of minutes and the little monkey had taken a punnet of strawberries out of the fridge, hid behind the couch and ate them all! LOL I went to find him when it went quiet, you know that uneasy feeling when your kids go all silent and you know they are up to no good haha well........I looked behind the couch and here is my son sitting there surrounded by strawberry leaves and stalks, an empty container in his hand, HUGE grin on his face with strawberry juice smeared all over!
Had to go get another couple of punnets for my pav :p 

Anti - I am sorry you aren't going xmas shopping anymore! that would annoy me too. 

When is everyone putting their tree up? I can wait to get mine up. I love xmas but I have been so focussed on babies that I havn't even given xmas a second thought and I am worried I have run out of time to get everything and plan a meal. I think I should get on to that soon. I have my daughters birthday to organise on the 3rd too! busy me!

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## bumpin2012

We're having a hard time with names too. I dont want anything too different, but I dont want anything top 10 either.

I really like Amberley, Lilah, and Luna. He likes Luna, but b/c of Harry Potter, its a no go...

For a boy I like Brennen, Gabriel and Damien. He is ok with Gabriel, but hates the others.

My list of names is soooo much longer for a girl than for a boy...

I used to love the name Bella, but the Twighlight books have ruined it for me.

Waves, you could make a list of all the names you like, and tell him to circle the ones he would agree to. Then you can pick based on the short list. Thats what Im doing.

Zephyr, I might be a bit of a scrooge, but I refuse to decorate for christmas before december 1. My SIL puts her's up after rememberance day, but I would get sick of the tree LONG before christmas. As it is having it up for a month drives me nuts, but having it up makes OH happy, so thats our compromise....lol. I love Christmas, I just hate the clutter of having a tree up and all my stuff relocated...lol. If I could do it treeless, I probably would...

As for the name Nicholas, I think its nice. No one SHOULD judge you for naming your son after a loved one who is no longer with us. My best friend died in a car accident 10 years ago, and Amberley is a tribute to her. Her name was Amanda Kimberley, so I smashed them together for Amberley. If this baby shocks me and pops out a girl, I would probably name her this.


----------



## Ems77

sharon0302 said:


> Hope your Ob is more helpful!
> 
> I am struggling through my own symptom TMI the worst constipation in the world! Finally got given lactulose this morning but it can 2-3 days to work I want to cry!:cry:

Is that available over the counter? Mine makes me so friggin angry!!! I can't not eat, but when I do, I get to the point where I am so constipated that it contributes to making me sick!!! What a vicious, mean, jacked up cycle!!!


----------



## zephyr

bumpin - you are right about the name, but part of me will always worry about upsetting people. I think its a lovely name for a boy, it will be first or middle name. I guess we will see what time brings!
And nah I'm with ya on the setting the tree up on the 1st haha you think you are a scrooge, I used to do it on xmas eve hahahaha but since the kids are older taking it back to the 1st was okay cos the older ones apreciate xmas more and not just trying to pull the tree down. I can't wait!!

I can't stop eating raw onions and cheese! what is wrong with me?! I hate onions!! but its so yummy I always end up going for a second bowl :/

Also today I cracked a double yolker egg while I was thinking about triplets and freaked out cos back before I knew I was having twins I cracked a double yolker and was like "I bet I'm having twins!"
Anyways went to make my pav and was thinking bout trips again and then thought, wouldn't it be funny if I got another double yolker today and I shit you not......I got another one!! 
How funny! 3 double yolkers since being preg and only once before in my whole life!! and that time I was with my grandma and I remember her saying "oooo you know what that means, it means you'll have twins one day"


----------



## yazzy

Oooh names, we have had a couple conversations about names but we don't get very far lol. We have very different ideas, I really love old unusual names whereas the OH isn't that keen. I have one girls name that I really like and OH agreed it was nice so if bubs is a girl I have a feeling we know her name. 

I went round my friends yesterday and got a Moses basket on a rocking stand, cot mobile, baby bath and top and tail thing plus a bouncy chair all for £45...wow what a bargain...I love my friend! She also gave me a really good pregnancy book, loads of neutral baby clothes and a pregnancy pillow for free....must start sorting one of the spare rooms today to put all the things in. Very exciting!

Oh and last night I woke up, and was just drifting off again when I noticed a funny twitching feeling low down on the right hand side of my abdomen, it lasted a few seconds and then promptly disappeared. I was laying perfectly still at the time and thought that has to be baby....do you think it might have been?

Zephyr - very cute about your son eating all the strawberries...better that than loads of chocolate lol! Sorry to hear you are still sick.

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## wavescrash

I'm glad we're not the only ones with name issues. After us not talking to each other awhile, a name popped up in my head that I've always liked. I swear there was a reason I never suggested it but we couldn't think of one. Hannah Grace. He likes it, said he can "dig it" and then went on to suggest more names I hated. Didn't we just agree on one? Let's leave it at that hahaha.


Ugh, so I was at work maybe 10 minutes when my hips/pelvis/legs started hurting so I sat down with my HR. He said I have 2 options. They can either have me just sit at a register and ring (I normally oversee the front end/registers and do a lot of walking) or take a leave of absence. Financially I can't afford the leave right now but if my OH gets a job working more than 1-day a week like he is now (he has 2 possibilities on the horizon so fingers crossed) then I can do a leave and probably will. But for now, I'm just sitting as much as I can. It's just near impossible for me to cashier while sitting due to my height and the construction of the registers. I still have to stand to ring out each guest. I had to come home and put heat on my legs/pelvis. It sucks :/ I feel so broken. They have someone covering my shift tonight but that means I had to wake up at 7am (after closing at work last night) to work an 8-4:30 shift. I'm not sure how long shifts are helping me either but whatever. They're working with me as best they can right now on such short notice with schedules already made up. I just feel like such a mess lately. I ache and I can't sleep well. I woke up just minutes before my alarm this morning after waking up at 3am due to loud noises in the house and felt like I never even slept. OH WELL. What can I do besides complain? Hahaha.

Thanks for listening ladies :)


----------



## zephyr

Waves - Awh I am sorry you are going through a rough time, just think.....it will all be over before you know it!! Take each day at a time and finally when you get your time off you can take some much deserved rest. Sucks at the time though, unfortunately aside from the sitting down I really don't know what else to suggest aside from cutting your hours down slightly?

Yazzy - That's so great you got all that stuff! What a good friend :D and yeah over the past 3 days I brought a total of 8 punnets of strawberries, he loves them so much as do I, so they just don't last long at all. 

My pavlova I made tasted great! I have a slice left for after lunch hehehe I just can't stop thinking about curry :( All morning I have been drooling but I can't get any until we get paid and its OH's day off so we can go on a 'date' together for lunch. I missed out last week because we had a bit of a disagreement that day and he got all huffy and said he wasn't going. WORST payback ever!! deny a pregnant woman her cravings lol that day did not end that well at all. 

Its my daughters birthday on the 3rd! She will be 11 and I don't even know what cake to make her, its the first time I have even been so stumped.


----------



## YoungNImum

zephyr said:


> Waves - Awh I am sorry you are going through a rough time, just think.....it will all be over before you know it!! Take each day at a time and finally when you get your time off you can take some much deserved rest. Sucks at the time though, unfortunately aside from the sitting down I really don't know what else to suggest aside from cutting your hours down slightly?
> 
> Yazzy - That's so great you got all that stuff! What a good friend :D and yeah over the past 3 days I brought a total of 8 punnets of strawberries, he loves them so much as do I, so they just don't last long at all.
> 
> My pavlova I made tasted great! I have a slice left for after lunch hehehe I just can't stop thinking about curry :( All morning I have been drooling but I can't get any until we get paid and its OH's day off so we can go on a 'date' together for lunch. I missed out last week because we had a bit of a disagreement that day and he got all huffy and said he wasn't going. WORST payback ever!! deny a pregnant woman her cravings lol that day did not end that well at all.
> 
> Its my daughters birthday on the 3rd! She will be 11 and I don't even know what cake to make her, its the first time I have even been so stumped.

MM ur pic of ur pavalova looks nice id happily eat all the strawberrys as i dont like the rest lol
My daughter 1st birthday is on the 23rd december i think im just going to get her cupcakes made from the bakery as a big caqke would only go to waste here x


----------



## zephyr

That's a really good idea! though I gotta say birthday on the 23rd of dec?! OMG!! That's almost xmas lol

I spent some of this morning looking online at cake ideas and nothing springs out that I can work with. Every birthday I always spend a lot of time on the cake cos its something I really enjoy and the harder to make the better. I usually plan it weeks ahead but this time, I just don't know whats going on lol must be pregnancy fog.


----------



## wavescrash

Man oh man this baby is pretty active at 2am haha! The movement I feel is very faint but I definitely feel it. I really hope this isn't an indicator of what their sleep patterns will be like once they're born!!! It's still exciting to feel it all, even if it is almost unnoticeable :)


----------



## zephyr

That is so cute :D and very exciting!! I can't wait for the huge prods and the strange shapes your tummy makes :p 
When mine move they do it at the same time and its all over everywhere from my bladder to my belly button and the one closer to my stomach flip flops round and makes me feel like hurling :/


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies, hope ur all doing well. 

We have a boys name bt we cant agree on a girls, or more like I dont like any girl names!
I have told DH that this is the only child we be having, i cant stand the amount of pain Im in everyday. The pain woke me last night and its was like cramp all down the left side of my stomach :(. Im saying I wont have another now but im sure we will, the pain is really getting me down. Wish I could have 1 painless day.

Anyway enough moaning. Im gald some of you can feel baby and I hope I will soon :)
I just looked at someones ticker that was 15 weeks and i was thinking I cant wit for that to be me and then I just realised I am... god how time goes fast!!


----------



## anti

Hope all you ladies are feeling well - and Happy Monday! Can you believe its December next week?!?!

Anyway - after I was grumpy most of the weekend things got a bit better yesterday - OH finally said (by himslef without any hinting from me) that we need to start buying stuff for the baby! Yay! So we went out and bought some diapers. I got some maternity bra's coz my normal ones were way to small for me and very uncomfortable. we were also looking at buggies and I think we have almost decided on one. We didnt make a decision yesterday coz I was tired after shopping around costco and all that - but within the next 2-3 weeks I think we would have ordered the buggy and a changing unit (looking at one thats a chest of drawers with the changing unit on top). We gonna probably order it from mothercare and put it on layby - so we can pay it off every week or so and then it will get delivered before baby is here. Getting so excited now! We gotta start sorting out the nursery as well soon. We've got OH son this weekend and one of my friends is coming over from Switzerland next weekend, and then OH's son the weekend after again - so those three weekends are out the picture. We want to paint the nursery over christmas so I really need to get my act together! eek!

Has anyone been looking at breast pumps yet?


----------



## yazzy

RBurnett - I expect it is all the stretching your body is coping with, hopefully it will calm down soon. I had about 2 - 3 days of hardly any discomfort and yesterday it felt like I was being stretched again and was all sore and achey!

YoungNi - talking of your daughters birthday on the 23rd Dec my OH's is Christmas Eve - quite funny having the tree up and then putting out birthday stuff...i'm a big kid on birthday's and love balloons and things :)

Ahhh i'm really jealous of you all feeling baby moving, apart from the occasional flutter I'm not feeling anything. I just can't wait to feel big movements.

Zephyr - yes she is a great friend giving me all that stuff, we have know each other since we were at playschool (around 2 years old). I can now clear out a wardrobe in the spare room and start putting baby stuff in there. We have another smaller spare room which will be the nursery but i've decided we should start doing that around Feb time.

Sooo only a week until my next appointment...time is flying!


----------



## RBurnett

we have brought some baby grows and thats it so far, going to wait till i brought all the xmas present and look around in the sales in Januray.

I been very hormonal this weekend. DH went out for the first time in ages with his friends and i was feeling big and ugly so when I picked him up I was in a mood. Sunday morning I was crying saying he didnt care for me anymore and fancy me and that he prob saw lots of fit unpregnant girls that night. I was just crying and first and bless him he had no idea why. Around mid-day I finally told him why I was upset and he got upset cos he couldnt understand why I think he didnt care and he had a tear in his eye when he told me he loves me and cares for me more than ever before now...:D.. BLOODT HORMONES!


----------



## yazzy

Hi Anti! We must have posted at the same time!

That's great about your OH, mine is starting to do the same and we also said about the Mothercare thing where you just order what you want, pay it off and pick a delivery date nearer the time the baby is here. I think we are just going to get a cot/cot bed and baby car seat and a few little bits, nothing too extravagent. Saying about the changing cupboard thing I am being given a Mothercare one from my cousin, her dad bought it only 6 months ago and she doesn't use it now so said I can have it.

Haven't looked at any breast pumps yet, probably do that in January when you get the sales on, will definitely get one though.


----------



## sharon0302

Vaurissa said:


> sharon0302 said:
> 
> 
> Hope your Ob is more helpful!
> 
> I am struggling through my own symptom TMI the worst constipation in the world! Finally got given lactulose this morning but it can 2-3 days to work I want to cry!:cry:
> 
> Is that available over the counter? Mine makes me so friggin angry!!! I can't not eat, but when I do, I get to the point where I am so constipated that it contributes to making me sick!!! What a vicious, mean, jacked up cycle!!!Click to expand...

I got mine from pharmacist. They tried to put me off and to go see doctor and nearly cried in middle of shop as I wouldn't have chance of appointment to middle of this week, and so he gave it to me. Just don't think people realise how uncomfortable it can be, particularly when you have no options to take anything!


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Ladies

I hope you all had a fantastic weekend! I'm leaving work now to go look after my very sick husband :-( I hope he is better before our scan tomorrow! I'm so nervous for that. 

Enjoy the rest of your day, and I'll post as soon as I'm back after the scan with an update!

xxx


----------



## RBurnett

claire-RSA good luck with scan x


----------



## YoungNImum

zephyr said:


> That's a really good idea! though I gotta say birthday on the 23rd of dec?! OMG!! That's almost xmas lol
> 
> I spent some of this morning looking online at cake ideas and nothing springs out that I can work with. Every birthday I always spend a lot of time on the cake cos its something I really enjoy and the harder to make the better. I usually plan it weeks ahead but this time, I just don't know whats going on lol must be pregnancy fog.

Ino its crazy lol but i wont to make sure the 23rd is for her birthday and x-mas dosnt take over iykwim, OH'S mum thought it was silly that i wont to wrap her birthday pressents in birthday paper and not x-mas paper. But like i said if her birthday was in march i wouldnt wrap her birthday stuff up in x-mas paper :dohh:



yazzy said:


> RBurnett - I expect it is all the stretching your body is coping with, hopefully it will calm down soon. I had about 2 - 3 days of hardly any discomfort and yesterday it felt like I was being stretched again and was all sore and achey!
> 
> YoungNi - talking of your daughters birthday on the 23rd Dec my OH's is Christmas Eve - quite funny having the tree up and then putting out birthday stuff...i'm a big kid on birthday's and love balloons and things :)
> 
> Ahhh i'm really jealous of you all feeling baby moving, apart from the occasional flutter I'm not feeling anything. I just can't wait to feel big movements.
> 
> Zephyr - yes she is a great friend giving me all that stuff, we have know each other since we were at playschool (around 2 years old). I can now clear out a wardrobe in the spare room and start putting baby stuff in there. We have another smaller spare room which will be the nursery but i've decided we should start doing that around Feb time.
> 
> Sooo only a week until my next appointment...time is flying!

Ah lovely, she was due boxing day but came early, so was lovely having her with us for x-mas her first x-mas an she was 2days old :cloud9:


----------



## RBurnett

Back ache :( aaarrrhhhh!


----------



## anti

RBurnett you need to take it easy - seems as though you're having a hard time of all this. :hugs:

I really want today to go quicker!! haha - still trying to figure out when to stop work. I need to speak to my OH about it as well. I want some time alone before bubs comes alon - and I want time to prepare the house etc etc. Those of you that are working - when are you stopping? And those that worked before previousl babies, when did you stop? Just looking for opinions really. :)


----------



## sharon0302

Anti- I am stopping 2 weeks before due date, but for 3 weeks prior to this I am going to use some hols and finish work at 2.30 every day. This means I will have bit of time by myself during school time and time with my son after school. This of course all relies on bubs not arriving early and my health remaining as is!


----------



## yazzy

Anti - I work full time and my due date is May 10th however i'm thinking of finishing at the very beginning of April. I have holiday to use and I have my wedding on April 28th so I just want plenty of time to chill and put my feet up :) To be honest I don't intend on coming back to this job but hopefully will find something else part time thats if I haven't managed to get more of my dog business set up to run alongside the training that I do already.


----------



## YoungNImum

I left 11wks before i was due with my daughter, felt like work dragged in till the day i finished i was so glad to just be able to relax and go shopping and get the last minute things i needed. I didnt return to work tho. which i wasnt really bothered about as it wasnt a job i liked to wake up an wonted to do 5days a week.
And the boss was a complete me,myself and i women we where really her numbers rather than her workers, she loved the money if nothing els.


----------



## anti

Im thinking of end of feb middle of march sometime - so i'll have about 2 months to myself. I know that time will go really quick. Work just drags by - doesnt help that I really dont like the job! I was also thinking of leaving end of Jan - just because Im a temp with and agency and I dont know how mat pay works - if I leave end of jan I get mat allowance instead. I think jan is a bit early though. I will see how I feel over Christmas and speak to OH and see what he says. ive wanted to leave here for ages now, but hanging on for the money and the mat allowance. Dont want to stress myself out just for 1 months extra money. will see how it goes I guess - just really hate this job - Ive never hated a job so much in my life! but I keep smiling and telling myself this time next year I'll be at home looking after baby. :)


----------



## RBurnett

i got the consultant next week and the midwife the day after so will see what they say. I woke up in agony last night with my stomach the pain acutally woke me up and lasted for about half hour and now i just hurt everywhere :(.

Going to start aqua arobics next Tuesday with my pregnant friend. Looking forward to it.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> That is so cute :D and very exciting!! I can't wait for the huge prods and the strange shapes your tummy makes :p
> When mine move they do it at the same time and its all over everywhere from my bladder to my belly button and the one closer to my stomach flip flops round and makes me feel like hurling :/

:) Very exciting indeed! I imagine you feel more, frequently with 2 in there!!!

I feel it mostly down low and a bit center and to the right. Which is about where we've found the heart beat. It's so exciting though. Makes me want to stay up late each night so I can feel it more often hahaha.


----------



## PrettyUnable

I'm currently signed off work with vertigo, have been since 12th October :(

My employers aren't impressed and they don't even know I'm pregnant yet. At this rate I'll be telling them I'm pregnant before I go back to work :dohh:
My referral appointment with the ENT department is on the wait list and could take up to 6months :growlmad: So I just have to hope that the vertigo will wear off on it's own soon.
If I get to go back to work...

I was hoping to book holidays and finish for maternity leave at beginning of April, if I'm well enough to go back and if my employer doesn't sack me first.


----------



## zephyr

Youngnimum - I know what you mean about the xmas taking over the birthday part and if you could always keep that seperate for her that would be wonderful. That's kind of the problem we have now that our family has grown so large is poor Rose and OH's birthday is in the busiest month of the year so they end up having very small ones. This year we are having a bbq for Rose and omg its less than 2 weeks away hahaha!!

RBurnett - I am so sorry you have to go through all that pain! I hope it gets better for you soon.

Waves - Yeah, well my midwife actually said at my last appointment, don't be shocked if you start feeling a whole lot of movement everywhere haha I was a bit shocked the first time they both moved at once. And haha yeah same here, cos thats usually the time I feel it most is in bed, but unfortunately I have to sleep. Sometimes I just don't want to though.

Well I am still taking my iron and this will be the second morning I havn't thrown up. I am hoping so bad it doesn't come back!! I know I say this every week haha but I keep thinking when I get a break that its the last of it.
Today I am going to plant some tomato plants in my garden. I have grown some seedlings and they really need to be planted out. I cant be bothered weeding my overgrown vege garden but I know if it isn't done then this year we will not have veges. I managed to plant a whole lot of corn but thats it haha. 

Hope everyone else has a great day!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - Yeah, well my midwife actually said at my last appointment, don't be shocked if you start feeling a whole lot of movement everywhere haha I was a bit shocked the first time they both moved at once. And haha yeah same here, cos thats usually the time I feel it most is in bed, but unfortunately I have to sleep. Sometimes I just don't want to though

Oh nice :) I just want to feel it more, more, MORE. I remember the full-on kicks and rolls I felt once baby and my bump got bigger the first pregnancy and I think that's what I miss the most. I think around 19 weeks is when I felt real kicks with my daughter and that's not too far away. Hopefully movement increases soon. I'm impatient and it's such a nice way to connect with the baby.

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better! Hope it lasts.
Currently, the smell of whatever is cooking downstairs is making me feel a bit icky but oh well.

I feel like my bump is just expanding by the day. Seriously feels like it's bigger each day. Such a strange feeling.


----------



## zephyr

haha thats awesome! I feel the same....expanding.... only this time round it feels heavier which I guess is to be expected. I have started that whole not being able to reach something in front o me cos my bump gets in the way haha

19 weeks is not too far away! Just think time is going to fly the next 4 weeks or so cos of the xmas buildup and hopefully by xmas you'll be feeling those big prods and kicks. I can't wait either! Then I can leave my doppler alone :p


----------



## rjsmam

hey ladies! hope you're all well......

can relate to the expanding by the day feeling - i feel exactly the same - need to get maternity trouser soon me thinks.

zephyr fingers crossed re the sickness.. my ms has returned too and am gutted! i'm not phsyically sick but i feel constantly nauseous and the smells are really unbearable all over again - i thought it had passed.. sob


x


----------



## wavescrash

Definitely expanding. I normally slouch when I sit but now it's so uncomfortable because my stomach gets in the way hahaha. I'm glad I'm getting my bump earlier than the last pregnancy but it's just getting in my way. When I have to bend down to pick something up, I have to do this weird pregnancy squat (I'm sure you know what I'm talking about) and everyone laughs at me.

Yeah, especially working in retail around the holidays, the time is going to fly. 3 weeks & 3 days until my ultrasound and until I know whether we're team pink or blue. I can't believe it's already coming up on that time. I want to start planning for my shower since it's so soon but I don't think there's anything I can actually do yet hahah. We're waiting to hear back as to whether or not I can get the room Jan 26th and I have a guest list so far but I think that's all I can do. I wish I weren't so impatient haha.


----------



## ClaireRSA

Morning all!
had a good scan today, baby measuring on time and looking cute  The doc couldn't get a perfect shot for a gender reveal but she got a half decent one is quite sure that it is a GIRL! I have another scan next Tuesday with the fetal medicine specialist and he should be able to confirm  so for now we are team PINK!!


----------



## anti

Claire I am so so so happy for you!! You have no idea! After the scare you had at the beginning I get so nervous when you go for scans and then Im so so happy when you come back and tell us baby is measuring perfect and looks good. Im so happy!!! :) I'll update the front page to team pink for you - if it changes let me know. :)

I forgot to tell you ladies - we told OH's son last weekend about bubs - and we found out that his mom is due 8 days after me!! What are the chances?! Worried about her though coz she had to have a medical termination at 24 weeks in Jan coz there was something wrong with the baby, then she had an early miscarriage in about May/June (we found out from her family - she didn't want us knowing) and the only reason she told us about this one was coz we told her about ours. Im happy for her - but worried as well! I was really scared to tell her after what she's been through this year so I was so happy to find out they were expecting as well!

Can't believe its December next week!! Last weekend OH started talking about hospital bags and I freaked out! My tummy flipped and I went cold - gotta start thinking about all that next year sometime as well! Scary stuff!

On a good note - I felt baby move last night - 100% sure it was him. It felt like someone was rubbing their finger on the inside of me just about my pubic bone - felt very very weird! I felt kinda bad coz OH and I had just dtd :blush: so thought we might have upset baby. Im sure it was just coincidence though.

Anyway - enough rambling for now! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## ClaireRSA

yay thanks anti! I know, I didn't think I would ever be happy again after my loss in March...seeing that little pink stork has made me tear up with happiness!


----------



## RBurnett

Another sleepless night thanks to stomach and back ache. I just feel like im moaning and i really want to enjoy this pregnancy. I have put of going to the Drs this morning as I feel like they will do nothing and just say its normal...is it?

ClaireRSA - glad your scan has gone well and that u maybe having a lil girl! Exciting!

Anti - that was pobably baby, i have not felt anything since the buble feeling last week so I think i made it up lol.


----------



## yazzy

Claire - great news about the scan, really pleased for you...ahh and a pink one :)

RBurnett - sorry you are suffering, I think we are all so different so yes it can be perfectly normal. I had 3 or so really good days last week and now i'm sore again, sciatica is getting me and I have a sore tummy where my uterus is....I think everything is stretching because my bump is definitely changing.

Rjsmam - sorry to hear you are feeling sick again, mine started again just around 15 weeks, nothing too major but definitely feeling sick and my bbs got sore aswell lol!

Wow only a couple days and i'll be 16 weeks, where is the time going. Totally given up on my doppler arriving, contacted Amazon on Saturday and we agreed if its not here by Wednesday I get a full refund. I just really wanted one for reassurance because I don't know if i'm getting movements and I want to know my baby is all ok.


----------



## RBurnett

yazzy - i have booked a Drs appointment for later as i think my lump in my stomach has got bigger. I didnt know if it was normal to get pain across and up my stomach thought it was just low pain that we should be getting. Im sure it is just streching though. What do you do for your back pain?


----------



## yazzy

RBurnett - I wonder if you do have a hernia and that is causing a lot of the pain. I think you are right to see the doctor. With regards to back pain I grin and bear it. At the moment with the sciatica I am just getting niggles - like the occasional shooting pain from my back down my leg so its bearable. I have stretches I can do to help and you are meant to keep walking through it. The only times I've had it when it has been unbearable i've literally laid down until it goes...thankfully thats few and far between. My mum suffers with it aswell!


----------



## rjsmam

Morning all! Having a v frustrating day at work today... raaaah...... :blush:

Claire  am so excited for you, you must be on :cloud9: Wow mega excited that were starting to find out genders. 

RBurnett  sorry about your pains, hope you get good advice at the drs

Yazzy  sorry about your Doppler  Ive bid for some on ebay but keep missing out. Might fork out for a new one though.

We defo wanna find out the gender & I so hope babe cooperates when its time. I put a scan pic up in first tri to ask for guesses based on the skull theory  the verdict so far is boy! My dh thinks its a boy and whilst Ill be happy regardless Id secretly love a girl (I have a son and step son already). I felt some pressure last night in bed, like a prod from the inside & hope it was babe. I still feel Im holding back on getting too excited though  havent had my blood test for the downs etc yet & wont get it til 16wk apmnt with the midwife. Im probably being silly & should just relax. 




x


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> yazzy - i have booked a Drs appointment for later as i think my lump in my stomach has got bigger. I didnt know if it was normal to get pain across and up my stomach thought it was just low pain that we should be getting. Im sure it is just streching though. What do you do for your back pain?

I went to the ER with pain up the middle of my abdomen and they said it's just round ligament pain.

I didn't think I was supposed to feel much besides the ligament pain or back pain yet I can't be on my feet more than 30 minutes or I become unable to walk. I have all the symptoms of SPD (google it if you're not sure what it is) other than the fact that it's not a constant pain... it comes on after I'm on my feet. It's not normal for pregnancy for me but sure enough, I have it and my doc isn't at all concerned. EVERY pregnancy is different.


I'm so excited to see that I still have a nice round bump upon waking after the bloat has settled :) I swear this thing is larger each day.


----------



## RBurnett

the back ache is mainly lower back but can travel up and also down my legs, i cant cope with that (most of the time) Its the stomach pains that can wake me up at night and really bothers me. Ill see what the Dr says about the lump. you cant see the lump, only feel it x


----------



## bumpin2012

Yikes! Rburnett, I think you should go and see your dr. These seem like more than just pregnancy aches and pains (and I think its a bit early for all that!)

For you ladies feeling baby: IM JEALOUS! Im 17 weeks, and haven't felt a darn thing. If I didn't hear a healthy HB last week I would be starting to worry a bit. Im probably being impatient, but I want to feel something SOOO BAD! Waves, I know what you mean about the expanding! I take a picture every 2 weeks and measure my belly for our mothers (so they can watch the progress) and at 16+1 (wed) I was 34 inches. On sunday, OH said to me "Gee, when did you get pregnant?" and I measured again and I was 36 inches!!! I grew 2 inches in 4 days...

Zephyr: Hopefully all this sickness passes soon. Im still feeling queasy at times. Always following a night shift at work. Not throwing up, just gagging a lot. 

Claire: Congrats on the pink bump!!! Thats soooo wonderful that all seems to be progressing well for you!

I love that some of us are finding out gender! I still think this baby is a boy, and my feeling gets stronger every week.

Rjs: I got all my bloodwork papers at my 16 week appt. I think you have until 20 weeks to get it done, so not to worry, you have lots of time! Are you worried about Downs?

Anyways, Im heading to bed after a long night shift at work! Have a wonderful day ladies!


----------



## anti

waves I know what you're talking about! (SPD) I think i had/have that as well but doc told me it was just aches and pains. They dont seem to take it seriously at all!! :(

RBurnett - get to the doc asap and let us know how you get on. Thinking of you! Take it easy! 

So bored of work already! just wanna go home! Can't wait to pack in work completely!


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks ladies, Drs at 6.00 uk time x


----------



## anti

RBurnett - let us know. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Totally off topic - what are people getting their OH's for Christmas?! I realy have no idea where to even start!! *sigh* Christmas is fast approaching as well!


----------



## yazzy

Good luck at the docs RBurnett, I hope they can help or atleast reassure you.

Anti - its easy for me and the OH this year as we've decided to just spend a very small amount because we have the wedding and baby to be paying for. Although i've got his birthday on Christmas Eve and I like to make birthdays special so he will get presents for that no matter what he says - oh and that will probably be some clothes this year because he never takes the time to buy himself new things and maybe some fishing stuff - he's obsessed with fishing and does a lot of competitions.


----------



## RBurnett

My OH wants timberland boots and superdry clothes...bloody expensive taste!! I have also got him tickets for a comedian he wants (he dont know about it and i put that its from B, nickname or bubba)


----------



## anti

Glad you're all sorted - last year my Oh wanted a F! driving experience - so I got it for him and he had to have a back op so couldn't use it - got it changed into vouchers so now he has to chose something else - but we never have time for things like that now. He never wants new clothes (and I always buy them coz it easy) so I really dont know. He never got me anything for my birthday - so Im thinking of asking him what, if anything we are going to do for Christmas. I know he's going to say dont buy presents - but still feel like i need to get him something coz when baby is here I wont be working so presents that I pay for are going to be a thing of the past!


----------



## RBurnett

Well that was a waste of time she proded my belly and said she couldn't find anything, cos she was feeling wrong area. I said I'll show her and she said no its ok it's prob a fatty lump! The pain is just spazams which she said normal in pregnancy


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> waves I know what you're talking about! (SPD) I think i had/have that as well but doc told me it was just aches and pains. They dont seem to take it seriously at all!! :(

I know, seriously!!! I wish they'd give us answers other than "Stay off your feet!" My pregnant friend was diagnosed with SPD around 20 weeks and was put on bed rest, received a temporary handicapped parking permit, pain meds stronger than Tylenol, the works.


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> Waves, I know what you mean about the expanding! I take a picture every 2 weeks and measure my belly for our mothers (so they can watch the progress) and at 16+1 (wed) I was 34 inches. On sunday, OH said to me "Gee, when did you get pregnant?" and I measured again and I was 36 inches!!! I grew 2 inches in 4 days...

I had to take more pictures today because it's just so crazy how much it's growing! And don't worry about not feeling a lot of movement. This is my second which is why I can feel it faster than I did my first pregnancy but even still it's few and far between movements, sometimes too faint to notice if I weren't paying attention.


These are my 15+5 shots... I feel like I'm going to explode hahaha. I've only gained a single pound as well. My doc hasn't been concerned about my weight yet though.

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/3-2.png

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/2-2.png


----------



## RBurnett

So.. they going to give the mum the right to have a C-Section! What are your views on this?

I dont think i agree on it. I think we are made to give birth nauturally and we have all the bits to do it. I agree its necessary for some ladies due to medical reasons but I dont think woman should just choose to have one, its just not natural. The thought of a c-section scares me more than a natural birth!


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw congrats claire!

Another yellow bump for us, plus the hospital i go to dosnt tell the gender, but i loved the feeling i got when she popped out and id asked what she was.

Im 15wks today how time flys!


----------



## zephyr

Claire - Congrats on the great scan and yay you got a pink one! was that what you were hoping for? or were you okay for both?

RBurnett - Don't worry bout the moaning, I am sure each and every one of us will hit a point in the pregnancy where we have major complaints also, like me and my morning sickness that just. wont. go. away! I just really hope all those pains you are having are nothing serious and just growing pains!! Good luck with yoru appointment

Bumpin - awh it sucks when baby takes a while to feel! I guess maybe it depends on where the placenta is also? I'm unsure but when I had my 1st I felt her at 12 weeks ish but my 3rd I didn't feel till well over 20 weeks. I can't remember when exactly I think it may of been 22 or so cos I remember thinking it was really odd. And I was pretty slim then too so I have no idea why I couldn't feel it.
As for the sickness, thanks :) I really thought it would be okay but yesterday arvo It happened all over again then again this morning. Granted its not as bad as it was and most of the time its just nausea I just really wanna stop throwing up.
I just saw your ticker again!! OMG 17 weeks?! Its always your ticker that I see and go oh wowwweee thats gone fast.

Anti - I have no idea what I am getting OH for xmas. His birthday is on the 7th so I have to get him a bday pressie too :( he keeps hinting at a ring LOL! like a mans dress ring so I may go see if there's any sales on and get him one, he would like one that's engraved weird huh. Last year I got him a game, Fallout New Vegas WORST mistake ever!! I never saw him for a long time after that, he just lived in the bedroom and grunted every now and then haha. 

Waves - I am so shocked at how much you have grown, your bump is huge!! :D

I never did get my plants planted yesterday I curled up on the couch instead and became part of the couch till dinner time and OH cooked tea. I am hoping to get them out today haha but as I said earlier the mornings start of so good, I shoudl do it in the morning!! but then I have so much to do in the mornings. After I have my breakfast while I do my online stuff I'm straight into whatever cleaning needs to be done.


----------



## zephyr

RBurnett - I'm not sure if that's a new thing over there? Here we have been able to elect c sections for a while. Some people really enjoy birth, for others its terrifying and if it really is a bad experience for you then I think its great that you have the choice. I don't think first time mums should be allowed to choose one though unless medically needed, but that's just my opinion. I feel like that is taking the easy way out. 

For me I will probably elect one even if I am able to deliver my babies but we will see. The thought of having one scares me to no end though.


----------



## RBurnett

zephyr - i understand what u mean about ppl being scared about having a normal birth but im more scared about needing a c-section if i have lol. But everyone to their own. Yeah u got two lil ones to deliver, how exciting!! :)


----------



## yazzy

Normal birth all the way for me, I think c-sections should only be opted for if necessary. I wonder if some people understand that it is major surgery. Although my next door neighbour had her twins naturally it is definitely more common for multiples to be born via c-section. 

I am so achey today, i'm getting all sorts of muscle ache around my stomach...can't wait for bed!


----------



## wavescrash

I know!!!!! It's so crazy!! Just got our date and location for my baby shower confirmed!! January 26th :)


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> Waves, I know what you mean about the expanding! I take a picture every 2 weeks and measure my belly for our mothers (so they can watch the progress) and at 16+1 (wed) I was 34 inches. On sunday, OH said to me "Gee, when did you get pregnant?" and I measured again and I was 36 inches!!! I grew 2 inches in 4 days...
> 
> Waves, are you worried about how uncomfortable you may be if you keep growing like this? I was thinking about that the other day, and I know I would be. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> Another sleepless night thanks to stomach and back ache. I just feel like im moaning and i really want to enjoy this pregnancy. I have put of going to the Drs this morning as I feel like they will do nothing and just say its normal...is it?.Click to expand...
> 
> Pregnancies differ, I know that now and yep, it can be normal. I have not been able to enjoy mine yet either. I am sick STILL and I am also still exhausted. I am angry and just want to be able to enjoy this since it was not my idea in the first place, lol. I was done, DH doesn't have any so I decided to give him one... so far, regretting that decision LMAO!Click to expand...


----------



## miayahsmommy

13 weeks and 4 days and BLOWING UP..... 
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/387190_10150393036168043_592963042_8567041_791817417_n.jpg


----------



## zephyr

While I was at ballet last week even though I was already seriously considering a c section, the ballet tutor approached me and said something along the lines of "so whens the date for the c section?" and I said "well I havn't decided 100% whether we will be having one" and her reply was "Oh no don't be silly, book one in now. You don't wanna do that the old fashioned way, you would be crazy to"
I found what she said really amusing and sad at the same time.

I know heaps of people give birth naturally to twins and I keep flicking back and forth on the idea but I am not sure I could do that. I think my biggest fear is what if the first one was delivered fine but the second got stuck and then I would have to recover from both!! I keep saying to avoid that I may as well opt for c section, but I also know that the chances of that happening aren't all that high......what a choice I try not to think about it too much. I don't like the idea of being cut open. My sister had an emergency c section about a month back and her recovery took ages and she was in heaps of pain for about a week afterwards and that scares me! My first baby after the vaginal delivery I was at the supermarket doing my xmas shopping the next day!! I couldn't imagine taking so long to recover from surgery and I really dont understand why people just choose that for themselves without good reasons.


----------



## zephyr

miyahsmummy - oh wow look at that bump!! everyones bumps are so huge!! Mines about the same the only difference to mine is that its higher. The top of my fundus is just a teeny bit above my belly button now SCARY STUFF! 

Vaurissa - I am so sorry you are still sick! I am getting a few days break here and there my nausea is back today along with some vomiting but not as bad as the other week. I hope yours starts to ease soon too. 

Congrats on the date waves!! I hope you have an awesome baby shower :D Its scary to think that its not actually all that far away.

OH did something to annoy me today and I think my hormones are making me over react but I'm unsure.
He keeps bumping into his ex who supposedly was awful to him and cheated on him etc anyways shes a trouble maker and he promised to avoid her (she works in the office where he studies) but today he txt me all this I love you crap basically being a huge suck up and then when I asked whats going on he txt me saying he saw his ex and felt that he should apologise to her and did!! and I'm like wtf?! are you for real? We have been together years!! and they were together 3 months when he was 18 and she was his first love and as far as he told me she was a cow to him and he hated her.
So why on earth would he go and apologise to her?! Hes such a stubborn ass I have to fight tooth and nail for an apology out of him when he stuffs up, yet she does nothing to deserve an apology and he so easily gives her one, not to mention the whole "I know talking to hers gunna open a huge can of worms so I promise I will stay away"

I just can't believe it and I am not talking to him right now, I feel so upset about it all and I don't even know if I am over reacting or what. We have been happy, why rock the boat ya know? Also I am curious as to what hes apologised for cos as far as I know from what he has told me she doesn't deserve one, so I think he hasn't told me the full story either.
Uggh would be so much easier to assess the situation if I didn't have pregnancy hormones racing through my body. But this really upset me. And it is just so unlike him. I am stumped as to why he would bother. he can't stand her, or at least thats what hes been telling me anyways, they had a big catch up too so it wasn't just a 'sorry' walk away now I feel better, it was an apology that sparked up a huge conversation.

Am I being silly? 

I also feel like crying cos we have no eggs and so I can't make pavlova to drown my sorrows in sugar ahaha gahhh


----------



## miayahsmommy

right now my LO is measuring big.. im hoping they change my due date.


----------



## zephyr

Just to add in before I head off to bed, I feel much better now. Alot of it was hormones I do still feel a bit offended by it all though but meh its not the end of the world and I understand his reasoning behind it now that he explained in person and not through txt!! Thats the one thing I will never understand, why people bring up serious stuff through txts. It always, always gets blown out of proportion!!! and seems worse than it actually is.


----------



## ClaireRSA

Morning ladies!
I was so sick this morning..haha I really thought that by 16 weeks this would have passed. Now I'm at my desk and I am starving! cant win. 

As for a C-section, I have to have one. I had a c-section in March - I had the option of natural birth but I just wanted my nightmare over with asap so I opted for the surgery. So now my doc is not in favour of VBAC so ja, c-section it is. At least I know what I'm getting myself in for, but given the option I would have loved to try natural birth, I think it is something to be very proud of. We call someone having an elective c-section "too posh to push" haha. 

It has finally cooled down here and the summer rains have set in which is a wonderful change from 37 C. 

Have a great day!
xxx


----------



## anti

I had loads of catching up to do there! Wow!

Zephyr - Im glad you're feeling better and he explained it all when he got home!

waves - lovely bump! That is getting big! :)

Im so tired today! *sigh* 

Spoke to my sister in law last night (she's due in March) and she was asking about the tommee tippee sterilizer coz they ate 60 Euros in Ireland!!! They're on offer here at the moment for £20. So Im gonna get her one this weekend and post it over to her. Couldn't believe the price when she told me! Madness!!

Anyway - half way through the week now. There's a new person just started with us at work - and she is gonna be our boss and guess where she's sitting?! NEXT TO ME!!! So I wont be able to be on here as often as I am at the moment! :( 

Have a good day all.


----------



## yazzy

Morning all!

Zephyr - don't worry about the worrying over your OH, I would be a bit like that if my OH apologised to any of his ex's. But yes pregnancy hormones take over a little bit I think! I've had a big raarrrr at my OH this morning - he's watching me wash the dog bowls up and decides to tell me he didn't know its not for us to use on our stuff.....uhh we had that conversation numerous times, he just never listens to me!! So now i'm panicking thinking he's been using this yukky brush cleaning our things when its used to clean bowls that have raw meat in!! Saying that he has just sent me a message to say he hasn't done anything with it for months and months and to put it somewhere else so he doesn't forget....men eh messing with our hormones!!

I think my bump has got bigger over night, I am starting to wonder if all these aches and pains happen when my bump is stretching. I have no idea about my uterus but i'd say it feels higher now. I can feel it easier when I wake up in the morning.

Hope you all have a good day :)


----------



## wavescrash

Yazzy, the pains are probably due to your bump growing :) Exciting!

Anti, thanks!!!!

Oh ladies, pregnancy brain has struck again. It's not a huge deal but I said my baby shower is Jan 26th but I mean 29th. I only realized it when someone asked me why I was having it on a Thursday haha.

I'm so excited as tomorrow is Thursday and marks another pregnancy week for me. It also means only 3 weeks until my ultrasound :) And it's Thanksgiving here tomorrow so I get a nice day off work to just relax. We did dinner last night as my Mom works tomorrow night so I have nothing to do all day besides watch the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade on tv and shower and do laundry and bask in being 16 weeks pregnant finally!

However... today I must go work 8-4:30 and hate every minute of it because I work in retail and the greedy holiday shoppers are out in full-force.


----------



## cliqmo

Good afternoon Ladies, 

I got put forwards a week at my dating scan, so now due 31st May :happydance:

Please can I join you? :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

You may absolutely join us!!! Congrats and welcome :) We're just a bunch of whining pregnant women who seem to be falling apart due to pains and nausea so if you can handle that, you're in!

:)


----------



## anti

Im so looking forward to getting to 16 weeks - even more for 20 weeks! :)

I've just worked out that if I leave work end of Jan - I will be entitled to Mat Allowance - but that would only be paid from beginning of March - so about 4-5 weeks with nothing coming in. I dont really want to stay here passed January because I hate the job so much. I know the extra money is handy - but I really dont like coming in - I know it sounds stupid but Ive never hated a job so much in my life. It's boring, repetitive and the people aren't very nice. so I think I should just leave once ive qualified for mat allowance just to save myself the stress and agro at work. will speak to OH. I know he'll be fine with it - but he never discusses things - just nods and agrees. Bless him


----------



## RBurnett

Its been a pretty much a painless day today.. Whoopie!! :)


----------



## yazzy

Cliqmo - welcome to the May 2012 group! Everyone is lovely in here :)

RBurnett - yay for a pain free day! 

I'm achey today down the sides of my lower abdomen but earlier sat at my desk I am sure I felt little movements low down...very cute, thats happened the last couple days now!


----------



## anti

front page updated - welcome cliqmo! :)

another day from hell in the office - only 2 more hours left though. OH has said I can stop work end of Jan if thats what I want. YAY YAY YAY!!! :happydance: I would like the money from working longer - but I really despise this place so Im so excited to leave end of Jan - after Christmas I can hand my notice in. So happy! :) :) :)


----------



## YoungNImum

We have picked our names :)


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone! 

yay for pain free today RBurnett - long may it last

feeling very tired today too.... woke up at 2am as the wind was howling so loudly and went to check my cat was inside lol... then was awake again through the night.. yawn zzz z z z z. 

lovely bump pics ladies - i must get dh to take one, i just feel so grotty in the evenings its usually the last thing i feel like. i've been a bit achey too although it feels like mild period pains so am assuming it's just stretching etc. the ms is a nightmare though. sob!

anti that's good news about the job - and it's not long - is it worth considering a compromise and working til end of Feb?!

YoungNI - v v exciting re the names! are you keeping them secret?




x


----------



## RBurnett

thank you ladies so do i. Everyone is ill at work and so is OH, im so scared to get it as I wont be able to take anything! x


----------



## YoungNImum

rjsmam said:


> hey everyone!
> 
> yay for pain free today RBurnett - long may it last
> 
> feeling very tired today too.... woke up at 2am as the wind was howling so loudly and went to check my cat was inside lol... then was awake again through the night.. yawn zzz z z z z.
> 
> lovely bump pics ladies - i must get dh to take one, i just feel so grotty in the evenings its usually the last thing i feel like. i've been a bit achey too although it feels like mild period pains so am assuming it's just stretching etc. the ms is a nightmare though. sob!
> 
> anti that's good news about the job - and it's not long - is it worth considering a compromise and working til end of Feb?!
> 
> YoungNI - v v exciting re the names! are you keeping them secret?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x

I dont mind saying on here, but we arnt telling family and friends till baby is born.
Girl: Rosalie Courtney
Boy: Maurice David

:thumbup:


----------



## rjsmam

YoungNImum said:


> I dont mind saying on here, but we arnt telling family and friends till baby is born.
> Girl: Rosalie Courtney
> Boy: Maurice David
> 
> :thumbup:

aw lovely names - well done!!! Rosalie is just lovely

we're considering Elliot for a boy - but like you am not telling anyone in real life lol



x


----------



## yazzy

Rjsmam - thats the sort of thing i've been feeling every so often aswell. These baby's must be doing some growing and stretching in there!!

Anti - yay for finishing work at the end of Jan. Will you get bored or do you have plenty of other things to be getting on with?

YoungNI - yay for choosing names :) We haven't got round to talking names since our last discussion....I must start having a look again :)

RBurnett - yep loads of people at work are getting ill at the moment and now my mum has it and i've spent loads of time with her. I really don't want any bugs right now because I don't even want to take paracetamol.

Well I have an evening of dog training ahead - actually only 2 hours which is good so it will fly by I hope! One puppy class then a Kennel Club Good Citizen Class practising for their Bronze Award. Lovely bunch of people and dogs though :)


----------



## RBurnett

Yeah i havnt wanted to take paracetamols but have for very bad head aches.

We only have a boys name so far and its jenson. We also not telling anyone! We cant agree on any girl names!


----------



## rjsmam

has anyone had the flu jab yet?



x


----------



## YoungNImum

thanks the boys names are after my dad an 2nd name after OH
girls name is one we liked for my daughter, 2nd name is mine 

ill hopefuly be getting my flu jab next week, then Anti-D again at 30wks 
x


----------



## yazzy

I had a flu jab in January which I'm guessing lasts a year so i'm still covered unfortunately I had a mmc at that same point...although I know its most likely unconnected it still makes me panic abit so I won't have another injection.

I'm so bored at work...just want to go home now!


----------



## anti

Im not going to have the flu jab - Im sure I'll be fine.

I wont get bored if I stop work end of Jan - Got loads to do at home. Still studying and all that so will keep myself occupied!

OH wont let me talk about names - he says we cant choose a name till baby is here - But i want to at least have a couple of names that I like - he wont even enternain that idea!!! So frustrating!!!


----------



## zephyr

Yazzy - thanks :) I think he should of warned me first not just gone and did it and then tell me afterwards!! Of course I would be upset. Guys sometimes really dont think! He had his heart in the right place though and I do admire that.
And eww yuck I'm the same with brushes and cloths we use for the animals and my OH does the same! 
I think the aches and pains might be from stretching, I get the same and my bump seems to be bigger after a lot of aches.

Anti - that sounds like a good idea. You probably dislike it a lot more while you are pregnant and once your maternity comes through I think its a good idea to leave and rest. No point staying if you are really unhappy there :) And about the names lol is he waiting so he can twist your arm when your too loved up with your bubba to care about the name? smart move! I'd pick some out anyways to suggest after the birth. Maybe he'll change his mind further on in the pregnancy?

RBurnett - So glad you got a rest from all those pains!

Yougnimum - Congrats on the names!! Love them :D

Awh I didn't want to take paracetemols either but I have been so achy I've had to just to sleep :( 
I phoned my midwife yesterday cos my aches have been getting worse. I was getting heaps of pressure really low down along with some braxton hicks which were a little sore the other day along with the backache and then yesterday I had a glob of what looked like the show but without blood in it (sorry if tmi) 
She said thats all normal?!!! wtf?! That to only panic if I get so many contractions per hour and if theres blood. I feel a bit better now cos she told me I am not resting enough and need to rest more and the pressure is just the increased weight. Anyways thats why I have been living off panadol the past few days.

Last night I had a very big spew (dinner did not agree with me) it was so bad I couldn't breathe!! and then I had enough and started wailing and crying into the toilet bowl ahahaha OH came and sat with me and gave me a cuddle, we must of looked rediculous!!

I'm going into town for a very short trip to get a maternity pillow to see if that helps my aches and also a curry for lunch. I am excited cos so far curry has been the one thing I can enjoy without puking. I also need to vote today and I am torn between two parties.....

Long post again sorry.


----------



## RBurnett

I had the flu jab and i was was fine. There is more danger if you dont have the flu jab and get the flu.

I think i been feeling things!! Lil flutters and squirms in my belly, hope its not all in my head!


----------



## RBurnett

wat do braxton hicks feel like?


----------



## rjsmam

aw Zephyr i can commiserate i've just been crying into the toilet bowl too.... when will it go!!!!



x


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - Well I wish we would feel better but its good to know I'm not alone on the whole toilet bowl crying thing lol and I don't know when its gunna go, some days are really good! and just when I think I am getting better it goes bad again. Hopefully those of us still being sick get some much deserved relief soon.

Rburnett - they feel like painless contractions. Your whole uterus goes hard, you'll know when you get one, sometimes I feel a bit of pressure when I get one and the odd one feels a bit uncomfortable but they def dont feel like real contractions :p
I think I'm noticing mine earlier cos my uterus is bigger? Not sure though. 

I am just about to leave to get me a tank, which is kinda like a smoothie if you guys dont know what they are. I just don't want to leave the house though! Got up to get ready and just the half hour of standing started hurting my back.
Sorry guys if I have been sounding like a big bag of whine lately......hahaha awh


----------



## bumpin2012

yazzy said:


> I had a flu jab in January which I'm guessing lasts a year so i'm still covered unfortunately I had a mmc at that same point...although I know its most likely unconnected it still makes me panic abit so I won't have another injection.
> 
> I'm so bored at work...just want to go home now!

You should still get one as the height of flu season is Jan-Mar

I dont think they were connected. I got my flu shot this year without a single problem.


----------



## Ems77

RBurnett said:


> I had the flu jab and i was was fine. There is more danger if you dont have the flu jab and get the flu.
> 
> I think i been feeling things!! Lil flutters and squirms in my belly, hope its not all in my head!

I got my flu jab about a month ago. I too was told it's more dangerous not to.


----------



## zephyr

I've never had a flu jab??


----------



## yazzy

I think I will take my risk with the flu. I am a the same with any injections and prefer to do as much naturally as I can. The same with my dogs....I won't pump them full of things they don't need and they are fed a completely raw natural diet...no commercialised dog food.

I very much doubt the 2 are connected but I have to say the only years I have got really poorly are the years I had the flu jab. Any years I haven't had it I've not even had a cold...very odd!

So how is everyone today? I have given up on ever getting my doppler, it still hadn't arrived yesterday so they sent me a full refund, no qibbles which was great. Whats meant to be will be and obviously i'm not meant to have one lol!


----------



## sharon0302

I got flu jab last Friday, and apart from sore arm no dramas! Decided it was wise thing to do not only due to the pregnancy but also as I was diagnosed as asthmatic little over a year ago!


----------



## bumpin2012

I work Intesive Care, and 2 years ago with the H1N1 virus that went around, I saw many healthy young women nearly die from the flu. So I get the flu shot every year. But everyone has to do what they feel is best!

Its 5:30 and I have been up for 2.5 hours already! We just had over a foot of snow dumped on us, and the plows started on our parking lot at 3 am! This is gonna be a Looooong day...


----------



## sharon0302

oooh Bumpin I hate snow- unless I can sit inside all day in front of an open fire with hot chocolate and hot buttered toast!


----------



## rjsmam

i think i wll have the flu jab - i had flu in January of this yr and I really wouldn't like it while preggo as it was horrendous.

wowees for the snow - we expect our first fall this wk end....

zephyr - hope today is a better day for us both! morning sickness is such a misnomer for me as morning are when i'm at my best - it's a slippery slope downwards after lunch!



x


----------



## bumpin2012

lol...this is nothing. I grew up in central Canada, where 3-5 feet is the norm. Here on the coast, 1 foot sends the province into a panic, schools and workplaces close, and people have no idea how to drive.

I love the snow, Especially if I can sit with a hot chocolate by the window and watch it fall!


----------



## rjsmam

bumpin2012 said:


> lol...this is nothing. I grew up in central Canada, where 3-5 feet is the norm. Here on the coast, 1 foot sends the province into a panic, schools and workplaces close, and people have no idea how to drive.
> 
> I love the snow, Especially if I can sit with a hot chocolate by the window and watch it fall!

wowees that's a lot of snow - we're kinda used to it here in northern scotland too .... I also love the snow - it's not so great when you're trying to get to work etc but i love being cosied up at home with the fire on & lots of xmas tv on!


----------



## anti

I love snow when it just falls - I hate it when it goes dirty, slushy and icy coz then its hard to walk on and all that rubbish! Wish England knew how to handle snow though - everything stops here when there's a bit of snow! So silly!! Anyway... today seems to be going so slowly and work is really rubbish today - fixing everyone else's mistakes is never fun!! :( anyway - tomorrow is Friday so it's not that bad!


----------



## YoungNImum

Theres a really good advert that comes on tv here, about flu, and in one part it shows that pregnant women who dont get the flu jab and catch the flu are at a vrey high risk of a still birth. 
I would have never thought of getting the flu jab untill i was offered it with work, i got it and thankfully i was covered while i was pregnant so didnt need to get it again, but ill be getting it this time hopefully next week.

Iv been making birthday party plans for my daughters 1st birthday next month and iv got a few bits and bobs the theme is ponys and very nicely the guy who owns the horses (the yard is at my house) has offered to let us use one for horse rides for the kids, iv decided maybe not to tell them tho until the day incase the place is covered in snow i dont fancy walking them about on a horse in the freezing cold, they probley wouldnt mind tho lol

but Zephyr, maybe you could help me, im was wonting to buy cupcakes instead of a cake but now im thinking i may have a go at doing them myself, maybe you have a recipe? if not its no problem ill just search google :)

x


----------



## YoungNImum

Normally i love snow, we got it alot here last year but i couldnt enjoy it as i was ready to give birth and was freaking out incase i slipped.


----------



## yazzy

Ahhh snow :) We don't normally get a lot here so its great when we do occasionally have some like last year. My dogs love playing in the garden catching snowballs!! However everything seems to just stop working in the snow and we only get about 6 inches lol!


----------



## RBurnett

I like the snow cos i wont be going to work but hen after a while it gets annoying when you just cant get anywhere! 

Trying to feel bubba again heating hot soup but not working :(


----------



## YoungNImum

yazzy said:


> I think I will take my risk with the flu. I am a the same with any injections and prefer to do as much naturally as I can. The same with my dogs....I won't pump them full of things they don't need and they are fed a completely raw natural diet...no commercialised dog food.
> 
> I very much doubt the 2 are connected but I have to say the only years I have got really poorly are the years I had the flu jab. Any years I haven't had it I've not even had a cold...very odd!
> 
> So how is everyone today? I have given up on ever getting my doppler, it still hadn't arrived yesterday so they sent me a full refund, no qibbles which was great. Whats meant to be will be and obviously i'm not meant to have one lol!

Aw pity about your doppler that happened to me but because it was out of stock, i was happy about it tho because id gotten the summers one an it was ment to be pretty crap:dohh: so i went on ebay and got one of a supllier on ebay brand new £19.99 free P&P i can send the link if your interested :thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Thank YoungNI that would be great if you don't mind sending the link. Thanks :)


----------



## wavescrash

I got the flu vaccine at work because it was free to employees and the pharmacist suggested I get it. She said she thinks all pregnant women should get it, so I did. Sore arm for a day and nothing since. Although I am getting over a bit of a cold and scratchy/sore throat :/

16 weeks today :) 3 weeks until my gender scan!

I hateeeee the snow. We get so much of it here. I hate the stuff. Happy Thanksgiving to anyone else on this thread that celebrates it :)


----------



## anti

waves - yay!!! Scan soon!!! :) :) :). I booked a 4d scan for 18 feb! :happydance: so excited!


----------



## sharon0302

I have mine booked for Feb 11th!


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> waves - yay!!! Scan soon!!! :) :) :). I booked a 4d scan for 18 feb! :happydance: so excited!

I know, I can't wait!!! I go back to my doctor in 2 weeks and then a week after that is my scan. I'm hoping the time flies by with it being the holiday season and all!


----------



## yazzy

I was thinking that about time flying by...I have my next appointment on Tuesday, can't wait to hear the heartbeat and then its only 2 1/2 weeks until my scan...so exciting. Definitely got a bump going on now!


----------



## kwood

yazzy said:


> I was thinking that about time flying by...I have my next appointment on Tuesday, can't wait to hear the heartbeat and then its only 2 1/2 weeks until my scan...so exciting. Definitely got a bump going on now!

Oh I have my next appointment on tuesday and then scan on the 16th of December. Can't wait to hear the heartbeat and for my hubby to see the baby for the first time as he was away for the 12 week scan. Happy days.


----------



## rjsmam

i managed to get an angelsounds doppler 2nd hand from ebay - i bid for loads of them & kept missing out so am v pleased! can't wait for it to arrive!


x


----------



## wavescrash

Yazzy, do you get the baby center weekly emails/updates? They're so exciting! We're avocados now!!!!


I found out the other night my one co-worker*** is planning to get us the travel system (stroller/car seat) that I put on my registry! I'm so excited as it's the most expensive item on my registry ($189!!) but seeing as it's at work, she can use her employee discount (10%) and then use her Target credit card for another 5% off. She also has a pharmacy rewards card to use on an entire day of shopping (I think she's using it tonight for Black Friday stuff so I wonder if she's getting it tonight?!) which gives her another 5% off so she can get it at a great discount. Anyway, she told my sister she was getting it for me and my sister spilled the beans (I'll pretend I don't know, of course!) I'm so excited though! It's such a cute system.

(*** co-worker is my oh's step-brother's step-mom haha. oh and his brother have the same mom but different dad's. co-worker is his brother's step-mom, if that makes sense. she calls herself "step-grandma" or "step-babysitter".)


Anyway, this is the travel system I've picked out:

https://img2.targetimg2.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/13/47/13478066.jpg

If you go to the link here, you can zoom in to see the super cute pattern on it: https://www.target.com/p/Graco-Alano-Travel-System-Meadow-Menagerie/-/A-13478066


----------



## bumpin2012

Hello Ladies!

So today I was reading the patient booklet for the hospital (its the only one that delivers babies for my city!) and in it they specifically state they do not print off pictures of scans!:growlmad: So I was all pissed off b/c I really did not want to go and pay $200 for a 3D scan simply to get the picture I wanted!

Anyways, I called the booking office and made up a little white lie...I told them that I had a message on my machine to call about my appointment. :blush: and then asked them about the pictures. She told me that they no longer have the equipment to print off pics, but they do offer a DVD of the U/S for $50! AND I know when my scan will be! Dec 14th only 3 weeks away. Im sooo freaking excited! Especially knowing that I can get a DVD for 50, rather than 200!:happydance:

I just hope I can get the afternoon off work! :cloud9:

And YAY for everyone getting scan dates! I can't wait to hear about gender from you ladies who are finding out!


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> AND I know when my scan will be! Dec 14th only 3 weeks away. Im sooo freaking excited! Especially knowing that I can get a DVD for 50, rather than 200!:happydance:

How exciting!!! The day before me :) I can't wait to find out and have no idea how some of you can stay team yellow!??!?! I'd go crazy wondering haha.


----------



## bumpin2012

I am wondering, TBH, and If OH applied enough pressure, I would probably cave and find out. BUT I really want the surprise following delivery. I want everyone to be guessing and wondering along with us, and I really want my OH to be able to walk out to the waiting room and announce "Its a ____!" I love hearing the predictions, and guesses, and all the old wives tales. Its whats keeping me from running out and dropping 200 bucks and finding out the gender at this point! 

Waves, I cant wait to hear what you are having! You may have said it before, but do you have a feeling boy or girl?

I've had a really strong feeling for a few weeks now that this baby is a boy. So far no one thinks its a girl...


----------



## wavescrash

OH had said he'd like to keep it a surprise, I said NO WAY hahaha. I couldn't stand not knowing.

Honestly, I don't know what I'm feeling. I wanted a boy for the longest time but now I'm wanting another girl. Sometimes I'm convinced it will be another girl but then other times, I have no idea so we'll see. I've had people say they feel like I'm having a boy while others say girl. Then I have friends swear I'm having a girl by the way I'm carrying while others say boy for the same reason haha. Gender tests have been split boy and girl so I really can't make a good guess.


----------



## zephyr

Yazzy - Sorry bout the doppler! That really sucks, good thing they refunded you though :D

rjsmam - me too, hope yours is better today! So far so good only queasy but like you sometimes it hits in the afternoon/evening.

All you guys are so lucky with the snow!! We get snow in parts here in NZ but it basically never snows here in my city. I recall it doing it once when I was 12 but it melted when it hit the ground and our teacher was such an egg, wouldn't let us kids out to see the snow falling :(
A couple of months back however we had a huge polar blast here and we got snow for the first time in a very long time, it snowed in places it hadn't snowed in 30 odd years! and it was enough to have a snowball fight in. It was so pretty we all had such fun that night. 

Youngnimum - I'm sorry I don't have a recipe! The cakes I make need a fair amount of cake so its always been easier for me to just buy a boxed cake mix that I add a few eggs to beat then cook. I am using 4 boxes for my daughter cake this year so you can imagine how annoying that would be measuring it all out. Its taken a few years to find the best mix but the one I have now is perfect turns out nice every time! Basically a fail safe cake.
I cut my cakes up alot to get the right shape too hence why I need lots. Kids love to pick at the offcuts hehe

I'mma reply to the rest later I have just looked at the time and realised I have to be somewhere very soon so need to get my waddle on.


----------



## YoungNImum

zephyr said:


> Yazzy - Sorry bout the doppler! That really sucks, good thing they refunded you though :D
> 
> rjsmam - me too, hope yours is better today! So far so good only queasy but like you sometimes it hits in the afternoon/evening.
> 
> All you guys are so lucky with the snow!! We get snow in parts here in NZ but it basically never snows here in my city. I recall it doing it once when I was 12 but it melted when it hit the ground and our teacher was such an egg, wouldn't let us kids out to see the snow falling :(
> A couple of months back however we had a huge polar blast here and we got snow for the first time in a very long time, it snowed in places it hadn't snowed in 30 odd years! and it was enough to have a snowball fight in. It was so pretty we all had such fun that night.
> 
> Youngnimum - I'm sorry I don't have a recipe! The cakes I make need a fair amount of cake so its always been easier for me to just buy a boxed cake mix that I add a few eggs to beat then cook. I am using 4 boxes for my daughter cake this year so you can imagine how annoying that would be measuring it all out. Its taken a few years to find the best mix but the one I have now is perfect turns out nice every time! Basically a fail safe cake.
> I cut my cakes up alot to get the right shape too hence why I need lots. Kids love to pick at the offcuts hehe
> 
> I'mma reply to the rest later I have just looked at the time and realised I have to be somewhere very soon so need to get my waddle on.

No problem but thanks, i love baking i made a chocolate cake from stratch, and i make an amazing strawberry cheese cake my mum always asks me to mke one for her dinner partys, i dont mind its far to much for me so i take what ill eat and give her the rest :thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

Youngni - that sounds so yummy! strawberry cheesecake. Most things I bake from scratch its just cakes, dunno why but I always manage to mess one of them up then I'm short a cake haha and that ends bad. My daughters last birthday we had a cake explosion in the oven omg I could of died! A couple of hours till the party and there was cake everywhere!! I saved the day though just had to last minute change cake plans. My daughters birthday coming up she kept asking me for a giant cupcake cake so I'mma try that since I can't think of anything else.

Heres a couple of cakes I made, the cars one is the latest one back In Oct for my son, then theres a candyland game board one and a shrek themed one.

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/shrek.jpg

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/candyland.jpg

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/cars.jpg


----------



## zephyr

Finally I am back from town and I get to rest! I just want to tell you all that the maternirty pillow I got yesterday was a godsend! I had the best sleep ever. I can't even imagine not sleeping without one now. If you can find a comfy one I seriously recommend it. I fell asleep on the couch without even trying for an hour yesterday with it and last night I slept right through! Minus one wake up to swap it to the other side so I could roll over.


----------



## wavescrash

What pregnancy pillow do you have? I really want the boppy one but can't afford it :/


----------



## zephyr

I just picked up a really cheap one for $29 at kmart :p Love it so much that I may save for a better one.

You all know whats funny?! Talking about flu shots etc and guess what?! I am coming down with a cold! I can't believe it!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah yeah I got my flu shot but am dealing with a cold right now. It stinks!


----------



## anti

Those cakes are amazing zephyr!!! You have a true talent there. I hope Im able to try make something half as good as that when my babies get bigger and have parties! :)

Sp glad its Friday! Been such a long week! OH looks like he's had a long week as well so I've offered to do the housework tonight while he goes to pick up his son (3-4 hour round trip depending on traffic!!)

Tomorrow we're going to mothercare to go get OH's sister a steriliser and I think we might end up ordering our buggy (travel system) and changing table/chest of drawers as well... maybe a breast pump as well coz Im still seriously thinking about that. I know its all early but Im getting so excited now...

I wanted to ask your opinions ladies - I know not everyone can afford to take 3 months off before baby is here - but do you think Im being selfish by taking so much time off? OH says its fine and if I wanted to leave work now he wouldnt have a problem with it. I want some time on my own before baby comes along - but I feel like im being selfish because so many people dont have the chance to take time off. *Sigh* I think Im just over-reacting - Im very lucky to have the opportunity to be able to do this, and I think I should just enjoy it and be greatful that I get the chance.


----------



## yazzy

Kwood - our appointments are exactly the same days! My 20 week scan is also on the 16th Dec - my nephews 2nd birthday so i'm hoping its going to be an exciting double celebration that day...although we are staying team yellow!

YoungNI - I love baking cakes....just to give you a quick idea of a mixture. For normal vanilla cake mixture choose the amount of eggs 4 or 5 and weigh them (shells included), take this weight and use the same amount of self raising flour, sugar and butter. Mix the butter and sugar and when that is soft and fluffy gradually mix in the beaten eggs, then carefully fold in the flour, before mixing again add a teaspoon of vanilla extract and give it a good mix to get lots of air in it. Then either put it in 2 sponge tins or cupcake cases and bake for about 20 mins. If you want chocolate cakes just add cocoa powder and melt some cooking chocolate down and put that in the mixture.....hope this helps!

Anti - I wouldn't worry about what anyone else is doing or what anyone thinks is right or wrong, just do what you want. If you can afford to not work then of course there is nothing wrong with that at all. I'm going to finish about 6 weeks before i'm due and will hopefully have my business up and running so I don't have to go back to the office at all :)

Well I caved and have paid to hire a doppler so it should arrive Saturday...just want to have a listen before I get to my appointment on Tuesday, I can send it back at any time.

Hope you all have a good day...i'm on leave today so just chilling.


----------



## rjsmam

Morning all! We had our first wee fall of snow .. and YAY it&#8217;s Friday!

Anti &#8211; I totally agree &#8211; don&#8217;t worry about what other people think, I personally couldn&#8217;t afford it&#8230; but if I was in the position to take the time off then why not? Only you know what&#8217;s best for you & babe!

Zephyr &#8211; hope that sickness is better &#8211; mine was bit better last night & hoping the wk end is better too! No more crying in the loo for us me hopes ! wowees those cakes are fab &#8211; what a clever mummy!

Yazzy &#8211; yay for the Doppler &#8211; can&#8217;t wait to hear how you get on

Waves & zephyr &#8211; hope your colds aren&#8217;t too nasty!

Hi to everyone else! :flower:

So exciting that your scans are all approaching v soon! I don&#8217;t have a date for mine &#8211; I need to make my 16wk mw apmnt & won&#8217;t see her til 16 and half wks I&#8217;m wondering when our scan will be. I figured I&#8217;ll be 20wks on Hogmanay (new years eve) &#8211; it would just be AMAZING if we culd have the scan before the end of the year and tell all our friends on New Yrs Eve &#8211; on at the bells if it&#8217;s pink or blue! But I guess we&#8217;re at the mercy of the NHS lol&#8230;



x


----------



## bumpin2012

Anti, I agree with the others. If you can afford it, take as much time off before the baby comes as you want. It will give you lots of time to get the house ready, make some freezer meals, and get a bit of sleep beforehand. I enjoy my job, so Im hoping to go as long as I can, but its a physically demanding job that requires a lot of bending and twisting. I really have no idea how long im going to work. My Dr will put me off on short term illness when it becomes too difficult.

Zephyr, those cakes look lovely! I should really learn how to do that stuff...lol...

Yazzy: Yay for finally getting your dopler! I never got one, most days im ok with it, but some days I wish I had one! But I know that if I couldn't find the HB I would panic...lol... and no one wants to deal with a panicking Meghan...lol

Rjsmam: That would be a great way to tell family and friends!


----------



## RBurnett

I'm home after nearly fainting at work. Feeling better now. Isn't Pregnancy fun!!


----------



## sharon0302

Hate feeling faint and it is scary when your pregnant!


----------



## RBurnett

Yeah it is. Can't get seen at drs and can't get through to my midwife. Just resting now.


----------



## YoungNImum

zephyr said:


> Youngni - that sounds so yummy! strawberry cheesecake. Most things I bake from scratch its just cakes, dunno why but I always manage to mess one of them up then I'm short a cake haha and that ends bad. My daughters last birthday we had a cake explosion in the oven omg I could of died! A couple of hours till the party and there was cake everywhere!! I saved the day though just had to last minute change cake plans. My daughters birthday coming up she kept asking me for a giant cupcake cake so I'mma try that since I can't think of anything else.
> 
> Heres a couple of cakes I made, the cars one is the latest one back In Oct for my son, then theres a candyland game board one and a shrek themed one.
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/shrek.jpg
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/candyland.jpg
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/cars.jpg

Fantastic cakes, they look really good the car one is great! 

heres a pic of my cheescake.
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0333.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh an Yazzy here is the doppler of ebay
x
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250917147708?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## YoungNImum

yazzy said:


> YoungNI - I love baking cakes....just to give you a quick idea of a mixture. For normal vanilla cake mixture choose the amount of eggs 4 or 5 and weigh them (shells included), take this weight and use the same amount of self raising flour, sugar and butter. Mix the butter and sugar and when that is soft and fluffy gradually mix in the beaten eggs, then carefully fold in the flour, before mixing again add a teaspoon of vanilla extract and give it a good mix to get lots of air in it. Then either put it in 2 sponge tins or cupcake cases and bake for about 20 mins. If you want chocolate cakes just add cocoa powder and melt some cooking chocolate down and put that in the mixture.....hope this helps!

Ohh thank you very much, that seems pretty easy :thumbup: have to wait till im shopping next week before i can get the stuff but when i try ill post a pic, thanks again :hugs:


----------



## RBurnett

Wow the cakes are amazing!! Does anyone is if it's dangerous for baby if I'm feeling really dizzy and light headed?


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> Waves & zephyr  hope your colds arent too nasty!

Thanks dear! It's not as bad as it was on Wednesday but I'm still congested as can be. Oh well, the worst is over!


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Wow the cakes are amazing!! Does anyone is if it's dangerous for baby if I'm feeling really dizzy and light headed?

You probably just need to rest, put your feet up, drink some water and maybe eat something with sugar in it.


----------



## cliqmo

RBurnett said:


> Wow the cakes are amazing!! Does anyone is if it's dangerous for baby if I'm feeling really dizzy and light headed?

I get this too, I have read it is pretty common and relatively easy to combat by keeping your blood sugar up and getting plenty of rest. It can be a symptom of anaemia but this should have been detected in bloodwork xx


----------



## sharon0302

RBurnett said:


> Wow the cakes are amazing!! Does anyone is if it's dangerous for baby if I'm feeling really dizzy and light headed?

I suffered of this first time round, doc told me to make sure to eat regularly and try to take it easy and be careful on stairs etc.


----------



## wavescrash

cliqmo said:


> It can be a symptom of anaemia but this should have been detected in bloodwork xx

I've been diagnosed anemic and don't suffer from it. Not to say that can't be the case but like you said, it should have been detected by now. Just rest, water, sugar intake :)


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks ladies will rest and eat sugary things when feeling but dizzy. Got mid wife next week so I'm sure she will check me over. So glad I got this thread ur all soo helpful. I have just felt the first big flutters! Was laying on my side watching telly not trying to feel baby when all sudden felt strong sensation that there was butterflies in my belly. It actually made me go all funny! :) can't wait to feel more!!


----------



## zephyr

Waves sorry you have a cold too! Its sucky, hope it goes soon.

Anti thanks :) It really is fun and nowadays we have the internet which helps a lot when you get stuck and don't know how to do something. Virtually anything is possible. Birthdays are one of my favorites times with my kids and the cakes in our family are a huge thing, they love to see what they get next and I enjoy it......And soon I'm gunna have another birthday to add in!! yayayyyyy!
About the work thing, I say if you can do it then just enjoy it! There will come a time when you may have to work again in the future so just enjoy the time off now while you can. Make use of your time and if you find you have too much time on your hands or feel bad then you could always volunteer for a charity once a week or something?

rjsmam - thanks :) come to think of it yesterday was actually a good day, I felt alright for much of it and managed to eat quite a bit and it all stayed down. Glad to hear you felt better too and hopefully its a great weekend :D

Bumpin - thanks, all I ever did was have an idea and read up online on how to do it, like how to make trees out of icing etc each year I learn new things and learn by lots of mistakes too hehe 

Youngnimum - awh I love it! and now I feel like cheesecake.......yummy! I have made a couple before and they turned out nice but they just don't last long. Same with banana bread, the loaf is eaten within a minute of being out of the oven, thanks to OH and the kids. Strawberry cheesecake sounds interesting.

Rburnett - I'm sorry you aren't feeling too well. I think feeling faint at certain times is normal but if it keeps happening a lot then contact your midwife. Lots of rest water and a snack should help. Hope you are better now :D Congrats on the movement too :D

Today I feel better still got blocked nose and a bit of a headache and sore throat but better than yesterday. I have to go out for another walk today :( My daughter has ballet class. Usually I am excited every class but the past few weeks since I have been slowing down a bit cos I'm starting to ache all over I dread having to leave the hosue for too long if I have to take my son with me! Hes a little monkey too big for a pushchair but gets tired like kids do and I can't carry him :( Today just happens to be one of those days where everyone I know is busy and cant watch him for me!!


----------



## zephyr

Wooo! I just realised I'm an avocado! and I'm 16 weeks and I only have another 8 weeks to wait till my babies are viable! exciting :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv seen the most perfect birthday cake to go with the party theme ill try and see if i can copy the pic x


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves sorry you have a cold too! Its sucky, hope it goes soon.

Thanks!!! Me too :/ I've been sneezing even more than normal (and I've been sneezing a lot this pregnancy), my nose is constantly itchy and I'm all congested yet my nose is running at the same time. It really sucks :/ But I'm glad it's nothing more serious haha.


----------



## yazzy

Zephyr - yay for being an avocado...well 2 of them lol!

Waves - hope you are feeling better soon. Funny you say about sneezing, I don't have a cold but have been sneezing loads since being pregnant!

Ok girls sorry I haven't caught up on everything but I just have to say how excited I am....my hired doppler arrived in the post today and I have just heard my baby's heartbeat!!!! Right in the centre about 2 - 3 inches down from my belly button....wow is all I can say!!!! I am going to try and keep it my Saturday once a week treat to have a listen...its funny because I felt a couple flutters in the same place earlier. So exciting!

Oh I also just went on YouTube to double check I was listening for the right sound of the heartbeat aswell lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Yazzy. Prior to the cold, I've been sneezing so much more this pregnancy as well. It was so much that I googled "why do pregnant women sneeze more" to see if it was a symptom and sure enough, it is. Weird because I never had that with my first pregnancy but I sneeze SO much and SO loud all the time now. It's just more annoying with a cold haha.

Congrats on the doppler and hearing the heartbeat! I'd love to purchase a doppler myself but I don't want to order anything I've seen online. Babies-R-Us has one for like $25 but they were out of stock the last time I went. That was a few weeks ago so I'm sure it's changed but I haven't had the the time to get back up there.


----------



## wavescrash

So remember how I said I found out my Aunt is pregnant and due on my birthday but is having a c-section on my due date? The coincidences got even stranger!

Her ultrasound is also the same day as mine (Dec 15th) just at different locations. We're also delivering at the same hospital so it's possible we could both be there at the same time. How interesting is that?! I thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## bumpin2012

Waves: How weird! thats just crazy!

Zephyr: I laughed when you said you were an advocado....I had forgotton about the weekly fruit/vegetable check! :rofl: I think the last one I remember was a PRUNE!!! Im now an onion for a few more days!

I think im having a return of the MS :cry: have been feeling rather nauseated these past few days. I've been super busy, so maybe im just overdoing it, but Im going to busy for the next month!

Well, im heading out to another xmas party tonight. Thankfully im pregnant enough that its not weird when I decline alcoholic drinks!


----------



## zephyr

yazzy - omg you're right! TWO avocados eeeek. Congrats on finding the heart beat :D That's so awesome.

Waves - Ive been sneezing heaps too since day one. I am allergic to cats and dust though so I just put it down to being more sensitive to those things cos I'm pregnant. Had a blocked nose all the way through and with a cold it is so much worse! Hope you are better today. That is pretty cool about your aunt! 

Bumpin - I have barely noticed the fruit and veges either since maybe plum size? Can't remember but I saw the avocado and was all "omg"

I had a non alcholic strawberry flavoured beer last night and even though it had no alcohol in it, it still felt naughty to drink hehe and I had pizza with it! We had the polling results for our elections broadcast so we watched that with pizza and 'not beer' Very sad with the results though. You would think the voters learnt last time that our prime minister is one big fat liar who shouldn't of gotten in again! grrrr is not looking forward to the next 3 years of money being even more tight! Maybe I should look at joining the rest of my family who has already moved or is moving to Australia?


----------



## zephyr

Ohhhh noooooo! We had the dreaded name talk yesterday and last night!! It was terrible

OH says to me yesterday morning, I have decided that Conniver is going to be my name choice. I was like what???? He has picked a name out of a nerd book he read and I hate it. I absolutely hate it. Then I said well can't we have Nicholas as the first and Conniver as the middle name? he said Nope. I said can we shorten it to Conner if its a first name? He says nope. I then say I'm not signing the birth cert if hes going to pick a name I really hate.
I then told him I would name my one Jackie (after his mother and my mother) if he did that and his face dropped then he was all okay you do that!

So last night when he got home from work I said to him "I've been looking online for baby names today and I actually decided I want to name my one Cho" He was not happy LOL I then said middle name Bo so it would be Cho Bo and its a unisex name.
He thinks I am serious:haha: so my baby now has a nickname till I come up with a proper one :p and he hates the name and thinks I would be cruel to call my baby that?!

So anyways his list of names has gotten worse He said if I won't allow Conniver, the it will be Druss, Lysander, Rogal, Omegron, Russ, Sigisumund or Abbaddon.
Girls kill me now! I feel like hes just taking the piss! and I am annoyed he is being so stubborn about this and wont budge on the name, not even change it a little so I am happy with it! I mean I would rather heaps of other names than Conner but Conner is better than Conniver!!!

What on earth do I do?! He really hates Cho Bo, should I just stick to this and seem like I am serious (he thinks I am) until he picks a more normal name? He wants to call it conniver even if its a girl :( this is gunna be so sad cos he is so stubborn. He tells people the name he wants and they look at him sideways like riiiiiiight! then they look at me and I'm all "hey I didn't pick it."
What on earth am I gunna do?


----------



## wavescrash

HAHAHA Cho Bo? Honestly, I'd stick with it and pretend you're serious until he comes around because those names he's picked are ... interesting? I mean, Conniver is the nicest of them all but EVEN IF IT'S A GIRL? He's lost his mind! I'd stick to your guns and say (like you did) that you won't sign the birth cert unless he comes up with something you're more comfortable with. I get if you guys don't like each other's choices but to pick something the other totally hates? I don't get our men and their choices in names? Hopefully he comes around. I hope everyone else lets him know what terrible choices those are and it makes him change his mind hahaha.

On that note, I'm off to work!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I don't want to poop on somebodys name choices, but!

https://www.thefreedictionary.com/Conniver

I just thought you should know. Oh dear.


----------



## zephyr

Thanks lol glad people agree with me! Actually everyone agrees with me. Even his nana said you can't do that! but he does his thing and doesn't care what other people think. Which is okay to a certain extent, but this is overboard. I even said "do you wonder why you have never met anyone with those names before?" I am totally okay with a middle name if it keeps him happy or changing one to a similar more normal sounding name.

The name Cho, I was actually looking up names that meant butterfly (with no luck only Vanessa but I'm not to keen on that one) and I remembered Cho and Bo just ryhmed with Cho. I am surprised I kept a straight face hahaha but it must of been convincing cos he totally believed it! Especially when I said it meant butterfly cos he knows I want a name to do with butterflies. 

Have a great day at work, its OH's day off today so I can see this being a long day debating names.


----------



## zephyr

ohh haha I just remember our accents may make that sound different After reading the link you posted it may sound to you guys like Con nI ver with us it sounds more like Con Ne Var Either way its a terrible name! and my OH saddens me. I really hate it!

But thank you!! I will be sure to say it pronouced the way you posted as opposed to the way he is saying it. Maybe if I do that he will get put off by the idea. I feel bad but really our kid has to live with that name!


----------



## bumpin2012

I think you guys need to both agree on each babies name...lol...its not like you each are going to take a baby, go to separate houses and raise each baby separately! lol I do agree, his name choices are HORRENDOUS! There would be no way in hell I would be signing the birth certificate!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> ohh haha I just remember our accents may make that sound different After reading the link you posted it may sound to you guys like Con nI ver with us it sounds more like Con Ne Var Either way its a terrible name! and my OH saddens me. I really hate it!
> 
> But thank you!! I will be sure to say it pronouced the way you posted as opposed to the way he is saying it. Maybe if I do that he will get put off by the idea. I feel bad but really our kid has to live with that name!

I would tell him he should just go change his own name if he likes those choices so much hahaha. I don't know what I'd do. I'm lucky enough that I just tell OH "no" and he moves on.


----------



## YoungNImum

new bump pic :baby:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0093.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wavescrash

Cute bump :) Since we're sharing...



I find myself staring at it whenever I'm getting changed or walking past the mirror. I stop and stare haha. This happened while I was getting ready for work yesterday. I just can't believe I've got one. It's come out of nowhere it seems.


----------



## YoungNImum

wavescrash said:


> Cute bump :) Since we're sharing...
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself staring at it whenever I'm getting changed or walking past the mirror. I stop and stare haha. This happened while I was getting ready for work yesterday. I just can't believe I've got one. It's come out of nowhere it seems.

Lovely bump :flower: it looks so neat, plus i like your ink work :thumbup:
I can seond that, mines also came from nowhere :shrug:


----------



## RBurnett

Hey How is everyone today. Im going to my first class of aqua bumps tonight on my own!!

My bump is getting bugger by the day. People keep saying im looking bigger than 16 weeks!

Hope your all doing well :)


----------



## RBurnett

bugger i mean bigger! lol


----------



## wavescrash

YoungNImum said:


> Lovely bump :flower: it looks so neat, plus i like your ink work :thumbup:
> I can seond that, mines also came from nowhere :shrug:

Thanks!!! It's so weird. I know I keep saying that but it really is. I remember having a belly with my daughter but apparently I forgot what it felt like. As much as I complain about this being from out of nowhere and being weird, I can't wait to get bigger hahaha.


----------



## anti

so jealous of you girls with nice bumps - I want mine to get big now! And i want to feel bubs moving every day! Got my midwife appointment next Thursday! Can't come quick enough. I hope she listens to the heartbeat. I wanna hear my bubby!


----------



## YoungNImum

wavescrash said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump :flower: it looks so neat, plus i like your ink work :thumbup:
> I can seond that, mines also came from nowhere :shrug:
> 
> Thanks!!! It's so weird. I know I keep saying that but it really is. I remember having a belly with my daughter but apparently I forgot what it felt like. As much as I complain about this being from out of nowhere and being weird, I can't wait to get bigger hahaha.Click to expand...

how old is your daughter? i Believe all the people who always say you show quicker with your 2nd :happydance:


----------



## RBurnett

I have midwife Thursday too and hope I can hear baby. Not felt baby today yet but hopefully at aqua bumps i might and baby likes it when im in the bath!


----------



## YoungNImum

RBurnett said:


> bugger i mean bigger! lol

 :haha::haha: 
i misspell alot only because i type and rarly read over what iv wrote :hugs:



anti said:


> so jealous of you girls with nice bumps - I want mine to get big now! And i want to feel bubs moving every day! Got my midwife appointment next Thursday! Can't come quick enough. I hope she listens to the heartbeat. I wanna hear my bubby!

Wait you see you will have the most perfect neat bump out of us all :thumbup: i never got bump with my first till 15wks i no your envy :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

I've got a little bump going on but its dinky compared to your pics on here. I've got my midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon...quite excited as its been nearly 4 weeks since my scan.

I think bubs has moved as i'm not getting my flutters yesterday or today, when I listened for the heartbeat yesterday it had moved so maybe baby has tucked him/herself away!


----------



## RBurnett

YoungNImum said:


> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> bugger i mean bigger! lol
> 
> :haha::haha:
> i misspell alot only because i type and rarly read over what iv wrote :hugs:
> 
> Yeah so do I!!
> 
> Some advice... Im going to aqua bumps tonight, first time and on my own. I only own bikinis and i looked at a maternity costume and it was £25. Do you think a bikini will be ok??Click to expand...


----------



## YoungNImum

RBurnett said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> bugger i mean bigger! lol
> 
> :haha::haha:
> i misspell alot only because i type and rarly read over what iv wrote :hugs:
> 
> Yeah so do I!!
> 
> Some advice... Im going to aqua bumps tonight, first time and on my own. I only own bikinis and i looked at a maternity costume and it was £25. Do you think a bikini will be ok??Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure a bikini will be fine as long as your comfy :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## hoping29

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Just arrived back from a short holiday in Norway to see the Northern Lights (which were amazing!!). Had my Down's results in the post today and came out with a risk of 1:20,000 so really pleased with that.

I have a small bump which doubles in size by the end of the day!! Have my next midwife appointment next Tuesday when I will be 16 + 2 and then it will be less than 4 weeks until my 20 week scan!

Generally feeling ok. Have a blocked/runny nose all the time and still suffering with constipation so trying to make fruit smoothies each day to help out.

Still haven't felt any movement but still hearning a nice strong heartbeat and lots of movement on my doppler. Can't wait to feel something although as this is my first I guess it may be sometime before I do. I have read what it is meant to feel like but still waiting.


----------



## yazzy

Wow would love to go and see the Northern Lights! Great you are hearing a nice strong heartbeat on your doppler.

How often does everyone use their dopplers? In the paperwork I received with my hired one it says to use once per week but no more than every 3 days.


----------



## kwood

hoping so jealous, want to see the northern lights so badly. As I can't go skiing this year I'm trying to talk hubby into a trip to Iceland but he still wants to go skiing even though I can't see the point of me going as there isn't much to do in a ski resort if you're not skiing (without spending loads of money). :cry:

Yazzy - hope you midwife appointment goes well tomorrow. I can't wait for mine, I don't have a doppler so haven't seen the baby since my scan 6 weeks ago. Starting to get that panic feeling that I had before the scan now, I so hope everything is okay but there is no reason to believe it won't be.


----------



## hoping29

I use my doppler whenever I feel worried. Sometimes I have used everyday but I will try and stop using so frequently now. I tend to use it if I have had a particularly heavy day at work and I am worried I may have done something. I don't think there is any harm to the baby in using it everyday, I think it is more for your own sanity.


----------



## yazzy

Kwood - good luck for your appointment aswell, i'm sure it will be fine but I understand the worried feeling beforehand. Mine is at 4pm so end of the day...lets see who can wee in a bottle without getting it on their hands lol!

Hoping - you're right, I don't see what a few seconds everyday could do especially if it gives you piece of mind. It's just a lovely sound to hear!


----------



## RBurnett

Hi this is my 16 week bump!

Didnt go to aqua bumps in the end cos of a bloody headache, keep getting them!

Think I slept on my back all night so a lil worried about bubba!!
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-27 09.00.44.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wavescrash

YoungNImum said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump :flower: it looks so neat, plus i like your ink work :thumbup:
> I can seond that, mines also came from nowhere :shrug:
> 
> Thanks!!! It's so weird. I know I keep saying that but it really is. I remember having a belly with my daughter but apparently I forgot what it felt like. As much as I complain about this being from out of nowhere and being weird, I can't wait to get bigger hahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> how old is your daughter? i Believe all the people who always say you show quicker with your 2nd :happydance:Click to expand...

She's 6. Yeah, that's what I heard but I didn't realize it'd be so much so soon hahahah!


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Think I slept on my back all night so a lil worried about bubba!!

The baby will be fine. I know they say sleep on your left side but you can't control what happens while you're asleep. I wake up on my back so often in the middle of the night and I just flip on my side if I catch myself. It's mostly when you and the baby are bigger that it's an issue. Right now, the baby doesn't weigh enough to compress on the arteries or whatever that they worry about. To help avoid rolling onto your back, I've read that a u-shaped pregnancy pillow helps (to have part of the pillow behind you and part between your knees.) If you can't get or afford one, putting a regular pillow behind your back will help.

Trust me, I wake up on my back at least 5x a night. Babes is still fine :)


----------



## wavescrash

OH's mom, grandma & aunt came into town this weekend. I worked the whole time but they stopped in my work to say hi/bye on their way home (they live 8 hrs away.) It was my first time meeting his aunt but second time meeting his mom/grandma. They were so sweet... asking how I'm feeling, what's new with baby news, double-checking my baby shower date, asking if they can view my registry online, telling me how excited they are to find out the gender of the baby. I thought it was so cute for people I barely know. I mean, I know the baby will be their blood relative so it makes sense but it's just cute :)


----------



## RBurnett

wavescrash said:


> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> Think I slept on my back all night so a lil worried about bubba!!
> 
> The baby will be fine. I know they say sleep on your left side but you can't control what happens while you're asleep. I wake up on my back so often in the middle of the night and I just flip on my side if I catch myself. It's mostly when you and the baby are bigger that it's an issue. Right now, the baby doesn't weigh enough to compress on the arteries or whatever that they worry about. To help avoid rolling onto your back, I've read that a u-shaped pregnancy pillow helps (to have part of the pillow behind you and part between your knees.) If you can't get or afford one, putting a regular pillow behind your back will help.
> 
> Trust me, I wake up on my back at least 5x a night. Babes is still fine
> :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun, you have reasured me lots. It is hard when your asleep and u cant control how u move!

I need ppl to be honest do i look fat or pregnant, i wont take offence i promise x


----------



## wavescrash

You're welcome. Honestly though... you can't be expected to sleep entirely on your left side at night when you have 0 control over how you toss & turn. If you wake in the middle of the night and catch yourself, just rotate onto your side :) I usually sleep with a small pillow between my knees (helps with my back, hip & pelvic pain) and I find I don't roll around as much when I do.

I definitely see a baby bump there :)


----------



## miayahsmommy

14 week shot!
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/390337_10150404619663043_592963042_8607421_1805213561_n.jpg


----------



## kwood

RBurrentt- Don't worry you have a nice little bump coming along there. :thumbup: Not too fond of mine but it is my own fault as I am a little chubby to start with and have extra padding above my belly button and the baby is just pushing it up and out, good thing for maternity clothes because it just looks like normal bump though.


----------



## zephyr

Haha yeah so glad people agree with me, turns out I had the spelling for Connovar wrong either way I still hate it. He was so upset yesterday had a man sulk all day and I had a bit of a giggle. Then he went through a baby names website and he kept suggesting names like Bodil and just weird names lol He has made it very clear he does not want a normal name. I hope he changes his mind I really do.

Last night I had a bad dream! I dreamt of triplets again! I dreamt I went to my scan and they found two identical girls in the same sac and one fraternal boy. OHHH man I was so upset I woke up crying lol I think its safe to say having more than two babies really freaks me out! Not that it would be the end of the world, I just don't know how that would work.
The dream I had the night before was creepy, seriously creepy, is anyone else having strange dreams?

Glad to hear everyone is doing well! About the doppler, I use mine whenever I feel worried about the babies sometimes that is every day. I personally dont see the harm either. I don't listen for very long anymore, its just a very short listen in to make sure there's still two very clear and different heartbeats otherwise I end up working myself up into a state! Usually about 10 seconds each baby to hear some movement and a heartbeat.

All the bumps are coming along great! And RBurnett yours is definitely baby! I found my camera, its just a matter of taking the photo now hahaha and I too am not really fond of mine just yet.....I feel caught between the whole 'is she pregnant or eaten too much?' stage even though everyone keeps saying my bump got big I just dont feel it yet.

Anyways hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> I feel caught between the whole 'is she pregnant or eaten too much?' stage even though everyone keeps saying my bump got big I just dont feel it yet.

I have so many people commenting that I'm so tiny (I don't know if they mean me because I am or my bump...) yet today at work a stranger randomly asked me when I was due as I was ringing her purchase up. It was nice that someone who didn't know had noticed I was pregnant :) But then went on to ask how far along I was and say that I'm so tiny :/


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone, thanks for the comments about the doppler...I had a teeny listen this morning. Everytime I listen for baby he/she has moved lol!

Wow your bumps are all coming along great! Mine is starting but still very small...saying that if I take after my mum it will be dinky the whole time! Its really funny I swear I felt lots of wiggles last night when I kept waking up but then I keep thinking...hmmm was I dreaming...either way it was lovely :)

Well off to work soon...reports to do all today and tomorrow so will catch up later, I have my midwife appointment at 4pm.


----------



## anti

hello ladies - I've been reading everyday but havent had anything to say back! :) anyway... im waiting on the extension of my contract at work which I need asap coz my contract expires at the end of the week. they keep saying they working on it but they do take their time!! *sigh* I have my 16 week midwife check up next Thursday - cant come quick enough! then its two weeks till Christmas and I have my scan on the 29th and Im handing in my notice at work on 30 December - I really need this month to go quickly! One of my best friend's is over from Switzerland this weekend so we gonna have a catch up with loads of us on Saturday so that will be nice. :) other than that - it's only Tuesday! work just drags by and its doing my head in - but only 8 weeks till I stop! yay... I keep trying to look at the positive! :)


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Ladies!
I havent written in a while. i'm so tired today, DH was called out twice last night for emergencies which means i wake up as well when the phone rings :-( anywhoo..I have another scan today at 4:30pm, so I will be able to confirm the gender and also if we are given the all clear I will be back to having monthly scans and not almost every 2 weeks as it has been up till now. excited/nervous...will send you all an update. 

The bump pics are looking so cute, I'm pretty big now too but not big enough to fit into the really nice pair of linen maternity pants my mom bought me...suppose that will come with time...cant wait to look properly pregnant and not just suspiciously fat.\

Ok, better get back to work today is a busy day, meetings, scan, year end function...I'll hopefully have some good news for you all tomorrow.

Take care

C
xx


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks with my top on it looks like bump more i think then with the top rolled up.

Im hopeing for a headache free day today! Im at work but really cant get in the mood, want to go back to be to be honest! I been thinking of buying a doopler but worried that If I dont hear HB ill freak out and go straight to hospital demanding a scan! lol


----------



## anti

Just placed my first order for the nursery bedding and stuff. Only ordered 1 flat sheet, 1 pillowcase and 1 nappy stacker. Obviously will get more as time goes on but just thought I'd start with something. :)


----------



## rjsmam

anti - yay for the first order! exciting - can we have pics when the stuff arrives?! I have my 16wk apmnt next wk too - our apmnts seem to be close every time! i will be getting my downs blood test & can't wait for that to be over.. hopefully i'll then get the 20wk scan date soon after too - after that - let the buying commence!

zephyr - yes my dreams have been WEIRD! I dreamt last wk that the baby was black (dh & I are white). the baby's father was in prison - and poor dh wasn't even in the equation! i was really upset when i woke up haha.

love all the bump pics ladies! I must get one taken - i feel mahoosive - escpecially in the evenings. caught sight of myself last night & felt like a whale... i hope i don't end up like a house

still waiting for my 2nd hand doppler to arrive - am hoping it comes today!

have a great day everyone!



x


----------



## anti

will post pics when it all starts arriving - will also have to post pics of the little babygrows I made (well - I ironed on a transfer onto a plain one so it looks cute and personalised). If you google zanzibar nursery bedding - thats what we getting. Im originally from Zimbabwe - so animals mean alot to me and I want to include that as much as possible in baby's life. OH is from Ireland and I didnt fancy bedding covered in sheep. :)


----------



## yazzy

Anti - my OH is originally from Zimbabwe! His family moved over here when he was 4 years old.

Can't wait to see pics of all the things everyone has bought. I've got a moses basket, bouncy chair and baby bath plus a few babygrows from one of my best friends. My mum gave me some muslin cloths and baby nail clippers and scissors and baby emery boards oh and I have some socks from when I pregnant with my angel baby. Oh nearly forgot I also have a pram and set of drawers changing table (well my cousin has them but is giving them to me) Once i've had my 20 week scan I will start ordering lots of things :)


----------



## anti

I kinda wanna be safe and wait till after my 20 week scan but I just cant help myself! :)

yazzy - that is so cool! I left when I was 17. Miss it terribly and still try to go back once a year but its so expensive. Still got friends there and my dad has moved to Botswana. Still got a small farm there as well - which my dad is trying to sell and it breaks my heart! :( always hoped I would move back but I realise now that it will never be what it was and I have some amazing memories to treasure. :)

I really need to start sorting out the mess that is going to be the baby nursery. It has been a storage room for 18 months and really needs sorting out! I have loads of different size diapers already - is that weird?! just thought it would help to start getting little bits now and then when baby is here we dont have to buy diapers every week. Buying different sizes and stuff coz not sure how much we'll use of each. And I only buy them if I see a really good deal. Like sainsbury's had buy one get one free last weekend - couldnt say no! And I got a big box from costco the last time we were there as well. I really have no idea how long baby will be in 1 size of diaper - like I think its size 3 is for 9-20lbs - what ages it that, roughly?! You can tell im a complete newbie to this!! :blush:


----------



## kwood

Had my 18 week midwife appointment today. All is well and got to hear the baby's heartbeat for the first time, which was very nice. Can't wait for my 20 week scan now. :happydance:

The only thing is at the end of the appointment I asked the midwife if everything is okay and she said so far everything is going well but it is still early days...WTF?!? When is it not early days in the pregnancy, do I have to be in active labour to not be early days? I know that I still have a long way to go but I am nearly halfway and thought that those comments would end after we left the first trimester. Comments like that make me worry more that problems can still happen even though I know the chances are there they are still very low. argh. Sorry vent over.


----------



## yazzy

Kwood - that was a bit insensitive of the midwife to say that. I had my appointment today and also listened to the heartbeat...glad I have used a doppler at home because she was looking for baby really low down and I said roughly where I though baby was and I was spot on...lovely strong heartbeat. Only had my blood pressure checked, didn't do a wee sample as your supposed to take one with you although no-one told me that but she said not to worry and do one for my 25 week appointment.


----------



## rjsmam

Kwood - how insenstive!! sometimes these people really make me wonder if they're in the right jobs! great that you heard the heartbeat though

yazzy - glad your apmnt went well too!!

i've made my apmnt for flu jab on friday - woke up with headache and cold so decided it's time!



x


----------



## zephyr

Kwood - I agree, some comments these midwives make are really insensitive!! I don't think they seem to realise that we spend so much time stressing over a silly little comment! Some of them really need to watch what they say and a simple "Things look really good so far" would do. 
I have the same issue with my midwife who has made comments that were unnecessary and more worry than its worth.

Anti - good luck with sorting! I did that a few weeks ago sorted out 2 huge rooms just filled with junk and it took me so long but I am glad we have pretty much finished now.
I'm really not sure about the sizing, our nappies are sized a bit different here and I can't remember how big a weight for that age is :/ 

rjsmam - that dream is quite funny :p I know it would of been horrible at the time though but isn't it amazing what we dream about while pregnant? I dreamt I had an angry orange in my bag of oranges and it was pulsating and making a noise woo woo woo woo like an alarm and I said to OH "ohh looks like we have an angry orange in this bag" and I went hunting for it. I mean really WTH?? haha

waves - that is really nice someone noticed! I always feel awkward about asking a woman who appears to be pregnant when shes due unless she obviously pregnant! I would hate to have them say "what? I'm not" so you probably do look really pregnant, I know in your pics you do!!

I spewed again this morning :( First time in nearly a week. I was hoping to post a woohoo I made a week without puking thread tomorrow but nevermind. Maybe next week? 
Hope everyone that has the nausea has been feeling better lately!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> waves - that is really nice someone noticed! I always feel awkward about asking a woman who appears to be pregnant when shes due unless she obviously pregnant! I would hate to have them say "what? I'm not" so you probably do look really pregnant, I know in your pics you do!!

Thanks! It was definitely nice! I had another woman ask if I was expecting today. It's nice that people are noticing now!!!

I had a nice little giggle over the angry orange dream! Sorry you're still getting sick. That must mean things are going well if they're producing so much hormones! Hopefully the sickness eases up though!

I have an emergency dentist appointment tomorrow because while I was getting ready for work this morning, I was cleaning between my teeth and part of one of the teeth broke off! You can't see it from the front thankfully but I feel this big hole on the back of tooth and I'm afraid it's going to make the whole thing weak and cause it to break in half completely! Hopefully it's a quick/easy fix.


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies!

Had a busy few days. 2 xmas parties this weekend, and then 2 super busy days at work.

Claire! I can't wait to hear how your scan went! Hopefully all is well!

But as promised, here are my recent bump pics! The first one is 17 weeks, and the 2nd is 18 weeks! 

Now I have more to say, but im just too tired, and im going to bed!


----------



## zephyr

Waves ouch! Sorry about your tooth I hope they can fix it! and it isn't causing too much problems. 
Yeah the dream was pretty odd, kinda creeped me out a little bit, OH thought I was cuckoo when I told him about it when I woke up.
Yay another person noticed your bump! That's awesome :D

Bumpin yay! nice bump 18 weeks already......wowwee almost halfway :D

Well I have super news! My daughters dance exams a couple of weeks back, well the oldest passed her ballet and modern dance exams with a highly commended grade and my youngest daughter passed with honours!! I am such the proud mummy at the moment and have been telling everyone the great news, the girls have been beaming all night since they found out :D


----------



## anti

zephyr thats great news! congrats and well done to the girls! yay!

bumpin - awesome bump pics.

I'm having a really down day again - well, a down couple of days. I dont feel pregnant anymore and even though I know my OH loves me to bits and pieces, I still feel alone and like he's going to leave me. I really need to sort my head out but I just dont know what to do! :(

my boobs have jsut gone through a growth surt again - they didn't grow for about 4 weeks so thought it was safe to buy new bras - sods law, as soon as I buy new bras they grow another cup size. And they are sooooo sore as well... They're huge and get in my way and are starting to be uncomfortable because of the pain and the size. urgh! I sound like im never happy - sorry about the moan!


----------



## ClaireRSA

hi, baby had no heartbeat yesterday.
bye ladies, good luck to you all.


----------



## anti

Claire - Im am so so so sorry. I thought everything was going to be ok for you this time around. Im so sad for you and wish I could give you a hug! :hugs: Not sure if you'll be back on here to read this but I will be thinking of you and praying for you. xxx


----------



## RBurnett

Claire - im so sorry to hear of your sad news, my thoughts are with you hun xx


----------



## yazzy

Claire - as Anti said, I don't know if you will be back on here to read this but I am so very sorry to hear your news. I cannot believe it has happened. Be strong and I will be keeping you in my thoughts xxx


----------



## rjsmam

ClaireRSA said:


> hi, baby had no heartbeat yesterday.
> bye ladies, good luck to you all.

Claire - i know there are no words of comfort right now. I am so dreadfully sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh Claire, that is such horrible news! I really thought this time around would be the one. Im so sorry hun, I pray that you will have a healthy pregnancy the next time you decide to try.


----------



## anti

argh!!! why wont my mom just leave me alone! She insisted that she was to come to my first scan - and then pulled out and decided not to come - and now she is insisting that she come to my 20 week scan. after she told me this was a huge mistake blah blah blah - she needs to make up her freaking mind!! its really upsetting me and stuff and I try to not let it get to me, but it always does. I've told her that she will only be allowed in for like 3 mins after they've done all the measurements, etc but she is still insisting that she come all this way for a 9am scan! i know what the next thing will be 'im coming to stay when the baby is due/here' and my response will be 'no you're fricken not!!' Ive told my dad and step mom not to come and OH's folks not to come - so she cant come either until Im ready to have people around. I know it's going to upset her, but for once in my life im standing up to her and this is my life and its going to be about me now!! 

sorry for the rant ladies :blush: it probably didnt make any sense anyway! :haha:


----------



## jay004

Claire- I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers xxx


----------



## RBurnett

anti - just tell her that they will only let one other person at the scan so there is no point her going.

Had my consultant appointment today and all was well, I heard baby HB and it was lovely.

Cant wait for midwife 2mo so DH can here the HB too :) I asked if they had any earlier appointments so I could have my 20 week scan at 20 but they are fully booked :(...least i tried!


----------



## wavescrash

Claire, I'm so sorry to hear the news. I hope things start looking up for you and you're in my thoughts <3



Went to the dentist to fix my tooth and apparently they charge up front. They don't bill your insurance and send you a bill for the rest... so I couldn't afford a filling and paid $20 for an exam and went on my way. Oh well.


----------



## RBurnett

Dont u get free dental when ur pregnant where u are?


----------



## wavescrash

Nope... I have insurance through work and apparently I've reached my YTD max or whatever they called it so my insurance only covers part of it.


----------



## RBurnett

Oh thats a bummer! Im freaking over the bath being too hot and hurting my baby :(


----------



## wavescrash

It can't really be too hot. I mean it can but they mostly mean to avoid hot tubs and things like that. I take hot showers and all is well.


----------



## RBurnett

i just find it hard to know if its hot cos i dont feel the heat on my skin like others do. i can sit straight into a bath but DH thinks its too hot!


----------



## zephyr

Claire - I am truly sorry :cry: That is awful news. I wish I had more to say but I don't, I'm speechless and all I can say is I am sorry. :hugs: 

Will update later ladies, have to go into town this morning but I didn't want to read and run for now.


----------



## zephyr

OMG speaking of weird dreams I did it again!! I dreamt I had a penis last night LOL what the hell?! this is seriously getting creepy! I do remember pregnancy being a time where I have the weirdest dreams of my life holey moley.

I have been so busy all day! and I am so sore. I have to slow down even more than what I had to last week its really crazy. I am waiting for my daughter to come home so we can put our xmas tree up and its getting late :( I am so tired and I am craving pizza really badly but can't have any cos OH is at work until midnight......Almost considering making my own dough LOL and making my own pizza


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> ohh haha I just remember our accents may make that sound different After reading the link you posted it may sound to you guys like Con nI ver with us it sounds more like Con Ne Var Either way its a terrible name! and my OH saddens me. I really hate it!
> 
> But thank you!! I will be sure to say it pronouced the way you posted as opposed to the way he is saying it. Maybe if I do that he will get put off by the idea. I feel bad but really our kid has to live with that name!

Omg, I was sure hoping it was pronounced that way... when I read the definition I thought, 'oh no ConnIver', I hope it's not pronounced THAT way at least LOL. Not saying I like it... :xmas21: 

We can't come up with one at all!!! We wanted to go with a K, but I'm not loving any of the boy names (pretty sure that's what bubs is) that start with K.


----------



## Ems77

RBurnett said:


> I need ppl to be honest do i look fat or pregnant, i wont take offence i promise x

You look just like me, it's a little of both! LOL. I get my own personal joke out of telling people they are feeling my fat when they insist on touching my upper belly-ness. LOL, I'm so mean :haha: I've been holding off posting any pics because honestly the size of my belly hasn't changed much at all, lol, maybe I should try one sucking in... hmmm. One thing I noticed in my previous pregnancies is that if you want to see where the baby is, do a half sit up. Everything else will flex and shrink away leaving the hard bump of baby and uterus. Sometimes it looks pretty comical.


----------



## Ems77

bumpin2012 said:


> But as promised, here are my recent bump pics! The first one is 17 weeks, and the 2nd is 18 weeks!

Too cute! Tiny bump. That's how I looked the second time around. The first time was nothing until about 24 weeks. I should post those old ones. LOL


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies
I went to the consultant yesterday and he said everything was absolutly fine. I heard the babies HB and he doesnt want to see me for another 12 weeks :)

I had my Midwife appointment and DH came with me. That also went very well. we heard baby HB again and we heard baby kick and turn over! :D

It has finally sunk in that im PREGNANT and im going to be a MUMMY!


----------



## wavescrash

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/1617w.png
I don't know if there's any sort of progressive change but oh well!


Well, 17 weeks today! One week until my next appointment and 2 weeks until my ultrasound :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

you kind of look smaller?? must be the angle :)


----------



## wavescrash

It's weird because after the picture, I went back to sleep due to a headache and when I woke up, my bump looked more "normal" and bigger than this morning. I wonder if the fact that I woke up laying on my back for most of the night did something with the positioning making me look smaller?

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/17w2.png


----------



## zephyr

Waves I get that too a few days ago I woke up and my stomach felt oddly flat but there was some dull pressure on the inside so I guess they tucked away way back? I dunno its weird though. So sorry about the tooth thing, that sucks! I hope it doesn't cause too much trouble.

Congrats RBurnett thats great news :D

I can't believe we are all coming up to our gender scans and they are only a matter of weeks/a month away!! I am so excited.

So I got woken up by that violent urge to vomit again :( I don't know whats worse, puking food or having your stomach trying to empty itself when its already empty! Either way it seems to be the only time I am getting sick now and I am keeping meals down and feel quite hungry the rest of the day! Very little nausea and I am managing to take some iron every now and then too and not get sick which is great!

My daughters birthday is tomorrow and I have cake making to do today! and cleaning and baking and preparing for tomorrow and I just don't know if I am going to have enough time or energy to do it.
I am just really thankful that there are no more kids birthdays until after the twins are here! I really feel like this will be the last big function I can handle. Xmas will be a nightmare, we have been invited elsewhere and may take up the offer save me the hassle of doing a large meal. I spent so long on our xmas turkey last year and was sore by the end of the day, I would hate to think how I would feel after all those hours over the stove in my current state lol.
Im slowing down so much. Yesterday I had to sit down at the park halfway through my trip to town and all I did was walk there!! Pregnancy has never been like this for me before, its always been easy.

Yay We got our xmas tree up last night too! Only 23 more days to go :D


----------



## zephyr

Okay so I decided to prick up some courage and upload my bump pic for 17 weeks.....I still feel very uhmm chunky though lol and I feel really self concious:blush:
I cannot believe how large my stomach has got!!! 

Today its 23 degrees celcius and I know that's not overly hot but it means our summer is now starting and I am dying!!! I don't know how I am going to be able to handle being pregnant with twins over summer :( My feet are so swollen and I can't move! Walking 10 minutes down the road to pick my son up this afternoon omg! It was so hard! I really hate to think how things will be in another 10 weeks time this is crazy!! 

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/IMG_0412.jpg


----------



## wavescrash

Awww yay! Cute twin bump :) I was pregnant through the summer with my daughter. It wasn't TOO bad but it wasn't easy. I'm excited to be pregnant through the winter. I'm hoping it'll help keep me warmer? So far no luck but maybe when I get bigger.

SOOOOO at work, I cheated and printed out my baby registry again and saw 2 more items were purchased! Someone bought me a 3-pack of hooded towels and someone bought the bouncer I picked out :) It made my night, it's such a cute bouncer.

https://img2.targetimg2.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/13/30/13303217.jpg

I can't wait for my baby shower! Only 58 days to go :)


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Okay so I decided to prick up some courage and upload my bump pic for 17 weeks.....I still feel very uhmm chunky though lol and I feel really self concious:blush:
> I cannot believe how large my stomach has got!!!
> 
> 
> Yay! I have been waiting on the twin belly!!
> 
> Ok, mine is chunky too, I was a bit over my recommended weight when I got pregnant, lol, but I'll go ahead now. Warning in advance, I WILL be sucking in! LMAO!!Click to expand...


----------



## Ems77

Ok, here we go, 17 weeks, sucking in my fat of course, lol, normally the top is as far out as the bottom lmao!
 



Attached Files:







me 17 weeks.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cliqmo

Ah lovely pics ladies, I am a few weeks behind most of you (due very last day of May) and I am so excited to get a proper bump instead of this funny little rounding to my abdomen that I have right now


----------



## anti

Im loving the bumps ladies!! I too was a bit overweight when I fell pregnant - but i don't care now coz im growing a baby in there. Will have to take a new up to date pic for you girls. :) I've put on 6 pounds so far - is that good or bad?! going for my 16 week check up next week with the midwife - yay! hope i'll get to hear the heartbeat for the first time.

Anyway - so glad its Friday! I've been so tired this week.


----------



## RBurnett

YAY ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

was laying in bed last night falling asleep when i felt two firm pushes in my stomach. There was no mistaking that it was baby...i woke DH to tell him...soooo HAPPY! :D


----------



## anti

yay RBurnett! So amazing isn't it. I've felt baby 3 times now that was no mistaking it was baby - looking forward to regular daily movement - even if it means painful kicks in the ribs. :)

today seems to be going so slowly! just wanna go home now! 4 more weeks till I hand my notice in at work. eeekk!


----------



## yazzy

Hey ladies,

Yay for the bump pics, I must take one and upload it although its dinky lol. And Yay for feeling movement, I have a couple days where I feel baby loads and then I have a couple quiet days. 

Feeling a bit delicate today, was really poorly yesterday. Started feeling a bit lightheaded and by lunchtime I felt awful tmi but kept having to go to the toilet (luckily it was normal but I can definitely say I'm not constipated anymore lol!!!) Went to bed at 5pm and ended up taking paracetamol which took my temp down as I was all shivery but burning up. Stayed in bed for 16 hours and have managed a piece of toast this morning and feeling a lot better now but really washed out. Hoping it was just a 24 hour bug but scary when you're pregnant.

So now i'm spending the day on my sofa!


----------



## RBurnett

Anit - me neither :) what did urs feel like?


----------



## sharon0302

We went away for our wedding anniversary an definately felt bubs quite a bit, most have been the fact as I was able to stop and relax. Now hubby is keen for movements to get strong enough for him to feel.


----------



## jay004

Hey ladies,

got a call from the dr. yesterday asking me to come in to discuss some blood work test results.:nope: Of course I was hysterical thinking up the worse possible news, but this was the news I got...

According to years of data, a woman my age normally a 1 out of 1,160 chance of giving birth to a baby with down syndrome, but according to some blood work my chances are 1 out of 165. The dr. suggested I get an amnio done, but I'm not sure how safe that procedure is?:shrug:

Honestly, I'm upset! I know 165 is a big number and the odds are in my favor, but I keep thinking about how a couple years back I won a raffle that selected 1 winner outta 500 or so people. I'm nervous as heck...


----------



## wavescrash

I don't know what to say honestly - I got a false positive result with my daughter and there's a lot of false positives out there which is why I chose not to get tested this pregnancy. I'd post over in https://www.babyandbump.com/gestational-complications/ or read this post: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...downs-test-need-some-words-encouragement.html She had a 1/100 chance and her test came back that her baby was fine in the end :)


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> Ok, here we go, 17 weeks, sucking in my fat of course, lol, normally the top is as far out as the bottom lmao!

YAY BUMP :) I love it!


----------



## frangi33

1 in 165 is a very low chance, you really have to weigh up the risk of the amniocentesis as this can cause a miscarriage of a likely healthy baby!

Friends of ours had a 1 in 20 risk and upon aminocentesis was all fine - my cousin had no risk or high nuchal test results and had a baby with downs


----------



## zephyr

Oh my god today was long my feet ache so bad. The party went off well and I got tonnes of help. I think I should of skipped the xmas parade though. It sucked so bad didn't even have a single truck float. Last year was bad, this year was worse. The best part was the bag pipes haha it was such a waste of energy and feet aching!! The kids loved it though and my daughter was in it so that was good to see her. The birthday cake turned out great too a giant cupcake the birthday girl loved it!

I'm off to rest my poor feet in bed now though I am so exhausted and thankful that I had helpful people around to help me clean up etc. what a day! and tomorrow I have to go to my cousins 21st :(


----------



## bumpin2012

Good morning ladies! 
Just looking for a bit of advice/reassurance. Im almost 19 weeks (Crazy I know) but I still haven't felt baby move, and everyone keeps telling me that I look too small for nearly 19 weeks. Last night at my staff xmas party, people kept saying to me "you dont even look pregnant at all, let alone pretty much halfway done!" So should I be worried? SHOULD I have felt baby move by now? Am I freaking myself out for nothing???

I think this is the most concerned I have been thus far...


----------



## wavescrash

Aw how mean of them. Is it your first? With my first I didn't pop until I was around 23 weeks and didn't feel movement until around then either. If your doc isn't worried you don't need to worry.


----------



## wavescrash

Last night my Aunt gave me a call saying that since she wouldn't be able to make it to my baby shower, she bought my present early and was wondering if I could pick it up this weekend so that it wasn't taking up space around the house. OF COURSE I COULD hahah. I went over there and picked it up right away. She's the one who bought the bouncer I was talking about the other night!

She told my that my Grandma is worried she won't be able to attend due to it being in January and we're likely to get snow (my Grandma refuses to drive in the snow) so she ordered my gift as well and had it sent to my Aunt's house. I'm not allowed to know which item off my registry it is but if my Grandma is able to attend the shower, she'll pick it up from my Aunt's on her way. If she can't attend, my Aunt's supposed to call me the day before so I can get it from her. I'm not supposed to know all of that but my Aunt told me anyway haha.

Either way, I'm so excited! I have my bouncer sitting in my room next to my storage drawer that's holding my rattle, pacifiers (I received a Christmas package in the mail with 2 pacifiers and then books for my daughter) and baby socks. I can't wait to start getting more stuff :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Waves: Thank you! That makes me feel a lot better. I have tried not to stress out, but I see and hear all these women who are much bigger than me, feeling movements, and aren't as far along as me, even though its their first baby too. I have my next dr's appt in 10 days, so hopefully I wont drive myself crazy...lol. This is when I really wish I had gotten a doppler...

I laugh at the posts where people are complaining about people saying how big they are. I think "at least you look pregnant, people just think im getting fat!"

Oh and YAY for your shower! You must be getting so excited! When do you find out the gender?


----------



## zephyr

Hey Bumpin, don't worry just yet!! I am sure everything is fine. Before I got pregnant with my son I had lost a tonne of weight so was tiny but even at 6 months pregnant he had managed to tuck himself away so good that my stomach was pretty much flat. I was still wearing my pre pregnancy jeans. No one even believed I was that far along then when I did start showing it happened very fast. He was breech from my 20 week scan right up until 36 37 weeks though so maybe that was why? I also did not feel any movement till well over 20 weeks and he was my third!! I can't remember dates all to well but I think I recall getting to about 23 weeks and started wondering why he wasnt moving.
He did in the end but was a quiet baby, didn't move much at all and he came out almost 9 pounds! so he wasn't small.


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> Waves: Thank you! That makes me feel a lot better. I have tried not to stress out, but I see and hear all these women who are much bigger than me, feeling movements, and aren't as far along as me, even though its their first baby too. I have my next dr's appt in 10 days, so hopefully I wont drive myself crazy...lol. This is when I really wish I had gotten a doppler...
> 
> I laugh at the posts where people are complaining about people saying how big they are. I think "at least you look pregnant, people just think im getting fat!"
> 
> Oh and YAY for your shower! You must be getting so excited! When do you find out the gender?

You're welcome! Like Zephyr said though... her son was a big baby but just good at hiding. If that's the same as yours, it might not be that easy for you to find the heart beat so a doppler might just scare you even more, ya know? It'll all start happening, I promise!

Thanks! I am very excited. I find out in 12 days!!! So close but still so far away.


----------



## bumpin2012

HB is actually really easy to find at my dr appts, she finds baby within 5 seconds. I think I might have an anterior placenta. At least I have a scan in 11 days so I will know for sure then.
Your scan is like the day after mine!

And thanks to you too Zephyr, im feeling better about it. Im sure all is fine, im just freaking myself out for nothing!


----------



## rjsmam

hey ladies!! 

bumpin - they do sound mean! i have lots of friends who didn't show til much much later and didn't feel much movements til 20+ wks so i'd say try not to stress too much...

i am so tired tonight & sooo nauseous... i fell asleep on the sofa which i hate doing as i always feel worse after - am wondering if this it he cause of sickness. i've had a long day too though, early start with our boys being at different football/sports classes then some shopping then a friends 3yr old b day part all afternoon! this was my first occasion of loads of people randomly patting my stomach - quite weird to be honest! most of the adults indugling in beer & wine too......


x


----------



## Ems77

Bumpin- True to it all. I didn't show until about 24 weeks... or so with my first and didn't feel her until after then. Second one it was a little after 20. Also, with this being your first, you're not sure what to look for, and when they are this little it's really hard to feel. And if bubs is tucked back as some tend to do, you def won't feel it being so small. 

My nausea seems to be (finally) tapering off, knock on wood because I could be wrong. My promethazine has been helping a LOT!! Not much else going on other than gearing up for Christmas.


----------



## zephyr

My nausea has been very off and on it seems to be going but hanging in there. Last night I woke up to pee 3 times!!!! One of those times my nose was bleeding and another of those times I vomited. Ugghh and as I got no sleep after trying to recover from that birthday and entertaining yesterday I actually fell asleep on the floor today and woke up really sore. I ende dup having to skip my cousins 21st tonight there is no way I could handle another bout of socialising, feel bad though I hope she understands.

I am about to order a gormet pizza and cajun wedges. I have been eating lots of fruit and veges all day and I am starving! and its a hunger only pizza can satisfy haha then I am going to bed to hopefully sleep but not couting on that cos I drank 3 liters of water today already.

Hope you all are well.


----------



## wavescrash

Quick, silly rant...

OH is over at his brother's house watching some MMA fight or whatever. He text asking if I wanted the bed to myself because he'd stay the night there if so. I told him I'd love to have the bed all to myself but if he wants to come home that's fine too. He said "Well I'd like to sleep next to you but if you want to sleep alone, I'll just stay." I told him "Yeah... it'd be nice to sleep alone but you can come home if you want." He said "Well I don't want to stay here but if you want to sleep in the bed alone, I'll stay."

UGHHHH. I said that I DO want the bed to myself. I DO I DO I DO. I'm not demanding he stays out tonight or anything and I'm leaving the choice up to him. Decide already and quit saying "If you want this then I'll do that but I don't want to do that." Ya know? So frustrating haha.


----------



## bumpin2012

So ladies. I am conducting a little experiment. I am making a list of gender predictions for your own pregnancy, and seeing how many of us are actually right. So if you want to join the game, let me know and what you think you are having! So far, only 3 people have found out, and all 3 were wrong!


----------



## wavescrash

I honestly have no idea... one minute I think it's another girl, the next I think it's a boy. I lean toward girl more so I'd have to say another girl if anything.


----------



## zephyr

I don't know! I want two boys so bad, but then I feel like ones a boy ones a girl due to my ever changing cravings but the dream I had before I found out they were twins was two girls. though technically I could cheat and say one of each and be right for one of them either way haha

Sooooo its a tough choice between one of each and two girls but I'mma go with what I have been telling everyone, two girls! based of my dream just cos it was right for twins.


----------



## yazzy

Morning girls,

Haven't had much to say recently but am finally recovering from my sickness bug yay! That knocked me for six, just felt so rough because I couldn't eat and got dehydrated. Am having today off work to chill though and check I can eat abit more before going back tomorrow.

Anyone else getting round ligament pains? Well I think that's what I was getting last night, I had sharp stabbing pains on and off for a while then they just calmed down and stopped. It was in the same place each time...either that or constipation tmi!!! I guess baby has been doing some growing because i'm feeling a lot more movement now so hoping its just my uterus growing. I've been saying I thought I was meant to feel great and bloom about now lol?!!

So how has everyone's weekend been?


----------



## RBurnett

Morning Ladies,

Had a really gud weekend. Went up London for the day saturday and went shopping Sunday. 
I was on the tube Saturday and a lovely gentleman gae up his seat, he did have to check with his wife that I was pregnant and not just fat first though! lol

I really need some maternity clothes has nothing fits any more :( I had a lil cry in Asda cos they has nothing for me so DH is going to take me this week :)


----------



## sharon0302

As this pregnancy is so different from my first I am going to go with girl though I would be very happy either way!:happydance:


----------



## rjsmam

bumpin - great idea!!!! i think i'm having a boy but i'd really love a girl. part of my thinking is to save myself from any future gender disappointment I think. As I have a son already and dh has a son hes convinced its another boy. The only thing that makes think different is the sickness Ive had which was much more extreme than when I was expecting my son. But thats probably my age! My sis had the sickness with her 2nd boy too and so thought it was a girl... so Im setting myself up for BLUE! 

RBurnett - nice story about people giving up their seats and really noticing your bump!!

yazzy - glad your on the mend - the bug sounded rough

waves - what did your oh decide in the end, i hate those convos too i usually get short & tell them to decide lol

zephyr - lovely bump !!!! hope the sickness is on it's way out

hi to everyone else!!!

we've had a real dump of snow and everything is mega festive :xmas2: i love this time of year - roll on the holidays! i have my 16wk apmnt on wed afternoon and the downs blood tests which am bit nervous about... 



x


----------



## RBurnett

Im pretty sure this is a lil boy! find out on 16th Jan :)


----------



## yazzy

Oooh Bumpin sorry I forgot to reply to the gender bit! Ummm at the start I was adament I was going to have a boy however i'm swaying towards a girl now...we won't find out until he/she arrived though and i'd honestly be happy either way :)

Rjsmam - try not to worry, i'm sure your appointment and bloods will be fine. I think they cause more worry than reassure people.


----------



## RBurnett

I have a question...at 17 weeks where is the baby in our stomach?


----------



## yazzy

RBurnett - I think they move all the time and it is different for everyone but when I listen on my doppler my baby has now moved a couple inches above the pubic line and on the right hand side.


----------



## RBurnett

i only ask because i keep feeling movements high above my belly button!.. cant be baby!


----------



## jay004

When I imagine the baby being here, I imagine it being a boy! I have just assumed it would be since I got pregnant for some reason.

Going to try to stay team :yellow: though! OH doesn't exactly agree, but if we do find out I'll know before the end of the month or even tomorrow when I get my ultrasound done before my amnio!


HURRAY for the holidays :)


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> I have a question...at 17 weeks where is the baby in our stomach?

Mine's about halfway between my belly button and pubic bone. Usually to the right but sometimes I feel it in the middle.

Anything above your belly button is your intestines gurgling and things like that.


----------



## wavescrash

I had my first dream about the gender of the baby last night! It was strange because I gave birth and when they brought the baby in, I was so excited that I started crying hysterically. It was to the point that I woke up and I couldn't breathe. My eyes were a bit watery even.

Anyway, I dreamed I was having a girl. My OH has had a dream that it was a girl, so has my sister and a co-worker. 10 days until we find out :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

can i play the gender game? i've always thought it was a girl, has never really been a question in my mind for some reason :)

hey since next year is a leap year, does that mean our due dates are 1 day off? i calculated 38 weeks from my transfer date and it's june 1, not june 2nd which is my due date. thoughts?


----------



## NuKe

hi ladies! :wave: can i join pls? :D

due 15th may, we have our anomaly scan on 22nd december and are planning on looking away at the money shot and getting the mw to write the sex in a christmas card for us to open on xmas day!

my hubs thinks its a girl and he's always been right about everybody we know, but i think it's a boy- purely because the last 4 generations of women in my family have had a girl first then boy!


----------



## wavescrash

Welcome! Lovely due date - that's my birthday!


----------



## NuKe

thanks hun! seems to be a few ppls bdays actually!!


----------



## bumpin2012

NuKe said:


> hi ladies! :wave: can i join pls? :D
> 
> due 15th may, we have our anomaly scan on 22nd december and are planning on looking away at the money shot and getting the mw to write the sex in a christmas card for us to open on xmas day!
> 
> my hubs thinks its a girl and he's always been right about everybody we know, but i think it's a boy- purely because the last 4 generations of women in my family have had a girl first then boy!

Welcome!

I have added everyone up to here...Nuke Im going to put you down for a girl, cause im looking at the mommy's intuition...

Im SOOOOO tired! This weekend has been so busy! Im just getting to sit down for the first time since friday. I still haven't even started my xmas shopping or anything yet...sigh. Tomorrow I have to go deal with my car, and then some shopping... but I got to talk to OH today for all of 3 mins. He's on a work thing and is basically camping in the woods until thursday. He finally got to the base and had a few minutes to call. Unfortunately for me it was 6 am.


----------



## Ems77

I strongly believe I am having a boy. As I have mentioned before, both of my previous pregnancies were girls and were absolutely identical. This one is sooooo different. 

RBurnett, they are really all over the place at this point. They have a lot of room to move so far. Whether mine is right on my pubic bone or hugging my belly button depends upon *his* mood. LOL. As for above the belly button, that depends; if this is not your first pregnancy, your uterus could be up there by now, it stretches out faster each time. Also, if the baby is kicking up ward, you could be feeling a ripple effect. If it kicks the very top of your uterus, that sensation could 'ripple' if you will, higher in your stomach. 

yazzy, yes I am getting the round ligament pains too... ug.


----------



## zephyr

Well, OH managed to talk me into buying a steamer from his work cos they were on sale. The food is so yummy in it! I am so glad he moaned about it so much haha and it makes everything so much easier. 

Glad to hear everyones doing well apart from that ligament pain, uggh I got the bad stretching going on again too. my stomach seems to have grown over a matter of days and I have been so tired lately. One of my babies wont get off my bladder and its annoying because I have to get up 3 or 4 times a night if the baby decides to be active. The other one has been pretty quiet :/ Got my appointment in a week hopefully my midwife can find both this time and if she can't I will show her where to find them lol


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Got my appointment in a week hopefully my midwife can find both this time and if she can't I will show her where to find them lol

That's right, you freaking tell her!!! LOL


----------



## Ems77

Hubby said if I bought gender related things I would curse it against being that gender, so I bought this... LOL
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0377.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RBurnett

Vaurissa said:


> I strongly believe I am having a boy. As I have mentioned before, both of my previous pregnancies were girls and were absolutely identical. This one is sooooo different.
> 
> RBurnett, they are really all over the place at this point. They have a lot of room to move so far. Whether mine is right on my pubic bone or hugging my belly button depends upon *his* mood. LOL. As for above the belly button, that depends; if this is not your first pregnancy, your uterus could be up there by now, it stretches out faster each time. Also, if the baby is kicking up ward, you could be feeling a ripple effect. If it kicks the very top of your uterus, that sensation could 'ripple' if you will, higher in your stomach.
> 
> yazzy, yes I am getting the round ligament pains too... ug.

Thanks i think its probably a ripple senstation, like vibrations! Cant want for kicks now!!


----------



## yazzy

Zephyr - yep you should just tell her where they both are! I had to at my midwife appointment because baby was having a party a bit higher up than she would look lol.

Its weird I get a few days of lots of wiggles and pokes which is sooo lovely then I get a couple quiet days and I worry although I have checked my doppler and all is ok :) I guess they have to be quiet and grow at some point! Saying that I think I am getting little wiggles at the mo yay!


----------



## anti

welcome NuKe - front page updated!

Hope all you ladies are good - not much to report on my side... just plodding on - work is aweful and getting worse! Hoping they dont sack me anytime soon - I want to hand my notice in on the 30th so need to try keep my head above water until then.


----------



## RBurnett

Im telling work today that when baby comes im not coming back!!!!!! wish me luck!


----------



## anti

Good luck RBurnett! I just realised Im an onion! Only take 3 days! im so tired today and so sick of work and just cant be bothered with anything - wanna crawl into bed and sleep. Im working long shifts this week as well.


----------



## RBurnett

Just think it wont last forever. Im taking 4 weeks of beofre baby comes and that will go so quick after xmas?


----------



## bumpin2012

yay, for being an onion...I have no idea what I am. I guess I'll find out from this message!


----------



## bumpin2012

Im a mango!!!!

I can't believe im at 19 weeks! Almost halfway there!


----------



## RBurnett

whoop a Mango! lol onion too! :)


----------



## NuKe

good luck burnett! im an onion too anti! :dance:

was at mw this morning, the wee rascal kept wiggling away from the doppler, i had to keep telling her wer it was! she couldn't believe i was so sensitive to the movement. homebirth looks like a go too, which is lovely as i was expecting a metaphorical brick wall. :happydance:


----------



## anti

aw thats lovely girls - I can't wait for my midwife appointment on Thursday - want to hear baby's heart beat!! I've decided Im handing my notice in end of this month - so I will work all of January but then that's it - so over all this rubbish! OH is fine with me doing that as well - just hope it all goes to plan. The rest of this month will go super quick I think then I dont have to worry about anything coz I'll be finishing work soon after that. Just hope all goes to plan! :)


----------



## RBurnett

Aniti im glad your leaving them, u seem very un happy and u should be happy atm! when are u going to hand it in?

I have my review at 14:00 but my manager is still in a meeting..im a il nervous!


----------



## anti

Im going to hand it in on 30 December. I have 4 weeks notice so will leave end of Jan. None of my managers are going to be in on the 30th though so I'm going to have to scan it and email it to them. They cant say that doesn't count because its not my fault that they aren't going to be in. One of the girls handed in her notice yesterday and is leaving 30th December coz she's just had enough! The other one is going to start looking for work after Christmas and all the others have left already - none of us are happy here. So looking forward to being able to hand my notice in! :)


----------



## RBurnett

thats something to look forward for. What kind of work do you do?


----------



## bumpin2012

Wow, Anti. Just hearing about your place of work, makes me rather thankful for mine!!!
We have our crap days, but it certainly sounds like yours are more crappy than good.

Its good that you have an end date to look forward to. Im going to work as long as I physically can do my job. Eventually I wont be able to do the really importnant stuff (like CPR) and I think I had better go off before that happens...:wacko:


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy said:


> Zephyr - yep you should just tell her where they both are! I had to at my midwife appointment because baby was having a party a bit higher up than she would look lol.
> 
> Its weird I get a few days of lots of wiggles and pokes which is sooo lovely then I get a couple quiet days and I worry although I have checked my doppler and all is ok :) I guess they have to be quiet and grow at some point! Saying that I think I am getting little wiggles at the mo yay!

Same here annnnd I'm currently getting some wiggles and pokes. But of course as I type this the baby stopped haha.

Oh and to join in in the fun - I'm an onion as well.


----------



## anti

Im in HR - but I really dont like it - this was just a temp job to tide me over after I lost my dream job! (Company went bust!! :( ) Sigh* I cant do all this office, computer, bitchy woman thing!!! Im used to be outside with men all day. I used to work on the gas and I loved it soo much!! Was the best job ever - stressful - but I enjoyed it. anyway - Im working towards a date now so cant wait!! I think we have a big meeting tomorrow with all the bosses so will be interesting!!

RBurnett - how did your meeting go?


----------



## yazzy

Waves - yep as I typed earlier baby stopped wiggling...I love it when I get lots of movement but get a bit anxious when I don't feel it like now! Plus they are too small to give them a poke to wake them up lol!

Anti - not long til you finish then. I work with some great people and have a good giggle luckily. I plan on finishing end of March but will continue dog training through til middle of April, give myself a month off then start dog training again in June - I only do one evening a week with my mum and one to one's when I feel like it.


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy said:


> Waves - yep as I typed earlier baby stopped wiggling...I love it when I get lots of movement but get a bit anxious when I don't feel it like now! Plus they are too small to give them a poke to wake them up lol!

Hahaha of course! I started feeling movements a little bit ago, started to write about them and they stopped. I just felt one little roll but I'm sure that's going to be it for awhile. They sleep too much :/


----------



## zephyr

Morning everyone!

Great news anti for leaving your work, I agree it sounds like a stressful place to work that really isn't worth the hassle. 

Its OH's birthday today and I am going to do another bbq and make a cake :D I can't wait for the bbq I am craving steak so bad.
Funny thing, I have been moaning about OH being on the computer gaming in all his free time lately, it was starting to annoy me because I had been feeling a little neglected anyways last night his computer broke! Can you believe it?! I feel bad for him but at the same time I am kinda pleased.

And yes I will tell the midwife where the babies are, but I am not sure she will believe me, one of them is so far down even I hardly believe it, I get the feeling maybe its sideways? Thats the only way I can see it being so far down. Cos you know when you have the doppler right over its heart, its really loud and thud like as opposed to being muffled and that is right by my pubic bone and even then I have to angle it down slightly and it has not budged at all! I guess the weight of the other one makes it harder for it to change position? Who knows its definitely strange though.
The other one changes its position all the time but always on the right side/top.
I am just itching for my scan appointment to hurry up, so badly that I havn't even given xmas much thought at all lol and usually I am so excited for xmas! Not long now:happydance:


----------



## hoping29

I have my midwide appointment tomorrow. Still haven't felt anything from baby but this is my first one and I am probably still quite early.


----------



## rjsmam

zephyr - i love how its morning and summer for you, for me it's 11.30pm and the snow is falling big style! looking forward to hearing how your apmnt went...

hoping - i have my 16wk apmnt tomorrow too although am getting concerned with all this snow that i'll not get there! i've suspected movement but nothing definite yet and this is my 2nd albeit a large age gap!




x


----------



## zephyr

Well tomorrow I have an appointment with my midwife instead of next week and I have been instructed to rest until then. I had god awful tearing pains in my cervix today that went away after 10 minutes then I had some spotting later in the day. I feel better now but it was still a shock. I would of thought I would of been told to go to the hospital or something, she seems so calm about everything, said because I can feel a baby sitting so low down on my bladder that is what is likely to be causing the problems, pain pressure and spotting. Uggh. Can it really? I have never heard of that before.

Anyways will update as soon as I hear more hopefully I have a trouble free night and it was nothing! Poor midwife by the time she answered her pager I had worked myself up into quite a state she did a very good job of calming me down though which is good.


----------



## anti

zephyr - sorry about your scare - please let us know how you are! :hugs: I would have been terrified!

I have my 16 week check up tomorrow afternoon - hoping to hear baby's heartbeat for the first time. 

Work again! :( Least I'm off tomorrow! :) :) :)


----------



## RBurnett

please let us know how you get on zephyr, hope it is all ok.

My meeting didnt happen, its today now at 3!


----------



## anti

RBurnett - good luck! let us know how it goes! there's loads going on at my work with the onegirl handing her notice in - not sure whats going on but it looks scary! we lost two people in October (they left to) and they were never replaced so we struggle to keep up - so not sure whats happening now this one is leaving! She put in a huge complaint about our managers as well that HR want to see her about. Really not comfortable with things at the moment - but anyway - only 2 more full weeks till I hand my notice in (thats my way of looking at it, coz this week is nearly up - then I have two weeks at work - then after christmas there's only 3 working days, Im off for my scan one of those days and the the Friday I hand my notice in!) right - enough about my horrible work place!

Has anyone started on the nursery yet?! I know I said I was going to start weeks ago but haven't got that far yet. Think I might move the desk and computer into the spare room this weekend or something - we've got OH's son coming over so dont want to be moving the hosue around when he's here.


----------



## RBurnett

I will let you know!

We have strating to sort out the spare room as it has all our junk in it but that all we have got too so far and we have not finished.

Are u feeling the baby Anti?


----------



## yazzy

Zephyr - I hope all is ok. I'm surprised they didn't get you in for a scan or something. They generally do over here for anything like that. Hopefully it is just because baby is sitting really low. So many people get weird and sometimes awful pains.

Anti - yay for your appointment tomorrow :)

Well this is way too much info so I am really sorry (!!!) but after really needing the loo and not being able to go this morning I am now at work getting tummy cramps because I really need to go now...not the sort of thing I need at work grrr...if I was at home I could just go sit on the loo for a while lol.

Well after having none or very little wiggles that I could feel yesterday and again this morning and me panicking I got my doppler out and baby has moved to the centre of my tummy inbetween pubic bone and belly button and it sounds like i've got a thundering horse in there lol. So cute! I think my tummy is stretching because my sides are occasionally hurting and my skin feels like it can't stretch anymore...ouchy!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## rjsmam

oh zephyr so sorry about about your scare, that must have been awful, hope you are managing to rest up. let us know how the apmnt goes.

anti - your work sounds like a nightmare! sounds like you've made the best decision for you and bambino. can i ask how old your step son is? i also have a step son and find being a step mum challenging! ss recently announced that he wanted his own room (currently shares with my son when he comes at wk ends) and was told that the only spare room we have will be for the baby.. to be honest i'd be a bit reluctant for him to have a room all to himself when hes only with us at wk ends... space is a premium!

RBurnett - best of luck for your review!

got my apmnt this afternoon.... hurry up clock


x


----------



## anti

rjsmam - he's 12 at the moment. And challenging it is! I dont have any of my own kids and OH is 14 years older than me - so Im closer to ss in age than I am OH (scary i know!)

Im feeling baby a little bit - getting more frequent now as well. but I still want proper full on kicks!

I got a call from one of my best friends and her period was 3 days late and she did a test - :BFP: OMG so excited!!!!!!!!! she's gonna be due in August - they were ntnp coz he's away in the army and all that - but they are so happy (and scared and nervous) she was asking how accurate the CB digi's are - she got 2 pos this morning! and then she said she doesn't feel any different, etc, etc, etc. I remember that stage... I cannot explain how excited I am!!! My baby is gonna have a friend from one of my best friends! :) :happydance:


----------



## RBurnett

I know 6 people who pregant due from march to june!! Baby Boom!!

My meeting is now Monday!


----------



## wavescrash

Goodness zephyr, I hope all is well (though I'm sure it is) but I look forward to an update!

Anti - how exciting about your friend! OH's younger cousin just found out she's expecting as well. Her situation isn't ideal at all (18, just married, her hubby is in the army, not a safe/stable relationship, we thought they broke up last week but apparently not) but hey... I enjoy having more pregnant ladies in my life haha.


I can't believe I'm 18 weeks tomorrow! AND I have my OB appointment so I can hear the heartbeat :) And then in just 8 days we have our ultrasound. I'm getting more and more impatient, I can hardly wait!!!!! I just need to try not to think about it (WHO AM I KIDDING?!) so that it gets here faster haha.


----------



## zephyr

Had a really good sleep and no probs over night just those pains when i got up but they went away again. I have been complaining of a low baby for the past week or two so i think she is probably right and its that. My appointments in a couple of hours but i wont be home till later in the day so will update then. Cann still hear babies on doppler late last night so glad i got it else i probably wuld not of slept


----------



## zephyr

Thanks everyone! I had my appointment and yeah low baby can cause pain but I am being check for infections etc also just in case. But am going to take it very easy as that was pretty horrible! Any blood even pink is awful, of course you will think the worst.

On the up side though there are definitely two babies in there!! Two babies kicking heaps with two very differen't heart rates :D and my uterus is HUGE and she was very surprised at how big I am already! Still going to go to my scheduled appointment on tuesday so will get proper measurements and stuff then but I am pretty happy with the being able to hear the babies thing, its good to of had her acknowledge that finally and say "yep no, there are definitely two very healthy babies in there"

On my way home I noticed the first season worth of blackberries were out!! They were $5 a punnet cos they hike the price up when they first appear but I have been waiting so long for them to come out :D so I treated myself


----------



## anti

Hi ladies!

Zephyr-I'm so glad everything is ok with you and the babies. :) 

I woke up with a sore throat this morning!!! Ggrrr! So annoying coz can't even take anything and I know it's gonna turn into a full blown cold. :( anyway... Oh has just left for work so I'm gonna jump back into bed. Took the day off work for my appointment so getting my hair done in the morning and gonna finish my Christmas shopping then I'm gonna have my appointment and hopefully hear the heartbeat! :)

I'm off for another hour or two sleep now. Have a good day/night ladies


----------



## zephyr

Sorry bout your cold coming on anti, hope its not too bad!

I'm off to bed soon too. so tired! Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## cliqmo

Anti I have had lurgy for a week and it is truly vile! I recommend Twinings ginger and lemon infusion with a teaspoon of honey :thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Zephyr - thats great news, so glad everything is ok :)

Anti - good luck at your appointment, update us later!

I think baby is wriggling around loads but i'm not really feeling loads of movement...and I want to! But when I listen with the doppler baby does run away so I have to go find him/her again lol.


----------



## RBurnett

I have woken up with a cold too :(

Im now starting to really want to know the sex of baby and really wish I was having at at 20 weeks now and not 23!. Im so worried it will snow and they will have to cancel my appointment and put it back in further :(

Hows everyone this morning. not felt baby in ages and I want to feel so I know all is ok!


----------



## RBurnett

zephyr said:


> Thanks everyone! I had my appointment and yeah low baby can cause pain but I am being check for infections etc also just in case. But am going to take it very easy as that was pretty horrible! Any blood even pink is awful, of course you will think the worst.
> 
> On the up side though there are definitely two babies in there!! Two babies kicking heaps with two very differen't heart rates :D and my uterus is HUGE and she was very surprised at how big I am already! Still going to go to my scheduled appointment on tuesday so will get proper measurements and stuff then but I am pretty happy with the being able to hear the babies thing, its good to of had her acknowledge that finally and say "yep no, there are definitely two very healthy babies in there"
> 
> On my way home I noticed the first season worth of blackberries were out!! They were $5 a punnet cos they hike the price up when they first appear but I have been waiting so long for them to come out :D so I treated myself


Glad the appointment went well and that they finally acknowleged that there is two babies in there. It must be double exciting to be having two babies! :)


----------



## yazzy

RBurnett - it is frustrating about the movement isn't it! I noticed baby moving a couple weeks back, just the odd flutter and on Saturday evening I had loads but then it all went quiet. I am getting the odd movement here and there but I really want to feel more for a bit of reassurance.

If you lay down flat, like when you are in bed can you feel a hard bit in your uterus area? I get this and I think it is baby...it moves and is where I can hear him/her on the doppler.


----------



## RBurnett

Today I havnt felt baby move, i dont tink my belly looks like a bump any more and i dont feel pregnant!

Am i feel pregnant...im worried!


----------



## islanzadi

Hello everyone! mind if i join you!
i'm due on the 3rd of may and my 20 week scan is in 10 days! very excited to find out what we're having :)


----------



## RBurnett

islanzadi said:


> Hello everyone! mind if i join you!
> i'm due on the 3rd of may and my 20 week scan is in 10 days! very excited to find out what we're having :)

Hello welcome, are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## islanzadi

If little one cooperates yes! It would make life much easier for us! especially shopping related


----------



## RBurnett

Yeah same with us, cant wait to find out now!


----------



## wavescrash

18 weeks, 18 weeks, 18 weeks!!!! I feel like dancing around my room, I'm so excited haha. I have my appointment in a little over an hour and in just one week... 7 days from now, we get to find out what we're having!!!!!

zephyr - glad to hear all is well and that the doc FINALLY acknowledged you have 2 in there :)


----------



## anti

So they wouldn't listen to the heartbeat aty midwife appointment. They were running half hour late even though I was the first appointment. Not sure how that works! And all she did wad blood pressure and urine sample. Nothing else... So disappointed.


----------



## jay004

I would have bugged and bugged, probably wouldn't have left till they let me hear it! lol


----------



## jay004

My scan is december 16th, but I don't think I'm ready to find out yet! It would make life easier, but I like guessing and imagining life with either a boy or a girl.


----------



## RBurnett

Anit - did u ask or did she mention it.

Im starting to worry, i not felt baby move all day!!! :/


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Anit - did u ask or did she mention it.
> 
> Im starting to worry, i not felt baby move all day!!! :/

It's still so early and the baby's still so small, you can do a few days without feeling anything depending on how they're laying.


----------



## anti

I asked and she said they dont listen to heartbeat and just wait for baby to start moving properly. Anyway... Got my scan in 3 weeks time! So excited. Bought some really cute baby stuff today as well so can't complain I guess.


----------



## wavescrash

Had my prenatal appointment today. Got to hear the heartbeat and it was 150bpm. It was funny because she couldn't find it at first so I told her where I feel movement the most and sure enough, that's where she found it. She'd get a reading and then the baby would move :)

My doc said my thyroid is still low (it was tested 2 or 3 times) so I'm following up with my Primary doctor on Tuesday. I'm all paranoid now because Google says untreated low thyroid can cause mental ******ation in the fetus so fingers crossed there's still time to treat it or that nothing is the matter. My ultrasound is in just 7 days! SO SOON! And on the plus side, my doc gave me the ok to go tanning to clear up my skin (psoriasis) as I'm not allowed to take any meds for it as they all cause birth defects. She said just to make sure I stay hydrated and all is well :) I go back on January 12th for my next regular appointment.


----------



## zephyr

Rburnett - Awh, these babies! they worry us too much haha I have days where I don't feel anything too, one of them barely ever moves. I hope your baby has given you some decent kicks by now to ease your mind :)

Anti - that really sucks about your appointment!

Waves - Good luck with the low thyroid, I don't know much about it but I am sure everything will be okay :)

I forgot to say, yesterday I brought two mink feel cloth nappies! They are so soft and they are black and white cow print and they were down from $20 each to $11 each!!! They have them on sale till they are all sold out and they have been on sale for about a month already and they have heaps left so I'm going to keep buying a couple each week and hopefully I get decent amount of them :D I can't wait till my scan cos they have some cute hot pink ones I wanted to get but OH was like "Oho no, you aint putting those on my boys" lol


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks zephyr! How exciting. I'm really hoping I get to find out the gender at my scan next week. Every scan I've had so far the tech says she can't tell me anything and to wait until I hear from my doctor. Today my OB said "You have your ultrasound a week from today!!! And I'll probably call you with the results a week after that." I'm going to beg, cry and plead with the tech if they decide they can't tell me haha.

I want to run to the store right after my scan and buy a few clothing items to start filling up the closet :)

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/18w.png
Here's my 18 week bump picture :)


Oh!!!! And I noticed the ticker in my signature - I finally moved up another box :) I've been wondering when that happens and I'm so excited to be halfway through it!


----------



## zephyr

Oh yes, and we have settled on names!! for boy girl. and now I am hoping so bad they are boy girl otherwise one of us will have to pick a new name!! I will feel stink if OH has to pick a new one and I like the name I picked haha.


----------



## zephyr

Ohh wow your bump is getting quite big!! and yay for the scan I hope they let you know too. I can't imagine setting my sights on knowing and then being told to wait, though are they not telling you cos they don't usually or is it because its too early? If too early next week should be far along enough to find out :D


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!!! I feel so big yet not big enough yet. I can't wait for the massive bump like I had with my daughter haha. With my daughter I was able to find out but every time I've had a scan this pregnancy so far, the tech wouldn't tell me anything. She always said she had to have a doctor review it and tell me. Then again, I was usually getting scanned because I went to the ER so maybe she couldn't say anything in case something was wrong. My scan with my daughter was at a different facility so I don't know how they do their anatomy scans here. They may tell you gender and I may be worrying for nothing haha.

Congrats on having names sorted out. We haven't talked much about it lately. We're pretty set on Joshua Harlow for a boy but I'm thinking it's going to be a girl and we need to agree. I think we'll wind up with Hannah Grace but we shall see. I won't bring it up until we know for sure what we're having.


----------



## zephyr

Yeah aww such lovely names! yeah it makes sense to wait! I really hope you get to find out, fingers crossed the place you get it done at will tell you. I seriously cannot believe everyone's scans will be happening over the next month already. Time has gone so fast.

There's definitely no mistaking your bump! I bet its gunna get huge :D
I can't wait to see how big I get too but then I already look 6 months pregnant haha, went to town yesterday and everyone asked how far along I was which is great cos I finally passed that whole "is she fat or pregnant?" stage :p all within a week


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! Fingers crossed indeed :) Like I said I will beg, cry and plead with the tech if I have to haha. I'm going to go crazy on the water intake so that there's no chance of not having a full enough bladder like with my daughter. I had to go back a week later because my bladder wasn't full enough & she wouldn't cooperate enough. I don't want anything like that to happen this time.

I KNOW! It's so crazy we're all starting to get our scans. It feels like time is passing so slowly but when you really think about it, it's flying right on by. I hope it keeps doing so. I want to get a little more pregnant before I can start to enjoy it. Yeah I feel big and feel movements but the kicks aren't those full-force kicks I remember from my first pregnancy and I think once I get those, it'll feel more real you know?

Aww exciting! I've had more and more strangers (well, customers at work) asking when I'm due or if I'm expecting or telling me not to bother lifting their heavier items. It's exciting that others are noticing for sure!


----------



## rjsmam

anti - snap! I had my apmnt yest & she said same - they stopped listening for heartbeats til later as often they couldn't find it & it was causing more stress & worry when usually everything was fine. I got my angelsounds at home & find that she's right as i often can't find the beat for ages and get so stressed. i do find it amusing that i'm nearly 17wks, have had 3apmnts and they've never even looked at my belly! I also had my downs test taken & she said if i don't get a call by end of next wk to assume it's low risk - although she was very good at stressing the tests are only 75% reliable.

waves - sorry about the psoriasis - hope it's not too bad for you - my dh suffers also so i can sympathise. oooh and lovely bump pic! exciting about your scan being so soon!

zephyr - hope you're feeling better today


hi to everyone else!

we're having some crazy weather today with severe winds, our fences are down and power is flickering - more snow scheduled too...
i also feel realllly hooooge & am bit concerned at overall weight gain - i can really feel it in my legs and thighs so have started doing some basic leg stretches when i can face it, here's hoping i can keep it up! I STILL don't have my scan data so called to chase today & she said they'd try to fit it in before new yr but will need to wait for letter...




x



x


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :) It doesn't hurt or itch... it's just getting out of control & spreading and it's on my face now. It's more cosmetic than anything but it's a major annoyance.

My OB wouldn't listen for the heartbeat until 16 weeks and even then she didn't think we'd find it. I've just been lucky so far. I want to get a doppler so bad so I can listen in between the appointments but we'll see. The one I wanted at the store was sold out last time I checked (2-3 months ago haha.)


----------



## hoping29

Midwife appt was fairly routine. BP and doppler. Didn't do my urine or anything else. 
I haven't felt baby move at all but my midwife said not to expect anything until I was 20 weeks so not going to worry. I can understand you guys worrying once you have felt something and then you don't as I would be the same but I am sure verything is fine as you are still quite early and baby is small.


----------



## wavescrash

hoping29 said:


> I can understand you guys worrying once you have felt something and then you don't as I would be the same but I am sure everything is fine as you are still quite early and baby is small.

This!

I've pretty much gotten to the point where I'm confident this pregnancy is a normal, healthy pregnancy. I'm not going to lose the baby and all is progressing well. I just look forward to all the fun things (ultrasound, hearing the heart beat, baby shower, etc.) and go with it. If I don't feel movement, I don't get worried. I just look forward to the next time that I do :)


----------



## Ems77

RBurnett said:


> Today I havnt felt baby move, i dont tink my belly looks like a bump any more and i dont feel pregnant!
> Am i feel pregnant...im worried!

I know that you will probably worry regardless, it's in our nature...:dohh: BUT I do want to let you know I did not show or feel any movement from DD#1 until around 24 weeks. Back then the internet wasn't so prevalent though and I had no idea about being paranoid or what anyone else felt at any certain time, I had it easy with that. LOL. With DD#2 it was around 20 weeks for both. 

If you feel like you want to, I would say, yes, definitely call up the hospital and see if you can back up that appt. Be firm, a lot of places require people to be bit pushy to get what they want :winkwink: In the end it will be the only thing that will def make you feel 100% better. :hugs:

Zephyr- Good to hear about those babies  What is that cloth used for that you were talking about and do you know the specific brand name and if they are available in the states? They sound cool! I'll interweb it too, so I may have my own answer before you wake up :winkwink: How far ahead of the site time are you? This site runs in PST, which is the same zone I am in.


----------



## Ems77

Zephyr! Found you a t-shirt!! Or um, t-shirts! LOL, found a lot of cute ones on the site. 

https://www.cafepress.com/+maternity_dark_tshirt,291822396

https://www.cafepress.com/+twins_arent_for_sissies_maternity_tshirt,131434573


----------



## zephyr

Haha those are so awesome! I just had a search before for a NZ site that sells them and they do! the hand print one, I wanna get one!!

I had to tell everyone about my wonderful creation I made for dinner, I am so relieved the kids liked it too!
Well earlier in the day I was craving curry and pizza, but not really it was strange I was torn between the two but when I picked one I felt ill and wanted the other, so I decided I would do both and I made a home made curry, a really thick one, brought some pizza bases put my curry on it with cheese tomato mushrooms and olives and.....oh....my.....goodness I made a taste of awesome! Its my curry pizza! I really hope it doesn't make me sick haha and man I am going to totally regret the weight gain :blush:

Also my apetite has increased so badly, I am starving. I woke up during the night ravenous! I am worried i will eat all our money.


----------



## anti

I'm also waking up hungry!! Babies must be growing! So my sore throat has turned into a stinking cold, I feel like rubbish and really don't want to go to work. I'm one of those people that can't not go to work. I'll see how I feel and if it gets too much to handle I'll have to come home. So glad it's the weekend!!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Haha those are so awesome! I just had a search before for a NZ site that sells them and they do! the hand print one, I wanna get one!!

I have 11 in the cart, I can't decide LOL! I am partial to 40 seconds making, 40 weeks baking. LOL

Just ordered a special made one from a different site for hubby for C-mas that says, You don't scare me, my wife is pregnant and it has a small picture of our actual scan on the back!


----------



## Touch the Sky

is anyone else getting super itchy?? i just "popped" this week and my stomach, back and sides are sooo itchy all the time. i use cocoa butter, but it doesn't help with the itchiness. any ideas or remedies?


----------



## yazzy

Morning girls!

Rburnett - try not to worry hun. I know its difficult but it is normal at this stage to feel some movement and then nothing for a few days. If baby get comfortable tucked away and facing inwards you won't feel anything or if your placenta is in the way that will cushion kicks. 

Anti - thats a shame they wouldn't listen to the hb. In our area they still do but many PCT's don't do it now incase they can't find it because baby can hide. I've noticed when I listen to baby I hear it for a bit then he/she wiggles away and I have to look again! Not long til your scan though :)

Touch the Sky - not been itchy but the other day I felt like my skin couldn't stretch anymore lol. Feels ok again now then!

Hope everyone else is well...can't remember what everyone wrote now oops!


----------



## RBurnett

I think I felt baby move last night but not sure if its all in my head! x


----------



## jay004

I am without question feeling the baby move! But when we got our ultrasound before the amnio to tech said our baby was extremely active and he/she was wiggling around so much. 

Sometimes I wonder when the baby has time to sleep because I feel like I'm feeling it all the time!

I have known other women though who have told me they couldn't tell for certain that it was the baby till about 24/25 weeks.


----------



## RBurnett

Jay im glad your feeling the baby move. What does is feel like. Sometimes I thinki feel baby but im never sure sometimes!?!


----------



## jay004

It was a relief when I felt him/her move after the amnio! I was worried. :thumbup:

I can't really describe it though! They aren't strong movements or anything, very small and I usually can't tell unless I'm sitting pretty still, which is most of the time since I'm in school all day. I wish I could think of a good way to describe it! but I can't :shrug: lol


----------



## wavescrash

Touch the Sky said:


> is anyone else getting super itchy?? i just "popped" this week and my stomach, back and sides are sooo itchy all the time. i use cocoa butter, but it doesn't help with the itchiness. any ideas or remedies?

Not super itchy but I have been itchy at times. I've been using Bio Oil instead of cocoa butter lately (I happened to already have it before getting pregnant) and I love the way it feels. I'm going to buy some cocoa butter lotion just to double up on the coverage but I think I've noticed less itching with the Bio Oil. I've heard it's better than cocoa butter so if you can get your hands on that, I'd suggest it.


----------



## wavescrash

jay004 said:


> It was a relief when I felt him/her move after the amnio! I was worried. :thumbup:
> 
> I can't really describe it though! They aren't strong movements or anything, very small and I usually can't tell unless I'm sitting pretty still, which is most of the time since I'm in school all day. I wish I could think of a good way to describe it! but I can't :shrug: lol

It feels like thumps against my uterus. If I start feeling some movement, I'll just sit here with my hand against my lower belly and feel the kicks/thumps with my hand if I can. If I were up and moving about, I probably wouldn't notice them as much. I'm usually sitting down when I feel it most.


----------



## jay004

Yes, i'd say mine are the same way :)


----------



## yazzy

Yes I can feel movement if I am sat still or sat leaning to the left lol! I feel flutters and sometimes like something has rolled in my tummy. But again I do have quiet days and hope to feel alot more in the next week or so.


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah, I get the feeling like the baby has rolled in there as well.


----------



## RBurnett

I know what u mean. I only feel mine when im stitting still.


----------



## Ems77

Touch the Sky said:


> is anyone else getting super itchy?? i just "popped" this week and my stomach, back and sides are sooo itchy all the time. i use cocoa butter, but it doesn't help with the itchiness. any ideas or remedies?

Not yet, but I do remember those days. I used cocoa butter to try and prevent stretch marks, sadly it did not work. As far as for the itching, nothing, I would just scratch my belly. LOL


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa, those nappies I got were Baby co brand, not sure what they are like but I heard from someone else that they are better than the pea pod I used on my son and that seemed to work alright.
Looking at them now I would say they are more dalmation print than cow print which makes them even cooler. That's them in the pictures I'm attaching.
That t shirt is awesome! I love it!! too funny.

Here are some pictures of some of the stuff I have collected now. Still have to stockpile my breast pads and hopefully get a pump but I think we are pretty much sorted now. We do have two changing tables also but they are needing to be picked up when we can find the time to do that. I am still annoyed about the second changing table, such a waste!! grr anyways.

our pushchair and cot:
https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/IMG_0449.jpg

our bouncers:
https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/IMG_0448.jpg

some of the stuff we have collected, though there is more but its for 3 months and up.
https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/IMG_0451.jpg

Its really cute cos my daughters keep going in there and fussing with everything and rearranging stuff :p


----------



## zephyr

Oh and I just saw my ticker and totally just realised I am 18 weeks today!! Omg how could I forget?!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Oh and I just saw my ticker and totally just realised I am 18 weeks today!! Omg how could I forget?!

Yay for being a sweet potato... or two....:haha:

Yeah, I noticed later that the posting said nappies. That explains that. LOL


----------



## anti

Zephyr you're doing well with everything!! We still need to paint the room before putting everything up. I'm starting to get the bedding now though. Will get more after Christmas when the post is more reliable. So exciting! I need to sort out what I have and don't have coz I got no idea!! I know I need loads of breast pads though.


----------



## anti

I'm a sweet potato too!! Yay!! I'm sure I felt baby again this morning. Hoping it gets more regular soon. I still got my cold and feel like death! But anyway.... Life must go on. :)


----------



## rjsmam

love the pics Zephyr - makes me soooo excited!

i have nothing for junior yet :wacko: but after the new yr and scan i'm gonna make a start

woke up this morning feeling sooooo tired.. then realised the boiler had packed in - nightmare - no heating or hot water! it's 0 degrees, snowing and COLD! to top it off hubbie is away but due home very soon. thankfully we have someone coming to hopefully sort it tomorrow and until then i've yanked some old electric heaters out of the garage & lots of layers of clothes....



x


----------



## wavescrash

Last night while sitting in bed, watching tv the baby started kicking like crazy. Sure enough, you could see it from the outside and it went on for awhile. I video recorded it for a minute or two. If you look at my waistline just next to the tattoo, you can see it through my breathing. It's slow at first but picks up quite a bit. It was pretty uncomfortable if I'm being honest haha. Felt like the baby was trying to kick it's way out.

https://youtu.be/hRTHD8qKo0s

And holy cow... just 5 days until my ultrasound!!!


----------



## Ems77

rjsmam said:


> woke up this morning feeling sooooo tired.. then realised the boiler had packed in - nightmare - no heating or hot water! it's 0 degrees, snowing and COLD!

 ]Ug!! I had that happen to me once in Michigan. Why is it always in the freezing fracking cold that happens??? Oh yeah, because we don't use our heaters during the summer! LOL! Stay by the space heaters and keep that baby and kitty warm. 

Waves- Thanks for posting the vid, that is most excellent. It IS uncomfortable, my LO has started getting a little crazy too! Seems to be more active than my girls (pulling from 9 and 13 years ago) yet another reason I do believe it is a boy.


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies.
Haven't been on here much, work has been super busy and Im just too darn tired when I get home to do anything more than shower and crawl into bed.

On the plus side, Im pretty sure Im starting to feel baby...doesn't happen very often, and im usually halk asleep when peanut decides to give a good kick, so im still not 100%

Someone was asking about cloth diapers in the states...not sure who, but I am cloth diapering and The brands that were recommended to me were Bum Genius, Fuzzibuns and Charlie Banana. I have 6 of each at this point, and right now I REALLY like the Charlie bananas. They seem to be the best of the BG and FB smashed together.

https://allaboutclothdiapers.com/ This was a good site.

Only 4 days until my first scan!!! Finally! I've had this irrational fear that when we go something is going to be really wrong. I had a dream that baby had no arms or legs and thats why I wasn't feeling baby...


----------



## zephyr

Omg bumping that dream is awful! Your scan will be fine :D Good luck. I think I know what you mean by the fearing something is wrong, my times ticking down for my scan too and I am getting nervous! Though my biggest fear is an extra baby and so I keep dreaming about triplets.

Waves - awesome video! That's so cool you can see it from the outside already.

rjsmam - hope you get it fixed!!

Anti - sorry you are still sick, hope it gets better soon. The worst time to be sick is while pregnant aye. I really hate that there is pretty much nothing you can take.
I am also kinda stuck on what I needa get now too, I just dunno maybe stocking up a hospital bag would probably be my next mission. Wait till after my scan though.

Well I am starving pretty much constantly but every time I look in my fridge and cupboards I am all of a sudden really fussy and don't like anything in there even though we did our shopping 3 days ago! I will eat a big meal and then half an hour later I am starving all over again. My stomachs grumbling now and I have to cut this short cos talking bout foods making me hungry even though I will probably just circle the kitchen a few times complaining about the yukky food in my cupboard and then just settle for a piece of fruit gahhh


----------



## cliqmo

bumpin2012 said:


> I had a dream that baby had no arms or legs and thats why I wasn't feeling baby...


I dreamed the baby was born with fins/flippers instead of feet last night!! It was really distressing and I completely understand your concerns, but I am sure your scan will show all is absolutely fine :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

stupid double post.


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> Waves- Thanks for posting the vid, that is most excellent. It IS uncomfortable, my LO has started getting a little crazy too! Seems to be more active than my girls (pulling from 9 and 13 years ago) yet another reason I do believe it is a boy.

No problem :) I don't remember with my daughter. These kicks were more uncomfortable than I remember but it's been 7 years so who knows. It was so exciting regardless and I'm just anxiously awaiting more action!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - awesome video! That's so cool you can see it from the outside already.

Thanks!! It was weird because it's been so long since I last felt it (7 years) and it was more uncomfortable than I remember but I loved it anyway. I just want more more more more hahah.


----------



## zephyr

Yeah, I been looking at my tummy more after seeing your video, maybe I just havn't noticed it at all? Dunno but I am starting to get very uncomfortable!! The top of my fundus is only a matter of cms away from the middle part of my ribs both lying down and standing!! I cannot believe how large my uterus is. I am actually interested in finding out how many weeks I am measuring because I can't do the whole fingers below or above the belly button anymore, I am now at least 5 fingers above! but its quite rounded so I dunno how they measure it. I have a definite 'shelf' going on under my boobs :p But I keep thinking surely I can't be this big so soon! and everything online seems to give very different info on how big I should be at 18 weeks.

Anyways my breathing is harder I noticed tonight and I ate a huge dinner an hour ago and I am starving again! 
2 more sleeps till my midwife check up! yay I can't wait get to hear them properly again :D


----------



## wavescrash

Aww well maybe you've just got 2 big and healthy growing babies in there :) I honestly can't even feel where my is. I used to be able to a few weeks ago but now I can't tell. I think it's right around my belly button and maybe that's why.

The baby was a bit active again last night but when I went to record it again, they stopped. Oh well.

I have my ultrasound in 4 days. I can't believe it's already in 4 days. Oh man. Can we just skip until Thursday already?


----------



## anti

So excited for everyone's scans coming up again!! I had a very tough night last night couldn't breathe, blocked nose, swollen throat. It was awful. Feeling a tiny bit better today. Not looking forward to work tomorrow. Sigh* two and a half weeks till my next scan. So looking forward to seeing baby again. :)


----------



## yazzy

Anti - sorry you are feeling so rough, have you tried sitting with your head over a bowl of hot water...put a towel over your head and breathe in the steam...it should help. Just take some paracetemol and get lots of rest and fluid.

Yep all the scans are coming up...mine is on Friday, although I was nervous I am now really quite excited. It means I will be starting to buy more things in January yay! When baby is active I can definitely feel it more but I do have quiet days still. I swear he/she must stretch out or do something weird in my belly sometimes because every so often it gets uncomfortable and if I feel my stomach I have a hard lump sticking out lol!


----------



## zephyr

Waves - I found when it was around my belly button it was harder to find where the top was, could only find the sides. It seems to have shifted down slightly this morning I think that top baby moved to the side cos my ribs aren't hurting as much anymore but I now have aching sides lol I can't win!
Yay 4 more days till your scan :D Don't worry, time will fly! 

Anti - that really sucks about your cold :( I agree with the steam though sometimes that helps a lot. Also try lemon honey hot drinks with a bit of ginger and/or garlic in it, only a little bit though else it tastes awful! Hope it passes soon.

Yazzy - I think I get that feeling too sometimes feels like uncomfortable pressure and I think it may be one of them stretching or pushing up against one side. Kinda cute :D

I had an awful dream last night! I dreamt one of the babies heads came out and I pushed it back in and my water broke and I had a slow leak. Terrible! uggh 
Yay only one more sleep till my midwife appointment! and today I get to relax at home and eat lots :D This I am looking forward to. OH wants to drag me out to the chocolate lounge and get a hot chocolate but I am unsure I can be bothered. I don't feel very social today and because its at the mall where where I used to work I have to fill people in on my pregnancy and I just cbf today, but hes having a sad cos he was looking forwrad to our 'date' so I will probably have to.
I mean all he really needs to do is bribe me with food and I probably would go......hot choc don't really do it for me anymore.


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy said:


> I swear he/she must stretch out or do something weird in my belly sometimes because every so often it gets uncomfortable and if I feel my stomach I have a hard lump sticking out lol!

I asked my OB about this because there was a thread in 2nd tri where everyone said it was baby's head or bum. I felt like my baby was too small for me to feel it like that so I asked my OB out of curiosity. She said it's ligaments and BH contractions. Told me that it may mean I need to go to pee (I've had it happen when my bladder is full but I wasn't going straight to the bathroom so that makes sense) or that I need to take a rest (if it happens at work.) She told me if I'm standing that I need to sit, if I'm sitting to lay down, just change positions.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - I found when it was around my belly button it was harder to find where the top was, could only find the sides. It seems to have shifted down slightly this morning I think that top baby moved to the side cos my ribs aren't hurting as much anymore but I now have aching sides lol I can't win!
> Yay 4 more days till your scan :D Don't worry, time will fly!

Yeah right now I can't even find the sides. I think it's right under my belly button to be honest because that's where it pushes in the most haha.

YAY INDEED. Ugh, I sure hope so. Everyone keeps asking me when I find out... as if I weren't impatient enough. I have everyone saying "Text me as soon as you find out so I can start buying more baby things!"

I found out that OH's brother's step-mom (a co-worker of mine) started buying things but they aren't on my registry. She said she's stocking up on essentials but wants to buy more once she knows the sex of the baby. That's exciting :)


----------



## zephyr

I got the same problem, everyone asking when we find out! haha and when I tell them the 30th but we aren't telling anyone what they are, there mouths kinda drop.
Aww that is really nice of her! Great gift I reckon!

Well OH managed to convince me to go into town, food bribery......dammit and the hot chocolate was gross I cannot stomach the chilli hot chocolates anymore the rest of my walk round town was me dry reaching everywhere and almost throwing up.
Anyways had to catch up with friends and people who wanted to talk babies :( The first times okay but when you gotta repeat yourself 5 or 6 times its like "ohhhh maaaan" Not to mention people I don't know who ask when I am due then when I say I'm 18 weeks they look at me sideways then I have to explain the whole I am bigger cos of twins and then of course that leads to more conversation. Next time I may just take some earphones, put them in my ears and pretend to not hear anyone LOL

On the upside though we put a baby swing on layby! and brought another cloth nappy, A light blue one with teeny rocking horses all over it. I wanted to layby two baby swings but the sales lady keep saying I wouldn't need two so I felt almost like I got talked into only buying one which is weird cos usually sales poeple want you to spend money!! I do want two cos what I have read online is that in the early weeks/months it gives you hands free time if you leave them running and I tried saying that......weird Maybe they just didn't wanna hold two cos I was lay-buying them? 
Then next on my list is a good nappy bag a huge one, then a breast pump which I priced out today ($269) and even then she tried sayign I wouldn't need it!! Like for real are you serious woman?! Again everywhere I have read, people had an electric breast pump with twins so that they could rest while other people fed them! also helps with milk supply. I kinda got the feeling shes one of those people who expects you to strap your baby to you 24/7 and flop a boob out whenever it moves or makes noise. Maybe I should of told her I have 3 other kids to deal to :p 

Anyways, sorry long post! I am just so excited about the baby swing I am buying!! and a bit bleggh about my shopping trip.

Oh yeah got a kebab on the way home and I was waddling down the street eating it while I walke dhome and people kept staring at me when they were walking past and I looked down after a while and realised my sauce was leaking out the bottom of the kebab every time I took a bite, I'm not joking!! I had sauce dribble all down my front and I didn't even notice cos I was too caught up in how tasty it was. :blush:


----------



## wavescrash

Wow what a strange sales lady. They definitely usually try to increase sales not talk you out of them! There's nothing wrong with wanting an electric breast pump. I'm getting one and I'm not even going to have twins haha.

Ugh, I had a lady ask me how many months pregnant I am today and I had to stop, think and just replied "Only 18 weeks." Then I had this older guy ask when I'm due and I replied May 10th. He said "Hold out another 2 days, that's my wife's birthday!" Hahaha okay sir, just for you ;) Ignore the fact that my birthday is already 5 days after my due date and I'd like to not be in the hospital on my birthday but JUST FOR YOU, I'll go into labor on your wife's birthday.

Hahah funny story about the kebab. Sounds like something I'd do.


----------



## bumpin2012

wavescrash said:


> I had this older guy ask when I'm due and I replied May 10th. He said "Hold out another 2 days, that's my wife's birthday!" Hahaha okay sir, just for you ;) Ignore the fact that my birthday is already 5 days after my due date and I'd like to not be in the hospital on my birthday but JUST FOR YOU, I'll go into labor on your wife's birthday.

Now watch, thats exactly when baby will decide to come!


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> I had this older guy ask when I'm due and I replied May 10th. He said "Hold out another 2 days, that's my wife's birthday!" Hahaha okay sir, just for you ;) Ignore the fact that my birthday is already 5 days after my due date and I'd like to not be in the hospital on my birthday but JUST FOR YOU, I'll go into labor on your wife's birthday.
> 
> Now watch, thats exactly when baby will decide to come!Click to expand...

Hahahaha I hope not.

Ideally, I'd like to go a few days early so that I can be home and somewhat recovered by my birthday. I won't go out drinking due to breastfeeding (unless I fail at it and have to resort to formula OR pump a crap ton beforehand but I doubt it) but I'd like to be home ya know? May 7th sounds like a nice date to me. The day before my Aunt's birthday and 7 is my favorite number haha.


----------



## zephyr

Haha no you know whats gunna happen aye? You'll go a full two weeks over! and on your birthday you will be pregnant and huge. They always seem to come when you dont want them to, haha maybe you'll get a baby for your birthday? :p

I am hoping for may 1st babies, that's two weeks before they are due and the latest they can stay in! I reckon they gunna get comfy and not wanna come out and I bet you they will induce me ouch.

I just went bidding mad and brought 3 premmie bodysuits just in case for 6 bux! and two premmie outfits for $3 I figure thats probably all they would need if they do need to use them. Chances are (my luck) these babies will be massive. I swore I would wait till after the scan but I cannot do it anymore! and yep that sales lady was odd, I am still sure I'mma get two though.

Yeah kebab - funny story, though I only finished that half an hour before I posted before, it was a large one and I almost couldn't eat the whoel thing but I did! and I am starving again wth?


----------



## wavescrash

Oh man, I almost had a total meltdown tonight.

My laptop was running slow so I decided to restart it however it didn't want to reboot. It just kept saying it was loading the start-up screen. That went on for about an hour. I thought I was going to have to reformat and lose all my fonts & files and everything. Thank goodness it finally came back on. I'd have lost my mind haha.


----------



## zephyr

haha, glad you got it sorted! I hate when computers play up! Oh's graphics card has completely died and he needs at new one all up hes looking at about $300 to get it up and running again. Trouble is we need any extra money we have to prepare for the babies so he is really annoyed he has no computer to game on! Though its good hes spending less time on it, he wont have time to game when the twins are here anyways so I reckon it was probably good timing. Sad, but oh well.

I spent all afternoon changing our whole room around so that we are able to fit a cot easily in here and finally we have finished! well sorta, I got what I needed done and the rest can be done tomorrow I am way too sore and tired to keep sorting now. 

Hope everyone is well :D I have another midwife appointment in the morning I can't wait! :D


----------



## anti

So glad everyone is doing well! Im still sick and getting a cough now! I always get bronchitus and I hope I don't get it while Im preggers. Will see how it goes. I found a cough mixture that says on the bottle 'safe to use whilst pregnant' so I'll start taking that and see how I get on. Still a bit stuffy and all that but feeling better than I was on Saturday night. I did all that steaming and it seems to help a little bit... any bit of releif is amazing! I can feel bubs more and more now... hoping OH can feel it from the outside soon and that baby gets more regular movements. 

Christmas next week!!!!! I still need to finish my Christmas shopping and all that. 

I need to sort out our spare room so that I can move my desk, computer, filing etc into the spare room so that I can sort out the little room for the nursery. I know I'll have loads of time when I leave work, but Im gonna be alot bigger by then so hoping to get a lot of it done soon! OH is gonna sort our storage shed out over Christmas coz he's off from work, so I should have a bit more storage space once he's sorted that out. :) 

Back at work again! Doesn't feel like monday - I guess coz OH was working all weekend. But anyway... Its Christmas next week and then the week after that I hand my notice in. This place is gonna be so shocked! One girl is leaving end of the month - one was offered another job so I think she'll leave at the end of the month, then I hand my notice in at the end of the month! and thats all our team! haha... anyway... Im gonna go get a (decaf) coffee and a muffin - my tummy is grumbling, even though I had a big breakfast! :)


----------



## RBurnett

Morning everyone, hope u all had a gud weekend. I had my work christimas party and was dancing around (forgot i was pregnant) lol Im very tired now and getting frustrated that Im not feeling baby. I know its still early but i thought i felt baby weeks ago so thought i would feel a lot by now.

18 weeks and a seat potato, i can remember when i was a poppyseed!


----------



## yazzy

Morning girls :)

Hope everyone is well, I had a pretty busy weekend but got most of my Christmas things sorted now. 

Yesterday and today I have felt kicks from the outside...wow! If I press my hand across my tummy I have felt a sudden forceful poke lol! Amazing! 

Good luck at your appointment zephyr and anyone else who has appointments in the next couple of days :)


----------



## anti

RBurnett - I remember being a poppy seed as well and thinking it was going to take ages to get to 18 weeks! So glad we're here now. So excited for my next scan - gonna be like a late Christmas present... I wanna see my bubba! After that I only have 4 weeks left of work and 7 weeks till my 4d scan... amazing how fast time is going!

Im starting to feel baby everyday now and Im so excited to feel it from the outside so that OH can feel it too. He's getting really impatient! Bless him... on a very exciting side... I think I might get a Christmas proposal... here's hoping! He's been saying a few things that just make it sound like I'm getting a ring for Christmas... Oh i really do hope so!! :) :) :)


----------



## RBurnett

Anti - That will be lovely if you get engaged...fingers crossed for you. I REALLY REALLY want to feel baby :(My stomach rumberling now soo ill eat my lunch and try and feel baby.


----------



## anti

RBurnett - I usually feel baby when Im lying down in bed - either when I wake up or just before I go to sleep. And sometimes I feel it when Im sitting still watching telly or something. Other than that I dont feel much just yet. So looking forward to feeling it more and more. Babies double size between 17-20 weeks so you should be feeling something by 20 weeks I would think - although some people only feel it after 24 weeks, so try not to worry - I know its frustrating!


----------



## RBurnett

I wanna feel kick by xmas so that If I do have a lil drink ill be ok cos then ill feel baby kick!. Ill probably wont drink anything cos it will give me something else to worry about and im good at that lol! x


----------



## RBurnett

what do you feel when u do feel baby?


----------



## anti

when i feel baby now i can just feel a pressure and a roling type feeling under my belly button - can definately tell its baby although its not proper kicks yet. I never got the 'flutters' feeling... the first time I felt baby it actually felt like someone was running their finger along the inside of me... Im presuming it was a foot or a hand - but felt very strange. then I hardly felt anything for about 3 weeks, and now for 4 days in a row I have felt something. :) I don't drink anyway... so I wont have to worry about enjoying a drink over Christmas.


----------



## RBurnett

Thats ok then, I doubt very much that I have a drink. I got my review at 2! Im going to tell my manager i wont be able to come back after baby is born. Im a lil nervous about telling her! :-/


----------



## anti

eek! Hope all goes ok. I know they have been putting your meeting off for a while now! Let me know how it goes. Thinking of you!! I hate telling them stuff like that. I end up crying from the stress and then feel so much better when its all finished!


----------



## yazzy

Rburnett - you'll feel baby soon enough i'm sure. Everyone is so different and many people don't feel much until after 20 something weeks. When I feel him/her it feel like a sudden prod from the inside or like Anti said someone running their finger inside your stomach...strange but lovely.


----------



## RBurnett

The meeting went well. I do have a good manager.she started to talkign about someone covering me for maternity leave and I began to tell her the I dont think I can come back and she was like oh you dont have to tell me that, dont worry about it we talk about it in the new year but what ever you want and need to do its fine. :) I do really like my job and the ppl I work with. Ill have to see if there a chance i could do part time?


----------



## anti

RBurnett Im so glad everything went well! You're so lucky to have an amazing work place - you could look into part time and they would have to take your request seriously. When are you going to stop work?


----------



## wavescrash

3 days until scan day! So jealous of those who have only 2 days to wait!!


----------



## RBurnett

ur lucky u only got 3 days to wait i got 5 weeks!!!!

I would like part time but im not sure who could have baby the days im at work. Im going to have 4 weeks of before baby is born.


----------



## anti

My scan is still 19 days away! Looking forward to it though... :)

RBurnett - I know what you mean - thats why Im going to give up work. The other 2 girls in my team are leaving this month and they dont have any replacements - So i'll be on my own next month! not looking forward to it at all! I think I might hand my notice in next week to leave at the end of Jan. None of my managers are in between Christmas and New year so I think it's only right I hand my notice in next week coz I have to give 4 weeks notice, and there's only 3 days between Christmas and New Year.

I forgot to ask at my midwife appointment last week about my MATB1 cert... Im presuming we get it after the scan (mine is at 20 weeks) I can't wait till my 25 week appointment for the cert so hoping I can get it after my scan.


----------



## loveacupcake

So I know I don't post much. Work and home life are crazy busy. I have a to do list going out the door and don't know how I'm going to tackle everything. These twins just zap my energy a little more everyday. Even though I do have some good days. I finally "popped" 2 weeks ago. I was so excited that it looked like a real pregnant belly and not a "food baby".

Anyway last week I had my anatomy scan and we are having..... identical twin boys! Honestly I could have sworn they were girls from my cravings, my acne, the way I was feeling, etc.... DH is over the moon (even though I know he had been hoping for the girl/boy pair). I keep trying to tell myself that hopefully they will be just like him!

Anyway I hope everyone is doing well and can't wait to hear what everyone else is having! I actually have to go back next week to finish the anatomy scan as Baby B was done cooperating after a while!


----------



## wavescrash

I couldn't imagine having the wait y'all do. The way things are done regarding pregnancy overseas is so strange to me. I see my doctor every 4 weeks like clockwork until I think 28 weeks and then I go every 3 weeks, then every 2 weeks, then every week until baby is born. Our scans are always scheduled by us making the appointment ourselves. We don't have to wait for a letter to be sent from the hospital or whatever it is you ladies have to deal with. I'd go crazy. I just get a referral from my OB, call to set up the appointment and take the referral paper to my appointment with me.


So... my baby shower is going to be held in the conference room at a hotel locally. My Mom works for the chain so we get the room for free. We got the date confirmed and I've been asking my Mom every other day about the time frame. She keeps saying she has to email the lady who manages the location we're using (my Mom works at the same hotel, just a little further away) but never gets around to it so she finally gave me her email address today. I emailed her and I'm hoping to hear back soon. I'd like to have the details down so I can start filling out my invitations. I have so many co-workers who want them already so they can request off work before everyone else requests off and then their requests off get denied (if too many people request off a particular day of work, they'll deny other requests off so that too many people aren't unavailable that day.)


----------



## wavescrash

loveacupcake said:


> Anyway last week I had my anatomy scan and we are having..... identical twin boys! Honestly I could have sworn they were girls from my cravings, my acne, the way I was feeling, etc.... DH is over the moon (even though I know he had been hoping for the girl/boy pair). I keep trying to tell myself that hopefully they will be just like him!

CONGRATS!!!

It's so crazy that we have 2 twin-mamas in the May thread :)


----------



## kwood

So I was suppose to have have my scan this friday but I've had to change it to Monday the 19th of December (glad she had a slot to fit me in for). I hate to wait another 3 days but I changed it for a good reason as we exchanged today and move on Friday to my dream house (so exciting as we have been trying to sell our house for over a year and a half). The other nice thing is I finish work for the year on Wednesday now. :happydance:

RBurrentt: Have you tried drinking juice to get the baby to move? I have been drinking apple juice the last few nights and 15 minutes later the baby goes crazy kicking everytime (think it is the sugar rush. opps) I have also seen it suggested on here for people going to their scans to wake bubs up to have orange juice, worth a try.


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah before a scan a lot of women will drink some orange juice and eat a chocolate bar to make sure the baby is active :)


----------



## RBurnett

I keep thinking the later my scan is the more Ill see and 5 weeks will go quick cos of christmas and new year. Do u have to pay for all your treatment like a insurance plan or is it like us where its the NHS? I think its medical insurance isnt it, if so i would expect to make my own appointments like u are hun, after all ur paying for it. Even though my taxes pay for the NHS they dont see it that way over here as a lot of people dont work and so dont pay taxes so its all free for them but I wont go into that!

I think i just felt baby but im not so sure, i think its too high to be baby. ?!?


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah we have medical insurance we pay for. It's crazy expensive though :/


----------



## RBurnett

Isnt everything nower days!


----------



## zephyr

We are very lucky here, all our maternity care for everyone, taxes paid or not is free. Unless you want to go private and pay yourself. We also have a card that subsidised healthcare costs based on how much your family earns each year, which makes our scans free too, but you have to be referred for a scan. You get given a piece of paper like a prescription paper and you take that in to the scan place and you get an appontment given.
Its so funny how everywhere is differen't when it comes to that sort of stuff. I would hate waiting for a letter haha

Got my appointment in just over an hour Im really nervous and I don't know why?!


----------



## RBurnett

The goos thing is that while ur pregnant and a year after you get free prescriptions! :)

Zephyr where do you live?


----------



## RBurnett

The goos thing is that while ur pregnant and a year after you get free prescriptions! :)

Zephyr where do you live?


----------



## rjsmam

hey ladies! got our boiler fixed - i nearly kissed the gas man haha. oh the joys of hot water & heating!

it's really interesting to hear how healthcare works round the globe! i'm still waiting for my 20wk scan date in the post.. sigh!

i had a horrible scare today - had some horrible sharp pains over the wk end, especially overnight & today i was in the kitchen in my dressing gown & felt a tiny trickle down my leg. thought it was just cm, and i've actually been feeling dampness iykwm for a while now and it had been praying on my mind. so i popped on a pad to try & see if it was anything to worry about and thought nothing more. went off to work, had more pains after a meeting but thought it was cos i was bursting for a pee... got to the loo and the pad was stained brown. argh. called the midwife who asked me to go in to the ward. saw a really lovely midwife who tested for for urine infection which was clear - she then did the lovely internal - and saw that cervix was all closed and no sign of waters leaking - phew - but she saw where i was actively bleeding and gave it a name (sounded like utopia!?) and said that i'd likely have it for the rest of the term - i may or may not have anymore episodes but must be checked each time just incase..... the good thing was we heard a clear strong heartbeat!

tonight i have my jammies on and am trying to do nothing as per midwife orders!

hope you are all have a less eventful Monday!!



xx


----------



## RBurnett

rjsman - glad everything was ok. U got a good reason to rest!


----------



## RBurnett

18 weeks and 1 day!
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 121.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wavescrash

I've noticed that in most other countries, you automatically get a year paid maternity leave after the baby is born. Here, you only get like 4-6 weeks depending on if you even receive maternity benefits (which I don't.) So when I take time off work, it'll be 4-6 weeks unpaid.

RBurnett - Nice bump!

rjsmam - Wow what a scare but glad all is well and your cervix is nice and closed :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Rburnett, I didn't feel baby at all until a few days ago. I never felt a single flutter, or roll or anything subtle. I just felt a very clear kick below my belly button and it was only one kick. Since then I started feeling full out kicks early in the am, and late at night. So dont worry, its normal not to feel early movements. I have a few friends who didn't feel anything until 21-22 weeks.

Here in Canada, all your healthcare is covered by the government, all your scans, prenatal visits and the visits to your OB. I see my GP every 4 weeks up to and including my 20 week appt. I will see my OB at 24 and 28 weeks, then every 2 weeks up to 36 weeks and then weekly until I deliver. No prescription drugs are covered, but My work insurance covers most of my prescriptions, I just have a $3 co-pay. 

Im so freakin nervous! only 2 more sleeps until my first scan!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

I've also gotten to know my baby's schedule. They're active around 9 am and then again around 3 & 4pm and then from 11pm-2am. Otherwise the baby is asleep. You just may be sleeping during your baby's active times.


----------



## zephyr

Rburnett - you get free prescriptions? wow that's awesome! We still have to pay for those but they are heavily subsidised also most fo the time you end up paying $3 per item but that not just while pregnant. Some cost more but without it being subsdised you can pay so much for some prescriptions! I'm in New Zealand :) Though we pay through our teeth for other stuff haha like food and power etc so I guess it all works out in the end. Also nice bump!

rjsmam - omg! I am glad everything is okay! so scary aye, good you keeping well rested :D

Waves - so amazing you know your schedule already! I wouldn't have the foggiest when mine are active, they just are, or they aren't haha.

I had my appointment and I am measuring 22 - 23 weeks, which is pretty big haha though I was thinking a lot bigger than that. Either way my test results came back fine, she said it was strange the pain moved to my left side and shrugged it off as one of those odd things that happened.
She said now all I need to get through is my scan and then I can relax.
I asked if both twins are usually okay at the scan and she said well they have grown well so there should be no problems the majority of the time at this stage if everything has been pretty normal then they will be fine, on the odd occasion one isn't doing so well but she said that I have nothing to worry about.
Out of curiosity I asked about my chances of finding an extra baby are and she laughed and said well, I dont know, they could but they better not!
Baby on the right (as always) kept kicking the doppler and turning away after a second of hearing the heart in the end she gave up cos it would not sit still.
I told her the one on the left is more quiet so she started with that one and sounded great.
Yay! Now just the countdown for my scan, I can't wait!


----------



## zephyr

I also found out today that even though I get hospital care when the babies are born she actually does the home visits for the first 6 weeks! Which is good cos she was always great with my babies afterwards so this makes me really happy!


----------



## anti

So here's a pic of my 18 + 3 bump... I feel like im too big... :blush:
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RBurnett

Nice bump Anti..we all getting our baby bumps! :)


----------



## anti

My manager wants to have a meeting with me sometime this week coz she suspects I want to leave coz of bubs... the other two girls in my team are leaving this month and the other two we had left in October - so from a 5 person team we are now going to be 1 - me on my own!!! Not for long though coz Im gonna leave... I dont need the agro that comes with this place!


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Ladies :wave: 

I had a few curious twitches in my belly today, not unlike the flicker you sometimes get in your eyelid/brow when you are tired- do you think this was sproglett having a wriggle?? :happydance: ...or just gas :blush: :haha:

I hope you are all keeping well and feeling happy :flower:


----------



## rjsmam

Hey everyone, great bump pics! Am at work today after yesterday afternoons mini scare, still feel a bit achey and a bit afraid of my phone ringing over the next few days (infection test results due, and downs test results).

The bump pics are FAB, thank you all for sharing  you all look great! Someone said to me the other day _what a huge bump are you sure theres only one!? When *I* was pregnant I didnt show til 39 wks blah blah blah... me me me _ ok I exaggerated a bit but in my hormonal state its very annoying.. & I think I look the same size as you guys :)



x


----------



## yazzy

Cliqmo - I'd say that is baby that you are feeling. I get gently little flutters like that aswell.

Wow look at all your bump pics...making me a bit worried because mine is tiny compared to you girls. I will try to take a picture at lunch and upload it on here. However I am feeling bubs and listening to the heartbeat so i'm sure all is ok. My mum was tiny with all her kids so maybe its genetic lol.

Rjsmam - so sorry to hear about your scare but atleast all was ok and you must definitely take it easy and rest up.

Yep i'm in the UK and since my first midwife appointment which I made we get free prescriptions up until a year after the baby is born. We get one scan at around 12 weeks for the NT test or just dating...I did get 2 scans because my dates were slightly off. 1 week after my 12 week scan I got my NT results and a couple days after I got my date for my 20 week scan...everything has been done really promptly which is great so no waiting around. We have to make the appointments in between like 16 weeks, 25 weeks, 28 weeks and so on.


----------



## wavescrash

Cute bump anti!

Yazzy, don't worry! Everyone pops at different times. You never know when you're going to wake up with a big ol' baby belly :)

Do not want to go to work today but oh well. 2 days until my scan!!! If I could do a happy dance, I would!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

rjsmam said:


> Hey everyone, great bump pics! Am at work today after yesterday afternoon&#8217;s mini scare, still feel a bit achey and a bit afraid of my phone ringing over the next few days (infection test results due, and downs test results)&#8230;.
> 
> The bump pics are FAB, thank you all for sharing &#8211; you all look great! Someone said to me the other day _&#8216;what a huge bump are you sure there&#8217;s only one!? When *I* was pregnant I didn&#8217;t show til 39 wks blah blah blah... me me me&#8230; &#8217;_ &#8230;ok I exaggerated a bit but in my hormonal state it&#8217;s very annoying.. & I think I look the same size as you guys :)
> 
> 
> 
> x

I find any bump comments frustrating these days. "you dont even look pregnant!" Is all I hear. I was fairly thin pre pregnancy, so the bump is small, but it IS THERE!

Oh, and YAY!!! 20 weeks today! We are hitting the halfway point ladies!


----------



## anti

OMG bumpin!! 20 weeks! cant believe how close we all are to the half way point! Some already there! Seems like ages ago all we wanted was to get to the second tri!


----------



## RBurnett

Does anyone have a dog?

Would it be better to get a puppy now or when they baby is older? People keep saying different things and we not sure what is best.


----------



## bumpin2012

I have 2 small dogs. One is still a puppy. If you are going to get one, do it now, and really focus on training. We have a 2 year old dog, who is well trained, and a 9 month old pup, who isn't as well trained...The pup is just like having a toddler...she is into EVERYTHING.

If you dont have the time to train a puppy now, then wait until your baby is older and you do have the time to put into a dog. Otherwise, having a dog who is poorly trained will frustrate you more than anything. I don't believe in re-homing animals, except in very special circumstances...


----------



## RBurnett

I would take the dog training etc but what worries me are the stories of dogs attacking children. I have always been brought up with dogs any they where fine when we where young but it does worry me.


----------



## bumpin2012

If trained properly, and you choose a breed that is good with children then you really dont have a problem with unnecessary attacks...you also have to teach you kids to respect your dogs... I have Chihuahua mixes, which can have issues with children, if the child teases. I know my dogs temperments so I know what to watch for. Im all for getting a pup before hand, because it allows you to learn your dogs personality and adjust your training (of both dog and child!) as needed. Do your research into the breed you choose....lol...All puppies are super cute, so make sure you choose a breed that will be right for your lifestyle.


----------



## zephyr

I would love to get a new puppy now but I know I am not going to have the time for it for at least a year or two so will be waiting. Depends on how much time you think you will have cos they do take up a lot.
If you are really worried about a dog biting, all dogs can bite thats the risk you take when getting one but if you stick to dogs that have good reputations for being round children and have your dog properly trained then they should be fine. 

I am so uncomfortable its not funny! The humidity has hit us, that awful time of the year where its hot and muggy and gross! uggh Last night I had to have a fan directed straight at me all evening just to feel okay. I can't believe I am going to be pregnant with twins over the summer period!

My mum is leaving for Australia in about 3 weeks :( Shes not even going to fly back when the twins are born :( The time is ticking down now and it really sucks. I'm probably gunna make a scene at the airport what with my pregnancy hormones and all.


----------



## zephyr

lol bumpin said it all better while I was typing!


----------



## bumpin2012

Lol...I love my dogs...

Hey Zephyr - Did you notice my ticker? 20 weeks!!!!


----------



## anti

Ive got an 18 month old jack Russell and a border collie that's just turned 1. They're hard work and still puppies really but I know they'll be fine with the baby. They have the best temperaments and they love other people's babies so they'll be great. It's hard work though!!


----------



## cliqmo

We have a 4yr old Vizsla we have had since she was a pup and she was such a bitey, barky exciteable nightmare for the first year I could never have coped with her and a baby at the same time! 

Unless you are really set on getting a dog now I truly would recommend waiting- 5mth is not nearly enough time to get a dog trained at the best of times- let alone when you are heavily pregnant and have so much else to plan for xx


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin! Yes! 20 weeks!! oh my goodness......halfway congrats :D You'll be in the home run in no time. I am too blown away by how fast this is all going. Is it because its the xmas period? Now i have really bad pregnancy fog, my memory has been awful the past week, and I can't remember if your scan is coming up real soon or what?

Its hot and humid here again! ugggh


----------



## bumpin2012

hahaha, Yes its VERY soon!!! Tomorrow!

I dont know why it seems its going fast, its going really slow for me. I feel like I've been pregnant for ever!


----------



## zephyr

Yeah some days are really slow but usually I get to the end of the week and think where on earth did all that time go? Its not like I am super busy or anything.

Oh wowee tomorrow! Good luck :D 

I still have the fan on me the second I walk away from it I get hit by sticky hot air ugghhhh I am sure it is worse cos I am preggers, humidity bugs me but I can cope without the use of fans etc usually.


----------



## wavescrash

So I had a follow-up with my primary doctor today about my low thyroid levels. For starters my blood pressure was only 94/59. It's gotten lower the last few times it's been checked. My Mom says low is normal for our family but mine is usually 106/whatever. Nobody's concerned and I'm not feeling dizzy or weak or anything so I'm sure it's fine.

Anyway the doctor explained that my low TSH means I have an over-active thyroid (hyperthryoidism.) He said it may be pregnancy-induced (I doubt it as I've had low levels & the symptoms outside of my pregnancies but didn't have a doctor that cared or insurance afterward to follow-up with other doctors) so we'll keep an eye on it. There's nothing we can do while I'm pregnant anyway as treatment includes radioactive iodine pills or surgery to remove the thyroid haha. For now, I have to schedule an ultrasound of my thyoid (which I'm calling about in the morning) to make sure there are no nodules on it (my mom says they run in the family so who knows) and then have my thyroid levels checked again January 3rd and follow up with my doc again on January 13th. FUN stuff.

The biggest symptoms I've had because of it are just being tired and drained all the time along with heart palpitations and irritability. The doc said that my dry skin may be attributed to it as symptoms from an over- and under-active thyroid can crossover between the two. I'd be SO nice to get an answer & feel more "normal" but my fear is that if the levels stay low and we wait until the baby is born to begin medication. I won't be able to breastfeed while taking the radioactive iodine pills :/ So we'll see what happens.

Only 2 sleeps left until my scan! 35 hours to go!!!! Goodness gracious I'm so excited. Tomorrow's going to FLY by because I work in the evening which means my day is going to go by fast (since I'll be dreading going into work) and then I work a short 4 hour shift which isn't too bad and then sleep and wake up and scan time!

Bumpin... your scan is tomorrow right? GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> We are very lucky here, all our maternity care for everyone, taxes paid or not is free.

Germany has that in a way. They pay a 16% (from 1997-2003 it may have changed by now) and their healthcare is free. They also PAY their Moms to stay at home for the first three years!!! 

Mine is free (prescriptions are not free) strictly because I work part time and qualify for state assistance luckily enough.


----------



## zephyr

Yeah a lot of our healthcare is free if you go public. Doctors visits and dental care cost an arm and a leg though!
Last year OH had a really bad fall off his bike on boxing day, broke his collar bone clean and had really bad gravel rash with gashes down to his bone on his arm and he stayed in hospital all up for about a week and had surgery on his arm and it didn't cost anything. 

I never knew that about Germany! though that sounds really great :D I know I would love to pay higher taxes if it meant healthcare etc was completely free :D 

I just sent OH on a mission at 810pm to get me nectarines, strawberries and donuts! and now I feel really bad about the donut part :( I suck at this healthy eating thing I really do! and I have piled on so much weight :(
Anyways I only really wanted nectarines, every time I go there I can smell them the second I walk in the door and I cannot leave the shop without any and then I'll sit and eat them till I'm full. They are so tasty.
I have not stepped on a scale since I first got preggers and tbh I am actually scared to. I am terrified of how much I have actually put on. I have a crosstrainer so after the birth I can use that, but that doesn't help me now!

How does everyone else feel about their weight? or am I like the only one feeling a bit down about it lately? haha

EDIT - nectarine update: I told OH NOT to get me hard ones or bruised ones so what does he do? gets me the hardest nectarines unripe ones that are crunchier than blimmen apples I am so sad :(


----------



## zephyr

Waves sorry about whats going on with your thyroid though its good that you have a better idea about the situation. I don't know much about it myself but I hope that it all works out okay. That sucks about the breastfeeding thing though, especially if you had your heart set on it.


----------



## RBurnett

Well we would love to get a dog now but I noone will be at home all day with puppy untill i go on maternity leave. I think we are going to wait till im of with the baby and see how it goes.

Im pretty sure i felt baby last night, rolling around inside me and i laid my hand over pubic bone and pretty sure i felt baby on my hand...maybe!


----------



## yazzy

Waves - sorry to hear about your thyroid, hopefully all will be fine and you won't need the medication when baby arrives.

RBurnett - I run a dog training school, work and show my dogs (have done for years) and i'd honestly say to wait until your baby is here and older. To really give your dog enough time and training to grow up well socialised and easy going you need to put so much time into them. I have 4 dogs, an Akita she's 6 1/2, male Rottweiler who is 5, female Rottweiler who is 2 and my Staffie is nearly 9. I'm glad my youngest Rottie will be 2 1/2 when baby arrives because she is well trained, extremely socialable and very easy to handle...any younger and I would have pulled my hair out. I've recently been working with a family who have a 3 year old daughter and a new baby...along with a cocker spaniel who is very growly and snappy towards the daughter...none of this is the dogs fault but it is still hard work trying to resolve fully. Also with a pup you need someone home with them to settle them in and they cannot be left for very long on their own until they are older.

Bumping - yay for 20 weeks already...wow half way there!

Well last night baby was having a party in my tummy, could feel on the inside and out. He/she is quiet this morning so probably worn out lol. I've had more stretchy aches and pain the last couple days...think i'm expanding!!


----------



## anti

I agree with yazzy - I wouldnt get a pup till baby is older. Im glad we got ours before baby is here - but we've had ours a while now. I wouldnt consider getting a puppy whilst pregnant - they are such hard work!


----------



## RBurnett

i think you all right, im going to wait and enjoy it being just me and baby and not worry about training a puppy as well, im not superwoman! hehe!


----------



## rjsmam

hey all...

RBurnett - i think the ladies have given you great advice - i got a pupply when i found out i was expecting my son & it was soooo much work - i used to joke he was harder work than the baby!

yazzy - yay for baby party! i am with you on the stretching pains but haven't yet had totally identifiable movement yet....

zephyr - i can't imagine the heat problems - sounds very hard going - i'm constantly cold... and i feel exactly the same about my weight gain! i am bit bummed by it. i have gained a stone already although the mid wife was really nice & said it was normal - but i feel it's so much already! i'm trying to do more excersise but just can't find the time

waves - sorry about the thyroid - i also have lowish blood pressure at 100/60 but the midwife said it was great for baby & just to watch out for dizzy spells. wow your scan is so close! exciting - can't wait to see it if you're able to share!

bumpin - same for you re the scan - i hope it all goes great & look forward to seeing any pics you get!

hey to everyone else! :flower:

afm - am still nervous am gonna get a call that there's a problem with my tests or that i am leaking waters & they didn't spot it.. worrywart! i also seem to feel random movements up near my ribs - but know baby can't possibly be there yet!? probably just movement from everything else but is odd!




x


----------



## RBurnett

Does anyone know where the baby is.. i know its in our belly but where exactly. Im feeling stuff all over my stomach and also like rjsman high up?!?


----------



## rjsmam

RBurnett said:


> Does anyone know where the baby is.. i know its in our belly but where exactly. Im feeling stuff all over my stomach and also like rjsman high up?!?


when i told the midwife on Monday that i was having pains high up she said the baby was no higher than my belly button at this stage - but i defo feel something much higher. she did go on to say that so much is happening to all our other organs etc that it's probably just that, stretching etc... but felt like a kick!



x


----------



## frangi33

Hey Rburnett, we're thinking of finding a better home for our two basset hounds as they are a full time job and it wont be fair for them when the baby comes, I agree with you that you should wait :)


----------



## yazzy

I think at the moment baby is a little bit below your belly button. You may be feeling things up higher because your organs are getting pushed into different places. I know i'm going to have to cut down my meals because I am feeling so bloated and stretched after I eat...urgh!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks everyone... I'm not too worried about the thyroid so long as there aren't any nodules on it and I don't expect there will be. If it comes down to it, I'll breastfeed the first year and start my meds after that. I'd really like to breastfeed and not spend all that money on formula if I can help it.

As for feeling kicks up high, I don't imagine that'd actually be baby. The top of my uterus is just at my belly button and that's about spot on for how far along I am. This is my second so I do carry a little lower and feel baby down lower but the highest I've felt is just at my belly button. Everything else above that is internal organs and all that gross stuff. I don't know if your intestines are part of that (I'd imagine so?) but if food or waste is moving through your bowels, it can feel like kicks from time to time (I've had the feeling of a baby kick when not pregnant and my Mom said it was just my intestines.)


----------



## RBurnett

Im now feeling movements, still not strong but def movements. They are in the evenings when im watching tv. Just waiting for the strong kicks!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Uterus should be about the level of your belly button, likely a bit lower as it should be just getting to your BB at 20 weeks...some women measure a bit bigger tho. Movements above are from your digestive tract that being pushed up in your tummy.

Scan today was fine. Baby is measuring spot on, and best of all (and despite all my dreams) all limbs are present and accounted for! It was amazing to see our little peanut. A few times s/he looked right at the probe when the sonographer was trying to get a profile shot. It was soooo cute! We got a few waves, and this baby is going to be a lot like its father!


----------



## wavescrash

Yay for a good scan/results and baby being active! I can't imagine how you're Team Yellow though. Most importantly, I want to make sure baby is healthy but next importantly, I want to know if it's a boy or girl haha. Less than 24 hours for me though :)

But glad you had a great scan and baby is growing normally haha.


----------



## rjsmam

great news about the scan Bumpin!

waves - v exciting... looking forward to hearing about your scan next!

i still don't know when mine is :wacko:




x


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! Hopefully I'll come with pictures and a team pink/blue decision!!!


----------



## rjsmam

wavescrash said:


> Thanks! Hopefully I'll come with pictures and a team pink/blue decision!!!

argh so exciting can't wait to hear!!!



x


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!!!!! Me either haha :) I have to work for 4 hours tonight and it's going to suck but I'm hoping it flies by so I can come home, catch up on internet things and get to bed, wake up early and get to drinking my millions of gallons of water :) 16 hours!!

I also called and scheduled the ultrasound of my thyroid and I'm having that tomorrow afternoon as well. FUN haha.


----------



## bumpin2012

you know, waves. I dont find it all that hard. I think it would be harder if I had the option of finding out at the scan I had today, but since they wont tell you, or even make an effort to get a good view between the legs I wasn't expecting to find out the gender. I refuse to spend $200 bucks for a 3D scan simply for gender determination, b/c its not like I can change it. I'm glad a lot of the big stuff will be gender neutral, cause now I can use it for a 2nd baby. I will likely find out the gender of baby #2 but Im liking being team yellow with this baby!

Im super excited to hear what colour everyone else's bumps are though!


----------



## zephyr

Rjsmam - Ohh thanks, the heat was awful our city was the hottest yesterday 27C (80F I think) and cos of the humidity it felt way hotter but finally after the whole day of the moisture build up it rained and cooled everything down. Its almost midday here now and I can feel it heating up again haha oh man. 
Yeah the weight thing is terrible :( Glad I'm not alone on that one though I wouldn't have a clue how much I have gained, but it does make me feel pretty stink. I know that being preg you put on weight and that's all good but I feel massive and like you with the exercise thing, my problem is finding the energy.

Rburnett - woohoo I hope that's the movement! That is awesome :D

Bumpin - Nawww congrats on the scan! I am glad everything was perfect :D

Waves - Good luck for your scan! Can't wait to hear the news.

I have to go and buy xmas pressies for people, you know when you tell people "hey look we can't really afford to get everyone presents this year so please dont get us anything" and then peple go and get stuff and then you sorta feel like you have to at least get something small. Yep. So now I have to brave the xmas crowds :( At least I get to eat something tasty though while I am in town I guess, but not doing the kebab thing again that was so messy!


----------



## hoping29

Hey ladies. exciting news on all the upcoming scans. i still haven't felt anything from bubs yet but upper abdo definately feeling tighter. Lots of trapped wind all the time and lots of ligament pains though. Not really looking forward to xmas as it will be the first without my mum and can't even use alcohol to numb my sorrow! Typical! Am going to ask my dad if he wants to come to my 20 week scan though. good luck for all your 20 week scans ladies!


----------



## rjsmam

aw hoping i'm sorry about your mum...... will be lovely if your dad can make the scan & just you keep thing about the new arrival!



x


----------



## Ems77

I find out team blue or pink on the 23rd!!! I have a scan date woot woot! 

Bumpin 2012- I thought of some funny responses last night, to people who ask what you are having or when you are finding out....
*Do you know what it is? 
Yes, it's a baby. (This also works for, What is it... and others like it)
*When do you find out?
Somewhere around May 1st.

I have been on both sides of the coin (did not find out with DD#1 and did with DD#2) I am a typical instant gratification person, so I don't know how I held out the first time. LOL. I get a laugh out of people who can't understand waiting... it's funny because you'll know regardless, you're just choosing to wait a few extra months :-D


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - haha thats awesome, I'm gunna use that one! Cos we wont be telling many if any people what the sex's are.

On that note, would it be wrong of us to keep the sex's from everyone? Everyone wants to know but I didn't even want to find out the sex's only doing it for OH so I kind of want to keep it a surprise

Today my premmie body suits arrived :D so happy! they are so cute. I brought some nappy rash cream and my 2nd box of breast pads and tomorrow I am going to get two more cloth nappies :D Eeek I am getting nervous!

I'm 19 weeks on Saturday, that means half of my pregnancy is over and I will definitely have no more than 19 weeks to go, most likely less than that! Its a very scary thought and I get butterflies thinking about it.


----------



## RBurnett

im sure its baby, its below my belly button. I cant wait to get home after work to feel baby as thats when i feel it more. The weeks are going sooo fast and I like it, I do want it to slow down a bit once I find out the gender! x


----------



## anti

Here's some rough pics of the set I bought for bubba last week. Hope you are all ok!


----------



## bumpin2012

Vaurissa: Lol. OH used one already! Someone asked if we found out what we were having (on FB) his response: "A baby....duh"

Zephyr: I dont think its wrong to keep the genders a secret from everyone else. the night before my scan, we discussed the "what if its obvious" thought and agreed that if we found out the gender, we would be the only ones to know. But we would also not be telling people that we knew....


----------



## RBurnett

Im being asked all the time if we have names and im like yes, then they ask what are they. I say Im not telling them and then they are abit funny about it..

Im not telling anyone the name until baby is born. They will know the sex once I know but not the name. 

We cant even think of a girl name yet anyway.


----------



## anti

I handed my notice in today! I leave work on 27 January... cant freaking wait!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RBurnett

YAY Anti....how did they take it?


----------



## anti

they knew it was coming - no one is happy here and im the last to leave so they knew it was gonna happen - I was called into a meeting yesterday and I told them yesterday - I jsut put it all in writing today! I feel so much better now!! There's a light at the end of the tunnel!! yay! I can see the end! Hoping the company my OH works for is gonna be doing well again next year and his boss (my old boss) said that he might need help a couple of days a week doing paperwork - but I can do it from home and he'll pay me - so I might get that little bit extra! :) its annoying though coz with the industry they are in we never know how long he's going to have work or where the work is going to be - but we've heard good things so far (as well as bad but mostly good) so Im not too worried about it at the moment


----------



## RBurnett

Thats great news hun :)


----------



## wavescrash

Oh Anti that's fantastic news :) Good for you!

Today is scan day!!!! I have an hour and a half to go. I'm finishing my breakfast now and then I get to start drinking 32 oz of water and finish it within a half hour, ouch! But I woke up with a nasty headache and only had 1 Tylenol left (BOOOOO) so hopefully all the water helps?

I know someone else (or two) has their scans today as well so good luck to you ladies!


----------



## anti

I want scan updates girls!! so excited!


----------



## wavescrash

It'll be about 2-3 hours before I'm able to get on here and update but I will do it as soon as I can :)


----------



## RBurnett

Im excited for ur scan..cant wait to c ur photo!


----------



## wavescrash

We are officially on TEAM PINK :pink: :cloud9:


Introducing little miss *Hannah Grace*
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/6.png

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/17.png

She was such a little wriggle worm in there! A student started my scan and the tech finished it and we all just kept laughing at how active she was. She's 100% a little girl and my OH actually got the part where she told us on video. I was surprised when they pulled out the 3D camera because I didn't know they had one let alone that they'd use it. They printed me out 22 pictures! I was shocked and so excited. They said all looks good so far but they'll let their doctor review it and send it to my OB (she'll get it Tuesday) and then my OB will review it and call me to tell me what she saw. I'm not too worried though. The tech said if anything had looked wrong, they would have called the doctor in to talk to me and not just sent me on my way so that's good news! I'm so excited! I went right to the store and bought a few girl onesies! I'll take pictures later. I've got to share the news elsewhere online and then go back to the hospital for an ultrasound of my thyroid haha.

I can't wait for updates from the other scan/s today!


----------



## RBurnett

Thats great news hun! A lil girl and its good they had the 3D scan too. Bet your well excited. I cant wait for my scan now! x


----------



## wavescrash

Excited is such an understatement :) Thanks!!! As soon as she told the student "Plug in the 3D camera" I about jumped off the table and did a dance. Instead I just flashed OH a big ol' thumbs up!


----------



## RBurnett

HA HA I think i would have danced!. We thinking of getting a 3d scan later on in the pregnancy and getting a dvd of it. 

Put some more photos up, love looking at em x


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: everyone I am due 14th May and on team :yellow: - I didn't realise this was another MAy group....seems busier in here :) congrats on everyones scans :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

anti - LOVE the clothes!


----------



## wavescrash

I'll post them over in my pregnancy journal which is linked in my signature :)


----------



## zephyr

Waves - congrats on the scan! A little girl, how sweet :D the pics are wonderful and how exciting they did a 3d scan for you.

I am currently chatting with my mother online and it was all arranged for us to have xmas at her place so this year since she was doing it I didn't put any money aside for lunch at all!! And shes just told me they are coming here now?! What the? Good luck with that, I spent all my money haha I hate when people just change plans on me like that I really do!
She just said she would pay for all the xmas food which is a relief had me panicked for a sec there but even still.....I was kinda looking forward to sitting back and putting my feet up while someone else cooked arr well.....

I had something really cool to say and now I forgot :/ I am so over this forgetfulness am I the only one?


----------



## kka

Hello :wave: Can I join???? I'm due May 11th and I'm having a little girl.:cloud9: 

I have a question what is your favorite lotion to use for stretch marks and itchiness??????


----------



## rjsmam

waves - huuuuuge CONGRATS :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: i was excited to come read your post and find out - can just imagine how excited you are lol

zephyr - another thing we share - mega forgetfulness here too. bummer about xmas dinner - i hope they will help you cook & prepare too??

no news here just trying to get ready for christmas - we all brought party food to work today & have overindulged lol... am still waiting (impatiently) for my scan date.... 



x


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay for team pink!!! Congrats Waves, She is super gorgeous!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - congrats on the scan! A little girl, how sweet :D the pics are wonderful and how exciting they did a 3d scan for you.




rjsmam said:


> waves - huuuuuge CONGRATS :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: i was excited to come read your post and find out - can just imagine how excited you are lol




bumpin2012 said:


> Yay for team pink!!! Congrats Waves, She is super gorgeous!


Thanks so much ladies :) It's been such an exciting day!! More scan pictures are posted in my journal which is linked in my signature!


Ugh zephyr, I'm with you on that. I'm SO SO forgetful and spaced out all the time. I don't know how I manage to get through the day-to-day.


----------



## zephyr

Its really bad aye! I've been forgetting stuff mid conversation even!

No :( no one will be helping me with xmas lunch/dinner I'm on my own with that one! Poor me lol I am going to have to put my head down and write up a super easy menu so that my kids can help with it all except the turkey.

I went and got my sister (shes 14) a 6 pack of fluro fruity scented nail polish! They are so fantastic I couldn't help but test them out and now I have decided I have to go back and get a pack for myself lol they smell so yummy.

I also picked up two more cloth nappies today yay! I have 5 now. I got some pacifiers too cos I figured I would probably need a few of them.
Which brings me to my next question, who uses one? Or plans on using one?
I know some people are really against them. I used to be one of those people but I used one with my son till he started teething/eating solids and it was brilliant. 

Two more weeks today till my scan :D And I cannot believe xmas is only a week and two days away! Usually I am so excited for xmas and planning etc but it has crept up on me so fast cos all I have been thinking about is babies.


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Vaurissa - haha thats awesome, I'm gunna use that one! Cos we wont be telling many if any people what the sex's are.
> 
> On that note, would it be wrong of us to keep the sex's from everyone? Everyone wants to know but I didn't even want to find out the sex's only doing it for OH so I kind of want to keep it a surprise.

No, there is nothing wrong with that. They are your babies. It's not like a few more months is going to kill anyone.... as long as you tell us of course, I may keel over. LMAO!!!


----------



## zephyr

Lol yeah No I will definitely be posting what they are! and I promised my best friend I would tell her and also my Nana. I think Oh's Nana and mother want to know too but outside of those people I really don't see why we should tell anyone. 
Its really good to know that its an okay thing to do :D

Well I had a really good day today, hope everyone else did too.

Welcome to all the new people who joined :D


----------



## anti

So OH and I went shopping last night... And he bought me an engagement ring!!! :) we had to order my size and he'll go pick it up next Friday and then propose soon after that. Yay! So happy!! Hope you all ok. I need to do some serious tidying up in the next few weeks!! Gonna be exciting though!


----------



## RBurnett

Couldnt sleep last night, couldnt get comfy. When I did fall asleep i was woken up by pressure right low down as though someone was putting all their pressure with their elbow..ouch!

Not a gret start to the morning, my car has broken down again! 3rd time this year Arrhhh!!!


----------



## anti

waves - congrats on :pink: !!!!
kka and Jai_Jai - welcome! Front page updated! 
yazzy - we need an update after your scan today!!!

We need some team :blue: here! Lots of us staying team yellow though! :)


----------



## anti

RBurnett - sorry about the car!! Least its Friday!! Hope it gets sorted out quickly for you!

Has anyone else not even thought of baby names?! Im beginning to think we're the only strange ones that haven't talked baby names!


----------



## RBurnett

we only have a boys name, Jenson. we cant agree on a girl name so we not going to think about it anymore till we find out the sex.

Im thinking the ressure i felt could have been baby, does this sound right. The pressure was on my hair line.


----------



## yazzy

Waves - congrats hun, so pleased your scan went well and congrats on the baby girl.

RBurnett - it could well have been baby laying in an awkward position down low. They get comfortable wherever they feel like! Hope you are feeling better this morning?

Anti - thanks hun, will update as soon as I can...scan is in 1 hour and I just can't help but get really nervous...trying not to run to the loo now because I need to have a comfortably full bladder. Lots of positive thoughts baby is healthy :) We are staying team yellow...can't wait to see baby again :)

Have a lovely day ladies!


----------



## RBurnett

Good lucky Yazzy x


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh good luck Yazzy with your scan, I am sure everything will be okay :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Thank you girls....just wanted to update you, back from scan and everything looked great. Measurements all on track, everything in place and baby was a real wriggler...she had to chase baby about alot lol! Got another scan at 36 weeks because the placenta was just a little low so they want to make sure it has moved before I am due otherwise they have to do a c-section but it will most likely move up abit. And we stayed team yellow!!

I am sooo happy :)


----------



## anti

yazzy that is amazing news!! A lot of woman have placentas like that but they tend to move before the next scan so Im sure it will all be fine! :) yay for team yellow!


----------



## rjsmam

Yazzy - YAY! so pleased to hear all went well - hope you got lots of pics!

all these scans are so exciting and brighten up my days!

we have briefly talked about names - we like Elliot for a boy - would appreciate honest opinions on it! 



x


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> So OH and I went shopping last night... And he bought me an engagement ring!!! :) we had to order my size and he'll go pick it up next Friday and then propose soon after that. Yay! So happy!! Hope you all ok. I need to do some serious tidying up in the next few weeks!! Gonna be exciting though!

What?!??! How exciting!!!


----------



## RBurnett

Anti - Im soo happy for you. Iloved it when i got engaged and loved my weeding day even more, i want to do it all again!


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> waves - congrats on :pink: !!!!

Thanks dear :)




yazzy said:


> Waves - congrats hun, so pleased your scan went well and congrats on the baby girl.

Thank you :) Congrats on a good scan as well! I can't believe so many of you are team yellow! It drove me insane not knowing :)


----------



## RBurnett

I did want to be on team yellow at first but we just cant wait to know! well done though for being on team yellow! x


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hey ladies. Havent been here in a while but congrats to everyone. Tuesday we found out we are team blue!! So excited to have another boy so my son can play sith him but my daughter was pretty upset at first but i told her we will be the only girls and she was happy. My husband is over the moon being that this is his first son and our last! Lol again congrats to all.


----------



## wavescrash

I was just looking at my 3D scan pictures from yesterday and I got that aching feeling in my arms. I'm sure some or all of you can relate... the aching feeling of just wanting to hold that baby already. I'm excited about this pregnancy beyond words but I've been feeling a bit detached from the baby itself. I can't explain it but seeing the pictures yesterday changed a lot. I just want her to be here now, I just want to hold and cuddle her right now. I really hope the rest of this pregnancy flies by. I know I'm about halfway there but it feels like it took ages to get here and it'll take ages to reach the end. I'm getting impatient haha.


----------



## yazzy

Anti - so sorry I was so nervous this morning about my scan I forgot to say a huge congratulations on your engagement....and again for when he proposes!!! My OH proposed on Christmas Day last year...so exciting!!!


----------



## RBurnett

wavescrash said:


> I was just looking at my 3D scan pictures from yesterday and I got that aching feeling in my arms. I'm sure some or all of you can relate... the aching feeling of just wanting to hold that baby already. I'm excited about this pregnancy beyond words but I've been feeling a bit detached from the baby itself. I can't explain it but seeing the pictures yesterday changed a lot. I just want her to be here now, I just want to hold and cuddle her right now. I really hope the rest of this pregnancy flies by. I know I'm about halfway there but it feels like it took ages to get here and it'll take ages to reach the end. I'm getting impatient haha.

I cant find the photos on your Journel?


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> I cant find the photos on your Journel?

It's the last post on the page here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/729719-baby-2-pregnancy-4-my-journal-5.html


----------



## zephyr

Anti - Congrats on the engagement ring! How exciting :D

Yazzy - Congrats on the scan, great news! Hopefully your placenta rights itself before 36 weeks :)

RBurnett - sorry about the car, that really sucks and right before xmas?! what awful timing.

Rjsmam - Elliot is a nice name :D I like it! 

Well we have a first name each but we havn't discussed middle names for girls yet I think we will after we have the scan. OH is so insistent on Connovar even though I really hate the name, I said the closest I will agree to is Conner and even if he does want to call him Connovar I will not be calling him that, he will be Conner to me. He thinks I am changing his whole name but I say No, I am dropping one syllable and people shorten their kids names all the time, Matthew - Matt, for example. Anyways he thinks it would be wrong of me to call him Conner. I think he is being rediculous and there is no way we will agree on this and I am worried!

Anyways one of the names I really like for a girl is Aria, I'd like honest opinions too please. I don't know why I liked the name I just saw it on a top ten baby names list for the week and decided it was actually really nice it means 'beautiful melody'
Also I cannot remember all the names that have been discussed in this thread so if anyone had already picked that and spoke about it I apologise. My memory is bad and I don't want to offend anyone by stealing a name.
I think Conner and Aria sound nice together. Now one of us may have to choose a new name. I hope its not me but will feel a little bad if OH has to pick a girls names lol just cos hes so passionate about that gross name he picked.

Sorry for the name rant, uggh I am just so over the name he wont drop it! I thought in time he would but hes just even more insistent on it now and when he picks other names, he always always goes "actually nah, Connovar is better" uggh its driving me mad! We cannot even talk about that name else we end up having a heated discussion so we just don't even talk about it now.

Eeek only another week tomorrow till xmas! I can't believe another year is almost over.
I'm 19 weeks today yay!


----------



## bumpin2012

Anti: CONGRATS!!! I love engagements! You must upload a picture of your ring when you officially get it!

Zephyr: Hopefully there are 2 little girls in there and you will be saved from having to convince OH that its not a name that you like... On the pacifier note, im not sure if I'm going to use one. I think im going to wait and see if baby is fussy, if not a fussy baby, then I prob wont start.

Well, I got my CD with my scan pics on it. Here are my 3 profile pics. The rest are all various body parts and measurements... Im so in love with this little human.


----------



## Ems77

anti said:


> So OH and I went shopping last night... And he bought me an engagement ring!!! :) we had to order my size and he'll go pick it up next Friday and then propose soon after that. Yay! So happy!! Hope you all ok. I need to do some serious tidying up in the next few weeks!! Gonna be exciting though!

OMG! Congrats!!

Waves- Congrats on your little girl. Your pics made me tear up because I was so happy to see our first reveal on here :happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> Waves- Congrats on your little girl. Your pics made me tear up because I was so happy to see our first reveal on here :happydance:

Thanks!!! Aww, glad someone else was excited like I was hahah! Now I don't know what to do with myself. Up until this point I've just been waiting to find out it was a girl. Now I just wait until I'm in labor hahaha. I mean, I have my baby shower coming up but other than that... now it's just more being pregnant until the baby's here. I'm so impatient, I want time to fly by.


----------



## zephyr

Awh, yeah names sake I want two girls, but I had my heart set on at least one boy!

My belly is aching heaps today :( I think its more stretching going on which reminds me, I needa take a bump photo today and add them later.

Waves - I want time to fly too! 2 weeks till my scan seems like ages away though like you, I have no idea what I'm gunna do after then? Maybe look forward to my next tasty snack hahaha I never even gave it much thought really till you mentioned it. I saw that time as being a time to relax but its gunna drag.

Bumpin - awww so cute!! Great to see some pics


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - I want time to fly too! 2 weeks till my scan seems like ages away though like you, I have no idea what I'm gunna do after then? Maybe look forward to my next tasty snack hahaha I never even gave it much thought really till you mentioned it. I saw that time as being a time to relax but its gunna drag.

Hahaha trust me... my scan was only yesterday but feels like it was ages ago. And now there's nothing to be excited about seeing as I'm so uncomfortable all the time. I'm sure I'll miss being pregnant as soon as she's born (I still can't believe I can say "she" finally!) but right now... I just want something to happen. I get movement but not as much as I'd like to entertain me while I wait. My shower is over 40 days away. And then it's just waiting 4 weeks until my next appointment. Boooo.


----------



## zephyr

Haha awh yeah I see what you mean! Well it wont be long till she is moving around heaps and as you said, that can entertain you 

I got a good hard kick today from the bottom twin, to be fair I was poking it lol but when I took my hand away it kicked hard enough for me to see it so I was kinda stoked. 

As promised here is my 18 week bump photo from last week and my 19 week bump photo from today. Not really much of a difference except the bump is higher today, also doesn't help that I am wearing a jersey but omg it is sooooooo cold! This weather has been completely psycho the past week! At the moment its 12 degrees celcius! Big change from 27 the other day!

18 weeks:
https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/18.jpg

19 weeks, omg excuse my dirty mirror, darn kids.
https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/19.jpg


----------



## wavescrash

Cute bump!!!!

I can't imagine what it's going to feel like having TWO babies kicking and wriggling around at once. Oh man!! Good luck with that ;)

I found out at my scan that the baby is breech right now. I'm sure she'll turn in time but her head/arms are near my left hip with her butt and feet down toward my right hip which explains why I've felt movements in both locations.


----------



## RBurnett

I'm feeling baby soo much now. Got the hardest kick So far this morning, every time dh Puts his hand on belly baby stops! Lol 
Bumpin ur scan photos are lovely. X


----------



## frangi33

Awesome scan photos ladies, cant wait to my LO again on 9th Jan, seems like ages away! The 3d/4d scans look really lumpy bumpy i didnt realise that would be the case - there's me thinking Id see just a lovely clear picture of baby with no womb or other distractions


----------



## rjsmam

anti i'm so sorry i missed your post about the engagement - that's fantastic -hope he surprises you big style! an engagement & wedding is very exciting, will you set a date after you little one arrives?

today i hoped for a letter from hosp with my scan date but alas no... :nope:

x


----------



## RBurnett

Waves crash -Hannah grace is a very lovely and pretty name. We can't decide on a girls name atm! 
Zephyr-they are lovely bump photos, lovely seeing how we are growing.
Rjsmam- I would call the hospital hun, I got 4 weeks still for mine!!


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls.....very exciting day today....I have ordered my wedding dress yay!!!! I absolutely love it, it is grecian style so will look great with a bump. Had a busy day and now i'm shattered...havent even put my Christmas decs up yet!

Baby is getting stronger every day...getting lots of movement which is lovely :)


----------



## RBurnett

When is ur wedding? I have wedding depression lol, want my wedding day again!


----------



## rjsmam

RBurnett said:


> When is ur wedding? I have wedding depression lol, want my wedding day again!

oooh i can relate! and i got married 15months ago! congrats Yazzy

Waves - i forgot to say also that Hannah Grace is a really lovely girls name...



x


----------



## miayahsmommy

My wedding is next year. :) im soo excited lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks all :) I'm rather fond of the name myself haha! I've had 2 co-workers show their distaste for it but whatever... it's not their child. I just thought that I can't wait to call her Hannah Banana ahhahha.


----------



## zephyr

I agree, lovely name! I like the name Hannah! 

I ate a very spicy curry earlier and I was so excited cos it tasted fantastic knowing full well later on I would regret it cos of the wicked heartburn.......well now I regret it! On the upside I have drunk about a litre of milk since then haha

Ahhh one more week till xmas today and our day is nearly over. So scary!


----------



## Ems77

I never thought much about it, but we are kind of in a lull after our gender scans... LOL. Works that way with a lot of big events though, you get so excited for it, you wait and wait and then when it's done you're like, hmmm, so, what now? :-D 

Waves, I love the name as well I think it's beautiful. And Hannah Banana is perfect! :haha: Also, her name is a palindrome, spelled the same forward as backward. 

Zephyr, loving the bump pics, too cute... I always tell my daughter and hubby, "Look it's the twin bumpy!!" :-D Isn't your bottom twin always the more active one? I love how you inserted the fact that you were poking at it though, cracked me up somethin' fierce; that and looking forward to the next tasty snack! :rofl:

I am in a similar marry boat with a lot of people on here I guess, lol, I was married 14 months ago. October 30th 2010.


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> Waves, I love the name as well I think it's beautiful. And Hannah Banana is perfect! :haha: Also, her name is a palindrome, spelled the same forward as backward.

Thanks! Hahaha yeah, I tell everyone that when they show a dislike toward our name choice. How neat is her name to be a palindrome?!


----------



## bumpin2012

waves, I love the name Hannah! I had thought of it, but I know a few Hannahs...Im trying to choose names that aren't too popular. I think its rather rude when you have chosen a name, and people express their distaste for it...I dont always like the names other people have chosen, but I would NEVER tell them that I hate the name...Why do people think their opinion actually matters?

On the topic of marriage, OH and I have been engaged for 8 years...We're now at the point where a wedding seems like a waste of money. I think we are going to JP it next year after the baby arrives, and call it a day...lol...Or maybe we will just stay as we are. We've been together 11 years, own property together, have 3 pets and now a baby on the way...at this it doesn't seem to matter. 
I laugh and tell him I'd only marry him for his last name...Mine's a mouthful that I have to spell and pronounce for people all the time... his is a very basic usual name that no one gets tongue tied or needs to have spelled out 5 times... He says he wont marry me, because its fun to count the number of times I have to either spell or correct CS reps...


----------



## wavescrash

I agree... I'd never tell someone how I felt about their name if I didn't like it. I'd still tell them it was nice. Oh well. I just work with some very outspoken people haha.

OH & I have only been together a year but I do know that he was once planning to propose on our 1 year anniversary (end of January) but he's been out of work so I highly doubt that would happen. I don't know if I'm ready to get married now anyway. I'd rather focus on the pregnancy and baby, him getting a real job... a stable and secure job, getting out of my parents house and go from there haha.

Bumpin... my Mom and stepdad were together 10 years before they finally got married. Why rush it if you're ok with how things are going, ya know? They're glad they waited so long and have been married 4 years now.


----------



## wavescrash

Hahaha, I was curious so I pulled up my old 19 week baby bump picture from when I was pregnant with my (first) daughter and compared it to this week (19 week.) I'm so much bigger than I was then!


https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/19wautumn.png https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/19whannah.png

The left is with my first daughter, the right is with this baby. So crazy how it's so different!


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - naaww thats nice :D and glad to have given a giggle, I really did want to feel the babies move! Nah the bottom one is quiet, all the time and I can always find the heart beat right away it never moves except an odd kick here and there, I suppose being squished between a bladder and another baby you probably wouldn't move much hah! The top one is the one who kicks flips etc and yes hides very well, some days it moves so fast around the top area I will get the pounding heart beat 6 or so inches away a few seconds after it moves, likes it done a complete turn or soemthing its quite amazing.

Waves! thats really awesome those pics and yeah totally different! Thats kinda cool you have photos from your 1st too :) 

Well this evening I have been hit with awful nerve pain in my bum and legs. I lift my leg slightly and the pain shoots down uggh other than that and the wicked heartburn though my day has been fantastic :D


----------



## hoping29

Hey ladies. Been busy, busy, busy.

Congratulations Anti on the engagement - very exciting. 

Can't believe it is a week until Christmas. Have soo much work to do and hubby is going away for the week before to look afetr his Dad who has had a fall and broken his wrist, although it does mean the house will stay tidy and I can get on with work in the evenings.

Weighed myself today and have put on 9 lbs since getting pregnant. I think that is on the higher end of normal for this stage in my pregnancy and I was already a stone overweight to start with so a little dissapointed with that but as long as baby is healthy thats all that matters.

Sooo desperate to feel some movement now, I am hoping it might happen this week. I lay down in the evening desperate to feel something but alas, nothing. Unless some of my trapped wind is bubs but then I don't know how to tell the difference!

Heartburn now is terrible and am finding I have to eat meals in several stages as after a few mouthfuls things just seem to get blocked! Hasn't suppressed my appetite unfortunately.

Getting loads of what I presume are round ligament pains too - either side of my groin and into the tops of my thights, plus backache. Sometimes they are soo bad I worry about bubs but then reassure myself with my doppler to make sure he/she is still squirming away in there.

Scan is now less than 2 weeks away and we are going to stay team yellow, despite my husband wanting to know. I said to him it was my perk of having to do all the hard work that I got to make that decision - ha ha.

Everyone seems like they are gearing up for xmas now, I think after that the time will begin to whizz by until we all pop. Not long and we will all be beginning our countdowns until mat leave and the big day!!


----------



## anti

Hi ladies. That's or all the congrats. Oh has asked my dad so we're all good to go. Think it's gonna happen Christmas day! :) I'm not worried about a big wedding... It seems so insignificant when there's a baby on the way but I still want a nice little quiet wedding. Heartburn and indigestion is beginning to settle in now. Baby been quiet for a few days. Looking forward to scan on the 29th and lots of movement and kicks. Glad you're all doing well. Loving the names coming out so far!!


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Hi all :) congrats on engagement anti :) and waves, beautiful name :) happy for everyone who have already had scans, mine is in 3 days :) we've got some awful ice where I live, terrified of going out :( hope U all had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## RBurnett

Just think ladies this time next year we are all going to have our own bundle to joy :) cant wait x


----------



## yazzy

RBurnett - my wedding is on April 28th...12 days before baby is due lol! Didn't plan that too well hee hee. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, i've finally put the Christmas tree up so might start feeling festive now. Bought my dogs some presents today...spoilt rotton lol! Very grrr at my OH...he went out and got pretty drunk yesterday which didn't actually bother me but he was such an arse when he came home, starting getting really grumpy because we didn't find out the sex of the baby...uhhh we discussed this plenty of times! Then was horrible because I let my cousin stay in my room with my and gave him the spare room because he reeked of alcohol...my pregnancy nose does not like that smell and makes me want to be sick. My cousin was really upset because of an arguement with her OH so just needed to chat. Sometimes he makes me mad!!!


----------



## RBurnett

Men!!!!!!!!!!!

Is anyone else having sharp pains down below???


----------



## wavescrash

My parents and daughter went to the store a bit ago. When they came home, my daughter ran upstairs and said "Look at what I got Hannah!!!" She "bought" (my parents bought) the baby a stuffed little doll from the baby section. She said the baby's name is Julia. That's the name she had wanted us to use for this baby before we knew what gender it was so I thought it was hilarious she named the doll that. Anyway, she's writing "To Hannah, From Autumn" on the tag attached to it and wrapping it for the baby. I thought that was too cute.


----------



## RBurnett

wavescrash said:


> My parents and daughter went to the store a bit ago. When they came home, my daughter ran upstairs and said "Look at what I got Hannah!!!" She "bought" (my parents bought) the baby a stuffed little doll from the baby section. She said the baby's name is Julia. That's the name she had wanted us to use for this baby before we knew what gender it was so I thought it was hilarious she named the doll that. Anyway, she's writing "To Hannah, From Autumn" on the tag attached to it and wrapping it for the baby. I thought that was too cute.

Aww thats really cute, bless her x

The name Autumn is one of the girl names on my list, so pretty and not popular wich i love x


----------



## zephyr

hoping - I hope the movement comes for you soon! Sorry bout the heartburn, mine has kicked in the past few days too and yesterday I ate a really spicy curry and I regretted it later. I had to eat half a packet of antacids just to get some sleep! 

Mrshunnipossum - good luck for your scan! :D

Yazzy - uggh men! lol As wonderful as they are, we could do without those sorts of moments. Hope you are feeling better and he isn't hungover.

Waves - that is very sweet! She must be so excited about having a little sister :D

6 more days until xmas!! eeek


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Zephyr - well he stayed in the spare room all day feeling sorry for himself and slept there last night so I had the big bed all to myself which was lovely! I don't have the patience for his sillyness at the mo!

I love the name Autumn aswell...however I can't really use it because my sister's cat is called Autumn lol and her dog is called Summer!

Well I have today and tomorrow in work then I am finished for my Christmas hols until the 3rd January yay! Then only 3 months and i'll be on mat leave woo hoo!


----------



## anti

work is already getting to me and its only Monday! they insisting we work till 6pm this week and next week! OH isn't working next week or from Wednesday lunch time this week. So annoyed! At least I have next thursday off for the scan. me and OH are in the midst of a disagreement on when his son should come up. They going on about OH picking him up on boxing day - taking him back 28th, then picking him up 30th again till 2nd Jan. I've said its gotta be one or the other - I cant take both and its unfair on us with all the driving and stuff. Dont know whats happening there but really not impressed!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Ladies, I swear I'm going crazy. I feel like I'm getting bigger every day. Do you see it or am I just nuts and uncomfortable so it just seems like I'm bigger?

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/19w19w4d.png

It was actually hard to put on my socks after work even while sitting down.


----------



## RBurnett

It does look different but not sure if bigger. I know wat u mean some days I feel massive!!

I just read u cant use bath bombs when pregnant and yesterday I used one so now im worried!!!


----------



## hoping29

Why can't you use them? Because of the aromatherapy oils?


----------



## hoping29

Waves crash - I think you look bigger, but maybe you are just bloated tonight compared with a few nights ago.


----------



## zephyr

Yeah I wanna know about the bath bombs too! I have been waiting to use the ones I got from Lush ages ago for when I get so achy I just need a bath. Is bubble bath okay? I got a bubble bar for the bath from Lush too.


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Is bubble bath okay? I got a bubble bar for the bath from Lush too.

I used bubble bath with the other two, have already used it with this one... and no one has ever suffered for it. :-D


----------



## wavescrash

hoping29 said:


> Waves crash - I think you look bigger, but maybe you are just bloated tonight compared with a few nights ago.

The picture was taken this morning... both pictures were taken in the morning. Who knows. I just feel bigger each day haha.


----------



## zephyr

Oh that's a relief I suppose, I did have a google and people still use the Lush ones while preggers and if it were really bad they'd probably warn you, wouldn't they? You'd hope so.

At the moment I have my leg propped up in bed, icing my foot and taken pain relief! I did something so silly today. I decided to push a dresser right onto my bare foot! and the pain was so intense I almost passed out. Adrenaline kicked in and it didn't really hurt for a good half an hour but once that wore off boy oh boy! I ended up sleeping for the afternoon while OH took care of everyone and even sleeping was painful.
not sure what I've done to it, just wait and see I guess. Pain relief does nothing and it throbs and hurts while sitting and I did this about 8 hours ago. Hopefully tomorrow I wake up and its all better. I feel so awful taking panadol for all my aches and now this! and its my big toe/joint too :(

Before that thought my day was going great :D The two younger kids sat talking to the babies trying to get them moving round and they did move but not enough for them to feel or see which was a bit stink but hopefully that comes really soon! My youngest kept putting a large marble in my belly button and telling the babies to kick it out lol


----------



## yazzy

Morning ladies, hope you are all well!

Waves - your bump is coming on nicely! Mine is still quite dinky but definitely there :)

Zephyr - ouchy, I hope your foot gets better soon. That sounds so painful!

Anti - hope you get through your week at work ok. Just keep counting down til your scan :)

I woke up in the night with tummy ache :( it went but came back this morning but think it was just because I needed the toilet tmi! And probably because my OH is stressing me out. 

Is anyone else getting hungrier? The last 2 nights i've been waking up starving hungry!!


----------



## RBurnett

I have put a thread up about the bath bombs and everyone has said they are fine to use. I couldnt see why anyway. There are some oils you cant use, clary oil and lavender.


----------



## rjsmam

Morning everyone! 
Waves  I think you look bi
t bigger too! And my bump is just like yours  I feel mahoosive. I also am struggling to tie my shoes some days & worry how much bigger its gonna get. Yikes!

Zephyr  ouch! That sounds so painful you poor thing. Hope you get some relief v soon. V cute about your little ones encouraging the babies  theyll be fab brothers & sisters

Anti  sorry your work is making this last wk before xmas so hard  hope they are paying you for staying extra?

I had some good news about a very good friend on the day I found out I was pregnant she found out shed had a mmc was so sad & I didnt tell her my news for wks & obviously haven't talked to much to her about my pg. She has just had a bfp! Shes concerned as shes had some pink discharge which she had in the later stages last time but am hoping madly that all is well for her, she gets a scan at 7wks & am praying for good news. Re my own scan  am nearly 19wks (slightly ahead of ticker) and STILL no date! I called the dept again yesterday & the girl said oh yeah I recognise your name theres a letter in the post me.. .so what is the date.. err I cant remember, the 4th or 5th its in the letter. Sigh! Hoping the elusive letter makes an appearance today.


x


----------



## RBurnett

rjsman - I hope you get your letter today.

Im feling bigger every day too and struggle to put socks that my OH did it for me the other day.

Yesterday I was in lots of pain but im feeling a lot better today, think it was just a growth spurt!


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hello all

Haven't updated for a while as not much has changed, I'm still ill and signed off work with vertigo :dohh:

Had 20 week scan yesterday and all is well with baby - proper little stubborn wriggle bum we have :haha: So could only get one good shot after all the measurements..

I love the photo, looks like baby is blowing a bubble.

We're still team :yellow:
:happydance:

Hope everyone is well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







20 Week Scan.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RBurnett

prettyunable - your scan is lovely. I say Boy! x


----------



## PrettyUnable

RBurnett said:


> prettyunable - your scan is lovely. I say Boy! x

Thanks :)

I'm abit sad tbh as I'm still not getting any feelings of whether baby is boy or girl - I just don't know.

And everyone is split some say boy, some say girl.

Only just over 19weeks to find out :happydance:

How scary is that! Further along in the pregnancy than there is left until baby is born!! :wacko: It's going so fast.


----------



## rjsmam

Pretty - that's a really fab photo - congrats!! did you decide to stay team yellow or did junior not cooperate?



x


----------



## PrettyUnable

rjsmam said:


> Pretty - that's a really fab photo - congrats!! did you decide to stay team yellow or did junior not cooperate?
> 
> 
> 
> x

Decided to stay team yellow - I didn't want to find out from the beginning. OH and DD would love to find out, but didn't for my sake :cloud9:

And I'm quite glad that baby co-operated with my wishes not to flash any obvious bits to us :haha:


----------



## rjsmam

PrettyUnable said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> Pretty - that's a really fab photo - congrats!! did you decide to stay team yellow or did junior not cooperate?
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> Decided to stay team yellow - I didn't want to find out from the beginning. OH and DD would love to find out, but didn't for my sake :cloud9:
> 
> And I'm quite glad that baby co-operated with my wishes not to flash any obvious bits to us :haha:Click to expand...

aw that's great - good for you for sticking to your decision. i think it's our prerogative to make the decision as we do all the hard work!!


x


----------



## PrettyUnable

rjsmam said:


> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> Pretty - that's a really fab photo - congrats!! did you decide to stay team yellow or did junior not cooperate?
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> Decided to stay team yellow - I didn't want to find out from the beginning. OH and DD would love to find out, but didn't for my sake :cloud9:
> 
> And I'm quite glad that baby co-operated with my wishes not to flash any obvious bits to us :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> aw that's great - good for you for sticking to your decision. i think it's our prerogative to make the decision as we do all the hard work!!
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...

Haha - I'll be using that reason from now on lol...thanks! :)


----------



## wavescrash

I got a call from my OB's office yesterday saying my ultrasound results came back with everything normal. I'm sure I'll get details (measurements, etc) at my next appointment but I'm just glad all is normal since I skipped all the genetic testing and such.

Also found out my sister and OH's brother's step-mom are going halves on my travel system. It's nearly $200 so I'm real happy about that!!


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - that is great news about your friend! fingers crossed it sticks :D Hope you get your letter :D

Prettyunable - love the photo!

waves - thats great news, about both the results and the travel system :D Congrats 

My toe is still sore but I can walk now. its very bruised and still throbs but much better after a sleep. I thought at first maybe I broke it but it seems to be okay now. Hopefully it gets better quick I have walking to do tomorrow!

I have a busy day ahead of me :( arr well. Hope everyone else has a great day!


----------



## zephyr

Well my day was fantastic! Had to go to a xmas party for daycare and holy moley kids! there was a good 50 of them everywhere!!! Bummer I couldn't really eat the tasty food though :( I had 2 savories but didn't wanna risk eating any more after everyone had their hands all through it.

I also had a wicked craving for scorched almonds today and I asked my mum to bring me some and she did so that made me very happy :D

I had another nap this afternoon and OH woke me up after 40 minutes and I burst into tears cos I was so tired and I really thought I had only just blinked my eyes for a sec but he said I was out to it for ages and he had to go to work. 

Hope everyone else's day was great!


----------



## Ems77

Zephyr, that is so cute about your kids!! My daughter finally felt and SAW :shock: baby. DH talks to 'him' and plays with 'him'. 'He's' finally far along enough to poke you back when you poke in different spots. :haha: 

I just found my own pics from my pregnancy with DD#1, they crack me up because I was so tiny!! I USED to be skinny!!:brat: LOL


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - I know the feeling! This is the largest I have ever been while pregnant, I used to be skinny too :( 
Thats great you your DH and daughter can see and feel the baby now :D I can't wait for that to happen, I would think with two I would of been feeling them lots on the outside but they have been so quiet lately.
My son did the whole marble thing in the bellybutton again today it was cute along with "wake up babies! wake up and kick it!" lol 

Oh yeah and I had to go digging for a pop corn kernel out of his nose this morning, charming kid. Yay me!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Oh yeah and I had to go digging for a pop corn kernel out of his nose this morning, charming kid. Yay me!

Omg, that's hilarious!!! My daughter liked to use concealer as lipstick when we would forget to close the bathroom door. LOL

My used to be skinny rant was from before pregnancy too, lol, I weighed between 95 and 100 lbs at the ripe young age of 20 when I had DD#1. This time I started out at 141 at the ripe OLD age of 33. :haha: Luckily (or not lol) sickness has brought me down to 125 atm.

I just rewound to the first pages and you and I joined this thread Sept 7th one post apart, lol, I was thinking about that because it's amazing how far we have come, we joined when we were but poppy seeds. LOL :-D Also had forgotten you miscarried before this pregnancy as did I.


----------



## zephyr

Wow I didn't realise all that! That is amazing and kinda cool that we have come so far especially after what happened beforehand :) I really can't believe we all met when we were pretty much poppy seeds! and it was a big celebration getting to the apple seed stage haha amazing :D 

And that is funny about your daughter, concealer as lipstick, lol how cute :D


----------



## anti

Morning ladies! Im so tired - getting my normal amount of sleep but just so so tired! Not even fun anymore! So looking forward to the long weekend! I gotta work next week Wednesday and Friday till 6pm though. :( Scan again next week! :) :) :) Hurry up next week I want to see my baby! Havent felt bubs for a few days now but trying not to worry because its still early and movements werent regular anyway - keep telling myself 'he' has just moved further back into my tummy so I cant feel 'him' as much. 

started sorting out some of the baby stuff on Monday night when OH was working late. Cleared out the cupboard in the spare room and started piling it all up in there. Got loads of diapers, wipes, bottles, stuff like that. Got a steriliser, a bit of bedding, a few little bits of toiletries, cotton wool pads, etc. Baby shower is gonna be 31 May so Im sure I'll get more then! Still gotta sort through the clothes I have and stuff... and get more breast pads - and Im seriously thinking of an electric breast pump so that OH can help with the feeds as well. what is everyone else thinking/doing?!


----------



## RBurnett

Morning, wow we are all nearly at the half way mark!! :) This has been a great thread and I cant wait for us all to be telling each other that we have met our baby. Its going to go soo fast!


----------



## anti

RBurnett said:


> Morning, wow we are all nearly at the half way mark!! :) This has been a great thread and I cant wait for us all to be telling each other that we have met our baby. Its going to go soo fast!

It is isn't it! Wasn't that long ago we were all poppyseeds starting out!! eek! Looking forward to starting to get the house ready for bubs. only 3 full weeks of work left before I stop! there's not much left of this week - Im working 2 days next week, first week in Jan is a short one and then 3 full weeks and Im off! yay!!! you have no idea how excited I am!!


----------



## RBurnett

I bet your soo excited Anti! 

I cant wait for this time next year when we have our bubbas! I cant wait to finish work on Friday for xmas :)


----------



## anti

So excited to finish work for Christmas as well... can sort out more baby stuff. They've got a 'bring your child into work' day today and they have a christmas party and stuff... so many toddlers and babies - its so cute!! So looking forward to having mine! :cloud9: so excited now! I know everyone says that they miss being pregnant and to enjoy it, and I am trying to enjoy it, but Im so looking forward to having my baby in my arms! :) soo excited!


----------



## rjsmam

Morning all! Another v tired lady here  this xmas malarkey is mega tiring  last night I was sooo whacked & today am full of cold. 

This is such an exciting stage for us all  not only is it Christmas but its scan season! Yay! I love seeing all your photos and hearing about the bubbas . I am just looking forward to finding out when my scan is  still no flaming letter. Patience is a virtue i guess.... 



x


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls,

Well its the first day of my Xmas holiday yay...go back on 3rd January so plenty of me time woo hoo. I had my 2 year old nephew over this morning and he has been good as gold. Going to enjoy walking my dogs in thr daylight for 2 weeks whilst i'm on holiday. Can't wait for maternity leave when i'm home all day with them and bubs :)

And yes wow, hasn't time flown from that poppy seed stage...so glad I found this thread all those weeks ago!


----------



## RBurnett

Im going to be 20 weeks on Christmas Day!!

Cant wait for my scan, its still ages away..16th Jan :( Im acutally wishing xmas and NYE away so I can see my baby again


----------



## wavescrash

I FINALLY got the email back about my baby shower :) January 29th from 1-3 pm! That's just 36 (or was it 39) days or so away!! I can finally write out my invitations and get them passed around at work & sent out. So exciting!

And wow... I agree. I remember being a poppyseed and now I think I'm a mango! I can't believe we're all about halfway there!!


----------



## RBurnett

I dont know when to do my baby shower. I dont know its too early or too late to do it?!?
My pregnant friends baby shower is in feb and she is due march so im not sure when to do mine. Ill speak to my sister about it. Im not sure where to hold it as i got lots of ppl to invite too!....exciting though :)


----------



## wavescrash

Well being due in May, I was originally going to have it the last weekend of Feb or the first weekend of March. However the location we're using will be undergoing renovations at that time so we had to have it earlier. Jan 29th was the latest I could have it. We're having it in a conference room of a Courtyard Marriott because my mom works for them and we get the room for free (which is why I didn't just move locations when I had to have it earlier.)

But 4-8 weeks before your due date is standard.


----------



## RBurnett

yeah i dont blame you for not moving the venue if you get it for free. 

Bet you cant wait for your baby shower, get spoilt and it be all about you!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahaha exactly. I'm very excited for it. I just want to have lots of baby stuff around the house already and know what I'm getting so I can start getting everything else.


----------



## RBurnett

Yeah I was thinking, what if they buy me things that I have already. I know if some countries they do like lists and hand them out but its not something we do here for baby showers (only weddings). 

Ill just keep the recipts and take mine back if they have brought me something I already have but if i prefer mine i can exchange it i guess.


----------



## wavescrash

I don't know how any other country does it but here it's customary to give a gift receipt with the gifts. That way, if you get duplicates, you can take the gift receipt and return the gifted item for either store credit or other merchandise. But if gift receipts aren't something you do there, I'd just save your own receipts and return your items instead.


----------



## RBurnett

Some people do and some will say let me know if its wrong and ill give your the receipt but you never want to ask for it incase it does acutally offend them. Ill prob get clothes, nappies etc which will be helpful and nice.


----------



## zephyr

Morning ladies! Yesterday my dad dropped off a large box of gourmet yoghurts that his work gave him for xmas they are so yummy! 

'Aria, Gia, Lydia - Popular Baby Names Ending in ~IA' Lol while I was typing this I saw the link above advertising other pages! I didn't even see Aria on this site! Is it really that popular?

I have grocery shopping to do today for xmas! uggh and there's no turkeys!!! There was a problem with supply this year and mum went to get one last night and they had signs up saying there were none! What am I gunna do? Mum's going to try the snooty supermarket up near her place and see if they have any but if they don't then we have to get something else and I don't eat ham (unless its from the deli and tastes nothing like ham lol) I feel guilty eating lamb, beef doesn't really do it for me and a large chicken wont feed everyone and I don't want to have to cook two.

I get to go buy two more cloth nappies today :D and the last set of my premmie clothes arrived in the post this morning so happy! Now I have enough premmie clothes to last until I need to get more (if I need to)

Also can't wait till my scan next week see if everything is alright, once I get the scan done and everything is okay I am going to sign up to the multiple birth club! I been itching to join since I first found out it was twins but thought I would wait a bit first.
I am really nervous about the scan. I really hope everything is alright.

Hope everyone is well, I have to deal with my day now and fight the xmas crowds at the supermarket ugghhh


----------



## yazzy

Very cute this evening...my OH felt the baby kick for the first time yay! I tried to get him to feel baby yesterday but the movement stopped so tonight I went and ate some jelly beans and dried apricots and baby was really going for it and finally he felt him/her...very cute indeed. Makes it more real for him :)


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Had 20 wk scan, team :blue: :D:D xx


----------



## zephyr

Congrats mrshunnipossum! That's wonderful news :D

Who's scan is next?


----------



## rjsmam

:yipee: i got my letter! at last! scan is 9am on 4th Jan... think am more excited about that than Xmas lol....

mrshunnipossum - congrats on being team blue - i think i might be too!



x


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - Yaaaaay!! omg you have been waiting for that for so long :D Its not even really that far away either and 9am?! that means you don't have to wait all day too woohooo! otherwise that day would drag haha


----------



## wavescrash

MrsHunipossum- Congrats! Any names picked out?

Zephyr - Good luck on your scan next week! I can't wait to see what you're having. Good luck finding a turkey as well!

rjsmam - YAY CONGRATS! That's pretty soon :)

Bought a few more baby things tonight :) Finally got the confirmation email for my baby shower so I can do up my invitations tonight & start sending them out. My boobs are killing me. If I'm in for another growth spurt, I may cry. I've already gone up an entire cup size. 20 weeks tomorrow... I can't believe I'm halfway there. WOW.


----------



## wavescrash

Here's the stuff I bought tonight...

https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwl2oxUqGp1qzzo2fo1_500.png

https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwl2oxUqGp1qzzo2fo2_500.png

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwl2oxUqGp1qzzo2fo3_500.png

Onesies, pants with ruffled butts, tights & socks. So excited to add more to the collection.



EDIT - 20 weeks officially now and my fruit ticker says baby is the size of a freaking cantaloupe! THAT'S SO BIG.


----------



## zephyr

Naww so cute :D love the clothes waves. Thanks One more week tomorrow and we find out, I thought this week would never get here!! and YUSSSS we found a turkey! Mum checked the place up near her place and found one, they were charging through the teeth though, so expensive but nevermind just means I have to make sure I don't burn it :p

I brought some more baby things today too, been paying my layby so we only have 80 left to pay on our baby swing yaaay! and I brought two more cloth nappies so now my total is 7! That's all I got though. Next week I am holding off on getting my 2 cloth nappies until after the scan that way I can either get the bright blue ones, or the hot pink ones :D or one of each.

And about the sex's I keep changing my mind so much, one day I thiink they are boys, but doubt myself and say they are girls so I am thinking maybe cos I keep changing my mind so much there may be one of each? I dunno, my cravings and everything have been kind all over the place too one day I like something next I hate it so I wouldn't be surprised if its one of each.
I did have a feeling the one of the bottom was a girl and the one on top was a boy......but I dunno, I thought that may be wrong cos the one on the bottom doesn't usually move that much so thought maybe it could be a boy and the top one is active and cheeky so it MUST be a girl! OMG this is gunna drive me nuts the next week.

*yawns* I'm so exhausted, I needa sleep.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!!! And glad to hear you've found a turkey!!!!

In regards to the sex of the babies... go with your gut. With my first daughter, I just knew it was a girl. This time, I couldn't tell. One minute I'd feel like it was a boy, the next I swore it was a girl. But I had a dream it was a girl and felt the "girl" vibe more than anything and sure enough it was right. So whatever you feel most of the time or when you think about it suddenly - the first thought that pops into your head, that's probably it. I'm excited to find out haha :)

I think my boobs are going through another growth spurt. They're aching SO bad tonight and look to be near bursting out of my bra. I've already gone up an entire cup size so far, I can't imagine going up another one already. I'm going to try on a new bra tomorrow and see if I fit it and go from there. But they're killing me tonight so bad :/


----------



## yazzy

hunnipossum - congrats for the blue one :) Lovely Christmas present for you!

Rjsmam - yay yay yay for finally getting your scan date and not long to wait either...can't wait to hear how it goes :)

Zephyr - you can now eat turkey lol. Glad you got it sorted :)

Waves - lovely clothes, nice when you can start buying more and more.

I am 20 weeks today wow!!!! If the next 20 weeks goes as fast baby will be in my arms before I know it!

I need to go and do a food shop today...argh it will probably be chaos in the supermarket. Said to my OH i'd do it in the morning rather than wait til he gets home from work. Might get something baby related aswell :)


----------



## anti

rjs - glad you got your scan date!! mine is at 9am as well, but on the 29th... I like the idea of an early one!!!! :)

hunni - yay! First blue one on this thread! :)

so excited for my scan next week - then I leave work end of next month... so so excited! Got so much going on now. the next 20 weeks is going to fly by so quickly! :) 

I started typing out a really long post yesterday then lost it!! argh! anyway - the main point of it was... who's breastfeeding and are you going to pump as well so that OH can help with feeds?! Im still thinking about it and not sure which way to go...


----------



## RBurnett

Morning Ladies,

Mrshunipossum Congratulations on finding out you having a boy :)

I think im the last one to have the scan :( Im hoping it will pass fast though!

We having a lil xmas party at work with food and secret santa, hope the day goes quick.

I not really felt baby move much over the past couple of days.. getting a lil worried :(


----------



## rjsmam

Morning all! Yes am v excited about the scan :yipee:

Waves - Love the ickle clothes  heart meltingly cute. I cant bring myself to buy anything until after the scan & I want to know which flavour to get! Is it just me or are the neutral clothes rather boyish? Or is that my secret desire for a girl. hmm.. Do any of you frequent the 2nd tri board ? wow theres so much friction on that thread about gender disappointment!

Zephyr  well done on the great turkey hunt lol  am sure itll taste great on the day! You must be super excited about your scan too to find out the genders  all the excitement times two!

What are everyones plans for the big day? We are spending the morning at home with family then have been invited to friends for afternoon meal  which will be just lovely to all be together. We will all make a course each to contribute although the hosts have the turkey to contend with which apparently takes 7hrs to cook lol. Only thing is I know they all be filling up on the wine & beer but Im sure itll be grand. I do plan to have one wee glass of champers with my dinner  anyone else?



x


----------



## RBurnett

im not sure if ill have a drink, im not feeling baby much/at all so it will just worry me if i have a lil drink, i was planning on it though but have to c how I feel.

Im starting to really worry about baby :(


----------



## anti

AAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!! i typed out a long post yesterday and today and both times it hasn't posted!!!!!!


----------



## anti

that one worked!! :blush: work is so busy - OH is at home - I gotta work the late shift this week and next week. I've got a headache from hell and I want my scan! And although I dont want to wish time away, I want it to be February already!


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> Waves - Love the ickle clothes  heart meltingly cute. I cant bring myself to buy anything until after the scan & I want to know which flavour to get! Is it just me or are the neutral clothes rather boyish? Or is that my secret desire for a girl. hmm.. Do any of you frequent the 2nd tri board ? wow theres so much friction on that thread about gender disappointment!

Thanks! Yeah I bought some white socks before I knew the gender but now that we know it's a girl... I'm going to get things more and more often. I agree - I thought all gender neutral stuff was geared toward one gender or the other. It stinks :(

I frequent the 2nd tri board but I've stayed away from that thread.

Were going to my Grandma's for family dinner/presents on Christmas Eve and then Christmas morning, we're doing presents here at home with my parents/siblings. It's a rough year financially so my daughter is getting spoiled and that's about it. My sister did some shopping but I can't afford to get her much so I feel bad. Oh well.


----------



## jay004

I found out dec 16th that i'm having a little boy! :) :) :)


can't really settle on a same though!


----------



## wavescrash

Aww yay congrats :)


----------



## loveacupcake

Noticed that I wasn't included in the gender update! We found out a week or so ago that we are having two boys. Trying to settle on the 2nd name as the first we had already agreed upon for a couple of years. lol

Can't wait to hear about everyone elses gender scans. I only really started feeling the babies this week. I went in to my appointment yesterday and my Dr. said they were moving around like crazy when he was getting their heartbeats. Currently I'm measuring 22weeks! Craziness. I really don't feel that big.


----------



## wavescrash

I come bearing my 20 week bump pictures :)

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/20w.png
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/20wfront.png


----------



## NuKe

pink for me!!


----------



## jay004

RBurnett said:


> im not sure if ill have a drink, im not feeling baby much/at all so it will just worry me if i have a lil drink, i was planning on it though but have to c how I feel.
> 
> Im starting to really worry about baby :(

RBurnett, oddly enough- we have the same due dates and I was experiencing the same thing! I gave it 3 or 4 days (which was horrible) then one day he got back and gear and now I am feeling him just as much as before. Don't worry. I'm sure everything is a-ok :thumbup:


----------



## Ems77

Waves- I am loving the clothes!!! 
Zephyr- Good job with your turkey! Can't wait to see the pic from your scan next week. Do they feel like they are crowding each other yet?

My anatomy/gender scan is tomorrow at 9:30 am PST. What is it with the docs and morning appts LOL.


----------



## zephyr

Waves - Yeah I think you are right aye, I feel like its girls but I think I have my heart set on at least one boy! so its hard to tell. Either way I will be happy but I just wanna know!
Ouch about the boobs! I got that going on too. I am starting to look smaller everywhere else cos my boobs are so massively out of proportion! 

Yazzy - ooo yeah get out as early as you can!! everywhere packs up so fast the last couple of days before xmas.
I have to go out again cos OH decided to open the juice that I had brought for xmas day and also the eggs for my pavlova grr

Anti - Yeah I am going to try my hardest to breastfeed for as long as possible and yeah I will be getting a pump if I can afford it, no reason why OH can't get up and do (or in my case help with) some of those night feeds too. 

Rburnett - Awh, I am sure everything is fine :) My babies have stopped moving as much too and it worries me also but I try and keep that in the back of my head and just think that maybe they have shifted to a more comfy position that has more padding like the placenta or something. 

rjsmam - yep I am pretty excited. I wanted to stay team yellow but because OH and I have been talking about it and all the debates on what they are I just wanna know now lol A week seems like too far away!
Xmas day I will be cooking for most of it, the kids will be up early for presents except my oldest, she is going away the night before with her nana out of town and they will return at about 3pm xmas day. Then we will have dinner at about 6pm which will just be turkey roast veges, a few different salads and for dessert, pavlova (of course!) ambrosia, chocolate mousse and fruit salad. That's making me hungry just typing that :p
Also about that thread, I read through it but didn't reply didn't really have much to say about it really, I understand both sides however it seems to be quite the heated discussion.


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - Yeah I kinda do, it feels really tight in there and I can feel different shapes but not sure whats what, don't think you can tell for a wee while longer. Getting up out of my seat is harder and reaching forward is too. Its really strange because I know how far along I am but the size of me just isn't registering yet, but as I said before there doesnt seem to be much movement lately. 
Good luck with your scan tomorrow! I knew someones was coming up but couldn't remember who's! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## RBurnett

Im of work feeling crap today :(. So im on the sofa with lots of orange juice. I felt baby kick twice yesterday but wasnt much. Im thinking positive thoughts and that baby is just at the back.

Funny story: I was at Bluewater (large and busy shopping centre) last night shopping with DH when i sneezed. I did have enough time to stop and corss my legs and I wet myself. I just looked at DH in horror and said "find me a toliet" I couldnt dry my leggings of with the hand dryer as it was so busy so we went home.. tenna ladys for me now on!


----------



## yazzy

Vaurissa - good luck at your scan today!! Please let us know how it goes.

Zephyr - I survived the food shopping and it was actually quite quiet...think everyone went really early so going at lunchtime they must have all gone home lol!

RBurnett - you will probably find at your scan you have an anterior placenta...that can cushion a lot of movements. I have a low anterior placenta so it cushions movement a little on one side but I can feel a lot on the left...just depends where baby is laying.

Hope everyone is ok? Crazy to think people are knowing what they are having now! Glad I have stayed team yellow, looking forward to my surprise in May :) Whilst I was shopping yesterday I bought some baby clothes for the first time...going to get little bits and pieces each time i'm shopping now...so exciting!


----------



## RBurnett

yazzy would they have seen it at the 12 week scan?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi ladies, I have just found this group and thought I may be able to join in your discussions. I am currently 18 weeks pregnant with #3, due on 25th May 2012. I have two lovely boys and will be finding out gender on the 12th Jan...I am 99% sure he is a boy but obviously I do not know for sure! 
I am still not feeling any definate movements but I am not concerned as I heard the heartbeat last week at my MW apopintment.

I hope to keep up with this thread and I have managed to read quite a few a pages already.
I hope all ladies and bumps are well, and I look forward to getting to know you. x


----------



## RBurnett

Welcome Teeny Weeny. 

Baby has been active today so i cant stop worrying.. silly baby giving me scare.


----------



## rjsmam

hi everyone, happy christmas eve-eve!! :xmas4: gosh this xmas malarky is hard work huh... 

welcome Teeny Weeny - looking forward to getting to know you too. I have one son and a step son, and also have a feeling i'm due another blue babba.... find out on 4th Jan!

RBurnett - glad to hear you've felt more movement - i really haven't felt much either & have worried too - especially as this is my 2nd - but i've been able to hear the heartbeat with my doppler so assume it's just my extra padding lol

hope everyone is well today - Zephyr heard about the earthquakes in Christchurch & hope you are no where near



x


----------



## RBurnett

I have the worse head ache ever, glad i didnt go into work today. Had to sleep in the nuddy with no covers on as i was so hot, woke up feeling a bit sick but managed to get back to sleep. Woke up feeling crap but was going to go work. put a comment on FB about feeling crap so my manager txt and told me to stay home and rest. Its dead at work atm cos of xmas so its ok. I have taken paracetomal this morning and again 5 hours later and it just wont shift :(


----------



## wavescrash

Last night I had a total breakdown thanks to my lovely hormones. I'm just super stressed on money because OH barely has a job. He's lucky if he works 10 hours a week and his entire paychecks cover his phone bill and gas in the car and some food. My hours are getting cut drastically. 2 weeks out, I only have 15 hours instead of my usual 37. This is because I can't do MY job anymore because if I'm on my feet that long, I'm unable to walk by the end of the night. I worked a 7 hour shift last night as the operator so I was able to sit down more than usual and I was in so much pain by the end of my shift. My parents are harping us about paying them rent because my stepdad's company went bankrupt and he doesn't have a regular full-time job right now so they're thinking less and less of OH for not working much either. I don't blame them because just this past weekend I flipped out on him about it so he's been more actively looking the last few days but nothing's come of it yet.

I don't know what to do. I can't afford my bills and rent right now. I can't get government assistance because I live at home. I have to try and get out of a contracted monthly payment to pay off a student loan that went into collections because I can no longer afford the $105 they're taking from me each month. I just had a total breakdown. And I'm upset with my body for reacting the way it has been, preventing me from being able to work more than a 4 hour shift. Even then I'm in pain but at least it's only 4 hours instead of 7 or 8 which is what I had been working.


Anyway, last night while I was working at the fitting room, 2 girls in their younger 20's walked in and got excited to see my bump and asked how far along I was. I said 20 weeks and the one girl congratulated me. They walked into a dressing room and I heard her tell her friend "Oh that's 5 months along" (I think her friend asked how far 20 weeks was) and then she (the friend) goes "OH SHE'S SO TINY THOUGH!" I wanted to throw clothes at their heads :( I'm not tiny for 20 weeks. Shut up.


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - Nahh, christchurch is in the south island, bout an hours flight away we didn't feel anything here. Though we do get earthquakes where we are. These last few although they weren't huge and no one was seriously hurt they were large enough to cause more liquefaction and damage more buildings. The last thing they need right before xmas. Its xmas eve today for us and the poor guys down there have a huge clean up to do! and pray like heck that there aren't anymore quakes. I worry that a bigger one is on its way :( 

One of my sisters was living in Christchurch when the big one hppened back in feb, Her poor son was terrified every time an aftershock came and they finally made the decision to leave a few months ago and move up here to the north island.

Its just awful having this happen so close to xmas!

Rburnett - so sorry you are feeling sick! Hope it passes soon.

Waves - so sorry about your breakdown! I have had a few of those too. We worry a lot especially when we have a baby on the way but everything will work out in the end, things have a funny way of righting themselves :) I hope your OH makes an effort to find a job at least? he should! 

Today is my big day where I make all the desserts and some of the prep ready for tomorrow, such a big day! and also cleaning! My mother is so anal about cleaniness it drives me nuts! and I just know if my house isn't spotless she'll give me her whole dissaproving look all day long. At my sons birthday she stood in my lounge for an hour until they left while everyone else was seated because I had dog hair on my couch. Made me feel so uncomfortable.


----------



## Ems77

Everything is looking good and healthy! When she tried to 'float' the baby out from behind my pubic bone, I think she did too good a job as I have been really uncomfortable and feeling like I am stretching out for the rest of the day so far; then again that could be the constipation too. :growlmad:

Contrary to my strong feelings, chinese gender predictor, pee-in-the-cup gender predictor and hubby's genetics, the ultrasound tech swears I am team PINK!!! I caught a glimpse of the potty shot and she showed us the three lines but the screen was tilted more toward her and baby wasn't being very cooperative, so I didn't want to move to get a better view. I am very excited and this is what I wanted, but I am now considering doing a private scan as well because I am paranoid!:haha:


----------



## zephyr

Oh yay congrats vaurissa!! Glad to hear your scan went really well :D

Awh my back started aching earlir so I had a bath to try and stop some of the aching and it helps for a bit but now my whole back and belly aches! I feel like I am having another growth spurt all my muscles in my stomach feel kind of achy and sore. I think the babies have moved too as when I lay down before on my back for a minute my bump had changed to this really tight round ball where as usually its sort of oval shaped. It was strange and all the muscles round it feel sore and stretched.. Anyways, it be paracetemol time for me I think. I havn't even started what I need to get done and I am really sore :(


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats Vaurissa!!!! This is really a pink month!!!!

Just a quick update...only 4/10 people on the list were right!


----------



## zephyr

hehehe do I count as two people? and what if I only get one right? am I still right? :p 

Soooo I have made one salad ad my pav is now in the oven and I am having a rest! I have no more castor sugar left so I am very nervous about my pav as if I botch it up (which is very easy to do) I cannot make another until tonight and thats only if OH can go to the supermarket for me.
I was so careful with every step......... the xmas pavlova is important! Almost as big as the turkey for us, omg.


----------



## zephyr

oh and about that guessing the sex's I'm still gunna stick with my original guess of two girls btw. I don't think I will be changing it.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - so sorry about your breakdown! I have had a few of those too. We worry a lot especially when we have a baby on the way but everything will work out in the end, things have a funny way of righting themselves :) I hope your OH makes an effort to find a job at least? he should!

Thanks dear, I sure hope they do! And he does haha. Or it will not end well for him.


Vaurissa - Yay for team pink! Everything said I was supposed to be having a boy. Baking soda pee test, gender predictor, etc... but I'm definitely Team Pink :) Yay for another on our side!


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> Vaurissa - Yay for team pink! Everything said I was supposed to be having a boy. Baking soda pee test, gender predictor, etc... but I'm definitely Team Pink :) Yay for another on our side!

Yay! I'm so excited, another princess!!!


zephyr said:


> Oh yay congrats vaurissa!! Glad to hear your scan went really well :D
> Awh my back started aching earlir so I had a bath to try and stop some of the aching and it helps for a bit but now my whole back and belly aches! I feel like I am having another growth spurt all my muscles in my stomach feel kind of achy and sore. (

Mine too!! I thought it was the tech, but maybe we're both growing. You poor thing with 2 though, my uncomfort has nothing on yours I'm sure LOL. I can't believe you're doing all that cooking and worrying about your house being clean. I'm not even filling my hubby's stocking this year! You're amazing and you must be younger than me!! LOL:haha:



Name ideas so far: Victoria (Tori), Violetta. Both with the middle name of Ann. Reason for the V's. I have a tattoo on my back I don't care to add to because it HURT!!! I am such a wuss!! LOL


----------



## zephyr

lol 29 in Feb so not too much younger, I didn't put you as being very old! and yeah I didn't do any stockings this year :/ In fact I just realised I didn't even buy candy canes! Xmas with no candy canes! omg!! 

I lay down for an hour and had lots of water and I feel a bit better now :) Not so sore but still got that achy stretched pain going on. 6 more sleeps till my scan and 1 more till xmas. I am so tired I think I am going to go to bed very soon and finish the clean/cooking tomorrow.
Today I did the pav, the chocolate mousse, the ambrosia and a salad and before bed I will brine the turkey. Then the rest will have to wait till the morning cos I'm stuffed.


----------



## Ems77

What time is it there? You're my hubby's age, he was born in 83 as well. I consider you guys youngins, lol, you were in 6th grade when I graduated HS :rofl: I turned 34 two weeks ago


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: What day in Feb? Im 28 on the 12th of Feb! and I have no idea how to count you...I think you should be right for both...lol....maybe we can give you a half point for getting one right... 
2 girls would mean that your OH will have to change his name choice for a boy...does he automatically get to name the boy if its one of each? Or did you guys decide that you get to name baby A and he gets to name Baby B?


----------



## rjsmam

happy christmas eve everyone!!!

Vaurissa - congrats on team pink :kiss: these little princesses rock!!

zephyr - you know you're mother in law & the cleanliness thing? my dh is like that, i honestly think he has a touch of ocd & it drives me round the bend! i can still be reading a newspaper & it gets whisked out of my hands & into the bin as it's 'clutter'....

waves - hope the stress is passing for you - finances are so hard for everyone and xmas can make it seem so much worse - here's hoping your oh gets a full time job soon

well this morning i think i'm going xmas eve mad... was enjoying a bit of a long lie and popped on the doppler - i find the hb really easy to find now.. i was listening contently to the hb- then i heard what sounded like another hb at the same time! one sounded weirdly close, unlike usual, with another in the background - it must have been an echo or something weird with the doppler!


x


----------



## yazzy

RBurnett - sorry bit of a late reply but no they didn't mention anything about the placenta at my 12 week scan apart from showing me on the screen. I have to have another scan at 36 weeks to check it has moved up out of the way.

Bumpin - i'll be 29 on 5th Feb!! Who else has a birthday in Feb?

Zephyr - sounds like you've been really busy! Take it easy and put your feet up to help with those aches and pains. Mine come and go aswell.

Well today is my OH's birthday!! He's in town now buying Christmas pressies...nothing like leaving it til the last minute lol. I've got a couple bits to do then off round the OH's sisters with all his family for a couple hours this evening.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just popped on to wish all you May 2012 mummies, a very HAPPY CHRISTMAS! :xmas16: :xmas12: :xmas9: :xmas5: :xmas6: :xmas8:


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - It was 7:50pm xmas eve when I wrote that but I went offline straight afterwards :p Aww 34 is not old! and lol, my OH is younger too 4 years difference hehehe Explains why he can be quite immature at times haha

Bumpin - thats so cool! I'm 29 on the 12th of Feb!! The same day how awesome :D OH has decided he wants the baby that moves around lots and hides cos he reckons its a boy and I think he wants to name the boy regardless of which one it is. I'm kicking myself for making stupid promises before we found out they were twins, thas the only reason we have this name issue haha cos 'I promised' yeah we will see, only 5 more sleeps till my scan :D

rjsmam - omg thats terrible, I like being clean but theres a point where its a bit overboard. Its actually my mum whos the neat freak, she always has been. Drives me insane haha Not sure if I said this already but her husband followed my kids round with a cloth and disinfectant spray to wipe down the sticky fingerprints whenever we visited years ago.....I think in the end he gave up but it was always funny to see him right behind my kids stressting about sticky fingers. Him and my mum are a perfect match, hes one of these people who mows the lawn with a big cheesy grin on his face. Makes me lol every time!

Yazzy - thanks, I have been resting heaps. Got no cleaning done lol and have a few things to cook today. OH has been an enourmous help which is good. Going to take it easy today and not go overboard with the cleaning, my mum can just suck it up I decided. She moves to Australia in a week anyways, she can go be dissappointed at my brothers cleanliness for a change haha

Well I don't think I will be posting again today cos I will be very busy as its already xmas morning here 9am in fact! I woke up at 6:30am cos I was worried my 3 year old son would open all the presents under the tree, he just so happened to sleep in this morning of all mornings and I had to wake him at 7:30!
I have lost my camera, I found the empty case where it usually goes but obviously one of the kids have put it somewhere, so I havn't been able to get my 20 week bump picture nor was I able to get photos of the present opening this morning :( so gutted! Hoping I find it by the end of the day.

Merry Xmas to everyone and have a wonderful day :D

Woohoo! Another epic long post by me, I rule at this game haha


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Vaurissa - It was 7:50pm xmas eve when I wrote that but I went offline straight afterwards :p Aww 34 is not old! and lol, my OH is younger too 4 years difference hehehe Explains why he can be quite immature at times haha

Wow, you're 21 hours ahead of me... almost an entire day! Hope you had a Merry Christmas, we still have a sleep before ours. :-D

LOL, I think it might be a man thing instead of an age thing, my hubby is your age and he does childish shit all the time! We're working on things like getting a tissue when he picks his nose rather than flicking it where ever he pleases (god men are disgusting!!) LOL


----------



## Ems77

I changed my pic to the one of her fist and arm because all of the other photos the tech gave us were creepy skeletal face photos.:growlmad:


----------



## rjsmam

MERRY CHRISTMAS ! ! ! ! 

:xmas6: :xmas8: :xmas10:

its 7am here and quiet as a mouse in my kitchen! have been up since 6 as could'nt sleep so decided to come down & check santa & rudoplh ate the snacks we left them & pop on the breadmaker. am enjoying a lovely peaceful cuppa before chaos ensues!

wishing all the lovely May2012 mammies a wonderful Christmas day - hope you all get spoiled....

:xmas3:
x x x x x


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa ohh lol that is so gross! My OH has his fair share of immature grossness too, its almost like they didn't have mums growing up though he now knows how to cook and clean since being with me all these years! Some things I have just had to live with, like his epic amounts of rubbish and dishes that pile up at his computer, it drives me mental! Especially when we get low on something and I pull out the keyboard drawer and hello here's all the cups or spoons! ewww
I am going to make it my mission in life to teach my son/s how to cook at the very least! and definitely clean up after themselves so their future wives wont have to nag at them haha

Hope everyones day is filled with great times! Enjoy your xmas :D

Our xmas is now sadly coming to a close, its 9pm here and I am about to crash out in bed I am so exhausted but I made it through the day! and I didn't even really go overboard on my cleaning and it was strange because my mum actually sat on my couch (in her good clothes even!), let the dog sniff her, she didn't turn her nose up at anything at all and it made me feel really good that xmas went well. It may of been because when we had that fight ages ago I told her this was a problem I had with her, so if she was making an effort to change, she did a really awesome job and now I feel kinda sad cos I only have a week left to say goodbye :(

The food turned out great, the kids had lots of fun, the only drama I had today was having to stop what I was doing every half an hour to rest cos of some really awful nerve pain on my left side, back leg, bum and hip.


----------



## wavescrash

Merry Christmas ladies!!!!

It's about 12:30pm on Christmas day here. We've done most of our presents already (my daughter was spoiled, naturally haha) and are having dinner and a few more presents with relatives later. Last night we went to my Grandma's for dinner & gifts and then I have the joy of working tomorrow morning at 7am.

I've been nesting a little bit this morning which is good because our room really needed it. I took a break to check online for a bit but need to get back to it before the burst of energy is gone. Felt the baby moving a lot last night :)

Hope you're all enjoying the day with your friends & families.


----------



## Ems77

Merry Christmas All!!! :xmas16::xmas6:



zephyr said:


> ...its almost like they didn't have mums growing up though he now knows how to cook and clean since being with me all these years...(I think that's the problem, they DID...lol at least it is with mine, his mom coddled him)
> like his epic amounts of rubbish and dishes that pile up at his computer, it drives me mental...(mine just piles old bills and misc papers on there)
> mum actually sat on my couch (in her good clothes even!), let the dog sniff her, she didn't turn her nose up at anything(did you spike her drink or is she getting soft?LOL. JK, that is excellent, my Mom seems to be going through her own 'softness' )


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: Thats so neat! I dont think I have ever met anyone who shares a bday with me!

What is it with these boys? Mine lived alone for several years while I was in University and did just fine - now it seems like he can't do (or find) anything on his own. I wont enter his office, Eventually, all the dishes are piles of papers and receipts become too big for him to properly see his computer, then he pulls them out and tosses crap out. I hate the clutter, so I just don't go in...

I had my christmas with the OH last night. We are working opposite shifts for the next few days, so I wont see him until tues night when I get home.

Hope everyone enjoyed their christmases!


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa, lol I had no drinks to spike haha first alcohol free xmas! Usually people would bring alcohol too but nope, not a single drop. 
That is so funny, my OH was an only child till he was 12 and grew up with just his mum around. Yeah I think you may be right eh, I think my OH's mum did everything for him too and he just played games all day long and never learnt the basics. I had to teach him how to use a washing machine :p

Bumpin - that is really neat :D I have only met one other person who shared a birthday with me, an ex boyfriend from many years ago haha other than that, 12th Feb doesn't seem like a popular birthday. That's so awesome :D
LOL your OH too eh, I am so glad I am not the only one here!

Well its a hot day today and I decided to go for a walk with my son to the plant shop to get some plants for the garden and he went round the whole store smelling the flowers and helping me pick which ones we wanted to get.
Then on the way home we stopped off at the dairy and brought an iceblock and sat down and ate it (he ate his and then ate half of mine haha)
It was really fun but I cannot believe how tired I am now :( The plant store is only about 400metres down the street and the dairy is across the road! I just feel so heavy and bleh

Hope everyone else is well and had a great xmas :D


----------



## zephyr

Ohhhh nooooo! that iceblock I had earlier, turns out it was so tasty I ended up going back and getting two more:blush: Another classic lemonade (which tastes like lemons yummm!) and a ginger beer one! They have a lemon lime and bitters one I wanna try too.

They are sooooo yummy!! they taste like the actual real drinks oho this is gunna get expensive :happydance:


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> They are sooooo yummy!! they taste like the actual real drinks oho this is gunna get expensive :happydance:

I feel ya! It's like that for me with Starbucks.:blush: Luckily Mom just sent me a $50 Starbucks card for my birthday!:happydance: How old are your kids? 


bumpin2012 said:


> What is it with these boys? Mine lived alone for several years while I was in University and did just fine

I was an only child always and I admit, I knew nothing of running the washing machine or dishwasher etc either :blush: at least I was clean though... got to be a man thing!! LOL 

Course then again, my 13.5 yr old daughter seems to have an aversion to being clean too, WTH!?!?:dohh:


----------



## zephyr

My daughters are 11 and 6 and my son in 3 :) Gunna be a full house haha

3 more sleeps omg.....getting really nervous now.


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats zephyr! I can't wait to hear how it goes!!

I got a few baby items for Christmas (from my daughter & little cousins), did anyone else? I also bought a dress to wear for my baby shower today. It's 34 days away but I'm pretty sure the dress will still fit then, even if I grow. Plus it was on sale for only $10 so it wasn't too much of a waste if it doesn't fit still. I'll try taking a picture and sharing later.

Speaking of... 34 days until my baby shower. HOLY COW. Most of my invites have gone out. I have a few more to mail tomorrow and hopefully I'll start getting some RSVPs in!


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone! hope you all had fantastic xmas day :flower:

we had lovely family morning then a meal with our bestest of friends. there was 8 adults and 2 kids and we had a lovely time, although by evening time they were really getting torn into the wine & beers and i was so very close to getting grumpy - i wasn't really missing it myself but they were all a bit pi$$ed lol... we got home late & dh has a cracking hangover! my and ds had a really quiet day doing very little whilst he slept of the hangover.

exciting about the baby shower - we don't really do them here but i wish we did!


x


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - I never really hear of them here either, maybe the odd one here or there but you could probably get away with doing one 

waves - Nahh no presents for the babies here for xmas unless you count food, I guess that counts. My mum gave me chocolates and a gift basket from Lush omg I have tasty smelling shower and bath stuff and oodles of it!!! So very happy :D 
Your shower sure is creeping up fast! How exciting :D


----------



## wavescrash

I've always wanted to try the Lush bath products but can't justify the cost haha. I'd rather spend it on MAC make up or something. Oh well! Maybe I'll ask for my birthday. Oh man, I know! It's crazy! We have so much planning to do. We need to decide on games, decorations, prizes for games, party favors, food, etc.

It's going to be such a busy month.


----------



## wavescrash

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/2-4.png https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/1-4.png

I feel so awkward having other people take pictures of me or watch me take a picture of myself, hence my looking awkward in the pictures. Plus I'd napped so my hair/make-up are a total mess.

But this is my (20w4d bump) baby shower dress :)


----------



## Ems77

Waves, your picture has reminded me. I think it would be fun if we could all 'see' each other; as in family pictures. Or at least pictures of ourselves. We've seen ultrasounds and bellies, let's see some faces :friends: I'll start
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## zephyr

Oh waves when I first when into Lush I thought the same, what a rip but then I tried it and I was instantly converted. Though I rarely buy much from there, its a once off treat for myself if I feel like something nice. The massage bars are really nice and last ages and are better to use for massages than oils IMO so I don't mind spending that much on those.
They have an after xmas sale atm where selected stuff is 50% off, this is the time where I go in and get a few more nice things:D

Great pics guys! and good idea, its nice to put a face to who you speak to. I will post a photo later on :p


----------



## zephyr

I have no photos on this computer but I found some on facebook :D

My daughter Zoe and I before we went to the Kenny Wizz concert, Zoe is a mad Michael Jackson fan! You should of seen her in the photo with the impersonator she blushed so bright red everyone that was lined up went "nawwwwwww" Actually I just decided to post that one too cos its too cute.

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/photo.jpg
https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/photo1.jpg


----------



## Ems77

Wow your daughter reminds me of mine, looks JUST like you!! :-D


----------



## Jai_Jai

*Sorry* I have been *MIA* for ages so hardly posted in here at all but have been keeping up with you all and reading, looks like you have all been very busy!! WIth work and baby showers, families, XMas, turkeys and not knowing scan dates etc etc Hope it all calms down and you can all rest for a bit.

I have been MIA because our BIL died suddenly of a heart attack and well basically we have been helping out with the memorial services collecting DH's sister and children fromt he airport and generally rallying around for her...it has been a horrific time but I am back now :hugs:

Well congrats on everyone finding out the colours of your bumps and that scans are all going well, it is exciting and nerve racking at the same time hey? Good luck to all those having them this week and next.....Mine is this Friday - nervous!!!

*Merry Christmas everyone!!* I hope you all had lovely days, it certainly sounds like it and sounds like everyone's LO's got spoiled that have them - I know my LO certainly did :) sooo much more fun with littlens, her first Xmas where she properly understands!

I had a *baby shower* last time but don't think I will prob have one this time as my friends all live all over the place and prob be hard to nail everyone down plus a lot of ppl don't agree with it over here as not done thing yet but I would LOVE one just for the party side of it!!!

*Wavescrash *- Love your bump it is a really beautiful one, and I love you dress it is lush!! 

*Vaurissa *- Good idea about the pics, I will post one up soon when on laptop! I too love Starbucks and Cafe Nero - it can get really expensive, a gift card is a really good idea for a present!

*Zephyr* - I love lush too as a treat, it is expensive but like you I treat myself once in a while and now is def a good time, might pop into town for a bath bomb or 2 and a massage bar.....and maybe a starbucks at the same time :haha: your DD is scrummy!

*rjsmam* - sounds like you had a very busy day but lots of fun :dance:

*bumpin2012 *- mine too is like this, he is 2 years younger than me but they way he was brought up has made him sooo spoiled and he expects everyone (ME) to clean tidy and look after him when I have to work more hours than him travel an hr each way to work and I study on top of it all so it gets a little stressful for me...he doesn't do anything to do with finances or bills so I do all that as well....he is getting better and now starting to clean up more but it goes through phases, I know I will not bring up my Son in that way if I have one because I would hate to put another woman through this stress :rofl:

Soooo *AFM* - I am feeling much better less lethargic and actually starting to believe this is true - so I think gonna have a shock in 20wks when bubs is here!! (not going over my EDD so def be here in 20wks). I love feeling him/her move but also feel totally different this time to last I dunno why :nope: it worries me a bit but I have been reassured it is normal.

Have had a very hectic couple of weeks as I said going up and down the country attending different memorials and spending lots of time with SIL! But it has been super lovely seeing them....can't belive BIL has been gone a month already :cry: time just flies nowadays, pretty frightening how quickly!


----------



## rjsmam

morning all... argh i have a problem with my keyboard - no shift keys working and took me ages to log on as the ctrl-alt-del keys failed too grrr... need to go hunt for a fix.....

LOVE the pic idea it's great idea to 'see' each other... and what great photos so far.... what a bunch of prettteeee ladies

waves the dress for your shower is fab and your bump is too cute - hope you get lots of rsvps v soon

zephyr how gorgeous is your daughter - and so like her mum, you must be very proud

jaijai - i'm so sorry about your bil, i hope your sil and you and all the family are holding up. i lost my sons father 6yrs ago during the wk before xmas, it was very sudden and this time of yr is a constant reminder. i am sure your sil will greatly appreciate everything...

i've started feeling regular and definite movements at last and find it v reassuring. i am literally counting down to the scan day - i am wishing my holidays away lol. who's scan is next - i think it's yours zephyr

so here's a pic of my and my little star - taken at our wedding last yr - will try get a 20wk bump scan this wk too - looking forward to seeing the rest of the ladies pics too
 



Attached Files:







menrj.jpg
File size: 65.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## yazzy

Oooh I love seeing everyone's pics, makes it nice to know who you are talking to. I have attached a pic of myself and my OH as its the easiest one to find on my computer lol.

Hope everyone is well and you have all had a lovely Christmas. We all had a nice time and now i'm enjoying another week off before going back to work next week.
 



Attached Files:







Lucy & Freddy.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi:

Thank you rjsmam for your kind words, it is nice to know that we seem to be doing the right thing, we are spending NYE with her and DH's other Sister (who lives nearby to us) so that she is not alone as I imagine it will be hard for her....sorry about your Son's Dad it must be so tough to deal with the hype and stuff - how old was your son when you lost his Dad? :hugs:

You look beautiful in your pic, obviously as it is your wedding day, but a stunning pic nonetheless :) what a nightmare re the comp - hope you get it fixed asap! :wohoo: for the movements!! I just love this stage but really look forward to the big sweeping movements - a lot of scans this week, is everyone finding out the gender?

So on the laptop now so here is my pic, one of me and my bro on my Hen Night ha! but prob most recent tbh except wedding photos.....which I have on a memory stick somewhere...! Little did i know that my little bubs was getting all snug in my tummy then :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







BnB.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wavescrash

Such cute pictures everyone! Very nice to put a face to the name. I'll share some after work (and a much needed nap!!!)


----------



## Ems77

Jai_Jai said:


> *Vaurissa *...now is def a good time, might pop into town for a bath bomb or 2 and a massage bar.....and maybe a starbucks at the same time

Good idea  I'm sorry for your loss. I lost my Uncle a couple of days ago myself. They will be missed.


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Hi all been so busy over Christmas its untrue!! We have picked Oliver William for baby, what do you ladies think? Hope you all had a lovely Christmas, can't wait til next year to have my little boy with me :) any more scans due or does any body else know gender? Xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww that is a lovely name, i love oliver

my scan is on friday woop


----------



## RBurnett

Hey everyone, God its been busy so not been on here much.

I hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas :)

I think I have started the pregnancy waddle, was walking around shopping and i notice that I now walk funny:haha:

We are going to start buying baby stuff now so would love to know what everyone has brought so far and what make they are. There are so many different types of stuff and we got so confused in Mothercare..How many different dummies are there!!!!

Lovely seeing all the photo, this is me and Marc on our wedding Day in July..i still have the wedding blues!
 



Attached Files:







217547_10150328714475336_719415335_9834974_2024076_n.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## rjsmam

jai - my son was just 2 when his dad died so he doesn't really remember him, its a long story, but in brief we were seperated at the time following his downward spiral with drugs and he took his own life. it was/is a living hell as you can imagine. i'll never forget him and ds has his name but i've moved on, and can say that it's onwards and upwards for me and my son. anyway.... your sil is in my thoughts. and how exciting about your scan - thats right round the corner and i'm sure is also something positive for your sil to think on

mrsh - oliver is a great name - i really like it, will you call him ollie for short - v cute indeed 

rburnett - gorgeous pic - i totally understand the wedding blues i still have them over a yr later lol



x


----------



## wavescrash

MrsHunipossum - CUTE name :)

rburnett - cute picture! I love your wedding dress!

I've bought a few things here and there but nothing significant. A few outfits, a pack of pacifiers (I believe I got orthodontic ones, supposed to be better for when their teeth come in) and a bouncer off my baby registry. Nothing too exciting yet.


----------



## RBurnett

Im 20 weeks and 2 days and still dont feel baby much..when would u expect to feel baby everyday and when do the kicks start. When would you think its a concern to tell midwife?


----------



## wavescrash

I wouldn't worry just yet. I feel movement "lots" but I still have days where I don't feel a thing. If the baby is facing inward you're less likely to feel anything and it's very possible that's the case. I think I've heard that the position of the placenta affects it as well but I don't know much about that otherwise.

If you're concerned, I'd mention it at my next appointment but it's nothing I'd make a huge deal about yet. A lot of women don't feel regular movements until 24 weeks or so. Especially with it being your first, you're not as sensitive or "used" to what it feels like. You're also more likely to notice it if you're still and not moving about. I know that when I'm up and moving, I don't feel a thing even if it is a normal active time for the baby. And finally... your baby just may sleep a lot when you're awake and move more when you're sleeping and unable to feel it.


----------



## wavescrash

My turn for some pictures... myself, my daughter (who wanted to open presents on Christmas morning in a princess dress) and my OH.
 



Attached Files:







303924_10150324070942820_655937819_8468582_1914167707_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7









166952_10150419037377820_655937819_8832473_1531893388_n.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 7









246712_10150188017267820_655937819_7462396_6451850_n.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RBurnett

Lovely photos :)

Wavescrash - I just keep telling myself that baby likes to sleep. That normally stops me from worrying. I guess the worrying never stops and as my mum says "you dont stop worrying even when they have their own family"


----------



## wavescrash

Honestly there's always something to worry about. Even if you're having a picture-perfect pregnancy, there's still plenty to worry about. There's nothing you can do but ask your OB/doctor for answers and try NOT to worry. I've let myself get paranoid/worried so much in the first half of this pregnancy but now I'm just going with the flow. It's much more relaxing and helps the time pass much faster haha.


----------



## zephyr

Great photos everyone! It is really good to put faces to names :d

My daughter is my double :p All my family have said shes exactly like me when I was a kid, personality and everything! 

Jai_Jai - sorry about your brother in law :( I hope that things get better in time for you and all your family.

Vaurissa - sorry about your Uncle too :( Hope you are doing okay also.

Rburnett - LOL I have that waddle going on too and I try stop it but it comes back haha
Also about the worrying thing, its true, we never stop worrying! I worry about my kids over the stupidest things......this pregnancy I have been more worried than all my others. I don't think the worry will end till they are here.

Two more sleeps until my scan! I am very excited!
Where is Anti? I know she has her scan a day before mine and I can't wait to hear how it went :D

I have developed this odd taste for unripe nectarines :blush: the same happened with my first pregnancy, I craved crunchy green bananas.
Is it really bad to eat unripe fruit? The nectarines I have been eating are harder than apples. OH keeps getting me hard ones and then I eat them anyways and enjoy them but this morning he went out and got me soft ones after all my complaints that they are too damn hard and I had to spit them out, they tasted so yuck and I wanted them to be hard and crunchy and kind of sour......I do get a wee tummy ache afterwards and it has been great for my constipation......but they taste so yummy.


----------



## Tink84

Hi everyone

I usually just lurke around in 2nd trimester but have decided to venture further a field today.

I am expecting my 1st child with my Fiance (Ohh feels so good to say that, he proposed xmas day :D ) We've been together 2 years in January and we are so excited to meet our LO who is due 28th May 2012.

Off to try and read some of the many pages lol


----------



## Ems77

Hi there Tink :hi: You should know there is a requirement for this thread, we're all posting pics of ourselves and our fam's! JK, it's not required. 

Zephyr, so excited for you about your scan! I also can't wait to see those 20 week twins!!


----------



## zephyr

Hey Tink :D

Awh the day couldn't come to an end sooner! It dragged! and tomorrow will probably do the same as instead of going to bed early I am going out to dinner with my mother.
I want my scan to hurry up 

The babies have moved a lot today usually I get the odd kick here and there but there has been a strange increase in movement, including what I think are the hiccups with the lower left baby, since it moved position slightly on Sunday I have been feeling so much more.


----------



## anti

Hi ladies... So sorry I have been MIA for so long!! The last few days at work have been insanely busy so when I had 4 days off over Christmas I just crashed!! I think I've managed to update the front page - please let me know if I've missed anyone!

Welcome to the 2 new ladies and congrats on those who found out genders!!

OH and I got engaged on Christmas day - turns out its quite a popular day to get engaged. I think its coz it makes it easier for men to remember when they got engaged! haha!

Got my scan tomorrow! So excited to see my bubba and make sure everything is ok in there! 

20 more working days left at work (not including today!) so so excited! :) Im having my baby shower on 31 May - I know there was talk of baby showers.

I will try my best to do a long update later as I can see alot has happened since I last wrote! :)

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas! (Went too fast for my liking!)


----------



## RBurnett

Back at work today :( but there isnothing to do. Im going to buy a dopplor today as im still not feeling baby and if i dont hear hb ill call the midwife for peace of mind and its driving me crazy. thought i be feeling as least something everyday by now.


----------



## anti

RBurnett - try not to worry - I'm not feeling much either. Got my scan tomorrow so will be able to see if all is ok! Hoping regular movement happens soon!!!


----------



## RBurnett

Anti- good luck for your scan. Wish my scan was soon so I could see my buba


----------



## anti

eeek! Just called up the birth centre and we can go up and have a look at the rooms tomorrow after the scan. OMG!! Its all getting so real now! Scan tomorrow, finish work in January, 4d scan in February, baby shower in March... time is going to fly by so so quickly!!! excited and scared and all sorts!!


----------



## wavescrash

First of all... CONGRATS ANTI on your engagement! And good luck with your scan and tour of the birthing center!

I've also just made my appointment to tour the maternity ward where I'll deliver. January 21 at 10am :) It's the same hospital that I had my daughter at but that was 6 years ago and I don't recall a lot of it plus I'm sure things have changed since then. Besides, it's OH's first so he's never done it at all and I'm sure he'd like to know what to expect. And then a week later is my baby shower so I'm with you Anti on feeling excited and like everything's really starting to happen now!


----------



## Tink84

Congrats ANTI on your engagement too. 5 of my friends got engaged on Christmas Day too lol.


A picture I can do lol.

This is me and my OH and a pic of our dog Mylo who is 18 months old
 



Attached Files:







25328_389573947163_753857163_3836961_4905474_n.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 3









360.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ems77

Tink84 said:


> Congrats ANTI on your engagement too. 5 of my friends got engaged on Christmas Day too lol.
> A picture I can do lol.
> This is me and my OH and a pic of our dog Mylo who is 18 months old

Hey! Is that little ice cream licker also in the 'show us your pets' thread by any chance? :-D


----------



## RBurnett

I brought what a i thought was a doppler(summer clarity) today but it turned out to be just a microphone and heard just interferance so its going back to babies R us tomorrow. I just orded a Angelsound and paid extra to get it deliverd to work tomorrow. Lil nervous as bubba isnt much of a mover/kicker atm:nope:

Does anyone want to guess the Gender?
 



Attached Files:







2011-10-26 18.44.03.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1









2011-11-02 17.24.32.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3









2011-11-02 17.28.59.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2









2011-11-02 17.30.12.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tink84

Vaurissa said:


> Tink84 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats ANTI on your engagement too. 5 of my friends got engaged on Christmas Day too lol.
> A picture I can do lol.
> This is me and my OH and a pic of our dog Mylo who is 18 months old
> 
> Hey! Is that little ice cream licker also in the 'show us your pets' thread by any chance? :-DClick to expand...

He certainly is lol :haha: He's out baby and such a character lol


----------



## jay004

Man, I feel like you ladies are getting to do all these exciting things, but none of that happens around here! 

My 20 week scan lasted a whole 3 minutes- didn't even hardly get to see my little baby boy. Never got any measurements or pictures. The ultrasound pictures I have are because the tech at my amnio was nice enough to print a couple off. :growlmad:

My doctor has mentioned nothing of giving birth or my plans, let alone actually touring the maternity ward! 

I feel like I'm missing out! :(


----------



## RBurnett

Where do you live Jay? I got my tour in March and we been told to take a pillow so i think they go through birth too. Why dnt u call your midwife and ask?


----------



## Tink84

Jay i feel that way too.

Not had my 20 weeks scan yet but have just discovered that our hospital has stopped doing anti natal classes :( so stressed out about it now. ot sure when we get our tour of the maternity unit


----------



## Ems77

jay004 said:


> Man, I feel like you ladies are getting to do all these exciting things, but none of that happens around here!
> My 20 week scan lasted a whole 3 minutes- didn't even hardly get to see my little baby boy. Never got any measurements or pictures. The ultrasound pictures I have are because the tech at my amnio was nice enough to print a couple off. :growlmad:
> My doctor has mentioned nothing of giving birth or my plans, let alone actually touring the maternity ward!
> I feel like I'm missing out! :(

I would too! With it being your first!! They need to make more of an effort. I've had the same sort of thing, minus the no pics at 20 week scan, but I don't really care, it's my third time around and I know what I am doing and fine with whatever. LOL


----------



## zephyr

Rburnett - I reckon its a boy! :p and I hope your baby starts kicking you good soon! 

Anti - Congrats on the engagement! and yay scan for you urmmm, I guess today?? Well my today anyways:p Good luck hope it goes well!

I never visited the hospital or did antenatal classes, I feel like I missed out on something.


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks hun, me too!


----------



## hoping29

Rburnett- i still haven't felt any movement yet either snd have been getting lots of sharp pains so am checking most nights with my doppler for reassurance. looking forward and nervous for my scan in 2 days!


----------



## Ems77

Bought some things today! I got a $25 Target gift card for Christmas from work and I used it on baby today.  A couple of the things are from before. Along with the clothes I bought a few more bottles another thing of diapers (we have 3 or 4 now) a pacifier thermometer (new to me since the older ones) a pink 'booger picker' (suction bulb) again, new to me, they were all blue back in the day! And a few other necessities I can't remember now. LOL
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0390.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wavescrash

jay004 said:


> Man, I feel like you ladies are getting to do all these exciting things, but none of that happens around here!
> 
> My 20 week scan lasted a whole 3 minutes- didn't even hardly get to see my little baby boy. Never got any measurements or pictures. The ultrasound pictures I have are because the tech at my amnio was nice enough to print a couple off. :growlmad:
> 
> My doctor has mentioned nothing of giving birth or my plans, let alone actually touring the maternity ward!
> 
> I feel like I'm missing out! :(

My doc hasn't mentioned a tour or anything either... I just looked at the hospital's website and saw they do tours of the ward, called and scheduled an appt all on my own.


----------



## jay004

My doctor isn't much of a talker. If I had to option to pick a new one all over again, I would. When I asked her how exactly the baby was laying during the ultrasound, her reply was short and rude saying "We are looking at the head now, so obviously the head is here." (where the wand thingy is) I didn't say a word to her after that. :wacko:

I think I'm gonna look into seeing if the hospital here will do that for me.


----------



## zephyr

Jay - wow that's pretty rude, I mean they probably see that stuff every day but thats no reason to be rude about it.

Vaurissa - love the baby stuff :D

Well I went out for dinner with my mum, her husband my daughters and my nana and grandad at a resturant and omg I felt stink, I kind of forgot most of my family are vegetarians or only eat fish! I used to be vegan for many years but havn't been for a few now so what do I do? I ordered an angus fillet! The thickest yummiest steak on the menu and my nana was mortified hahahaha 
I apologised and my mum quickly said "ohh no she needs it for the twins" and then my nana was all "ohh yeah so she does!" I offered to reorder but everyone was okay with it, just felt kind of out of place, geeze even my own daughters ordered white meat lol I was the only one with red meat and I did feel kind of stink about it but it was very yummy :p
Aside from that the night went really well, I feel really sad though cos mums leaving on Monday :( I'm probably gunna be a babbling mess when she goes because of my hormones! uggh I wish Monday would take ages to get here.

I am off to bed now, got my scan in the morning, will update as soon as I get home :D Fingers crossed it is all good news I am so nervous that there's an extra baby or somethings wrong, I am sure everything will be fine though. The baby on the left is moving as I am typing this though it feels more like little hands by my bladder, so cute!


----------



## yazzy

Anti - good luck at your scan today, please update as soon as you can. Can't wait to hear how it goes.

Zephyr - same with you hun, hope both your babies are doing great and your scan goes well...can't wait to hear about it.

Jay - I don't know where abouts you live but that sounds a horrible experience with your scan etc. Our 20 week one lasted 30 or so minutes and the lady doing the scan was lovely. She explained everything she was looking at, and we had a screen on in front of us and she really took her time. She was even giggling at baby moving everywhere and giving us a thumbs up. 

RBurnett - I know its easier said than done but try not to worry about the movement, if you look in second tri forum lots of people don't feel movement until 24'ish weeks. Your placenta is probably cushioning the kicks. Also when you get your doppler take your time and don't panic if it takes a while to find the heartbeat. I've struggled a few times now baby is more active...gave up and had a shower the other day and tried again later!

I've just been to see a caterer for our wedding, think we are going to go with them as they were lovely elthough more expensive than what we originally wanted. I just want everything in place so i'm not rushing around when baby is due! Yesterday I really don't think baby stopped moving, he/she was just wriggling around constantly but it was lovely. I think they've worn themself out because today baby has calmed down!

So is anyone planning much for New Years Eve? We aren't really doing anything, having a lazy night in with nibbles and a film and think some of the family might pop in for an hour. Kinda glad as I can't be bothered to get dressed up lol.


----------



## RBurnett

Well I got the doppler at work and laid on the floor in the office to use it lol. Couldnt find it at first so started to panic but then i found it. So lovely to hear, im no longer worrying about baby not kicking much. I guess its just so comfy inside and bubs is all curled up and could be facing in and wat i do feel is bubs bumb when its moving x


----------



## anti

zephyr - hows your scan going??! Waiting for your update!

AFM - I have a low lying placenta and need to go back for another scan at 34 weeks to check if its moved. Bit worried if Im honest but i'm sure it will all be fine. baby is fine and all that so sure it'll all be ok but im just really worried and OH is stressing me out coz he wont quit smoking and its really getting to me now. :( anyway... dont want to have a rant on here again... seems like all I ever do is moan and complain!

Hope all you ladies and bumps are doing well!! RBurnett - Im not feeling baby too much either but at the scan it was moving loads and loads so Im sure your's is just the same.

At the scan we told them we didnt want to know the sex but bubs moved and she caught it on the scan - she moved away quickly though and didnt say anything but looked like a boy to me from the glimpse I saw...


----------



## RBurnett

Anti - ur so good for not finding out the sex. I want to find out soo much and wish I didnt have to wait! Glad baby is well and im sure your be ok, heard that the placenta can move back up.


----------



## bumpin2012

hey ladies! Sorry I have been MIA these past few days, Christmas has been so busy, I worked 3 12 hour days, and have been getting ready for the trip to visit OH's parents. They live 2000 kms away, and we drive, with 2 dogs!

So here we are finally at our destination, we ran into a snow storm halfway through, so it took us a full 20 hours to drive here!

I have some catching up to do!

This is the only photo I can find on this computer of myself and my OH. Its a few years old, from SIL's wedding!

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> I ordered an angus fillet! The thickest yummiest steak on the menu and my nana was mortified hahahaha (That's what I'M talking about!! That's awesome!!!) :haha:
> 
> I am so nervous that there's an extra baby... (I didn't realize you were still nervous about that, it's funny, but it's not too) :haha:

Want to buy some more stuff today with my birthday money, lol. Going to look up some baby paraphernalia lists, I am sure I have forgotten some things over the last 10 freaking years!! Can't believe how much better I have been feeling all around the last couple of days, fingers crossed that 20 weeks is my lucky number... 

After shopping yesterday I swelled up a tiny bit in the legs and feet, is that normal? Didn't happen with the first two...


----------



## Ems77

bumpin2012 said:


> ...Christmas has been so busy, I worked 3 12 hour days...
> ...They live 2000 kms... so it took us a full 20 hours to drive here!!

Hope you are getting some good rest after all that! At 20 weeks, whew! I took an international flight around 20 weeks with my first, but the plane was not at all full and I napped almost the whole time! 



anti said:


> ...but looked like a boy to me from the glimpse I saw...

 Thanks for the hint ;) I'm the impatient sort. LOL. Your OH is making want to fly over there and smack him right out for those damn cigarettes!!!:dohh:


----------



## zephyr

Yazzy - Good idea on the wedding planning! Getting it done now makes sense :D As for New Years I have no plans. Last year OH broke his collarbone and needed surgery so was in hospital from boxing day onwards, so glad they let him out for the night all we did was watched the firework display from our home cos we live really close to the square. We will probably just do that again if I havn't fallen asleep haha

Rburnett I am glad you found the heart beat :) You must feel really relieved now!

Anti - Congrats on the scan! and usually the placenta moves up by then, I hope this is the case for you :) Wow on keeping the sex a surprise! You ladies are all so good haha

Vaurissa - Yeah the steak was pretty good :p and yeah I do still worry about more babies haha silly I know! I'm not sure about the swelling part but I have had a bit of swelling too after shopping for about a month now and my midwife shrugged it off but do mention it next visit as if its really bad swelling they look into it a bit more I think :)

I had the worst sleep ever last night! It was humid and hot, then I woke up with sharp stabbing pains in one of my boobs and had to take pain relief and put ice on it, then I woke up cos I dreamt OH was gay and I was really upset about it haha and I also woke up 4 times to pee. Today could not come sooner!! Here I was thinking I could just sleep the night away :p

ANyways 3 hours to wait yay the scan goes for 40 mins to an hour so it will be a while before I can post again. Have a great day everyone :D


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> ...then I woke up with sharp stabbing pains in one of my boobs

I had that recently too! I wonder what the heck it was... soooo excited to see the 'two baby' scan :-D


----------



## yazzy

Anti - glad your scan went well! Try not to worry about the placenta, I have exactly the same thing and have already got my scan date through for 10th April, i'll be 35 weeks so we will find out the same time if it has moved up.

I've ended up being a bit paranoid today...baby was moving non stop yesterday and today i've hardly felt anything, think i'll get the doppler out tomorrow. They know how to worry us don't they!


----------



## anti

Yazzy please don't take this the wrong way but I'm so glad you also have a low lying placenta. Makes me feel better knowing I'm not the only one going through this!! :) thank you so much! I don't have the scan date yet but they said they would send the letter soon. My OH is telling everyone that everything is fine and it's not!! Driving me mad!! Anyway... Don't think he realises how much I'm worried about it.


----------



## wavescrash

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/21wfrontside.png

21 weeeeeks :)


----------



## zephyr

So.....I have to go back for another scan in two weeks cos the baby on the bottom left wouldn't let us see the heart properly and the baby on the top right wouldn't let us see the spine. The active one that always hides did a complete flip during the scan went from being head down to breech and kept moving around and wouldn't sit still long enough for a heart reading. The quieter one down the bottom just sat there the whole time! 

It was amazing to see, because the membrane is thin and you cant really see it, it looked like just a whole bunch of legs and feet  and she showed us 4 feet kicking each other.
The only bummer is they wouldn't give me side on shots cos the babies were in odd positions and so the only photos I have are two blurred ones of the head and body and also one of both the tops of their heads together.

And lastly......the one on the bottom left is most definitely a boy! and he had no problem showing that off, the one on the top however we were told we wouldn't be able to tell because the cord was between the legs, but my daughter was a little bummed that there was a boy and no girl that the lady went back to have a really good look and she said that there are no obvious boy bits anywhere so she is pretty sure it is a girl but we need to confirm that again next time.

Although I am not keen on OH's choice of name, I really think one of each was the best possible outcome! I have got my daughter searching for the camera cos she was the one who took it out of the case last! so Hopefully when she remembers where she put the damn thing, I can upload a couple of photos. I bet its sitting some place really obvious too!

Oh and Vaurissa, that pain thing is awful! I just got it again before, it feels like someones jabbing a needle into my boob right behind my nipple! I thought maybe I had an infection but then the other one did it too. I have no idea what it is but its bloody awful and its started up again :(


----------



## zephyr

Oh yes I also forgot to say, they are both measuring about a week ahead also which is a good size for twins :D and theres no obvious problems with anything :D


----------



## wavescrash

!!!!!! One of each?!!? So excited for you! I was so excited to see you posted that I dropped my phone hahaha. Glad to hear all looked well and even though they were uncooperative how exciting you get another scan in 2 weeks!


----------



## zephyr

HAHA! That is too funny! and yeah looks like it :D Unless there was a willy hiding behind the cord but there were no testes so.......well I brought pink things today so I really hope its a girl now.

I also just rememered I have a really ancient old camera round, so have just taken a few pics, they a bit blurry though!

The one of them together, tops of the heads:
https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/DSC02023.jpg
Not sure which ones which tbh but one of each:|
https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/DSC02025.jpg

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/DSC02024.jpg


----------



## Ems77

Only two! LOL. Love the pictures of the heads!!! 

Are they fraternal? From what I know and have researched online, you can't have one of each in the same bag LOL. 

Mine was in my lower-ish boob, went on for about a day and then just stopped. Same sensation, needle to it... weirdest thing!


----------



## zephyr

Eww it really is weird! mines gone away again. I hope its just some epic booby stretching going on.

Yeah they have a membrane between them, but you can't see it unless they put the scanner thingee on it she pointed it out so they do have seperate sacs. In most of the ultrasound though you could not see it and it looked like they were just next to each other! So weird!

And yes ONLY TWO!! I am so relieved but then again I have no idea how they can tell there's not more than two every time she moved the thing there was a head or leg or something.


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Yeah they have a membrane between them

Ooooooo!!! Exciting! Well then, I also read in my research, lol, that about 80% of fraternals are one of each. Only about 20% are the same, so I'd bet she's a girl!! I couldn't tell from the scan on the avatar that they had different sacs.  Mine haven't gotten any bigger, as a matter of fact with my weight loss they have gotten smaller :happydance:! So I am still perplexed. LOL. 

I scored epically off of Craigslist today! I no longer need any 0-3 month baby clothes!! For only $53 it was amazing!! In case it's not international, Craigslist is akin to a computerized (choose your locale) classified ads.

And hubby brought home a larger TV from work, (did a trade for ours, so it was free) what IS IT with men and big TV's??? LMAO!!!


----------



## zephyr

Oh I know, my OH keeps wanting to plug his computer into our big tv to play games on but hes not allowed to :p 

Oh wow see I didn't know the odds on frats being girl boy combo so that's great! Well, my scan is done......Now I just have to wait till they wanna come out.

Oh yeah I was thinking, who has facebook? and who is interested in adding on there? I know eventually we will all have our babies and be really busy so if anyone is keen to add me let me know and I will pm my details


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Oh yeah I was thinking, who has facebook? and who is interested in adding on there? I know eventually we will all have our babies and be really busy so if anyone is keen to add me let me know and I will pm my details

Ooo, me me! LOL Mine's easy. Use my name and it's me. No one else has it. LOL


----------



## zephyr

K I added you, you will have to excuse my OH's random nonsense he likes to paste all over my page and sometimes if I leave myself logged in......yeah lol


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> K I added you, you will have to excuse my OH's random nonsense he likes to paste all over my page and sometimes if I leave myself logged in......yeah lol

LOL funny. Boys will be boys! He has an interesting choices in design for chin hair :-D I realized when I was looking at your page; in addition to being 24 hours ahead of me, I forgot that we have opposite seasons.  Funny to imagine snow in August for me :-D


----------



## zephyr

oh haha yeah, we never get snow here in my city, that was a freakish once off for everyone near the end of winter it was pretty awesome, especially when there was a blackout from it! :p

Oh yeah and about the facial hair, hes making up for the fact he balded early. His hairline is at the back of his head so he keeps changing his facial hair. He knows I like it clean shaved and on the rare occasion I will get a treat but at the moment hes growing a hideous beard! uggh but he did mention shaving it into a goatee last night which will be an improvement.


----------



## anti

Hi ladies - so glad everyone is doing well!

Zephyr - so so happy for you and your fantastic scan results!! Let us know how you get on at the next one. 

My next scan will be 18 February which is the 4d one we're paying for. And then we'll have one end of March/beginning of April time to make sure the placenta has moved. Which hopefully it would have. :)

We also looked around the birth unit after the scan and its really nice. I hope all goes to plan so that I can have baby there. It's very nice and homey and relaxed. Im so excited now. :) Need to get baby's room sorted out now. Gonna have to start that this weekend so that OH can paint it and all that as well. :) haha.

As for facebook... happy to add you girls... feel like I know you all already! :) 

Work again today! sigh* anyway... least we got a long weekend and we can sort the baby's room out. :) :) :)


----------



## RBurnett

Rburnett I am glad you found the heart beat :) You must feel really relieved now!

Thanks i feel so much better, baby was kicking last night lol


----------



## wavescrash

You ladies can add me on Facebook &#128516;

PM me for my link as well!


----------



## Ems77

Zephyr- Oops, I meant ALMOST 24 hrs LOL, it's 21. I thought it was naturally warmer there even in the winter, but have forgotten most of my geography details from school.  My step-mom (not my Dad's current wife, long story) loves to go there when she can. She has friends down there from traveling so often. Our 'snow' here is generally pretty sparse too. We haven't had any so far this year. (Seattle area) we get the warm Japanese current off the pacific that keeps it away. When we get a rare big snow, we too blackout and shut down. It's quite amusing to the out of state military personnel from more snowy states. My OH doesn't like to shave, so most of the time he has a 'hideous beard' himself. It's nice when it's a groomed beard, but when he shaves he looks 12, 6 years is enough, I don't need him looking 20-some years younger LOL! 


Ladies, I would love to add you all as well, being as like anti said, I feel like I know you already! As previously mentioned, mine is easy enough to find. You just use my name. No one else has that name in that spelling :-D


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone!

anti - congrats on the engagement and scan - i've read that it's very common to have a low lying placenta and that it usually moves of it's own accord - sometimes i suspect i have it too as movement is minimal and all v low down. try not to worry hon

zephyr delighted to hear all went well at your scan too - and wow one of each! you must be on :cloud9: congrats, amazing pics and great news on the measurements too

rburnett - glad to hear you got your doppler - i posted in your thread but didn't realise til after it was you - doh - its so reassuring to hear the hb isn't it.. i think it was how i first felt movement too - junior kicked it off and almost deafened me

bumpin - that drive was epic - hope you dont' have to return too soon and that it wasn't too uncomfortable

vaurissa - aaaaw i love the stuff you bought it's too cute!

waves - that bump is looking gorg, your so slim, apart from bump obv!

jay - wow your doc doesn't exactly have a bedside manner - poor you

i'm on holiday this wk and at home with the kids... arrrrgh. the weather is so pants - sideways rain - not even snow so we could go sledging etc. the kids - son, step son and a friend - are driving me mental lol. need to get out in the fresh air and blow the cobwebs away me thinks - soft play tomorrow if it's still crappy weather.

on baby front i've been sooo close to buying some clothes in sales - but just can't let myself til after scan - not long to wait i guess....


x


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> Ladies, I would love to add you all as well, being as like anti said, I feel like I know you already! As previously mentioned, mine is easy enough to find. You just use my name. No one else has that name in that spelling :-D

Pretty sure I found you so I've sent a friend request/message letting you know it's me.


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> waves - that bump is looking gorg, your so slim, apart from bump obv!
> 
> on baby front i've been sooo close to buying some clothes in sales - but just can't let myself til after scan - not long to wait i guess....

Awww thanks :)

I know what you mean. I bought a few small things before my scan (socks, rattle, pacifiers) but I made myself wait until after the scan before I started getting clothes and things like that. It just gives you a little more to look forward to :)


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - Yeah if your way up the top of the north island I think it might be a few degrees warmer but we do get very cold here. A lot of places see snow. The south island gets heaps and if you are near the mountains or ranges here in the north you get snow also. We get it on the hills round us, but never in the city.
LOL those blackouts would be funny to people who usually get lots of snow! and your OH has a beard too eh?:haha: 

Anti - good luck with the baby room! How exciting :D

rjsmam - We are all pretty stoked! It has kept everyone happy, we wanted boys the daughters wanted girls :p I hope the weather picks up for you!

Waves - I agree with rjsmam! You are very lucky to have a good figure whilst pregnant :D It makes your bump stand out more. I explode everywhere :p

I woke up halfway through the night and could not sleep! Then I had a bad dream about my frogs dying :( 
I woke up and spewed too which hasn't started my day off so well. I still feel a bit queasy, I hope its not a bug! I did throw up the other morning too and figure my morning sickness is letting me know it can still come back, so maybe its that, I hope so cos I don't want to get sick.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - I agree with rjsmam! You are very lucky to have a good figure whilst pregnant :D It makes your bump stand out more. I explode everywhere :p

Aww haha well thanks.


We went to the store earlier today (it was payday for OH) and bought some clothes for the baby. I got most of it on clearance and paid regular price for 2 of the items but they weren't expensive anyway.
 



Attached Files:







1.png
File size: 347.8 KB
Views: 0









2.png
File size: 433.6 KB
Views: 0









3.png
File size: 332.1 KB
Views: 0









4.png
File size: 327.9 KB
Views: 0









5.png
File size: 416.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wavescrash

And one more because you can only attach 5 images per post...
 



Attached Files:







6.png
File size: 349.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## RBurnett

wavescrash said:


> And one more because you can only attach 5 images per post...

They are soo cute!! 

Just to let u know, after worrying about movement and then buying a Doppler baby has had is having the most active day ever, I can't stop my smile :)


----------



## wavescrash

Good :) I told you all was okay!!!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Vaurissa...and your OH has a beard too eh?:haha:

Here's a shining example of it with him and DD. He's such a freaky mountain man! LOL
 



Attached Files:







267889_10150255087815682_789420681_7492078_5986996_n.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - OMG! mountain man alright! Looks just like mine did except he walked out this morning with a goatee!! BUT he didn't shave it to the skin, he did it with the hair clippers cos apparently he never wanted to change his beard at all, he wanted to let the front grow out a bit first so he gets a pointy beard.......gutted lol

Waves - what cute stuff!! I love those little frilly skirts :D


----------



## zephyr

Heres my 21 weeks bump pic, thought I would make sure I wear the same top that way I can see it getting tighter! I am a lot bigger than 2 weeks ago and not just in my belly :haha:
Also I just figured out that I can attach files straight from my computer omg! why have I been uploading to an image hosting site all this time?!

The second photo is one of the cloth nappies I got yesterday, they are so cute!
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5









DSC02026.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## zephyr

omg wait, wrong picture haha

THIS is my 21 week bump picture.

I don't even know how to edit the other picture or delete it!
 



Attached Files:







21.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hoping29

Had my 20 week scan today. all looked well as far as they could see, baby not that active though but then again she didn't hover over baby in one place for any length of time. stayed team yellow as i love a good surprise. been battling a nightmare cold this week.which has decided to settle on my chest so struggling to breathe. Glad to hear everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Ems77

Ok, got it all washed and organized. This is my previously mentioned Craigslist haul! 

First one is all of it. Second, just the onsies, footie pajamas and gowns. The onsies count 72!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0391.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0393.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wavescrash

Zephyr - SUCH A CUTE BUMP :) and thanks! I love anything frilly and girly.

Vaurissa - Like I commented on Facebook, WHAT A HAUL! I'm impressed :)


----------



## zephyr

Thanks :) I feel so huge and cramped already my stomach just seems so large.

Bumpin - Congrats on your scan :D One of my babies wasn't all that active either, just chilling out we saw some movement but the tech didn't hold it still for very long so we didn't see all that much. Good work on staying team yellow! I hope your cold goes soon, its rough when your pregnant and sick.

Vaurissa wowee!! What a bargain :D


----------



## zephyr

Oh yeah and I almost forgot! We have like 6 1/2 hours left of 2011 :D Hope everyone has a great night....can't wait to start the new year :D Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## rjsmam

vaurissa - aaaargh wow that's too cute all that clothes 

waves - love your new purchases too, so v cute

zephyr - great bump - do you know i have no photos - i really must get some as this will be my last pregnancy and i want to have something to remember it by

i got new maternity jeans today, bought them from ebay, new, but much cheaper than in the shops. they so comfortable - i soo needed them as i had one pair of trousers left that i could wear lol


x


----------



## rjsmam

hoping - forgot to say congrats on the scan -and kudos for staying team yellow

you may note from lack of some punctuation i haven't sorted my laptop issue yet - shift keys and ctrl keys randomly stop working which makes it a challenge :wacko:


x


----------



## anti

I got my letter through this morning for my next scan to check the placenta. It's gonna be 30 march. Got a 4d scan on 18 feb as well so I'll ask them to check it for me. Trying to sort out the nursery yesterday and today. Been a mission and not even half way there!!


----------



## yazzy

Hoping - congrats on the scan, glad all went well.

Vaurissa - wow loads of clothes for baby!!

Anti - i'll have my scan 10 days after you so we'll know around the same time what is happening with the placenta's! I'm sure all will be fine.

Well I have definitely got a baby bump in the last 3 days...I actually look like i'm having a baby now!!!!


----------



## zephyr

Yay on the scan dates! I'm sure you both will be fine by then :D

rjsmam - that's the reason I am taking photos this time, cos it will be my last pregnancy also cos I wanna see how big I get :p

Well I fell asleep last night at about 11pm and then got woken up at 3 minutes to 12 by OH and we had a laugh cos last year we didn't do anything for New Years cos he broke his collarbone and this year we didn't do anything cos I am preggers so we figured next year we will have to plan something.
Anyways tried to go back to sleep but our neighbours started letting off fireworks, then the huge fireworks in town went off and I felt like such a nana thinking to myself "oh man just hurry up and run out of fireworks I wanna sleep!"


----------



## RBurnett

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE MAY LADIES AND THEIR BUMPS x

Hope everyone is well and had a good night. We went round friends and it was funny watching everyone drunk when i was sitting there sober!

Im feeling really good atm, baby kicking daily now and we are sorting out the spare room for the Nursey. We been looking at prams and im soo confused. We are now looking at ones where u can later had another chair as our plan is to have two children close together...! I only got about 16 weeks left at work and feeling great about being pregnant and being a mummy for the first time this year. 

If anyone wants to add me of facebook look for Rachel Burnett (scan pic as profile) x


----------



## Ems77

The fam and I went up north to the big mall and I picked up a couple of things from the Lush store they have up there! :happydance: Get to have my first Lush experience pretty soon thanks to quite a few of the girls on here. I personally had never heard of it. LOL

On the way home we stopped at Walmart to pick up the bedding I decided on for the Nursery and it wasn't there!!! :growlmad:


----------



## wavescrash

rburnett - sent you a friend request (coming from amanda dunn)

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## zephyr

Oh Vaurissa! Depending on what you got, you might be hooked haha  I have been using a massage bar on my belly every day, it smells like chocolate kind of its so yummy. I managed to grab the last of the peppermint candy cane soap can't remember the name of it but it smells like candy canes. I hope you enjoy what you got! Some of the stuff is just so smelly tasty.

I added you RBurnett (from Aimee), glad you had a great new years and good news about baby kicking every day now :D

I dropped my daughter off at the airport today so she could go stay with her friend up north, uggh her flying alone always makes me nervous but she is such the little travel bug now she loves it.
I was meant to see my mother off today.......that didn't happen, I could have a whine about what she did but I am still pretty upset and disappointed in her and should of expected it really, wont be seeing her for a long time. Its sad but I spent the last two days having my crying emo moments and today I am feeling much better about it all. 

OH is on his way home from worka nd I suggested we go eat out somewhere cos my kids are staying the night elsewhere! I am so hungry! hehehe


----------



## Ems77

They had a big block of the peppermint, I didn't smell it and I have always been a body wash fan (since it became a thing) so it's hard for me to imagine a bar working well. LOL. I did however buy the cocoa butter bar called 'scubby' or something of the sort... the one that has the exfoliators but also leaves behind a creamy cocoa butter residue for lotiony softness. I also bought the purple bath bomb because purple is my fav color and I want to take a few purple baths. LOL The sales lady gave us a hand treatment (DD and I) while we were there and of course the wonderful scrub she used was between 20 and 30 dollars depending upon the size :shock: Hubby sat at a little area the local cable company has set up and watched football (not the soccer kind) the whole time DD and I shopped. LOL

I can sympathize with the issues with your Mom. It is always a disappointment when they go back to themselves. You know underneath during the good times that it's coming and it's happened your while life, but damn if it isn't STILL a disappointment when they do it!! Mines going through asoft period right now herself, but I know she'll be back! LOL


----------



## bumpin2012

https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=501153705

This is me! Hope the link works....lol


----------



## wavescrash

Added you!


----------



## wavescrash

At my 19 week scan the baby was breech with her head to the left and her bum to the right. She was down pretty low. Just today I've felt movement up at my belly button. I wonder how she's turned. Anyone know a way to tell without another scan?


----------



## RBurnett

Google it hun.
Is anyone more thirsty now then before they where pregnant, i struggled to get to sleep last night as i was so thirsty and i never been a big drinker x


----------



## zephyr

Rburnett - Yeah I have been extra thirsty since the start so I got a 1.5 litre bottle and carry that round with me all day and try to at least refill it once more and finish it. It has helped with the thirst sometimes I don't feel like drinking water so I add ice and a squeeze of lemon.

Waves - I have no idea how to tell apart from the movements, the softer tickles I think must be the hands! and the harder movements I assume are feet.....could be wrong though. We should be able to feel whats what soon shouldn't we?

Vaurissa - That's so neat they did a hand treatment for you! some of the stuff really is pricey! My fav moisturiser is the Gorgeous one but I can never buy it cos its way out of our price range for a cream! Here its $120 for a small pot but I have tried sample pots of it before thats the best time to grab some :D 
I'm a shower gel sort of person too so the soaps are just for when I feel like having a shower that smells like that :p I like the raining men shower gel they have and of course the snow fairy one, its so sickly sweet hehehe I really want a job there! 

Yeah totally about the mum thing, xmas was really nice its just a shame the rest of the week she had to spoil it! She flies out of New Zealand today and she hasn't been in touch at all since Sat, not even a damn txt or email! We were meant to see her off but she cancelled all plans with us for Sunday and yesterday. I just dont get it eh.


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Here its $120....I really want a job there!

I checked the dot.com site. $89 for us too, which converts to be the same price. Must be some freaking awesome stuff!! 

My Mom moved to Arizona in 1999 or 2000. She has been to see me when I was in Germany once and flew DD and I down there for Christmas in '05. These are the only times I have physically seen her since she relocated... :wacko:

Just saw this: https://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/gifts/wrapped/hello-gorgeous
Really thinking I'll buy it when it becomes available again. It has that sample size you previously mentioned plus other things and I love the products already. Poor Bath and Body works... I used to be infatuated with those guys LOL


----------



## zephyr

Ohh I love it! Havn't tried any of the other stuff in there but I did just get that mmm bath melt, smells yummy have not tried it yet though.
It would be a good idea to try a sample, I first tried all the moisturizers over a year ago and I still have not brought any of them :( I am so going for a visit there again this week!

That sucks about your mum not visiting much after the relocation, I am sure that will probably happen here too which is funny cos she visits my brothers over in Australia often, sometimes she went to OZ just for the weekend, and she can afford to do it but shes not even making a trip back for the twins birth. I even said look I'll have a c section so you know the date but she wont.

OH's mum and nana told us yesterday that they are coming up for 2 whole weeks and the nana is staying for 3! AND well, they have invited themselves to stay here cos they can only get the work cottage for a week of their stay!! and to top it off, OH doesn't agree with me that its going to dive me nuts and I need my space and that having twins, me him the 3 kids, my friend and her baby, ohs sister oh's mum and oh's nana all staying in our 4 bedroom house is just going to be too much! and he told them that is fine!
Thats 12 people in my home for at least one week :( Not to mention the vistors! 

What on earth do I do? I have already said I am not happy with this but OH thinks I am unfair and thinks it would be shit of me to not have them stay here during the first few weeks and that I have a bedroom door to shut if I need space. I don't think this is fair at all.
I know they just want to help but 2 weeks is a really long time eh. Anyone have any advice on how I can word this to OH and his family without sounding like a bitch? Cos no matter how I say it, I'm going to sound awful. I want them to come stay but I want to be able to have my home to myself when I need it.


----------



## yazzy

Morning girls!

I hope you all had a good weekend....back to work today urgh!!

I have posted in 2nd tri but just wondered if anyone on here is suffering with achey hips and lower back - pelvis area? I've noticed I am over the last week and last night I was sooo achey in my hips I just couldn't get comfortable! I expected this later on but for all of you with children already does this sound normal? It seems to happen more when I am sat in a certain position or laid in one place for too long. Baby is still kicking away and seems quite happy in there :)


----------



## sharon0302

Been ages since i have been on! Sooooo busy with sons birthday, christmas and new year!

Hard to believe I will be 20 weeks this week- half way already and big scan is only 10 days away!

Our 4 D scan has been moved to 18th February but don't mind as at least I still have next week to keep me going!


----------



## rjsmam

Morning everyone  havent been on as my laptop keyboard gave up the ghost  back at work today though & hope to get it fixed this afternoon.
Luckily I am only in the office today & have taken the rest of the wk off as leave as my sons out of school club is closed. 

Tomorrow is my scan day, less than 24hrs woohooo  am soooooo excited but nervous at the same time  dh had a horrible dream about it last wk. Are there any other scans today?

Im so sorry to hear about you guys with mum problems  I just cant fathom their behaviour, it must be very disappointing and stressful at times. I lost my mum to breast cancer when I was 16 but my Dad is my rock & is the best ever & would never let me down. 

Zephyr  that sounds like craziness all those folks in your house when you least need it. I think your dh needs to realise & take your needs into account and have the conversation  could they perhaps come for just one wk when they can stay in the cottage and then come back later when you dont have friends staying?


X


----------



## yazzy

Rjsmam - good luck at your scan...can't wait to hear how you get on :) 

Yes I agree it does sound upsetting for the people who don't have the best relationship with their mums or family members. I have to admit my mum is brilliant, never lets me down and is there whenever I need her...probably a good thing because I am a mummy's girl lol. I see her pretty much everyday!!

Oooh I forgot to say...I am so excited because I sat down with the OH yesterday and we came up with a short list of names for the baby...we didn't argue once over it either lol! So we have 2 girls names to choose from and 4 boys names - although we do have 2 favourites. We are going to randomly add names we like to choose the middle name but personally I think we'll have 1 boy and 1 girl name for when baby arrives...it makes it seem even more real!


----------



## sharon0302

What happened to second trimester being the best!!

I had very little morning sickness and was flying through just feeling tired, until day after boxing day! I have been sick as a dog every day since, heartburn, nausea, vomiting- anyone else feeling really rough?


----------



## yazzy

Oh no Sharon, that's not good. I hope you feel better soon...I think its a question of luck to how well you feel through pregnancy!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> ... and she can afford to do it...

Yeah, funny about that, mine could too... easily! And I don't think she'll be around for my baby's birth either. It remains to be seen. She didn't come up for the wedding, so there you go. LOL

Ok, I'd kill my OH, flat frikkin' kill him. However, jail time aside, lol, I would let him know that if that is the way he feels about it then ok, fine he can have it is way... HOWEVER, let him know that you will in fact be using your room... A LOT... and he can do the *cooking*, *cleaning* and *entertaining* for ALL of those people INCLUDING the EXTRA stuff he's going to already going to need to do when you have not one, but TWO freakin' newborns!!! 

I personally am very outspoken and will let people know how I feel about things and what may happen (due to stress of a situation) and if that doesn't stop them from being an ass, I will then let them know that they will be responsible for the entire situation because they are the ones that want it.


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - Oh I know, told him I was saving money and that I will not lock myself away from my family and home that I will be checking into a motel for a night or two for some peace and quiet.
Even my friend who is staying, isn't staying every night her sister lives here so shes going to flick between the two to give me space if I need it but also be available if I need her.
OH was disappointed but he understands after I explained everything.
Now to tell the inlaws :/ While I was typing this I actually came up with the perfect solution!!
Just told OH and he agrees its a good idea. If I end up needing a c secion I will be in hospital for at least 4 or 5 days and even with a normal birth I would prob be there for a couple of days at least, so I told him they can stay here the first week so half of that week I am not actually here, then they can stay at the cottage the second, his mum and sis fly home and his nana stays for the 3rd/ That way everyone is happy and I get my house at the most important time, not come home from the hospital to a house full of people. I don't mind visits from OH's family, they are welcome to whenever but I want to be able to shut my front door when I can! So I think this will be the best way to work it, gosh I wish I had of thought of this earlier it would of saved all that worry and stress.

And about the mum thing rjsmam its really rough you lost your mum and that's the sort of thing I think about when I think of me and my mother, some people are so unfortunate and don't have mums yet there are mums out there who are terrible! and its just not fair that people waste time etc, and not realise how lucky they actually are!
If its one thing that I learnt from my own mum though is I will never ever do the same to my children and I am okay with this, makes me a better person :D


----------



## zephyr

The other thing I forgot to mention is OH will be working that second week stuffed if I want his family staying with me while hes at work and I am unable to have someone there to stick up for me if I need it! omg even just the thought of that scenario was stressing me out so bad haha

Yazzy - I have been getting those pains too, its awful! I'm not sure what can fix it, I usually get oh to rub my hips and lower back if it plays up really badly and it does help a little bit. 

I am getting heaps more movement now!! I got a few huge kicks yesterday that I felt on the outside from the girl baby so I think its only a matter of weeks before everyone else will be able to feel them too. The boy likes to tickle my bladder with his hands and doesn't move his feet much maybe hes a thumb sucker? lol


----------



## rjsmam

so everything in the scan was fine - amazing to see everything in such detail, heart, brain, kidneys etc! it was very quick and i wanted it to last longer...

as for the money shot - she couldn't be certain as the cord was between the legs but she was fairly sure it's a *GIRL!* as there was no sign of any dangly bits!!!

not sure whether to buy pink or not though :wacko: we're considering a private scan but am reluctant to spend the money 



x


----------



## yazzy

Yay Rjsmam really glad all looked good and possibly another girl woo hoo!


----------



## cliqmo

Amazing news Rjsmam :happydance:


----------



## RBurnett

Glad your scan went well Rjsmam


----------



## anti

yay rjs!!

Front page updated! Work is so busy - will have to try give an update at some point!


----------



## wavescrash

Good news on the scan rjsmam! I'd go with girl... it's more likely to say you're having a boy but it turns out to be a girl. Rarely do you hear it go the other way around. If she didn't see anything dangly I'd go with team pink for sure :)


Nothing exciting here. 22 weeks tomorrow. 25 days until my baby shower. My next prenatal appointment isn't until next week. It's a pretty boring stage in my pregnancy right now. I also feel like I don't really relate to the girls in the 2nd tri anymore. I switched over from first tri a couple weeks early because I no longer feared loss like they posted about. Now that I know the results of my scan and that all is well, I feel like I don't fit at the 2nd tri because that's mostly all they post about. I'm in trimester limbo hahaha.


----------



## zephyr

Rjsmam - Congrats on the great scan! As for the sex, I'm in the same boat with my girl baby, the cord was between the legs but no dangly bits. I went out and brought pink that day :D
There's a small chance it could be a boy, but I am certain its a small chance so go buy some pink!! 

Waves - Same here, I dont even really post in the second tri at all for the same reasons dont really feel like I fit.
Your shower is coming up super fast though where on earth has the time gone?

Nothing much happening my way either, except eating lots. I am so hungry all the time its craziness! I can't even explain to anyone how intense the hunger is. I eat a fairly large snack or meal and then half an hour later my stomach is rumbling again.


----------



## wavescrash

I think I'm just too laid back for any pregnancy forum haha. All the posts are regarding scans and skull guesses, what does movement feel like, is the baby moving too much? too little? what does this movement mean? I just want to enjoy it and not ready worried post after worried post haha. But 3rd tri doesn't quite apply yet anyway so I'll just stay around here :) I know... where HAS the time gone? Why can't it go a little faster though?

An online friend of mine went to her 39 week check-up today and due to her blood pressure she's due back to the hospital at 5pm to start Cervadil and then they'll start pitocin in the morning and she should have her daughter by some time tomorrow :) I'm so excited for her hahaha. We went through our first pregnancies together (met through a forum similar to this) and were due a day apart. We both went early and her daughter was born 3 days before mine so it was exciting to share part of our pregnancies together this time around too. And tomorrow she'll have her baby! I'm excited but it also makes me even more anxious and impatient for May to get here hahaha.


----------



## zephyr

Oh wow Congrats to your friend, that is so great! Even greater when you have someone to share a pregnancy with :D I hope that she has a smooth birth.
I have a friend who is having her 6th kid and when I was pregnant every time, she was too. My son and her daughter our due dates were 2 weeks apart. Her pregnancy now and my miscarriage before the twins we were due the same day! and she wasnt even trying! It was freaky. Anyways the fact I got pregnant again so quick was great so we still sharing the pregnancies kinda. She has 7 weeks to go.

I kinda wish time would hurry up too! but then not, the past two days i have been freaking out about everything, I was verging on anxiety attacks yesterday. I just cannot get my head around two babies its not sunk in yet.

I went into town today and I was naughty and spent way too much at Lush I feel really bad about it but at the same time I am stoked. Its only cos it is a 50% off sale otherwise it would of been one or two treats only. I have yet to tell OH lol hehe ooops usually hes the bad one with money that's why I pay the bills!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! This is her 4th so it's kind of funny that we shared half the pregnancy together again. She said she's in the hospital 2cm dilated, 50% effaced and station -3. They put in the Cervadil and are giving her Ambien to sleep tonight and doing Pitocin in the am. I just like seeing stories of labor as it's unfolding hahaha. I stalk the 3rd tri boards for those posts and watch as people go through it. I remember posting online when I thought I was in labor with my daughter (I was.)

I think if I were pregnant with multiples, I'd feel differently but since it's just one I want it to be here NOW NOW NOW. I have that achy arm thing going on - my arms ache to hold an infant. If someone would lend me theirs for a few minutes every few days, I'd probably be ok with having to wait hahaha.

I still need to try LUSH. Everyone talks about it but I've yet to indulge. I can't afford extra expenses right now though. Found out today my insurance drops March 31st and I can't get government insurance (medicaid) because of my living situation. It's complicated but living at home I can't apply otherwise my daughter (in my parent's custody) loses her benefits. SO we're now trying to save up to move out asap. So we'll be on our own and can apply for the benefits then.

Anyone up for a good laugh? A friend posted this link on Facebook and I couldn't stop laughing. Tears streaming down my face... so funny... https://www.buzzfeed.com/burnred/the-25-funniest-autocorrects-of-2011-281t


----------



## Ems77

I am growing very impatient as well. That however has to do with the fact that I am still really sick from time to time and it's affecting my finances because I am unable to work at those times. I want my damn body back! I have been sick now for 16 weeks and I am SOOOOOO freaking DONE!! I am moody, uncomfortable and at times a down right BITCH to my hubby and daughter. Tired of it and I want this little one out so that we can enjoy her and I can feel well again!! 

Wow, there's a rant for ya! It's next to never that I do that online. LOL


----------



## wavescrash

So I noticed a ton of new stretchmarks starting to form and realized I'm bigger than I was last week. Then I realized the size I am now (at 22 weeks) is the size I was at about 30 weeks when pregnant the first time. So THEN I compared my bump pictures.

The one on the left is my 21 week shot from last week (I'll take my 22 week picture in the morning) and the one on the right is at 22 weeks during my first pregnancy. SO different looking.

Oh and look at all my new stretchmarks creeping up on me! It itches so bad hahaha.
 



Attached Files:







13432.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4









stretch.png
File size: 387.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rjsmam

morning everyone! i didn't get on yesterday much as we spent the day tidying the house, taking the xmas decs down etc etc. it's nice to get back to normal & am so pleased i have a few extra days off work as i have a stinky head cold. 

waves - great news about your friend, hope all goes well & she easy an easy delivery! your babies will be close in age which is great. my good friend who had the mmc when i found out i was preg is having a 7wk reassurance scan today - am praying all is well for her & anxiously await news. i also know what you mean about the impatience. i keep telling myself to enjoy this as i'm not likely to do it again - but i just want junior to arrive! i also have been getting an itchy tum so must ensure to slather on the body lotion!

zephyr - no wonder it's hard to get your round - i'm still in wonder that there's 1 baby in my tummy! your lush products sound yummy and you deserve them honey - remind your dh that you're dealing 18months of hard work in half the time if he complains :winkwink:

does anyone else with other kids get twinges of guilt? i had sudden flashes of guilt for my son - although we are a family of 4 when my step son is with us every wk end, it was just me & him for a long time & weirdly i feel a teeny bit guilty!? i know it's just weird hormones & i know for sure he'll be a great big bro. all the vast range of emotions that go through our heads are nuts huh!


here's my scan pic from yest - it's not great as she wriggled so much (swoon... can't get used to 'she'). and here's my 20wk bump pic which actually makes it look smaller i think - it's defo bigger than this pic makes out!


x
 



Attached Files:







Junior2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









100_1077.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> waves - great news about your friend, hope all goes well & she easy an easy delivery! your babies will be close in age which is great. my good friend who had the mmc when i found out i was preg is having a 7wk reassurance scan today - am praying all is well for her & anxiously await news. i also know what you mean about the impatience. i keep telling myself to enjoy this as i'm not likely to do it again - but i just want junior to arrive! i also have been getting an itchy tum so must ensure to slather on the body lotion!
> 
> does anyone else with other kids get twinges of guilt?

Cute bump! I find that when I take pictures like that (of my whole body) that my bump looks smaller so I stick to the close ups that I post :)

Thanks! She said she's not changed much just 80% effaced as opposed to 50% but she contracted all night. They took the Cervidil out and she should be getting the Pitocin started anytime now (unless she already has but hasn't updated yet.) I love labor stories so much it's kind of weird haha.

Of course I make that post last night and even one in 2nd tri asking if they looked like stretchmarks forming and then this morning my app updates for turning 22 weeks and tells me "You may notice little red lines which are going to turn into stretchmarks." Go figure!

And yea... definitely experiencing the guilt here and there. She's been alone for 6 years now and she's spoiled and a total Grandma's girl (she gets upset if the dog gets more attention from my Mom than she does.) She's super excited for the baby to get here but I'm just worried she's going to react differently once she sees the attention the baby gets as well. Hopefully I'm wrong and just paranoid haha.


----------



## wavescrash

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/22wfrontside.png
22 weeks today :happydance:

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/4weekprogression.png
Just a little bump progression :)


----------



## zephyr

Wow waves what a bump! That's quite impressive actually haha

Vaurissa - I didn't even realise you were still sick! Its been ages and fair enough for feeling upset about it, up until the last few weeks I was at my wits end and would have mini break downs every time I was sick :( I still am from time to time, but it is better and fingers crossed yours will be soon too!
Have you had morning sickness this badly before?

rjsmam - YES!! omg I feel guilty often, that my love will change or something, even though it never has with any of my kids. I feel guilty the most for my son, cos hes my special boy and although I wanted another boy and for him to have a brother to share with I feel bad because I kind of wanted him to stay just my little boy. Silly aye. 

Well I am off to look at a 7 seater today that I really want, its on auction and the people who are selling it are selling because they got a new car and its such a good deal but unfortunately we only have a certain budget for a car :( and other people who have bid on it are bloody car dealers!! and this makes me so angry cos they have enough cars already and they make enough money so they should just not bid on this one so I can have it. I hope everyone's internet fails except mine tomorrow night at 9pm lol


----------



## RBurnett

Hey hope all are well. Love the photos waves, how do u do em?
We have decided on names if boy he will be called jenson neil Burnett and if girl she be called Erin Elizabeth Burnett. Neil and Elizabeth are our middle names too. We only telling parents and that's it till baby is born. All I will share is the sex of baby when we find out x


----------



## wavescrash

Hahahah thanks! I actually had a friend comment on FB that I look like I'm about to pop. I wouldn't go that far but I'm definitely going through a growth spurt and gaining weight. I weighed myself this morning and then a few minutes ago. I've not been on my feet or eaten THAT much and I gained nearly 3 lbs hahaha. Oh well :) I'll take it!

Good luck with the car!!!


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Hey hope all are well. Love the photos waves, how do u do em?
> We have decided on names if boy he will be called jenson neil Burnett and if girl she be called Erin Elizabeth Burnett. Neil and Elizabeth are our middle names too. We only telling parents and that's it till baby is born. All I will share is the sex of baby when we find out x

Thanks! The side shot is taken with me just standing against a plain wall or something with my arm stretched out and taking several shots until I get it just right. The front-view is taken by setting a self-timer and putting the camera on my little tripod. All the editing and such is done in Photoshop :)

Lovely names :)


----------



## RBurnett

How do u get photo shop I like to put my photos together like that x


----------



## wavescrash

It's an expensive program. I had someone send it to me though so I didn't have to pay for it but I don't have the file to send it the right way. You can find torrents (if you know anything about them) to download it though. I know you can use Photobucket or Picnik to upload the pictures and make them into a collage so you can try that without using Photoshop.


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks hun I'll try that


----------



## wavescrash

No problem!


----------



## BeanHope

Due May 8th with 1st and im team Pink.


----------



## Ems77

rjsmam- That is a beautiful ultrasound picture! I wish my tech had given me one of those rather than the creepy skull pictures she insisted on giving me.... 4 OF!!! The fifth and only other picture was the arm one on my avatar LOL. 

RBurnett- Great names! I love the incorporation of the middle names. We're trying to do somewhat the same thing, but we're still deciding what we will incorporate and how. I am so lost on names... I want one that I will LOVE! Btw, my DD#2's middle name is Elysabeth. 

zephyr- I hope everyone else's internet fails too! ;-) I wish I had the power to make that happen!

:hi: BeanHope, welcome!


----------



## RBurnett

its so hard to choose a name, its with them for life! I just imagine different ppl saying their name through life, eg.

Here is my baby Erin
Teacher calling Jenson out in class
A boy telling his mum he has a new gf called Erin
etc... I dont know why i do it but it helps!

I also dont want there to be too many of the same name about in their class i dont know anyone else called jenson or Erin. 

Hope this helps x


----------



## RBurnett

BeanHope said:


> Due May 8th with 1st and im team Pink.

Congrats on finding out your having a girl :flower:


----------



## yazzy

We've got a shortlist of names and I guess we will make a final decision when he/she arrives, for a girl we have Lola or Eva and for a boy either Elijah or Stanley. Middle names we are just writing down and seeing what sounds nice together.

Nothing exciting happening here, getting bits organised for my wedding but bump is getting a little bigger. Lots of movement and last night my OH was watching it move from the outside...very sweet!

I hope you are all well and feeling good.


----------



## wavescrash

Oh my goodness, this weight is just piling on.

I started out at 110 lbs and went back & forth for the longest time. I'd gain some weight but lose it the next day. I was at 113 or 114lbs for quite awhile but I'd keep going back down to 112.

Yesterday morning I weighed myself and I was 115. This morning I'm 117.2! I weigh myself in the morning so that it's more accurate and gravity doesn't have much affect on it. So crazy it's just all piling on at once!


----------



## jay004

I feel like I've exploded the last few feeks, but odly enough I've lost 3 pounds? Who knows.

I think my little guy will be named Carson Tobias Mabe. =]


----------



## rjsmam

vaurissa - thanks for sweet comment on the pic!

zephyr - how did the car bid go? do you know - i wrote the exact same thing about my son but erased it for some reason as i thought it sounded odd - but thats exactly how i feel - i kinda want this to be pink baby so that he will always be my special boy even though i know if this is a blue baby it will different and just as special

yazzy - great choice!!! Eva is my current fave for a girl & i can't find another i like as much, if it's definitely a girl she will have Mairi as her middle name, after my mum. I like the sound of Eva Mairi

waves - your weight sounds great - i won't even divulge mine!!! but today i'm really feeling like a moose.... a bit down about it if i'm honest as it's only half way. i keep catching glimpses of myself and i look enormous all over - dislike. i am usually small chested and hate this huge chest & moon face i've grown! all for a good cause i suppose... must try keep up my leg excersises but keep forgetting...

hi beanhope! congrats on team pink 

well i have spent my holidays well, yesterday i built some flat pack furniture and gutted & revamped our boys bedroom - so pleased with it - was long overdue! was so shattered afterwards though, had really sore hips and back - and then i realised ds had a friend coming for a sleepover! had a long lie today then got torn into the huge ironing pile i've been neglecting so am now feeling content, if a bit tired! 

hope you are all well & ready for the wk end!



x


----------



## wavescrash

Just got the tracking info from the crib company and my crib hardware will be here on Tuesday so I can finally assemble it :)


----------



## yazzy

Sounds like everyone has lovely names lined up.

Rjsmam - funny that we have picked the same girls name that we both like. I think we will most likely go with Lola if baby is a girl but Eva is such a pretty name :)

Well today I found out I have to take my 29 days holiday before my maternity leave...woo hoo!! Starting Feb I will be working 4 day weeks, then will finish on March the 30th...lovely :)


----------



## rjsmam

yazzy that's fab - much jealousness lol... i've sooo enjoyed not working this wk & not looking forward to getting back on the treadmill on monday :wacko:

waves - great news about the crib - right now i can't make up my mind between a moses basket & a crib.....



x


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - awh maybe its a common feeling then? I know my friend felt the same about her daughter, she has 4 boys and one girl and is expecting her second girl.

As for the car! OMG I didn't even go look at the thing cos people started bidding on it and I thought it would go over what I was willing to pay and now its sitting at about 200 under what I can pay for it! and I am hoping it goes over otherwise if it ends there I will kick myself for not going to have a look!! 
I also found another one yesterday and 'thought' on it overnight and then someone else viewed it today and has decided to take it but they have to wait on a cheque to clear, so its being held until end of next week.
I am not enjoying this car hunting thing at all! Its making me feel quite irritated, mostly because I dont know a thing about cars and I am having to ask a zillion really dumb questions and talk to mechanic mates etc uggh oh well I am sure soemthing will come up in time. I just wish I could look at an add and understand what the heck they are talking about.

As for weight, I have gained 3 kilos. I am not sure what that equates to in pounds but I didn't think it was all that much, and for twins too. I was kinda worried about it but I did have a little bit of extra weight to begin with so who knows? 

I just want this car thing sorted, the sooner we have a car the sooner I can stop waddling round the place, its starting to get quite uncomfortable just doing my weekly shop and I am pretty much bound to the house otherwise!


----------



## Ems77

It's 1= 2.2 so 6.6 pounds, not much at all. I've gained 3 back.


----------



## hoping29

Hi Ladies,

I haven't even thought of names since the very beginning however I know so many people having babies before me I don't want to set my heart on one before then otherwise I will be dissapointed if someone I know chooses it instead.

Wel your weight gains and pre-pregnancy weights seems a far cry from how fat I am getting. So far I have put on 15 lbs which is terrible I know. I think it is due to the fact I have no time to exerciuse as I am constantly glued to my laptop trying to get my work done.

My husband also went and broke his ankle the other night and is non-weightbearing for god knows how long so I am stuck doing everything!!! From cleaning, cooking, walking the dog, making him drinks etc etc, the list goes on. I am just thankful it wasn't just before baby is due, but could have done without it.


----------



## jay004

Hey everyone, don't have much time, but I just figured out how to upload pics to here so I thought I'd share the few I've got! :)


Hope everyone is doing great xxx

1. 5+4
2. 10+1
3. 21+2

The last picture is facing the other way, sorry lol it's just a picture my dad's girlfriend took of me randomly, not a formal bump pic
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks, 4 days.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 6









10 weeks, 1 day.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 4









21 weeks, 2 days.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hoping29

My nan knitted these, one of each to cover both bases. Sooo cute.
 



Attached Files:







baby clothes.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi Ladies!

Sorry that I have been MIA!!!

We decided to drive to visit OH's parents for holidays, 2000 kms away. Why I thought driving was a great idea in the winter is beyond me! Im blaming the pregnancy brain for that. What a hellish vacation! 20 hours in a car with 2 small dogs, a grumpy man and a pregnant me is not a good plan!

We decided to come home yesterday am, Had about 6 hours of driving on a barely visible road, blowing snow and OH refused to let me drive in it (He could win an award for worlds WORST passenger) which made him extra cranky!

I am SOOOO GLAD to be home...


----------



## frangi33

hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well? 
We have our 20 week scan on Monday - has anyone else not had theirs or is it just me? :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Hey ladies!

So I updated my gender prediction list, and as most have found out the gender, I can confidently say that WE SUCK at predicting the gender...lol

of the 16 who found out so far only 5 were right... 31%

Im still waiting for 4 people to have their scans, and 5 people are team yellow!

So since Im convinced this baby is a boy : I think im having a GIRL!


----------



## zephyr

haha bumpin, with those odds it probably is a girl :p But you never know, you could join the ones who got it right.

OH felt one of the babies kick on the outside last night it was kind of nice and he has been waiting for ages for it to happen. I told him give it another week or so and he shoudl feel more, cos out of the 20 or so kicks from all directions he only managed to catch one of them! The second I would talk "quick you're missingit!!" They would stop kicking!!! and then as soon as he took his hand away they would kick again. So he sat there for about 5 minutes patiently waiting :D

My stomach is so itchy! I think its all the stretching, I am shocked at how much I have grown this past week, I will have to get my bump photo off the camera later. Its huuuuuge! 

No luck on the car front yet either, uggh I am so over looking but smething will come up soon I have just put in a bunch of offers for about 5 different cars all round the north island fingers crossed I get someone who is keen.


----------



## zephyr

Actually, I need to just do it else I'll keep putting it off.... So heres the pics.

And omg, my mirror needs a clean! haha
 



Attached Files:







22.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6









22front.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wavescrash

Awww such a cute twin bump :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey hope your all well iv had no Internet for a long while! OH got me an iPhone so I'm able to get on now. My scan was on Friday and it went great, baby is growing nicely and my set due date is now 20th may we are still team yellow. 
Back next month for another scan 27th feb. 
Zephyr looked on front page your team purple how exciting! And you get to pick a girl and boys name lol 
X


----------



## yazzy

Welcome back YoungNI! I did keep wondering where and how you are, glad all is well :)


----------



## YoungNImum

It's so crap not having Internet. I bet iv missed loads :( I'm on Facebook if anyone wings to add me x


----------



## rjsmam

hi everyone - hope all you having a good wk end

bumpin - urgh that journey sounds torturous, glad you home safe & sound

hoping - how cute of your nan, and to cover both bases - v cute indeed

youngni - god to hear from you, our dates are just a day apart

hi Frangi - good luck for the scan

yazzy - i forgot to say how much i love the name Lola 

zephyr - gorgeous bump and i honestly don't think it's at all huge for a twin bump 

i am so excited lol.. i got 3 boxes of baby clothes which have been in storage from my sister! i have 1 load in the washing machine and another 2 loads to do after that. they are mostly girls things. never thought i'd ever be so excited about doing washing lol. and wow i didn't realise quite how PINK would be involved haha... should have seen our boys faces when i was sorting it out lol.. some of it is neutral so i will seperate into gender and age groups incase this bump is actually a shy boy! will take a pic once its sorted too!



x


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: Its a cute bump, not huge at all for a twin bump!

YoungNI : Welcome back!

RjsMam: Yay for baby clothes!!! 

I can't wait to start getting gender specific stuff! But Im still glad im staying team yellow...does that even make sense???


----------



## wavescrash

Welcome back to all who have been MIA lately :)

21 days until my baby shower. We've got food situated (OH's brother's stepmom is paying for it through her catering friend & taking care of beverages.) We're ordering a cake from the grocery store but will probably do that a week before the event (they only need 2 days notice.) My Mom said she'll do desserts. Sometime this week my sister and I are getting together to figure out games, decorations, favors, prizes, etc. I've gotten a few RSVPs already.

3 weeks from today! I hope the month flies by. I've also got my next OB appointment on Thursday & I can't wait to hear the heartbeat again!!!! Then on Friday I meet with my regular doctor to discuss my thyroid blood work and ultrasound results. Fortunately I only work today, a few hours on Tuesday (my crib parts arrive that day so we'll assemble the crib & organize the bedroom some) and then I'm off until next Saturday. I can't wait :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks for the welcomes back girls, I'm sure iv plenty to be catching up on? X


----------



## frangi33

Glad to hear everyone is doing so well :)


> I can't wait to start getting gender specific stuff! But Im still glad im staying team yellow...does that even make sense???

Bumpin2012 - you confuse me lol!


----------



## YoungNImum

Waves just seen your team pink congrats! :) x


----------



## YoungNImum

For those who have picked the nameEva I think it's a great name, that great it's part of my daughters name lol x


----------



## zephyr

Thanks everyone! I certainly feel huge and I am having trouble breathing most of the time now cos my uterus is wedged right under my ribs but I read that that is something I am going to have to get used to cos its here to stay for a while now hahaha 

My midwife appointment is tomorrow so hopefully I will get my next scan date too :D 
Can't wait to hear the babies again and see what week I am measuring this time 

Good to see you back Youngni!! I wondered where you went too, its funny cos people will post here and then they disappear and ya never know what happened :p Glad to hear all has been well.


----------



## anti

Been really hectic my side. Hope to give you all an update soon but I just wanted to say... I have stretch marks on my boobs!!! Argh!!! Welcome back to the girls that were mia. Nice to have you back!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

YoungNImum said:


> Waves just seen your team pink congrats! :) x

Thanks dear :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks iv really missed comin on and reading about your pregnancies and having a chat. Iv got some scan pics I'll try and upload still trying to figure out this iPhone! And web changed girls 2nd name boys still same I'll post it when I'm putting pics up x


----------



## frangi33

Got my scan today - I'm bricking it!!!!


----------



## cliqmo

Good luck Frangi :thumbup:


----------



## RBurnett

Good luck for your scan x


----------



## anti

thinking of you Frangi - let us know.


----------



## bumpin2012

Frangi : I confuse myself most days...OH thinks I've been kidnapped by aliens or something...lol Good luck on your scan today and forgive my canadian - ness but what does "bricking it" mean????


----------



## YoungNImum

I hope you have a great scan enjoy it :) bricking it could be translated to, crapping her knickers lol x


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies, yesterday we brought the seterliser, its a tommie tippee starter set. Reduced from £129.00 to £64.00!

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ippee-Closer-to-Nature-Essentials-Set(0070825)

We also brought our first box of nappies, Huggies newborn!

When we was walking out of the shop qith it all i was thinking OMG this feels so real!


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv the microwave tommie tippee steriliser it's great! Iv a cupboard full of nappies I keep buying 2packs when buying my daughters. The other week i also bought another Boucher mamas an papas one cream and beige, mosses basket, jumperoo and a electric baby swing oh and play mat. Pretty much got everything on my list. Thank god! Just milk, cotton wool pleats creams bottles and a few hospital outfits to get.


----------



## wavescrash

So far the only items I've purchased myself are clothes. Since my shower is so soon (and I'll have so much time before the baby comes) I've decided to just wait and see what everyone's going to get for us first and then shop for whatever's left on my registry/list. I know for fact that my sister and a co-worker are getting me my travel system (stroller/car seat) so I'm not too worried about that. That was the only thing on my list that was a "must have." We've already got the crib (parts arrive tomorrow so I can finally assemble it!!!) and I know that I'll get an abundance of wipes and diapers at the shower. I just can't wait for it! 20 days away :) That feels so far when I look at the calendar but then I remember being 20 days away from my scan and how far back that was already. It came and went so fast.

Frangi - Good luck at your scan :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw fab a baby shower! Is anyone els having one? It's not something we do here :( x


----------



## wavescrash

It's strange to me how not many other places have them.

From posts on here a lot frown upon it because it's essentially for you to gather with family and friends for them to shower you with gifts. But everyone here (well, that is invited to mine at least) is excited for it and can't wait to gift us everything. Friends asking what we want/need, checking my registry a million times over to make sure the item they want to get me hasn't been purchased yet, etc.


----------



## RBurnett

Its becoming more regular to have baby showers here. My sister is sorting mine out and it will probably be in either March/April time. My friends baby shower is soon as she did a list of what to buy which is a good idea so im going to do that too.


----------



## zephyr

I can't remember the last time I heard of someone having a baby shower here. I don't think it happens all too often.
I think most people just gift stuff at the birth when they visit and so you get lots of nappies/wipes/skincare stuff and clothes pretty much. 
I thought about being different and just doing one but then it felt weird cos as I said no one else really does them so we'll just wait for the birth.

I have my appointment in 3 hours! I just want to know how large my bump is and hear the babies!

Hope your scan went well frangi


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck at your appointment zephyr. I know the feeling. Mine's on Thursday and I can't wait to hear the heart beat again. I also hope she measures my belly with a measuring tape and gives me a number instead of just feeling it and not saying anything.

Baby hasn't been as active yesterday or today. I still feel her move so I know all is well but it's not as crazy as it has been lately. I've gotten worried at random points in the day and contemplated going to the ER to get checked out but then I'll feel her kick and calm down. A few hours later, I'm worrying again haha. Sounds about right for a typical mother though - always worrying about the well-being of their children.


----------



## zephyr

Does she not give you a number in weeks? Mine has been since my second appointment. They can tell how many weeks you are by feeling around. Well hopefully they do measure you next time round :D Its always nice to know if you are measuring spot on or larger or what.
I never paid much attention but its always fun to guess what my number will be this time round. TBH I was way off the mark last time but I reckon maybe 26 weeks?

I feel the same about my movement too sometimes :( It really sucks that no matter what we will always find something to worry about. Mine was odd cos the whole right side was eerily quiet for 2 whole days I even couldn't find a heart beat with the doppler but I did find it across the top so I think one just changed its position and couldn't move much.


----------



## wavescrash

Nope. The last few appointments she's had me lay back and she felt my uterus and told me to sit up and she'd see me in 4 weeks. Didn't say anything regarding what I was measuring. I'm assuming right on track since she hasn't said but I'd still like to know. With my first, my OB would measure with a measuring tape and tell me how many weeks I was measuring. I can't feel the top of my uterus otherwise I'd try to measure myself hahah.


----------



## wavescrash

I just noticed my ticker changed... it went from the 5th image to the 6th :) I get so excited when that happens, I don't know why. Probably because it looks like I'm so close to the end of it :)


----------



## zephyr

Well you are getting close to the end of it! Over halfway!! Even if you went overdue you have what 19 and a half weeks at the absolute max until you meet your baby:D Scary huh! I like the ticker, I never noticed it till you pointed it out but yes it does look far along :D
As for your appointment thats weird aye, we have a book we take in every time and the midwife writes down urine results, blood pressure, the fundal height, the fetal position, the fetal heart rates, extra notes and urmmm I cant remember what else. So she doesn't say in weeks how far along I am just says I am growing very well, but she notes it down on the fundal height in my book so I see it anyways.

My appointment went well, everything normal. Measuring 26 weeks! For once I was right haha
They have mucked up my scan results though, said my boy is a girl and said they dont know what the other one is. They got the two mixed up and have mixed the results for evething! But because everything seemed fine its no biggie but how on earth does a tech do that? She didn't seem very on to it when we went so I'm not surprised but really, I had to tell her no the boy is the one on the left head down the girl is the top one.
My midwife says it often happens, they mix up twins when sending the report. I just dont get why, is it really that hard to get left and right mixed up?
So anyways I wont be having another scan until the 1st of Feb. Not too far away I guess though. It was meant to be 2 weeks but my midwife said going by the report we will be safe to recheck at the growth scan.

We got another box of baby clothing delivered :d and its all almost brand new clothing! I was so excited to see all the pink! I wish more blue would show up though, poor boy! OH's mum has gone pink crazy!


----------



## zephyr

Thats like 3 weeks away omg time is flying!! 

I forgot to add that I get another appointment at 26 weeks, then another at 28 weeks cos of the changeover with the hospital care sometimes they take ages so she likes to add an extra appointment in there just in case the referral takes too long.

My midwife also said she would like to be kept up to date with everything and for me to kep in touch. That she can still be at the birth if she doesn't have any training days or anything on! That she went to her last twin mums birth and even delievered one of the babies so this is good news :D She said though she may not deliver them, she can be there as a support person.


----------



## wavescrash

What an exciting sounding appointment zephyr! Another scan so soon? Exciting indeed!

My OB carries a laptop around and updates our charts while talking to us. She doesn't say much about what she's documenting but I'd assume if anything were wrong, she'd make comment. I get my urine test results via voicemail (it's like a message box that the nurse calls and leaves me a message with all my test results and I just call the personalized number and check my messages.) I see my weight and blood pressure when they take it or weigh me but that's about it.

I'm hoping now that I'm further along she'll measure me and tell me or I could just ask I suppose haha. I'm excited for this appointment because it's almost the 3rd trimester (I _should_ see her again at 27 weeks) and that's when things really get exciting. You start going to the doc more often, the GD test, etc... so I'm hoping something different happens at this appointment.

I hope she discusses an upcoming test or says "see you in 3 weeks!" instead of 4... something, anything. I'm so tired of going in for 10 minutes to be told "see you in a month!" Hahaha.


----------



## Ems77

Mine is the same way, go in every four weeks to be told, "See you in another 4 weeks". I have seriously considered skipping a couple. I am old hat at this, I have my own doppler and she is VERY active. To be listened to with a doppler and told, see ya in four weeks is pretty pointless really. I did in fact miss a few with DD#1 due to the fact that we were in Germany, new to the country, had one car and the doc was 45 mins away. She is in good health, always has been.

Been sick again :growlmad: and growing. My tummy has puffed out a little more and itches from time to time. I went dancing the other night and my legs and feet swelled up pretty good, sheesh! That is actually new from the other two, didn't happen with them at all.


----------



## zephyr

Aww that sucks :( We get a book that has pictures of the babies development and what to expect and the middle page is where they document everything! and they have done this as long as I can remember the same booklet was given when I had my first daughter.
That would drive me nuts not knowing anything! Maybe you should ask her how big you are measuring? I guess if theres anything wrong like if you are measuring bigger or smaller they would say something but its still nice to know aye.

Well did I have an exhausting afternoon or what?! My phone was on silent and my sister who I have not seen since Feb last year was travelling through on the bus and they stopped here for half an hour! I had 15 minutes to run to the bus stop which is just down the road but in my state I cant rush too much and it was so hot outside!!
I'm not kidding, it was like out of a bloody movie! My son kept dropping his money he decided to take, my daughter couldn't find her other shoe when she just had it on her foot 30 seconds beforehand! I arrived at the bus stop just as my sister and her partner were getting on the bus :( awh it was awful! I couldn't even say bye! I couldn't see where they were sitting and the bus was leaving. If I had of been 15 seconds earlier, like actually 15 seconds (they were just getting on the steps to get on as I arrived) I could of stopped them even for a hug but we were just a fraction too long.
I stood and waved as the bus left though, but when she checked her phone and realised I was actually there she was just as gutted and they were sitting on the other side so thats why we couldn't see them and they couldn't see us :(


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa, I had a very bad morning with sickness today it was so awful I was worried I wasn't even going to make it out of the house. My sickness has been better for so long but the last week its just uggh reminding me that it can still come back at any time lol but today was so bad, I could not even hold down a sip of water!


----------



## luci and bump

I'm due with my first on May 31st :) We're team yellow, and have our 20 week scan Jan 16th, when I'll be 20+3 (according to my 12 week scan) Sooooo tempting to find out the sex, but determined to stay strong haha


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah I'm going to ask her how I'm measuring on Thursday. I'm curious!

Aww that's unfortunate :( I'd have been so upset. When will you get the chance to see her next?


----------



## zephyr

I'm not sure, when I get a car and can make the trip! They were on holiday and didn't even realise the bus was stopping for lunch in our town until they got here.
Good luck with your appointment, I hope she tells you I can't see why not?

I decided to take more pics of our cot, it is almost overflowing with stuff but it is obvious just by looking at it that we need more blue! OMG just looking at it makes me get butterflies, I am so nervous!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02046.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 10









DSC02047.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wavescrash

Aw well hopefully it's not too long before you can visit. And wowwww! What a collection you've got there :)


----------



## cliqmo

luci and bump said:


> I'm due with my first on May 31st :) We're team yellow, and have our 20 week scan Jan 16th, when I'll be 20+3 (according to my 12 week scan) Sooooo tempting to find out the sex, but determined to stay strong haha


Hiya Luci :wave:

We are also expecting our 1st on 31st May :yipee: :happydance:

Our scan is 17th January - but we hope to find out the sex because I want to know if we are :pink: or :blue: :thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Hi Girls!!!

Welcome Luci...good luck at your scan on the 16th! We also stayed strong and are still team yellow!

Zephyr - wow look at all those things in the cot!! Looking great.

Anti - hope you are well and work is not too hard going.

Talking of appointments, my next one is in a couple weeks - i'll be nearly 25 weeks then. Apart from my 20 week scan I haven't had an appointment since 16 weeks. Then we get another at 28 weeks so that will be a much shorter wait.

Waves - funny you should say about baby going quiet...mine did that yesterday and worried me. I did every so often feel little kicks and wiggles but not like normal, then baby had a little wiggle around in the evening and is up and going this morning. I guess they are getting into a sleep cycle now and if they move position or turn around we won't feel so much.

Hope you are all well :)


----------



## RBurnett

less then a week for my scan..im soo excited to find out what we having and cos im further along then 20 weeks they sould be able to find out! :)


----------



## kwood

Hi ladies, sorry I have been mia for so long. We have been so busy with moving plus we didn't have internet for a little while. 

We had our 20 week scan on the 19th of December, everything was fine with baby, said it was measuring bigger than normal but within guidelines - which was followed by lots a teasing from DH. We stayed team yellow. 

DH has been able to feel the baby kick and I think he really enjoyed that as he kept his hand on my belly for ages even though he had felt it kick a dozen times.

The other bit of good news is we had our company kick off conference on the 6th of January and they handed out new company handbooks and for maternity pay before we only got SMP but in the new handbook we get the 6 weeks at 90% and then for the next 33 weeks we get SMP plus 20% of our pay. 

I have my appointment with my new midwife in 45 minutes, I'm excited because she covers the hospital where I wanted to have my baby anyway and this hospital does proper antenatal classes were the other hospital only gave out a video. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and look forward to hearing about more pink and blues. :flower:


----------



## anti

welcome luci!

Front page updated. Let me know if i've missed anything...


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I'm due may 28th and I'm team blue :) x


----------



## YoungNImum

I dnt get bump measured till 28wk cause that when my next scan is. And iv only seen mw once at 16wk and she never made me another appointment with her because up at hospital for scan nxt month. With my daughter I used to measure myself with the tape the night before my appointment.

Zephyr: what a bundle! 

Luci: welcome hope you have a great scan. 

One thing I no for certain is I have 1 active baby growing inside me, used my bladder as a trampoline yesterday evening, lost count of how many trips I had to take to toilet! 
X


----------



## YoungNImum

Welcome aidans mum :)

Zephyr: I can't find you on Facebook? X


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi Ladies, I joined this group and haven't really had too much time to post, so apologies for being a terrible threadmate! :winkwink:

I have my scan on Thursday and I am desperately hoping that bubba shows off their bits! I just cannot believe how quickly this pregnancy is going but I guess running around after my toddler gives me no time to relax and think about it! lol

As this is #3 I do not get another MW appointment until 28 weeks where I have my anti-d injection, and as of yet I haven't had my fundal height measured. But with my DS the MW always wrote in my book so she could see whether I was growing too fast etc! You ladies should ask for the MW measurement if they don't record it! 

I hope all you ladies are keeping well, and I will endeavour to be a better threadmate. x


----------



## RBurnett

teeny weeny - where from Kent are u, im Rochester!


----------



## YoungNImum

Welcome back :) another anti-d person, I found it ok with my daughter, oh got his blood took on Friday to see which blood group he is. We thought our doctor could check for us when I was carrying my daughter which was my first pregnancy, but apparently not, so we never knew what he was. Be good to no either way this time tho. X


----------



## RBurnett

does everyone mumtobe have a anti-d injection and what is it for?


----------



## YoungNImum

It's to do with blood group, I'm rh-D negative so iv to to get anti-D incase baby positive, but if my partner also negative then means baby is and I won't need to get Anti-D injection. They will tell you if your rare blood group an need anti-d. 
The anti-D injection is only necessary for RhD-negative mothers with RhD-positive babies as there is a slight risk that their blood might mix and cause the mother to form antibodies. The antibodies can cause complications for subsequent RhD positive babies.


----------



## RBurnett

Thank you, didnt know any of that. I dont think i will need one then.


----------



## YoungNImum

The first lot of bloods they take from you at booking appointment tells you about blood, look near the bk of ur green folder the results should be there :) x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

RBurnett said:


> teeny weeny - where from Kent are u, im Rochester!

I live in Chislehurst, the other side of the river from you! I don't think Rochester is that far from me though. x


----------



## RBurnett

found it thanks im A pos


----------



## RBurnett

Teeny Weeny said:


> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> teeny weeny - where from Kent are u, im Rochester!
> 
> I live in Chislehurst, the other side of the river from you! I don't think Rochester is that far from me though. xClick to expand...

Yeah not too far away. Chislehurst is lovely, some amazing houses there x


----------



## kwood

My midwife appointment went well, she seemed really nice. As I am changing hospitals they basically have to start my notes again, which means an extra set of blood test..booh. On the positive they do an extra scan at 34 weeks so get to see bubba again before due date now. :) 

I have to go to the hospital on Thursday so they take the bloods and re-do my mat notes. It will be nice as I will get to see where I will have the baby (the previous hospital I was with you did all you midwife/scans at one hospital and gave birth at a different hospital which I always thought was a little strange as you don't see the hospital you give birth in until the baby comes)


----------



## bumpin2012

Waves: My dr never told me how many weeks im measuring either, I assume that Im measuring on schedule though, else she would be concerned.

Zephyr: WOW what a haul! I dont have much for baby yet! I know what crib im ordering, im just waiting to see if it goes on sale. Same with the car seat and stroller...Well the car seat anyways, the stroller im getting doesn't go on sale, but im keeping an eye out for a used one. The only thing I have bought for baby at this point are some cloth diapers, and a few onsies...

24 weeks today! Baby is officially VIABLE! I realized last night that I might have 8weeks max left of work, depending on my poor aching tailbone. Im visiting my chiropractor weekly now for my SI joint pain. I had planned on working up to 34 weeks, but Im thinking I wont stay later than 32, IF I can still manage. The end of this pregnancy seems so far away, but so close at the same time. I just hope I get everything done before baby arrives!


----------



## frangi33

Hey bumpin 2012 sorry to hear about you back, I hope you can soldier on so you get to spend the most amount of time with the baby when he/she arrives!

We have abosolutely nothing so far but I do know what nursery set I would like - its a little pricey though so we are waiting to see if any further discount happens on the sales.

We had our 20 week scan yesterday - everything is fine, there was a little panic when the trainee sonographer had the probe the wrong way around so it looked like the babies heart was on the wrong side - after the professional corrected her position all was fine!

Baby was being very modest sat on its hands but after 40 mins we eventually got a look at the potty end and we are having a girl! Yay :)

Could we get updated on the front page to team pink pretty please, I think the odds are certainly tipped for more boys than girls now!


----------



## zephyr

Is it routine to get an Anti D shot where you guys are? I'm O- and have been explained the whole Rhesus factor before (I bled for ages in my second pregnancy) But I never ever recall getting a shot, ever. Not even when I was bleeding. I rememberI went to the er about it but when it came to my appointment my midwife was reallly angry that the hospital didn't give it to me, but she said it was too late now anyway.
I didn't realise you guys got it routinely though.

Bumpin - Congrats on V day!! Ohh wow how exciting :D Eek that time went fast.
Its funny abotu the baby stuff cos I was too scared to buy anything for ages and much of it was actually forced on me by OH's mum. Stuff just kept arriving, at the time I was so mad! but now I am happy about it. See if she hadn't of started off our baby collection I have no idea if I would even have stuff now tbh, I prob would of waited till after my scan.
I hope your back gets better!

Frangi - Congrats on team pink! and good to hear your scan went well :D


----------



## wavescrash

Zephyr... yeah it's common here. We get it during the pregnancy and then when the baby's born you get another if the baby has a positive blood type. This pregnancy I got my shot at 6 weeks due to my previous losses and not having gotten the shot after them but traditionally you get it at like 26 weeks or something? I don't remember.


Today has been something else. The last few days I've woken up with severe pain in my right side and into my hip. It went away after using the bathroom so I just assumed it was a full bladder pressing on something causing discomfort. The pain would be so severe that I couldn't walk. The last 2 nights I set my alarm for the middle of the night so I was emptying my bladder more often instead of it filling up til morning. When I woke up this morning at 5:30am to use the bathroom, I stood up and fell to the ground (my leg gave out) so that didn't feel too pleasant and I had to almost crawl to the bathroom because of the side/hip pain. Only this time it didn't get better after emptying my bladder and it felt like it was getting worse. We decided to go to the ER.

The physician's assistant was a jerk to start. He wasn't paying attention to what I was saying and told me it was probably musculoskeletal. The nurse came in to start an IV and they were going to give me a shot of morphine for the pain and ordered an x-ray? The nurse double checked and saw the doctor ordered that all on the wrong patient. Luckily she noticed before she gave me the morphine but I was poked for an IV for nothing haha. Oh well. The doc came back and asked if it was my first pregnancy. I said it was my 3rd but only had 2 children and he goes, "Oh the other was an abortion?" Uhh no, a miscarriage... it was just so rude the way he assumed it was an abortion. Probably because I'm young but rude all the same.

They ordered a urinalysis and apparently I have a bladder infection. I feel the pain traveling up to my kidney so I'm paranoid it's actually a kidney infection but we'll see how things go. They gave me Tylenol and started a prescription of antibiotics that I take 2x a day for 7 days. Then they sent me up to L&D per my OB's orders for a non-stress test to make sure it didn't cause any preterm labor (untreated UTIs can apparently.) I had no contractions so they sent me home and I picked up some cranberry juice to help fight the UTI.

The pain hasn't gotten any better so far (we all know Tylenol does NOTHING for anything) so if I still feel crappy tomorrow night after taking 3 more doses of my antibiotics I may make another trip to the ER to see if it is in fact my kidneys. I went to the bathroom after coming home from the ER this morning and could barely walk back to my bed. The pain in my side/hip was so severe that I just collapsed on the floor. I've never had a bladder infection before so I don't know what's normal and not normal you know? Oh well. I had to call out of work for tonight which sucks since I barely have hours but OH has picked up a second job and is getting decent hours there so I hope that makes up for what I've lost.

I also woke from my nap to a package with my crib hardware so OH assembled it and I found an old crib sheet we used with my (first) daughter so I just put that on there for now until we get a new set. It's so exciting to finally have it in the room. Feels more real now :)

My sister also text me saying she's picked out games for my baby shower and tomorrow night we're getting together to go to a party store to get decorations and such. 19 days away!!!!

And last but not least, pictures of the crib! I want to put some wall decorations behind it but need to decide what I want to do.

https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxlvmuMkS21qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxlvplyMIA1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg


----------



## Ems77

RBurnett said:


> found it thanks im A pos

So am I!!!!!  

Felt crappy again today. Only sick for the first part, but in general pain for the second... ug! 

Bumpin' congrats on your V-day, I am waiting for mine with baited breath, not too terribly worried about anything, but this pregnancy is way different from the other two. I have an OB appt tomorrow, getting the permission for my 3D/4D scan, then I will be calling to make that appt.


----------



## anti

front page updated! Congrats frangi!!


----------



## rjsmam

Welcome to all the new ladies!

congrats frangi!!! there's so many team pinks here! I *think* I am too but the scan lady wasnt 100% sure as the cord was between the legs, although she couldnt' see any dangly bits at any angle.

Zephyr  so sorry about missing your sister  such a bummer when things like that happen! Will you get a chance to see her soon? Im close to my sister but she lives in the south of france so I can imagine the trauma of just missing her

Waves  urgh you poor thing  I hope it passes real soon. I once had a bladder infection that gave me such a high fever that I was delirious & admitted to hosp  I had no other symptoms it took them ages to actually realise what it was. Its strange how it can present itself. Tylenol is the equivalent of paracetamol isnt it? Im with you on that one too  its all we can really take but I dont bother as it does nothing! Hope your oh is looking after you well. The crib looks great also  v exciting. 

No real news from me  am soooo tired but otherwise fine. My friend who also had her early reassurance scan got on great and saw a wee 8wk heartbeat blinking away  am so pleased for her & weve been doing loads of preg/baby chat which is great. Got my 22wk apmnt next wk but like most of the other uk ladies I expect a cursory apmnt & to be told see you in 4wks or whatever lol. Until I had the wee bleed at 16wks not a single midwife had even felt my tummy  wonder if they will next wk.



x


----------



## yazzy

Waves - I hope you are feeling better soon. Even if it is in your kidneys the antibiotics will clear it up.

Well i've been a bit anxious because little bubs I think has moved position as i'm not getting all the movements that I was over the last week. I feel baby kicking in the morning and evening and I do get movements in the day but it just isn't as strong...i'm wondering because I have an anterior placenta if the baby has moved behind it. I got the doppler out last night and the heartbeat is in a different place and baby promptly started kicking at it lol!


----------



## zephyr

Waves - Oh no! I hope you feel better soon, that ER trip sounds awful what a stink thing to say. I hope it all clears up soon.

I woke up at 6am this morning to pee and vomit uggh everyones still asleep I couldn't get back to sleep. So totally over this morning sickness thing though I think I know what the culprit is again. My iron intake! This is so infuriating that I have to keep taking a break from taking iron just to stop me from being sick, even though I know I need it, more so cos I am having twins! I have had low iron in all my pregnancies and I really really want to try and avoid it this time round too but I am unsure if I can if I can't even take anything for it.
And of course my appetite is whacked, last night I couldn't even eat tea so had to have a protein shake instead. I am so packed full of babies I am starting to get uncomfortable now. 
Yesterday I could not breathe and could not get comfortable or in any position to help with my breathing. Couldn't eat cos I was too full, couldn't drink much either and when I lay down to rest cos my body ached from holding myself up all day my hips and lower back would then start aching.
I have a feeling this is probably the start of whats to come :( I read stories online of people who have been pregnant with twins and it sounds rough and I'm really quite scared of how uncomfortable I am going to get.


----------



## boys04

Add me to team pink


----------



## Ems77

3D/4D scan scheduled for Valentine's Day!!!! Sooooooo excited!!!


----------



## zephyr

Oh yay Vaurissa thats great news! and on Valentines day too :D 

Congrats on team pink boys!

While I was in town I picked up a facemask from Lush (haha I'm obssessed with that place) the one they took off our shelves over a year ago because they couldn't import anything with honey in it! Anyways I put it on and the smell instantly reminded me of happy times and lifted my mood :D annnnnnd it was free cos I took back my empty pots :p 

I'm not gunna lie though, today was pretty awful up until then! I cried most of it LOL it was so rediculous OH got a video tape of me having a cry! just so he could show me how funny it looked and he was right, it did look pretty sad/funny I do feel slightly better now though.

Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## Ems77

Thar she blows!!! :-D It's now a baby bump and no longer a fat bump. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0395.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0396.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Vaurissa, what a great bump you have there! 
Waves, Sorry to hear about your pain, its sounds terrible. I hope the antibiotics kick in soon and you feel better quickly. :hugs:
Zephyr, sorry to hear you were upset. :flower:

Today ladies is my 20 week scan, and as you can imagine I couldn't sleep! I have been up since 5.30am and now it is just me and the toddler awaiting the awakening of the rest of the house! 
We definately want to find out gender so hopefully I can update when I get back. 

I hope you all have a lovely day. xx


----------



## Ems77

Boys04- check this out... a thread about you... you have the natives waiting with baited breath! :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/849906-boys04-anyone-know.html


----------



## cliqmo

Yey congratulations Boys!! Wonderful news!!


----------



## sharon0302

Congratulations Boys!

My scan is in the morning but hospital policy is not to tell! I am having 4 D scan in Feb, but as my son is being a bit anti girl I was hoping maybe for a hint cause if it is going to be a little sister I would want time between now and 4D scan to work on him! We wouldn't let on to knowing anything so he could find out "with us" at 4D one.


----------



## anti

Front page updated! Congrats boys! Nearly Friday!! yay! Then I only have two more weeks left of this rubbish place I call work! :) So excited!


----------



## RBurnett

My scan is MONDAY and i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: guys soooo sorry I have been MIA for so long - I have literally had my head stuck in books for these articles/essay things I am writing, I haven't got much time to catch up as I have like 20pages to catch up on - but I hope you are all well and congrats to all that have had their scans and found out genders etc too - will catch up later for a proper individual one but for now hugs to everyone :kiss: sorry!!

P.S. I did have uss on 30 dec and all was well and s/he was very good and didn't flash so still team :yellow: :) xx


----------



## boys04

Thanks girls for my kind words it means alot. Been girl shopping and it still feels like a dream


----------



## Charlie_x

Someone take me off may 14th and put me on May 18th and expecting a girlie please!


----------



## RBurnett

just to let you know Tesco are doing buy1 get 2 free on huggie wipes and Asdas baby event starts on the 14th!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just to update we are having a beautiful baby Girl! :cloud9:
So convinced it was another boy we are thrilled!


----------



## RBurnett

Great news teeny weeny, one of each!


----------



## jay004

SOOO many girls for us May 2012 ladies, congrats all =]


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats to all the ladies who've recently had scans and even found out genders!


I had my 23 week appointment this morning. I've gained 9lbs so far which is exciting because it's all happened in the last week and a half. I had barely gained anything prior to that. Her heart rate was 155 bpm. It took the nurse ages to find it because she was moving so much. When she finally did, she could only get it long enough to get a reading and then the baby kicked and moved away haha. What a little stinker she is already! She did the same with my non-stress test the other day - kept kicking the monitors and moving away.

My doctor FINALLY measured my uterus with a measuring tape and I'm measuring 24 weeks, so a week ahead. Hannah must've had a growth spurt because going over my ultrasound it showed an EDD of two days later than my actual due date. Due date hasn't changed but I just thought that was funny I'm a week ahead now. I go back Feb 9th when I'll be 27 weeks, 3rd trimester! Can't believe we're already getting there.

She gave me orders to get my glucose screening & rhogam (for being RH -) shot for 28 weeks. I asked about my UTI. I said I've been on meds for 48 hours and still have pain. She said my urinalysis there came back negative (so why do I still have pain???) but wants me to get a repeat urinalysis after I've completed the antibiotics. I don't get why since it came back negative today already but whatever. I have an appointment with my regular doc tomorrow so I'll ask him as well. They (reg doc) called and left a voicemail that my thyroid came back normal so I don't need to worry about that. Thank goodness :)

I'm also going to redo my baby registry today. Forget if I mentioned or not but I started it when I was only 12 weeks pregnant. Almost all of it has gone clearance and they've done a huge reset of merchandise at work (I work at Target, where I registered) but they finished the reset today so TONS of new baby stuff is out meaning I can go update my registry with current merchandise since my shower is 2.5 weeks away. Speaking of, my sister and I went out last night and she bought tons of stuff for my shower. She got decorations, plates, cups, banners, centerpieces, etc. Next paycheck she's getting favors and prizes.

AND last but not least, my updated bump picture.

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/23w3.png


----------



## Ems77

Check this out! 

Originally Posted by jayne191284 View Post
I work for Lush and while there are certain essential oils that aren't safe for use in pregnancy, there isn't enough of these oils in our products to do any harm at all!!

Just be careful getting out of the bath if you have something quite oily

Enjoy

xx


----------



## zephyr

Haha nice! I had something very oily and it was so hard to get out O_O I kind of had to crawl out and almost got myself stuck! Its good to know that everything is fine to use.

Well I have heaps more energy today, not sore at all except for a stabbing pain on and off on my lower right side, sort of in my hip area but up a teeny bit, its like the booby stabby pain I had a while back, anyone know what it is? Maybe its just more stretching 

I am surprised at how quickly I go from being incredibly sore and over being pregnant to feeling fine and feel like I could run a marathon! and I have been on a mission to declutter my home! Its been driving me nuts and finally today I got stuck into it. I have a box of toys and a garbage bag full of clothing to go to the op shop and I aint even got started yet!

Will update my 23 week photo tomorrow, omg 23 weeks! I could have my babies here in like 13 weeks time?! 15 at the most! Now that is scary and exciting both at the same time.


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> I have been on a mission to declutter my home! Its been driving me nuts... (Hey! Me too! LOL)
> Will update my 23 week photo tomorrow, omg 23 weeks! I could have my babies here in like 13 weeks time?! 15 at the most! Now that is scary and exciting both at the same time.Yeah it is! Wow!

-


----------



## anti

Front page updated! I think my nipples are starting to leak! :blush:


----------



## YoungNImum

Stock up on breast pads! X


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies, for the past 2 days i have a very un active baby! HB easily found and sounds very stong on the doppler.

Question.. If the hb is good buy little or no movement is there still cause for concern?


----------



## RBurnett

Oh i just noticed the fruit hasnt changed from 22 to 23 weeks :(


----------



## boys04

booked up for another scan for tomorrow so fingers crossed I can see her bits and it may sink in more


----------



## sharon0302

Had my scan- everything was great!

Our hospital doesn't reveal gender but sonographer referred to baby in feminine and both me and OH saw no boy bits between legs, so we are thinking girl. Now we wait til 18th February to find out for sure!

O and my due date has been changed to 22nd May!


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Hey ladies, for the past 2 days i have a very un active baby! HB easily found and sounds very stong on the doppler.
> 
> Question.. If the hb is good buy little or no movement is there still cause for concern?




RBurnett said:


> Oh i just noticed the fruit hasnt changed from 22 to 23 weeks :(

If there's a strong heartbeat, less movement isn't a cause for concern. Baby could have turned in such a way that the kicks are inward and not outward so you don't feel it as much. I had 2 days with almost no movement this past week and now the baby is as active as ever.

My fruit didn't change either. It doesn't for a few more weeks. 26 weeks it changes and stays the same for a few more. Same after that.


----------



## hoping29

Has anyone ordered a pram/travel system yet? We looked at the icandy, bugaboo snd uppsbaby today. Liked all 3 and each had there own perks but uppababy was cheapest, £740 inc car seat but still have car seat bases aswell. more expensive by far than quinny/silvercross but much better quality to. 
Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## cliqmo

We want to get the uppababy vista too :yipee:


----------



## wavescrash

Haven't ordered it yet but my sister and a co-worker are splitting to cost of the one I picked out as a gift and I'll get it at my baby shower in 2 weeks.

This is the one I'm getting: https://www.target.com/p/Graco-Alano-Travel-System-Meadow-Menagerie/-/A-13478066


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - you too? Ohh I thought I had gone mad or something! I have so much to take to the second hand store now! I am just having a quick meal break then I am back into it :D

Rburnett - I been having the same on and off, its mainly the usually active baby on the right (the girl) who is very quiet now and since my scan I barely used my doppler but have been using again cos I have been a bit worried. These babies!! haha I'm sure everything is fine :D

hoping - I probably dont count with the travel thing! I have my twin stroller its a Zooper. I still need to get some baby capsules or carseats though but was going to wait a bit longer see if we actually get a car first, if not then I'll hire one.

Tomorrow I view this car! I hope so badly that it is good! It has 7 seats and just what we need. I have to travel about an hour to go view it though which is a bummer, not really looking forward to that but fingers crossed it checks out okay and its not a wasted trip.

Today I am sorting through more stuff, considering I was almost crippled 3 days ago I have no idea where this burst of energy came from! But I like it since I am able to get everything clean and sorted. I have powered through half of the house already chucking what we dont need, the last room I am doing is my daughters room, I have been putting that off for a reason. They just have too much stuff but on the upside they aren't here so they can't whine about what I get rid of! haha I'mma meanie.


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies

Been super busy at work these days, got home from work so exhausted all I could do was fall into bed. Then this morning I found out that my Grandmother passed away last night. A bit of a piss off as no one actually called to let me know she was SICK let alone dying, and I found out she had passed away b/c my aunt sent out a message on FACEBOOK. So now im trying to organize a cross country flight for a funeral, and will likely be MIA again...


----------



## Ems77

boys04 said:


> booked up for another scan for tomorrow so fingers crossed I can see her bits and it may sink in more

Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## yazzy

Bumpin - i'm sorry to hear about your Grandmother, can't believe no-one told you! 

Rburnett - I posted on here the other day because I hadn't felt as strong movements and I think it was the position baby was in. If you are worried at any point I would always advise a quick call to your midwife, they should be happy to help.

For me with travel systems I personally don't want one with everything or need it as I really don't like seeing babies in car seats being pushed around instead of a flat pram - please no-one take that the wrong way as it is only personally preference. I am getting a Silver Cross (3D) I think, its from my cousin, used literally a few times because they got given 2 pram/pushchairs lol. I love the look of it and it has really good reviews. As I am getting that one free I might a few months down the road get a 3 wheeler because I need something that is good across fields because of walking dogs and I also show them which involves a lot of trips around showgrounds!

So how is everyone feeling now?


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin - sorry to hear about your grandmother! and that is sad no one said anything to you :(

Yazzy - I am feeling okay today actually :) I had a decent sleep and didn't wake up too sore. Feeling quite queasy though but so far breakfast has stayed down! thats always a bonus :D

I go look at this car this morning kind of excited, kinda not. Hope the trip isn't a waste of money tbh 
Oh yeah and yesterday someone had gone and cleared out the cloth nappies that were on sale, there were barely any left so instead of just getting one or two I got 4 of them just in case they are gone before I can get them next cos then I will be paying full price.
So now we have 17 of them! I have no idea how many I am going to need? Was gunna get 20 or 30 of them but I'm not sure? Anyone know?


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks Ladies, I finally managed to get a straight answer from my dad - No cross country trip for me. (which im rather happy about) Grandma's wishes were for cremation and burial with my Grandpa (who is buried in another province) so there will be a memorial service for her in June. 

Im not getting a travel system. I really dont like the ones that are available, they all seem like overpriced junk (at least the ones in my area) so Im getting an infant carrier for the car, and either a BOB revolution stroller or a Valco Baby Trimode. Both are a bit pricey, but They have adapters to fit the infant carrier, and are designed for jogging/walking on rough unever terrain. I have 2 dogs, that LOVE to be out on the trails so I needed something more rugged. The Valco Baby also has the ability to be converted into a double if necessary.

Zephyr: did you get the car? I hope you find something that you like and that suits your needs. We have 2 smaller cars ATM...OH wants to buy a minivan and retire my car, which is completely functional for us, but I HATE minivans...and seeing as I'll be the one who primarily drives it, its really hard to agree...but my little 2 door is old, wanting to be retired, and there is no way that I can get a baby + gear into that car.


----------



## Tink84

Bumpin sorry to hear about your grandma :(

Congrats to everyone on finding out the gender :D You's must all be so excited to be able to shop for colour :D

We had our 20wk scan on Friday and up until the last few days I was adament to stay team yellow. Thursday night I was debating over finding out. Went from scan and said we were unsure. Took measurements etc and then she said looks like baby has made it's mind up for you's. B had legs crossed, was sat on them and had the cord between it's legs too for extra good measures to make sure we didn't find out. So were staying team yellow :D. Everything was fine though and were measuring on date. So due 28th May still. Have an anterior placenta though and so not felt any movements yet and B is sat firmly on the left of my bump.

Our pram is ordered. Yay!!! Silver cross 3D!!

A colleague is giving me a cot bed and OH's parents are buying the matress and other bits and pieces now instead of the cot bed :D

Yesterday we had our engagement shoot - OH sister is a photographer :D So can't wait to see the finished pictures.

And then we went shopping and OH's mum couldn't resist buying B some clothes lol. OH was just as bad though!! Just glad we finally found an outfit on with I LOVE MY DADDY


----------



## hoping29

yazzy said:


> For me with travel systems I personally don't want one with everything or need it as I really don't like seeing babies in car seats being pushed around instead of a flat pram - please no-one take that the wrong way as it is only personally preference. I am getting a Silver Cross (3D) I think, its from my cousin, used literally a few times because they got given 2 pram/pushchairs lol. I love the look of it and it has really good reviews. As I am getting that one free I might a few months down the road get a 3 wheeler because I need something that is good across fields because of walking dogs and I also show them which involves a lot of trips around showgrounds!

You are right, babies must not be left in a car seat for more than 2hrs when they are young as it affects posture etc. The travel system we are getting is a lie flat pram, with a seperate stroller attatchment for when baby is about 6 months and then obviously a car seat which is seperate again (although does fit to the chassis of the travel system) which is essential for taking baby anywhere when you will be in a car. We looked at silver cross aswell and that was my first choice until I saw the Uppababy. Plus silvercross have been making prams for donkeys years so are always a good bet. My dad is very kindly going halves with us on the pram system although he is trying to insist on buying the whole thing but I won't let him as it is too expensive.

As for movements, I finally felt baby at 20 weeks and can feel kicks quite strongly. I still have days where I really don't feel baby at all though so know why you other girls worry but I just assume it is because baby moves around so much still. Just check wih the doppler if I am worried.

Found a brilliant chair for the nursery today, a rocker style with foot style (like the Poang from Ikea) except for chair and footstool it was only £34 from Aldi, so really chuffed with that.

Bump getting bigger by the day, will try and upload a photo when I have the chance.


----------



## wavescrash

Yesterday at work I had 2 or 3 customers make comment that I look like I'm due soon or any day now.

I mean, I know I'm getting larger each day (quite literally) but just a few weeks ago everyone who asked how far along I was would be amazed I was already so far into the pregnancy. They commented how small I was. And now I'm being told I look like I'm ready to pop?!

I seriously wonder just how large I'm going to get hahaha. I'm already almost as big as I was at the end with my first!


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin - I know what you mean about driving a minivan! I couldn't even test drive it yesterday I was too scared to haha so my dad did for me! The car was great and we would of brought it however I made it a big deal to ask about rust etc in or outside the car and she never once mentioned the rusted seat where the car had been water damaged! It was completely left out in every email! I was so pissed so anyways we had to say no which is a shame cos it was perfect otherwise. I get the feeling this is why they are selling the car? 

So I'm back to looking again yay me haha.


----------



## anti

gone really quiet in here!! Hope you're all ok.

Zephyr - sorry about the car but best to wait until you find one that you are 100% happy with!

I have two weeks left of work now. Next Friday is my last day and I cannot wait!!!! So so excited to get the hell out of here! Back ache is really beginning to take hold now and Im struggling more and more everyday. Looking forward to being at home so I can rest when I need to. :)

My SIL is due in March and her baby is lying sideways across her tummy and the docs keep trying to turn baby every week but he keeps going back. They hoping he's gonna stay where he should be else she's gonna have to have a c section. 

Not long now and we'll all be starting antenatal classes and stuff... still not to sure what I should expect from them! I have a breastfeeding class as well in April... should be interesting!


----------



## rjsmam

Anti  I am super jealous :haha: unfortunately I have to work as long as I can but would totally finish earlier if I could. It will soon come round! Hope your sils little one plays ball & she doesnt need the section. 

Zephyr  bummer about the car again  hopefully the right one will present itself very soon & will make all the to & fro-ing all worthwhile! :flower:

Waves  I know what you mean about the comments  I was just saying to a friend how in the early days I was the time to come round where people would know. Now I feel a bit odd about random people I dont know very well talking about the size of my tummy ! :wacko:

Hoping/yazzy  thanks for the info on the travel system/car seats  I didnt really know that. Our budget is very small but will bear it in mind :)

Bumpin  so sorry about your grandma :hugs: although I am sure you're grateful you dont have to make another cross country trip

Tink  congrats on the scan & well done on staying team yellow! The engagement shoot sounds fantastic too exciting times! :thumbup:

i'm sure i've missed someone & hope you're all having a good start to the wk!

Gah the wk end was so short! We had friends round on Sat night for food & our blokes had a few beers  but they stayed til 2am  was so annoyed! They had their 10month old with them too, although she was good as gold & slept in a wee travel cot. But was tired all day yest. I guess Im grateful to be keeping so well in this pregnancy, after all Im no spring chicken, but the tiredness is unreal. I have my 22wk check up on Wed, checked my book & realise after that I dont see anyone again til 28wks  argh is it just me or is this next stage so looooong!!! 


x


----------



## sharon0302

hoping29 said:


> Has anyone ordered a pram/travel system yet? We looked at the icandy, bugaboo snd uppsbaby today. Liked all 3 and each had there own perks but uppababy was cheapest, £740 inc car seat but still have car seat bases aswell. more expensive by far than quinny/silvercross but much better quality to.
> Any thoughts or comments?

We ordered a silver cross one yesterday from mothercare £300 inc free car seat. Lovely pram!


----------



## RBurnett

I am have a :blue: Baby. Im soo happy to be having a son as my first.

Baby is very healthy and weighs a whopping 1lb 1oz.

I have a low lying placenta so have another scan at 32 weeks and if its not moved i will need a c section :nope:
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-16 19.34.58(1).jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









2012-01-16 19.36.10.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4









2012-01-16 19.36.27.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3









2012-01-16 19.43.04.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7









2012-01-16 19.43.35.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rjsmam

Congrats RBurnett!!! loving your pics too, fingers crossed that placenta moves to avoid the need for a cs



x


----------



## jay004

Hiya ladies,

I am considering changing doctors as I would like to know how much my baby weighs, where my placenta is located, and just an overall better knowledge of what is going on in there! 

I have asked questions like these, but felt like I was stupid for asking by her responses. Also, compared to everyone's u/s pictures I have seen, they seemed much more detailed. I have never even be assured that my little guy has 10 fingers and toes!

Would you ladies tough it out and cross your fingers it goes well (since I'm already 23 weeks deep) or should I find someone who can provide answers to this?


----------



## zephyr

My 23 week bump! Its a bit late though :p
 



Attached Files:







23.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## zephyr

Rburnett - Congrats! and I hope it moves for you too :)

Jay - I'm really not sure what I would do in your situation. I think I would probably stick with her if she is nice otherwise and has a good history with babies. It depends on how she makes you feel, if your gut says change then change! But then again if you do change its really hard to tell who you will get next and if they will be better. I hope it works out, maybe you could explain to her how you feel about it all, maybe she doesn't realise?

So.....OH broke our damn washing machine!! I am so pissed! We brought a new front loader about a year ago and within 2 weeks he managed to break it by over loading it!
I said to him every time he washed stuff dont over fill it but his loads has progressively gotten bigger and bigger over time.
Last night he comes to bed and says "I think I may of overloaded the washing machine, its not working" and I said what do you mean? How much did you put in it? and he says "All the towels" and I'm like ALL of the towels?? omg!
Anyways told him we would deal with it in the morning and I had a look and sure enough hes managed to break the seal on it again and being a front loader it just does not work without a seal. So I am pretty annoyed at all this cos I had put off the washing for a few days and I already have nothing much to wear cos babies = big me not fit anything! Soo grrr men! and their not listening!! I can't believe he did it again. His nana just phoned and I told her and apparently he did it to hers a number of times too!! and his mother does it also!! So now I know where he learnt that from! I just hope it doesn't cost us anything and that the warrantee will still cover it.
Anyways rant over.... hehe 

I feel pretty good today. Just wanna sleep though cos I am pretty tired.


----------



## anti

RBurnett - congrats on a blue one!! yay!!! Don't stress about your low lying placenta - I have one to, and so does yazzy. I'm sure they'll all move for us. My next nhs scan is 30 March so I hope its moved by then for me to. I've got a 4d private scan on 18 Feb so I'll ask them to check it then as well.

zephyr - sorry about your washing machine - sometimes I wish men wouldnt interfere. I know they only trying to help but if you dont know what you doing - stay away from it!! ggrrr!

AFM - my back is soooo sore and I'm getting that sciatic pain back that I had earlier in the pregnancy. It just doesn't go away now. So glad I only have 9 more days left at work. :) Then I can take a week to relax and then get stuck in with preparing the house for bubs. Still need to redecorate the nursery. sigh* I think we'll have bubs in our room for the first few months anyway so the nursery will have enough time to air with new paint and all that before baby is moved in there.

Hope you are all well and have a good day/night!


----------



## yazzy

Congrats RBurnett on your scan and your blue one! Yep like Anti says we have low lying placenta's aswell but they should move up out of the way.

Jay - i'm with Zephyr, if your team is nice then I wouldn't change. They normally mention your placenta if it is in the way or something otherwise they won't mention it. But I would say on your next appointment that you feel you would like to know more and i'm sure they will accomodate that.

Well today I am off to the doctors...this is a little TMI but went to the toilet yesterday (bowel movement) and there was blood in the toilet and on the paper....I triple checked and it 100% came from the back and not the front so am guessing this is another pregnancy symptom that may be because of constipation! But anyway I think I should get it checked out because I am too scared to try and go again argh! Maybe I need to eat even more fruit and veg but don't want to go overboard or it gives me the opposite effect and I won't be able to stay off the toilet! Oh the joys...fingers crossed it isn't anything serious, will update you this afternoon once i've been.


----------



## anti

yazzy - good luck... I hope it's not piles for your sake... they are so sore! Try taking fibrogel - it really helps and doesn't give the opposite effect. (tastes like crud though!!) I'm sure it'll all be fine. :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Anti! I have just spoken to the midwife and she said if you get a burst blood vessel or little tear it can seem like a lot of blood but it isn't anything to worry about....I have the joys of a possible examination by the doctor now lol! I will see what they give me today and if not I will try anything to help!


----------



## YoungNImum

I had to crap nights sleep but last night I seemed to sleep pretty well thank god, iv started to get stretch marks on top of my old ones :( me and OH both agreed I'm about the size now when I gave birth to my daughter, I dnt only kook huge I feel huge, my daughter was 2am behind in growth born 3days early and only weighed 5lb 12oz so I never really had a full blown bump. X


----------



## sharon0302

RBurnett said:


> I am have a :blue: Baby. Im soo happy to be having a son as my first.
> 
> Baby is very healthy and weighs a whopping 1lb 1oz.
> 
> I have a low lying placenta so have another scan at 32 weeks and if its not moved i will need a c section :nope:

RBurnett I love those body suits!!!!

My SIL is in the same boat about the placenta she has her next scan on 19th fingers crossed for both of you that it moves to a sensible location.


----------



## RBurnett

Thank you ladies

My next scan is the 26th March. Hopefully it will move by then :)

Its so nice to say him now and when i look at the scans i can imagine my lil boy :)


----------



## yazzy

Just a quick update....back from the docs and all is ok, think constipation got the better of my body! Anyway I have been given a bottle of Lactulose to take every night and hopefully this should help. On a good note she had a feel of my tummy and we had a listen to baby's heartbeat...ahhh so in love with bubsy!


----------



## RBurnett

Im suffering with pain running from my back down to my foot. Its so painful and i keep getting shooting pains too. What could this be and how can I get rid of it?


----------



## wavescrash

Sounds like sciatica.


----------



## yazzy

Yep agree....sounds like sciatica. I get that anyway and a few weeks ago I had it really bad but it has eased up. There are a few gently stretches you can do to hopefully help ease it though...apart from that there isn't a lot to help.


----------



## YoungNImum

Congrats on team blue rburnett x


----------



## RBurnett

Oh it hurts so bad. I been hopping around work! Hope it eases up soon.

Thanks youngnimum x


----------



## cliqmo

Hello ladies

Had my 20wk scan today, baby doing very well and measuring on schedule :thumbup:

I have a low lying but anterior placenta which they weren't unduly concerned about as its likely to,move up as the bump grows

Midwife is pretty sure we are team :pink: :cloud9: :happydance:

https://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu204/ali_m_photo/2012-01-18123340.jpg

Just to say the weird shadowing is the reflection of my fingertips where I took the photo of the scan! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> Waves  I know what you mean about the comments  I was just saying to a friend how in the early days I was the time to come round where people would know. Now I feel a bit odd about random people I dont know very well talking about the size of my tummy ! :wacko:
> 
> I have my 22wk check up on Wed, checked my book & realise after that I dont see anyone again til 28wks  argh is it just me or is this next stage so looooong!!!

Hahaha it's like I went from being excited about people noticing and asking me how far along I am to being annoyed when people ask. It's the same conversation every single time and I get it 84579375 times during a shift at work.

Customer: Oh you're expecting! When are you due?
Me: May 10th.
Customer: Aw you've got awhile still!
Me: Yeah, feels like forever.
Customer: Do you know if it's a boy or a girl?
Me: A girl.
Customer: Do you have any names picked out?
Me: We decided to go with Hannah.
Customer: How cute! Is this your first?
Me: No, my second.

EVERY SINGLE TIME. I've actually gotten bored answering how far along I am, gender, name and the fact that this is not my first. Because I'm so young (and look even younger) they expect me to say it IS my first & have nothing much to respond with when I inform them it's my second. Oh well.


And I agree... this stage is taking FOREVER. I feel like I've been in 2nd tri for years now :(


Oh & congrats cliqmo! Welcome to team pink :happydance:


----------



## frangi33

Hey guys sorry I've been mia - work has been so busy with 7 day weeks :(
I've been tryin a daisy birthing group which has been really helpful in coping with all those pregnancy niggles and to start thinking about labour positions etc - are you ladies trying any similar classes or antenatal classes at all?


----------



## yazzy

Cliqmo - congrats on team pink...very exciting! Because everyone seems to know the sex of their baby it feels a bit odd not knowing what I am having lol!

Frangi - I have sent my form off for antenatal classes with my hospital, I think we start them 6 - 8 weeks before the due date. I am also going to look at some parenting classes which my friend recommended because she said they gave you a better tour of the hospital and gave you a really good insight into the birth and things that may be used etc.

Well I started my lactulose yesterday on the advice of the doc and today I feel like I have a wishy washy tummy! Makes sense really because I don't tolerate lactose very well so may not take it every day and just when I need it.


----------



## anti

My antenatal classes start in April. really close to the birth! 

Cliqmo - congrats - will go and update the front page now! Don't worry about the low lying placenta - there's a few of us here like that.

yazzy - we dont know what ours is either... team yellow till the end (if bubs doesn't flash in the next two scans) 

Half way through the week today! Hoping the rest of the wek goes quick. I know it sounds like Im wishing my life away but I just want to stop work... After that it can slow down. :)


----------



## yazzy

Yay Anti...glad I have another team yellow with me! Although looking at a thread of boy v girl scans (potty shots) i'm going to be very shocked if a boy pops out of me because we had a good look at that at my 20 week scan.

So has anyone else been buying more baby things? I am thinking of getting a few bits from Tesco in their baby sale, things like a changing mat, few bottles incase b/f doesn't go to plan etc.


----------



## luci and bump

I'm team yellow too :) Although OH is convinced he saw a little willy at our scan on monday haha. He pointed it out to me on one of our pictures, and if it is a willy, its flipping huge!! So very much doubt it haha. :haha:
We went to the asda baby event yesterday, and bought two boxes of asda newborn nappies for £12, so we now have 160 nappies, which my OH thought would last about a month!!!! We have two bottles so far (think they're dr browns) and a breast pump :) My "auntie" is buying us a changing mat, and another "auntie" has started a little box for me apparently, with toiletries for me and baby in :) :cloud9: Am so lucky my mum has such amazing friends, as her sisters certainly couldnt care less!! :(


----------



## yazzy

Hee hee...your OH was probably looking at baby's leg lol only joking it will be nice to see what the yellow bumps turn into in May!

I'm pretty lucky with family members and friends really, everyone is already planning on getting things for baby and helping out which is great because our wedding is only 12 days before bubs is due so its a pretty expensive time at the mo!

Hmmm baby is being very quiet today, I had kicks when I got up and again at work first thing but very quiet since then...no kicks or wiggles. I'm guessing baby is getting in a sleep/wake cycle though so hopefully this afternoon he/she will be having a party again!


----------



## luci and bump

I still haven't felt any obvious kicks :( Was hoping to speak to the midwife about it after our scan monday, but we didn't see one! Is that normal? To just have the ultrasound and be sent home again? The woman who did the scan didn't really tell us anything, she didnt say if we were measuring on time or anything! All she said was "as far as I can see, everything is ok, but we can never fully rule out everything" She didn't discuss anything!! So i know absolutely nothing, and don't see my MW until Feb 3rd :(
And we STILL!!!!! haven't heard babies heartbeat!!! :cry::growlmad:


----------



## anti

yay for yellow bumps - I think mine is a blue one if Im honest, but will find out in May!

I have loads of stuff for baby already! Will make a proper list and take some photos when I stop work but here's a bit of what I can remember:
Cotbed (need to get a new matteress as its second hand)
2 fitted sheets
1 flat sheet
1 whole bedding set on order - waiting for stock so that they can send it to me
loads and loads of clothes!!!! my mom has bought loads and we've bought a bit but we have so much now!!
2 packs of size 1 huggies newborn diapers
1 pack newborn pampers diapers
1 pack size 2 huggies newborn diapers
about 300 size 3 diapers (huggies and pampers)
loads and loads of wipes and cotton wool pads (all different brands)
loads of breast pads (different brands)
about 4 tommee tippee bottles and 5 avent bottles (my mom went overboard - Im planning on breast feeding)
a bottle steriliser
a few blankets
2 comforters
1 dummy (came free with sterilser - Im not keen on them but probably change my mind later)
quite a few bibs 
some scratch mitts and booties
a nappy stacker

argh! Loads of stuff... just need to decorate and paint the nursery now so that I can put all the stuff in there.

Still need to get a chest of drawers and cupboard for the nursery.

Thinking of travel systems and stuff - we're on a tight budget so can't spend alot but I've been looking Hauck Apollo and another Hauck one - can't remember which one. Has anyone have any info/feedback on these travel systems?!


----------



## anti

luci - I still havent heard baby's heartbeat and I never saw a midwife after my 20 week scan either. All tehy said was there was no obvious problems showing and that I would have to go back end of March to check my placenta has moved. I dont see the midwife until 2 Feb now so I know how you feel. My baby gave one proper kick last night when I was in the bath - other than that its just been movement but I wouldn't say its proper kicks. But then Im not sure what its meant to feel like with my placenta being in the way and stuff. :shrug: Im sure its all fine though


----------



## luci and bump

Did she tell you your placenta was in the way? I have no idea where mine is! Am assuming it isnt low, otherwise she would have told me surely? All I can guess is, its at the front, which is why I'm not feeling much movement? You'd think they would try and reassure first time mums, but if anything, I feel more anxious now!! :(


----------



## cliqmo

anti said:


> luci - I still havent heard baby's heartbeat and I never saw a midwife after my 20 week scan either. All they said was there was no obvious problems showing and that I would have to go back end of March to check my placenta has moved. I dont see the midwife until 2 Feb now so I know how you feel. My baby gave one proper kick last night when I was in the bath - other than that its just been movement but I wouldn't say its proper kicks. But then Im not sure what its meant to feel like with my placenta being in the way and stuff. :shrug: Im sure its all fine though




luci and bump said:


> Did she tell you your placenta was in the way? I have no idea where mine is! Am assuming it isnt low, otherwise she would have told me surely? All I can guess is, its at the front, which is why I'm not feeling much movement? You'd think they would try and reassure first time mums, but if anything, I feel more anxious now!! :(

I have a low lying anterior placenta and was told I will need to go back at 32wks to ensure it has moved up and out of the way

My appointment yesterday was amazing! She talked me through everything whilst she was doing it (although I must have asked 1000 questions :blush: ) 

The bits she talked me through 
Measured circumferance of babies head and waist 
Measured the the length of the arms and legs 
Checked presence of all sections of the brain
Checked presence of the four chambers of the heart
Check the skin integrity of the back and the top lip

I am sure your scan included all of the same parts and nothing was mentioned because there was nothing to be worried about :thumbup:


----------



## RBurnett

my scan was the same. The lady went into lots of details of what we where looking at which was good. She also printed out extra photos for us as we had to pay for them. £7 for 2 photos!!!

I cant wait for me next scam, cant wait to see baby again and hoping the placenta moves up!!


----------



## anti

I was told I have a low lying posteria placenta - its in my maternity notes as well - I'm always reading those. They didn't really tell me much when they were doing the scan but I looking in my notes afterwards and the report says all normal and they plotted on the graphs all of the measurements and stuff and they are all within normal range. The scanner lady was laughing when I had mine though coz she needed to check the heart and baby's heart was right behind my belly button and I've got a very deep 'innie' belly button so she was struggling to get it right so I had to keep moving and rolling over to try get baby to move - didn't work and I ended up with a very sore belly button from where she was pushing down loads. She did show us feet and arms and all that though so we knew what we were looking at. Im really looking forward to my private 4d scan coz then I can ask as many questions as I want coz its for us to see baby, not really a medical check or anything. (Although I will ask them to look at the placenta for me and see if its moving)

Everytime my OH touches my belly the baby stops moving and he's getting so annoyed now coz the baby never moves for him. haha...


----------



## yazzy

Luci - how many weeks are you? You may have an anterior placenta which means it is at the front and cushions the kicks so you may not feel them as much. Its a shame the sonographer didn't go through everything they were looking at. If you had a low placenta the sonographer would have definitely told you and arranged for you to have another scan. I have another one at 36 weeks to check mine has moved up.

Wow Anti you have loads of stuff!

I've got:

Moses basket and rocking stand plus all the bedding - need to get a new mattress though.
Bouncy chair
Cotbed on order and have cot mobile
Baby nail clippers/scissors and baby nail file
Muslin Cloths x 3 
I have got a mixture of clothes from tiny baby, newborn and 0-3 months. A lot given from a friend but need to buy plenty more.
Musical toy you can attach to the cot/pram etc.

Not bought any nappies yet as I think we are going down the cloth nappy route but will get some disposables for in the hospital and for emergencies.


----------



## anti

i think we're gonna get a bassinet for our room for the first few months. Im not really keen on moses baskets - they scare me a little. still need to get breast pump, bouncer, stair gates (to keep the dogs downstairs!!) so I still have a few big purchases still to make. :) getting so excited now... might have to try convince OH for us to go get one of the many things we need this weekend if he's not working... but then we need to finish sorting out the nursery before we buy anymore stuff coz its all in the spare room at the moment and its getting overcrowded in there!!


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone ! Gosh you lot are organised! i have some clothes and one wee packet of nappies - nowt else so far. Dh keeps asking what i'm gonna do with the clothes in the spare room - and i keep pointing out that the room needs sorting for junior as soon it won't be a spare room anymore! think he's in denial at all the 'stuff' junior brings with them!

had my 22wk apmnt today & midwife said i was measuring a wk ahead size wise - but i don't think it was a big deal & don't think she'd have told me if i hadn't asked! heard the heartbeat again which was ace. have glucose in my wee though - but i forgot to take a first morning sample so she just said she'd recheck next apmnt. must read up on GD & how to avoid it.. i don't have a sweet tooth & think i eat heathily already.... although not sure if that's relelvant!



x


----------



## RBurnett

Anti - my baby also stops moving she OH puts his hand on my belly lol


----------



## sharon0302

Our little one has only started co-operating for its dad in the last week :winkwink:

Every night I go to bed to read for half hour before turning the light off and in that half hour the baby always goes mad kicking and twisting hee hee!


----------



## wavescrash

We don't have too much of the necessities yet as my baby shower is in 11 days and we're waiting for that. We're going to see what we get there and then spend the next several months getting the rest for ourselves. I expect to get spoiled at the shower though and I'm glad it's so early because that means we have more time to get the rest ourselves and save our money where we can instead of spending a lot in a little bit of time right before the baby's born you know?


As of right now we have the crib and mattress (though I think I want a new mattress), some clothes (that's all I've been buying when I have the urge to baby shop), some pacifiers, a few rattles/toys, towels & washcloths & a bouncer.

I've looked at my baby registry online and saw a few items were already purchased for me. My diaper bag, some blankets, a car seat cover for the cold months next fall/winter. My sister and co-worker are getting me the travel system I want. My sister also bought us a second infant car seat because it was on clearance. That way we can leave one in our car and share one with her or my parents if they happen to take the baby for any reason.

I'm still hoping to receive (at my baby shower) my breast pump, pack n play, baby monitor set, swing, diapers, wipes and bottles and tummy time mat. Those are the "big ticket" and "most needed" items so I just hope people focus on those things haha. I'm sure I'll end up buying the breast pump myself but we'll see what happens. I'm just getting so excited and impatient for my shower because it's so close.


----------



## Tink84

wavescrash said:


> I'm still hoping to receive (at my baby shower) my breast pump, pack n play, baby monitor set, swing, diapers, wipes and bottles and tummy time mat. Those are the "big ticket" and "most needed" items so I just hope people focus on those things haha. I'm sure I'll end up buying the breast pump myself but we'll see what happens. I'm just getting so excited and impatient for my shower because it's so close.

I have seen many times the term pack and play and thought to myself what is one of those!! After seeing your post I now know lol

It's what we in the UK call a travel cot :haha: had me baffled lol


----------



## zephyr

Wow I didn't even know what a pack n play was until you pointed it out tink! Would never of guessed. I figured it was a box of toys or something.

I think we have pretty much everything we need, we got our baby swing last week and OH's dad said he is going to buy the last 10 cloth nappies we need for us so that's a huge help. 
I just need a breast pump, but I know the multiples club here has a good one they hire out cheaply so may enquire about that.
I think I will start getting more breast pads now, I'm sort of not really sure what else to buy, I even have a good lot of premmie clothing just in case so I really dont know what to get!


----------



## cliqmo

We have the cotbed and a chest of drawers, a few packs of nappies, wipes, and some outfits which had all been casually stored in the spare bedroom / study - but today I have rearranged the room and it is definitely looking more nursery-esque ... if a little sparse now I have taken out the other stuff :dohh: :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

Tink84 said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping to receive (at my baby shower) my breast pump, pack n play, baby monitor set, swing, diapers, wipes and bottles and tummy time mat. Those are the "big ticket" and "most needed" items so I just hope people focus on those things haha. I'm sure I'll end up buying the breast pump myself but we'll see what happens. I'm just getting so excited and impatient for my shower because it's so close.
> 
> I have seen many times the term pack and play and thought to myself what is one of those!! After seeing your post I now know lol
> 
> It's what we in the UK call a travel cot :haha: had me baffled lolClick to expand...

Hahah yeah I figured you guys wouldn't have heard or used the term before. We have several names for them but pack n play is the most common. We went to Target today and checked out the clearance stuff. We got a 3-pack of bottles and 4 pairs of pants/leggings. I wanted to get more but we needed to save and my shower's so soon so there's no reason we can't just wait and see.


----------



## bumpin2012

We just ordered our crib yesterday... Other than a few little things, we dont have anything yet...lol...Im so far behind. OH looked at me the other day and said : "We should start getting these things - your going to be too big to be useful putting stuff together soon..." Thanks honey...

So we are going shopping for a mattress tomorrow and my crib should arrive thursday next week.

I have settled on a stroller - We are getting a BOB Revolution stroller...pricey, but totally worth it. I've left pretty much all the little stuff as shower gifts.


----------



## luci and bump

yazzy said:


> Luci - how many weeks are you? You may have an anterior placenta which means it is at the front and cushions the kicks so you may not feel them as much. Its a shame the sonographer didn't go through everything they were looking at. If you had a low placenta the sonographer would have definitely told you and arranged for you to have another scan. I have another one at 36 weeks to check mine has moved up.

I'm 20+6 :) I had assumed she would have gone through what she was looking at, but once she put the gel on she said "I have a checklist to work through, so I'll give you a brief glimpse of baby now, then turn the screen away so I can carry out the checks" Then I just heard her call out random words to the nurse! Hearing her blurt out "bladder" "kidneys" "stomach" "lips" etc was pretty weird! She didn't explain anything at all, so far all we knew, she was calling out what was missing!! And she was so blunt and abrupt we were scared to ask questions!! She didn't tell us what the heart rate was or anything!! There are some numbers and dates in my notes, but am at my mums atm, so couldn't say what they were. Thought about googling them, but have banned myself from googling pregnancy related things incase I see anything scary!! 
Cant wait until Feb 3rd now, I'll be more than halfway into my pregnancy before I even get to hear bumpys heartbeat :cry:


----------



## bumpin2012

Wow, Luci, thats a pretty horrid scan! When I went, they had a screen for the tech and a screen on the wall for OH and I to watch the whole scan. She told us everything that she was looking at and answered all of our questions. Would you be able to pay for a private one? They may be more forthcoming with what they are seeing...


----------



## miayahsmommy

Its a girl for me!!!!!


----------



## zephyr

luci - wow that's a pretty strange scan! Ours they have two screen also one for them, one for us. I'm actually really quite shocked that she did that, couldn't she work in a way where you could also see it? or at least point stuff out? Awhh 

Anyone else getting braxton hicks? I have been getting them like all the freaken time! I must of had about 30 the other day. Its nothing to worry about at this stage so I have been told and I have been keeping an eye on my fluid intake but it seems just even poking my belly or bending over sets one off!


----------



## Ems77

I've been getting braxton-hicks this early this time around... Quite the surprise, but only about one a day. 

I sympathize with the washer situation, I get so tired of repeating myself and being ignored. I am known for the statement, "What are you, 5?" Grrrrroowwwrrr!!!

I actually sat BOTH my hubby and my daughter down last night and told them that they NEEDED to start paying attention to what they were doing before they truly endangered someone! 

We also have a contractor putting in a third bedroom who is starting to get on my nerves by half assing the job and showing up whenever he feels like.... 

Ok, rant over... for now LOL


----------



## zephyr

ohh haha that is so funny! "what are you?....5?" 
Andd grrrrr builders!! omg good luck with him, hope you dont end up raging 
My washer is still not fixed :( They pick it up tomorrow so I am guessing we will not have a washer over the weekend, hopefully they dont take too long to fix it.

Its so weird the BH thing hey! Taken me by surprise. I have been getting them for a while but they are pretty strong now and lots more of them 

The babies are both kicking the poop out of me this evening lol


----------



## cliqmo

I am sorry about your scan Luci, although good news all is well :thumbup:

Congratulations Miayahsmummy! Have you picked a name yet, your other three have wonderful names :cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

I'm in love with the iCandy pear tandem :0 but the price tag is shocking, and OH dosnt won't to get a tandem but it's gorg! X


----------



## yazzy

Morning Girls,

Luci - don't worry about kicks at 20/21 weeks, give it another week or 2 and I expect you'll start feeling them. Every feels them at different stages. That does sound like a horrible scan though (but great everything is ok). We had a screen for us and a screen for the sonographer. She explained that if she went quiet it was just because she has to concentrate to get the correct measurements but she told us everything she was looking at we really enjoyed the experience.

Ahhh pack n play...I never knew what it was either lol! My brother and sil have a travel cot and they have said we can share this with them if we ever need it so that is great. We would only use it if baby was staying somewhere where they didn't have their own bed. Think my mum will have a cot at hers for baby so she can look after him/her overnight whenever she wants.

And today I am 24 weeks!!!!! Wow!!!

I think baby has moved into a position where I don't get really big thuds as movements - he/she did this last week for a few days aswell. I am getting movements but they don't feel as forceful, hopefully bubs will move over a bit soon so I can feel more.


----------



## RBurnett

Hey im just wondering how much all your babies weighd at your last scan.

My lil man was 1lb1oz at 23 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## future_numan

:wave:
I just noticed this May babies group:loopy:
Main I join you lovely ladies [-o&lt;
A little about myself...
I am 39 yrs old and am expecting my 5th baby:shock:
I have four beautiful daughters aged 22,20,19 & almost 2 yr old and we are now expecting a :blue:
Sadly, this will be our last:cry:
Partly because of my age but mostly because pregnancy is getting harder for me with SPD.

I am also hoping to have my first home birth with this lil' one.:happydance:


----------



## RBurnett

future_numan said:


> :wave:
> I just noticed this May babies group:loopy:
> Main I join you lovely ladies [-o&lt;
> A little about myself...
> I am 39 yrs old and am expecting my 5th baby:shock:
> I have four beautiful daughters aged 22,20,19 & almost 2 yr old and we are now expecting a :blue:
> Sadly, this will be our last:cry:
> Partly because of my age but mostly because pregnancy is getting harder for me with SPD.
> 
> I am also hoping to have my first home birth with this lil' one.:happydance:

Hello welcome to this group :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Hey im just wondering how much all your babies weighd at your last scan.
> 
> My lil man was 1lb1oz at 23 weeks and 1 day.

Good question. I didn't ask as I figured my doc would tell me if it was a concern and she said all looks well & on track.


----------



## RBurnett

yeahshe probably would have, The lady at the scan said it was a good weight for my baby age :)

2nd Trimester is now getting a bit boring lol


----------



## anti

I didn't ask about weight. and you're right - 2nd tri is getting boring... not long till 3rd tri now!! :) so excited!


----------



## RBurnett

When is 3rd Trimester?


----------



## wavescrash

3rd tri starts at 27 weeks.


Today marks 24 weeks for me so I've finally reached viability and 6 months pregnant :) Maternity ward tour is on Saturday and the baby shower is in 10 days. I agree that 2nd tri is getting boring. But 3rd tri is only a few weeks away (for me at least) and then things start picking up. Doctor's appointments more frequently, my glucose testing, group b strep testing, rhogam shot. Fun stuff hahah but I'm looking forward to it. Just means the end is getting closer :)


https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/24w3.png


----------



## yazzy

Yep 3rd tri is just 3 weeks away now! OH and I just bought some nappies and bottles incase bf doesn't go to plan. So funny stood there trying to decide what we need. 

Rburnett ~ I didn't get told how much hubs weighed but I was only 19 weeks at my scan. Next appointment is Tuesday.


----------



## zephyr

future_numan - hey and congrats! 

I'm also in agreement to the whole second trimester thing getting boring though this pregnancy fog that has hit me today has been pure comedy gold! 
I have less than two weeks until my scan! I can't wait :D 
The babies have been having a massive party inside me, the movement is nothing I can describe!
I had what was a pointy thing poking out the side of my belly today too, probably a butt I'm not sure but the fun is just starting, its so cool when they start poking out feet and stuff :D

Also - washer update, the tech came to look today and they will be picking it up monday, they have no loan washers to loan us till its fixed, they have to order in a part from electrolux which could take ages and they have no idea when its going to be fixed!!
I m going to have to spend my weekend hand washing my ginourmous mountain of clothes *cries*


----------



## YoungNImum

I was online looking at asda baby event, they have some fab stuff! X


----------



## RBurnett

Tesco also have a baby event!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Someone mentioned that the other day but I havnt got my leaflet in post yet must hava look online :) x


----------



## yazzy

Yep I got a couple things in Tesco because they have their baby sale. Will pop up Asda at some point aswell.

Oops just realised I wrote in an earlier post 'don't know how much hubs weighs' obviously meant bubs lol!!

Hope you are all well :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Lol, now that I use my iPhone to cone on here, it's for ever trying to spell words I don't mean! 

They never told me at all what my daughter weighed until I was sent for an emergency scan where she was 2wks behind In growth and only weighed 2lb something at 38wks, but I'm hoping they tell me at our next scan as it's a growth scan, I'm glad they keeping an eye on this LO'S growth x


----------



## rjsmam

Hi future numan  welcome to our May group! :wave:

RBurnett  I didnt get a weight of baby either  but I do recall that the tummy measurement was 5days ahead of the rest of him/her  eeeek. I am starting to worry about gd again as I had a glucose trace in my wee I dont want a huge baba!

Yazzy  I did have a wee giggle re Hubs weight 

Miayahsmommy  congrats on team pink

Vaurissa  hope the workmen arent getting on your nerves too much & your oh/daughter pay attention

Luci  gosh what a shocking scan lady you had  sound like shes in the wrong job

Zephyr  oh you poor thing  cant you send hubbie to a laundrette or friends to do some washing as punishment lol? 

Hey to everyone else, YoungNI, cliqmo, bumpin, Sharon, anti,waves, tink - please forgibve me if i missed anyone! :flow:

Hope you are all well. I have a stinking cold. Sob feeling sorry for myself! :cry: had a huge rant at dh last night - he had manflu last wk & I went out & got him lemsips etc & did what i could for him. last night he moaned that he'd done more jobs round the house than me.... cue very angry wife! :gun: i reminded him that i'd looked after him last wk & pointed out that now i wasn't well he was bloody moaning about housework! lost it a bit & told him that regardless of me having a cold - he SHOULD start doing more than me.... told him to cook his own tea & do his washing etc etc - then took up residence on the sofa with the remote control. 10mins later he brought me a tray through with my dinner on it :blush:



x


----------



## cliqmo

Rjsmam I have lost my rag once or twice too :blush: I maintain I was right to be cross but I did apologise for the disproportionate response once I had calmed down (OH smartly agreed to blame my hormones :haha: )

I just stopped in Waitrose to get some lunch (my decision was nothing to do with that store being a huge 'At Home' version with John Lewis baby section, honest :winkwink: ) and I cannot ignore the fact that all things pink and flowery have a new magnetism since we were told team :pink: :dohh: 

I always swore I would favour unisex colours and styles but find myself cooing over frilly knickers now  has anyone else noticed the same once they have found out the gender??


----------



## bumpin2012

Numan: Welcome!

Waves: Love the bump! You look fantastic!

Zephyr: I had that happen last night! It was the weirdest thing... I think it was a foot that I was feeling...I pushed on it and it kicked back... :happydance:

Yazzy: I think hubs weights quite a bit more... lol. At my 20 weeks scan peanut weighed about 11 oz. The tech told me that 10-12 oz was average, so peanut was exactly where they are supposed to be.

Rjsmam: :wave: I laughed about your OH... Mine is the same way... I pull the Im preggo card a fair amount these days...lol

Miayahsmommy: Congrats on team pink!

Cliqmo: Thats part of why im staying team yellow! I knew I would go crazy with gender specific stuff. We are planning on a second child, so I really wanted most of the items I got to be neutral so I can reuse them. My good friend is having a girl, so I can go and look at all the pretty things for girls with her...


----------



## future_numan

cliqmo, this is our first boy and I still find it weird to be shopping for boy stuff. :dohh:
I also find myself paying attention to what other little boys are like and what they do.

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome:hugs:

Does anyone notice that baby is more active when lying on one side verus the other ?
Harrison just loves it when I lie on my left side in be, he takes that as a cue to have a dance party. It even wakes me at night:dohh:
I thought maybe it was because my placenta was on the other side but the MW told me yesterday that mine is at the back close to the top.

I was also told yesterday that I have a high side of normal amount of fluid around baby ( that would explain why I feel so big )


----------



## bumpin2012

weird...double post!


----------



## anti

future_numan said:


> cliqmo, this is our first boy and I still find it weird to be shopping for boy stuff. :dohh:
> I also find myself paying attention to what other little boys are like and what they do.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome:hugs:
> 
> Does anyone notice that baby is more active when lying on one side verus the other ?
> Harrison just loves it when I lie on my left side in be, he takes that as a cue to have a dance party. It even wakes me at night:dohh:
> I thought maybe it was because my placenta was on the other side but the MW told me yesterday that mine is at the back close to the top.
> 
> I was also told yesterday that I have a high side of normal amount of fluid around baby ( that would explain why I feel so big )


ME!!!! When I lie on my left side at night just before I go to sleep baby jumps around like mad!! Not sure if its coz I shift the angle he/she is at and then he/she has to get comfy again.


----------



## YoungNImum

I get booted no matter how I lay or sit, altho OH still hasn't been able to feel him/her kicks x


----------



## anti

my OH hasn't been able to feel it yet either. :(


----------



## yazzy

My OH has been feeling movement from about 19 weeks...it's just bigger movements now and he finds it really weird...especially when he can see my stomach moving all over the place lol!

I've noticed the last few days if I lay on my left I feel some funny little wiggles going on!


----------



## wavescrash

Mine has but not often.

I woke up one night to his hand on my belly. I let it go even though it was uncomfortable and tried to go back to sleep. LO was very active at that time & the next day he asked me how I can even sleep through all those kicks. When he does feel them, he always draws his hand back in amazement at the force of the kick. I guess I'm used to it hahaha.

Although this morning as I was trying to fall back asleep she did this kick/roll combo that made me go "Owwww!" while my breath was being taken away. It was weird and uncomfortable and I quietly scolded her for it haha.


----------



## YoungNImum

Me and OH used to be gobsmacked to see my little girls foot slide across my bump, such a strange sensation from the inside!

One thing he can do is take to baby from my bump he done that loads with my daughter, kinda wished I could of stretched down over bump to talk aswell lol x


----------



## YoungNImum

Talk to baby not take lol****


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - yeah he already took a couple to his dads and he hand washed a whole lot last night to make it easier for me this weekend which was helpful :D He actually wanted to do it though haha so not punishment! We would totally go to the laundromat if we had a car. 
Wow your OH used that line too huh? mine loves saying that even when its so obviously not the case!! 

Awh my best friend, I think I may of spoken abotu her before in here but shes 34 weeks pregnant and she was meant to be coming up to stay in a couple of weeks and come to my scan etc but she was admitted to hospital yesterday because of cramping.
She lives an hour or so away from the hospital near where she lives and her baby is in a really bad breech position and she was told that because she lived so far away if the baby decided to come and it was a fast labour they would probably lose her so she now has to spend the next 3 weeks in hospital and if the baby hasn't turned by 37 weeks shes getting a c section.
They are not even going to bother trying to flip the baby at all cos of the position!
I feel so bad for her and I can't even visit cos shes at the bottom of the south island which is ageeeees away! So we are hoping her baby manages to flip round soon.


----------



## future_numan

How scarey for your friend, zepher.
You are lucky there that they would allow her to stay in hospital ( or close too) for that long.
I think here they would only keep you in hospital if there was a sign of serious distress.
My last labour was very, very fast. If I hadn't happend to be in hospital waiting to be induced in the morning. I would have had the baby at home alone ( I live anout 30 mins away from hospital)
Their solution for this delivery is to teach me what to do "in case" I happen to go into labour and I am alone ( aside from calling emergancy services)


----------



## luci and bump

I'm glad other people think my scan lady was a bit rubbish, I was worried I was just over reacting and feeling annoyed that everyone elses scans were so much better! Did yours take place in the antenatal clinic? Mine was in the regular ultrasound place, not anything to do with antenatal or the womans unit, so maybe that was why? But then, as she was calling stuff out, she was obviously used to doing baby scans?
If I post the letters and numbers I've seen written in my notes, could people help me guess what they mean? Just to set my mind at ease!

On the plus side, have done lots of baby bits shopping :D Bought lots of little towels with hoods, more sheets, blankets and wipes. Also bought my first pack of maternity towels haha. Not looking forward to those at all!!!

On the mega, mega plus side!!! I felt proper movements over the past few days, and yesterday, whilst sitting with my knees up, resting my book on my bump, it jumped!! So rolled my jumper up, and watched my belly bounce around a bit :) Havent told anyone else yet, as I want my OH to be the first one to watch it, and feel it :)

I asked him last night if we can go out together to find a musical comforter, to play to bumpy through my tummy, so it learns the music :) Does anyone have any they recommend? We're going to get a story book too, so he can lay next to me and read to bumpy :) Baby hears my voice all day every day, I want baby to recognise daddys voice too :) Any recommendations for a nice book? my favourite is "guess how much I love you" :)


----------



## zephyr

Awh yeah they updated her today on why they are keeping her in and its because the way the baby is sitting there's a lot of fluid under it and they are worried that if her waters break the cord will drop down first in which case baby wouldn't make it. So yeah shes well and everything but has to stay in case her waters break and if the position doesn't change then shes having her in 3 weeks time!
I thought it was really strange that they kept her in but it sort of makes sense now.
I don't know, thats how she explained it through txt anyways, hopefully will catch up with her online on Tuesday when her husbands takes her computer to her :) With a bit of luck baby will change her position.

I'm gutted that she probably wont be coming up now :( but I'm really glad they caught it in time! She had planned to travel alot for a week round New Zealand which included coming to see me and if her waters did break for some strange reason while they were on the road and she had no clue omg I would hate to thinK!!


----------



## zephyr

future_numan - oh my goodness that would be scary! I almost had my second daughter at home walked into the hospital delivery suite and was pushing 10 minutes later!!
That is lucky you were there waiting to be induced! and they teach you what to do this time round? well that is helpful.....I hope that is not the case though omg I couldn't imagine doing that on my own I'm such a wuss!


----------



## wavescrash

I don't know how or exactly when it happened but I popped at some point today. I'm so much larger than I was yesterday. I'll post a picture in the morning. I wonder if its the cause for the terrible hip pain I've had all evening. I just can believe I didn't notice since it apparently grew throughout the day today. These bumps of ours are crazy things!!!


----------



## RBurnett

Ladies with low lying placenta... Was u told u could have sex? We wasnt told and did it and I just read how dangerous it is to have sex!! Why didn't they tell us!!!


----------



## anti

Rburnett-they didnt say anything to us about sex. I did read it was dangerous, but they didn't say anything and for the first 20 weeks everything was fine. We're still having sex but not as often and just taking it easy.


----------



## wavescrash

So last night I said I popped and would post the picture this morning...

24w (left) and 24w1d (right). SO crazy.
 



Attached Files:







24w and 24w1d.png
File size: 210.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## yazzy

Rburnett - it depends where your placenta is actually laying, mine is low but not covering the cervix so shouldn't be a problem. I think it is just ladies with complete placenta previa that are told not to do anything....if this was the case they definitely would have told you so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## RBurnett

wavescrash said:


> So last night I said I popped and would post the picture this morning...
> 
> 24w (left) and 24w1d (right). SO crazy.

Wow she must have moved up. My lil man still low or that's where his kicks are! X

I told oh sex is banned otherwise I worry and he agrees too. It's prob fine but Im just a worrier!


----------



## zephyr

Oh my goodness where has this week gone? It feels like it was only not that long ago that I posted last weeks bump photo! I will do this weeks in the morning :D I keep thinking I have already done this weeks that's how fast the time has gone.

This is sure gunna be TMI but I vomited in my sleep last night and choked it was awful!! I never ever want to do that again. I had to get up and change everything!! and then go puke some more. I swear, these two babies will be hearing all about this pregnancy when they are older!!

I really hope everyone else's night was better than mine :p


----------



## Ems77

zephyr- What a night!! Sure hope you feel better, that sucks! 

rjsmam- I get like that too! LOL

I have been mia for a few days due to a damn ice storm we had and we lost power for 3 damn days! It was miserable! Thank goodness hubby's parents have a fireplace and only live 3/4 of a mile (1.2 kilometers) away! Figured, I'd translate that, makes it easier to imagine. LOL


----------



## RBurnett

Its my V day, well done lil man. we going out for lunch to celebrate!

Does anyone else feel like their bump isnt growing anymore, i do :(


----------



## hoping29

My first bump picture. 23 weeks, rather bloated and pushing it all out.
 



Attached Files:







396608_10150601431736329_510606328_11207809_1760654260_n[1].jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wavescrash

One week to go until the baby shower :)

Naturally I'm annoyed by everything though. Today was the RSVP-by date and I still have a huge handful that haven't let me know yet. So I text, called or messaged them all. Most haven't responded still but one asked me when it was. I wanted to flip out and respond, "Uhhh check the invitation I gave you A MONTH AGO" but I didn't. I gave her the info and she said "Oh, I can't on Sunday, sorry!" No big deal but seriously - check the invite. Another said she will be there if she doesn't work but she doesn't remember her schedule and won't be at work again until Wednesday so she'll let me know then. Annoying but whatever. The rest still aren't replying and I'm getting more annoyed the longer I'm stuck waiting haha.

We did the maternity ward tour yesterday & that was exciting. I just can't wait to get at my due date already. I'm over the pregnancy - give me the baby! I just can't believe how long we've been pregnant and I still have FOREVER to go and nobody seems to have a problem reminding me of just how long it is until May either.

We're currently saving up to get our own apartment by mid-March as my health insurance is going to be running out and I can't apply for state-funded insurance living at my parent's house (long story) so we need our own address to apply. We're doing pretty well at getting to where we need to be for what little time we've been saving so far and in two weeks, OH's paycheck will put us about halfway to our goal but I'm impatient and just want out NOW. Oh well. Not much I can do about it unless I find a money tree.

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## future_numan

We had a 3D U/S today:happydance:

I was advised to eat something sweet before hand to get baby moving but it didn't work.. he slept like a teenager the whole time:haha:

It was still great though. They guess he weighs 1 lb 8 oz:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







3D US Jan 22 2012 037.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9









3D US Jan 22 2012 010.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 9









3D US Jan 22 2012 056.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wavescrash

Awww how cute. I love the picture of the foot :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Rburnett: Mine seemed to stall around 24 weeks too. I feel like it grows up towards my ribs and then pops out a but more and the back to up toward ribs. Im sure all is fine!

FN: I love the little foot pic!


----------



## RBurnett

My bump is low down so i feel like it look more fat then bump but everyone thinks bump.

My baby shower is set for 25th March, cant wait im so excited.

March is a busy month, both mine and OH birthday, hospital tour and class, scan to see if placenta has moved and now my baby shower! I hope feb goes quick, lucky its only a short month.

we keep changing our minds on a 3D/4D scan but seeing ur photos i really want one now, OH thinks its spoil seeing what out baby looks like when he born and i do kinds understand that but still would like one.


----------



## yazzy

Very cute 4D scan!! So clear aswell :)

Well Monday again and counting down the time until I finish work and start my holiday for a month before mat leave...about 6 weeks to go!!

Waves...it's really not that long, only 3 months to go and we'll be in May. I'm sure the time will fly by :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Fab scan pics, love the foot one also :)

Dose anyone upload pics from an iPhone it dosnt seem to let me for some odd reason 
X


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy said:


> Very cute 4D scan!! So clear aswell :)
> 
> Well Monday again and counting down the time until I finish work and start my holiday for a month before mat leave...about 6 weeks to go!!
> 
> Waves...it's really not that long, only 3 months to go and we'll be in May. I'm sure the time will fly by :)

I know but I'm the most impatient person you'll EVER meet haha. Ang omg your ticker! I can't believe we're already 24w4d!! I just really want to get into 3rd tri already. I may head over there at 25 weeks as I went to 2nd tri at 12w instead of 14w.


----------



## anti

It's my last week at work!!! woohoo!!! :happydance: so so excited! :)

OH and I had a huge arguement on Saturday night... We've never ever had a fight so it completely threw me and I'm only just starting to feel normal again now. He was just tired and grumpy but he said some mean things! No excuse in my opinion, but anyway... men will be men I guess. He just can't see things from my perspective.

so nice that we're all nearly past 24 weeks. Out babies are now viable! yay! :)

March is a busy month for me to... OH's birthday, placenta scan and babyshower. yay! Got our 4d scan next month... Im so glad we're gonna get one done. I know they're expensive, but looking at the pics from 4d scans makes it all worth it. Im so excited! We staying team yellow, so seeing what the baby looks like makes up for it! :) I think all babies look very similar in 4d scans anyway, but still... I think it'll make it all seem more real and stuff after the 4d scan.

Hope you're all well... :)


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone

future - your pics are amazing - also love the pic of the feet!

can't believe our babies are that big! not long til some of your ladies showers & lots of things coming up soon! march is also busy for me - i have a bday that month & also my dads. i got an amazing email a couple of wks ago to tell me i'd won a 3night hotel break! so dh & I are going away for 3nights, dinner, bed & breakfast, spa treatments etc all paid for! we're going end of march before i get too uncomfortable (I hope!)

my cold seemed to get better over the wk end but completely regressed last night & I have a pounding headache - so i took the day off work today. I am never off sick - I always feel guilty - so am trying to tell myself i did the right thing!



x


----------



## yazzy

Waves - yep it is exciting seeing our tickers isn't it?! I can't wait until 3rd tri either, its 27 weeks for the UK but only 2 and a bit weeks to wait! I already look in there and read what is going on, I just don't comment on anything.

Rjsmam - yay for winning a 3 night break....that sounds lovely, go and spoil yourselves :)

I've got a few things to countdown to and look forward to....my birthday in 2 weeks and having a long weekend in Feb also so that will be nice to be away from work, oh and going with my sister to see Professor Green on 16th Feb (lets hope baby enjoys the music! I will be starting my holiday leave from work on March 8th then off to Crufts on the 10th - not showing my dogs this year so just going to enjoy the day out, my wedding on the 28th April and baby due on 10th May....its go, go, go!!

Hmm and just realised baby has gone all quiet...wake up little one! Felt quite poorly this morning and TMI had to rush to the toilet but I think it was my lactulose taking effect...might lay off that for a few days now lol! Feel better now though lol!

Oooh and I bought some more baby things at the weekend, more sleepsuits and vests and a changing mat...sooo exciting!


----------



## sharon0302

23 days til my 4D scan- getting soooo excited. 

My husband started over weekend commenting on how big I was getting so guess I must have popped in last week. Feeling a bit like a beached whale but on upside feeling so much movement and usually just before bed time there is lots of activity for OH to feel. And when he is patient enough our son feels some too!


----------



## bumpin2012

double digits today!
WOOHOO!


----------



## yazzy

Yay bumpin!!


----------



## bumpin2012

and I just noticed only 3 more fruits!!!!


----------



## anti

bumpin2012 said:


> and I just noticed only 3 more fruits!!!!


Eeek!! So exciting now... we're nearing the end ladies! so nervous!


----------



## wavescrash

Yay for you Bumpin! Congrats :) I'm almost there... a week and 2 days I think, until I'm double digits.

I was thinking last night that I'll be considered full-term on April 19th. That sounds so much closer than May 10th hahahah.


----------



## kwood

I just realised that I still had my 12 week scan up so thought I would change my avatar and post the rest of the pictures. Baby was being shy and had it's hands in front of it's face and the last one is to tell us either it's going to be boss or a big sports fan (giving the I'm number one sign) either that or the baby was getting fed up the the scan and giving us the finger :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







20 week -2.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3









20 week -3.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3









20 week -4.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3









20 week -5.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kwood

Oh I've just noticed 100 days to go..panic panic panic...excited as well can't wait but this is my first so a little nervous about the whole thing now.


----------



## RBurnett

Im planning the nursery and have found these lovely wall stickers to put above the cot, there are so many on ebay and are cheap x

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Twinkle-...51430001?pt=AU_Home_Decor&hash=item1e6578bb71


----------



## frangi33

omg its really getting on isnt it - and Ive bought bugger all!


----------



## wavescrash

Woke up this morning to see that another friend had gifted us a gift card to Target for the baby so we went and picked up a few more pieces of clothing. OH picked out the blue flower dress... first time I really let him have a say in the clothes I chose, hahahah.

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ly9l6j5yUx1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg

Fortunately, he doesn't mind what we have so much as long as we have what we need and I like it or chose it.


----------



## zephyr

waves - omg! I LOVE that giraffe suit!!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> waves - omg! I LOVE that giraffe suit!!

I know, right? It came out blurry but under the giraffe it says "I <3 Mommy." LOVE it.


----------



## cliqmo

Morning ladies, 

I hope you are all well today? 

After a couple of months of doing literally NO exercise I took myself off off to an Aquafit class last night, it was sooo good!! 

Anyway it got me wondering is anyone else doing classes? Would you recommend them?


----------



## future_numan

I do alot of walking ( weather permitting) and swimming.
I suffer from SPD which is very painful so swimming is very soothing.


----------



## yazzy

I don't do any classes at the mo as I just have no time, my daily exercise is walking my 3 large dogs and little Staffie...keeps me relatively fit. I'm hoping when I finish in March I can start some pilates, yoga or aquanatal classes as I will have all daytime to do them.

Have my 25 week appointment today!


----------



## anti

yazzy - yay! let us know how it goes. 

Any UK ladies got their MATB1 yet?! Do we ask for that at the 25 week appointment?

I'm not doing any classes either - and to be honest I dont intend on doing any (I'm super lazy when it comes to exersize) I walk my dogs everyday though, and after baby is born and it starts getting warmer again we'll go for longer walks down Epping Forest abd the canal and stuff like that again. Can't do it too much in the winter coz of the short days.

3 more days left at this place I call work.... soooo super excited!!! Today is dragging though. :(


----------



## YoungNImum

They should automatically say to you anti because they need to sign it an write stuff on form before your givin it, but if they don't mention it make sure you ask, every little helps and it's takes 2wk to process I think x


----------



## YoungNImum

Excercise is minimum stuff for me this time due to my hip, before tho I'd ride horses, walk the dogs for just over 2 hours that a family thing we do. X


----------



## anti

Oh yay! (Sarcasm) I've got my 25 week appointment next Thursday so I'll ask then. I need it so that I can apply for my Mat Allowance asap!


----------



## YoungNImum

We all entitled so we might aswell every bit helps, anti when youv time could you change my due date from 15th to 20th please x


----------



## anti

Front page updated!

Question - my edd by lmp was 17 May, my edd by scan was 12 May, and then the girl that wrote my edd said it was going to be 17 May (She didn't sound like she knew what she was on about though) and when I went for my 20 week scan the sonographer laughed and said my edd was 12 May and whoever wrote 17 didn't know what she was talking about... so I've put 12 as my edd, but what do you think the midwife will put on my MATB1?! Guess I'll find out soon enough... just curious really...


----------



## rjsmam

hey all! back at work today although still feel awful with this cold.. gah... so much on my plate now with being off just one day boohoo...

waves - love love the new bits you got.. swoon

anti - am v jealous at the short time you have left at work!!!

i got my MATB1 form last wk at my 22wk apmnt - she wrote on it that the baby is due during the week of 19th May which is the date i got at 12wk scan

on the exercise subject - i have an office job & also have little time to exercise - but i used to run & cycle a lot so am feeling the giantness of my thighs. so.. don't laugh but i've just started doing pregnancy excerises with youtube's Dr Cathy! was mortified that after my first go on Friday my legs were burning the next day - i am defo gonna keep it up & hope it will tone up my leggies a bit & help with fitness for the birth (eek)



x


----------



## yazzy

Anti - yes you'll get your MatB1 form at your 25 week appointment. I'd go by your scan date for EDD. If I went by my LMP i'd be a lot further on than I am now because of my long cycles.

Had my 25 week appointment, saw the same midwife as my 16 week appointment which was nice and she explained loads and gives you plenty of time to ask any questions. She said she would measure me but she doesn't take any note of it until 3 weeks time at 28 weeks because she said only a very few fit in the scale shown and she doesn't want anyone to worry....lucky she said that because I only measures 19cm so I didn't get anywhere on the graph! I have a bump but its still diddy!

Anyway all was ok, heartbeat good and blood pressure good - exactly the same as my 16 week appointment so really happy. Only 3 weeks until my next appointment on Valentine's Day!

Baby had a very busy morning this morning and was wiggling about everywhere. The midwife said it is perfectly normal for them to have quiet days if they have tired themselves out as long as you are still getting movements.


----------



## anti

Thanks Yazzy - looking forward to my 25 week appointment now. Seems like ages ago since I saw a midwife!!! I feel like I've ballooned recently and feeling a lot bigger than I was a few weeks ago... getting harder as well. :) not all wobbles now.


----------



## sharon0302

Right with you anti- in last week I suddenly feel like a beached whale!


----------



## rjsmam

Goodness its quiet in here today!!! Hope everyone is well 

Count me in on the beached whale club! And grrr at people who feel its necessary to tell me how big Im getting  I am aware & do have mirrors at home thank you very much. :haha:

It's Burns night here in Scotland so its haggis, neeps & tatties tonight all round :)




x


----------



## anti

I also thought it was a bit quiet in here! Hope zephyr is ok - she's usually here every day with a great update for us!

My bubs is moving loads but OH still hasnt felt it :( 

Today seems to have gone so increadibly slowly! 1 more hour at work - then only 2 more days!! I really am a lucky girl! :)


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies, im of work cos im getting sharp stomach pains and stomach tender. DR said it was just where the baby was laying. Is anyone else getting this?


----------



## cliqmo

Flying visit just to say I got my first big kick in the guts today, until now it has just been squirming and nudges :cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

Yay think we pretty much decided on our pram!

Cliqmo whoo hoo for the big kicks :)

RB sorry to hear your having discomfort :( I havnt really had much pain apArt from my hip and back, i don't think it will be long till I'm takin my hot waterbottle to bed with me again 
X


----------



## YoungNImum

I wonted to share my bump pic, but I can't manage to upload the pic from my iPhone onto here :( x


----------



## bumpin2012

hey ladies
Just finished my set at work...so tired. I hate night shifts...

Had my dr appt today - all is well. I passed my GD test with flying colours and my BP is perfect. Baby's HB is so loud now! Its also up near my belly button now.

Anti: I can't believe that you have 2 days left of work! I think im going to go off work around 32 or 34 weeks, so I still have 6-8 weeks left.

Oh, and my Crib should be delivered tomorrow! Im so excited as its the first BIG thing that we have purchased for baby. I can't wait to get it set up!


----------



## luci and bump

How did everyone decide when to start maternity? I'm due 31st May, so still have a little while until I hand in my official maternity notice, but I have no idea when I should start it! Its all so confusing! I'm a waitress/door host, so am on my feet the whole time at work, but seem to be doing ok so far.
I've been getting really bad pains during the night, and first thing in the morning, in my pelvis and hips. It hurts most when I roll over, and when I go to get up. Not sure if its where my bump stretches down to the bed? I think I need to invest in a maternity pillow if anyone can recommend one? The cheaper the better really! 
I've also noticed a very definite waddle! Not sure why, but I can't really remember how I used to walk! :blush:
Am looking forward to next Friday, when we finally get to hear our babies heartbeat! Any advice on what should happen at your 24week appointment? As so far none of my midwife appointments have been particularly informative! They just seem to do what they need to do and then send us on our way again! :(


----------



## Ems77

luci and bump said:


> How did everyone decide when to start maternity?

I am working right up until my water breaks (presumably it will happen that way because the other two were the same). This is because I sit at a desk and answer emails. It's not straining at all, no reason not to work until the end for me.


----------



## bumpin2012

Im a nurse and I have great sick benefits that allow me to go off anytime during my pregnancy on sick leave. So I will work until I can't do the job anymore. Most nurses are off around 30-34 weeks here, so Im guessing I will be the same.


----------



## wavescrash

I don't have maternity benefits or anything exciting so I can take my leave (6 weeks) at any time. I'm going to work as long as possible so that I can be off after she's born as long as possible but we'll see what happens. My job is very accommodating (I have a great HR) so I'll probably work up until my water breaks but only working 1 day a week at the end. That's how I predict it will go. I'm just a little more than halfway there and I'm down to just 3-4 days a week and that's pushing it for me (physically) so we'll see.


----------



## zephyr

I'm still around! Just been really busy :( But we did find a car in the end, I am hoping we didn't get a dud but so far so good and today after I did my shopping and everything and I came home and sat down and didn't feel just utterly drained, it was a strange feeling! 

I had the plumber here the other day fixing our disaster of a bathroom cant rememebr if I posted or not but our toilet cistern fell off the wall and our other toilet was about to do the same thats because the people who installed it used screws that were tiny and the weight just gave out.
Then we had the washer people pick up our washer so that is finally getting fixed! and we got a loan one in the meantime YAY! no more handwashing!! 

I have been keeping really well the past few days, my sleeping could be better just so uncomfortable but aside form that everything is okay. The babies have been having real quiet days then when they start up again they kick harder than ever. Everyone has felt them now.
I was thinking yesterday in another 3 weeks time I'll be 28 weeks........and then I have a max of 10 weeks left most likely. I am so nervous! Yesterday I felt quite down about everything to be honest, just the normal worries I guess but I dunno I really feel like times running out and I'm not sure I am prepared for this at all! Maybe its just a mid pregnancy freak out or something.


----------



## zephyr

Oh yeah I also forgot to say, my scan is next week! 6 more days away. Hopefully we can confirm the girl then :D

Has anyone been feeling the hiccoughs yet? I been feeling them for ages now but its really quite funny when they both go at the same time cos one side jumps then the other side and that goes on for a while. The boy gets them more often, guess he must like swallowing his pee more haha


----------



## Ems77

I think she has had the hiccups (As we call hiccoughs in America) a couple of times, with her being so low and far back, I can't tell for sure. They definitely don't show yet, I am going to have to wait until she's bigger for that I think.


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> I think she has had the hiccups (As we call hiccoughs in America) a couple of times, with her being so low and far back, I can't tell for sure. They definitely don't show yet, I am going to have to wait until she's bigger for that I think.

I second that - I think I've felt it a few times as the movement was pretty rhythmic but she's so low it's hard to say. I remember with my first, I always knew when she had them but then again, I think I was further along so maybe because she was bigger I could tell? Who knows.


----------



## cliqmo

luci and bump said:


> How did everyone decide when to start maternity?

I get 23 days annual leave (equivalent to just over a month as I only work Monday to Friday) my plan is to take annual leave from end of April and maternity leave from end of May (my due date is also 31st May :yipee: )


----------



## anti

Hi ladies - I had to stop work now coz I'm a temp and if I stayed any longer I would not be paid mat pay (long confusing story) so thats why Im leaving now. My SIL is due in 6 weeks, and she's working for another 5 weeks! She's a chef and always on her feet. Everyone is different. Depends on how you feel and what you can afford to do I guess. I'm just really lucky that OH can still support me. :) I'm so grateful that I can stop now though - so I feel for you ladies that have to work right up to d day!

OH felt baby move for the first time last night. Was so sweet. He had the biggest smile on him for the whole night until he fell asleep. :cloud9: 

I hate being on late shifts at work and by Wednesday I'm so tired! So glad it's Friday tomorrow and I'm leaving at 4 and then I can rest until baby comes. We got friends coming to visit tomorrow night and OH's son is with us this weekend as well. I'm due an upgrade on my phone so I'm going to go get that on Saturday! Yay!! Then one of my other friends might be coming up to visit on Sunday. She had her 12 week scan on Tuesday so she's on cloud 9 at the moment. :) Her OH is in Afgan fighting the war and they haven't seen each other since before they found out she was expecting and he won't be back till September and baby is due 11 August. Must be so hard for them!

Zephyr - yay for the car!!! Least that will help you out a bit. Glad you finally managed to sort one out!

Anyone else starting to feel a bit uncomfotable. i don't want to complain coz I know there's still a while to go and it must be worse for those with multiples, but I need to wee so often and my bladder is uncomfy and I'm getting out of breath more often and easier and bending over is already becoming a challenge! I know bubs has had a growth spurt this week so that probably why, but it feels like I'm growing an elephant in here! Obviously still enjoying it and will make the most of it coz it changes every day. :)


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone!

Well it's exactly 1 year ago today we found out that we had lost our first baby, to think a year has passed and how lucky I am to now be carrying our little Rainbow baby and am 25 weeks today :) I can't wait until this little bubs is born healthy and safely :)

Anti - yay for finishing work this week!! I get achey occasionally if I walk the dogs too far but overall I am still feeling good.

Zephyr - goon news you got a car. 

Hey to everyone else...baby brain has got me and I can't remember everything that I read but it seems you are all doing well.

I have to hand in my letter for maternity leave by tomorrow...I will start my holiday entitlement on March 9th and mat leave begins on April 19th....so only about 6 weeks left at work yay!!


----------



## anti

yay yazzy! Your rainbow baby is going to be perfect! And Mat leave all sorted! Can't believe we're all talking about Mat leave now... in the beginning it was scans, then gender scans, then movement and now mat leave and stuff... next its going to be aches and pains and then labour and birth!! It's all going so quick! Starting to really enjoy it now so going to make the most of the next three months. :) Walking my dogs isn't too bad if I take it slow, but when we go on long walks I do get a bit achy and have to rest.

I'm going to go to the baby show in London next month with my mom... Just have a day out before baby arrives. Anyone else planning on going or been to one before??


----------



## rjsmam

morning everyone!!

zephyr - pleased you got your car - hope it turns out to be everything you need!

yazzy - your post made well up - am so pleased for you :flower:

anti - i seem to get most achey in the evenings - don't know it's if it's after effects of working or not. i do sometimes wonder how it's gonna be in future wks! lovely news about your friend although gosh it must be tough with her dh away. a good friend of mine is at 10wks and is eagerly waiting her scan date too & we hope to have a bit mat leave together & that our babies will be as good friends as we are

i plan taking mat leave as late as possible so i can have max time with junior. but as i get further along its more & more appealing to start it earlier :wacko: but as i've got an office job i should try stick at it - although it's a sit down job it can be stressful so i guess i'll play it by ear. i haven't actually been requested to submit my dates yet but was thinking of making my last day 4th May giving me 2 wks before the due date (edd 19th May). i hope to use my annual leave for the first 2 wks & not start actual Mat leave until my due date. 

did any uk ladies watch one born last night? was v emotional i thought! another water birth too which didn't look too awful


x


----------



## anti

I watched One Born last night. Almost made be cry! I'm definately all for the water birth. I'm getting oH to watch it as well coz he's very nervous about water birth so I want him to see that its not scary and all will be fine.

Is anyone else suffering really badly with heartburn?! I can't believe how bad mine has got so quickly! I've never had heartburn in my life - now its all day every day and its really bad!! :( (I sound like such a complainer! :blush:)


----------



## sharon0302

RBurnett said:


> Hey ladies, im of work cos im getting sharp stomach pains and stomach tender. DR said it was just where the baby was laying. Is anyone else getting this?


Yesterday I had awful pain for about half an hour- felt like bubs was using my left kidney as a pillow, was so glad when it eased as I was starting to panic!


----------



## sharon0302

Vaurissa said:


> luci and bump said:
> 
> 
> How did everyone decide when to start maternity?
> 
> I am working right up until my water breaks (presumably it will happen that way because the other two were the same). This is because I sit at a desk and answer emails. It's not straining at all, no reason not to work until the end for me.Click to expand...

My job is quite similar, but I have decided to finish two weeks before my original due date, now 11 days! As it will give me a bit of me time and time to spend with my son, and for 3 weeks before this I am going to finish each day at 2.30! Hard to think how I will actually manage to do it as near end of week now i am shattered, but we are in our busy time of year which will ease in week or 2!


----------



## yazzy

I've been watching One Born Every Minute, OH watches it aswell although I do notice him flinching in parts lol! It was quite emotional to know that the lady had suffered brain damage due to an accident but hopefully they will all have a happy future.

I'd love to have a water birth but unfortunately they are not available at the hospital I will be delivering in - they are raising funds because to have the pools put in place they have to reinforce the floors! Hopefully I will be able to lay in the bath at home for a while and keep mobile once i'm in hospital.

So nice feeling lots of movements from baby now....it makes my day!


----------



## luci and bump

I try to avoid watching OBEM lol, I think it'll scare me! I think atm, I just want to go in completely blind, as I think if I see things that could go wrong etc, it'll make me panic far, far more. 
I had hoped to use up my holiday hours before I start maternity leave, but I found out last week that I have to use it all up by the 29th Feb!! So now I'm back to square one :(


----------



## wavescrash

The other night we purchased this dresser off a woman online to use in the nursery (once we move out into our own apartment.) It needs some work but we had planned to sand/strip it down and repaint it a pale pink. Similar to the second color in the palette I posted. That's the color palette we're going with in the nursery as well :)

Speaking of, I don't think I've wrote much about it. Basically I'm supposed to be losing my health insurance at the end of March. Long story short, to qualify for Medicaid (govm't funded insurance) we need to be living in our own apartment. We have been trying to save up for it, enough so that we have a cushion, money to put toward bills the following month to make the transition easier. Especially since very soon after I'd be out of work with the baby (and I don't receive paid mat leave.)

Well he's started working a second job just about a month ago. He puts in around 40 hours a week, picking up shifts when he can and his next paycheck from them should be about $500. We've got a bit of cash saved up already, opened a new checking account where within 90 days we'll receive a $100 cash bonus for opening a new account (so grateful that flyer came in the mail, perfect timing) and then I'm in the process of filing our taxes. Mine are filed but my federal refund is going to be garnished to pay off student loans. I'm still waiting on one form to finish his taxes (we'll get all of his back) but it's looking like his tax return will be $1000 as well so we'll have enough to move into our own apartment by mid-February!

So fingers crossed things continue to go smoothly and stay on this path. We definitely needed to catch a break haha.

Baby shower is in 3 days!!!
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_lyc6gfCnkg1qzzo2fo1_500.png
File size: 136.5 KB
Views: 0









tumblr_lyc4jrpa3J1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RBurnett

wavescrash wont u get stat mat pay when u have baby?

Hey ladies just to update u that I have been up the labour suite most of the morning, the pain was just getting too much and I wanted to check all was ok. Well the Nurses and Drs where lovely. They checked my urine and bloods and checked bubs hb and nurse was laughing at his kicking. The labour suite was a lil scray at first, seeing ladies huffing and puffing but was also a lil exciting. We was told to go and get something to eat while we waited for the blood results. During that time I thought I had been leaking so when i went back they checked that my waters had not broken but all is fine, i just have a lot of discharge! Anyway they think its just muscular and also the start of problems with my hip and pelvic bone and i agree as they have checked everything else. I was given a stronger pain killer and they gave me a web address about pelvic pain and a number for the physio.

I have about 11 weeks left at work but not sure i be able to stay the whole time as pain can be pretty bad!


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> wavescrash wont u get stat mat pay when u have baby?

Nope. If I were a full-time employee at my job, I'd have some sort of maternity benefits but seeing as I'm only a part-timer, it's not part of my benefits package and there's nothing that we get automatically through the state. We have it rough over here in the states hahaha. Oh well. There are various government programs I'll be applying for once we get our own apartment though (we don't qualify living at my parent's house.) We can apply for state-funded medical coverage, WIC (it's a women, infants, children program - we get some stuff free, assistance through that with various things like breastfeeding/breast pumps), and food stamps (cash allowance each month that can only be used on food.) Once we move out, I plan to apply for it all to help us out.

Glad to hear all is well with you though, saw your FB posts this morning. Sounds like what I've got going on and I can relate with the pain being pretty intense. Unfortunately my doctor doesn't care to do much about it besides telling me to stay off my feet when I can. The pain is just getting pretty bad as each day passes. It's spreading and sciatica pain is setting in which is only making it worse. No physio or pain relief for me. Take 2 Tylenol, rest, get on with your pregnancy.

It's no fun so I sympathize.


----------



## RBurnett

Yeah i dont know how long ill cope at work. I can see make starting my maternity leave earlier but im bloody bored already sitting in watching day time tv!.

My GP was useless and said it was just where the baby was laying but i knew it was more then that...im pregnant not stupid! I called triage and they where very lovely at the hospital. Saw a tiny baby going home for the first time and my heart melted....i just want it to be me now!!!


----------



## future_numan

Anti, I noticed you didn't know my due date for the first page.. it's May 8th:happydance:


I am a stay at home mom so I don't get mat. benefits.. so can' add to that subject:dohh:
I can't hardly beleive some of us will be starting 3rd tri soon... time is going way to fast:dohh:


----------



## anti

Future - you're updated on the front page! Sorry if you had already told me... baby brain is a serious issue for me at the moment... haha

My last day at work today and I could not be more relieved!! It feels amazing!! I'm so tired and I'm so looking forward to resting and preparing the house for baby. :)

Thank God it's Friday as well! Hope you all have a good day. I'm still really struggling with heartburn!! :(


----------



## yazzy

RBurnett - that was scary for you but I am glad everything is ok. You may find you have to finish work earlier than expected but can't the midwife sign you off for that?

Anti - yay for finishing work, I know how much you want out of there.

Waves - lovely you have some things to work on for the baby's nursery. You have definitely got it tougher in the states as i've seen most women go back to work between 6 - 12 weeks after having baby. We are lucky in the UK to get given Stat Mat Pay each month.

Today baby is definitely having a quieter day but he/she has been very active the last few days so probably needs a rest to grow a bit more! I have just handed over my letter to HR for my maternity leave. I have requested to start my holiday on Friday 9th March, I have 27 days to take then I start my maternity leave officially on April 19th.....so only 6 weeks left at work for me!! It will be so nice to enjoy the last couple months of pregnancy doing everything at a leisurely pace, walking the dogs, getting the nursery ready etc...I can't wait!


----------



## anti

yazzy - you're like me! It's so exciting planning mat leave and all that. Im so looking forward to enjoying the last three months before baby is here. :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Isn't scary how far along we all our, not long till our babies start making there entrance intO the world, I can't wait! Hope your all well, this time nxt month is are next scan date :D x


----------



## sharon0302

3 weeks til my 4D one- its seems sooooooooo far away!:wacko:


----------



## RBurnett

Yazzy - im not sure if it has to be a Dr or if the midwife can do it? I felt a bit better today and decided to do some cleaning up. Oh how i regretted it afterwards i was in agony. They gave me stronger pain killers but they made me feel so sick im just going to take paracetamol.

Anti - Im so gald ur have left that job as I know how much you hated it :)

Oh has started on the Nursey and its hard to sit back and watch him do it all. Im going to struggle with not being able to do much cos i hate sitting watching day time tv for more then 2 days! I have my sister who is home much of the time with my baby nephew so can visit her. She having her coil our Friday to try for her last baby, if she falls quick there wont be much of a age different between the cusions :).

My youngest nephew has been through a lot since he has been born, the BBC have been filming it all and it will be on telly sometime this year!


----------



## yazzy

RBurnett - I think your midwife should be able to sign you off. I know my friends midwife signed her off because of her blood pressure. It could be worth asking, there is no point suffering.


----------



## RBurnett

I will see how i go, im seeing midwife on Thursday and I have Physio on Friday as they just called me.


----------



## anti

Eeeeeek! We just had my leaving lunch and I have 1 more hour left here. yay yay yay!!! :) So excited! Baby moving loads today as well. Definately getting stronger everyday! I don't think my one ever sleeps. It's always kicking! Even at midnight its kicking... just doesnt stop!! Hope its not gonna be like that when its born!


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats anti. I'm very jealous! However, there's a chance I won't be too far behind as this pelvic pain is getting worse and I'm thinking about not going into work tomorrow. I have to get ready for the baby shower on Sunday anyway and don't want to wake up in pain, go to work and be on my feet for it to get worse and then come home and not be able to do anything.


We're going to look at a couple of apartments today and see what is more affordable for us. My Grandma is on her way over shortly to give me her shower gifts as she won't be able to attend on Sunday so I'm pretty excited about that. Hope the rest of you are doing well.


----------



## hoping29

I was doing a countdown today and only 12 weeks left until I leave work on Mat leave (although gonna take the first 2 weeks of that as Annual leave so my money doesn't seem to drop as quickly). Not sure if I am going to cope working up until 36 weeks on my feet all day for 8 hours ( I am a physio on a busy ward, getting people up and moving etc) but I will just have to see. May end up using a bit more annual leave and work 4 day weeks instead of 5 from the beginning of April if I can't cope.

Even more exciting (and scarey) is that I should have my Masters degree work handed in in just over 6 weeks which will then make me a free woman for the last 10 weeks of my pregnancy. I think I am more excited about that than actually giving birth!

Off to Mothercare tonight to have a look at cotbeds which my lovely Nan is going to buy us.

Getting really strong thumps in the bladder from baby now which is really nice and I will be 24 weeks on Sunday. Yay!

Antenatal classes (NCT ones) start in a months time aswell.

Getting really excited now.


----------



## zephyr

Yay glad to hear everyone is doing well :D except for that pelvic pain of course that's awful! I hope it fixes itself soon. I had a whole heap of it also but I found it was when one of the babies changed their position and it righted itself when they moved back.

I picked up a box of real nappies for newborns (usually $90) for $10 and they were new never even been opened!! I am so happy about this but omg I really can't believe the third tri is creeping up so fast. 
My bump feels so weird, I have this shelf thing going on now. and they are most definitely pressing up against my ribs. Its hard to even feel the bottom of my ribs cos my bump is wedged so far up against it. I feel bruised everywhere my stomach, my ribs and my pubic bone all feel so bruised.
Also I think one of the babies flipped cos I was getting some heavy kicks in my bum last night LOL it was really strange.

Speaking of flipping managed to speak to my friend yesterday who was in hospital and her baby was stuck in a an awkward tranverse position (I thought she meant breech but no it was actually transverse) but then went head down and engaged yesterday so she was able to go home!! AND her flight is today so the baby flipped right on time and she is allowed to still fly up. I am so happy :D


----------



## bumpin2012

Hi ladies!
Hope everyone is doing well. I'm having a miserable day. Been feeling really nauseated today and really cramping... Like period cramps. Haven't felt cramps like this for a long time. I think baby is just gearing up for a major growth spurt. I femember feeling crappy before the last one, I just don't remember the crampy feeling.

Anyways that's my whine for the day. On a nice note. Baby is super active today, constantly moving and flipping. Its so funny to see my whole abdomen shift with each move. Oh was able to see it clearly from accross the room!


----------



## frangi33

Sorry to hear that bumpin I hope u feel better tomorow.

We seriously have nothing for this baby yet :(


----------



## YoungNImum

Yay for active babies :) the past 2 days iv been feeling BIG finding it hard to pic LO's toys up etc and the skin outside me ribs feels stretched like it's baring the weight of baby, I do have a bump pic to share but can't manage to upload it usin my iPhone x


----------



## YoungNImum

Frangi have you made a list of what use need to get? X


----------



## zephyr

Finally got round to uploading my pics cos I missed last week too!

Week 24 and 25 and I look bigger this week. The top I have been trying to wear each photo is just getting tighter and tighter round my stomach but its baggy everywhere else :p
 



Attached Files:







24.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1









25.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## future_numan

I have a question for you ladies who are having a baby shower..
I noticed some have said they have to " get ready".. did you plan the party yourselves ?
I had a baby shower with Emily but my mom planned it ( I wasn't suppose to know about it)


----------



## Ems77

Future_numan- my MIL is planning and putting mine together.
Zephyr- never noticed how baggy the shirt was every where else until you pointed it out, too funny. Belly def growing, but obviously nothing else lol
Anti- I totally feel ya with the constant movement, I don't think mine ever sleeps either and I really really hope that changes, I'm old and NEED my sleep! Lol

Also this time around, not sure if it's age or baby position and or activity, but she hurts me quite a bit of the times that she kicks. I don't remember it like this with the other two... Just feels like she hauls off and gives it all she has and it physically hurts... :-/

Glad she moves, so I know she's healthy and getting along, but damn! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

future_numan said:


> I have a question for you ladies who are having a baby shower..
> I noticed some have said they have to " get ready".. did you plan the party yourselves ?
> I had a baby shower with Emily but my mom planned it ( I wasn't suppose to know about it)

My sister is throwing mine with help from a co-worker of ours but I've been involved in a lot of the planning simply because my sister is working an in school both full time. She footed the bill but I wrote up invites, went shopping with her, made up the favors she picked out and will be baking some cookies.


Woke up at 2am to use the bathroom and it's now almost 5am and I'm still awake. This spd/pelvic girdle pain is getting worse each day. I've read some women got to the point of needing crutches and I honestly feel like I'm at that point. I just need my doctor to acknowledge it as more than normal pregnancy aches. I'm calling out of work today because there's no way I can be on my feet for 5 hrs. I can hardly get out of bed as it is and I need to figure out how to handle my baby shower on Sunday if I can't comfortably walk around. If feel bad making all my guests come to me to visit but oh well... I hurt haha.


----------



## Ems77

Yowch, I'd call out too. I can't imagine now being on my feet for an hour let alone 5!!! For me this pregnancy has been exponentially harder on me than the other two. The fact that I am 10 and 14 years older (10 from 2nd 14 from 1st) plays a roll I'm sure. Lol


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> Yowch, I'd call out too. I can't imagine now being on my feet for an hour let alone 5!!! For me this pregnancy has been exponentially harder on me than the other two. The fact that I am 10 and 14 years older (10 from 2nd 14 from 1st) plays a roll I'm sure. Lol

Yeah this pregnancy has been so much more achy and painful than my first. I would have thought second pregnancies are easier because you've done it before but most second and third-timers I've talked to said it hurt so much more. I think I'll give the office a call Monday morning because it shouldn't hurt this much. Especially for how NOT far along I am, you know? In the last several weeks I'd expect it but not now.


----------



## yazzy

Bumpin - sorry to hear you have got cramps and not feeling well, hopefully it is just baby having a growth spurt and you'll soon feel better.

My bubs has been pretty quiet for a couple days, still getting movement but no where near as much or as strong. I think baby has maybe rolled and got into another position...fingers crossed I get lots of movement tomorrow!


----------



## kwood

Bumpin - The weekly e-mail from Huggies said that the baby will have a major growth spurt for the next 3 weeks, so hopefully it is just that. 

26 Week e-mail-
Your baby now embarks on a major growth spurt until 29 weeks. He or she's getting longer all the time and significantly heavier as white fat is deposited under the skin.
This week is also an important landmark for lung development. Air sacs (alveoli) will have developed in the lungs and surfactant will start to be secreted, which is vital for your baby to breathe independently.
Your baby is now at its most active, as it is still small enough to move freely in the amniotic fluid. Your baby is also very responsive to external stimuli. As well as touch and sound, your baby will be very aware of surroundings, and already distinguishing light from dark.
Measures about 23cm crown to rump
Weighs in at around 12oz


----------



## zephyr

kwood - oh my goodness! I wish I didn't read that! lol so in 4 weeks time I can expect to be huge then?? I feel so huge already.

3 more days till my scan! I can't wait :D


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks ladies. Today was a much better day. I hosted a baby shower for my friend who is due in less than e weeks, so I am just beat... I had over 20 people in my house!
I can't believe I am little more than 26 hours to third tri. I feel like baby is hitting another growth sput, clothes that fit loose last week are tight. I can't wear my scrubs anymore for work.
I finally got my crib this week. We had to order one online and the store sent the wrong crib! But since the one they sent was similiar and the right colour I decided not to send it back. I really just wanted a crib. Its amaZing how much better I felt just having it set up

Zephyr, a friend of mine just had twins and she went to 37 weeks. She is also about 5 ft 3 and mayve 100 lbs. She was bigger than most, but manageable. I think twin growth rate is very different than a single. I think your bump looks wonderful.


----------



## bumpin2012

Ooop. Meant to upload pics of my crib...:blush:


----------



## Ems77

We're painting my daughter's new room tomorrow and moving her into it shortly after that. I will post pictures of my things once the nursery is set up  

Growth spurt at 26 weeks... oh crap! I just took a picture because I had one last night!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0402.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## yazzy

Bumpin - the cot looks lovely, bet it feels so real now you have that set up! Our cot is being delivered in April :)

Ahhh a growth spurt sounds about right, my sciatica is back again and I am feeling really achy again. I think baby was just sat in another position the last couple days because last night I could see my tummy move on the right hand side but couldn't really feel anything and that is where my placenta is. This morning baby was kicking up a storm on the left side again...feel like I could just put my feet up all day but am off to walk the dogs in a minute and then visiting friends later :)


----------



## anti

Hi ladies. I had friend come stay over last night which was really nice. One of my other friends has just had her 12 week scan and all is going well with her!! Yay!! Feels amazing knowing I don't have to go to work tomorrow. Got loads to do around the house anyway... So will be busy for a while!! :) 

Anyway... Hope you're all having a great weekend.


----------



## YoungNImum

What have you ladies got to buy for baby/babies x


----------



## wavescrash

Quick check in ladies... Baby shower is today!!! I'll update later today once were home :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Hope you have a great time x


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin - Thanks :) Its good to know the bump is still manageable! I hope mine is too.
I love your cot! so beautiful :D and 3rd tri?? already? Its not gunna be long before we are all in the final countdown for these births that is going to be amazing!! I hope I still have May babies, May 1st sounds good to me :D

Vaurissa - Cant wait to see your nursery pictures and nice bump!

Waves - hope you have a great shower!

Well summer holidays are over now, older two are back at school tomorrow and Wednesday which means ballet starts back up again too along with daycare 3 days a week for my son I am going to be super busy.
I am just so glad the holidays are over! I can have some me time back, which will probably just be a nana nap cos my days are starting to get hard without one now but can't have one unless OH is home.

2 more days till my scan!


----------



## kwood

youngNImom- I still need to get my car seat, pushchair, breatpump, and the moses basket stand (which Mothercare have been out of stock for a little while, hope they come back in soon). Not too much to buy now but some of the more pricey items.


----------



## yazzy

YoungNi ~ we've been so lucky and offered more baby things than we could have wished for so the main things we need to buy are the cot ~ already ordered, mattress, car seat and cloth nappies otherwise its just little bits and pieces.


----------



## hoping29

YoungNIMom - We have our buggy/travel system thing, cot and mattress, nursing chair, breast pump, steriliser and then few bits and pieces like nappies and baby bath.

Still have things like clothes and muslin cloths etc to get and play mat/toys but am hoping we get given a few bits and pieces by people. Need a cot top changer, changing mat, baby bath, sponges etc aswell. Not sure what else we need. Need some sort of list to go by!


----------



## bumpin2012

not much left here. I bought all my linens today. I still need a set of shelves and storage baskets, stroller, car seat, and a few other little odds and ends. Thats all im buying. I will end up having 2 baby showers, so I expect most of the gifts will be clothes and bath supplies.

There are a few other extras that I want, but im not buying them until I decide I need them.


----------



## cliqmo

We had a shopping weekend too!! :yipee:

We have the cot and mattress and matching chest of drawers, the travel system, bath, bouncer chair, changing mat, bedding, a few packs of nappies and wipes and about a dozen outfits :cloud9:

My nephew is now 9mths and my sister has kindly offered us her Moses basket, any clothes we can make use of, a whole stack of barely used 'closer to nature' bottles which Charlie flat rejected and the sanitiser kit - what a star :thumbup:


----------



## sharon0302

I have travel system, moses basket and stand on order. Trying to buy one bigger item a week and get most covered by 4D scan after which i will focus on clothes and bedding. This week got baby video monitor which is cool- how things change in 9 years! And in next two weeks aim is changing mat and bath set. Also have started getting some wipes or nappies each week and got the Johnston essentials box which is great starter for toiletries and handy as bath time storage box. Have got all the stuff my husbands grandmother knitted for our son out and washed, she has passed away since but this little one will benefit from her skills! Two lovely blankets and loads of little cardigans!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies!

My shower was fun, everyone said they had a great time and enjoyed the food. A few who said they'd be there didn't show but it is what it is. I got a lot of good gifts but not one single person gifted any diapers. Its the expected gift from nearly everyone so we were all a bit shocked nobody got any. Not a huge deal, just lots more we have to buy. We still have a lot we need to get as most ignored my registry and just have us clothes haha. Still need a monitor set and breast pump for sure, more bottles and nipples, all my breastfeeding supplies, tummy time mat and swing. Luckily I have awhile to get it all still. I'm attempting to go back to sleep (woke up when oh went to work) so I'll share pictures of what we did receive later :)


----------



## future_numan

YoungNImum said:


> What have you ladies got to buy for baby/babies x

I have mostly everything already since we had Emily only 2 yrs ago.
I did sell all my girls clothes and bought boy stuff.
Just need to stock up on diapers:dohh:

Waves, glad you had such a great time. :happydance:


P.S. ladies... I am now down to the double digits:happydance:


----------



## luci and bump

I realised today that Friday is my V day!! I told my OH and he looked shocked, apparently he's been telling people I'm 21 weeks :haha: 
He felt bumpy properly last night :) he put his head on my tummy and was talking to baby, and baby gave him a good kick in the ear haha. Am really pleased that he can finally feel it!! 
My housemate is planning on throwing me a baby shower, or so she said, but she hasn't mentioned it for a while, so am thinking of doing some of the organising myself. Is that bad? I just don't want to not have one, especially as I was planning on having it whilst my OH is away for the month, as it'll be something positive to look forward to instead of being sad that he isn't here.


----------



## luci and bump

I realised today that Friday is my V day!! I told my OH and he looked shocked, apparently he's been telling people I'm 21 weeks :haha:
He felt bumpy properly last night :) he put his head on my tummy and was talking to baby, and baby gave him a good kick in the ear haha. Am really pleased that he can finally feel it!! 
My housemate is planning on throwing me a baby shower, or so she said, but she hasn't mentioned it for a while, so am thinking of doing some of the organising myself. Is that bad? :shrug: I just don't want to not have one, especially as I was planning on having it whilst my OH is away for the month, as it'll be something positive to look forward to instead of being sad that he isn't here.


----------



## rjsmam

Hey all how are you all doing? Hope you all had great wk ends. Had a busy wk end, we drove south to family 3hrs away & the boys all went to a big football game  their team won so they were delighted  and they even saw themselves on the tv highlights later that night! I took a trip to nearest city to do a spot of shopping  but I was so knackered I didnt really make the most of it. junior just felt so high in my ribs I was uncomfortable. Im usually a speedy walker & I always wonder why people amble about slowly when they could maximise their time by getting a move on lol  but on Saturday I had to plod about slowly! Eeek. 


I have a cot bed for Junior which has been in storage since my 8yr old  so I need a mattress for that  and thats all I have apart from a pile of clothes! So I pretty much need everything! I might have a steriliser in storage, a bouncy chair & a breast pump but I need to check if its all survived the 8yrs since theyve been in use. I guess I should get my finger out! I am actually considering some 2nd hand items to save pennies. 



x


----------



## sharon0302

rjsmam- glad i'm not the only one feeling really really pregnant all of a sudden!


----------



## RBurnett

Hey all just to let you know I been signed of for 2 weeks. I went back to work today and really struggled, im sitting at a desk all day and had to keep getting up from my desk to walk around. I hope physio helps Friday. 

On a good note, hubby been decorating the nursery. My parents have brought us the cotbed and that should be coming this week. So exciting! :)

I hope everyone is well and bumps are growing nicely x


----------



## rjsmam

sharon0302 said:


> rjsmam- glad i'm not the only one feeling really really pregnant all of a sudden!

Totally !! and some dough ball bloke at work just said to me  'when are you due, oh May  just showing early then?'  err no Im 6months pregnant? grr

RBurnett - sorry to hear you've been signed off although am sure it's for the best - hope you not feeling too sore. the nursery sounds good!



x


----------



## RBurnett

rjsmam - i need the rest and i got a new good book to read so it wont be too bad. Ill put before and after photos up x


----------



## Ems77

rjsmam said:


> ...some dough ball bloke at work just said to me  'when are you due, oh May  just showing early then?...

Wow! Did you ask him if you were just supposed to POP out the day before you give birth? LOL


----------



## rjsmam

Vaurissa said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> ...some dough ball bloke at work just said to me  'when are you due, oh May  just showing early then?...
> 
> Wow! Did you ask him if you were just supposed to POP out the day before you give birth? LOLClick to expand...

i was gonna ask him if he was drawing his pension or just going grey early.... but i refrained :haha:

i just spilt bleach on my one & only pair of maternity trousers ... sob :cry: i've had to have some chocolate orange to get over it



x


----------



## zephyr

luci - lol my OH mixes up how far along I am too, he gets May and March confused so tells everyone we are due in March! Some days I will get a txt asking "is it March or May?"

My scan is tomorrow, first thing in the morning I am so happy :D My friend whose baby turned a day in time flew up north and is driving down as we speak and will be here maybe 12 hours or so which is really exciting cos I have not seen her for a long time and shes coming to my scan!!
I'm really nervous about my scan though :( Dunno why, just am.

Last night I had terrible awful vivid dreams!! Kept me awake, I dreamt the guy who sold us the car turned into a ginourmous laughing snake and that there was something terribly wrong with my car! and we wasted all that money.
I took my car in this morning for a free puncture repair cos it had a slow leak on one of the tyres but aside from that and a seat belt cover to replace I hope that is it.

Yesterday was a terrible day for me, I could not breathe again an felt very very sick and tired. I seem to cycle feeling that way then feeling great again. I think its to do with which way the babies position themselves but I could be wrong.
I am still tired though, is it just me or has anyone else started feeling like death warmed up if they dont have a day time nap? I cannot go without one now.

Now I have to go for a walk to pick up my car yay!!


----------



## Ems77

rjsmam said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> ...some dough ball bloke at work just said to me  'when are you due, oh May  just showing early then?...
> 
> Wow! Did you ask him if you were just supposed to POP out the day before you give birth? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> i was gonna ask him if he was drawing his pension or just going grey early.... but i refrained :haha:
> 
> i just spilt bleach on my one & only pair of maternity trousers ... sob :cry: i've had to have some chocolate orange to get over it
> 
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...

Awesome... just awesome!


----------



## Ems77

I have fun with my customer emails all day and a few of the greats I post on FB. I thought I would share a few in here and give you all some laughs.

This customer got more excited with each sentence....

Customer: I have not received this book!!! Where is it. Fed Ex another overnight please!!!!!!!!!!! It was supposed to have arrived by yesterday and was not in mail today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Please provide tracking number so I can expect receipt tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Customer: Since there isn't a tracking number, can you tell me where it is.

Sure, just let me get out my crystal ball real quick....

Customer: Hello I just wanted to let you know that I sent this book to myself because I thought I would be in custody longer.
O_O

Wow, just wow....
Customer: The book arrived without the CD, I have not opened the original shipping envelope.

Where did he get his ex-ray vision and is he sharing?? :-D LOL


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - LOL those are funny :D I saw one on facebook earlier and lol'd Some people aye??

Today when I phoned in the tyre shop I must of sounded like a complete tool asking the guy whats wrong with my tyre and explaining to him that somehow it went down over a week!!......his reply was "uhhhhhm that would be called a puncture" I wanted to say something witty but my preggo brain fog failed me :( and all I could say was "ohhh"

Another day over, my goodness where is the time going? I need to get an early night so my scan comes quicker :D


----------



## zephyr

Woaaah so quiet!! Either that or I am a total thread killer :happydance:

I just got home from my scan :D It was wonderful. It took ages though and halfway through I found myself not even looking at the screen and talking with the lady cos it got boring, is that bad? I was there for well over 40 minutes and she tried really hard for so long to get one clear shot of the girls spine but it just would not happen. When she moved on to measurements again I was all excited watching but getting that shot (that she never ended up getting) omg it was so hard I feel sorry for the poor lady.

She even said to me jokingly "I really hope I'm not scanning you next time"
I said "ohh whys that?" and she said cos usually it gets alot harder to work out everything as you get further along and I would believe her too, this time round everything was even more jumbled and half the time it looked like there were 6 different babies in there!!

So anyways Both babies have switched position and she let out a "oh no" sigh when she saw that (cos she wasnt sure who was who) but once we confirmed that the sex's were one of each she knew who was who!
Both babies are laying transverse side by side :D and the girl is totally face down that explains all those strange kicks in my bum I have been getting :blush: We couldn't get a profile picture of the girl or even see her mouth and nose......so no pic of her today :nope: 

Both twins are measuring just over a week ahead on their tummies and almost a week ahead on everything else. The boys estimated weight is 2.1 pounds and the girls is 2.2 pounds. 
That's a lot of baby so far! no wonder I feel so heavy
 



Attached Files:







boy25weeks.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## rjsmam

aw zephyr lovely pic - meant to drop in earlier to day good luck but pesky work got in the way!

sounds like the scan lady had a hard time - but hey it's her job after all! those weights are great - well done - although it's undoubtedly hard carrying them. think after 40 mins of someone prodding me i'd be a bit bored too :haha:



x


----------



## Ems77

Loving it!! Amazingly enough though I have to ask, is the scan a pic of his face? So sweet that you were reassured that there is def one of each! My lady is facing down too and I get those kicks in the 'butt' as well... weird feeling isn't it? Although I also think, since she never seems to stop moving, that she flips from time to time because she has now started kicking up close to my ribs too. 

Also, can you tell where each of them are at all the time? In other words, can you point to your belly and say, "One is here and one is here?" I was watching Make Room for Multiples today and she pointed out where all three were! It's cool to see that different point of view. I never know exactly where my little miss thing is at LOL. 

Their individual weights are right on time, but it's amazing that together you are actually carrying an infant between 33 and 34 weeks along! :shock:

33 weeks	17.20 inches	4.23 pounds	43.7 cm	1918 grams
34 weeks	17.72 inches	4.73 pounds	45 cm	2146 grams

I noticed you used pounds in your post... do you guys actually use pounds as a measurement of weight there in NZ?


----------



## Ems77

One more thing to my fav thread of girls!! I am having one heck of a time coming up with names... would you guys be willing to give some suggestions I can peruse? It would be much appreciated :-D


----------



## bumpin2012

I really like the name Lilah. Here is our (not so) short list of names

Annabelle
Ashlynn
Delilah
Emily
Gabriella
Jayne
Lilah
Mia
Sabrina
Scarlett
Violet
Victoria

We have no idea what ones we would go with if baby is a girl. Or what we would like for a middle name either!


----------



## Ems77

Thank you! We have a list, I guess I should have posted that... I just don't know!! LOL. Check out the similarities in our lists! LOL

Victoria Ann
Aedyn Michaela 
Avery 
Aubriella 
Aubrianna
Emiley
Madison 
Annabelle
Isabelle


----------



## zephyr

haha yes,its of his face, side on facing upwards. The picture she took was a bit blurred so his nose doesn't look all button like, like what it did in the scan. I think she hurried the pic just cos it wasn't one that she was actually taking, I requested that shot :p Otherwise I had the choice of testes, spine, leg, belly or head.

I never knew that about the weight of a 33 - 34 week old! No wonder the past couple of weeks I have noticed a change in my size and the weight I am carrying! 
With our weights we always use pounds for babies. Outside of babies though its kilos an grams. At least it has been for me!! so it must be for everyone else :D

As for the babies positions, yeah I have a rough idea of who is who, but the past week since they switched to tranverse without me knowing and the kicks all changing on me, I sort of knew the girl was on top but couldn't really work out where the boy was, just couldn't picture what position they were in by the kicks.

My friend came today! and she is 37 weeks pregnant and my belly is not too far behind hers!!! She took one look at me and goes "wow your almost as big as me!!" 

As for names.....I suck with names, im still looking for a middle one to go with Aria but if I think of any good ones I will post them!

I do love the name Emily though, its very sweet :)


----------



## yazzy

Morning girls,

zephyr so glad your scan went well...I thought they normally take that long, my scan was about 40 mins or just over aswell but baby was wiggling around everywhere lol. Really good weights of your babies too....glad you are doing well.

How is everyone else?

Vaurissa - hmmm thinking of names, I was a bit stuck on girls names - I like different unusual names but OH isn't that keen. We now have 1 girls name and 1 boys name.

Today I got up and my lower back/pelvis was really stiff and achey, not sure if it is just me stretching and growing but my sciatica is starting up again aswell. Baby was wiggling around loads last night and my friend could see my stomach moving under my thick clothes lol! Oh i've been getting those funny bum kicks too lol!

Hope you are all well :)


----------



## wavescrash

Finally reached double digits! Only 99 days until my due date :)


----------



## yazzy

Oooh that means me to Waves as i'm due the same day as you yay!!! Wow double digits!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah yes it does, congrats Yazzy!

So strange to think we've finally gotten to this point.


----------



## kwood

Hi Ladies - Hope all are doing well. Just a quick post to say I can't believe I'm in 3rd trimester already...only 3 months to go...:happydance:


----------



## Ems77

Saw this on my FB today, thought you all would appreciate it.
 



Attached Files:







400979_2478226646278_1570863580_1797991_703949934_n.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## anti

Hi all... Just to let you all know I've been enjoying being at home. OH has has troubles at work and has now left but has a new job to start next week so got loads happening. Midwife appointment tomorrow!! . Glad to hear you are all doing well.


----------



## anti

Vaurissa that is awesome!! I just showed OH and he really didn't get it. Sigh*


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> haha yes,its of his face, side on facing upwards. The picture she took was a bit blurred so his nose doesn't look all button like, like what it did in the scan.

I see it now!! Much better, very cute! I was seeing some sort of janky straight on face looking thing, and I didn't think that could be right. DD#1's middle name is Lynn. That goes well with a first name ending in A.


----------



## RUBY2122

luci and bump said:


> How did everyone decide when to start maternity? I'm due 31st May, so still have a little while until I hand in my official maternity notice, but I have no idea when I should start it! Its all so confusing! I'm a waitress/door host, so am on my feet the whole time at work, but seem to be doing ok so far.
> I've been getting really bad pains during the night, and first thing in the morning, in my pelvis and hips. It hurts most when I roll over, and when I go to get up. Not sure if its where my bump stretches down to the bed? I think I need to invest in a maternity pillow if anyone can recommend one? The cheaper the better really!
> I've also noticed a very definite waddle! Not sure why, but I can't really remember how I used to walk! :blush:
> Am looking forward to next Friday, when we finally get to hear our babies heartbeat! Any advice on what should happen at your 24week appointment? As so far none of my midwife appointments have been particularly informative! They just seem to do what they need to do and then send us on our way again! :(

Hello!

I am suffering with similar pain, right in my groin and worst when I roll over or get up, if you get any recomendations on maternity pillow I am interested too!! My waddle has been there for ages... most odd as I am not huge bump wise, think it is just stiffness in the pelvic area. Saw my midwife at 25 wks of Friday... blood pressure, blood results, pee dip, baby's heart rate and she felt my bump to see how high it is.


----------



## rjsmam

hey all.....

vaurissa - love that pic - soo true!

excited for all you girls making the double digits! can't believe how far we all are - will soon be baby pics to share :happydance:

had a mega day at work, dh fetched me some food at lunch time & I slogged all day - left the office really late & then stuck in grid locked traffic - grr.. so now am feeling huge & uncomfy. got that feeling that jnr is really high under my ribs again & have indigestion... sob. it worries me a bit to feel so uncomfy with so many wks to go... but maybe is just after such a hard day..... :wacko: my size worries me too - please don't let me get too much bigger! 

the bath is calling me!

x


----------



## Ems77

rjsmam said:


> left the office really late & then stuck in grid locked traffic - grr..

You have that over there too eh? Took me over an hour to get to work this morning (a 25 minute drive) :growlmad: I was pissed!


----------



## rjsmam

yep! roadworks coupled with a minor RTA blocking the motorway added to my existing grumpathon! poor dh got whinged at a fair bit today too (we work for same firm so can instant msg) :blush: ooooops


----------



## wavescrash

I woke up at 9am on Sunday to start making the peanut butter blossom cookies I had wanted to make. Rushed to get ready and had intentions of getting to the hotel where the shower was being held at noon. Yeah, that didn't happen. I got there about 12:30 and my sister & co-worker had gotten there only minutes before. We rushed to unload the cars & get everything set up and people started to arrive. There were a few who RSVP'd but didn't show.

We ate some food and just hung out for a bit. They all signed in on this sign-in poster my sister got for us and made guesses as to when the baby will be born. We played several games and had a lot of laughs. They had to guess how big my belly was with yarn and almost every single person guessed wayyyyyy too big. We all had a great laugh over that. I'm just glad I look as big as I feel. The only two people to get ANYWHERE near the right size ended up in a tie so they flipped a coin for the winner. We ate cake, I opened my gifts, visited some more as everyone started to head out. Two of my co-workers brought their daughters so we had a kid's table with crafts & coloring books.

I will say (and I don't want to sound greedy) that I was a bit upset after opening the gifts. We realized not a single person gifted any diapers. Normally that's all you get. At Autumn's baby shower I had enough diapers to last me 3 months. A friend once got enough to last her SIX months. I didn't get a single pack. That's fine, I'm excited over what I did get, we just have to spend a lot on diapers and wipes now. Oh well.

I'm only including one picture of some of the gifts I got. The rest were mostly clothes and some random things.

We still need tons more diapers, wipes & bottles, the Diaper Genie, my breast pump, swing, boppy pillow & baby monitor set. So much to get still but luckily we have plenty of time :)
 



Attached Files:







35.png
File size: 448.9 KB
Views: 5









31.png
File size: 467.5 KB
Views: 6









19.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## future_numan

Waves, what a lovely cake !!
I don't know why ppl on't gift diapers as much as they used too.


I can hardly beleive I am a few days away from 3rd tri:happydance:
I am finding that lil' man is riding high ( helps that he likes to snuggle with his friend placenta who is at the top) so pressure hasn't been bad, but my problem seems to be hemmroids:blush:
I watch my diet and try not to strain when going to the bathroom.. yet those nasty things just won't go away.
Last Saturday I was in agony, does anyone have any suggestions ?


----------



## zephyr

Yazzy - nahh mine was a second growth scan which would of been a lot quicker but because they missed the spine and face at the 20 week scan they had to try and get those this time also which is why it took so long. I guess it depends on if the babies are co operating on that day or not.

Future numan - I'm sorry I have no suggestions :( I hope you find something that helps though.

Vaurissa - love the pic and the name too! I think I may just wing it and see what she looks like before I pick a middle name, either that or something will pop out at me one day soon I hope. 
How is your name hunting going? 

Today I ate burgers and now I feel bad. haha. I ate candy too, but I have been so good lately just today was super hard to not have anything naughty. 

I also had a mad dash to find some swan plants for my daughters monarch catterpillars. They ate through 6 huge plants (3 of which I keep inside so the butterflies cant lay eggs on them) We have about 20 catterpillars left almost ready to pupate soon so they needed food and luckily one place wasnt sold out!!


----------



## wavescrash

future_numan said:


> Waves, what a lovely cake !!
> I don't know why ppl on't gift diapers as much as they used too.

Thanks! I know, it was so strange.

I have no advice for you, however, because my little one hangs out way down low.


----------



## sharon0302

future_numan said:


> Waves, what a lovely cake !!
> I don't know why ppl on't gift diapers as much as they used too.
> 
> 
> I can hardly beleive I am a few days away from 3rd tri:happydance:
> I am finding that lil' man is riding high ( helps that he likes to snuggle with his friend placenta who is at the top) so pressure hasn't been bad, but my problem seems to be hemmroids:blush:
> I watch my diet and try not to strain when going to the bathroom.. yet those nasty things just won't go away.
> Last Saturday I was in agony, does anyone have any suggestions ?

First time round I suffered terribly! This time so far so good- beat constipation which was a big factor last time by eating baked beans couple of times a week- all the fruit and veg in world wasn't helping. :growlmad: One thing would be suppository like Anusol which is safe in pregnancy, they have creams etc but the suppository gives only true relief you just have to turn off ick factor in your head!


----------



## bumpin2012

FN: Colase. Its a stool softener, that helps prevent constipation... and try a cool sitz bath (basically, put your tush in cool water) it can help the little buggers constrict, it will only be temp relief, but you might find it helpful... There really isn'y much you can do to get rid of them, unfortunately..

Waves, you shower looks like it was lovely! All the showers I have been to, diapers have not been a featured gift...mostly clothing, blankets and bath stuff.


----------



## hoping29

I wanted to know what peoples thoughts were on water births. The idea of one sounds lovely to me but I also have a few worries about safety etc. Just would be good to get peoples views.


----------



## yazzy

FutureN - another option is what my doctor prescribed me and that was Lactulose....only used it a few times and have been fine since, perfectly safe in pregnancy and everything.

I haven't got to the uncomfortable feet in rib stage yet as baby isn't that high, I have a long body though so baby has plenty of room before getting there. I did notice a really high kick this morning though!


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone... hope you're all having a good day. nearly friday - thank goodness!

waves - great shower pics, sound like you had fun. i guess no matter what even people alway fail to rsvp or turn up huh - annoying! am lol-ing at the guests guessing your belly size!

FutureN sorry about the h problems - pregnancy brings such fun doesn't it! i guess i've been really lucky (so far) with constipation - i seem to have the opposite in fact - perhaps i'm too much bran flakes lol.

hoping - i've seen water births on 'one born every minute' and each one looks amazing - i'd defo like one but think my hosp has only one pool & it's first come first served so if you roll up in labour & it's occupied it's too bad.

has anyone considered hypno birthing? i'm terrified of another birth like my first and am think of investing in a hypnp book (classes too expensive!) not sure if it's too hippy for me though... 

i just posted on 2nd tri board about round ligament pain - not sure if it's what i'm suffering at nights or not but it's literally got my crying out in pain.



x


----------



## future_numan

sharon0302 said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Waves, what a lovely cake !!
> I don't know why ppl on't gift diapers as much as they used too.
> 
> 
> I can hardly beleive I am a few days away from 3rd tri:happydance:
> I am finding that lil' man is riding high ( helps that he likes to snuggle with his friend placenta who is at the top) so pressure hasn't been bad, but my problem seems to be hemmroids:blush:
> I watch my diet and try not to strain when going to the bathroom.. yet those nasty things just won't go away.
> Last Saturday I was in agony, does anyone have any suggestions ?
> 
> First time round I suffered terribly! This time so far so good- beat constipation which was a big factor last time by eating baked beans couple of times a week- all the fruit and veg in world wasn't helping. :growlmad: One thing would be suppository like Anusol which is safe in pregnancy, they have creams etc but the suppository gives only true relief you just have to turn off ick factor in your head!Click to expand...

I have managed to fight of constipation but the silly things still show up:dohh:
I rang my MW and she said that a warm bath with epson salts for an hour in the A.M & P.M. will help shrink them:dohh:
Not sure how I will manage a full hour with a toddler:shrug:


----------



## Ems77

Ever since I turned 30, I have had issues with a 'roid showing up every once in a while. I have always waited it out, so I am useless for help sorry...:blush:

Like Bumpin' I too have not seen diapers hardly ever at a baby shower. I adore the idea though, I think I will specifically mention it in my invites! I already have to put in there that we have all the clothes we need for 0-3 months:haha:

I think the idea of a water birth is glorious!! I would do it myself, but I am NOT pain tolerant, to the extreme!! I need my epi!


----------



## Ems77

I saw a thread about this and I wanted to start it in here with my fav girls!!:hugs:

What does your user name mean/how did you come up with it? 

Mine is simple and uncreative, it's just my first name, lol, it's definitely unique though:haha:


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> has anyone considered hypno birthing? i'm terrified of another birth like my first and am think of investing in a hypnp book (classes too expensive!) not sure if it's too hippy for me though...

I haven't but there's this mama of 2 who owns a blog I follow that did it with her children and loved it. I'll see if I can find links to her stories about it and maybe that can help you?


I did my 1 hour glucose test today (it's standard here between 24-28 weeks) and my doc should have the results within a week. I also started filing for a leave of absence at work. There's a chance it'll get denied but my doc said she'll sign whatever I need so I'm sure it'll be approved. I'm off the schedule at work as of right now anyway so essentially I'm done working for this pregnancy.

26 weeks today. 3rd trimester next week and I go back for my monthly doctor appointment next Thursday as well. I think after that appointment I start going every 2 weeks? We'll see... I hope so! This "See you in 4 weeks!" thing has gotten very old. Crazy how fast the time is going yet it's going so slow at the same time.


----------



## rjsmam

wavescrash said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> has anyone considered hypno birthing? i'm terrified of another birth like my first and am think of investing in a hypnp book (classes too expensive!) not sure if it's too hippy for me though...
> 
> I haven't but there's this mama of 2 who owns a blog I follow that did it with her children and loved it. I'll see if I can find links to her stories about it and maybe that can help you?Click to expand...

i'd love that if it's not too much trouble....

hope you get that leave of absence approved & yay for no more work... wish i could say the same :wacko: fingers crossed the results of your test are all ok. i had a trace of glucose in my wee last time but mw said she wouldn't worry til next test at 28wks

Vaurissa i often wondered if that was your name - it's lovely, what are the origins? my username is simply RJ's mam - RJ is my sons kinda nickname (Rory James)

just ran my nightly bath for v sore back.. shock horror.. arrived in bathroom with fluffly towels and my book - it was stone cold.. feel like doing this > :cry: it's so cold here at -6 too.. sob sob....



x


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> i'd love that if it's not too much trouble....
> 
> hope you get that leave of absence approved & yay for no more work... wish i could say the same :wacko: fingers crossed the results of your test are all ok. i had a trace of glucose in my wee last time but mw said she wouldn't worry til next test at 28wks

Here's the link, she had 2 entries on it: https://dearbabyblog.com/search/hypnobirthing

Thanks!! We'll see. Work will likely just not schedule me even if it isn't approved because they're pretty accommodating.


----------



## rjsmam

wavescrash said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> i'd love that if it's not too much trouble....
> 
> hope you get that leave of absence approved & yay for no more work... wish i could say the same :wacko: fingers crossed the results of your test are all ok. i had a trace of glucose in my wee last time but mw said she wouldn't worry til next test at 28wks
> 
> Here's the link, she had 2 entries on it: https://dearbabyblog.com/search/hypnobirthing
> 
> Thanks!! We'll see. Work will likely just not schedule me even if it isn't approved because they're pretty accommodating.Click to expand...

thanks so much!! am off for a read.... ps love your new profile pic


x


----------



## zephyr

Hoping - I love the idea of a water birth! With my son I had my heart set on a water birth but he didn't come after my waters broke so needed to be induced and they would't let me have one :(
This time round even before I got pregnant I was going to do a water birth, but again I wont be able to because twins. :( I never knew of any risks with water births? 

Vaurissa - my username is the name of a dear old cat I had once but sadly she got run over by a car :( I think Zephyr sounds nice so wen I cant think of a username its either that or purplepeopleeater lol I think Zephyr suited these message boards better especially since my first posts here were about mc.

My babies are kicking me lots right now my whole belly is twisting and turning. I felt really gross last night, sore throat headache almost flu like but then it eventuated to nothing so I guess its my allergies playing up (my allergy symptoms are very similar to the onset of a flu) either that or it has yet to hit me.


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> i'd love that if it's not too much trouble....
> 
> hope you get that leave of absence approved & yay for no more work... wish i could say the same :wacko: fingers crossed the results of your test are all ok. i had a trace of glucose in my wee last time but mw said she wouldn't worry til next test at 28wks
> 
> Here's the link, she had 2 entries on it: https://dearbabyblog.com/search/hypnobirthing
> 
> Thanks!! We'll see. Work will likely just not schedule me even if it isn't approved because they're pretty accommodating.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks so much!! am off for a read.... ps love your new profile pic
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...

welcome! aw thanks :) just got a new shirt at wal-mart and figured i'd give it a wear today haha.


----------



## Ems77

rjsmam- Thank you  My great grandfather's name was Vaurice. It's a feminine version my great grandmother came up with using my Mom's original idea of Marisa. I love the name Rory  Thinking on it just now... would you mind (just an idea so far) if I used that name for my baby? 

zephyr- Cool! I was really wondering about that! LOL


----------



## rjsmam

Vaurissa said:


> rjsmam- Thank you  My great grandfather's name was Vaurice. It's a feminine version my great grandmother came up with using my Mom's original idea of Marisa. I love the name Rory
> 
> zephyr- Cool! I was really wondering about that! LOL

thanks! Rj is my little gem.... i'm still in shock really that's he's gonna have a sibling!

zephyr - i meant to say i heard the the red hot chilli peppers song the other day & thought of you! The Zephyr Song :thumbup:


x


----------



## bumpin2012

lol...I think mine is a bit self explanatory...


----------



## Ems77

LOL, could you be bumpin' in 2012 by any chance?? :haha: I don't know... I think you were bumpin' in December too weren't you? :rofl:


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - ahaha nice! now that's a song I have not heard in a long time! Its funny cos I actually wanted a Z name for my cat and so I looked in the dictionary and it was a choice between Zeppelin and Zephyr. 

I'm making home made pizza tonight! I am really excited about this cos I found some jalapeno sauce and bernaise I will be sticking on it along with whatever else I can find. I hope I have olives and I am gutted that I dont have any cashews cos thatw ould of been yummy. Last time I made pizza I made a curry pizza it was fantastic :happydance:


----------



## zephyr

Hey Vaurissa its funny you mention that cos I actually always read bumpin as bumpin not bump in......but now I totally get the name! OMG do I feel silly now


----------



## yazzy

Rjsmam - hypnobirthing all the way here for me! I can't really afford the classes though because we have the wedding to pay for plus baby bits and pieces but my sister is a qualified hypnotherapist so I am going to get the books and cd's and get her to go through it all with me....I might even get her at the hospital with me when baby is on its way but make sure it is just me and the OH when baby actually makes an entrance! I will let you know what books/cd's I buy incase you also want some. It is a good idea to start around the next couple weeks.

User name - ummm I have no idea where mine came from. I was basically on the site and wanted to post then realised I needed a user name and Yazzy was the first thing that sprung to mine, my actual name is Lucy so not relative to that lol.

I'm off work today on a days holiday, it's my birthday on Sunday so having a lovely long weekend...and although it is bloomin' freezing out there we have blue sky's and bright sunshine :)


----------



## rjsmam

mmmmm homemade pizza! sounds yummy!!

my good friend has her 12wk scan today after her previous mmc - so can't wait to hear her good news.

wow today i think my hormones are actually in overdrive - there's a chap at work who's been slowly stirring a situation that is uncalled for - basically he's a overgrown kid throwing his toys out of the pram - today it reached a peak & my anger is crazy - red in the face and really raging! i'm usually very level headed so this is very unusual for me... but i feel like embracing it & having it out with him now :wacko: ooooops



x


----------



## sharon0302

My user name is my first name and birthday- which is today:haha:


----------



## rjsmam

sharon0302 said:


> My user name is my first name and birthday- which is today:haha:

aw happy birthday !!! hope you're having a great day & are being spoiled x x x :cake:


----------



## future_numan

sharon0302 said:


> My user name is my first name and birthday- which is today:haha:

Happy Birthday:hugs:



Vaurissa said:


> I saw a thread about this and I wanted to start it in here with my fav girls!!:hugs:
> 
> What does your user name mean/how did you come up with it?
> 
> Mine is simple and uncreative, it's just my first name, lol, it's definitely unique though:haha:

I have been a member for a few years so mine stems fom when we were TTC Emily.. future ( baby) and Numan is my last name:haha:

Someone mentioned it was -6 where they were ( Scotland, I think) 
Years ago that would have been a balmy day in the winter here in Canada but the last few years, the weather has been unseasonbly warm.
Even snow this year has been next to til:happydance:


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies, hope u and bumps are all well :)

I went to midwife yesterday and i have to have the glucose test :( Im high risk of having diabetes cos of my family history so i have that to look forward to. Told midwife about my stomach pains and she was asking if they are like labour pains....i dnt know what labour pains feel like! she said period pains and i said yes. She said every time i get them i got to call labour ward to get checked im not in early labour.
I told her thats i would like to have baby and the new maternity led unit but was told cos im under the consultant and im have pains and also physio i may not be allowed but they will review me later on :( Huff!

Went to physio today and was told I have PGP, i have been given crutches to use!!! and tols i can no longer bend down and carry anything. I asked if it would get worse the bigger baby gets and she said she couldnt say.

Oh well thats me and my pregnancy so far.Still got another week of work and will have to see how im feeling nearer the time.


----------



## Ems77

To my UK ladies... Do you all know what an RV is? 

If so, how prominent are they over there?


----------



## wavescrash

I got a message from my OB's office today letting me know that I failed my 1 hour glucose test meaning I have to go back for the 3 hour test (you fast 24 hours before or something like that.) Of course by the time I got the message and called back, they were closed so I have to call in the morning to see about setting that up.

I'm sure I'll pass the 3 hour test but then again I thought I'd pass the 1 hour test and I was wrong haha.


----------



## kwood

Vaurissa, 

I'm in the UK but American don't know if I'm aloud to answer. RVs as in the type with a motor in them are not very common here, mainly the ones you see are imported from the U.S. or come from mainland Europe. Caravans (pulled by a car type) are very common here though.


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Ladies, 

I hope things are ticking along well for everyone? 

Rachel sorry to hear about the pains and potential complications :hugs:

Wavescrash sorry to hear about the glucose test and better luck for the 3hr test :thumbup:

Vaurissa isn't an RV a motorhome?? (like an integrated car and living space?) small ones called 'camper vans' are relatively common here but not the enormous ones guys favour :winkwink:

I seem to be pottering through second tri relatively harmlessly, I get exceptionally tired and struggle to get comfy sometimes but otherwise I am pretty good :flower:


----------



## anti

Hi ladies. Good to hear you're all well. Waves-I hope all will be ok with your next glucose test!! I had my midwife check up on thursday and I'm measuring 2 weeks big!! Big baby in there!! We've started doing the nursery as well. Stripping the paint off the windows and stuff and going to reprint everything. Well, OH is doing all that coz of the fumes. But I'm making him tea every now and again.


----------



## luci and bump

I had what I thought was my 24 week appointment yesterday, but I'm apparently only 23+3 today :blush: I'm measuring 25.2 though, so baby is cooking away nicely! And we finally heard babys heartbeat for the first time, it was amazing :) She said it was between 140 and 150, which I'm guessing is ok? 
My OH had a great time last night, baby was making my tummy bounce around all over the place, so he's finally been able to properly feel kicks and movements :) 
It's getting so, so close to his leaving date, am starting to feel constantly sad, and he hasn't even left yet :( 
Luckily our ante-natal classes don't start until just after he gets back, so I don't have to worry about going on my own! And I'm trying another aqua natal class on Monday :)


----------



## yazzy

Waves - sorry to hear about your glucose test, fingers crossed your next one goes ok.

Anti - yay for starting your room, I'm going to start ours in March I think :)

Wow...sounds like you girls are all growing well! I didn't even get on the scale at my 25 week appointment, I only measured 19cm so hopefully things have grown when I go back in just over a week for my 28 week appointment!

Off out tonight for a meal for my birthday, looking forward to seeing everyone and eating lots!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies! Today is a pretty painful day SPD-wise so I'm going to go climb into bed and probably never leave hahaha. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## zephyr

I have my midwife appointment day after tomorrow and it could be my last one! or second to last depending on whether or not the referral to the specialist has gone through yet. Sometimes they take ages.
2 more weeks and I start appointments at the hospital! This seemed like so long ago and now its like two weeks away. OMG
Less than 12 weeks till I meet my babies this is scary.......I feel like I need to clean everything and get it all organised haha and strangely enough I taught myself to crochet yesterday and the day before, just the basic stitches and have started on a blue and white blanket and will do the pink and white one next! My older kids have decided that they want a blanket too.

OH put his music on my tummy last night and the babies kicked and wriggled away! and it was funny cos depending on the song, one of them would kick more and the other would kick less or not at all.
I got heaps of Braxton Hicks in a short space of time last night and it actually had me worried and about ready to call my midwife before they stopped. 

Also sleeping is starting to become a nightmare now! my pregnancy pillow does nothing for me. I wake up during the night with awful back cramp from laying on one side too long, then I lay on my right side and feel like I cant breathe, so I am forever tossing and turning.
Speaking of cramps.....anyone else getting these? I have never before had them like this I cannot stretch or point out my toes in bed else I cramp up, I get them in my calf muscles, I had one in my neck and one across my throat which was very unpleasant and also one in my foot which was hillarious cos OH and I were sitting on the couch then all of a sudden I start jerking next to him going "Ohhhhh owwww ohhh help me help me make it stop owwww" for like a minute or so and hes just going "omg whats wrong, whats wrong?!!!" Haha that was funny.


----------



## kwood

Argh..it's snowing here, I thought we were going to get away with it this year. I just hope it is gone by monday because I'm not going to work if there is ice at 7 months pregnant and not sure what work will say about that. just glad I'm not due now wouldn't fancy having a baby in the snow. (Hospital is 30 min drive down country lanes)..Hope everyone else with snow is keeping safe and warm.


----------



## wavescrash

Zephyr... I get those cramps in my calves and feet too. I got them my first pregnancy as well and my doctor (then) told me to take a magnesium supplement.


----------



## bumpin2012

magnesium is the most common cause of those cramps, also could be potassium or calcium too... try and stretch your legs with you toes pulled up towards your head. If you already have the spasm, stand up...seriously.... I had these really bad when I was a teenager. I rarely get them now because I got into the habit of stretching with my toes pulled back.


My good friend is less than a week away from her due date! Im so excited to meet her little girl. Last week we started sewing a quilt for the baby. and we actually managed to finish it this evening. She has never sewn before, and I have never made a quilt, so we are pretty proud of ourselves for how its turned out. I'll load a photo when I get one on this computer. Im off to bed, had a long day, and tomorrow is gonna be another one with the superbowl happening. We have a few people coming over to watch!


----------



## wavescrash

We got our baby monitor set the other day! I'm so excited over it as it's one of the last "big" purchases we needed. It's a really good set. Comes with 2 receivers so we can have one in our bedroom and one in the living room (as well as the nursery of course.) It has a very long range (2000 ft I think!) and an intercom so we can talk to the baby from the living room/bedroom. It also has a temperature reading of the nursery and all that. I'm excited to use it :) I think we may be getting my breast pump today, we're going to go take a look when OH gets home from work.

My sister is gifting us the travel system we wanted and she said she was purchasing it yesterday. I don't know if she ever did but we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## bumpin2012

Waves: YAY! I still need to choose one...we have so much electronic stuff, I have no idea what one to get. All the reviews I read say static is an issue.

We have the baby's room pretty much all set up. I just want to get a little cribside table and a bookcase. We ordered our BOB stroller last week. It should arrive sometime this week. Our friend is getting us our car seat, so now I think im ready for baby!


----------



## wavescrash

I actually think we're going to return/exchange the monitors we have. I decided after the fact to check the reviews (it looked great in store) and there were far more negative than positive. However I found 2 that the store carries around the same price that have great reviews so if the store has them in stock, we'll just exchange them.

We're applying for the apartment we want to get this week so fingers crossed we get approved. I can't wait to start setting up the nursery :) Right now we're living in a bedroom at my parents house with our bed, crib, a couch & 2 dressers, my desk and 2 bookshelves. We have tons of apartment stuff stacked up on the couch and then the baby's things are packed into my closet and the crib. We've run out of room so it'd be nice to finally put things where they belong! So yes... fingers crossed we get this apartment!


----------



## zephyr

Waves, I heard about that I will ask my midwife tomorrow if she can prescribe me one as its cheaper that way. I have been taking a protein shake with that in it though so maybe I need more? Who knows, its mighty unpleasant though haha
Awesome on the almost having everything too and good luck with that apartment, I hope you get it :D

I had a rather boring weekend, today is a public holiday grrrr so a lot of places are closed.


----------



## zephyr

This weeks bump picture along with last weeks for comparison :p OMG I feel so huge!!
 



Attached Files:







25.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1









26.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ems77

Yes an RV is also called a motor home here.  I was asking because the person I share my office with received an email from a UK customer on Friday and noticed that customer had ordered an RV manual. He looked at me and said, "They don't have RVs there do they?" I said, "I don't know let me ask, hence the question to follow on here  
kwood- Of course you count  even not being native, you still have a real-time view of what's what over there  Like when I was in Germany for 6 years. I know they don't have too many of them either, but that had to do a lot with gas prices, I don't know what it's like in the UK, but the time I spent in Germany from '97 to '03, they were a little over three times as much as in the states.


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin - I didn't even see your post about the muscle cramps! Thanks :D Will try that tonight.

I am off to bed, babies kicking me heaps tonight and my appointment is in the morning yay finally!


----------



## cliqmo

I have just worked out that once this grotty damp morning is out of the way, I only have twelve more Monday mornings to survive at work :yipee:


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies,

Nursery is finally getting there, OH started to paint the last wall blue yesterday but we didnt like it so we going for cream for all the walls now. I cant wait for the painting to finsih so i can put cotbed up etc. I have the moses basket up ready in our room, i cant wait to see a lil baby in there :)

I think baby has wriggled up a bit as the kicks are higher and i was getting discomfort in my ribs. My belly was moving when he was moving last night and OH finaly saw it happen.

This is my last week signed of and im not sure to get signed of more or go back. I like being of and im still getting the pain but i miss my work mates. Im a bit worried to go back as i feel like a been away for too long! Oh i dont know what to do!!


----------



## luci and bump

Have finally managed to drag myself out of bed to go to a morning aqua natal class :) If it was just for me, I defo would have turned the alarm off and gone back to sleep, but bumpy loved the one I went to last Tues evening. I have work tomorrow night, so had to find another one to go to. Has anyone else been to any? Bumpy loved it! Was dancing around all over the place as soon as I got in the water :) I slept so well after it too!!


----------



## yazzy

Morning girls!

I'm off to the doctors in a mo...have such bad pain in my coccyx - tailbone...I am struggling to sit down and stand up with it. It is bearable when i'm stood up and walking but still painful. I'm hoping it is just something that is normal in pregnancy, I could just about cope with it then!

We got our pram yesterday...we bought a Silver Cross Linear Freeway and we both love it. Got it second hand but it is in perfect condition and my dad bought it for us as a present for baby :)

Getting some strong kicks or punches low down on my bladder...still amazed everyday by the movements and can't help but keep touching my tummy lol!

Hope you are all well...

Rburnett - hope you get on ok back at work, take it easy though as you and baby come first.

Zephyr - hope your cramps get better but have heard it is really common to get lots of leg cramps in pregnancy.

Anti - hope you are enjoying your time off.

And hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## RBurnett

Hi Yazzy - I hope they can sort out your pain, i can undertand how horrible it is. Im trying to clean up and its gets just so painful. When i go back to work im at a desk all day, the physio wants me to get up from my chair and desk every 15 mins!! Ill only be doing the bare min at work. I just cant concentrate at work. I have major baby brain!!


----------



## yazzy

Thanks RBurnett, the doctor was really nice. Examined me just incase of a blood clot of something but nope it looks as though I have somehow pulled the ligaments or something around my tailbone. She has prescribed me codeine and the normal paracetamol but I hate taking anything because of baby. Might have to give in though because it is soo painful. Anyway I am now off work until it recovers and if it isn't better by the end of the week my doctor will refer me to the obstetric physio.

So chilling now with my doglets :)


----------



## RBurnett

Im chilling to and have been playing around with my pregnancy photos on photobucket.

https://i1247.photobucket.com/albums/gg637/rachel_burnett1/Baby B/2012-01-16193627-1.jpg

https://s1247.photobucket.com/albums/gg637/rachel_burnett1/

Hope your able to view them x


----------



## bumpin2012

Yazzy, I've been having pain like that for a few weeks now. Mine is from the movement of the Sacro iliac joint, out of good alignment (normal pregnancy crap!) Im in the Chiropractors office 2 times a month else I would be one hurting mama...


----------



## yazzy

Oh no bumpin not you aswell...I just keep thinking only 3 months and we'll have our gorgeous babies and it's soo definitely worth it!


----------



## wavescrash

Goodness, it sounds like we're all falling apart with these pregnancies! The other day my SPD pain was so bad that I had to use an electric/motorized shopping cart when we went to the store.

Just talked to my doctor's office and they're faxing the request form for my 3 hr glucose test over to the hospital. I'm waiting a little bit for it to get there and then I have to call to schedule the appointment. Once OH gets off work, we're going to do some baby and apartment shopping again. I've filed his taxes today and we have a decent refund headed our way. It's enough to cover rent for 2 months at the apartments we're going to apply at (hopefully today or tomorrow we can do that.) The refund should be in our bank account in the next 2 weeks which is just in time for us to move in (assuming we get approved for the apartment.)


----------



## bumpin2012

Im getting sooooo frustrated with OH!

Im trying to get him to help me narrow down a list of names, so that when the baby comes, we only have to choose from 5 names instead of thousands. So I created a list of all the names I really like, gave it to him and all he had to do was cross of the ones that were an absolute no. We got the list down to 10 names, so today I asked him to pick his top 5... and he starts ADDING names to the list. but not normal names. No...He adds jimron, Rajesh...names that are VERY ethnic... (We are a caucasion as they come) and then gets online and starts looking at the baby name websites and continues to add names... WTF?!?!?! 


ARGGHH!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahaha I'd have flipped out. I don't know if it's different where you live but we're not married so I kept threatening him that I had to like the name or else I'd pick MY favorite when the time came in the hospital as it'd be my decision alone. That sort of helped to get him back on track with what I wanted haha. Good luck!


----------



## kwood

climqo - Oh I just worked out that I now only have 8 Monday's left then. :happydance: Still ten weeks of work but now today is done and won't have to work Easter Monday that leaves 8 Mondays (which most people hate)..then I will only have 2.5 weeks left until my due date...so excited. 

I got my carseat in the post today. Is anyone else really excited about new baby stuff showing up? My hubby doesn't get how I can get excited about a car seat but it just makes the birth seem that much sooner, as you can't leave the hospital without it.


----------



## wavescrash

kwood said:


> Is anyone else really excited about new baby stuff showing up? My hubby doesn't get how I can get excited about a car seat but it just makes the birth seem that much sooner, as you can't leave the hospital without it.

Oh trust me... it's the highlight of each day - when we get new baby stuff. I shop more for baby clothes than I do for myself anymore. Fortunately, my OH has gotten used to it and just holds everything for me while we shop :)


----------



## bumpin2012

I wish it were that simple...lol...We've been together for nearly 12 years. He knows I wouldn't be able to exclude him from naming his child, and I think because we have been living together for 5 years, and are common law, I dont think I even COULD do it...

He's overwhelmed by all the names... I get it. but he's making the task so much harder than it needs to be. I dont like original/unique names, and I do NOT want a name that is popular. I grew up with 5 other Meghan/Megan s and I do not want a name that everyone is naming their child. You would think that this would make it easier to shorten the list...


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin - I feel your pain with the name thing :( In the end I settled on Connovar which is what OH wanted. It has had a lot of time to grow on me. Though I still don't really like the name and will call him Conner for short, I don't absolutely hate the name as much as I did and he was really upset that I hated it so much. Didn't realise how much it meant to him.
I really hope your OH suggests some more normal names, ones that you are happy with. Name picking omg the hardest thing ever!


Yay two hours till my appointment!


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone! hope you all had a good wk end... I had another v busy wk end & am feeling the tiredness much more than previous wks... is this a sign of things to come in 3rd tri!?! had an evening with my g friends on Fri night before taking them into the city - despite my misgivings it was actually fun to watch them get slowly inebriated haha. then we went on a mini road trip to visit friends on Sat. I've been noticing a real difference in movements lately- they are so much more pronounced & sometimes actually make me exclaim out loud!! my friend who i mentioned previously had a great 12wk scan last wk after her anxiety and am so excited for us to be able to baby shop together

climqo - how exciting is that calculation *off to calculate mondays at work* :winkwink:

kwood - hope the snow isn't too bad! 

zephyr - ouchies - i occasionally get the cramps in my calves & yes they hurt like buggery - how did your apmnt go?? hope she gave you something for the cramps - let us know how it went! great bump pic btw - those twinnies are doing so well!

rburnett - great pics (could only see first link) fab to see the progression

yazzy - saw your other thread re the backpain - i've been getting it too but def not as bad as you have, glad you got it checked out, hope the doglets looking after you :haha:

bumpin - your oh sounds like my hubbie.. he was looking through a names book the other night & jumped off the sofa exclaiming 'i've got it i've got it!!'.... his choice? Ramandeep.... ahem..... it's an indian name - we have a very scottish surname & dh thought it would be 'fun' :dohh: i removed the book from his clutches pdq

hey to everyone else :flower:



x


----------



## zephyr

My appointment went great. I am measuring 30 weeks so no wonder I feel huge! give it another 4 weeks and I'll be close to measuring full term I reckon!
Babies sound great the girl as usual was kicking and punching like crazy. If this is anything to go by then shes sure gunna be an active one! where as the boy is pretty laid back and doesn't do much haha.

Midwife could not tell for certain what positions the babies were in but thinks they are still how they were at the scan except one may of flipped so a head on each sideways.
She said if they stay that way then c section. I asked her what the chances are of them tuning and she said she didn't know, but that if they are going to turn they need to do it soon.

Was also going to be my last appointment but I still have not heard from the hospital yet so we made another for two weeks time.
I had a panic attack almost on my way home and ran inside to vomit I was so nervous!! I started freaking out because she said that if I go into labour after 36 weeks they wont stop it and I dunno I guess when I realised thats only 10 weeks away and that 12 weeks for sure I'm gunna have two babies I sort of freaked out.

I also have been booked in for a Glucose Tolerance Test on Friday, fast for 12 hours prior then I have to stay there at the clinic for two whole hours!! I'm not allowed to leave grrrrr so I will have to get my reading on. I suck at waiting and waiting for two whole hours omg.

So now I just have to wait for my scan referral to come through and my hospital appointment.
My cramps, nothing was prescribed she said that by the sounds of it I am getting enough because of all the milk and complan I am drinking and just to keep that up and stretch the legs.


----------



## Ems77

bumpin2012 said:


> Im getting sooooo frustrated with OH!
> 
> Im trying to get him to help me narrow down a list of names, so that when the baby comes, we only have to choose from 5 names instead of thousands. So I created a list of all the names I really like, gave it to him and all he had to do was cross of the ones that were an absolute no. We got the list down to 10 names, so today I asked him to pick his top 5... and he starts ADDING names to the list. but not normal names. No...He adds jimron, Rajesh...names that are VERY ethnic... (We are a caucasion as they come) and then gets online and starts looking at the baby name websites and continues to add names... WTF?!?!?!
> ARGGHH!!!

Omg! I'd lose my mind! Here in Washington, it's not common law until 7 years:haha:

My hubby's last name is messing with me! I had the name Macey in a dream and thought that might be nice, until I fully came to and realized that hubby's last name is Mace.... DAMMIT! He likes Victoria and I am still deciding if I can really get on board with that and no regrets. Last one, this is so rough!! LOL

Omg zephyr you gave in on Connovar:dohh: LOL. I like Conner for short though, that's cute.


----------



## bumpin2012

Im pretty sure in Canada, its 1 year of living together in a relationship.

I think we have a bit of a short list. I kinda gave up for today... So we have Gabriella which we both are ok with, Lilah, which I REALLY want, and Emily Which is his favorite name.

I didn't even want to MENTION a middle name...

Zephyr: I can't believe you gave in to Connovar as well...I can see why tho, if it meant that much to him... I gave up on my FAVORITE boys name b/c OH HATED it...

Vaurissa: Victoria was on my list. and Victoria Mace sounds lovely... My OH's last name is Kelly, so that just ruined a LOT of names that I really like. I dont like repeating letters or sounds, so no C or K names, and nothing that ended in Y or IE.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> I also have been booked in for a Glucose Tolerance Test on Friday, fast for 12 hours prior then I have to stay there at the clinic for two whole hours!! I'm not allowed to leave grrrrr so I will have to get my reading on. I suck at waiting and waiting for two whole hours omg.

I feel your pain. My glucose test is tomorrow. I took the 1 hour test last week which is standard here and I failed so I have to take the 3 hour one. I have to fast for 10 hours prior and I'm there for 3 hours with 4 blood draws total. I'm probably going to lose my mind hahaha.


----------



## zephyr

waves - OMG you stay there so they can draw blood heaps?? well I hope they dont do that here cos I dont like getting my blood taken.
Good luck for your test tomorrow! My midwife wanted me to do this just because two babies, I've had no negative tests or anything she just said the hospital will make me do it anyways so better to get it over with now.

And yeah I totally caved on the name!! He has argued it for so long now that the effort of getting him to change his mind his was too much and every time I say something negative about it he gets that sad insulted look and says "but it means so much to me" and then I feel bad like I'm taking his excitement away from him, so silly I know.
I am kind of hoping he changes his mind but no biggie if he doesn't.


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin those are really nice names :D Lilah and Emily both!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr- You know how you have to worry about kids constantly with names and being mean about them. Well, my 13 yr old just helped out a little. Tell your OH that a potential tease that the boy could be in for is being called Carnivore. 

Thought that may help you:haha:


----------



## zephyr

I shall try that but see my OH's last name is Tribe and so he will put the two together in a very deep sounding voice 'carnivore Tribe' and then he will say something along the lines of "wow thats so manly sounding"
Honestly hes a great guy but hes got this whole 'I need a beard and a macho name to be a man' thing going on and sometimes its really quite annoying. Wish he would just drink a beer and watch some sport instead sometimes but he hates sport and doesn't drink haha

Speaking of beards, omg he grew his out again! BUT he has been talking about shaving it off the past few days and its my birthday on Sunday so I reckon he is going to surprise me :D I can't wait, it has been so long since I have seen his face I am probably going to have a heart attack.


----------



## Ems77

LMAO, my hubby and I were rolling over that! My hubby does watch a lot sports and drink a beer from time to time. Guess that's why he throws out there that he WANTS to shave his every once in a while. I'm like, "Dude, no, you look like you're freakin' 12 and I am already 6 yrs older than you!!" So glad to hear that my OH isn't the only one with a different last name. My last name is pretty common and I like it. LOL 

If he does shave for you rather than a heart attack hopefully it doesn't put you into labor. LOL


----------



## wavescrash

Ladies I just need to complain for a minute. Its 4am and I was woken out of a nice sleep to use the bathroom and with the worst heartburn anyone has ever felt. I instinctively reach for a Tums and realize I can't have it because I'm supposed to be fasting for my 3 hr glucose test in the morning. I think I want to cry.


----------



## anti

Waves-:hugs: I can't imagine how frustrating that must be!! 

Hope you are all well. I've been keeping busy at home and starting the nursery and stuff. Such exciting times. :)


----------



## yazzy

Choosing names is soo hard, I can't believe we decided on names so quickly. We have one girls name and one boys name and I can't see us changing them...we even have middle names!

I'm still home...day 3 with my hot water bottle. I was given codeine but am a bit paranoid about taking anything stronger than paracetamol so will be sticking with that for the time being. Just resting but loving being able to sit here and watch my belly jump around because of baby!

Zephyr - glad your appointment went well :) 

1 more week until my next appointment....will be interesting to see how much I have grown...hopefully a bit as my measurements were not even on the scale last time...however my mum said it was always the same with her and we were quite big babies so not too worried.

So I know some people have started their nurseries etc, but when is everyone else doing there's? I'm going to get started in March and hopefully have the main bits done by the end of March....we are doing The Hungry Caterpillar theme :)


----------



## RBurnett

We have decided on a name :). Only our parents know and thats how its going to stay. Of course ill tell you lovely ladies.

Jenson Neil Burnett

Jenson - not after the racing driver but becuase i saw it was someones on BandB as their sons middle name

Neil - as his middle name, same middle name as OH as OH wouldnt let me use his first name (marc) as his middle name.

Burnett - well cos we are Burnetts


Everyone keeps asking what it is and its annoying. When i have known people who are keeping their baby name to themselves i wouldnt keep asking.

I think i also decided that if I do have to have the C-section i wouldnt tell anyone the date or when im going in..hehe!


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - Glad you got a giggle out of that :p Well I said Carnivore to him and he was all "whats wrong with that? I still like Connovar" ahhh I give up! Hes got the support of his nana, sister and mother and a few of his friends he has told and of course this support has encouraged it.
LOL I sure hope it doesn't send me into labour! Yesterday we saw this old guy walking down the street with a beard down to his waist and hair halfway down his back. To me he looked like a crazy wild caveman but oh no OH was like "OHHHH i wish I could have hair like that, then I would look like a viking!" :dohh: I was just like O_O 

waves - omg you cant have antacids? you poor thing! there is nothing worse than heartburn you have nothing to take for. Maybe just sip cold water? 

yazzy - yay for having your names picked out! and middle names even :D good to hear you are resting, hope you feel better soon.

RBurnett - yay for the names too, they sound lovely :D and fair enough with the not announcing it, we are kind of the same, we have told select people but not everyone.
As for the c sec date, I wont be telling anyone either. I dont think there's a problem with not telling people. If you weren't going to have one they would have to wait anyways. I am the same with that, if I get a date again only very few people would know.


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Hello ladies been a while since I posted so just catching up with all your news. Had my first antenatal class (called a parentcraft class here) for first time mums it was awesome im now more scared but more excited we covered signs of labour and how to bathe a newborn.

Hope all you ladies are well

MrsHP x


----------



## kwood

waves - oh that sounded horrible, hopefully the test was okay and you can eat and drink now

yazzy - congrats on choosing names - luckily my DH seems pretty open minded. I've picked a list from the book and he liked most of them. Now his turn to look, then we will narrow it from there..will probably go in with a list of 3 each for a boy or girl and pick once we meet the baby. 

Rburnett - Very nice name, seems to roll off the tongue fairly easily. 

Zephyr - you'll have to keep us updated if the dh decides to surprise your on your b-day.

My pushchair arrived today, so happy with it as I didn't see it in person before buying. I ended up ordering it from boots because I got a 20% off voucher in my parenting club pack and they sold the same pushchair that I wanted at the same price as amazon so the 20% off was a nice surprise. It is very nice, came with a footmuff, raincover, and adaptors to fit the carseat on. You can take the fabric off and have just the frame and carseat which is really nice. 

We went for the grey pushchair and red/black carseat. Just need a baby to put in it. :baby:

https://www.maxi-cosi.com/products/strollers/strollers/mila/features.aspx


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks I love the name Jenson and cant wait to share it and him with the world.
God im soo impatient!


----------



## frangi33

Hey ladies hope everyone is well? In the last weeks we've managed to order our nusery and our travel system. After feeling like we've done nothing for this little girl we're now on top - except we need to decorate nursery!

We decided on the bebecar stylo travel system coz its traditional looking but has the modern features such as swivel wheels, OH is getting really excited now we actually have physical things in the house for her


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks everyone. It sucked but it's over with so now we wait for the results. I have my regular appointment on Thursday so I'm sure we'll go over it then. In exciting news, we applied for and were approved for the apartment. We can move in March 1st!


----------



## Ems77

Waves-:hugs: I totally feel you. I have had some nasty heartburn this pregnancy, feels like I am having a damn heart attack sometimes!! The pain is unreal and it DOES wake me up too!

Zephyr- Figures... you said he'd probably be alright with it. LOL. Funny though, I suggested it more for him to consider what he is going to put his SON through not whether or not HE cares!!:dohh:

Rburnett- That's a nice name, I like it. 

Yazzy- I have been waiting only because we were building a third bedroom onto our house. I wanted to do it long ago! I want to be able to just walk in there, look around, and... smile. :cloud9:


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - Yeah I know, its a real shame, I have even gone as far as showing info on studies done on kids names and how they affect them growing up but nothing has worked. I have no idea why he loves this name so much. I feel like giving in but since I brought it up again I am going to try one last shot lol I really am okay with it being a middle name, I would prefer Nicholas as a first but he says that feels too weird but did consider it. We will see....

On another note LOOK what I made!!! I am sooooo happy right now cos I restarted this about 6 times this morning cos I kept bunging it up and half of it I did the stitching wrong and there was no way I was going to restart it again so I carried on and you cant really tell where I stuffed up!!
I have never made anything like this before and I dont know why cos it was so easy once I realised where I went wrong.
Next (when my fingers stop tingling) I will do the girls one and then work on some cute little booties to go with them. Also considering doing the opposite colours also, white hats with blue and pink trim and ears.
 



Attached Files:







hat.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kwood

Aww Zephyr that is too cute..I have two blankets half finished better get a move on or they won't get done it time.


----------



## yazzy

Ahh how cute is that Zephyr! I'm planning on making some things when I start Mat leave in 4 weeks (well I start my holiday then). 

Sounds like everyone is getting organised with their travel systems and nurseries. Getting closer now!

I started making a list yesterday of what we have and what we need to get, nothing major so think I can do it all with a good price...having the wedding 2 weeks before baby is due definitely wipes out your bank!

Rburnett - Jenson is a lovely name, apart from the racing driver I have only heard of one other Jenson and its a cute name.

I'm still home in pain with my pelvis and tailbone, can't see myself getting back to work this week so will have to pop back to the doctors on Friday and possibly get to physio. 

Baby must be growing as I am getting some full on jumps and thuds, love every minute of it though :)


----------



## anti

I braved the ice out there today and took my dogs in for their booster injections and worming tablets. Glad that's done! They need to be wormed again when baby is due so I might just send OH in to get the next ones. 

I need to sort out my mat allowance form sometime soon. I'm starting to get stretch marks on my thighs. So sad! :'( guess that's all part of it though.


----------



## RBurnett

I got stretch marks on my boobs so far. Im just waiting for the ones on my stomach although im creaming up everyday so hope thats helps. I ignored my boobs for a bit so that could be why they are there.

Anti - how are u enjoying your freedom from work. I go back next Tuesday after been signed of for 2 weeks and im dreading it. I suffer from anxitety and im soo anxious to go back. Its got very busy at work and i just dont have the brain for it, im too tired and in pain to focus. OH said if im not ready dont go back but i think the longer i leave it the worse it be so my plan is to get through the end of feb and March and get signed of from April up to my mat leave....hope it all works out!


----------



## anti

I'm loving being at home and just relaxing!! It's amazing!

Been looking at travel systems and I was set in the hauck Malibu but after googling it I found some awful reviews of it saying that the chassis snaps after about 6 months. I really don't know which one to go for now. Sigh*


----------



## kwood

yazzy - I know so excited about getting all the baby stuff, think I only need one or two things but we aren't really doing the nursery until after the baby comes, then we can make it more boy or girl (baby will be in our room to start and my very artistic mum will be over to help with the nursery)

RBurrentt - I like your new photo, you look like a very lovely couple. 

Anti - That's a pain when you find something you really like and then find all kinds of bad reviews. So annoying, hope you find something you like even more.


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone hope all is well... am having a bit of an achy day today, can't really put my finger on it but feel like my lady parts have had a kicking. junior has been a bit quiet too so had a listen on the doppler to put my mind at rest.

i'm dying to get started on the nursery - but can't quite yet. our spare room currently has a bed in it which needs moving & I am hoping to put a sofa bed/futon in there so we still have somewhere for occasional visitors. but i we can't afford it just yet & i can't make up my mind on which sofa bed!


x


----------



## rjsmam

waves - forgot to say congrats on the apartment!!!


x


----------



## Ems77

Zephyr- That is too cute. It's so cool that you taught yourself so recently and look at what you have done already. 

Went to the doc today and declined the glucose test due to being sick, so they simply just pricked my finger instead:happydance:


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: I want that pattern!!!


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> waves - forgot to say congrats on the apartment!!!
> 
> 
> x

Thanks! And thanks to everyone else as well. We went and signed the paperwork today. It should be ready to move in March 1st which is just 3 weeks away!!! I'm getting boxes from work tomorrow so I can start packing. We spent most of the day shopping for some last minute things. There's a bit more we need but have nowhere to put it until we move out (food, toilet paper, etc) so that's going to wait but furnishings, supplies and decor is pretty much all taken care of. I also got the call that I passed my 3 hour glucose test which is a big relief. I knew I would but there's always that chance you won't, you know?

And my sister just text me to tell me that my travel system she ordered (as a gift) for us arrived in the mail today!!! The only things I need to get still besides diapers/wipes is the Diaper Genie (which we don't NEED but I really want to have one), the swing and a play mat for tummy time. It's always real nice when things finally fall into place after thinking they never will, you know?

Tomorrow starts the 3rd trimester for me and I have an appointment with my doctor. Looking forward to seeing where I'm measuring (I feel MASSIVE compared to my last appointment, I was a week ahead but I feel like I'm 2 weeks ahead for some reason... I don't know, I'm probably right on track haha) and hearing the heartbeat again!


----------



## Ems77

OMG, Zephyr, I did not intend for him to LIKE the shirt! LOL That comes from a pitcher from the San Francisco, California baseball team. He had an epic beard that (obviously) got serious media attention and became a marketing ploy! LOL


----------



## zephyr

bumpin - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbr01SXtKC4 thats where I got it from, I'll be interested in checking out some of her other videos :D Those Mary Jane booties look adorable too

vaurissa - haha yeah thanks :p Its okay though he actually bumped into a friend of his today and he has a massive beard too and now they are competing which is gutting cos somehow I dont think I will get a surprise now :(
Oh and the surprise for valentines day in case you were wondering.....urm its lip balm ahahahahaha 
See he gets really chapped lips at work so he keeps stealing my lip balms and I have run out!! So I got heaps of little containers and have all the ingredients to make some manly lip balms that aren't pink or fruity tasting lol I thought he would like it but I'm having seconds thoughts now. Also never made it before so this shall be interesting.

Waves - Congrats on the apartment! I can't remember if I already said that or not (pregnancy fog sorry) and also yay for the passing of the glucose test!! Those results came in quick :D Good luck for your appoinment tomorrow.

I am so exhausted today! I have been run off my feet all day long doing sooooo many errands that needed to be done! I changed my sons day care hours so that it fits better cos the days he has daycare my daughters have dance classes and I cannot be at two places at once anyways my poor wee man, usually gets dropped off at 9am and goes straight to the trains but he gets dropped off at 12:30 now and he was taken straight to the sleep room!! I couldn't believe it, he looked at me like wth is going on mum?? you drop me off for a sleep??
They said to me last week if I changed to the afternoon session that he will miss out his nap and I was like thats okay anyways cos he shouldn't be having a nap! but apparently he comes right on nap time!! 
So now I am in two minds about whether I should keep him there or not. He goes 15 hours a week over 3 days and becuse I am not working its more just so I can get stuff done during that time and also so he can have friends to play with.
Most days I send him I miss him and this whole nap thing just doesn't seem worth it and they wont let me change the hours any other way. Oh I dont know what to do......either way I feel guilty.

Oh yeah forgot to say I packed my hospital bag yesterday! Finally :D well.....the babies hospital bag anyways, I think I need another one though cos I couldn't fit everything in the bags not big enough :/


----------



## zephyr

OMG that was a really really long post!


----------



## RBurnett

kwood - thank you, this time last year i was planning a wedding and now im pregnant!

Anti - Glad ur relaxing and enjoying the time.

The cotbed is finally up and walls are painted in the nursery. Just needs to find some curtins and put a shelve up and put the wall sticker up and then its complete :)


----------



## rjsmam

Morning all  could you havea wee prayer/thought for my friend? She had her 12wk scan last wk & was so anxious after a previous mmc.. she had heavy bleeding last night & is on her way to the hosp. feel sick for her  she just announced it & weve been so excited.... 

Zephyr  the fog totally descended  I also forgot to say well done on the gorgeous things you made  go you! 


x


----------



## RBurnett

Im thinking of your friend. Hope it all works out for her x


----------



## anti

Thinking of your friend rjsmam. :hugs: 

I have to go get more bloods done tomorrow. I really don't like it!! Anyway... Gotta be done I guess. Midwife next Thursday and 4d scan next Saturday!!! Yay! Baby was kicking so much last night!!!! :)


----------



## RBurnett

Because im pretty much over in the third trimester i keep reading the threads and its making me look our for early labour signs and then i think Hang on, im only 26 weeks he has a lot more growing to do lol....silly me!


----------



## yazzy

Thinking of your friend rjsmam. A friend of ours had a huge bleed around 13 weeks but all turned out ok so hope the same happens for your friend.


----------



## rjsmam

Grrr I typed an update then site when down but maybe it was my internet. Phew my friend got on ok  they saw baby bouncing around happily so is nothing major to worry about. Thanks ladies for the positive thoughts!

Anti  hope the bloods go ok  do you know what the tests are for? I am due to get them at the 28wk apmnt too but no idea why! Any yay for 4d scan  v exciting indeed!

Zephyr  no wonder youre exhausted with those fabby babbas on board. And yikes.. hospital bag  seems so real!! (am I in denial lol?)

Hey to everyone else hope you having good day.

I am feeling v sore again today  started out really well this am & even said to dh it was much better. But now Im so sore again, it seems to get worse as the day progresses and feels v sore when I walking about. Not sure if I need to get up from my desk & walk about bit more  or less. Feels like period pains v low down, in my groin and down my legs etc . :cry:





x


----------



## anti

Rjsmam-they just check anti bodies and iron levels and stuff again. Nothing major but I really hate blood tests and needles!! I've never been in hospital at all so hope I don't freak out when I go into labour.


----------



## zephyr

its 8:30am and I have not eaten since last night for this test and usually I eat at 7 else I feel woozy and I am sooooooooo hungry!!!! and I cant eat until just after 11 *cries* I dunno how you did it waves! this is torture lol


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> its 8:30am and I have not eaten since last night for this test and usually I eat at 7 else I feel woozy and I am sooooooooo hungry!!!! and I cant eat until just after 11 *cries* I dunno how you did it waves! this is torture lol

Aww well I hope you're past it now or at least almost done. It sucked so much :( But I passed so I can't complain! I mean... it feels like the test was for nothing but I like this outcome better than failing it haha.


----------



## zephyr

waves - did your baby move heaps after about half an hour of taking it? I got made to sit down on a sofa for two whole hours and it was in the waiting room with all these people and I felt like a complete knob, about half an hour into it the babies started going mental and doing flips the whole time. But I lasted the two hours! I was so hungry it was terrible. Finally got to eat when I got home bout lunchtime after scoffing a couple of plums I took with me.
I know what ya mean about the waste of time thing, be great to pass but it is quite time consuming.....but whatever is best I guess.
Oh yeah I got given a spew bag too cos my stomach is very sensitive to what first hits it in the morning and sugar is not good, almost threw it up but they said if I did then I would have to re drink it and start the time again!


----------



## luci and bump

I haven't posted for a few days, but I'm back now :) And, as of wednesday, past my V day! :D I'm now 24+2 :) Life is pretty good, my hormones seem to be kicking in, I'm an irriatable mess most days! My OH goes off on his travels in 10 days :'( for a whole month :( Going to miss him so much! :(
His valentines day present arrived today, and the glass was broken, so had a bit of a cry over that too :( 
I have to let work know by Wednesday when I want to start my maternity leave. One of the bosses said I need to start it 4 weeks before I'm due, which would be April 30th. Is that true? I thought I could start it whenever I wanted?


----------



## RBurnett

Hey the nursery is nearly finished. Just need to find some curtins and lightshade. I keep walking in the nursery and looking around :)

The moses basket is all set up in my room, just waiting for him now :)
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-06 13.37.00.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2









2012-02-06 13.38.06.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2









2012-02-09 08.11.40.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2









2012-02-10 09.30.48.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3









2012-02-10 09.31.10.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RBurnett

here are a few more photos x
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-10 09.30.59.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0









2012-02-10 09.31.32.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rjsmam

RBurnett - loooooove the pics - well done - it looks perfect! i'm envious as we've not even started yet despite me wanting to....

aw luci where is oh off to - sorry about the pressie arriving broken. i thought you could take mat leave at any point before the edd?? do you have an hr system to check with? i don't plan to start it until my due date (with 2wks holiday before hand to save my leave)

zephyr - oh that test sounds long winded... will you get results straight away?


x


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks we still need to do some more bits in there. I was so eager to get it started and finished even though i still go 3 months to go!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> waves - did your baby move heaps after about half an hour of taking it? I got made to sit down on a sofa for two whole hours and it was in the waiting room with all these people and I felt like a complete knob, about half an hour into it the babies started going mental and doing flips the whole time. But I lasted the two hours! I was so hungry it was terrible. Finally got to eat when I got home bout lunchtime after scoffing a couple of plums I took with me.
> I know what ya mean about the waste of time thing, be great to pass but it is quite time consuming.....but whatever is best I guess.
> Oh yeah I got given a spew bag too cos my stomach is very sensitive to what first hits it in the morning and sugar is not good, almost threw it up but they said if I did then I would have to re drink it and start the time again!


To be honest, I can't remember right now. I know during my 1 hour test I made the comment (after awhile) that she experienced a sugar crash right along with me and fell asleep but for the 3 hour test, I don't recall. I spent the first hour trying to nap and the rest reading a book and was really into it haha. I took crackers and tore into the package almost immediately.

RBurnett - what cute things you've done with the nursery!


I was updating my wall calendar this morning and realized that I'll be 30 weeks pregnant the day we move into our new apartment. HOW CRAZY IS THAT?! I may have had a mild heart attack realizing that haha. I'm excited though. I still want to get a white bookshelf to put in her room, we still have to paint the dresser we bought her last month, I still need to work on some of my DIY projects (maybe we'll do that today once OH gets home from work) and my Mom is giving us her old rocker for the nursery which I want to paint white and get cushions made to match the rest of the nursery. I cannot wait for March 1st (moving day) so I can just FINALLY get the nursery going. I'm more excited about that than setting up the rest of our apartment, even though we have ALL NEW furniture and such. I just want to get my nursery going :)


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks wavescrash - it still looks a lil bare but hopefull with curtins and shelves up it with look better. Think i might get a rug although ill prob end up tripping on it!


----------



## luci and bump

My OH is off to Hong kong for 8 days, and then Thailand for 3 weeks :( It seems like such a long time :( Luckily he isn't going to miss anything major, but a month during pregnancy is such a long time!! I really wish he wasn't going, but, I know its always been his dream to travel. And I know if he doesn't go now, he probably never will. 
Its caused a few rows, as his parents are going on a romantic week away for valentines day, which means my OH is going to be spending his last week in the UK 2 hours away from me, looking after his little sister, whilst I'm at home by myself! Am really cross with his parents for assuming that was ok! And I seem to be taking it out on him.
They apparently implied they asked him to do them a favour as they're doing him a favour. They're driving him to the airport. This is something I'm really, really not happy about! I don't want to spend the last few hours with him, in front of his parents!! Even if I wasn't pregnant, I'd be a crying mess, but with my hormones, I'm gonna be a wreck! Then I'm gonna have to drive home with his parents, when I imagine all I'll want to do is be on my own! Am I being unreasonable to want his last day in the UK for over a month, to be just us??


----------



## kwood

RBurnett - Your nursery is lovely, I'm sure once you have baby it will start filling up quickly with more stuff. Can't wait to start ours but at the moment it is still full of boxes from the move and we won't really do much decorating until the baby is here and we know if it is boy or girl

luci - oh you poor thing, my hubby went away skiing for a week and that was hard enough. I hope you cope okay for the month. I don't think you are being unreasonable about wishing that his last day in the UK was with you I would be :cry: as well. Also what type of work do you do? I am not aloud to work past 2 weeks before my edd at my job but you can start maternity anytime you want before that (my plan at the moment is to go off 2.5 weeks before edd and use the 7 days of holiday so far from this year and then start mat pay, so I can spend as much time with baby before going back to work). If you have a hard job that might be why it's four weeks??


----------



## yazzy

Rburnett - lovely nursery, makes it all seem so real doesn't it!!

Luci - sorry to hear your OH is going away for a month. Not really sure how i'd feel as I have all my family and friends really close and am always busy with my dogs so i'd probably enjoy the peace and quiet lol. However it sounds as though you could have done with the last day by yourselves. You'll be ok and you can come on here and rant away as we'll all listen.

My OH is off out tonight for his friends stag do so its a girly night in for me with my best friend, looking forward a catch up and gossip. Been sorting out the wording for my wedding invites today, must crack on with them this weekend!

Been feeling a bit off, sort of tummy ache today so hopefully it'll pass and i'll be fine tomorrow. Its probably because I haven't been out to get much fresh air this week with my pelvis pain.

Rjsmam - hope your soreness eases up soon and you feel better.

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## luci and bump

Thank you guys. Its nice to know I'm not being unreasonable. He keeps trying to get my to look through the travel books with him, so I feel involved, but I don't want to! It doesn't help that the friend he's going with is an insensitive douche, and keeps going on about how they're gonna swim with sharks etc! Not something I want him to be doing whilst I'm sat at home getting more and more pregnant :(
I just knows his parents are going to try and talk to me the whole way back to their house, and I have a really short fuse! 
I think if my family were closer it would be easier, but we both live in Cardiff, and our familys live in Bournemouth (me) and Yeovil (him). He is my absolute best friend in the world, I've never been away from him longer than a week :( 
I've told him I won't tolerate his parents picking him up. They seem to be fair weather parents, they like to do all the exciting, drama filled bits, but they aren't there when he really needs them. Like they're missing their eldest daughters 21st birthday, so they can go on holiday. 
Does anyone know of anything nice to do between Heathrow and Cardiff? I'd like to pick him up, and just the two of us do something lovely, and spend the night together in a lovely hotel on the way home :)


----------



## kwood

luci and bump said:


> Thank you guys. Its nice to know I'm not being unreasonable. He keeps trying to get my to look through the travel books with him, so I feel involved, but I don't want to! It doesn't help that the friend he's going with is an insensitive douche, and keeps going on about how they're gonna swim with sharks etc! Not something I want him to be doing whilst I'm sat at home getting more and more pregnant :(
> I just knows his parents are going to try and talk to me the whole way back to their house, and I have a really short fuse!
> I think if my family were closer it would be easier, but we both live in Cardiff, and our familys live in Bournemouth (me) and Yeovil (him). He is my absolute best friend in the world, I've never been away from him longer than a week :(
> I've told him I won't tolerate his parents picking him up. They seem to be fair weather parents, they like to do all the exciting, drama filled bits, but they aren't there when he really needs them. Like they're missing their eldest daughters 21st birthday, so they can go on holiday.
> Does anyone know of anything nice to do between Heathrow and Cardiff? I'd like to pick him up, and just the two of us do something lovely, and spend the night together in a lovely hotel on the way home :)


Have you ever been to Bath? Not much of a detour and very nice. https://www.thermaebathspa.com/


----------



## luci and bump

kwood said:


> luci and bump said:
> 
> 
> Thank you guys. Its nice to know I'm not being unreasonable. He keeps trying to get my to look through the travel books with him, so I feel involved, but I don't want to! It doesn't help that the friend he's going with is an insensitive douche, and keeps going on about how they're gonna swim with sharks etc! Not something I want him to be doing whilst I'm sat at home getting more and more pregnant :(
> I just knows his parents are going to try and talk to me the whole way back to their house, and I have a really short fuse!
> I think if my family were closer it would be easier, but we both live in Cardiff, and our familys live in Bournemouth (me) and Yeovil (him). He is my absolute best friend in the world, I've never been away from him longer than a week :(
> I've told him I won't tolerate his parents picking him up. They seem to be fair weather parents, they like to do all the exciting, drama filled bits, but they aren't there when he really needs them. Like they're missing their eldest daughters 21st birthday, so they can go on holiday.
> Does anyone know of anything nice to do between Heathrow and Cardiff? I'd like to pick him up, and just the two of us do something lovely, and spend the night together in a lovely hotel on the way home :)
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Bath? Not much of a detour and very nice. https://www.thermaebathspa.com/Click to expand...

I love Bath. Its somewhere he took his ex for some special occasion though, so not sure if its somewhere he'd want to go with me :wacko: he's already put Barcelona on our list of no-go destinations, because they went there for an anniversary :roll: He used to play rugby for Bath though, so it might be somewhere he'd like to go back to :)


----------



## RBurnett

Thank you for all your comments on the nursey. I just cant wait to bring baby home now. I started to wash all his clothes that where given to me by my sister and they are so cute hanging up drying....sooo tiny!

Luci - i would find it very hard for OH to go away, remember we here for u to vent or discuss anything. OH been invited to a stag do in June when bubs will be 6/7 weeks. I havent told him not to go. Its spain and i wont be happy if he goes. 4 nights in the sun drinking clubbing when i home with out new baby crying needed me 24/7. He asked me if i mind and i said its up to him....he knows what i really think lol. He has said tonight that he decided he not going as he will miss me and bubs...phew at least i didnt have to tell him he wont be going!

Anyone feeling very tired?


----------



## rjsmam

oh luci - i really feel for you.... i don't think i could be scanning the travel books with him either to be honest. i love travelling & would frankly feel too left out. what a great partner you are - hope he realises. urg sounds like it will be a difficult journey home too - defo stick to your guns about picking him up! being from the north of scotland i know nothing about your neck of the woods - but i have been to Bath & think it'd be lovely for a night together.

RBurnett - i like your style & glad oh made the right decision!! i am also feeling very tired - getting up each morning is getting harder and harder!

thansk Yazzy - hope you feel better soon too - sounds quite similar, partly tummy ache & partly like muscular pains - again it seems to get worse as the day goes on - will try gauge it over the wk end as am starting to think it's from sitting at my desk all day..... when i first get up from my desk at the end of the day i am so stiff! people are starting to notice & feel like a pensioner!

waves - gonna be busy times ahead indeed! yikes 30wks! hope you not gonna need to do too much work for the move



x

x


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> waves - gonna be busy times ahead indeed! yikes 30wks! hope you not gonna need to do too much work for the move

Fortunately, there's not much I'll have to do. OH is going to be doing all the heavy stuff with the help of either a friend or my brother. My sister is trying to get the day off work to help me with the unpacking and what little bit I'm able to do plus boxes as I can only lift a few of them. My job is mostly going to be telling everyone where I want things, unpacking & decorating hahaha. I've also done most of the shopping for decor/furnishings, etc.


Today we went out and picked up some craft items so I can work on wooden letters for the name "HANNAH" to put in the nursery (I'm covering plain wooden letters in pretty scrapbook paper to match the colors of the nursery) and a shelf to put them on as well as a bookshelf for the nursery as well. We're packing up a bit here and there as we go, but there's still so much we need left out for the next 3 weeks until we can actually get into the apartment so there's going to be a nice last minute rush of packing. Oh well!


----------



## yazzy

Luci....funny you should say your OH's parents are from Yeovil...that is where I live :) Google some places and i'm sure you'll find somewhere nice to stay. And just think how lovely it will be when he comes home :)

Today I actually managed a short walk in the field with one of my dogs and then a tiny walk in town...am aching now but have claimed the sofa so will chill for the rest of the day, fingers crossed this pain is healing now.


----------



## wavescrash

https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz7ud26YXY1qzzo2fo1_500.png

Taken just last night. She's so freaking low :( I'm amazed at how big it's getting and I really am scared to see how big I'm going to be toward the end.


----------



## luci and bump

I'm thinking maybe Oxford? Its very expensive there though! Think I'm going to attempt to talk to him again tonight about his parents driving him to the airport, as I really don't think I'll be comfortable saying goodbye to him in front of them! I think they need to stop being so selfish and accept that they happily go months without seeing him, so they can't make a big deal about him going travelling for a month! I think they just want to be able to play the caring parents for a change.
Waves- That certainly is a lovely big bump! Did you pop out suddenly, or have you been gradually growing? As I'm only 3 weeks behind you, but can still hold my bump in and just look a bit podgy if I want to lol. Part of me cant wait until I'm properly pregnant looking :)


----------



## wavescrash

luci and bump said:


> Waves- That certainly is a lovely big bump! Did you pop out suddenly, or have you been gradually growing? As I'm only 3 weeks behind you, but can still hold my bump in and just look a bit podgy if I want to lol. Part of me cant wait until I'm properly pregnant looking :)

I popped a few weeks ago and now it's gradually growing but I just looks so much bigger all of a sudden. Maybe it's just how low it is? I don't know. I remember wishing for a real bump and now that I have it, it hurts so much and I want to be done already haha.


----------



## zephyr

Today is my birthday! and my youngest daughter and OH made me pancakes with chocolate ice cream (cos we had no mayple syrup) for breakfast and it was actually pretty freakin good! Though I still have issues keeping down my first meal of the day, it has to be light and not very sugary so I am staying as still as possible right now to avoid a mad dash to the bathroom :p

OH didn't shave :( I thought he would......he just trimmed it. Its because he bumped into a friend of his who is growing a beard too and it motivated him to keep his ugggh oh well, he will want a change again sometime soon. Actually we did make a deal that if he grew a beard while preggers that he had to shave it off the day of the birth sooooo since he held me to the finding out the sex's if there was two babies and letting him name one if there were two babies I think I'm gunna hold him to it!! Like he did me!! haha 

He has something planned for today its meant to be a surprise but I think I guessed already. My guess is his dad is coming round to watch the kids so he can take me to the movies.
We have movie vouchers and his dad owes us a babysit. 
Hes cleaned the house cos someone is coming round for 5 hours.
The divers seatbelt is only half changed over so he arranged for my dad to come earlier to finish the job cos we are going somewhere and it HAS to be done by 12.
I told him I wanted to spend time with the kids on my bday not leave them at home and he had the uh oh look on his face lol

So putting all that together.....That is what I have come up with. I'll let you's know later if I was right :p


----------



## wavescrash

Happy birthday :)


----------



## bumpin2012

thats so weird Zephyr! We share a birthday but b/c of the time difference, mine isn't until tomorrow...lol...

Well Happy Birthday anyways!


----------



## luci and bump

Happy birthday Zephyr :) Hope you've had a nice day, and your OH's surprise turned out to be lovely :)


----------



## zephyr

I know!! Its your birthday in NZ even facebook says so lol so Happy birthday to you too!

And yup he invited his dad over to babysit while we went out.....but not to a movie, we had lunch instead :) It was great alone time and the food was nice and he even got all dressed up shirt and dress pants etc. And he made me a wonderful cake that we had with the kids when we got home.
We almost didn't make it out we had 4 or 5 people at one time all in my car trying to unbolt stuff fast to get the drivers seatbelt back in on time. Took a few hours but they did it!
I got given a really nice fluffy bathrobe and a foot spa and I had to back off into a room cos I burst into tears!! Can you believe that I felt like a right knob then my friend came in and says "omg are you crying whats wrong??" and all I could do is go "IIIIII dooooon't knoooooooow" Cos I didn't know what was wrong haha I think I was just overwhelmed by the kindness of people who took the time to visit and bring gifts when I wasn't expecting anything at all so....meh hormones lol

Oh yeah me and OH went and got a chocolate frappe before we came home and I couldn't finish mine so gave it to him and he bloody spilt it in the car!! everywhere! the bulk of it going on and IN my handbag omg, I just about died lol

Now I am going to put my feet up for the rest of the evening while my oldest cooks dinner, she was excited to be cooking my birthday dinner :D


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies,

Hope your all well. Hope u had a lovely birthday zephyr and bumpin2012. xx

I might call triage today as bubs movements seem to be getting less and less every day. Im going to see if he wakes up soon and if not i might call. I have felt him but nothing like he used to be, so worried! x


----------



## rjsmam

Happy Birthady Zephyr and Bumpin !!

:cake:




x


----------



## bumpin2012

Sounds like you had a lovely day Zephyr! BTW FB says your birthday is today!

Im sleeping post night shift. Thankfully my last night so I dont have to go back in tonight.
OH is taking me out to dinner somwhere. I have to pick something, but i seem to be going through yet another food aversion phase... nothing is appealing.

But, for my present, I get to go and meet my friends new baby girl, who was born yesterday morning!


----------



## yazzy

Happy Birthday Zephyr!

Rburnett - I hope all is ok and bubs gets a move on soon. I swear they panic us sometimes! I had been feeling movements non stop all day for a few days and then yesterday baby got a bit quieter so I was worried although I felt him/her when I went to bed and woke up in the night to bubs having a dance in there, but i'm wondering if they are having a growth spurt and quietening down? Doesn't hurt to get checked out though.

Waves - wow...definitely got a bump going on there!! Mine is probably half that size, really hoping on Tuesday my measurements are ok. I'm getting bigger though as my t-shirts are getting tighter over my bump and so is my winter coat| :)

Going to make some chocolate brownies this afternoon...I hope they turn out well! Not sure if i'll be back at work tomorrow as it still hurts to sit normally on a chair so can't imagine being sat at my desk all day. However it is definitely getting better so the rest has done me good.


----------



## rjsmam

RBurnett - let us know how you get on, hope all is well. hopefully it's just as Yazzy says - i've noticed my bump has been very quiet over the last few days & movements are much smaller than the ninja practice he/she was doing earlier in the wk!!

am not having a great wk end due to my dh being douche bag. :nope: i know my hormones are elevated but even without that i feel he's such a selfish creature sometime.

have just been over to 3rd tri for a snoop - it's another wk til i'm 27wks but i don't feel i relate to 2nd tri anymore.. but oooh it was scary over there... there's ladies having babies and everything :shock:


x


----------



## larabbxx

Hi, can i join, im due on may 15 th with a little girl x


----------



## yazzy

Rjsmam...maybe all our bumps are having growth spurts. Mine sounds like yours, ninja practice earlier in the week and now he/she is taking it easy. 

Lara...welcome to the group, and congrats on your little girl. Everyone is lovely in here so chat away :)


----------



## kwood

Hope you both had a great Birthday Bumpin and Zephyr:cake:


----------



## zephyr

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! bumpin facebook musn't account for the time difference cos I got more birthday wishes from my american friends this morning and it says its not your birthday anymore, that is so weird! I hope you have a great day though, and your OH spoils you :)

RBurnett - I hope all is well, let us know how it goes. Mine is eerily quiet too I have only felt very soft tickles from hands and the odd kick here and there which I would miss if I was busy. I think they just have run out of room.

yazzy - Mmmmm chocolate brownies! I actually woke up this morning thinking about chocolate brownies.

I am feeling pretty good today actually, but I need to say I am over, just well and truly over spewing! This morning I hadn' even got a drink of water yet and my stomach was trying to empty itself when it was already empty! and it hurt lots. The rest of the day is fine, its just some mornings. I actually have to sit very still for about an hour after breakfast or when I get up sometimes just to make sure I don't.
Now that the aching and pains have settled a bit I am really enjoying being pregnant and am sad to see it coming to an end, but I will not miss the spewing!! I cannot wait till I can get up in the morning and actually eat something more than just a protein shake!

Hope everyone has a great day, today I am making lip balms I hope they turn out.


----------



## RBurnett

Hey, well i tried the cold drink and eating choc and laying on side and nothing so i then tried a bath and played music and he started to kick again...Hooray!!

He still isnt as active as he normally is but im feeling him kick and move so im not going to call hosp. I think its just hard to know when to get checked over?!?

These babies like to worry us! lol x


----------



## zephyr

They sure do! Glad he started kicking again :D He must be getting bigger and running out of room. hehe

I just dropped my son off at daycare for nap time again......he is actually okay with it, I still however feel a bit funny dropping him off to sleep though so maybe I just need to get used to the idea? 
While I was there I got asked if we wanted their frogs when they change from tadpoles and of course I couldn't say no, frogs are way cool.

My lip balm turned out yummy, hope OH likes it :haha:


----------



## yazzy

These babies definitely do like to worry us. I still haven't had a the big kicks but noticed last night I couldn't feel anything until I rested my hands on my tummy then it was moving quite a bit. I think bubs has turned around because I am feeling kicks - more inside though but cannot find hb on the doppler....obviously baby wants to face inwards today!


----------



## RBurnett

Yeah its so worrying sometimes!

Im back to work 2mo after having 2 weeks signed of and im not sure how i feel about it!?!

I have heard work is stressful and very busy at the moment and i just cant be dealing with that. I stuggle to stay awake all the time so i guess ill just go in and see how i get on.

Only 9 weeks left at work before i go on maternity leave. Im going of 4 weeks before duedate x


----------



## yazzy

I'm back at the doctors this morning because of my coccyx...getting better but I know I can't handle sitting on my computer chair all day so might get signed off this week then only have 3 weeks left before my holiday starts and then mat leave kicks in yay!

Just see how work goes and how you feen about it, have you got any holiday you can take so you can finish earlier?


----------



## RBurnett

yeah i could leave earlier. I need to work out how much holiday I have left, my plan is to get through march and then just get signed of for april up to my maternity leave.

I only get 20 days holiday and thats from january to january. Im not sure if i get it all or only the holidays are to my maternity leave?


----------



## yazzy

My holiday runs from Jan - Dec and I get 29 days and I can take it all before my mat leave starts because we can't roll holiday over.

Bubs still isn't being very active today...i'm abit worried but am getting movement. As long as the movements continue i'll wait until my midwife appointment tomorrow to raise my concerns.


----------



## RBurnett

Please can someone simplify this for me...i have serious baby brain!



Generally people are only allowed to take the leave they have accrued to date before their maternity leave so if they do not choose to come back to work they will not owe any holiday. The holiday accrued during maternity leave is often taken prior to people resuming work. Otherwise, at the time of leaving the company would make a payment for any annual leave accrued and not taken and would claim back any excess annual leave taken.

Yazzy - my baby is also being lazy again!!


----------



## Shellbells31

Hi Anti

Please can you update my due date to 10th of May and put me down as team blue? Thanks.

How are all you ladies going? Have you got your final dates yet to start your maternity leave? I am taking 9 days holiday from 6th of April then starting my maternity leave on 23rd April - our HR dept says we have to start our maternity leave 2 weeks before the week of our due date!

My boss is causing me stress as he is constantly telling me I am entitled to 10 keeping in touch work days (fully paid) and he wants me to still attend the monthly team meetings and if he has any 'projects' he will meet me in a coffee shop and give me the work! I find this very cheeky of him as I am supposed to be on leave and I do not know how I am going to take to a newborn never mind how easy LO will be and feeding etc. And now they are making huge cuts to our central team and they have now told me I will not have a temp cover my maternity leave as orginally agreed and another lady in our company will 'help cover my work' as if I dont have much work to do. Now it has be worrying about if I will have a job to come back to!

I have an extra scan tomorrow at 28 weeks so very excited to see LO wriggling around the screen and my mom will be coming with us this time.


----------



## Shellbells31

RBurnett said:


> Please can someone simplify this for me...i have serious baby brain!
> 
> 
> 
> Generally people are only allowed to take the leave they have accrued to date before their maternity leave so if they do not choose to come back to work they will not owe any holiday. The holiday accrued during maternity leave is often taken prior to people resuming work. Otherwise, at the time of leaving the company would make a payment for any annual leave accrued and not taken and would claim back any excess annual leave taken.
> 
> Yazzy - my baby is also being lazy again!!

RBurnett: You are accrue holiday whilst you are on maternity leave so if your company's holiday leave is January to January you have your full year's entitlement. If you only take a few days prior to starting maternity leave (like I will be) you need to find out from your company if they will pay you the leave not taken at the end of the year (this is what I am doing) or you can ask them if they will allow you to roll this over into next year and add it onto the back of your maternity leave. The issue will be if they will pay you out or allow you to roll them over. As you will have all your leave entitlement for 2013 on your return they may not allow you to roll this over. Check with them to see what they are willing to allow or not.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RBurnett

Could i take my full leave before maternity leave?


----------



## wavescrash

I just needed to whine real quick.

There's 17 days until moving day and the time is just dragging by :( I don't know what to do with myself during the next 2 weeks. Can someone speed up time and make it March 1st already!?


----------



## RBurnett

I know get it all! lol Thanks for helping me understand it :)

Ill speak to my manager 2mo and find out how much holiday I can take.

Wavescrash - i wish we could speed it up to then :)


----------



## yazzy

Yepp Rburnett, basically as long as you don't inform them before the end of the year that you have no intention of returning to work then you are entitled to take all of your holiday before your mat leave starts which is what I am doing. I finish on March 8th, taking 27 days holiday then starting mat leave on 19th April and returning in January.

Oh and Rburnett - obviously we have lazy babies that are going to worry us until they pop out in May lol! Will let you know what my midwife says tomorrow.

Waves - roll on the 1st March for you...it will appear before you know it :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies... I hope you're right. I'm so glad to be out of work but it sure makes the days drag on by.


----------



## RBurnett

8th March - My birthday :).

Im hoping then that if i can take my full 19 days holiday before maternity, my last day will be 19th March to the 13th April and then ill start my maternity leave :)


----------



## RBurnett

If i dont return i guess ill owe them money or just work those days. im sure i can find someone to have baby those few days as my maternity will end in December and new holiday starts in January so there wont be that many days left!


----------



## kwood

RBurrentt - Working out this maternity pay is so confusing, I was trying to wrap my head around it today with my HR and Payroll. 

You are entitled to your holiday pay regardless of if you go back to work or not so you shouldn't need to pay them back. Also something else to consider is if you should still get paid for bank holidays while you are off as well so that should be a few extra days of money in the pocket which is nice. 

Hope you get it worked out, I am still a little confused with it all because my work won't let me take before I have accrued but will only let me carry over 5 extra days so I'm trying to figure out what they do with the other 17 days?!?! I have a meeting with my boss, HR, and payroll and we are all going to bash it out together (they don't have many pregnancies where I work so are a little rusty themselves)


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone!

welcome larab :flower: how are you feeling - are you keeping well? do you know if you're team blue or pink? sorry if you already told us - baby brain!

waves - you could pop on a flight over here & do my ironing???? that would take at least 17 days haha

yazzy - good luck & let us know how apmnt goes tom

shell - good lord - i have kit days today - but i thought they were just that - keeping in touch? not accepting projects - i don't that's right at all! do you have an hr dept to ask?

good luck to everyone sussing out the mat leave - it's a minefield... i get 35 days leave including bank hols which i can take before mat leave if i want... and then anything i don't take is added to my allowance when i return but needs to be taken within 3months.. so i think i'm sussed lol - hoping to work as long as i can until 4th May. I actually get mixed emotions about leaving work!

i had it out with dh today & he's promised not be such a douchebag. he doesn't handle stress well & has some other stuff going on with stepson etc but i reminded him i aint his punch bag.



x


----------



## luci and bump

So after all the stress of preparing for my OH to leave for a month, the tables have turned somewhat, and I'm now trying to persuade him to go. My dad, who has been terminally ill for 2 years, and seriously ill for 4, died in his sleep sunday morning. He was 51 :'( 
So now my OH is determined to postpone or cancel his trip, so he can be here for the funeral. Obviously I want him to be with me, but its so important that he does this trip, and putting it off is going to cost so much, and if he puts it back too far, he'll miss some ante-natal classes :( 
To top it all off, I feel awful for crying, because everytime I get upset, I feel bumpy kicking away, and worry what my stress is doing to baby :( 
Right now, LIFE SUCKS!!!! :'(


----------



## RBurnett

Im back at work and to be honest its fine! Im just doing the odd jobs for people which is what i wanted to come back and do. Baby very active this morning, think its cos im sitting at a desk :).

Being taken out for dinner tonight for Valentines, cant wait :)


----------



## anti

Luci I'm so sorry!! I hope you figure something out soon. :hugs: I can't offer advice, but I really hope you find the strength the get through this all. Take it one day at a time. Xx


----------



## rjsmam

Luci  Im so desperately sorry. :hugs: Please dont worry about getting upset  the babba will be just and fine & you need to grieve. I lost my mum when she was only 51 and I was 16, & know how hard it is, even more so with your pregnancy. I think your oh is being very supportive  is it possible that he could just delay slightly and go on his trip a few days later? Having him there for you would be a tremendous support and cutting a few days off his trip surely wouldnt be too much of a sacrifice. Do you have a supportive family if hes not there?


x


----------



## yazzy

Luci - i'm so sorry to hear about your dad, so young aswell. I am sure he will be constantly be around you keeping you and bubs safe and sound. My mum lost her dad 3 months before I was born and she was very upset and stressed aswell as it was completely unexpected but I came out fine so try not to worry about being upset...it is all part of the healing process. On a positive note I feel like i've always had my granddad around me without even knowing him...I could point him out in pictures when no-one had ever shown me a pic of him (my nan didn't have pics of him up in the house) so I am positive he looked out for me and still does...maybe your dad will be doing the same for your little one :)

RBurnett - glad work has been ok and that bubs is moving around this morning. Mine has woke up a bit today aswell and has been punching all morning really low down! I'm hoping to get back to work on Monday.

How is everyone else today?

My OH has a rotten cold and is sniffling and sneezing...hope he doesn't pass it onto me! My midwife is poorly so no appointment today but am now booked in for tomorrow afternoon so that's all good.


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Ladies,

I have developed a terrible habit of reading and running so I am sorry for that :blush: 

I am so sorry for those of you with worries or concerns in your pregnancy, I am sure everything is going along okay but just take care of yourselves in the meantime :thumbup:

Luci I am really sorry for your loss and hope you and your DH can figure out the best course of action regarding his trip away :hugs:

Our little Sproglett certainly seems to be a lively little monster, very feisty now with surefire kicks and nudges if I turn over in the night or rest an arm on my belly... the other day I placed a tub of Ben and Jerries on my bump blush: ) and you could see it bouncing as she was pummeling it :haha:

Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## RBurnett

Luci - very sorry to hear the sad news. Im sure bubs will be fine hun. xx


----------



## hoping29

Luci i am so sorry for your loss. There is nothing more i can say. i lost my mum last year age 55 so know what you are going through. my thoughts and prayers are with you. xx


----------



## kwood

Luci so sorry to hear about your dad, I hope you are able to sort everything out with your OH and his trip. :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Luci - So sorry to hear about your Dad. I hope you're holding up. Your little one will be okay, just let yourself grieve if that's what you need to do. As for OH's trip, I don't know what's best for you guys in this situation but whatever that may be, I hope that's how it works out.


----------



## bumpin2012

Luci: so sorry to hear about your dad. dont worry about baby - s/he will be just fine.


----------



## zephyr

Luci - I am so sorry to hear about your dad :( Unfortunately I am not much help either with the advice but I think if your OH wants to stay thats very good of him! and his priorities are where they are meant to be. He may not be able to enjoy his holiday knowing he could of been supporting you, so I would let him do what he feels is best.

I have been a very busy bee today cleaning, I even cleaned my windows!! My bedroom is spotless windows cleaned inside and out! I am so happy haha OH is going to get the shock of his life when he sees his computer table clean! I could not stand it one second longer. I am having a break with my feet up and next I will be sorting my daughters room hopefully or maybe tomorrow depending on how I feel cos my back started aching quite badly.


----------



## Ems77

Luci, so sorry about your Dad. That really sucks. I'm sure baby will be fine, they're hardy little things.:thumbup:

Did my 3D ultrasound today, it was awesome!!! 

Love LOVE LOVE the picture below, she says, "Ok you all just looked at my lady parts, this is humiliating, not like I have clothes to cover up with in here!!" LOL:haha:
 



Attached Files:







FUNPICS_18.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## zephyr

Naww how cute, such a great photo!! I love those 3d scans I wish I could get one.


----------



## kwood

Hi Ladies hope everyone is doing well, can't believe I'm a squash today..only two fruits left and I'm not looking forward to watermelon :wacko: Baby has been a little quite the last two days so hopefully they will be more lively today (Think it has moved to breech and backwards so movements feel weird)


----------



## sharon0302

3 more days to my 4 D scan- getting so excited:happydance:
Our LO was very active last night thought it was at a rave, all kind of bits sticking out, it was the first time my son really saw the changes in shape of my bump when it gets going!:wacko:


----------



## yazzy

Love seeing everyone's 3D scans, they are great and all the babies are very cute!

I've just had my 28 week appointment and all is well, bloods taken so fingers crossed they all come back ok aswell. Baby has been a little wriggler today...don't think he/she has stopped lol! With regards to other people worried about movement...which includes myself over a few days the midwife has told me to always phone the labour ward if something seems different and not to wait as they prefer you to check and be told all is ok rather than something go wrong. I'll definitely be taking that advice from now on.

Hope you are all ok and babies are all wiggling away!


----------



## hoping29

Has anyone else been suffering from nausea again since approaching or reaching third trimester. i amfeeling really rough tonight.


----------



## RBurnett

Yeah i been feeling a bit sick and dizzy lately too. Thought this was a firt trimester problem..!


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Yes nausea here too :( only just started in last week or so x


----------



## RBurnett

Im starting to feel proper pregnant now and umcomfy and tired all the time :(

Wavescrash - its getting nearer and nearer to your move date. Is ur daughter and the baby sharing a room? Whats the first room your decorate first, bet its the nursery. So exciting :)


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Wavescrash - its getting nearer and nearer to your move date. Is ur daughter and the baby sharing a room? Whats the first room your decorate first, bet its the nursery. So exciting :)



15 days to be exact! Not soon enough, I tell ya! It's actually a bit of a complicated situation but my daughter is currently in my parent's custody and will remain with them. We're only a few minutes up the road and she'll stay nights/weekends with us when she can until the custody agreement is reversed. There are just some court agreements that need to be met before we can switch it back over to me. But when she does stay with us, they'll be sharing a room. We're getting her tons of her own things (furniture, dishes, decor, etc) so she feels like she's part of the whole family even if she can't live with us just yet.

I do think the nursery will be the first room I actually decorate though! We still have to paint the dresser, fix and paint the rocking chair, get a changing table from my friend who's gifting it to us and finish some DIY projects but it's the first room I plan to take care of, closely followed by the living room. I have so many decor ideas that I don't think I'll be able to get them all done fast enough hahaha.


----------



## Ems77

I've had nausea throughout and it SUCKS!! I was given a prescription med, which helps a lot. 

I think we have decided on a name. Course we do have three months to go, so it is always subject to change. LOL

Emery Lee-Ann

Emery is for my last name because I am the last one.
Lee is my middle name and my mother's middle name
Ann is my mother in law's middle name, my aunt's middle name and my step-mom's middle name. :thumbup:


----------



## RBurnett

Aww how exciting. Bet she cant wait to be a big sister, she love having two homes to go between :).

God im bored atm, i want to be 27 weeks so i can try and gets things going, start looking out for labout pains etc. Atm not much happening! I got My hospital tour and class coming up and the scan to see if i need c section or not but i just want him in my arms now and see what he looks like and to have him staring at me x


----------



## rjsmam

fab pic vaurissa - so very sweet! i love the name choice too & very special to have those connections

have had another mega hard day at work - so stressful - am away to soak in tub & try let it all go...... i woke at 4.30am last night to go to the loo then couldn't get back to sleep so eventually got up about 5ish to make toast & raspberry jam. i took it upstairs and tripped on the stairs & the toast landed & cascaded down our cream carpet! a frantic clean up operation (dh is a neat freak) meant i was wide awake then lol. thankfully i have the next 2 days off as annual leave as it's half term here.

Luci, hope things are as ok as they can be x


x


----------



## zephyr

Yeah nausea here too and throwing up almost every morning.......but then that never really stopped for me so nothing new:haha:

Vaurissa - aww, I asked for nausea meds to help with mine and I was told to suck it up. Even when I was vomiting 5 or 6 times a day and not holding down anything but water I was told no :( Its down to once a day now, sometimes I'm lucky and catch a break for a day or two.

OH SHAVED!! I couldn't believe it lol 

We are having some issues with the MIL again. She wants us to get married in May when they come up and have offered to pay and arrange everything. Of course it would be small, nothing flashy but the first idea was we just go to the registry office and then in a few years time have a proper renewal of vows then with a proper wedding, but when I said okay sure lets do it the MIL and OH's nana picked out a date want to make it bigger, invite lots of people, get a dress, get a photographer and I'm like woooooah settle down thats not what I agreed to!!
I mean I probably would of only just of given birth a couple of weeks prior, maybe even a week (they reckon the 12th of May would be best) 
I know they mean well and all and OH loves the idea and I do too but part of me hates that it has gone from a simple office wedding then dinner afterwards to some all out invite everyone we know thing.

Am I silly for even feeling that way? Should I just go for it and be thankful? I dont even know why I feel pissed about it. Kinda like the same thing with the MIL sending lots of baby stuff, I was really angry about it but now I am glad she did it!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> OH SHAVED!! I couldn't believe it lol

:shock:



zephyr said:


> Am I silly for even feeling that way? Should I just go for it and be thankful? I dont even know why I feel pissed about it. Kinda like the same thing with the MIL sending lots of baby stuff, I was really angry about it but now I am glad she did it!

No, no, no and NO!!! There are so many things wrong with that!! WTH is wrong with her/them???? 

Ok, so, 
1. You're going to still be sore from delivery, whether it's an episiotomy(spelling?) a tear or c-section incision. 
2. You're going to be freaking exhausted... twins are twice the work, it's not rocket science!! 
3. It is downright dangerous to have them around that many people that early. Their immune systems will not be up to par and if they get sick, it can be fatal... 

Seriously... a few cards short??:dohh: Come on! We are missing his cousin's wedding because we are not going to have our baby around that many people, and we may be exhausted, and it's not even OUR wedding... damn! 

I just can't get over it... Ok, rant over...


----------



## wavescrash

So we called the apartment complex we're moving into to arrange for a day to come pick up the keys and it looks like we get to move in Feb 28th which is a couple of days sooner meaning only 13 days until moving day!

Zephyr - YAY for him shaving! As far as the wedding goes, I'm not sure how I'd feel about it if I were in your shoes :/


----------



## zephyr

Well that's what I thought, I understand the whole wanting us to get married etc, we want to also its just been a money issue thats stopped that really, we have had more important things to put money on and it wasn't a priority for us. But going from something so small to something I never was okay with all in a matter of a half a day was crazy!

I want to do the big thing at a later date when we have time to plan and arrange and ya know, make it perfect.
I hope they understand and I am glad I am not wrong in feeling the way I do. I can imagine how the photos would look especially if I had only just given birth! I would probably look tired and miserable! 
I'mma stick to my guns then and say yes to the registry office with the people I listed before or not at all. OH understands, hes very excited about it all and he would prefer the bigger one but understands its not very good timing for it and is happy with whatever I decide.

Oh and yeah seriously, the MIL is nice but shes one overbearing woman! shes one of a kind hippy like almost who marches to her own beat and just expects everyone would want to jump along for the ride.
I honestly have no idea what their deal is, but all this getting carried away nonsense just had me so pissed off about it but then I felt bad about feeling pissed off.

On another note just to add to the conversation earlier about the nausea meds and throwing up....I got a call from my midwife and I passed my GT test well within normal limits!! BUT my iron is dreadfully low :( *sighs* I knew....just knew this would be the case. It has happened every pregnancy and I tried my best to avoid it this time round but was not successful.
I have been todl that even if my pills make me sick I need to take them and that theres no nausea meds she will prescribe me and that because I am leaving her care to go to the hospital in a week or so maybe they will prescribe me something then but I need to start taking my iron more than I am now.....which means I'm probably going to be sick a whole heap more *cries*

Though now I know why I have been so tired.


----------



## Ems77

Grrrr... ask them specifically about promethazine. Actually, don't ask, phrase it like this:

If I am going to be required to take iron pills, which will make me sicker than I already am, I am going to need you to prescribe me some promethazine. 

I don't ask doctors much of anything anymore, I just tell them what they are going to do for me. LOL. I refused the diabetes testing because I knew the cola would make me sick. They instead pricked my finger for blood and found out... wait for it, oh, what do you know, my blood sugar is normal. 

They make pregnancy a lot more complicated than it has to be these days. I went through both of my last pregnancies not taking prenatals and skipped quite a few prenatal appts... guess what... very healthy babies!! We have been doing this for centuries without all this crap, give me a break! 

To be honest, if it was me, and I was that sick, I wouldn't take the iron and just stick to my prenatals for the extra iron. But I'm not a doctor and you should only take that 'advise' with a grain of salt lol.


----------



## sharon0302

Vaurissa said:


> Grrrr... ask them specifically about promethazine. Actually, don't ask, phrase it like this:
> 
> If I am going to be required to take iron pills, which will make me sicker than I already am, I am going to need you to prescribe me some promethazine.
> 
> I don't ask doctors much of anything anymore, I just tell them what they are going to do for me. LOL. I refused the diabetes testing because I knew the cola would make me sick. They instead pricked my finger for blood and found out... wait for it, oh, what do you know, my blood sugar is normal.
> 
> They make pregnancy a lot more complicated than it has to be these days. I went through both of my last pregnancies not taking prenatals and skipped quite a few prenatal appts... guess what... very healthy babies!! We have been doing this for centuries without all this crap, give me a break!
> 
> To be honest, if it was me, and I was that sick, I wouldn't take the iron and just stick to my prenatals for the extra iron. But I'm not a doctor and you should only take that 'advise' with a grain of salt lol.


Hee Hee! I really wouldn't want to get on your wrong side today!


----------



## anti

Hope all you ladies are doing well! I have my 28 week appointment this afternoon. See if baby is still measuring big! I've been so tired these last few days as well, so glad I'm not at work anymore! Sorting out my mat allowance claim today as well... :)

Any uk ladies going to the baby show next weekend? I'm going on the Friday and starting to look forward to it now. :)


----------



## RBurnett

:happydance:Im not going to a baby shower but i have mine booked for the 1st April! Soo excited


----------



## yazzy

Good luck at your appointment Anti...I wouldn't worry about the measurements they do, they seem pretty inaccurate of getting the size of bubs...I think a scan gives you a better idea but even then they can be well over a lb out.

I'm not going to a baby show so please let us know what you get...I bet you'll get loads of freebies!

I need to go and order the mattress for the cot and pick up a couple more little bits when I get paid next week, i've actually put a list together for what we need and we have all the main things luckily :)


----------



## anti

When is everyone packing hospital bags?! I feel like I should do it soon but it's gonna make it all seem more real!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Anti: I made the list, but im leaving it until about 35 weeks to pack.


----------



## anti

Bumpin-what's on your list if you don't mind me asking?! I have no idea where to start!!


----------



## bumpin2012

well I think my list is going to be different that what you will need, but here it is:

Mom
Clothing:
PJs
Robe
Slippers
Socks
at least 3 pairs of underwear that can be tossed
Fresh clothes for going home
Bikini top

Toiletries bag:
Lip balm
24 Maternity pads
Toothbrush
Toothpaste
Makeup basics
Shampoo/conditioner/soap/deodorant
Hair ties

Breastfeeding:
Breastfeeding Pillow
12 Breast pads
2 Nursing bras
Nipple Cream

Extras:
Numbers on a separate piece of paper incase of mobile problems
Books/Magazines
Spare loose change
Own Pillow
Watch
Pen/paper

Dad
2 T.shirts
fresh socks & pants
Toiletries bag
Hand towel
Camera (+ new battery if digital)
Change in a money bag for drinks machines etc

Baby
Car seat
2 Onsies
2 sleepers
Blanket
24-36 Diapers
Diaper cream (Vaseline, Zincofax, Penaten
Going home outfit
Hat
Soother
Nail Clippers

If you go to the third tri forum, there is a sticky with other suggestions, some may be more relveant for you being in the UK.


----------



## RBurnett

All i need to buy is a matteress but there are so many to choose from!


----------



## luci and bump

Just thought I'd swing by and let everyone know how I am :) I'm doing ok, it still feels a bit like it hasn't happened. His funeral has been arranged for the 24th, which gives relatives in Scotland time to come down if they want to.
My OH point blank refused to not be here for the funeral. We tried to get it arranged for tomorrow, but the crematorium was fully booked. He's managed to change his flights, but it has put a bit of a spanner in the works. He's flying out a week later, then flying to Thailand the same day as before, so he misses a week in Hong Kong :( But he's managed to extend his Thailand stay by a week, so he'll still be gone for a whole month :( I'm glad he'll be here for the funeral, but I feel guilty that its cost him £330 :( His insurance wouldn't cover it, because my Dad was already sick when he booked the trip. Which is a load of bullshit, because my dad has been seriously ill for 4 years!!!
Will be hard saying goodbye to him so soon after the funeral, but at least he'll be here for it I guess, and its better that it happened before he went, as it could easily have happened when he was already away.
We also found out that the hospital had decided his dialysis wasn't working, so there were going to stop his treatment, and would have had 6-8 days to live. So at least this way it was his decision when he went, and he wasn't scared. He just went to sleep and didn't wake up again :(

I had a bit of a scare on Valentines day too :( Possible TMI!! 
OH and I had some quite passionate sex, and when OH pulled out, his cum was slightly reddy brown tinted :s was quite worried about it, as he'd been on top for a while, and I worried he'd squashed my tummy. I had a little bit of pain that night, and didn't really feel very much movement all day yesterday. Had the odd flutter whilst OH and I were in the cinema, but nothing like the huge kicks I'd been feeling before. Decided if I woke up today and wasn't feeling right I'd ring the hospital, but bumpy has been moving around more again today :) Still having to use panty liners though, as I have a lot more discharge than usual, and its still slightly tinted brown/red. It also smells quite periody? Do you thin I should contact the hospital, just to be on the safe side?


----------



## anti

Luci maybe give them a ring to be safe!

Rburnett I have the same problem with mattresses! I'm also still trying to decide on a buggy. 

Bumpin thanks for the list. Think I'm gonna have to make my list soon!


----------



## yazzy

Luci - I'm sure all is ok but I would phone your midwife to just double check with them.

Anti - i'm going to pack my hospital bag when i'm around 34 weeks so once I finish work in a few weeks i'll start buying all the things I need. Just remember in the UK if you are using the NHS and not private you will need to provide everything for you and baby. 

I have decided on the mattress I am getting, it is one from Mothercare and it fits a cot bed. I think it is around £100 and has an air sprung mattress with removable cover for washing. It was one of the top one's so thought I would go with that.

With prams I like the one's that when they turn into pushchairs they can face both you and the world as I think it is really good for their speach and general learning if they can face and talk to you out on walks. We have the Silver Cross Linear Freeway model which does this.


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - Thanks, I think if she says no on Tuesday I am going to just go to my gp. He will, he is a very good doctor! I am actually tempted to just go to him first thing Monday morning anyways. Actually I think I might just do that!
I took an iron pill last night and sure enough was woken up at 5am vomiting! 

OH spoke to his nana last night too again about the wedding thing, Hopefully his mum isn't too offended and we can plan something small. We will see.

On the upside, 28 weeks almost that means between 8 and 10 weeks left for me :p That is so scary!! 

Anti - I packed my baby one last week and the past few days I have realised there is definitely not enough stuff for the babies so instead of lugging round 3 different bags I am going to just pack one big suitcase I think. 
I packed mine now cos twins and ya never know, better to be prepared than not at all but if it was just a single baby I would probably of done it round 30 weeks

Luci - Glad to hear your OH has things sorted :) I would phone your midwife though just to be safe.


----------



## bumpin2012

lol...Im hoping its only 8-10 more weeks for me Zephyr! I had an odd thought, wouldn't it be funny if we had our babies on the same day? Seeing as we share a birthday, that would be just wild!


----------



## zephyr

Haha wouldn't it?!! you are a fair bit ahead of me so it is possible :D Oh wow excitement just thinking about the birth.....kinda......when I don't think about 'how' they are coming out lol


----------



## wavescrash

Went and got my RHOgam shot (for having a negative blood type) today. The nurse administering it in labor & delivery made the comment, "Maybe I'll see you soon!" Not soon enough lady!

As for packing hospital bags, I'll probably start around 32 weeks. I remember with my first pregnancy, I packed the bag and then wound up messing with it and repacking several times. So I'll do it at 32 weeks just because I can haha.


----------



## zephyr

Oooo I just got my next scan appointment. Wednesday at 8:30!


----------



## anti

Yazzy-that's the same pushchair I'm looking at getting! It's on a good deal at babies r us at the moment so might go get it this weekend while it's still on offer. 

I've started making the list for the hospital bags. Will get round to packing them in the next few weeks. Can't believe how quick these pregnancies have gone! I remember us all being poppy seeds!! Haha. Won't be long now and we'll have our babies.


----------



## Ems77

sharon0302 said:


> Hee Hee! I really wouldn't want to get on your wrong side today!

The specific day is relative, lol, I speak my mind everyday:haha: I think I must radiate it too... nobody in public, cashiers etc... have made any stupid comments to me about the pregnancy or baby, for example, if I say I am not breast feeding, I don't get flack. LOL

Here's some more of baby! 

In the second one she is opening her eyes 
 



Attached Files:







FUNPICS_9.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









FUNPICS_21.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8









FUNPICS_27.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## zephyr

Oh you would love the silly questions and comments I get from people I both know and dont know :haha: Some of them are unbelieveable!
Last night OH told his nana we wanted to keep the wedding small and not have hoards of people round the babies and....omg I feel ashamed to even repeat this cos it was such a stupid thing to say! but she said "Well then, ask the hospital if they will take the babies back for a few hours on that day" :dohh: WTH???

Talk about resurface all my anxiety about them staying up the road for two weeks.


----------



## anti

Zephyr I can't believe how insensitive that was!! People can't say things like that! Hope it didn't affect you too much. I think I would have been in such a state if someone said that. One of the guys my OH works with asked him if he was calling me a fat b*tch yet... WTH?! If anyone called me a fat b*tch I'd go mad at them! Some people are just unbelievable. Lucky my OH is very protective of me and he told him to back off. Another one of the blokes that works with them also went mad at him and said he couldn't say things like that and threatened to hit him and all sorts. Men huh?! Least I know there's still nice people out there amongst the nasty ones.


----------



## zephyr

ohh my goodness! someone said that?? good thing your OH stuck up for you how bloody rude!! I'd hate to be his partner omg I read that and literally my mouth hung open :p

and yeah I was thinking more along the lines of how it was a stupid thing to say, I mean even if the hospital did provide a free baby sitting service, who would want to send their kids there?


----------



## rjsmam

morning all...... have woken today feeling really dreadful. light headed, dizzy and un-coordinated iykwm... was afraid i would fall on the stairs. not sure what to do about it if anything, anyone else had this? my head is pounding. 

zephyr i really feel for you re the wedding - it's such a special occasion and you should have it the way YOU want it - and yes your nana's comment is a bit on the daft side lol plus i'm sure you will want the babies by your side!


x


----------



## yazzy

Zephyr - I couldn't help but laugh at your nan's comment...imagine giving the babies back to the hospital for a few hours lol!!!

Anti - its a great pram/pushchair. I managed to pick up a bargain and got a second hand one that looks barely used at all so really pleased with that. Very easy to put together etc. The only thing to be aware of is the chassis is quite big which could pose a problem if you have a small car. We have a large estate because of the dogs so no pushchair really poses a problem luckily. I love the pram and can't wait to get out walking with the dogs and baby!

I think I am at the start of a cold...thank you OH!! My nose is all blocked up and am sneezing and sniffling this morning. OH had it this week so kind of inevitable i'd end up with it...hope I don't feel too rough though as i'm due back at work on Monday!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> and yeah I was thinking more along the lines of how it was a stupid thing to say, I mean even if the hospital did provide a free baby sitting service, who would want to send their kids there?

Her comment made me laugh. I'd tell her she can ask the hospital about it herself and see just what they'd say!!! Why is the wedding so important to them? It's not like you guys are going to separate if you don't get married along their personal timeline. I'd be going crazy with everyone by now. Good luck.


----------



## anti

Yazzy we have a 7 seater coz of the dogs as well so I doubt I'd have trouble getting in the boot. I think I'm gonna go for that one. Might go get it tomorrow or Sunday. :) 

Zephyr I hope you manage to sort all the stuff out for the wedding. I hate it when people try tell you what to do with your life! 

Rjsmam I really don't know. Maybe ring the hospital up and ask. Doesnt sound pleasant so I'd get checked out just in case.


----------



## cliqmo

Morning ladies, 

Had my 25wk midwife appointment today and all is going well :thumbup: 

Heard little ones heartbeat (130bpm) :cloud9: and measuring 25cm exactly for fundal height

Next appointment scheduled for 28wks to have Anti D injection 

I hope you are all well and happy xx 



rjsmam said:


> morning all...... have woken today feeling really dreadful. light headed, dizzy and un-coordinated iykwm... was afraid i would fall on the stairs. not sure what to do about it if anything, anyone else had this? my head is pounding.
> 
> x

RJSMam do you have any swelling at all? especially in hands or feet?

I dont mean to worry you but your symptoms sound alot like what my midwife told me to look out for with preeclampsia (pregnancy related high blood pressure) 

Give your midwife a ring honey xx


----------



## RBurnett

OMG its feels like baby is trying to dig into the cervix to get out....! Got sharp pains down there and back now!


----------



## wavescrash

cliqmo said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Had my 25wk midwife appointment today and all is going well :thumbup:
> 
> Heard little ones heartbeat (130bpm) :cloud9: and measuring 25cm exactly for fundal height
> 
> Next appointment scheduled for 28wks to have Anti D injection
> 
> I hope you are all well and happy xx
> 
> 
> 
> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> morning all...... have woken today feeling really dreadful. light headed, dizzy and un-coordinated iykwm... was afraid i would fall on the stairs. not sure what to do about it if anything, anyone else had this? my head is pounding.
> 
> x
> 
> RJSMam do you have any swelling at all? especially in hands or feet?
> 
> I dont mean to worry you but your symptoms sound alot like what my midwife told me to look out for with preeclampsia (pregnancy related high blood pressure)
> 
> Give your midwife a ring honey xxClick to expand...


See, I've had that happen to me a few times and I associated it with either my iron being low, being hungry or dehydrated or just needing to relax after overdoing it. Usually doing something about one of those eased the symptoms. But if you're having swelling at all, that's a different story.


----------



## wavescrash

I had my RHOgam shot yesterday (for having a negative blood type, that's what we call it here) and as I was leaving, the L&D nurse who gave it to me said "Maybe I'll see you soon!" I said, "Not soon enough unfortunately!" But uh really? I'm 28 weeks and you're saying see me soon? For my baby's sake, I hope not!

We received another tax return this morning (this time it was OHs) but of course on his way to work it seems as if some belt under the hood of our car is going to go. We can't afford to pay for a tow if it were to go, so he didn't go in to work and we're waiting for my neighbor to get home from work himself to take a look at it. Fingers crossed it's an inexpensive repair. 11 days until moving day and we need all the money we can get.

Last night I had several BH contractions in a 2 hour time frame. It was pretty uncomfortable each time and there was some discharge after one of them. The night before I'd lost part of my mucous plug (it regenerates so I'm not too worried) but with the BH, I got nervous and phoned the on-call doctor who sounded like a jerk and said only to worry if they're 3 minutes apart, keep my feet up and drink water.


----------



## RBurnett

I got a feeling baby will be here early too!!


----------



## rjsmam

thanks ladies - the dizziness has better since lunchtime - have tried to drink a lot although i find that hard with the constant trips to the loo lol. seems worse when i'm inactive..

don't have any swelling & am wondering if it's low blood pressure as i had low readings the last 2 apmnts. could even have let myself get dehydrated last night - i've had a rubbish appetitie & just been picking at sandwiches and things & not drinking enough. i also am guilty of forgetting my vitamins so i bet i'm low on iron too - as i was last pg. gah - my own fault.

oh waves - the bh's sound a bit scary! i've been having them too but not as regular. hope you got your feet up too!

rburnett - it's the weirdest thing isn't it when they poke you in the lady parts - i had that last wk & made me exclaim out loud 

cliqmo - glad to hear apmnt went well - sound perfect measuring on target etc!

hope you all having a good friday!


x


----------



## RBurnett

Today while i was at work i had the most strangest feeling inside me. It felt like the baby was trying to dig him self out of my cervix, it was really uncomfy and made me go all queasy! After it happend i started to get pains low in my pelvic area and in my back.

The pains eased but im still getting some pain under my bump/pelvic area and back. I also feel a bit sore inside my minnie!

I feel sore now when i feel my stomach and pelvic area.


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> thanks ladies - the dizziness has better since lunchtime - have tried to drink a lot although i find that hard with the constant trips to the loo lol. seems worse when i'm inactive..
> 
> don't have any swelling & am wondering if it's low blood pressure as i had low readings the last 2 apmnts. could even have let myself get dehydrated last night - i've had a rubbish appetitie & just been picking at sandwiches and things & not drinking enough. i also am guilty of forgetting my vitamins so i bet i'm low on iron too - as i was last pg. gah - my own fault.
> 
> oh waves - the bh's sound a bit scary! i've been having them too but not as regular. hope you got your feet up too!


I have low iron and if I forget to take my supplement I definitely notice it. You'll notice the same with low BP as well. And I feel out of sorts if I'm too active so it's probably all easy fixes.

Thanks! I've been as lazy as they come lately hahaha. I really do need to drink more water. That's probably the reason for it. I just hate water so much haha.


----------



## zephyr

I still can't get over how the anti d injection is just routine over there!? I have never had one during any of my pregnancies! They do a blood test at around 26 - 28 weeks to check for antibodies and then I think they give you one then if it comes back abnormal.

waves - I have been losing plug too! I figured the same that it regenerates. My midwife told me only to worry if its pink or streaked with blood.

RBurnett - Ow, that sounds unpleasant haha I hope its nothing! 

Thanks everyone for the comments :D Its not my nana, its OH's Nana. Half the things she says is a one brow raiser. She is lovely, but her and the MIL together is too much :haha:
And I have no idea why they want it to happen so soon, its possible that they just want to hit two birds with one stone so they wont have to make a second trip, then there is also the fact his nana is in her 70's and has had cancer in a number of places, so maybe she just wants to know her grandson is happily married in case next time she isn't so lucky. So I can understand that, if that is the case. OH is closer to his nana than mother, he lived with his nana for his teen years.

My bump is so sore, it feels bruised and they have also dropped down to another position today cos my bump is down low instead of up near my boobies. I think maybe they are back to being transverse? I found when they were like that it was more comfortable on my ribs.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> I still can't get over how the anti d injection is just routine over there!? I have never had one during any of my pregnancies! They do a blood test at around 26 - 28 weeks to check for antibodies and then I think they give you one then if it comes back abnormal.
> 
> waves - I have been losing plug too! I figured the same that it regenerates. My midwife told me only to worry if its pink or streaked with blood.
> 
> My bump is so sore, it feels bruised and they have also dropped down to another position today cos my bump is down low instead of up near my boobies. I think maybe they are back to being transverse? I found when they were like that it was more comfortable on my ribs.

Oh well here it's standard for anyone with a negative blood type. I'm A- so I automatically get it. I had it at 6 weeks when I first saw my OB because I'd had 2 previous losses without receiving the shot so she wanted to be safe and then we get it standard at 28 weeks to last the rest of the pregnancy. If baby is born with a negative blood type, nothing happens but if she has a positive blood type, I get the shot again.

I think she's moved a bit as well. I thinks she's head down but she probably changes often. Lately I've felt most of the harder kicks around/above my belly button with the lighter tickles down by my pubic bone. For awhile the other day I felt strong movement down low but I think today she's head down haha. I can't wait to see if she'll stay in that position because she was breech at my 19 week scan.


----------



## RBurnett

Im going to pack my hospital bag tomorrow. Just have this feeling that I should, prob cos of all these things i have been feeling lately!


----------



## Ems77

Hey, curiosity question for the UK ladies:

How many days a week is your mail delivered? As in regular post mail.


----------



## rjsmam

Hey Vaurissa - fairly sure it's the same UK wide - Mon-Saturday excluding bank holidays......


----------



## Ems77

rjsmam said:


> Hey Vaurissa - fairly sure it's the same UK wide - Mon-Saturday excluding bank holidays......

Hey cool, same as us! My company ships to the UK and my office mate and I were curious about that.


----------



## anti

I need to rant... Got a call from the 4d scan place to say their scanner thing is broken and they can't do my scan tomorrow. Booooo!! Gotta go on Tuesday evening. Here's hoping my OH can get home in time. So so so annoyed!!!!


----------



## zephyr

Waves, yeah I'm O- and get the shot after birth but I never had one any other time, there was one occasion 6 years ago where the ER was meant to have given me one but it got overlooked and my midwife went super crazy at them.
It sounds like having it routine during pregnancy, instead of waiting to see if any problems come up is the better idea. How bizarre!

Anti - wow that sucks :( I would be so pissed.


----------



## Ems77

anti said:


> I need to rant... Got a call from the 4d scan place to say their scanner thing is broken and they can't do my scan tomorrow. Booooo!! Gotta go on Tuesday evening. Here's hoping my OH can get home in time. So so so annoyed!!!!

Oh, I'd be madder than crap. You should ask them about a partial refund for the inconvenience to you. Those appts aren't cheap!


----------



## yazzy

Rjsmam - hope you are feeling better. Low blood pressure can make you feel really awful but no harm checking with the midwife if you are concerned.

Anti - great news about the pram, let me know if you get it. Annoying about your scan though, I really hope your OH can make it.

Zephyr - I guess with what you have said about your OH's nana it would make sense on her part to see her grandson get married as she must be quite close to him. I have to admit though unless it was a really small quiet thing with a new baby I wouldn't want to do it...let alone having 2 babies.

I'm sooo achey today, my coccyx and back/pelvis is really sore and i've only had a wander around town. Tried sitting in a cafe and its so uncomfortable, I just don't think i'm going to be back at work on Monday...never thought i'd suffer with my pelvis as i'm used to walking loads etc...its making me nervous now with my wedding day 12 days before baby is due.


----------



## zephyr

Yazzy - That's what I said, small or not at all! OH and I are still discussing it but we told them we would let them know closer to the time cos if the babies come earlier then it changes things a bit.
Sorry you are so sore :( I hope it passes as your belly moves forward, my pelvis area doesn't hurt as much anymore unless I'm getting up or down its my back that's killing me now.
Yay your wedding! How exciting :D I hope that by then you feel alright.

Yesterday I felt really out of sorts and I don't know why? I ended up having a bath to relax a bit and omg I was sore when I got out just the sheer weight of my belly dragged as soon as I was out of the water and I had to actually go to bed and lay down for the rest of the evening.
Midwife appointment on Tuesday, I dont even know whats happening with the specialist I have not got my appointment card yet and I should of been seeing them this week. I hope it comes soon. Can't wait to find out how big I am now though :p I feel ginourmous!


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey girls :) hope you and babies are all doing ok?

Havnt been around much due to coming on here on my iPhone it's not as good as the laptop :( 

X


----------



## YoungNImum

27wks 

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/084dd8cc.jpg


----------



## Ems77

Love the bump YoungNImum!!


----------



## RBurnett

I'm eating as much as u can and I got till 10 tonight then i have to fast for the glucose test! God I'm going to be soo bored sitting around the hospital all morning. I then back up hospital Wednesday to see the consultant and then midwife Thursday....busy busy busy!!


----------



## zephyr

Ohhh wow thats stink RBurnett, that fasting sure isn't fun. Good luck and hope you dont get too bored. 

Youngni - nice bump! :D

Time to post mine now too I suppose since I forgot last weeks again only I sort of have a problem. Yesterday my bump changed a whole heap and I know this sounds crazy but it even feels like its dropped. I don't know whats going on, I feel really weirded out by this and I guess a little worried but then it is possible they have flipped transverse again cos I am getting kicks out the sides. I dont know! but my bump had definitely change a whole bunch in the 2 days, it even seems smaller!

The first photo is 27 weeks, 2nd is 28
 



Attached Files:







27.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 0









28.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks, I'll buy a good mag to read :)

My bump changes shape every day and during the day depending on where he is. I can also l


----------



## RBurnett

Posted before finished.......!
I can also look smaller on some days esp if he is more at the bck.


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone - great bump pics NI and Zephyr !

rburnett - good luck with the test hope the time passes quickly! let us know how it goes

anti - sorry about the scan - what a major bummer - not long til tues now!

waves - how are those braxton hicks doing? i've been having them too quite frequently - sometimes i'm not sure if it's junior actually pushing him/herself outwards & making me uncomfortable, makes my belly feel rock hard..... :shrug:

yazzy - hope your back problems haven't been too awful this wk end & that' you're not going back to work unless you're ready. and how exciting about the wedding!!! such a special time

my dizziness has passed thank goodness - had 2 days off last wk & despite originally worrying about filling the days, now the wkend is over I don't want to go back to the stress filled place i call work.... boooooo


x


----------



## frangi33

dont worry zephyr my bump has totally dropped today aswell. I swear this baby will be out at the first oppurtunity she never leaves my pelvis!


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> waves - how are those braxton hicks doing? i've been having them too quite frequently - sometimes i'm not sure if it's junior actually pushing him/herself outwards & making me uncomfortable, makes my belly feel rock hard..... :shrug:

They've seemed to settle down. I've had a couple real uncomfortable ones today but nothing that has me concerned. I thought maybe it's just the way she's pushing out or something like you said but there's no way it makes my entire belly rock solid. When I asked my OB about it a few months back she said they were BH so who knows. As long as she's not in any harm by whatever it is, I'll deal :)


I think she's gone through a growth spurt because I feel a bit bigger than I did the other day, I think I look a bit bigger (but it could be the way she's laying?) and her movements feel like she's completely out of room. I posted a video of her moving/kicking on Facebook yesterday or the day before if we're friends on there.


----------



## zephyr

Phew! I hope your baby stays put frangi and mine too, its such a weird feeling though I am okay trading peeing more with being able to breathe better and not having aching ribs :p
I took my measurement round my belly button with a tape measure 116cm!!! holy moly!! 

So I FINALLY got my appointment from the hospital, they just rang me and they tried to book me in for the 10th of May and my mouth dropped and I kinda yelled the date back through the phone at her in a very shocked tone. Well cos, theres no use seeing someone then! my babies will be out.

So anyways she re read the paper and I dunno, must be messy handwriting or something cos she had to go through my dates and then re book for the closest appointment she could get me......the 6th of March!
Considering I was meant to be seeing them this week the 6th of March is two weeks away!! I'll be 30 weeks then.
Also its going to last about an hour and a half. What could they possibly do that takes that long?? Even my scans don't take that long!
I'mma have to have some serious talks with my midwife tomorrow and find out what they are going to do, I am kind of nervous now.


----------



## sweetpeaxo

I'm due in May too =) May 24th with a baby boy :blue:


----------



## anti

Welcome sweetpea. Front page updated. :)

4d scan tomorrow. So excited! I want to see my bubba! 

So we bought our buggy. The silver cross linear freeway. Need to order the car seat now coz it's cheaper from another online store. :) our nursery is almost painted. Just last finishing and neatening bits to do then we can start setting it up. :) so excited! 

I'm going to the baby show on Friday. Looking forward to that as well. Next weekend we're off to do a Costco shop before I get to big and uncomfy. :) 

Hope you are all well. I'm starting to get very excited and scared now! In the home stretch now and I'm sure it's gonna go super quick. :)


----------



## YoungNImum

For the first time yesterday I woke worrying about the day contraction start!! Iv been looking forward till labour till yesterday lol x


----------



## yazzy

Great bump pics everyone!

Thanks Rjsmam I am still home today and the doctor is doing a note this week. I feel a bit like a fraud because I am getting better but I know I just can't bare to sit on a hard chair all day...I actually don't think i'd manage it as I keep trying out the computer chair at home but one wrong move and it is sooo sore! 

Yep very exciting about the wedding...some days I think I am mad getting married 11/12 days before baby is due but I have great family and friends so I know i'll be well looked after and it will be pretty special to be married just before bubs arrives.

I was given a bottle steriliser from my brother and his OH yesterday and they have sooo many clothes to give me I really don't need to buy anything! I ordered the mattress for the cot bed at the weekend and ended up going with the most expensive one as I just thought it was easier that way then I know I have got the best one for baby. 

Anti - yay for buying the pram...we have the same one and it is very nice, what colour is yours? Doesn't it feel more real now?!

I'm noticing I can't walk as fast anymore, not sure if it is just because of my pelvis or just because I weigh more but it is kind of weird!

Anyway hope you are all well :)


----------



## anti

Yazzy it's just the black one. That's all they had in stock but I'm happy with it. Still need to set it up and make sure it's all there! :) 

I've been walking slower as well. Think it's the extra weight and all that.


----------



## sharon0302

Had 4D scan on Saturday and I am having another boy! As of Saturday his weight was 2lbs 5 and he was measuring 27 weeks 4 rather than 26 weeks 4.

My son loved it and it has made him very excited as things seem very real to him now!
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_5.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RBurnett

sharon0302 said:


> Had 4D scan on Saturday and I am having another boy! As of Saturday his weight was 2lbs 5 and he was measuring 27 weeks 4 rather than 26 weeks 4.
> 
> My son loved it and it has made him very excited as things seem very real to him now!

Aww love the scan photo xx


----------



## RBurnett

Hello!!

Today I had the glucose test...Blood test, then drink organge disgusting stuff then more bloods. I get the results at the end of the week.

I not felt baby move since 11.30 and its not 1.15..how much longer would you wait?


----------



## anti

Rburnett I'd wait till two. Maybe poke your belly a bit. If still nothing and you think something is wrong then call the hospital.


----------



## wavescrash

My baby was less active during the glucose test. I think she had a sugar rush followed by a sugar crash and fell asleep hahah.


----------



## yazzy

RBurnett hope baby is moving around now, as long as you are feeling movements throughout the day you should be fine.

Anti - I think all the colours of the Silver Cross pram we have are nice, mine is in the pistacio and black. You'll love it when you put it together...so easy!

I've just had my letter through for my antenatal classes!! I have 4 classes and they start on March 9th...getting so close now!! Anyone else starting them yet?


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies it took a very long time and I was about to call hospital and then he moved a bit so i left it for a while longer and felt him slightly again. He has got a bit more active and I think once I have dinner a pancakes (day early) he should wake up!


----------



## zephyr

Youngni - I have been nervous about those contractions too haha I seriously think I must be mad wanting to do it all over again though I am sure once they are here I will be glad I did :D

Sharon - Congrats on the scan and a boy! Your son must be so excited about having a baby brother.

I have my midwife appointment today, I've always gone to my appointments and not really had much to ask but today omg I'm bombarding her with a whole lot cos I'm not gunna see her again till the birth if she can make it.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## rjsmam

hey sweatpea - hope all has been good in your pregnancy so far

RBurnett - these bambinos like to keep us on our toes huh... glad you're feeling movements & hope the pancakes wakes him even more

Sharon - congrats on your boy, what a beautiful pic & great weight - so gorgeous - bet your son's delighted

yazzy - glad you not back at work yet, your health's much more important so just take your time. i also feel much slower walking & being impatient I used to get cross with people who seem to dawdle (am always in a rush!) but now i'm a slow old moo

Zephyr - wow last mw apmnt til birth - are you seeing the hospital before then!?


back at work today for me boo. had such a bad sleep last night, the wind was howling, then had to get up for the loo, then my darn cat was determined to wake me, she was pressing her paw onto my face at 5am - was so tired i tried hiding under the covers but she persisted sticking her paw under the covers prodding me in the face! she was gentle so no claws just prodding me but jeepers could do without that! naughty moggy. need to make sure she can't access bedrooms & get into habit of it



x


----------



## kwood

yazzy, I have my 3 classes starting the 14th of March..Unfortunately hubby can only make one but I think it is the important one from his point of view as it is he one for after baby arrives (he's never changed a diaper before)..I also have my growth scan on the 26th of March so looking forward to seeing bub again before the birth.


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - yeah last midwife appointment till birth if she can make it to the birth otherwise she will do the home checks after birth for the first 6 weeks.
I have my first specialist appointment in 2 weeks and will be seen at the hospital from now on. EEK just thinking about it gives me goosebumps and brings tears to my eyes haha This is scary and unknown territory!

We are going out shortly to get a hot chocolate before my appointment, I have not had one in ages cos they make me spew but I feel like one and wanna see if I can handle them yet :p


----------



## RBurnett

kwood said:


> yazzy, I have my 3 classes starting the 14th of March..Unfortunately hubby can only make one but I think it is the important one from his point of view as it is he one for after baby arrives (he's never changed a diaper before)..I also have my growth scan on the 26th of March so looking forward to seeing bub again before the birth.

My growth scan is the 26th March too. Its not normal to have 3 scans but at out hospital they have now brought out growth scans for everyone st 32 weeks, I also have to have the scan to see if my placenta has moved!

Baby did start moving after pancakes but has gone back to sleep....think he just extra tired today! :nope:


----------



## wavescrash

No classes going on here. They offer some through the hospital but it's an extra expense we can't afford. I've done this before so I'm not too concerned. I'd like to take a breastfeeding course as I've not BF before but we'll see.

I'm a bit jealous that y'all seem to get growth scans regularly overseas. Like how the glucose test is standard pregnancy procedure here, it seems growth scans are standard procedure there. I had one my first pregnancy because I was measuring 3 weeks behind for a few weeks but this one I've been ahead or on track so I have no reason for a growth scan :( I'd love to see how she's positioned and how much she weighs and how long she is and all of that. Oh well.

I hit a growth spurt over the last 3 days and it's painful haha. She's laying on some nerve or something because my upper, inner left thigh is killing me. It's near impossible to walk - more so than the SPD does. Not fun at all.


----------



## hoping29

Hey ladies, sounds like most of you are doing well.

Sorry I have been AWOL, almost have my thesis finished and then I can hand it in and be free for all of about 10 weeks!! Work is getting really difficult as I am on my feet all the time and my SPD is really painful. I struggle to walk the mile home in the evening.

At my hospital we only have the 2 routine scans and no glucose test. Midwife doesn't really do much at all with me apart from dip my urine. I am seeing her next Monday for my 28 weeks appointment when I think she will start measuring my fundal height.

I have days where I have lots of movement and then others when there is hardly anything at all from bubs. Being my first time, sometimes its difficult to know what is normal and what isn't.

We start NCT classes in a couple of weeks for 6 weeks so looking forward to that. Expensive but I thpught I only need to do them the once, plus my mum and mother in law are both passed away so don't have either of them to show me the ropes and I have absolutely no experience with babies at all!!

Had an absolutely awful cold the last few days (sinusitus and chest infection) with just paracetamol to keep me going so feeling rough as hell. Coughed so much I pulled some muscles in my ribs. Ouch.

Still feel like everything is soo far away but thats no bad thing as the nursery hasn't even been plastered yet. My husband and I have booked ourselves a few nights away in Wales though as we haven't been on holiday in a long time so hopefully will have a few relaxing days.

Is anyone else watching 'One Born' on channel 4? I absolutely love it and makes me cry everytime!


----------



## bumpin2012

well ladies, im finally awake after a horrendous night shift at work followed by a long morning at the early labour unit at the hospital 

Had a really busy shift at work, started having lower abdo pains at about 3 am. I managed to get someone to cover me for an hour so that I could go and put my feet up, but it only seemed to get worse. So when I left work at 7 I called the unit, and they told me to come in an be assessed for preterm labour. Thankfully they weren't busy, so I got in quick, and was hooked up to the fetal monitor for a few hours. Long and short, they have no idea what this pain is, but im not in preterm labour. Im home on bedrest for a few days and will be seeing my OB early next week.

Hopefully I wont have to remain on bedrest for the rest of this pregnancy.


----------



## zephyr

I just had my appointment, I showed up half an hour early cos I was bored and got sick of waiting and it was good cos she showed up half an hour early too so I got to have a longer appointment :D
Everything is normal, both babies heard loud and clear. She seems to think they are head down or breech, not sure but she doesn't think they are transverse anymore.
She also asked me if I minded seeing her AND the hospital so she can be kept up to date and she said it would be interesting to see how things go for me for the rest of the pregnancy so yay! More appointments but I still get to see her, will be back to see her in 3 weeks :D

I asked about my first hospital appointment and the reason its going to take an hour and a half is because I will be talking to the house surgeon, someone else and possibly the consultant if he/she is on that day.
They will take swabs probably :( more bloods, and they will basically go through my entire medical history with me. Also check on the babies etc. It will be like the first midwife visit just more people to talk to and more questions. 
She said they tend to go a bit overboard with scans at the hospital so she cant say how many more I will have between now and the birth. 

I am measuring a whopping 35 - 36 weeks!! Now I feel better about feeling so exhausted and sluggish and sore like you wouldn't believe.

I told her about the period cramps I got she said I did the right thing, lay on my side and take pain relief cos paracetemol will not stop true labour and that if I get it again and it doesn't work then I know something isn't right but that I have to keep these babies in for at least another month :D wowweee Just think at my next appointment I will be measuring over 40 weeks.....

Now I can't wait for my scan tomorrow!!


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin - ouch :( good luck to you! i hope the pain eases and you don't have to stay on bed rest.

zephyr - how exciting that she wants to keep seeing you. crazy that you're measuring so big but i guess two babies makes sense!


----------



## zephyr

I know, I was expecting 34 weeks maybe but when she said well and truly 34 more like 35 -36 weeks my jaw dropped. I have never measured bigger than 42 weeks before so this is going to get interesting over the next month haha


----------



## luci and bump

Our ante natal classes start April 11th, which is good, as I didn't want my OH to miss them, and he's away pretty much the whole of March.
Things are ok with me at the moment, although I've had the most hideous pains in my ribs the last few days :( Even now it feels like my left rib is on fire on the inside if that makes sense? Not like heartburn at all, but so painful! :(

Had a bit of an embarrassing moment today too! Went bra shopping, as mine are getting too tight. Tried on a bra, and luckily it was the right size etc, as when I took it off, the was a nice wet patch where my right nipple would have been!! I think I'd have had to buy it even if it wasn't the right size, as there was no way I could have put it back on the shelf!! Has anyone else started leaking? I always assumed it would be white, but some of it was yellow, and some was pretty much clear! Have bought some breast pads, so will have to start using them I guess!
Am back home with my mum all this week, for my Dads funeral on Friday. We're off to London tomorrow to see a show :) Then Thursday I'm booked into an aqua natal class, going to see my mums friend, who is looking after her 10 week old twin grandchildren, and then going to a mothercare parenting event in the evening :) Then Friday is the funeral :( Saturday I'm going to watch a cheer comp, and then sunday my OH is off to Thailand for a month! :( My emotions are all over the place at the moment, I just feel like I'm in Limbo! Just looking forward to it all being over, so I can adjust to my OH not being here and look forward to him coming home. We've never been apart longer than a week, and we text each other all the time when we're not together, but he won't have a phone whilst he's over there :( Its gonna suck!!


----------



## yazzy

I'm not sure if my OH will be able to make any of my ante natal classes because they are all at 12.30pm on a Friday, he normally gets home around 2pm on a Friday. Might see if he can make one of them but not too worried as I plan on doing a lot more with regards to hypnobirthing so will make sure he is involved in that.

Bumpin - hope the pain gets better and you don't have to stay on bedrest but definitely keep chilled at home and don't rush back to work.

In my area we don't get growth scans as procedure, I am having a scan at 36 weeks so in April to check my placenta has moved and they mentioned growth so I guess they will check on it then.

Hopin - I know how you feel with regards to the cold, I am suffering with one at the moment. My OH shifted his really quickly but it is lingering with me. The main thing is to relax because the health of us and our babies is more important than rushing back to work.

I have plenty to get on with at home today, sorting some stuff out for my wedding etc and still need to print my invites...ahhh leaving it to the last minute!! I am going to listen to the Quintet that we are having at the church tomorrow evening...really looking forward to that :)


----------



## anti

Is anyone else unbelievably tired?! I can easily sleep 12 hours and still feel tired. It is broken sleep though coz I'm not sleeping properly at the moment and I get up with OH to make his lunch and stuff then go back to bed after he's gone to work but I can't get over how tired I am all the time! 

Got our 4d scan tonight. So excited! Yay!! Need to print all the stuff off that I need to take. I'm gonna ask them to look at my placenta as well to see if it's moved. I know It's still early but would just be nice to know.


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone.. Anti - yes i'm with you on the tiredness... zzz z z ....z not long til scan now!! exciting!!!

bumpin - how scary for you, glad you got checked quickly & all is well with babba, hope you feeling ok today

hoping - well done on the thesis, the walk home sounds really hard is there no alternative? poor you! hope the cold is better. I am watching one born and love it too - all my friends think i'm nuts watching it while pregnant lol

zephyr - sounds like a great apmnt, and the prospect of lots more must be reassuring! you're a great size - honestly from your pics i wouldn't have guessed you measuring so big already, you must carry it well 

luci - sending you strength for the funeral, glad to hear you have plans for the days ahead to keep you occupied. it will be hard while oh is away but here's hoping it flies by - we're alway here for ya

no growth scans here either - and feel like i haven't seen anyone for ages - my last apmnt was 22wks & not due to see mw until next wk. seems so long! the mw did say there was a possibility of ordering another scan if any query over size etc but i think it's unlikely as i was pretty much on track last time. i guess if all is well i shouldn't grumble!

I thought i had some baby stuff in storage & went to dig it out at the wk end - but there's none, i forgot we were flooded & most of it was dumped. So oh & I are starting to panic lol. We're going to see a 2nd hand sofabed for our spare room to allow us to move the double bed that's currently in the room & make room for cot etc.... fingers crossed it's not old & tatty & a bargain!



x


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv a growth scan on Monday :) we only get to scans here but iv been giving a 3rd (growth scan) due to my daughter being 2weeks behind in growth which they found out at emerg scan when I was 38wk and born small, I'm just glad they keeping an eye on this LO!

Anti- hope you have a fantastic scan!


----------



## RBurnett

The only reason our hospital is doinf growth scans for everyone as our hospital is undertaking studies for Kings College hospital.

Its not standard to have 3 scans int he uk just two 12 weeks and 20 weeks if pregnancy is all ok.

They do the glucose one if ur BMI is high ur had pregnancy diabetes before or if u have it in your imediate family.


----------



## kwood

It's funny how hospitals seem to vary so much..I was booked in with one hospital and they only do 2 scans and sugar test only for high bmi ladies...my new hospital does 3 scans as standard and sugar test at booking and again at 28 weeks as standard..luckily because I changed half way through my pregnancy I only had to do one sugar test (which I passed) as I didn't like that too much.


----------



## zephyr

Wow over here we get one scan at 18-20 weeks and thats it! The only reason I even had my early scan and found out it was twins is because of my previous mc and not being sure of dates.

rjsmam - thanks :D Some people say I look massive some people say I look small I guess maybe it depends on the day the other day when I took my pic I was teeny. I don't even know what happened to my bump it vanished!

I had my scan this morning and everything is looking great still measuring ahead slightly but they have slowed down a bit, but then they would be running out of room so......it looked so cramped in there!! one of the heads across was like 7.6 cms and all I could think about was ohh wow thats gunna hurt lol

Leading twin is head down, which means unless he flips he will be the first out and I will no longer automatically qualify for a c section. Not sure how I feel about that or whether I can still choose to have one I am still very mixed on what birth I want tbh I'm scared of making the wrong choice so was kind of hoping my babies would make my choice for me but at this point it looks like its gunna be up to me in the end.
The girl is breech but that doesn't matter.

The boy is weighing around 3 pound 1 and the girl around 3 pound 4 so those are great weights I was told!
No photo today though :( I just need a profile shot of the girl but every scan she is face down and we can't get one!!


----------



## yazzy

Zephyr really pleased your scan went well and baby no 1 is head down. I guess for your recovery a natural birth would be best and baby seems to be in the right position but you have to go with what makes you happiest etc. Really good weights for twins aswell!

Starting in a couple weeks I have lots of appointments coming up, 31 week midwife, physio now booked for the same week and start of ante natal classes...it's all go!

Baby was a bit lazy yesterday, still had movements throughout the day but wasn't getting kicked and punched so much. Hopefully today baby will have woken up a bit unless he/she is having a growth spurt!


----------



## RBurnett

I have the consultant today...Lets see what he says about all the pain im getting and why im not feeling kicks anymore just movement and pressure in my pubic area?!?!?


----------



## anti

Rburnett good luck. Let us know how it goes. 

Hope all you other ladies are feeling good! I will try put pics up of our 4d scan later. Was so amazing although we only got a few pics coz baby had feet and hands in front of its face. Still team yellow although OH is convinced its a girl and I'm still not sure. Was a lovely experience non the less. :)


----------



## anti

here's some pics of my 4d scan!
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_16.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7









BABYBOND_17.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7









BABYBOND_24.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6









BABYBOND_36.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sharon0302

Great Pics Anti- it is an amazing experience! Our little fella played hide and seek in random yoga positions too!

AS of yesterday 3rd trimester and feeling every bit of it!:dohh:


----------



## wavescrash

I'm not sure if it's the growth spurt she's gone (going?) through or just the way she's been laying but I had the worse SPD pain ever last night. I'd rather have been in active labor than feel the way I was feeling, it was so bad. There was so much pressure because she was in my pelvic region and to even move my legs/hips... excruciating.

Today's a bit better so I'm thinking she's changed positions but it's just getting worse as the pregnancy goes on. I knew it would, my doctor told me it would but it's still so shocking to realize how painful it can get. I've got plans to go to a concert tonight to see some friends I haven't seen in nearly a year so I'm hoping I can get through the night. I don't know when I'll get to see them again as they're from Canada and only come around 1-2 times a year but with the baby on the way, who knows what I'll be doing next time they're around. So dear body of mine... please cooperate with me just once? I let you take over and do whatever you want every other day... but tonight, I want to enjoy my night out.

Hope you're all doing well :) Moving day is in 6 days and we've still got plenty of packing to do. Most of it is things I have to wait until last minute as we need them before moving day so Monday is going to be one very busy day around here.


----------



## rjsmam

anti - wow amazing pics - they almost bring a tear to my hormonal eye!!! love the pic of junior relaxing with hands behing behind the head!

waves- you poor thing, sounds so v painful. here's hoping that your bod does cooperate & you manage to catch up with your friends.... not long til moving day either! it's all go

not much to report here - another stressful day at work & having lots of added grief with dh's son & his cowbag of a mother... too long a story for now but suffice to say it's very stressful.. gah... nothing is ever plain sailing!



x


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> waves- you poor thing, sounds so v painful. here's hoping that your bod does cooperate & you manage to catch up with your friends.... not long til moving day either! it's all go

Thanks! It makes me wonder how women have more than 2 kids, I swear haha! My body just can't handle this pregnancy I guess. Oh well, it could be worse and things could actually be wrong you know? And it's almost over. Only a few more months and then I should be feeling like normal again though I don't remember what "normal" feels like hahah.


----------



## zephyr

Waves - ohhhh how I wish to feel normal again!! Don't want these babies out yet BUT I do crave having my body back cos of all the pain and tiredness etc. I'm sorry you are in so much pain! 

Yazzy - Thanks :D I am very pleased with the weights as for the birth either way terrifies me. I know v birth will be easier but I am worried something may go wrong with the second twin. Odds are in my favour I know but I guess that's just normal mummy worries! 

RBurnett - good luck with your consultant appointment, I hope all is well :D

Anti - Ohhh wow! I almost got a teary eye too. How beautiful :D

I brought a basinette and am picking it up today hopefully if the lady gets back to me with her address......thats the thing I don't get when buying stuff online. People who make a day and time for you to pick up but fail to send the pick up address lol I am meant to be picking it up at 9 but I have no idea where from so fingers crossed she is back online before I hop off!

Its that day again! The grocery, pay bills, daycare, school and dance lesson day! Oh I hope I am still able to move at the end of it. :D


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - ohhhh how I wish to feel normal again!! Don't want these babies out yet BUT I do crave having my body back cos of all the pain and tiredness etc. I'm sorry you are in so much pain!

I forget what it's like to walk normally... at a normal pace, without the waddle haha. I think I'm going to jump, hop and skip as soon as I can after pregnancy just to remember what it's like :) Thanks!

Good luck getting that woman's address!


----------



## RBurnett

Hey consultant went well...I saw baby again today :) It was on some old fashion machine but still got to see him. The consultant cant explain the pains and thinks im just one of the unlucky ones who have painful pregnancies :( I go back in 5 weeks. Only 4 weeks now till I c bubs and hopefully he will use the scanner when I see him again.

Baby is head down and HB is fine. He said its normal to get a lot of pressure now. Im now worried that I dont feel him kick me. The only movements i get is low so must be his arms/hands. 

I have midwife 2mo she will let her know im not feeling kicks, i hardly feel anything over my belly button.


----------



## RBurnett

Anti - scans are lovely. Im still in two mind to have one or not, OH doesnt want to c what baby looks like till he is born and I do agree but I do love seeing the scans. If I wasnt having a 3rd scan then I would probably have one but so far I have had a lot more scans than usual.

Your scans and u saying his feet are up by bubs head has also made me feel a bit reassured that im not getting and high kicks. Maybe my bubs is doubled over??


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> It makes me wonder how women have more than 2 kids, I swear haha!

That's why I waited a decade! LOL. I will say that they have become increasingly worse. My first was a breeze didn't feel preg at all other than nasty sickness in the beginning. The second, I passed out a couple of times and would get winded easily. This time... well... don't get me started! LOL! And they are all girls.


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder how women have more than 2 kids, I swear haha!
> 
> That's why I waited a decade! LOL. I will say that they have become increasingly worse. My first was a breeze didn't feel preg at all other than nasty sickness in the beginning. The second, I passed out a couple of times and would get winded easily. This time... well... don't get me started! LOL! And they are all girls.Click to expand...

Hahah!! Well I have 6 years in between but still... all I heard about consecutive pregnancies is that you show sooner. I wish I'd been warned that it's harder on the body haha.

My first one was easy as can be. I loved being pregnant, I missed it, told girls they were crazy if they didn't enjoy it, etc. This time around I'm wondering HOW you can enjoy being pregnant haha.


----------



## zephyr

I got my basinette! I messaged her with my cell number and sure enough she txt me right on time for me to pick up yay! Now I dont have to worry about taking down the cot and moving that into our room!!

I have had the morning from hell haha did our shopping and my son locked me out of the car after I had put my bag (and keys) in it so here I am pregnant as anything standing there trying to convince him that yes he should open the door to let me in.....I tell you, trying to get a 3 year old to do what YOU want when they have other ideas is not easy.
So cos the boot was unlocked the thought crossed my mind to climb through....I am sure that would of looked hillarious! then he decides to open the door on the opposite side of the car, into someone elses car (luckily it didn't leave a mark) so I went running round to catch the open door and he shuts it! OMG but I managed to get it right before he locked it again and I took his treat off him and got my growl face on and his response looking at me all innocent eyes "I done nuffing!" 

Then I came home and spewed :( and I am so tired I couldn't even get the basinette out of the car to set up so its still in there.


----------



## wavescrash

Oh man, you poor thing! It sounds funny but I'm sure it wasn't in the moment.

Today my Mom found a note in my daughter's things from her "secret club" with a girl at school. On the note was a list that said 1. Kiss 2. Have sex 3. Clothes off. They're 6 and in the first grade! I know my daughter doesn't know what sex is from us and has never walked in on any intimate moments to know what they are other than a few glimpses she may have caught during a movie that was on. My Mom asked her where she heard about those things and she said from that girl at school. This girl is someone my daughter has been calling a best friend so they talk often. Now I'm wondering what more she knows but is ashamed to tell us or doesn't think to tell us. What does this other girl know that she's telling my child? We're emailing the teacher as we don't have contact with the girl or her parents so hopefully the teacher is able to be of some assistance.

My first thought was to find and strangle this other girl's parents for not teaching their child better. I mean, it's one thing if you've taught them about those sorts of topics but you should then tell them they're not to go around telling their friends about them in the event that they haven't been educated by THEIR OWN parents yet. I want my child learning about sex the right way, not what some first grader overheard her parents doing/talking about.

Totally put a damper on my day.


----------



## zephyr

Ohh no its funny now :D Just at the time it wasn't. He is such a little charmer he cracks me up a lot actually. Thats his favourite saying at the moment "I done nuffin"
He'll hide something behind his back and say "I doooone nuuuuffin!" or you'll walk in on him doing something he knows hes not meant to be doing and says it. Just the way he says it gets me every time, doesn't matter what he has done its very hard to keep a straight face!

And wow that sucks about your daughters friend! Its really hard when we can't monitor what happens at school and they pick up on stuff we really would rather they didn't know about. Luckily I have not had that problem yet but if I did I would be pretty angry too and you are doing the right thing in contacting the school. It is all probably innocent talk and neither of them know anything about it but its best to be safe and make sure all adults are made aware of the situation especially the teachers so they can keep an eye on it. Good luck! I hope it all gets sorted...


----------



## yazzy

Anti - scan pics are great, what a gorgeous little bubs you have in there! It makes me really want a 3D scan, they are £65 at our hospital so not really expensive but I guess its £65 I can spend on something else. I do have another scan at 35/36 weeks so get to see bubs again soon'ish.

Zephyr - what a little monkey lol!! Funny afterwards but I can imagine at the time of being locked out of the car it wasn't quite as amusing. 

Waves - I hope your SPD gets a bit better and you can enjoy your evening out. 

RBurnett - baby could well have his legs tucked up in front of him which is why you would mainly feel hands and arms down low. I get lots of low down movement and then some days lots of kicks up high or a foot in my ribs but other days not a lot so I think it depends where they position themselves. I was starting to worry thinking what is normal movement as I've never experienced this before and have nothing to compare to but I guess everyone is different.

Last night I went to listen to the Brass Quintet who are playing in the Church at my wedding and they were amazing....I now can't wait to get married and get in the church just to listen to them again lol! So excited! Ahh and i'm 29 weeks today...its nearly the 10 week countdown!!

I'm going to try and get back in work on Monday and then it's only a week and a half until I finish to start my holiday and then mat leave.


----------



## RBurnett

Zephyr - How are u and the twins? Your son sounds like a lil cutie, bet he soo excited to me a big brother :)

Wavescrash - I hope your bump has a break from growing! My SPD pain has got a lot better but im sure its not the end of it.

I have midwife appointment today, I want to ask about his kicking as I dont feel it and also his HB doesnt sound sright ont he doppler last night...Im forever worrying!!!


----------



## cliqmo

anti said:


> here's some pics of my 4d scan!

Wow, they really are lovely!! Amazing you get to meet that little face for real in a couple of months time :cloud9: 



RBurnett said:


> Hey consultant went well...I saw baby again today :) ... I have midwife 2mo she will let her know im not feeling kicks, i hardly feel anything over my belly button.

Hey, glas it went well with the Consultant! Just a thought- could the reason you get pain but no kicks be that bubs is facing the other way and therefore kicking your back?? It would mean s/he is trampling nerves and causing the pain, and might explain why you don't actually feel the kicks? 



zephyr said:


> I got my basinette! ...
> 
> I have had the morning from hell haha did our shopping and my son locked me out of the car after I had put my bag (and keys) in it so here I am pregnant as anything standing there trying to convince him that yes he should open the door to let me in.....I tell you, trying to get a 3 year old to do what YOU want when they have other ideas is not easy...
> 
> Then I came home and spewed :( and I am so tired I couldn't even get the basinette out of the car to set up so its still in there.


Oh dear you do sound like you had a day of it!! I have to admit your post did make me smile though, and your little man sounds like he has a terrific character :cloud9: 



wavescrash said:


> Today my Mom found a note in my daughter's things from her "secret club" with a girl at school. On the note was a list that said 1. Kiss 2. Have sex 3. Clothes off. They're 6 and in the first grade!

OMG!!  I am truly shocked that six year olds know about this :wacko: Let's hope the teachers can do something about it :shrug: I really feel for you that you need to protect your daughter from such things at such a tender age :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is doing well? I am constantly knackered :sleep: and get terrible acid reflux :sick: but I think I am getting off lightly compared to some :thumbup: 

I can't believe how much movement and how many kicks I feel now compared to a few weeks ago, it is a real wake up call that there is a little person in there getting stronger all the time :cloud9:


----------



## RBurnett

Hey Cliqmo you may be right, not really thought that. I been getting lil taps from his feet so it could be his heel.

Midwife is not sure that the pain is normal and wants me to go to the drs to get refered to the specalist!.

Nursery is all finished and will upload photos in a bit :)


----------



## zephyr

RBurnett - We are doing good, tired and sore as to be expected. The babies have really quiet days and other days it actually gets quite painful if they both are going at it :p My son is excited about the babies, he still puts a marble in my belly button and tells them to kick it out hehe
I hope you get to see a specialist soon and they can sort the pain out for you.
Can't wait to see the nursery pics! 

Its funny, yesterday while at the supermarket waiting at the checkout one lady said to my son "Ohhhh it looks like you are going to have a brother or sister very soon!" and I said "Yeah a brother AND a sister" Should of seen her face. In fact when anyone asks about my bump now telling them theres actually two in there and that I have ages to go is pretty funny.

I'm making pancakes and ice cream very shortly for my breakfast, I have been looking forward to it since yesterday :p 

I just gotta say though, this week has gone pretty quick! Its Friday here already and I have no idea where the week went.


----------



## RBurnett

My Nursery :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-11 16.40.15.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6









2012-02-23 18.23.38.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6









2012-02-23 18.26.38.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 8









2012-02-23 18.27.51.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies... unfortunately the bump and baby haven't listened and still seem to be growing, causing pain. Today is far more painful than yesterday. Last night while I was at the concert, I was standing in the back when all of a sudden I couldn't see or hear and I thought I was going to black out so I had to ask a girl to walk me to the bathroom and as soon as I sat down, I felt completely fine. It was the strangest thing. Then today while shopping, my vision got a little blurry and I broke out in a cold sweat but it subsided rather quickly.

29 weeks today and feeling every minute of it...
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/28and29w.png
Comparison - last week to this week.


----------



## zephyr

Aw waves maybe you should ring your midwife about the vision changes? I hope it passes. and wowwe you sure notice some growth changes! haha

RBurnett - Aw it looks beautiful! and I love your bassinet, its so cute :D

I had a great day today, started with pancakes and ice cream omg I dont know why I love them so much its just pancakes, vanilla ice cream and a sliced banana. I cant get enough! Its really funny cos I hate ice cream usually, it is very rare when I will actually feel like ice cream but lately omg the other night I had a packet of cashew nuts but wanted ice cream so cashews and ice cream it was :p
I am soooooo getting some ice cream when I am done typing this.

I also started crocheting some little newborn shoes they are so cute! I have only done half of one so far, still learning how to do it but will upload a pic when they are done.
I ended up completing five of those hats I posted a while back, a pink a blue and 3 green and white, one of which is for a friend.
I will have to upload a pic of those too.


----------



## bumpin2012

hows everyone today?


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Aw waves maybe you should ring your midwife about the vision changes? I hope it passes. and wowwe you sure notice some growth changes! haha

I looked it up and it said dizzy spells like that are common at this stage. It's only happened the two times so far so I'll let it go but if it happens again, I'll probably mention it.

Finally sent off my Leave of Absence paperwork for work. Here's hoping it gets approved. I'm sure work will accommodate me even if it's not (they've been great so far) but we'll see. Moving day is in just 4 days (well more like 3 and a half!) which is exciting!!! We did some more shopping today for some essentials (food, mostly.)

I think we're going through a growth spurt again (or still... whichever is the case.) Her movements tonight are so weird and it's got me very uncomfortable. My pants and underwear feel a bit tighter as well so who knows. Looking down, I feel like I look a lot bigger than I did this morning.

Anyway, hope you're all doing well!


----------



## zephyr

Aw yeah we are having a growth spurt here too. My bump popped out again, like way out! it is lower now though and I am as hungry as a horse and can fit lots of food in. Usually I am so full of baby that i can only eat small amounts (eating too much leads to me vomiting also) but today they have moved to the most wonderful position ever! Cos I have been able to eat! and that I have done lots of :D

I just finished a magnum and I dont get it, I hate ice cream usually but looks like ice creams really my thing now.

Hrmm what else? can't move much today, I am so massive! I reckon easily 36 weeks now. In another two weeks I reckon I'll be as big as 40 weeks if I keep growing at this rate. Can barely move, feels like I'm gunna have a full term baby any week now but I know I got ages and its not a full term baby!! Such a weird feeling.


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> Today my Mom found a note in my daughter's things from her "secret club" with a girl at school. On the note was a list that said 1. Kiss 2. Have sex 3. Clothes off. They're 6 and in the first grade! My first thought was to find and strangle this other girl's parents for not teaching their child better...

I totally feel you!! I absolutely despise the fact that there are so damn many irresponsible parents out there making it a thousand times harder to raise your own child right and instill all the right values. A few months ago I found porn on my daughter's friend's iPod. I confiscated it and took it directly to her mother. The little girl stood there in front of me and her mother and lied to her mother about how it had gotten on the iPod (I know about history and timestamps and things of that nature, I can find out almost anything from an electronic) and her mother believed her. Wow, ok, well nothing more I can do here other than the fact that my daughter does not get to spend hardly any time with that little girl anymore. It's a shame that irresponsible parenting had to ruin that friendship for my daughter....:growlmad:

Well, hello to pain now. Baby has always been very very active and I was afraid of this... she has gotten bigger now, and she is not piping down any and her movements and kicks are starting to REALLY hurt. They could be uncomfortable at times before, now they are downright painful! This sucks and I am ready to deliver now! LOL. Each pregnancy is harder on the body, after 3, I am convinced now!:wacko:


zephyr said:


> Hrmm what else? can't move much today, I am so massive! I reckon easily 36 weeks now. In another two weeks I reckon I'll be as big as 40 weeks if I keep growing at this rate. Can barely move, feels like I'm gunna have a full term baby any week now but I know I got ages and its not a full term baby!! Such a weird feeling.

I always feel like a heel complaining when I think about what you're going through... your TWO are 3 lbs and my ONE is only 3lbs... LOL


----------



## rjsmam

Hey everyone.....

i have a nursery! wooop.... we've all been grafting all day & am utterly exhausted - we bought a sofabed for our spare room, dismantled our old spare room bed & cleaned the room from top to bottom, shifted all the furniture around & put the cot together.... cleaned the carpet etc.... argh was such hard work & was in some serious contortions trying to get the cot together but junior seems no worse off even is mum is knackered........ was so worth it though & i love the room now

waves & vaurissa - wow i'm actually shocked at kids that age having content/knowledge like that..... vaurissa i don't blame you for keeping your little one away from her

hope everyone is having a great wk end. i'm also feeling pretty uncomfortable - junior seems to adopt some really odd positions, with the bum or head sticking right out.. feels like he/she's gonna burst out of the front of my tum alien style sometimes!


x


----------



## zephyr

OMG I feel like such a pig! I had a 3 egg omelette this morning for breakfast on two slices of toast and half an orange. I figured a break from the pancakes and ice cream would do me some good and ya know, eat something healthy for breakfast. Then after breakfast I checked my facebook and a friend had only mentioned the words ice cream and I got the most intense craving for pancakes and ice cream I HAD to have some, even though I just ate I felt starving again.
So 10 minutes later I'm sitting down to a big bowl of pancakes and ice cream haha

Vaurissa - aw, ya know if I had just one baby I would probably complain too:p especially after having so many kids already I think that really plays a part so you can complain away! :D I just get my late pregnancy aches sooner than most, BUT my babies also come out earlier. 

rjsmam - so cute :D Those movements have changed alot over the weeks huh? dunno bout you but all mine are more prods and whole belly shifting now, feels like they trying to escape. The girl I have no clue what on earth she is trying to do but she keeps getting into this awkward position where my right side sticks waaaaaay out and feels uncomfortable, then that sets of a BH which pushes her back to where she was. She keeps doing it over and over again like she is trying to turn but doesn't quite have the room to do it cos its her back and bum that sticks out.


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> I totally feel you!! I absolutely despise the fact that there are so damn many irresponsible parents out there making it a thousand times harder to raise your own child right and instill all the right values. A few months ago I found porn on my daughter's friend's iPod. I confiscated it and took it directly to her mother. The little girl stood there in front of me and her mother and lied to her mother about how it had gotten on the iPod (I know about history and timestamps and things of that nature, I can find out almost anything from an electronic) and her mother believed her. Wow, ok, well nothing more I can do here other than the fact that my daughter does not get to spend hardly any time with that little girl anymore. It's a shame that irresponsible parenting had to ruin that friendship for my daughter....:growlmad:
> 
> Well, hello to pain now. Baby has always been very very active and I was afraid of this... she has gotten bigger now, and she is not piping down any and her movements and kicks are starting to REALLY hurt. They could be uncomfortable at times before, now they are downright painful! This sucks and I am ready to deliver now! LOL. Each pregnancy is harder on the body, after 3, I am convinced now!:wacko:

I mean, I definitely understand believing your child but in that particular situation, I wouldn't believe her. I'd have to have a serious talk with her. It sucks we have to disable friendships for our children just because some people stink at parenting. But hopefully all our kids find decent & responsible friends haha.

I feel you on the pain. The movements aren't cute anymore. They just hurt. They're jabs and rolls and she pushes her bum out as far as humanly possible and just likes to make me whine haha. I agree that each pregnancy is harder on the body. Granted, I only have 2 to compare but my second is farrrr worse than my first was.


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> waves & vaurissa - wow i'm actually shocked at kids that age having content/knowledge like that..... vaurissa i don't blame you for keeping your little one away from her

Trust me, so am I :( It's really sad.

On a positive note, yay for the nursery!


----------



## zephyr

29 week bump, it is SOOOO low!! If I place my hand on the top its a shelf and I have so much space between my boobies and my bump. Could this be why I have not spewed much the past week? Being able to eat more too, its defintely lower. 

Also attached pics of the hats I made and the little teeny slippers, they are so cute I am making more of them and they only take about an hour to do which is awesome, then will find something else to make I'm sure.
I also attached a pic of my bassinet I brought last week, the kids have already put their dolls in it :p

I had so much energy today I managed to clean so much!! I am exhausted now though and will be caching an early sleep very soon.
 



Attached Files:







29.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 9









hats.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 6









bassinet.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## anti

Zephyr I love your little hats and booties!! So cute! I've been trying to have a major clear out today. Got half of one room done and my back started hurting so I sat down and now my back and hips are so so sore!!! Anyway... That will teach me! Bubs was quiet yesterday but today it's been jumping around like mad! I had a good time at the baby show as well... Got a few good bargains and just had a good day out. Even though I was sore afterwards! Can't believe I have my 30 week appointment this week!! Scary stuff! Can't believe how fast time is going!! I still have so much to do! Especially the nursery. We decided we're gonna rip the carpet up and put a new one down so we need to get that sorted before we can put the furniture up. We're still painting though! Got the door and skirting boards to do and then just touch ups around the edges which I'm gonna do this week while OH is at work but I won't do any of the big stuff. We're going to Costco this weekend as well to stock up on stuff before baby is here so that we won't need to do any big shops for a few months. So gonna have another busy weekend this weekend coming! Gotta order the car seat this week as well! 

Hope you all ok and a bit more organised than me!


----------



## GirlRacer

I'm due on May 16th 2012 with a little boy :blue: :) x


----------



## anti

:( first stretch marks are starting to make an appearance. So sad!!


----------



## anti

GirlRacer-welcome! Front page has been updated! :)


----------



## sharon0302

Hi Anti

Could you update me to team :blue: on front page- thanx!


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> :( first stretch marks are starting to make an appearance. So sad!!

Aww I'm sorry!!!

I've noticed some of mine are looking a lot worse than they were. There's one in particular right above my belly button that looks like a fault line in the Earth that split wide open. I can't even see the underside of my belly but I'm sure there's a ton of new ones there.


Tomorrow is moving day! I'm hoping someone has a wireless internet connection we can "steal" until we set up our own internet, otherwise I'll just be updating from my iPhone and won't be able to post weekly belly shot updates like I had been in the bump thread over in 3rd tri. Not a big deal but I enjoyed sharing those haha. We'll see. At least I'll have my phone so I can keep updated with everyone :) I'm just so excited - as of tomorrow we'll officially have a nursery :)


----------



## yazzy

Anti - oh sorry the stretch marks are appearing. So far I haven't got any sign of them yet but they have plenty of time to appear. Sounds like you have a good plan for your nursery.

Welcome Girlracer and congrats on the little boy!

I'm back in work today, still have a very sore coccyx but its nice to be back with the people I work with. Might finish work a little early today though!
I think we are going to start the nursery in March, its basically a case of putting some nice things on the walls and have again been given lots of furniture and the cot will arrive on April 10th...yay!

Hope everyone and their bubs are ok. Mine is being quite quiet whilst I am sat at work so hopefully he/she will liven up later!


----------



## RBurnett

Hey Ladies...im feeling crap today :( I feel so hot, dizzy and feel sick. I think its the lack of sleep as i was up with stomach pains and when that went baby was being very active giving me some very hard kicks and punches!..Cant wait till home time!!


----------



## rjsmam

Oh no Anti  hope theyre not too bad  remember they are stripes of pride for being an awesome mamma :flower: Ive been lucky so far & was also hoping it would last til term but its unlikely! I do have some nice scars from getting my appendix removed a couple of years ago which have stretched & become v ugly :wacko:


Waves  yay for moving day  but hope you not gonna have to do too much! Nursery is v exciting  we got ours set up over wk end & cant stop gazing in the room now, am so pleased! Dh also gutted our garage which was overflowing with junk & while Im gazing at our nursery hes in love with space in the garage lol.

got my 28wk apmnt on Wed & am dying to know what position jnr is in as i'm sure he/she's right under my ribs

x


----------



## cliqmo

GirlRacer said:


> I'm due on May 16th 2012 with a little boy :blue: :) x

Welcome :wave: 



anti said:


> :( first stretch marks are starting to make an appearance. So sad!!

 It is wonderful some ladies are so positive about them, but I am not ready for even more changes to my body right now!! Are you using lotions or potions or help at all? I am slathering on bio oil day and night, although I understand it wont necessarily work :dohh: 



wavescrash said:


> Tomorrow is moving day! ... - as of tomorrow we'll officially have a nursery :)

Yey :yipee: Best of luck and don't overdo it xx 



RBurnett said:


> Hey Ladies...im feeling crap today :( I feel so hot, dizzy and feel sick. I think its the lack of sleep as I was up with stomach pains and when that went baby was being very active giving me some very hard kicks and punches!..Cant wait till home time!!

Boo, I am sorry to hear this! :hugs: I slept badly too last night- the joys of nocturnal babies!! :cloud9:


----------



## luci and bump

Sorry I haven't been on much the past week or so, have had a bit of a tough time. 
My dads funeral was on Friday, and even though I told my OH not to change his trip, I'm glad he did, because I don't think I could have got through it without him. Then Sunday, his Mum talked us into going to church with her, which got a bit intense. They started talking about healing, and invited people to share their stories about how they had been healed. Got a bit upset, because it all seemed so unfair that my Dad was such a good man, but was so ill for such a long time.
Then I had to go with my OH to the airport :( the drive up wasn't too bad, but the second we stepped foot inside departures, I was a wreck :( I managed to hold it together until I walked him to the check in desk, but then I fell apart :( I was ok on the way home, but then he rang me just as he was walking to the boarding gate, and then I was a complete mess, because I knew it would be the last time I'd speak to him :( We text a bit until he had to turn his phone off, but now thats it :( It's been less than a day and I already miss him more than I thought possible. I just want him back now! I can't believe I have another 31 days before I get to see him or speak to him again :( We've never gone longer than a week without speaking, and we've never gone longer than a day or two without text/email contact :( I'm used to seeing him every single day :( I've told him if he wants to stay the full month then thats ok, but if he wants to come home early, thats ok too. I just think he'll get out there and be having too much fun to want to come home. Sounds a bit selfish, but he kept saying "I can't believe I'm leaving baby for this long" and kept kissing my tummy, but he didn't seem so bothered to be leaving me for so long :( He recorded his voice on my phone too so I can play it to baby every night, which is quite sweet :)

In Pregnancy news, my bump is growing bigger by the day, and baby is getting so strong! Kicks are starting to be quite painful! And occasionally make me feel a bit sick!
My boobs have started leaking too, so have had to start wearing breast pads every day :( My nipples are sooooo sore too! They literally feel like someone has rubbed sandpaper over them, and then held a lighter underneath them :( I have the midwife on Friday, so hopefully she'll be able to give me some advice! My CM seems to have stepped up too, I have to change my panty liner every half an hour or so, and if I don't have on in, it comes through my pants and through my leggings!! Not pleasant! 
Sorry about the essay!!!


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> Waves  yay for moving day  but hope you not gonna have to do too much! Nursery is v exciting  we got ours set up over wk end & cant stop gazing in the room now, am so pleased! Dh also gutted our garage which was overflowing with junk & while Im gazing at our nursery hes in love with space in the garage lol.




cliqmo said:


> Yey :yipee: Best of luck and don't overdo it xx

Thanks! I won't have to do all that much, no worries! My brother's coming by to help OH with the furniture and heavy boxes. I'm mostly telling them where to put things & unpacking/decorating :) I've got it easy!!

Luci and bump - I'm very sorry you're going through such a hard time right now. I hope your OH cuts his trip just a little bit shorter to get back to you but you'll get through it either way :) What other choice do we have, you know? Best of luck to you dear. :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Oooh Waves sorry i was meant to say hope all goes well with the move and how exciting for you...those days you were waiting have flown by!!

I think my baby is folded in half or something because I don't get massive kicks but lots of hand movements and belly wobbling where baby seems to be moving position.


----------



## RBurnett

OMG OMG OMG, i think I only have just over 3 weeks left a work :)


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy said:


> Oooh Waves sorry i was meant to say hope all goes well with the move and how exciting for you...those days you were waiting have flown by!!
> 
> I think my baby is folded in half or something because I don't get massive kicks but lots of hand movements and belly wobbling where baby seems to be moving position.

Aw thanks so much! Yes they have, now if only the pregnancy days could fly by a little faster haha :) I feel like I've been pregnant forever.


----------



## RBurnett

Wavescrash - i know how u feel...! 

Is it not May yet???


----------



## rjsmam

RBurnett - hope you feeling a bit better? and wow am so envious 3wks ! ! ! i have another 9.5 to go!

Luci - my heart truly goes out to you, i can understand all of your emotions at that church service too. As if that wasn't enough you dealing with oh being away is rough - you are doing so well & you should be proud of yourself. Oh will have lots of memories & experiences from his trip but you are toughing it out on your own so just you be so proud of you. 

yazzy - hope your day at work is going ok, 

girlracer - hi! hope you're having an easy pregnancy! forgive me if you already told us.. do you know if you're team blue or pink? is this your first? sorry i'm nosey haha


x


----------



## RBurnett

its cos i have to take all my holiday leave now :)


----------



## zephyr

Luci - I'm sorry you are going through all this :( Its sounds awful, I hope you have some friends and family close by that can help you out while your OH is away.

Anti - Sorry bout your stretchmarks :p Mine are getting longer. I have one in the middle of my belly above my belly button that with my first, every day I went over due it crept up higher and higher. Well that one has started creeping up again now haha

Glad to hear everyone is doing well :D
I have had a very long break from vomiting! I even took iron tabs night before last. Usually I will spend the entire next day sick as a dog but all I got was nausea during the night and yesterday once or twice but I never spewed!
I'm thinking my bump dropping has helped with the vomiting also cos it was about a week ago it happened and it was about then that the nausea and vomiting eased off slowly.
At least I hope so! We will see when I take my next dosage in two days time hehe

Its the end of February in two days!! I have between 7 and 9 weeks left give or take. So scary! I have packed my suitcase ready to go. Next I am working on my labour bag which I am going to include some food in it cos the hospital is so slack when it comes to feeding ladies who have just given birth.


----------



## zephyr

Wait I lied, its the end of February tomorrow!! OMG I so totally thought it was Monday today haha


----------



## luci and bump

Thank you everyone for your support :) Am struggling a bit, because I tracked his flight through Qatars website, and it arrived early. Nearly 7 hours later, I still havent had an email or anything to let me know he's ok, so I don't even know if he's arrived safely :( 
My bump is so sore today :( it seems to have got higher the past few days, which isn't helping the pain in my ribs :( the only thing that seems to help is putting slight pressure on the bottom of my ribs with both hands, which obviously I can't do all day every day!!


----------



## RBurnett

luci and bump....Hugs for u xx


----------



## luci and bump

Thank you guys :) Have stopped feeling sad for a while, and am pretty pissed off atm! His flight arrived at 20:15 HK time (I tracked it on the website :blush:) its now nearly 8am, so he arrived nearly 12 hours ago, and I still haven't heard one single thing from him. I know he probably cant wait to go and explore a new city, but is it that unreasonable to expect him to send a quick "I got here safe" email to his pregnant girlfriend?! I can't decide if I'm justified in being annoyed or if I'm just being hormonal!
I tell you what, if I haven't heard from him by tomorrow afternoon, tomorrow evening HK time, he'd better have a bloody good excuse!!!:growlmad:


----------



## zephyr

Luci - I hope he gets in touch soon! The first few days will be hard but hopefully you feel better about it all soon and the time goes fast for you so you can look forward to him coming home. I honestly don't know how you were so good about him going away while you are pregnant! I know I couldn't do it.

Well today I tried to join the multiple birth club for our city and the lady who handles memberships got in touch and said that they may be shutting the club down!!!! :( Oh I feel so gutted about this. They had fortnightly coffee mornings for multiple mums and other get togethers but apparently numbers are low and they dont have a venue anymore.
I was looking forward to it so much only because I could meet people who have been through it all and I was hoping to learn some good tips and support from people who understand cos I imagine things will be hard.......they have a meeting next week and invited me to come along in the hopes that having some new members will help save the club. Uggh not to mention I put off joining until now and have been itching to join since 7 weeks pregnant! I hope they sort it, what a shame! and what on earth am I gunna do? I'm gunna know no one with twins and this scares me.
I dont even know why it bothers me that much, but my heart sank when I read her email.


----------



## yazzy

Luci sending you hugs, I hope you are ok. But yes I would be annoyed too if I hadn't had a txt or email to say he had arrived safely and is checking in wherever he is staying. I hope you hear from him soon. I think the soreness is from where the bump is growing and baby is getting so much bigger.

RBurnett yay for 3 weeks left at work...hopefully it flies by for you!

Zephyr that's a shame about the group, I hope it doesn't close down. If it does why not set one up yourself? Get a local hall etc and put out a few adverts etc and it could turn out really good.

Well second day back at work and urgh bored of it already lol! But on a plus point I only have 6 working days left and then I have finished work until 2013 woo hoo!!! Had a really sore bit underneath my bump last night to the left hand side, not sure if it was trapped wind (tmi) but it was still a little sore this morning. Keeping a close eye on baby because he/she seems a little quiet since I came back to work, was getting a lot more punches and wiggles when I finally sat down last night after seeing the vicar and going shopping....probably something to do with the toffee sundae that I ate lol!


----------



## anti

I ordered the car seat and base yesterday! Yay! Gotta get some more painting done in the nursery today. Didn't realise how much we had to do in there! Looking forward to having it finished so I can look at it when it's all set up. :) 

Luci I'd be a bit mad as well! Still, I admire you for letting him go. Not sure I would have been able to do that. 

Hope work goes quick for you ladies. Can't believe how lucky I am that I've been off work for a month already and I love it! Sleeping in while I can coz I know I won't ever have that chance again till the baby is much bigger! 

Still can't believe I'm getting stretch marks! Was bound to happen but still! They only small at the moment but I'm sure they'll get bigger. The ones on my boob have got bigger... All part of the process though! Not long now and we'll all have our babies! :) still enjoying being pregnant and not ready for bubs to come out. :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Scan went well yesterday, was told everything is going well with baby and he/she weighs 2lb 8oz (altho I no they arnt accurate) but they booked me another growth scan in 4wks. OH's blood results where there he's positive so iv still to get anti-D injections. Got some pics but not the best as baby is big so couldn't get any really decent ones x



https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/6a7377d6.jpg


----------



## RBurnett

I got strecth marks on my boob and lil one on my bum but so far none on my belly. I use cream on it every day so hope it helps. Im sure Ill probably get them soon! :(


----------



## luci and bump

Have finally heard from the OH, apparently he did facebook me, but I never got it. He's having a great time already, but says he misses me and bumpy. 
I really wish he hadn't gone, but he's always, always wanted to travel. He's been desperate to travel even before we got together. So once we found out I was pregnant, he paniced a bit that it was never going to happen for him, so we sat down and discussed it, and agreed that as long as it was only a month, and that he wouldnt miss anything important, and he would be back with plenty of time to spare, he could go.
He did have a bit of a blip at the airport, and said he couldn't go through with it, but its something he needs to do, because I won't tolerate him leaving me and the baby once its here, so if he didn't go now, he never will.
I miss him so much already though, so if he feels like coming home early, that is more than fine by me!!


----------



## rjsmam

Luci - i can understand completely but still you should be applauded for being so supportive... :flower: he's very lucky & I'm sure he realises that - although it won't hurt to remind him when he's back (repeatedly lol - escpecially when nappies need changed :haha:)

sorry but am gonna rant about my dh now! grrr... he decided to 'work from home today' (= play football on the xbox).. i nipped back at lunch time for food & found him lolling about in his pjs, curtains still drawn (1pm!) and the sink full of dishes. because he was clearly miffed i'd 'found him out' he didn't even come through to say hello, or even ask how i was or how my day was going. so i made my own lunch, cleaned up his mess & just left without any converstation. It's not so much that he was being a lazy sod but i find it hurtful to not even care/ask how my day is! If i'm ever at home during the day he always comes back for lunch & the house is always gleaming with his lunch ready for him - i don't even expect that - just a little companionship!? Grrr - maybe i'm being hormonal!!


x


----------



## luci and bump

I've told him he'd better bring me home some amazing presents! And that when the baby is here, he can do his share of being on his own with the baby while I do something by myself lol. Can see the baby coming and me refusing to leave it though! Am trying to convince him atm that he should take me to London to watch a show before baby comes, but he doesn't seem to sure on that haha. Watched Mamma Mia with my mum last week and the baby had a whale of a time!!
rjsmam- I think I'd feel a bit upset that he didn't even think to ask you how your day was going etc. And if he was that miffed at being "caught out" then he shouldn't have been doing it!! Hopefully you'll get home from work tonight and the house will be clean and he'll have a little treat for you :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Aw, Luci...its so good of you to let him go. I know its hard, and I dont know that I would be as good about it. Hopefully the next month flies by for you!

Anti: Im glad you are enjoying your time off...Im so freakin tired these days, I dont know how I manage to get everything done!

Im going to have more time now though - saw my OB this am and got my note to go off work for the rest of my pregnancy. Last week was seen in early labour assessment unit following a night shift with abdo pains. and yesterday I went to work, not feeling well, but by mid day I had such bad abdo pains, I could barely talk. I seriously thought I was in labor, cramping, backpain... I took some tylenol (Paracetamol for you UK ladies) and that didn't help. I left work early, tried everything I could think of to help with the pain. Ended up going back to the hospital... They really weren't sure what the cause of my pain, they thought it could be early labor, so I was very thoroughly checked out to make sure that I wasn't. The other idea was my appendix, my Gall bladder, or Renal colic.
So Im still geting some tests done, but I was allowed to go home, after getting a shot of Morphine for the pain... I hope I dont ever have to go through that again!


----------



## kwood

Hope everyone is doing well.

yazzy, I find that I don't notice the babies kicks as much at work as I do at home even though I know that it is kicking I just focus too much on work and don't notice as much as when sitting on sofa doing nothing. :)

Anti - yeah for ordering car seat and base..I would like a base but my husband just seems to think it's for people that can't take two extra seconds to put the seat belt on (his words not mine)...so no hope there. 

youngNImum - glad your scan went well, I have mine on the 26th and can't wait to see baby again.

rjsmam - I wouldn't be too happy with DH either..they just don't get it sometimes..

Luci - glad you heard from your partner, hope the next month doesn't seem to long. you can always come here for company.

afm - Had my 30 week appointment today. Measuring 31 weeks and heart beat was great. She said the baby is head down already :happydance: but did warn that it can still move around, I have ordered the baby to stay head down..it better listen. She asked if I was still taking a vitamin (which to be honest I stopped after first trimester) she suggested making sure all pregnant women get 10 micrograms of vitamin D during pregnancy as there has been increase in Ricketts in newborns in the UK and there may be links to MS and lack of vitamin D during pregnancy. If I didn't have enough to worry about eh? So guess I will start with the vitamins again. Next appointment not for another 4 weeks.


----------



## RBurnett

Im so worried my bump isnt growing.

The first photo is 28 weeks and the second is 29 weeks?...is there any difference?
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-18 11.09.59.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4









2012-02-28 17.43.41.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RBurnett

Bumpin - I hope they find the cause of the pain. I get stomach pains and they cant find out why?!!

Luci - Glad he has contacted you,ur very good to let him go. Im not letting my OH go to a stag do before bubs come but luckly he couldnt get it of work so thankfully it dnt look like it was me being a nagging wife! :)


----------



## zephyr

RBurnet - I had the same thing happen last week (although my uterus is measuring a lot larger) I freaked out cos I thought my bump had shrunk. I guess babies move round and make it seem smaller at times. I know after a few days it popped out again bigger than before. In my case it has dropped significantly though and I think that is why. I wouldn't worry too much.
I lol'd at the nagging wife comment! uggh stag do's I don't blame ya. We havn't known anyone to get married in a while and those who have never had stag do's. He was meant to go to one but he broke his collarbone, even though his dickhead mate was around earlier in the day trying to convince him that he should go and just sit there. He told him no he was too sore and his mate just wouldn't let up and got pissed at him cos he wouldn't go. Funny thing is though he actually ended up in theater having unexpected surgery later that day! 

Luci - wow you man is lucky, its good that you are able to support that.


----------



## RBurnett

I didnt tell OH not to go cos i wanted to see what decision he was going to make luckly he said that he didnt want to go too cos he would miss baby (he will only be about 6 weeks old)
I wish i asked the MW to measure me last time i saw her, dnt see her now till 15th March.


----------



## zephyr

Naww that is cute he said that :D good you didn't have to say anything  
Aww a wee bit of a wait then till the 15th. I wouldn't worry about your bump, it looks fine its hard to tell if it has grown in the pics cos they are sideways but I think it has slightly.

I am having a rest from my dust busting, I have just pulled out the dustiest corner of my house where things have been stored to vaccume and now my allerigies are playing up grrr anyways just doign that one corner turned into me re arranging the entire lounge an there is stuff everywhere!! and OH is going to help me move furniture round too its driving me mental, the whole house is. 
This wouldn't be so hard if I could actually bend down to pick stuff up :haha:


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks, yeah im not sure how to turn them around!..

I cant wait to be of work and clean the house from top to bottom!...SADO!


----------



## zephyr

Haha no I would probably feel the same if I was still working! Its only frustrating me now because of the rests I have to take every 5 minutes or so. But I am slowly getting there!


----------



## rjsmam

bumpin - here's hoping that pain goes away & all your tests are ok - that would be hard going dealing with appendix or other things whilst pg. hope you feeling much better!

kwood - glad to hear your apmnt went well! i also have been lax in taking my vitamins but have made a concerted effort prior to my nxt apmnt as dont' want to be anaemic & have to take iron pills! i agree re the kicks at work, i tend not to notice them as much, although when jnr decides to stomp on my bladder (usually during a meeting!) i kinda notice that lol

RBurnett - try not to stress hon, as Zephyr says junior can change positions and hide away sometimes - there's just so much to worry about huh. i'm surprised mw didn't measure you though. i do think there is a wee difference in the pics though 

zephyr - sounds like you are full on nesting! good for you, not surprised you need to take rests, lugging 2 babbas around must be tough going!

how is everyone today? I clearly had a hormonal day yest lol. Got home last night & dh was making dinner so he kinda redeemed himself  just. But before that I was in a supermarket  was in a real hurry as was on way to sons swimming lessons after work, was standing in line when the checkout girl had a problem with her till so another one opened beside me  the people behind me all pushed past to get served first. I was sooo annoyed, I only had 2 items when they had huge trolleys - so it would have take no time at all for me to be served - yet they still felt it was ok to push past me. Some people are just plain rude me thinks! 

Anyhoo have my 28wk check today & am hoping my glucose test is ok & am interested what position she thinks jnr is in!


x


----------



## luci and bump

Hope everyone is feeling ok today :)
Has anyone ever had problems with trapped wind? I had such bad pains yesterday, literally felt like i had to burp myself, but nothing would come up :( It was rumbling away, sounded like thunder! My housemate knocked on my door because she could hear it from her bedroom! feels a lot better today, but it seems to come on in the evenings :( 

On the plus side, have spoken to OH already today :) He's been out exploring, and is off to watch some mixed martial arts tonight. He said he'll wait up for me to get home from my second job tonight, so we can chat again about 7pm our time :) 
Tomorrow will suck though, he's getting a night train from Bangkok to Koh Thao, which means he wont be online :( 
Think he realised he annoyed me a bit today though. We were talking about him staying out there the full month, so I told him that its ok if he stays, and its ok if he comes home early. He said he was contemplating coming home early, but financially he can't afford to change his flights again. Then, very thoughtlessly, he said "plus, when the baby is here, and crying, and I've had no sleep, I'm sure I'll look back on this trip and smile" So I said, "great, thanks! What do I have to look back on? 4 weeks of being on my own, uncomfortable and lonely, and about 4 months of inturrupted sleep!"
Think he realised he'd put his foot in it then!! Was it bitchy and unreasonable of me?


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies, I am staying at work a lil longer. I was going to go of in about 3 weeks time but my friend at work had broken her hand and needs a opertaion so will be of for a while so I agreed to stay. It just means ill take all my holiday on this side and have longer of with maternity at the end. So I have about 4 week and a bit left at work


----------



## luci and bump

4 weeks sounds heavenly! Our holiday runs Feb-Feb, so mine has all been used up :( Otherwise my intention was to take all my holiday before my maternity leave. Now I've been told I can't, I have no idea when to take it! My boss tried to say I HAVE to leave no later than 4 weeks before my due date, but I think I was hoping to go until 38 weeks. Can they make me take it earlier than I want to? I know my job is a bit more full on, because I'm on my feet the whole time, but right now, I find standing more comfortable than sitting down for long periods of time. 
I'm only 27 weeks today, but I like to think I have way longer than 9 weeks of work left in me!! And the longer I take before baby comes, the less I'll have with my baby!!


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - yeah I think I am, and its driving me bonkers cos everything needs to be done and I just physically can not do it all so I sit here going out of my mind over it. On the upside my lounge looks fantastic now, only took me a day of stopping and starting :p 

Luci - Nahh, I don't think so. He will understand you are pregnant and we are prone to have our moments where something someone says to us irritates us. I think that's just something we are meant to do :p I've said way worse! lol

I was meant to do grocery shopping today while the kids are at school and daycare but I just cant bring myself to do it! I have to take the girls to dance classes this afternoon and I already was out paying bills. I went to the mall and felt great, so great instead of OH getting out to get what we needed I stupidly said I would come in and for the first half I felt wonderful and got to catch up with my old workmates! but then after walking and standing for 10 minutes or so I had to go back to the car cos I felt like babies were going to fall out everywhere and I was in so much pain!
So now I just dont want to do anything.


----------



## wavescrash

Hey ladies. Just wanted to pop in and say hi, I'm alive and the move went well. Still no Internet, not sure when we're going to get it. We've assembled a lot of the baby stuff and I can't wait to finish her room! I'll share pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## cliqmo

luci and bump said:


> ... Then, very thoughtlessly, he said "plus, when the baby is here, and crying, and I've had no sleep, I'm sure I'll look back on this trip and smile" So I said, "great, thanks! What do I have to look back on? 4 weeks of being on my own, uncomfortable and lonely, and about 4 months of inturrupted sleep!"
> ... Was it bitchy and unreasonable of me?

Hey Luci I am pleased your OH has been in touch :thumbup: 

In answer to your question I can fully understand why you would feel that way about his rather thoughtless words :dohh: and I totally agree with the others that plenty of women would have talked their OHs out of going away at all in the circumstances, so I hope he appreciates how good you are being about it :thumbup: ... _however_ now that he is out there and doing it, part of me wonders if you should try extra mega hard not to give him a hard time about it? (even when he lets thoughtless comments slip :dohh: ) 

Just because it would be a real shame if the main thing he recalls about his 'trip of a lifetime' in years to come is how guilty he felt for going? :shrug: 

I hope I don't sound like a killer bitch :blush:it is just what struck me when I read your post :flower:




luci and bump said:


> 4 weeks sounds heavenly! Our holiday runs Feb-Feb, so mine has all been used up :( Otherwise my intention was to take all my holiday before my maternity leave. Now I've been told I can't, I have no idea when to take it! My boss tried to say I HAVE to leave no later than 4 weeks before my due date, but I think I was hoping to go until 38 weeks. Can they make me take it earlier than I want to? I know my job is a bit more full on, because I'm on my feet the whole time, but right now, I find standing more comfortable than sitting down for long periods of time.
> I'm only 27 weeks today, but I like to think I have way longer than 9 weeks of work left in me!! And the longer I take before baby comes, the less I'll have with my baby!!

Hey again :wave: 

Here is some info about UK law you may find helpful

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/parents/moneyandworkentitlements/parentalleaveandpay/dg_10039631

https://www.businesslink.gov.uk/bdotg/action/detail?itemId=1080902982&type=RESOURCES

Essentially it says 
- You are entitled to (and recommends employers allow you to) take your full years A/L entitlement before you go on M/L irrespective of when the annual leave entitlement gets renewed (you continue to accrue A/L entitlement whilst on M/L anyway, so not 'having enough' it is not an issue) This is because it can otherwise get complicated with your entitlement to be paid for the A/L that has not been taken (as different companies have different policies in this regard) 

- You can start your maternity leave up to 11wks before your due date, but at the latest it must start on the day the baby is born - there is no law about having to M/L start 4wks before your due date which is what your company seem to be suggesting :shrug: 

If I were you I would check with HR that your company don't have any particularly quirky policies and, assuming they don't, that you book up all the A/L you can before your due date and M/L from your EDD onwards :thumbup: 

...My EDD is 31st May, so I am taking A/L from 30th April - 29th May and going on M/L from 30th May onwards... because I want to maximise time at home with LO when she arrives :thumbup: 



wavescrash said:


> Hey ladies. Just wanted to pop in and say hi, I'm alive and the move went well. Still no Internet, not sure when we're going to get it. We've assembled a lot of the baby stuff and I can't wait to finish her room! I'll share pictures as soon as I can.

Yey Wavescrash, I am really pleased you got moved in okay :yipee:

ETA: Sorry for the mega long post peeps :blush:


----------



## luci and bump

Thank you Cliqmo :) 
I am trying hard not to "bust his balls" as he puts it, just really annoyed me, that he takes for granted that he can still go do whatever he wants, when I'm already looking after our child. He tried to convince me that once baby is here, its his turn to look after it, so I can do what I want for a while, but I don't think he understands that I won't want to just leave our baby! Plus, we've agreed that I want to breastfeed, which means I won't be able to just leave baby! 

Those two links are really helpful! Not sure how I would get in touch with HR though? As I work for a big restaurant chain, so we don't have HR in our building. Also, we aren't automatically entitled to a set number of holiday hours, we accrue it through how many hours we work. I think we get something like 8 minutes of holiday for every hour we've worked, so not sure how they would work that out? Pretty sure they ripped me off for a good few holiday hours too, as I took two weeks off due to my dad dying, and when I checked my online banking, had been paid less than I should have if they'd processed all my outstanding holiday, plus I'd worked about 20 hours that week already!! So am going to have to investigate I think! Handily for the company, our wage slips have a habit of going walkabouts!


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls!

Going back to your post about trapped wind....urgh yes I have suffered badly sometimes with that and its so uncomfortable and just horrible. Peppermint helps with that.

Zephyr - take it easy...remember you have 2 bubs in there so if you are achy then rest up and don't worry about your food shopping. Hope all is ok.

Waves - yay for moving, and looking forward to seeing pics of your little girls nursery.

I have now been signed off by my doctor because of this coccyx pain, I did 2 days at work and could've cried when I got home on the 2nd day because of the constant pain. So that is me done with work now until 2013...wow sounds crazy. I think my work are going to have to pay me my holiday entitlement aswell because I should be on my hols as of next wednesday but legally can't because of being signed off so will look into that...will help out in a few months time for sure.

Baby has been a bit quiet this week, still wriggling around but just not as powerful kicks etc. I never know when I should phone the midwife etc if I am concerned...sometimes I can see my tummy moving but don't feel it. Oooh and i'm 30 weeks today yay!


----------



## rjsmam

Hey everyone,

Waves - glad the move is going to plan

Luci - i wouldn't worry in the slightest - agree that this is a once in a lifetime for him etc etc but this is also an extremely hard time with the loss of your dad etc & he needs to appreciate that

cliqmo - magic post - glad to read that my company seem to be toeing the line :) 
 
Had my mw apmnt yesterday & all is well. Junior is lying across my tummy  transverse  which I suspected as everything feels really high  but mw was not really concerned as plenty time to turn. Still have low blood pressure which is probably why I had that dizzy spells a few wks ago but nothing really to worry about. Have been getting horrid upper back pain, not sure if its related to juniors position or just a general pregnancy thing. Hoping that it doesn't stick around for the rest of the term as am hoping to work til 2wks before due date. Am measuring on track sizewise too, actually slightly behind, although again nothing to worry about. Took pleasure in telling dh as he has often told me Im huuuuuge haha & at my last apmnt i was 2wks ahead so i guess i don't take much stock in these measurements! I have stinking heartburn too & was up in the night to glug gaviscon, the taste makes me want to vomit but needs must.


Hope everyone is having a good Thursday!


x


----------



## anti

My car seat just arrived!!!! Yay!!! Got the isofix base as well so it's gonna be easier and safer for baby. Been busy personalising baby grows today as well. Got my midwife appointment in an hour.


----------



## RBurnett

luci and bump said:


> 4 weeks sounds heavenly! Our holiday runs Feb-Feb, so mine has all been used up :( Otherwise my intention was to take all my holiday before my maternity leave. Now I've been told I can't, I have no idea when to take it! My boss tried to say I HAVE to leave no later than 4 weeks before my due date, but I think I was hoping to go until 38 weeks. Can they make me take it earlier than I want to? I know my job is a bit more full on, because I'm on my feet the whole time, but right now, I find standing more comfortable than sitting down for long periods of time.
> I'm only 27 weeks today, but I like to think I have way longer than 9 weeks of work left in me!! And the longer I take before baby comes, the less I'll have with my baby!!


Your allowed to start maternity leave 11 weeks before due date...its there black and white on the HMRC website hunnie so go when u want hun xx


----------



## RBurnett

..FEET IN RIBS = UNCOMFY!!..Anyone else having this done to them?


----------



## yazzy

Rburnett - yep I get feet in my ribs on the right hand side...if baby gives a kick when they are there it can be really uncomfortable lol!


----------



## chloe11

mine have yet to be uncomfy at all!! :-/ i feel like i am missing out on stuff!!! :-/ i know its prob not a nice feeling but i feel like i am missing out!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chloe11

also - can i be added to the list at the front!!!? pretty please??

i am due on may 17th! twin twin boysssss!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

thank you so much xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bumpin2012

I've had feet/arms/various body parts EVERYWHERE!

This child is so active... I swear s/he flips at least 3 times a day, and is attempting to find an exit through my belly button... im not really complaining, I love feeling/seeing baby move, but my goodness, some days I wonder if this in normal?


----------



## zephyr

RBurnett - I got a head wedged in my right side of my ribs and feet that kick the left side.....owwwies

Yazzy - Thanks its easy to forget theres actually two there :p But I actually have no choice but to rest now. I'm so tired and sore its not funny. I'm sorry about the pains you are still getting too! 

Chloe - you are lucky! are these your first babies? Hopefully you get an easy run all the way through :D 

I have picked up some really good bargains online for clothing I am so stoked. and I am not kidding I go to pick up this stuff and I feel really bad handing over the small amount of money I bidded but then have to remember thats how it goes.
I got a brand new bunny snow suit for $2 the other day and in the photo it didn't look hat great but when I picked it up it was actually brand new and really fluffy and cute.
Yesterday I got a shopping bag full of boys an girls baby clothing in really good condition plus an awesome blanket for $7......not sure what that equates to for you guys but over here that's about how much it costs for 4 litres of milk. So not much at all!

Today I have to do the grocery shopping! Will go early as to avoid all the people I think.
Oh yeah our last day of summer was the other day finally!! and we have a weather bomb coming tomorrow yaaaaaay! It will be great to get some wind and rain for a change :D


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: only a pregnant woman wishes away the summer...lol


----------



## zephyr

Haha this is true! I am just so thankful we actually had a pretty bad summer cos some years it gets scorching and I escaped thankfully.

I finished my shopping! only took me two hours omg maybe I should just make OH do it from now on....tempting just he doesn't do it properly and comes back with man food lol 

My friends having her baby! shes 3cms and is walking it out awww I'm so happy and excited for her! We were due the same day before I had the miscarriage before the twins so I feel a bit emotional about it all and so excited its not funny! Such a weird feeling but now I have to post these hats and booties I made her off today.
I've kept my phone on all week close by and today was the one day my phone went flat while I was out and I said to myself "whats the bet I'll get that txt/phonecall/ when my phone is dead" Sure enough! I can't wait to hear the good news :happydance:


----------



## RBurnett

Been up all night in tears with my stomach pains!

Feels like a been kicked several time in the stomach, every night its getting worse :(

Midwife has no clue what it is and the consultant says its normal but to call if it gets worse so thats what Ill do today.


----------



## yazzy

Oh no RBurnett that's not good, I really hope the hospital or someone can do something for you. Rest up today and see if the pain eases off.

After worrying yesterday about movement I decided to lay on the bed and see how many movements I got within the hour....well within 10 minutes the baby and wiggled and kicked probably 30 times so I am thinking sometimes I just have to stay still to notice all the movements. Then last night baby had a party and my OH got to see/feel him/her pushing their back as far out of my side as possible lol! I've actually just put a few baby things in the wash so they are ready to go in baby's hospital bag :)

I'm loving being pregnant at this time of year because i'm always toasty and warm and baby will arrive just as summer is starting so hopefully we can spend our days out in the garden with the dogs...ahh bliss :)


----------



## chloe11

RBurnett - oh hun!!1 how are u feeling now???? hope u have been resting and its got betetr??:hugs:

yazzy - yeahyy, getting bag ready is soo exciting! i have half packed both mine and babies!! i dont really feel my twins unless i am sitting down or laying down. if i am walking and doing things i rarely feel them! my placentas are at the front though!! i am glad that baby had a party and hubby could feel see it!!!!! its lovely for them to do so! my hubby loves it!!! 

zephyr - noooo i love summer!!!!! hehe!!! i dont mind the odd heavy rain but i hate miserable days! today is one of them over here...! depressing! lol! 
hopefully my preg will continue like it has!! however i have a feeling that march i am going to get really big and babies gonna be naughty.. i just feel i am due something!! i shall keep you informed! lol! my hubby if i were to send him shopping with no shopping list he would come home with nothing useful and a lot of chocolates! haha! how are you feeling hun?? hows your friend?!?!?!? how exciting!! 

bumpin2012 - i really want to feel those feelings!!!! hopefully int he next month i might do?! 

hope everyones ok today!!! 

i am feeling ok, same as everyday, but soo bored! i am glad its the weekend as then me and hubby get to do things! we are going for dinner to our friends house today which should be nice!!! woop woop! 

whats everyones plans for the weekend?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## anti

Rburnett I hope you feel better soon! Rest up and let us know. 

Yazzy I'm exactly the same! Loving the fact that we're having spring babies and hoping to take lots of long walks with bubs and the dogs. :) 

Zephyr I can imagine how hot it's been there for you guys! I grew up in Zimbabwe and although I miss the heat everyday, I'm not so sure I'd cope in the heat being pregnant! 

Chloe hope you have a lovely dinner! We're going to Costco on Saturday to stock up on stuff before baby gets here. And we need to go to carpet right and order a carpet for the nursery. We live in a rented place but the landlord has told us we can do whatever we want to the room and the carpet that's in there is really horrible so we gonna get a new one! Then we should be almost ready to put the furniture in there and then I can wash all the clothes and put them away and pack the hospital bags and stuff... So excited!!! 

Yesterday I got some plain white baby grows and sleep suits and stuff and printed out Disney pictures and personalised stuff onto iron on transfer paper and did a whole load of stuff for bubs. Really really enjoyed it!! :)


----------



## yazzy

Chloe - I am very similar to you, I generally feel the movement when I am sat or laying down because I have an anterior placenta aswell. I do find it funny when I gently press on my tummy and feel hard bits sticking out lol!

Anti - it will be great won't it! I'm at home now, won't be going back to work until next year and i'm loving spending loads of time with the dogs. Not getting bored at all :)

Next week I am going to buy all the bits that I need for my hospital bag and then get it all packed so I am ready to roll!

I have a dog training lesson to take tomorrow morning but that is only an hour then i'm going to pop into town and Mothercare I think. My friend is coming round tonight to try on her bridesmaid dress and another bridesmaid is coming round Sunday....can't wait to see what they look like on. I'm off to buy my god daughters flower girl dress this afternoon :)


----------



## luci and bump

I've got the midwife in half an hour :) Will be weird going without OH, as I haven't been to any appointments without him :( Am hoping she'll be nice and let me record the heartbeat on my phone so I can email it to him as a nice surprise :) 

Am glad I have a routine appointment today, cos I've been feeling a bit out of sorts. Last night, I was really uncomfortable at work, but I didn't really feel much movement yesterday, and I haven't felt much today either :( If I didn't have an appointment today I'd be ringing the ante-natal clinic, but hopefully she can set my mind at ease :)


----------



## RBurnett

Hey Ladies, i just got back from the hospital, been there all day. They put me on the monitor and bubs had hiccups :) Baby hb is all good and felt him lots. They told me to take some painkillers that they gave me and have something to eat and come back. I was still in pain when I came back and so they scanned me. Baby is very happy in me and has moved back into the breech position...lil monkey! They cant explain the pain. Just pressure of him getting bigger and the bigger he gets the more painful it be. I dont see me reaching full term and will be talking to midwife about doing me a sweep at 37 week...ill be begging. I have some stronger painkillers to help at night when its at its worse so i can sleep. Im just glad baby is all good...oh and it looks as though my placenta has moved :)


----------



## luci and bump

Am glad your placenta has moved :) Hopefully the painkillers they've given you will do something for the pain too. I get uncomfortable, but can't imagine how miserable it must be to be in pain every night :( 
Glad baby is happy where he is :) You're obviously a very lovely home for him right now :)


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks hun, they said they wanted to make sure im getting plenty of rest too as im not atm cos of the pain. I wont take the tablets every night just some nights so get a full night sleep. I do hope the midwife will do me a sweep early!!


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Hey Ladies, i just got back from the hospital, been there all day. They put me on the monitor and bubs had hiccups :) Baby hb is all good and felt him lots. They told me to take some painkillers that they gave me and have something to eat and come back. I was still in pain when I came back and so they scanned me. Baby is very happy in me and has moved back into the breech position...lil monkey! They cant explain the pain. Just pressure of him getting bigger and the bigger he gets the more painful it be. I dont see me reaching full term and will be talking to midwife about doing me a sweep at 37 week...ill be begging. I have some stronger painkillers to help at night when its at its worse so i can sleep. Im just glad baby is all good...oh and it looks as though my placenta has moved :)

Glad it's nothing serious but I will say I'm jealous of the pain killers as I could use something stronger than Tylenol yet all my doc does is say "it's not harming the baby so you'll just have to deal."

Oh well. I've been trying this inversion technique from spinningbabies.com to try and help turn her when she's in a painful position and to relieve some of the pelvic pain. I'm just ready to reach full term already :/


----------



## zephyr

RBurnett - I am glad to hear all is well, sorry you have to go through all that pain though! I hope it eases for you and if not, hang in there not long to go now!

Chloe - haha Thats what mine would do, chocolate, chips, other useless 'great buys' he would try and convince me were well worth the money. Its okay though I am sure when I am in hospital the kids will just love having chips and ice cream or something for tea every night, maybe some instant noodles :p

And yup my friend had her baby at 9:30pm last night (I think I posted about the labour starting at about 9am my time) Everything stopped at about 11am and she was so upset being overdue and already up all night so they broke her waters for her and then wallah! a baby popped out and shes so cute :D 
Seeing the photos made me want my babies even more :( Arrggh I hope the next 6 -8 weeks comes fast!


----------



## Ems77

luci and bump said:


> Hope everyone is feeling ok today :)
> Has anyone ever had problems with trapped wind?

I've had trouble with it, but not burp-wise, it holes up in my intestines and hurts so bad that I can't stand up straight sometimes. 



bumpin2012 said:


> I've had feet/arms/various body parts EVERYWHERE!
> This child is so active... I swear s/he flips at least 3 times a day, and is attempting to find an exit through my belly button...

Me too! And it hurts like h*ll!!



RBurnett said:


> ..FEET IN RIBS = UNCOMFY!!..Anyone else having this done to them?

Not with this one too much (luckily). Did with the other two though... hurts bad!

As I have said before, definitely have reached the PAIN part of my pregnancy. LOL!


----------



## luci and bump

So I saw yet another midwife today (after being told I would only have 1 midwife at the GP surgery) Told her about the pain in my nipples, and she pretty much said "deal with it" But, she did let me record babys heartbeat for my OH, so have uploaded it to my laptop and emailed it to him :) Hopefully the computer he has in thailand has a programme that will let him listen!
We have a skype date tomorrow at Midday UK time :) Am so excited to speak to him :D it feels like christmas haha


----------



## hoping29

Hello ladies. I have begun painting the nursery today. It is exhausting. Can't believe how quickly i get soo tired. Unfortunately my husband had some bad news yesterday, his sister has just found out she has skin cancer which is also in 4 of her lymph nodes. He is naturally devastated. After all the awful things that happened last year, this year was meant to be a good one.


----------



## rjsmam

hoping so sorry to hear about your sister in law, that must be so hard for everyone, will she undergo radio/chemo? thinking of you all....

today i got such a fright..... our boys were playing football with dh in the back garden when i opened the patio door to shout to them - the ball hit me straight on, directly in the bump - it wasn't too hard but i was so upset. i got the doppler out & heard hb straight away, can feel plenty movement etc so seems junior was well protected. was so upset at the time though & am still keeping an eye & checking regularly

heartburn is also plaguing me at the moment along with backache... meh tis hard work the pregnancy thing huh....



x


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> heartburn is also plaguing me at the moment along with backache... meh tis hard work the pregnancy thing huh....

ugh indeed. I can't think of a body part I don't have a complaint for.


----------



## zephyr

hoping - I'm sorry to hear about your sister in law too :( Such awful news.

I am run down with heartburn too, I am eating a packet of antacids a day. It just never stops. I am constantly guzzling milk and antacids and nothing works for very long. I wake up during the night and have to chew my antacids while I am half asleep.
I am averaging about 4 hours sleep a night now.

I do have to say though, It has been about two weeks almost entirely vomit free now!! I think?! Maybe a bit less either way it has been ages. I have had the odd bad day but nothing like before. I am so happy about this! It happened back when I thought my bump had dropped so yay! I have even been able to take my iron tablets without too much of a problem :D

I have traded the vomiting for awful awful pains everywhere. I havn't been online all that much just because even sitting is so uncomfortable. 
I now have between 6 and 8 weeks left maybe earlier but hopefully no earlier than 6 weeks. I am nervous but also I cannot wait till this is over, I am enjoying it but the pains are tough.

I needed to rub some heel balm into my feet last night cos I have been neglecting them and they are a bit cracked and my poor daughter had to hold my legs up cos I could not reach my feet, haha go me!


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr, will they let you go to 38 weeks with twins? Here they will induce/section you at 37 weeks if you haven't gone on your own. Im not sure what drugs you can get your hands on, but Zantac (ranitidine HCL) is completely safe to use during pregnancy and works wonders. I take 150 mg twice a day and rarely need an antacid. Here in canada is available over the counter, so you dont need a perscription for it.

Waves, I agree! I can't think of a body part either that I dont have a complaint for these days. Im so uncomfortable, and I think your bump is bigger than mine!

Hoping, I hope all works out well for your SIL. Such sad news for your family. Hopefully her prognosis is good... many hugs!


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies, Guess where i was last night...yep Hospital!! I think i may have had a tester of labour...FML it hurts.

I woke up feeling really sick and was tossing and turning I then started to get some really bad pains. I had a pain that never went and then every 3 mins i had this crippling pain that went right across my stomach. I have never experianced pain like it. I couldnt speak or breath through it, so alwful. I thought OMG im going into labour.

By the time i was seen though the pain had started to get better (always the way). I am so scared of labour now as it will probably be a worse pain then i was in last night and last night was enough for me.

The Dr put me on a monitor and i wasnt having any contractions. Baby was absolutly fine as always and happy kicking away. The Dr checked my pulse and asked if anyone had ever mentioned that I have a irregular heart..no! Although i thought i had noticed it once when i listend to my HB on my doppler but didnt think anything of it.
So they kept me in and did a ECG. That was fine and I was told its normal to miss a beat sometimes. I got OH to check and he could feel the missing beat...im not too worried as i have never had problems with my heart.

Anyone they dosed me up on pain killers and I tried to sleep but hard cos i kept hearing newborn babies crying and my baby didnt wanna sleep!.

Saw some more Drs in the morning who confirmed all my tests have come back good and they are still going to treat me as having undiagnosed pregnancy pain. The Drs said I need to just deal with it till i have baby. I told them that would invlove me taking codine all the time and they expalined the risks and expalined baby would be taking some in and that scared me. 

The Drs went and the midwife came over and told me I shouldnt have to put up with the pain I was in as it was taking over my life and if im in that pain again to come back but i do think why bother they will just send me home! I know they cant do anything, they done everything possible, urine, bloods scan and everything is normal.

Midwife checked baby HB on doppler and she was saying she could feel baby wriggling under her hand and then baby kicked her lol.

I am home now and I just dont know what to do....! I have a scan to check my placenta even though the lil scan they did the other day showed it may have moved and I see the consultant in 4 weeks but may ask to see him sooner. How am i going to manage another 10 weeks of it. I dnt wanna take the codine so its just paracetamol and suck it up and get on with it :(

Sorry for going on and on!


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin - Thanks, I will have to look into that cos I again went through another packet last night and the other thing that annoys me is I can't take iron tabs within two hours of taking one so if I get heartburn after taking my iron I have to suck it up for a couple of hours lol
I have my hospital appointment tomorrow and will be speaking to the consultant about the birth etc so will find out more then but my midwife said to me If I don't go into labour by 38 weeks then they will induce me and if I go into labour after 36 weeks they wont stop it. She also said it depends on the babies of course, sometimes they need to get them out earlier but she seems to think I will go all the way to 38 weeks and need to be induced haha I hope not! 37 weeks sounds good to me.
It still surprises me how things are done differently everywhere! I would love to have them at 37 weeks! 

RBurnett - How frustrating! I am sorry this is still ongoing for you and they cannot find anything wrong. Maybe its the baby and what position it is in? I don't know, pregnancy is so full of aches and pains and everyone is different and experiences it differently. I just hope it stops soon, it doesn't sound very pleasant.

My appointment is tomorrow, nervous ahhhhh.


----------



## RBurnett

zephyr said:


> Bumpin - Thanks, I will have to look into that cos I again went through another packet last night and the other thing that annoys me is I can't take iron tabs within two hours of taking one so if I get heartburn after taking my iron I have to suck it up for a couple of hours lol
> I have my hospital appointment tomorrow and will be speaking to the consultant about the birth etc so will find out more then but my midwife said to me If I don't go into labour by 38 weeks then they will induce me and if I go into labour after 36 weeks they wont stop it. She also said it depends on the babies of course, sometimes they need to get them out earlier but she seems to think I will go all the way to 38 weeks and need to be induced haha I hope not! 37 weeks sounds good to me.
> It still surprises me how things are done differently everywhere! I would love to have them at 37 weeks!
> 
> RBurnett - How frustrating! I am sorry this is still ongoing for you and they cannot find anything wrong. Maybe its the baby and what position it is in? I don't know, pregnancy is so full of aches and pains and everyone is different and experiences it differently. I just hope it stops soon, it doesn't sound very pleasant.
> 
> My appointment is tomorrow, nervous ahhhhh.

Thank you, it's so frustrating not having a answer. I guess I should just be happy that baby is healthy :) .

Good luck with ur appointment, let us know how u get on x


----------



## chloe11

morning ladies!! 

anti - dinner was nice! i love having dinner with friends or going out for dinner, hehe! yeahyy i hope that you get your nursery sorted soon and putting clothes away is soo nice! i loved it! just seeing all the clothes, love it! i get soo excited everytime i go into our nursery even though its not decorarted yet! (we do have all the stuff just not done it! waiting for my dad!!)

luci and bump - how are you? have you been feeling more movement! babies always worry us for one reason or another dont they!! hehe! think its cos we love them soo much already!ahhh bet he loved listening to it! such a cute thing to do!!! 

rbunett - oh hun, thats sounds awful the night/day u had!!! i cant imagen how scared you were!!! at least u and baby are fine, but i guess its fustrated when they cant give you a reason for why its happening! thats what i dont like, i had same prob when i had a big bleed in november and they couldnt give me any info on it, just told me things that happen!!! take lots of rest hun and take it easy, hopefully the next 10 weeks will go fast! u never know you might only have 7 weeks i am hoping that after 37 my twins wont be too long to come out!!!! hehe!

wavescrash - whats the spinningbabies? i have heard about it but not too sure what it? is it meant to help move baby more from breeched to non breeched? 

zephyr - lol, i am sure they will love it!! hehe! youll come back and they will be all hyper from the sugar!! hehe! joking! i am sure he will be just fine and feed them "normal" dinners!! hehe! hopefully;) when i see other peoples babies i realy want my twins to come too!!!!! not long now, not long!!!!! oohh hope today goes wel! let me know what they say! i havent had the talk about labour yet!! i have an appointment on the 12th march and a growth scan so maybe they will do it then!

hoping - big hugs to you and ur hubby. its awful news :-( when my hubby was diagnose with cancer, it was an awful time in our lives. its so important to be sorrounded by loved ones, and your sister in law seems to have a lot of loved ones around her, including you guys! 

rjsmam - glad baby is ok!! we always worry dont we!! i was about to drop the ipad and whilst trying to "save it" i hit it really hard into my bump and it hurt me! the bloody ipad still fell though! but my bump was hurting for ages!!!!!! i was a bit worried if hurt them but they seems to be kicking just the same! they probs just thought - why u knocking in mummy!!! hehe!

big hugs to everyone!! sorry for the long msg! i rarely get the chance to go on here on weekends!! 
i have one more weeks till i get to see my twin boys! too excited! not sure i will survive!! hehe! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone,

Hope you are all well :)

Rburnett - it is annoying that they don't know why you are getting pains but at least the baby is doing well.

i've spent this morning cleaning and tidying at home and have my physio appointment at 12.30...typical that yesterday and today my coccyx isn't as painful as it has been for the last 4 weeks!

Midwife on Wednesday for my 31 week appointment and first Antenatal class on Friday so loads of baby things this week! I have just put all the woollen blankets that have been knitted for me in the wash so can get them on the line and dried later...it is sooo sunny here and my garden always feels warm when the sun is out :)


----------



## luci and bump

Baby has been moving much more than usual, normally just as I start to doze off, baby wakes up and has a bit of a disco. Last night it was really uncomfortable, so wiggled around for a bit until baby found a more comfy place!
Had a bit of a crappy weekend :( Worked 2-10 without a break on Sat, so didnt get to sit down all day, and then worked 2-9 yesterday. Most people who come into the restaurant are lovely, but you get the odd few who think you are beneath them. Had a horrible family in yesterday, who asked for a highchair, then proceeded to block a fire escape with their pram. I explained that we couldn't have the pram there, and they all turned on me and were really nasty :( Luckily it all happened in front of my manager, and they ended up leaving, but I still went and had a good cry!!
Have been stressing about money and space a lot recently too, I feel bad that baby isn't going to have anywhere special, as we can't afford anywhere with a separate room for baby :( I can't even get furniture to put babies clothes in, as we don't know how much space we'll have when we eventually find somewhere to live! So everything we've bought for baby is piled up in boxes and bags, which doesn't help when we're trying to figure out what we have so far!! Just feeling so down and low, and want my OH here :(


----------



## wavescrash

chloe11 said:


> wavescrash - whats the spinningbabies? i have heard about it but not too sure what it? is it meant to help move baby more from breeched to non breeched?

It's a website someone on here recommended. It's different techniques for helping move baby into position and to help during labor. Not just breech but transverse and oblique babies as well.

I have my doctor appointment in just under an hour and I'm excited to hear the heartbeat again and see if it's any different from previous appointments. Curious to see if we talk about labor and delivery or anything exciting. Hoping they have me back in 2 weeks instead of 3 this time. Hope you're all doing well. Still no Internet over here.


----------



## luci and bump

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I am soooo happy atm, my OH just bought a phone and sim card and we've just chatted for 20 minutes :) :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
And, am trying not to get my hopes up, but he's talking about not being able to stay out there the full month any more, he misses us too much, and is talking about coming home on the 21st instead now :) Am trying not to get my hopes up too much, because he could still be staying, but there is a chance, he'll be home a whole 7 days earlier :happydance::happydance:


----------



## chloe11

yazzy - excting stuff!!! i wish my antenatal classes hurry up! mine are not till end of march/april!! its really sunny here tooo!!!!! i was sat outside having my lunch and my doggy was sunbathing! hehe! 

luci and bump - awww big hugs!! some people can be soo rude and they just dont care. i have never understood how people can be so rude to other people. sorry to hear your getting sad about money and space :-( would u not be able to to maybe put some of your clothes in those boxes that you can fit under your bed and maybe u will have some draw space for baby stuff? 

wavescrash - lets see what they tell you at your app!!!!!  its always lovely to hear heartbeats!!! i will have a look at the website as one of my babies is breeched as far as i know!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RBurnett

At the moment my baby was head down by is now breached again with his head just under my left ribs and when he stretches i can feel his head sticking out and can feel his skull!

I Does anyone know the lastet time to have a 3D scan, i dont want to go but to far ahead for it to be any good.


----------



## wavescrash

Appointment went well...

Ive now gained 18lbs total which is crazy to me. I dont know why. Hannahs heart rate was 140bpm and Im measuring 31 weeks along. I go back in 2 weeks (finally reached the every other week stage!!) and she said around 35w is when well try and see how shes laying and go from there. Its just flying by now. Realistically I could have this baby in another month and a half and for whatever reasons, everyone thinks Ill be having an April baby instead of a May baby Well see :) I wont complain if thats the case haha. Im ready to be done now.


----------



## RBurnett

How come you could have the baby next month?...exciting though hun if u do :)
I now see midwife every 2 weeks, so much better than when u saw them less times. I cant wait to start taking raspberry leaf tablets and getting my ball tomorrow to start bouncing on :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Waves: Im desperately hoping this baby decides to show up in april. I've had enough of pregnancy...

Im starting the RLT tonight!


----------



## RBurnett

Can you take it from 31 weeks thought it had to be 32. Is 30 weeks too early?

Bounce on ball too to help! x


----------



## bumpin2012

Its not reccomended to start before 32 weeks. Im 32 weeks tomorrow, so I dont think 1 day is going to hurt, but I wouldn't start any earlier... that being said, there are teas here in canada labelled as a "third trimester tea" that have RLT in it that is ok to start at 27 weeks. Im not an expert of this stuff, so im going with the general reccomendation of 32 weeks.

Im also seeing my chiro and massage therapist at 38 weeks. They have both agreed to try certain pressure points that can bring on labour.

I have to get my ball filled!


----------



## RBurnett

Ok ill wait till 32 to be on the safe side! x


----------



## rjsmam

hey ladies

RBurnett - so sorry about the pain you're having... glad to hear baby is doing fine but still so hard for you.. hope you get some relief soon

Luci - sorry to hear about the long shifts & shi**ty, customers. was great to hear you managed a long chat with oh, sounds like you really needed it. I will quietly keep my fingers crossed that he's home early

zephyr - glad to hear the vomming has stopped - i experienced it briefly recently & thought of you having it so often!

chloe - not long til you see those boys!!! 2 sets of twins on this thread is sooo exciting!!!

yazzy - hope the physio went well & that you got some tips for the coccyx problems

waves - i've been checking out that website too as juniors head (or bum - but i think head as i think i feel kicks in my cervix/bladder) is right in my right rib cage & it's so uncomfy!

bumpin - enjoy the RLT!


as mentioned i am getting so uncomfy with this transverse babba - don't understand how its comfy for him/her lol. and tonight i have a very poorly boy - my 8yr old has a shocking barking cough. he had it last wk terribly & thurs night we were up most of the night (was like a zombie on Friday). i gave him doses of steam etc over the wk end & it seemed much improved. tonight i collected him & gawd it's worse than ever - he could barley get a sentence out for coughing. he's had more steam etc & is in bed but is still barking away..... i worry about him as he had x2 bouts of severe pneumonia as a baby. will need to get him to the dr tomorrow although i bet they just say give him calpol etc etc..... 


x


----------



## bumpin2012

might be croup? usually described as a barking cough... try putting his head in the freezer. if that helps its probably croup and he will need a dose of oral steroids and that should clear it up pretty quick. Hopefully its not another bout of severe pnemonia


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> How come you could have the baby next month?...exciting though hun if u do :)
> I now see midwife every 2 weeks, so much better than when u saw them less times. I cant wait to start taking raspberry leaf tablets and getting my ball tomorrow to start bouncing on :)

For starters I was 10 days early with my first so I'm hoping for the same this time. Full term is April 19 so that's when I'm going to start doing all sorts of things to try and kick start labor. She's just so low and putting so much pressure down there I have a feeling it's going to speed things up. Mostly it's just a gut feeling I have.



bumpin2012 said:


> Waves: Im desperately hoping this baby decides to show up in april. I've had enough of pregnancy...
> 
> Im starting the RLT tonight!

I feel your pain. I'm going to miss being pregnant but I'm so over this pregnancy already. My doc asked how I was feeling and then laughed saying, "you're in your third trimester... why do I bother asking? I should just say, tell me how miserable you are." that about sums it up. Miserable. I gotta find some red raspberry leaf tea and EPO pills.


----------



## rjsmam

bumpin2012 said:


> might be croup? usually described as a barking cough... try putting his head in the freezer. if that helps its probably croup and he will need a dose of oral steroids and that should clear it up pretty quick. Hopefully its not another bout of severe pnemonia

yeah it sounds like croup - but believe it or not i've either found a night-time cure or he simply is knackered and has given in to sleep - a friend suggested putting Vicks on his feet - apparently it's an urban myth.. but it's been almost an hr with only 2 coughs. whatever the reason am so delighted as was heartbreaking to hear him struggle & he was getting so upset.. now he's fast asleep! 



x


----------



## zephyr

I just had my appointment and I am confused now cos two different people that saw me were stumped as to why I was coming in so late at 30 weeks. Apparently I should of been in there seeing them a lot earlier. I said to them my midwife said 20 to 30 weeks depending on if there are complications or not and then they put it down to "Ohh maybe your midwife just forgot" WTH?!

Anyways I am overdue for a scan too, I am meant to be having them every 4 weeks latest but somehow I got forgotten and I am going to go 6 weeks without a growth scan! Cos I wont get one for another 2 weeks away. I should of had one end of last week!! 

I feel really upset and annoyed by all this.

I have a reason why I am getting all this pain and swelling down below and the not being able to walk far because of my lady parts and thighs and bum hurting though! His head is wedged right down in my pelvis all ready to go and her weight on top of him doesn't help. Honestly I'm walking like I am 40 weeks!! and I feel like it now too. I am so ready for birth now. I just want 36 weeks to hurry up......I think I said 37 last time haha but she said I can go any time from 36 weeks onwards and thats fine so 36 weeks it is! 

Walking across that car park too was a pain, I almost fell over when the receptionist told me I had to walk another long corridor to the clinic, almost asked an orderly to gimme a ride in a wheelchair.

Now I have to go do the school run *sigh* so will post more later.


----------



## chloe11

zephyr - morning hunni! oh no, did your MW say 20 and 30 weeks? i was told i need an app at 20, 24weeks and from 26weeks i have growth scans every 4 weeks. i would be annoyed too tbh. but at least now you will be proper monitored. have you spoken to someone as to why this was missed? its not very fair on you. at least the twins are ok though!! have u been booked now for a growth scan? do you see a consultant? all my apps are with my consultant and only have seen MW quickly before i see him so she can take my blood pressure etc. 

oh no, ur pain sounds really bad :-/ big hugs hunni!!!! at least they are not breeched! however i can not imagen the pain your going through :-/ have they reccomened anything for you to do? 

rjsmam - hope your little one is feeling better hun!!! 

i will also be happy if my twins arrive around the end of april!! heheh! or start of may!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RBurnett

Wanescrash - be good if your right and it happens, Gut feelings are normally right, i been think i may go a bit early but not 100% sure now as he has turned to the breech position now.

I have had my 2nd night of a full night sleep with no pain and its bliss, I do hope this lasts :)


----------



## chloe11

RBurnett said:


> Wanescrash - be good if your right and it happens, Gut feelings are normally right, i been think i may go a bit early but not 100% sure now as he has turned to the breech position now.
> 
> I have had my 2nd night of a full night sleep with no pain and its bliss, I do hope this lasts :)

yeahyyy to more sleep for you :happydance:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## yazzy

I'm going to drink RLT aswell but all recommendations from the experts state no earlier than 34 weeks so i'm definitely waiting to start until then. Plus I don't want bubs coming any earlier than 38+3 because the day I get married i'll be 38+2 lol! I keep getting a feeling of 39 weeks'ish for this little one to arrive so I will have to wait and see :)

RJsmam - I hope your little boy gets better soon. The steam thing is a good thing to do every day for him anyway. 

Physio went ok although I was really achey afterwards and more sore this morning but I guess that is going to happen because she said my pelvis is really tight so it trying to loosen it a bit....I hope it works or i'll be worried about going into labour and having problems with my pelvis loosening enough.

Zephyr - hope your pains ease up, sounds as though you are really uncomfortable.

I think I am going to buy some things for my hospital bag today, want to get it packed and ready. Baby's bag is pretty much done, just need some cotton wool balls I think :)

Have a lovely day everyone, its so sunny and gorgeous here today :)


----------



## luci and bump

Am glad things are going well for everyone:) 

Zephyr- Have they explained how you got forgotten? I would be seriously pissed off if they forgot me with one baby, let alone two!! Hope walking gets easier, I can't imagine how sore it must be :( 

Wavescrash- Luckily my MW is understanding when I complain about how I'm feeling. What really annoys me is when people ask how I'm feeling, and then tell me its going to get worse!! I know it's going to get worse, but that doesnt stop me feeling yuck now!!

Rjsmam- I hope your DS gets well soon! It must be horrible to hear him poorly and not be able to do anything for him :( 

Rburnett- Am glad you got 2 good nights sleep :) Its so horrible when you can't sleep, it seems to make everything else 10 times worse!

I'm really glad I got to speak to my OH, but I think him having access to a phone has made him feel like he can stay out there now, as we can still talk, so its a bit of a mixed blessing :( 
Am going house hunting today, so hopefully will find somewhere awesome :) Then I can get excited about baby having a room of its own :)


----------



## RBurnett

Wavescrash- what are epo pills?


----------



## anti

Rburnett they are evening primrose oil pills.


----------



## RBurnett

What do they do?


----------



## anti

Some people say it helps to bring labour on or make labour easier. I took them when I was ttc to bring ov on. I might start taking epo at 36 weeks. Bit scared of rlt though


----------



## chloe11

Ooopps just noticed I for some reason put a smily of it's a girl after my previous post!!! Not sure how that happend??? Sorry!!! 

Someone recommend me that to start ovulation too. Haven't tried it though 
Xxxxx


----------



## bumpin2012

Yazzy: thats too weird! Everything I have read states 32 weeks! Its funny how even research can't agree!

EPO is supposed to help soften your cervix, making it easier for the cervix to dilate and efface. I dont think is "brings on labour" just makes it speeds up the initial phases. Im pretty sure you can start it at 34 weeks... I think 36 would be fine Anti


----------



## RBurnett

Do you think using a ball now would be a problem? I heard its good to get muscles etc ready for birth but i dont want it to cause pre-term labour.


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - hope your boy is better! I heard about the vicks on the feet thing many years ago too and when me or the kids are dreadfully sick and nothing else is working I do that and somehow it makes everything a bit more tolerable. Dunno why cos I heard it was a myth too.

Chloe - Yeah I'm not sure how things are done over your way but we have seperate Independant midwives who have their own clinic and usually do your whole pregnancy and birth if theres no complications. You pick the one you like and you see her. But in cases like mine they sign you over to the hospital. So I still saw someone between 20 and 30 weeks, just not the specialist only the midwife.
No, no date for my scan yet I have to wait for them to phone me :( Hopefully they look at the notes properly and get me in as soon as they can!
My boy is head down but my girl is still breech so I have a head between my ribs too haha but its not so bad anymore since everything has dropped.

Waves - wow when you say the 17th of April I think man thats ages away but when I look at the calendar its really not! hehe we will be racing to the finish, I wonder who will have babies first?! I really want a May baby though :( 

yazzy - Yeah I really am! though these pains wont be easing up at all. When your full term with a single baby that feeling you get when the head engages, thats how it feels and unfortunately I was told that its probably going to get worse as their weight increases. Everything else is great though! I may be sore but its so much better than vomiting.
Good luck with your hospital bag packing today! So exciting!!

Luci - Nahh no explanation, its just one of those things that happen and thankfully for them my pregnancy has been straightforward and my babies have been growing very well so far. Hopefully I get the date for this scan really soon.
Good luck with your house hunting :D

Haha its so funny, everyone's so eager to get their babies out! None of those things ever worked for me :( 

I had another crappy sleep, dreamt of zombies all night! even after I woke up to pee I would go back to sleep and my dream would continue. So I'm very tired again.


----------



## rjsmam

hi everyone! thanks for thinking about ds - he slept really well but when he woke the cough was just as bad, so i kept him home today & got him to the drs. thankfully it's just suspected viral infection & his chest sounds clear... i still have 'trust issues' with drs as when he had the pneumonia as a babe the dr told me to go home & that i was just being an uptight 1st time mum... then he was admitted via a&e over a wk end & his white cell infection count was so high they quarantined him as suspected meningitis & did a lumbar puncture etc.. a long time has passed but i made sure they listened to his chest really thoroughly today.

yazzy hope you had fun shopping for hosp bag - i'm still finding it scary that we're at that stage

luci - happy house hunting! i reckon talking to you could make oh actually miss you even more... i still got my fingers quietly crossed for an early return!

zephyr - wow you must be so fricking annoyed! maybe your mw forgot!??! jeezo! and poor you - the pain of an engaged baby AND one in your ribs - here's hoping it's not too uncomfortable for the few wks you have left

waves - did you find out if baby is tranverse? are you suffering back ache. i am really struggling with it now, both sides right at across my ribs - not sure if it's related or not but i sure hope it doesn't last the next 10wks


hey to everyone else!


xx


----------



## frangi33

Am glad things are going ok for everyone - I can't believe how far we've come!


Rjsmam- I hope your DS gets better soon! Poor thing

Rburnett- Am glad you got some good nights sleep, I've not yet been suffering bad so have been getting plenty of shut eye. Reading about your probs I wondered if you'd ever had any type of abdominal surgery? Reason I ask is my cousin has recently been in hospital with pains like urs, it turns out that after surgery a couple of years back some of here scars fused against organs and muscle and as the baby started growing they were tearing apart, nothing to worry about but super painful :(

Luci - glad things are going well for you OH and you can now keep in touch better x


----------



## zephyr

Few weeks hehe omg! This week has gone by fast already too. I can't believe it.
Good to hear your son slept well, I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## luci and bump

I hope in a way talking to me does make my OH miss me more! Just want him home now! He's having a bit of a miserable time atm, his friend hired a motorbike, and crashed it (luckily he was only going about 10mph) and was charged £450! He's also really hurt his back and is in a lot of pain. Luckily my OH was sensible enough to know that if you can't or don't ride a motorbike at home, you shouldn't do it in Thailand! So their budget has been severely restricted!! 

House hunting went ok, apparently its much too early to start looking now, for somewhere to live middle to end of may! Apparently we need to leave it until at least April, or so pretty much every estate agents told us. However, we did find the most beautiful house!! It'll be my OH and I, our baby, our friend Dave, and his 20 month old daughter, who will be with us 2 days a week. We decided to go for 3 bed places, so the babies can have their own room, and we found this:
https://www.peteralan.co.uk/let/PAP36103/
I am absolutely in love with it! Haven't even seen the house in the flesh yet, but I can see myself living there! I am in love with the kitchen! Just waiting to get the go ahead from the estate agents to arrange a viewing, but am pretty sure its the one!! :D :D

On a negative note, the people in work the other day who were rude to me and made me cry, apparently made a complaint against me! Not sure exactly what was said, but my store manager said this evening that we need to sit down and discuss a complaint from a lady with a pram. Luckily one of the other managers was there whilst she was being rude to me, so hopefully he'll back me up!!


----------



## Ems77

-


----------



## Ems77

RBurnett said:


> Does anyone know the lastet time to have a 3D scan, i dont want to go but to far ahead for it to be any good.

They like to do by 32 weeks at the latest here in the US.


----------



## zephyr

Luci - good luck with the house it looks very nice! We fell in love with the place we are in now through photos online and we managed to get it so hopefully its just as great in person and you get yours :D

I finally remembered to post my 30 week bump I gave up on trying to use the same top so I could see how tight it got. It barely fits now and is uncomfortable haha. My bump is starting to look awkward now like its getting too big for me :haha:
 



Attached Files:







30.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chloe11

morning ladies!!! 

zephyr - your bump looks fab hun!!!!!!! love it!!  def going fast this week though!!mid week already!! hopefully they will call you soon re your scan! but seems like your twinnies are fine, hehe! at least the boys head down and your not uncomfy or anything! my first twin is breeched as far as i know! we shall see on monday how he is! even though i know they can move again! ahh so exciting that we are talking about baby positions etc!! i remb a few weeks ago when it hought i was still miles away before i had to think about it!! 

luci and bump - what a beautiful house!!! is there no chance that they would hold anythng till may? or if theres tenants that are living around that time and you can view those houses? i want to move!!! but we only bought our house 2 yrs ago, so think hubby wants to stay here for while and then move! i love house hunting!! hehe! aww big hugs re your work!! i really hope that they dont say anything much to you. customers can be a total nightmare! i never understood why people have to be so rude!!!!

rjsmam - hope DS is getting some good rest and getting better hunni :hugs:

hope everyones ok!! i was having slight period pains last night like thigh pains and lower back.. had it on sunday too? both times its been on days that i have been doing alot of things and moving a lot and happend in the evenings!!! but when i wake up in the moring i am fine! so i dont think is anything to worry about!?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## yazzy

Anti - don't be worried about the RLT. My mum breeds pedigree cats and even gives it to her queens because it is just meant to help the health of the uterus so after the birth it helps to contract it back to normal. That's the only reason I am taking it, to get everything healthy and ready to go and then return to normal afterwards.

Ummm i've just read everything and now can't remember it all lol!

Luci - good luck on the househunting. When renting you do generally need to look the month before you move, unless the landlord will hold the place for you if you put a desposit down straight away. We did that with the house we are in.

Zephyr - yep I definitely want my baby arriving in May, not an early one...mainly because of the wedding but because I have it in my head he/she is coming in May lol. Being due on the 10th I can't imagine baby will arrive much earlier and they can leave me up until the 24th May here.

I've got my midwife appointment later today so will ask for some gaviscon as the heartburn and indigestion is back. I think baby is stretching out today as I have a foot or feet in my ribs when i'm sat down.


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone... well i am getting some sleep deprivation practice :wacko: ds was worse than ever last night - woke at 1.30am coughing & i eventually got into bed beside him after trying more medicine, vicks etc with nothing working - can't believe a viral infection could make a cough so bad - i was rubbing his chest counting the seconds between each barking cough - never got past 45seconds & i just couldn't leave him - eventually he got off to sleep at 4am ish. So i am home again this morning - yest i went to work in the afternoon whilst ds' grampa came round but i may stay home all day today as am shattered...

luci - the house is really lovely, bright & spacious & looks ideal - here's hoping it works out

zephyr - fab pic - you certainly look all babies!!

chloe - will you have a cs with your twinnies? it's getting really close! i am in same boat - really want to move house & love house hunting but is only 2.5yrs since we bought this one & the market is dire for sellers... boo. i've been feeling period type pains on & off too - mostly in the evenings & have put it down to growing pains - but defo mention to mw at next apmnt!

hey to everyone else... am off to try catch some z's as ds is sleeping for now


x


----------



## luci and bump

I forgot to say before, the house is even more perfect, in that the couple who own it, and currently live in it, are expecting a baby, so moving out middle/end of may to be closer to family. Which means, it comes up for rent pretty much as we want it! Its like it was meant to be!! We're arranging a viewing, just waiting to hear back from the letting agents. Have emailed the link to my OH and he seems to quite like it :)


----------



## chloe11

yazzy - hope you get your gaviscon etc! and hearburn gets better!!! hopefully LO will move around and move its baby feet from your rib!! hehe!! does it feel painful? 

rjsmam - well at the moment cos the first twin is breeched seems like it! but they said if the first one is head down then i wont need one even of the second twin is breeched or transvers etc! the only one they want it to be head down is the first one! and he is the one that isnt!!! lol!! lets see at my next scan what he is up to!!! hehe! i would rather not have a c section but whatever they suggest i guess i will go for!!! i am soooooooooooo exicited!! 30 weeks tomorrow! i cant wait till single figures!!! woop woop! hehe! 
i know my hubby says same, its just not the best time to sell houses at all!!! and we are still decorating ours as half of the rooms are empty as we just havent had the time till now to decorate!!! so thats what we have been doing evry weekend!!! will mention to MW on monday re my period pains! hopefully its nothing major! i am sure it isnt! 

luci and bump - sounds like the perfect house hunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck wit the viewing! cant wait to hear all about it!!!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## RBurnett

frangi33 said:


> Am glad things are going ok for everyone - I can't believe how far we've come!
> 
> 
> Rjsmam- I hope your DS gets better soon! Poor thing
> 
> Rburnett- Am glad you got some good nights sleep, I've not yet been suffering bad so have been getting plenty of shut eye. Reading about your probs I wondered if you'd ever had any type of abdominal surgery? Reason I ask is my cousin has recently been in hospital with pains like urs, it turns out that after surgery a couple of years back some of here scars fused against organs and muscle and as the baby started growing they were tearing apart, nothing to worry about but super painful :(
> 
> Luci - glad things are going well for you OH and you can now keep in touch better x

Last year I had a Laparoscopy for endometrious. I only had small traces of it and the consultant said pregnancy normally cures it but u might be right about the scaring.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - wow when you say the 17th of April I think man thats ages away but when I look at the calendar its really not! hehe we will be racing to the finish, I wonder who will have babies first?! I really want a May baby though :(

I'm sure those of you with twins will have the rest of us beat haha. I may be starting to try and get things moving April 19 but it probably won't happen right away. We'll see! It's roughly a month away... So crazy!



rjsmam said:


> waves - did you find out if baby is tranverse? are you suffering back ache. i am really struggling with it now, both sides right at across my ribs - not sure if it's related or not but i sure hope it doesn't last the next 10wks

I didn't, my OB said that she's not going to worry about her position until 35 weeks as she could still flip around a lot. I feel like shes transverse one day as head down the next so who knows! Hope your pain gets better :/


----------



## yazzy

Back from my appointment, all is well with baby. When she started listening for the heartbeat baby was moving out of the way so it took a while and then it was quite fast just over 160 beats per min so she listened for a while until it had calmed down slightly. Also baby now seems to have head and feet down low and the back and bum are curled around level with my belly button! Not sure what will happen at my scan for the placenta to see if it has moved because she could also hear that really, really low down! And i've got to have some iron tablets because my bloods came back low.

Rburnett - it could easily be the endo which is causing your pain, i've heard that can be extremely painful at times.


----------



## chloe11

i can never tell what positions they are!!! how do you guys know??? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RBurnett

Yazzy - I get my scan for the placenta on the 26th March. They did a quick scan on a old simple scanner and the Dr sais "looks like is had moved, oh erm not sure acutally!" so we will wait and see.

Baby head is under my left rib...pls move baby so uncomfy. Im going to bounce on ball to try and move him..hehe!


----------



## rjsmam

chloe - i can tell because i feel 2 large lumps on each side, one a bit higher then the other, which the midwife confirmed as being the head and the bum!! she said the harder bump is the head but i can't really tell difference myself

yazzy - glad to hear apmnt went well, hope the iron tabs aren't hard work!

i have procured my latest ammunition against ds' cough ! special night-time cough medicine - here's hoping for a few more z's tonight!


x


----------



## zephyr

Chloe - I had those period pains right before my bump dropped down a couple of weeks back. I took paracetemol and lay down and took it easy, did my cleaning in 10 minute spurts cos being on my feet definitely didn't help.
It could be that your bump is dropping? I read online for a lot of people with twins it happens around now, some dont of course but a lot do. 
I mentioned mine to my midwife and she said that if those pains come back to lay down take pain relief and if they dont go away to ring her. Chances are its nothing, but its one of those pains to keep an eye on and rest when you get them just in case.

rjsmam - I am so sorry your son is still sick! That's gotta be rough, you must be so tired. Good luck for tonight!

waves - I think you might be right  I'm dying to see who will go first! 

I have heaps of sorting to do later today it seems like it is never ending. My house is starting to look more cluttered every week that passes and stuff just cant get done and well....there's not a lot I can do about it. I can't stand mess, but I have had to just ignore it! My poor body is so wrecked haha I feel broken everywhere! Especially when I go from sitting to standing, I cry out in pain every time now. I get to the end of my day and all I can think is "omg finally the day is over, one day closer to feeling myself again"


----------



## chloe11

rjsmam - thanks hun!!! i will lightly prod see if i can feel them!!! hehe!! fingers crossed for good night sleeps!!!

zephyr - it might be that my bumps dropping then, i have noticed that in the last week my bump has REALLY grown sooo much!!! not sure if its dropped but def has grown LOTS!!!! i compared pics from last thursday and this thursday and i was like omg i really have!!! hehe! i love it!!! i love my bump growing!!! 
awwww hunni, sounds like you really are struggling :( i know what u mean when u feel u have so much today! we are decorating our house as well as sorting it out as drawers are full of crap etc and i wanna de clutter stuff! but when i start doing it firstly it doesnt seem like i have done anything when i have and still have sooooo much left!!! wish there was a button you pressed and it all got done!! that would be fab!!!! 
have my mum coming soon to stay with us and she LOVES cleaning and sorting things out!! so i will leave her stuff to do;) 

hope all is well with everyone!!!!!!!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RBurnett

Its my BIRTHDAY today...25 today! :( Old lady!!!.

OH has paid for me to have a pregnancy massage and then going for lunch then Im meeting my mum to get my hair cut and coloured. Cant wait for a bit of a pamper day as I dont feel glam anymore. 

Woke up with stomach pains..why oh why on my birthday! Going to just on with my day though. Baby has been supper wriggly today (dancing for my BDAY hehe) 

Hope your all well. I cant belive we are now on the home stretch and will be seeing our babies soon! x


----------



## Ems77

Don't start with me about 'old' girlie, I'm thirty-freaking-four!! LOL 
Happy Birthday to you, hope it turns out great!!


----------



## anti

Happy birthday!! Hope it's a fantastic one!

Anyone with kids already know how long the average baby is in each size diaper for? And how many packs of wipes you go through a week? Trying to figure out if I need more if anything yet. 

My baby is rolling around so much recently. I'm sure it's transverse! Also gets hiccups often. OH even saw them last night!! Haha. 

Hope you all ok. I'm just so so tired!!


----------



## Ems77

Thinking on that just now, I realized I don't remember :shock: Course it was 10 and 14 years ago respectively. LOL

One thing I do remember is that they both grew out of the newborn diapers before we had used all the ones we stock piled during pregnancy...


----------



## chloe11

ANTI - ive only bought one big pack of new borns, and will send hubby to buy more as soon as we need them, wont take long, so i havent stocked up like crazy! but then again with two coming maybe i should! haha! 

RACHEL - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! i wish i was 25... i turned 28 the other week!!! ah well! i am happy with my 28 i must say! have achieved alot 
sounds like you are having a fab day!!! i am sure all the pampering will make you feel a lot better!!!!  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RBurnett

Thank you Chole, my sister just called to say she going to pay to get my eyebrow and eyelashes tinted too :).

Wish i could be pampered everyday x


----------



## cliqmo

Happy Birthday Rachel , I am 30 next Friday so less complaining from you young'un! :winkwink:


----------



## bumpin2012

haha, yes, no old comments! I turned 28 a few weeks ago!

Happy Birthday hun!


----------



## yazzy

Hee hee yep no old comments...I just turned 29 a few weeks ago but I quite like being the age I am now.

Chloe - I had no idea where baby was laying, it was the midwife who examined me yesterday that told me. The little hard lump that sticks out the left is the bum and the bigger lump that comes out the right is the baby's back...basically if you imagine someone doing a pike dive with head and feet together thats what my baby is doing lol!

Enjoy the pampering Rburnett :) I can't wait to get my hair cut and coloured but waiting until 2 weeks before my wedding as I don't want to do it too often when pregnant and definitely need it all done so I look nice on my wedding day!


----------



## luci and bump

Happy birthday!! :) Hope you've enjoyed being pampered. I'm 25 this year too, and I feel so old!!

I got a phone call from the estate agents today, the owners of the house are more than happy for us to go and view it!! :D So, hopefully going to look on Wednesday, as my friend Dave and I are basically working opposite shifts next week. Will be just our luck now if someone gets in before us!!

And!! I just bought the pram I wanted :D :D a polka dot mamas and papas pliko pramette :D 
Today is a good day :)


----------



## zephyr

I turned 29 a few weeks ago too and I keep forgetting cos of my pregnancy fog and thinking I'm 28 :p
Happy Birthday! 

Anti - I am unsure about nappies too, I usually got a large pack of newborns like a big box of huggies then got all the next size up. Its hard to tell cos it depend son how your baby grows.

I have one pack of newborn nappies and will be given a big box of newborn size from the multiple birth club when they are born but thats all I have! I have totally slacked off on stocking up. I was going to, but never did! I have all these cloth nappies that I am planning on using but I really should of got some disposables also just in case that doesn't work out as planned. I think I might!

I got my scan date, what a relief! Its for 2 weeks away. Have another appointment on Tuesday with my midwife, then the following Tuesday I am up at the hospital with the consultant then the Thursday is my scan! And then I have been told at 34 35 weeks they do the swabs and another scan to confirm babies positions.......then its just the wait for them to arrive. EEEEk!


----------



## wavescrash

We finally have internet so I can read and respond better now :) Once I get pictures uploaded, I'll share what we've got done with the nursery so far :)


----------



## anti

Nice to have you back waves!! 

We need to go order a new carpet this weekend for the nursery... Yay! Getting there finally!! Feels like we've been doing it up for ages!


----------



## HellBunny

Could i be added please :)
due 27th may with a boy xxx


----------



## zephyr

I'm having a really bad day and my daughter brought home a box of chocolates to sell from her school and they are right next to me.......but I can't eat them cos I'm sending them back! lol torture

No but really my back is killing me and my hips they ache so bad. I cleaned my daughters room this morning and I was on the floor picking up her dolls cos I cant bend over and I got stuck :( I had to crawl to a chair and use that to help me get up and then I had to use furniture to help me walk it feels like my hips are being ripped apart. I had a cry in the kitchen afterwards cos I'm starting to feel like I'm reaching my pain tolerance limit now. I am taking paracetemol but that only does so much. 

On a better note my son and I spent the morning decorating his bike for daycare today cos it was decorate and take along a bike or scooter day. 5 minutes before we were about to leave he says to me he doesn't want to take his bike anymore and that he wants to take his scooter.
Of course I tried everything to reason with him and try and convince him that taking his bike would be best but of course he had other ideas. So here we were frantically sticking party paper and tinsel to his scooter with sellotape and we ended up being a bit late too......what a little monkey.


----------



## wavescrash

Sorry to hear you're in pain zephyr. I can sympathize though :/


Now that I have internet, I figured I'd share some nursery photos! OH & I made the pom-poms hanging above the crib and the letters on the wall spelling out my girl's names :)
 



Attached Files:







21.png
File size: 415.8 KB
Views: 13









20.png
File size: 394.3 KB
Views: 11









5.png
File size: 432.4 KB
Views: 12









4.png
File size: 303.2 KB
Views: 12









3.png
File size: 501.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wavescrash

A few more...

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/030812/2-1.png
Our travel system

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/030812/8.png
Our pack-n-play/bassinet & swing :)

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0di3kdwCO1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
Wall art we made using leftover scrapbook paper

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/31w4.png
Today at 31 weeks.


----------



## zephyr

wooooah! Look at your bump!!! the front on one is incredible. 

I love the balls you have hanging from the ceiling! They loook amazing, the whole nursery does, well done!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> wooooah! Look at your bump!!! the front on one is incredible.
> 
> I love the balls you have hanging from the ceiling! They loook amazing, the whole nursery does, well done!

Thanks :)

The bump is getting so heavy and uncomfortable. I'm sure you can relate though. I saw the ceiling decor on Pinterest and had to steal the idea. I absolutely love it :)


----------



## chloe11

wavecrash - beautiful bump hunni!!!! and the room is stunning!!!!! love it 

zephyr - awww sorry to hear ur in pain hunni!!!!! big hugs!!! hope that these coming days you feel better!!! at least it does seem like you were having fun with your ds and the bike!!! hehe! when i was younger i am sure we didnt have such days at school! very jealous!!! hehe!!
yeahyyyyyyyyy u have a scan date!! how exciting!! :) also your now 31 weeks!!! eeeksss!! nearly full term!!!6 weeks away!! 

luci and bump - hope noone sees the place before you do!!!! it looks really nice! hope you manage to secure it!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cliqmo

Hey Ladies, 

I hope you are all well? I have just posted a thread in Pregnancy Club but wondered if I could get your opinions too? I am not sure if I am over-reacting :wacko: 

Sooooo ... My sister and her Husband announced last week that they are looking to purchase a labrador puppy, and I got a text this morning to say they have chosen a pup and that "Bonnie" will be with them in a few weeks.

As you may know OH and I have a short list of names that we have agonised over ALOT and which all of my family have seen and studied (it is a literal list normally stuck on the fridge :haha: ) ... and Bonnie is one of them ... 

Granted OH and I were not absolutely, definitely going to use the name for our little girl - but I find myself seriously miffed that of the _trillion_ or so names available they have chosen one from the handful we have picked out :grr: 

Am I being unreasonable?

As ever your advice and wisdom would be very much appreciated :flower:


----------



## chloe11

cliqmo said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all well? I have just posted a thread in Pregnancy Club but wondered if I could get your opinions too? I am not sure if I am over-reacting :wacko:
> 
> Sooooo ... My sister and her Husband announced last week that they are looking to purchase a labrador puppy, and I got a text this morning to say they have chosen a pup and that "Bonnie" will be with them in a few weeks.
> 
> As you may know OH and I have a short list of names that we have agonised over ALOT and which all of my family have seen and studied (it is a literal list normally stuck on the fridge :haha: ) ... and Bonnie is one of them ...
> 
> Granted OH and I were not absolutely, definitely going to use the name for our little girl - but I find myself seriously miffed that of the _trillion_ or so names available they have chosen one from the handful we have picked out :grr:
> 
> Am I being unreasonable?
> 
> As ever your advice and wisdom would be very much appreciated :flower:

OMG, to be honest it i were u i would be really pissed off!!!!! why would you chose a name that someone from your family is thinking about naming their child??? even if you didnt end up chosing it at the end, they dont know what you guys gonna do and they do know that you are considering it!!! 

theres soooooo many names int he world!!! 

also if they really wanted to use it, they could have just said to you something, like - oh we really like the name bonnie, u guys still thinking of using it etc etc. just so when they send this text over you guys dont end up feeling well like you are now!!!!! 

i would probs mention it to them, why they decided to use that name? no point in arguing but def ask them about it to see what they say. but i would be soo annoyed!!!!!! im not one to argue with people and confront them in a horrible way so i wouldnt argue about it, but like i said would def question it and tell them maybe u feel a bit weird that they decided to go with a name you had shortlisted!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## anti

Cliqmo I'd be really pissed as well! Maybe just tell them how you feel about it. 

HellBunny welcome! Added you to the front page. How are you feeling?


----------



## chloe11

ive just noticed, the 3 twins mummy we have at the front (including myself) are all having two boys!!!! hehehehe!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yazzy

Cliqmo...ummm I can't comment too much on the name front as if we have a little girl she will be named Lola and from my mum's latest litter of Devon Rex kittens she kept a girl and named her Lola...I spend a lot of time at my mum's so it will be amusing if we do have a girl and both the cat and baby respond to the name lol! To be honest how many times will you all be together with the dog and child? I wouldn't worry too much and if you like that name then stick with it. My OH's nephew is called Sam and so is their parents dog and that hasn't caused any problems.

Wow Waves your bump is growing!! Mine is really low but not very big really, I think it is the way baby is laying.

Zephyr sounds like you need to rest up so you don't hurt your pelvis anymore hun.

I am sooo tired today, woke up last night to use the toilet and just couldn't get back to sleep and the alarm still goes off for OH so I couldn't get back to sleep this morning urgh. However hopefully it means I will sleep really well tonight because i'm off to Crufts tomorrow yay! I go every year (have done since I was 18 months old) and quite often we show our own dogs there but not this year. We are taking friends and just going to look around :)

I've got my first antenatal class at lunchtime today so will let you know how it goes.

Have a good day girls :)


----------



## chloe11

I LOVE CRUFTS!!!!!!! so jealous ur going!!! my friend also always goes! i havent ever been though!!! 

good luck with your first antenatal!!! i cant wait for mine!! still have 3 weeks to go though - booohooo!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cliqmo

yazzy said:


> Cliqmo...ummm I can't comment too much on the name front as if we have a little girl she will be named Lola and from my mum's latest litter of Devon Rex kittens she kept a girl and named her Lola...I spend a lot of time at my mum's so it will be amusing if we do have a girl and both the cat and baby respond to the name lol! To be honest how many times will you all be together with the dog and child? I wouldn't worry too much and if you like that name then stick with it. My OH's nephew is called Sam and so is their parents dog and that hasn't caused any problems.

To be honest part of my agitation is that the same sister already has a cat called "Poppy" and when she saw that name was on our list of names she said she thought it was "a bit weird" we might call our child after her cat - which is why Poppy got chopped from our list (we didn't think it would be that weird for the reasons you mention, but she clearly did) ... but now she does this :shrug: :grr:


----------



## YoungNImum

Hope your well girls, I'm finding it hard to keep up with using my iPhone, so sorry I don't update much.

Cliqmo: I'd be pissed of to say the least, would you feel ok dropping into conversation that the name is on your list of possible baby name to name your LO?
OH's sister found out she's having a girl and is namIng her Olivia, we picked that for a middle name if we have a girl, so now we arnt using the name which I can't get over tbh :( x


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy said:


> Wow Waves your bump is growing!! Mine is really low but not very big really, I think it is the way baby is laying.

I know!!! I think it's bigger already today even though i took my recent bump picture yesterday. But I think it's the way she's laying. Her movements feel a bit different from the last few days so I think she changed position.



chloe11 said:


> wavecrash - beautiful bump hunni!!!! and the room is stunning!!!!! love it

Thanks so much :)


AHHHH! I just noticed my ticker moved over one more again! I've only got one more to go!


----------



## yazzy

Cliqmo ahh so your sister saw your name list before she named the puppy??? That is a bit off really. If you decide to name your child the same then that is different - the dog or cat knows no different but if she knew you might want that name she shouldn't have used it. 

I've had a busy afternoon and am now firmly planted on my sofa lol. Antenatal was fine, didn't really do a lot apart from go through the normal aches and pains etc. My OH won't be able to go next week because he is on his stag do but I will get him to go on the 3rd lesson. 

Right a lazy night ahead for me...dinner then maltesers yum lol!!


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> AHHHH! I just noticed my ticker moved over one more again! I've only got one more to go!

Hey me too!! LMFAO!:haha:


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> No but really my back is killing me and my hips they ache so bad. I cleaned my daughters room this morning and I was on the floor picking up her dolls cos I cant bend over and I got stuck :(

I have back issues normally (when not pregnant) and I have gotten stuck before. You need to start being really careful now... if you keep up it may get worse or eek, lead to permanent issues. Let your OH know he's going to have to start kicking in even more help... and tell that man he better not make me fly to NZ and pull his beard out!:haha:


----------



## rjsmam

hey all!! well i am clearly the granny of the group haha - i'm 37 on wednesday :blush: but in my head i'm only 17 :haha: being younger than my dh keeps me feeling young too 

belated Happy Birthday RBurnett - hope you had a great day

aw waves the nursery looks FAB, you must be so pleased - and wow fab bump pics - all baby there too!

hi hellbunny - hope this pregnancy is treating you well, is this your first?

zephyr - i can only imagine how it is with x2 babies - hope the pains are easing. did the chocolates make it :winkwink: your son sounds like mine - knows his own mind!

cliqmo - erm i agree that your sis is out of line!

yazzy - hope the antenatal class went well - i have one next wk for previous mums - i also love Crufts! enjoy!

hey to everyone else..... :flower:

thankfully ds is so much better & we have been getting better sleep at night.. but work has been sooooo stressful this wk (pc crashed - lost a file i'd been working for days & had to recreate it etc etc) and the back ache is unrelenting - is only sore when i'm sitting but i can't walk about all day.. getting lots of bhs too... tomorrow is the usual sat am mania of running our boys to different football classes/games but i have a girly afternoon planned with one of my best mates who is 16wks pregnant. roll on long lie on Sunday!


x


----------



## Ems77

I thought I was the granny at 34 *passes the crown to rjsmam*:haha:


----------



## rjsmam

Vaurissa said:


> I thought I was the granny at 34 *passes the crown to rjsmam*:haha:

*accepted gracefully in the manner of a right regal granny* :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> aw waves the nursery looks FAB, you must be so pleased - and wow fab bump pics - all baby there too!

Thanks so much :) I'm pretty happy with it. I can't wait to get her dresser in there so I can get things properly put away though.


----------



## zephyr

Chloe - My heart skips a beat and I get butterflies every time someone mentions how many weeks I have left till full term. My son and I did have alot of fun with the bike, the only trouble was the getting up off the floor part afterwards haha 

cliqmo - not at all, I would be pissed. What if that was the name you had chosen and then you had to re pick another because your sister named her dog that? For all she knows that could of been the name. I think its rude. I was going to say maybe she liked the name and forgot it was one of yours but then I scrolled down and read about the Poppy thing and omg......no wonder you are annoyed! 
I'd put Poppy back on the list, even if I wasn't going to use it :p

Youngnimum - That sucks :( Its really hard when people announce the names they will be using early and some people choose to wait and then all of a sudden they have picked out your name by conicidence and you feel like you have to re pick it.
Could you still use it as a middle name? Maybe you could talk to her about it, she may not mind at all if she knows you already picked it out and its not the first name so.....

Vaurissa - Thanks :D I will try rest more, it seems all I do is sit all day long though. I mean I get up and do what needs to be done but thats it and usually I do so much. I hate to ask him to help more, he does so much already! I feel bad :( But my daughter did cook dinner and do the dishes for me last night and she was happy to do it which is unlike her :p

rjsmam - YES! I still have two whole boxes of cadbury dairymilk and caramello bars. I have not touched them :D Theres 24 in a box and last year we sold about 10 boxes I think for fundraising for the school, she was one of the top sellers and is every year. But this year unfortunately I cannot take her out cos of the pregnancy and OH is working long hours. I would buy (and eat) some but one bar costs the same as a block from the supermarket and no matter how much I want chocolate I cannot justify opening a box and spending that amount on it. Its very hard though :haha:

Omigosh - someone wrote something about Maltesers in here and I have not been able to stop thinking about them since! So now I have to get some.


----------



## zephyr

Yazzy! haha I just read it was you who said something about Maltesers!!


----------



## Ems77

I had to google Maltesers, to find out what they were. Our most common form of malted milk balls are Whoppers. 
 



Attached Files:







Whoppers_box.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0


----------



## frangi33

lol ~I also had a packet of malteasers today

Chocolate gives me reflux but I just couldnt help myself - oops!


----------



## wavescrash

You know what I've discovered you guys have in the UK that I don't have here but desperately want? Cadbury's Flakes or whatever it's called. A friend brought some back from her recent trip overseas and had me try one and I fell in love. I would eat them every day if I could haha. I'm jealous :)


----------



## zephyr

mmmmm flakes :p they are yummy! Its strange that we get those here but you guys dont get them there.
I like the cadbury creme eggs hehe

We got a jumbo pack of Maltesers and I shared with everyone!


----------



## YoungNImum

Zephyr: OH said he dosnt won't both her child and mine sharing a name because it really has no family meaning to either of us iykwim? 
Or me still using it as I'm due mOnth before her, and then she thinks she has to change her girls name, she's very immature and would make a huge deal out of it to be honest.

Iv certainly been craving chocolate! I'll have to do about 6 hours exercise a day at this rate lol!


----------



## RBurnett

I never been a choc fan, more for crisps but now all i want is kitkats and anything else that is choclate! Baby is going to have a sweet tooth! lol.

Everyone keeps saying im small for how far i am but im not too worried as baby moves enough to keep me happy, his movements are getting more painful and can feel his head, bum and back a lot as he must be getting soo cramped. 

Only 2 weeks till my next scan :) Midwife Thursday and Hospital tour and natel class Friday and ONLY 3 and a bit weeks left at work :D xx


----------



## Ems77

-


----------



## bumpin2012

wavescrash said:


> You know what I've discovered you guys have in the UK that I don't have here but desperately want? *Cadbury's Flakes *or whatever it's called. A friend brought some back from her recent trip overseas and had me try one and I fell in love. I would eat them every day if I could haha. I'm jealous :)

Oh good god...those sounds like heaven... I loved chocolate before hand, and now its become an obsession... Dairy Queen is making a small fortune off of me... Their Peanut butter cup Blizzards are soooo yummy! Im so glad I can still go to the gym! I would be 100 lbs heavier just because off all the icecream and chocolate!



YoungNImum said:


> Zephyr: OH said he dosnt won't both her child and mine sharing a name because it really has no family meaning to either of us iykwim?
> Or me still using it as I'm due mOnth before her, and then she thinks she has to change her girls name, she's very immature and would make a huge deal out of it to be honest.
> 
> Iv certainly been craving chocolate! I'll have to do about 6 hours exercise a day at this rate lol!

Did you say you wanted to use it as a middle name? If thats the case, I dont think there is an issue with it at all. I wouldn't use it as a first name however. Did she know that you wanted to use that name?

We have had to be very secretive about the names we are thinking of. My SIL would go out of her way to use a name that we wanted. She is due a month after me, but because of her health issues she will be lucky to make it past 30 weeks. She has been on bedrest since 24 weeks, and her dr's are thinking she will deliver between 27 and 28 weeks (she is 26 weeks now) So OH hasn't even discussed possibilities with his mom just in case she accidentally lets it slip that we want a particular name. I feel bad that I insisted on him keeping it quiet from his family, while my mom gets to know our choices, but his sister has proven in the past that she is not above doing crap like that.



RBurnett said:


> Everyone keeps saying im small for how far i am but im not too worried as baby moves enough to keep me happy, his movements are getting more painful and can feel his head, bum and back a lot as he must be getting soo cramped.

I hear this a lot too. Its frustrating, cuz it makes me feel like something is wrong. But baby is measuring on target, and moves a lot, so im trying not to worry too much. Can you tell what body part os what? I cant... I would love to know what is poking out where.


----------



## Ems77

RBurnett said:


> Everyone keeps saying im small for how far i am but im not too worried as baby moves enough to keep me happy, his movements are getting more painful and can feel his head, bum and back a lot as he must be getting soo cramped.

I get the same thing too. Even from my damn doc. She measured big at her 13 week scan, big at her 20 (finally changed my due date after that one) and dead on at the 28 week 4D. My DD#1 weighted 5lbs 8 at full term (38+1) that and as you said, the insane and even painful movements make me unconcerned. Been into the preemies section on here and there is one baby girl in there that was born at 31+1 and she was fine. No assistance with anything medical. Love it! From the way this one acts, I am convinced she would be the same lol.


----------



## Ems77

I'm going to throw some random chocolate out there now, lol. I love, love love kinder eggs from Germany. They are hollow ( there's a toy in the middle, hence 'kinder' egg) but they have a layer of milk chocolate over a layer of white chocolate... Omg, yum!!!!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> wooooah! Look at your bump!!! the front on one is incredible.
> 
> I love the balls you have hanging from the ceiling! They loook amazing, the whole nursery does, well done!

You have balls on the brain today, lmao... Your FB says it sucks balls not to have net, now here!:haha:


----------



## yazzy

Oops sounds like I sent everyone into a chocolate craze lol! I haven't been a fan of chocolate this pregnancy...I just want fruit all the time, I have to have plenty in the house or I get a bit grumpy hee hee.

Had a long day yesterday at Crufts but really enjoyed it as usual, nice to see friends do well in the show ring considering I wasn't showing any of mine this year. I have to admit though, boy did I hurt walking around ouchy. Got home and straight in the bath for a nice soak. Feel ok again today luckily!

Hope you have all had a good weekend, lovely sunshine here today :)


----------



## YoungNImum

She never knew bumping none of OHs family asked this LO'S names and I did ask her before her scan had she picked some names so I knew to avoid them, she told me Emily may for a girl so I thought that was her name till a day before her scan she said on fb to her friends shed picked jack George and Olivia may :(
But when OH said ah we'd picked that for middle name his mum said well you should have told us! But they never bloody asked us!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Jazzy glad to hear you had nice day at Crufts did you get anything nice from the stalls they look amazing on the telly!! X


----------



## wavescrash

So I woke up yesterday feeling rather crummy and had what felt like a contraction (different from what my BH have felt like) and I curled up on my left side and rode it out. Throughout the day, I had a couple more but they were irregular so I knew it wasn't going to be anything serious. Once the pains subsided, my belly was rock solid for most of the day. I remember when I was in early labor with my first, I was contracting all weekend but didn't feel it, just knew because my bump was hard as a rock the whole time. And I hadn't felt her move more than once or twice all day so late last night we decided to head to labor & delivery just to be safe.

They hooked me up to the monitors and all looked good. There were a few slight contractions here & there but nothing regular or that strong. Her heart rate spiked and dipped a few times but nobody seemed concerned and it stayed within normal range most of the time. They did an internal and she said my cervix is really high, closed and thick which is all good news and baby is at -2 station (so still free floating and not engaged.) They swabbed my cervix to check for the "labor hormone" and it was negative meaning I wasn't in active labor (which I knew I wouldn't be) and my urine came back negative for dehydration. After an hour or so they unhooked me and sent me on my way saying to rest, hydrate and stay off my feet and gave me a paper saying "You have been diagnosed with preterm labor."

So that was exciting....


----------



## rjsmam

oh waves so sorry junior has given you a scare but so glad all is ok... what does the paper mean they gave you? are they classing you as in early labour? you defo did the right thing going to get checked.

mmmm Cadbury's Flake - yum! Cadbury's is the best choc. i haven't got too much of a sweet tooth either but when i have a bit i loooove it!

today my dh is firmly in the dog house. went out for a couple of pints yesterday afternoon to watch the rugby.... called for a lift many hrs later & was blazing drunk. i ended up sleeping the spare room as he was so bad I didn't want to risk the bump in beside him. it did nothing for my sore back & I got a really crap sleep with the back ache. and today's he's feeling sorry for himself & isn't able to do a thing!!! needs a rocket up his a$$ me thinks...........

the backache is really starting to make me miserable & don't know how am gonna manage at work tomorrow. it's so much worse sitting down or lying down - today i kept busy & it hasn't been bad - but now i'm sitting with loads of cushions but it's instantly aching. fedupofit.com !


hope you ladies having good wk end!



x


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> oh waves so sorry junior has given you a scare but so glad all is ok... what does the paper mean they gave you? are they classing you as in early labour? you defo did the right thing going to get checked.
> 
> mmmm Cadbury's Flake - yum! Cadbury's is the best choc. i haven't got too much of a sweet tooth either but when i have a bit i loooove it!

Thanks :) She's not that active today either so maybe she's just getting to that point? Maybe she's laying in a way where she doesn't have a lot of room? I don't know. At the hospital I go to, whenever you get checked out for anything, they always send you home with a paper stating what you were diagnosed with (even if it is something simple like "unexplained aches" or "dehydration") and what to do to care for yourself at home, along with when to be worried if symptoms persist and when to call the doctor or come in to be seen again.

Mine just says "You have been diagnosed as having preterm labor. Preterm labor needs to be stopped because your baby is not ready to be born. Things to do that may keep preterm labor from starting again: - Drink 12 or more glasses of water or juice each day - Empty your bladder often - Lie on your left side to rest or sleep. How to tell if you're having contractions: - To feel contractions with your fingertips, lie down and find the firm places on your belly where baby is lying. Then feel for the soft spots where the baby isn't lying. If your belly tightens over the soft spots, you are having a contraction." Then it lists several things to watch for (menstrual-like cramping, low and dull backache, change in discharge) and says if you notice any of these signs, drink 4 glasses of water, empty your bladder and try to relax by lying on your left side. If any of these signs continue for one hour or get worse, call.

I'd looooove to get my hands on some more of those Flake bar things. I saw some on Amazon but the reviews were bad saying they were coming with Arabic printing instead of English or were expired :/


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> Drink 12 or more glasses of water or juice each day - Empty your bladder often

That kind of goes hand in hand lol. However if i drank that much, I'd NEVER get off the toilet! LOL


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Drink 12 or more glasses of water or juice each day - Empty your bladder often
> 
> That kind of goes hand in hand lol. However if i drank that much, I'd NEVER get off the toilet! LOLClick to expand...

Hahaha pretty much!


----------



## frangi33

scary wavescrash - hope she stays put.
I have an anterior placenta so feel a few kicks down low during the day but as my LO has been head down for the last few weeks I feel bugger all :( and it does get me worried sometimes.

Hearing everyone say they can feel head and knees etc makes me sad because I don't feel any other than and nver get more than 20 or so kicks a day - but when she does I moan coz they hurt so probably just as well - can't win!


----------



## moggi

Not sure how I missed this thread but you can add me for the 22nd of May, team pink :) x


----------



## zephyr

Well we decided to change isp cos vodafone have done nothing but stuff us round for 2 years now and the last straw was the latest they pulled last week so we have decided to switch. Only problem is we are without internet for probably around 10 days!! Omg its been 2 days and i am going out of my mind!! Cos i cant do much at all and when the kids are not here during the day i am so bored lol and i am going to miss the last 2 episodes of the walking dead and imma have to wait. Grrrr i hate using my phones internet its really hard to read everyones posts so anyways will update when i can probably on facebook and i shall be back soon i hope! My belly pic will be huge when i get back :p hehehe


----------



## Ems77

Welcome moggi. There's a three girls thread I am on as well. Thought you might relate to that too:haha:


----------



## luci and bump

So yesterday was my baby shower. I wish I could say it was good, but it really wasn't. I invited 27 people. 8 showed up. My housemate asked if she could throw me one, so I agreed. She let me send out the invites etc, then pretty much did nothing! I bought some balloons etc and made some cakes, and its a good job I did because thats all there was!! We basically just sat round a table and talked for 2 hours then went home! She didn't plan any games or anything, she didn't decorate anything, everything that happened was something that I'd bought or prepared!! 
My MIL didn't even bother coming! So all in all, a very shit day!! Was the big event I had to look forward to whilst OH is away, and now I wish I hadn't even bothered!! 

And to make it worse, I bought a bottle of non bio washing liquid, so I could start getting prepared and washing all of the baby stuff. I put the bottle in the cupboard above the washing machine (I live in a shared house, and everyone buys their own washing powder etc) I went out into the utility room earlier, my non bio was on the worktop, and there is less than one washes worth left in the bottle!! I hadn't even opened it!!!! I'm furious!!!!
Have left a note saying "I assume whoever has used all my non bio washing liquid will be replacing the bottle!!"
Its bad enough that someone used a whole tub of (quite expensive) conditioning treatment I'd bought when my hair was wrecked through pregnancy. I don't even need to guess who it was, because I only live with one other girl!! Am in a vile mood!!!

My OH is whinging about being in Thailand, apparently it isn't like he thought it would be, so he's thinking of paying for flights to malaysia or cambodia for the last two weeks. I don't know why he just doesn't come home! He goes on about how he misses me and the baby, yet he's determined to stay out there the full month!!


----------



## wavescrash

Sorry about the poor baby shower :( I can sympathize as mine was nothing like we had expected either. My sister did a good job with games and decorations and food was okay but less than half of those invited showed up, OH's family promised him back in November that they'd spoil the baby at the shower since they had just spent tons of money on his brother yet all we got from them was a $35 gift card and tons of second-hand clothes and only one member showed up. We got so many clothes and so few of items we actually needed. I'm grateful to have had it but I can understand being disappointed in the outcome :/


Hannah is so so so low lately. Currently I'm feeling a limb or two moving behind my pubic bone, there's so much pressure down low. I'm also finding the 3rd tri to be completely exhausting. I just want to lay around all the time, have no energy to do anything at all. Anyone else? I don't know what pregnancy glow or nesting or burst of energy these pregnant women are talking about - I've had none of it.


----------



## chloe11

Hey!!! 
I'm on my fone, so really hard to read all comments and write a lot!! 

Luci and bump - Awww big hugs hun. If I were u I'd be really annoyed at my flat mate. Did she seem bothered or notice that it wasn't like u expected?? 

Hope everyone else is ok! Sorry on my fone and it's hard to read through other pages etc!! 

I've had a scan and both babies are fine, but twin 1 is still breeched :-( really in happy about it! I know that it still has 6 weeks as they said at 36 week scan they would decide on birth plan etc....!! 

Twin1 weighs around 1.3kg and twin 2 around 1.5kg. Xxxxxxx 

Anyone know of any thing I can do for twin one to turn?? 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## luci and bump

She didn't really seem to notice I was upset, she spent most of it outside having a cigarette! Then when we got home she just went upstairs to bed. Just feel like I'd rather of not had one!! At least then I wouldn't have had the disappointment of people not turning up! 
Was planning on making an effort to do something nice for her birthday, because its 9 days before I'm due, so won't be able to go out for it. Feel like I can't be bothered now!! Is that really petty of me?
Am so annoyed about my washing liquid and my conditioner! I buy nice things for myself, and because everyone else uses cheap crap, they all just use mine instead! Am literally gonna have to keep every single thing in my bedroom! Funnily enough, all 4 of my housemates are denying using my washing liquid! So goodness knows where the expect me to believe its gone!!! :growlmad: 

Had a lovely session with my pregnancy councillor today though, and she's given us some lovely baby clothes :) And then had a nice long chat with my OH. Am missing him so, so much :( It seems to be getting harder not easier!! :( 
Am going to look at the house at 10:30 tomorrow!! So fingers are firmly crossed for that!!! :D


----------



## Ems77

Wow Luci, I'd be f*ckin' furious, on BOTH accounts!:hugs:

I was paranoid that would happen to me with my baby shower and the type of flakes my friends are so I jumped on my MIL in advance (the woman always throws awesome get-togethers) and claimed I had no one to throw it :winkwink:

This is my last baby and I do/ did not want a huge let down like I knew was probable to happen with my friends.


----------



## rjsmam

Hey everyone, hope all well today!

Arg I am miserable with back & rib ache. By evening its so bad  last night I was nearly in tears & thought Id try lying on the floor to see if it would help  I was so addled I cant believe what I did  god knows what was going through my mind but somehow I thought I could lie on my tummy. I realised as I felt the pressure on my bump & was so upset at myself for being such an idiot  how could I forget I have a beach ball sized bump? Was worried Id squished junior but thankfully he/she is bouncing around ok.. I have an antenatal class on Fri & am going to ask about it there. 

Luci - you poor sausage, gawd Im so mad at your friends for you  you think they would have rallied for you given everything else thats been going on. I dont think its petty that youre rethinking your friends bday  Id be the same! I planned a big surprise bday for my dh last yr & hired a hall etc  on the week of it loads of people, friends and family pulled out & I was soooo annoyed. One of our friends said she couldnt miss her exercise class  err what?! But in the end there was less that 30 folk there in a big hall & dh was a bit embarrassed & me even more so that I hadnt done a better job. It still makes me seethe! And man Id be furious at housemates using my things too! Maybe you should put a big juicy cake in the fridge but fill it with tripe or something haha..

Can you tell the backache is making me grumpy? :blush: Lol. A male colleague light heartedly asked me yesterday if I was sure it was only one baby  before I could stop myself I simply said.. comments like that are becoming so tiresome 


Axx


----------



## Ems77

Grrrr, I don't know how it has become so socially acceptable to be a flake these days. I have talked about this in another thread,lol, but it makes me so furious that people have come to accept it and think it's ok. Time was when people would be ashamed to do such a thing and would send apologies and a great present with another friend if the absence couldn't be avoided. 

LOL @ the 'tiresome' comment. I am STILL waiting for someone to say something stupid to me... I think I scare people... Lol


----------



## luci and bump

If I don't think I can do something, I'll say "really sorry, but I don't think I'll be able to make it" rather than say yes and then have to flake out at a later date. I've told my OH that I won't be making anymore effort to include MIL in my pregnancy. If she texts to ask how we're doing, I'll politely reply, but I won't go out of my way like I used to.
I've pretty much kept myself in my room since sunday, am really annoyed with my housemate. She actually asked me if she could host me a shower!! I probably wouldn't have thought about having one, but she specifically asked if she could do it! I really wish I hadn't bothered! It was embarrassing to have people thinking I had anything to do with the shockingly crap "party" I feel bad that my mum and her best friend came all the way up from Bournemouth for the weekend, and spent money on hotels and trains etc so they could be there!
I literally can't wait to move out now! I always thought I'd be sad to leave my housemates, but I can't wait! Theres 5 of us, and I'm the second youngest. The eldest is 30, then 29, 27, me 24, and then the youngest is 19. I can't believe how childish they all are!! They get pissed on a regular basis, they're drinking now!! They started about 11:30AM!! So tonight is going to be interesting with a house full of drunk people! They're playing music, in the living room, which is underneath my bedroom, and its so loud, my bed is shaking! I'm embarrassed that my neighbours will think I'm anything to do with it! 

We went to look at the house today, its perfect! So now we need to arrange a meeting with the landlady to see what furniture she would be happy to leave, as she originally wanted to let the house unfurnished. Fingers crossed it all goes well! Am hoping to move in middle of May, as I ideally want to be settled before the baby comes, although knowing my luck, the baby will come waaaay before its due date lol. I really hope not, as I really don't want to have to bring a baby into the house I'm in now!!!


----------



## zephyr

Luci - wow ur friend is a dick and clearly knows nothing about baby showers. I would be upset too. You dont offer to do if u cant do it its not hard to do some reading online or something. And about ur shared house and stuff going missing ohhh man i would be so mad. Years ago i was in the same situation pregnant and sharing a house and it just doesnt work. By the end of the pregnancy i was so angry i kicked everyone out and got a new border who was over 30 working and quiet! And didnt help himself to my stuff. I really hope u find a new place soon! And i hope whoever helped themselves to ur wash stuff has the decency to replace it. It sucks having to resort to keeping everything in ur room.

I still have no net!! Oh man it sucks. But it will be connected monday before 7pm we just have to wait for our new modem to arrive. 
Next week i have 3 appointments 3 days in a row at the hospital. On the wed i have a physio appointment to get a belt fitted and hopefully that will help with my pains in my pelvis. I also cant wait for my scan either. See how the girl is doing she has stopped moving i rarely feel her now but both the hospital and my midwife have said its fine shes prob just kicking her brother. Still i worry tho its strange having one side full of movement and the other completely quiiet apart from the odd stretch here and there.

I am having the worst craving for chocolate muffins and ice cream so i have to go buy chocolate now and make some. Haha i am so naughty! And hungry.....for muffins. 

Hope everyone is well i cant reply to everyone cos im on my phone and it annoys me


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: hopefully she is just hiding behind her brother... just the start of making mommy worry.

Myself and OH spent the evening babysitting for my girlfriend who had her baby a month ago. It was quite the eye opener... happily, OH will make a good daddy... Me, not so much... poor baby is a bit colicky, so while she was really fussing I kept thinking it was just gas, but OH was pretty insistent that she was hungry. So I finally went and warmed up the bottle, then I couldn't get the baby to TAKE the damn thing. OH took the baby and had her happily eating in under 10 seconds... this was the first baby he ever fed. So hopefully I will be better at reading my own baby's cues... anyways, Our friends thankfully came home to a quietly sleeping baby.


----------



## luci and bump

Zepher-I hope your girly starts moving more soon. Is funny to think of her in there, kicking her brother lol. Be interesting to see if she is the bossy one once they're here! Hope your physio appointment goes well too, what sort of belt is it you're being fitted for?

Chloe11-Glad both twins are doing well, hope twin 1 turns round soon! Its crazy to think you're carrying nearly 3kg of baby in your tummy! 

Wavescrash- my baby seems to be getting higher! I don't know what was worse, feeling like my pelvis was being pushed apart, or the shortness of breath and feeling like my ribs are on fire! I do have urges to clean, but my room is such a mish mash of things that I get distracted haha.

She is a dick to be honest! The worst thing is, I have another 6 weeks of living here at least, so I don't want to cause aggro by kicking off. Just so pissed off!! I was so happy living here, we all got on so well, but they are all so reluctant to grow up! Before I was pregnant, I was more than happy to go out in town etc with them but only once every few weeks. They've stepped it up a notch now and get wasted at least once a week! feels like I've outgrown them all I guess.
Sent OH a message last night telling how pissed off and miserable I am in general atm. He replied basically saying I need to filter my messages, because me telling him I'm upset makes it harder to enjoy himself. Every message I've had, and every phonecall I've had, he's told me how Thailand isn't as great as he thought it would be. So I told him that it was hard enough to let him go, and hearing him say he isn't even enjoying it makes it 10 times worse! I've spent the last week trying not to get my hopes up about him coming home early, but I was still pretty convinced that he would be coming back early. Now I 100% know he'll be staying til the end, and it hit me really hard. He keeps saying he wishes he was home because he misses me, but it feels like he thinks thats what I want to hear, because if he wanted to be home, he would be! 
Had a big melt down on the phone to him, literally sobbed down the phone for about 15 minutes :( He says he's finding it hard, and that he understands how upset I am, but I don't think he does :( He's off having this adventure, and I'm back home, doing exactly the same as I've always done, just without him! I wake up, I find something to pass the time before I go to work, I go to work, I come home and I find something to do until I go to sleep! 
If I'd known it would be this hard, there is no way I would have let him go. And I 100% will never be allowing him to do it again! He seems to be taking it for granted how lucky he is to be able to do something like this. He still (in his mind) has 11 weeks before he becomes a dad, he forgets that for me, I've been sacrificing my life for the past 22 weeks or so! I became a mummy the second we decided we were keeping our baby, and I didn't get any warning that my life was going to change so dramatically. He can go and do all this stuff, and get it all out of his system, and he forgets that I can't! He's admitted that he won't see himself as a daddy until he holds our baby in his arms!
Wow, that turned into a bit of a rant! Sorry :blush::blush:


----------



## wavescrash

We've finally started working on the baby's dresser (we bought it used and have sanded it down & are repainting it white) which means I can finally work on finishing the nursery.

I'm 32 weeks tomorrow so I've found & purchased (after some not-so-fun searching & driving around) Red Raspberry Leaf pills (as opposed to the tea) and Evening Primrose Oil capsules. I figure I'll start with the RRL tomorrow and introduce the EPO at 36 weeks but I wanted to have it now so that I didn't have to worry about finding it later when I'm even more uncomfortable (is that even possible?!)

This child is currently on my cervix and driving me INSANE. It's so uncomfortable as I'm sure you all know :/ Ugh.


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Hello ladies, im another who uses my phone so I hardly have time to scroll through posts but I love reading your updates when I can (thank the lord for email notification straight to phone!)

I've had a bit of a dramatic week, bent over in shower as baby kicked hard I might add and GP thinks hes cracked a rib. I had a cough for weeks which hasn't helped healing! And baby been head down since 16 weeks now turns transverse! I told OH I felt like kicks were either side of me not up or down. BP was also a little but high and had + protein in urine :( off work this week due to pain, then off next week leave, 2 short weeks then mat leave yet!

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## bumpin2012

luci and bump said:


> She is a dick to be honest! The worst thing is, I have another 6 weeks of living here at least, so I don't want to cause aggro by kicking off. Just so pissed off!! I was so happy living here, we all got on so well, but they are all so reluctant to grow up! Before I was pregnant, I was more than happy to go out in town etc with them but only once every few weeks. They've stepped it up a notch now and get wasted at least once a week! feels like I've outgrown them all I guess.
> Sent OH a message last night telling how pissed off and miserable I am in general atm. He replied basically saying I need to filter my messages, because me telling him I'm upset makes it harder to enjoy himself. Every message I've had, and every phonecall I've had, he's told me how Thailand isn't as great as he thought it would be. So I told him that it was hard enough to let him go, and hearing him say he isn't even enjoying it makes it 10 times worse! I've spent the last week trying not to get my hopes up about him coming home early, but I was still pretty convinced that he would be coming back early. Now I 100% know he'll be staying til the end, and it hit me really hard. He keeps saying he wishes he was home because he misses me, but it feels like he thinks thats what I want to hear, because if he wanted to be home, he would be!
> Had a big melt down on the phone to him, literally sobbed down the phone for about 15 minutes :( He says he's finding it hard, and that he understands how upset I am, but I don't think he does :( He's off having this adventure, and I'm back home, doing exactly the same as I've always done, just without him! I wake up, I find something to pass the time before I go to work, I go to work, I come home and I find something to do until I go to sleep!
> If I'd known it would be this hard, there is no way I would have let him go. And I 100% will never be allowing him to do it again! He seems to be taking it for granted how lucky he is to be able to do something like this. He still (in his mind) has 11 weeks before he becomes a dad, he forgets that for me, I've been sacrificing my life for the past 22 weeks or so! I became a mummy the second we decided we were keeping our baby, and I didn't get any warning that my life was going to change so dramatically. He can go and do all this stuff, and get it all out of his system, and he forgets that I can't! He's admitted that he won't see himself as a daddy until he holds our baby in his arms!
> Wow, that turned into a bit of a rant! Sorry :blush::blush:

Aw hun. I hope he comes around! My OH was on board for NTNP. We got preggo a LOT faster than either of us thought possible. But he was sooo disintrested in the pregnancy at first, I had to DRAG him to appointments, and talking about the baby usually resulted in a very quick topic change. Our friends had a baby a month ago, and it was the birth of THEIR baby that really made it real for him. TBH, I dont think he would be all that interested in our pregnancy if it wasn't for that. I do think that for some men, its really hard to connect to our pregnancies, and bond with the baby the way that we have. I do think, though, that once baby is here, all your frustrations will be in the past, and you will see a much more involved daddy. Hang in there :hugs:



wavescrash said:


> I'm 32 weeks tomorrow so I've found & purchased (after some not-so-fun searching & driving around) Red Raspberry Leaf pills (as opposed to the tea) and Evening Primrose Oil capsules. I figure I'll start with the RRL tomorrow and introduce the EPO at 36 weeks but I wanted to have it now so that I didn't have to worry about finding it later when I'm even more uncomfortable (is that even possible?!).

I dont actually mind the tea. I was a tea drinker before pregnancy, and since the early stages, I haven't been able to tolerate the SMELL of tea. So I make an extra tall glass with one bag of the RLT and a bag of either raspberry white or a berry green tea and add a bit of sugar and its actually quite good!


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> I dont actually mind the tea. I was a tea drinker before pregnancy, and since the early stages, I haven't been able to tolerate the SMELL of tea. So I make an extra tall glass with one bag of the RLT and a bag of either raspberry white or a berry green tea and add a bit of sugar and its actually quite good!

I don't mind tea so much but I like regular tea with cream and sugar... not much of an herbal tea kinda person. Plus the store I found it at sold a 24 pack of the tea bags for $10 or 100 capsules for $8. I went with the better deal.


----------



## bumpin2012

I thought about the capsules, but I wasn't sure of the doses. I didn't want to be taking too much/too little.


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone - sorry a brief me me me post! i reached the grand old age of 37 today - wasn't quite the day i had planned as my dad was rushed to hospital this morning & have spent the day there ..... thankfully it appears to be 'just' an infected gall bladder & they hope to clear infection & remove asap - but he gave me a real fright. off to scoff a bit of cake, have hot bath & hit the sack!!! hope you all well!!!!!

x


----------



## frangi33

ooh capsules would be great - not a big tea drinker. Still got a good few weeks still i should be taking it!


----------



## kwood

Can't believe I'm a honeydew now..all the way from a little poppyseed. Now only watermelon to go after this.

Had my first antenatal class today. Was most about when to call/come in during labour and pain relief. I have never really thought much about a birth plan-pain relief because this is my first and don't know what to expect plus don't want to get my heart set on one thing and have it go completely differently. After today I would like to try for a water birth with gas and air but if it doesn't happen that way I won't let myself get upset. 

So what are you ladies thinking you would like for pain relief (if anything)?


----------



## zephyr

Well ive had an interesting last two days. Yesterday i picked my oldest up from her school camp and had to go into the school and everyone went silent when i walked in and a few mouths dropped and people just stared at me like i shouldnt be out cos ill drop on the floor and give birth or something. I felt so stink :( ive never been greeted like that before and it was awkward and awful! 

Then this morning i went to the mall was waiting in line and this pregnant lady who looked about full term walked up to me cocked her head sideways and bent down like she was trying to see what was under my belly then she straightened up and looked at me all confused and freaked out then she cocked her head again leaning over for another look then looked at me again......then she did it a 3rd time..... lokked reeeeeeally confused then walked away looking dazed. I dont understand why people would do this. Im starting to feel like im a freakshow and i didnt even think i wass that big! I feel really self concious now and uncomfortable about going out anywhere.


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> I thought about the capsules, but I wasn't sure of the doses. I didn't want to be taking too much/too little.

I'm not 100% myself and am going to research it a bit tonight but I came across a post where another user shared her "schedule" of EPO & RLT and I think I'm going to follow that.

32w - 1 RLT in the morning
33w - 1 RLT in the morning, 1 at night
34w - 2 RLT in the morning, 1 at night
35w - 2 RLT in the morning, 2 at night
36w - 2 RLT in the morning & at night, 1 EPO orally in the morning
37w - 2 RLT in the morning & at night, 1 EPO orally in the morning, 1 vaginally in the evening
38w-40w - 2 RLT in the morning & at night, 2 EPO orally in the morning, 1 vaginally in the evening




kwood said:


> So what are you ladies thinking you would like for pain relief (if anything)?

My OB asked me about it at my last appointment and I'm planning on an epidural for pain management. I'll go as long as I can without it but I know (after how I dealt with it during my first) that I'm going to need it. I tried other things through my IV last time and they didn't help and made me feel loopy and ill so I'm going to hold out as long as I can but will likely resort to an epidural.




zephyr said:


> Well ive had an interesting last two days. Yesterday i picked my oldest up from her school camp and had to go into the school and everyone went silent when i walked in and a few mouths dropped and people just stared at me like i shouldnt be out cos ill drop on the floor and give birth or something. I felt so stink :( ive never been greeted like that before and it was awkward and awful!
> 
> Then this morning i went to the mall was waiting in line and this pregnant lady who looked about full term walked up to me cocked her head sideways and bent down like she was trying to see what was under my belly then she straightened up and looked at me all confused and freaked out then she cocked her head again leaning over for another look then looked at me again......then she did it a 3rd time..... lokked reeeeeeally confused then walked away looking dazed. I dont understand why people would do this. Im starting to feel like im a freakshow and i didnt even think i wass that big! I feel really self concious now and uncomfortable about going out anywhere.

That's awful :( I would have asked if they had a problem and if they commented on how you look very pregnant, I'd reply with "Yes well I AM very pregnant, but I'm not dead. I can still function like a human being." Make THEM feel uncomfortable and take the focus off you. :hugs:


----------



## luci and bump

zephyr said:


> Well ive had an interesting last two days. Yesterday i picked my oldest up from her school camp and had to go into the school and everyone went silent when i walked in and a few mouths dropped and people just stared at me like i shouldnt be out cos ill drop on the floor and give birth or something. I felt so stink :( ive never been greeted like that before and it was awkward and awful!
> 
> Then this morning i went to the mall was waiting in line and this pregnant lady who looked about full term walked up to me cocked her head sideways and bent down like she was trying to see what was under my belly then she straightened up and looked at me all confused and freaked out then she cocked her head again leaning over for another look then looked at me again......then she did it a 3rd time..... lokked reeeeeeally confused then walked away looking dazed. I dont understand why people would do this. Im starting to feel like im a freakshow and i didnt even think i wass that big! I feel really self concious now and uncomfortable about going out anywhere.

What on earth did she think she was going to find?? People who comment on bump size really piss me off!! I went into work today, and two of the girls who work there were chatting when I got in. One is 11 weeks pregnant (but told everyone when she was only 5 weeks), with a 6 year old son, and the other has an 18month old daughter. They both started commenting on the size of my bump, saying how much bigger than me they were, and that they were my size at about 15 weeks!! I'm 29 weeks now, and this picture was taken when I was 27 weeks. I wouldn't say I was small! I wouldn't say I was huge either tho, like my mum keeps telling me I am! She says I can't possibly last another 11 weeks!!

I've been working as a nanny for the past few months, started in January, and haven't told the family yet that I'm pregnant. Have asked the mum if we can meet for a chat this week, so she's calling me tomorrow, and I'm going to tell her. Really worried about how she'll take it :( I don't really know why I didn't tell them sooner, I think I was worried that they would sack me, as I'm not contracted etc. Fingers crossed it all goes well, as I was really relying on the money I make nannying to help me whilst I'm on maternity leave!

Edit-Happy Birthday RJsmam!!! Sorry the day didn't go so well, hopefully tomorrow will be better and you can just have an extended birthday :)
 



Attached Files:







29-2-2012.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bumpin2012

Dont worry about that Luci - I hear all the time that im too small for x amount of weeks. Bump measures perfect at every appt. As long as you are eating, growing and baby is active, there is nothing to worry about until your OB/ MW says so!


----------



## bumpin2012

Waves. I might try adding the caspules later on down the road. While I enjoy a nice cup of tea, I cant see how im going drink 4 a day!

EPO kinda scares me a little... can you put the same oral tab vaginally? Or do you need a special one for that... why not use it vaginally all the time... wouldn't that be more effective?


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> Waves. I might try adding the caspules later on down the road. While I enjoy a nice cup of tea, I cant see how im going drink 4 a day!
> 
> EPO kinda scares me a little... can you put the same oral tab vaginally? Or do you need a special one for that... why not use it vaginally all the time... wouldn't that be more effective?

All I know is from various posts on BNB but this kind of answers the question:

It can be taken orally as soon as 34 weeks, and can be applied directly to the cervix at full term (36 weeks). The general recommendation is two 500mg capsules per day until week 38, at which time you increase to 3-4 per day. The entire capsule can be inserted vaginally (inserted just before bed, it will dissolve before the first time you wake to use the bathroom).


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone!

Zephyr - sounds like the person staring was a little odd...i'd just laugh it off as her being stupid. Maybe she thought you'd speak to her or something...very bizarre!

Luci - hope you get your new house and everything settles down when your OH is home, sounds like you are having a tough time of it.

I woke up feeling more exhausted than when I went to bed last night! Not sure if it is because of dog training last night - I take 3 classes which is quite tiring. Going to pick up my prescription today for my iron tablets as I think the tiredness and paleness is because my low iron levels. Chilled day for me today, bit of dog walking, shopping etc and then tomorrow my OH is off on his stag do...only 6 weeks until our wedding!!!


----------



## Sammii2012

*Hello,

This is my first baby  we're expecting a boy on the 1st May 

6 Weeks & 5 days to go!

very happy *


----------



## Ems77

Sammii2012 said:


> *Hello,
> 
> This is my first baby  we're expecting a boy on the 1st May
> 
> 6 Weeks & 5 days to go!
> 
> very happy *

Hello and welcome!


----------



## anti

Front page updated! Welcome to the two new girls!!

We had the carpet fitted in our nursery on Monday. Going to buy the furniture this weekend and set it up. So excited!! My baby has moved coz all the movement feels different and I got worried for a bit but then realised it was just different movement... 

Got my scan and baby shower in two weeks time. Then it's all antenatal classes after that! Wow... It's all so close now! I'm so excited and nervous as well!!!


----------



## cliqmo

Hiya Ladies, 

I had my 28wk appointment yesterday and met yet another midwife (I have had a different one for every appointment now and was told yesterday I only have one left on the team to meet - at least it means no strange faces during labour I suppose :haha: )

I had the Anti D injection in my arm, which made me flinch a fair bit :dohh: before listening to the heartbeat on the doppler :cloud9: 

We had a few panicked minutes when it became apparent to myself, DH and the midwife that the heartbeat wasn't very regular - but similarly not irregular in any sort of pattern either :o so they wired me up to the more sophisticated trace and monitored LO for 20mins. 

Apparently the consultant said they normally put a belly band on to hold the gadget on your belly and leave you to it for the duration, but LO was so active she kicked the gadget out of the way a few times and also moved away - so she stayed with me throughout to keep tracking little one around my belly :haha: 

The consultant concluded that LO's heart is absolutely fine, and put the fluctuations we had heard down to a very exciteable baby who was apparently having a party in there and causing the less sensitive machine to detect missed / irregular beats :thumbup: 

It was fascinating looking at the trace afterwards because it not only recorded her movements, but also those movements that I was able to feel - it was honestly only about 30% of them!! 

Afterwards they showed me around the birthing suite and the pool for water births- water birth wasn't something I had really considered but it looked so tempting with the music and lights on that I am quite tempted now 

Last update (sorry about the monster post!) I was getting kicked right in the diaphragm earlier so I sat up and rubbed my belly and felt (what I assume to be a foot?) slide under my fingers :cloud9: It was a little bit weird but mega amazing!! 

I really hope you are all doing well :flower:


----------



## luci and bump

I've just got home from my first ever knitting class! It was awesome! :) Am gonna go every thursday for as long as I can :) Apparently if I go for 6 weeks, I should be able to learn everything I need to know :) Does anyone else knit? I want to learn to crochet too, does anyone know which is easier? I know crochet gives quicker results, which appeals to me a huge amount lol


----------



## bumpin2012

I crochet. I actually taught myself from a book. I learned to knit as a child, but I prefer to crochet. It seems to go a lot faster. I found a really cute pattern for a stuffed Owl on pintrest that im going to make a pair for the baby's room. Im doing an owl theme for baby's room. Im trying to get some decorating done before baby comes. Its really hard to do some of the crafts because I dont know if baby is a boy or a girl. Im doing a project (or im planning on it!) when we finally name baby, so it will have to wait.


----------



## luci and bump

I seem to have messed my knitting up somehow :( I started with 20 stitches and I now have 30 haha. The place I went for my knitting lesson also do crochet lessons, so am tempted to go to those too :)


----------



## bumpin2012

I think you can actually find websites that will teach you (for free!) I bought a book that teaches all the crochet stitches/ techniques as well as the pattern abreviations so I just use that for reference.

But the classes would offer you some social interaction as well, so might be worth it!


----------



## yazzy

Luci - my mum knits and my sister can crochet really well...she quite often makes scarves, mobile phone covers etc. At the moment she is making the cutest little booties for my LO...I just hope I have a girl or she is going to have to make a different sort that don't look so girly lol.

Cliqmo - glad to hear your appointment went well. I had something similar where the midwife listened for a little bit to baby's heartbeat at my 31 week appointment because it was going quite fast...seemed to be that baby was having a party at the time!

Bit of a rant but my cousin was meant to be coming over for a girly catch up tonight but after speaking to her yesterday she was full of cold...I just asked how she felt this morning and if she still had her cold then could we re-arrange as I really don't want to catch anything obviously being pregnant we can't take a lot for it if we get ill...plus feeling run down with my iron levels I just don't want to get ill...anyway she seems to have taken offence to this and has said how i've changed and she barely see's me anymore!! This is from someone who told me she was busy for weeks on end and plus I am organising my wedding and have a baby arriving in a couple months argh...have I missed something????

On a good note wow I slept soooo well last night, I don't think I remember waking up until this morning which is unheard of :) And today the OH is starting his stag do...the boys are off quad biking then heading to Bournemouth for a night out before back home tomorrow and more drinking in town til tomorrow night I guess....oh he's gonna be a wreck lol!


----------



## rjsmam

Hey all,

Yazzy  your cousin is obviously rather touchy! Jeepers youre expecting and have a wedding in a matter of wks - you defo did the right thing. She'll just have to get over it!

Another brief post from me am completely knackered with running back & fore to hosp, trying to be at work etc as my is Dad still in hosp. Its been some wk. Last night I felt terrible, couldnt put my finger on it just out of sorts but think is just tiredness. I had my antenatal previous mums class this am  and I couldnt actually be bothered but again I put it down to tiredness as I actually felt it was useful. Got a tour of labour ward & saw the birthing pool etc & some tips for turning junior. No tips for my persistent backache though  was told to ask for a physio referral

Anyhoo hope you are all well  thank crunchie its nearly the wk end

x


----------



## luci and bump

We met with the owners of the house yesterday, to see what furniture etc could be left, and to make sure she liked us. 
Good news is............
They liked us, and they're happy for us to move in May 25th :D :D
Only downside is, we need to pay agency fees, which are £400, plus the deposit which is £795, and a months rent in advance which is £695. So all in all, thats a whoooole lot of money we need to find in the next 10 weeks!! The agency fees are the most important, as until we've paid those, someone else could come steal the house from under us :(
I had put a little bit of money aside to pay my car insurance in bulk, but think I'll have to use that. I have £200 ish so far, and will get £300 back once I move out of the house I'm in now. Its going to be very, very tight!


----------



## wavescrash

So as I mentioned I started the RLT pills yesterday. I changed my "schedule" that I shared (if anyone looked it over) and am taking 2 a day. I've noticed an increase in my BH frequency and strength with it though but from asking around the 3rd tri board, that's pretty common. It's not pleasant though, that's for sure!

OH is almost done painting the dresser we bought for the nursery. Just a few more coats on the mirror frame and it's good to go. Working through all her laundry and can't wait to put it away. I think over the next couple of weeks I'll work on our hospital bags. There's still so much I need to get though :/

My next appointment is Tuesday and I'm really looking forward to it. I think Tuesday we're also doing a maternity photo shoot with my Mom and I can't wait for that either :)


----------



## frangi33

ah a maternity photo shoot sounds lovely wavescrash

fingers crossed getting your deposit and months advance together luci - we've got our wedding a couple of months after baby is due and have just had to fork out £2k for vets fee's and the nursery payment - dont know how we will get out of debt before the wedding let alone pay for the wedding, it's always money grr!

Got my oh laying nursery carpet as i type which means we can get furniture in once the painting is done - whoop!


----------



## bumpin2012

I did a maternity shoot... but mine was a budoir one for OH's birthday... SO much FUN!


----------



## Ems77

Gearing up for my baby shower:happydance: Already had one friend flake... Is it bad that I expected it? Lol


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Rjsmam...like you say with my wedding in 6 weeks, baby due 2 weeks after I am a little bit shattered and really don't want to sit in a room with someone coughing and sneezing because guaranteed i'd catch it! Hope you get your physio referral and they help you out with your backache.

Luci sounds great about the house, and fingers crossed you get get the money together for it. 

Waves enjoy your photoshoot.

Vaurissa hope the baby shower goes well for you and don't worry about that person crying off.

Hope everyone else is well and sorry if i've missed anyone...brain is not working lol.

Baby gave me a fright this morning, I was terrified something was wrong! Baby has been very active and was moving all night and then this morning he/she seemed really quiet when I woke up and I normally get a little dance atleast but only had a few movements. I haven't sent my doppler back yet...its going on Monday so I thought i'd just have a listen but I don't have any gel so tried using moisturiser...couldn't find a heartbeat however hard I tried and wasn't getting movement...so I panicked!! I had a dog training lesson so had to leave the house and thought over the next couple hours I was feeling little movements so that eased my mind a little....luckily i've sat down for an hour and baby has been moving the whole time...thank god...I don't even mind the punches to the bladder I am just so relieved! 

Sorry to go on!


----------



## anti

I got a stinking rotten cold!!! :( hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## luci and bump

I am so flippin tired this morning!! Was supposed to finish work at 11 last night, didn't get out until 1am, and they've asked me to go in an hour early today as we're going to be so busy. On a "normal" sunday, we would have about 450 people in the restaurant between open and close. Today we have 396 booked in, just between 12 and 5. That doesn't account for people walking in off the street!!! Going to be so, so stressful!! It took me two hours to write out a table plan for the day, making sure nothing overlaps too badly. People are literally going to have 2 hours to sit down, order and eat!
And because TGI Fridays scrimp on labour, we have one bar tender on in the day, and one in the evening! So we won't even be able to send people up to the bar to wait for tables! Am already worried! Because I'm on the door, I'm peoples point of fury. I've told my manager already, last time I had to work on the door on a busy shift, I got no break, and a table of nasty people made me cry. There is no way I am having a repeat of that!!! Am working 11-9 now! :( Oh well, I guess it all adds up to moving into my beautiful house!! :D

Doesn't help that my nextdoor neighbours have been playing music at full blast since 8.30! It was so loud I text my housemate asking her to turn it down!! Then realised that its actually coming through the wall :( Can't wait to move!!!

My OH phoned me this morning for a little chat :) It's starting to get so, so hard :( I just want him home now :( It was a nice surprise phone call, but its made me a bit sad. Even with me reminding him to call his mum to wish her a happy mothers day, he didn't think to say it to me :( I'd told him before that I was sad he was going to be missing my "almost" mothers day :( Reading through posts on here today, lots of other people are celebrating it, even though their first LO is still in their tummy, so I don't think I'm being silly to wish that I could. Its the only Mothers Day I'll have where LO is still inside me! But he didn't even say happy mothers day :(


----------



## wavescrash

Aww Luci, I'm sorry to hear all of that. Hopefully work isn't TOO bad despite how it sounds. And like you said, at least it'll help toward the house. I don't know how it is over there working in restaurants compared to here but do you see a share of the tips from the waiters? Or do you only make your hourly rate?


Yesterday we treated ourselves to lunch at Outback Steakhouse. My Grandma gave OH a gift card for there for Christmas so we decided to use it. I finally brushed my hair and put on a dress/normal clothes to go out in public as opposed to my yoga pants and a hat on my head haha. As soon as we got home, I threw my pajamas on though. Then last night, OH had his worst moment this pregnancy. I couldn't sleep (as per normal) and my nose was extremely stuffed up. I had laid down facing him after my millionth bathroom break because my shoulder hurt from laying on my other side so long. I kept trying to clear my nose and it woke him up and he sounded nasty saying, "Oh my god. Can't you at least turn the other way?" Being pregnant, over-tired and hormonal I said, "If it were comfortable to lay that way, I'd be laying that way. Sorry I can't breathe. I'll just sleep on the couch." and went to lay on the couch. He wasn't far behind apologizing profusely and begging me to just come back and lay in bed. Of course, I was crying hysterically because I was upset by his comment, frustrated I couldn't breathe & that my ear was blocked up, frustrated I had tossed and turned the last 2 hours and couldn't fall asleep or get comfortable. He just sat up with me another hour rubbing my back, giving me kleenex, apologizing, etc. He felt terrible, as he should haha. Pretty sure he'll never make a remark like that again.

The dresser in the nursery is finally done! The only thing left is to figure out the drawer knobs/handles. The ones it came with are a dark metal and don't match the room. All the ones we've found that we like (online or in store) are outrageously priced for just one silly knob and we need 6. So I think we're going to find out a way to lighten up the ones it came with and just use those. Pretty sure OH wants to kill me because as we were putting the finished mirror onto the dresser, I saw the reflection of something else in the room & decided I wanted it painted white as well to match the dresser and bookshelf. He's tired of painting things hahaha. Oh well! He owes me after last night anyway ;)

Maternity shoot is planned for Tuesday. I'm really excited. I've picked out several outfits I can actually wear. I'm going to make my Mom take a million pictures because I have hardly any of me from this pregnancy while I have a ton from my first, I'll actually be wearing normal clothes and as much as I complain about being pregnant, I love my pregnant body right now. I'm rambling... I'm still tired after last night.

I hope the rest of you are doing well :)


----------



## Ems77

Baby shower was fun! Most of the people I invited (my MIL invited others) didn't show, but I didn't expect them to either. Two of the many things I have come to realize is that #1 my friends are flakes for the most part and #2 this has become a socially acceptable practice (to be a flake) it's seriously pathetisad (made up word for pathetic and sad lol). I had fun regardless because I went in with these expectations... wait, that alone is pretty frackin' sad lol. 
As far as diapers went, I scored pretty big. The trick was the raffle my MIL did. A person got as many raffle tickets as packages they brought and she did 3 drawings. I scored pretty good in general too, due to the fact that my MIL's friends and our family members that came are of an older generation and DID NOT flake! LOL
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0410.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0409.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0411.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0416.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 4









PICT0948.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ems77

It only lets me load 5 at a time O_O LOL
 



Attached Files:







PICT0965.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 9









PICT0970.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 12









PICT0976.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## anti

Vaurissa looks like you had a good time regardless! My baby shower is in two weeks time. Everyone that was invited has said they'd be there. Only about 10 of us in total though. Nice and small. :)


----------



## wavescrash

Oh how I'm jealous that you did well with diapers. We didn't get a single pack of them at my shower. Oh well haha.


----------



## zephyr

Luci - I taught myself some basic crochet during this pregnancy actually. There's some really good videos on youtube that walk you through some things step by step and you can just pause as you go along. I am sure there will be videos to show you how to hold your yarn and the different stitches etc
I made some cute booties and hats for myself and my friends baby and she loved the ones I sent her and I had never done it before so it can be done! I personally prefer crochet, knitting I never got the hang of and found more confusing but would love to learn that also!

I finally have my net back on!! Today, but had to wait for all the kiddies to go to bed so I could actually sit down and use it and catch up on everything but even then I have run out of time and have not been able to read through all the posts cos I wanna go watch some good old zombies on tv that I missed last week! and tonight yaaaay!

I have had a massive growth spurt I'll upload 31.5 week photo. I actually understand why I have been getting the funny looks. In my mirror I cant see all my bump so I stood up on something and took the photo and I was stunned! 
The women at my daughters school said something to my daughter the next day and yes it was the size of my belly that had them mouth dropping, considering one lady I knew and she didn't even know I as pregnant so explains alot.
Dunno what that lady was doing looking under my bump though that's still very odd

I have my specialist appointment tomorrow, my physio appointment the day after to gt my support belt fitted so hopefully that will help my walking and then the day after that I have my scan. All of those appointments are at the hospital! cant believe they all fell on the same week one day after another.
I can't wait till my scan I wanna see how big these babies have gotten but I think I am looking forward to my physio appointment more. I really hope they can help me I am in so much pain its not funny :( 

My belly has started feeling like its tearing at the top! if I stand up for more than 10 minutes, right where her head is just a slow ripping pain and I have to hold my bump up till I can sit down. So I get that pain along with the pelvic pain and hip crunching/clicking uggh its awful.
I have been getting contractions really bad the past two days, I have to stop wherever I am cos walking or trying to move during one hurts.......lots. I also have been getting weird throbbing pains in my lower spine that come and go so I think my body must be getting ready to do its thing! Heres hoping its ready in 5 weeks time! Not a second sooner or later. 

my bump dropped ages ago and gave me heaps of room uptop but babies have gown and filled that space so not only is my bump sitting low its just got so much bigger all round can barely breathe.
I have started vomiting again too but now have anti nausea meds prescribed!! Finally!! some relief, back to only vomiting once a day in the morning before I take the meds.

Anyways I could go on and on forever about how sore and uncomfortable I am but I wont. Things have been great really! I am just so tired and sore and over this its not funny. Some days seem too hard and I dont know how I can possibly get through another day but somehow I do and have to keep telling myself it is all only temporary!
 



Attached Files:







31.5.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RBurnett

Hey not been on in ages as my laptop does not like this site anymore for some reason and i been busy at work but now i got 3 weeks left at work im not doing much!

Went to my active birth class friday and i really enjoyed it and learnt so much. Going to start writing my birth plan with help of OH cos he has remembered lots that I havnt.

Got my Baby shower on 1st April and im really looking forward to that now, hope everyone or most ppl turn up.

Next Monday i have another scan, my mum is also coming too which will be lovely..fingers crossed my placenta has moved!!

Hope your all well, i started to suffer from nausea and dizzy spells but apparently its normal at this stage, im just taking it easy now.


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone,

Zephyr glad your internet is back up and running.

Hope you are all ok...sounds great hearing about all these nurseries :) I am going to start getting bub's nursery ready soon.

Has anyone noticed any difference in their baby's movements as we are now getting further along???

I can feel hard bits in my tummy all the time and things sticking out but i've noticed i've getting movements but not the big kicks for the last few days? Not sure whether to phone the labour ward and ask them...I probably will!


----------



## RBurnett

i can feel babies head, limbs and body. He must be getting squashed inside as his head is always poking out.

I think movements are ment to change as space gets limited. They shouldnt reduce but not feel as strong and big.


----------



## wavescrash

Yup very normal. It's mostly all I feel. Every email I get said to expect less movement as baby is running out of room. Theyre also sleeping a lot more now too.


----------



## yazzy

Ahh thanks girls, that makes sense because I am getting movements - baby is jigging away now but they just aren't quite as violent lol. Within the last 2 weeks baby must have grown a lot because of the amount of hard bits I can feel. We are sooo close to meeting them that its hard not to get paranoid and worry if what I feel is normal!


----------



## wavescrash

Trust me, I understand. Last night I felt here moving about (just her arms I think) in my pelvis ... NONstop. For over a half hour non-stop. As soon as I laid in bed, she stopped moving and I didn't feel her until this morning. I was freaking out but I just waited to see if she'd move and sure enough she did. But yeah, mostly all I feel are her head, butt or back sticking out. Sometimes she'll throw an elbow or a knee through my belly button. No kicks really.


----------



## RBurnett

i feel his limbs moving around a lot and his head push out. I wish he wouldnt do that though cos im worried is something hit me his head wont be padded and safe!


----------



## frangi33

I feel wriggles in the evenings but nothing in the morning or much during the day - she really is a very sleepy little girl!


----------



## Juzdeevyn

Due Date May 26, 2012 :blue:

*GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU LADIES. =)*

I'm SOoooo Excited!!! caint wait to finally meet my little man. =)))
Good Luck to all you Ladies.


----------



## zephyr

I had my appointment and I met my consultant!! He is a very cheery man and congratulated me a million times and was amazed how fertile I am and how I dont have a single grey hair :p
Basically the ripping feeling is normal, expect more of it, the pelvis pain is normal expect more of that, reduced movements, not being able to breathe, the headaches and all the other complaints I have are all normal and I should expect it to get worse.

He said even if the baby who is head down has flipped breech most people will say c section but if I would prefer a breech birth he is willing to do that. I dont think I would tbh but its good to know the option is there, that its my decision and that he is willing to do what I want.

I feel really good after meeting him now! Omg so nervous though! eeeeeek they are talking delivery stuff like its really soon and I guess it is, basically got told any sign of labour go in right away and they will check it out for me. I am so freaking out right now! I wanna cry.......


----------



## cliqmo

Aww Zephyr that all sounds really positive :thumbup:

I know exactly what you mean about freaking out too, I still think and talk about childbirth like its hypothetical- not a reality I am definitely going to face :haha:


----------



## yazzy

Zephyr, sounds like you had a really good appointment. 

I've woken up feeling rough today! I have a feeling it might be something to do with my iron tablets, i've taken them for 4 days now and today i've got an upset stomach and feel quite sick. Didn't sleep well so am absolutely shattered and then first thing this morning had stomach cramps and had to run to the loo...urgh!! So chilled day ahead for me doing not a lot.


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: That sounds like a great appointment! OMG: you probably have less than 6 weeks to go!!! Im hoping its less than 6 weeks for me, but Im not feeling too optimistic. My mom went late with all 3 of her babies, and since I was the most stubborn, this baby will be super late as payback! Would you like to attempt a breech birth? How do they know which twin will come out first? Is it just based on positioning? and is it possible for it to change? Does he think the boy will flip again before the birth? I know with singles they really aren't concerned with breech babies until about 36 weeks, so I wonder if its the same for twins... WOW that was a lot of questions!


----------



## RBurnett

Zephyr - Good appointment and consultant sounded lovely. A lady on OBEM who had twins gave birth to the 2nd and that was breech, it didnt seem too bad. If my baby stays breech I would ask about a natural delivery too.


----------



## frangi33

gosh we're talking about birth already - its getting close! I can now officially feel limbs rather than just movement and I'm freaking about getting this baby out lol!


----------



## wavescrash

So I had a doctor appointment this morning. I've gained 20lbs total so far, my blood pressure "looks great" and I'm measuring on track at 32 weeks. Her heart rate was 147 and I go back on April 5th. That's when she'll start doing internal exams and hopefully we'll be able to determine LO's position. She said if she's ever in doubt she'll bring in the ultrasound so that's exciting. Just 2 weeks and 2 days until I get an internal and start with weekly appointments!

Afterward I went to my Mom's house to do my maternity shoot. We had so many ideas in mind and to be honest, we didn't get to do most of them due to time, the ground being muddy from rain all week or my 6 year old being the most uncooperative she's ever been. All the poses we'd ask her to do, she'd throw a tantrum and say "No" and flat out refuse. Then she'd get mad about not being in a shot and said she'll do what we want but we'd ask her to pose again and she'd say no. It was an all day long thing... shot for about 6 hours with breaks in between. At one point I strained a stomach muscle and was in some nice pain :/ It passed but all the activity from today has my legs, back and pelvis on fire. I will probably be in some form of hell tomorrow morning when I wake up haha. My Mom's uploading the pictures now and will have to crop and do some editing before she sends me anything but I may get a sneak peek before then... not sure when she'll have time to tackle it all but hopefully by the weekend. We got a few decent shots but it went nowhere near as good as I'd hoped. Bums me out because I was really looking forward to it. My plan is to eat some dinner and then curl up on my couch with a carton of ice cream, watch tv and have a little cry about how today went haha.

Zephyr - glad to hear your appointment went so well!

All in all, I hope you ladies had a better day than I did. It started out terrible but I just don't have the energy to type it all up right now.


----------



## bumpin2012

Had my 34 week appointment today. I haven't gained any weight in 3 weeks... and im only measuring at 32 weeks. My dr didn't seem to worried though. I go back in 2 weeks so hopefully baby has a big growth spurt... 

BUT Baby is definately head down, pushing his/her bum into my left ribs, and kicking little feet into my right ribs. Baby was SOOO active today. It took my dr a good 3 mins to lock on to baby's heartbeat, all we heard was movement, and peanut kicked the dr while she was trying to determine position. so at least thats all good.

I can't believe that we are starting to talk about labour already! Feels like we were just talking about the end of the first trimester.


----------



## wavescrash

I don't have pictures from the shoot yet but I have a few pictures from my phone. The first is from a break taken today and the other two are from when OH & I went out to lunch the other day. Same outfit but I have very few that fit me so oh well haha.
 



Attached Files:







2.png
File size: 351.4 KB
Views: 6









5.png
File size: 349.6 KB
Views: 6









6.png
File size: 363 KB
Views: 5


----------



## zephyr

I had my belt fitted today!! and although I am still in pain, I can get up and down from a seat and stand just that little bit longer and walking isn't so sluggish and slow and I'm not waddling as much. The pain is a bit less which is good, I will take anything at this point. I hope it lasts.

bumpin - The wait sucks especially when you go over, but ya never know! You may just have baby in 6 weeks time! At least you know it will be definitely no longer than 8 weeks, having that end in sight is wonderful and having it down to single digits omg!
As for the positioning, usually one twin will engage in the pelvis head or butt down and th other twin will sit next to it but up slightly cos its not in the pelvis.
At my last scan he was head down in my pelvis and she was breech and slightly higher than him, so its likely he will be the first one out but I was told there is still a chance they can move round in there! Which I find hard to believe cos I imagine it would be so crowded.
I have a feeling he is still head down in my pelvis and that she is still breech, I could be wrong but I think thats what my scan will tell me tomorrow but if things have completely changed and both or the leading twin is settled breech then I'm not sure what I would do. Its not something I have read much about, I would have to do a lot of reading, talking to people and weighing up the risks.
But if its just the girly who is still breech and she is the second to come out then I definitely wont be having a c section.
Will find out tomorrow morning! I'm not sure when they stop worrying about babies flipping with twins you would think it would be a little earlier cos less room but I dont actually know? The consultant did say "we will find out on Thursday" so maybe its rare for them to move after this point?

cliqmo - Yeah me too haha every time I think about the labour I'm like O_O


----------



## RBurnett

Anyone heard to strep B, I know they test it as standard in america but not here in the UK. You can pay for a private test which im looking into.

Its ment to be the most common killer in new borns. Anyone have any experinace in this?


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone!

Hope you are ok.

Waves sorry your photoshoot was hard work, your little girl will probably spend the next few weeks posing all the time now...they know how to play things lol!

Today I have got some energy back yay! Slept a lot yesterday and last night and feel a bit more normal today. I'm going through a phase of being totally smitten with LO feeling limbs and bum sticking out...i'm definitely getting to the 'I can't wait to meet him/her' now :)

Got midwife again next week then my appointments come every 2 weeks until baby is due oh apart from my scan in between...can't wait to see baby again...as you can tell I'm having an excited day today!

RBurnett...after hearing about the strep B thing on tv this morning I am going to ask my midwife next week and if it is a £10 test then I will ask to be booked in for it. What are your thoughts?


----------



## RBurnett

Im def going to have one. I dont see my midwife till im 36 weeks due to consultant appointments etc so Im going to call her to ask. i just looked and the £10 was how much it would cost the nhs to do it! you can buy home tests which are about £30 but thats a small cost for my baby life.


----------



## rjsmam

Hey everyone  great to hear all your updates & yes its very scary that our babies are so close to meeting us! I think Im still in denial  I went to book yearly travel insurance for us a family & got a quote - forgetting that we will be +1 in a matter of weeks! Oops

Zephyr  your apmnt sounds so positive & your consultant sounds awesome! The belt sounds like it will be a great help too. Gosh I find it hard to fathom that they could move too wowees.

Waves  you look amazing  you are all bump and have a super slim frame, I am envious! the shoot sounds like hard work but am sure will have been worth it  hope you not too sore today

Bumpin  glad your apmnt went well too  the measurements sound ok, I was behind on my last apmnt too & they werent concerned  good news that junrio is heading in the right direction too!

RBurnett  have you asked your mw about strep b  in case theres anything she can suggest? when I had a wee bleeding scare I was told that they dont routinely test  but as I had a swab done she said I would be tested as a precaution. So it sounds like if you have any tests during the term they may actually do it?

I have my 32wk check up next wk with the GP  I think junior is still tranverse as Im really suffering with backache & rib pain  and can still feel a head right under my ribs. I know theres still plenty time but cant help stress that he/she is rather comfortable there. I am starting to struggle a bit with still working, but hopefully this phase will pass as my dad is now out of hosp & means less running around for me. Last night was work all day, which is stressful in itself, then mad dash across the city to get my son to swimming lessons, quick dash home then off the hospital. Home at 9pm all in all makes me a tired mamma. The good news is I have a long wk end ahead and dh & I are going away for 2 nights to a hotel  which is a competition we won  so all accommodation/food etc paid for!


x


----------



## RBurnett

I have had swabs done before but not sure what they have been for. Its says the best time to do them is from 35 weeks so im not sure if they had tested before it would have shown up. I just cant beilive this is not brought to the attention of pregnant woman!


----------



## bumpin2012

I know its standard here in Canada. I THINK that only about 30% of moms are colonized, and only 1-2% of babies born to group B Step moms will develop problems. so the risk is actually relatively small, which i s probably why you guys dont routinely screen for it.


----------



## wavescrash

We don't get tested for Group B here until 36 weeks so if you haven't had it yet (or been able to ask your doctor about it yet), I wouldn't get too worried.


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> We don't get tested for Group B here until 36 weeks so if you haven't had it yet (or been able to ask your doctor about it yet), I wouldn't get too worried.

Yep, my doc even said 36 or 37...


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> We don't get tested for Group B here until 36 weeks so if you haven't had it yet (or been able to ask your doctor about it yet), I wouldn't get too worried.
> 
> Yep, my doc even said 36 or 37...Click to expand...

My doc hasn't even MENTIONED it yet. I see her at 35 weeks and then I start weekly appts so I'll see her at 36w, so I'm sure it'll get mentioned then.


----------



## bumpin2012

Mine mentioned it at my 34 week appt, said she would be doing it at my 36 week appt.


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy said:


> Waves sorry your photoshoot was hard work, your little girl will probably spend the next few weeks posing all the time now...they know how to play things lol!

Thanks :/ My Mom uploaded a small handful of the pictures so far (I'll share in a few) and I'm a bit bummed over the way she's editing them or the shots she's choosing. She's picked pictures I wasn't smiling in so it looks like I hate my life and hate being pregnant hahaha. I just wish she'd hand over ALL the pictures and let me have my hand at the edits. I know how I want them to look anyway lol. Oh well, her work so I suppose she should be allowed to edit the way she wants. I just wanted to have a nice little cry after the whole day, especially once I saw the pictures she was choosing to share :/ I blame hormones!




rjsmam said:


> Waves  you look amazing  you are all bump and have a super slim frame, I am envious! the shoot sounds like hard work but am sure will have been worth it  hope you not too sore today

Thanks!! I just hope it'll be easy to slim down the belly after this baby. I had a bit left over after my first and I imagine a second child will be harder work to "repair" but we'll see! I just got blessed with good genes. VERY sore today yet I've been bit by the spring cleaning bug. Did a few loads of laundry, vacuumed, dishes... I couldn't stand to look at the mess we let ourselves accumulate :/ I'll share some of the pictures from the shoot soon. My Mom uploaded a few but after work, I'm sure she'll upload the rest.


----------



## zephyr

Had my scan! It took almost an hour and a half to do.
My boy is still head down! and his head is right down in my pelvis she said it was very low so I think he is there to stay. 
The girl.....well for the first time we were able to see her face! she was face up and she is so beautiful with the chubbiest little cheeks! The equipment at the hospital must be a lot better because it was so clear almost like a photo and she was so beautiful. I asked if we got copies and they said not for growth scans no which I was really bummed about :( 
She is in a very awkward position though, Not breech, not quite head down, not transverse even the specialist who came in after to double check her position and girl parts (cos they were very swollen and for a sec there we thought the other scan place had the sex wrong!) even he said the position is strange. Shes sort of head down, but facing out and has her body twisted out to the side and across the top, kinda like a rainbow I guess but sideways.
I dunno they couldn't explain it very well and even brought dolls in to show but didn't end up using them cos they couldn't quite work it out. Just said it was 'odd'

Anyways we saw them both breathing! and the best part he is estimated to be 4.9 pounds and she is 5.4 pounds!! 
This makes me feel like all the pain and moaning about the pain the past month has been worth it! makes me feel like I had good reason to complain, thats pretty much 10 pounds of baby! and I still have a wee way to go yet.


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> ...best part he is estimated to be 4.9 pounds and she is 5.4 pounds!! This makes me feel like all the pain and moaning about the pain the past month has been worth it! makes me feel like I had good reason to complain, thats pretty much 10 pounds of baby! and I still have a wee way to go yet.

Holy babies!! Will you stop feeding them the protein shakes already? LOL


----------



## zephyr

Haha I actually have stopped drinking the shakes cos I went off them! So I dont know what on earth is going on?! Maybe its the eggs? actually no its probably the ice cream :blush:


----------



## wavescrash

Hahahha I eat ice cream every single night. Love it.


----------



## wavescrash

Alright, I can finally share pictures from the photo shoot. I have 36 saved but won't share them all. If we're FB friends, I've been tagged in them so you can view that way but I'll post a few here for those of you not on my friend's list.
 



Attached Files:







523645_3010359453410_1095183893_32440132_21121518_n.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









405136_3010460695941_1095183893_32440155_460456195_n.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5









319740_3010199009399_1095183893_32440121_1093611956_n.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4









383500_3010413734767_1095183893_32440141_1528045162_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5









484962_3010064326032_1095183893_32440109_799638841_n.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wavescrash

Some more...
 



Attached Files:







485036_3010040685441_1095183893_32440104_872230950_n.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4









524950_3010442055475_1095183893_32440151_922989741_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2









533635_3010462495986_1095183893_32440156_584763379_n.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 2









533908_3015040410431_1095183893_32441486_771536480_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4









535501_3010488656640_1095183893_32440158_1018922309_n.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wavescrash

And the last few I'll share :)
 



Attached Files:







544881_3010284171528_1095183893_32440129_1828596750_n.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 2









548371_3010237570363_1095183893_32440123_345871684_n.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 2









550196_3014996369330_1095183893_32441479_1530453986_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3









553761_3010195649315_1095183893_32440120_431650301_n.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









564882_3015159853417_1095183893_32441537_342720893_n.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## zephyr

Love the photos waves! I saw them on facebook earlier and they all look so wonderful! I love the one of the feet :D So cute. Your daughter is just gorgeous too!

hehe another ice cream fiend :p I have been trying so hard not to eat too much but its so tasty.


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Haha I actually have stopped drinking the shakes cos I went off them! So I dont know what on earth is going on?! Maybe its the eggs? actually no its probably the ice cream :blush:

Lol, probably so! My hubby is the ice cream fiend over here. We toured the birth center tonight, it was cool, at least we know where we're going now. And I get a private room this time around? Now there's a concept! Lol. 
To explain, I had the other two in a military hospital in Germany. Private rooms were not an option, it sucked butt!


----------



## yazzy

Lovely pics Waves :) I'm hoping to get some nice one's done once baby is here, be nice to have some of my nephew with him/her aswell.

Today i'm off to get the last bridesmaid dress altered and hopefully order their shoes. I've booked getting my make up and nails done for my wedding now so its getting really exciting!


----------



## RBurnett

waves - your photos are lovely, i keep putting mine of as a want a massive bump for the shoot, should book it in soon.

I think baby may have slightly moved his head down (big hopes). Getting very excited for my scan Monday :)


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> waves - your photos are lovely, i keep putting mine of as a want a massive bump for the shoot, should book it in soon.

Thanks! I wanted to do it around 32-35 weeks and it just depended on when my Mom had a day off work. Running out of time though so I hope we can fit another one in soon! Good luck with booking yours.



yazzy said:


> Lovely pics Waves :) I'm hoping to get some nice one's done once baby is here, be nice to have some of my nephew with him/her aswell.

Thanks :) Yeah we're going to be doing a LOT when she's actually here. My first born has a ton of photo shoots from when she was a baby/toddler so this one will follow suit. Plus I'll take a million on my own.



zephyr said:


> Love the photos waves! I saw them on facebook earlier and they all look so wonderful! I love the one of the feet :D So cute. Your daughter is just gorgeous too!
> 
> hehe another ice cream fiend :p I have been trying so hard not to eat too much but its so tasty.

Aww thanks. The foot one I like the most I think. That's going to be used somewhere to hang in our apartment for sure :) Ice cream fiend for sure! We have 4 or 5 cartons of it in the freezer right now on top of some popsicles and we go out for ice cream every few days too hahaha.


----------



## wavescrash

https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1aobx0EI01qzzo2fo1_500.jpg
We've finally finished her dresser... here's a collage from start to finish :) Tyler did most of the work but I picked everything out haha.

33 weeks today, only 4 weeks to go until full-term! 49 days until the due date. SO EXCITING. Last night I was feeling some intense pressure down low and started getting a bad lower backache and had some sharp pains in my cervix and along the top of my pubic bone/area. Then laying in bed I got a stabbing pain in my cervix that literally made me jump and cry out loud, nearly made me jump out of bed. Girls in the 3rd tri forum suggested it sounds like she's head down and into position which is exciting and scary.

I know LO can get into position and out of position still but with the cervical pains, I'm paranoid there's some effacement going on or ... something. I'm dying to check myself but I know it's best to wait until I see my doc and she starts checking in 2 weeks but the pain was so crazy, it had to have done something haha. Being my second, I don't know how it all works this time. They say with your second, baby doesn't start engaging until just before labor whereas with your first the baby could be engaged for weeks. Oh well, I guess only time will tell. She's very low still today though!


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh My GOODNESS!

its 28 degrees outside right now, and Im un-bearably uncomfortable!!! I will never aim to be prenant over the summer!!!

I think im going to get some ice cream or something!


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah, it's 81* outside here (I'm not sure what that is in Celcius) but it's a record-high. We've had 3 or 4 days straight of weather like this. It's been pretty miserable being pregnant in it but with my first, I had her in September so I was pregnant all summer long. It's not fun, that's for sure!


----------



## anti

I've missed loads!! I've been busy.... Nice to have a catch up! Front page updated. 

I've started washing baby's clothes and stuff and getting them all ready. Got midwife next week, and my scan and my baby shower do its a busy one. I've been nesting really badly and trying to clean everything but got really bad sciatic pain so struggling a bit. Getting excited though! We ordered the chest of drawers and wardrobe last weekend but it won't be delivered for 4 weeks!!! :( was so annoyed!!! Anyway... It'll all be done before baby is here. 

My SIL had her baby boy today. 10 days over due... She had to have an emergency c section. Everyone is fine though. :) 

I must go get dinner on... OH is on his way home. :)


----------



## rjsmam

waves - your pics are amazing - i have to be honest i'm not overly fond of maternity shoot photos but these are really really great!

anti - congrats to your sil & on becoming an aunty....

had another long day here but am having 10mins on sofa before getting bag packed for wk end away!



x


----------



## zephyr

waves - thats so scary! and exciting maybe she will come on time or a little bit earlier then? that would be good cos going over woudl suck if you are already experiencing that pelvic pressure and pains. I hope she doesn't come too early though!

Well last night I thought I was going into labour and panicked a bit! Silly me. I had contractions every 7 - 10 minutes for about an hour and some of them started getting quite painful so I got up and went to the bathroom and then took some pain relief and went to bed to lay down and see if the laying down helped and sure enough it went away Had some more again today like last night but I change what I am doing and it seems to go away again. I keep thinking how on earth am I gunna know cos it really does feel like the start of labour only it stops! Its waaaay to early anyways, I just want to get to 34 35 weeks and then I wont be so panicky about it all.
I hope I still get May babies, 1st of May!! At this rate it aint looking likely though. They are just not allowed to come on the 20th of April


----------



## yazzy

Waves...I had a smiliar thing with the pains yesterday. I know baby has been head down since about 19 weeks but I was thinking yesterday he/she was a bit lower because I couldn't stop running to the loo for a wee, had lots of pelvic soreness and just overall being really uncomfortable...so far today though I am ok so not sure what is going on!

Rjsmam - hope you have a lovely weekend away, enjoy every minute!

Hi Anti!

I'm off to have a trial run on my hair for my wedding this morning, got antenatal at lunchtime and going to pick up my wedding dress this afternoon then tonight i'm off for a meal to celebrate my best friends birthday, engagement! and the start of my hen do which is tomorrow :)


----------



## anti

You've got a busy one yazzy!! Enjoy it! I can barely move today. Don't know if it sciatica or something else but it hurts so much!!!! :( hoping it gets better soon. I'm getting really excited now to meet my baby.... I'm sure everyone else is as well... I'm still enjoying being pregnant but this week has been horrible with having a cold and the pain as well... Just want it to all go away so I can enjoy the last few weeks before baby is here.


----------



## RBurnett

Yazzy - have a lovely hun weekend. 

I cant wait to finish and enjoy the weekend, im having a nice weekend of doing nothing as next weekend im busy with OH go karting for his b.day, meal for my friends birthday and then the baby shower on Sunday :)

I went to visit my friend last night, her baby girl called Lyra is 2 weeks old and is gorgeous. I forgot how tiny newborns are. My baby kept kicking while I was holding her, think he got jelous lol! My friend had a section cos baby was breeched and she looked good, and back to her normal slim self...cow lol!

The weather is lovely but i do get too hot sometimes, thank god i wont be pregnant over the summer.


----------



## anti

So my SIL has announced her baby's name. Dylan... Really happy for them but I'd picked out Dillon for us if we had a boy... Guess that's what happens when you don't share name ideas. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> waves - thats so scary! and exciting maybe she will come on time or a little bit earlier then? that would be good cos going over woudl suck if you are already experiencing that pelvic pressure and pains. I hope she doesn't come too early though!
> 
> Well last night I thought I was going into labour and panicked a bit! Silly me. I had contractions every 7 - 10 minutes for about an hour and some of them started getting quite painful so I got up and went to the bathroom and then took some pain relief and went to bed to lay down and see if the laying down helped and sure enough it went away Had some more again today like last night but I change what I am doing and it seems to go away again. I keep thinking how on earth am I gunna know cos it really does feel like the start of labour only it stops! Its waaaay to early anyways, I just want to get to 34 35 weeks and then I wont be so panicky about it all.
> I hope I still get May babies, 1st of May!! At this rate it aint looking likely though. They are just not allowed to come on the 20th of April

To add to it all, I had sudden ankle/leg/foot swelling last night. I'd been off my feet all day so it really had me worried but after a decent night's sleep, it seems to have gone away. No idea what's going on or when she'll be trying to make her exit but as long as I get to full-term, I'm ok with it. I just wish I were at full-term already haha. Crazy about the contractions though!!! Stay put babies!!



yazzy said:


> Waves...I had a smiliar thing with the pains yesterday. I know baby has been head down since about 19 weeks but I was thinking yesterday he/she was a bit lower because I couldn't stop running to the loo for a wee, had lots of pelvic soreness and just overall being really uncomfortable...so far today though I am ok so not sure what is going on!

Yeah, I had the pains 2 nights ago and yesterday wasn't AS bad but then by the end of the day, I had leg/foot/ankle swelling out of nowhere even though I'd been off my feet nearly all day. That went down this morning but I feel like she's still really low. These babies really do like to drive us crazy!


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> So my SIL has announced her baby's name. Dylan... Really happy for them but I'd picked out Dillon for us if we had a boy... Guess that's what happens when you don't share name ideas. Back to the drawing board.

Forgot to multi-quote this --- that's a shame :( Hope you guys are able to come up with something else you like just as much.


Tomorrow we're going to try another maternity photo shoot and hope my daughter is a bit more cooperative. It's supposed to rain today which means the ground will be all muddy for outdoor shots tomorrow which really bums me out but hopefully we can still find a useable outdoor location. I don't want all my pictures in front of a backdrop.


----------



## RBurnett

We have not shared our babies name but Im the next out of friends of have a baby so thats a gud thing. I would cry if someone had taken my babies name :(

Waves I hope your next shoot is gud, does your mum take the photos?


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah my Mom does it for me.


----------



## luci and bump

Wavescrash- I love the feet one :) it would look lovely blown up onto a canvas on your wall :)

Yazzy, sounds like you have a very exciting weekend ahead of you!! 

I had a bit of a up and down day. Went to my OH's house to collect some clothes for him, as have booked us into a hotel for 2 nights when he gets back from Thailand, and don't want him to be cold or stinky! His friend came out to start his car, whilst I got the baby clothes out of the car. Then, I locked the car door so we could carry the bags back to my car. Then Joe said he'd best get back before someone stole my OH's car. Thats when I realised the keys were in the ignition, and I'd locked the door! Luckily I know a mechanic, who came and saved the day! Managed to prise the door open enough to get a metal rod through to open the window and unlock the car. Probably my most embarrassing pregnant moment so far haha.

Then I found out we had to dress "sporty" for work tonight, to raise money for sports relief. So I managed to squeeze myself into a pair of my old cheer shorts, and found a t-shirt long enough to not expose any flesh when I moved. dug out an old cheer bow and set off for work. Got there, and was told they didn't need me anymore! 
So my housemate and I arranged to spend the night together, as we haven't hung out in ages, and she's been feeling a bit down recently, since finding out her boyfriend had cheated on her with his ex, who is also my housemates cousin! 
I get home, and she is getting ready to go to town with another of my housemates! Was a bit annoyed about it, but figured I'd watch some TV and get an early night, as I was worken up early this morning.
I spoke to her before she went, as I knew her ex would be in town tonight, as its his birthday today. She is the sort of person who uses sex to feel loved, and falls into bed with people without hours of meeting them. One weekend she went out three nights in a row, and brought a different man home each night! Including the best man of a wedding she went to! So I said, that as she was upset about them splitting up, that she should take some time out, and feel happier on her own before getting with anyone else. Especially as she told me she hadn't been using protection with her ex, and isn't on the pill! According to her, she'd be ok, because he always pulled out.
So I went up to bed, was sound asleep, and have just been woken up by possibly THE loudest sex I have ever heard! It was vile!!! It literally lasted about 30 minutes of moaning and screaming and the bed banging against my wall. I assumed she had brought yet another stranger home with her, but no. Her ex is here again! 
I know it isnt easy when you care about someone, but if they're going to cheat on you with your own family, then you must be pretty stupid to take them back!! He is a horrible man! He asked her not to tell her family about them, because him and his ex were still "friends" apparently, and he didn't want that to become awkward.
I think she's a mug!! Not sure how much of my anger is through being woken up, and how much of it is how little respect she has for herself, and for our advice!! He wouldn't even hold hands with her walking through town incase someone saw them! 
I don't think I'll be able to bite my tongue next time she asks for my opinion or advice! I really cannot wait to move out!!! Can't wait for it to be just me, my OH, and one of our friends! 

Sorry about the rant, am just so, so pissed off!!!!


----------



## zephyr

My baby name has been taken by a friend too but I dont care I'm still naming her Aria :p Found out yesterday, they asked what name we had picked out and I told her and she was like omg thats what we picked. We hadn't spoken for a few months so I'm not fussed. I figured its such a beautiful name and my hearts been set on it since the moment I saw it. No way I am changing it even if 10 friends called their babies it.
One of my best friends and I when I moved away 11 years ago we both had a daughter each and when I moved back to my hometown got back in touch and he had named his daughter Rose as well!!! His is 2 years younger I think so I got in first haha! but its actually pretty cool now we refer to them as 'the roses' and its always 'my Rose or your Rose' and they are really good friends now, so same names do work out.

Waves sorry to hear about your pains and foot swellings! I have been getting these contractions every evening now for an hour or two, but they go away. Here's hoping in 4 weeks time they end up being the real thing!

Today is such a stinky day! I am stuck at home all by myself cos my mum when she moved to oz put her house on the market and it sold and today we have a new couch (from mums house) being dropped off but they were very vague about when this will be happening so I have had to have someone home all day long but we had a kids birthday party to go to and sadly I had to stay home while OH took the kids :( and I am sad cos I miss out on cake, but I want this couch so badly I dont wanna miss the delivery! Its a nice couch and it has to be today else its going to be put into storage.

Anyways I am just totally bummed that I miss out on birthday cake. Thats so sad aye, dont care about the party or anything else.......just the cake. Oh I am so pregnant!
Oh and whats worse is I snuck out with my girls this morning to do our easter shopping and brought all our easter eggs and so now.....I'm home alone......craving chocolate.....and I am surrounded by chocolate yummy eggs and I am trying so hard not to eat them! That would be a really bad mum moment. Also I gave OH the lecture this morning about how hes not to eat any early this year cos I'm not buying anymore....I would never hear the end of it if I touch a single one! ohhh this is bad lol


----------



## zephyr

luci - sorry about your day/night and I dont blame ya about your friend. Love makes us do some stupid things but that's a bit far. He will just keep using her as long as she lets him but unfortunately some people cannot see this for themselves. Its really frustrating and really sad to watch but there's not a lot we can do. He really sounds like a pig. When are you moving out? I bet you can't wait!!


----------



## luci and bump

I move in to our new flat May 25th :) so still a long time yet :( 
They kept me up until 3am last night!! And then woke me up at 7am this morning with more sex noises! I'm so pissed off!! I can "almost" understand that last night she was drunk, but to carry it on this morning, when people are trying to sleep?! I need to get up and have breakfast, but I can hear her crashing around like a bear with a bad head and I know I'll snap at her. Surprise surprise the man has already left!
Heard her talking to another of our housemates, she's going out again tonight!! Wish my OH didn't have his friend staying in his flat whilst he's away! I could have gone and slept there!! 

On the plus side, my OH gets back 10pm on Wednesday :D I literally cannot wait :D I've missed him so, so much! I've warned him, he best enjoy his last few days, because he is never, ever going again!! Have booked us into a nice hotel for 2 nights as a surprise :) And we're gonna spend two days, just the two of us, before we both start working our bums off to move house! 
Do you think it would be really lame to make a welcome home banner? :blush:


----------



## anti

Luci I'm so glad your OH is gonna be back so soon!!! :) you must be so so excited! Hope he likes the surprise hotel as well... You're so thoughtful! 

I've been getting some really painful cramps at the top of my bump today and last night... Will just keep an eye on it and see how it goes. It's such a gorgeous day today and I can't go do anything coz OH is at work and he's left his son here with me. :( gonna take the dogs out in a bit though for a little walk. 

This week is gonna be a bit busy for me... Excited! Midwife on Thursday, scan on Friday and baby shower on Saturday. :) getting all excited now... Still waiting for my nursery furniture though... Could still take 3 weeks!!


----------



## wavescrash

luci and bump said:


> Wavescrash- I love the feet one :) it would look lovely blown up onto a canvas on your wall :)

Thanks! I was thinking of doing something like that with it :)

Sorry to hear about your roommate. That's always a pet peeve of mine. I've had noisy roommates in the past when it came to the bedroom. I would bang on the wall, yell at them to keep it down or throw things at their door. Make them feel uncomfortable since they made me feel uncomfortable. It's my least favorite part about living with other people.

Yay for your OH coming home so soon. Have fun at your hotel stay :)



zephyr said:


> Waves sorry to hear about your pains and foot swellings! I have been getting these contractions every evening now for an hour or two, but they go away. Here's hoping in 4 weeks time they end up being the real thing!

Thanks. It's bound to happen though so I guess I'll just deal with it haha. I can't imagine having contractions regularly like you've been! Hopefully it settles down for you a little bit.



Attempting another photo shoot today and then have my oldest staying the night. We're going to make some rainbow-colored sugar cookies so fingers crossed they both turn out well haha.


----------



## zephyr

Thanks I hope so too! I know I am still early but 34 weeks is only a week away! well less than that and that was my goal.....relax once I reach 34 weeks. Then its only another 2 more weeks after that till 36 weeks and we have been told to expect them any time after then. I cannot believe in 3 weeks time I will be in that stage where they could come any second. I am so excited but freaking out!! I'm trying to arrange everything. 
I feel like there's so much to do and I am going to be caught off guard! I hope not

I managed to leave the easter eggs alone yesterday :) OH went and brought me a big choc bikkie icecream when he got home. yuuuummmm and chocolate milk :p
I got my couches too! I am so happy :D They look wonderful.

Today OH starts work later so I snuck in a sleep in but got woken up to BOTH babies trying to fight my ribs for more space. So it was on both sides of me. 
They do it one at a time usually I'll get woken up after about an hour of sleep sometimes less cos one twin wants me to roll over to the other side cos its having a mad spazz on my ribs.....so I do and then the same happens with the other one so I'm forever rolling over. Anyways the pain on both sides was enough to get me out of bed.


----------



## frangi33

Hey Zephyr sounds like your twins are kickin up a storm - you must have the patience of a saint! I know when my LO starts getting over active it really starts to hurt!

Had mw app yest she said baby was still head down facing my left side with hands and feet kicking out to the left which made sense to me, my fundal height has shot up and she said if it carries on she will arrange a growth scan - however we discovered the answer today when we went for our 4d scan - babies legs are measuring 34 weeks in length but baby is only 31+5 so she's going to be very tall!

Scan was lovely although shots were pretty poor due to baby snuggling into my bladder - she spend the entire scan sucking her middle finger - we had to apologise to the sonographer for our little girls conduct! See piccies below in the other she's pretending to be a rapper :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







BB_10.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8









BB_7.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## yazzy

Gorgeous pics of your little girl Frangi! And looks like you are going to have one with long legs!! 

Anti hope your cramps ease up soon, its probably just stretching and growing, I know i've grown a lot in the last couple weeks.

I had my hen do yesterday...a tame affair as being 33 weeks pregnants allows! It was a surprise and we went to a health spa, had a swim in the pool, time to chill and a precriptive manicure so had my hands all massaged before getting my nails done, we then had a very sophisticated afternoon tea....hee hee at least I can say I was sophisticated once in my life lol! It was sooo lovely of my friend to organise and she did really well. So now it is countdown....5 weeks until the wedding!!!


----------



## frangi33

Ah yazzy thats exactly what I'm doing for my hen do in May - we're having a vintage tea party after a day at the spa, its a joint hen with my friend who's getting married the weekend after me.

Did you find you could do much in the spa? I'm thinking of opting for their pregnancy package.


----------



## yazzy

frangi I couldn't use the steam, sauna and tropicana rooms and was quite limited on treatments I think but a manicure was lovely and it was really nice to just chill so very enjoyable :)


----------



## zephyr

Frangi - they don't seem to kick all that much partly because I just don't think there is much room in there to do so but the do stretch alot and try to wiggle and get more room. Sometimes I'll get hard jabs to the ribs but mostly its just pressure where they are stretching or pushing on them. As soon as I roll over to the other side the one doing it wriggles and it stops.

I had pretty much no sleep last night I am exhausted!!! My daughter woke up crying and couldn't sleep cos she was sore, growing pains and bad dream and that woke my son up. So here I was at 2am still awake! I got up every hour to pee after that and OH let me sleep till 7:30am where I had to get up and make school lunches etc.
When I got up at 6am last I felt like I blinked my eyes and it was 7:30 already :( Anyways ohhhh so tired!
Its days like this all I can think about is a nice cup of coffee! but I have gone this long without would be a shame to ruin that now so had a hot chocolate instead.......doesn't quite have the same effect though :(


----------



## Ems77

Finally made it north to the mall with the Lush store in it yesterday and blew $63.00(including tax) whew!!!! 

Bought a pack and play and stroller/carseat combo today with the chunk of change my step mom gave us at he baby shower she threw yesterday. Yes, i had two of them. Has to do with the fact that my dad left her ubruptly for a woman MY age and she is still part of the family, because we all think it was a jackass move therefore, events and things are done separately,lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Oh zephyr, I can relate to the lack of sleep.

My daughter stayed the night last night and we attempted to make homemade rainbow-color sugar cookies from scratch. OH & I don't know much about baking or anything domestic-like so it was a big mess and we went through 2 batches of dough and wasted almost an entire bag of sugar & flour. The cookies didn't finish until after midnight, they were cooked a few minutes too long and made a huge mess. My daughter loved doing it though and loves the cookies so that's all that matters but we stayed up far later than any of us wanted to or my daughter needed to. This made her pretty cranky and to top it off, she had a super loose tooth that was made MORE loose when she brushed her teeth and I tried talking her into letting me take it out (it fell out today, was _barely_ hanging on) but she threw a tantrum and eventually we all went to bed around 1am. Tossed and turned all night and I woke up at 8am with her sitting next to my bed staring at me. I will never understand how kids can get little sleep and wake up so early with as much energy as they do.

She woke up and was ready to go, go, go. She was here until nearly 4pm and I took a short nap after she left but I'm exhausted haha. Makes me wonder how on Earth I'm going to deal with a newborn again.

OH went out to spend time with his brother for a few hours. I really don't mind because I want him to have fun and have a life outside of us and our apartment but at the same time (and due to my hormones) I'm upset because he got to go out and do something whereas I'm stuck at home, pregnant. Even if I had been invited I wouldn't have wanted to go... it just bums me out to think that I have no actual friends to hang out with and the "friends" I do have would rather do everything other than hang out with the pregnant girl who can't do much, can't afford to go out, can't be out long or can't drink anymore. Oh well... I'll get over it. Just needed to whine somewhere.


----------



## zephyr

Waves - Awh I can relate with the friend thing! I had just started hanging out with my friends again before I got pregnant, the occasional night out and a few drinks or whatever but since being pregnant no one wants to know me even my coffee dates have stopped!! :( So when OH gets invited out I feel a bit the same too. 

Surprisingly I am still on my feet lasting my day with a bit of energy and managed to clean even and run some errands! had two hot chocolates today though and 4 mallowpuffs, guess the sugar kept me going :p I know the tiredness is going to hit though just hoping it does after the kids have all been fed and in bed. I still have to pick my daughter up from ballet and my son from daycare yet and cook dinner! 

Vaurissa - Ohhhh its so easy to spend money there hehe I hope you like what you got! I still have oodles left over from xmas and from the xmas sales they had....I stocked up big time at the half price sale so I am glad I can satisfy my Lush cravings without having to spend any money. 

We brought a whole bunch of baby clothes today off a friend, $5 a bag for boys clothes (we got 3 bags) so now we are short on girls clothing! Sometimes I think it would be so much easier having two girls or two boys. This getting clothes for one of each thing is hard! Cos I have to keep going through it all to see what I do or dont have.


----------



## zephyr

OMG I also forgot to write today I was inches away from being in a car accident!! and it would not of been pretty. We were going straight and someone turning pulled out right in front of the person who was about a car length ahead of us in the lane next to us. If it wasnt for the fact that person reacted so quickly the crash would of happened right in front of us and we would of most likely of been stuck in that awful position of not having any time to stop or even see it coming!
My heart literally stopped for a second there and the rush of adrenaline gave me a contraction! 
Made me all paranoid about driving now! Some people just shouldn't be driving.


----------



## wavescrash

:( What a close scare! Glad to hear it was all avoided though. But I can relate. I've become so much more paranoid of other drivers lately.


----------



## Ems77

Yeah, I love that I could stock up finally. I actually make my stuff last longer by dividing it too, I 'cut' it up, if you will, makes me feel a lot better as we re far from rich lmao!

I feel ya with the car thing, I, like Waves, have been finding myself A LOT more paranoid about other drivers!


----------



## zephyr

Yeah I been driving like a real nana. Well I already do, but now even more so haha  Tell me bout it though! Just goes to show how easy these things happen and you can be the most careful attentive driver ever, its not you you have to worry about! Its everyone else. OH can't drive so I am behind the wheel all the time and I'm very close to not being able to drive just cos my belly touches the steering wheel now.

I cut some of my Lush stuff up too, always the soaps definitely and few other things else they just go too fast and yah same here, I'd love to blow that kind of money on nice things like that but we aint rich either haha.

33 week photo! My top looks absolutely rediculous, my pants are now starting to roll down on themselves, same with my knickers! and my tops, all the big ones that would of been fine for maternity wear just aint cutting it anymore
An in case you are wondering, yes thats right, my bump is so high up above my ribs! So uncomfortable!! My bump starts under my boobs! and ends really low by my pelvic bone. 48 cms it was last time they measured it
 



Attached Files:







33.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ems77

I have to wear my long lace camis under most of my tops these days or the bottom of my belly shows:dohh: Not investing in maternity clothes though, not worth it to me. My bath tonight was purple (phoenix rising bath bomb):cloud9: Those babies have definitely taken over! By doesn't drive, do you mean he is bad:haha:at it or doesn't have his license?


----------



## wavescrash

So we did another maternity photo shoot with my Mom. It went a lot better this time as my daughter was a bit more cooperative (short-lived but still!) The weather didn't cooperate so all the outdoor shots I'd wanted couldn't really be accomplished. Still not a huge fan of the editing but my Mom doesn't have an updated copy of Photoshop and hasn't messed with it in months so I'm sure she's lost a bit of her touch (all her photo shoots from my daughter growing up were great.) So I've just learned to accept it and be grateful she was willing & able to take any (especially since we can't afford a pro photographer.) Anyway, here are some shots from the second photo shoot.
 



Attached Files:







405135_3028748713130_1095183893_32447888_1294520594_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9









529549_3028286141566_1095183893_32447746_1267621106_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 9









534246_3028529347646_1095183893_32447816_1353682762_n.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9









545097_3028268061114_1095183893_32447729_57943515_n.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8









547493_3028670831183_1095183893_32447862_663737435_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wavescrash

And a few more :)
 



Attached Files:







551367_3028654910785_1095183893_32447857_1226924624_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









552343_3028875036288_1095183893_32447931_1876518715_n.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 2









554804_3028873756256_1095183893_32447930_743769224_n.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 3









556529_3028400304420_1095183893_32447782_1551571072_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3









564240_3028616709830_1095183893_32447837_661067196_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RBurnett

Just wanted to share that i got my scan today at 2.00. To check my placenta has moved, fingers cross and hopefully what I think is his head under my ribs is his bum!.

Waves - your photos are lovely :)

Zephyr - nice bump photo, I had to buy new clothes this weekend cos nothing fits even though i dont think my bump has grown one bit since 29 weeks!

Will update you with the scan as soon as possible :)


----------



## anti

Good luck rburnett. I'm sure it would have moved!! I have my scan on Friday.


----------



## luci and bump

Zephyr- wow!! those babies sure have taken over! Its crazy to think that at 33 weeks, you're bigger than most people are full term! Its also quite scary to think that in just over 4 weeks, the first of us May mummies will start to pop!!!

Wavescrash- Glad your daughter was a bit happier this time :) I like the second one you posted, of you kissing your OH and your daughter kissing your bump :) I like the feet one on the black background, but think I prefer it on the white background, looks sharper I think :)

Rburnett- hope the scan shows your placenta has moved! What will happen if it hasn't? I hope that its a bum, not a head under your ribs too :)

I'm starting to count down the days until my OH gets home!! Wednesday night can't come soon enough!!! He is never going away ever again!! part of me wishes I could do the same, just pack up and leave for a month, as I don't think he realises how hard it is for the one left behind! But, with a baby on the way, I can't go anywhere, and once baby is here, I won't want to go anywhere!!
I start my physio classes today, not really sure its going to do much though, reading the leaflet the midwife gave me, its a pregnancy pilates class? I guess we'll see! A bit of a pain that I'll have to pay to park at the hospital though! 
I can't believe I'm 31 weeks this week! Considering I found out when I was about 6 weeks, its gone so, so fast!! As uncomfortable as I am, I'd be happy for the baby to stay inside another 9 months lol, don't feel ready for it to come out yet!!! 

Also, I'm thinking of making a banner (only a very little one!) to take to the airport when I go to pick up my OH, do you think thats lame? :blush:


----------



## yazzy

Rburnett hope you scan went well, update us when you can. I have my scan to check the placenta has moved in 2 weeks time.

Luci not long til your OH gets back...exciting times for you!

Ummm can't remember everything i've read now oops...my memory is shocking at the moment lol!

Well physio tomorrow, midwife Wednesday and doctors Thursday about being signed off oh and my last antenatal class on Friday...where have those 4 weeks gone! Loving this sunny weather...long may it continue!


----------



## kwood

RBurrentt, 

Hope your scan went well 

Anti,

Hope yours goes well on Friday. 

Hi Ladies, 

I had my growth scan today. It was short and sweet, lasted maybe 2 minutes at the most (makes the hour round trip drive seem long) but it was nice to see little one again and when looking at the head she said 'do you see those fuzzy lines?, that's the babies hair' which was really neat and nice to know the baby won't be bald.

She estimated the weight to be 6lbs and said that it should be around 8 lbs at birth if I go near my due date. 

Have midwife appointment and last antenatal class on Wed and that is pretty much it (other than fortnight MW appointments) until baby comes. Can't wait now, want to meet our little man or little lady soon.


----------



## RBurnett

well...He is only 3lb 6oz, right at the bottom of the growth scale so I have to have scans every 2 weeks. If his growth doesn't improve then they look at me having him at 38 weeks. 
They didn't check placenta cos he said as im having more scans they check next time as it would be a internal scan and he doesn't want to put me through it more then once.
He is head down and its his bum up in my ribs, his face was squashed up against the placenta and he had his legs crossed.
I am not going to worry (try) as everything else is good, fluid levels good and blow flow to him is good. Me and OH are small so that's probably the reason he is too.

Just got to wait and see :/


----------



## anti

Kwood-glad your scan was good. 

Rburnett-I'm sure your little man will be just fine. I know it's hard but try not to worry coz worrying will make things worse. 

Nervous but excited for my scan on Friday now. Hope they do an estimated weight for me.


----------



## RBurnett

Yeah it is hard not to worry, just glad they keeping a good eye on him.

I'm sure they will do his weight.


----------



## wavescrash

luci and bump said:


> Wavescrash- Glad your daughter was a bit happier this time :) I like the second one you posted, of you kissing your OH and your daughter kissing your bump :) I like the feet one on the black background, but think I prefer it on the white background, looks sharper I think :)

Thanks :) I like the feet against the white background more as well. How exciting about your OH coming home soon. Go ahead & make a sign! It'll let him see just how excited you are to have him back!

RBurnett - Definitely don't worry about the scan/size. It can be off by a pound and you still have plenty of time to go for him to play catch up. I was measuring small with my first (3 weeks behind) so I had a growth scan and they were wayyy off. I had her maybe a week later and she was nearly 2 lbs more than they estimated off the scan. Just make sure you're taking your vitamins and if you can, try protein shakes. I know that helped me... Granted, I don't know her size but I've been measuring right on track or ahead this whole pregnancy.


Speaking of, is it standard for growth scans over there? Here we only get them if the doctor suspects a problem but I read about so many ladies overseas getting them just because. I'm a bit jealous haha. I want to know what she looks like at this stage and where we're measuring.


----------



## RBurnett

its not standard, our hospital is being used for studies so they are having all woman have 32-33 weeks growth scans.

U normally only have them if they think ur measuring too small/big or placenta was low last time, like me!

I wouldnt mind having bubs at 38 weeks if they told me too :)


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone!

rburnett - your little one sounds like is gonna be just like mummy & daddy - and great that they are keeping a close eye on you

luci - yay for oh being home - defo go for the banner, that would be so sweet! i'm sure it'll all sink in for oh how hard it's been for you. good luck at the pilates - i've always fancied pilates!

yazzy - hope physio goes well - am also loving the sunshine!

vaurissa - the lush products sound heavenly - enjoy!

kwood - glad your scan went well - it does sound very short but must mean all is perfect i guess

anti - not long til your scan too - keep us posted!

waves - fab photos well done!! i love the one of your daughter cuddling your bump with the red background.. my dh took some pics of me on our wk end away but i look like a blimp 

zephyr - your bump is awesome & from what i can see it really looks all baby - i often think about you lugging 2 about when i'm having a moan! yikes on the near accident - we also had a very close call during our wk end away where we had came across a badly sign posted junction when we nearly drove straight across - dh had to do an emergency stop & managed to put one hand on my bump at the same time! left us v shaken - the sat nav didnt pick it up either.

hey to everyone else!

had a good wk end away although we came back a day early as i've had a stinking cold, think i might have chest infection as on sat my chest was so sore, but i wasn't sure if it was heartburn, or junior being really high under my ribs as it was defo alleviated when walking about - or a mixture of everything! am still coughing like i'm on 40 cigs a day & it's getting on dh's nerves - shame eh *note sarcasm :blush:* i have my 32wk gp apmnt on Wed so will see what she says, am also interested to see if my suspicions at jnr still being tranverse are right

so we had a day at home today - we've also been graced with cracking sunny weather so was up early & did some running about at the bank etc & housework & so on.... but now i'm pooped - i feel really really heavy when walking about - am surprised at how slow i have to go & how i feel like a big lump on the short walk to ds' school... does anyone else feel like this? am also getting loooads of bh's which are so uncomfy... anyhoo enough moaning from me!! still got ironing to do & cello practice to enforce on ds!


x


----------



## RBurnett

Thank ladies, been a bit tearful thinking its my fault :(


----------



## yazzy

Rburnett don't worry about the estimated size...as has been said they can be a fair bit out and if you and your oh are little it would be a shock if he was a giant baby.


----------



## frangi33

Rburnett please don't think its your fault! Babies are all different and I swear the professionals just like to scare us, ~I was told that my fundal height had shot up and if it carried on I'd have to have a scan - like it was my fault!

When we went for a private 3d scan the sonographer told me baby has super long legs and is nice and slim which would explain why I'm measuring large and nothing to worry about!

Big hugs to you x


----------



## loveacupcake

RBurnett said:


> Thank ladies, been a bit tearful thinking its my fault :(

Delurking to say that my sister in law went through the same thing. They scared her to bits saying how her son was not growing well and kept dropping in his percentage curve. They said they may have to induce her at 37 weeks if he continued like that. I believe that her son was about the same weight as yours at the same scan. Well fast forward to last Sunday at 40w+1d she had her 7lb 5oz son and he is doing great. No need to worry these scans can be super off. I had one twin measuring 3lb 11oz at 28w and I wanted to cry I was so scared. I'm a small framed girl with a short torso (5'4" 125lbs). Anyway have my 32 weeks growth scan on Thursday so we will see but I've only gained 25lbs so far. I really think these scans can be off a lb either way. Good luck and don't worry!


----------



## luci and bump

I seem to be measuring on time, so won't get a growth scan :( I'm a bit concerned that i've only put on about 7lbs this whole pregnancy though!!
I think the scans can be waaaay out! My cousin was given growth scans through her pregnancy, because at 28 weeks she was measuring 33, with only one baby. She was told he was going to be enormous, and was really put off trying for a VBAC. In the end she went ahead with it, and although bigger than "average" he was only 9lb 7, so not exactly huge! If they were worried, they'd let you know :)

Am getting so, so excited to see OH. Have got bags packed for the hotel, and gonna go shopping wednesday afternoon for some sparkling grape juice and strawberries etc to have at the hotel :) He apparently has food poisoning though, so it may not be quite the romantic reunion I had hoped for!!
Am about to fake tan and paint my nails, then tomorrow I can make the banner :) Have got lots of lovely glitter etc :D it feels like a million christmases and birthdays all rolled into one!!! :D


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - oh yeah they sure have taken over! phoenix rising? that sounds awesome! I don't think I have ever seen that here. They like to bring out new things for us over here that way we go in and stock up on it thinking its not coming back :p
As for the driving well he has his learners but has never driver a car. I think everyone's too scared to teach him hahaha

Waves - Great photos! 

Luci - I know, its very scary thinking about how soon the births are. I can't wait to start seeing all the birth announcements and photos of course!! I actually keep forgetting I'm only 33 weeks tbh! Each day my movement is restricted even more.
Good luck for when your OH gets home, not long now! woohoo fake tan and painted nails!! I have been wanting to tan and do my nails for so long but I physically cant, so I'mma have to show off my pasty white legs in the delivery suite with unkempt feet lol 

kwood - Your growth scan only lasted 2 minutes? omg I never knew they could do them that quickly? They scanned me for almost an hour and a half last week! 6 lbs?! Wow thats awesome!! Congrats

RBurnett - Try not to worry too much, I am sure everything will work out fine :) You get more scans which will rest your mind! 
Also what waves said, protein shakes! pregnancy friendly ones of course......they may help :)

rjsmam - how scary!! Thats really sweet OH put his hand on your bump reacting that way!! 

I started coming down with a cold last night and today I have been plastered to the couch all day! OH even took the day off work cos there wa sno way I was able to look after our son.
I felt okay ish thismorning so managed to make it to my midwife appointment but once I got home I was floored and I am starting to feel a bit iffy again now and am going to make my way back to my bed on the couch and stay there till bedtime. I'm only just functioning barely atm cos I just had my dose of paracetemol but once that starts wearing off before the next dose can be taken I feel so gross :( 
It was just yesterday I was telling my cousin how glad I was to have escaped all the colds and flus that have been going around and not even an hour later I started feeling it haha couldn't believe it! I blame the lack of sleep the night before.
Babies are doing fine, heard them both loud and clear, didn't get measurements this time though, someone paged her and she had to race off and cut my appointment short. Don't need them anyways, it just for curiosity sake now! and her appointments are extras to keep in touch till the babies are born.

Uggh hopefully I am better tomorrow. Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Ems77

RBurnett said:


> well...He is only 3lb 6oz...

I had my first at 38+1 and she only weighed 5lb 8oz. So prob about 3lb6oz right where you are... She is now a 5'5 13 yr old O_O it's amazing what they do! :hugs:


----------



## RBurnett

Thank you ladies, its so hard not to worry even though i promised the consultant I wouldnt.

I love this baby so much already, he is my world and i want to give him the best. 

Looking forward to the next scan to see is he has grown!


----------



## bumpin2012

R - 3lbs 6oz sounds like an ok weight for 33 weeks... I wonder why they told you its small??? I would be concerned if he was in the 2 lb range, but 3-6 sounds fine... babies put on like 1/2 a week, so you would be looking at a 7 lbs baby at 40 weeks... 

Z- I hope you start to feel better! My OH has a man cold...so naturally the world is ending...lol... Its so weird to think that babies could start arriving in the next few weeks!!! Im 35 weeks today! only 2 weeks until "full term" Im starting to freak out a little now...lol. I have such a long to do list to get done before the baby comes, and no energy to do it!!!


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Ladies :wave:

Do you realise that as 37-42wks is normal gestation, its entirely likely birth stories will start in the next week or so?? :yipee:

How prepared is everyone feeling now? I did my first load of baby washing at the weekend, I can honestly say dealing with laundry has never caused so many smiles :cloud9:


----------



## RBurnett

Bumpin - on their graph it says he is small for 33 weeks. I'm feeling a lot more positive today and just hope the next 2 weeks go quick. I'm dreading the night before and morning of the scan.

I can not wait till next Thursday to leave work im struggling and think im going to call in sick 2mo to have some rest. My feet are massive and its just too hot at work.


----------



## anti

Can't believe how fast time is going!!! I've started on the washing baby clothes and bedding. Honesty in denial about how soon these babies are gonna be here. I'm enjoying being able to wake up when I like and not worry about anything... Although when bubs is here I'm sure I'll be even happier!!! :) just can't believe how fast it's gone!


----------



## wavescrash

I've been working on her laundry for a couple weeks now. Maybe get a load of it done every week. If we had our own washer and dryer (instead of sharing a set with the whole apartment building) I'd be doing it more often but it's annoying to walk down there for all the clothes we have right now hahaha.

I was just thinking about how her room is so not ready and there's so much I still need to do. Pretty crazy!


----------



## zephyr

I been doing washing here too :p washed my cloth nappies and clothing. We brought some more boys clothing and now our boy pile from newborn to 3 months looks so much bigger than the girls :( so now I am trying to find some more girls clothing! uggh its so hard.

I am still sick, took some paracetemol at 6am this morning so again I managed to function through till now. Daughter is home sick today now though :( and I am dreading when OH catches it! The world really does end when men get sick! Why is that?!


----------



## rjsmam

hey all...

zephyr - i can sympathise - have also been suffering from crappy cold - hope it's gone soon for you!

i had the most odd and painful sensation last night, i *think* it might have been junior moving, or trying to move from the tranverse position - it was really odd & so painful down one side, whilst a big lump stuck out the other side... all day i've been obsessing trying to figure out if he/she's turned.... 

i have my 32 wk check up with my gp tomorrow - apparently in the uk the dr wants to see you once & we're supposed to see them instead of mw... have any other uk ladies seen their gp at this apmnt? not sure what to expect - it doesn't list any tests on my schedule so perhaps she won't even feel for position......


x


----------



## luci and bump

rjsmam said:


> hey all...
> 
> i have my 32 wk check up with my gp tomorrow - apparently in the uk the dr wants to see you once & we're supposed to see them instead of mw... have any other uk ladies seen their gp at this apmnt? not sure what to expect - it doesn't list any tests on my schedule so perhaps she won't even feel for position......
> 
> 
> x

According to the schedule in my maternity notes, I don't have a 32 week appontment! I had one March 23rd, when I was 30+2, and my next one isnt until april 20th, when I'll be 34+2! Isn't it strange how much it can change from region to region!


----------



## Ems77

I have washed all the clothes and have plenty of diapers so I'm good. Lol
Honestly, I can't wait until she's here, I am so damn uncomfortable! Having painful Braxton hicks the last two days, it's really interesting to say the least.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi ladies, 

I just thought i would pop in and see how you are all going??? your all coming so close to giving birth of your beautiful babies, I know i will dread the 11 May as that's when my lil angel would be born but I thought i would pop in and say Hi and let you all know that I am expecting my lil Rainbow baby due Sept 18th so I am so excited. I have been on here every now and then to see what exciting things have been happening but i have never commented since i lost my bub until now ... so i am wishing you all loads and loads of luck for your births which are just around the corner.... i will be popping back in to see how its all gone. much love Erin


----------



## yazzy

Erin lovely of you to pop on here and comment, I understand how hard it may be for you come May as I lost my first baby and last August would have been when mine was due. It is really nice to see you pregnant and due in September...wishing you all the best with your pregnancy :)

Cliqmo yep i'm sure some babies will start arriving in the next few weeks...crazy to think that really!! I'm hoping mine stays in until the 1st May at least because I need to get through my wedding lol.

Is anyone else starting to feel sore and tender really low down - like bottom of your bump and pelvic area??? I have noticed it over the last week that i'm getting sore especially as the day goes on. 

I think the appointments do vary depending on where you live, here in the South West I had an appointment at 28 weeks, 31 weeks and now today is my 34 week appointment then I think it is 36 and 38 weeks and then maybe weekly until baby is here. 

I have washed all the clothes that are in babies hospital bag but today I am going to start all the other clothes as it is sooo nice out there it can dry on the line. I don't have a huge amount though...plenty of babygros etc but once we know if we have a boy or girl i'm going on a shopping trip with my mum to get lots more!! 

I am sooo excited about baby arriving, just cannot wait to meet him or her...can't wait to see if we have a Stanley or Lola! (Baby names if we have a boy or girl).


----------



## RBurnett

I only see the midwife and not the dr and im glad because my dr doesn't know much about pregnancy etc!

I had a gud day not worrying about baby weight and today after my thread asking what their babies weigh at 33 and all worry again..come on 11th April!


----------



## anti

Erin thank you for popping by to say hi. That was lovely of you!! 

Rburnett please don't stress yourself out anymore! Your baby will be fine. The less you worry about it the sooner your scan will come round!

Yazzy I'm like you.... Got loads of baby grows but till bubs is born and we know what it is we can't buy any other clothes! Can't wait to buy little outfits and stuff!! :)


----------



## luci and bump

TODAY IS THE DAY MY OH GETS HOME!!!!!
Have been up since 8, am so excited!!! have been keeping myself busy :) This is the banner I made for him :) Do you think its ok? or is it a bit girly haha
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-28 14.17.01.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy said:


> Is anyone else starting to feel sore and tender really low down - like bottom of your bump and pelvic area??? I have noticed it over the last week that i'm getting sore especially as the day goes on.
> 
> I think the appointments do vary depending on where you live, here in the South West I had an appointment at 28 weeks, 31 weeks and now today is my 34 week appointment then I think it is 36 and 38 weeks and then maybe weekly until baby is here.

Yeah, definitely more sore down there. I think it's because of the added weight as baby is getting bigger and if any of our LO's have engaged, that'll do it too.

My appointments are all different because I started seeing my doctor at 6 weeks as opposed to 8 weeks since my last 2 pregnancies ended in losses. So I was going 2 weeks before I should have for most of the pregnancy. I go back at 35 weeks and then 36, 37, 38, 39 and 40 weeks. I see her again next Thursday and then I'm on to weekly appointments which is pretty freaking crazy! I never thought I'd get to that point.


----------



## RBurnett

luci - thats so sweet, i bet ur sooo excited to see him. I couldnt deal with OH going away so u done so well up to now.

Repacking me bag and realsied the clothes for him are going to be too big, my sister helped as she has done this twice, she said to get a few tiny baby clothes and then pack a few new borns just incase!!.

I wont buy to many tiny baby stuff cos im hoping after bfeeding him he will soon plump out. Im getting sooo excited esp as we might be meeting him a lil sooner :)


----------



## yazzy

Rburnett i've also packed some early/tiny baby vests in the hospital bag because even a 7lb baby can be swamped in newborn. Please try not to worry, depending how tall you and your OH are could be why your LO is slightly smaller. A friend had her baby girl at 34weeks and she was 3lb...she's now a very healthy 13 year old.

Luci lovely banner, bet you are so excited meeting your OH today!

Anti it will be so fun going to buy some little outfits when our LO's are here...I can't wait!

I've had my 34 week midwife appointment today, had glucose in my urine sample - oops! She thinks it may be because I had had a drink of squash just before taking my sample...she'll check again in 2 weeks and if it shows again I have to go for a glucose test or something. Apart from that baby is doing great, head down still and heartbeat nice and strong and i've grown 3cm in 3 weeks.

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather and having a good day :)


----------



## RBurnett

yazzy - glad ur mw appointment went well and hopefully it was just the drink u had.

I feel more happier and will just see how it goes at the next scan. He moves around a gud amount so that makes me feel better. Yeah my friend baby was 7lb 5oz and new born was too big for her.

Im not sure weather to call in sick again 2mo or go to work. I hate pulling a sickie but i felt so much better at home, my sister came round with my nephew and we walked to shop and watched mickey mouse club house and i just feel better in my self. My feet didnt swell as much as normal and i was cool in my house and not too hot. I only got till next Thursday but that seems soo far away still.

Im just thinking about my baby shower this sunday and im soo excited, my sister and mum have organised it all and i got about 20 ppl def coming :)


----------



## cliqmo

I have been in an unbearably foul mood all day, which is only showing faint signs of leaving now I am on way home from work and its a sunny evening. 

It is really unlike me :shrug: anyone got any tips for shaking it off?'


----------



## Ems77

cliqmo said:


> I have been in an unbearably foul mood all day, which is only showing faint signs of leaving now I am on way home from work and its a sunny evening.
> 
> It is really unlike me :shrug: anyone got any tips for shaking it off?'

Delivery:haha: Sorry, couldn't help it. How about an email from one of my customers:

My company is in the US and sells books on Amazon for a penny. We recoup cost through shipping which is $3.99 (in the states). They pay about 2 for the book and two for shipping. A man contacts us today and asks if we can ship the book for free TO CANADA because it's only a penny... wow, just wow!


----------



## wavescrash

cliqmo said:


> I have been in an unbearably foul mood all day, which is only showing faint signs of leaving now I am on way home from work and its a sunny evening.
> 
> It is really unlike me :shrug: anyone got any tips for shaking it off?'

Do something for yourself (buy a new outfit or piece of an outfit, treat yourself to something super yummy you've been avoiding due to money or being pregnant) and wait until you wake up tomorrow.

Honestly, that's all I can do when I get in those moods. It's due to a hormone-surge most likely and the only thing that helps me is waking up the next day.


----------



## RBurnett

I was the same yesterday cos i just couldnt be bothered to be at work...so i pulled a sickie today! :haha:


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone...

well i was right - junior has turned! although dr said he/she is still very free so isn't to say they won't turn back. after being concerned about getting gd she said my blood sugar was pretty low... my blood pressure is also still low but all in all it's good for junior so all is well 

luci it is amazing the differences - my friend lives 16miles away so next to the same city but her mw apmnts seem different too! i don't have another apmnt til 35 wks.

sorry.... bit of a crappy post today - had another mega stressful day at work & need hot bath for painful ribs & chest from coughing! hope you are all well



x


----------



## frangi33

hospital bag?! I dont even have the bag to pack anything into yet, argh!


----------



## zephyr

I feel much better today! I can actually move and have a little bit of energy and only have a mild sore throat and a bit of a cough now! Phew so glad cos yesterday and the day before was scary. If I'm too sick to move then you know I'm pretty sick :p
OH did a wonderful job of looking after me and the house and cooking etc on top of work! 

Erin - Thanks and congrats! I hope you have a smooth pregnancy :) 

Luci - haha cute banner! How did the meeting go?! Bet it was like xmas. I could not imagine that long without my OH.

cliqmo - eeek sleep usually helps! Hope you feel better

Frangi - haha aww you should get one! I have packed my babies bag and was meant to do mine ages ago but have kept putting it off and I still have not done it. Its gunna be one of those moments where I will be caught offguard and OH will have to pack it for me and he will probably pack me pre pregnancy clothing that will not fit and a whole heap of useless stuff that I don't need. That almost scares me into doing it right now actually.......

I got up to pee 6 times last night!! between 11pm and 6am and that doesn't include all the times I have to sit up rearrange my pillows and roll over cos cramp from lying on one side for too long. This is crazy, the aches and pains I can deal with kinda but this getting up all the time is really annoying me. I am so sleep deprived it aint funny but somehow I am still functioning and getting up to pee during the night is nothing compared to getting up to a newborn.......and I'm gunna have two of them! 
Every time I get up all I can think is "omg, two babies....how on earth?!"

And to top it off my pre teen moody daughter has been testing us the past few days too, little minx. Hope she snaps out of it!


----------



## zephyr

I am freaking out a bit tbh In a little over two weeks time if I go into labour they wont stop it. This is scary! and they said to expect them any time after 36 weeks. omg. I am really nervous about the birth and everything.


----------



## bumpin2012

Z - I think if I went into labour now they wouldn't stop it... Thankfully Im fairly certain im going overdue, so it helps keep me from freaking out...

Feeling like crap as always these days... throwing up every day this week... grrrr. At least the end is in sight.


----------



## zephyr

Aww that does suck! Hope the vomiting is nothing. I have had to up my nausea meds cos I'm back to it again if I don't take them and I am so over vomiting it aint funny.

I think the most irritating part of pregnancy is not knowing if you will go over due or early or what! My window where I can have them is slightly less than everyone else but its still frustrating as anything. I dread reaching 40 weeks (with single babies) and then going over, hopefully yours arrives on time :D

I had two big whopper contractions today 20 mins apart then nothing. They were so painful I thought for sure I would be at the hospital by now. It radiated into my back and was like the worst period pain ever and both lasted a good 40 seconds each. Most painful two so far!
I will be surprised if I make it to 38 weeks tbh. I reckon 36 and a half. 

Every time I get those painful ones I txt OH and tell him its probably nothing but I got the worst contraction so far....its gunna be like the boy who cried wolf, when the real thing comes along hes gunna blow me off and dordle his way home and probably find me spitting out babies!


----------



## wavescrash

Hey ladies... I know it's early still but I started up an Etsy shop and make birth announcements for super cheap. You get the high-resolution, large file so that you can print them off yourselves or get them printed off at the store.

If anyone would be interested when the time comes, check out my Etsy store - https://www.etsy.com/shop/StringAndInk

I'm still adding new designs every day but there are a few things up right now.


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> ... his way home and probably find me spitting out babies!

LOL, that's funny! 

I've had a few of those contractions and they are sooo not freakin' funny!


----------



## yazzy

Zephyr good to hear you had a better day and hopefully that will continue. I think anytime after 34 weeks they don't stop labour as baby should be fine to be born then...can't believe you will have your babies within the next few weeks!!

Cliqmo what normally helps me if i'm abit grrr about something (depending on the weather) a nice soak in the bath with a good book or if its hot and sunny laying out on the grass in the garden with my dogs and again a good book...for me it solves everything :)

I've got to go and see my doctor in a bit due to her signing me off with my coccyx pain...think she just wants to see how i'm getting on. Apart from that I am going to chill today because that really helped my soreness yesterday...laziness is the way forward lol!


----------



## cliqmo

frangi33 said:


> hospital bag?! I dont even have the bag to pack anything into yet, argh!

Me too!! As it stands I am currently using a poly bag :rofl:


----------



## anti

Ah, hospital bags... I keep saying I'm gonna do mine but haven't got that far yet!! Had my 34 week check up today. Heartbeat is strong and bubs is doing well. Got my placenta scan tomorrow... Hopefully they'll estimate baby's weight as well. Baby shower on Saturday!! :) Antenatal classes start next week!!! :)


----------



## RBurnett

Anti good luck with your scan, i still don't know about my placenta as they where too busy with the weight issue. Im sure they will estimate babies weight. I got my baby shower sunday and very excited :)


----------



## RBurnett

A little test...

can anyone tell me what bump photo is the most recent or have they both been taken the same day?
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-11 10.06.28.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 8









2012-03-29 17.22.32 (1).jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wavescrash

The second one looks a bit bigger to me.


----------



## rjsmam

wavescrash said:


> The second one looks a bit bigger to me.

yep me too - but i guess it all depends of time of the day etc?


hospital bag? nope not done that yet...... we don't even have our pram/car seat yet - oops - need to get our backsides into gear!

anyone started drinking raspberry leaf tea? I read somewhere that the suggestion was one cup a day at 32wks - it's not the nicest!


x


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> anyone started drinking raspberry leaf tea? I read somewhere that the suggestion was one cup a day at 32wks - it's not the nicest!

I'm not drinking the tea but I've been taking 2 (500mg) capsules of it each day since 32 weeks.


----------



## bumpin2012

My hospital bags are mostly packed, just a few last minute things to throw in when I decide im actually in labour. I have a checklist, cause im a list maker! I have lists for EVERYTHING...lol

I WAS drinking the tea, but i've been so nauseated these days I just cant stomach it. Im probably going to just start taking the capsules.


----------



## wavescrash

My weekly update today said it's time to start packing the hospital bags :/ I feel like it's too early but I know anything can happen. With my first, they were packed about now. I just don't know what I want to take haha.

I've started packing HER bag. I've got her "coming home" outfit as well as a few different sized other outfits just in case. I have a swaddling blanket. That's it so far. The hospitals here provide a lot for us that I've read they don't overseas so our lists will be markedly different. I should probably get on that though. Just to be safe.


I've been having bad back pain since yesterday as well as being pretty nauseous or completely out of it. I think my blood pressure is all over the place but have no way of checking. I think I'm going to take a warm shower and see if it helps with my back pain and if not, give my OB a ring. Heck... if anything, I'll get to be monitored and an early check to see if my cervix has changed. It's just sharp or radiating pain. No contractions that I can tell but the back pain hasn't let up :/


----------



## kwood

Sorry if this has been asked before but for those ladies having BH contractions, what does it fell like? I don't think I've had anything like a contraction but guess that I will know what it feels like if I get one?


----------



## bumpin2012

If what I think is a BH, then my bump just feels really heavy for like 30 seconds or so.


----------



## rjsmam

kwood said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but for those ladies having BH contractions, what does it fell like? I don't think I've had anything like a contraction but guess that I will know what it feels like if I get one?

i get them a lot - my whole tummy goes rock hard & I can feel the outline of junior - sometimes they're milder than others - some actually take my breath away! not sore just really uncomfortable as it's so tight


x


----------



## Ems77

kwood said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but for those ladies having BH contractions, what does it fell like? I don't think I've had anything like a contraction but guess that I will know what it feels like if I get one?

My tummy gets all hard and it feels like the blood rises to my face too. Painless for me 99.9% of the time. Had 3 or 4 the other day that took my breath away, but only those ever. 

It's akin to the way your stomach/uterus will harden up after an orgasm these days. That itself is a contraction.


----------



## zephyr

Vaurissa - Oh no you too?! haha they are not cool, kinda remind me of what the onset of labour is like and then I'm all "ohhhhh yeah now I remember how uncomfortable that is" 

Yazzy - me either, I get really emotional thinking about it just because its so close and I am excited about it but also very nervous just cause there's two of them. 

kwood - your whole stomach goes hard and sometimes some will feel uncomfortable for about 30 seconds.
They shouldn't hurt though, the only reason mine are starting to hurt is because 4th pregnancy and twins I think, but they have been building up in intensity since about 15 weeks. 

My son and I dropped everyone off for the day and when we passed mcds the little monkey managed to talk mummy into going to there later. hehe So him and I are going on a little lunch date before he goes to daycare :D


----------



## frangi33

I think ive had some very mild bh's but nothing much - so as yet I dont know how much of a pussy I'm going to be, and Im planning a home birth

Yep so plastic bag it is for the hospital bag, but what to pack... guess I will just have to go buy some nice new things such as a lovely fluffy dressing gown :)


----------



## zephyr

Aww nice! My friend brought me a nice fluffy dressing gown for my birthday back in february and its the best thing ever I love it so much :D but now it dont fit my bump, cant wait till in the hospital after the babies are born and I can wrap it all the way round again :D

Well my afternoon has been interesting! Took my son out for lunch he wanted to come back home and eat so we did and somehow he managed to cut the roof of his mouth with his straw! and it just would not stop bleeding......not bad but just enough to taste yuck and annoy him so here I was trying to distract him long enough to put pressure on it to try stop it that way finally after about 20 minutes of fussing round I managed to distract him long enough for it to stop bleeding.
Of course I picked the most uncomfortable chair in the house one that is low and hard to get out of and of course he decides now is a good time to fall asleep! Either that or my singing put him to sleep haha
So I was stuck in this chair for about 40 minutes, had to get OH to ring daycare and say he wont be coming in cos I'm stuck lol

Anyways he was snoring, cos he woke up at 3am and 5am this morning so was buggered the poor little man and I didn't wnana wake him but I finally manged to manouver myself out of the chair and put him into bed. I think the idea of him just drinking a full bottle of juice and not having gone toilet was enough motivation for me to move, didn't really feel like being pissed on today.
Hes fast asleep :D yay and I'm not stuck in that chair anymore! omg that was the longest 40 minutes of my life haha


----------



## kwood

Thanks ladies for the descriptions of BH, I'm not sure I have had anything like that yet but now know not to panic if I do. :happydance:


----------



## RBurnett

Yes the second photo was yesterday 33 + 4 and first one was 31. I couldnt see the difference.

I started to take RLT capsules but read not to if you have a family history of breast cancer (both my mums sisters and myself and mum and sister have all has lumps) also dont take if u have had endometrioius or fibroids so i stopped taking them.


----------



## yazzy

I think i've had BH since about 19 weeks but get a lot more now. My whole bump tightens up and sometimes it is a little uncomfortable but not painful.

I've pretty much packed mine and baby's hospital bags, i'm trying to be organised because with my wedding only 4 weeks away I need to know I have everything for the hospital ready. I think I just need some nipple cream and to sort out my relaxation music, I have bought new pj's, maternity pads, breast pads etc and the other stuff I have at home anyway.

Off to take my dogs out for a walk before it gets too hot, then my last antenatal class at lunchtime today!


----------



## rjsmam

RBurnett  thanks for the reminder  I did read that about the cancer link but totally forgot. My mum died of breast cancer and so did her sister so Im already high risk. I guess I should stop the tea. have only had one cup so far. Might do a little more research on it. I heard EPO is also good at later stages so might need to just try that.

Zephyr  had a mini lol at you being stuck in the chair sorry! Poor you it sounds v uncomfy. The things we do for our kids! I had similar problem last night  at supermarket some dozy moose parked so close to my car I couldnt get in driver door  had to clamber in the passenger side & climb into driving seat  I was livid! Am sure the people at tescos were amused to see!

Man this 3rd tri is really testing me! I have the constant cough which has buggered my chest muscles, so its a toss up to cough & feel the pain or have my lungs fill with crap last night I had horrendous nausea  not sure if is just heartburn/indigestion or the return of the dreaded ms the thought of the nausea for the duration makes me wanna have a tantrum! & then in the early hrs of the morning I woke in agony with leg cramp! And Im still working full time for the next 5wks .. :wacko:

thank crunchie it's friday huh - hope you all having a good day!



x


----------



## RBurnett

rjsman - glad I cold help :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Ohhhh how close are we all to meeting our babies, my pregnancy has just flown by! 

Quick update from growth scan on Monday, got there at 3:15 which was my appointment time and didn't get out till 5:20! Luckily my mum had My daughter or I think we would of had to rebook the appointment there was no seats it was that busy.
Scan went well altho baby's changed position again and his/her head is measuring abit small compared to tummy etc, the estimated weight it 4lb 2oz, But by the growth chart it's still below the middle line, we asked to no gender but another no. Back in another 3 wks for another scan, didn't get any scan pics to share x


----------



## cliqmo

Morning everyone how are you today? 

I decided today is the day to be brave and take / post a bump pic 8-[ 

Hope this works... https://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu204/ali_m_photo/2012-03-300759201-1.jpg

I am 31+1 today and feel enormous, but I think my bump doesn't look so huge to others because I am sporting 40E boobs these days?? :holly: :haha:

What do you think ladies? Most of you are several weeks ahead, do I look big or small to you? 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## hoping29

Cliqmo you look great. Without sounding weird, I wish my legs still looked like that instead of the very dimply tree trunks they have become! Size wise I think you look about right although my bump seems to sit a bit higher.

Hi to all. Sorry I haven't been online much. Ended up having some fetal heart monitoring done this week as baby hadn't moved much but all was well. Can't believe how close everyone is now to meeting their little bundles of joy. I scared myself a bit by watching a few birth videos online - ouch!!


----------



## frangi33

frangi33 said:


> I think ive had some very mild bh's but nothing much - so as yet I dont know how much of a pussy I'm going to be, and Im planning a home birth

Haha I spoke to soon - that'll learn me! :wacko:

Went and bought RLT capsules todays and had my first after lunch - I've now been having proper BH since - what a dumb ass :blush:

Seriously remind me again why were taking something that causes us pain?!


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - OHH NO! that would really pee me off! I doubt I would even be able to climb through the other side! I am surprised you managed haha 
As for my son.....well he woke up grizzy so what did I do? I gave him a cuddle and sat down in the same damn chair and he fell asleep on me again. I just sat there and waited till it was time to get my daughter from school then woke him up. I couldn't believe it lol
Sorry about your cough, I hope it goes soon. Mines still hanging in there also and its hard to get a good cough going to clear it cos no room to fill my lungs :(

Cliqmo - You look fantastic! Such a cute bump :D and I think you look about right too, not small at all!

Got to sleep at 1am last night, woke every hour to pee then got woken up at 7am by kids omg I'm like a zombie! I'm gunna be sleep deprived before the twins are even here! I think I'm gunna have to start catching up on sleep by having naps during the day or something, I feel shattered.


----------



## yazzy

Cliqmo your bump looks pretty normal to me! Mine was very similar around 31 weeks but grew a bit it the 3 weeks after - 3 cms in fact!

Zephyr and so you should sleep! If you are tired then you should rest, i'm finally taking my own advice and have felt a lot better for it this week.

Hoping glad all was ok, these babies do like to worry us occasionally don't they?! I find my LO has a busy few days and moves all the time, then has a lazy day or two. 

I went out last night for a few hours for my soon to be brother in laws birthday...I will now always take my mums advice when she says 'are you sure you want to wear heels?' Hmmm my feet were so painful!! Had a nice time catching up with everyone though. Off to Exeter today, one of my mums cats is at a show there and while we wait for her to be judged i'm going shopping with my mum and sister to hopefully find an outfit for my sister to wear to my wedding...which is 4 weeks today!!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Cliqmo you look fab! An hat of to you for such a fleshy pic lol iv far to many stretch marks :( your bump looks perfect! X


----------



## rjsmam

aw cliqmo you look GREAT ! and bump looks perfect to me :)

and go you in matching undies haha - i have been wearing my oldest chewing gum grey knickers lately lol........ i must get brave enough to post a bump pic at some point - i like to compare bumps & some people are starting to comment how big mine is. I wasn't measured at my 32wk apmnt & last measurement was 28wks when apparently it was slightly small..... 

my husband just shouted at me from upstairs to 'stop coughing' ... like i am doing it just to annoy him.... so shouted back 'stop breathing'..... we love each other really :haha:


x


----------



## RBurnett

wow cliqmo, looking good. Wish I looked like that!

Baby shower tomorrow, I'm so excited. My mum and sister has worked so hard to organise it and sort out games etc, lucky to have them.

My feet are so swollen that they are now sore. I put them up but it doesn't help, going to mention it to the consultant Wednesday. 

Last week at work cant wait to finish Thursday:)


----------



## Ems77

cliqmo said:


> Morning everyone how are you today?
> 
> I decided today is the day to be brave and take / post a bump pic 8-[
> 
> Hope this works... https://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu204/ali_m_photo/2012-03-300759201-1.jpg
> 
> I am 31+1 today and feel enormous, but I think my bump doesn't look so huge to others because I am sporting 40E boobs these days?? :holly: :haha:
> 
> What do you think ladies? Most of you are several weeks ahead, do I look big or small to you?
> 
> Thanks :flower:

You look the same as I did  I'm pretty small (in the bump) too, should prob post some myself. Having a small bump has no bearing on bubs's health, so no worries:winkwink: Besides, you look fab!! I escaped my first pregnancy with no stretch marks at all and only gained 10 lbs from pre-pregnancy weight. She was a small baby, 5.8' but is a BIG girl, 5'5 @ 13!!!:haha:


----------



## wavescrash

cliqmo said:


> What do you think ladies? Most of you are several weeks ahead, do I look big or small to you?

Looking good! You look like you're more on the tall side (at least, compared to me) and look to be right on track size-wise :)


She dropped again last night and the punches and hits to the cervix are so constant. I hope it's doing something to it hahaha. These pictures were taken a day apart (Thursday afternoon on the left, last night on the right.)
 



Attached Files:







34w and 34w1d.png
File size: 219 KB
Views: 9


----------



## zephyr

waves - that picture is amazing haha how much lower can she get?!

Today I did the mother of all jobs I have been putting off for a looooooong time but I knew once the twins were here there was no way it would ever get done. Took me most of the day but its done!!
I needed to get someone round to lift our tank (its a two man lift cos its huge and too heavy for OH on his own) and bring that inside then I needed to set that up for my frogs planting plants, making their little ponds etc and then introducing them to their new home which is about 6 times bigger than their old one :p

I am so tired now! But its done!! I am happy :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Girls! We can officially now say our babies will be here next month!!! X


----------



## rjsmam

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: YIKES !


x


----------



## bumpin2012

and for some THIS MONTH!!! (Im looking at you Zephyr!)


Waves: Wow has she ever dropped... Me thinks you have a chance at being an april mommy too!

Im going to my baby shower today. I had a peek at my registry last night (naughty of me, I know) and pretty much everything on it was bought! Im guessing that because I stayed team yellow, people dont want try and find boring gender neutral stuff! Im really excited to see everyone, but my crazy irrational pregnant self dreamed all night that no one showed up!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Eeeek!!! I just saw my ticker: 30 days left!!!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## rjsmam

waves woweees - that's a really low bump!!

i've been inspired to post a pic....... this is my 33wk bump - what do you think.... high or low? big or small? (ps i HATE these trousers lol......)



x
 



Attached Files:







thebump33wks.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## anti

Had my baby shower yesterday and had great fun. Will put a big update on soon. I'm so tired now after having a very busy weekend!!

Had my scan for my placenta on Friday and it's moved!! So I'm all good to go for a natural birth! Bubs is weighing 2.8kg. (estimated obviously). So gonna be a big beast!! I start antenatal classes on Wednesday!! Don't think OH will be able to make any of them :( 

I'm off for a rest and will try update tomorrow


----------



## yazzy

Rjsmam i'd say its a high'ish bump. Lovely pic though! My OH took a photo of mine a couple days ago at 34 weeks so will get that off his phone and post on here.

I can't believe next month is the month...I am sooo excited!!!

I went with my OH on a tour of our labour ward today, it was actually nicer than I imagined so thats all good...although we did come across a woman in the middle of a contraction being wheeled to theatre...made it a little scary!

Is anyone else suddenly felt extremely hungry?? I have been eating like a horse the last couple days, I am just hungry all the time. Doing my best to snack on fruit and yoghurt rather than fattening stuff. Baby has also been a little quieter, not enough to really worry me as i'm still getting plenty of movements but he/she tends to have a spurt and then quieten down for a couple hours before repeating...will see how he/she is tomorrow and if no different phone labour ward and see what they say. I was wondering if it is coinciding with me being hungry and baby having a growth spurt?!


----------



## zephyr

LOL avoiding the fattening stuff, everywhere I go I am surrounded by easter eggs and chocolate and its driving me mental! I am proud to say all my easter eggs I brought the other week are still intact! I got myself a crunchie bunny the other day yummm

Yazzy - I'm not sure, maybe ring anyways? My babies hardly move at all but thats because there is absolutely no more room in there for them too. I got some good kicks last night from both but that was the first in ages, its mostly just stretches and wriggles now. Your baby could just be running out of room too?

rjsmam - nice pic! I agree a high bump :D 

bumpin - I do hope they come this month  but I do still want May 1st babies, I kinda promised a friend I'd have them on her birthday haha but then I will be 38 weeks then and huge! and probably very sore.

I dreamt I was watching someone have a c section last night :S every night I have been dreaming of the birth or going into labour or having the babies here already......


----------



## rjsmam

thanks both - yes feels high to me too - feel junior might have moved back to transverse as have big bump under ribs again, but maybe not.... :wacko:

yazzy - i agree - is prob related to growth spurt but do call if you're worried honey. i have spurts where i'm mega hungry too & other days when i'm not hungry at all.. think for me it depends on position

zephyr - well done on the egg front!! i have to say i've not been so cautious on the healthy eating front.. oops... yikes on the dreams - scary stuff - is really close for you now!!!

i have my best friends birthday party next wk - am so gutted i can't celebrate with lots of drinks with her - however i'm gonna make the best of it.... it's an 80s theme - any ideas what i could go as!? there's loads of madonnas already so that's out...... no the easiest when sporting a big bump!


x


----------



## zephyr

Oh dont worry! the past week my healthy eating went out the window, I had icecream with pretty much everything and last night I had a chocolate bar AND a cadbury creme egg :blush: annnnnnd I may of had a little bit of ice cream too. 

I feel very strange today and I can't seem to shake it, I've had low backache and tonnes of contractions. Just like those other days last week and the week before! I seem to feel like this about once or twice a week now and its exhausting and painful :( My kids have been out all day so I have actually just sat on my behind all day long and still feel this way! uggh and I feel like spewing and have the worst fog ever! 

Anyways my 34 week bump picture! Also over 34 weeks now, yay! This is good news for my twins :D I would rather they stay in for another 2 - 3 weeks of course but if they did come now they wouldn't have many problems.
 



Attached Files:







34.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kimmy74

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread. I'm due May third. 
I couldn't resist responding to the last message from zephyr, I'm with you on the ice cream. I think all the cellulite I have is from Ice crea, with some sort of chocolate added to it. Its the one thing I can't resist. I normally eat really well but its definitely been my downfall. Does anyone want to take a gender guess by looking at my bump? By the way, my avatar was taken almost a week ago and the b&w pic only a few days ago, think I've dropped? Am getting loads of bh and shooting pains in my cervix. Not sure I'll make it to May.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0053.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## yazzy

I had ice cream for the first time since last summer the other day and it upset my stomach so not missing it at all now lol.

I think my baby wants to be a nocturnal little owl! As soon as I layed down last night he/she got a wiggle on and I had arms running up and down my insides and even at 3am this morning (bit of insomnia on my part) I had what I think was elbows poking out. Everytime I touched it baby shot away then stuck it out again lol!

Yeah at my last appointment I spoke to my midwife and said I don't get those big kicks but I get bits poking out and pushing against me now which she said is normal because they don't have the room to kick like they did before. Only a week until my scan....I can't wait to see baby again and see if this placenta has moved!

Hope everyone has a good day, i'm off to babies r us with my mum to pick up a few bits and pieces this morning then off to see friends who have a litter of Rottie pups...still deciding whether my mum is going to get one so we can go in partnership and have another pup to show...exciting times!


----------



## sharon0302

Sharing my misery, just about to head for third doctors appiontment, haven't slept properly for nearly two weeks and didn't think it was possible to itch this bad! Finally seeing one of senior GPs so just hoping for some joy


This was several days ago it is now worse, all over my legs, back and starting on arms and stomach.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0018.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh Sharon that looks really sore :( big hugs x


----------



## RBurnett

Hey everyone

I had my baby shower yesterday and it turned out so good. So many people turned up and it was a bit of a squash!

I got so many lovely gifts and also got a yummy mummy Bag :). 

We played two games "How well do you know mummy" and also gues the poo lol where my sister melted different types of chocolate into nappies and u had to smell/taste and decide what type of chocolate it was...!

I cant wait to put all my new bits away, but going to try and leave it for when im on maternity leave..FROM THURSDAY!!

I hope your all well x

Sharon i hope they can give you something to make the rash go down, looks so sore :(

Yazzy - my baby does the same, he pokes bits out and when i touch him he quickly moves it, haha!

Im still waiting to drop as i cant wait to breath properly again!

Looking forward to my next scan on the 11th to see if they are going to induce me...a lil bit of me hopes so as Ill get to meet lil man sooner, im so ready for him now and hate this waiting!!!


----------



## rjsmam

Oh Sharon that looks awful! You poor thing  has it just sprung up? Is it pg related  sorry if youve already told us. Have they given you something for it? Big hugs girl! Hope it clears v v soon.

We bought our travel system today woohoo. Its 2nd hand from someone I know  but is in perfect condition & the model is still on sale for £400 new (we got it for £90). We got car seat, carry cot, pushchair, rain covers, carry bag etc, Id obviously have preferred to buy new but needs must in the current climate unfortunately. Dh was so excited and seeing him pushing it about excitedly almost brought a tear to my eye! Eeeek there's going to be an actual baby in our house haha



x


----------



## RBurnett

rjsmam - its soo exciting isnt it :)..I feel like all we missing now is the baby!


----------



## rjsmam

RBurnett said:


> rjsmam - its soo exciting isnt it :)..I feel like all we missing now is the baby!

haha yes that's exactly what i said!! roll on mat leave :haha:


x


----------



## frangi33

hey sharron, that looks really uncomfortable I hope they give u something to clear it up nice and quick!

Yazzy my baby is the same as soon as I lay down at night she see's it as strech and play time. You know the kids game where they have to knock as many gophers as possible back into the holes with the mallet? I feel like we're playing that game with our baby - wheneva I put a hand where a limb is sticking out she moves it and another limb sticks out somewhere else!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> waves - that picture is amazing haha how much lower can she get?!

HAHAHA I don't think she can get any lower without being born. It's beyond ridiculous. I'm sure you can understand the intense pressure it brings haha!




YoungNImum said:


> Girls! We can officially now say our babies will be here next month!!! X

Holy cow!!!! I can't believe it :)




bumpin2012 said:


> Waves: Wow has she ever dropped... Me thinks you have a chance at being an april mommy too!

Tell me about it! I hope so!!!!




rjsmam said:


> waves woweees - that's a really low bump!!

Ugh tell me about it! It's not pleasant hahaha.




yazzy said:


> Is anyone else suddenly felt extremely hungry??

Yes! I can't stop eating hahaha. I'm eating everything we have, I swear.


----------



## wavescrash

Kimmy74 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread. I'm due May third.
> I couldn't resist responding to the last message from zephyr, I'm with you on the ice cream. I think all the cellulite I have is from Ice crea, with some sort of chocolate added to it. Its the one thing I can't resist. I normally eat really well but its definitely been my downfall. Does anyone want to take a gender guess by looking at my bump? By the way, my avatar was taken almost a week ago and the b&w pic only a few days ago, think I've dropped? Am getting loads of bh and shooting pains in my cervix. Not sure I'll make it to May.

Welcome and congrats!

My LO dropped big time the other night and I've had tons of cervical pain so fingers crossed it means something.

If I had to take a guess, I'd guess boy.


----------



## loveacupcake

sharon0302 said:


> Sharing my misery, just about to head for third doctors appiontment, haven't slept properly for nearly two weeks and didn't think it was possible to itch this bad! Finally seeing one of senior GPs so just hoping for some joy
> 
> 
> This was several days ago it is now worse, all over my legs, back and starting on arms and stomach.

Oh Sharon so sorry you are going through this. Question for you... do you have it on your belly too? Did it start in your stretchmarks? It is more than likely PUPPS and sadly seems the only real cure is delivery. I have been dealing with this for two weeks as well. My belly really doesn't bother me too much but I have it on my hands and it kills me. The only thing to give me real relief, though short lived, is Gold Bond lotion.... basically I think anything with menthol in it would work. Cold showers are fantastic as well. I lather up with some Grandpa's Pine Tar Soap and slather on the Gold Bond and I'm good for an hour or two.

I"m actually seeing the dermatologist today to see if she can prescribe me anything even though I heard most things do not work at all. 

PUPPs only happens in 1% of pregnancies but is most common in 1st time pregnancies, women carrying a boy (70%) and multiples... so I basically hit all three oh those main points! Should I play the lottery? I really should not have said the other day how great the 3rd tri had been to me especially with twins and how great I was feeling. :dohh:


----------



## RBurnett

Wat is Pupps?


----------



## loveacupcake

RBurnett said:


> Wat is Pupps?

Pruritic Urticarial Papules and Plaques of Pregnancy (PUPPS) is a rash that affects approximately one out of every two hundred pregnancies. It is the most common of all pregnancy related skin rashes and is most commonly compared to hives. It comes on suddenly and can be extremely itchy. PUPPS starts in the stomach region but can spread to the extremities.

https://whatispupps.com/


----------



## zephyr

I had another afternoon of contractions :( and my lower back was killing me and this time paracetemol did not help! So I got out a hot water bottle and that took all my lower backache away thank goodness. There was nothing regular to them at all so wasn't worried about them, it was the back ache that had/has me worried. 

Got my consultant appointment in just over 2 hours away so I will see what they say, low back ache is back again this morning :( and paracetemol doesn't help the pain at all. Hopefully its just the weight of my belly causing it. Never got backache like this in any of my pregnancies before though, mind you, I don't think I ever got so large before.

I'm sure its nothing, probably just a twin thing :/ Its not very pleasant though.

Also because I will be getting close to having my twins in the next month I just thought I would say we are not announcing any sort of labour or delivery until after the fact! I will post if I can on here to let you all know when I go into labour, provided its not a fast one but for those of you on my facebook dont breathe a word! haha last thing I want is for swarms of people to come up to the hospital before I have even pushed them out.

Just thought I would say that now in case I forget when the time comes


----------



## Ems77

my bumpy dropped a bit... needless to say, it has gotten HUGE as well!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0433.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0438.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## zephyr

haha it has! There's no hiding that bump :D

I had my appointment and my growth has not changed at all since last appointment, which is surprising cos I certainly feel much bigger than a fortnight ago but the tape measure still says 48cms so....48 it is. I've gained a kilo in two weeks so there's some growing going on somewhere......

They were not sure whether they were going to do another scan but decided to in the end because after looking at the notes and seeing one was smaller they decided they want to monitor him more closely. So I will have another scan in the next week to check his growth.

I have an appointment on tuesday with my midwife THEN on the same day I have an appointment at the hospital midwives, THEN my scan whenever they decide to do that and then a week after that I have my appointment with my consultant which I am guessing will probably be the last one with him as its 36 weeks and a bit when I see him and she made it sounds as though she did not expect to see me after that?! 

Got more anti nausea meds (Yusssss!) and my contractions and back ache will get worse BUT was told that if it changes or the clusters of them I get worsens over time to go straight to delivery so......eeeek she said what I got yesterday sounds pretty normal for twins but if my backache didn't go away then that would of been the point where I go to hospital.
How scary!! I may have to put my feet up for two weeks and cross my legs just to make sure they stay put for a bit longer.


----------



## Ems77

Yeah, you may very well have to do that. Good to keep them in as long as you can... The more they develop the better! I bought EPO pills today and will start them Thursday. I am sore everywhere and very impatient to get her out.


----------



## RBurnett

Im getting so uncomfy. He hasnt dropped as he getting bigger and bigger under my ribs making hard. I find it difficult to drive and also to wipe after a wee:blush:

All of hid moves are getting painful now, its as though he is getting bigger but my bump isnt!

only 3 days left at work so thats a bonus!


----------



## zephyr

LOL everyone wants their babies out and I want mine in! No I think part of me just cant wait for this to be over with, too bloody sore, not enough sleep but I want my babies healthy so will keep on trudging through and as soon as I hit 37 weeks I'mma wish them out like never before! If I make it that far.

Got a hottie on me again and its helping the backache. thank goodness.

I'm just worried about his growth now :( Fingers crossed he has grown at our next scan.....and I hope they ring me soon about that too!


----------



## anti

Zephyr I'm sure he would have grown and everything will be fine! 

I'm still quite happy having my bubs in there. I'm not too uncomfortable yet and still coping ok. And I'm terrified of labour as well so the next 5 weeks can go as slow as they like!! Also nervous about this first time mom thing... What if I can't do it?! Those are normal feeling though, right?!


----------



## rjsmam

Zephyr  sorry about the back pain  sounds scary  Ive had twinges & each time it makes me wonder, but with twins and constant ache it must be alarming! Re the growth, hopefully its just their positioning & you will find that they have both grown

Rburnett  I know exactly what you mean  this babba feels like he she lives right under my ribs too, yay for 3 days left at work!!! Very envious!

Vaurissa  fab bump pic! good luck with the epo  would you let us know how it goes? Im gonna try it seeing as Ive had to ditch the rlt

Sharon & loveacupcake  hope your skin problems are easing.

Kimmy74  sorry forgot to say HI the other day  welcome! My gender guess from your pic is boy  absolutely no science behind that just a guess 

Yazzy  hope babies r us went well & you got lots of goodies!

Hey to everyone else, hope you having a good tuesday!

Anit - totally normal!! i think this goes through everyone's heads - mine too & it's 2nd babba, but nature will take its course & lead you

*warning* I am going to have a good old moan! Argh. My dh is driving me crazy amongst other things  hes so selfish sometimes  he had a moan about house being untidy, so while he went to the health suite for a sauna I spent the evening tidying & then he came home to his dinner on the table, then promptly took up residence on the sofa. Then he woke me moaning & groaning at 1.30am to complain about our bed (old & uncomfy  waiting for new one to be delivered on Thurs!). Was raging & asked exactly what it achieved by moaning at me & waking me up too. Grrr. Then couldnt sleep due to the heartburn/indigestion so got up to try vomit to release the bile that was lodged in my chest. Nice. Then the usual toilet trips after that. Then woke up this morning to nearly a foot of snow. Honestly  last wk it was 22 degrees & I had a day in the garden enjoying the sun  this wk I had to dig out all the scarves & boots again & drag selves out in the snow. Crazy weather. 

So I should be working but am in a foul mood & now the backache is kicking in too  boo hisss.. :blush:


X


----------



## RBurnett

I dont want my baby ealier then 37 weeks then after that he can come when over he wants.

I do hope they induce me at 38 weeks but then again they will only do that if baby still small co i dont want that cos I want my healthy baby...can never win!


----------



## sharon0302

They gave me a course of antihistamines which seems to have taken the itch out at least. My docs really don't have a notion!


----------



## yazzy

Sharon have you tried using calendula cream to help the rash? It is a natural remedy and really, really good.

Rjsmam yep got a few bits at babies r us, 4 cot bed sheets - umm how expensive are they?!, moses basket matress and again they have given me the wrong size so I am going to modify it to make it fit as I am fed up of trying to get one to fit the basket lol, some toys and nipple cream! So I think I am all sorted :)

Zephyr I guess you will get more aches and pains with having to carry 2 babies around, hopefully you can put your feet up and get some rest over the next couple weeks - I can imagine its not easy with other children to run around after.

I'm definitely one that wants my baby to stay put until atleast 38+3 weeks...i'll be 38+2 on my wedding day in just over 3 weeks so need baby to stay in until then! 1 week today and i'll find out if the placenta has moved and hopefully get a rough idea of how big baby is.

Off in a mo to finally pick up my wedding dress and shoes from the shop and then only another week and my bridesmaid shoes should be in...getting so close now!


----------



## RBurnett

Yazzy - thats so exciting, I remember getting all my bits for the wedding and loved it.
I would love to do the whole day again. Was the best day of my life so far.

Everyone told me how quick it goes and it really does hun so cherish every moment. I just wished I recorded the ceremony as I would watch it back all the time! lol


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> I bought EPO pills today and will start them Thursday. I am sore everywhere and very impatient to get her out.

You're starting them Thursday? I've had my bottle since 32 weeks but don't think I'm starting the EPO until 36 weeks. I've been taking 2 RLT capsules since 32 weeks and when I start the EPO, I planned to up it to 3 RLT a day.

As far as wanting LO out already, I absolutely do. I'll wait until 37 weeks but once we hit full-term, the eviction process begins. She won't come unless she's ready no matter what I do so I figure it can't hurt. I've not been in so much pain before and my first pregnancy was nothing like this so I'm done. I'm throwing in the towel hahaha. I just need to get through the next two weeks somehow.

It seems to be going by pretty fast but not quite fast enough. I still have to do our hospital bags. I made the list yesterday but was so tired, I fell asleep on the couch watching tv until OH came home and woke me up. I just can't be bothered to do much of anything right now. So drained of energy all the time.

I have my appointment on Thursday and I'm really excited. I'm hoping she does an internal (she said she'd start around 35 weeks so I'm hoping she sticks to it!) and I'm hoping she says it's low and soft or something as opposed to high and thick which is what I was told at my last exam (when I went to L&D a few weeks back.)


----------



## RBurnett

This was taken today at 34 + 2 days
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-03 18.40.38.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## anti

Rachel that's a big bump!! I'm sure your little man is just perfect in there!


----------



## RBurnett

Thank you think im going through a growth spurt!


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> I bought EPO pills today and will start them Thursday. I am sore everywhere and very impatient to get her out.
> 
> You're starting them Thursday? I've had my bottle since 32 weeks but don't think I'm starting the EPO until 36 weeks. I've been taking 2 RLT capsules since 32 weeks and when I start the EPO, I planned to up it to 3 RLT a day.
> 
> As far as wanting LO out already, I absolutely do. I'll wait until 37 weeks but once we hit full-term, the eviction process begins. She won't come unless she's ready no matter what I do so I figure it can't hurt. I've not been in so much pain before and my first pregnancy was nothing like this so I'm done. I'm throwing in the towel hahaha. I just need to get through the next two weeks somehow.
> 
> It seems to be going by pretty fast but not quite fast enough. I still have to do our hospital bags. I made the list yesterday but was so tired, I fell asleep on the couch watching tv until OH came home and woke me up. I just can't be bothered to do much of anything right now. So drained of energy all the time.
> 
> I have my appointment on Thursday and I'm really excited. I'm hoping she does an internal (she said she'd start around 35 weeks so I'm hoping she sticks to it!) and I'm hoping she says it's low and soft or something as opposed to high and thick which is what I was told at my last exam (when I went to L&D a few weeks back.)Click to expand...

It'll take a bit to kick in I'm sure; and I of course will be paying real close attention to my body. If something is off... I stop. My pressure point pedicure and self-sweep are going to be after 37 :winkwink:


----------



## bumpin2012

RBurnett said:


> All of hid moves are getting painful now, its as though he is getting bigger but my bump isnt!
> 
> only 3 days left at work so thats a bonus!

Oh I hear ya! This baby is head down with its bum under my left ribs, and its feet down by its face. I dont think there is room to do much other than stretch, and good grief it hurts when s/he does it! I can feel feet down by my right hip bone...



zephyr said:


> LOL everyone wants their babies out and I want mine in! No I think part of me just cant wait for this to be over with, too bloody sore, not enough sleep but I want my babies healthy so will keep on trudging through and as soon as I hit 37 weeks I'mma wish them out like never before! If I make it that far.
> 
> Got a hottie on me again and its helping the backache. thank goodness.
> 
> I'm just worried about his growth now :( Fingers crossed he has grown at our next scan.....and I hope they ring me soon about that too!

I think because you have a higher chance of them coming out to soon, it makes it easier to WANT them to stay in! And Im sure your little guys growth will be fine! I know with singles, at some point you start to measure smaller as baby drops into position, So maybe you are just closer to delivery that your measurements have started to drop off!



wavescrash said:


> You're starting them Thursday? I've had my bottle since 32 weeks but don't think I'm starting the EPO until 36 weeks. I've been taking 2 RLT capsules since 32 weeks and when I start the EPO, I planned to up it to 3 RLT a day.
> 
> As far as wanting LO out already, I absolutely do. I'll wait until 37 weeks but once we hit full-term, the eviction process begins. She won't come unless she's ready no matter what I do so I figure it can't hurt. I've not been in so much pain before and my first pregnancy was nothing like this so I'm done. I'm throwing in the towel hahaha. I just need to get through the next two weeks somehow.
> 
> I have my appointment on Thursday and I'm really excited. I'm hoping she does an internal (she said she'd start around 35 weeks so I'm hoping she sticks to it!) and I'm hoping she says it's low and soft or something as opposed to high and thick which is what I was told at my last exam (when I went to L&D a few weeks back.)

I was planning on starting the EPO today and I TOTALLY forgot to get some!!! :dohh:

I had my 36 week appointment today. I told her that I have had enough of being pregnant! She agreed to do a sweep at 39 weeks instead of waiting for 40 weeks! I have booked a massage and chiropractic appointment at 38 weeks for pressure points, (Both agreed previously to do whatever they could to help me induce labour) so I am hoping that will work! Its kinda scary to know that my LO could arrive in 2 weeks or so!!! Im starting to do a lot of walking and bouncing on the exercise ball, in the hopes that I can get LO to drop into position and make my cervix favourable so that all these tricks have a chance to work...

Vaurissa: I had a pedicure last week with a foot/leg rub and I didn't feel a damn thing! not even a single BH...


----------



## bumpin2012

Forgot!

OH took me to babies are us today after my appointment so that I could get the last of the things on my list! I got my bouncer chair, a few more receiving blankets, and a nursing bra. So now everything on my "need to have" list is bought! All I now need is baby!!!


----------



## zephyr

Omigosh bumpin dont say that!! but maybe, I hope your right :) I feel like delivery cant be much more than a couple of weeks away that's for sure. 

This pregnancy has been so different to my single babies, and I am really quite terrified of labour and the birth. You would think cos I've done it before a few times that I would be all good but the more babies I have had the more anxiety I feel before each labour.
Sorry for the mini meltdown but times getting closer and I am really quite scared. I feel like such a big baby 

The countdown is getting too much for me, not knowing when. Also the pain I get constantly is making it really hard to tell if its early labour or not. I have stayed on the couch all day today so far. Its 1:30pm and I am still in my pj's. :p and the aches havn't been so bad.


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> It'll take a bit to kick in I'm sure; and I of course will be paying real close attention to my body. If something is off... I stop. My pressure point pedicure and self-sweep are going to be after 37 :winkwink:

Yeah, I have no experience using it (I didn't with my first) so I'm definitely waiting until 36 weeks just in case. I'm sure starting it a week early won't be any difference but I'm paranoid hahaha.

Self-sweep? Oh, do explain!!!!
I'm starting all my eviction plans at 37 weeks on the dot hahahah. This baby feels plenty big enough and I trust that she'll be okay if she comes before 40 weeks. Plus they say nothing will work unless she's ready anyway so no harm in trying.


----------



## cliqmo

Is anyone else on Raspberry Leaf Tea?? When did you start? I am due right at the end of May so a few weeks behind you, but keen to start planning so wondered if I could start drinking it now? :winkwink:


----------



## anti

I'm not gonna do rlt so can't help you there cliqmo. 

I've got my first antenatal class today and I'm so nervous. It's meant to be for couples and when we booked it my OH was gonna be able to make them all but he's changed jobs now and can't come with me so I'll be going to couples classes on my own. :( been so worried about it all day!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Cliqmo: I started right at 32 weeks with 1 cup/day. I have had a hard time with tea in general, and I found it gave me LOTS of heartburn and nausea (but i've had bad HB and Nausea throughout this pg anyways) so I switched to the capsules. Either way - Me and bubs are just fine at 36 weeks!


----------



## yazzy

Anti don't worry about not going with your OH to the antenatal classes....I can guarantee you he would probably be really bored lol! I didn't take my OH to any of mine, just updated him on them when he got back from work.

I'm going to wait and see what happens at my scan next week and if my placenta has moved I am going to start the RLT then. If not I will ask my midwife about it because of a possible c-section.

Right now I really, really want to go to bed! Don't feel great and my back and pelvis is hurting so much everytime I move however I have to go and teach 3 hours of dog training...thank god my mum is there aswell as I think i'll be sitting down through most of it! Is anyone else getting really achy now?


----------



## wavescrash

cliqmo said:


> Is anyone else on Raspberry Leaf Tea?? When did you start? I am due right at the end of May so a few weeks behind you, but keen to start planning so wondered if I could start drinking it now? :winkwink:

I'm taking the capsules as opposed to drinking the tea but I started them at 32 weeks. They're 500mg and I take 2 a day. Once I hit 36 weeks (and start taking EPO) I'm going to up my RLT capsules to 3 a day.


----------



## luci and bump

I'm baaaack!!
Meeting my OH at the airport was the best feeling!! He arrived a bit early, which meant I got to see him a bit earlier :) Then we drove to the hotel, and he was really surprised :) Had a lovely 2 days wandering around bath, and bought some of the most delicious fudge I have ever, ever eaten! And, discovered they have a website too, so I can see me getting very, very fat haha.
We're back in Cardiff now, and settled back into work and normal life. Things are pretty good, we've been spending every day together, which before might have felt a bit intense, but now, we both want to be together all the time :) 

I feel like everything is prepared and ready, just waiting for the baby now!! 
Have been so, so uncomfortable recently :( I can't sit down for longer than about 15 minutes without having to get up for a walk about :( There seems to be bits of baby everywhere! It seems to be trying to push its way out of my tummy, which really flipping hurts!! Just want it out now! But, I'm only 32 weeks, so it needs to stay in a while longer yet! Am going to buy my raspberry leaf tea capsules tomorrow :) Then ante natal classes start next wed :) 
What actually gets taught at ante natal classes? I literally have no idea what to expect!!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> This pregnancy has been so different to my single babies, and I am really quite terrified of labour and the birth. You would think cos I've done it before a few times that I would be all good but the more babies I have had the more anxiety I feel before each labour.
> Sorry for the mini meltdown but times getting closer and I am really quite scared. I feel like such a big baby

I don't think it matters that you've had other children, this is TWINS and the whole thing is brand new like having your first again! I would feel the same way you do. I threatened to kill my hubby if we ended up with twins, I don't think I have the proper mental faculties to deal with that sort of situation:haha:


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> Self-sweep? Oh, do explain!!!!
> I'm starting all my eviction plans at 37 weeks on the dot hahahah. This baby feels plenty big enough and I trust that she'll be okay if she comes before 40 weeks. Plus they say nothing will work unless she's ready anyway so no harm in trying.

They have instructions on the interwebs about how to do your own, it's make-shift of course ie, an easier version, but that's good because we are not doctors either. :-D


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Self-sweep? Oh, do explain!!!!
> I'm starting all my eviction plans at 37 weeks on the dot hahahah. This baby feels plenty big enough and I trust that she'll be okay if she comes before 40 weeks. Plus they say nothing will work unless she's ready anyway so no harm in trying.
> 
> They have instructions on the interwebs about how to do your own, it's make-shift of course ie, an easier version, but that's good because we are not doctors either. :-DClick to expand...

I'm intrigued hahah.

I think she dropped some more. Left is from Friday, the right is from today. The discomfort is surreal. Pain in the front and back. I feel her behind my pubic bone. Doctor appointment in the AM so hopefully she can tell me what's going on in there and if we're looking at her to make an early arrival (good God I hope so!)
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-2.png
File size: 376.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## zephyr

Haha oh man I bet mine are gunna stay in till I need to be induced and you'll have yours before me waves! 

Vaurissa - yeah I suppose you're right it is new and scary, I'm just a giant wuss when it comes to pain. Even though I'll be having an epi, I'm worried it wont work, or that I will have them too fast and wont get one and have to do it all natural. 

Awh I had a busy day today! And now I have put my feet up and I REFUSE to cook tea tonight or do anything else. My daughter had to get a tooth pulled at the dentist today so we did that and I promised to take her to the school fun day afterwards so of course I had to walk a bit cos it was packed and finding a close park was hard!

It was cool cos they had a police dog demonstration, which was so awesome but then they let off gun shots and my babies jumped around heaps :( and I thought maybe it might of been a bit too loud.
The first half an hour I was great, then I waited in line for face painting for half an hour! OMG then I was like "okay honey we have to go now I'm sorry mummys getting very sore" and some dick locked the school so I had to walk the long way round back to the car like 4 times as long! 
Then I had to do my grocery shopping cos evrythings shut over easter and today is our usual shopping day and of course everyone thinks its the bloody end of the world and need to stock up and so the lines were huge!

Finally got home and realised I forgot paracetemol, antacids, butter and hot x buns. :dohh: easter with no hot x buns?! that's almost as bad as forgetting to get the chocolate!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Haha oh man I bet mine are gunna stay in till I need to be induced and you'll have yours before me waves!

Hahaha I wouldn't hate it if that were the case. Everyone keeps telling me she's coming early but we'll see! I'm wishing so hard that my doc follows through with the internal tomorrow and tells me I'm like 2 or 3cm dilated already. All the pain and pressure, I'd better be. It's getting so bad, I can hardly stand or walk at all.


----------



## RBurnett

RANT WARNING...

I go to my normal consultant appointment at 4.10 which normally lasts 10mins! The consultant tells me im looking big to be expecting a small baby then she measures me and im acutally only measuring 31 weeks..doh!

She tells me she wants bloods doen due to the pain i get (i had all through pregnancy)

I go to the day assesment unit for bloods and urine to check for pre clempisa due to my very swollen feet. The mw tells me that she not sure why im having bloods for abdo pain and tells me I got to wait for the results to be assessed. They put me on the monitor and all is fine.

They send to L&D to wait for results. I ask when ill get seen and they repsoned saying soon. 8.00 they tell my my bloods are lost and never got to the labs so they want to take some more but Im allowed home (oh thank you) and call this morning for results.

My battery died in the hospital so my OH was so worried bless him.

Im soo angry!!!

Its my last day at work and i should be happy but im so tired as i didnt get in till 9 and had to eat before i went to bed..ZZZZZZZZZ!

Ill be 35 weeks on Sunday so measuring 31 weeks is not gud, least i got my scan on Wednesday!


----------



## RBurnett

Bloods have come back raised, they want me back in but i managed to get them to agree that i come in wednesday morning before my scan!.

Ill be very suprised if they let me go 40 weeks with him. He is weighing small, im measuring small and one set of bloods show inflammation and one shows signs of pre-clampsia!

Just got to wait till Wednesday now!


----------



## anti

Rachel we will be thinking of you. Please keep us updated!! Xxx


----------



## RBurnett

Thank you. As long as its best for baby ill do what ever. 

I was measuring 31 weeks when I was 31 + 4 so im not growing!

If they do want him out at 28 weeks then its not bad really, ill be full term and there have been babies born a lot earlier then that.

Just hate having to wait!


----------



## wavescrash

Rburnett - I have no experience with the blood levels you do but with my first, I measured 3 weeks behind for about a month so my doc ordered a growth scan thinking baby stopped growing. They said she only weighed 5lbs but she was born a week or so later (not induced) weighing 7lbs 9oz and very healthy. So measuring small isn't always a bad/scary thing. Sometimes we just carry that way. Good luck though!!!!


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks waves Im sure he is just going to be a lil baby, he so active so must be very happy.


----------



## wavescrash

I had my 35 week appointment... I&#8217;ve gained even more weight, my blood pressure was normal and her heart rate was at 158 bpm. I did have an internal exam (as well as the swab to test for Group B strep) and unfortunately there&#8217;s nothing going on with my cervix. I was so sure it&#8217;d be softening or lowering or something with all the pain I&#8217;ve been having but no such luck. On the plus side, she&#8217;s head down. I go back on Tuesday so we&#8217;ll see if anything changes.


----------



## bumpin2012

Waves: Im sure your next appointment will show some progression... it has to with how much you have dropped!

Rachel: Hopefully your next scan shows some growth! I was measuring 32 at my 34 week appointment and my dr said it was perfectly fine! How has your blood pressure been?

I went to the gym this morning. All I did was walk on the treadmill, did a few leg exercizes and some hip stretches, followed by a walk on the indoor track, but OH MY the braxton hicks I was getting! OH wanted me to do jumping jacks...lol... I hope this is a good sign that things are progressing as Im pretty sure baby is dropping, and im getting more and more braxton hicks with activity. Im starting to do lots of walking and bouncing on my ball to (hopefully) get things moving in the right direction...


----------



## bumpin2012

36 week bump is the first one. 34 week bump is the second. Does it look lower to anyone else?


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> Waves: Im sure your next appointment will show some progression... it has to with how much you have dropped!

Thanks! I hope so. I was so sure that something would have been different from my last internal with how much she's dropped and the insane pressure I've been feeling on top of the cervical pain but no such luck. I really hope there's change next week. There's no reason to be in so much pain for nothing to be going on hahaha.

I wish I were closer to 37 weeks so I could start working on the eviction process. The pain today is probably the worst it's been so far. Walking is almost near impossible. I had some hip pain out of nowhere and at one point it was so bad it stopped me in my tracks and had me doubled over. I'm sure it's just her on a nerve but my goodness. That plus the lower back pain and the pelvic pain and hip pain... all my OB said was that I'm a trooper for dealing with the pain so long. Well lady... I have no other choice. I can't exactly stop being pregnant haha. UGH.


----------



## RBurnett

Waves - i would have been annoyed to that nothing has happened if i was getting that much pain and pressure, talk about teasing u!

Bumpin - my blood pressure has and is very good which is great news. It does look like u have dropped. Im not sure if i have, I do know he is getting lower has his bum isnt as high in my ribs!

LAST DAY AT WORK TODAY...WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Waves - i would have been annoyed to that nothing has happened if i was getting that much pain and pressure, talk about teasing u!

I was so let down and a bit too upset that I forgot everything I wanted to ask her about. Luckily none of it was too important and I go back in just 5 days but still. It's definitely put a damper on my day a little bit. I'm hoping that there's some change on Tuesday at least.




bumpin2012 said:


> 36 week bump is the first one. 34 week bump is the second. Does it look lower to anyone else?

Yeah, definitely looks lower to me!


----------



## yazzy

Yay for your last day at work Rburnett! I've been off for ages now and loving every minute of it :)

I keep meaning to get my bump pic off my OH's phone to put on here and I keep forgetting.

Waves sorry to hear you are still in pain. I'm suffering with a very painful pelvis aswell, just walking causes a lot of pain but I although I am now resting a lot more I am making sure i'm still mobile by walking the dogs etc.

Now the bigger bits of furniture have been moved I am working on all the little bits in the nursery. Waiting til payday when I can then order some decorative stickers for the walls, get some curtain material so my mum can make them and buy other little bits and pieces....the cot bed arrives on Tuesday yay!


----------



## frangi33

Wow all this talk of getting baby out! We are getting close

rburnett hope everything goes ok - perhaps its just babas position causing ur measurements to be small

ive got a lot on at work so baby needs to stay put but gosh the bh's when i get up after being sat down! starting to get uncomfortable too but when i hear about you ladies with twins i tell myself to shut up and stop whinging coz u ladies are saints!


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy said:


> Waves sorry to hear you are still in pain. I'm suffering with a very painful pelvis aswell, just walking causes a lot of pain but I although I am now resting a lot more I am making sure i'm still mobile by walking the dogs etc.

Thanks. I'm lucky enough to have been off work so long (since end of January) and I get to stay off my feet a lot but it's gotten to the point that I dread having to stand up for any reason, walk for any reason. The moment I get up, it's like my pelvis is about to break. I'm glad to have had a healthy pregnancy otherwise but my goodness, the pain is so unreal at times.


----------



## zephyr

RBurnett - I hope everything is okay :) I am sure it will be! Least you dont have to wait too long for your scan. 

Waves - Sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for :/ Could the pain be from something else? Weeks ago I was in agony round my pubic bone cervix hips area and I was so sure I would of had something going on down there too, but when I got my belt and started using that the pain went away and I only get it now if I have been on my feet for ages without the belt. Could it be the same sorta thing? 
I know that the trouble walking and fusing up was what was happening to me and especially getting out of my seat to a standing position was the worst! it was just pure agony. I still get it now but its been better since using the belt
I dunno could be something different but it might be worth looking around and testing some out and seeing. When I tried mine on I didn't really notice a difference, it was when I took it off after 5 minutes of testing it out that I felt the pain come back instantly.
I'm not sure if you have these where you are but I am sure you may have something similar https://www.smileybelt.co.nz/


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks. We have different kinds of support belts here but they're all so expensive and not something we can afford at the moment unfortunately. I'm sure that would help a little bit though. I try holding my bump up with my hands sometimes and feel a bit of relief but not enough haha.


----------



## zephyr

Aww, what about a local online auction site? It sucks aye, I was fortunate to be loaned one by the hospital so it didn't cost anything, if I had to pay for it, it may of been a different story!

This one doesn't lift my bump up, it goes round the hip area and pulls them together slightly.


----------



## bumpin2012

waves, you could try a cheap wide tensor bandage... that might provide you with a bit of support.


----------



## yazzy

Morning girls...hope everyone is well.

My hospital will give out those belts aswell which is good as we don't have to pay anything for them.

I'm having one of those 'you must wake up baby' days...he/she has been busy moving around all week and now it gets to the weekend baby slows down and doesn't want to move much...I wish he/she moved the same amount every day and then I wouldn't worry!


----------



## sharon0302

Well I spent 7 hours in maternity outpatients yesterday waiting to see a doc and it is official I have PUPPP. So nothing they can do beyond the antihistamines and only cure is delivery! So roll on the next 6 1/2 weeks of very little sleep and ripping my own skin off. Rash is practically everywhere and driving me potty.


----------



## anti

Sharon that's awful!! Hope the next 6 weeks goes super fast for you. At least baby is ok! Xx


----------



## yazzy

Oh no Sharon, I hope it doesn't get any worse and roll on baby arriving.

Baby started rolling around and pushing limbs everywhere today. Been quite busy today and now can't wait for dinner and a night of chilling!


----------



## frangi33

ah bless, i give hives sometimes as im allergic to the cold - yes the cold! and its not nice, I cant imagine having it as bad as you. Do you feel better now you know what it is?


----------



## wavescrash

Sorry to hear that Sharon :/ I can't even imagine. I hope the antihistamines help and delivery is as soon as it can be for you so you can get some relief.


----------



## loveacupcake

wavescrash said:


> Thanks. We have different kinds of support belts here but they're all so expensive and not something we can afford at the moment unfortunately. I'm sure that would help a little bit though. I try holding my bump up with my hands sometimes and feel a bit of relief but not enough haha.

I actually found one for like $20 +shipping on amazon. Worth looking into... can't find my model anymore though. Had to use it in the 2nd trimester after a growth spurt left my lower back in total shambles. Since I hit 3rd tri though my back pain went away. Very weird!


----------



## loveacupcake

sharon0302 said:


> Well I spent 7 hours in maternity outpatients yesterday waiting to see a doc and it is official I have PUPPP. So nothing they can do beyond the antihistamines and only cure is delivery! So roll on the next 6 1/2 weeks of very little sleep and ripping my own skin off. Rash is practically everywhere and driving me potty.

:hugs: Since I last spoke to you my PUPPS rash has moved not only my belly and hands, but to my arms, thighs, butt, knees and feet. My fingers are so swollen they hurt aside from just the itching. I was prescribed a topical steroid cream by my dermatologist but haven't really noticed much difference. My OBGYN said she would prescribe me oral steroids but I don't know how i feel about taking them. If you can get your hands on some Grandpa's Pine Tar Soap it is a godsend! Lather up real good with the stuff and let it sit on you for a couple of minutes then rinse with cool/cold water. I get relief for a few hours with that. I really wanted to enjoy and relax my last month before the boys get here and now THIS. Guess that's what I get for having a relatively "easy" twin pregnancy. :dohh:


----------



## rjsmam

sorry about the Pupps Sharon - i really feel for you it sounds awful :hugs:

waves - sorry about the aches n pains you're dealing with too, my money's on your babba being one of the first 

rburnett - yay for last day at work!! woop woop... sorry about the worry you are having re measuring small - am sure junior is gonna be just fine & just putting you through your paces already!

zephyr - i agree with vaurissa, this is twins & all new & you're doing amazingly - hope you managed to get some hot x buns!

bumpin - great pic - defo looks dropped....well done you on still doing the gym! I am struggling just to walk round town these days 

luci - glad to see you back, sounds like you having fun making up for lost time

frangi - allergic to the cold?! what a nightmare!

anti - hope the classes went well - am sure there was lots of other ladies there without partners?

yazzy - gosh not long til your wedding! hope all the arrangements are going well

vaurissa & cliqmo - hope u both doing ok!

am afraid to say i will be joining the eviction camp at 38wks (would be at 37 but am working til 38wks!)..... am sooooo uncomfortable too...... back pain, constant heartburn/nausea, insomnia etc etc - you know yourselves ladies! i saw so many ladies with prams today whilst i felt like a whale in pain walking round town - just want to have my baby now!

anyway enough of my moaning! hope you all having a great easter! if i feel brave i might post a pic of us in 80s outfits for fancy dress party tom night!



x


----------



## bumpin2012

Rjsmam - the gym is more of me trying to get labour going, more than anything else... I dont think I've been to the gym weekly in the past 10 weeks...lol... but they say lots of walking gets things going, so I am determined to be walking as much as I possibly can until baby arrives!


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - Yeah we got some today :D I was so happy, they are so yummy.

Man I feel shattered, I had a nap this afternoon. In the weeks before the birth I get really tired and have to have a sleep during the day, not like before when I was tired its like a flooring "omg I need to sleep" kinda feeling eeeeeek its gunna be soon. Less than 3 weeks probably! 

I am also a bit annoyed cos I got my scan date in the post and my dr wanted me to have a scan within a week but they have booked it two weeks from when he said "within a week"
This is the scan to check my boys growth cos of the difference between the two and also because I had not grown at all in two weeks. I just hope hes still growing and healthy it seems like they are way too laid back here. Or maybe I'm worrying over nothing. 

Hope everyones having a great easter! I had lots of chocolate haha naughty me :D


----------



## Ems77

bumpin2012 said:


> 36 week bump is the first one. 34 week bump is the second. Does it look lower to anyone else?

At first I was looking at them left to right and thought... hmm... no, and it's smaller too. Then re-read what you said about the pic order and realized, ohmigosh, heck yeah I see it has dropped down! :-D 

I have been holed up with my damn cold and playing WoW (nerd alert here! LOL) that's the reason I haven't been on in a minute. Also not much happening. Sharon, I am so sorry about your ordeal, it's not like we don't have enough to deal with just being pregnant alone!! Sheesh!! You too Rachel, your ordeal=no fun!:hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> waves - sorry about the aches n pains you're dealing with too, my money's on your babba being one of the first

Thanks!! I sure hope you're right. Not sure how much more I can handle haha.


----------



## luci and bump

Am sorry to hear people are starting to struggle :( I thought I was doing fine, and that 6 more weeks of work would fly by, but I'm starting to feel so worn out and tired all the time now! And, I don't have a day off at all next week!! :( 
To make matters worse, the family I talked about on here recently, who came into work with a pram and made me cry, they all came in to work yesterday. When I was working on the door. So I had to be polite to them. Turns out my ******* manager sent them £50 worth of vouchers to "apologise for my behaviour!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Got sent home two hours early from work, because I was feeling so sick, got home, and two of my housemates announced they were having a houseparty. My OH had gone back to his parents in Yeovil for two nights, so I was stuck in the house. They kept me awake until 3:30am, and then woke me up again at 7!! In the end, I called the noise pollution department and pretended to be from next door! 
Have been making my disgust known today, slamming doors and generally being a moody cow. I wouldn't have minded if they'd warned me, then my OH would have left the keys to his flat and I could have stayed at his! 
Then I got to hear from my OH what an awesome time he was having at home, and how many of his friends he'd bumped into in the club (there is only one club in yeovil lol) turns out he didn't mention one of his "friends" he'd bumped into, so now I'm stressing about it. When we first got together, he left his facebook signed in on my laptop, and I saw some messages between him and this "friend" turns out they used to text each other dirty messages and pictures before we got together. I know he wouldn't ever cheat on me, but I find it very strange that they're still friends now, knowing what went on between them. But obviously I can't tell him I know what went on, without letting on that I read his messages, even if it was over 2 years ago!
All in all, am feeling really pissed off and irritable today!! And I have another 8 hour shift tomoro!! :(


----------



## zephyr

Luci - sorry to hear about all that stuff, it must be really stressful. I know I would be feeling quite stressed in that sort of situation. Could you not just stay for a few weeks at your OH's place? I don't know what to say about the girl, I would be annoyed too but I would know that would be mostly due to my hormones and as you said, its not like he knows you read that stuff so he probably doesn't realise how it makes you feel. 
Hope you feel a bit better soon!

I woke up today with period cramps and lower backache which was odd cos usually the pains are not there first thing in the morning. But here I am still here no babies!! hehe I did lay on the couch all day though to make sure I didn't set anything off. 
OMG I am so over my little man digging his ass into my left ribs!! they are so bruised and he just sticks it out there I feel like hes trying to break me. Every day its getting worse. I want it to be 37 weeks now so I wont feel guilty about saying I want them out, because on days like today I really do. Hell even 36 weeks! I hate to think how I will be feeling in a weeks time and its not even that long.

Heres my 35 week photo, I feel like they have dropped some more but it doesn't really look like it in the photo, prolly cos of what I'm wearing :haha: I aint even dressed yet.

I just had a very sudden urge to go eat some steak so thats what I'm gunna go do now. strange. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







35.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rjsmam

luci - your housemates are exceptional in their selfishness, poor you! am sure the oh situation seems so much worse cause of your lack of sleep too - it's rubbish feeling so tired, hope your shift went ok - hang on to the thought of your lovely new house! :flower:

zephyr - yes your gorgeous bump does look a bit lower! arg if iwas you i wouldn't feel guilty at all about wanting the babies to be here - it must be so hard carrying x2... hope the steak was good :winkwink:

hi to everyone else - happy easter!

we were at the 80s party on sat night & I managed to stay til 1am and I was even dancing haha. was exhausted yesterday though! and today i woke with a reallllly sore chest - can't work out if it's from my relentless cough or just from sleeping on my side. gawd i've always got something to moan about huh.... am so grateful i have the rest of this week off work, but after that i then have 3wks left until mat leave - am starting to dread those 3wks already..


x


----------



## anti

Hope you all having a great Easter!! It's raining here! Finally got the rest of the nursery furniture delivered on Saturday so we been finishing off the nursery. The sleepless nights are starting for me. I had to get up 5 times last night to wee!!! 

Sorry to hear about all the aches and pains everyone is having... We're nearly there do just hang in there!


----------



## yazzy

Anti that's funny because our nursery furniture (well cot and mattress) turned up on Saturday so my OH is upstairs now putting it together. Just need to order a moses basket mattress which I will do today and buy a few more sleepsuits then we're done....I think!

Zephyr I can only imagine how much harder it is with 2 babies. I'm suffering with my pelvis with just 1 lol...although talking to my mum she never had any aches and pains so maybe its just me!

Baby definitely feels bigger moving around and pushing bits out everywhere, yesterday bubs was doing something really low down and it really hurt and made me jump hee hee.

Scan tomorrow to see where the placenta is and hopefully get an idea of how big baby is so will update you all when i'm back :)


----------



## RBurnett

Anyone suffering with stiff, painful and swollen knuckles? I cant get my rings of and worried they will end up needing to be cut of!

I hope everyone is having a good easter. Its my nephew 2nd Birthday 2mo so we having a lil party today for him.

My sister has just found out that she is pregnant :) She only about 4 weeks so waiting for her 8 week midwife appointment but she is also being refereed to a specialist becuase her younger son (bday boy) was born with a club foot, spinal bifida and amniotic banding on his leg. He spent his first few months is king hospital and had mad major surgery. They first thought he would need his leg amputated but this yr we found out he is keeping his leg. He walks, runs and climbs like every other lil boy but the leg is shorter and not as strong. The BBC filmed his ops and appointments for a documentary later this year. We just pray that the baby wont have any of this. They only picked up the club foot in her scan but this time around they will be more vigilant.

Noone knows atm so its nice to tell you lot. I'm so happy for her and we are close sisters. She says her main concern atm is me and my baby and once he is here she can concentrate on herself. Baby will be due in December so a nice close age group for our babies :).

I can not wait till Wednesday so I know what's going to happen with me and baby, i think we will be there most of the day as they want to monitor my BP and re-do my bloods because of the last results.

Hope everyone is ok and their aches and pains get better, im still suffering with bad stomach pains and cant walk far anymore, even a trip to asdas is too much!

Remember SHHHHH about my sister ;-)


----------



## loveacupcake

RBurnett - Get them off ASAP! My brother in law's sister in law (lol) didn't take hers off and then couldn't so they had to cut it off when she had to have her csection. This stupid rash has made it impossible for me to wear mine anymore since my finger is so itchy and bumpy.

so a friend of the family who is due with twins a week before me has gone into labor today at 35w 2d! makes me so nervous as i haven't even packed my bag yet... really should get on that. i know i'm finishing the crib sheets i have been sewing today and will hang up the art and put away the last of the clothes I washed for them. This stupid rash is just making everything so much harder to accomplish. Have to get things done inbetween my cold showers!


----------



## anti

I took my rings off a while ago when they started getting tight! I don't like it, but had to do it. I really need to start packing my hospital bag as well this week... Could happen any time now! Eek!!!


----------



## yazzy

I took my rings off a few days ago...was really struggling to get them off but waited til we had a cold day then got the moisturiser on my hands and they came off with a bit of pulling! Luckily my wedding ring was made a little bit too big as I need that to fit on my wedding day!

Rburnett great news about your sister, especially that you will have children close in age :)


----------



## wavescrash

Rburnett - Good luck with the rings :/ Congrats to your sister though!


We finally have all LOs clothing & bedding washed and put away. Her hospital bag is mostly packed, I still need to work on mine. I also need to clean/sterilize some of her bottles and pacifiers. Otherwise we're all set!

Had Easter dinner with my family yesterday and toward the end I started having irregular cramping (didn't feel like contractions but not BH and not gas.) It was happening every 1-2 minutes, lasting 30 seconds or so but not terribly painful and just around the front of my bump. When we got home, I laid on my side on the couch and it went away. Had it continued for an hour after that I was going to call L&D but like I said, it went away so no worries there. I have a doctor appointment tomorrow morning so I'll mention it then and see what they say. I'm REALLY hoping my cervix has changed from last week's appointment. I caved and started taking my EPO capsules (1 a day, orally) at 35 weeks instead of waiting until this week since my cervix was closed up tight anyway. I'm anxious to see if it's done anything though.

I can handle waiting another week and a half but once 37 weeks hits (just 10 days away!) I want to get the eviction process started big time. I mean, they say nothing you try will work unless LO is ready anyway so what harm is there? I can't believe we're all at this point though! It's been quite a journey with all of you :hugs:


----------



## rjsmam

rburnett - i agree - take them off as soon as you can! great news about your sis, lovely for her to have you to confide in & the kiddies will be so close

i've decided to think about packing my hosp bag too - i've been having bh's almost every 3mins today & last night - no pain just extremely uncomfy, but lots of gross discharge so am wondering if it's bits of plug (sorry i know it's yuck!)....... wait & see - bet i go to 42wks now lol.....



x


----------



## rjsmam

waves - think we cross posted! looks like we been experiencing similar, although am fairly sure mine just bhs! 


x


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> waves - think we cross posted! looks like we been experiencing similar, although am fairly sure mine just bhs!
> 
> 
> x

Oh, how about that!

For me, my BH feel like an all-over tightening and it's hard to breathe, as if my lungs were constricted. Sometimes I can feel the outline of her body because my belly is so hard. But what I felt yesterday felt more like period cramps or gas pains but I didn't have any gas so who knows what it was. It went away so I guess it was probably nothing haha.


----------



## rjsmam

wavescrash said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> waves - think we cross posted! looks like we been experiencing similar, although am fairly sure mine just bhs!
> 
> 
> x
> 
> Oh, how about that!
> 
> For me, my BH feel like an all-over tightening and it's hard to breathe, as if my lungs were constricted. Sometimes I can feel the outline of her body because my belly is so hard. But what I felt yesterday felt more like period cramps or gas pains but I didn't have any gas so who knows what it was. It went away so I guess it was probably nothing haha.Click to expand...


yep mine have been the all over tightness & pretty sure can feel a transverse baby again right up under my lungs... if i sit down i struggle to breath so have to be on my feet or lie down! maybe the start of something for you though! not long til 37wks for you at all!


x


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah fingers crossed it isn't too much longer! I just don't want to go overdue. I suppose I can handle going to my due date but overdue? I may go crazy haha.


----------



## zephyr

Last night one of the babies move right up under my ribs and I woke up choking cos I could not breathe!! and then my sleep was pretty awful from there on in.
I have two midwife appointments today one with my regular midwife and one up at the hospital which I have a sneaky feeling may be the internal and bloodwork etc.

Yazzy - good luck with your scan tomorrow

rjsmam - aww thanks :) I certainly feel lower today too and I can feel it pulling on my lower back and sides worse than before so I am sure it has.
Don't worry bout the moaning haha I am pretty sure thats what the last month or two of pregnancy is filled with anyways :p Some people have it real easy and enjoy it! Lucky for them!!

RBurnett - Good luck for Wednesday! Great news about your sister too :) I would try get those rings off as soon as you can use lots of soap or oil or something greasy if they wont budge. I had to take my engagement ring off back at about 14 weeks cos Istarted swelling a bit and it sucked I hated it and I miss it. I'm looking forward to being able to put it back on again after the birth :D

loveacupcake - 35 weeks?! I hope everything goes smooth for her, I have not packed my labour bag or my bag yet either only the babies. I said I would last week but never did.

waves - a week and a half seems so far away :( Every day is getting sorer for me! I have not eaten anything spicy for a couple of months now (I think) and am going to order a very spicy curry and go for a long walk beforehand and jump OH the day I am 37 weeks and then relax in a nice hot bath afterwards and fingers crossed thats all I need, but as you say they dont come unless they are ready to.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> waves - a week and a half seems so far away :( Every day is getting sorer for me! I have not eaten anything spicy for a couple of months now (I think) and am going to order a very spicy curry and go for a long walk beforehand and jump OH the day I am 37 weeks and then relax in a nice hot bath afterwards and fingers crossed thats all I need, but as you say they dont come unless they are ready to.

Yes it does :( I'm grateful I don't have to experience a twin pregnancy and I give you serious credit for suffering through it! However, I'm a bit jealous that you likely won't need much to get things going haha! I started my EPO a week early so I'm hoping that will be a bit helpful but the day we hit 37 weeks, I'm going for a super long walk, squats all day long, bouncing on my ball, nipple stimulation, sex. And then I will repeat every day until this child decides to make her appearance haha. If I get to 38.5 weeks with nothing going on, I may resort to more desperate measures (labor cake) but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## bumpin2012

Hey all. Glad everyone seems to be doing well!

Rachel: Congrats to your sister! Hopefully she will have a healthy pregnancy and healthy LO! Have you gotten your rings off? There is a string trick which involves tightly wrapping a piece of thread around your finger to work the rings over it. I have done it, and it hurts like a bugger, but you may be able to save cutting your rings...

I cant believe how close we are getting!!! I've been feeling like crap these past few days, super nauseated, and having really bad period pains. Took a long walk at the gym and then bounced on the exercise ball for an hour. I get a lot of BH when i walk, but they never last when I stop... I hope this means things are moving along! I am SOOOO ready for this baby to be evicted!


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin you are 37 weeks almost?! where on earth has time gone?

Waves, what is labour cake? never heard of it! Ya know I was convinced I wouldn't need much but my midwife said today that she would not be surprised if I went to 38 weeks and I said well I hope they induce me at 38 weeks and she said "Usually yeah but if babies are doing fine in there sometimes they let you go to 39 40 weeks" I felt so disheartened I almost started crying felt my eyes welling up. If the last two nights are anything to go by there is no way! I can't even imagine 3 more weeks of this let alone anything over that!
I am determined to get these babies out at 37 weeks too!

My midwifes notes I cant read in my book cos its scribbles but nothing has been written in the descent column at all up until today, it has a 1 written there with some other scribbles I cant make out. Does this mean he has engaged himself slightly? Does anyone know? It definitely coincides with my backache and lower feeling tummy. Oh god I hope so, i hope this is him getting himself ready to burst out in 2 weeks time.

Also the hospital mucked my appointment up and its not today it is tomorrow! They told me tuesday but my appointment card says wednesday. I know they said tuesday cos I had to check in my diary and make sure I didn't double book which I nearly did so I think the lady put me down for the wrong day.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Bumpin you are 37 weeks almost?! where on earth has time gone?
> 
> Waves, what is labour cake? never heard of it! Ya know I was convinced I wouldn't need much but my midwife said today that she would not be surprised if I went to 38 weeks and I said well I hope they induce me at 38 weeks and she said "Usually yeah but if babies are doing fine in there sometimes they let you go to 39 40 weeks" I felt so disheartened I almost started crying felt my eyes welling up. If the last two nights are anything to go by there is no way! I can't even imagine 3 more weeks of this let alone anything over that!
> I am determined to get these babies out at 37 weeks too!
> 
> My midwifes notes I cant read in my book cos its scribbles but nothing has been written in the descent column at all up until today, it has a 1 written there with some other scribbles I cant make out. Does this mean he has engaged himself slightly? Does anyone know?

I Googled for you and this is what I came up with, _"1/5 means that 1/5 of your baby can be felt above the pelvis. This means baby is close to being fully engaged."_ so I imagine that does mean he's started to engage :) Hope he stays that way and doesn't pop back out!

Labor cake basically has the same effect as castor oil - irritates the bowels (lots of girls on here said they either threw up or most of them had the runs) which can lead to the uterus contracting. This is the link for the recipe: https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/labor-and-childbirth/labor-cake-chocolate-cake-to-induce-labor


----------



## zephyr

Yeah I googled it too and read that but she never gave me the impression that he was down very far, so I was confused.
That sounds yummy and I want chocolate cake now :( I guess that would be kinda the same as eating an incredibly hot curry yeah? Just minus the heartburn.
I just had a look and does chocolate really do that? OMG I eat so much already that would probably do nothing for me. I been having a bar of chocolate and a creme egg every night......Though it does look yummy, I've never put sour cream or chocolate pudding in a cake before, I am going to try it! 

With my son at my favourite curry resturant, I specifically asked for a labour inducing curry and he made me 3 different types! It never worked but I think thats because its what I craved the entire pregnancy and ate that all the time so my body was used to it. 
I have purposely avoided spicy foods this time round so I can eat a vindaloo next saturday


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah, I eat chocolate all day long so I'm not sure that will do the trick for me but I think it has something to do with combining the sour cream into it. We'll see.


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: 37 weeks tomorrow (or I guess now for you!) Its kinda freakin me out a bit. Mentally, I am soooo not ready for baby, by physically, I am done! (and I know it sounds so whiny, cause I only have one baby making life difficult, but I've never been good at being ill) Im trying all the things that I feel have the best chance of working, and hoping to god this baby is like its daddy and arrives 2 weeks early. not like its mommy who insisted on being 2 weeks LATE (and following a failed induction!).

Today I had a burst of energy and got the baby's room nearly completed. I bought the last of the furniture (and put it together) and put away all the stuff from my shower. I'm hoping this wasn't a one day event. Its the first day in weeks that I have woken up and felt almost human again...


----------



## zephyr

LOL I had a couple of those days last week! imagine my horror when I woke up feeling I had been hit by a truck. I hope your good feeling lasts though :D I know what you mean, not ready for babies but so ready for my body back! Maybe your baby will show soon? hope so!!

waves ahhhh okay, maybe it is the sour cream then cos I thought it was odd putting sour cream in a cake! I'll hold off on making that for myself then just in case :p


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> waves ahhhh okay, maybe it is the sour cream then cos I thought it was odd putting sour cream in a cake! I'll hold off on making that for myself then just in case :p

Yeah I thought it was weird putting sour cream in cake as well haha.


----------



## zephyr

haha bet it still tastes great though!

I am wrapped up with a hottie on my back again and I been getting stabbing pains in my cervix off an on today when walking round! I guess this means he really must be engaging? I really would like to reach 37 weeks so I hope they are not in any hurry to exit.
Got my appointment I thought I was having today, tomorrow morning so will ask the hospital midwives then what they think.

Tomorrow night I arranged a baby sitter so OH and I can go to the movies and I can get popcorn yay! Movie popcorn is so tasty and frozen coke! Really I only wanted to go for the frozen coke and popcorn haha It will be our last date kind of thing before the twins are here cos I know that once they are here it will be a very long time before we are able to go out anywhere! I am looking forward to it, we have not been out in ages because we have been so busy with his work and me being sick and tired all the time.

I'm exhausted so I'm off to bed now! I can barely keep my eyes open and its only 7:20pm!!


----------



## yazzy

Yay Bumpin you are 37 weeks and full term...I think I am going to be so excited when I get there soon!

I think we are all getting to the point of getting different cramping and aches going on. I've been getting some strange cramping and things like that but need baby to stay in until just over 38 weeks...I think I am the only one on this thread hoping for this lol!!


----------



## anti

Yazzy I'm hoping mine stays in to... Just coz I'm not ready for baby to come out!!! Haha. I hope your bubs stays put till after your wedding!! 

My knuckles are so sore and swollen in the mornings and bubs is really beginning to hurt me in the ribs and stuff. My back hurts as well... Don't want to moan coz I know some of you have it much worse. I'm so not ready, emotionally, for this baby! Think it's just first time jitters though! I can't believe how fast pregnancy has gone... I still feel like I've got a few more months before bubs is here. Doesn't seem like its so close!!


----------



## RBurnett

The rings are still stuck, i tried the cotton thing and it didn't work. I can still move them around on my finger and so i just hope my fingers dont swell anymore. my knuckles are so sore and stiff, when i wake up its a struggle to move them. Im not sure what this is?

I now have a lovely nursing chair, 2nd hand but as good as new and only had to pay £40. They are about £170 brand new! cant wait to have baby and to feed him on there. Cant wait to BF him and have that bond.

why cant I be 37 weeks now!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Yay, for another good day! I have my 37 week appointment this afternoon. Im not seeing my OB, so i have no idea what to expect. I dont think im getting my cervix checked... 

Rachel: maybe coat your fingers in vaseline and then submerge it in ice water to bring down the swelling? Just out of curiosity, did you google the string trick? You have to wind the string REALLY REALLY tight, to the point of cutting off circulation, and you have to use a really thin thread too. I hope you are able to get those rings off. I would hate to have mine cut.


----------



## wavescrash

I had my weekly appointment this morning and it went far better than last week's!

I'm 1cm dilated, 40-50% effaced. Still at station -2 but she's definitely head down still which is good. My OB is on vacation so I saw someone else in the office and she almost didn't do an internal exam. But I mentioned how I started getting rectal pressure last night so she checked and I'm glad she did. Hey Bumpin... mention rectal pressure if you want to try and get an exam anyway hahaha!

Just this past Thursday, I was thick/closed and here I am 1cm and almost completely effaced! I gained a pound since Thursday (it feels like it) and her heart rate was 157 which is about normal. BP looks good. However I'm measuring 2 weeks behind (I've been ahead this whole pregnancy until now) so I have a growth scan at 1:45 today to check on her. I'm sure it's fine though. My first daughter measured 3 weeks behind at the end and they ordered a growth scan. They guessed her to be 5lbs 4oz but she was born less than 2 weeks later at 7lbs 9oz which is pretty healthy for my size. We figured it's probably because I have such a short torso, they run out of room but I'd rather be safe and besides... I want to see her again haha!

I go back for another appointment next Tuesday so hopefully there's more change! All of a sudden my entire bump is feeling crampy. I'll see if it continues and if anything, I'll mention it when I get to the hospital for my scan.


----------



## RBurnett

Hi wavescrash - good news that ur 1cm :) Hope ur scan is ok.

Im measuring 4 weeks behind and have my second growth scan tomorrow and im a lil anxious about it.

I might mention my cramping to the MW tomorrow but i doubt they will do a internal as I don't think they like doing it till they have to here. The cramping is getting a lil stronger and i get back ache with it too but im sure its just stretching and him getting into position.

Rings are still stuck but going to try clingfilm!


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Hi wavescrash - good news that ur 1cm :) Hope ur scan is ok.

Thanks! I'm sure the scan will turn out okay. I'm mostly excited to see her again as I haven't since 19 weeks haha!

Good luck with your scan as well.


----------



## loveacupcake

So I heard back from our family friend with the twins. Delivered them yesterday morning via csection. Her son is 6lbs and daughter 4lbs 6oz. Her daughter is doing great staying in the room with them already and her son needs a few days in the NICU for some fluid in his lungs, but otherwise doing great. She went in on Sunday for some pain and they found she was 3cm dilated! My H came home yesterday and installed the car seats lol.


----------



## RBurnett

Thanks, I hope i see his face as last time it was squashed up to the placenta lol


----------



## yazzy

Just back from my scan to check the placenta and it has definitely moved out of the way which is great news as I can have a normal birth now :)

Baby looked good and sooo much bigger, got a good view of the heart and baby was even practicing breathing! Head down, body is on my right side which i'd gathered as he/she pushes out all the time lol legs are curled round and feet are on the left hand side. Rough estimate of baby's weight is 5lb 6oz and she reckons around 7lbs or just over when born :) Not long til I get to meet baby for real now yay!

r


----------



## RBurnett

I nearly threw my laptop on the floor when baby kicked me in the ribs... F me it hurt, made my eyes water lol


----------



## bumpin2012

wavescrash said:


> Hey Bumpin... mention rectal pressure if you want to try and get an exam anyway hahaha!

OOOH, I never thought to mention that! I told them about the menstral like pains, and all the nurse told me was "thats normal"



RBurnett said:


> I nearly threw my laptop on the floor when baby kicked me in the ribs... F me it hurt, made my eyes water lol

lol... Takes your breath away when the little buggers do that! I got a rib kick the other night that woke me from a dead sleep! Then the little monster decided to practice its soccer skills for another hour! Im gonna miss all the wiggles when baby arrives...sigh

My 37 week appointment today was actually a pretty good appointment! The dr I saw (mine wasn't available) says baby is in fantastic position, very low and very firmly engaged. He thinks baby is on the smaller, but totally normal, side, I told him about the period like pains, and how for the last 2 days, I feel almost human, which has never happened this entire pregnancy. He thinks baby will be making an early appearance! :happydance:I didn't have an internal, maybe next week I can convince my dr to take a look at how favourable my cervix is... 

This might be VERY wishful thinking, but I feel like baby is going to show up towards the end of next week! It might be because I have booked a massage and chiro appointment to try and get labour kickstarted! :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> This might be VERY wishful thinking, but I feel like baby is going to show up towards the end of next week! It might be because I have booked a massage and chiro appointment to try and get labour kickstarted! :haha:

Good luck! That would be very exciting!


I'm back from my growth scan. I won't hear any sort of results for a few days as their radiologist has to look it over and then send it to MY doctor who then calls me. I snuck a few peeks at their measurements though and jotted a few down when the tech stepped out of the room.

I'm only 35w5d but overall my LO was measuring 36w3d. All the individual measurements I saw (femur, stomach, etc) were very close to either my EDD or that 36w3d measurement so my measuring small is probably just because I'm so short with a short torso and she's all bunched up in there.

They tried to get us a few pictures (3D even) but LO had her hands all up in her face making it hard to get a decent picture. She even was playing with her toes at the end! I saw some hair on her head and saw her practicing breathing. So crazy how different it looks at this stage compared to my 19w scan.

Since my internal this morning, I've had some spotting (which I expected) and noticed super small bits of my plug coming out. Same thing happened after last week's internal. I'm so excited every time I see a bit of my plug though. That means things are progressing!

https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2a35iPRix1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg


----------



## zephyr

loveacupcake - Congrats to your friend! Good to hear everything went well :) And only a few days in NICU at 35 weeks! I heard fluid on the lungs is common for c sections? 
I think I'm going to go pack my bag today now.

Waves - you must be thrilled! With news like that wow you may even beat me :p cute photo too :) and good to hear growth and everything is fine.

My sleep was really bad up until I took a pillow and wedged it behind my back and sorta lay half on my back half on my side and I think I slept a solid 2 hours!! Gunna try that one again tonight and see if I can sleep again.

Got my appointment in 3 hours yay!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - you must be thrilled! With news like that wow you may even beat me :p cute photo too :) and good to hear growth and everything is fine.

Good luck at your appointment :)

Thanks! I was VERY excited to get that kind of news haha. I doubt I'll beat you but I hope things start progressing. I've been cramping and contracting on & off today. We'll see how it continues though.

Sleep? What's that?!? Last night I don't think I slept for more than an hour at a time. Between having to roll over because my hips were killing me to having to pee a million times, it was pointless even trying to fall back asleep. And then at one point, I realized it was getting a bit brighter out, I heard the birds chirping and realized I hadn't been able to fall asleep for awhile so there was probably a reason I was awake. I checked the clock and sure enough, OH's alarm for work never went off and I had to wake him. Good thing though!


----------



## zephyr

Oh lucky! Though I must say when you have had a rough night, those birds chirping in the morning is the last thing I wanna hear!

Oh my appointment was wonderful!! Well I kinda ripped my top a bit cos I tried to squeeze through a gap and my bump got me stuck between a fence and my car and I couldn't move cos I was hooked by bits of wire on my clothes, it must of looked very funny to others! Then I did a hobble run through the hospital so I would not be late, got there with 5 minutes to spare phew! and then they were busy and had me wait 40 minutes or so, so basically I ran for nothing.

Hospital midwives are so much nicer!! and informative! I love my midwife dont get me wrong but the info she gives is very different to what the hospital tells me. I guess this is the reason why you stop seeing your midwife when you switch over.

Anyways, no internal how strange that we dont do that routinely here?! No mention of it whatsoever. she poked the babies a bit and said hes head down and that though he is down in my pelvis hes definitely not fully engaged but that probably wont happen till labour anyhow.
She said she thinks I will make it to next week, that I am a great size for 35 weeks.
She gave me all the info I have been waiting for! like when to ring the hospital etc.
They will not stop labour now so if my waters break I go straight in but if contractions start I am to just stay home like normal labour and go up when I have 3 contractions every 10 minutes. SO SCARY!! I have the okay to stay home now if labour starts.
She told me to demand and induction date at my next appointment, that there shoudl be no problem getting one because the hospital likes to be organised and prefers inductions rather than waiting and that if I get a date it will most likely be in my 37th week or as close to 38 weeks as they can.
I was told that if they are induced I will get my epidural but if they come naturally there is a chance I will not get it especially since my second baby came so quickly and since twins come quicker than could happen again. which scares the shit out of me cos she just finished telling me about how induction is the best way to go cos I don't want a hand up my uterus pulling out the second baby without pain relief.
Finally It is entirely up to me whether I go past 38 weeks! So if I want them out then I just say so and it shall be done because they do not like to leave them in any longer, some people choose to keep them in but she imagined I would be pretty fed up and over it by then and would be crazy to want it to continue any longer. Haha Felt like telling her I'm over it already bring on 37 weeks.

So now......I just wait.....and these babies will be here anytime in the next 2 and a half weeks.

Sorry for the long post but I am so excited and nervous and omg.....eeeeeek!!!!! I hope everything she told me was right! I would feel so let down if I went in next tuesday asking for my induction date only to be told no. I'd probably cry so much. I was teary eyed just talking to her today.


----------



## zephyr

Good thing I arranged our date tonight.....omg I have butterflies! My babies will be here soon!


----------



## anti

Zephyr that is amazing!! Babies in 2 weeks time. OMG!!!! This is all getting so real now!!!! I'm terrified!!!


----------



## zephyr

I know, I've been on cloud nine all day! I'm about to go out to the movies and enjoy our last night out and OH had a job interview today and nailed it and got the job so he is going from minimum wage to an extra $4.50 an hour we really happy right now! It couldn't of happened at a better time and they are okay waiting for the week that the twins are born too because we had already arranged that time off.

Today has been a really good day :)


----------



## yazzy

Good news all round for you Zephyr, really pleased :)

I've got my midwife appointment later today and i'm sure she'll be pleased to hear baby can be born naturally now rather than a c-section so thats all good. I can't believe how close we all are. I'm hoping my baby arrives the first week in May...that will make me very happy!


----------



## frangi33

gosh Zephyr - not long now! But I get the feeling Wavescrash is gona beat u :)

I've got mw coming to my house this afternoon for my hb assessment - not really sure what to expect but I'm just going to make sure everywhere is tidy. Should I even have a urine sample for her this time?!


----------



## rjsmam

zephyr!!!!! holy macaroni!!! babies in 2wks - aargh i can't wait to see our first lot of babbas !! enjoy your date night tonight!

yazzy - hope your apmnt goes well - let us know

frangi - ditto - hope your apmnt goes well too - keep us posted! 

my dh is going away for an overnight trip with our car & i'm still getting the very frequent bh's - makes me slightly nervous but know i'm just being paranoid! i'm looking forward to my 35wk apmnt next wk - but on the other hand i'm not as am back to work next wk



x


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: EEEEK!!!! 2 weeks!:happydance: I couldn't be given the option of chossing my induction date... I would honestly say NOW! Im so impatient to meet this monkey... You get to pick your babies birthday! What day do you think you want? I remember you saying you had hoped for may 1 (lol - my due date!) is that date still your preference?

Frangi: I agree, I think Waves is gonna beat us all to the finish line.:haha: Im hoping that I can finish close though! I was sooo hopeful yesterday after my drs appointment. Then I started talking to my mom who told me that when she was preggo with me, she was told baby was in good position and very engaged too, and they thought that I was going to be at least 2 weeks early... I ended up being a full 2 weeks LATE! So now im back to thinking im gonna go VERY overdue! :cry:


----------



## bumpin2012

I wonder why my signature didn't show up...


----------



## wavescrash

Zephyr, that's great news... Congrats!

Hahahha thanks ladies. I hope I go soon. I've been cramping ever since my exam yesterday but it's gotten worse. Spotting on and off and I lost a big bloody piece of my plug this morning. My OB's office said its normal, I don't like their opinion so once OH gets off work, we're going to L&D to be safe. I expected spotting and cramping after the exam but it's getting worse and more uncomfortable. But because I'm not contracting regularly my OB's office isn't concerned.


----------



## rjsmam

oh waves sounds like the start of something - keep us posted if you can!!

x


----------



## wavescrash

Will do. According to my doctor it's nothing but sad to say, I dont trust them. Haha. Who's to say she didn't accidentally strip the membranes when she did the exam? Who's to say its not early labor? I'd rather know even if it means I still have to wait 2 weeks for something to happen. OH wont be home for another 6 hours so we'll see!


----------



## anti

Hope everything is ok waves!! 

I'm having issues with my mom again. Wish she would grow up and act normal for once!!! Don't want to bore you all with the latest issues but I just wanted a rant. Argh!!!


----------



## yazzy

Oh no Anti I hope all is ok...sounds like you don't need the hassle!

Waves is it a routine thing that they examine you over there? At my appointment today I was told 41 weeks is the earliest that they will do a sweep.

Thanks Rjsmam. Midwife appoiintment went really well, she seemed very pleased and said I looked really well so that was nice! Although i've grown a couple cm's my measurement has come down slightly from the line it was following but she said thats fine. Baby seems pretty happy and is head down but definitely not engaged in any way yet. She said the painful grinding I am feeling is because baby is dropping lower and he/she is wiggling their head very low near my pelvis!

She advised me not to start the RLT just yet because it may bring on labour and with my wedding 2 weeks away we don't want baby popping out just yet so I am going to start it the day after my wedding lol. 

I hope everyone else has had a lovely day and all are well.


----------



## RBurnett

Im currently bouncing on my ball...! My scan went well, was a bit rushed but my placenta is def high and baby has gained 14 oz and is now 4lbs 4oz however still plots below the 5th centile for gestaton. They said the consultant i see in 2 weeks can decide if I need another scan. my bloods have come back raised again so i have to see the midwife every week to have urine and bp checked. They want me to come in if anything is wrong or if i dont feel well and rest lots. The cramping is everything getting ready so hopefully thats a good sign. :)


----------



## Ems77

I just wanted to take the chance to interject an opinion that may fire people up, but I just can't take it anymore. LOL

I have noticed multiple comments about wanting babies to come early. 40 weeks is a standard time frame, because this is the time frame in which it takes the average baby to fully develop and be born without any issues. 

There is a lady over in my other thread who had her baby come at 36+4 and needless to say, she is stressed out because the baby is small, losing weight and has to be fed every 2.5 hours on the dot. These are the facts with premature babies. 

If you're not going to listen to the doctor (in the case of a high risk pregnancy) or do things to make your baby come early, there are consequences to these actions. Period. 

In her case, she was supposed to be on pelvic rest and decided to fore go that around 35 or 36 weeks. She is paying for that choice now. 

Please, let's just bitch it out ie, the aches, pains and misery, but not do anything literal to make our babies come before they are ready.


----------



## RBurnett

I'm juts bouncing on the ball to help baby drop. It wont make baby come any earlier.

When I say I want baby now I mean I want it to be the right time now to have baby. Esp with my baby being small I no way want him out just yet!


----------



## Ems77

RBurnett said:


> I'm juts bouncing on the ball to help baby drop. It wont make baby come any earlier.
> 
> When I say I want baby now I mean I want it to be the right time now to have baby. Esp with my baby being small I no way want him out just yet!

 Me too, wish it was May already!


----------



## RBurnett

I hear of people taking caster oil to bring on labour...isnt that a really bad thing to do?


----------



## Ems77

From what I understand, yes. Not entirely sure about the ins and outs of it though. 
Found this:

I took castor oil when I was pregnant with my son. I went into 17 hours of hard false labor. The nurses at the hospitol told my that it was wrong to take it. It cause diarea among other things and that whatever I was going through I was putting my baby through the same thing. I'm not sure if they were trying to scare me . Good Luck

Under this link: https://www.pregnancy-info.net/forums/Labor_Questions/castor_oil/


----------



## RBurnett

All I am going to do is bounce on the ball and have sex. Cant take RLT as it says not to if you have a history of breast cancer in your family and because I have had endometriosis.


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> I have noticed multiple comments about wanting babies to come early. 40 weeks is a standard time frame, because this is the time frame in which it takes the average baby to fully develop and be born without any issues.
> 
> If you're not going to listen to the doctor (in the case of a high risk pregnancy) or do things to make your baby come early, there are consequences to these actions. Period.
> 
> Please, let's just bitch it out ie, the aches, pains and misery, but not do anything literal to make our babies come before they are ready.

Don't get me wrong, I agree with you but at the same time... all these things that people try or say they want to try... we're told they won't work unless the baby is ready anyway and that nothing will induce labor if baby isn't ready.


----------



## anti

I'm quite happy for bubs to stay in there. I'm enjoying pregnancy and don't want it over yet!! :)


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> we're told they won't work unless the baby is ready anyway and that nothing will induce labor if baby isn't ready.

That is very true. I just got really concerned when the person was put on pelvic rest, figured she was far enough along for no harm to be done and is paying for it now... that bites and I wouldn't want it to happen to any of us...


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> we're told they won't work unless the baby is ready anyway and that nothing will induce labor if baby isn't ready.
> 
> That is very true. I just got really concerned when the person was put on pelvic rest, figured she was far enough along for no harm to be done and is paying for it now... that bites and I wouldn't want it to happen to any of us...Click to expand...

Oh definitely. It's a different story when you disobey direct doctor's orders. Hopefully her baby starts doing better though :/


----------



## RBurnett

waves - hows ur pain?


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> waves - hows ur pain?

Still hanging around :/ I tried napping for an hour and was woken up by some pretty strong cramps. I tried timing them but it's so hard to do and I don't think they're regular anyway... just constant with some BH thrown in and some stronger cramps thrown in on top of it all. OH gets out of work in an hour and we're going to head to L&D when he gets here.

Both my brother & sister were born a month early, I was born 2 weeks early and I had my first at almost 2 weeks early plus a pre-term labor scare this pregnancy (& in my first) so I'd rather be safe than sorry. Some of these cramps have been pretty painful and I have a high pain tolerance so that's why I'm worried.


----------



## bumpin2012

everything I am doing I have my OB's permission to do. I would never go against her wishes in a effort to get baby out. I have also researched everything I am choosing to do and none of it "triggers" labour, but is meant to help labour along once it actually begins. I too believe that all these "efforts" will only work if baby is actually ready to come. 40 weeks is also a guideline as most babies arrive around 40 weeks. Babies born after 37 weeks are developmentally no less complete as a 40 or even 42 weeker, in an uncomplicated, normal pregnancy.


----------



## RBurnett

U can never worry too much. These babies life's are in our hands.

I just reading about raised Uric acid and its a lil scary. I have all the pointers to preeclampsia! Swollen feet and hand, my BP is a lil high and now the uric acid has raised..its one thing after another!


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> waves - hows ur pain?
> 
> Still hanging around :/ I tried napping for an hour and was woken up by some pretty strong cramps. I tried timing them but it's so hard to do and I don't think they're regular anyway... just constant with some BH thrown in and some stronger cramps thrown in on top of it all. OH gets out of work in an hour and we're going to head to L&D when he gets here.
> 
> Both my brother & sister were born a month early, I was born 2 weeks early and I had my first at almost 2 weeks early plus a pre-term labor scare this pregnancy (& in my first) so I'd rather be safe than sorry. Some of these cramps have been pretty painful and I have a high pain tolerance so that's why I'm worried.Click to expand...

Definitely go into the L&D, and keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> waves - hows ur pain?
> 
> Still hanging around :/ I tried napping for an hour and was woken up by some pretty strong cramps. I tried timing them but it's so hard to do and I don't think they're regular anyway... just constant with some BH thrown in and some stronger cramps thrown in on top of it all. OH gets out of work in an hour and we're going to head to L&D when he gets here.
> 
> Both my brother & sister were born a month early, I was born 2 weeks early and I had my first at almost 2 weeks early plus a pre-term labor scare this pregnancy (& in my first) so I'd rather be safe than sorry. Some of these cramps have been pretty painful and I have a high pain tolerance so that's why I'm worried.Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely go into the L&D, and keep us posted! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks and will do :) I'm sure all is fine but I would really just rather be safe than sorry. Who knows if she did something during the exam to "speed things up". She was a bit more rough than MY doctor was during my exam last week and some of these cramps are enough to make me whine out loud haha. LO is still moving but definitely less than normal and it's been harder to walk so I'm assuming she's lower than before. Tylenol and rest didn't help. I tried heat on my back, didn't help. So we'll see.

He's off work in half an hour, home within the hour so we shall see :) I just feel annoying going in since my OB told me not to worry already. I'm just going through the emergency room and playing dumb saying I wasn't sure if I needed to go through the ER or straight up to L&D and then calling up to L&D from there that way they can't tell me not to come in, I'll already be there haha. I may neglect to mention my internal until I get into L&D as well but we'll see haha.


----------



## frangi33

lol, waves do what you need to do to make them check and double check - fingers and toes crossed for you and let us know soon!

vaurissa I very much doubt any of us would wish pre term labour for our LO's - there's a lot of talk about getting things moving once they are fully developed ie 37 weeks but the fact is there's no pill/method that we could use to bring on labour if LO wasnt ready to be born - some of us are just getting tired and huge and wishing the days away till we meet our LO's. 

i feel like i practically do have lo already ive been sat stroking her foot this evening as she has it rammed out my tummy - she's defo not ticklish!


----------



## zephyr

We had a great time at the movies, but I had 17 contractions during the movie, the movie was terrible (Oh's choice) so yeah I counted contractions lol some of them were so painful I had images of giving birth in the theatre but of course aside from a few more afterwards nothing happened.
THEN I got home and slept 4 hours solid which has not happened in ages, I must of been exhausted! Woke up at 4am though and could not sleep and even considered getting up to clean and pack bags etc but didn't wanna wake everyone.
Maybe it will happen on its own soon? I dunno I found that stretch of sleep to be very strange cos mines been broken for months now every hour. 
I'm sorting out my last few things I need to do today, buy rechargeable batteries etc and pack my bag......then I'll feel less worried about going into labour cos all I could think about last night was "Typical, no batteries for my camera"

I take my anti nausea meds when I wake up at 6am to pee so that way I dont wake up vomiting, well this morning I forgot and I'm pleased to know I'm not just taking them for nothing now and that I still am actually sick. I could not stop spewing it was awful!! Wont be forgetting to take those again.

Bumpin - May 1st is still my preference cos I promised a friend I would tell the babies to come then, also I really did want May babies but I will be just over 38 weeks I think so not sure if I wanna wait that long, the lady I spoke to yesterday said they like to do it during the 37th week if I ask for one so that date is not looking likely.

Its quite funny, I was against having an induction at all but after she said I may not get an epidural if I don't get one and described the reaching up into the uterus to pull the second baby out being a slight possibility I am completely okay with the induction now lol
I just still cant get over the being told to treat my labour like normal labour now and not go in to the hospital till contractions are 3 every 10 minutes!! It feels wrong because all my babies have been on time or late. I suppose with twins its different though......

OH is handing in his notice for work today! So nervous about moving on, so many changes over the coming weeks! Man I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## wavescrash

So that was a pointless trip to L&D.

They put me on the monitors for 20 minutes or so and checked my cervix before sending me on my way. No change in my cervix but I was definitely contracting, the monitor was picking it up and it was happening when I wasn't feeling LO move. I would feel it tightening and OH would watch it appear on the monitor. The nurse was saying that either I was breathing too heavily or LO was moving causing it to register. And since it wasn't affecting my cervix, I was good to go and to take 2 Tylenol.

I just wish she'd have acknowledged that they were contractions and not made it seem like I was making it up. Even if it didn't mean anything. LO's heart rate was all over the place. She's usually between 140 and 160 but several times it registered at 192-197. I didn't feel her moving about most of those times either which is what the nurse said caused the jumps. Apparently I'm just another paranoid, crazy pregnant lady. Oh well. At least it didn't change my cervix but ugh, it's so uncomfortable and Tylenol/heat have not been helping.


----------



## zephyr

Sorry to hear you are so uncomfortable! Sounds like what I'm going through dont worry it wont be too much longer. When you hurt do you sit down? I usually take any sign of pain as a cue for me to sit down and put my feet up :D Unless of course I cannot avoid it, like in the middle of the supermarket or something......

I was stressing about not being able to renew my license (it expires on the 16th) and not having rechargeable batteries for the birth but I picked some up today and renewed my license!! woohoo so now I am officially free to give birth and can relax and wait! Well......after I pack my bag today 

When I went to renew my license I snapped at a very rude woman! she kept coming up to the line to make sure we had filled in our forms right and I was next to be seen with about 8 people behind me waiting. I had already been standing there for 10 minutes. Anyways she took one look at my form pointed out that I needed to write New Zealand in full and told me to go do that then head to the back of the line OMG straight away I laughed and said quite snappily "Oho there is no way in hell I am going to the back of that line, are you serious?" and pointed to my belly and then she just stared at me blankly and so I said "Well I'm not....." and then I turned and waited some more LOL so she said okay well you can come back to where you were standing then.
Was she for real? did she really expect a heavily pregnant woman who had kids with her to re wait in a line longer than what she had already waited?! 
Sorry for my rant but I thought that she was quite rude.


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> So that was a pointless trip to L&D.
> 
> They put me on the monitors for 20 minutes or so and checked my cervix before sending me on my way. No change in my cervix but I was definitely contracting, the monitor was picking it up and it was happening when I wasn't feeling LO move. I would feel it tightening and OH would watch it appear on the monitor. The nurse was saying that either I was breathing too heavily or LO was moving causing it to register. And since it wasn't affecting my cervix, I was good to go and to take 2 Tylenol.
> 
> I just wish she'd have acknowledged that they were contractions and not made it seem like I was making it up. Even if it didn't mean anything. LO's heart rate was all over the place. She's usually between 140 and 160 but several times it registered at 192-197. I didn't feel her moving about most of those times either which is what the nurse said caused the jumps. Apparently I'm just another paranoid, crazy pregnant lady. Oh well. At least it didn't change my cervix but ugh, it's so uncomfortable and Tylenol/heat have not been helping.

Dammit, I wish people would listen! I swear sometimes those maternity docs and nurses think we preggos are stupid and nuts! Grrrrrr


----------



## kwood

I'm a watermelon..how did that happen, feels like the last 9 months has gone by so quickly. Only 3 weeks to go now. :happydance: Today was my last day at work as well and yesterday my boss said I can have a lie in and come in an hour late. I didn't know this was so they could decorate my desk. I was given 6 vest, 3 sleepers, a 4 piece clothing set, and little Micky mouse stuff animal my boss picked up at Euro disney, a baby memory book and 105 pounds in Babies r us gift vouchers. Plus flowers and cupcakes for everyone. It was so nice and totally unexpected. 

Ready to relax and put my feet up now. Going to pack bags tomorrow and getting my haircut. My SIL and her family are coming back from California on Saturday and are going to stay the night which will be nice as they haven't seen our new house yet. Then my Mum is arriving from the U.S. on the 26th to stay for 6 weeks, so I'm hoping the baby doesn't come before she arrives as she really wants to be there for the birth. 

I can't believe we are all so close, looking forward to hearing all of the birth announcements to come.


----------



## RBurnett

kwood - that was very nice of your work to do that for you.

I have done my birth plan -

Rachel Burnett
Birth Plan &#8211; Medway Maritime Hospital

This plan is a reflection of my wishes for the birth but is no way inflexible. I understand that for many reasons my plans may need to change to suit the needs of myself and my baby.

Water Birth &#8211; If available I would like access to a birthing pool for the 1st and 2nd stage labour. It would also be my preference to deliver our baby in the birthing pool.

Companion &#8211; I would like my husband Marc to be with me at all times. Should I not be in a position to make an informed decision, I will trust his judgement to do what he feels is best for myself and my baby. I would also like my sister Michelle and mum Jackie to come into the room in turns when I feel like I need them. I would prefer not to have groups of medical students involved in the birth.

Mobility &#8211; I would like to be as mobile as possible during labour and be free to try various positions for both first and second stage. Ideally I would like to remain as upright as possible to allow gravity to take its course. 

Pain Relief &#8211; I have a TENS machine which I would like to use for as long as it is effective. In addition I would like to have access to Entonox and possibly a hot bath for further pain relief for as long as possible. I would like to avoid epidural or pethidine althogether.

Second Stage &#8211; Gentle support and firm guidance on when to push and how to minimize any damage through tearing would be appreciated. I would like to be advised if an episiotomy seems necessary and all efforts made to avoid this being the case.

Intervention &#8211; If assistance is needed, please use suction rather than forceps.

Theatre &#8211; If it is absolutely necessary to undergo a c-section I would like Marc with me. Please use a spinal block. I would like the catheter inserted after anaesthetic.

Post Birth &#8211; I would like my baby to be placed on my chest immediately after delivery and have skin to skin contact for as long as possible. We would like to take photographs at this stage.

Umbilical Cord &#8211; Please wait until the umbilical cord has stopped pulsating before allowing it to be cut. Marc would like to cut the cord.

Placenta &#8211; I would prefer a managed delivery of the placenta.

Vitamin K &#8211;I would like vitamin K to be administered to the baby via injection.

Feeding &#8211; I would like to breast feed my baby as soon as possible and would like guidance on this.


Bad new about my sister, she has started bleeding. She has been booked in for a scan on Tuesday as she will be 6 weeks then. She not had any pain so Im keeping hopeful as some ppl do bleed in early pregnancy but still be ok..:(


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> Dammit, I wish people would listen! I swear sometimes those maternity docs and nurses think we preggos are stupid and nuts! Grrrrrr

Seriously. If I weren't only 36 weeks, I would LOVE to have gone into labor just to prove her wrong hahah. I hope she's not the nurse on duty when I _am_ in labor. I may lose my mind.



zephyr said:


> Sorry to hear you are so uncomfortable! Sounds like what I'm going through dont worry it wont be too much longer. When you hurt do you sit down? I usually take any sign of pain as a cue for me to sit down and put my feet up :D Unless of course I cannot avoid it, like in the middle of the supermarket or something......

Thanks. Honestly, I'm sitting down almost all day hahah. OH is at work from 7:30-4:30 and it's just me and my cat at home. I've tried laying on my side, on the other side, sitting on my exercise ball... no such luck with relief. Oh well. They say it's normal so I'll just deal with it.

My biggest issue with it is I'm getting checked weekly now. Each internal exam is going to cause all this cramping/contracting so when the heck will I know it's "go time"?? I mean, I knew with my first so I'm sure I'll recognize it but if I'm just supposed to deal with all these cramps, how will I know when it's the real deal? Oh well. Full-term is only a week away so we'll see what happens!


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> Seriously. If I weren't only 36 weeks, I would LOVE to have gone into labor just to prove her wrong hahah.

Yes! Imagine if you were full term and your water broke all over her!!:haha:
WOO! Just noticed we are the 'last babies' in our tickers!


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Seriously. If I weren't only 36 weeks, I would LOVE to have gone into labor just to prove her wrong hahah.
> 
> Yes! Imagine if you were full term and your water broke all over her!!:haha:
> WOO! Just noticed we are the 'last babies' in our tickers!Click to expand...

Hahah seriously. I wanted to throw things at her head, but I just smiled and nodded and said "thanks." Oh well.

Oh wow... I never would have noticed if you didn't point it out! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## rjsmam

hey all....

waves - sounds like a frustrating trip to L&D - here's hoping that nurse aint around when you do go!

vaurissa - thanks for the sense check!! i want my baby now... but i want the next few wks to fast forward if you know what i mean, i'll readily wait & put up with 3rd tri aches n pains until he/she is ready! (ok i might change my tune if i go to 42wks haha)

rburnett - a v well written and thought about plan! sorry about your sister, I have my fingers crossed for her

kwood - that's so sweet of the guys at your work! sounds like they're gonna miss you 

zephyr - forgot to say congrats on dh's new job! and quite bloody right re standing your ground in the line - some people amaze me with their thoughtlessness, especially other women!

hey to everyone else!!

so today's moans are return of the heartburn - gawd i've had every kind, the pain like a knife in the chest, the can't like down or i'm gonna vomit kind, the feels like a heart attack chest pains kind........ i've spent a small fortune on gaviscon etc 

my other moans are constant uncomfy bh's, restless legs (can barely use the laptop) aaaaaand.... really ouchees stomach pains.... which i realise now are my bowels :blush: tis so glamourous huh. am really not looking forward to going back to work next wk!



x


----------



## yazzy

RBurnett I hope your sister is ok and all turns out well, let us know how she gets on.

Vaurissa yep agree I am not wishing my baby to arrive any earlier than he/she is ready to appear. I'm happy anytime after my wedding because I am over 38 weeks then and I will be taking RLT but this is purely because it helps to tone the uterus and contract it back after baby is born...we give it to our cats for when they have kittens :)

Today I picked up my bridesmaids shoes, they each have their own colour and have been dyed....they look amazing...so pleased with them!! Just over 2 weeks until I am married!!


----------



## zephyr

rjsmam - Thanks :) He starts on the 26th and handed in his notice yesterday quite nervous about the big changes tbh but will be good for our family in the long run! Ive spent a small fortune on Gaviscon too it really sucks aye! At least you know the heartburn will go when the LO is here :D

Well I had a strange morning, I had a dream that my boy flipped breech and I could see his face through my stomach cos he was pressing it hard up trying to get closer so he could give me a cuddle! Then I dreamt the babies were going to come on Friday the 13th cos they wanted to be freaky babies.
Then I got up cos I really need to poop (sorry TMI) and everything was eerily quiet! The street was quiet, my kids were quiet (usually they are running round at 6am, but it was 7:30 and they were still asleep) the dog didn't come running down to be let out, my babies had not moved at all when usually they would be nudging by then.
So I look outside and everywhere was covered with fog!! which btw never happens here so I'm like fully weirded out cos I already feel like I died in my sleep.
Then I got the urge to go number twos again! and thats when I noticed two small pieces of my plug. I'm not overly excited cos I had heaps of it about 6 weeks ago but have not had anymore since then until this morning.
So then I go down and check the date and its Friday the 13th haha and then I had really bad period pains and I still feel really weird, but the pains have gone now......so even though they probably wont be here today, I think they cant be too much longer. I certaintly dont think I will be making it for any induction thats for sure. But then I could be wrong. My babies do have a habit of doing the opposite of what I say.

My babies were quiet all night and have been all morning too but I am getting some good wriggles now from them :D

Now I need to double check my batteries charged last night, pack my bag (I swear I will eventually) and then clean my kitchen floor cos I saw that this morning and decided it looks gross. I also wanted to get some plants for my garden today but I think I am biting off more than I can chew but my heavily weed filled garden is not making me happy every time I leave my house.


----------



## zephyr

I had to go back to bed and sleep before OH went to work I'm so tired.
I took a pic of my bump too cos it feels like its hanging off me today!
 



Attached Files:







36.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## loveacupcake

Woo-hoo! I packed my bag and the boys's bag. My hubby will probably throw his things in there last minute as he normally does when we go on trips. 

Our friend's twins are doing great. Mom and the little girl are going home tomorrow and the little boy is off his ventilator and they are hoping he'll be able to go home soon.

I'm feeling surprisingly great still... and my PUPP rash seems to be getting much better. Taking a few alternative remedies and I think SOMETHING has got to be working because the doctor recommended stuff wasn't doing anything!

zephyr - you look great! looks like the bump dropped a bit more no?


----------



## Ems77

yazzy said:


> I will be taking RLT but this is purely because it helps to tone the uterus and contract it back after baby is born...we give it to our cats for when they have kittens :)

 I didn't know you could give it to animals too, neat  



rjsmam said:


> vaurissa - thanks for the sense check!! i want my baby now... but i want the next few wks to fast forward if you know what i mean, i'll readily wait & put up with 3rd tri aches n pains until he/she is ready! (ok i might change my tune if i go to 42wks haha)

So glad to hear it all!! I became really freaked out after so many comments from different people including that lady and then she gives birth at 36+4 to a 5lb 6ozer. who stayed in the NICU for 24 hours and now has to be fed every 2.5 like clockwork and she is stressing... if she had listened to the doc... She was high risk to start with:cry:... paranoid....


----------



## zephyr

Loveacupcake - great to hear about your friends twins and how well they are doing! Also good to hear your PUPP rash is doing better and you are feeling well :D
Yeah I took that pic today cos I feel like it has dropped big time!

I got bruised feeling down below again and I have had bad diahorea all day! and I am so so tired :( I just hope I'm not sick. I don't feel sick though, its strange. 
Gunna get my boy from daycare, cook tea and then go to sleep cos I can't stop yawning lol OH was so worried he was trying to say he was gunna come home from work. He rang before and said I dont sound very well. I like to think his boss was in the room and hes was actually just trying to use me as an excuse to finish at 5pm rather than 8pm :haha:

I had all these plans today like clean my kitchen, pack my bag, go buy some plants...I think it was all just wishful thinking. Make me feel like I *had* planned on doing something cos I only did the dishes hehe


----------



## bumpin2012

So I am SUPER EXCITED!!! Totally not pregnancy related, but I just had to share!

OH and I have been together for nearly 12 years. We have tried several times to plan a wedding but every time we did, it got so complicated that we just said "forget it" First time, I had to finish school, the second time SIL stole our wedding date, third time the location we chose was too inconvenient for some people and I got fed up with all the bitching (we had tried to plan a destination wedding). Fourth time we were just going to go to City Hall and have no one there, but our mothers cried "no fair" 

So today we have FINALLY figured out a way to get married, on our terms, and be able to include the people we really want there, without having all the BS that popped up in the past!!!

And we picked out (and BOUGHT) our wedding bands today!

So Im getting married Aug 18! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> So Im getting married Aug 18! :happydance::happydance:

OHHHH YAY :) How exciting for you guys! Congrats dear!! :thumbup:


----------



## kwood

Congrats Bumpin, glad you have decided on something that you are now happy with and hope you have a great day.


----------



## RBurnett

bumpin - Congrats. Was the best day of our life's :)


----------



## frangi33

congrats bumpin x:)


----------



## wavescrash

I posted about this over in third tri but I figured I'd share my thoughts here as well...

I'm convinced that even though Ive been through labor and delivery before, Im not going to have any idea when labor hits this time around. I know its still pretty early and not likely to happen over the next few days but all the pains Ive been having, the insane increase in BH, the contractions the nurse told me werent actual contractions Im probably just going to wind up sitting here in labor & oblivious - assuming its just normal pregnancy pains.


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Bumpin! Thats great news :D

Waves - you have a good point! From experience I almost had my second at home for that very reason! Had very irregular contractions for hours on end that did not get worse and they stopped and started changing positions etc but my waters broke and she was born about half an hour later after having about half an hour of no contractions, then about 5 very painful bearing down urge contractions and she was out just after walking in the door at the hospital! and I only went cos my waters broke. It was actually pretty traumatic cos I just felt like it was very early labour or really uncomfortable BH's it did not in any way feel like labour with my first that intensified like how its meant to.

Didn't wanna scare you but, if you find yourself questioning whether you are in labour or not, just get checked out dont worry about what that woman said. I would hate to have a baby at home, was bad enough they had no time to give me anything at all for the pain!
Here's hoping if you do go into labour your waters break or something first that way you will know for sure:D So much easier that way!! 

I thought my babies would be coming last night but I am happy to say I am still here in one piece with babies still fighting me for my lung space :p I had the runs really bad yesterday all day then it stopped. I wasn't sick and didn't eat anything different to cause it so I thought maybe my body was doing the whole cleany out thing. Lost a few clumps of mucus plug and there was a couple of very light streaks of pink in it so I thought I would get my bloody show but nope......nothing.....Had two naps cos I was exhausted and still managed to sleep over night.
Can't even remember if I had a single BH yesterday! everything has been so quiet which has been strange for me cos usually I am plagued with contractions.

Packed my hospital bag just in case. I know it can be weeks before they come if you start losing plug but I guess better safe than sorry and also two babies, I don't know what to expect. So I guess now I just take one day at a time and wait for this show to get started. Scan on Tuesday wonder if I will make it??


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr - oh wow that sounds scary! the pains i was having died off, so i'm not too worried right now but they were downright painful and constant. i tried timing but there was no way. but like i said, they died off so i'm sure all is well.


----------



## yazzy

Congrats on picking your date Bumpin...excellent news!

Ok question for you all and to figure out if I am being unreasonable.....

When my OH goes out drinking it normally always ends up in a really late night and he gets ridiculously drunk...I have no worries when he's out or anything like that but obviously with the baby due in 4 weeks I said to him that the last 4 weeks before due date he needs to not have another night like that because if I were to go into labour he would not be allowed in the hospital and I wouldn't want him near me drunk etc so the other night was his so called last big night out....that is until tonight, grrr...

So has anyone else said to their OH's about curbing big nights out just incase labour happens???

The more I think about it the more mad I get and I am normally very chilled!


----------



## wavescrash

My OH doesn't go out and decided he's not drinking until I'm able to drink again so I really can't offer input. I know if he WERE going out, especially this close to my due date, I'd be furious and putting up a big fight.


----------



## Ems77

yazzy said:


> Ok question for you all and to figure out if I am being unreasonable.....

No, not at all. I understand the responsibility that is needed due to potential labor. I also believe that he shouldn't have any issues with not going out consistently period. He has chosen to have a family. With family comes responsibility and frankly, plain and simply less partying. If he wasn't ready to give up the partying, he should have rethought the family planning. However, he has made his choice and he needs to buck up and act accordingly. :-D *Steps off soapbox and bows* LMAO!


----------



## rjsmam

hey all

zephyr - yikes - think it's a good thing that you've packed your bag!!!

bumpin - how exciting - congrats - 2 weddings on this thread - v v exciting!

yazzy - not unreasonable at all.... my dh doesn't go out that often but before we went to the party last wk end I asked him to sleep in the spare room if he was really drunk, as he thrashes around & forgets i'm there.... needless to say he was v drunk! so i made up the sofa bed for him... but he got into our bed & refused to move - i was furious..... i was faced with sleeping on an uncomfy sofa bed or attempting to sleep beside him. we haven't actually had the conversation but i think dh knows that future nights out are either off or are teetotal!

my bh's are ramping up again - they are seriously intense, i don't know how i'm going to cope at work next wk.... boohooooo



x


----------



## zephyr

waves - I'm glad it has all quietened down now :D 

Yazzy - That is fair! Tell him to grow up if he has a problem with it. Especially since you guys already agreed. Hes about to be a daddy :) I would be angry too.

rjsmam - Yeah I just don't know whats wrong with me after I posted that I was so tired (I had only been awake an hour for the morning) that I went back to bed and slept another hour!


----------



## wavescrash

Had a bit of a reality check today hahah...

My sister wrote on my Facebook saying, "hurry up and have your baby already. i'm getting very impatient and hannah needs to meet her wonderful aunt!!"

My Mom was invited via Facebook to a benefit for friends of theirs at the end of the month and wrote on the event wall saying they'll try to make it but can't make any guarantees because their second grandchild is due anytime now.

I can't believe we're at that point where people are asking if I've had the baby yet, getting as impatient as I am, putting life on hold due to the impending birth, etc. It just means it's right around the corner! SO EXCITING :happydance:


----------



## zephyr

At least you hope so lol imagine another 6 weeks?! Though I think in your case that wont happen, it is still possible :p Well another week and you are good to go :D

Well I started feeling really shaky and jittery, still do feel it a bit and we went out to get a hot chocolate and in 40 minutes I had 6 contractions! Had a couple more before that too but didn't think to add them to my timing.

Anyways guess I am hitting that point where false labour is going to really peeve me off! and every time I am going to think "this is it!" It happened with my son too for almost a week. Anyways so started writing down times of them 'just in case' but have not had one for about 15 minutes now so looks like they died off. Which I have mixed feelings about, I want them to stay in just a few more days, I just don't want to be on edge wondering if this is it until then.


----------



## bumpin2012

Thanks everyone! Im so excited that we finally have a plan... OH's parents are being a bit difficult about the date. They want us to move it to the weekend before as they have prebooked vacation, but we have both told his mom that we have chosen the 18th, because its the date that works for us, and the people we are asking to spend money to fly out and thats the date we are staying with. His mom finally agreed to talk to her work about changing her vacation to the week preceding. I'm fairly sure that if she asks to change because her son is getting married, she will be able to change her vacation time... even if she can only get a few days before. If she can't then OH and I will just have to do the preparations ourselves.


Yazzy: I dont think you are being unreasonable. My OH decided a long time ago that he didn't enjoy getting roaring drunk, and really hasn't for years. BUT he has had a few nights where he's had a little too much with the guys. Now that Im almost 2 weeks away from due date, I dont think he will touch any just in case... Hopefully a gentle reminder that Baby can decide to come at any time and you will need him stone cold sober might smarten him up!

Zephyr: Me thinks your time is near!!! those babies sound like they want out!

RJsmam: I think ive been having loads of braxton hicks too... strangely, I rarely have them at rest. I get TONS when I am up walking about. I keep getting excited that maybe its the start of labour, but as soon as I stop walking around, they settle out... 

Waves: My mom told me that she couldn't tell the difference between her braxton hicks and labour pains, and with both my siblings she arrived at the hospital 9 cm dilated and had the baby within the hour... hopefully you are close enough to your hospital that you will be there in time just in case. I would honestly just keep going in to be checked if you have the persistent contractions, and just forget about what that woman told you. I would rather waste a dr/nurse's time then deliver a baby at home!


----------



## RBurnett

Waves - I worry that ill be at home for too long as i really don't want to go to the hospital then to be sent home. TBH though i wouldn't mind having baby at home with just me and OH as long as baby is safe. 

Yazzy - I think ur being right to stop his drunken nights now. Ill let OH go to the pub but he cant drink when he does. He had a big night out last weekend and he agreed that will be the last for a long time because im the next one to go out into town...once i had baby and settled etc.

zephyr - i think ur doing so well to keep the twins in there for as long as u have :)


----------



## zephyr

Thanks :) I feel really good about it, even if I don't make it to 37 weeks I am really happy I got this far already. 

Not much more on my end to update really some aches and pains here and there but nothing spectacular, guess I'll see what tomorrow brings as I am off to go eat ice cream then go to bed :D

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## RBurnett

I got to go hospital and been told to expect to stay there :(. I woke up feeling alwful today. My breathing has got really bad and I now have chest pains, i feel really sick and generally feel unwell. Babies movements are more sluggish too. Just waiting for OH to leave work and we going up there. I got to take my bags and baby bag with me!

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## anti

Rachel keep us up to date. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## rjsmam

oh rachel - hope all is ok & you just need a good rest - keep us posted if you can


x


----------



## RBurnett

Im home! well they checked baby and he was bouncing around happy. They took blood from my wrist(that bloody hurt) that came back ok. They did a ECG which showed my irregular heart beat. Everything came back good so they sent me home saying it was baby being high up in my ribs. My blood pressure was high so they want me to come in Monday to get it checked again! Im soo glad to be home, would have to have been stuck in hospital x

Looks like I had a few contractions too..!


----------



## yazzy

Rachel, glad everything turned out ok...I was thinking you might have been the first one with the baby then!!

Thanks everyone for answering my question, generally the OH is pretty good but it just really annoyed me last night. I don't think he realises that in the last 4 weeks baby could just appear. I will be reminding him later!

Today I have been getting some bits and pieces for the wedding decorations so that is good as i'm getting there...although I can't wait I will not miss trying to organise this day lol.


----------



## RBurnett

Nope no baby yet!

I loved getting bit for my wedding, so exciting :)!


----------



## frangi33

ah rachel, im glad everything is ok. going on a date night with fiance tonight - yay :)


----------



## zephyr

Rachel, glad everything turned out okay! 

Frangi - I hope you enjoy your date :D


----------



## bumpin2012

glad everything is ok Rachel, thats scary stuff! I dont think you need to worry about the irregular heart rate, its actually quite common to develop this while pregnant, as baby puts a lot of strain on the vessels leading to and from the heart creating an increased workload, not to mention the extra blood volume that being pregnant forces our poor hearts to contend with. It should clear up on its own within a few months after baby comes!

Yazzy: wedding day is getting close!!! So exciting!!


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh... Pretty much sums up how I feel today haha. So tired, very sore. As I was eating my dinner she felt as low as she's ever been. Went to the bathroom and there was more mucus-y discharge. Some of it was faintly blood tinged but I wiped again and it was "normal". No idea if it meant anything but it'd be nice. I started inserting EPO on Thursday before bed and I definitely think I've felt it working. My appointment Tuesday can't come soon enough!


----------



## zephyr

Waves - I had some of that slightly blood tinged too but nothing since. sounds like me and you both are getting the run around though in my case I guess that is to be expected! I hope that your baby stays in until 37 weeks at least! and well.....I hate to say it but I hope mine just hurry up and make up their damn minds, like you today has been awful. I want it over with already but I know all I have to look forward to is a restless night of tossing and turning. Can't win.

I got very tired and lay down for a nap and then had to get up cos I had to go out, but when I got up I felt the worst period pains and they still there along with some backache and I just feel generally irritable.
I went to take some pain relief and we have run out, so I txt OH at work asking where his wallet is and he keeps saying its by the bed and it isn't!! and my son took my car and house keys this morning and I can't find them anywhere! 
So I am stuck at home, sore, tired and to make matters worse all day long I have been feeling like I need to poo got the worst bladder and bowel pressure but nothing much happens.......well not enough to make me feel less annoyed with the world.


----------



## zephyr

Update from my last post for the last 3 hours I have been getting contractions every 10 minutes been writing them all down. So sore and uncomfortable right about now :( I managed to finally get some paracetemol into me so heres hoping that helps a little.

I'm so tired and cranky right about now been snapping at everyone and dont even mean to and I vomited heaps this arvo too even though I had taken my anti nausea meds.
Anyways probably nothing again! I'm half expecting it all to just die off cos its not really getting any worse, just staying the same. It did this with my son and by the end of the week I was so tired and frustrated I really hope that doesn't happen again.

I'm going to get an early night. Will update again if there is any progress, not holding my breath though.


----------



## anti

Zephyr!!! Fingers crossed you either feel better soon or you have those babies. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## RBurnett

zephyr - maybe this is it for you!? Hope you get some sleep and rest and be ready for labour if it does happen.

Bumpin - They werent concerned about the HB and a DR told me the same as you thats its normal to get while pregnant.

I had horrible chest pains last night and felt crap. I have woken this morning feeling fab, not out of breath no pains in stomach or chest. Its feels so nice to feel normal...not sure how long this will last though. Maybe the calm before the storm.

I got to call the day assessment unit tomorrow about going in to have BP checked, I might ask if I can wait and have it checked when I see my midwife Thursday..But then should I get it monitored as much as possible?!


----------



## yazzy

RBurnett if there is any risk of pre-eclampsia then I would get your blood pressure checked sooner rather than later. Remember the hospitals/midwives etc wouldn't ask you to have something done if it wasn't necessary.

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I've just been out to do a dog training session and luckily the dog was lovely and so were the people, so that was good. Going to have a catch up with a friend later and tidy up and next week is going to be a chilled week :)


----------



## bumpin2012

oooh, Zephyr, maybe this is it???

So I have a question - Are early contractions supposed to hurt? I've been having fairly regular contractions, about 10 mins apart for a few hours now, but they dont hurt, they last about 20 secs, but no other symptoms :shrug: I have no idea what to think... Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## anti

Bumpin I'm not too sure. Just keep an eye on them and see if they get more frequent.


----------



## frangi33

hey everyone - sounds like there's a lot of action going on this weekend zephyr and bumpin it sounds positive, I hope its not just limbo!

So I went on my date night last night with my fiance - thing is we didnt go out till late so by the time dinner arrived at past 10 i was struggling to stay awake lol. then on our walk back to the car in the cold I think my body decided to go into overdrive at protecting baby from the cold and I got the worst chattering teeth ever! My oh thought it was hilarious and tbh it was pretty funny :)

So today was my baby shower there was about 21 of us and we invited 22 so just one drop out - with all the bad reports i'd heard from other people i was pretty nervous that no one would turn up! We had a really lovely time, i got the most amazing cupcakes from a lovely lady in nursery colours with little babies wrapped up in petals, we played lots of baby shower games and had a lovely time :) i got lots of lovely little gifts and trinkets for me and the baby, we werent expecting lots of gifts or anything but it was lovely that everyone made such an effort and i've got lots of lovely memories and notes of advise from the mums!


----------



## zephyr

Well I'm still here! 5 hours of regular contractions last night and nothing, no progress just annoying aches that just suddenly died off, the contractions, the backache everything just went!
I tried walking round, sitting, standing, laying down and nothing made them go away but they did not get any stronger than what they were. 
I was pretty sure by the 3rd hour that it was just false labour because even though they did hurt they were not getting any worse at all. Was going to give it till 9pm though and ring the hospital just in case but I got my last one at 8:08pm
OH then gave me a foot rub and I slept like a log most of the night.
My appointment and scan is tomorrow so I'm going to speak to them and see what on earth is going on. Bugger doing this all week! Looks like I will either stay at home too long and have them at home cos I'll think my body is crying wolf again haha or I will end up being induced. Probably induction but we will see what they say tomorrow.

Bumpin, its hard to say Ive had one labour where they were irregular and never got closer together or stronger and she came quick, but my others I had it where they just stayed the same for hours on end and then I was induced because there was just no progress at all.
The really early contractions just felt like BH's and they built up over a few hours and got longer and stronger but not totally unbearable in my case they stayed the same but I read that they are meant to just keep getting more painful. Changing position will usually stop them if they are BH's. 

Well these babies have to stay in today now cos I have heaps to do, have to go get my daughters birthday shopping done, have to go shopping for a new suit for OH's new job and take him for his first driving lesson which is going to be hillarious. Hope I still have a car at the end of it considering hes never even sat in a drivers seat before :/


----------



## bumpin2012

well, nothing new here. the contractions are still coming, but not progressing. I think im just getting excited for nothing... im just gonna keep on waiting...lol


----------



## RBurnett

frangi - im glad ur baby shower went well. I really enjoyed mine too, its so nice to have all those friends around you celebrating your pregnancy. I also loved putting away all the gifts :)


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr - oh man! since you hadn't updated in awhile, i was excited thinking maybe you headed off to the hospital. soon i bet!

bumpin - exciting, fingers crossed!


Last night OH and I dtd for the first time since October haha. It didn't last long and didn't hurt at all (thank goodness!) and afterward I put on a pad (to be safe) and went to bed.

Woke up at 2am to use the bathroom and noticed normal cm and whatever may have leaked out while I slept. Woke up again at 5am for the bathroom and saw more cm/leakage but during one wipe, there was a streak of pink in it. I know it's highly possible it was just from dtd but we did it again this morning (5 hours ago) and I went to the bathroom (recently) and noticed a big ol' blob of CM tinged with blood on a panty liner. I wiped and noticed some more. Came out and bounced on my ball, feeling pretty crampy. Went to the bathroom again (I've had to go #2 several times today... clearing out? I wish!) and there was a ton of blood tinged mucus every time I wiped and the cramps are sticking around.

I can't time them like contractions and I honestly don't remember what a true contraction feels like but I'm curious to see if anything progresses. I don't know if it's because we DTD or we kickstarted something. He's not that big, it didn't last long and I don't think he even reached my cervix to irritate it so like I said, I don't know if it's just because we DTD or because we started something. Going to bounce on my ball, drink some water and we'll see.

I will say, LO is less active today and I've got more energy but I'm sure it's all just coincidence.


----------



## bumpin2012

well, ladies. Im officially frustrated! These damn contractions just wont stop or progress to something! They are every 10 mins, but feel exactly the same as they did this morning when I woke up! I've tried everything - been for a long walk, had a shower, had a rest, ate something, nothing changes them at all... im so confused...


----------



## wavescrash

I'd still call or go be seen since they're regular and lasted all day.


----------



## KendraNoell

Anyone having period cramps? I'm alternating between feeling those and sharp vaginal pains,and then pulsating pains in my back towards my kidneys.

Having a lot more discharge, just kinda clear/creamy... anyone else?


----------



## bumpin2012

I called the early labour unit. The nurse I talked to said it sounds like latent labour, and to try and get some sleep tonight. She said if they start progressing, or im leaking fluid or have any concerns about baby's movements to come in. But other than than, im just supposed to wait it out.


----------



## KendraNoell

I am confused about the leaking part because I have been leaking some clear fluid for weeks now but its so hard to tell when you don't know if its urine or not :(


----------



## bumpin2012

does it smell like urine when its dry? Amniotic fluid has a kind of sweet smell


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin - aww not you too!!! It does get very frustrating even if its not hurting, its still very annoying! Hopefully none of us are stuck this way for too long.

I have had no problems today except some sharp shooting pains in my cervix when I walk which conveniently decided to happen as I walked round the mall. Here I am jumping and jolting every few steps hehehe

Something else I noticed, heavily pregnant women always seem to go and buy new pajamas! I know heaps of people who have and today at the mall I was not the only one standing in line with a massive belly and new pajamas :p 
People keep looking at me strange though like my tummy is too big, one lady exclaimed "Wooooah you look like you're gunna pop any second!" I laughed. Ohhh I wish lady. 

My consultant appointment and my scan are tomorrow only one more dreadful sleep before I can have a better idea of what is going on! Tomorrow the scan is to check his growth because he had slowed down 4 weeks ago so it is possible they may want him out if he has not grown much, fingers crossed he has grown well though!! and that I get an induction date for next week :D


----------



## bumpin2012

well, ladies. I convinced OH to DTD to see if we could get something to happen. Contractions are closer together and gaining in intensity. They are painful enough that I can't sleep. So I think this is it! Still hanging around home, got the bags all packed and ready. Pain is still manageable, even though they are only a few minutes apart, so im just waiting for it to be too much and then im going in... hopefully this is not going to take very long!


----------



## RBurnett

bumpin - this is so exciting..you may be having the first baby of this group. I hope if it is it then it goes well for you and wont last too long. x


----------



## zephyr

Omigosh! How exciting!! I wish you all the best if it does happen :D


----------



## RBurnett

Hopsital again today due to my BP being high on Saturday. I called and explained about my MW appointment thursday as i didnt want to be wasting their time but they said i still needed to come in.

I feel like im always up there..! but like the way they are so concerned and me and baby!

Im back there 2mo for my hospital tour! Wish they had a club card as Ill be gaining lots of points lol


----------



## zephyr

Good luck Rachel, I hope all is well :D At least you know you are in good hands anyways! 

Our hospital had the cheek to put in paid parking!! Don't know if thats standard where you are but here it is not! its a hospital, not a freaken mall! So I get annoyed with all my appointments cos it end up costing about $4 $5 to park there each time!
Your comment about the club card reminded me about the parking cards hehe


----------



## RBurnett

Yes, its the norm over here for paid parking and its disgusting. Making the ill pay for parking!!

I think you get discount when u have had a baby or have if your in intensive car but wow a discount..you shouldn't have to pay!

Even the staff have to pay and it gets taken out of their wage!


----------



## zephyr

Wow! I thought that might be the case, and yeah I agree its really not cool! Some people who go there regulary end up paying a small fortune and of course appointments often run late so you end up paying more by the half hour haha


----------



## RBurnett

Its not like u choose to be ill! Well i wonder how much today will cost us!?


----------



## zephyr

aw hope not too much! I'm stuck up there for 4 hours tomorrow around about, that is if everything goes to plan.

My babies are kicking up a whopper of a storm tonight. OH was gunna go get me Kali pasta from Hells Pizza cos its so yummy but they shut!! and now I'm sad.


----------



## yazzy

Bumpin I hope this is it for you! Good luck and let us know how you get on :)

Yep we have to pay for parking and it is pretty expensive, however there are a lot of places a couple mins walk from the hospital where you can park for free for 2 hours if you just have a normal appointment or another car park literally 5 mins away and it only costs a few pounds for all day parking so that is really good.

I was just about to say bubs is being quiet again but he/she is just waking up and kicking me in the ribs! I really think it depends how baby is laying as to how much I feel but I really don't like the quiet days! It's just so close to meeting baby i'm getting paranoid again as I just want everything to go well.

I'm having a few days relaxing now because my pelvis is really sore and painful, apart from that no niggles or anything to suggest baby will be appearing before he/she is due!


----------



## frangi33

argh bumpin good luck! You ladies have got me symptom spotting now lol :)


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin - oh my goodness! good luck! i hope this is it for you :)


all bloody cm and contractions i felt yesterday subsided. i hope it means my cervix has changed at least. i have an appointment tomorrow but i'm feeling very impatient!


----------



## bumpin2012

Well ladies. I'm back to confused. Was having really painful contractions 4 mins apart, lots of pressure and at about 8am everything stopped.... will update later if anything changes...


----------



## wavescrash

Well that's unfair! Did you at least get to the hospital or are you still waiting it out at home?


----------



## RBurnett

I been admitted due to high protien. They want obs on me ever 6 hours and the theyn they will decide what they are going to do tomorrow!


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck dear. Keep us updated!


----------



## bumpin2012

I didn't go in. I figured that I would go when the pain got too intense to manage at home. Still having the odd contraction, but nothing regular. I have a dr's appointment tomorrow afternoon, so maybe she will check me out then... Im sooo tired. We were up all night, and I got a couple of hours of sleep this morning after the contractions stopped... but 22 hours of regular contractions for nothing... I just didn't think that was possible!


----------



## bumpin2012

I hope everything works out Rachel... do you think they are going to induce you? or just try medication?


----------



## yazzy

Rachel I hope all goes well...you never know you might be the first one on this thread with a baby born!!

Bumpin i've heard a lot of people have false starts to labour, some get the same thing for a a few days to a week before proper labour begins. As you are full term already I hope your LO arrives safely soon.

I've had a nice day chilling at home, finally got my moses basket mattress that actually fits (had a nightmare finding the right size!). Bit of housework and finalising a lot of our wedding plans...i'm now halfway through the order of service so that will soon be ready to print...getting excited!!


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> I didn't go in. I figured that I would go when the pain got too intense to manage at home. Still having the odd contraction, but nothing regular. I have a dr's appointment tomorrow afternoon, so maybe she will check me out then... Im sooo tired. We were up all night, and I got a couple of hours of sleep this morning after the contractions stopped... but 22 hours of regular contractions for nothing... I just didn't think that was possible!

Aww I'd have still gone in. I remember with my first, I was contracting pretty bad from 3am-7am or so. Timing them they were about 30 seconds long and 2-3 minutes apart. Around 7am I thought they were starting to die off and that it was a false start and got so upset/frustrated. Thought maybe my waters were leaking so we called L&D who wanted me to come in to make sure it wasn't my waters and found out I was at 4cm/90% effaced and having my baby that day and was admitted on the spot... even though my contractions felt like they were dying off. I had pitocin to help the process once admitted though and had her before 5:30 that evening.

If those contractions dilated you more (I think 4cm is considered active labor), they may be able to give you something to keep the contractions coming. Unless you want to avoid that completely than I understand but I would still go in just in case!


----------



## bumpin2012

Waves: I'll go in if they start up again. I have a dr's appointment tomorrow anyways, so hopefully she will check me then. Im hoping to avoid a pit drip if possible... 

Yazzy: thanks! Im hoping that they'll start up again for real this time, or when I go to my dr's tomorrow I can get a sweep and hopefully THAT will kickstart things. Im sooo imaptient for this baby... I know realistically I can still be preggo for close to another 4 weeks, but I have this insane feeling that baby is coming early...


----------



## zephyr

Rachel - Keep us updated! You are in the best possible place you could be at the moment so try not to worry too much. Easier said than done I know! But everything will be fine :D

Ohhh Bumpin thats awful!! 22 hours?! that puts my 5 to shame haha I really thought I would be waking up to a birth announcement this morning, aww well, these babies are going to keep all of us guessing over the next week or two I bet! Hopefully you don't get too many of these false starts, they are so exhausting. Try and rest as much as you can :D

I have still had nothing since the other day, the odd pain here and there but nothing else!
I am nearing induction time so I know either way they will be out next week or earlier the week after BUT I'm still undecided about induction. I really was against it and wanted to try everything to make them come at 37 weeks BUT I really don't want to be caught out without an epidural so I don't know......Will try find out more at my appointment today


----------



## rjsmam

Rachel - as Zephyr says you're in the best possible place! keep us posted if you can & hope you get a good rest at hosp...

bumpin - how frustrating! hope things get moving for you v soon!

this is really a thread to keep an eye on now ...... exciting times!! i was back at work today boo hiss...... but am now counting down (14 days at work!). am still having intense bh's, the odd one or two are somewhat painful and take my breath away but otherwise it's just plod on til i'm finished work!


x


----------



## RBurnett

Hey im awake, cant sleep cos of my head ache, its not my bed and im anxious! My bp keeps going up and down. my face is now swollen as well and i look like i been stung by a wasp. Mw said they prob give me medication as they would like to keep him in till at least 37 weeks, just got to see what drs think tomorrow. My sister has her scan tommorrow to find out if she has def lost the baby :(. Wil keep u all updated x


----------



## wavescrash

Hopefully they can get your bp under control enough to get you through the rest of the week and hope you're able to get a little more sleep.


----------



## KendraNoell

Puffiness is not a good sign my experience with high BP is they will induce if it doesn't go away, I don't see that big of a difference between how far along you are now and 37 weeks! It's only 6 days, I know a lot can happen then but some Dr's are good with 36 weeks and some want you at 37. Good luck!


----------



## zephyr

Hope all is well Rachel! glad they are sorting everything out, hopefully you have a better idea of what is going on tomorrow.

I had my appointments today, not really sure what is going on tbh. They gave me a date for two weeks from today which just so happens to be the 1st May which is the date I wanted all along BUT the dr I saw said because of my contractions on Sunday and more today she does not expect me to last until then.
He is fully engaged ready to go too.

THEN I went to my scan to check on my boys growth they were concerned about the growth last time and the weight difference between the two 4.9 pounds for the boy and 5.4 pounds for the girl well......today their weights were 5.13 pounds for the boy and 7.5 pounds for the girl. So that is quite a gap between the two.
I was told by the sonographer that they will most definitely be keeping a good eye on this and my Dr will be ringing me tomorrow with the scan results. I really hate not knowing what is going on.

So anyways I don't even know if I will make it to tomorrow at about 11am today I started getting mild contractions, didn't really pay much attention just ached a bit in my lower belly when getting up but worse than normal, thought I just needed to wear my belt.
About 4pm the contractions had gotten quite painful, enough for me to go "ohh I should probably start timing these" But I didn't cos I needed to get some pj's from the mall for my kids. The walk round was almost unbearable, then I had to sit through contractions in the car while OH went into the supermarket so I started timing them and since 4:42pm I have had 22 contractions. Its 6:19 pm now.

I even txt my sitter warning her tonight may be the night! but now they seem to have died off a little bit, not as regular as before but still coming every 7 minutes or so.
This backache is killing me too :( 
Anyways this may or may not be it (again) I guess I will update in the morning as I am going to put my feet up now and try and rest. I am so tired!


----------



## rjsmam

Oh Rachel & Zephyr your babies are so close! try to get as much rest as you can!



x


----------



## cliqmo

Rachel I am sorry to learn your bp and swelling are still being problematic, you have done a wonderful job to get to 36wks and fingers crossed your health can be stabilized and LO can keep cooking :thumbup:

Zephyr that is soo exciting you are having contractions!! 

Please both keep us updated xx 

I am now 33+5 and pottering along nicely, I am finding sitting (at my desk, in the car and even on the sofa?!) increasingly uncomfortable but only have 8 days left at work and only 5 of those involves the ridiculous 80mile commute :happydance: so looking forward to taking it easy :sleep:


----------



## chloe11

Just wanted to let u all know that I'm gonna be an April mummy! My c section is booked for 26th April!!! They been a bit concern with their growth in the last month (up till then they were fine!) so I've been booked in for a c section at 37 weeks!!!!! 

Very nervous but very excited!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just want my boys to
Come out healthy  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RBurnett

Guess who is being either induced or having a c section...me!
Just waiting to find out when and what they are going to do..im crapping it but very excited :) xx

Just got to keep it a secret to the world of facebook!!!!!!!


----------



## zephyr

Oh wow Rachel! If its best your LO comes out then that is exciting news and don't worry too much, you've made it to 36 weeks! 

I don't think babies are coming tonight its 8:58 pm and I had my last one 10 minutes ago. They were regular and hurt heaps for ages then stalled for about half an hour so I had a bath to relax a bit and then heck they got to like 5 minutes apart so I hopped out had some more but now they just staying the same again. I am so exhausted now! Another 5 hours almost of regular contractions only heaps more this time round so I am going to call it a night and try and get some sleep. Either I get woken up during the night or I sleep through! Right now, I really could use the sleep tbh.

Just out of curiosity I counted 47 contractions since I wrote them all down......hehe
I just got another one now but that was 12 minutes from the last one so who knows?! This is so frustrating :/


----------



## yazzy

Wow sounds like we are going to be having a few babies on this thread soon!

Rachel I hope all goes well and fingers crossed you can have a natural birth, either way as long as they get him out safely thats the main thing.

Chloe exciting for you as well, not long until you meet your boys.

Ahh I am very envious of all these babies being born although I am keeping my fingers crossed that my LO stays in for another week and a half atleast...I have a feeling baby is quite snug in there so isn't going to make an early appearance lol.

Lazy day again for me today, going to walk one of the dogs in a min and then do more wedding things whilst chilling on my sofa. The pain in my pelvis is a lot better after resting yesterday....kind of proves I really do need to put my feet up now - I even had a good nights sleep!


----------



## anti

Keep us updated Rachel!! Thinking of you!

Zephyr I hope you manage to get some rest before those babies make an entrance!

Chloe thanks for letting us know. :) wishing you all the best!

Can't believe our may girls are starting to pop!!! I really should get a move on with my hospital bag!! I'm way to relaxed about all this! I can feel baby has moved down a bit coz it's not up in my ribs and I keep getting pressure on my bladder as well. Really want a may baby though so hoping it stays put for another two weeks!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

ooooh, Rachel! Keep us posted! I hope all goes well, and you will be holding your little man soon!

Zephyr: I feel your frustration!!! Hopefully they either die off soon or progress, There is nothing more frustrating than labour limbo!!!

The other May thread already has 1 baby (born yesterday) so im thinking the announcements will be rolling in!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Goodness... what a thing to wake up to! Good luck rburnett and zephyr, hope they pick up finally and stick around!


I had my weekly appointment this morning. No changes in my cervix :( It's just so disappointing when everything is feeling different but nothing is changing. Makes no sense haha. She had the results of my growth scan from last week and everything looked good. LO is measuring half a week ahead and was weighing 6lbs 4oz which is nearly what a 38 week baby weighs! I had the scan at 35w5d... she's going to be biiiiig.

My doctor made the comment, "So I'll just keep seeing you once a week until something changes or we decide to bail out. Any questions for me?" And I said, "Yeah... how soon can I bail out?" She just laughed. I was being serious haha. I'll take a sweep at my next appointment, why not!? Oh well... I'll ask her about one at the next appointment (for when I have the _following_ appointment and will be nearly 39 weeks.)

I just can't believe with the changes in movement, pressure, discharge, pains, etc there hasn't been any changes. So disheartening.


----------



## yazzy

Try not to be disheartened Waves...they are only just full term at 37 weeks so they will come when they are ready :)


----------



## wavescrash

Oh I know... I just hate that I've been feeling all these things that would generally indicate progress only to be told nothing came of it. This has just been a rough pregnancy compared to my first and I'm feeling pretty burnt out haha.


----------



## RBurnett

Im just about to write my this is it thread.. I'm being induced tomorrow morning. They have just given me a steroid injection (which really hurts) and have another tomorrow morning then they will start me of..! Been told it could last three days!! I'm still in shock a little! They have a bed ready with neonatal Incase he needs it because I'm lil early and because of his size.

I will keep u all updated, hope I become u mummy tommorrow :)


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck dear! Hopefully he won't need much help due to his size! Definitely keep us updated :)


----------



## yazzy

Good luck Rachel, I will be checking in tomorrow to see how you are getting on!

I'm going to be shaking my tummy soon to get this LO moving, he/she was active last night but movements seem to have changed again. Feet are in a different place though and i've got movements but they feel slower than normal. I will keep a close eye on LO tonight and if no different by the morning I will phone L&D to get checked out.


----------



## kwood

Good luck Rachel, I hope everything goes well

I had my 38 week appointment today and not much has changed, still 4/5 engaged and the baby was back to back so the MW told me to make sure I try not to sit reclined to much, of course the baby shifted around as soon as I came out and has stayed the rest of the day in the right position so I'm not too worried. There was a trainee GP in with her today and he had a feel of the baby and pushed really hard so now my tummy feels a little sore and bruised.


----------



## frangi33

good luck rachel, I hope you have a nice birth! Not 3 days!


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh good luck Rachel!!! I hope your LO arrives healthy and safe! and Make sure you post pics!

Waves: I can certainly understand how frustrating that must be for you! Hopefully things will start progressing soon for you, and hey, maybe you will just have your water break and everything will just happen!

Had my 38 week appointment today. Im 2 cm dilated, and my cervix is soft, but also 2 cm long... The dr Isaw offered a sweep - which is NOT comfortable AT ALL!!! But when he was done, I lost a HUGE glob of plug, but I dont think he was too optimistic about it working today. So we continue to wait...

Anyone have a successful first sweep?


----------



## zephyr

Good luck Rachel! I hope it all goes smoothly for you :D

No babies on my end :( After I posted they tapered off to 10 minutes apart then 15 and so I went to bed and OH rubbed my feet and I fell asleep.
Woke up feeling like I had been hit by a truck and have period pains and a sore back and had a few again this morning but nothing regular.

Hopefully I get my phonecall today about my boys scan results and see what is happening there!


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin, I had a sweep with my son cos I was stuck in this kind of limbo I am in now and they thought that might kick it off. I got heaps of contractions and my waters broke the next evening but he was overdue anyways so they may of broken even without the sweep.
After my waters broke he still didn't want to come out so I had to get the meds to start it off. 
Hope it works for you!


----------



## Ems77

Rachel, good luck! Hope all goes smoothly for you! 



zephyr said:


> After my waters broke he still didn't want to come out so I had to get the meds to start it off.

I had the same thing with BOTH of mine. Water broke naturally and just trickled, but I didn't dilate and my contractions weren't painful so they started me on protocin... THAT WORKED! LOL 

I am thinking that this one will work pretty much the same considering the trend, BUT, you never know:haha:

Three different people (who did not discuss it amongst themselves) seem to think I will go May 1st. I am thinking that coincidence is a sign. LOL


----------



## zephyr

Isn't that the worst when your waters break and its just a constant trickle?! It was awful!! I spent a whole night that way and the odd contraction I had would make it gush more, felt like I peed myself every time :haha:

Its 1pm here and still no phone call yet! I'm not surprised at all they take their time up at the hospital though I get the feeling my consultant starts at 1pm so that may be why.

I have spent my morning cleaning cos yesterday my dishes and dirty unmopped floor etc was very off putting. I didn't want to come home to a messy house from the hospital and its all I could think about but was too tired to do anything about it so today I have fixed that :D


----------



## KendraNoell

Wow, I don't think Dr's here will do a sweep or anything for you unless you're overdue!

So exciting all these babies coming early! I want mine to come early! Mother's intuition says he will be here by the end of next week, I would be about 37+4 so I don't think that's unreasonable! I was a three week early baby myself so ya never know!


----------



## zephyr

I have not heard from the hospital at all?! They were meant to ring me today and its so typical they have not phoned. Even if nothing was wrong with my scan they were going to ring to confirm my induction date but they havn't!!
Uggh this is so frustrating! As it is my scan was a week behind because they fluffed round and now they cant even ring to tell me whats happening with my boy. I wouldn't be worried but the sonographer even said it was something to keep a very close eye on so wth?! I can't ring cos I dont even know who I saw or even who to ask for cos you normally wait for them to contact you.

Arr well, no news is good news right? Still pissed about not confirming my date though.


----------



## RBurnett

Give them a call and ask, sometimes u have to keep chasing them to get something done.

We im still here, had my second jab at four and waiting to be moved to delivery! Im feeling pretty calm atm but im sure that will change. My aim is to go into full labour today, im not even thinking of the fact it can take 3 days..got to keep positive and keep moving :)


----------



## rjsmam

zephyr - i agree, give them a phone - nothing worse that being sat about waiting! good luck & keep on at them

vaurissa & kendra - oh so close for you too :flower:

Rachel - GOOD LUCK ! ! ! !

hope everyone else is doing well today!

I feel so far behind you ladies! your babies are so close & Im so excited to check the thread each time for updates!
I am counting down the days til I finish work - 12 to go! Am finding it hard going with the tiredness & backache etc but know itll be worth it to have more time off with junior when he/she is here. I have my 35wk apmnt today & am interested to see what position jnr is in  I felt some really painful movements over the last few days & I just cant fathom out what way he/she is lying.



x


----------



## YoungNImum

Congrats to Diana, hope your both well 

I had another growth scan on Monday, baby hasnt gained alot of weight from our last growth scan and is just above the bottom line of the growth chart (4lb 10oz) she was alittle concerned so would like us back in 2 wks for another growth scan to make sure baby isn't below that bottom line. 

Good luck Rachel :D

Hope everyone els an bumps are well x


----------



## bumpin2012

Kendra: here I dont think its routine to do a sweep until 40 weeks. My Dr told me she would do 1 a week early at 39 weeks, but the Dr I saw (mine was completely booked, so I got shuffled onto a different one) was fine with doing them from 38 weeks, and gave me the option if I wanted one or not. I think it really depends on the comfort level of the practitioner. Also where we are all seen by OB's rather than a MW that might be a big factor in it as well. I hope you are right and your LO shows up when mommy wants him to!

Zephyr: I would wait until close to the end of the working day and give them a ring if you still haven't heard anything from them... They did say they would call, so hopefully its just a delay... Then again, im not sure what time it is there!!!

Rachel: Good luck today hun!! Just keep on walking those hallways as long as you are able to! I can't wait to hear your update later today!!!

OH is driving me insane today!!! He seems to believe that the S/S I had yesterday was going to be successful... Every time I cough, take a big breath or just move in general he asks "Are you in labour?" and then gets disappointed when I say no... I think he is more anxious about L/D than I am!!! 

And after feeling fantastic all last week, im back to feeling like crap! All my heartburn, nausea and just general feeling of ick returned this morning... I was so hoping that I would finally get to just enjoy being pregnant...


----------



## luci and bump

So exciting that babies are starting to be on their way!! But at the same time, its terrifying that I only have about 6 weeks to go!!
Have been an emotional mess the past few days, ended up in tears last night, when I'd been hysterically laughing a few seconds before! :( Was looking at epicfail.com with my OH, and felt one of the muscles in my stomach pull, which was really sore. But, I couldn't stop laughing, which made it hurt even more, and ended up crying!! My poor OH didn't know what to do!!

We have our second ante natal class today, am hoping its a bit better than last weeks! Last week was all about the first stage, and she basically said "this is what we'd like to happen, but realistically, anything could happen!!" So my OH got annoyed about it, and said he feels even less prepared now than he did before! Its all about the second stage today, which is the scary bit! Hopefully it doesn't scare me anymore than I already am!!!


----------



## RBurnett

Im still waiting to be movers to delivery ward as they are very busy. Been told it could be tonight or even tomorrow! :(


----------



## wavescrash

Bumpin - Hope your sweep works! I have heard it could take a few days to make a difference but I've never had one so no personal experience here. I've also heard girls who have had several sweeps with no luck :/ Hopefully you don't fall into that category!

Rburnett - At least you're THISCLOSE to meeting your little man :) I hope you have a quick and smooth induction!


After OH got off work yesterday, we went and walked around the mall for an hour. She felt really low afterward. I bounced on my exercise ball for awhile, did squats throughout the evening, DTD and inserted an EPO pill before bed. Not much going on though. No cramps, no contractions, nothing at all. She's still really low today though and I had serious trouble sleeping last night. No matter how I laid in bed, no matter if I used a pillow between my legs or not my left hip was hurting so bad. I think it's because of how low she is and the way she's laying but we'll see. Today I'm going to bounce on the ball, do some squats, dance around my apartment and try to coax her out haha. She seems pretty comfy in there though so who knows!


----------



## frangi33

waves lets hope next time if the time!

rachel good luck huni, fingers crossed that things start moving soon!

Zephyr let us know what the hospital says - you are a very patient mummy id be calling every 5mins!

fiance is at band practice tonight so ive got to fend for myself and make dinner - cant wait to go into labour so i can finish work!


----------



## YoungNImum

I had a sweep when I went to the hospital with contractions, not a pleasant experience but well worth it as my little girl was born the same day :)

Wavescrash: :( hope your aches an pains ease, my hips kill at night if iv been on my feet most of the day. 

Rbrunett: good luck try and get some rest before your little bundle arrives :D 

X


----------



## RBurnett

Good news, I'm in the delivery ward. The pessary went in at half six and will stay in for 24 hours. My cervix is high and thick so was a little painful. Going to take a long time i think!


----------



## wavescrash

Ooh exciting! You never know... your body may surprise you :) Good luck!


----------



## RBurnett

He being so active that the me wish us gud luck when he is born. Hope all this activity helps!


----------



## zephyr

Yeah I didn't phone because I have no idea who I am meant to be phoning. I know that if they don't phone right away over here then you usually have nothing to worry about, but tell that to a pregnant woman!! I am going to give it the day anyways and then later today look into who I can speak to about the results and the date.

Good luck Rachel! Hope it doesn't take too long! Once it starts you'll be just a little bit closer to meeting your boy :D How exciting


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> I have not heard from the hospital at all?! They were meant to ring me today and its so typical they have not phoned. Even if nothing was wrong with my scan they were going to ring to confirm my induction date but they havn't!!
> Uggh this is so frustrating! As it is my scan was a week behind because they fluffed round and now they cant even ring to tell me whats happening with my boy. I wouldn't be worried but the sonographer even said it was something to keep a very close eye on so wth?! I can't ring cos I dont even know who I saw or even who to ask for cos you normally wait for them to contact you.
> Arr well, no news is good news right? Still pissed about not confirming my date though.

Damn doctors! I'd call and jump down their throat too!!



rjsmam said:


> zephyr - i agree, give them a phone - nothing worse that being sat about waiting! good luck & keep on at them
> 
> vaurissa & kendra - oh so close for you too :flower:

 I sure hope so! LOL!! I think it'll probably be around 2 weeks from now.


----------



## zephyr

I have not had a peep at all with my contractions so I went to the mall and spent money I probably shouldn't of lol I went in to have a look at baby clothes and walked out with 8 t shirts for babies, a body suit and two swaddle wraps. The swaddle wraps for $36 each and I sort of said to myself one will be okay then somehow I ended up with both pink and blue :haha: and they were meant to give me the mulitple birth club discount she said she would do it but when I got the my car I realised she charged me full price.....man I was so pissed off and if it wasn't for the fact I had been walking round for 3 hours already i would of gone back and said something. Arrr well.
Then I did my shopping so all up I walked round for about 4 hours straight and got some whopping huge contractions that hurt like heck but I'm sitting down now and all is quiet. Nevermind!! I'll just keep waiting and this time next week I may resort to star jumps or something hehe.


----------



## zephyr

I need to keep my legs crossed and sit down for now though I think cos its my mums birthday tomorrow and this is the one day I strongly wanted to avoid this whole pregnancy just because I will never hear the end of it.......what do you reckon the chances are? Man I'll be kicking myself if that walking today set something off for tomorrow omg

Oh yeah almost forgot to upload my most recent photo....Looking at that I am surprised I am still on my feet, other people look at me like I'm a freak show hehehe its quite funny
 



Attached Files:







37.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KendraNoell

Wow zeph you get my kudos for the day! You are definitely packing there! I can barely get around as it is with one in there and I have big bones to support all the weight too and I am miserable! 

Rburnett- I must have missed why you're getting induced?


----------



## RBurnett

Hi due to high bp ect they think im developing pre clampisa.

Wow two hours sleep :(. So much went on and im soo tired and sore. They woke me just as i was falling asleep to put me on a monitor. im having lil contractions and this morning im really cramping.

Hope whwn they examin me i wnt need another but i doubt it :(


----------



## zephyr

Aww hang in there Rachel! It wont last long! :D


----------



## cliqmo

Hey Ladies anyone else suddenly looking like they will meet there LO early??

I feel pressure down low today and kinda crampy but I think its normal third tri aches and nothing to get excited about :dohh:


----------



## Ems77

Kendra- Just google mapped Centralia because I wasn't sure how far away it was and *drum roll* 64.6 mi
In current traffic: 1 hour 15 mins
I-5 S
But of course, as it says, CURRENT traffic, and it's midnight-30. LOL. You KNOW I-5 isn't like that during the day! 

I noticed you're down fairly close to 'The Lodge', omg I want to go soooo bad!!!


----------



## yazzy

Good luck Rachel, I hope you meet your little bundle today!

Zephyr keep those legs crossed for today lol :)

I am 37 weeks today woo hoo full term!! I think baby has dropped down a bit over night but its difficult to tell as I have a pretty small bump (as everyone keeps telling me). Had some weird pains in the sides of my bump this morning, felt like pulled muscles but it seems ok now. Please baby stay in for another 10 days lol!!


----------



## Ems77

yazzy said:


> Good luck Rachel, I hope you meet your little bundle today!
> 
> Zephyr keep those legs crossed for today lol :)
> 
> I am 37 weeks today woo hoo full term!! I think baby has dropped down a bit over night but its difficult to tell as I have a pretty small bump (as everyone keeps telling me). Had some weird pains in the sides of my bump this morning, felt like pulled muscles but it seems ok now. Please baby stay in for another 10 days lol!!

Yayness for full term!!! 10 days is good for me too:haha: Had my first 8 days from now and my second 13 days from now... Hope this one takes more after the first one! Lol


----------



## RBurnett

The contractions are really hurting and I'm not even in labour yet! I can see me having a epi! I'm such a wimp :(. It's bad period/wind pain and I'm so tired. Feeling sorry for my self, can you tell.


----------



## YoungNImum

Are you timing them yet? Exciting not long till your baby boy will be born x


----------



## frangi33

ooh rachel sounds like things are progressing, it must suck to be so tired why hopsitals cant let you get some sleep I dont know - its like they time their checkups on purpose!


----------



## KendraNoell

vaurissa- its so funny people that live in washington and have no idea where centralia is LOL. yeah we are right on I5 if you go south down to the big outlet malls that is centralia.

rburnett- what was your BP that got them all worried? I was admitted several weeks ago for my BP but it was 140/60, yesterday it was 145/79 and they let me go home. Makes no sense but because I'm swelling SO BAD I have a feeling I won't be too far behind you :(


----------



## wavescrash

Full-term today! So exciting :) Now if someone could send my LO the message...


I was up throughout the night with super mild, very irregular contractions that died off. I'm having some cramping this morning but every time I try to time them, they fizzle out yet when I'm sitting here not timing it, I feel a full on contraction. So frustrating.


----------



## rjsmam

Ooh Rachel  am thinking of you! Good luck! 

Looks like a few other ladies in limbo too - heres hoping to see lots of progression for you!

Am having a stinky busy day so far boo hiss & just managed to check in now  am so excited to check in each time now! Babies on their way!!! 
Had my 35wk apmnt yest & all is well  Ive had such a straight forward pregnancy I guess. Measuring a wk behind but thats no biggie  junior is defo head down although still free and very high. Was advised to ask the dr for heartburn prescription  apparently something they can prescribe is better than usual gaviscon etc & she said no point suffering so am patiently waiting for it to be ready. I cant imagine not having heartburn  would be simply amazing!



x


----------



## YoungNImum

RBrunnet I hope everything is going well :) x

Rjsmam: glad you had a good appointment, did you get the heartburn stuff yet? X

Wavescrash: ohhh maybe your baby girl will be next to arrive? X


----------



## wavescrash

YoungNImum said:


> Wavescrash: ohhh maybe your baby girl will be next to arrive? X

I wish!!! But I'm not betting on it, haha.


----------



## rjsmam

YoungNImum said:


> RBrunnet I hope everything is going well :) x
> 
> Rjsmam: glad you had a good appointment, did you get the heartburn stuff yet? X
> 
> Wavescrash: ohhh maybe your baby girl will be next to arrive? X

nope, apparently the dr was sending it directly to the pharmacy... who said it'll take 3 days - wtf - i could collect it & take it myself so much quicker - will call tom & see if i can do that!

11 more days of work....... does anyone recall me saying how I had mixed emotions about finishing work - they're no longer mixed haha :haha: can't bloody wait!!


x


----------



## zephyr

Rachel - Ohhhh owwies, don't feel bad if you feel you end up needing something for the pain! It hurts....a lot. You are doing great though! Your baby will be here soon :D
I'll be gutted if I don't get an epi! I'm a wuss too :)

Last night had regular contractions again and thought 'just my bloody luck' but they went away after 2 hours. Nothing since! Yaaaay! 
I'm torn, I want my babies here now! but I want them to stay in! I just ordered a moby wrap online to carry them in after the birth I dunno what they are like anyone know?
All I know is they gotta come out soon cos I am wasting lots of money now trying to justify these last minute purchases before the babies come! 
Yesterday it was "Ohhh but we are going to need rechargable batteries for the baby swing" an those darn swaddle wraps, which I'm really happy about but I probably could of done without lol 
I feel like I have gone mad in the head! I'm usually the money scrooge who saves and is sensible!! OH is the one who spends it so easily without a second thought!
I have to steer clear of the mall today I'm gunna make us broke.


----------



## wavescrash

OH's boss is giving us their old Moby wrap. I've never used one but I wanted it really bad and couldn't justify spending that much on it. As luck would have it, his boss offered whatever they have left over to us and they just happened to have one!


----------



## zephyr

Ohhh that is awesome! Save some money aye! The best I could find was a second hand one on an auction site but people are asking for half the price they are new anyways and up until now I said nahh I wont get one, but I swear I've gone a bit mad, this morning I totally felt like the money was worth it. OMG it better be!

I heard really good things about them though and if it means stopping one or both babies from crying and my arms are free then I am happy! OH has only 10 days off work when they come then afterwards I'm on my own so I'm sorta freaking out a bit with how things are going to fit into place and what I can do to make it easier.
Also it means that if I get overwhelmed with people trying to steal my babies and hold them all the time, if they are in a wrap people wont take them out haha.


----------



## bumpin2012

I was given a moby wrap at my baby shower, and I had previously bought a Maya Wrap second hand. I was testing the both of them out (using my poor dogs as "babies" :haha:)
and I found that I like the Maya wrap soooo much better! But I guess what baby likes better will be the determining factor...lol... Thats great the you got one given to you Waves, those darn things are SOOOO expensive!

Zephyr: I did really well in my pregnancy about not buying things I really didn't need, but as I get closer and closer, I find myself trying to justify the clothes (I planned on getting all clothing second hand) and the cute baby things... I feel like im going to make us broke in the next 2 weeks too!

I had a REALLY weird thing happen today. I got a package in the mail, addressed to me. When I opened it up it was a set of wall decals for the baby's room. We decided on doing puppy dogs as the theme. Anyways, the weird thing was : I DIDN'T order them!!! and not a lot of people know what our theme is! The people who DO know, know that I have prtty much all my wall decorations already in place, so I dont think that they would order it! The only person I have left to ask is my MIL, but OH doesn't think it was her. They were ordered off of Ebay, and he doesn't think his mom is Ebay literate!


----------



## wavescrash

I wanted a Maya wrap too and my Mom was going to make me one but since I'm getting the Moby wrap, I'll just settle for that for now.


----------



## zephyr

I've never heard of the maya wrap :/ As it is I had to order the Moby online cos the baby stores here only stock the sling type carriers, not the wrap ones! hehe yes I asked yesterday :blush:

Bumpin - Oh you too haha! Its terrible isn't it? I had not brought much of anything most has been gifted to us or I have picked up reeeeeeally cheap online so these last minute purchases I can't believe I'm even doing it. I don't think I need anything else now. After I got those swaddle wraps yesterday the only thing that was really on my mind was a carrier. I'm sure I will think of something else though.
And that is weird!! Maybe it was your MIL??


----------



## RBurnett

I had my baby, jenson neil burnett, born at 21.31, weighing a little 4lbs 8oz. Labour took about 2 hours from my waters being broken to when he was born with just gas and air. Sad as not with him as he in 
special care :( will update with full birth story :)


----------



## wavescrash

Sorry to hear he's in special care but how exciting that you finally have your LO here :) Congrats dear. I hope you get to be with him soon and that you make a great recovery!!!


----------



## Ems77

KendraNoell said:


> vaurissa- its so funny people that live in washington and have no idea where centralia is LOL. yeah we are right on I5 if you go south down to the big outlet malls that is centralia.
> 
> rburnett- what was your BP that got them all worried? I was admitted several weeks ago for my BP but it was 140/60, yesterday it was 145/79 and they let me go home. Makes no sense but because I'm swelling SO BAD I have a feeling I won't be too far behind you :(

This is true! (about the mall) I've been there! I couldn't quite place it, lived in King county my whole life until I married hubs, now I'm in pierce, more specifically Bonney Lake. There's a formerly out-of-the- way place for ya. I didn't know it existed in high school. Lol
Watch out with that blood pressure thing! You're almost full term, if they need to take baby to save you both, it shouldn't be that bad. Keep on them, that bp and swelling is concerning! Don't make me come down there and beat your doc into submission!! Lol 



wavescrash said:


> Full-term today! So exciting :) Now if someone could send my LO the message...
> 
> 
> I was up throughout the night with super mild, very irregular contractions that died off. I'm having some cramping this morning but every time I try to time them, they fizzle out yet when I'm sitting here not timing it, I feel a full on contraction. So frustrating.

yes we are!!! Yay!!! And yes, could someone kindly get our girls the message?:haha:



zephyr said:


> Ohhh that is awesome! Save some money aye!

when you type like that, I swear I want to call you just to listen to you talk! Lol, it's so cool! 



bumpin2012 said:


> I was given a moby wrap at my baby shower, and I had previously bought a Maya Wrap second hand. I was testing the both of them out (using my poor dogs as "babies" :haha:)

that is sooooo something I would do! I literally LOLed at that one! Have been training hubbs with a teddy bear since we don't have animals lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> yes we are!!! Yay!!! And yes, could someone kindly get our girls the message?:haha:

I've been trying to coax her out all day. Jumping jacks, squats, nipple stimulation but no going. Just a dull achy cramp that comes and goes. She's really low though but apparently she just wants to sit put.


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> yes we are!!! Yay!!! And yes, could someone kindly get our girls the message?:haha:
> 
> I've been trying to coax her out all day. Jumping jacks, squats, nipple stimulation but no going. Just a dull achy cramp that comes and goes. She's really low though but apparently she just wants to sit put.Click to expand...

Yeah, sometimes they are just comfortable it seems. I wonder though... can't they tell we're not? I would think there would be some sort of intuitive connection between the two of us you know? Well, keep it up including the sex and EPO... hopefully it's just a time thing, as in hopefully it will all pay off after a week or two of consistency. For my daughter at 38+1. My things were a stair stepper machine and a lay down bicycle type one. Lots of sex. I rearranged the living room once lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> Yeah, sometimes they are just comfortable it seems. I wonder though... can't they tell we're not? I would think there would be some sort of intuitive connection between the two of us you know? Well, keep it up including the sex and EPO... hopefully it's just a time thing, as in hopefully it will all pay off after a week or two of consistency. For my daughter at 38+1. My things were a stair stepper machine and a lay down bicycle type one. Lots of sex. I rearranged the living room once lol.

Hahaha, you'd think. I mean... I would think cuddles and kisses seem much more exciting than her uterine confines. It's so cramped in there but there's a whole wide open world for her to stretch out in out here so I think she should take a hint & join us all ;)

With my first, I didn't really try much until the weekend I went into labor. I walked, did squats and jumping jacks and had sex. As soon as he rolled over & I got dressed, full-blown contractions started up. So of course I figured I'd have similar luck this time around... no such luck!

I've been taking EPO orally since 35 weeks and inserting it since 36 weeks. I really thought that inserting it would have had an effect on my cervix but it was the same last they checked. We've been having sex (I need to get him willing to do it more than once a day but he's usually worn out from work) but I don't even get so much as a cramp from it! And it hasn't affected my cervix that I know of either :/ At least, not by my last appointment. I'm just going to keep it up though and ask about a sweep on Tuesday since I'll be nearly 38 weeks then. LO is measuring a few days ahead so I hope my doc will go for it :/


----------



## zephyr

Rachel - Congratulations!!! OMG I'm so excited for you! Its a shame he needed special care and I can't imagine how that must feel but hes here safe and sound and hopefully he wont need it for very long :D I hope you have a speedy recovery!

Vaurissa - complete with my NZ accent even! hehe

Waves - Jumpin Jacks lol oh wow see next week I was gunna try that! I have not listened to much music this whole pregnancy so I've currently got some playing they are loving it!! Hopefully they get some good bouncing going on and bounce their way out. Gunna clean my house again today :D 

I figured I'm past the stage of havign them on my mums birthday now, its 1pm and it'd be very unlikely they will come before midnight. 
My boy is sitting so low my butt has the hiccups :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - Jumpin Jacks lol oh wow see next week I was gunna try that! I have not listened to much music this whole pregnancy so I've currently got some playing they are loving it!! Hopefully they get some good bouncing going on and bounce their way out. Gunna clean my house again today :D
> 
> My boy is sitting so low my butt has the hiccups :haha:

Hahahaha @ the hiccups comment! Last night hers were so low I felt them below my pubic bone! It was so strange!

I did several jumping jacks today and let me tell you... it wasn't easy. I thought I was going to topple over and after 5, I was completely out of breath haha. Yesterday I put on some music and just danced like an idiot around my apartment. I was too exhausted to do the same today but may do it again tomorrow.

Two nights in a row have been very sleepless due to left hip pain. No matter what I do, it won't go away and it's only while I'm sleeping :/ I woke up from a nap earlier (after wearing myself out from squats and jumping jacks) to some burning, period pain across my belly. Sure enough, it disappeared. I managed to time two contractions with an app on my phone before it subsided.


----------



## KendraNoell

You couldn't pay me to do jumping jacks!


----------



## wavescrash

It was very strange doing them hahaha. I felt so off-balance. And when you're used to doing them with ease, doing them this pregnant? I felt like an idiot hahahaa. I shook the whole floor.


----------



## zephyr

Haha it does feel pretty weird hey! and wow I am impressed, squats even. I don't even think I could do one.
I did a little dance before and my daughter goes "Mum, you dance funny now" and then giggles hysterically at me. Gee thanks!
Good luck with those contractions and pains......someone has to pop soon!! I thought I would of by now for sure.


----------



## KendraNoell

LOL!!! I'll do the arm part, can't do the leg part. I can't even get shoes on .


----------



## Ems77

You would think! She stretches out in there like she wants more room... um duh! Get out here babeh!! LOL 

It happened like that with my first too, lol, crazy! We did our thing at about 1 or 2 and my water broke at 3. Good idea on the sweep. TMI, but I made hubby put EPO on his equipment last night because he can reach my cervix a lot easier than I can!:haha:


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Vaurissa - complete with my NZ accent even! hehe

 Exactly what I'm talking about!! :happydance:


----------



## Ems77

*giggles like a little kid* You said your butt has hiccups *giggles again* LOL


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> I did a little dance before and my daughter goes "Mum, you dance funny now" and then giggles hysterically at me. Gee thanks!
> Good luck with those contractions and pains......someone has to pop soon!! I thought I would of by now for sure.

Thanks!! You're definitely going before me but I hope I'm right behind ya! I'm sure if anyone saw me dancing about my apartment, they'd call the looney bin! I look ridiculous but whatever... gotta get this girl outta me!



Vaurissa said:


> You would think! She stretches out in there like she wants more room... um duh! Get out here babeh!! LOL
> 
> It happened like that with my first too, lol, crazy! We did our thing at about 1 or 2 and my water broke at 3. Good idea on the sweep. TMI, but I made hubby put EPO on his equipment last night because he can reach my cervix a lot easier than I can!:haha:

You'd think!!! They just don't realize we know what's best for them ;)

Yep, with my first I went into labor at 3am! I just hope my doc isn't against doing it before being 40 weeks. We haven't talked about it before but she made the comment at my last appt that I see her weekly until something changes or we decide to bail out. A sweep could be like bailing out, in my opinion so I'm going to beg haha. I mean... it may not even work so there'd be no harm in trying, right?! HAHAH I told OH about that & he laughed. That's a good idea, never thought of that. I asked him if we could DTD tonight but he said "Ehhh, we'll see" because he just got home from work and had dinner and has to be up again for work in 8 hours. We tried earlier today but he had to rush to leave for work and couldn't finish :/ I was so bummed hahaha.


----------



## wavescrash

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/36w37w.png

So comparison from last week to this week. I don't see a difference but I'm biased (because I feel like NOTHING is happening... ever...) But do any of you see any changes?


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> We tried earlier today but he had to rush to leave for work and couldn't finish :/ I was so bummed hahaha.

 That does suck! It would be nice to be able to have to combination of the EPO and the sperm, both are said to help soften the cervix!


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> We tried earlier today but he had to rush to leave for work and couldn't finish :/ I was so bummed hahaha.
> 
> That does suck! It would be nice to be able to have to combination of the EPO and the sperm, both are said to help soften the cervix!Click to expand...

I've actually wondered about that... can I insert the pill before we DTD at night or should I insert it after? I've just had one or the other but haven't attempted to use both. And then the night before my appointments, I don't insert a pill in the event it doesn't dissolve completely by morning and my OB starts freaking out and questioning me hahaha.


----------



## KendraNoell

waves- you can DEFINITELY see a difference in your weekly comparisons :)


----------



## wavescrash

Really?!? What difference do you see? I've analyzed them so much hahaha. It FEELS different but it looks practically the same to me. Maybe I'm just crazy!


----------



## zephyr

Yeah I can see a difference too, definitely bigger.


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> We tried earlier today but he had to rush to leave for work and couldn't finish :/ I was so bummed hahaha.
> 
> That does suck! It would be nice to be able to have to combination of the EPO and the sperm, both are said to help soften the cervix!Click to expand...
> 
> I've actually wondered about that... can I insert the pill before we DTD at night or should I insert it after? I've just had one or the other but haven't attempted to use both. And then the night before my appointments, I don't insert a pill in the event it doesn't dissolve completely by morning and my OB starts freaking out and questioning me hahaha.Click to expand...

 I would be the same, my OB would probably freak too... mine wouldn't even sign a consent for a 4D ultrasound (bitch) thank goodness I found a place that didn't require that. 

I think the EPO first would be fine. Everything dissolves, so putting it up there first even if it possibly gets a little but jammed into your cervix shouldn't hurt anything at all because it will completely dissolve into nothing.


----------



## wavescrash

Good point!


So OH finally got home from work and I'm telling him about my day trying to evict the LO when my back started hurting. It was dull at first and is a bit stronger now (25 min later or so.) It's mostly in my lower back but radiating upward. It's a constant pain with intermittent waves of intensity. I've had a few cramps or contractions across the front but nothing really... it's all in my back.

I googled back pain and it led me to reading up on back labor and read conflicting info. Some said it should come in waves just like a regular "frontal" contraction. Then I read several people who said their back labor was a constant back ache & that they never felt regular contractions. I'm talking to a friend who works in the NICU and did a maternity round but she doesn't know much about back labor. I don't want to bother my OB yet since it's only been a half hour or so but I want to know what's going on hahaha. UGH.


----------



## zephyr

aww poor you!! The not knowing is so frustrating. Well you should know soon enough hopefully.

I just cleaned some windows...yep my afternoon is just full of fun and adventure. I have to keep occupied else I will end up at the shops again.


----------



## wavescrash

A friend of mine who experienced back labor with her second said it all sounds like what she went through. She keeps saying she thinks this may be it but I highly doubt it. That would be TOO nice hahaha. I'm going to see if it goes away but so far it's sticking around. I get random aches across the front but nothing like what I remember contractions feeling like. My whole belly/back area is aching though haha.


----------



## zephyr

Well good luck!! Hope something starts off soon :D


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks... I'm not hopeful but it would be nice hahaha.

She feels a lot lower. My waddle is really entertaining, walking like there's a watermelon between my legs haha. So my luck, it's just her laying on a nerve and making me more uncomfortable but it _would_ be nice to go in and have them confirm it (unlike last time when the nurse insinuated I made it up or didn't know what I was feeling) even if it meant I still had days to go. We'll see! I was going to wait until 2 hours had passed but my friend suggested waiting only another 20 minutes. No idea what I'm going to do yet but we'll see. It hasn't gone away yet, that's all I know for sure.


----------



## wavescrash

So I ended up waiting nearly 2.5 hours before calling in to the doctor. Then waited another half hour for him to call back. He said it sounds like it could be early labor but it's hard to say over the phone. Told me to try and time it and if it's timeable or I have any bleeding then to go into L&D to be monitored. I told him several times I can't time it because it's a constant burning/radiating pain and the rectal pressure is coming & going.

I think I'll just wait a half hour, wake OH up and see if he wants to bother going in. I'm not going to get to a point where I can time a constant pain so I'm not even going to bother. Otherwise I'd be timing a 3-4 hour long "contraction" hahaha.


----------



## anti

Rachel congrats sweetheart. Keep strong and let us know how you're doing!

Waves keep us updated as well. 

My baby really feels like its dropped majorly and I'm so uncomfy and keep getting the odd cramp and stuff. Heartburn is 100 times worse than it has been for the last 4 months. Didn't even think it was possible for it to get any worse!! As much as I want my baby to stay put till may I think I'd be ok with it coming out anytime from this weekend.


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Rachel, I hope your little boy is back with you soon and its just a precaution. 

So funny reading these eviction stories when I'm here hoping my LO stays put until after next weekend at least lol. He/she was poking a leg or something so hard out of my side this morning it actually hurt lol.

Anti hope you get some rest so you are more comfortable.


----------



## YoungNImum

Congratulations RBrunnet: hope he gains weight quickly and use are able to be together and take him home, looking forward to reading your birth story. X


----------



## frangi33

Congratulations Rachel, sounds like you did really well!

Waves you defo look bigger in your second photo and fingers crossed this isnt another false alarm

I'm soooooooooooooooo uncomfortable! I have to stay at work over the next couple of weeks as I'm super busy and we've got some really important stuff coming up - but on the other hand argh!!!! I just wish I could fast forward to full term as I'm getting more and more useless at being a normal working person!


----------



## rjsmam

RBurnett said:


> I had my baby, jenson neil burnett, born at 21.31, weighing a little 4lbs 8oz. Labour took about 2 hours from my waters being broken to when he was born with just gas and air. Sad as not with him as he in
> special care :( will update with full birth story :)

oh my CONGRATS Rachel ! :cloud9: :blue: :flower: 

welcome to the world Jenson - here's hoping his stay in special care is very short

how are you feeling - i agree, it sounds like you did brilliantly!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## wavescrash

frangi33 said:


> Waves you defo look bigger in your second photo and fingers crossed this isnt another false alarm

Thanks dear... it probably is haha.

I wound up just going to sleep last night. I didn't want to drag OH to L&D again to be sent home since he had to work early this morning. I had to drive him in so I could use the car today and my back was still hurting all morning. I took a nap when I got back and recently woke up. It's still a bit achy but not like it was. My lady parts are all very sore which I assume is from her putting more pressure down there. I guess I'll just keep an eye on things. My appointment is Tuesday which isn't TOO far away. I just need to try and remain patient until then and beg for a sweep hahaha.


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats Rachel! I hope your little man is healthy and that the special care is just a precation! 

My goodness you ladies were chatty last night!

Waves: Hang in there! She will be here before you know it!

Oh, and the decals DID come from my MIL...


----------



## frangi33

oh bumpin - fancy that, my mil would NEVER be so thoughtful! how did you find out?

waves I guess she'll come now when u least expect it lol just to give you the run around, u must be super uncomfortable right now!

I'm so envious of ladies that have finished work by now - I've got at least 3 weeks to go still and after taking the afternoon off today got a glimpse of how much more comfortable i'd be not sat at a desk all day!


----------



## wavescrash

frangi33 said:


> waves I guess she'll come now when u least expect it lol just to give you the run around, u must be super uncomfortable right now!

Hahah probably. I've just come to accept no amount of coaxing is going to work. She's comfy (who knows why! it's dark and cramped in there!!!) and will come when she wants.



bumpin2012 said:


> Waves: Hang in there! She will be here before you know it!

Thanks! I know... it's just frustrating with all these random pains and whatnot going on. As if I weren't uncomfortable enough, hahaha! They say no amount of self-induction will work unless LO is ready so I'll just keep up with the squats, sex and walking. And if my OB really loves me, she'll do a sweep on Tuesday but if not... I'll ask again the following week hahaha.


----------



## kwood

Congrats Rachel, hope little man doesn't have to stay in NCIU for very long. Looking forward to your birth story.


----------



## bumpin2012

Frangi: my MIL has her moments where she can be the best, then she does things that just make me want to scream!!! But she is pretty good to us about most things...lol. I made OH call and ask her about the wall decals. They are pretty cute, im just not sure what im going to do with them. I dont want to stick them to the walls, cause if they dont come up nicely, and we move early next year, I would hate to lose them.

Waves: I hear ya on the random pains. I felt soooo good last week when baby dropped, no heartburn, no nausea, and I was actually able to sleep longer than an hour at a time. I guess baby had just changed its position and is now right back to having its feet tucked into my ribs, and is frequently pushing into my stomach, which just makes me hurl...grrrr... 

This weekend is probably the LEAST convenient weekend for baby to come. I have a coworkers retirement dinner to attend tonight, OH is working all weekend (and he works 12 hours shifts) and I have a baby shower to attend on sunday, which is being held 45 mins OUT of the city. So I have to drive myself. If I were to go into labour, I would have to get someone to drive me back to the city, and leave my car. I drive a standard, and I dont think any of the girls going to the shower can drive it. And to top it off, baby's god parents are out of town this weekend, and will be 4 hours away. Since we have no family around, they are our "support system" here to care for our pets while we are in the hospital... So my guess is that this will be the weekend that this little monkey decides to come!


----------



## rjsmam

frangi - i feel your pain! i have 2wks left (& counting!) of a stressful job.... i can't wait to be finished

bumpin - how sweet to get something as a surprise... my mil rarely calls at all! here's hoping that baby stays put til the wk end is over

waves - not long til tues - maybe she'll make a move before then!


x


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> waves - not long til tues - maybe she'll make a move before then!

thanks! i'm hoping so!



bumpin2012 said:


> This weekend is probably the LEAST convenient weekend for baby to come.

hahah i know what you mean! that's always the way it works, right? i have my oldest daughter staying the night tonight and not going home until late tomorrow afternoon. then tomorrow evening we're meeting up with his brother and friends for wings, some UFC fight and whatnot and then sunday my dad is coming into town to have lunch with my siblings and i. i'm hoping that means she'll want to come and disrupt my plans at some point haha.


i just went to the grocery store to pick up a few things i saw on sale and then just vacuumed our entire apartment. i'm sweating like crazy and hoping she's going to want to vacate my body afterward. i'm sure nothing will actually happen this weekend but i'm still holding onto whatever little bit of hope i can. just because haha.


----------



## rjsmam

quite right waves - keep the faith lol......

it's my son's birthday tomorrow - am excited for him! he's having a party at a soft play area (to save me dealing with a house full of kids!) and i hope to spoil him before his little bro or sis arrives...... he's such a good boy, i dearly hope i'm as lucky this time round!


x


----------



## zephyr

I woke up this morning freaking out thinking omg what if I actually last till my induction date?! I mean yeah I want the epidural and don't want to even have a slight chance of not getting one but I remembered why these babies HAVE to come this week!! MIL is coming on the 5th!! I wanted to be out of hospital and recovered a little bit before they arrive........Then I started thinking about all the things I was going to do today I decided I was going to fake tan and get my nails and hair done.....well do it myself to the best I can I mean I may turn up at the hospital patchy with nail polish all over my feet but at least I tried right? hehe
Then I thought about all the people that are going to be in the room watching me deliver :( and ugggh I know all eyes are going to be on my privates about 8 pairs LOL maybe more? :/ This creeps me out!

Anyways got up and went to the bathroom and am losing some pretty decent sized amounts of plug, way more than last week, but nothing blood tinged yet. Feel a bit crampy too like my periods coming on but I been feeling like that all week so guess we will just wait some more and see? Maybe this week sometime? Oh I hope so.
Gunna keep active today though! I will take my chances on the epi....there's no way in hell I am going to still be in hospital only just having had babies when MIL arrives....no way!!


----------



## zephyr

Nothing yet :( Sad I even went for a 2 hour walk round the mall again......and still nothing.
Ohhhh they have to come soon I will just cry if they leave it till induction week! The In law thing is seriously freaking me out now, I wanna be up and mobile with my milk in before they are here! Is that too much to ask??


----------



## anti

Zephyr I hope they come soon!! I couldn't imagine having MIL so soon after having the babies. Like you, I'd want to be settled and all that before she came!! Come on little twins... You can come out now!!!


----------



## rjsmam

come on twinnies!!!!!! give mamma an exciting wk end!

my darling husband told me i look like geoff capes last night & then went on to comment at the size of me - i know it's the hormones but i was so upset, he apologised today but doesn't make me feel any better! even his apology was 'sorry but i just didn't realise how big you are all over........' :cry: nice huh... i feel like karate chopping him in the nuts...


x


----------



## frangi33

lol rjsmam - I havent had to threaten that yet but may do soon! I sat on my OH's lap the other day and he quickly went "oh! oh!" and then when I said "what?" he said "um nothing!" - I guess I can translate that as "my uve put on a lot of weight!"

Zephyr - I know how you feel my OH wants his mum round straight away but I'm not happy with her to see me in a post labour state until me and baby are sorted and getting to know each other. I hope things work out well for you :)


----------



## RBurnett

Just a quick update. Jenson has now come out of Scbu and is with me in transitional care. I'm trying to bf and they are topping him of. He won't be allowed home till he feeds without neeeding a top up. I can't upload photos till I get home. hope all u ladies are doing ok xx


----------



## anti

Thanks for the update Rachel. Was starting to get worried! So glad he's out of special care! Thinking of you


----------



## YoungNImum

Great news! I hope use are able to go home soon can't wait to see pics. Zephy good luck I hope your babies come soon you must be getting so uncomfortable x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks for the update Rachel, glad to hear Jenson is back with you and i'm sure it won't take too long to establish his feeding. Hang in there and you will all soon be home together. Can't wait to see pics of him!

Zephyr hope your babies arrive soon!

I've just had a busy day...I had a trial make up run which turned out great and can't wait to have it all done again in one week! My 3 bridesmaids have all been round and had a trial run done on their hair and each one of them looked great...starting to make me more excited about next Saturday. I was a bit nervous last night after our rehearsal at the Church but seeing everyone else getting excited is great. The men had their final suit fitting aswell. So now its just my dress fitting on Monday afternoon and we're all set to go! So baby is ordered to stay safe and happy in my tummy until atleast the night of my wedding....this time next week girls i'll be a married woman!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah fantastic yazzy I hope use have a fantastic day! X


----------



## KendraNoell

Rachel- small babies are harder to get to latch on so just be patient and he will soon be doing just fine :) so glad that he's out of intensive care already though!

Zeph- Maybe your MIL coming is a blessing in disguise though. I know you think it would be the most horrible thing ever for her to be there as you're still in the hospital but it would be another pair of hands that can help you with everything. I am surprised you've made it this long with twins- everyone else I know on here that's had twins were induced by 37 weeks! 

As for me, I have my last non-stress test today in about an hour. I am a bit nervous as I am very swollen and have been four about four days. Nurse on Tuesday didn't say anything about my BP although the numbers seemed higher than usual for me. She was a pretty crappy nurse, didn't make me feel very confident in my being there. So at this point I don't know what my BP is and if its high I think I will end up getting induced since I am so close to 37 weeks as it is, I have my hospital bag and diaper bag packed, car seat is installed, I think my instinct is just telling me he will be here any day. I am nervous/scared/worried for this NST but ready for my son to be here <3


----------



## zephyr

Still nothing yet, I did my hair my nails, I even managed to bend oddly to do my toenails! Which I was very proud of hehe. Got my tan on, even shaved my legs and put on makeup which I have not done for months and OH was like Woooaaah who are you getting dolled up for? Then of course I was like "I'm waiting for the babies to come out and I had nothing else to do" He found that amusing, I don't know why.
I even went out for another hour walk before the shops shut and got two matching outfits that says daddy's my superstar. They were half price so two for 1. Couldn't help it.
I have not even needed to use my hottie! I think those bad lower backaches and everything else was just my boy engaging cos he is definitely fully engaged now.
The pains and exhaustion don't even bother me anymore, its being on edge not knowing when that is the real problem. 

Ohh and FYI labour cake didn't work, yes I tried it and I ate 3 quarters of it :haha: IT was the best damn cake ever! The sour cream makes it so moist, I will be using that in my recipes when I make cakes from now on.
OH and I already dtd often so can't really change much there.
Walkings done nothing, talking to them, dancing, playing loud music.......NOTHING I'm running out of options I am allowed to use. 

Rachel - So glad hes making some great progress! His feeding will improve over time :) Good to hear everything is going well.

Kendra - Ohh they are not even inducing me until after 38 weeks. I have read some pretty nervous stuff about leaving them in longer than 38 so I am quite nervous about even going a day over. They were meant to ring me to confirm the date they gave me but I have not heard anything. I see them Tuesday and I will be begging them to do it sooner.
I know the MIL will be an extra pair of hands, one of which I will be very grateful for but there's another side of her which is just going to drive me mad.


----------



## loveacupcake

Had my 36 week appt and my weekly ultrasound. The boys are doing great. I'm at 31lbs gained and I'm really proud of myself. I had a really had time in the beginning putting anything on and the boys measured great at 32 weeks so I'm looking forward to seeing where they are at this coming week at my last growth scan. My friend's son came home from the NICU on Thursday. He finally gets to be with his little sister. Think total time was a week and a half and they came at 35+2. 

I'm finally not feeling all that great. I feel like I've been horseback riding 24/7 and there were a couple of days there were I was getting up every 1.5 hours to go pee. My BH are crazy at night. I swear my belly is perpetually hard. I've had some on and off light menstrual feeling cramps for the last two weeks. Sometimes my belly hardens but usually not.

My boys had been both head down for a week but at the ultrasound this week turns out Baby A is getting into position and now that I have "room" up top Baby B has put himself in something like transverse... had my tech very stumped. Basically he is sticking his head against my belly button while his butt is so deep in my ribs my tech said she had no idea how I could breathe. Breathing is fine but my heartburn has gotten nuts. My PUPPS rash is SOOO much improved seriously if any of you ladies go through it just PM and I can tell you all the stuff I tried. I know for most it doesn't come about until 37 weeks or more.

I really want to make it until my eviction date of May 4th but I wouldn't mind going any time that week. I have had a few tiny bits of what I assume is my plug, but nothing noteworthy. My last day at work is Thursday and then I want a couple of days to relax... gather my strength so to speak!


----------



## loveacupcake

zephyr - I was going to attempt to paint my toenails today too! Trying to muster up the energy after cleaning the house and doing some ironing. 

I've used sour cream in cupcakes before and they definitely come out really moist. Sounds weird but delicious! :thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

Haha Nice! Its well worth the effort and I lol'd at myself trying :D I definitely feel much better looking at my feet now that they aren't just swollen stumps :D

The sour cream is great, I couldn't believe how much tastier it was.


----------



## yazzy

Finally girls..a bump pic from today 37+3....

Hmm how do I rotate it?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120422-00420.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rjsmam

great bump pic Yazzy - lovely bump :flower:

hope all the girls are well today - Rachel hope all is going well & Jenson is thriving....

had my son's bday yest & he had a fantastic day. I ended up having to go to bed last night really early though as was feeling so sick/nauseous - i really hate that feeling..... woke at 4am feeling sick again - urgh... not sure if it's just hormones or a bug :cry: either way i have decided to force myself to pack my hosp bag. i doubt nausea is a sign but i realised i'd hate to feel so awful & then have to try think about packing the bags :wacko:



x


----------



## yazzy

Thank Rjsmam...I've been useless at taking bump pics so thought I better do one before LO arrives lol!

I've been feeling a bit nauseous lately aswell, but nothing too major. Also noticing i'm sometimes getting period type achyness in my lower back but i'm putting that down to baby getting lower and resting on a nerve or something. But yes get your hospital bag packed lol!! Mine is all done I think, well a few things need to go in on the day but that's all.


----------



## frangi33

wow sounds like we're all getting prepped and ready. I have babies bag all packed and my fiances but not mine - will do soon though :)

Zephy how the hell did you manage to paint your toe nails!? Seriously you hav two babies inside you! You're putting us all to shame lol, I just cant be arsed to shave my legs!


----------



## zephyr

Frangi - haha very awkwardly with a lot of grunting :haha:

I have been getting nausea lately too event though I am on medication for it, maybe it is hormones? My skin has broken out also which never happens so it might be.

I spent the rest of yesterday afternoon and evening throwing up and had another few hours of contractions, not the smaller BH ones but ones that hurt a fair bit and I ached everywhere. Felt like I had food poisoning but then the feeling sick and achyness just all went away when the contractions did. This is so weird :/ Gunna be begging for induction tomorrow at my appointment I think.


----------



## bumpin2012

sounds like your getting close Zephyr. They told us at my prenatal classes that many women experience flu/food poisoning symptoms prior to labour...

I think im losing my mind here. OH has been at work for the past 2 days, and I have spent the time pretty much alone. I was supposed to go to a baby shower today, but OH decided on friday night he wasn't comfortable with me driving so far out of the city by myself. So I called the mama to be and told her that I wasn't going to make it. This morning when I got up, I felt no different than any other day this week. I called OH at work and whined about being bored... lol, he changed his mind about not wanting me to go. So I got to go anyways, and surprise surprise - NOTHING happened! He's been soooo overprotective this week, im starting to feel like a prisoner! So baby needs to come out. I need some freedom!


----------



## zephyr

Oh I hope so I felt really ill today again and I sorta was hungry so ate a lot so I am hoping it all stays down cos I didn't think through my food choices before I ate them and I don't think they will taste very pleasant.......Is it bad while I drove through the park with judder bars today I sped up slightly and positioned myself so my babies head would hit my cervix hahahaha I'm getting so desperate! Did give me a good contraction though after I went over maybe 5 of them.

I'm having a bad day today I'm just fed up and tired and fed up. I really don't know how much more of this I can take. The end is within reach, a week away tomorrow probably BUT it really seems like forever and I just ache everywhere and feel crappy and I'm trying really hard to stay positive and enjoy this and for a while I was but I'm back to hurting again and this isn't fun. Woke every half hour last night with back cramps from laying on my side so no sleep = me feeling desperate

Aww that sucks bumpin, it is kinda sweet though that he would hate for you to go into labour and be stranded somewhere! The boredom is bad though hey, I have nothing to do kids went back to school/daycare today and uggh I've basically just eaten all day long.


----------



## wavescrash

Zephyr - I really feel for you. I'm completely miserable so I can only imagine how you feel. I'm so tired of being pregnant and false alarms. This weekend wore me out. I'm just ready for her to be here and I wish she'd decide to be ready as well. She's measuring nearly half a week ahead and I'm terrified of how big she's going to be come delivery. Just hope I can handle it and that it's sooner rather than later :/


----------



## zephyr

It sucks when your body is trying to start things off but nothing happens. I guess that's probably just the lead up to the real thing though. I know with my boy I got it bad and felt the same way, frustrated, sore and tired......I mean with him even my waters broke after a week of false starts and even then nothing significant happened!! I don't remember what the lead up was like with my girls though, but not this bad.

I hope our bodies get it sorted and let us enjoy this last part of pregnancy! I really do.

How much was she weighing at your last scan? I'm scared of the sizes too haha but only cos I have to do it twice and the bigger one is coming out second!


----------



## Ems77

yazzy said:


> Finally girls..a bump pic from today 37+3....
> 
> Hmm how do I rotate it?!

:thumbup: Great bump, it's small like mine.  I had a lady tell me today that I must be exercising and keeping in shape. I said, "Nope, just always a small pregnant person." LOL Being sick the entire time has contributed too. LOL



loveacupcake said:


> zephyr - I was going to attempt to paint my toenails today too! Trying to muster up the energy after cleaning the house and doing some ironing.
> 
> I've used sour cream in cupcakes before and they definitely come out really moist. Sounds weird but delicious! :thumbup:

 I have had cupcakes and regular cake with sour cream, it IS actually quite good and does make them more moist.


----------



## bumpin2012

so I just got back from the assessment unit. I hadn't felt baby move for quite a few hours, and normally this monkey is so active, I dont even bother to count kicks. When we got there, the triage nurse pulled out the doppler to listen to baby's heartbeat, and couldn't find one. Finally on the 4th try we found one, but by this point I was freaking out, bawling my eyes out! So they hooked me up to the monitor for an hour, baby seems pretty happy, but just to make me feel better, they did a quick ultrasound, and baby looks perfect. I cant believe how much bigger baby looks! I hope this is my last trip in before im actually in labour. I hate going in and feeling like an overparanoid crazy preggo!


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin - Aww that would of been awful! :( My heart stops every time they take more than one try to find a heart beat! I'm glad everything turned out okay :D

About my moby wrap I am so freaken mad!! When I ordered it I was eyeing up girly ones cos I am the one who was going to be wearing it, floral design and a purple one and OH was over my shoulder and he says "ohhh no don't get a girly one get a unisex one" I said "Ohh for you too?" and he was like yup.

Sooooo I ordered a greeny sorta coloured one, not the colour I would of picked for myself but a colour OH said he would be okay with and guess what?! he actually had no intention on wearing it at all. He said today he wasn't wearing it!! I said what the? why on earth did you get me to choose that colour then and you know what he said? "I didn't want my boy in any girl colours, what'd you think I meant? you didn't really think I would be wearing it did you?"

Duhhh that's the impression you gave me!! so $70 later and I am wishing I spent the extra $10 and got the black one now like I was going to do before I thought about getting a coloured one.
Hope the colour grows on me and go with my clothing, its not a terrible one but definitely not my first choice. Arrr well. Males.


----------



## yazzy

Zephyr I think you've answered one of my questions by saying your skin broke out. Last week I think i've had a surge of hormones, my skin broke out around my neck of all places, my nails went a bit funny and it doesn't now take a lot for someone to get my back up lol! I haven't been like this through the whole pregnancy so maybe the hormones are changing now we are getting close to the end!

Vaurissa yep people keep commenting that my bump is small, I guess it is all genetics as I haven't done anything different to normal.

Bumpin that must have been really scary, I know I would have been terrified. But I am so glad all turned out ok. My bubs is being quiet this morning so I hope he/she wakes up a bit!

I relaxed all day yesterday and felt so much better as the pain in my pelvis eased up so off I went for a walk with the dog and ouchy SPD is back with a vengence doh!

I hope everyone has a good day, i'm just relaxing at home today. Probably sorting a few more wedding bits and that's about it.


----------



## zephyr

Haha yeah it must be hormones I broke out again today my forehead is just covered in pimples I feel like a teen again!
people are getting my back up too I almost ripped into one of my good friends the other day over the timing of when he knocks on my front door.......It was stupid and I am glad I didn't but I was so full of RAGE haha and I actually have to nearly sit on my hands when I see people posting stupid on facebook.

I'm sorry your SPD came back too, not long to go now!!


----------



## rjsmam

Hi ladies.

Oh I so feel for you guys whore so close to the end  I know what you mean about periods of time seeming soooo long. I am still working until of end of next wk  so 9 days in the office after today but it seems like forevvvvvvver! Heres hoping that these babies make an appearance v soon. Maybe we should do a sweepstake on the next babies to arrive?! My moneys on Zephyr! :winkwink:

I can totally relate to the pregnancy rage too  gawd I am so irritable  I hear myself & hate it but cant stop it! I hope this doesnt linger once junior has arrived.

Had another dreadful sleep last night, terrible heartburn and then I was all itchy and dh was snoring! I ended up climbing into the bottom bunk in my sons room at 3am to read for a while & slept there for a few hrs. I am hoping all the crap sleeping means I dont have to adjust too much when jnr arrives! :wacko:


x


----------



## bumpin2012

so after worrying me to death last night, baby is back to its normal active monkey self!

Yazzy: I still get comments about the size of my bump. Most people dont believe that im due in a little over a week! 

Im also extra cranky these days. I had a HUGE blow up at OH the other day. The dog jumped onto my belly without invitation, and I shoved her off, as we are trying to teach her that she can't do that. OH said "stop being cranky" and every time I tried to say something he just kept interrupting me and repeating it! I threw a magazine at him and left the house.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> I hope our bodies get it sorted and let us enjoy this last part of pregnancy! I really do.
> 
> How much was she weighing at your last scan? I'm scared of the sizes too haha but only cos I have to do it twice and the bigger one is coming out second!

I agree. I was having wannabee-contractions last night and wound up laying wide awake for 3 hours analyzing my bodily pains.

She was 6lbs 4oz at my scan at 35w5d. IF that's accurate and they grow half a lb a week, she'd be over 7lbs now and I don't know if I can deliver an 8lb+ baby haha. My first was only 7lb 9oz at birth and they were thisclose to having to use a vacuum or forceps to get her out. I'm afraid I won't be able to deliver a larger baby. I'm BEGGING my OB for a sweep tomorrow. I'm also hoping I've dilated even a little more.

My siblings & I went out to dinner with my Dad yesterday who broke the news that he's moving cross-country (15 hours away) this coming weekend because his girlfriend needs to be by her family/doctors for health reasons. I'm hoping my doctor will do the sweep to end my misery but also so my Dad can actually be here for the birth. So we'll see.


----------



## yazzy

Bumpin I'm glad your baby is back to normal now. It is funny when people look shocked when you say how close your due date is.

Waves I'm sorry your dad is moving that far away. 

I've just had my fitting for my wedding dress, hardly any alterations needed which is great! Bubs has been really quiet today, I've had movements but not like normal. Going to see how things go tonight but if baby stays quiet then i'll phone and go in to get checked. I just want little one safe in my arms.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks but I'm not too upset about it. I'm not that close to him anymore and it's nothing new. He's lived further away for awhile now. I'm just irked by how he informed us and how last minute it is, especially since he's always trying to guilt my siblings and I for not visiting him often. He fails to understand we can't afford to drive 2 hours there and 2 hours back on a whim. And to now be going 15 hours away? He'll be lucky if we can visit once a year haha.

Someone online due a week before me is on her way to the hospital in active labor right now. I'm so jealous. I know she's a week further and had to wait that week longer than me and obviously her baby is ready... I'm just jealous haha. I feel icky and nauseous, sore and worn out, exhausted and achy. Can't it just be our time already!?!?


----------



## frangi33

ah let us know how you get on tomorrow waves :) fingers crossed for you!

Bumpin sorry to hear about all the trouble your lo has put you through. Maybe the babies just bed down around this time ready for birth? I heard that they go a little quite just before labour but maybe thats an old wives tale!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!


----------



## zephyr

Waves - good luck getting your sweep and I hope this time your baby is a good size but not too big! Completely understandable being nervous about having a big baby.

I am not sure if they will give me a sweep or not but I think today I am going to beg for one too, especially after last night I have woken up in the most feral of moods, vomited heaps again and I just feel tired and gross.
I woke up at 3:30am with what I thought 'may' of been a very small waters leak when I stood up but I may or may not of peed myself I don't know. I'm thinking I peed myself cos it would have to be a very small leak otherwise and I'm not sure if thats possible? In my experience I had a leak every time I had a contraction so I wouldn't know.

But then afterwards I was getting contractions every 8 minutes that started off small and got quite uncomfortable, enough to wake me up every time I had one cos I was tryign to hard to go to sleep!! They must of died off around 6am (when OH's alarm went off) Cos thats the last time I was woken up by one before 7am.
Soooo when I got up again after I peed, I thought I had a small leak again but I was on the toilet so dunno. I am so confused! I have not had this problem the whole pregnancy! I mean sure I've had a couple of accidents :haha: but I never questioned them.
I don't leak while doing anything else though just feel a bit wetter than normal (sorry if this is all TMI)

Anyways I have a midwife appointment this morning at 9 and then my consultant appointment at 1 so I will find out eventually. Today is either going to be the best day ever! Or my babies are about to make me feel very embarrassed and silly.
If it aint my waters I am going to ask for a sweep, I seriously cannot keep doing this, not after waking up with contractions this morning and thinking today was the day again.

Oh my Moby wrap just showed up too.....uggh the colour is worse than in the pic I so wanna RAGE at my OH right now!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks zephyr. And sorry about your Moby :(

Good luck at your appointments today & I hope you get a sweep as well!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Bumpin - Aww that would of been awful! :( My heart stops every time they take more than one try to find a heart beat! I'm glad everything turned out okay :D
> 
> About my moby wrap I am so freaken mad!! When I ordered it I was eyeing up girly ones cos I am the one who was going to be wearing it, floral design and a purple one and OH was over my shoulder and he says "ohhh no don't get a girly one get a unisex one" I said "Ohh for you too?" and he was like yup.
> 
> Sooooo I ordered a greeny sorta coloured one, not the colour I would of picked for myself but a colour OH said he would be okay with and guess what?! he actually had no intention on wearing it at all. He said today he wasn't wearing it!! I said what the? why on earth did you get me to choose that colour then and you know what he said? "I didn't want my boy in any girl colours, what'd you think I meant? you didn't really think I would be wearing it did you?"
> 
> Duhhh that's the impression you gave me!! so $70 later and I am wishing I spent the extra $10 and got the black one now like I was going to do before I thought about getting a coloured one.
> Hope the colour grows on me and go with my clothing, its not a terrible one but definitely not my first choice. Arrr well. Males.

What site did you go to? mobywrap.com is out of their black, lol, and I noticed that their mobys are 45 a piece, (about 55 for you) and you had mentioned 70. 



yazzy said:


> Vaurissa yep people keep commenting that my bump is small, I guess it is all genetics as I haven't done anything different to normal.

 I think it may be just that. This is my third rodeo and I have been small every time.  First baby was born at 38+1 and was only 5lbs 8 oz, but perfectly fine; and she's danged 5'5 now at 13.5. 
2nd was born at 38+6 7lbs 1oz. My size (or lack there of) definitely has no bearing on theirs. LOL


----------



## rjsmam

bumpin - forgot to pass on big hugs for the worry you had. so glad babba is behaving now!

zephyr - hope you get that sweep!

meant to ask how they figure out your babies estimated weight? is it scans? i've not had a scan since 20wks, never had even a guess from mw - they just measure fundal height & tell you if you measuring big/small etc........ last time i measured fairly big & they said big baby but ds was only 6lb 4oz - now i'm measuring slightly small (don't feel it!) but i bet this ones a whopper!



x


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam - i found out what she weighed through a growth scan at 35w5d.


oh my goodness ladies, i know it's been nothing but 'whine, whine, whine' but i need to whine just once more. i feel like i say this every few days and then say it again but this is the absolute lowest LO has been. i feel movements down low behind my pubic bone and hitting against my cervix. her foot has popped out of my ribs and i see her leg moving just above my navel. it feels like she's bulging out below my underwear line if that makes any sense. i can't close my legs to save my life right now hahah. there's so much pressure in my lower belly. i think i'm going to go lay down and never move again. i don't think my hips can spread much more. labor, where are you!??!?


----------



## rjsmam

ah waves you poor thing - this girly is really putting ma through her paces!

i have the opposite problem - a very high baby giving me mega heartburn. am so annoyed - collected my prescription, i told the girl on the phone at the drs that the midwife suggested something other than a regular antacid - ranitidine i think - i friggin knew she wasn't listening, you know when you can tell someone just wants you off the phone? i had to keep telling her. collected prescription earlier and it's just flaming peptac liquid which i thinkis just Gaviscon - which isn't even touching it......... grrrr



x


----------



## zephyr

Waves - haha I love it! "leme just whine once more!!" I'm sorry shes so low! Its really uncomfortable. I'm the same way, I think we get quite desperate in these last few weeks cos of all the discomfort. I whinge a lot too so I don't mind hearing it haha

Vaurissa - https://www.mobywrap.co.nz/ it was the nz site, $70 does include courier postage as well I think it was 64 something plus 6 for postage.

Well I had my appointment and she can't feel his head move at all in my pelvis so he is right down and same as you waves I can feel it today especially! Owwies :(
My midwife cleared out some storage at the rooms and stumbled across a couple of packets of nappies for newborns and she said she thought of me and so I just scored 2 packets of nappies :D I thought that was really nice :) 

She also said about the leaking that it is possible it is just discharge that pooled cos it can get quite watery at times EWWWWW!!!! gross, but that time will tell and to ask at my consultant appointment later today.

Which is in 3 hours. I am going to keep on my feet and clean my house again till then just in case those ones this morning were the start of something.
I asked my midwife if she thinks they will give me a sweep and she didn't sound too positive, apparently they like to monitor the babies for a bit beforehand and then do a sweep then monitor them some more, with twins I think its part of the induction process so for me I think its unlikely but who knows I will ask anyways.


----------



## bumpin2012

are you taking Ranitidine? I dont think I would have survived without it! here we can get it over the counter, so you dont need a script for it!

Baby is being right active again today. This child is in soooo much trouble when s/he arrives! I have heard that babies get a bit quieter right before hand, but Im still not very hopeful that my time is near... 

Thanks for all the hugs ladies!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - haha I love it! "leme just whine once more!!" I'm sorry shes so low! Its really uncomfortable. I'm the same way, I think we get quite desperate in these last few weeks cos of all the discomfort. I whinge a lot too so I don't mind hearing it haha

Thanks! Glad someone else can relate. My hips, pelvis and back are killing me today. I seriously feel like she's trying to punch her way out of my cervix. If that means she wants out, then bring it on already!!!


----------



## Ems77

Zeph, I was wondering because the wraps are cheaper on the US site (ie the dot com) but with shipping it came to the same thing. LOL


----------



## wavescrash

https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2yeyescr41qzzo2fo1_500.png

Top is 37w (taken this past Thursday)
Bottom is today at 37w4d.
She'd better be engaging!!!!!!


----------



## zephyr

Well its my turn to be hooked up onto monitors and stuff now golly gosh. My blood pressure was up slightly and when she checked the babies heart rates one was racing and the other was real slow so of course when i mentioned water leakage they got me laying down to check uggh and they dont think any has which is great. They were ment to do swabs last weekk anyways and bloods which they havnt so no loss there ju not pleasant. Now they gunna monitor babies dunno wwhy. She said they would if my waters were broken but now they wanna do it anyways. Then maybe a scan and maybe a sweep. Oh i hope so tho asking for one seems like such a hassle. Will update later when i finally get home.


----------



## KendraNoell

zephyr maybe you'll get lucky and they'll induce you LOL and you'll be out of your misery!

wow waves big difference in the bumps there! you look a lot smaller! hopefully that's a good thing!

i am feeling miserable as well. i am so so so swollen but my BP is just fine so I just get to be miserable. hard to walk around and my hips are just crazy sore right now :( went to the beach with OH yesterday since it was unusually warm out and i'm regretting it cause i'm exhausted! i don't know how much more i can work.. i'm still working full time right now :(


----------



## zephyr

omigosh I am seriously worried about these people delivering my babies! What a mickey mouse afternoon! I have just got home from the hospital I didn't get monitored at all.

I got sent upstairs to delivery which freaked me out cos one lady was screaming and then later I heard she gave birth to a 10 pounder no wonder she was screaming. Waited there for ages for them to find two monitors. They couldn't find one and the doctor seeing me got called away to an emergency so I got left with the midwife and no one knew anything about what was going on or what was meant to be happening.

I even said I got sent up here to be monitored and then a sweep done to the doctor who FINALLY gave me a scan to check fluid levels.
And she was liek "What the heck are you wanting a sweep for?! you're only 33 weeks!!!" like basically yelled at me and so I said "urrm nope I'm 37" she went away and came back and apologised to me saying it was very busy today and she thought I was another lady.

Anyways they did not monitor the babies or my contractions at all like they said they would. 
The midwife tried to give me a sweep and I tell you there is nothing more awkward than having an old lady with her fingers up your vagina cracking up laughing because your babies head is so low that she cant even get her fingers behind it. She did try her best though and says hopefully something happens but I could not do a proper one because your babies head is in the way and your cervix is behind his head, I am sorry.

My boys head being this low explains the fluid leakage though cos I actually cannot feel myself going to the toilet now at times?! wtf?? 

Anyways I got sent back downstairs and they were like why did they scan you upstairs?and I shrugged cos they're meant to be the doctors. Then I was told they would phone me with an induction date and I said "nope I was told that last week, I need one now I need to plan my stuff" So they booked me in for Tuesday the 1st of May 7:30am

NO JOKES......in the time it took me to drive from the hospital to home they had rung and left a message saying "Nope we have had to change to Monday the 30th now so we will see you then"
I am so mad right now. I understand they were busier than normal but all the fussing around? it was rediculous and all I can do is trust these people who dont even know what the heck is going on. I just hope I go into labour overnight, get this over with.

On the upside though less than a week till I am induced, 6 more sleeps!


----------



## anti

Zephyr keep us updated when you can. Hugs!

Waves I hope you feel better soon/labour comes quick. 

Will have to update properly when I get into the computer! I didn't get much sleep last night. Got a sore throat and ears and I just want it to go away. I can't handle another cold!!!! :( really want Thursday to hurry up so the midwife can tell me if bubs is engaged now. I certainly feel like its dropped loads!!! Still struggling to believe that in a months time I will have a newborn in the house!!


----------



## zephyr

Oh and I have been havign contractions all day, I was hoping they would put the monitors on and see that because the lady downstairs said they would and if they were regular they might put a drip in to get things moving. Got my hopes up for nothing :( I still don't know why they didn't though, kind of worrying.


----------



## anti

Posted at the same time!! Hope that was just a once off zephyr and that you'll be well looked after when you have your babies!!


----------



## zephyr

Yeah me too. I know they were really busy, my original appointment already was a whole hour behind to begin with. I just hope that the day I go into labour they are not that busy.


----------



## cliqmo

Hey Ladies, 

Sorry not to have posted in a while, I have subscribed to so many threads that I turned into a bit of a stalker on all of them :blush:

The reason for the post today is seeking reassurance that my weird symptoms of the last few days are normal and nothing to worry myself about :thumbup: 

Essentially since the weekend I have been having intermittent episodes of feeling dizzy and sick, almost like seasickness, or (if I remember correctly :haha: ) being a bit squiffy from alcohol. It is normally accompanied with a hot flush and being desperate for cold air and cold water (but this might be a normal biological response because I HATE being sick) 

It happens whether I am laying, sitting, standing or walking about and seems to pass of its own accord within a few minutes. 

On Saturday morning this weird feeling was also randomly accompanied by a nosebleed (first one in years) but this stopped quickly and I wrote it off as another joy of pregnancy. 

My blood pressure has been consistently low throughout, and other than one UTI a few months ago I haven't had any problems with my urine tests either. I don't have any swelling (other than bump :cloud9: ) and am keeping well hydrated and eating little and often. Bubs is also good and active, so I am not worried that it is affecting her. 

Any suggestions or advice would be welcome :hugs: 

I will call the midwife if it keeps happening, but part of me knows I will get called in monitored for hours as a precaution and then sent home again, so I am reluctant to phone unless you guys think there is something to worry about. 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## anti

Cliqmo id give your midwife a ring. I felt like that for two days last week and turns out I was just my baby dropping and engaging so it could be nothing but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## bumpin2012

Cliqmo: I would think that your BP is on the low side from dehydration... Thats pretty much exactly how I feel if I haven't been drinking as much as I should be. But to be on the safe side, give your MW a ring... I would also drink several tall glasses of water too, have a lie down and see if you start to feel better!


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: Glad you got that circus show over with!!! I would be beyond annoyed! Good for you for insisting on an induction date BEFORE you left! can't believe you have a guarenteed week or less left!

I have my OB appt today. Hoping that I have progressed somewhat in the past week and that a sweep today will do SOMETHING for me in the next day or so. I feel soooo ill these days.


----------



## rjsmam

bumpin - i tried to buy it over the counter & they wouldn't sell it to me - said being pregnant i needed a prescription...... grrr. glad your little one is being so active after scaring you!

zephyr - OMG - you must have been seething, sounds like a circus right enough. hopefully it was just a v bad day & all will be calm & smooth on the day! hope your nerves are holding out!!

cliqmo - i'd ring the mw too - even a chat with her might help. I've had loads of nausea recently and also suffer from low bp - i feel like i'm back in first tri with dodgy stomach, bad taste in mouth etc - alongside all the other 3rd tri stuff lol

kendra - big hugs, i'm still working full time too & it's tough! i finish end of next wk at 38wks...... bring it on!


x


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr - i would have lost my mind! major props to you for putting up with that nonsense. i can't believe you have less than a week!


I had my 38w appointment this morning. I'm finally 2cm and 50% effaced (I'd been at 1cm for two weeks) and she did a sweep. She said she doesn't think they work and that they're an old wives tale but we'll see. I went and walked around for a few hours and felt a lot of pressure and random pains but nothing worth noting yet. I'm exhausted, I will say that much. I'm going to eat some food and bounce on my ball for awhile. Hopefully once OH gets home from work, he'll go walking with me some more and maybe DTD tonight. A co-worker told me that sweeps should work within 24 hours so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

well, my pregnancy drama continues...

Had my 39 week appointment today. 2.5 cm dilated, baby's head is "right there" and my membranes are bulging. Had a good sweep, im apparently very favorable. 

BUT my dr felt that baby was measuring smaller than she would like. So we did an ultrasound in the office, and confirmed baby was small. So she wanted to get a more detailed scan up in the fetal assessment unit. Baby is only measuring at about 36 weeks, and falls into the 12th percentile for size. If baby had measured in the 10th percentile or less we would have been induced today. She is happy to let me go on my own, as she thinks I will be going into labor soon anyways. Baby is about 6 lbs at this point, so still a healthy size, and baby is VERY active, which indicates that baby is healthy and happy.

I hope this sweep works! Im so tired of the stress of this pregnancy!


----------



## luci and bump

Waves- at my ante-natal class last week, the midwife said she advises people to go home and have as much sex as possible after a sweep! Apparently the hormones in sperm are supposed to help soften the cervix even more.

Zephyr- I can't believe your babies will be here so soon!!

Its starting to feel scary close now!! I can't believe the first "may" baby is here already!!! 
I'm supposed to have another 3 weeks in work, up until May 13th, but have been struggling a lot the past week or so. Mainly because I worked 40 hours one week, then 30 hours the following week. They put me on 15 days straight without a day off!! If I hadn't dropped shifts, I'd have done 50 hours in the first week, and 42 in the second week! 
We've just had a new manager start, who was disgusted by how they've treated me, and he was shocked that since November I've only had one risk assessment done. Apparently I should have had one every 2 weeks!! So hopefully, am finishing work this sunday!! :D

On an amazing other note, I'm home visiting my mum atm, got a text from my OH saying he'd just bought me a present, and for me to guess what it is. I guessed maybe some jewellery, as we saw a nice charm in the shape of a dummy the other day. He said nope, even better.
Turns out, he's taking me to Paris for 3 days in October!!!! :D :D :D :D :D Its just before our 3 year anniversary, but he said its to say thank you for being so supportive of his, taking time off work etc so he can focus on starting his business. Am so excited already!! Am so glad he appreciates me! And that he listens!! I had been telling him how I was upset that I didn't get to do any adventure type stuff, as once we found out about the baby, I had to put my life on hold, whilst he got to go to Thailand, and still goes out drinking etc.
So, Paris here I come!!!

And, I have a maternity shoot on Friday :D If anyone has any ideas of what I should take, please share ideas! As I have absolutely no clue!!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

OH isn't home from work for another 3.5 hrs so hopefully it'll still be helpful then haha.

How exciting, a trip to Paris!!!


----------



## kwood

had my 38 week midwife appointment today and the babies heart rate was reading 190 so she was a little concerned so she sent me to the day unit at the hospital so they could monitor the hb for a half hour. Everything was fine with the hb so baby must have just had a funny five minutes. 

It did give us a bit of a practice run for the real thing as we put bags in the car incase there was a real problem. 

The monitor also registers contractions and didn't have a single one so the mw didn't think the baby is coming anytime soon, which is okay with me because I don't want the baby to come before thursday now as we have to go to Heathrow to collect my mum from her transatlantic flight. Baby is more than welcome to make an appearance anytime after we get her though. 

Sorry to hear so many of you are so close yet so far away, hopefully we'll see some more babies arriving on this board soon. 

luci, have a great time in paris. I went for the weekend with DH last summer and it was a really nice weekend (even with the pouring rain at versailles, but even that seemed more romantic than pouring rain anywhere else as we stood under some trees in the gardens stealing kisses)


----------



## rjsmam

oh Luci that's fantastic ! you so deserve it :flower: i worked in Paris for a few months years agao, and i took my dh there last october for bday gift - i love Paris!!!! autumn walks along the seine and lots of sight seeing!

bumpin - sorry junior is measuring small, i guess 6lb isn't too small - and it's great that jnr is so active & that you are favourable!

waves - hoping to hear that sweep moves things along for you !!

will be watching this thread for much excitement!

x


----------



## zephyr

Bumpin and waves - you both got sweeps?! Yay!! You's might even have yours before me :D

Bumpin - eeek your waters are bulging!! sounds like you are very nearly ready. I reckon you may just have yours very soon.

I am still quite annoyed with yesterday, finding out that I was meant to get swabs done at 36 weeks and then having to get them done then was pretty bad and also I forgot to mention that they asked if I had my 36 week bloodwork done yet which I hadn't so they said they would get that done for me too. Which they didn't. I just remembered this morning! 

5 more sleeps! yay!!


----------



## bumpin2012

I hope that means its gonna happen soon! I just want baby here safe and sound. OH is asking me every 10 mins if im in labour yet... I can't wait to finally say "YES!"


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh, and my first sweep at 38 weeks didn't work. So hopefully this one will. When I was on the monitor the other night, it was registering mild contractions, so maybe I am closer than I think!


----------



## loveacupcake

Go for my "37" week appt tomorrow. I thought I was getting my Group B Strep test last week but apparently it is tomorrow. Probably will have my first internal and see if/how much I am progressing. My last day at work is Thursday. Getting my things in order because we are moving offices during my leave and I wanted to have my things packed up for them so as not to get lost in the shuffle. My pelvis is killing me... more and more each day. Rolling over in bed and getting up from a sitting position are pure torture. I think Baby A is pretty far down there as I feel occasional sharp jabs in my lady bits. I keep telling him to settle down that it isn't nice to do that to mommy. lol.

zephyr - so glad you have a date finally!

luci - so jealous about paris... have a fantastic time.

waves & bumpin - hope things happen to you ladies soon


----------



## loveacupcake

double post!


----------



## zephyr

loveacupcake - I'm sorry about your pelvis pain! I got that feeling too rolling over in bed ouch! and now I feel like I am wading through waist height water when I walk. Just lifting a foot off the ground enough to move it forward to take a step the past day or two has been so sore!
I can't remember but do you have a date yet? Or are you going to just wait it out and see what happens?


----------



## zephyr

Omigosh! OH's nana just phoned asking if I would like them to come up before Monday when I am induced so they can help out etc and though I appreciate the offer I said no for the fact that she said they would have to stay here till the saturday. OMG I would stay in hospital that whole week if that happened lol
I said we would have a shortage of beds cos my friend is coming up next week too and she said oh that wouldn't work, arr well never mind it was just an idea.

PHEW!! 

Anyone else really bored? I have my date now and now I just feel impatient and bored :/


----------



## loveacupcake

zephyr - yes I do have a date, May 4th. Fast approaching!


----------



## zephyr

Ohh exciting! It really is, thats not long after me :D so we will have 4 new babies next week plus more if anyone else pops


----------



## yazzy

Not bored yet...only a few days until my wedding, after that I will be joining you ladies on the baby eviction lol! I just really want this rain to stop so we can have some dry weather on my wedding day, can't do anything about it but just want some lovely pics.

I've got my 38 week midwife appointment this afternoon so will see if baby has engaged in any shape or form yet. I don't think he/she has though. Been getting more pain down there which I haven't had before. Also going to check with midwife because baby's movements have been a little different but this could be because the feet are not up in my ribs anymore.

I hope everyone else is ok, putting your feet up and resting for this last stretch!


----------



## zephyr

Oh yes!! your wedding, of course you would have heaps to do :D I hope the weather is nice on your big day. Good luck with your appointment.

I spent an hour scrubbing my bathroom and clearing out all the junk I dont need in there, somehow I managed to get a 3 hour nap today :O I was shocked I even slept that long considering I already napped an hour in the morning and slept the night too.
Trying to fill in time between now and monday cos it seems like so far away! 

I'm off to bed soonish only 5 more sleeps......


----------



## YoungNImum

5 more sleeps! You must be so excited! 

Not much happening for me no signs think my baby is comfy in my belly, we have another growth scan on mOnday just hoping bubba has gained an above that bottom line of mygrowth chart x


----------



## RBurnett

Going to attempt my birth story. I cant remember everything due to my then best friend (gas&air).
So saturday night i go triage due to tight and painful chest. Did tests and chest was fine but my bp was high so they told me to come in monday for JUST a bp check! Monday we go in and they do my bp and it was still high and also had protien in urine, head aches and saw flashing lights. Was told a dr needed to c me. Dr explained my symptons where prob the start of pre clampsia and i needed to be admitted for a possible induction or c sec. I honestly didnt think it would happen but on the tuesday morning the consultant says they need to do a induction because my bp is high for me, i wasnt feeling well and also baby was small Intrauterine growth restriction (IGUR). wednsday at 6.30pm they put the pessary in, this was a lil uncomfortable, mainly because my cervix was high and closed. Mw said it will stay in for 24 hours and then they will check me, if they cant break waters then ill have 24 hours rest then try a second one!! Mw said ill prob need a 2nd one as my cervix wasnt ready, told not to expect much!!. Over night i had a few tightnings but no pain. Woke up thursday morning with period pains. Told mw who said its just pessary pains and took parocetamol. Pain was getting worse but kept being told they where prob small contractions if that. I used my tens, bounced on ball and walked. I started to have a lil bleed but was told not to get excited that it was anything. Kept being told that this pain i was getting wasnt proper contractions and i started to crap my self as i was in so much pain. Its like really bad trapped wind. They couldnt pick up anything on the monitor either. I kept telling marc and my mum ill be 10cm when they check me lol. Well at 6.60 pm thursday night they took the pessary out. I was using gas and air now and its brilliant! They told me i was about 2to3cm...stuff u mw lol. They broke my waters at about 7.30 and god there was loads of it, i couldnt stop laughing! I was told it could be four hours to get into established labour and if that didnt wrk ill need a drip...well as soon as she said that i went into established labour lol. They had to quickly find me a delivery room. I got to the room as they checked me and i was 3to4cm plus! They had to quickly put a drip in my hand to give me antibiotcs cos baby was born before 37weeks. I asked for a epi but was told the dr was in surgery and i had to wait :(. Mw checked me as i kept trying to push and i was fully dilated :). She was trying to put of my pushing as she wanted the antibiotics in before but it was hard cos ur body takes over and makes u push. I pushed half hour max and he arrived at 21.31!!! U make noises that u cant helping making and dont care about making.u dnt care about anything around u. And i honestly didnt care atm if i pooed myself all u want is the pain to stop and the only way that will happen is to push. I only have a graze and not too sore. When they put him on my chest my stomach was contracting and it felt like he was kicking inside me again. When the head came out it is a burning like feeling but nice when the full head comes out.

In my notes it says:
ROM to Birth interval: 2 hours, 41 mins
First stage of Birth: 2 hours
Second stage of Birth: 41 mins
Active second stage: 26 minutes
Third stage: 7 minutes
Total duration: 2 hours, 48 minutes

Im only starting to think that i will do it again..maybe! :)

Jenson Neil Burnett born 19th April 21.31 at 36+4 weighing a tiny 4lbs 7 oz

He spent his first night in scuba which was awful as I couldn't spend my first night with him. i was put on a ward with other mums and their babies. We then both where transferred to transitional care which is where babies and their mums stay because the baby needs a bit more care then normal ward but not as much as scuba.

we finally went home yesterday 25th April :D
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-22 06.06.36.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 13









2012-04-23 07.42.09.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## yazzy

Awww Rachel he is gorgeous!!! Thanks for your birth story and i'm so glad you are home with your little man! Enjoy every minute and hopefully we'll have more May babies arriving soon. Well done you :)


----------



## rjsmam

Rachel  thanks so much for sharing! Jenson is gorgeous  what a bonnie wee boy and great head of hair! Hope you are feeling well yourself  so pleased to hear you got home! :cloud9: :cloud9:


xx


----------



## wavescrash

What a lovely story and a handsome little fella you have there :) Congrats!!!!


Not much going on here. Walked a lot yesterday, bounced on the ball, did squats, DTD before bed. Woke up to use the bathroom at 1:30am and had a few pretty strong contractions. Got excited because up until now, I hadn't had anything that made me go "Yup... I remember what this feels like! Total contraction!" Sure enough when I went back to bed to get my phone to start timing them, it stopped. I woke up a few hours later because of a contraction but that was it and nothing happened since. A friend messaged me privately to say she just found out she's expecting her first and thinks it may be a sign that I'll be having mine soon. We'll see. Still have another 24 hours before I can technically call it a "failed sweep" so I'm going to see if I can get things rolling. I'm not expecting much though... but it'd be nice if something DID happen. OH made the comment, "If you're going to have the baby, today would be a good day." And then went off to work instead of DTD to help me out haha.


----------



## yazzy

Hee hee she'll be here before you know it Waves!

I've just had my 38 week appointment, saw a different midwife but she was really nice. I think in my notes she wrote 2/5 palp but she said baby is in the right place and all tucked up and ready to go! My bump is only measuring 1cm bigger than 2 weeks ago but again she isn't worried as she said baby has definitely dropped and all curled up which explains the size.

So fingers crossed after Saturday baby will get a shifty on and enter the world so everyone can meet him/her....if not I have another appointment in 2 weeks which will be my due date.


----------



## rjsmam

Arg I am at work but having really bad pains  feels like one constant BH but with pain, tummy really tight, cramps almost continuously and a new kind of back pain am struggling to concentrate & think will need to leave work. Do you think its just jnr moving downwards - i can feel him/her still moving lots? I also seem to be having a low blood sugar attack  am getting the shakes & feeling hot all over..


----------



## wavescrash

I've had that recently and it's amounted to nothing. Probably just LO getting into better position, at least that's what L&D suggested it may be.


----------



## hoping29

Massive congratulations Rachel, he is beautiful and I am glad he didn t have to stay.on SCBU for too long. Sorty I have been AWOL but had loads to finish at work last week. Now on mat leave and seem to have lost all my energy which is not good as I have loads to do at home. Packed my bag today though which will please the midwife and hsve health visitor coming tomorrow. Midwife said I was 2/5 engaged today and 36cm fundal height so everything straight forward so far. Fully baked on Sunday so will begin eviction process then.

Can't believe everything is soo close now!


----------



## rjsmam

wavescrash said:


> I've had that recently and it's amounted to nothing. Probably just LO getting into better position, at least that's what L&D suggested it may be.

yep i think so - still v sore so got hot water bottle on the go & hot bath soon... me not like!

hi Hoping - lol @ the fully baked comment! me too on Saturday - but another wk of smelly work to go!


x


----------



## anti

Rachel I'm so glad you and LO are home now and doing well. He is absolutely gorgeous!! And great birth story... Im hoping for one like that!


----------



## wavescrash

So I lost some more of what looked to be my plug a bit ago. There's also a chance it's from the lubricant used during my exam yesterday OR from DTD last night but I'd like to think it was part of my plug. It just kind of fell into the toilet when I used the bathroom. I've gone to the bathroom several times since the sweep and DTD and I've lost mucusy looking stuff almost every time but this was like a bit of a chunky mucus blob instead of runny, if that makes sense.

I don't know... I haven't had many BH or contractions or anything since waking up today though. Such a bummer.


----------



## zephyr

Rachel - Hes so cute and look at his hair!! All my babies are usually bald :haha: What a wonderful birth story :D Thanks for sharing!

Waves - Haha your LO is giving you the run around again :p Hopefully this is the start of something this time, it may well could be.

I had a good sleep, just woke up. I wish my babies would come out now before the induction, just have to get through these next 4 days and it looks like I will be cleaning a lot cos I'm so bored.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - Haha your LO is giving you the run around again :p Hopefully this is the start of something this time, it may well could be.

Hahah she sure is! It's getting very annoying and tiring!


----------



## kwood

Soo excited here, going to pick my mummy up from the airport in the morning (just wish she wasn't arriving so early) This is her first grandchild and probably only so I'm glad that she will be here for the birth as she wants to be in the room. It would be nice to have baby come fairly quickly once we are back home with my mum so she can spend as much time with baby before returning to the U.S. at the end of May.


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:
 

> So I lost some more of what looked to be my plug a bit ago. There's also a chance it's from the lubricant used during my exam yesterday OR from DTD last night but I'd like to think it was part of my plug. It just kind of fell into the toilet when I used the bathroom. I've gone to the bathroom several times since the sweep and DTD and I've lost mucusy looking stuff almost every time but this was like a bit of a chunky mucus blob instead of runny, if that makes sense.
> 
> I don't know... I haven't had many BH or contractions or anything since waking up today though. Such a bummer.

So jealous of your mucus plug pieces!!!! You'll probably be before me, but I will laugh my frackin butt off if we are both early and STILL the same day! 

Rachel- He is so precious! Thank you for the birth story and they let you take him home 6 days later, that is FANTASTIC!!


----------



## wavescrash

Hooked up to the monitor in l&d. Irregular contractions but they feel like theure getting closer and stronger. OW! These hurt so bad. Her heart rate was 163 yesterday and is around 130 right now.

Yesterday I was 2cm, 50% effaced and posterior cervix. Now I'm 3cm, 60% and anterior. They said they won't give me pitocin or anything to speed things up but may have me walk the ward to try and make things progress. Ironically I'm in the same room I delivered my first.

New nurse came in and said they needed to try and get the baby a bit more active and put a buzzer onto my belly and it got her moving and her heart rate up. Said once she's active they'll take me off monitors to walk around an hour.


----------



## zephyr

ohh that is exciting! A big change from yesterday maybe you will have her today then? Good luck! I hope this is it for you :D

I am so bored I decided to get a collection of pictures going, my last lot of photos I will be taking before the birth. 

The first one is my side on bump
There's a photo showing this one horizontal stretch mark across my biggest stretch mark so when you look front on it looks like I have this huge cross on my belly haha
Front on view of my belly
My view standing.

Tried to upload a pic of my swollen feet at the end of the day but it keeps saying filesize too large! :haha: even though I took it just the same as the other ones
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0007.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0013.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0017.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0015.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ems77

Love the horizontal stretch mark! I have never seen one like that before, fascinating! 

Waves- Does sound like she might be coming out tonight! How unfair you go into labor without me! LOL


----------



## zephyr

I know right?! Shes even gunna beat my twins!!

And the stretch mark is definitely odd, but I suppose at least I know which one the twins gave me :p


----------



## bumpin2012

Lol... Waves, you are not supposed to be going before me!


----------



## wavescrash

Still contracting like crazy, closer than 5 min apart for over 6 hours but only dilated half a centimeter so they sent me home and told me to come back when they get more intense since they can't really get closer together. I don't know how these can get any more painful though... If I could have an epidural now, I would. Nurse said hopefully she'll see me later tonight so now I just need to get dilated another cm or so and go back.


----------



## zephyr

Wow so they sent you home? But some women dialate really quickly after a certain point, or do they just expect you to take ages longer? how much closer together do they need to be? Well..... Good luck! That first part can be quite frustrating especially if it lasts all day hopefully it doesn't take too long for you though.

I saw a lady who was due after me with her new baby at the supermarket today, it made me feel a bit ripped that I'm still bloody pregnant grrrr
Also I am so glad this was the last shopping trip I almost died walking round there! I am soooooooo sore I wish it would set off labour but not counting on it. People keep staring at me like I'm a freak show and whispering lol maybe cos I got my waddle going on pretty good now


----------



## KendraNoell

Aww waves I'm sorry you got sent home! Fingers crossed that you will get to go back tomorrow and actually have her :)

I have my 37 week appointment tomorrow hoping I have progressed and baby is well on his way! I swore I felt him trying to come out through my woo-ha this afternoon!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks. It's been 3 hours since we were discharged and the contractions have only gotten far worse. I almost can't even deal. I'm starting to feel a bit delirious with the pain level. We're going back up there in about another half hour or so so I'm hoping there's been some change otherwise I'm burning the place down.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Wow so they sent you home? But some women dialate really quickly after a certain point, or do they just expect you to take ages longer? how much closer together do they need to be? Well..... Good luck! That first part can be quite frustrating especially if it lasts all day hopefully it doesn't take too long for you though.

They really didn't say. Just that I hadn't made enough progress while there and since they were already coming so quickly and lasting over a minute long each, that I should come back in when they get more intense and more painful... which they have since being home.

We were discharged about 3 hours ago and will be going back in a half hour from now. I may lose my mind before then however. The pain is beyond unbearable.


----------



## KendraNoell

LOL! I know you're in pain so sorry for laughing but there is a preggo woman's wrath that nothing can compare to! I would assume if its that unbearable for you that you have progressed and I hope its enough to get this baby out!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahaha it's okay. I pray to God that there has been change with how bad it's gotten... otherwise I don't know what I'm going to do. If it gets any worse I will seriously lose my mind. To the point that they'll want to commit me to the loony bin.


----------



## KendraNoell

I am horrible with pain too :( I hope that's not how I end up feeling but I think it will be :(


----------



## Ems77

Maybe persistence is key! They will be saying, "This crazy bitch has been up in here so many times now, get the baby out of her!!!!" LOL :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

The pain wasn't this bad with my first, I'll tell ya that! I don't know what this pain is. It's beyond my comprehension and I like to think I have a pretty high pain tolerance. We'll see though. I'm going to have OH wheel me up in a wheelchair for sympathy points hahaha.


----------



## KendraNoell

Are you having back labor?


----------



## wavescrash

No idea and they didn't say. I feel it all over though. My back for sure, bump, pelvis, hips, thighs, you name it... I feel it.


----------



## KendraNoell

well i think back labor is supposed to be the worst. i've been having contractions in my back and it radiates to the front, feels like someone is stretching you apart through the spine while shoving a screwdriver down the length of it... can't talk through it or do much of anything..


----------



## wavescrash

Yep, sounds about right.


----------



## zephyr

omg you guys are scaring me :cry: I know the pains bad but omg!!! eeeek I have been trying not to think about it. :haha:
I just got a contraction reading about your guys contractions!! 

Oh waves you poor thing!! I really feel for you right now. Like really ow, kinda feeling a bit better about the 4 more sleep thing over here :D

Good luck when you go back! Sounds like she is definitely on her way outta there, I hope you have a good birth and everything goes well.


----------



## yazzy

I think everyone needs to stop having babies for a couple days...makes me worried mine might decide to arrive before Saturday!! I had stomach cramps last night but think it was because of my iron tablets so not too worried.

Just finalising the last of our wedding things today...nothing like leaving it til the last minute. Off to buy the gifts for best man/ushers/mum's etc today along with lots of other bits. I think then I and my OH can chill as thats everything done and we can then just enjoy the day. Not sure the weather will be ok but at the end of the day i'm marrying my man and that is the main thing :) And hopefully within a week or so we will have our little baby...I just cannot wait!

My pelvis was sooo painful last night, felt like bubs was trying to push their way out through my bits lol!

If I don't come on here before the weekend I will update you all on how our wedding goes and hopefully be able to upload some pics!


----------



## wavescrash

:( the contractions got to be more than I could bear and I told myself after 3 more, I'd wake OH to head back. The third one was much weaker than the rest and by 1:30am, 9 hours later, they stopped completely. I decided to head to bed while I could and just woke up (3 hours later) to use the bathroom and had a pretty nasty clear out. Hopefully that's a sign of things to come. Nurse told me it wouldn't be long so I hope things pick back up today.


----------



## rjsmam

Oh waves  this girly is really giving you the run around! Heres hoping that active labour is right round the corner & is quick & easy will be keeping a close eye on the thread for updates!

Yazzy  best of luck for your big day! I hope the weather clears but even if it doesnt Im sure itll be fantastic  looking forward to seeing pics

I think my pains have been related to bump dropping  hopefully that means I will soon be rid of the chronic heartburn 


x


----------



## KendraNoell

ugh waves it figures it happens like that doesn't it :( so sorry you're going through this it has to be nerve-wracking emotionally and physically. clear out sounds good, you mean like a bloody show right? i have heard after that you're looking at a 24 hour window so i think things are good for you.

i am so nervous for my appointment! my husband has school so he won't be able to come. i just have a feeling that my BP is going to be elevated and they are gonna say, ok, get ready cause we're gonna take the baby now since you're already far along enough! it just sucks because we've been having some rainy weather and i have to wear flip flops all day! may just be what i need to be able to go to the shoe store and buy some more cute sandals to get through these last couple weeks since all i have is plan cheapy flip flops and nothing cute and semi-professional looking!


----------



## wavescrash

KendraNoell said:


> clear out sounds good, you mean like a bloody show right? i have heard after that you're looking at a 24 hour window so i think things are good for you.

No, I mean like loose stools :/ Fun hahaha.


So I woke up around 4:30 am for a serious bowel emptying and cramped badly through that. Went back to bed for another 3 hours and woke up to my cat making lots of noise haha. I've had a few mild contractions since waking up. Some I can feel and note discomfort, some I don't feel besides my stomach hardening completely. I'm going to time them and see where we stand in an hour. If they're 5min apart or anything I'm going to call my doctor and see what she wants me to do because the contractions I felt before they stopped were so intense they had to have done something more to my cervix. I'd hope... I can't do this prodromal labor thing.

I'm officially 38 weeks today AND my doctor is on call at the hospital today so hopefully I can get things started back up and actually have a better outcome this time. I'm not sure how long I can go through this whole prodromal labor phase. Surely all the intense contractions I felt once I got home did something to my cervix. They were beyond painful... so fingers crossed.


----------



## loveacupcake

waves - So sorry you are going through this is she or isn't she coming business! Come on little Hannah be nice to mommy!!

Had my appt yesterday and aside from my BP being a little high again everything is going well. Had my GBS swab finally. My OB is still pushing the Csection even though both boys are head down. My leading twin though is quite a bit smaller than the 2nd. That practice it is pretty standard to deliver twins by csection. I talked to her and she's going to review my files and talk to one of her partners (she would have them there with her that day as well) to see if they feel the vaginal delivery is the best course of action. She told me that if it works out I am not to tell a soul that they let me lolol.She doesn't want it getting around.

Anyway only gained 1lb since last week, but I asked her what my uterus was measuring... a whopping 44 weeks! YIKES! lol. She normally doesn't tell me unless I ask.


----------



## bumpin2012

Vaurissa said:


> Maybe persistence is key! They will be saying, "This crazy bitch has been up in here so many times now, get the baby out of her!!!!" LOL :thumbup:

:haha: That halarious!!!



yazzy said:


> *I think everyone needs to stop having babies for a couple days*...makes me worried mine might decide to arrive before Saturday!! I had stomach cramps last night but think it was because of my iron tablets so not too worried.

Yes I agree! about everyone except me!!! :haha: Im so impatient now. I've been hearing for over 2 weeks that "baby is going to come early" from all the drs... and still nothing! :shrug:

I hope your wedding plans go off without any problems! 

Waves: My goodness, you poor thing! Hopefully things get moving and Miss Hannah decides to either stay put, or just come out already! Its sooo unfair having all those starts and stops!


----------



## loveacupcake

So I wonder how accurate ultrasound weights are... I have 8 days left and Baby A is 6lbs 11oz while Baby B is 7lbs 6oz!!! My sister in law's son born 5 weeks ago was 7lbs 6oz!!! I've only gained 32lbs so far so it boggles my mind that these boys weigh that much. I have to say since leaving the hospital my bump feels loads heavier lol.

Baby A is very very low the tech said. Crossing my fingers I make it to at least May 2nd. I want them as close to 38 weeks as possible. Today is my last day at work and I get to rest now. Only and hour or so left!


----------



## zephyr

Waves - sorry it never progressed :( Maybe it will over the next day or two? It is very frustrating but you know at least its doing something so hopefully when it finally happens it wont take as long? I would rest heaps in case it starts back up again today.

loveacupcake - whaaaat?! They are funny about letting you deliver vaginally even though both babies are head down? That sucks. I hope you get the birth you want.

I woke up during the night last night and could not sleep cos I am really nervous about the induction. Like really irationally nervous like what if I die and the like. Does anyone else have these same fears or is it just me?
I know I felt the same with my son cos well... you certaintly feel like you are going to die haha uggh I hate feeling like this
I also woke up this morning feeling crampy (again) Lost bigger bits of plug (again) and feel kind of flu like (again) but I'mma just carry on as usual and not think anything of it cos this would be the 3rd or 4th time now this has happened.

Last night before bed I did say to OH "Right I'm cleaning this damn house and I am not going to stop until these babies come out or I have nothing left to clean"
An hour later I was so tired I had to stop haha so that plan didn't quite work out but he thought I was mad when I was wiping down skirting boards and walls and stuff. 

I don't know, I'm so mixed now. I was happy with induction and wanted a date but now I feel like I cannot handle the countdown cos its just making me more nervous than anything so I just want them out now! today right now.


----------



## Juzdeevyn

:dance: I cant belive how FAST TIME IS FLYING!!!!!! AM GETTING ANXIOUS!!!
cant wait to meet my little Munchkin. :baby:


----------



## loveacupcake

zephyr - yeah they are VERY csection happy here in South Florida... as long as they are healthy right?


----------



## zephyr

This is true, as long as they are healthy! But I still can't get over how some places are just so different! I guess it depends on who you get also?
My doc was very pro vaginal and never even whispered a word of c section except in the case of an emergency would I like my tubes tied. He even said I could deliver breech if I wanted (which I wouldn't of) so it just amazes me how different everything is!

My day is dragging so slowly :(


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves - sorry it never progressed :( Maybe it will over the next day or two? It is very frustrating but you know at least its doing something so hopefully when it finally happens it wont take as long? I would rest heaps in case it starts back up again today.




bumpin2012 said:


> Waves: My goodness, you poor thing! Hopefully things get moving and Miss Hannah decides to either stay put, or just come out already! Its sooo unfair having all those starts and stops!




loveacupcake said:


> waves - So sorry you are going through this is she or isn't she coming business! Come on little Hannah be nice to mommy!!

Thanks ladies. It's very frustrating and a bit upsetting thinking my body "failed" in some way as to not progress. Oh well, I know it'll happen at some point and that time is getting closer. It's just so hard to ignore it and wait until something starts happening especially after a night like last night. I was the last person to get excited... OH was expecting it to be the night, my family was all thinking "it's time" and I was the one who kept saying, "It's not time until they say it's time!" But then the contractions got so intense and were so close together, my cervix went from posterior to anterior overnight... I finally started to get excited and when she told me there was no more progress and I had to go home, I just burst into tears haha.

I've had several irregular contractions today but nothing to write home about. We've DTD a couple times hoping it'll work on my cervix by the next time I'm checked. I see my doctor on Tuesday when I'll be 38w5d so I'm going to see if she'll do another sweep OR if I'm at 4cm, she'll let me go to L&D to get things going. We'll see though.


----------



## Ems77

Keep doing all the activities you're doing! Next step operation break water. They let me in both times at 1cm (my body doesn't like to dilate) and gave me pitocin because my water had broken. I think this is the next thing that needs to be worked on so they'll actually damn keep you and help you out with pitocin if necessary  You put your energies in over there and I'll put mine in over here:thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah thanks. With my first, they had to break my water for me. How could I work on it on my own?


----------



## Ems77

Damn! A tough water bag eh? Mine broke with both. Let's see... I have heard (from two docs) that sperm depletes the amniotic sack, almost like eating away at it if you will. I put the words two docs in parenthesis because I had a girl on here curtly inform me that it wasn't true... so... there you have it. LOL Seemed to work for me. After I lost my plug with both, dtd like mad and POP! Not sure if EPO would have the same effect, but it's worth a shot. That's what I have as far as the water breakage.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! We'll give it a go. We've been DTD 1-2 times a day. I'd go for more but he thinks it's like "work" now and isn't in the mood all that often haha. I don't know if I've lost any of my plug to be honest. I thought I have several times but it could also be from DTD or internal exams (the lubricant they use.) But having an anterior cervix sounds promising haha.


----------



## wavescrash

So I went to the bathroom and had a nasty contraction, wiped and saw what I think is part of my plug. I posted a picture in 3rd tri if anyone wants to take a look. Anyway when I went to the bathroom and saw that, my underwear was pretty damp. There was some discharge but the rest was just wet. I'm definitely not sweating so it weirde me out. Wiped myself dry and sat back down. Felt a little MORE wet so went to wipe myself dry and put on a pad and in less than 2 minutes it feels really wet. I dont know of its a slow waters leak (obviously I'm hoping so), discharge or leaking urine. I googled and they said to lay down for a half hour and if it's your waters slowly leaking, it'll pool in your vagina and "gush" out when you stand up so that's what I'm doing now. It just feels so damp down there haha.


----------



## KendraNoell

Wetness has been a crazy occurring symptom of mine for the last week or so. I am almost positive its not sweat and it's not urine. But yeah I would lay down and see what happens. I so thought today would be the day for you, the day isn't over yet but I hope she comes soon!

Had my 37 week appointment today, they wouldn't check my cervix. I guess that they don't like to check before 38 weeks because it can induce labor. Well the nurse practicioner checked me at 36 weeks and I didn't go into labor so why would it matter now that I'm term?! They said I had pretty bad edema but because my BP is fine that its not a big deal. Tested positive for GBS and I don't know why that bothers me because I have had a pretty easy pregnancy and baby has been fine all the way through and I worry that somehow even though they will give me antibiotics in labor that the baby will get it somehow. And its a two night mandatory stay at my hospital if you have positive GBS. Then I did bloodwork for anemia, almost positive at this point I'm anemic from the exhaustion I've had but we will see. Have another appointment in 1 week.

However, they ordered an ultrasound for Monday. Has anyone else had one that late in the game? They didn't say baby's size was concerning but I'm wondering if that's why they are doing it.


----------



## wavescrash

Just posted my "This is it" thread in third tri but I'll just oaste what I wrote there so you don't have to go looking for it :)


I'm sure you've seen all my posts lately but had a sweep Tuesday and was 2cm and 50% effaced. Wednesday I started contracting like crazy and was in labor and delivery several hours but only progressed to 3cm and 60% effaced. Sent home, contractions died off. Thursday I just took it easy, frustrated and feeling like I was losing my mind. Had mild and very irregular contractions all day. Had a strong one during dinner, another shortly after and lost my plug. Felt like my waters were leaking, figured it was all in my head but after a few hours it didn't stop so my doctor sent me to labor and delivery.


Got here around 1:30am and they made me seem paranoid, said it was probably from DTD or my exams yesterday. Swabbed and checked under the microscope and sure enough my waters are leaking! I was admitted and they've started the IV. The nurse told me to rest and after my doctor does this delivery that's about to happen, they'll discuss starting me on Pitocin. I'm only 3-4cm still and contracting here and there but so far that's all I know.

I made sure to verify with my nurse that in staying to have the baby haha. All these l&d trips finally paid off and I'm not paranoid and crazy after all!


----------



## rjsmam

ooooh Waves - so pleased things are moving!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

3-4cm is ace - you haven't go too far to go!!!!! wishing you an easy labour!



x


----------



## YoungNImum

Good luck waves! X


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies. I was on Pitocin for two hours before being checked again and hadn't made any progress. I don't know how she's laying but I think I'm experiencing back labor (my mom said it sounds like it) and its downright awful so I got an epidural about 15 min ago. It's definitely helped but I still feel some uncomfortable pressure in my lower back. Anesthesiologist said there isn't much he can do about it and it's probably the way the baby is laying. Oh well, it's only uncomfortable and not painful so I'll deal for now.


----------



## anti

Good luck waves. Not long now!!! :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Waves: AHHHHHH, Finally!!! Good luck hun! I guess persistence IS the key!!! Can't wait to see the pics of Miss Hannah!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies!!! Hopefully some of you will be right behind me!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay! I had a feeling you would be in today!

Crap now I gotta figure out if all my leaking is waters too :( How much leakage were you getting do you know? I know you said everything felt "wet" which is what I'm feeling but I'm not getting any trickles or gushing. Did you do the laying down thing and get up and see how much came out?

Ooooh so excited for you!


----------



## loveacupcake

Good luck, waves!


----------



## wavescrash

KendraNoell said:


> Yay! I had a feeling you would be in today!
> 
> Crap now I gotta figure out if all my leaking is waters too :( How much leakage were you getting do you know? I know you said everything felt "wet" which is what I'm feeling but I'm not getting any trickles or gushing. Did you do the laying down thing and get up and see how much came out?
> 
> Ooooh so excited for you!

Thanks dear!

At first my underwear felt real damp. I would have thought it was discharge but it was clear, not white or yellow or looking like discharge. I dried myself off and put on a pad and sat back down. Within two minutes THAT felt damp. Didn't feel any gushes and once I started paying attention I felt a slight trickle. It wasn't constant or anything. I laid down on my back for 30 min and stood up to see if it had pooled and gushed out at once but it didn't so I assumed I was paranoid and it was just discharge. Still felt slight trickling for another 45 min. Gross but I stripped down naked and moved around some to see if moving her out of the way opened the hole and I saw a clear small puddle (dime sized) on the floor. Kept wiping myself with my fingers and smelling it. It was always clear, watery ad didn't smell like urine or discharge. It was so slight the doctor didn't think I was leaking.


----------



## wavescrash

No baby but there's progress. It's 11:50am here now and I was checked maybe a half hour ago. Finally 5cm, 80% effaced and station 0. When she checked Me head there was a lot of bloody show.


----------



## RBurnett

Oh Waves this is very excited! u could be have baby no2 very soon! Good luck xx


----------



## zephyr

How exciting! I thought for sure you would of had her by the time I woke up today :D Looks like you dont have long left though!!


----------



## Ems77

:thumbup: Yay! So excited for you. Hopefully I'm not far behind. Have had a nasty backache since 3 am with contractions thrown in at random:growlmad: No sign of plug, cervix still high, we'll see.... OWWWWIE!


----------



## KendraNoell

Waves I hope you've had that baby by now! 

Ugh as for me... been completely and utterly exhausted today barely could keep my eyes open. For about the last hour been having a lot of lower pain in the vaginal area not like cramping or anything like that. Not having any contractions though so I'm clueless.


----------



## wavescrash

About to fall asleep for the first time in 3 days so I'll do a proper update tomorrow but Hannah Grace was born 4/27/12 at 5:45pm weighing 6lbs 5oz and 20" long. She's beyond beautiful and the nurses can't stop talking about what gorgeous eyelashes she has! So surreal she's here. Bed fr now but I'll share the last of my birth story and pictures tomorrow!


----------



## KendraNoell

yay yay yay congrats!!!


----------



## rjsmam

woooohooo baby no.2 is here & our first girl!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:

CONGRATS waves - well done to you, I hope you had an easy time & are doing ok & got/are getting some rest!- can't wait to here more about Hannah :cloud9:


x


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Waves! Glad everything went so well, rest up you deserve it! You must be exhausted after all that. I saw a couple of photos and she is very beautiful. Well done!

Well I thought my waters broke today, it makes me feel bad that this past week I have peed myself more times than I can remember :( I got really excited but nothing else has happened so I can only assume I peed myself, otherwise I have this 'wet thing' going on too that I can't explain. I certainly don't 'feel' myself peeing..... 

I have 2 more sleeps and just tomorrow day to get through. The past 4 days have been rough. The worst and slowest 4 days of my life. My body feels like it can't take any more now. Every movement I feel like I am going to break.
OH even took the day off work today because I have been struggling the past few days.

Last night my feet swelled so unbelieveably huge! the worst the have ever been and the swelling can only be controlled by a foot rub and my feet up. Happened again today too feels like my feel are going to split open. If I had swelling elsewhere I would of gone straight to hospital but since it only in my feet I'm sure I'll survive the next day.
Anyways my feet swelling last night I completely lost it and had a huge cry, burst into tears and my daughter and OH rubbed my feet which I sobbed like a big baby saying "I can't take anymore of this"

This is just so hard :( I never expected to reach 38 weeks and though I am glad I have, I do wish it wasn't so hard.

Sorry for the big downer guys I just feel really crappy and want the next 36 hours to go fast cos this is nothing like I even imagined and I feel pretty damn miserable right now.


----------



## rjsmam

zephyr - no need to apologise in the slightest - you are doing AMAZINGLY, honestly to get this far with twins is truly brilliant - jeezo it's hard enough with one & gawd knows I moan all the time - I can't imagine how hard you must find it, specially with lo's already - don't be hard on yourself my friend! :flower: honestly 38wks with twins - FAB!

i have had the wet thing for that last few wks :blush: and i just have one - i was told during an exam at 16wks (during a scare) that i had amazing pelvic floor muscles so either they've just mega deteriorated or i'm just a pissy pants :haha: 

37wks today for me yay! one more wk of work then junior is welcome to arrive asap!


x


----------



## RBurnett

Congratulations Waves, so nice to have another April mummy now :)


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: no need to apologise - most of us are complaining about being 38 weeks with ONE baby... you get to whine twice as much!!! Hang in there, the end is in sight!

Im still waiting. Nothing new happening here. I'm having at least 6 braxton hicks an hour...EVERY HOUR and I have been for about a week now. I feel like my body is desperately trying to go into labour, but just can't. I wish there was something I could do to help things along. Unfortunately, everything I do just gives me more braxton hicks...lol


----------



## KendraNoell

Your waters could very well be leaking zeph, it doesn't have to be a gush or anything else. Waves is a great example of that. You just know sometimes when its NOT pee, and it could be waters. I have been going through this for over a week now trying to figure out what's coming out of me cause it's not all pee :( ugh

And no you can complain all you want, 38 weeks is far for someone having twins!

I wish my husband would rub my feet though! He refuses, he has a huge thing with feet :(


----------



## Ems77

Yes Zeph, I second, third, fourth, whichever it is, everyone's comments. LOL, you have two in there, you are bound to be freakin miserable as all hell. I was completely miserable yesterday with pre labor stuffs like a nasty back ache, and some contractions (nothing that regulared out) all damn day from 3 am to midnight when I went to sleep. I get up this morning... nothing.:dohh: Omg, this is going to be a show down! LOL


----------



## zephyr

Thanks everyone, I woke up this morning and burst into tears right away. I'm thinking it might be hormones I dunno. The aches and pains certainly don't make me feel like smiling.
I do feel a bit better though cos when I got up I went to the bathroom I had my show!! Not just clumps like it has been, there's heaps of it! I cannot believe with less than 23 hours left till I am scheduled to be at the hospital for induction my body waits until the last minute to start making some progress at last!
Of course it may mean nothing and I may still be induced tomorrow but with my 1st and 2nd I started contracting a few hours later so fingers crossed today is the day! At least I have something to keep me occupied till tomorrow anyways I was dreading today just for the fact I knew it would be painfully slow. 

Will post an update later today.


----------



## Ems77

YAY!!! Good to hear it! Glad there was some goodness to your morning... I know this whole preg with twins thing, the pain and all that has to be a BITCH!


----------



## zephyr

It really is, especially with the start and stop contractions I had last week and the week before. Kind of like what you and some others have/had been getting. Its so disappointing to have everything fizzle out.

I have been getting contractions again!! every ten minutes so far, gunna get up and walk round a little bit to see if I can get them moving along. They last about 50 seconds but have only had 4 so far so I guess we will see.....


----------



## loveacupcake

Got up this morning at 8am to pee and went back to bed. As I was positioning my big belly a felt a gush of water which just continued as I made my way back to the toilet. Went to the hospital and they confirmed my waters had broken. Was only 1cm dilated but told this is it. Baby b had not only flipped breech but had the cord loosely wrapped around his neck so my vaginal delivery was a definite no go. 

They prepped me, everything went by so quickly and at 11:45am little Rocco Xabier was born weighing 5lb 8oz and his brother Luca Antonio was next at 11:46am weighing a hefty 7lb 1oz. Both boys are doing great and are in the room with me. Breastfed like champs on their first go! I'm feeling ok but can't keep any liquids down just yet and let me tell you heaving after major surgery ain't fun. 

These boys have stolen my heart the minute I heard their little cries. Good luck everyone and have safe deliveries. I'm thinking of you zephyr and hope this is it for you!


----------



## anti

Congrats loveacupcake!! Glad you are all well!! :)


----------



## Ems77

loveacupcake said:


> Got up this morning at 8am to pee and went back to bed. As I was positioning my big belly a felt a gush of water which just continued as I made my way back to the toilet. Went to the hospital and they confirmed my waters had broken. Was only 1cm dilated but told this is it. Baby b had not only flipped breech but had the cord loosely wrapped around his neck so my vaginal delivery was a definite no go.
> 
> They prepped me, everything went by so quickly and at 11:45am little Rocco Xabier was born weighing 5lb 8oz and his brother Luca Antonio was next at 11:46am weighing a hefty 7lb 1oz. Both boys are doing great and are in the room with me. Breastfed like champs on their first go! I'm feeling ok but can't keep any liquids down just yet and let me tell you heaving after major surgery ain't fun.
> 
> These boys have stolen my heart the minute I heard their little cries. Good luck everyone and have safe deliveries. I'm thinking of you zephyr and hope this is it for you!

Yay! Very cool. Congrats! Wanna know a creepy coincidence? My first daughter was 5-8 and my second daughter 7-1. WooooOOOoooo, twilight zone. LOL


----------



## zephyr

loveacupcake - wow! So fast!! glad to hear everything went well. Congratulations :D

Those contractions I was having stopped :/ I don't think my body can do it, its just not working like it should or so it feels like it! So I probably wont be having babies today :( BUT it means that it will be less work for them tomorrow to dilate me since I've already had my show they should just be able to break my waters and start the drip up. I hope so anyways. I hope I'm either already in labour or dilated enough when I go in tomorrow.

20 hours to go till I need to be there!


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> loveacupcake - wow! So fast!! glad to hear everything went well. Congratulations :D
> 
> Those contractions I was having stopped :/ I don't think my body can do it, its just not working like it should or so it feels like it! So I probably wont be having babies today :( BUT it means that it will be less work for them tomorrow to dilate me since I've already had my show they should just be able to break my waters and start the drip up. I hope so anyways. I hope I'm either already in labour or dilated enough when I go in tomorrow.
> 
> 20 hours to go till I need to be there!

Damn your body anyway! LOL


----------



## Ems77

Wanted to post this for all:

Monica- Go to pregnancy induction massage, if you are ready it will set you over, only thing is that you have to stretch the truth by saying you are at due date, they won't do it else wise! But it does work if indeed your body is ready :)
about an hour ago · Unlike · 1

Vaurissa- Where at?
19 minutes ago · Like

Monica- I went to massage envy in puyallup, they are few and far between you will likely have to call around and make sure u specify induction massage vs pregnancy (cause pregnancy massage distinctly avoids the hot spots), if u Google it you can find spots and have hubbie do it, if he is hitting the right spot you will feel the tightness and/or crampy contractions light at first! :)


----------



## bumpin2012

ooohhh, Zephyr: the countdown begins!!! Hang in there, the end is sooo close!

Loveacupcake: Congrats hunnie! Thats too bad that things didn't go the way you wanted, but Im sooo happy to hear that both boys have arrived safe and sound! And great weights too!


----------



## bumpin2012

Vaurissa: I've had 2 of those massages, and several trips to the chiropractor trying to get things going, and so far nothing productive. I seriously feel like my body WANTS to go, and my from my exams its sounds like my body is ready to go, but for some reason it just wont happen!

nothing seems to be helping, tried sex, tons of walking, squats, bouncing on the exercise ball, and all I have gotten are these super annoying braxton hicks. They have been non stop for 3 days now. I keep hoping they will progress into something productive, but they persist... Im going to ask my dr about it on tuesday (my due date :cry:) when I see her, as I highly doubt im going to have this baby before then...


----------



## cliqmo

Huge congratulations cupcake :yipee: :cloud9:

Zephyr hold on to your hat honey, you are sooo nearly there!! Xx


----------



## zephyr

Awh I know! 13 hours left till I need to be at the hospital. I have had clusters of contractions all day but its not looking likely anythign will happen before tomorrow, though I have to say it was a good thing this happened today it helped me get through the day timing contractions etc when I got them. I was worried today would of gone really slow but it didn't and I have packed everything I need, cleaned the last of what needs to be cleaned and now I just need to shower, hop in to bed, try and sleep even though that is going to be soooooooo hard!! and then omg yay!! I'm really excited/happy/sad actually I feel kinda of like a crazy person right now with how mixed I am feeling haha

I may or may not post in the morning beforehand, if not I will try and update when I can, but obviously if I can't I may disappear for a few days till I am home again and if that happens there best be some more babies popping out while I am gone! 

Bumpin - It sounds like you are doing everything you can to get things moving in the right direction! I hope it happens for you soon :D
Same to you Vaurissa! 

eeeeek I'm so nervous I don't even know how I am going to be able to sleep haha


----------



## KendraNoell

Well I hope tomorrow goes as smoothly as possible for you, good luck :)


----------



## rjsmam

oh wow Loveacaupcake ! well done & mega congrats on the birth of Rocco & Luca :cloud9::cloud9: can't wait to see some pics of our babies whenever mummies have time!!

ooh so close now zephyr - i can imagine it must feel like a rollercoaster of emotions waiting for the time to come - hang in there!!!



x


----------



## wavescrash

Popping in quick as I'm awake after a feeding and wanted to say good luck zephyr! glad your time has come so you don't have to be as uncomfortable any longer. I hope you have a great recovery! Look forward to their birth story and pictures!

We're being discharged sometime tomorrow so I'll reply to comments and share our birth story/pictures when I get home!!!


----------



## yazzy

Wooooh girls....I leave the forum for a day to get married and you're all having babies lol!!!

Congratulations to each and every one of you new Mummy's, I can't imagine how you must be feeling...all I know is I can't wait to meet my LO.

Hope you don't mind but wanted to give you an update on my wedding day yesterday......

Church ceremony went perfectly, we had a brass quintet play for us who were amazing. We had NO rain so I was able to walk into the church no problem and we could have all our photo's outside. 

Reception went sooo well. The food was great and everyone went back for more and commented how it was really good so we were pleased because its always difficult to get that right. We had a white cake with black flowers and petals and the inside of the cake was made in different colours to match my bridesmaids...tastes delicious! And the band my brother organised for us were amazing and played ALL night...everyone was up dancing. I managed my first dance and 1 more but after that I did have to sit and dance in my chair lol....I think I can be excused when I was only 12 days from my due date.

So all in all we had a perfect day and I am now married to my man :) LO was wiggling throughout the whole day which was lovely and now I can't wait to get baby out safely. So tomorrow I will buy RLT, pineapple etc and get the dogs out for some long walks lol!

I will post pics as soon as I get some...I left it all to the photographer and friends.


----------



## rjsmam

how exciting is this thread? babies..... twins..... and weddings!!!

CONGRATS on your wedding Yazzy - sounds like your day went perfectly, hope you are giving yourself a big pat on the back for all your hard work. so pleased the weather behaved! would love to see some pics when you get time.........


x


----------



## frangi33

Waves, congratulations thats awesome!

Loveacaupcake glad you're two arrived safely, well done 

Yazzy congrats on being a wife, wow a wife and a mum all weeks/days apart!

Can't wait to see some pics of our babies whenever mummies have time and Yazzy would love to see some piccies of your wedding :)

Hope things are going well with Zephyr - fingers crossed!

ooh so close now zephyr - i can imagine it must feel like a rollercoaster of emotions waiting for the time to come - hang in there!!!


----------



## zephyr

Yazzy - Your day sounds wonderful :D I am glad it went well.

I woke up at 3am and could not sleep, so nervous!! Its just after 5:30am here now so two hours till I need to be there. 

I can't even describe how I feel right now except just nervous and I guess a bit worried but I am sure everything will work out just fine 

Thank you everyone for the well wishes, I am going to go wake everyone up now so I can say bye :haha: The worst part of this will be leaving my family for a few days :(


----------



## yazzy

Good luck Zephyr, you will be just fine! :)


----------



## frangi33

ah good luck zephyr :)


----------



## KendraNoell

You will be just fine my dear! Good luck!


----------



## bumpin2012

Good luck Zephyr! Can't wait for pics of your babies!


----------



## zephyr

They just brought me in my lunch and i am so glad i went to the cafe when i could go for a walk earlier cos the food is yuck. I was not effaced enough for them to just break my waters. I had more of my bloody show with the internal but they put the gel on and will check me in 6 hours. Its been about 4 now so not too much longer to wait. I have had contractions start up sbut they are manageable. Heres hoping they can break my waters i a few hours time. Otherwise its more gel and then no more gel till tomorrow cos they only give two doses here. Which basically means im stuck in my delivery room till i have the babies. Cos ive had babies before tho they are hopeful that things will progress quickly and it will be today and judging by these contractions they do seem to be getting sorer so fingers crossed!


----------



## zephyr

Well ive been getting 4 contractions every ten minutes and hospital protocol is no more gel if u get 4 in 10 so im waiting for my internal to see if they can break my waters. Hope so! She is asking if they can do more gel but its not likelly. Starting to get a bit uncomfortable now and they r getting stronger. Hopefully babies today! Yay!


----------



## bumpin2012

yay! thanks for the update hun! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## KendraNoell

Eat while you can my dear! Good luck!!

As for me, I'm thinking something might happen tonight but I don't know. Baby seems to be moving lower and lower and I got a lot of pressure and contractions more in my lower belly. Nothing consistent though. 

Will be going in tomorrow if I keep having the leakage as its coming and going so often that I don't know if its waters leaking or pee. It smells sickeningly sweet though so I don't think its urine but I don't know.


----------



## zephyr

Contractions r still the same been here 11 hours now almost. I ended up getting a second dose of prostin so hopefully that kicks it off more. Still getting regular contractions tho but nothing is happening! So frustrating! Ive been told even if im dilated at 9pm they will not break my waters then. Instead the restart the whole process again tomorrow at 730. And im a bit annoyed because if these babies dont come out tonight before 8am tomorrow i will have a doc who i have never met deliver them as my doc is only on call for another 14 hours. Its looking likely that these will be may 1st babies tho which is kind of funny since i originally wanted that date ! I am a bit annoyed with the hospital protocols etc here tho....i feel like this is taking longer than it needs to i am so tired and sore :(


----------



## anti

Zephyr hang in there. I know its frustrating but it's nearly over. Keep positive.


----------



## kaytee 123

:pink:im due the 12th of may :pink:


----------



## sharon0302

Hang in there Zephyr you'll have those little bundles in no time!!

Haven't had chance to be on in ages. PUPPP has calmed down a good bit but still itching away in the background. Bubs is doing well and I feel great final countdown girls- cna't believe it is May tomorrow!


----------



## zephyr

Well may is an hour and a half away for me :) so looks like may babies after all. I been getting contractions still they the same as before a bit more sore but they aint doing much really so i got offered a sedative and pain relief to help me sleep. They didnt check me at 9 like they were gunna they said either it will happen overnight or we start the same process again tomorrow. OH just left to go home and get some sleep and make sure the kiddies r organised for the morning and i bawled like a big baby lol hell be straight back if anything happens but theres no point in him beinng here sleep deprived if nothing happening. Will update in the morning.


----------



## RBurnett

Well done Cupcake on your twins :)

zephyr, hang in there i hope you have your twins very soon.

Yazzy im glad you had a lovely wedding. What a amazing year this is for you. 

Update on Jenson. I was weighed yesterday and has only put on 50g in 5 days and they are ment too put on 20g a day. MW called scbu for advice and was told to re weigh him in 48 hours. I hope they dont want him to go back in because i dnt think I can stay this time and cant bare to think about being apart from him :(


----------



## anti

Rachel I hope he puts on weight quick. I would think they would just keep an eye on it and get you to supplement with formula or something. I hope they don't take him back in. :hugs:


----------



## RBurnett

Im now on formula and the odd boob milk in a bottle when i express. Hopefully they will just be able to give us some milk to bulk him out!


----------



## zephyr

Rachel i hope everything is fine im sure it will be :)

I cant read thru everyones posts cos im on my phone and its hard to scoll up n down and reply. = did however get a good sleep i dunno what they gave me but first sleep ive had in a long time. Woke up to a few contractions but they gone now :( uggh also staying in delivery suite sucks cos i just got woken up to a woman screaming and then a baby crying. 4th time since ive been here. Happy for them but considering i am terrified of the birth its not helping lol


----------



## frangi33

ah hugs zephyr, not long now x


----------



## rjsmam

Good luck Zephyr - you're doing so well & the finishing line is soooo near x x x


----------



## bumpin2012

oh zephyr! what a rotten night!!! I hope things progress for you soon!

I had yet another night of thinking "this just might be it!" I had frequent, regular, painful contractions, lots of cervical/rectal pressure, but just like last time, just died down to the bh i've been having for weeks at about 5 am... Im so freaking tired today... this little monkey seems determined to make me an utter lunatic before it arrives! I get the odd crampy pain, but nothing seems to be happening! I see my OB again tomorrow for my 40 week appointment :cry: so hopefully she will have some answers for me as to why it seems like my body is TRYING to go, but just can't... and maybe a sweep tomorrow will be successful... Im so fed up with the constant BH...


----------



## yazzy

Just a quick post to add a wedding pic!
 



Attached Files:







FacebookHomescreenImage.jpg
File size: 255.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## rjsmam

beautiful pic Yazzy - thanks for sharing - you look very happy & totally amazing!!!!


x


----------



## zephyr

Another update and finally some progress! My cervix has moved forward overnight and she said she can fit two fingers in it but they wanted it just a little bit shorter before they rupture my membranes. We r hoping when they do the check in 3 hours time that its changed enough to do it. My contracting started again not long after i posted earlier and wow they hurt more now but ten mins apart. I am so tired. Even the doc said to me this morning we thort u wuld have ur babies yesterday given ur history and the pressure of two babies but sometimes we r wrong.


----------



## zephyr

Omg everythings gone so fast. They got given the all clear to break my waters and stretch my cervix. I was quite overwhelmed by evrything really they took blood set up drips heaps of people in and out and then they put my epidural in so now i feel nothing haha great! 7 hours till midnight......hope they here before then.


----------



## anti

Zephyr I'm glad you got some relief from the epi. Thinking of you and hope those babies come soon!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay Zeph looks like you will have the first May babies :) :) 

Had a scan tonight because the Dr thought that baby was large sized. Turns out he's quite normal, tech said he's 6lbs 14oz but could fluctuate 1 pound either way. So even on the heavy end he won't be a ginormous child.

Funny story... so I asked the tech to just check one more time to make sure he was a boy, she was telling me there wasn't enough fluid up where his butt was to know for sure but she decided to go and look... he took his little ball sac and started shaking it at us!! Just to say, YES I AM A BOY HERE I AM! It was sooooo funny he did it several times!!


----------



## yazzy

Not long to go Zephyr...so excited for you!!! I hope those little one's arrive soon, cannot wait to see pics.

Bumpin I hope things get going for you soon, must be very frustrating.

Thanks Rjsmam, the pic is a bit blurry and it has cut off my brother and sister but it is one I tried to save from facebook. I am relying on everyone else putting pics up on there until I get the professional pics in a week or so. We really did have a fab day!

Last night I started getting crampy, like period cramps low in my tummy and back but nothing major going on just yet. Had a major cleaning and organising frenzy yesterday just in case so my OH or mum can get the dogs fed easily for when i'm in hospital and that we all have clean clothes and a lovely clean house. Think I will continue today as I have all the wedding presents to sort out and recycle all the boxes!

Have a good day ladies...i'm counting down...single figures now, 9 days til due date!


----------



## bumpin2012

Lovely pic yazzy! I'm so glad the day was as you imagined.

Zephyr: hope those babies made it out ok! Looking forward to pics!

Kendra: looks like your little man its going to have quite the personality! Don't think you are going to be bored with that one... Just wait until you can tell him about that moment...maybe on his wedding day?


----------



## frangi33

lol kendra thats hilarious! :)

Good luck zepyhr!


----------



## yazzy

Whilst we are waiting for more babies to arrive I thought I would upload some more wedding pics incase anyone wants to see. These are just one's that friends took....
 



Attached Files:







Group Shot2.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 12









IMG_1936.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 11









Lucy & Max.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## anti

Yazzy those are lovely pictures!! Looks like you had a fabulous day!! :)


----------



## bumpin2012

well, im finally home from my Ob appt:

The good news: All these damn bh have been doing their job. Im a SOLID 3 cm dilated, with only a "tiny bit of length" left in my cervix! I had another sweep today too, and my god is my OB aggressive! OH came with me and I was holding his hand while she did that...the little bugger had the nerve to tell me I was hurting his hand...lol

The bad news: Im still measuring at 36 (same as last week) I'm being booked in for another ultrasound on friday, If baby looks good, she will also do another sweep, in the hopes that I will go into labour over the weekend (she is on call all weekend, so she would like me to have the baby then...lol. If baby has not decided to come out by monday, Im going to be induced either monday or tuesday, depending on how busy the unit is. If baby not doing well on the ultrasound, she will have me induced on friday. So no matter what, I am having a baby within the next 7 days!!! :happydance:


----------



## rjsmam

great pics Yazzy - thanks for sharing!! lovely to see them

bumpin - woop woop within 7days!!! hope the sweep didn't hurt? sounds like they taking good care of you - here's hoping jnr makes an appearance soon!

3more days of work for me :happydance:


x


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin - great news... hope the growth scan turns out okay!


----------



## bumpin2012

lol. Yazzy, It hink most people say a sweep is REALLY uncomfortable, but I am a wimp, and I think they really freakin hurt!

OH thinks I am going to deliver this baby without an epidural. As much as I would like to, I also know that I have very little pain tolerance, and will probably be screaming for one the moment I realsize im in labour!


----------



## Ems77

RBurnett said:


> Update on Jenson. I was weighed yesterday and has only put on 50g in 5 days and they are ment too put on 20g a day. MW called scbu for advice and was told to re weigh him in 48 hours. I hope they dont want him to go back in because i dnt think I can stay this time and cant bare to think about being apart from him :(

They should have recommended the formula supplement from the start because he was so tiny and a preemie:growlmad: I hate doctors. They tried that with me and my second too! I hope he puts on weight for ya!! It is so hard to be away from them. My second caught a nasty virus at 11 months and we had to be apart from her for two nights... it was hell! 



zephyr said:


> Omg everythings gone so fast. They got given the all clear to break my waters and stretch my cervix. I was quite overwhelmed by evrything really they took blood set up drips heaps of people in and out and then they put my epidural in so now i feel nothing haha great! 7 hours till midnight......hope they here before then.

 So excited for you!:happydance:



KendraNoell said:


> Yay Zeph looks like you will have the first May babies :) :)
> 
> Had a scan tonight because the Dr thought that baby was large sized. Turns out he's quite normal, tech said he's 6lbs 14oz but could fluctuate 1 pound either way. So even on the heavy end he won't be a ginormous child.
> 
> Funny story... so I asked the tech to just check one more time to make sure he was a boy, she was telling me there wasn't enough fluid up where his butt was to know for sure but she decided to go and look... he took his little ball sac and started shaking it at us!! Just to say, YES I AM A BOY HERE I AM! It was sooooo funny he did it several times!!

That is hilarious, I love it!



yazzy said:


> Have a good day ladies...i'm counting down...single figures now, 9 days til due date!

:happydance: Yes we are!!! Thanks for posting the wedding pics, they are beautiful!

On a personal note: I have come to a new sad conclusion. This pregnancy has been a living hell from the beginning; and I don't think she has any intention of ending that hell any sooner than humanly possible, I am feeling like (contrary to BOTH my others) that I may very well go OVER due with this one. I am getting NO signs from her (with the other two I was fairly certain when they were coming around 7 or 8 months and was RIGHT) three different people said May 1st and I thought maybe THAT was my sign. Nope, there will be no baby today. FML!!!!!

#1 Easy as pie pregnancy=38+1 delivery.
#2 Little bit more difficult pregnancy=38+6 delivery
#3 Living hell pregnancy=over due (possibly induced) butthead baby!!


----------



## KendraNoell

good news bumpin! i hope this means baby will be here in the next couple days.

I had TWO friends have babies today. One has the same due date as me, the other originally had the same due date but got pushed forward and then had a scheduled c-sec. SO jealous!

I've been having lots of crampy pains and sharp shooting pains wrapping around my stomach, and it seems like baby dropped a little overnight as well. Not that I thought he could get any lower. May have to convince the hubby to DTD tonight and get this thing going!

Will be off work officially after Friday, finally just caved and said I am too tired and sore to work all day right now. They want me to get a doctor's note though saying that I shouldn't be working. I don't think my doctor really cares so I dunno what I'm going to say to him to get him to write the note. Maybe all the swelling? I dunno.


----------



## Touch the Sky

kendra - most disability plans provide 2 weeks antepartum without a medical reason. you should look into that


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't have enough time in at my employer to really qualify for anything. And FMLA is only if you have a pregnancy disability. Technically even though I had preterm labor at 29 weeks they allowed me to continue working so there was no reason to go on leave, I can't use that now I don't think, since baby is full term.


----------



## yazzy

Bumpin good luck and hope your baby arrives very soon! I was measuring 36cm last week aswell but my midwife wasn't worried because baby has dropped so the measurement can easily stay the same or not grow as much.

I was really hoping for my LO to arrive today but no signs yet! Going to go for a little walk with the dogs later and need to pop into town. I don't have another midwife appointment until next Wednesday so I guess I just have to wait. I don't think i've got any chance of getting the OH to dtd...he feels weird about it because of the baby being there lol!


----------



## wavescrash

Don't have time to share much but here are a few pictures of Hannah...

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3an8xAJSq1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg

https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m398k14DpK1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg

https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m37kpadxyA1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg

https://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m37ap8QaO51qzzo2fo1_500.jpg


----------



## sharon0302

Still no word from Zephyr, hope she is cuddling those two bundles right now, the waiting part drives you nuts!!


----------



## sharon0302

Waves- she is absolutely gorgeous you lucky duck!!


----------



## rjsmam

aw waves what a beautiful girl - and all that hair!!! did you have heartburn? i love love the last pic of you gazing into each others eyes...

yazzy - good luck with the walking etc - my dh feels the same dtd now lol

kendra - am amazed that they need a medical note for you to finish work so late into your pregnancy - surely being 38wks plus is sufficient reason! I finish my full time job on Friday - and people here look at me like i'm crazy when i say i've only got 2wks til due date afterwards!

vaurissa - your post made me lol about the 3rd pregnancy :) butthead baby hahaha - i suspect i might have one of them too (takes after his/her dad)

bumpin - good luck!!

zephyr - hope you are in a world of sweet smelling babbas!



x


----------



## anti

Waves she's gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing! 

Dying for an update from zephyr!!! 

I've got no signs what so ever that this baby wants to come out. Just wish I knew when it was gonna happen!!


----------



## sharon0302

I get the crazy looks too! I don't finish to 11th which is whole 11 days before due date- but hate idea of sitting in house waiting for baby but now on final coutdown can't wait to be finished.

Last few days BH have got awful powerful and getting lot more pressure low down and back pain, feel like he is lower but then last week it felt like he was sitting at the back of my throat!!


----------



## YoungNImum

She's beauitful, an looks so petite :) 

Anti: no signs here either pretty sure this baby is init for the long hall these 18days left an I feel like iv a million things need done before baby arrives 

X


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> She's beauitful, an looks so petite :)
> 
> Anti: no signs here either pretty sure this baby is init for the long hall these 18days left an I feel like iv a million things need done before baby arrives
> 
> X

I feel really organised which must mean I have forgotten something!! The only thing I have left to set up is the sterliser.


----------



## wavescrash

Zephyr had her babies... She updated Facebook yesterday, just forgot what the post says


----------



## anti

Aw... Wish I added everyone on Facebook!! Haha. That's always the first place to be updated. So happy for zephyr... Hope she and the babies are ok.


----------



## wavescrash

sharon0302 said:


> Waves- she is absolutely gorgeous you lucky duck!!

thanks so much!



rjsmam said:


> aw waves what a beautiful girl - and all that hair!!! did you have heartburn? i love love the last pic of you gazing into each others eyes...

i had the worst heartburn ever!!!! thanks!



anti said:


> Waves she's gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing!

thank you!!!



YoungNImum said:


> She's beauitful, an looks so petite :)

thanks!! she was born at 6lb 5 oz.


----------



## KendraNoell

Gah, all my pains/contractions stopped last night so looks like I'm back in the wait. So dang miserable I don't get it! Baby is so low that my skin hurts because my bump is sagging because he is that low... I look ridiculous too :( I hate being pregnant!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yazzy

Waves, what a sweetie she looks lovely.

Yay to Zephyr for having her twins!

I'm getting jealous now all these babies arriving....I want mine here now...like right now lol! I bought a pineapple today so I plan on just eating loads of pineapple in the hope it may help!

After having a very active LO for the last week he/she has gone quiet on me...I should be used to these quiet days after an active spell but I don't like it. Getting movements but it feels like baby has squished themselves up into a ball so i'm not going to feel a huge amount. So come on baby get out now and I can give you a cuddle!!!


----------



## frangi33

waves - ADORABLE congratulations!

So glad to hear zephyr has had her babies I hope everything went well, gosh this is getting so real for me now! I think im gona be last :(


----------



## zephyr

Ive had my hands literally full :p have barely had a chance to even reply to txts or answer my phone. I have not even rung my mum yet and announ.ced the news i hope she read my facebook stattus. I am not staying another night in this hospital everyone said to take my time going home and stay and get help etc but i think that applies for one baby not two. Last night was rough and if OH didnt stay with me i dont know what i would of done so im defnitely home today and will post birth story and pics later. Ive had so little sleep i dont even remember what i have and have not posted!


----------



## bumpin2012

so far have spent the day cleaning like a crazy woman. I scrubbed down my entire kitchen, organised the hall closets, and scrubbed all my tiled floors (on my hands and knees of course!) The only thing left to do is the bathrooms. Then when OH gets off work, we are going to the gym, where I am going to spend an hour on the treadmill. and if all this doesn't work, I give up!


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy said:


> Waves, what a sweetie she looks lovely.




frangi33 said:


> waves - ADORABLE congratulations!

Thanks ladies! I hope your time is soon!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Ive had my hands literally full :p have barely had a chance to even reply to txts or answer my phone. I have not even rung my mum yet and announ.ced the news i hope she read my facebook stattus. I am not staying another night in this hospital everyone said to take my time going home and stay and get help etc but i think that applies for one baby not two. Last night was rough and if OH didnt stay with me i dont know what i would of done so im defnitely home today and will post birth story and pics later. Ive had so little sleep i dont even remember what i have and have not posted!

All the struggles I'm having with just my one, I can't imagine how you're doing with two! Congrats my dear!


----------



## KendraNoell

Is it true that amniotic fluid smells like semen? I have had some nasty contractions today and each one some fluid leaks out, I went ahead and smelled it and it smelled really earthy like semen-like. Sorry if TMI I am just wondering if my waters are leaking... I have an appointment at 910 tomorrow morning I am going to see if they can swab to test for leaking fluid but I don't want to tell them that I've been humming and hawing around not sure if it was fluid or not!


----------



## wavescrash

KendraNoell said:


> Is it true that amniotic fluid smells like semen? I have had some nasty contractions today and each one some fluid leaks out, I went ahead and smelled it and it smelled really earthy like semen-like. Sorry if TMI I am just wondering if my waters are leaking... I have an appointment at 910 tomorrow morning I am going to see if they can swab to test for leaking fluid but I don't want to tell them that I've been humming and hawing around not sure if it was fluid or not!

It's possible. Mine didn't have a distinct smell (to me) but it didn't smell like discharge and it didn't smell like urine. It was clear and watery as opposed to mucousy or discharge-like. Honestly, I'd go in to L&D to be checked just in case because it sounds like it to me. When mine were leaking, she swabbed my pad that I'd put on and said it wasn't my waters but they did a speculum exam and put it under a microscope and sure enough, it WAS my water. It was just a high & small leak apparently.


----------



## sharon0302

They had to break my waters with the first, so no experience of that side of things- quite nervous about exploding in public- even though logically I know it doesn't happen like that!


----------



## rjsmam

sharon0302 said:


> They had to break my waters with the first, so no experience of that side of things- quite nervous about exploding in public- even though logically I know it doesn't happen like that!

this is my fear too - particularly terrified of this happening at work.. although i just have a couple of hrs to get through, then one more day tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## venusrockstar

Can I join?

Due May 23rd and expecting a girl :)


----------



## RBurnett

Wavescrash - she is beautiful hun :)


----------



## RBurnett

I cant remember the smell of my waters. They broke mine and so was loads but me and oh cant remember a smell


----------



## RBurnett

zephyr - Congratulations, cant wait to see the photos! x


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Wavescrash - she is beautiful hun :)

Thanks dear!! Hope your little guy is doing well :)


----------



## wavescrash

Finally posted my birth story with more pictures if anyone was interested :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...073-hannah-grace-wavescrashs-birth-story.html


----------



## rjsmam

waves your new avatar is just adorable!!! Thank you for sharing your birth story sounds like it wasn't too awful. good luck with the feeding, glad to hear you've found a system that works for you 


x


----------



## KendraNoell

Well I went in for my appointment and the Dr said that I wasn't very dilated but cervix was very thin and baby's head very low. He didn't give a dilation measurement but I am assuming it has to mean like a 2 if he wasn't concerned about it. I told him I had been experiencing decreased fetal movement and so he sent me for an NST where at that point the baby was moving around so much that a nurse had to sit there for 20 minutes and hold the monitor down on baby because the Dr wouldn't let me go until we could get 20 minutes of uninterrupted baby heart rate. I felt awful that they had to take the time to do that for me when it was obvious that after I got there baby was perfectly fine. I think it was because baby moved to the other side of my belly during the night so his movements didn't feel the same to me and I automatically thought there was an issue. So now lucky me I get to go back to twice weekly appointments for monitoring until I have him. Hoping this whole full moon thing has some logic to it and that I will have him over the weekend!


----------



## bumpin2012

Not to be a downer but.... I was almost 2 cm dilated with a thin cervix at 38 weeks too...plus I got a sweep and I'm still here.... I really hope your little man is less stubborn than my little peanut... Its so frustrating waiting when you think things are progressing...


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh I am definitely not being hopeful since I was barely a centimeter dilated 2 weeks ago. I still hold out hope that he will be early.


----------



## yazzy

Morning girls...keep checking each morning on here in case anyone else has their baby through the night!

I ate a whole pineapple and apart from having a dodgy stomach I don't think it did anything for me...think I need another 10 or something to have any effect on getting baby out lol!

So i'm still waiting and decided that whatever I do baby will arrive exactly when he/she is meant to....so i'm chilling now and enjoying a week or so of not having to organise a wedding or baby things because everything is done!


----------



## Ems77

Wish I could say I did, but nope, still here, fat and uncomfortable:coffee:Lol


----------



## bumpin2012

You know, Yazzy, I say kick your feet and enjoy your last few weeks of pregnancy. None of the eviction techniques have worked for me and I've been miserable for weeks. I wish I had just chilled out, gone ou and done whatever, our just read a book. Oh is now so anxious for peanut to come out that he is driving me a little bit more insane every day! :haha:


----------



## sharon0302

My attitude is just to enjoy the last few weeks as well. I have no heartburn, no back ache very little swelling, and aside from an early scare and the PUPPP which is now under control this pregnancy has been a joy, so might as well enjoy it as long it lasts, cause if I am back in this spot again things could be very different.

Saying all that of course I'll probably finish work next Friday and have him on the Saturday! but as long as he content in there and causing me no bother he can stay put as long as he needs too!


----------



## yazzy

I have a lot of pelvis pain when i'm up and about so its really limiting me walking the dogs and sleeping because when I roll over i'm jolted awake through the pain, apart from that i'm enjoying chilling...and yes bumpin I have soooo many books that i've got a really good excuse now to just put my feet up and read for the next week :)

Just been in town and got some maternity nursing bras and some Arnica for after the birth so I think i've got everything I need now :)


----------



## kwood

Just a quick note to say that my yellow bump turned blue. Little Samuel James arrived 6.50 pm on the 2nd of May so one day early. 

Didn't really think that anything was going to happen soon, my bloody show came at 3 am on the 1st of May and contractions started soon after. I phoned L & D at 5 am when they were 45 sec every 5 min and was told to take a bath and wait until the contractions were every 3 min apart and lasting 60 seconds or my waters broke. The contractions slowed down a little but over the next few hours but still kept coming and starting getting more painful. I phoned again at 7 am to say that they were 3 minutes apart but still only 30 - 45 seconds apart so they told me to take paracetamol and try to relax (yeah right). The pain starting getting so bad so I phoned again around noon and was told to wait until my waters went or the contractions started lasting longer, they really didn't want me to come in until my water broke. Well I was so fed up and in so much pain that when I went to the loo around 3 pm I stuck a finger up to see if I could feel anything and my cervix was very low and there was a clear liquid but not very much. I couldn't stand the pain anymore so I phoned the L & D and said I had clear fluid but not much so they finally told me to come in. 

They checked in triage if my waters had gone and the midwife thought it was the hind waters which is why I didn't have a gush of water so she checked how dilated I was and turns out I was 7cm......I am so glad that I came in because if I had waited for my waters to break I would have had my baby in the car or home. They put me in a delivery room and gave me gas and air and asked if I wanted the birthing pool, I had planned to labour in the pool with gas and air but get out of the pool and deliver the baby. Turns out I found it so much better in the pool that little Sam was born in the birthing pool (My waters finally broke in the pool about 10 - 20 minutes before baby arrived). I would say if you were considering this option to go for it. Baby comes out so much happier and he had his eyes open and checking the world out from the start. I couldn't believe how smoothly my labour and delivery went and in so much love I can't even put it into words. 

I hope that everyone one else's babies arrive as easily as my little man (by the way it is very very painful, I won't lie about that part)
 



Attached Files:







Samuel.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## KendraNoell

What was his weight and height? I am curious since you have the estimation in your signature. How close were you to what you guessed? Congrats!


----------



## wavescrash

Just thought I'd share my PP pictures.

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/38w1pp2pp1w.png

From left to right:
38 weeks (the day before she was born) --> 1 day PP --> 2 days PP --> 1 week PP (ignore the nursing bra. I leaked overnight and was about to change/shower.)


----------



## anti

Congrats kwood!!! Yay!!!

Waves you're looking good! Well done and keep it up. 

Wish I knew when my little one was gonna make an appearance! This waiting game is annoying!! Haha.


----------



## KendraNoell

Man I was hoping I wouldn't look hugely pregnant after I was done being pregnant but I guess I can't expect miracles LOL


----------



## frangi33

ah, all these beautiful arrivals! :)


----------



## Ems77

anti said:


> Congrats kwood!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Waves you're looking good! Well done and keep it up.
> 
> Wish I knew when my little one was gonna make an appearance! This waiting game is annoying!! Haha.

 Isn't it though?!?! LOL


----------



## kwood

Sam's weight was 7 lbs 7 ounces so about a pound less than predicted. They didn't do the height so I will have to check on that.


----------



## anti

Anyone else super emotional and thinks that everyone is against them and that they all on their own and no one loves them? Or is that just me??


----------



## zephyr

https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-t...91-they-here-finally-update.html#post17725115

My birth story if anyone wants to read.

And yes they came on the 1st of May!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0003.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0024.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7









Copy of IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: gorgeous babies! How did you get you oh to change the boys name? I thought he was pretty set on the other one!


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats Zeph they are beautiful :)


----------



## zephyr

Oh yeah the name......lol well actually i think he came to me one day and said what do u think of maximus? Max for short. I loved max so jumped right away! I dont mind if maximus is on the birth cert and OH is okay with me shortening it yay! He calls him maximus it sounds funny 

Feeding both babies takes about an hour to an hour and a half and they have settled a bit more now my milk is in and are sleeping 3 or 4 hours so im napping for an hour or two between feeds. Feeling much better cos we gave them a pacifier each cos the non stop scrreaming was getting a bit much :p


----------



## anti

Awfully quiet in here ladies!! What's happening? I believe kendra has had her little boy!! Who's next??


----------



## yazzy

Hey Anti, it has gone quiet in here now a few babies have been born! Congrats to everyone. I'm not sure what's happening with me but starting from 2.30pm yesterday I was getting mild contractions every 20 minutes and over night and this morning they are more painful and every 10 minutes apart. I will phone the labour ward later and I guess they'll tell me to just wait it out...I'm shattered because its been sore all night! Come on baby out you come now!


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone!!

zephyr - your babies are absolutely gorgeous, you must be so proud. hoping max is thriving & catching up with his sister - can totally understand you being protective of him

kwood - wow congrats to you too! Sam is beautiful. can't believe you managed at home til 7cm - wowees. loving your birthing pool experience - i so hope to be able to use the pool at our hosp.

waves - you pp pics are cool - your tummy is retracting like magic, you lucky thing!

kendra - congrats, can't wait to hear all about it

yazzy - ooooh best of luck to you

i finished work on Friday woohoo :happydance: feels a bit surreal to be honest, can't get my head round the fact that i won't be setting my alarm & dragging myself into the office tomorrow! i should have come home on Friday night over the moon to be finished but instead i worked myself into a tizzy & was in such a downer for 2 days. i've been feeling damp down there in the lady parts for ages & I had what i thought was thrush but never treated it. got home on friday with very sore lady parts including the inside of my thigh/bikini line. i managed to convince myself (by being a fool & using dr google) that i had herpes or something & that i'd have to have a section & all the medical staff would think i was unfit. being the bank hol there's no drs til Tues so I bought Canesten. then in my panicked misery i managed to drop my kindle in the bath :dohh: it was only submerged for a nanosecond but it was enough to damage it. I was so upset at my stupidity & the thought that i was carrying some std. I've been with my husband for 6yrs but am aware these things can lurk... Buuut basically i think i had a sweat rash! i'd been wearing my normal clothes to work with my bump band which is obviously tight round my hips & at my last few days at work I was so hot & felt extra damp in the bikini line. The canesten has almost cleared it completely already & I'll ask the mw about at my apmnt on Wed. Phew. And my kindle is starting to show signs of life... So i am going to allow myself to be happy to be on Mat leave & start looking out for signs of jnr arriving!!!


x


----------



## anti

Rjsmam you need to relax sweetie. Sounds like you had a weekend from hell. Take it easy and relax!!

Still no real signs from me. I've been getting like period pains on and off for a few days now but that could just be bubs engaging I guess. Wish I knew when something was gonna happen!!


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hello Ladies

Long time no chat! Congrats on all the babies that have arrived so far! Just though I would let you know that my old due date was 11 May :-( but my new one is 20 December!! So nervous but lets hope 4th time lucky!

wishing you all the best!!
xxx


----------



## yazzy

Rjsmam sounds like you had a rubbishy weekend, it is most likely because you know work is done and its the waiting now. Sit back and relax and enjoy your maternity leave.

Anti I started getting period pains and then bubs felt like he/she put their head right between my legs so hopefully yours has got into position ready to go!

Claire I am so, so pleased for you and wishing you all the best for a healthy and happy pregnancy. Please keep in touch and let us know how everything goes.


----------



## anti

Claire I'm so happy to hear that! Please keep us updated. I will be thinking of you!! 

Yazzy I really hope so!! My bubs wasn't engaged at my 38 week check up. Got midwife on Thursday so hoping for some better news and would love for this bubs to turn up on its due date or one or two days after. Don't really want it too much later than that!! This waiting game is worse than when I was ttc!!


----------



## yazzy

Anti and the other girls still waiting lets keep this thread lively...it'll help pass the time chatting to you all whilst we await our babies arrivals :)

Try not to worry about bubs not being engaged at your appointment, i've heard sometimes they only engage during labour. 

My cramps eased off a bit this afternoon so I had a sleep and woke up to 3 or 4 in close succession and also needing the toilet...I have a feeling this little one may arrive in the next day or two!


----------



## anti

I totally agree!! Need to pass the time and try not think about when this baby will arrive!! 

Yazzy really hope your little one makes an appearance soon!! So excited to find out what all these yellow bumps are! :) I still have no idea what my one might be. Have you chosen any names yet?? We don't even have a short list!


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Anti, I just phoned the labour ward to check all is ok for me to wait it out and the midwife was lovely. Basically if my waters break or once my contractions get to every 5 minutes then to phone again and head in or if I have any concerns etc.

I know it is really exciting to see what the yellow bumps will become...I cannot wait to find out! My mum keeps saying 'she' if a little boy pops out she's going to be shocked lol.

Yes we have a definite girls name...Lola Mae and so far our boys name is Stanley Thomas. Are there any names that you quite like for your LO?


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck yazzy!!!


----------



## sharon0302

Got midwife again tomorrow, but I am getting painful by last few days and lots of low pressure my girli bits feel so swollen and piles arrived- wonderful!!


----------



## anti

Sharon sorry about the piles! :(

Waves hope Hannah is doing well and letting you get some rest!!

Yazzy I really hope something happens for you real soon. Try get some rest incase this is it!! So exciting! And nice that you have names picked out. We haven't really talked about names or anything. We kinda had a look one night but didn't get far. I like Riley for a boy but that's as far as we got. Haha. We really should work on that!!

I still don't have any niggles at all!!! I've been walking the dogs, scrubbing the kitchen floor, eating pineapple and all sorts but not even a BH!!! Guess baby will make an appearance when it's ready.


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> Waves hope Hannah is doing well and letting you get some rest!!

Thanks! She's doing pretty good. Jaundice is gone, gaining weight, eating A LOT. I forgot how much they eat in the first few weeks. Gave her her first bath last night and she hated it. She doesn't sleep all that often but hopefully that changes sometime soon haha.


----------



## rjsmam

oooh am checking in to see if any news Yazzy!

hey sharon - hope your apmnt goes well tom!

waves - sounds like Hannah is doing fab! 

my dad is having an operation on Wednesday, so i'd like junior to hang on til Thurs or Fri to arrive now! I am having loads of really intense BHs - a couple of times they've made me wonder if it's a start but it seems not.....



x


----------



## anti

Bumpin2012 had her baby boy this morning!! Who's next??


----------



## rjsmam

anti said:


> Bumpin2012 had her baby boy this morning!! Who's next??

aw that's fantastic!!!! Yazzy???!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yes I did have my little boy on Cinco de Mayo after a crazy 10 hour labor and he basically shot out of me in the end, gave me a nasty tear and I am barely peeing as it hurts so badly :( my birth story is in my pregnancy journal here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/741088-first-pregnancy-33.html#post17807549


----------



## rjsmam

aw Kendra Jackson is such a cutie pie - congratulations!!!!!!! :cloud9: thank you for sharing! sorry about the tear, that sounds rubbish, i hope it eases & heals really soon so you can enjoy your little boy.

urgh my acid indigestion/heartburn is at its worst - it had been better for a week or so which i thought meant jnr had dropped into my pelvis - maybe not I guess. midwife tomorrow so will hopefully find out. i went to bed at 11.30, was up at 1.30-2.30am, then up again at 4.30-5am and again at 6.45am with the pain & nausea. i'm guzzling the disgusting peptac stuff the dr gave me but it does nothing apart from make me gag & almost hurl. to top it off - my first official day of mat leave & dh and ds are both sick!

here's hoping you ladies are having a better start to your day!


x


----------



## frangi33

ah glad things seem to be progressing for a lot of you ladies, I had my hen party yesterday it was a really lovely day at the spa followed by a vintage tea party and baby behaved herself very well - I'm starting to think I'm going to be one of those 40+12 ladies!


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations to Kendra and Bumpin!!!

Oh I hope I am next...I am currently in slow labour and have been since 2/3am Monday morning so over 24 hours now and its painful! Nearly woke OH up last night as the contractions were getting closer together from every 10 to every 5 minutes for a good hour but then they spread out again. Labour ward have said this is pretty normal for a first birth...so I txt my mum this morning and told her she didn't pass on any of her genetics for having babies quickly - her longest labour was 3 1/2 hours!!! So after no sleep yet again I am just relaxing today and waiting this out. I want to meet my baby!!


----------



## Ems77

Water broke, in hospital at 5cm. Epi in, I'm comfy now


----------



## anti

Good luck vaurissa!! 

Yazzy I hope things either speed up or ease up for you.


----------



## yazzy

Good luck Vaurissa!!


----------



## rjsmam

oh Vaurissa go you!!!! 5cm - not long!!! best of luck

yazzy - hope things speed up for really soon! how do the determine if it's slow labour - my bh's feel like they might be progressing, but maybe it's just little one heading for the exit!



x


----------



## yazzy

Rjsmam I think because the contractions are getting closer together although they sometimes move further apart but they are getting more painful so they class it as slow labour. If BH's hurt this much I don't think i'd survive labour lol! Sounds as though things may be progressing for you aswell!


----------



## rjsmam

hmmm mine are progressing from uncomfortable to painful but not terribly frequent at the moment..... i kinda need jnr to stay put for a couple of days - my son is home from school with diarrhoea & vomiting, my husband is home with an ear infection.. and my dad is in hosp tomorrow to get his gall bladder removed!

hope yours progress & we see the next May babies real soon! wonder how vaurissa is doing too!

x


----------



## sharon0302

Well I have been admitted. High bp and protein in urine plan to induce me tonight!


----------



## rjsmam

sharon0302 said:


> Well I have been admitted. High bp and protein in urine plan to induce me tonight!

oh goodness!! babies coming thick & fast - good luck Sharon!!!


x


----------



## luci and bump

I can't believe how many babies there are already, so soon into may! I think I still have a loooong way to go, as I haven't had any twinges or anything yet! :( 
Got a call from our estate agents today, saying our house is available from the 16th of may instead of the 25th, which could be perfect! So am hopefully moving even sooner than I thought!! :D
Have done about 12 loads of washing in the past 3 days, so am slowly getting organised. Need to pack hospital bags now, as I've had the lists written out for absolutely ages!
Am officially on maternity leave now, which is nice! Not really sure what to do with my time to be honest!!


----------



## sharon0302

luci and bump said:


> I can't believe how many babies there are already, so soon into may! I think I still have a loooong way to go, as I haven't had any twinges or anything yet! :(
> Got a call from our estate agents today, saying our house is available from the 16th of may instead of the 25th, which could be perfect! So am hopefully moving even sooner than I thought!! :D
> Have done about 12 loads of washing in the past 3 days, so am slowly getting organised. Need to pack hospital bags now, as I've had the lists written out for absolutely ages!
> Am officially on maternity leave now, which is nice! Not really sure what to do with my time to be honest!!

Never reached maternity leave was due to finish on Friday


----------



## Ems77

Emery Lee-Ann arrived may 8th at 4:58am 6lbs 11oz


----------



## anti

Congrats vaurissa!!!! Yay!!

Sharon good luck. Thinking of you!

Luci I hope your move goes well! So exciting!


----------



## sharon0302

Has anybody been induced, just wondering what I have ahead of me.


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck Sharon!
Congrats vaurissa!!


----------



## luci and bump

Congrats on your baby girl :) Look forward to reading your birth story if you do one :) and of course, seeing the pictures of your gorgeous girl! 
Sharon- my cousin was induced recently, and when I asked her about it, all she said was "I didnt find it that bad" So fingers crossed for you! 
Turns out we might not be able to move earlier after all :( The person we're moving in with doesn't get paid until May 25th, so he won't have his deposit until then :( Am hoping if I go into the estate agents tomorrow and explain that my partner and I have our half of the rent/deposit, they may let us start moving things in. Fingers crossed! As once we've moved, I can start setting things up for the baby, instead of having it all in boxes in the middle of my room!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats Vaurissa! 

It's amazing how different births are between people... my water didn't break until I was well past 7cm but it completely surprised how it happened! Just wasn't how I expected it to happen as I was laying in the hospital bed and my mom and sister were there and casually I was like oops, I think my water just broke, the nurse thought maybe I just peed myself and I'm like uh no it went POP glug glug glug LOL


----------



## zephyr

I have been reading posts through my phone but have not replied because its a pain in the butt but CONGRATS t everyone with babies! How exciting :D

Sharon - I don't know if it is different where you are but here when they induced me last week I had a gel put on my cervix to ripen it that was done every 6 hours, but our hospitals policy is only 2 doses in 24 hours but they said other places keep applying it till labour starts. 
Between 4 and 6 hours the effects of the gel peaked and my contractions were the worst at those times but soon died off till the next dose was put in.
The next phase o the induction was to rupture my membranes, then after that they put a drip in syntocin i think it was? I can't remember but it speeds up labour. Mine sped up really fast and they had to turn it off after the first dose :p 
Good luck, I hope it goes well for you! 

My babies are doing great! We had one really rough night where Aria was awake every 40 minutes, it was such a miserable night! and I thought "omg what on earth have I got myself into?!" but we managed well and the next night they woke every 3 hours and were perfect babies.
Today I got left home alone and both babies wanted feeding and were screaming an i panicked a bit but with some juggling between arms and knees I manged to latch both babies on woohoo! 

I have lived on my couch for a week pretty much. I only just manage to get a shower every night but somehow I still manage to stink of sweat and puke.
When I get up in the morning I look at my corner of the couch and I am like ohh man cos I know as soon as I need to sit down there I'll be there an hour at least. Sometimes the babies will feed one after another for hours at a time and I actually feel like a milk machine. I don't mind cos I made that choice to try my best at breastfeeding and I know this will pass eventually but its definitely not easy going.
I am loving every second of this though, its a huge challenge but they are so wonderful!

The In laws have driven me crazy nuts. They showed up the first night telling me what to do and the second visit they showed up with a tin of formula. I sai "no thanks I wont be using that" the nana goes "you wont be using it?" I said "uhm no, thanks but no" She then goes "NOT at ALL?!" I go "nope not at all"
Then she got in a huffy and walked of muttering "ohh I guess we will have to take it back then"
Then she went to the MIL and said in a really shocked offended voice "SHE doesn't WANT to use it!!"
The people didn't even ask me and I was so angry I saw red I wanted to give em a piece of my mind but to keep the peace I left it at that. They got the message but I could not believe people would just go buy formula without asking.
OH said they were just trying to be helpful because we got no sleep. I said Nappies are helpful, formula is rude and intrusive.
I knew formula would be an issue when I was pregnant, people thought I was crazy when I said bad things about them and how I bet they would try force formula on me etc etc but heh I was right. I knew it! I think they got it because I don't want them around while I'm feeding cos theres two of them I am basically topless on my couch all day long so visits have to be timed. I feel that the formula thing was a way they could come round without having to time it with me. too bad.
Only a week and a half left to go of this madness.

Haha there's a bit of a rant for you ladies! why do in laws have to be so hard?! I wish I had nice ones.

New picture, a week old Max with the pacifier Aria in the blue

Hope everyone is well I am surprised I have actually been able to sit down this long without a baby crying, every other time I have had to cut my net time short after 5 minutes.


----------



## rjsmam

Zephyr - great to hear from you - sounds like you are doing amazingly! What a champ!!! Lordy i really don't understand why your in laws can't see what an amazing thing you're doing by breastfeeding - they should be encouraging you not buying formula! Here's wishing you patience and endurance to put up with the rest of the visit :flower:

i had some painful bh's last night coming every 10mins... for a moment i thought it was time, still having some today but not as painful as last night. got midwife this afternoon so hoping she'll tell me something encouraging


x


----------



## zephyr

Kendra - that is funny, I had mine broken but they were rushing everything and had a consultant walk in while it was being done and he sat down and apologised for just walking in but needed to clear up the babies birth weight issue, anyways mid conversation I felt it break and had to stop talking and the nurse goes "ohh I think she just realised her water broke" hehe

Also funny story I dont think I said but with my epidural I could not control my gas and I had people in and out of the room and had really bad gas like every couple of minutes bad.
I could feel it passing but could not stop it at all! I tried so hard to and all I could do was apologise to everyone in the room. The worst was when they were about to do an internal and I had to tell them to wait.
They said it was cos of his head pushing everything out, but I dunno I think they just said that to make me feel better. It was so embarrassing. OH was in fits of laughter, certaintly started some great conversations thats for sure.


----------



## zephyr

I didn't even notice my file size was too large and almost ran off without posting the pic 
 



Attached Files:







Copy of 1 week.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## rjsmam

aaah just adorable, are they holding hands? wow they're just awesome!


x


----------



## luci and bump

That is a beautiful picture!! I love how they have little contented smiles, and they're holding hands :) Made me feel a bit emotional! I want twins hahah


----------



## yazzy

Ladies....I'm on my phone and just want to say my yellow bump turned pink! At 6.52am uk time Lola Mae Roberts arrived! She weighs 6lb 1oz and is amazing!


----------



## anti

OMG yazzy!!!!!! So so so happy for you!!! Hope you are both doing well! Huge congrats!!


----------



## Ems77

Congrats to you as well Kendra and Yazzy! Here are some pics.
 



Attached Files:







101_0890.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9









101_0912.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 12









101_0916.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## rjsmam

Yazzy ! ! ! ! Congrats!! :cloud9: aw what a lovely name too - hope you are both well

Vaurissa - gorgeous pics thank you for sharing!

i've just been a mws & despite my fears junior is 3/5ths engaged - am hoping this is a good sign! she also said my bhs are actually contractions & that they just need to intensify & get closer together... starting to get excited. just need to hear that my dad got on ok in theatre (getting his gall bladder removed) then it's curries, walks, bumpy roads & maybe even dtd hahaha


x


----------



## wavescrash

Yazzy- yay! Congrats! My due date "buddies" have had their babies and we all went before our due date (so weird it's tomorrow and Hannah's almost 2 weeks old!!)

Rjsmam- ooh good luck. Hope your dad is okay!

So many babies around here! It still feels surreal! I can't believe it's our time after waiting so long and we're all having out babies!!!


----------



## frangi33

omg ladies! All these babies! congratulations - I've not even experienced any braxton hicks so who knows when my little girl is going to make an appearance


----------



## rjsmam

my poor dad had some complications & had to have open surgery instead of keyhole so is in hosp until Mon/Tues at least..... and my dh is still moaning about his ear infection (after seeing my dad on morphine/oxygen etc I wanna tell him to shutup but am refraining :haha:)

after the midwife apmnt i mopped floors, weeded garden (must have been amusing for my neighbours), repotted patio plants, walked to meet ds from school & visited at hosp.. having more contractions tonight & constant crampiness & stabbing pains in my cervix, will just need to wait & see if they intensify i guess.


x


----------



## wavescrash

It's so weird because I can hardly remember what it felt like to be pregnant and we're not even 2 weeks PP yet! I'm so glad I can't complain about those aches/pains any longer.


We took Hannah to the doctor yesterday for concerns over her breathing but they said everything seems okay and to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't get worse. She has thrush so I have to give her Nystatin 4x a day. I was really excited over her weight gain though.

She was born at 6lbs 5oz.
At 2 days old, 6lbs.
At 4 days old she was 5lbs 15oz.
At 1 week old she was 6lbs 8oz.
At 11 days old (yesterday) she was 7lbs 5oz.

She's put an a whole pound since she was born!!! I was worried she wasn't getting enough through breast feeding but she's been eating like crazy. Glad to see it's paying off :)


----------



## zephyr

Waves glad to hear about the weight gain. I have the same worry but they will be weighed tomorrow so will find out then. Thats really good how quickly she gained!

Congrats on the new babies i feel a bit sad im missing out on the action in this thread but am glad i can still read parts on my phone :)

The in laws been txting OH trying to get him to convince me to use formula. Hes getting a bit annoyed with it now. We have cancelled all visits till they are back in a routine cos they woke em up yesterday morning and aria was unsettled all day afterds. She slept in the evening for a few hours then screamed her hed off till 2am. It seems to happen on days people visit even if its a short visit so no ones coming over now.
Of course my milk is being blamed by the family lol oh well bugger em OH is out at te moment buying bottles so i can start pumpping like mad just iin case iit is me. Im gunna stubborn this one out i have a point to prove now on top of doing what i feel is best for us.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Waves glad to hear about the weight gain. I have the same worry but they will be weighed tomorrow so will find out then. Thats really good how quickly she gained!

Thanks! Good luck with them getting weighed tomorrow :) She's spent most days glued to the boob so I'd be surprised if she didn't gain that much! Good luck with pumping as well.


----------



## zephyr

Haha i know that feeling! Im camped out on my couch again. I have a lump at the moment and am on antibiotics so its been a bit sore but i am so determined to make this work! Im just glad max has that boobie cos hes a good feeder. Aria seems to have the problems she gets too sleepy so i have started changing her in the middle of a feed to wake her up again see if that works.


----------



## wavescrash

Ouch! Hopefully that clears up soon. Hannah's not the best at feeding and it's become a total struggle. We've been combi feeding and I've been pumping when I can. I feel like BF is contributing to PPD (pnd) to be honest :/


----------



## zephyr

Awh is that cos of frequent waking and feeding? Its really hard aye. Is the pumping helping at all? I didnt want to pump and use a bottle but will try anything to help.
I hope that feeding gets easier for you a few more weeks away and it should be easier these early weeks are really tough!

I have not left the couch since i last posted. It really is feed one feed the other. Thank goodness for trashy day time tv!


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh waves I am feeling some PPD too, is there a group formed for us yet to talk about our babies and issues we're having?


----------



## sharon0302

Hi gals. Seth was born at 2.52am on 9th May at a tiny 5 lb 4.5 oz. Labour became bit of.a nightmare and have some 3 rd degree tear but we are both doing really well and are hoping to get home today. Everything happened so.fast after pessary oh even missed the birth by 10 mins, we post pic later.


----------



## rjsmam

Sharon - congrats!!! :cloud9: welcome to the world Seth. sounds like it really was fast, so sorry about the tear, hope it's not too awful, can't wait to see pics when you get a chance!


x


----------



## zephyr

More babies! yay congrats :D I ran out of credit on my phone so cant read anymore till I top up....so sad :( arr well, 2nd evening in a row the babies have slept long enough for me to check stuff online and have a shower, which is great cos I got puked and peed on today and was feeling a bit ikky :p


----------



## wavescrash

KendraNoell said:


> Ugh waves I am feeling some PPD too, is there a group formed for us yet to talk about our babies and issues we're having?

Other than threads in the Baby Club... not really. But if you need to or want to talk you can always PM me here or message me through my Facebook (https://facebook.com/birdsthatsing).



zephyr said:


> Awh is that cos of frequent waking and feeding? Its really hard aye. Is the pumping helping at all? I didnt want to pump and use a bottle but will try anything to help.
> I hope that feeding gets easier for you a few more weeks away and it should be easier these early weeks are really tough!
> 
> I have not left the couch since i last posted. It really is feed one feed the other. Thank goodness for trashy day time tv!

The pumping helps when she gives me time to actually pump. She's most comforted when we're holding her and sleeps longer that way as well. And then in between that, she wants to eat. OH works 7-5 each day so it's just me and her all day long so I usually pump in the evening or when she's asleep around midnight. I managed to pump one side this morning before she started fussing. It's hard because I have a fast let down so she fusses so much at the breast and winds up drowning in milk. During a feed last night, I offered here the breast and same as usual, drowning in milk and struggling to latch and stay on. She just kept pulling away and screaming bloody murder. I guess she slept through her hunger pains so when she finally woke up she was "starving" and was so upset she couldn't get milk right away. I don't like to let her cry and sitting there listening to her scream for 15 minutes unable to latch and eat, I felt so upset for her. I just gave her a bottle so she could eat and feel better and satisfy her needs. Then she slept in my arms and I dozed on and off and was unable to pump until this morning so I was really engorged. Milk was just pouring out and I knew she wouldn't be able to feed with them like that so I gave her another bottle and managed to pump the one side.

I just hate seeing her struggle so much to get the milk she needs/wants from me every single time we feed.


----------



## wavescrash

sharon0302 said:


> Hi gals. Seth was born at 2.52am on 9th May at a tiny 5 lb 4.5 oz. Labour became bit of.a nightmare and have some 3 rd degree tear but we are both doing really well and are hoping to get home today. Everything happened so.fast after pessary oh even missed the birth by 10 mins, we post pic later.

Congrats!!! Sorry labor wasn't better for you but I hope you have an easy recovery!!!


----------



## anti

Congrats Sharon!!! I really need to update the front page with all these births!!


I had a sweep today... Feeling a bit violated if I'm honest! Hoping it works though coz I'm booked in to have another one on Monday and I really don't want another one!!


----------



## rjsmam

oh anti that sounds rough - hope it works for you!!

a brief post today as am kinda low - ds is better & back at school but dh is off work again with sick bug, i know he's sick but seriously he's doing my head in as he's so self absorbed - hasn't asked how my dad is (who's in hosp after major surgery) or how i am, or how contractions are doing......... long story short I've been sleeping (or attempting to) on sofa & am shattered whilst he's spent all night & all day in our bed.... sigh, i knew he was v selfish when i married him but it rankles at the moment.

x


----------



## wavescrash

anti - good luck with the sweep working!

rjsmam - :( sorry to hear he's being such a butthead. i hope things get better soon.


----------



## anti

Rjs sorry to hear about your OH being a twat. My OH is sick at the moment to and keeps me up all night with his coughing and all that. Really beginning to lose my temper with him! I've been so hormonal these last few days. Couldn't stop crying yesterday and this morning. Now I'm really ratty and getting pissed off at anything and everything and I've broken out in spots as well. Hoping it's all good signs!! My OH came home and started telling me all these horrible things about sweeps not working for women. He's been talking to guys at work who's wives have recently had babies. Lovely... Now that they know I've had a sweep and he's come home to tell me horror stories I'm not in the best of moods! 

I still have no other signs but really hoping something will happen this weekend. Really don't want another sweep on Monday!! Hope I get some sleep as well with OH coughing all night!!!


----------



## rjsmam

Thanks Anti - gosh sounds all so similar - i am not usually a crier at all but was blubbling like a fool this morning too! full term is really not fun huh.

i'm heading to MY bed in hopes a good few hrs sleep at least - good luck, here's hoping you get lots of zzzz's!! or if you don't i hope it's baby related & not oh!



x


----------



## frangi33

hey all - its so lovely seeing you chat about your beautiful babies - makes it seem more real for me :)

Last night I had braxton hicks all night and then cramp in my bump for about 2 hours today but nothing since - sounds like my body is getting to practice mode!


----------



## anti

Been over 24 hours since my sweep and still nothing. Absolutely nothing!!! Come on little baby... You can come out now please!!!


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> Been over 24 hours since my sweep and still nothing. Absolutely nothing!!! Come on little baby... You can come out now please!!!

It could take up to 48 hours to work!

I heard a lot of sex after a sweep is most beneficial because of what the sperm does to the cervix. I have a strong feeling that DTD a few times after my sweep is what caused my waters to start leaking. Either that or it was all the jumping jacks I did :shrug:


----------



## anti

Waves I'm bouncing on my ball. Really don't feel like dtd. I'm still bleeding and haven't been in the mood for months coz it hurts a bit. Ugh... Really don't know what to do. Guess bubs will only come when it's ready... Just don't fancy having another sweep on Monday! How's Hannah doing??


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> Waves I'm bouncing on my ball. Really don't feel like dtd. I'm still bleeding and haven't been in the mood for months coz it hurts a bit. Ugh... Really don't know what to do. Guess bubs will only come when it's ready... Just don't fancy having another sweep on Monday! How's Hannah doing??

Oh I totally understand. I hated DTD but did it almost daily the last few weeks in hopes it would help. Looking back, I would have rather waited until she decided to arrive on her own but she's doing well health-wise and growing so I can't complain. My bleeding lasted about a day or so as well but tapered off.

She's good! She apparently has her days and nights mixed up and since we're home alone during the day & things need to be done (her laundry, dishes, showering, etc) it's near impossible to nap when she naps. OH & I haven't slept at the same time or in the same bed since she was born (we take shifts with her because she wakes every 1-2 hrs at night still.) Breast feeding is probably the hardest thing I've ever done and isn't going so well so we've been combi-feeding and I will admit, I'm a lot less stressed because of it. She's a full pound up from her birth weight (and two weeks old today!) She only fits in size newborn clothes/diapers and I think she has reflux but hate to bug her doctor again (seen them 3x since she was born hahah!) Right now we're still trying to find a balance you could say.


----------



## KendraNoell

waves- you only bled a day????? I have been bleeding all week :(


----------



## wavescrash

KendraNoell said:


> waves- you only bled a day????? I have been bleeding all week :(

After my sweep I only bled a day! I'm still bleeding two weeks later. It's grossly annoying :/


----------



## anti

It'll take time but you'll look back and realise that it wasn't all that bad. I'm still nervous to have baby out but know it has to happen so need to get it over with!! Don't want to be induced so need it to be sooner rather than later! 

So glad Hannah is doing better though and good on you for trying your best at breastfeeding. All you can do is try and that's what counts!!! Well done you!


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh ok you're talking about the sweep, thank goodness! I was starting to worry that I should call my Dr.


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> It'll take time but you'll look back and realise that it wasn't all that bad. I'm still nervous to have baby out but know it has to happen so need to get it over with!! Don't want to be induced so need it to be sooner rather than later!
> 
> So glad Hannah is doing better though and good on you for trying your best at breastfeeding. All you can do is try and that's what counts!!! Well done you!

The night before we were discharged from the hospital I broke down thinking "How am I going to care for her at home?! I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I'M DOING!!!" and I had already done it once before haha. Sometimes I miss being pregnant but I couldn't imagine life without her here in the flesh. Hopefully you don't end up being induced!

Thanks :) I think we're done physically breast feeding but I'm going to pump and offer what breast milk I can for as long as my body will let me. I have Fenugreek just in case I need it (I'm sure I will at some point since my pump isn't as effective on the supply as the baby is) but I'm hoping to be able to pump and provide breast milk at least another month or two (on top of our formula.)


----------



## wavescrash

KendraNoell said:


> Oh ok you're talking about the sweep, thank goodness! I was starting to worry that I should call my Dr.

Unfortunately it can last up to 6 weeks :/


----------



## rjsmam

morning from sunny scotland! 

how are all our new mummies? i'm sure you are all super busy :flower:

any movements with the expectant mummies? I was having regular painful contractions through the night, the pain was radiating round my back & they were coming about every 10mins. As it was 2.30am i decided to try to get back into bed & if couldn't sleep through them i would get up again & start getting things ready..... but they stopped. i wasn't going to take rlt but decided this wk to start drinking it so had a bumper strong cup before bed - wonder if it was that.... or maybe i should of kept moving...




x


----------



## RBurnett

Hey sorry not been on here for a while. Not had the chance really!

Congratulations to all the new mummies on here, its the best feeling in the world isnt it :)

I hope the ladies who are still pregnant get to see their babies soon too.

Jenson is now 3 weeks old already, its mad to think he not even due till tomorrow. 

He is doing well and gaining weight, last weighed 5lb3.5oz on Wednesday. He is a very good baby, only cries a little when we are taking our time to sort his bottle out lol.

Oh and he hates the bath and screamed the house down hehe!

Im starting to slowly forget about the birth but its taken a while, maybe one day ill do it again...maybe! lol


----------



## RBurnett

Waves.. I am not totally on formula. I tried to BF but he just wouldnt latch on. I had to make a decision to carry on trying, meaning he be fed by a tube and be in hospital longer or to express my milk and use formula as a top up.

At home he was mainly on my express milk but i found it hard to find the time to sit and pump. Midwifes told me i needed to pump 8 times a day..ok if i didnt have a baby to look after! so now we just on formula, im ok with it as he is settled and we feed him every 4 hours but it would have been nice to BF. Though im not sure i could deal with getting up every 2 hours as my friend does!

I hope u dont get too stressed out , even if u do it for the first 2 weeks u have given baby the best u can. I just keep telling myself i rather my baby is fed up and well settled then to struggle just so i can give my self a pat on the back, he wont grow up hating me for not BFing him x


----------



## anti

Glad jenson is doing much better Rachel! Well done you!! I live hearing from our may mommies!!

Well... Im due today and I know only 5% of babies turn up on their due date but I hope I'm gonna fall into that 5%. I had a few painful tummy cramps (contractions maybe?!) in the night that woke me up but I fell asleep again and nothing since. Gonna get down on my hands and knees to scrub the kitchen floor and see if that does anything!! I'm definitely achy after my sweep and ready for baby to come out now. Besides... The sun is finally shining so no time like now!! :)


----------



## RBurnett

Anti - i hope ur baby comes today if not soon. Im so interested to know when Jenson would have arrived if i wasn't induced, guess i will never know! x


----------



## anti

OMG!!! I just had my bloody show... I knew there was alot of that stuff but oh my word!!! I hope this is all positive and means something is moving along!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

anti said:


> OMG!!! I just had my bloody show... I knew there was alot of that stuff but oh my word!!! I hope this is all positive and means something is moving along!!!!

Yay Anti!!!!!!!!!!! exciting - keep us posted! maybe this babe will be in the 5% !



x


----------



## anti

Still nothing from me. Sigh*


----------



## wavescrash

RBurnett said:


> Waves.. I am not totally on formula. I tried to BF but he just wouldnt latch on. I had to make a decision to carry on trying, meaning he be fed by a tube and be in hospital longer or to express my milk and use formula as a top up.
> 
> At home he was mainly on my express milk but i found it hard to find the time to sit and pump. Midwifes told me i needed to pump 8 times a day..ok if i didnt have a baby to look after! so now we just on formula, im ok with it as he is settled and we feed him every 4 hours but it would have been nice to BF. Though im not sure i could deal with getting up every 2 hours as my friend does!
> 
> I hope u dont get too stressed out , even if u do it for the first 2 weeks u have given baby the best u can. I just keep telling myself i rather my baby is fed up and well settled then to struggle just so i can give my self a pat on the back, he wont grow up hating me for not BFing him x

Thanks... glad to know I'm not the only one who has struggled with it. He eats every four hours? Even on formula she still wants to eat every 1-3 hours. I'm hoping she'll start sleeping a little longer at night but we'll see. Hopefully we'll be transitioning her to her crib in the next night or two as well.


----------



## KendraNoell

anti-my contractions came as feeling like poop cramps lol. i told you about my show on the other may thread. typing one handed while trying to get my piglet to eat.


----------



## anti

Still nothing. :( taken the dogs out for a long walk. Going to do the weekly shop in a bit. Hoping something happens tonight but not counting on it anymore. No contractions at all yet. Never thought I'd ever want to feel regular pain so badly!! Lol


----------



## zephyr

Anti - good luck! hope it happens soon :D

My babies were weighed on Friday and Max has gained 260 grams. Aria has gained nothing since the weight she lost after birth so now I have to pump and top her up with extra breast milk cos she is so sleepy while feeding. Which is funny cos as soon as she is ut down she screams and cries but when I try feed her she either falls asleep, doesn't want to latch on (or seems like she cant latch on) or just cries!

Last night she was hungry but wouldn't latch on and I kept trying and trying. OH went to the bathroom while I lay down in bed with her trying that way cos she just wants to be close. Anyways she bit me hard and I screamed and OH comes running in with all 3 of us lying in the bed crying lol
I was bawling from frustration and tiredness, Max was woken up with a fright so he was screaming cos of that and Aria was crying cos she always does!
After we all stopped crying she then fed without a fuss. wtf?! and I was so tired I fell asleep, babies in the bed with me. OH slept on the couch and we all got a really good nights sleep rotating the babies only a few times.
I really hate the idea of co sleeping but I finally got a good nights sleep! At last! 
Now I just have to make sure she feeds lots before her next weigh on Tuesday cos if she has not gained then we will have to look at formula. 

Max's boobie has a giant lump right next to the nipple, still on antibiotics which did nothing for it. Its the size of a golf ball now and it is excrutiating for the first part of feeds (but feeding Max on this sore boobie i still easier than trying to get Aria to feed funnily enough)
My midwife came round yesterday and gave it some squeezing which hurt like hell and shrunk it a bit but today its even bigger and sorer and I am about to ring her again and will probably go to my gp about it tomorrow if I can manage that.

I am just dying to get into the shower. My hair is messy and unwashed. I dont even think I have washed it since I been home from the hospital as my showers have had to be really fast ones! OH is back to work tomorrow and I am so nervous about doing everything on my own.

OH's family left in a snot to go back home a week early. They have laid the guilts all blimmen week when all we said was "you are welcome round, but you cant sit with the babies or wake them up because its messing up our routine and we are the ones who stay up all night with the screaming and over stimulated babies"
So they were allowed round still just not allowed in the babies room while they were sleeping and not allowed to hold Aria while she is awake because her awake times are not for long at all and I need to take advantage of those and feed her while awake so she gains weight.

Most normal people would understand right? and youwould think they would visit their son/granson right? nope they moaned about it, txt laying the guilts on us. Basically jus being right snots about it all. OH got fed up and realises that it was too soon to have them here.

So yeah, they didn't want to visit or help out like they said they would. Promises of help with the older kids getting to dance classes and school etc cooking cleaning. None of that. They packed a sulk cos we didn't want them hassling the babies.......especially Aria
So selfish man, so I am kinda glad they are gone now. I do feel a bit mean but I have myself and my babies to think of. I cancelled all visits with everyone. My family has not even met the twins yet. There is just no way I can cope with visitors.


----------



## zephyr

uggh phoned midwife bout my lump. Guess who now has to pack a hospital bag and take myself and my babies back to hospital?! I hope I dont have to stay :(


----------



## rjsmam

Zephyr - great to hear from you. Sorry to hear about the lump - that sounds really sore - is it mastitis? great news about Max's weight gain & here's hoping Aria gets on the booby train & catches up with the gain v soon. but please don't be hard on yourself if your wee darlings need formula, you've done amazing to feed twins this far if you ask me & there is no shame whatsoever in forumla. glad to hear also that you got a good sleep, you must be just shattered. can totally understand about you being nervous with oh's family going back to work, but you will be great honey.

goodness what a selfish bunch oh's family are - are they usually such a disappointment? they can be in as much as a snot as they like, at the end of the day they've let you & the family down big style! I'd be sooo annoyed, what about the other kids, did they not want to spend time with them? no wonder your glad they're gone & i don't think you should feel bad about being glad! :flower:

Iwent for a long walk in the hills with friends today who are so impatient for the baby to arrive! it's 2.30am & I'm having the same tightenings/contractions i don't think they're going to lead to anything & tbh i'm too tired for junior to arrive tonight (but can't sleep!). my dad is still in hosp & has developed a chest infection & they are also worried about his kidney function now too. i know he'll bounce back but i'd just like to see him more comfortable & wish he'd catch a break. thankfully my dh is recovered & no longer being a butthead. we've had a really stinky sickness bug sweep our town with a couple of wards being closed in the hospital because of it, so it seems that ds and dh both had it. i guess i should just be grateful i didn't get it!

anyhoo - hoping to log on later to see lots more updates & baby news!



x


----------



## zephyr

Rjsmam sorry about your dad hope he gets better soon. And hopefully u get a good nights rest! Ul need it :)

Im not sure about my lump. I think it was blocked and they giving me antibiotics to treat it now cos its an infection so maybe mastitis? I dunno. Im not sick or feverish at all which is good means they getting to it early im just gutted the oral antibiotics never worked :( arr well. The put an iv in my wrist and took blood but when they flushed it it hurt like hell then i had a huge lump in my wrist cos somehow after they took blood it went into my tissue so they had to do another and they missed so they called the doctor who also missed so they ended up putting it in my elbow :( im stuck here for 48 hours. OH wont be at work tomorrow

On my way from the car to the ward i was carrying two babies in carseats and two big shouler bags and u know what pissed me off? All the people who smiled and stared at the babies while i struggled and the how adorable comments with no offers for help. One man tho got out of his car and asked me if i wanted help he took one of the babies all the way up to the ward for me. His wife worked in neonatal apparently and he was picking her up. Made my day knowing theres still some helpful people out there!


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls, I will go back and read up on the thread but on my phone at the min. Just wanted to give you my birth story etc....

As you know I had niggles and was told it was slow labour. Tuesday evening at 10pm I said to my oh I needed to go to hospital because it was getting painful. Went in and short version put on a monitor because baby's heartrate was racing at 175, I was examined and was 3~4cm so on the verge of active labour. At 1.30am wed morning I asked for pain relief and had a shot of diamorphine....great stuff as I didn't need anything else but it did make me a little sick. Checked again around 5.30am told slow progress as only 5cm dilated...midwife told oh he had plenty of time to go home feed our dogs etc. He left about 6.30am within a few mins I said it hurts more between my legs but still no waters broken which was odd. Midwife concerned as contractions were every min so she checked me and I was ready to push!! She said I had to phone oh immediately because baby was on its way. Phoned him and basically said drive back and run...the midwives were told to unlock all the doors and get oh in asap or he'd miss the birth. Luckily he arrived just as her head was coming out...took about 3 mins of pushing and Lola was out. She was completely tangled in her cord and midwife had to cut it straight away. Baby was in shock and very purple not breathing so more midwives called in and she was given oxygen for a couple mins...she soon picked up and was given back to me which is when we found out we had a girl! She weighed 6lb 1oz and had to have extra observations because I still had no waters break even at the birth.

Came home Thursday and Lola has been feeding like a champ, she's pretty chilled and only cries for a clean nappy or if I miss her ques for feeding. My first baby and I understand that unconditional love...I would do anything for my little girl. I'll try and attach a pic....
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120512-00479.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KendraNoell

aww she is a cutie congrats:)


----------



## yazzy

Oh just seeing you talk about feeding, I am bf Lola and yesterday it was on the hour every hour however my milk has come in and she's settling for a couple hours between feeds now. Tiring through the night but enjoying feeding her...my nipples on the other hand are sooo painful, Lola has a good latch so just think my nipples need toughening up! I also forgot to say how great my oh has been...he is besotted with Lola and has been doing everything at home for me. I sent him out fishing for the day today as he deserves it.

And come on all the other may babies I can't wait to see pics and hear birth stories.
Once they are all here who fancies setting up a group on here so we can continue to keep in touch and watch our babies grow?


----------



## anti

Yazzy thanks for the update. So amazing!! 

Thanks to zephyr as well! And hope you get better soon!! Thinking of you all. 

I still have no news. Been so crampy and achy since my sweep on Thursday. Had my bloody show yesterday morning and still nothing. Got another sweep tomorrow but hoping baby will start coming today as the niggly pains are really beginning to annoy me!! I want my bubba now!


----------



## rjsmam

yazzy - great pic, Lola is gorgeous! :flower: thanks for sharing your story - just goes to show there isn't always ages between stages, am so glad your oh made it! you must have been worried he'd miss it. i don't think i'll let dh leave my side now haha.

i think a baby group would be fab, i'd love to keep in touch with everyone. now where's my baby???? :haha:


x


----------



## zephyr

I would love to keep in touch through a baby thread too!

Yazzy congrats! I cant see the pic on my phone but will look when i get home. Glad to hear ur partner made it to the birth on time! I would of been panicking!

Well ive had my first dose and i have another 5 to go 8 hours apart. Boohoo. On the upside the babies have been the most settled they have ever been this time of night. I have been sitting in a chair next to themm since i got here expecting them to get fussy but nope. Fed and back to sleep! Little monkeys.

A nurse tried to figure out whats happening with arias feeding and she wwas stumped by the end of it. Said she didnt know. At first she said no more pacifier cos shes not suckling right but then she after half an hour of getting her to try and expressing and feeding it to her she vomited everywhere and then sucked fine. The nurse was like wtf? Told me to keep using my paci said she didnt know what was going on and that all her normal cues seem to be messed up and put it down to her just being little and told me to keep expressing. My milk supply and everything is fine so that was good to hear im doing everything i can


----------



## wavescrash

yazzy - congrats!!! may 10th's due date must have meant all girls haha.

and yes, a group on here to stay in touch would be great!


----------



## zephyr

Its 430am and i still have not slept :( aria has fussed all night long and i spent about an hour just trying to get her to latch on. Expressing first did not work so i finally gave up and asked for formula. She feeds but not all the time and its one 3am fussy feeding too many. Going to keep feeding her breast but give her top ups when she is being fussy. 

I actually cannot sleep now that she is asleep. I feel on edge like shes about to wake any second.


----------



## frangi33

bless zephyr, just stick with it ur doing a great job :) I went to a bf class last week and the lady said that maybe giving pacifiers can wear baby out and think they r full wen they are not - perhaps taking it off aria would help her latch better coz she would think she was more hungry? probably not lol the advice they give isnt right for every baby :)


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> actually cannot sleep now that she is asleep. I feel on edge like shes about to wake any second.

I know how you feel. That's me each night. I'm afraid to attempt to go to sleep once Hannah's sleeping because I swear, as soon as my head hits the pillow she wakes up :/


----------



## anti

Aw, you ladies with babies already... It'll get easier just hang in there. Still nothing from me... Starting to get uncomfortable now. Got another sweep tomorrow. Hope that works!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck anti! I'll be crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## luci and bump

This is probably a really silly question, well, two questions, but I feel like you lovely ladies won't laugh at me! :blush:
Silly question one: Do you have to lose your plug before your waters break? I seem to be a lot wetter down there recently, but I don't think I've lost any plug, am worried that maybe I'm leaking fluid? It smells a bit strange, but not sweet like I've heard it's supposed to?

And silly question two: can you go into labour without any braxton hicks? I don't feel like I've had any, and its making me really sad that I'm getting so much closer to my due date without so much as a twinge :(


----------



## wavescrash

1. I don't think so. I'd go get checked just to be safe. Mine didn't smell sweet (and I was leaking.) When it comes to that I'd rather be safe than sorry.

2. Yes you can. A lot of first-time moms don't ever feel BH.


----------



## luci and bump

wavescrash said:


> 1. I don't think so. I'd go get checked just to be safe. Mine didn't smell sweet (*and I was leaking*.) When it comes to that I'd rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> 2. Yes you can. A lot of first-time moms don't ever feel BH.

How did they establish you were leaking? I think I'm gonna give them a ring tonight and see what they say, but I don't really know how to describe whats coming out of me!


----------



## wavescrash

luci and bump said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 1. I don't think so. I'd go get checked just to be safe. Mine didn't smell sweet (*and I was leaking*.) When it comes to that I'd rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> 2. Yes you can. A lot of first-time moms don't ever feel BH.
> 
> How did they establish you were leaking? I think I'm gonna give them a ring tonight and see what they say, but I don't really know how to describe whats coming out of me!Click to expand...

They looked at the fluid under a microscope. I just said I thought I was leaking because it was more wet than usual and a constant wet feeling but that it didn't look or smell like urine or discharge. They take it pretty seriously and are willing to check.


----------



## KendraNoell

I thought I was leaking for days but looking back I don't think I was- there is a lot of increased discharge towards the end of your pregnancy and its kinda watery. With that said if you're concerned I would go in and get it checked out - I know its a really simple process that wouldn't take much time.

I am also interested in a group for us with babies. Would be nice to know that I am not feeling alone in a lot of the things I'm going through!


----------



## wavescrash

KendraNoell said:


> I am also interested in a group for us with babies. Would be nice to know that I am not feeling alone in a lot of the things I'm going through!

Agreed. I'm not a huge fan of the baby club section in general but since we've all gone through our pregnancies together, it'd be nice to stick together through the "aftermath" haha.


----------



## luci and bump

am having a bit of a paranoid evening tonight I think. Have been looking at some bump pictures I've taken, and considering i'm due in 17 days, my bump seems to have gotten smaller and higher instead of dropping and getting bigger! Does it look bigger/lower to anyone else? 
The first pic was taken at 33 weeks, the second two were 36+3, and the last two were taken today, at 37+3 (sorry about the rubbish lighting on the last two, my phone was having a funny 5 minutes) To my eyes, the second one, my bump looks slightly higher than the first, and the fourth one looks much higher!!
 



Attached Files:







13-04-2012.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 0









06-05-2012.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0









6-5-2012.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0









13-5-12.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 0









13-05-12.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bumpin2012

Ladies! Sorry I have MIA for the past week! I have been trying to keep up reading on my phone.

Vaurissa, Yazzy, Sharon: Congrats on your babies!!! Its sooo exciting to see all these baies finally making their appearances.

Luci: I only lost plug when I had my sweeps. I may have been losing bits in the increased discharge that I had, but I never had any big globs or even a bloody show. Also, Im pretty sure many first time mommies have gone into labour without having a single BH. 


So here is my birth story:

As you all know, I'd been in slow labour for weeks, and was getting very frustrated with all the contractions and false starts. Sunday (May 6) started as usual, OH and I took the dogs to the park to run around and burn off some energy, and we had planned to go and watch a movie that OH really wanted to see, planning on catching the last show of the evening. When we got home from the park, we DTD, and shortly after the contractions were a bit painful, but felt the same as my previous false starts had felt. A few hours later, they were still really painful, so I decided to have a bath to see if that would help. I told OH that if the pains continued, I didn't think I would be able to go and dit through the movie, and if they were still hurting in hour I wanted to go in and be seen. at 630 pm I decided to go in and be seen.

So we got to the hospital, and we were admitted to the early labour unit. My OB was the dr on call, so she can and checked my cervix, and I was thrilled to hear that I was actually in labour, I was 4 cm dilated. We were told to head on out, walk around for 2 hours and come back in to have my progress checked. We went to the car so that I could toss my purse in the trunk, only to find some jackass had thrown a rock through the passenger window and stolen about 75 cents worth of change, dug through the glove box and took off with our GPS! Thankfully they didn't get into the trunk, cause we had a $1500 camera in there!

So our good friends (and baby's godparents) came to the hospital, she walked with me for 2 hours while he and my OH dealt with the car insurance, police and finally took the damaged car home and swapped it for my car.

When I went back upstairs, I was only 5 cm, and I told my dr that I wasn't going home, that our car had been broken into and I wasn't leaving without a baby! :haha: We decided to break my water to help speed things along.

I had my water broken at 11pm, and My GOODNESS did the contractions start to hurt after that!! I plugged along through the pain until 1 am, and when I was checked again, I was only about 5.5 cm. So I got an epidural, because there was no way I was going to be able to take the pain for several more hours. I think if I hadn't had my water broken, I may have been able to cope better, but looking back I have no regrets. My Epidural took an hour to kick in, but in that hour I had gotten to 7 cm.

At this point, I had a large gush of fluid. The nurse checked the pad, and apparently it was all blood. I was quickly reattached to the fetal monitor as they were thought I was having a placental abruption. Thankfully baby's heartrate was perfect, so my dr decided to monitor me and baby. I guess the resident was really pushing for a c section, and my nurse was fighting to allow me a vaginal delivery, but I dont remember any of that discussion. By 330 am, I was 10 cm dilated and ready to start pushing. Baby's heartrate had stayed perfect, so I got to have my vaginal delivery.

Gabriel James was born at 501 am, weighing 6lbs, 13oz, and 22 inches long. When he came out, he was white as the sheets, but screaming his little head off. It took a few minutes, but he did pink up nicely. When they delivered my placenta, they were able to confirm that I had a partial abruption, but not bad enough to have bothered Gabe at all!



Since his birth we have been struggling with breastfeeding. during the 2 days I was in the hospital he refused the boob, and screamed bloody murder every time I tried to feed him. He was very sleepy, we had to go as far as putting cold wet cloths on him just to wake him up. I was able to express a bit of colostrum to feed it to him on my fingertips and after several nurses trying to get him to latch, we decided to start pumping to stimulate the breasts because he just wasn't doing it. Our first night home was a complete nightmare. OH woke up with me, he fed Gabe a bottle while I pumped the next feed. I spent 2 days crying because nothing I did could get this boy on the boob! I had a public health nurse come by (standard thing here) and talked to her about the trouble I was having. After about 20 mins, she managed to get him to accept the boob using a nipple shield. We are still having some issues, but most of his feeds are from the boob. I am still pumping so that OH can give him a bottle while I get some sleep, or run a few errands. I haven't had to supplement with formula yet. When we left the hospital he weighed 6 lbs 3 oz, and he is getting weighed on tuesday at his first drs appt. So hopefully he has gained some weight. I know he is getting something to eat, his jaundice is clearing, and he is much more alert (no more cold wet cloths!) but I am still worried that he is not getting enough. I know you cant really tell with breastfed babies, but I am a worrier.

Anyways, sorry its so long! Here's some photos of my little monkey!


----------



## yazzy

Ahh I just wrote a long reply and deleted it by accident oops! 

But congrats bumpin on your beautiful boy and what a lovely name. 

Luci I would get checked out about tge waters. I never had any water go throughout my labour or the birth, no~one has any answers as to why and Lola had to have extra observations incase of any problems to do with this.

Re the group for us May mummy's we could set one up in pregnancy buddies so when all babies are here we can chat about any worries or all of the brilliant things! 

Lola is currently asleep in my arms, she wanted a fair bit of feeding through the night and boy can this little lady produce some poohy nappies lol!


----------



## anti

Luci I think your bump has just got bigger not higher. Mine did the same thing. It looks higher just coz baby has gone outwards. And I'd get checked at the hospital incase that is your waters. 

Bumpin thanks for the birth story and the pics. He's gorgeous and you did so well!!! Hope the breastfeeding gets easier and well done for trying so hard and sticking to it!!

AFM - still nothing but the odd cramp here and there. Got another sweep at 12 so hopefully this one will help a bit more than the first one did!!


----------



## rjsmam

bumpin - thanks for sharing your story, i just love hearing these. so sorry about the car break-in, jeez you must have been so pleased the didn't get the camera, although you kinda had your mind on other things i guess! here's hoping that your gorgeous wee man has gained weight on Tues

Luci - i think same as Anti - bump has grown, upwards and outwards!

anti - good luck with the sweep & keep us posted!!!

afm - i am amazed to report that last night i didn't have to get up through the night! i did get up a few times to go the toilet but managed to go back to sleep. it's been weeks since i haven't been up for hrs during the night for heartburn/backache whatever, in fact i can't even remember not being up at some point. i still feel exhausted though lol. and my ds is off to school and dh is recovered & back at work so i have some mat leave peace!!!



x


----------



## YoungNImum

Congrats to all the new mummies! 

Finding it really hard to remember who to reply to as I'm still usin my iPhone to check the forum :S 

Anyone els any closer to meeting there baby? X


----------



## YoungNImum

Anti hope sweep no.2 gets baby moving x


----------



## anti

Second sweep done. Was so much more painful than the first one. My cervix had moved posterior but she said its very soft and she managed to do the sweep so hoping this time it'll work!!! Getting sore and uncomfortable now!!


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck anti! When I had my sweep done my cervix was posterior. The next night I went to labor and delivery with constant contractions and my cervix moved anterior. Two days later when I was admitted to have the baby it had moved posterior again so that doesn't really mean tooooo much. Hope this works for you!


----------



## anti

Thanks waves. That's made me a bit more hopeful. I thought by now something would have changed but baby hasn't moved further down, haven't dilated any more, none of that. Ugh, I'm done waiting now!! I don't want to be induced!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Hannah hadn't moved down either. I really think dtd after the sweep helped because the semen eats away at the cervix. I also walked A LOT (3 hrs immediately after my sweep) and bounced on my exercise ball and did a lot of squats. And drank a smoothie made with fresh pineapple haha. Really hope this works! We need more may babies to start arriving!


----------



## yazzy

Good luck anti I hope things get moving for you.

I had my day 5 midwife appointment today. Lola had the heel prick test, she was also weighed and has only dropped 1oz since birth so she's definitely eating well! The midwife was really pleased.


----------



## KendraNoell

anyone elses new babies really stuffy? i feel bad and its 90 degrees here on top of it.

as for me i have my post-partum follow-up tomorrow. I'm a little worried I'm still bleeding too much, not sure tho :(


----------



## wavescrash

KendraNoell said:


> anyone elses new babies really stuffy? i feel bad and its 90 degrees here on top of it.
> 
> as for me i have my post-partum follow-up tomorrow. I'm a little worried I'm still bleeding too much, not sure tho :(

Yeah, Hannah's very congested and stuffy. It's a newborn thing... according to her doctor. I took her in thinking she had RSV or something crazy haha.


----------



## zephyr

I came home from hospital last night! I got no sleep the first night and I said I would stay the second if I had to but that I would prefer to go home after 24 hours of antibiotics.
Was told no that I would have to stay so an hour later I was sitting in my room just having a cry to myself and the doctor walks in and is all "whats wrong?!" Told her I was exhausted and missed home and she says well I have some great news, you can go home! 

OMG another night in there would of killed me! You can't even lay down with your babies cos I was worried they might fall out onto the hard floor so every interaction with the babies I had to be sitting or standing.
I was so glad to be home! Aria is now on formula over night and after breastfeeds. She has gained back 160 grams since friday and her suckling has improved slightly but she really is quite lazy with her sucking. She latches on and waits for the flow to start :haha:
Once the milk is flowing she will drink, its really quite strange having one baby who has trouble drinking and one baby who guzzles it back.

As for my lump I got told 3 seperate things. Doctors kept saying it was an abcess, the hospital midwives discharged me from hospital with mastitis as the diagnosis. My midwife thinks its a pre pregnancy problem with some blockage there that I will probably end up needing surgery for.
The lump is still there, I am still on antibiotics and if in 7 days it has not cleared I have to go back to hospital to get it cut open probably or so that is what I have been told. eeeeek but apparently I can still feed off it and it wont hurt while feeding. Wouldn't be so bad it it wasn't right under my nipple geez.

Everything else is going great, Aria has started sleeping abit longer. Last night was first night at home on formula and I got a decent sleep. They have started interacting with us a little more now, looking at us when they are awake instead of being all sleepy all the time. 
Today is my last rest day and tomorrow I am going to try my best to get back into my cleaning routine but juggle the twins the best I can. Hope it goes well. 

Hope everyone else is well! I really do have a lot to catch up on when I finally find the time


----------



## KendraNoell

I am so beyond exhausted, cried most of the day today, I couldn't imagine having twins when just one is so hard :(


----------



## Ems77

luci and bump said:


> This is probably a really silly question, well, two questions, but I feel like you lovely ladies won't laugh at me! :blush:
> Silly question one: Do you have to lose your plug before your waters break? I seem to be a lot wetter down there recently, but I don't think I've lost any plug, am worried that maybe I'm leaking fluid? It smells a bit strange, but not sweet like I've heard it's supposed to?
> 
> And silly question two: can you go into labour without any braxton hicks? I don't feel like I've had any, and its making me really sad that I'm getting so much closer to my due date without so much as a twinge :(

Just saw this. Been on a lot less due to hubby being on vaca. My water broke before I lost my plug. I lost pieces on the way to the hospital and through labor lol. Earlier that morning I went in because I thought I was leaking water. They told me no, but my water broke that night in earnest. Also, I didn't feel any braxton hicks with my first.


----------



## Ems77

wavescrash said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> actually cannot sleep now that she is asleep. I feel on edge like shes about to wake any second.
> 
> I know how you feel. That's me each night. I'm afraid to attempt to go to sleep once Hannah's sleeping because I swear, as soon as my head hits the pillow she wakes up :/Click to expand...

Oh, I totally feel both of you! I have been there!!! I absolutely HATE that feeling. It's one of the many reasons that hubs and I made our deal about this being 'his' baby, lol, before I got pregnant. I didn't want to go through that feeling again, and knew I probably wouldn't make it. 
:hugs: to both of you brave souls!


----------



## YoungNImum

Anti any signs yet? X


----------



## anti

Nothing yet!!


----------



## YoungNImum

:(


----------



## anti

We even dtd last night even though I'm sore down there coz the midwife said to just get at it. And nothing!!! Feel like this baby will never come!! It's been quiet around here recently!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Have you been givin an induction date? X


----------



## anti

Ya, 24th!! Want baby to come naturally before that though.


----------



## YoungNImum

Fingers crossed something happens before then x


----------



## rjsmam

hope the new & expectant mummies are doing well today

no news here either! yesterday i did some diy, built a shelving unit, customised it a bit by sawing bits off & painted it, then visited at hosp etc. today has been another active day, been for a walk, took my dad home from hosp, got him some shopping & about to cook some stuff for the freezer. this keeping active malarky clearly is doing nothing so might lie on sofa all day tom :haha:

hope to hear some news from you guys soon too!


x


----------



## anti

Ugh... So bored of this waiting game now. I don't want to go so far over that I have to be induced... Starting to feel like this baby will never come out!!


----------



## rjsmam

i haven't reached due date yet but am right there with you Anti! so do not want to be induced & my induction date is 2 full wks after edd - may 31st - so could even be a June baby....... meh



x


----------



## frangi33

nothing happening here either - i dont want to be induced as I wont get my home birth :(


----------



## yazzy

Come on the rest of the May babies!

Are any of you drinking raspberry leaf tea? It could be pure coincidence but I started my rlt on the Friday and had eaten a lot of fresh pineapple and I went into labour afew days later. 

We are doing well here, starting to understand the way Lola feeds which has made tonight easier. She feeds every 2 hours but takes a bit of milk then has to rest, generally I change her nappy to wake her slightly then she feeds again and is zonked til next feed time. I can't help but stare at her all the time amazed that we made her!


----------



## anti

I'm not drinking rlt. Couldn't find any at my holland and barrett and feel like its too late for it to make a difference. :( I started getting excited last night... Had loads of pressure in my cervix and the occasional cramp... Turned out to be nothing!! Well... I actually needed to fart which my OH thought was hilarious coz I never fart! I'm trying my best to enjoy my last few days without bubs but I don't want to be induced!!! Hurry up little baby please.


----------



## rjsmam

i only started rlt last wk after my mw apmnt - she asked if i'd been taking it & i said not as had heard not to if any history of breast cancer, she said she'd never heard of that so i've decided to drink it for the last few wks, 3 or 4 cups a day. i have wondered if it's the reason for the intense bhs!

i had the same last night, i'm continually getting the contractions/bhs every ten mins or so lasting a minute each... argh... as i type.... but last night they were coupled with cervix pain.. so i went to bed again to see if i could sleep through & here i am again this morning. gah am not getting excited again until i'm in sheer agony (how odd is that sentence!)


x


----------



## anti

Rjs I'm like that as well... All I want is to feel agonising pain every 3 mins!!! So crazy!!


----------



## rjsmam

anti said:


> Rjs I'm like that as well... All I want is to feel agonising pain every 3 mins!!! So crazy!!

lol........ we might regret that statement but jeezo we want our babies! i've got the flaming heartburn again which worries me he/she's moved upwards instead of down.. come on junior - head for the exit!!!


x


----------



## anti

My heartburn has got more intense as well!! It went away for about a week and now it's back and worse than I ever thought it could be!! 

I thought after two sweeps and losing my whole plug that something would be happening but still nothing!!! My edd by lmp is the 17th so maybe my scan dates were off? As long as baby comes before induction date I'll be happy!!!


----------



## rjsmam

ah yeah i was thinking that too! i originally had edd of 25th May but it was brought forward after scans - like you i reaaaaallly don't want to be induced! 

my dh is getting really impatient too lol


x


----------



## frangi33

ugh isnt it horrible that we're all wishing ourselves pain lol! I'm such a control freak and this baby is really teaching me a lesson as I have no control over when she comes and I really don't want a June baby.

I will be seeing the mw on friday do you think they'll offer me a sweep or not before 40weeks?


----------



## anti

I had my first sweep at 39+5 so no harm in asking. Some midwives are ok with giving sweeps early. Getting so impatient now. Trying not to get annoyed but I am. Doesn't help that everyone keeps messaging and asking if anything is happening. Urgh! Hurry up babies, may is going quiet!!


----------



## rjsmam

not sure frangi - my mw hasn't mentioned a sweep at all - i haven't made my 40wk apmnt yet, had hoped i wouldn't need it! but i suppose i better .....

anti - yep i am getting lots of msgs too & i feel like i'm disappointing them if you know what i mean!


x


----------



## venusrockstar

I had a sweep yesterday at my 39 week appointment. I have been in pain ever since. A lot of cramping this morning and I lost a lot of my mucus plug today. Please, please let baby come sooooon! I have really bad SPD too and with baby being so low now it's definately killing my pelvis.


----------



## anti

Went and bought some raspberry leaf capsules today. Gonna start taking them and see if they help. I know it's a bit late to only start taking them but it's worth a try right??


----------



## rjsmam

well it can't hurt to try Anti - thats my thinking :thumbup:


x


----------



## frangi33

rlt just gives me braxton hicks ugh - decided not to take something that causes me pain. keep sticking an evening primrose in every night though ;)


----------



## luci and bump

I phoned the antenatal assessment unit about the amount of discharge I've been having recently, and the woman didnt seem concerned at all! she said apparently its normal for discharge to change towards the end of pregnancy. I told her I want to come in for a check, because it seems to be even wetter today. She made me seem like I was fussing over nothing! Apparently all they can do if I go in is put me on a machine and do a trace? No idea what that is! So now I feel like I'm hugely over-reacting and stressing over nothing, but at the same time, I'm sure the wetness can't be normal! its soaking through panty liners and making my underwear wet!!


----------



## wavescrash

Are you going in anyway though? Soaking through makes me think it's your waters. I would just flat out say "I think my waters are leaking" instead of increased discharge because it does get watery and there's a lot more of it at the end of pregnancy but I still think it sounds like your waters. Good luck.


----------



## anti

So... What does the start of labour feel like?? I've been having pains since about 6 and now it's a constant ache over my whole belly and it's gets more intense every now and again. Haven't timed them or anything... Don't want to get too excited just yet. Not sure if the RLT tablets have anything to do with it??!


----------



## KendraNoell

I was soaking through as well towards the end and they didn't make a big deal out of it either. I think mine was a combination of discharge and sweat, to be honest :(


----------



## rjsmam

anti - yikes! i guess it's different for everyone but from what i can remember from having my ds i had my show then started feeling period type pains which were bearable until 4cm or so....... let us know how you go!!!

i have come to the conclusion that my mega tightentings are due to the RLT & am no longer going to be excited by them!!


x


----------



## anti

These are getting worse though... Does RLT make them get worse without it actually being labor? It's constantly sore now. Don't think I'll be able to get comfortable enough to have a sleep. I'm really hoping something is happening but don't want to get to excited! I'll see how they go and when I start struggling with pain I'll ring the birth centre.


----------



## rjsmam

anti said:


> These are getting worse though... Does RLT make them get worse without it actually being labor? It's constantly sore now. Don't think I'll be able to get comfortable enough to have a sleep. I'm really hoping something is happening but don't want to get to excited! I'll see how they go and when I start struggling with pain I'll ring the birth centre.

sounds v promising!! i've read to have a drink & lie on your left side & see if they subside? hope this is it!!!!!!!!!


x


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> These are getting worse though... Does RLT make them get worse without it actually being labor?

Initially when I started RLT, it gave me tons of BH but nothing like real labor pains. And they subsided after a couple days of using RLT. It didn't make the BH/pains get worse though so hopefully it's a good sign for you!


----------



## rjsmam

wavescrash said:


> anti said:
> 
> 
> These are getting worse though... Does RLT make them get worse without it actually being labor?
> 
> Initially when I started RLT, it gave me tons of BH but nothing like real labor pains. And they subsided after a couple days of using RLT. It didn't make the BH/pains get worse though so hopefully it's a good sign for you!Click to expand...

mine are defo worse since starting the tea, but i was having them before hand so not sure if it's just coincidence.... i have ordered a fresh pineapple in our shopping tomorrow too

keep us posted Anti!!!! 

xxx


----------



## venusrockstar

With my first baby I had a day or 2 of really bad period cramps all across my lower tummy with a few random stabby type pains between. 

I have been feeling those same period cramps all day today. They aren't incredibly painful, but they are very uncomfortable and it made it hard for me to sleep. I've taken some Tylenol and have been drinking water or laying down and they seem to let up for awhile, so I don't think it's quite real labour yet....but if they just keep coming closer and closer together and more painful, I would definately go in! Good luck!


----------



## anti

My whole belly aches and the cramps are like at the top of my bump. Gonna have something to drink and see if I can get some sleep and see what happens overnight... Hopefully they'll get stronger and stronger!!! Oh I so hope this is it!!!


----------



## anti

So after 4 hours of cramps getting stronger and more painful they've just stopped completely!!! So gutted!! Off to bed now and hoping I'll get woken in the night by pains again! Argh! So annoyed!


----------



## bumpin2012

Anti: I had several of these false starts, over several weeks. When I went into labour the pains were more in my bum, rather than my bump. They felt like period pains, but also like I needed to have a really big, uncomfortable poo! 

Luci: I had a lot of discharge, to the point I thought my waters had went. If you go in, say you think your water had gone.if you day discharge, they will assume discharge.

As for sweeps, I had 3 and none of them worked. I don't think I would have then again. I really do think that those things that "worked" were just coincidence, and that person would have gone anyways. Try to enjoy your last few days/weeks ladies. Even the quiet babies are a lot of work. Gabe isn't a fussy baby, but all the stress of breastfeeding makes life very difficult. I wish I had just enjoyed my last few weeks, rather than trying desperately to make him come out.


----------



## rjsmam

4am here.... heartburn o'clock - also forced to get up by the bh's squeezing every ounce outta my bladder....

grr Anti - i've had x2 evenings like that now too... it's so frustrating!

bumpin, glad to hear Gabe is doing well, and thanks for the perspective, think i'm going to try to just do that - enjoy this time before junior arrrves (except the 4am heartburn attacks!!). Out of interest did you take RLT? 


xx


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> I wish I had just enjoyed my last few weeks, rather than trying desperately to make him come out.

Same here :/


----------



## anti

Was woken up at 3:30am with more pains, like period pains and felt stuff dripping out of me so went and put a pad on. Pains were too uncomfortable so I took two paracetamol and managed to sleep till now. (7am). Period pains are getting much worse now again. I've got loads of yellow mucus coming out as well which I'm presuming is more plug. Hoping this is gonna be it. It hurts!! :) just want regular pains now.


----------



## bumpin2012

Rjsmam: I was taking the rlt, from 32 weeks. I had tons of bhc, some days very uncomfortable ones. I had close to 3 weeks of regular, bhc, 3 mins apart. I don't think my slow labour wad caused by the rlt though. My Dr told me it wad common in first timers to have that happen. Gabe is great. He was 6 lbs 13 oz at birth, down to 6 lbs 3 oz when we went home, and back up to 6 lbs 6.5 oz this past Tuesday. We have had a lot of trouble with breastfeeding, so next week I'm hoping he has gained a lot more.

Anti: keep us posted hun!


----------



## anti

Gonna start timing contractions now. Getting really painful and having loads and loads of mucus plug coming away. Hope these contractions become regular!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Anti... Sounds promising!!! I'll be checking for updates!


----------



## YoungNImum

Currently having contractions :D x


----------



## rjsmam

Yay good luck ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

bumpin thanks for letting me know - i was having the bhs before the rlt so it's maybe a coincidence, fingers crossed for a nice weight gain for Gabe....



x


----------



## wavescrash

YoungNImum said:


> Currently having contractions :D x

Good luck! Keep us updated.


----------



## frangi33

fingers crossed anti - thats exactly what the rlt did for me though and nothing came of it :(


----------



## yazzy

Good luck anti and youngNI. I will be checking by for updates!

My labour pains were just in my lower tummy and then radiated round my back a little. Luckily I got away with an easy labour or my pain threshold is higher than I thought it'd be!

I can't wait to see pics of more of our may babies! Rjsmam I hope its your turn soon aswell :)

Breastfeeding still going great here...although my god has she sucked too hard on one nipple...it is really sore lol. She only lost an ounce at her first weight in. 

Today we took Lola to become registered, she now has a birth certificate and slept through her first outing :) I think the baby blues might be kicking in as I have been feeling a bit down today...its crazy I love this precious little bundle so much...can any already mums tell me although we'll always worry about our babies it does get better?


----------



## yazzy

...


----------



## yazzy

Oh no I just wrote a long reply on my phone and its disappeared!!


----------



## KendraNoell

My BH were upper belly contractions. My early labor felt more like period pains and that I ate something bad and it was coming out. With that said, the first 2 hours of my labor I spent living in the bathroom, emptying out. 

I agree about wishing I wasn't so antsy to get him out of my belly. Would have been nice to enjoy the last few days of my pregnancy without having a baby to worry about! Although I would not wanted to have gone over due like some of you ladies :(


----------



## anti

Just quickly girls... My yellow bump turned pink at 5:44pm after a very quick 3 hour labor!!! Ashlynn Ann Lyons weighed 7lb 6oz. She had meconium in her waters so we being kept in under observation but we both doing well. I have a few stitches... Not sure how many and I'm a bit sore which is expected but we're doing well. :)


----------



## wavescrash

Ahh anti!!!! How exciting! That was quick but I'm glad you finally have your little girl. Congrats :) hope she's doing okay, love the name and wishing you a good recovery!


----------



## rjsmam

Anti ! ! ! ! ! Go you! Huge congrats on the birth of your daughter :kiss: wowees that was quick :cloud9:

i've just spent an hr on my gym ball whilst eating fresh pineapple & now drinking more rlt........... hurry up junior



x


----------



## yazzy

Yay Anti another pink bundle! So pleased you are both ok. I had to stay and baby observed because of no waters so I'm sure all will be well. Enjoy the precious first moments together. Can't wait to see a pic :)

Rjsmam keep bouncing and eating pineapple it won't be long and your baby will be here.

I have a nocturnal little girl on my hands tonight. She just wants to lay on my chest looking around bless her.


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats Anti! What a lovely name you have chosen! Enjoy these first moments.


----------



## YoungNImum

Rosalie Victoria born 19:17 weighing 6lb 12oz 

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/becec0a4.jpg


----------



## anti

Congrats youngni!! 

Ashlynn has been throwing up mucus all night! :( my poor little girl. I think she's settled now for a little bit so gonna try get some sleep!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Anti: Gabe was mucousy too. I think it was the main reason he had no interest in the boob. Keep working on getting it out. It gets better, I promise!


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> Congrats youngni!!
> 
> Ashlynn has been throwing up mucus all night! :( my poor little girl. I think she's settled now for a little bit so gonna try get some sleep!!

At least she's getting it out of her system! It's not fun though, that's for sure. Hannah's still a bit congested to be honest. It drives me crazy because she's such a noisy sleeper/breather and we can't get her cleared up no matter how hard we try.


----------



## yazzy

Congrats youngni, gorgeous little girl. I hope all is well.

Anti I hope she settles and gets rid of the mucous. 

Can't wait to hear more about all these new babies.


----------



## wavescrash

YoungNImum said:


> Rosalie Victoria born 19:17 weighing 6lb 12oz
> 
> https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/becec0a4.jpg

Congrats! She's beautiful and that's such a lovely name :)


----------



## rjsmam

YoungNI - Congrats!!! I was just thinking about you as you mentioned you were having contractions - Rosalie is beautiful!!!!

can't wait to hear more of yours & Anti's birth stories when you have time!

I am up with cramps again - no doubt they will tail off again but I couldn't sleep. Gah... 




x


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> I am up with cramps again - no doubt they will tail off again but I couldn't sleep. Gah...

Hopefully it turns into something!!!


----------



## rjsmam

they're coming every 3 or 5minutes - are lasting just short of a minute but are bearable, like the mega intense bh's again.... I can't tell if it's labour or not :wacko: it's 3am & I don't want to turf my ds out of bed unless i absolutely have to so am just going to try see how things pan out! you wouldn't think i'd done this before eh - in my defense my son is 9 :haha:

x


----------



## wavescrash

If they last that close for over an hour, I'd go in to be honest. I was the same way... you wouldn't know I'm not a first-time mom. Even now that Hannah's here. I'm more paranoid than I was with my first. But she's going on 7 so like you, it's been awhile.

I really hope this is it for you! Out of all the ladies who are most active in this thread, I believe you're the last one to go so let's hope your baby decides it's time to show up!


----------



## wavescrash

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m46iwiDyFg1qzzo2fo1_500.jpg

We finally got a Moby wrap and tried it out today. She calmed right down and fell asleep! It felt great to be wearing her and hands-free. Didn't hurt my back at all and felt really natural/comfortable. I can't wait to get more use out of it!


----------



## rjsmam

thanks Waves - I hope so too!! I'll give it an hour or so like you suggest & take it from there - might try bed again as the last few times i've been up with cramps (but not as bad as these) i've managed to get to get back to sleep! 

am going to get everything ready for the morning/school for ds anyway


x


----------



## zephyr

Congrats anti and youngni! 

waves - the moby wrap is a godsend! It is so comfortable. I read you arn't supposed to carry more than one baby in it so looked up on youtube and found out how to wrap two in one and managed to do that once but they are so heavy together! I felt pregnant all over again so have been wearing one at a time and carrying the other in my arms.

Max has gained half a kilo since birth!! Aria is still very slowly gaining :( I spoke to my midwife again today and had her weighed and she has only gained 60 grams since her last weigh in and is still 260 grams less than her birthweight.
I'm so worried about her, she looks so pale and sleeps so much compared to her brother. She is on formula now but even that doesn't seem to be helping her at all! 
Midwife said as long as she is gaining weight and lots of wees and poos theres nothign to worry about but if her colour doesn't change any time soon to take her to my gp to get her checked out properly.
Probably nothing, shes probably just one of those sluggish slow to start babies and I am sure she will pick up real soon but I can't help but worry.
I think because her brother is just thriving and hes right there next to her its hard not to make comparisons. 
No word on my lump yet, its still there with no changes. Antibiotics will be finished next week and will find out what the next step is on Wednesday.

Hope everyone else and their babies are doing well :D 

I am braving it out of the house tonight to do some grocery shopping, my cupboards which are usually way over stocked and looking pretty empty and I couldn't tell you how much take out we have had recently :p Cant wait to get some proper food again


----------



## yazzy

Rjsmam keep us updated! Won't be long and we'll have all our babies and have a new baby thread to help each other out. Really good to have you all to chat to on here!

Zephyr I really hope aria picks up soon. I can understand your worry when you have max to compare her with. She might like you say just be a bit slower to really get going and be absolutely fine


----------



## rjsmam

meh, i'm still here...... things got no worse but not really much better, got v little sleep & am so tired now so going to try sleeping again & will maybe call mw later to see what she says

zephyr - great to hear from you, here's hoping that Aria gains lots of weight really soon, & also hope that lump isn't worrying you too much & clears asap

waves - somehow i've only just seen your pic of the wrap now! too cute & you look great by the way!


x


----------



## luci and bump

Congratulations on all the babies!! Makes me want mine here even more now!
I went in to the hospital to be assessed, and they seemed pretty sure that it wasn't my waters, it was just an obscene amount of discharge. They hooked me up to a trace for an hour to track movements and then sent me home!
Had my 38 week appointment today, which has made me a bit upset and tearful :( After a pretty textbook pregnancy, I've been told that due to having no bloods done, I am now under consultant led care, which means I can kiss my birth plan goodbye :( I might just be being hormonal and emotional, but it seems stupid to me that, I haven't had any bloods done due to a severe needle phobia, which is why I set my heart on a water birth, yet I've now been told that is no longer an option. How the hell am I supposed to get through labour when apart from gas and air, the only pain relief available is through my greatest fear?!?
I'm absolutely gutted, and feel like I've already failed my baby, because I couldn't put my love for it before my fear :(


----------



## yazzy

Rjsmam I hope the contractions pick up for you, I had a slow start to labour but it did get more painful as time went on. 

I don't want to speak to soon but after feeling a bit down yesterday I feel more normal today. I pushed Lola in her pram to the doctors (its only a 5 min walk) to get her registered and make the Health Visitors aware she has been born. And after feeding her and handing her over to my OH I have just been out on my first little walk with one of my dogs and it was lovely to get out...although my hips/pelvis is a little sore. I am looking forward to taking Lola out to more places :)


----------



## venusrockstar

Congrats on all the May babies!!

I have been having contractions for the last 2 1/2 days. Last night from about 4-9pm they were getting a lot more intense. About 4-5 min apart, but still only lasting about 30-40 seconds long. Spoke to my midwife around 6 and she told me to hold out until they were closer to a minute long. Then around 9pm they just stopped :( So frustrating.

I thought for sure I'd be going in last night.

This morning I've had a few again, but they are very spaced apart and not lasting a full minute. I've been losing tons and tons of mucus plug though. 

I am due May 23rd, but I'm hoping she makes her appearance sometime this weekend :)


----------



## wavescrash

rjsmam said:


> waves - somehow i've only just seen your pic of the wrap now! too cute & you look great by the way!

Aw thanks!


----------



## frangi33

fingers crossed rjsmam and venus!

Nothing to report here - still pregnant lol! MW said today that if she hasnt come by next thurs I will get my first sweep. tbh I'm not too uncomfortable but tired of waiting now - willl have to do plenty of walking this weekend :)


----------



## zephyr

I forgot to say Aria vomits heaps has done since birth. Everyone kept telling me it was normal but this was insane amounts of spew, almost whole feeds. Once we switched her to formula it was easier to get an idea of just how much she was vomiting.
Last night when I did the shopping I brought a thickened formula for regurgitation and she has kept all her feeds down since last night!
My midwife said to try another one after using this one for a few days but if the other one I try doesn't work then we will have to stick to this formula for now. I really hope this is just her problem, the vomiting mixed with really passive suckling.

Max spent the night making growling sounds at me, it was pretty funny.

My lump seems to be a tiny bit smaller today, I hope I'm not imagining it! but it does seem less sore so fingers crossed its starting to clear.


----------



## yazzy

Ahh zephyr that's good news about Aria. If she was sicking up loads that explains the low weight gain. Fingers crossed all goes well now.

I was just looking at water baby classes which they do here...quite expensive but meant to be really good. Can't wait to take Lola swimming.


----------



## KendraNoell

My little man is 2 weeks old today! In some ways it feels like each individual day drags on and on, and then altogether it feels like its totally flown!

The Dr's are very pleased with his weight gain- they want the baby to be at birth weight again by 2 weeks old. By 10 days he was 2.5 ounces over birth weight and today at 2 weeks he is 5.5 ounces over birth weight, at 7lbs 1 oz :)

As for me, I tried very hard to breast feed, after a few days it was obvious that I wasn't producing as much as the little guy wanted and he and I would sit up all night being so frustrated with everything. Gradually I was supplementing formula and finally two days ago I pulled the plug on breast feeding. I attribute his awesome weight gain to the formula. Honestly, my theory is if baby is happy and mom is happy, that there is going to do more good for this child than the bond of breastfeeding, especially when it isn't really a bond when both mom and baby are irritable, tired and stressed. My demeanor and attitude has changed a 180 since I went to formula and it allows dad and grandma more freedom to come and help me out when I need a break and we don't have to work our lives around each feeding. 

I'm glad I stopped when I did because I haven't totally ruined the idea of breast feeding. When we try for another I will give it another go. If I would have tried for a few more weeks I could have ended up hating it so much that I wouldn't have given my future children a go at it. Luckily I found a lot of support on BnB for mothers who gave up on breast feeding for whatever reason (I haven't pumped or breast fed in over 24 hours and I'm not even engorged, just a little sore, which means I am really not producing anything at all) and my family supports me 100%. I have had a few snarky people make comments about formula feeding but honestly I gave him my colustrum when he was first born which is the best stuff for him, and when I get really engorged I will manually pump enough to take the pain away and maybe have some stored to give him a breast milk bottle every now and then. But I am happy with my choice.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> I forgot to say Aria vomits heaps has done since birth. Everyone kept telling me it was normal but this was insane amounts of spew, almost whole feeds. Once we switched her to formula it was easier to get an idea of just how much she was vomiting.
> Last night when I did the shopping I brought a thickened formula for regurgitation and she has kept all her feeds down since last night!
> My midwife said to try another one after using this one for a few days but if the other one I try doesn't work then we will have to stick to this formula for now. I really hope this is just her problem, the vomiting mixed with really passive suckling.

Hopefully she starts improving even more and things do a complete turnaround for you!



KendraNoell said:


> In some ways it feels like each individual day drags on and on, and then altogether it feels like its totally flown!

Same here! Each day is the same thing over and over, drags on and on and on but then I look at the bigger picture and she's already 3 weeks old, not too far from being 1 month old! I can't believe it :)

We've already talked about the BF thing but I'm glad you made your decision and that it's one you feel better about. We had about the same experience regarding BF so I understand 100% where you're coming from and feel the same way as you do... I gave up before I hated it completely and didn't want to try again in the future. Hopefully things work out for us both when that time comes.


----------



## KendraNoell

So with the Moby wrap, is there an age where you're supposed to wait until you use it? What about the regular baby backpack things? Just wondering if there is an age restriction.


----------



## wavescrash

The Moby wrap is intended for babies between 8lbs and 35lbs and not for preemies unless a doctor okays it. But there's a "newborn hold" which is the way Hannah's in the Moby in the picture I posted. It's supposed to be really good for babies with colic or reflux problems because they're kept upright. As for the other types of carriers, I don't know.


----------



## KendraNoell

I just read up on them, I have one of the front-carriers and I was just thinking how much easier it would be to run errands that way.


----------



## wavescrash

One thing I've read is that the backpack type carriers aren't good for LO's hips or back. I don't know if it's at a certain age, only certain carriers or how reliable that is (forget where I read it even).


----------



## rjsmam

hey ladies.... can't believe how old your babbas are already!!! 

zephyr - here's hoping that lump is reducing & hope the new formula works out

kendra - definitely sounds like you've made a wise decision re the feeding, bf-ing just isn't that easy for some people & you have to do what's best for your lo & yourself

afm - well obviously i'm still here & still pregnant!! a friend asked me how I was on facebook & I commented that was dreading going 2wks overdue - a young male friend commented something along the lines of 'embrace it & baby will be along when ready'....... i commented in return that as soon as he was 40wks pregnant with a space hopper up his jumper, then we could talk about 'embracing it'..... i have been bouncing on my ball, have eaten a whole pineapple & trying to keep active..... i don't want to be induced!!!

anyhoo - hope everyone is having a great wk end

x


----------



## zephyr

No new babies yet? I thought for sure I would come back to some baby announcements!!

Aria kept all feeds down over the weekend with the new formula :D Her passive sucking is really drawing out the time of feeds though! Sometimes we sit for over an hour feeding her. 
I hope her next weigh in on Wed is good news.
Max is so funny, his growling he started he has kept doing it. cracks me up.

Took this photo today Aria with the green bib, Max in the blue. She had just tried to claw her eyes out :/
 



Attached Files:







Copy of 2halfweek.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## yazzy

Great news about Aria, really pleased she is doing well. Lovely pic of them both, they are very cute.

Kendra you can't feel bad about giving formula, you have to make the best decision you you and your baby. 

Rjsmam I'm thinking of you and hoping your baby arrives this week...come on LO! 

Lola has her 11 day midwife appointment today. If all is well they will sign us off to the care of the health visitors. She settled into 3 hourly feeds yesterday and last night which was good. She spends a little more time awake every day and absolutely loves her cuddles!


----------



## frangi33

ah its so lovely to hear about your bubba's!

Today is my due date but no signs yet - I was hoping by now I would have lost a bit of my plug or had some false starts but I've had nothing - send me some magic labour dust ladies - plllllllllllllleeeeaaasseeee?!


----------



## anti

Frangi sending labor dust your way!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I'll have to update the front page at some point, just don't have time to do anything anymore!! This newborn thing is hard work!! I love her to bits but struggling with the breastfeeding a bit and the lack of sleep and all that!!! Ash has a slight tongue tie so latching her is harder than it should be. My nipples are so incredibly sore coz I had to use nipple shields to get her to latch but she was only pinching my nipple. Had a very good assessment today and am now managing to latch her without the nipple shields!!! Yay!! We have been referred for her tongue tie and might new to get it snipped, but I'm hoping that we can work around it and get her gaining weight and latching properly so that we don't have to go that route. I can't imagine having to put my baby through that. :( only time will tell I guess and hoping that breastfeeding will get easier over the next week and not hurt so much!!! I was on the verge of giving up at one stage but feeling a bit better today. Will see how we go though coz it takes about an hour to an hour and a half to feed her... Then not long after she's looking for more so it's really tiring! Can't believe how time consuming things are these days!! 

Anyway... I'm off to have a cup of tea before she wakes for another feed. Thinking of you all.


----------



## frangi33

ah anti glad to hear you're getting help and you know what the problem is - a friend of mine had a baby with a slight tongue tie and they decided it wasnt worth having anything done and managed to work around it - so fingers crossed for you both.

Oh and thanks for the labour dust - I think I need heaps of it lol :)


----------



## rjsmam

hey all... am now overdue & starting to worry about being induced...... having loads more cramps all day again today & after ages on the gym ball am now having intense tightenings & pressure but it'll probably tail off again :wacko:

frangi - bucketloads of labour dust to ya....

anti - good to hear from you, i've never heard of getting it snipped it sounds scary, i hope the weight gain piles on & it gets easier for you 



x


----------



## yazzy

Frangi and rjsmam sending you both lots of labour dust! I hope your babies arrive soon! 

Anti I know a couple people who's babies had tongue tie and had it snipped and they said it wasn't that bad so try not to worry. I hope you can work around it tho. 

Lola had her 11 day midwife appointment yesterday and all was well. The midwife said they like to see babies have got back to their birth weight...well this little porker was 6lb 1oz born, 6lb at 5 days and at 11 days was 6lb 11oz!! The midwife was amazed lol. My days are flying by at the moment but I am loving every minute of them.

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## anti

Yazzy that's great about Lola!! Are you breastfeeding?? 

Thanks everyone for the encouragement about the tongue tie. My nipples are so sore from using nipple shields and ashlynn not latching onto them properly!! Hoping my nipples will feel better soon now that I have her latching directly to the breast! This breastfeeding thing is really challenging and its so tempting to give it up!!


----------



## yazzy

Anti yes I'm breastfeeding and its so much easier 2 weeks along. I was really sore and would wince when Lola latched on but now its absolutely fine so if you can stick at it, it definitely gets easier. Everyone told me the first few weeks can be really hard but after that its ok as long as your producing enough milk etc. Although Lola has always latched on ok she even finds it easier now and I swear her face lights up when she knows what's coming. How are you getting on with everything else? I've had a very chilled couple weeks which I think has helped. 

Going to try to attach a pic I took of Lola this morning....
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120522-00573.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rjsmam

yazzy - that pic is adorable - the wee darling!!! the socks are like big snow boots on her, too cute!!!

x


----------



## yazzy

Hee hee thanks rjsmam...the thing is her feet must be really long because they actually fill the length of the sock foot bit lol. Very cute how they reach her knees tho. Its so hot here today I thought I'd let her legs have some air!


----------



## RBurnett

Not been on here for ages but wanted to congratulate anti on the birth of your baby :)


----------



## anti

Thanks Rachel!! How are you and jenson getting on??

And yazzy-thanks for the encouragement. I'm going to try stick to it. It can only get better!! :) latching is getting alot better ad although my nips are sore from the nipple shields, they aren't gettin worse so shes definitely latching better. It still hurts but I can bare it now. Last night my boobs were really engorged, think my milk came in properly!! But I was struggling to get her to latch so had to give her formula. She's latched this morning though so all ok. She doesn't seem to eat for as long today as well, which makes me think my milk is in better and flowing easier so she doesn't need to feed for as long. I keep having to wake her to feed her during the day coz she doesn't wake on her own. I'm presuming that's normal though. Midwife is coming today to do heel prick tests and stuff... Dreading it!!! My poor baby. Also dreading to see how much weight shes's lost. So nice to hear that breastfeeding does get easier... I just need to be determined and stick to it.


----------



## bumpin2012

Breastfeeding does get easier... thankfully. Determination is the key. Gabe and I are still struggling away, but slowly making some progress. I'm still having to use a nipple shield (which I REALLY freaking hate!), but now only needing it on the right side, or if he's really frustrated. I have the nurse coming back to see if I can improve his latch. Poor baby sucks a lot of air and is getting terrible gas pains. Yesterday he screamed for hours, and nothing seemed to help...poor baby.

Don't give up Anti, as long add she is making progress, and is gaining weight, its worth it!


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> Thanks Rachel!! How are you and jenson getting on??
> 
> And yazzy-thanks for the encouragement. I'm going to try stick to it. It can only get better!! :) latching is getting alot better ad although my nips are sore from the nipple shields, they aren't gettin worse so shes definitely latching better. It still hurts but I can bare it now. Last night my boobs were really engorged, think my milk came in properly!! But I was struggling to get her to latch so had to give her formula. She's latched this morning though so all ok. She doesn't seem to eat for as long today as well, which makes me think my milk is in better and flowing easier so she doesn't need to feed for as long. I keep having to wake her to feed her during the day coz she doesn't wake on her own. I'm presuming that's normal though. Midwife is coming today to do heel prick tests and stuff... Dreading it!!! My poor baby. Also dreading to see how much weight shes's lost. So nice to hear that breastfeeding does get easier... I just need to be determined and stick to it.

If you're too swollen or engorged it'll be harder for her to latch on so if they get like that again, try had-expressing before hand to make them a little softer and that should help her latch.


----------



## yazzy

Anti was just going to say the same as waves. One of the midwives said to me if baby hasn't fed for a while or your a bit engorged then hand express for a few minutes and then put baby on as they will latch on easier.


----------



## frangi33

hope the midwife check goes ok anti - I hate the idea that my baby has to have injections or a heel prick :(

Well another day for me and I'm still pregnant and still at work lol!


----------



## kwood

Hi anti just a quick note to say that my son had his tt snipped and he didn't even cry but it made bf so much easier so I wouldn't rule it out if offered.


----------



## rjsmam

hey all, still pregnant here! a brief me me post.......

just had a big shock..... my cat has beaten me to it! she very unexpectedly gave birth to 2 kittens today & we didn't even know she was pregnant :shock:

she is a wee teeny cat & we couldn't have been more shocked! at least it'll take my mind off being overdue!



x


----------



## frangi33

how awesome - congrats!


----------



## anti

kwood - thanks for that!! I've been so worried about it because I dont want to hurt my baby but knowing that your little boy was ok makes me feel better and I might just go ahead and get it snipped. I've been referred anyway and they say it takes about 3 weeks for the referral to go through and get an appointment and all that. Ashlynn has been feeding much better today so hopefully tonight will be easier as well! My nipples are still sore but Im hoping they will get better over the next few days! 

Here's the first ever pic of my little princess. :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats to those of you still BF-ing and sticking to it. I had to use nipple shields from the get-go but my boy is so strong he kept knocking them off me with his hands and by the time he could latch on he was so hungry that he just got frustrated. My problem was a combination of his latching issues plus the fact that I wasn't taking care of myself as I should and I think that stopped my milk production. I haven't breast fed in a few days and I did get slightly swollen for half a day but nothing anymore. I don't really feel bad about it as I thought I would because I tried and I gave him my colostrum which is most important, but he has put on so much weight and is so healthy looking that I can't blame myself for providing him the best instead of watching him struggle on my breast just because I wanted to prove myself. 

After spending several hours in the ER and going home because I was tired of waiting after finding blood in my son's spit up when we got to the Dr the next day they were almost positive the blood was from me- and his spit up was the entire amount of expressed milk I had been able to get- at that point I said, this isn't working anymore, neither of us are happy, and I switched fully to formula.

Trying to get used to the fact that he poops a LOT less on formula. Anyone else FF'ing having the same issue?


----------



## bumpin2012

Kendra: I say Kudos to you for how hard you tried! In the end Im glad you did what was best for your own sanity and Jackson health, despite the snarky comments that I saw on facebook. Jackson is sooo freaking adorable! My friend combi feeds her 3 month old, and her LO only poops twice a week...


----------



## wavescrash

KendraNoell said:


> After spending several hours in the ER and going home because I was tired of waiting after finding blood in my son's spit up when we got to the Dr the next day they were almost positive the blood was from me- and his spit up was the entire amount of expressed milk I had been able to get- at that point I said, this isn't working anymore, neither of us are happy, and I switched fully to formula.
> 
> Trying to get used to the fact that he poops a LOT less on formula. Anyone else FF'ing having the same issue?

Hannah spit up lots of blood when we were BF because my nipples were so scabbed and raw and sore. The first time it happened, I freaked out and yelled at the ped's answering service and burst into tears thinking my baby was dying haha. My Mom quickly told me it was likely due to my nipples.

And yes... Hannah poops far less while on formula than when she was BF. It took some getting used to but I looked it up and formula fed babies can go 2 days without a bowel movement. It takes them longer to digest the formula than it would the BM. There are some formulas that are already partially broken down (Good Start being one of them) so they'll have more frequent bowel movements on formulas like that than some of the others. The only cause for concern with less dirty diapers is if they go something like 5 days without one or when they do go if it's hard and pellet-like which means they're constipated. Hannah will have 1 dirty diaper a day now (instead of 7 or so while BF) and sometimes there's a lot but sometimes there's barely anything. She's also on a partially-broken down formula (Alimentum) so it goes through her a little faster than other formulas. And she has a lot of gas problems so sometimes she barely passes anything and sometimes the diaper is explosive haha.


----------



## yazzy

Kendra yep you will have less dirty nappies as formula is harder for the body to break down so not as many poops!

Oh my little princess has been harder work tonight. Went to bed and she fed and fed and fed. I couldn't stop her lol. Then she wouldn't sleep in her moses basket and I'm getting exhausted. Its the oh's first day back at work tomorrow so didn't want to wake him either. I'm that tired I forgot to change her nappy! Anyway all fed and changed now and I'm hoping that we now get a little sleep!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yazzy- maybe you're having a growth spurt! I think Jackson is having one right now too! He's been eating a 3 oz bottle less than every 2 hours.

Waves- he is pooping once a day, but it is a LOT of poop so I guess I shouldn't be concerned. Its those poops that as soon as you start wiping you're stimulating their bum and they just go and go and go... LOL as long as he's having one a day I think I'm ok. And I know he's not constipated since the poops are definitely nowhere near hard, and I've still been giving him one bottle with karo syrup once a day just to keep things moving, but I don't think I really need it. He has TONS of wet diapers a day so if he wasn't going at all I would be more concerned.

I am really not looking forward to shelling out money for circumcision :( Hubby lost his unemployment and I'm not getting any income working so we really can't afford it :( Luckily the Dr said that as long as he's under 12 lbs we can do it which because he was so tiny before we can wait until almost the 2 month mark to do it. I would be back to work by then so it would be easier.


----------



## wavescrash

KendraNoell said:


> Its those poops that as soon as you start wiping you're stimulating their bum and they just go and go and go...

Hahaha yeah, most of ours are like that. We waste so many diapers because of it.

So in "Hannah news" - On Sunday she seemed rather 'off' to me. She was spitting up A LOT more, and more each time. Twice she projectile spit up and it was at least an ounce each time. She normally has 1-2 dirty diapers a day but in one hour, I changed her 3 or 4 times and each time the diaper was overloaded with poo. It was a different consistency and color than we're used to (and she's been on the same formula over a week now.) She felt warm but our thermometer sucks so I couldn't get an accurate temp. She was out of it and just staring off into space, lazily sucking on the bottle, etc. I was worried with how much she was spitting up and pooping out that she was dehydrated (since she was rather sluggish and felt warm.) I called her pediatrician's after-hours service to see what I should do to "rehydrate" her in case she was actually dehydrated. They said that since her front soft spot was sunken in we needed to take her to the ER. We did and she was given an IV with fluids and had blood drawn. She screamed the place down and I hope to never hear those screams again. The doc said her blood work was a little "off" (high potassium that turned out to be okay) and because she's so young, all they do is eat/sleep/poop so when one of those things is off, they get concerned. They admitted us to the Children's Hospital downtown. Once we were transferred, Hannah seemed to get better. OF COURSE!

We stayed just one night and in the morning they concluded it was likely just a gastrointestinal virus that worked it's way out as well as her suffering from reflux (like I thought she did... saw her ped about it a week ago.) We went to a CPR course, a reflux course and were discharged. Her fever was down and back to normal, no more loose stools, a lot less spitting up, wide-eyed and smiley. We see her doctor on Friday for a follow-up and will probably get meds for her reflux (her doc said she'd prescribe them if she didn't improve after adjusting to her new formula after a week.) Today has been really rough though. She's SUPER gassy so that on top of her reflux and her going through the 3 week growth spurt, we've had a long and tiring day. She's barely napped, she's screamed most of the day and it's been hard figuring out which ailment is causing the discomfort. She's back to spitting up a lot, eating more often (we're trying to give her less each feeding to help with the reflux/spitting up but she starts going insane because she's still hungry.) Both OH & I are near our breaking points today. Everyone keeps saying "Oh it gets easier!!!" But not soon enough.

I also hate that she's so calm and "normal" when anyone else is around but when it's just me and OH, she's a terror haha. Nobody believes us that she's as bad as she is. They just think we're being dramatic because we're tired and whatnot but she really is a handful. On the plus side, my Mom is putting in her two-weeks notice at work tomorrow so she'll have a ton of free time to come help out or babysit and give us a break more often.

Well OH is getting too frustrated with her for my comfort so I'm off to take over and have some words with him.


----------



## zephyr

Had my babies weighed today. Max gained another 300 grams in the past 5 days. Aria gained 200 grams but still has not gained back to her birth weight so now my midwife wants me to go see my gp asap and get referred to a pediatrician :( She said her heel prick test came back fine but its possible they missed something there worst case scenario, best case is she just has a really senstive stomach.

The thickened formula is the only reason she gained those 200 grams but of course we cant have her on it for long as her poos have started hardening up, so today we switched back to a standard one but shes back to vomiting again :( This is so frustrating! The thickened formula is only meant to be short term to give her tummy a rest cos shes still too little to use it.
I expressed yesterday and she threw up the whole lot. Tried the normal formula again today and we thought we were in the clear but she vomited it all back up on me again just before.
This sucks, but will ring my gp in the morning and hopefully see him tomorrow afternoon.

Hope everyone else and their babies are well!


----------



## yazzy

Zephyr have they looked into s dairy intolerance or something similar for Aria. 

I've been out with my mum visiting friends today and Lola was pretty chilled the whole day. The health visitor came round today and was lovely. Gave me loads of useful advice and was really pleased with Lola. She had her hearing test and all results clear and she was weighed again and is now 7lb 1oz...so she's piling on the weight! 

I hope everyone else is doing well and settling in with their babies. I could have ranted at the oh who seemed to think I should have had dinner ready tonight...ummm its not gonna happen whilst I'm settling with baby.


----------



## rjsmam

had a sweep at the mw's this afternoon - she said i was already 2-3cms and thin/soft/effaced so all those tightenings i was having have been doing something....... currently bleeding quite heavily & think am having contractions........ am trying not to get too excited as i seem to have had so many false starts


x


----------



## zephyr

Good luck rjsmam!!

Yazzy. Im not sure. If it was would she still vomit breastmilk?
Waiting for the doctors office to bopen so i can book in hopefully they dont take too long finding out whats wrong.


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Good luck rjsmam!!
> 
> Yazzy. Im not sure. If it was would she still vomit breastmilk?
> Waiting for the doctors office to bopen so i can book in hopefully they dont take too long finding out whats wrong.

If you're eating anything with dairy in it, she would vomit breast milk. One way to tell if your bf baby has a milk or soy intolerance is to cut both out of your diet for a few days and see how baby reacts after feeds. Hannah spit up breast milk and is on a hypoallergenic formula (not milk or soy based.)


----------



## zephyr

Oh wow i didnt even know that! I was drinking alot of milk when i wsas feeding her. That makes me feel a bit better all the possibilities my midwife was saying were kind of scary and i been trying to not think the worst but when its ur little baby not doing the basic thing like eating properly its hard not to. 

I have an appointment in about 6 hours.


----------



## KendraNoell

I couldn't believe it today, I got Jackson weighed and less than 3 weeks after birth he is 7 lbs 13 oz, which is over a lb above his birth weight!


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Oh wow i didnt even know that! I was drinking alot of milk when i wsas feeding her. That makes me feel a bit better all the possibilities my midwife was saying were kind of scary and i been trying to not think the worst but when its ur little baby not doing the basic thing like eating properly its hard not to.
> 
> I have an appointment in about 6 hours.

Oh I completely understand. But from all I've read/researched and been told... you can help determine if a baby has a milk or soy allergy by eliminating them from your diet and seeing how they do that way. Hopefully that's all it is with her :)


----------



## KendraNoell

My sister took this pic today he's so beautiful :)
 



Attached Files:







156452_10150916336032002_507592001_9812680_1167896072_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## zephyr

Well they are going to treat aria for reflux which I find strange since she never cries or seems uncomfortable at all. I have been told to keep her on the thick formula since its the only one she is keeping down. Was prescibed medication for constipation for her because of the thick formula. And given gaviscon to try in expressed bmilk or other formula to see if she stops vomiting then. Going back in a week...........i guess they have to rule out everything and this could be quite time consuming then? I hope this is all it is! I dont know enough about reflux to know myself but i always assumed babies were very colicky if they had that.....aria is definitely not colicky she sleeps and eats thats it.


----------



## rjsmam

Sheesh another me me post.... But quite exciting me thinks

Eva Mairi was born at 6.37am in the birthing pool at the hospital, 7lb 9oz & gorgeous :cloud9:

X


----------



## frangi33

ah congratulations rjsmam! beautiful name, can't wait to see piccies!

So is it just me left? I had a sweep today, 1 cm dilated so my body is thinking about maybe having a baby....surely there's someone else still waiting?


----------



## hoping29

I am still waiting!!Don't get a sweep until 41 + 1!


----------



## frangi33

Ah hoping! I was sure there was someone else!

How come not till 41+1 is that just when they can see you? How are you feeling are you super ready or still ok?


----------



## luci and bump

Congrats rjsmam!!! So many pink babies over the past few days! Can't wait for pictures, and more pictures of all the beautiful May (and April) babies :) I really like the idea of us having a baby group too, talking to you ladies is less scary than asking the entire forum haha

I'm still waiting too. I don't get a sweep until 40+1 either, but I'm only 39 at the moment. Had an appointment with the consultant today to discuss my birth now I'm under consultant led care. They said because I've had a problem free pregnancy, not to rule out a water birth, but its very unlikely they'll find a midwife who would be willing to assist me in one, because they can't guarantee I have no infections etc in my blood, so they wouldn't be too keen on putting their hands in the water. I spent 20 minutes attempting to have my bloods done, but all it resulted in was me throwing up and nearly wetting myself from fear :(
So all in all a pretty crappy morning! :( Pretty much wasted my day too, as I got there at 10:45 and have only just got home!

The only positive is, we finally!! got the OK from the estate agents, so we collect our keys at 12pm tomorrow :D Can't wait to move into our beautiful new house!


----------



## cliqmo

I am still waiting but I have been bad for neglecting BnB lately :blush:

I am 39wks today and have stretch and sweep booked for my midwife appointment at 40+1 xx


----------



## wavescrash

zephyr said:


> Well they are going to treat aria for reflux which I find strange since she never cries or seems uncomfortable at all. I have been told to keep her on the thick formula since its the only one she is keeping down. Was prescibed medication for constipation for her because of the thick formula. And given gaviscon to try in expressed bmilk or other formula to see if she stops vomiting then. Going back in a week...........i guess they have to rule out everything and this could be quite time consuming then? I hope this is all it is! I dont know enough about reflux to know myself but i always assumed babies were very colicky if they had that.....aria is definitely not colicky she sleeps and eats thats it.

Hannah has reflux and I will say she's a very fussy and colicky baby. We haven't given her meds yet though. We follow-up with her pediatrician tomorrow after the hospital stay from earlier this week and she'll be prescribing something then. I really hope it works. She started spitting up stomach acid and bits of formula yesterday :/ In doing research on it though, I have read there are some "happy spitters" so maybe she falls under that category?

It's weird though because from what I remember reading, Aria was having weight gain issues correct? But she's not fussy. Hannah's gaining weight just fine but seems to be in constant pain from it. Silly how these little babies work! Hopefully all that helps her though!


----------



## wavescrash

luci and bump said:


> The only positive is, we finally!! got the OK from the estate agents, so we collect our keys at 12pm tomorrow :D Can't wait to move into our beautiful new house!

Congrats on getting the house!



rjsmam said:


> Eva Mairi was born at 6.37am in the birthing pool at the hospital, 7lb 9oz & gorgeous :cloud9:

How exciting!! Congrats dear! Beautiful name!


----------



## wavescrash

Hannah spent the night at my Mom's again last night so we could catch up on sleep from the hospital stay/the last few days. Her reflux is getting worse and her appointment is tomorrow... can't come soon enough!

I can't believe she's 4 weeks old tomorrow and will already be 1 month old on Sunday! Where has the time gone?!?!


----------



## venusrockstar

I had my little girl on Monday May 21st. She was born at 9:27am weighing 7 lbs 9 oz and 20" long. Her name is Fiona Mae. 

My water broke around 3 in the morning when I rolled over in bed and after 6 1/2 hours of natural labour (gas & air) and a total of 12 minutes pushing, she was out and in the world :) My midwife let me leave 3 hours after the birth (straight from the birthing room) which is what I requested since I have a 22 month as well and didn't want to be away from her. 

Breastfeeding is going pretty good and I am healing nicely.
 



Attached Files:







Fiona-006.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7









Fiona-012.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hoping29

where i live they don't do sweep until at least 7 days post due date!! Which sucks. If the sweep doesn't woek I am hoping they will take me in before the jubilee weekend for induction as don't want to be lwft until after then!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats rjsmam and venus!

Waves yeah aria lost more than 10 percent of her birthweight and was gaining very slowly when we put her on formula cos she was vomiting most of it. The biggest weight gain was the last but only because of the thickened formula which she keeps down but she is still just under her birth weight.
She sleeps a lot she was very colicky att the start but that was cos she was hungry.
You sound like you are having such a rough time with hannah! Im so sorry hopefully she gets over whatever it is soon and the meds u get work. I have not tried ours yet will be trying later today. Let us know how ur appointment goes!


----------



## frangi33

Congrats on the new house luci!

Good luck for your sweep cliqmo, nothing has come of mine 24 hours later so fingers crossed something naturally happens before my next one on thursday next week!

Hoping good luck for your sweep too!

If either of you havent had a sweep before i didnt find it too uncomfortable but was a little shocked with the amount of blood so if they do it at your home make sure you put a towel down first - I didnt!

Venus, what a lovely name - congratulations on such a lovely birth :)

Sorry about the silent reflux waves - hope you get something that helps asap x


----------



## luci and bump

I am so, so excited!!!! We get our keys in just over an hour, to the beautiful house I showed you all a few months ago :D :D 
I did 3 solid hours of packing last night, but had to stop because I was getting really bad pains in my bump and back. Maybe doing more packing and unpacking today will kick start baby into action! 
It is so, so hot today!! but I can't wait to move into my beautiful house! Am a bit nervous about living with my OH for the first time though!!!


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations rjsmam on your little girl, lovely name...that was also on our shortlist before we settled on Lola. I hope you are settling together. 

Venus congrats on your beautiful arrival aswell...so many little girls! 

I bought Lola a playgym yesterday and she seems to really enjoy it. She's even managing to grab the hanging toys so glad I got it. I've tried her with some tummy time and she is quite happy with that aswell. 

I've got my little nephew later so he and Lola can spend some time together.

I hope everyone else is well today.


----------



## bumpin2012

Zephyr: My mom was telling me that I had a very similiar issue as Aria. In my case, it was because the esophageal sphincter was n't fully developed and that was why I threw up so much - maybe this is what Aria has. In my case, it just got better with age, but in some cases I think there is a procedure they can do to help tighten the sphincter.

Waves: Thats so great that you have your mom close by to help! Hannah is certainly making her mommy run circles!

Luci: Congrats on the house!!

Rjsmam: YAY!!! Finally!!! What a lovely name! I hope all is going well! Congrats hun!

Venus: Congrats of your LO too!

hoping: Im of the opinion that sweeps will only work if your body was going to go into labour anyways. I had 3 VERY favorable sweeps, and Gabe was still nearly a week overdue!

and now for Gabe News: Gabe is still struggling. We had a Dr appt on Wednesday, and sadly he had lost weight, and when I had the breastfeeding nurse in, we realized that while he was latching on, he wasnt actually drawing any milk out, and so his bad mommy actually hadn't fed him in a day or 2. Now he's pretty much refusing to latch, and when he does, he has this flutter type sucking with very little swallowing. So now we have to supplement with formula. I'm trying to pump, but I'm not getting very much out like I was a week ago... I think the time he wasn't drawing any thing out affected my supply. And him not doing his part with breastfeeding now isn't helping things. So the nurse is coming back today to weigh him and see if we can get him back on the boob. We are now onto the last ditch effort. What we are doing is working on his latch, and once we get him well latched, we insert a tube into the corner of his mouth, with the other end in a bottle of EBM or formula, so that when he sucks, he gets a bit of the top up, which will help keep him motivated to keep on sucking. It looks pretty complicated to set up, but its all I can do to get this kid on the boob. If this doesn't work, Im going to have go to straight formula. Im completely devastated and heartbroken, as I was sooo looking forward to breastfeeding, but Gabe's needs come before my wants.


----------



## KendraNoell

I posted this in the other May thread I'm in but I hope that some of you having issues with BF and the guilt associated with it find as much comfort from this thread as I do- its about BF guilt and just tons of women who tried and weren't able to successfully BF for long for whatever reason:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/f...astfeeding-guilt-grief-support-thread-80.html

As for me my chunky butt is almost 3 weeks old tomorrow! He was very very crabby yesterday which I attribute to a growth spurt= taking in way more formula than usual= tummy aches and gas= getting overtired from the gas and pains=super fussy. He slept almost through the night (funny I say that now, to me, "through the night" used to be at least 7 hours sleep, now if I can get him to sleep 4 hours its "Through the night" LOL). So I am hoping this weekend will be relaxed and calm.

Kinda bummed, was going to go out on the Harley with the hubby on Monday for a memorial day ride with a bunch of people, and was going to drop Jackson off with Grandma for the day, but the weather is supposed to be horrible and although I have leathers and rain gear I don't want to be riding in the rain at all... so kinda bummed. I asked my mom last night if she would tell me if I was asking too much of her because she does come over a few times a week to help me and she told me I wasn't, but that at some point she was going to stop coming over to give me naps because I should learn to sleep when he sleeps. It's so much easier said than done! I swear as soon as my head hits the pillow I get maybe an hour tops before he's up. If he's in the living room with DH or my mom he will sleep for hours so that's why I always ask someone to come by! But it's getting easier, my body is getting more used to the 3 hour stretches of sleep.


----------



## bumpin2012

Great link Kendra!

Gabe is up to 6 lbs 9 oz! He gained 3 oz in 2 days! Had the nurse back today, were trying this sns system that tires a bottle of supplement around your neck and a tiny tube goes from the bottle into baby's mouth when he latches.its supposed to encourage baby to suck while on the breast to help strengthen the jaw. Iknow few people who have done this and it worked for them. So going to continue with the formula supplementation, and hopefully as Gabe gets bigger, his latch improves and we can do this successfully...


----------



## bumpin2012

Double post


----------



## wavescrash

bumpin2012 said:


> Waves: Thats so great that you have your mom close by to help! Hannah is certainly making her mommy run circles

She really is haha. It's even better now because my mom put her 2 week notice in at her job so she'll have even MORE free time to help us out. She's likely going to be our babysitter so I can return to work.



bumpin2012 said:


> were trying this sns system that tires a bottle of supplement around your neck and a tiny tube goes from the bottle into baby's mouth when he latches.

Good luck with the SNS. A friend of mine on Facebook has been successfully breast feeding with one and her daughter is closing in on almost 2 years old? Maybe a little over a year old... but still, it's helped her big time. She uses donor milk as well so that she's not supplementing with formula and her daughter only gets breast milk - an option for you if it works and you want to avoid formula for whatever reason.


----------



## wavescrash

Took Hannah back to her doctor for a follow-up from her hospital stay. She's still 8lbs 6oz (she was the same on Monday when we were discharged) and her doctor tried to get away with saying "Well, because she had a virus, it's hard to say how painful the reflux really is for her." This was after a week prior telling me, "She has thrush and just started a new formula so it's hard to say how painful the reflux really is for her." I wasn't leaving without a solution so she prescribed Prevacid solutabs. I have to give her the first dose in a few minutes here which should be fun & challenging.

It just aggravates me... they say because Hannah's gaining weight that it can't be "that bad." My child screaming bloody murder because of her reflux is bad enough for me to want to help alleviate the pain any way I can and all the precautions they told me to do (elevate her bed, keep her upright after feeding, etc) doesn't do a darn thing. So fingers crossed this RIDICULOUSLY EXPENSIVE medication works.


----------



## zephyr

Good luck waves i hope it helps :)

Kendra thanks for the link imma have to get on the computer later and have a look! I feel very guilty that im breastfeeding max but aria is on formula :( i dont get much time with her cos max is always on the boob. 

Bumpin that is interesting actually.....the medication we were given doesnt really help much but the spewing seems to be getting better very slowly over time whether thats cos of the meds or what i dunno but im testing her out on expressed milk later today hopefully she keeps that down! Sorry for your troubles too i hope everything works out. 

I brought an electric pump cos the manual one was a pain in my ass and have been trying to express for aria. Managed to get 100mls this morning so will test that on her later with the meds. I hope she can keep it down. Jst cant get over how easy the pump is! 

I was going to try my cloth nappies today too i have gone thru so many disposables!! We go thru a big huggies box of 108 nappies in about 4 or 5 days its just madness!! 

My lump has gone down too....still there but a lot smaller. Hoping it doesnt cause too many more problems. Just glad i didnt have to go back to hospital. 

Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## zephyr

Cloth nappies was a complete failure, I got shat on. Max decided it was a great time to do one of those newborn really explosive poos and it went everywhere!! all out the sides and everything. 
He usually poos often in manageable amounts so I thought cloth would be okay but he got me a good one!


----------



## rjsmam

Hey all, a quick update from my phone. I'm due a proper update & will do so when I get chance to turn laptop on!

We had a 6hr discharge from hospital so we were home same afternoon Eva was born. I will write up my birth story soon - have been having flashbacks but already its fading. I have stitches & a graze (nice) & currently agonizing nipples when Eva latches. She's not been weighed yet so I not yet sure if her feeding is ok. She wants to feed 24/7 & had v little sleep so I hope all this nursing is successful! Need to buy nipple cream today for sure!


X


----------



## wavescrash

The constant feeding is to help build your supply so hopefully it's going well for you!!


----------



## yazzy

Rjsmam thanks for the update. And yep keep up with the constant feeding, this will help bring your milk in and give you the right amount for Eva. 

Can't wait to see pics if her! 

I was hoping to get a little sleep before heading out for a bbq but little Lola doesn't want to be unattached from me so am currently relaxing with her. Its so hot here at the moment can't sit in my living room because its boiling!


----------



## KendraNoell

I am so glad it hasn't gotten super hot here in Washington State yet. We've had some nice days but it isn't getting above 70 which is fine with me! We live upstairs and don't have AC so I don't want it getting too hot for LO.

I can't believe LO is 3 weeks today! And that I have to go back to work in a little over 3 weeks :( Not sure how we're going to do the daycare thing... my mom is unemployed right now and if she still is in 3 weeks she may be willing to watch him but I don't know. Hubby isn't working but goes to school, he isn't supposed to have classes during the summer but if he doesn't go to school we don't get a stipend for housing like we have been getting from the VA. So we're between a rock and a hard place. Hoping things will align for us in the next couple weeks.


----------



## rjsmam

thanks Waves! i think my milk is coming in properly today too so hot painful breasts which makes me need to feed - but pains like red hot pokers when she latches due to chapped nipples..... youchies!


----------



## anti

Rjs I had the same problem when my milk came in. Still struggling with my boobs now and get engorged and all that... I know it's gonna take a few weeks to settle down. Can't wait till this breastfeeding is established and no longer hurts! Also looking forward to her being a bit more stable and be support her head and stuff. I'm so scared of this newborn stage! not looking forward to OH going back to work next week and me being on my own. He does so much!!


----------



## yazzy

Lola went to her first bbq yesterday which was lovely. The only annoying thing that I'm concerned about is someone kept letting their son touch her and kiss her...yes I didn't get chance to stop them and he had an awful cough!!! He wasnt ill and was running around all over the place but I'm so worried now that Lola might get a cold and she's too little for that. I'm hoping the antibodies I'm passing on through feeding her will stop her getting anything.


----------



## KendraNoell

My LO won't sleep in the crib or bassinet but will sleep in the bouncer- I believe because he is surrounded with padding in the bouncer and it simulates the womb. I bought a sleep positioner and have seen the horrible reviews of it because of babies that are able to turn over in their sleep suffocating with them. I don't intend to use it longer than a couple weeks to get him used to sleeping in the bassinet and since he can't roll over yet I am hoping its ok... I just don't know how else to get him to sleep in the bassinet. I've tried rolled up receiving blankets, and swaddling him (he breaks out of it, doesn't like to be tightly swaddled anymore), so I don't know what else to do. But if you google sleep positioner there is nothing but horrible articles and warnings about them :(


----------



## frangi33

Just a quick post to say I'm still here and still pregnant!

First sweep didn't work but this morning I've woken up and found for the first time that I've lost a bit of plug - only a bit but it means a lot to me now I'm overdue, my poor feet are so swollen nothing I do gets them down in this heat so fingers crossed I go into labour soon.


----------



## zephyr

Good luck Frangi and yep you must be ready to go any time surely!! Good luck, least you know now that within a week you should have your LO :D

Kendra, how frustrating! I dont know much about the sleep thingee but I hope it works! I've been sleeping Aria in a bouncer too for her puking. 

So its been a few days and at first the meds we were givn seemed to have worked but we are back to Aria vomiting every feed again and have had to start using the thickened formula more right when we just had her constipation under control!! GRRRR I hope she doesn't go back to being constipated :( We have another appointment on Thursday for a follow up so we will see what our next options are since the last lot were useless.


----------



## KendraNoell

can you put dark karo syrup in her bottle? my dr said to do 1/2 tsp in 1-2 bottles.


----------



## luci and bump

Zepher- sorry to hear things dont seem to have improved :( how is Max doing?

I'm still here, and still pregnant lol. I havent had any twinges or anything, and i don't think i've lost any plug, so its looking like i'll be a june mummy instead! Please don't kick me out though haha.
I moved in to our beautiful new house on fri, so now i'm officially living with a boy for the first time ever!!! So far we've survived a trip to ikea, assembling flat packs, and him accidently pulling a cupboard door off in the kitchen, so fingers crossed things will be ok!! 
Friday was the hottest day we've had in cardiff, by a long way! Its getting cooler again now, with a nive bit of breeze. Am buying a cheap paddling pool today, so i can sit and wallow in the garden like a hippo. 
Have got the midwife on fri, at 40+1, where i'll be offered a sweep. Not entirely sure if i want one, i've heard they hurt and i'm a bit scared!!
Starting to get nervous about labour now, and am torn between being.uncomfortable and wanting baby out, to being scared of labour and wanting it to stay in lol


----------



## frangi33

I know how you feel luci, i keep getting waves on panic and thinking im not ready to be a mum - bit late now lol!

Glad you are enjoying ur new house!

thanks zephyr I may well be a June mummy but hope not! Sorry to hear Aria is having such a hard time I guess its just finding the right balance of feed and medication, fingers crossed you get it sorted asap


----------



## hoping29

Had my firsy sweep today about 3 hrs ago. Apparently I was 50% effaced and 1cm dilated and my cervix was posterior but moveable. It was uncomfortable as he tugged my cervix forward and gave it a vigorous massage but not painful. Its just odd and over.quickly. Plus my theory was if I.couldn"t.cope with that how would I deal with the actual labour. Not holding out much hope this will do anything and have a second sweep booked for Weds night and then plan for.induction Fri.if still no baby!


----------



## anti

Good luck ladies still waiting for your bubs!!! I look forward to hearing birth stories!! I really should get mine done but this newborn stuff is tiring and I hardly get any time to do anything!!


----------



## zephyr

Kendra - what is that? My doc gave us Coloxyl for constipation but it doesn't seem to be helping much :( We are literally screwed either way, we feed her the thick stuff she gets constipated even with the meds and extra fluids, we give her other formula she pukes too much of it. Uggh

We find out if she has gained more weight tomorrow she was only a little off her birth weight last week so hopefully she has gone over it now! 

Max is doing great, he has grown so much! and he is so alert and has started making cute little sounds every now and then. But mostly growls lol it is so cute have never heard anything like it! Aria gives a disapproving look to people, raises her eyebrows and Max growls, they make a great team

I have more pics to upload, will do when I get a chance, we just got back from town which was sort of a mini disaster.....babies decided they actually would rather be at home and just wouldn't settle till we got home. Which is fair enough I guess but I wanted to show them off to two people I promised to at my old work, but again both were not there!! Talk about bad timing.


----------



## zephyr

Oh yeah come on May babies!! Some of you are going to be June babies :p

OMG I cannot believe it is June already!! A few more months away and some of us would of been posting for a year in this thread can you believe it?!


----------



## frangi33

Wow Zephyr - the growling sounds awesome - u'l have to record it or video it, what a character!


----------



## anti

Ashlynn's weight is up to 8lb today!! I'm done beating myself up about not breastfeeding. I'm pumping all her feeds now so it's the same milk anyway and we're both happier. Got her tongue tie appointment on the 13th though so will see what they say. There might still be hope to breastfeed after that. Hope everyone else is ok. Zephyr I hope they sort something out for aria. Sounds like a nightmare not knowing what's best!!


----------



## rjsmam

Well done anti! 

Zephyr - urg sorry about the trip to town, we are just about to try a trip to shops! Aria's feeds must be a worry - have the drs suggested any alternatives?

Waves - hope your doing well! 

Good luck to the ladies waiting!!!

Eva was weighed today & has lost 4oz which apparently normal for first wk. We were bit worried as she has very obvious jaundice, had soooo many runny poo nappies yesterday & wants to feed constantly. The health visitor said is all normal though. I've not had more than 3 hrs sleep yet & last night she fed on & off & refused to be put down til 4am. Am hoping she gets a better routine soon!

Xx


----------



## KendraNoell

zephyr I am not sure what another name for Karo Syrup would be called, basically the only things its used for are constipation and baking. You can find it in the baking aisle of the store, its like a high-sugar corn syrup type thing and its really thick. I put a 1/2 tsp in a bottle at night and a bottle in the morning to get things moving if I feel like he's not pooping a lot.


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls, hope you are all well.

Zephyr sorry to hear you are still battling with Aria's feeds, it must be a worry but I'm sure all will be fine soon.

Lola is doing well, we've been to the seaside today and had a fab afternoon. At the moment it is easy taking her everywhere because she's happy as long as she is fed and has a clean bum.

I'll try and set up a new group discussion thing this week that we can all chat on.


----------



## zephyr

We have another appointment tomorrow afternoon! Well we made some progress Aria was weighed today and she has gained 400 grams in the past week phew!! So she is now above her birth weight. Both Max and Aria weigh the same two weeks in a row! so he gained 400 grams also....:D

We decided to try the goats milk formula we have here in NZ, I heard good things about it, we have limits on how many cans you can buy here htough. 2 for standard and 1 can limit for goat.
There were 3 cans at woolworths yesterday and we brought one (3 times the blimmen price as normal formula) and we tried it and she kept it down without any medication, had a few spills but no full on vomiting. We gave her the thick cow one over night and she was really uncomfortable and grizzly most of the night so this morning we went back to goat and she was fine! 
BUT today when we went back to the supermarket to get another can, they were gone!! and every other supermarket in our town is out of stock and doesn't know when they will get anymore in. 
So we rang Karicare and they said there is a huge shortage for the raw materials and don't know when they will have more and the best they could offer was have their nutritionist ring us back with another alternative.

I was going to go back and get all those cans yesterday cos I had a feeling it might work from everything I had read and I am kicking myself that I didn;t! I was worried about spending $45 per tin and have it not work, hell just buying one tin on the off chance it may not work I was worried.
Will be talking to gp tomorrow and see what he suggests, maybe there is something close to what we got that I can use instead.

Really glad she put on weight though, finally!! At least that thick formula did something good for her


----------



## frangi33

yay Zephyr, thats brilliant news! Can you order any online perhaps?


----------



## yazzy

Goats milk is much better for people than cows milk. We have a shop near us that sells formula goats milk. It would cost a fortune to send out to you tho. We have tonnes of the stuff here.

Here's a pic of the little lady today...3 weeks old today and we're off to town with my sister to find her some new clothes!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120530-00644.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rjsmam

That's great news Zephyr! Bummer about the cans being gone - was going to suggest online too?

I'm on day 3 of the in laws staying - they leave later today & am congratulating myself for not strangling the mil

X


----------



## yazzy

Rjsmam hee hee about the in laws. Mine are lovely but visiting was enough for me when Lola was first born!


----------



## luci and bump

So this morning at 1.45 my yellow bump turned pink :) i was in active labour for just over an hour! My pains started to get regular at 5.30, and went into hospital about 9.30, was told i was 2cm, but they said i could stay. 2 hours later i had got to 4cm, and they said they'd check me again in 4 hours and i would hopefully be 6cm. Turns out, 10 mins later i was pushing! We ended up needing a vontouse, and i have a very slight internal tear, but they said it's small enough to heal itself.
So Evelyn Frankie Pybus was born at 1.45 this morning, weighing 6lb 8oz :) she is absolutely perfect :) i can't believe i got my baby girl!!! I'm completely over the moon :) xxx


----------



## anti

Luci congrats!! So far all the yellow bumps have turned pink!! Super quik labor as well. Well done you!! I thought my 3 hour labor was a quick one! Hope you are feeling ok. Try get some rest when you can!!

Is anyone else's baby really noisy when they sleep??! Ashlynn can be really noisy. Sometimes she sleeps soundly but other times she grunts and groans and squeaks and moves around and I go running over and she's sound asleep. I'm getting exhausted from checking her everytime she makes a noise.


----------



## KendraNoell

congrats luci!!


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Luci...another pink one!

Anti yes Lola can be pretty noisy and if you move her when she's sleeping she squeaks loudly!


----------



## bumpin2012

Congrats Luci!

Anti: My yellow bump was blue!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Luci!

Naw cute pic Yazzy :D

OH's nana checked the supermarkets in her town and found a couple of cans for us yay! We sent the money through and she picked them up for us today and will post them so that will get us through the next few weeks anyways, long enough for us to figure out whats going on

Went to the doctor today and he said it definitely sounds like a milk intolerance or allergy just with her being really sluggish and stuffy and sleeping heaps on milk formula and when we switched to goats formula 'waking up' and being more perky and full of colour.
Basically we continue the goats milk for two weeks then we switch back to cows milk based formula, see if she goes back to vomiting and being ill and if she does he will then refer us to a pediatrician who will be able to set us up with a formula that will be right for her. So thats good news!! kinda....would rather there was nothing wrong with her but am glad we are making progress.

I had a really really bad day today ladies :( This twin thing is soooooooo hard. Most days I cope cos I have to and usually its easy but today both babies were upset and hard to settle, Max just wanted to eat and eat so I think maybe a growth spurt? I dunno but I spent most of my day crying, I didn't eat till after lunch and even then i had to order a pizza and pick it up after I dropped my son to daycare just so I could eat something cos making myself food at home is impossible when I am here alone and we ran out of snacks.

Long story short OH rang me when I had a bit of a meltdown crying into my pizza lol (it sounds really funny now that I have reached the end of my day and survived when 6 hours ago I was seriously wondering how on earth I would make everything work out today) and he came home from work early to help me, I probably would not have made it to our appointment if he didn't. 

This twin thing has been great and I have been trying to stay positive through out but days like today phew!! Its so incredibly hard! I just hope theres not too many more of these days and cant wait till we can get this home help sorted, I am in desperate need of a cleaner.


----------



## anti

Zephyr it's ok to have a melt down. I have days like that and I only have one baby!! You are a legend having two. You're doing a great job and you're allowed to have a good old cry sometimes. Glad you're managing to sort something out for aria. You'll feel better once that's all sorted out as well. 

I have the health visitor coming round today. Gonna ask her about ashlynn's sleep.... She is unbelievably noisy and wriggly in her sleep!!! It gets worse everyday as well!! I'm so tired and my poor OH is exhausted with work and everything as well. Hope this phase passes soon!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Me an both girls are well Rosalie was weighed yesterday by HV an is finally above her birth weight by 1oz MW is out today to weigh an check her swollen breasts. Eva is such a sweet big sister if Rosalie makes a peep, she straight over saying aww baby shhh an gently rocks her Boucher, she melts my heart! Altho she isn't to keen on holding an touching Rosalie yet, she's pretty content just doing her own thing. 

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/01e466e0.jpg


----------



## frangi33

Congrats luci - you got your may baby a day early!

Zephyr glad you managed to get some goats milk - I hope things go a lot better moving forward x 

anti I know babies can be very snuffly in their sleep, we plan to put our lo in her own room straight away with monitor and sensor, hopefully it will mean she won't be waking us up with every snuffle as OH works really long hours and needs his sleep

youngnimum that photo of rosalie is adorable - she looks like butter wouldnt melt!

I've got my second sweep today - only 12 hours left till june!!! I'm going to ask the MW about induction as my official overdue date is on Tuesday which is a bank hol here so I'm hoping they would squeeze me in tomorrow rather than on a bank hol when they are likely short staffed and busy?


----------



## wavescrash

Zephyr- glad your mil was able to get some of that formula for you. I know how frustrating it is trying to find one that works. We've been going through it as well. And you're allowed o have a meltdown!!! Cry all you want! It's the only stress reliever us moms really have.

Anti- I've read so many things (while searching about stuff were going through with Hannah) where moms said they had to put their LO in their crib at a week or two old because they were just such noisy sleepers. Hannah can be pretty obnoxious too. I'm just not yet comfortable moving her out of our room haha.

I think I'm going to strangle OH. Normally he's super helpful and we take turns feeding her at night. Because of her reflux we have to keep her upright at least 25 min after each feeding. Tonight he took the first feeding and I recall seeing him come back to be and I happened to glance at the clock and take note of the time. When I woke to feed her next, I saw he wrote on the fridge she had 3oz at 12:50am. He put her to bed at 1:09am. So he basically fed her and put her right down... not keeping her upright. Which explains why I heard her spit up and kind of start choking on it and I had to jump out of bed to clean her up and make sure she was okay. Furthermore... he put her to bed while she was still awake and she stayed awake the next 3 hours until I just fed her (I only know because I kept waking up and hearing her in her bassinet. Since she wasn't fussing much I kept trying to get some sleep so I wouldn't go crazy with sleep deprivation (she barely naps in the daytime so I can't sleep when she sleeps, boo!) He has a tendency of doing that at night- putting her to back to bed when she's still awake and wonders why she's fussing not even an hour later. Take the extra 20 min to rock her after the bottle (since we have to keep her upright that long anyway) and kill two birds with one stone. That's what I do every late night feed and always put her back down near sound asleep. He was up with her for maybe a half hour yet it's an hour later and I'm still sitting here with her (rocking her after her feed.)

Needless to say I'm going to have a few words with him "in the morning." yesterday morning he woke me early because she was fussing and he "didn't know what to do." I got her calm and asleep in 10 min and of course he says that's the one thing he didn't try. Then last night when she was fussy again, he had to nerve to get frustrated. I flat out told him "You give her to me early in the morning because you can't handle it after a few minutes and then I'm home alone with it, with no help all day long and you deal with an hour of it after work and you're frustrated?! I don't even want to hear it!!" he shut up pretty quickly haha. Yeah it's frustrating and at times annoying when she screams and fusses especially if we can't figure out why but at least when he's home and dealing with it, I'm here too to help figure out why or a solution or to take turns. During the day it's just me with no help, no relief... just a screaming baby. Yesterday I realize I never went to te bathroom until nearly 5pm! I had to go just never got the chance or forgot to. Same with eating. And I didn't even get to finish my dinner because I had to take over with Hannah because she was fussing and my food got too cold.

So yes... I'm going to have some words with him. Anyway time to put her back down and attempt a little more sleep myself.


----------



## hoping29

My hospital can't find a bed for me until Sunday (14 days over) and even then thats not a given!! I have to phone up to see if there is a bed free. I am a little worried as I have read stuff that risk of problems to baby increases drastically after 42 weeks.


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh hoping I am so sorry how frustrating to be that overdue and seems like nobody is really worried about it. Did they ever have an issue figuring out your original due date or anything, like could you really not be that many weeks? Just trying to help you figure out something to make you feel better. I hope that baby comes on its own for you by Sunday!

I am feeling pretty down lately, I guess my facebook has been really negative, its not intentional, I just whine a lot about how tired I am and how my husband gets to go out and do things with friends and leave the house every day and how I'm stuck at home unless i want to cart the baby out and about to just do basic things- its frustrating. I hate it when people comment on my status about how lucky I am because they were a single parent or because they had a scare with the baby and how they never took anything for granted because they almost lost them, or whatever, and then some of my husbands friends had posted about how I always call him out and make him look bad- sorry but I've tried telling him face to face many times how upset I am with him that he seems to not care that I spend all day with the baby and I need down time just as much as he does, if he isn't going to listen to me then I'm going to call him out on it. That's just how I am. And I KNOW I'm lucky. I know it could be worse, I could have a truly collicky baby, I could have had more pregnancy complications, I could really be a single mother and not have the help (however small sometimes) of my husband, and the help of my mom and other family members, but when Jackson is crying for hours and I'm sitting here alone trying everything to get him to calm down it still FEELS like its the worst thing in the world. And I hate it when people try to make me feel like my feelings aren't important.

Anyway- vent over, baby is crying again :/


----------



## kwood

Anti - my yellow bump was blue as well, but you are right there have been a lot of yellow bumps turning pink

I can't believe my little boy will be a month old on Saturday already. I am starting to slowly get the hang of this parenting thing (i'm sure everything will change as soon as I figure it out) I never understood how much your life does really change when you bring an infant into the house. I have new found respect for young single mums and mums with young children already in the house, I don't know how they do it. 

Last night was my first night alone with Sam, I took my mum to Heathrow at 5 am yesterday morning and my DH is in Paris for work this week. We have seemed to survived (DH home at 9 pm tonight so I guess there is still time for it all to go pair shaped) We haven't really done much though, managed to get some laundry done and a tesco delivery scheduled for tomorrow (thank goodness for online grocery shopping). 

I hope everyone else is doing well with their little ones and hope to hear about the births of the remaining 'May' babies.


----------



## anti

I forgot about the yellows turning blue! you ladies were a lot earlier than the pink ones! 

Hoping sorry to hear about there being no beds!! How annoying. Hope your bubs makes a move soon for you! Annoying that it takes so long for them to schedule an induction. I had an induction date given to me 2 days before my due date just incase I never went natural within 2 weeks. 

Friday tomorrow!! Yay! I love weekends coz I have my OH home all day. I miss him so much when he's at work!


----------



## KendraNoell

My OH is staying home with me all day tomorrow because he's going away for the night on Saturday and I'm nervous about my first overnight alone :(


----------



## frangi33

Looks like I'm having a June baby :(


----------



## rjsmam

frangi - hang in there honey, can't be long now

YoungNI - Rosalie is gorgeous & looks very content having a snooze!

kwood - i feel the same, I can't believe Eva's a week old - a month seems so grown up!

Kendra - you're definitely entitled to call out your dh, he really needs to be supporting you more. is there anyone else you could talk to that might get through to him, his mum/family? I hope he pitches in really soon & you the support you deserve

hoping - yikes re the bed, what happens if they don't have a bed, do you have to head to another hospital?

waves - how did the words with dh go? i'd be so annoyed! hope you got some more z's

zephyr - glad to hear you managed to get hold of some goats milk to keep you going. it is SO ok to have a meltdown. honestly i often think of you when i'm exhausted & imagine how hard twins must be. 

anti - how did you get on with the hv? did she have anything to say about the noisy sleeping

afm - well my girl is really starting to sleep much more, not for hrs & hrs but just more often. I'm so pleased! she lost 4oz at her first weigh in, now 7lb 5oz, but that was only day 5 so the hv said it was all very normal. my dh is still home on pat leave & has been so good. as he can't do any night feeds he's been getting plenty sleep but has being doing every single bit of housework/cooking etc. we're so enjoying this time together & he's dreading going back to work. we have lots of visitors, some of them our friends kids wanting to see the kittens lol.

i also managed to write up my birth story, as i want to have it as a reminder of such a special time..... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...1032859-water-birth-eva-mairi-24-05-12-a.html


xxx


----------



## anti

The health visitor went well. She said that babies can be noisy sleepers and it's nothing to worry about unless I think she's breathing funny, then to get her checked out. She just squeaks and moans kicks around alot!! Very distracting when I'm trying to sleep but I love her to bits! 

Lovely birth story Rjs!! I really need to do my birth story at some point!


----------



## cliqmo

Wowee look at all these gorgeous arrivals!! :cloud9: 

No sign of our little one, got a sweep booked for this afternoon xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Sorry Frangi, couldn't imagine going that long without having the baby, I'm glad I had him at 38 weeks 4 days cause I was miserable so I can only assume you are just ready for this to be done. I don't miss being pregnant at ALL I can tell you that much!

DH has stepped up a lot since the Facebook incident where I called him out, he is staying home with me all day today as a compromise so he can go on a motorcycle run tomorrow and Sunday (overnight). I haven't spent a Friday with him in months because those are also motorcycle club days and he goes and does things with them every Friday, so the fact that he's staying home with me is a big deal. But he knows I wouldn't have let him go on this ride tomorrow if he didn't!


----------



## anti

Ashlynn has been so fussy today!! Not sure what it is! Growth spurt? Wind? Argh!! This newborn stuff is hard work. ESP with me expressing everytime she feeds. Takes so long and I'm getting exhausted!! Thank god it's the weekend and OH is here to help.


----------



## KendraNoell

That's why I finally threw in the towel on BF-ing... I hated being attached to a pump and not really getting the bonding I wanted with my son. Now I have more time with him. That and not pumping more than an ounce at a time after all that work either :(


----------



## rjsmam

any reason you're pumping Anti? I've not even thought of it yet - am just feeding on demand & so far it's getting easier every day

i'm currently waiting patiently for news of my ds - talk about never a dull moment in my house - he came home earlier screaming after a football bashed his thumb, it's very swollen & dh has taken him to a&e. hate not being there with him but Eva was crying & ds was so sore so dh just whisked him off. a&e is mobbed apparently & they waiting for xrays...


x


----------



## anti

Rjs I'm pumping coz ashlynn has a tongue tie and won't latch. :( got an appointment with the specialist on the 13th but still seems like ages away!! My right boob keeps giving me issues as well. It's sore and feels bruised and just when I thought it was better it's starte up again. :( just so tired now....


----------



## rjsmam

aw i'm sorry you did tell us already - poor you - have you tried hot flannels etc, is the health visitor/midwives giving you support?


x


----------



## KendraNoell

How do you know if they have a tongue tie? My LO has an issue with the nipples on the bottle, I have to force his tongue out of the way to put the nipple in correctly, probably was why we had such a hard time with breast feeding, did anyone else have that problem?

Also, those of you not in the US be thankful! With a regular 10 hour labor and no complications, with an epidural, was over $20,000! And usually the patient has to pay 20% of that which is $4,000 but I think my out of pocket has been covered for the year so I shouldn't have to pay anything. But I know if you get a c-sec or any other surgery it can be up in the $100,000's !!


----------



## anti

Kendra, my midwife diagnosed the tongue tie. 

I've been discharged from the midwives and my health visitor came round once and said if I need anything to ring them. Don't feel like they are gonna support me as much as the midwife did. I just wanna cry!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Anti: firefly once the tt gets fixed she won't have a latch issue anymore. I hear ya on the pumping being exhausting. Here we are denoting to bf, then bottle feeding, then pumping! Its never ending...

Frangi: hang in there! Can't be much longer now!

Kendra: I think with a tongue tie, he would not be able to stick his tongue out far enough to have an effective latch...which could easily be the reason you found bfing so frustrating.

Arm: same crap different day. Gabe has days where he will bf, many days where he latches on and then just uses me as a pacifier. He lost more weight this week, and has been extra fussy. So I'm giving him a lot more formula than I would like... I'm starting to be able to pump a bit more on the right side, but not quite an ounce... I'm trying desperately to keep some milk supply in the hopes that Gabe will just get it one day and start bfing like an old pro, and I can rebuild my supply then. I'm really staying to feel I like were not going to be successful though. But I've promised myself that i would not quite before 6 weeks. I really wish there was a fixable reason for our issues, but sadly, there is not. It's just so frustrating to have a few good days, and then he loses more weight and I'm 2 steps back again.


----------



## yazzy

I'm sorry to hear that bf is a struggle for a lot of women, I know I am lucky with Lola even when she wants to feed every hour. I'm just struggling with getting her to stay in her miser basket....she'll manage an hour or ao then cry to get out. Just got a good few hours sleep but only because she was in bed with me!


----------



## KendraNoell

bumpin, my production issues were very similar to yours and I just threw in the towel. Luckily LO was gaining weight from the get-go because I had always been supplementing with formula and I didn't want him to take 2 steps back, exactly like you're talking about, so I just said to hell with it and stopped. I could never pump more than an ounce and a half on one side though. I believe it had a lot to do with my being completely stressed out and I wasn't eating at all. I lost 25 lbs in the first week and 10 the second. I have leveled out thankfully and feel a hundred times better but I am happier formula feeding him either way. I also am on some anti-d's that I needed to get upped and I knew if I did that it would pass through breast milk so it also allowed me to get the meds I need to stay sane and stay happy :)


----------



## zephyr

Sorry to hear some of you were having a bad day too :( 

Yazzy - I am having the same problem with Max, he wakes every hour or less to feed for cuddles and I gave up and he now sleeps with me in bed, it is the ONLY way I can get any form of sleep and function during the day. 
Arias on the bottle and she wakes often too but usually she will sleep on her own in her bassinet without a problem! 

Anti sorry to hear about the tongue tie and you having to express, that's hard work expressing that much, you have done really well :D 

I'm still feeling pretty down, me an OH have had a few fights recently, I guess we are hitting that stage where the sleep deprivation ffor both of us has worn us down so much we take it out on each other :( we have one baby each so neither of us get a nights rest. Its just madness!
I am hoping once this newborn stage is over things get easier, everything I read, the first 6 weeks were the worst, I believe it! 
Not every day has been bad though, overall its been much better than I expected but on the days where both babies are crying and I dont have enough arms, I start feeling quite desperate and all I can do is cry.
Hopefully OH doesn't have to come home from work again!

Aria has been on the goat formula for almost 5 days now and she has been holding it down great! she had a really huge chuck up tonight though and I am kicking myself cos it was my fault!! I didn't even think! |She was hungry and I thought I would try her on the boob cos I feel awful about not breastfeeding her but I didn't even think about the possible milk intolerance thing!! So an hour later after she had her bottle (after she had a bit of breastmilk) she vomited it EVERYWHERE the biggest vomit she has done in over a week so I reckon it was my milk that did it cos she has not vomited again since. I feel so bad, can't believe I didn't think!


----------



## rjsmam

aw Zephyr don't feel bad, you were just trying to give Aria the best - i can only imagine how shattered you & dh must be, but you're doing such a great job!

yazzy - exactly the same with eva! she wants to feed a lot & is starting to sleep more but isn't keen on going down in her moses basket. last night she spent most of the night in my bed but i don't find i can sleep properly

kendra - wowees, i guess we uk ladies should be ever grateful for the nhs - even when they seem to let us down!


dh got a call to say his dad had a mild heart attack so he's off to see him. It's a 3hr car journey on a horrible road which has only just reopened after 2 fatalities yesterday. made him promise & double promise to drive carefully. my ds also has a badly sprained thumb & is all strapped up, so is fed up that he can't go play with his friends in the nice weather. 


x


----------



## luci and bump

Am so loving being a mummy :) Evie is so happy and content all the time. She really isnt a fan of her moses basket though, so has spent every night in bed with me!

We've had lots and lots of visitors, which has been lovely :) todays visitors not so much though! my in laws are here, and my MIL and SIL are more than welcome to stay, but i wish they hadnt brought my FIL!! he's normally a lovely man, and he was really upset that he hadnt got to meet Evie yet, but he hung out here for an hour, then took my OH to the pub to "wet the babies head" They've just got home and they're shitfaced! I'm really pissed off with both of them! My FIL should have realised that my OH has a 4 day old baby to look after, so to stop at one drink, and my OH should realise that as i sold my car yesterday, we are reliant on him to go anywhere! 
I sent him out to get food for himself, just heard him come back and he went to go in the wrong house! I am absolutely fuming!!
Its hard enough breast feeding and being the only one who can feed Evie, but now my OH is wasted and I'm reluctant to even let him near the baby!!! Am i wrong to be fuming? he's going to be in a drunken sleep all night, and now he'll be hungover all day tomorrow! what makes it worse is his dad thinks its hilarious! And, they're staying here tonight! so i either sit in my room with the baby, or i have to sit around two drunken idiots, trying to bite my tongue!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Nope, you have every right to be pissed off, and I would say something to both your FIL and OH. That's totally uncalled for. What would they think if you took off and got hammered and then nobody could feed the baby? Would they let you do that? Probably not. So why would he get to?


----------



## yazzy

Luci yep I'd be fuming too! My oh likes a drink but today is the first day he's popping out for one since Lola has been born and she's 3 1/2 weeks old...plus he did ask aswell.

Well last night although Lola fed every 2 hours she was happy to go back in her moses basket and sleep with no fuss. I wonder whether she was a bit cold the other nights or something. I think it might just take a little time and making them feel reassured they aren't alone. Its a major thing for babies considering all they know is being coccuned and safe before they are born.

We've just visited more family and Lola has met some more cousins and now we're having a relaxing afternoon as we're sending her daddy off to the pub!


----------



## frangi33

hey luci sorry to hear the men in your family are being dicks lol

Well - I'm STILL here! Was due an induction today but it looks like it wont happen as the hospital are too busy - am just sat waiting at home to call back at 12:30 :(

This baby is never coming :(


----------



## anti

How annoying frangi!! Keep us updated!


----------



## KendraNoell

Do they do an ultrasound or anything to check on the baby when you're that past due? I know here they do a "biophysical profile" to make sure baby is ok.


----------



## zephyr

I hope you have had that baby Frangi!!

Everything is much better here :D I have had a really good couple of days.

Max smiled at me in the bath yesterday, HUGE smiles that melted my heart and he has started making little social noises and 'talks' to me when I talk to him, little uhhhs and grunts hehe so cute 

Aria has stopped puking so I think this goats milk is working good now. Saw my aunrty yesterday who sad her girls had very bad reflux, they were admitted back into hospital and the only formula one could drink cos of it was soy formula so I think the goat is definitely helping if it is reflux.
Shes been looking round heaps and making funny facials hehe so cute.

Hows everyone else?


----------



## KendraNoell

zeph I am glad that things are calming down with Aria and her digestive system!

I have noticed my LO making faces and almost/half smiles and what sounds like the start of laughs or just testing his voice out, so cute, I can't wait to watch him change and grow and see what his personality is like :)


----------



## zephyr

Aww how cute! Sounds like it wont be long till you are getting some big smiles too :D
I can't wait to see them grow either though in saying that they grow so fast!

I'm glad things have settled down too! She has had a really good couple of days, the last spewy day was when I gave her that breast milk. I mean she spills an awful lot, but most babies do. She has just stopped that awful vomiting she was doing and seems happier.

She was weighed today and has gained 700 grams since last week (I think it was 700, I'll have to double check cos it seems like an awful lot) same as Max. They have a 20 gram difference now :D


----------



## anti

Zephyr that is fantastic news!!! Well done you! Glad things are going so much better for you! 

I cant believe how much this weather is changing over here. Wish we could just have a nice summer already!! We've been given so many lovely dresses for ashlynn and I just hope the weather picks up soon so she can wear them!! I've started putting ashlynn to sleep in her big cot for day time naps so that she gets used to it. At the rate she's growing she'll be out her moses basket soon!! We have her tongue tie appointment next week. Gonna break my heart but hope they can help us and maybe I can get her back on the breast.


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone,

Good to hear everyone is getting on well. Zephyr its really good to hear the goats milk is working for Aria.

Anti good luck with the tongue tie appointment, I hope all goes well.

Frangi...I hope that baby arrives safely soon if he/she hasn't already.

All is well here, i'm getting Lola weighed this afternoon and can't wait to find out how heavy she is now. She slept well last night, fed at 11.30pm, 2.30am and then 6am before sleeping for another 3 hours. She is great fun, she's been very smiley especially when you pick her up at 6am...she makes a few noises and follows toys and people and grabs at her toys on her play gym.

It is horrible outside today and I know what you mean Anti as Lola has loads of pretty dresses but its a bit chilly at the moment. I do put her in them with leggings and a cardi though.


----------



## luci and bump

Frangi- I hope you've had your baby by now! It must be horrible to be so far over and still not have any answers from the doctors!

Zepher-I'm glad Aria is doing better on the goats milk :) Max's little noises sound so cute :) 

Evie is doing so, so well :) She slept so well the first few nights, only waking up twice, then we had a few really rough nights, where she kept us awake allll night. But then last night she had a huge feed just before bed, then slept for nearly 7 hours straight! I was amazed when I woke up! She absolutely refuses to sleep in her moses basket though, so she's spent each night on my tummy. 
She is absolutely gorgeous, and has such an expressionable face :) I can't believe how much I love her! 
I'm breast feeding her, which was hard to start with because she didn't seem to latch properly, and she completely ripped my nipples apart, but I had a breast feeding advisor come round and show me some different positions, and we're getting on so much better now :) She feeds for about 40 minutes on each side now, which is so, so tiring! 

Heres a few pictures of our gorgeous girl :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120605-WA0023.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG-20120605-WA0017.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20120605-WA0004.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20120605-WA0003.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8









2012-06-05 21.35.19.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 7


----------



## yazzy

Luci lovely pics and great to hear all is good with you and Evie.

I've just had to change Lola as her nappy managed to leak a little, hoping a feed settles her so I get some sleep too!

Had Lola weighed today and she's now 8lb 14oz, she's doing really well. That's basically 3lb that she has put on since she was born 4 weeks ago!


----------



## anti

Lovely pics Luci!! And yazzy... That's some amazing weight gain!! Well done! I need to get ash weighed again soon. 

Do any of you ladies use baby monitors yet and which ones do you recommend?? I need to buy one soon coz ash is fast out growing her Moses basket and will need to be in her big girl cot soon in her own room and I need peace of mind that I know she's ok. Wish the cot would fit in our room but it won't so she's gotta go in her own room and there's no space in there for me to put a single mattress down and sleep in there with her.


----------



## rjsmam

Aw Luci lovely pics!! I know what you mean about all the expressions I could just watch her all day.

Not been on for while as we had more visitors staying. Glad to get house back to ourselves! Dh & I are so enjoying our family time together - I actually thought he'd get under my feet but he's been totally brilliant, will miss him when he goes back to work next wk.

Eva gained 13oz this wk & is now 8lb2 which am so pleased about! Dh & I heading out with miss Eva to enjoy the sunshine.

Xx


----------



## bumpin2012

I hope the silence from Frangi means she has had her baby!

I'm not using a monitor as if yet. Gabe is so small, he'll be rooming in for a very long time... My 1 month old is still smaller than most of your newborns were!

Rjsmam. Yay on the weight gain! She's doing so well! That's some good boobie juice...


----------



## KendraNoell

I forgot to tell everyone LO's weight at his circ appt! He was 9 lb 1.5 oz! Meaning from his low leaving the hospital at 6 lbs 3 oz he's gained almost THREE POUNDS in a month!! Wow!!


----------



## wavescrash

anti said:


> Do any of you ladies use baby monitors yet and which ones do you recommend??

I don't know if you can get it overseas but we use a Sony BabyCall monitor.
https://www.target.com/p/sony-900mhz-babycall-nursery-monitor/-/A-10856299


Sorry for the absence... Hannah has been quite a handful. Between reflux, gas and apparently colic... I read here but don't have the time to post. She's sleeping pretty well at night. She'll go about 6 hours between a feeding but during the day we're doing about every 3.5-4 hours. We don't go to her doctor again until the start of next month for her two month appointment/shots but she was last weighed about 2 weeks ago and she was up to 8lbs 14oz (born weighing 6lbs 5oz.) She's definitely over 9lbs now but not quite sure where she's at.

I'm thinking I have to return to work a few nights a week by the end of the month. I'm NOT looking forward to that but I don't have many options. OH needs help with the income so I have to do it. Oh well.


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG is she seriously sleeping that long in between EVERY feeding? If so you are sooooooooooo lucky!!!!!! I'm lucky to get 3 hours at night and 2 hours during the day :(


----------



## wavescrash

KendraNoell said:


> OMG is she seriously sleeping that long in between EVERY feeding? If so you are sooooooooooo lucky!!!!!! I'm lucky to get 3 hours at night and 2 hours during the day :(

Hahahahahahahahha oh god no! She screams and fusses in between most feedings! Once we get her to bed at night though it's pretty nice as she goes about 5-7 hrs between feeds but the rest of the day is really rough.


----------



## anti

Zephyr - are you using your moby wrap?? If so how do you get a newborn in there on your own?? I've failed so far!! Hoping it gets easier as she gets older coz I spent a fortune on it!!


----------



## yazzy

Kendra we are like you...Lola feeds every 2 ~ 3 hours through the day and the same or slightly less at night. However in between feeds she either plays or sleeps so that's pretty good. Still struggling with her settling in her moses basket but I will persevere.

Waves sorry to hear you have to go back to work. I think I have to start work again in January but not sure what I'm going to do yet. 

We're off to Lola's 2nd cousins 1st birthday party tomorrow, should be a fun afternoon seeing all the kids together.

What has everyone else got planned for the weekend?


----------



## KendraNoell

I wish I had a Moses basket! LO sleeps in his bouncy chair most nights as its easier to keep close to me and get him in and out. He doesn't like the open space of the cradle or bassinet still and its frustrating because I want him to get used to sleeping in there!


----------



## zephyr

LOL I get zero time during the day :p ''m having another bad day, must be saturdays I think. Have all the kids home.

This morning for an hour I had Max in the Moby while holding and bottle feeding Aria walking round in circles cos Max wanted to be rocked but Aria needed to be fed.....Uggh I absolutely cannot wait until they start wanting to be on the floor aqnd playing with toys, even 10 minutes to myself would be grand! My shower this morning was about a minute having a quick scrub while Max was in his carseat in the bathroom with me screaming his head off cos hes a very needy baby! heh boys eh didn't even get to wash my hair or my face and I didn't have time to brush my teeth.....yummy! 

Everything is great otherwise though, most days are good, I am just not getting the hang of this weekend thing when OH is at work and I am stuck at home with all the kids *sigh*
Its funny cos I spend most of my days telling myself "THANK GOD I DIDN"T HAVE TRIPLETS!" but then I am sure if I did I would learn to cope I guess.....LOL

Anti - what part of the wrapping are you having trouble with? The actual wrapping or putting the baby in?
My first few times were hard and I thought the same "ohh no what a waste" but now that I have got the hang of it its the best amount of money I have spent on the babies so far. Just gotta keep trying! Now I know exactly how tight to wrap it and where, it just took many failed attempts lol I found a video on youtube helped, I watched a lady put her twins into another wrap and that got me started. I dont wrap the twins together only done it a few times when my arms are aching and I'm desperate but the way she wrapped and held the babies helped me a lot more than the phamplet did.

well, I feel much better after taking some time out to moan about my day! Hope everyone else is doing well.....Love these babies to bits but can't wait till they are sleeping through the night and less grizzly during the day 

Also who is getting their babies immunised? we do them at 6 weeks here and thats on Tuesday but I'm think about putting it off until the week after cos this week I am meant to be testing Aria back on cows milk formula. I'm not looking forward to the jabs omg.......I cry every time!!


----------



## kwood

Zephyr - sam will get immunised at 8 weeks (they do a 6 week health check here) Not looking forward to it as my DH is away for work that week and I hear some babies don't feel well afterwards.

I keep meaning to post but haven't had much time..Sam at 1 month old.
 



Attached Files:







sam1month.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## yazzy

Sam looks lovely in his pic!

A friend has given me a good website to order a sling for Lola from, its a Moby Stretch Sling and it looks really good. 

I failed in the moses basket task last night and Lola slept in with me..we both got a lot more sleep but i'll be getting her used to her basket tonight. 

Lola has her first jabs at 8 weeks here, I'm doing those one's but when it comes to the mmr at 13 months i'll pay to go private so she has them seperately.


----------



## zephyr

Aww Cute pic! 

I have been gone the past few days battling a pretty horrible fever :(
I slept funny on my boob woke up sleeping on it and it felt a bit sore and felt like things had blobked up a little :( so by saturday evening i had a full on breast infection, terrible fever until this morning. today is tuesday.
Midwife almost had me admitted again but im hoping we have avoided that!

Hope all is well with everyone else


----------



## anti

Zephyr get better quick!! I think I have thrush on my one nipple!! Will have to get it checked out soon!! Will see if I get any joy out of the specialist on Wednesday when we do ash's tongue tie, if not I'm gonna have to go to the doctor and see what they say. 

Hoping frangi has had her baby now!! And hope everyone else is doing ok! Haven't heard from Rachel and jenson for a bit. :(


----------



## yazzy

Anti do you think we should start the new group now we all have our May babies?

Zephyr is that mastitis that you have? I hope you are feeling a lot better now.

I hope frangi is ok and all went well with her birth.

Would be lovely to hear from the other ladies but I understand everyone is pretty busy, I only go on here a lot because its on my phone.

All is well here and Lola is sleeping well in her moses basket yay! I went back to swaddling her and it seems that is all she needed. She wakes every 2~3 hours for feeds so really pleased with her. I am giving her infacol to help with her wind. I did buy her a dummy for night time only but she won't take it and screams if you try too much but that is fine by me.


----------



## wavescrash

Popping in super quick... Yesterday was terrible, took Hannah to the doctor and they diagnosed her with colic. And this morning I have a doctor appointment myself for post-partum depression so things have been fantastic around here.

Hope you all have been doing okay and that your LOs are easier than mine.


----------



## anti

I'm on my phone at the moment but when I get chance to go on the computer I will try start up a thread for all of us may mummies now that we've got our little ones. Where's the right place to start it??

Waves I'm so sorry to hear you are having a hard time with Hannah. Glad you are getting help now. Hope things get easier for you. 

We're off to hospital tomorrow for ash's tongue tie. So glad my OH can come with me. Gonna break my heart to hear her crying and if they snip her tie. She's been a bit fussy today and yesterday. Hope she stops it soon coz I don't like it when she's upset. :( can't believe she's nearly a month old already! I thought I'd never forget the pain of childbirth... But I have forgotten it and would do it all over again for her and would even consider giving her a brother or sister in the future. 2 weeks ago I swore I'd never consider having another baby!! Maybe in a few years time... Nothing too soon!!!


----------



## luci and bump

Anti-I know what you mean about forgetting! Evie is 2 weeks tomorrow, and I'm already starting to forget! I think thats partly because I had such a short labour though.

Waves-Hopefully now they've diagnosed Hannah, they'll be able to help her a bit more. Hope your appointment goes ok too. 

We had the health visitor come visit for the first time today, Evie has only gained 1oz in the past 10 days :( Feeling pretty useless and crappy about it, because she seems to be constantly eating! We're going to a breastfeeding clinic tomorrow to see if they can help at all. Just wish there was something I could do! She was 6lb 8oz when she was born, and now she's 6lb 2.5oz :( We're taking her for her newborn photo shoot tomorrow too :)


----------



## anti

Here's a link to the may babies thread. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1051503-babies-were-due-may-2012-a.html#post18828799 let me know if it works.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks for making that thread Anti! It's kind of sad to think we'll be moving on from this thread though! It was one of my favorite parts of being pregnant as silly as that sounds.


----------



## kwood

I agree wavescrash, I didn't post loads but always enjoyed reading this thread during my pregnancy and it feels like I 'know' all of you so much more than other ladies on the bnb board.


----------



## yazzy

Come on then girls....we can make the new thread just as fun and also useful with helping each other out...I'm heading over there...


----------



## RBurnett

omg i not been on here for ages and now it closed :(


----------



## anti

Rachel if you go to the previous page there's a link to our new thread. :) we've missed you!


----------

